# Homeschool Chat Part III



## Disney Mommy 3

Hello all!! This is the second part of our homeschool thread....the mods will be closing the other one soon,...so I thought we should get started over here!! Come on over and keep talkin "shop"!!


----------



## Michelle and crew

You might want to introduce the thread as Julie did. It made the objectives clear.  JMO.


----------



## ilovepete

Would love to join you!  This is our first year.


----------



## Mommy2three

hope everyone that has started already for the year that everything is going well! and welcome to all new homeschoolers


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Since our Homeschool Thread is going to be closed soon, I thought I would be proactive and start us a new place to chat. I also changed the title since we aren't looking for folks to see if there are enough for a subforum, just looking to talk to each other and get advice on day to day school stuff.

I would ask that if you are not a homeschooler, you be respectful of our choice to do so. We welcome any questions about the logisitics of this and especially welcome anyone who is thinking about homeschooling and has questions. What we would really appreciate is if you want to post about why on earth anyone would do this or the social problems that you are sure our children have or basically to attack us in anyway, that you start your own thread. If you haven't run into this type of thing before, it may seem odd that I am bringing it up, but we are just a group of moms who are doing what we feel is the best choice for our own family--just like any other mom. We would simply like a place to hang out and not be attacked.

Our old thread is located here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=840970 It is pretty long so if you haven't read it, grab a cup of coffee!  

Happy Posting!! 

I actually just copied and pasted Julies post...it is the same thread,just the next part!! Thanks Michelle and crew~ I didn't think about that! Hope this is good enough to get us going!!! LOL....
 I love pete~  congrats! You are gonna love hsing!!!!
Mommy2three~ yep....we have started and things are full swing!!!!


----------



## McDuck

I'm subbing...I am planning way earlier than I need to, as my daughter isn't even 10 months old yet.  For many reasons, partly because her birthday falls after our state's cutoff, DH and I have decided to homeschool her.  I've already started checking state benchmarks for preschool and purchased a few preschool workbooks from Sam's Club.  I'm starting so early since I'm basically going to be creating my own curriculum from scratch it seems.  Knowledge is power, right?


----------



## Michelle and crew

lol, you might not want to purchase a lot ahead of time. I've found over the years that stuff just gets better and better. What I bought for my first is obsolete by the third.


----------



## my*2*angels

Does anyone on here use Saxon math???  This is my first year of homeschooling, and alot of people recommended this, but now I am not so sure!?  We have only completed one day of homeschool, but my DD has already taken the first 4 test and made a 100 on all of them.  We have not done the first lesson, I just gave her all of the test because she kept telling me"Mom I already know that!"LOL  I don't want her to get bored, I am just wondering what you all use for Math, and if there is something better suited to her.  Thanks!!!

Mindy


----------



## SGMCO

Is Online School done at home considered Home Schooling? or should I start another thread? My DS is doing Online High School from home this year and 
I'm a bit scared because it's all new to me, I'm sure everything we be OK.
Looking of other High Schoolers.


----------



## wondermomamy

I'm not sure if I introduced myself on the other thread--maybe I just posted some replies.  Anyway, I'm a homeschool mom of four, ages almost 7 to 17. 

We plan to start this year August 30, do school for a few weeks, then two weeks at DisneyWorld. Woohoo!


----------



## Auggiedaugie

Hello Everyone!  I posted a few times on the other thread with some questions.  We are officially beginning our homeschool adventure this fall and are super excited!  I love the info from all of the posters on here and look forward to partaking a bit more.


----------



## jannylynn

SGMCO said:


> Is Online School done at home considered Home Schooling? or should I start another thread? My DS is doing Online High School from home this year and
> I'm a bit scared because it's all new to me, I'm sure everything we be OK.
> Looking of other High Schoolers.



I think it is! Your child is at home with you, correct? 



AND just popin' in to say HI! I'm a homeschool mommy to 3.  We started Aug. 2. But last week was rough because we had a tummy bug. So we are behind. 

Mindy, most curriculum has a few chapters of review from the previous year. Peek ahead and see if there is new stuff coming up. Did you do a placement test to make sure you had the correct level?


----------



## my*2*angels

jannylynn said:


> Mindy, most curriculum has a few chapters of review from the previous year. Peek ahead and see if there is new stuff coming up. Did you do a placement test to make sure you had the correct level?



NO!  I don't even know anything about placement tests!  I am so very new to all of this!  I just bought 2nd grade curriculum and thought that was what she needed.  I am going to look ahead into part 2 of the workbooks and see what is coming up.  Maybe I just need to skip ahead a bit.


----------



## NHWX

I'm a homeschooling mom to two teenage boys - one almost 15 and the other is 17. One will be a senior when we start next month; the other a sophomore. When I meet people who I haven't seen in a while I get a lot of "Wow! You're really doing it to the end" and other such comments.

NHWX


----------



## NHWX

SGMCO said:


> Is Online School done at home considered Home Schooling? or should I start another thread? My DS is doing Online High School from home this year and
> I'm a bit scared because it's all new to me, I'm sure everything we be OK.
> Looking of other High Schoolers.



In my opinion, you should feel welcome here! I'm sure you'll encounter many of the same questions and comments that well-meaning people have for homeschoolers. 

"But what about hard subjects like high school math?" (That's why there's online high schools, video based courses, dual enrollment in community colleges or high schools, etc.)
"I could never spend that much time with my child/children." (I've never come up with a reasonable response to that one.)
"But what about the prom?" (If his girlfriend goes to the high school, he'll go to that prom. Otherwise, he might be going to the Homeschool Prom. We do have one in our area.)
"But what about socialization?" (4-H, robotics, volunteering, etc. fill organized socialization needs for us. And part of why my oldest left the high school was the socialization of drug deals at lunch, thefts from backpacks, fights in the locker room, etc.)
"Will he ever go to college?" (This summer my ds17 had an interview with the assistant dean of admissions at a nearby campus for our state university. The short summary: send us your SAT scores, keep up your grades and courses and you'll be in with no problem. No problem!)

NHWX


----------



## Tink561

I'm glad we're on our 2nd thread!  I'm down to one student this year.  My oldest son graduated in 2007- he will finish his AS in December, my middle son graduated this past year and will start culinary school this fall.  My youngest son went back to school his sophomore year.  He graduates this year and has recently enlisted in the Marines.  He will go to basic about a month after graduation.

So, that leaves me with my 4.5 year old daughter.  We're going Kindergarten this year.  I'm using Sonlight P4/5, McRuffy Math K and McRuffy Phonics K.  She is also going to take an American Girl class for younger girls, ages 5-7.  They will be studying Felicity this year.  I think she needs a new doll and I can count it as a school supply.


----------



## PoohBear

my*2*angels said:


> Does anyone on here use Saxon math???  This is my first year of homeschooling, and alot of people recommended this, but now I am not so sure!?  We have only completed one day of homeschool, but my DD has already taken the first 4 test and made a 100 on all of them.  We have not done the first lesson, I just gave her all of the test because she kept telling me"Mom I already know that!"LOL  I don't want her to get bored, I am just wondering what you all use for Math, and if there is something better suited to her.  Thanks!!!
> 
> Mindy



Definitely take the advice of PP...take placement tests and there may be some review in the first few weeks. But I can speak from some experience with Saxon Math. My kids have been in catholic school, homeschool and cyberschool. I used Saxon Math on my oldest and what I can say is that he just took placement tests at a couple of colleges last week. He scored off of the charts on both of their exams in all subjects and he is 16. So, I am guessing that the Saxon Math did the job. He never had any problem understanding any of the videos. I did have my kids take the placement tests on Saxon's website before ordering the appropriate one and it seems to work out for us. Hope this helps


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

my*2*angels said:


> Does anyone on here use Saxon math???  This is my first year of homeschooling, and alot of people recommended this, but now I am not so sure!?  We have only completed one day of homeschool, but my DD has already taken the first 4 test and made a 100 on all of them.  We have not done the first lesson, I just gave her all of the test because she kept telling me"Mom I already know that!"LOL  I don't want her to get bored, I am just wondering what you all use for Math, and if there is something better suited to her.  Thanks!!!
> 
> Mindy



We use Saxon. We switched to it last year (kids were in 4th and 6th). We ended up modifying it just a bit -- skipping through the chapters that had a lot of review until we got to a point I felt they would be learning new material.

We just started this year's, and we're doing the same thing--moving ahead to the material they're ready for.

It only works this way, of course, if you know they know the material inside and out. It's just the way my guys work best -- I just don't see the point in making them go over and over and over material they already know. A little review is fine -- too much completely turns them off.

That said, they don't adore Saxon (it's more serious and less fun and colorful than their elementary work), but it definitely does the job -- they did great on end-of-grade testing last year.

Hope you have a great year!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Hello all!! This is the second part of our homeschool thread....the mods will be closing the other one soon,...so I thought we should get started over here!! Come on over and keep talkin "shop"!!



I thought that thread was pushing the limit -- thanks for opening this new one! Love "talking shop" with people who are also Disney-philes!


----------



## Jacoby 46

We are going on our 2nd week of HS for the first time and we are doing wonderful!! It is such a great feeling to know I am helping my children with their education!


----------



## my*2*angels

Thank you all for your advice!  I think I am going to try and skip ahead to some things she isn't familiar with and try and supplement with some other things!  Next year I will know better about the placement test!!!  I am learning!!!!!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## mrsnj91

I would like to join!
I am just doing my youngest this year who will be in kindergarten.  We won't be starting till the schools here begin and that is in about three weeks.  I am rather excited and hope it works well.  Just feeling my way through and getting my feet wet.


----------



## momo3hods

We just started our second year today. I have a 5th grader, 3rd grader and 2nd grader. I use Saxon Math, Learning Language Arts Through Literature, and Lifepac for the core - Seton for the rest.  My 5th grader is enrolled through Seton. 
I swore when I was a teacher 12+ years ago I would NEVER homeschool and look at me now!! 
I loved reading the old thread and am going to be sure to keep visiting this one - I welcome any and all support/advice as I love to learn how others are doing HSing!
Heather


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Speaking of Saxon, anyone use the Saxon Grammar & Writing program? I thought we'd try it this year and it has me a little confused. It keeps referring to the vocabulary and spelling parts...and I can't find them in any book! What am I missing?


----------



## graygables

Tink561 said:


> I'm glad we're on our 2nd thread!  I'm down to one student this year.  My oldest son graduated in 2007- he will finish his AS in December, my middle son graduated this past year and will start culinary school this fall.



My 11yo is already choosing culinary schools.  I'd love it if you could keep me posted on how he's doing and if he has any words of wisdom for things she should be focusing on to prepare!  Right now, she's got a mean alfredo sauce and some pretty amazing cakes on her repertoire.  She's working with fondant, gum paste, and modeling chocolate already!


----------



## sl_underwood

Any suggestions for reading help for an autistic child with hearing issues?  I would like something that does phonics but works well with visual and kinestetic learners.


----------



## Peanut Giggleface

sl_underwood said:


> Any suggestions for reading help for an autistic child with hearing issues?  I would like something that does phonics but works well with visual and kinestetic learners.



My son has APD and I found many resources for his disability as well as those for Austism at www.linguisystems.com - You'll find curriculum, games, manipulatives, testing devices, and more.


----------



## disneymom3

Michelle and crew said:


> You might want to introduce the thread as Julie did. It made the objectives clear.  JMO.


Well, now....interesting to see you "here" 


SGMCO said:


> Is Online School done at home considered Home Schooling? or should I start another thread? My DS is doing Online High School from home this year and
> I'm a bit scared because it's all new to me, I'm sure everything we be OK.
> Looking of other High Schoolers.


Depends on who you ask.  For purposes of this thread, I would say it most certainly is.  For that matter, we have had many pleasant discussions in the past with many who are not homeschooling at all, but just curious or looking for resources. Some folks consider Online schooling to be public school at home as you are not in charge of decisions about assignments, quality of work etc. But your kid is at home and you need suport, so to me this is a great place to find that!


momo3hods said:


> We just started our second year today. I have a 5th grader, 3rd grader and 2nd grader. I use Saxon Math, Learning Language Arts Through Literature, and Lifepac for the core - Seton for the rest.  My 5th grader is enrolled through Seton.
> I swore when I was a teacher 12+ years ago I would NEVER homeschool and look at me now!!
> I loved reading the old thread and am going to be sure to keep visiting this one - I welcome any and all support/advice as I love to learn how others are doing HSing!
> Heather


I know such a huge number of previous teachers who now homeschool.  It's like an epidemic or something. 

What I thinik is really fun is that this is actually our THIRD thread. So, we are at over a total of 500 pages of homeschool chatting.  How fun is that?  Thanks for starting us off again before we got locked DisneyMommy3!

Our big change for this year is that DD is going to be starting high school at a local charter school in two weeks.  Not too sure about this situation but we will see.  There are some things I don't lke, but overall, I really don't want to homeschool her for high school.  My boys, I probably will but they are more willing to do what I ask them to do without me having to check and recheck that they really did it. She seems to need accountability to someone else.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

disneymom3 said:


> Well, now....interesting to see you "here"
> 
> Depends on who you ask.  For purposes of this thread, I would say it most certainly is.  For that matter, we have had many pleasant discussions in the past with many who are not homeschooling at all, but just curious or looking for resources. Some folks consider Online schooling to be public school at home as you are not in charge of decisions about assignments, quality of work etc. But your kid is at home and you need suport, so to me this is a great place to find that!
> 
> I know such a huge number of previous teachers who now homeschool.  It's like an epidemic or something.
> 
> What I thinik is really fun is that this is actually our THIRD thread. So, we are at over a total of 500 pages of homeschool chatting.  How fun is that?  Thanks for starting us off again before we got locked DisneyMommy3!
> 
> Our big change for this year is that DD is going to be starting high school at a local charter school in two weeks.  Not too sure about this situation but we will see.  There are some things I don't lke, but overall, I really don't want to homeschool her for high school.  My boys, I probably will but they are more willing to do what I ask them to do without me having to check and recheck that they really did it. She seems to need accountability to someone else.




Your welcome! I was hoping you didn't think I was hijacking you! I was just afraid it would get locked before the next one started!! Do you want me to change it to Part III?


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Never mind...I went ahead and did it!! i would forget if i waited to long!! LOL


----------



## graygables

My girls asked me an interesting question this week: "Why does everyone get so excited when their kids go back to school?"  They don't understand why "it's the most wonderful time of the year" according to one ad in recent years.  For THEM it is, b/c we have WDW more to ourselves  but they don't understand how parents can feel that way about their own kids.

Do yours ever ask similar questions and how do you answer?


----------



## sahmoftwo

My dd is still quite young so when she starts asking why all parents don't want to homeschool their kids I just say that every family is different and that what works for our family wouldn't work for every other family....obviously, I'm sure I'll have to get more in depth in future years.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Well,...my kids haven't asked that particular question,but we have had people smart off in front of them about me hsing. Like "Why would you WANT to be with your KIDS all day?"...and stuff like that...to which I usually respond "Oh, we LOVE IT!' I enjoy  being with MY kids!" Then when we get in the car they ask me about it. They have asked if I would rather if they weren't with me---quite heartbreaking to hear...but I reassure them it's what some people would rather, but not me!!! People just don't think about what kids are feeling...or how the questions they ask hs parents make the kids feel.


----------



## Mommy2three

well we have successfully had day 2 of hsing.  Its amazing how well my 8 year old autistic son listens to me when i am the teacher role, but how he doesnt listen well and defies me when i am the mom role...havent quite figured that one out yet..


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Mommy2three said:


> well we have successfully had day 2 of hsing.  Its amazing how well my 8 year old autistic son listens to me when i am the teacher role, but how he doesnt listen well and defies me when i am the mom role...havent quite figured that one out yet..



Funny how they can pick and choose isn't it? glad it went well!!!!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

graygables said:


> My girls asked me an interesting question this week: "Why does everyone get so excited when their kids go back to school?"  They don't understand why "it's the most wonderful time of the year" according to one ad in recent years.  For THEM it is, b/c we have WDW more to ourselves  but they don't understand how parents can feel that way about their own kids.
> 
> Do yours ever ask similar questions and how do you answer?



My guys have never asked -- I guess they figure to each his own! 

I adore being with my guys, but I can understand the back to school happiness. I'm used to having the kiddos around while I'm trying to get my stuff done, and they're used to finding things to keep themselves occupied around the house/outside. We've got enough materials to keep them creating, reading, building, whatever. But if we didn't h/s, I could easily see that kids could get a bit bored by the end of the summer and parents would look forward to being able to get chores/errands/grown-up stuff done.

I doubt it's because parents don't enjoy being with their kids -- just that the routine is very different over the summer break and they're all looking forward to getting back to it. 

...I guess I'd say a shorter version of that to my kids if they asked!


----------



## Denine

I don't get DD asking why other people don't home school, but I get plenty from other parents saying "I could never do that!".

We are on week 3/4 of Sonlight Core 3.  This is new for us this year.


----------



## McDuck

I'm reading THE WELL-TRAINED MIND right now.  (My daughter is nearly 10 months old, so I'm just trying to get grounded on how I want to approach homeschooling when we DO start.)  There was a recommended birth to age 5 book called SLOW AND STEADY, GET ME READY.  Anyone have any experience with this book?

Also, when I searched it out on Amazon, THE STORY OF THE WORLD history curriculum books popped up.  Has anyone used those?  

Thanks so much for any opinions/advice.


----------



## DawnM

We are in our 8th year of homeschooling!  

My oldest is technically 7th grade, but he has some delays, so we improvise.

We have pretty much used Sonlight for our core subjects, but this year I wish I could jump ship and buy Winter Promise.  We have SL Core 4 and I would love to just get WP American Culture 2 as I think it is a better fit for my hands on boys.

But, I can't afford a 2nd curriculum, so we are tweaking it as much as we can and adding in Time Travelers.

Next year I will be switching!

Here is our line up:

MUS:  Each at grade level.
SOS:  Science, Bible, Spanish
Worldly Wise: Book 4
Sequential Spelling
Sonlight Core 4
Time Travelers (Early 19th Century, Civil War, Industrial Revolution)

Lots of field trips!


----------



## mommalissa

Hi everyone!  I started homeschooling my five year old triplets the end of July.  They are still super excited about school.  I have a long list of things they want to learn about that are not part of the kindergarten curriculum.  Does anyone have any really good websites to recommend for items that can be used for these subjects?


----------



## Tiana

......


----------



## DawnM

We are all abnormal and NOT average!  We also have children who do not respond well to strangers in authority!

Just go to the "Why did you choose not to homeschool" thread and read.......

I am coming here because I really, really want to respond to that post, but am trying not to!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DawnM said:


> We are all abnormal and NOT average!  We also have children who do not respond well to strangers in authority!
> 
> Just go to the "Why did you choose not to homeschool" thread and read.......
> 
> I am coming here because I really, really want to respond to that post, but am trying not to!



I've been responding out loud and then closing the thread and backing away from the computer.


----------



## PoohBear

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I've been responding out loud and then closing the thread and backing away from the computer.



Same here, lol. I think most are trying to be respectful and realize that they made the choice that was best for _their_ child/children. And that we have done the same for ours.
But for those who weren't respectful...I thank you for the teaching moment. My children read your posts and they discussed tolerance, ignorance, respect, manners and the importance of education at our dinner table tonight. 
God/Allah/Yahweh/or whomever you do/don't believe in........ bless the USA.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

graygables said:


> My girls asked me an interesting question this week: "Why does everyone get so excited when their kids go back to school?"  They don't understand why "it's the most wonderful time of the year" according to one ad in recent years.  For THEM it is, b/c we have WDW more to ourselves  but they don't understand how parents can feel that way about their own kids.
> 
> Do yours ever ask similar questions and how do you answer?



I think a big reason why parents are glad for school  to start back is becasue routine returns. We homeschool year-round but our routine goes out the window in the summer. We do a lot of  activities and "fieldtrips" with friends that go to school the rest of the year.(We have been doing National Parks this summer earning Junior Ranger Badges-5 so far.) I can not wait for school to start back so our routine returns. I love spending time with friends but we are exhausted.

Our regular routine is crazy. We have activities/classes everyday of the week, go on at least one fieldtrip a month, etc. but it is OUR routine. Summer is tons of activities with no routine. So I think it is more a happiness about return to routine.


----------



## wvdislover

Subbing!  DD13 and I have been homeschooling for 2 full years and a few months now.  DD9 is still in public school (she ALMOST homeschooled this year, but decided to stay in "real school" for one more year, for now).  We started homeschooling b/c DD13 has Asperger's Syndrome and was getting bullied in school and was struggling academically.  She's doing much better at home!    This year, we will be doing the following:

Pre-algebra--Teaching Textbooks
Science--Apologia's Elementary Exploring Creation w/ Zoology 2: Swimming 
                                                                                      Creatures
Spanish--Rosetta Stone
History--studying Ancient Rome (lapbook) and Middle Ages (some Sonlight,
             some stuff I "found")
Language Arts--Classical Conversations Essentials: Institute for Excellence in 
                       Writing (also covers Middle Ages for some history)
Reading--whatever I deem "good lit." for her to read (I was an English major 
               and have taught in ms, hs, and college)

So, we're gearing up for an exciting year, starting this Friday (DD9 starts Friday at ps), then taking 2 weeks off after the second week, so we can go to WDW!!!


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

DawnM said:


> We are all abnormal and NOT average!  We also have children who do not respond well to strangers in authority!
> 
> Just go to the "Why did you choose not to homeschool" thread and read.......
> 
> I am coming here because I really, really want to respond to that post, but am trying not to!



you are oviously a better person than I was. I'm sorry, but that thread was meant to be negative. Blessedly most people did not respond that way.


----------



## mom2att

McDuck said:


> I'm reading THE WELL-TRAINED MIND right now.  (My daughter is nearly 10 months old, so I'm just trying to get grounded on how I want to approach homeschooling when we DO start.)  There was a recommended birth to age 5 book called SLOW AND STEADY, GET ME READY.  Anyone have any experience with this book?
> 
> Also, when I searched it out on Amazon, THE STORY OF THE WORLD history curriculum books popped up.  Has anyone used those?
> 
> Thanks so much for any opinions/advice.



Good for you getting prepared ahead of the game!  Just know that with homeschooling gaining in popularity the curriculum publishing market changes rapidly, with 2nd editions coming out just a couple of years behind the first.  So don't make any curriculum purchases yet!

The Well-Trained Mind is my favorite homeschool book and I recommend it every chance I get.  I tried using Slow & Steady Get Me Ready a couple of times, but it just didn't work for me.  If you read, play, and just get on the floor and interact with your baby you'll pretty much have all of the Slow & Steady stuff covered.  

Story of the World is a great narrative history for the elementary grades.  I think that just reading the stories is enough, but there are also activity guides to go along with each book.  Again, something else I tried but has not really worked for us.  I do love the First Language Lessons and Writing with Ease programs by the same authors, and I love the Susan Wise Bauer's plan for homeschooling.  If you haven't yet, go to the Peace Hill Press and look up the mp3 downloads they have there of Susan and Jessie's lectures.  They are both great speakers and very much worth the listen.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## DawnM

I am just not wanting to FEED the thread!  EVERY time a homeschool thread is started (other than this one!), it turns ugly.  

Usually someone will start in with, "Well, I knew this ONE homeschooling family and they were weird" or what have you, and now they are EXPERTS on the subject.

Dawn



Indiana Rose Lee said:


> you are oviously a better person than I was. I'm sorry, but that thread was meant to be negative. Blessedly most people did not respond that way.


----------



## Denine

I guess I missed that thread!

McDuck: Just read, read and read to your child.  Point out everything in her world; colors, sounds, textures, whatever you can think of.  That is all you really need to do right now.


Tiana: Sounds like fun!  Can we come too?


----------



## DawnM

How many of you are going to Homeschool days in September?

Dawn


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

I wish. We are heading down in January, though.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DawnM said:


> How many of you are going to Homeschool days in September?
> 
> Dawn



I wish, too! Sounds like fun.


----------



## graygables

DawnM said:


> How many of you are going to Homeschool days in September?
> 
> Dawn



Not us. Too expensive for locals/Cast Members.


----------



## disneymom3

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Well,...my kids haven't asked that particular question,but we have had people smart off in front of them about me hsing. Like "Why would you WANT to be with your KIDS all day?"...and stuff like that...to which I usually respond "Oh, we LOVE IT!' I enjoy  being with MY kids!" Then when we get in the car they ask me about it. They have asked if I would rather if they weren't with me---quite heartbreaking to hear...but I reassure them it's what some people would rather, but not me!!! People just don't think about what kids are feeling...or how the questions they ask hs parents make the kids feel.


My favorite was the Walmart cashier who decided to give me a lecture about how public school was free and I was crazy not to take advantage of the whole days it would give me without my kids around. While my children stood there waiting for her rant to end so she would finish ringing me up.  Crazyness.


DawnM said:


> Just go to the "Why did you choose not to homeschool" thread and read.......
> 
> I am coming here because I really, really want to respond to that post, but am trying not to!



There is sersiously a thread titled that? Well, at least they didn't start on this one I guess.


----------



## disneymom3

DawnM said:


> I am just not wanting to FEED the thread!  EVERY time a homeschool thread is started (other than this one!), it turns ugly.
> 
> Usually someone will start in with, "Well, I knew this ONE homeschooling family and they were weird" or what have you, and now they are EXPERTS on the subject.
> 
> Dawn



I personaly LOVE the assumption that no public or private school kids are weird.  Kids are just weird. That's all there is to it. Some are shy, some won't shut up.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

disneymom3 said:


> I personaly LOVE the assumption that no public or private school kids are weird.  Kids are just weird. That's all there is to it. *Some are shy, some won't shut up.*




AMEN!!!


----------



## ilovepete

Anyone on here in FL and do an umbrella school?  (I am not sure if other states have those or not?)


----------



## MissChris

Hi everyone!

I'm so relieved there's a new homeschooling thread.  I've been eying the old thread but it was so big that I felt overwhelmed.

My daughter is 4 1/2 and we've been strongly considering homeschooling for her.  I think it would be good for us and I'm leery of the large urban school district we live in and the quality of the education they can provide but I'm also nervous about taking it on myself.

Up until now we've done a very casual kind of observational learning based on what we encounter on a daily basis plus working on basic math and phonics so that now she understands addition and subtraction and can read pretty fluently.

We just decided a couple of weeks ago to get a tiny bit more structure and started just 1/2 hour of "instruction time" every morning.  It's good but I think I need help figuring out how to keep her excited.  Workbooks and sheets aren't doing it for her.  She's a very active, physical, talkative kid and I think she needs lessons that are more playful or interactive or something.  Does anyone know of a curriculum which is more hands on?  Something with mini projects or something?  I'm not even sure what I'm looking for which is making it very hard to find iykwim .

I'm excited and nervous, but mostly excited.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

MissChris said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm so relieved there's a new homeschooling thread.  I've been eying the old thread but it was so big that I felt overwhelmed.
> 
> My daughter is 4 1/2 and we've been strongly considering homeschooling for her.  I think it would be good for us and I'm leery of the large urban school district we live in and the quality of the education they can provide but I'm also nervous about taking it on myself.
> 
> Up until now we've done a very casual kind of observational learning based on what we encounter on a daily basis plus working on basic math and phonics so that now she understands addition and subtraction and can read pretty fluently.
> 
> We just decided a couple of weeks ago to get a tiny bit more structure and started just 1/2 hour of "instruction time" every morning.  It's good but I think I need help figuring out how to keep her excited.  Workbooks and sheets aren't doing it for her.  She's a very active, physical, talkative kid and I think she needs lessons that are more playful or interactive or something.  Does anyone know of a curriculum which is more hands on?  Something with mini projects or something?  I'm not even sure what I'm looking for which is making it very hard to find iykwim .
> 
> I'm excited and nervous, but mostly excited.



With my two boys, we rarely did worksheets when they were that little. (I miss teaching elementary ages! SO much fun!) There is a ton of stuff you can do without sitting down and plodding through paper at that age...for example, we made a whole pizza once shaped in the letters of their names!

But if you really want a traditional curriculum, doesn't Saxon offer manipulatives with their early elementary books? (I'm not sure, since we didn't use them. But I think I remember seeing interlocking cubes for math and little teddy bear counters?) I'd suggest poking around Rainbow Resource and looking specifically for manipulatives -- I'm sure there are plenty of options there for that age.

Good luck! (And have fun!)


----------



## DawnM

What actually makes me the most sad is that many, many kids hate school because they are picked on, struggle academically, or whatever the reason.

The assumption that your child is receiving everything he/she needs in the public school system is a HUGE misnomer.

I taught public high school for 16 years.  So many kids are just lost in the system.  Many do not fit in with their peers.  

Dawn




disneymom3 said:


> I personaly LOVE the assumption that no public or private school kids are weird.  Kids are just weird. That's all there is to it. Some are shy, some won't shut up.


----------



## DawnM

Do you mean the classes themselves are too expensive?

DH's work schedule never allows us to go in Sept.  I could make it work in January if I really pushed it, but it is hard for him to get away then either.

He can get off in late October, early January, and May......he can get off in summer too, but I won't go in summer.

We will be heading down in late October this year.

Dawn



graygables said:


> Not us. Too expensive for locals/Cast Members.


----------



## Michelle and crew

disneymom3 said:


> I personaly LOVE the assumption that no public or private school kids are weird.  Kids are just weird. That's all there is to it. Some are shy, some won't shut up.



No! Say it isn't true! Do these people forget that they were IN school with weird, quirky, shy, hyper, disturbed people?


----------



## DawnM

You are forgetting that sending your child to school is "normal" and "average!"


When I have parents of kids who have been lying to their parents, sneaking off to party hard, and they just don't know WHAT to do with their child....telling ME that homeschooling is for weird people.....I will stick to weird.....

Dawn




Michelle and crew said:


> No! Say it isn't true! Do these people forget that they were IN school with weird, quirky, shy, hyper, disturbed people?


----------



## Michelle and crew

DawnM said:


> You are forgetting that sending your child to school is "normal" and "average!"
> 
> 
> When I have parents of kids who have been lying to their parents, sneaking off to party hard, and they just don't know WHAT to do with their child....telling ME that homeschooling is for weird people.....I will stick to weird.....
> 
> Dawn



OMGosh!  Normal and Average are not what we are shooting for! 

"The world needs ditch diggers too, Danny." 

I can't imagine living life to be average. You look for the best and unique in people, you draw it out, and you celebrate it. I can't imagine living life needing acceptance (which is what normal and average is all about) that badly.


----------



## DawnM

No kidding!

What so many fail to realize is that the concept of compulsory education is a fairly new cultural phenomenon.  

I was talking to a dear friend who hsed her children until 8th grade.  Unfortunately, circumstances forced her to put her kids into the ps high school.  She said that there was NOTHING they learned in the ps high school that they hadn't already learned by 8th grade at home.  

Believe me, I have taught in public high schools long enough to know that most days very little learning happens unless you are in the AP classes.  I even taught honors many times.  Their behavior was slightly better than the regular classes! 

Don't get me wrong, I actually enjoyed teaching, but as far as quality instruction happening......it was not nearly as much as parents think. There was always some assembly, pep rally, earthquake drill, announcements made over the PA in the middle of class, etc....going on.

Dawn




Michelle and crew said:


> OMGosh!  Normal and Average are not what we are shooting for!
> 
> "The world needs ditch diggers too, Danny."
> 
> I can't imagine living life to be average. You look for the best and unique in people, you draw it out, and you celebrate it. I can't imagine living life needing acceptance (which is what normal and average is all about) that badly.


----------



## MiniGirl

DawnM said:


> Do you mean the classes themselves are too expensive?
> 
> DH's work schedule never allows us to go in Sept.  I could make it work in January if I really pushed it, but it is hard for him to get away then either.
> 
> He can get off in late October, early January, and May......he can get off in summer too, but I won't go in summer.
> 
> We will be heading down in late October this year.
> 
> Dawn



I believe she is referring to the additional cost of admission the pass holders and CMs must pay to attend. IIRC, the cost of the YES programs and the homeschool days includes the classes AND park admission. As pass holders, we have already paid for our park admission and get no amount off the cost of the YES programs and/or homeschool days. That is the primary reason we have not participated in Homeschool Days.


----------



## jacksmomma

Tink561 said:


> So, that leaves me with my 4.5 year old daughter.  We're going Kindergarten this year.  I'm using Sonlight P4/5, McRuffy Math K and McRuffy Phonics K.  She is also going to take an American Girl class for younger girls, ages 5-7.  They will be studying Felicity this year.  I think she needs a new doll and I can count it as a school supply.



I was just coming on to ask about Sonlight.  I work at a museum part-time and have heard others rave about it.  I checked out the site and ordered a catalog yesterday.  I love that you have a year to return...that is awesome!


----------



## graygables

MiniGirl said:


> I believe she is referring to the additional cost of admission the pass holders and CMs must pay to attend. IIRC, the cost of the YES programs and the homeschool days includes the classes AND park admission. As pass holders, we have already paid for our park admission and get no amount off the cost of the YES programs and/or homeschool days. That is the primary reason we have not participated in Homeschool Days.



Yep, that's what I meant.  Used to be that you could just buy a separate event ticket and YES classes, but with the new setup, it's no good.  I really don't know why they changed it and I can't get an answer (3 emails, no response)


----------



## Indiana Rose Lee

graygables said:


> Yep, that's what I meant.  Used to be that you could just buy a separate event ticket and YES classes, but with the new setup, it's no good.  I really don't know why they changed it and I can't get an answer (3 emails, no response)



I'd call. They are really helpful.


----------



## Denine

That is why I LOVED Homeschool days in Williamsburg.  That is just how everyone was taught in colonial times.  Only the very rich went to school and that was not until they were older and could go to William & Mary for classes.  Everyone just embraced the fact we were homeschooling.

We are going again in September.

We used Calvert for our curriculum when dd was in Pk and K.  It was very hands on!  Too much for this non-crafty person.  But, perfect for my crafty DD.

Now that DD is older and can sit still, we are using Sonlight for the first time.

Someday maybe we will get to HS days in WDW.  The timing is never right.  We usually go in the spring and in October.


----------



## disney_family_1247

I haven't read everything in these threads, but I wanted to suggest that you guys look up the Tedtalks by Sir Ken Robinson. Amazing! He has a great way of talking about learning and the failures of our education system.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

disney_family_1247 said:


> I haven't read everything in these threads, but I wanted to suggest that you guys look up the Tedtalks by Sir Ken Robinson. Amazing! He has a great way of talking about learning and the failures of our education system.



I adore Sir Ken. Love listening to his talks -- and check out his books, too.


----------



## MissChris

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.  I'm going to look into those ideas.  

I was talking to my Mom (a high school teacher) and she was talking to her good friend (an elementary school teacher) and they both encouraged me to stick with our more open style of learning for another year or two and not worry about specific curriculum until she's older.  I also started reading The Well Trained Mind and she also seems to suggest refraining from too much structure before the 1st grade or so.  

I'm excited about it so I might be getting ahead of myself 

I'm also going to look up this "home school days" thing.  I had no idea that existed.   Its so great to discover all the interesting resources and community associated with homeschooling.   I'm definitely going to be pointing it out to all those people who think home schoolers  are a bunch of hermits.  In my limited experience its exactly the opposite, home schoolers really seem to take full advantage of the community resources that are made available to everyone but which most people never use.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

MissChris said:


> I'm also going to look up this "home school days" thing.  I had no idea that existed.   Its so great to discover all the interesting resources and community associated with homeschooling.   I'm definitely going to be pointing it out to all those people who think home schoolers  are a bunch of hermits.  In my limited experience its exactly the opposite, home schoolers really seem to take full advantage of the community resources that are made available to everyone but which most people never use.



You'll probably find that, just in the time you're on your homeschool adventure, more and more things open up as it becomes even more mainstream. We started when my youngest was 4 or 5. He's 12 now, and I can't get over how differently we're accepted now or how many more opportunities we have. We're pretty lucky to be h/sing during this time, and I'm incredibly grateful for the h/s pioneers who went before us and made a lot of it possible.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Yikes, just re-read my previous post, and it sounds like I'm trying out for the voice-over position in a documentary or something.  I swear, I'm not usually so formal or stuffy!


----------



## ilovepete

polkadotsuitcase said:


> Yikes, just re-read my previous post, and it sounds like I'm trying out for the voice-over position in a documentary or something.  I swear, I'm not usually so formal or stuffy!



  I didn't think it sounded stuffy!


----------



## graygables

I'm in a debate with a teacher at the moment in my current class for my Master's degree.  Mind you, I WAS a public school teacher, so it's not like I'm NOT a "trained professional".  She's been grousing about the pay.  I told her that hour-for-hour, teachers actually do pretty well and if teachers earned that salary 52 weeks instead of 36, it wouldn't be so shabby.  She also talked about underperformers getting paid the same as those who go above and beyond. I told her welcome to the real world, it's like that EVERYWHERE.  She said that teachers are undervalued by society.  I told her that when "ordinary" (although I believe we are "extraordinary" thankyouverymuch ) parents can teach their children and those children show up at Harvard, Yale, MIT, etc, it's a hard argument to make that only "trained professionals" can educate children.  I also pointed out the parable from Matthew which is featured in our textbook for the class about the men who went to work at different times of day for the farmer who paid them all the same amount, so the ones who worked longer were whining.  I told her that teachers don't go into the field without knowing beforehand that the pay stinks, so it's either a calling where there is intrinsic reward or get out and find you a different job.

I'm just SO tired of people who think parents can't educate their children.  We are their FIRST teachers!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

ilovepete said:


> I didn't think it sounded stuffy!


----------



## wondermomamy

polkadotsuitcase said:


> We're pretty lucky to be h/sing during this time, and I'm incredibly grateful for the h/s pioneers who went before us and made a lot of it possible.





ilovepete said:


> I didn't think it sounded stuffy!



I agree...on both counts!


----------



## DawnM

Well, I do think that in many, many areas of the country, teachers are greatly underpayed.

I am not quite getting the connection between arguing pay of teachers and arguing that parents can teach their own children though.  You lost me there.

Dawn



graygables said:


> I'm in a debate with a teacher at the moment in my current class for my Master's degree.  Mind you, I WAS a public school teacher, so it's not like I'm NOT a "trained professional".  She's been grousing about the pay.  I told her that hour-for-hour, teachers actually do pretty well and if teachers earned that salary 52 weeks instead of 36, it wouldn't be so shabby.  She also talked about underperformers getting paid the same as those who go above and beyond. I told her welcome to the real world, it's like that EVERYWHERE.  She said that teachers are undervalued by society.  I told her that when "ordinary" (although I believe we are "extraordinary" thankyouverymuch ) parents can teach their children and those children show up at Harvard, Yale, MIT, etc, it's a hard argument to make that only "trained professionals" can educate children.  I also pointed out the parable from Matthew which is featured in our textbook for the class about the men who went to work at different times of day for the farmer who paid them all the same amount, so the ones who worked longer were whining.  I told her that teachers don't go into the field without knowing beforehand that the pay stinks, so it's either a calling where there is intrinsic reward or get out and find you a different job.
> 
> I'm just SO tired of people who think parents can't educate their children.  We are their FIRST teachers!


----------



## Disney+Family=Fun

DawnM said:


> Well, I do think that in many, many areas of the country, teachers are greatly underpayed.
> 
> I am not quite getting the connection between arguing pay of teachers and arguing that parents can teach their own children though.  You lost me there.
> 
> Dawn



I agree with you. I taught in public schools for ten years. I promise you that "hour for hour" I did not get paid well. I always stayed way after school hours, always took work home and was always there throughout the summer. Many teachers put in a lot more than the "school day." Not to mention what many have to deal with during the day. For dealing with the behaviors alone they should be getting double.

I am thankful for the opportunity to homeschool. Many are not blessed with this option. 

I wish the teachers were getting higher salaries and the professional sports players were getting teacher salaries.


----------



## graygables

DawnM said:


> Well, I do think that in many, many areas of the country, teachers are greatly underpayed.
> 
> I am not quite getting the connection between arguing pay of teachers and arguing that parents can teach their own children though.  You lost me there.
> 
> Dawn



The connection for that argument wasn't pay, but that only "professionals" can do the job, therefore, should be seen as superior.

I used to be a teacher in Oklahoma, among the worst in the US for pay at the time.  I taught summer school to make up for the pay and still was able to purchase a nice home, decent car, and support 2 children as a single mother with no help from their bio-f.  I did the math at the time and if my school year salary were computed out for a full year's work, it would have been more than adequate, not to mention the pension plan and other benefits.


----------



## DawnM

Dawn,

Well, in this area I disagree with you.....can teachers scrape by on an assembly liners' pay?  Sure they can, but I don't think they should have to.   I can assure you that DH and I both have MAs (in fact, I have two) and he makes far more than I ever did, even though I have an additional 10 years of work under my belt.

I believe teachers are professionals and the reason they don't get paid as such is because we have been lead to believe that they are not truly professionals, should treat their jobs as a calling, and just take whatever is offered to them and be happy.  If I believed teachers were not professionals I would not have gone to the trouble of getting a degree and two MAs in the field. 

I do agree that parents can teach their own kids, but I don't see that as part of this particular argument.

Dawn




graygables said:


> The connection for that argument wasn't pay, but that only "professionals" can do the job, therefore, should be seen as superior.
> 
> I used to be a teacher in Oklahoma, among the worst in the US for pay at the time.  I taught summer school to make up for the pay and still was able to purchase a nice home, decent car, and support 2 children as a single mother with no help from their bio-f.  I did the math at the time and if my school year salary were computed out for a full year's work, it would have been more than adequate, not to mention the pension plan and other benefits.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

Can someone point me in the right direction, please?  I know this exists as I saw it once but can't find it.  My SIL has just started homeschooling my ASD DN who is 7.  They were surprised with a gift cruise going in sept.  I could swear that someone had made a curriculum for the disney cruise line.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

itsheresomewhere said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction, please?  I know this exists as I saw it once but can't find it.  My SIL has just started homeschooling my ASD DN who is 7.  They were surprised with a gift cruise going in sept.  I could swear that someone had made a curriculum for the disney cruise line.  Thank you in advance.



I have never seen a curriculum for the cruise but I think the cruise itself is more than enough "curriculum." Fun things that we have done before or after a cruise (or just when we need a Disney fix)...We have look at layouts of the cruise ship and talked about parts of the ship. We have used the Google Earth 3D free software to zoom in and out to see where the ship travels. We have learned about weather in the Bahamas. We have read about some history of the Bahamas. Our library has some cool "The Science of Disney Imagineering" Videos. One was on Fluid. They talk about the ship in that video. 

On the cruise they have science labs they can do as well as other eduational opportunities. However, I think the whole experience is filled with learning. Even reading the navigator and the chart with the schedule is educational

I would just take advantage of all the learning that just magically happens on the cruise.


----------



## disneymom3

MissChris said:


> Does anyone know of a curriculum which is more hands on?  Something with mini projects or something?  I'm not even sure what I'm looking for which is making it very hard to find iykwim .
> 
> I'm excited and nervous, but mostly excited.



If you are Christian My Father's World has an amazing (IMO) Kindergarten curriculum.  Lots of hands on experiential kinds of things with a bit of worksheets thrown in.  Might be a bit below her if she is already reading though but it is tons of fun.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I have never seen a curriculum for the cruise but I think the cruise itself is more than enough "curriculum." Fun things that we have done before or after a cruise (or just when we need a Disney fix)...We have look at layouts of the cruise ship and talked about parts of the ship. We have used the Google Earth 3D free software to zoom in and out to see where the ship travels. We have learned about weather in the Bahamas. We have read about some history of the Bahamas. Our library has some cool "The Science of Disney Imagineering" Videos. One was on Fluid. They talk about the ship in that video.
> 
> On the cruise they have science labs they can do as well as other eduational opportunities. However, I think the whole experience is filled with learning. Even reading the navigator and the chart with the schedule is educational
> 
> I would just take advantage of all the learning that just magically happens on the cruise.




I wish he could do the stuff on the cruise.  He is non verbal so they are having to create a nice curriculum.  Right now, I am making a sand castle sheet for her and she is trying to come up with other stuff.  Thanks


----------



## Denine

We ordered our tickets for Williamsburg Homeschool Days!!!

Wanted to let you all know that there is a show on the History channel tonight (Tuesday) at 8 PM EST about Thomas Jefferson.  
I am going to tape it and then watch it to see if it is appropriate for DD since we are doing American History this year.


----------



## jshuff1

i agree


----------



## adverbe

Homeschool Days in September for us!!! 

We have homeschooled for 17 years. Our oldest is a Junior at Rochester Institute of Technology, our second is a Freshman at SUNY Jefferson, our third is a junior at home (and working to become an Eagle Scout) , our fourth is in first grade, and our fifth is four and probably starting Kindergarten.  

My husband says I should write a book about the 'disorganized homeschool'; I prefer the 'relaxed homeschool'.  I am a huge fan of using very little curriculum, especially in the elementary grades, with the possible exception of math.  Children can learn a lot through games, observations, playing with friends, visiting museums, listening to adults, and just exploring their world.  We have gone to the beach most years in Sept. since our eldest was 2. My children know more about beach ecology, erosion, birds, dunes, waves, etc. than most children we know, and we have never studied it formally.  We learned about mountains by climbing them, and sometimes by skiing down them.  We learned about geography by driving to Florida from NY.  

My best advice is to relax and think outside the box.  Everything you do is educational if you take advantage of the teachable moment.  "Mommy, why does...?"


----------



## McDuck

mom2att said:


> Good for you getting prepared ahead of the game!  Just know that with homeschooling gaining in popularity the curriculum publishing market changes rapidly, with 2nd editions coming out just a couple of years behind the first.  So don't make any curriculum purchases yet!



Definitely waiting on purchases!  I did buy three preschool workbooks from Sam's, but am working on figuring out my own method for using those, planning on starting when DD is 2 1/2 or thereabouts.  I think I'm safe with that minor purchase since they are focused on colors, letters, numbers, and other "readiness" skills. 



> The Well-Trained Mind is my favorite homeschool book and I recommend it every chance I get.  I tried using Slow & Steady Get Me Ready a couple of times, but it just didn't work for me.  If you read, play, and just get on the floor and interact with your baby you'll pretty much have all of the Slow & Steady stuff covered.





Denine said:


> McDuck: Just read, read and read to your child.  Point out everything in her world; colors, sounds, textures, whatever you can think of.  That is all you really need to do right now.



Thanks, that is pretty much what I am doing with her at this stage.  



mom2att said:


> Story of the World is a great narrative history for the elementary grades.  I think that just reading the stories is enough, but there are also activity guides to go along with each book.  Again, something else I tried but has not really worked for us.  I do love the First Language Lessons and Writing with Ease programs by the same authors, and I love the Susan Wise Bauer's plan for homeschooling.  If you haven't yet, go to the Peace Hill Press and look up the mp3 downloads they have there of Susan and Jessie's lectures.  They are both great speakers and very much worth the listen.
> 
> Best of luck to you!



Thanks so much for the advice.  I just saw a history book on Timberdoodle's site today for preschool age that shows a street and people in different ages of time.  I had been considering Mudpies to Magnets for science activities. 

I just finished THE WELL-TRAINED MIND this morning and while I don't know that a pure classical approach is right for us, I do like many aspects of it, so I can see us adapting it somehow.  (My undergraduate program was classical/interdisciplinary--Louisiana Scholars' College; it's actually listed in the book, too, so that made my day!  LOL)  I'll definitely be buying this book to refer back to!

I've spent the last week or so requesting catalogs from the various publishers.  Got my first one from Sonlight yesterday.  DH and I decided last night to start a savings account next year so we've got it built up by the time we need to look into buying curricula.


----------



## cruiserkaren

We are now a homeschooling family! At first I was researching it as a "plan B" but the more I read the more I thought "why not?" 

I picked up _The Well Trained Mind_ and it just made perfect sense to me. So we are using that as our guide. My dd's will be 7 and 3 next month. I know I will need to work on being more relaxed. I can already tell that is going to be a difficult thing for me. 

Looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## momo3hods

Well we are on week 2 day 2 of year 2   So far, I am loving what we are using this year... I will have to start planning some field trips soon since the weather is great right now.  
I am still loving the flexibility of homeschooling and watching them all learn something new everyday!  I have definitely let go of my ps mentality this year and am more organized too - 

Hope you are all enjoying success too!


----------



## goofy's gal

Jumping in to say "hi" to everyone!  We are 2 weeks into our school year, being my 7th year homeschooling.  My kiddos (11yrs-6th grd, 9yrs-4th grd) have never been to public or private school.  It's so amazing how this is almost a "lifestyle".  Everything we do & see is an opportunity for a learning moment.  I LOVE my job.  

Here is what we are using & participating in this year.
Curriculum: 
A Reason for Handwriting
Bob Jones Bible
Horizons Math - my husband teaches this!
A Reason for Spelling
Bob Jones English & Grammar
Apologia Zoology 1 - Flying Creatures
Mystery of History - volume 1
Bob Jones Reading
Wordly Wise

Co-op enrichment Fall classes:
Physics
Dissection
Shurley English
Exploring Creation
Hands on Math

For P.E., the kids play AYSO soccer in the Fall, & Upwards basketball in the winter/spring.

It's a crazy life.........  but we LOVE it!!


----------



## DawnM

What are you using?

Dawn



momo3hods said:


> Well we are on week 2 day 2 of year 2   So far, I am loving what we are using this year... I will have to start planning some field trips soon since the weather is great right now.
> I am still loving the flexibility of homeschooling and watching them all learn something new everyday!  I have definitely let go of my ps mentality this year and am more organized too -
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying success too!


----------



## momo3hods

Dawn,

I use Saxon Math, Learning Language Arts Through Literature, and Lifepac for the core - Seton for the rest. My 5th grader is enrolled through Seton.

Heather


----------



## desparatelydisney

I know I can vent hear without getting flamed.....

IF I SEE ONE MORE POST ON MY FACEBOOK PAGE FROM A CRYING MOM SENDING HER KIDS OFF TO THEIR FIRST DAY OF SCHOOL, LAMENTING THE LOST TIME WITH THEM, AND COMPLAINING ABOUT THE IDIOSYNCRICITIES OF THE SCHOOL SYSTEM I WILL SCREAM!!!!!!  

Okay, vent over....if they hate sending their kids to school SOOO bad why can't they understand why I choose to homeschool?!


----------



## wvdislover

So true!  At the same time, though, it pains me to see parents who are GLAD to be sending their kids back to school, as though they can't stand to have them home.  If you're not going to enjoy your kids, why have them?


----------



## desparatelydisney

wvdislover said:


> So true!  At the same time, though, it pains me to see parents who are GLAD to be sending their kids back to school, as though they can't stand to have them home.  If you're not going to enjoy your kids, why have them?



Agreed!  I had one of those today too!  Thrilled to have the house to herself because her 4 kids were finally in school.  Don't get me wrong, tomorrow is my kid-free day (my mom has kept them one day a week since my oldest was 3 months old) and I desperately need the downtime this week....but I don't need 180 days of downtime per year.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

I'm curious to hear what others do regarding "solo" kid time. I've worked from home since the kids were toddlers, so they're used to having times during the day where I need to have patches of uninterrupted time. But there are still times when we've done school, they've gone outside, we've run errands, and I sit down to do some work...and they don't know what to do with themselves.

(Granted, now that they're 10 and 12, they're much better at amusing themselves, but they're boys so sometimes "amusing themselves" turns into wrestling matches and the thumping drives me crazy.) 

We've got building stuff they still play with, some project-based books they can do on their own, books to read, etc...but I'm wondering if there's something really cool, semi-educational, and captivating that we're missing that your kiddos do by themselves to keep themselves entertained for a while.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I'm curious to hear what others do regarding "solo" kid time. I've worked from home since the kids were toddlers, so they're used to having times during the day where I need to have patches of uninterrupted time. But there are still times when we've done school, they've gone outside, we've run errands, and I sit down to do some work...and they don't know what to do with themselves.
> 
> (Granted, now that they're 10 and 12, they're much better at amusing themselves, but they're boys so sometimes "amusing themselves" turns into wrestling matches and the thumping drives me crazy.)
> 
> We've got building stuff they still play with, some project-based books they can do on their own, books to read, etc...but I'm wondering if there's something really cool, semi-educational, and captivating that we're missing that your kiddos do by themselves to keep themselves entertained for a while.



Yep!! TV!!! ha!! Some days we just pop in an old movie or a Disney show and be still and quiet for  a while! I know there are times when i just want to see the tv, be entertained and not have to think! I know..terrible hs solution..but there it is......we don't sit around watching it all day or anything..but somedays I really look forward to movie time! And...going to check the link for your book right now! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Kimberly Hill

polkadotsuitcase said:


> ...but I'm wondering if there's something really cool, semi-educational, and captivating that we're missing that your kiddos do by themselves to keep themselves entertained for a while.



My 7.5 year old DD is fascinated by life science right now, particularly the oceans and the body, so streaming Netflix documentaries on our tv when I need some time to get my own work done is a great solution for us!


----------



## Tiana

.......


----------



## graygables

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I'm curious to hear what others do regarding "solo" kid time. I've worked from home since the kids were toddlers, so they're used to having times during the day where I need to have patches of uninterrupted time. But there are still times when we've done school, they've gone outside, we've run errands, and I sit down to do some work...and they don't know what to do with themselves.



Since I'm also a full time grad student (not for long...graduate in 5 weeks!), it's been important for the kids to understand that I have to have my own study time.  They have laptops, so spend time in their rooms creating videos or digi-scrapping photos from vacations.  They design clothes or cakes, or just draw (we have a pen/pad/mouse thingy) in paint.  They also have to play the Wii fit 30 minutes per day and that generally leads into Mario Cart or some other game.  They have chores (cleaning the kitchen) and also help with meal prep.  If all else fails, there's always TV. Right now, I'm hearing Rugrats streaming from Netflix as they relive "the good old days when cartoons were funny".


----------



## figment3258

hello all!

Just thought i would say hi I posted just a few times on the other thread but its been a while.

We are still on "summer break" and we are heading on vacation next week so our official start will be around labor day. 

this will be our 3 legal year and i love it! I have two daughters ages almost 8 and 4. 

Life is great what more can i say 

I hope to connect with some of you and get more involved in this thread.

Take care


----------



## Tiana

......


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Yep!! TV!!! ha!! Some days we just pop in an old movie or a Disney show and be still and quiet for  a while!





Kimberly Hill said:


> My 7.5 year old DD is fascinated by life science right now, particularly the oceans and the body, so streaming Netflix documentaries on our tv when I need some time to get my own work done is a great solution for us!





graygables said:


> They have laptops, so spend time in their rooms creating videos or digi-scrapping photos from vacations.  They design clothes or cakes, or just draw (we have a pen/pad/mouse thingy) in paint.  They also have to play the Wii fit 30 minutes per day and that generally leads into Mario Cart or some other game.  They have chores (cleaning the kitchen) and also help with meal prep.  If all else fails, there's always TV. Right now, I'm hearing Rugrats streaming from Netflix as they relive "the good old days when cartoons were funny".



I forgot about Roku/Netflix. I have a boatload of history/discovery channel vids in the lineup. 

Most of the time, we have a good balance of us/me time, but lately I've had a string of deadlines (not a bad thing in one regard!) and they've had to self-motivate a little more than usual. Toss in that football practices have been canceled this week, and they're getting antsy. Thank goodness for their social calendar, or they'd be bouncing off the ceiling. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

figment3258 said:


> hello all!
> 
> Just thought i would say hi I posted just a few times on the other thread but its been a while.
> 
> We are still on "summer break" and we are heading on vacation next week so our official start will be around labor day.
> 
> this will be our 3 legal year and i love it! I have two daughters ages almost 8 and 4.
> 
> Life is great what more can i say
> 
> I hope to connect with some of you and get more involved in this thread.
> 
> Take care



Glad you are lovin' it !!! Have fun on your vacation...and then you can be refreshed and ready to jump back in!!! We'll be here when you get back!


----------



## ilovepete

adverbe said:


> Homeschool Days in September for us!!!
> 
> We have homeschooled for 17 years. Our oldest is a Junior at Rochester Institute of Technology, our second is a Freshman at SUNY Jefferson, our third is a junior at home (and working to become an Eagle Scout) , our fourth is in first grade, and our fifth is four and probably starting Kindergarten.
> 
> My husband says I should write a book about the 'disorganized homeschool'; I prefer the 'relaxed homeschool'.  I am a huge fan of using very little curriculum, especially in the elementary grades, with the possible exception of math.  Children can learn a lot through games, observations, playing with friends, visiting museums, listening to adults, and just exploring their world.  We have gone to the beach most years in Sept. since our eldest was 2. My children know more about beach ecology, erosion, birds, dunes, waves, etc. than most children we know, and we have never studied it formally.  We learned about mountains by climbing them, and sometimes by skiing down them.  We learned about geography by driving to Florida from NY.
> 
> My best advice is to relax and think outside the box.  Everything you do is educational if you take advantage of the teachable moment.  "Mommy, why does...?"



This is totally my philosophy as well.  I figure, my DS just turned 5.  He is just starting his first year now and he is reading and already knows everything he should know for K and more, and we have never done anything formal or used curriculum with him, so something is working.  And he LOVES learning and always asks questions and is so eager to do everything.  That is my main goal in homeschooling is to keep the learning fun so that they WANT to do it.  I wouldn't call myself and unschooler, but really close.  I think I am a mix of a few different styles.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

I think I do this to myself every year -- the annual kickoff picnic with one of our groups is today (in about five hours!) and I've got no clue what food I'm going to bring to share. 

Anyone got any lightning-quick, easy-to-throw-together food ideas that's great for potluck? I'm afraid I'm just going to swing by the bakery and bring a bunch of desserts...and I think I do that every single year!


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I think I do this to myself every year -- the annual kickoff picnic with one of our groups is today (in about five hours!) and I've got no clue what food I'm going to bring to share.
> 
> Anyone got any lightning-quick, easy-to-throw-together food ideas that's great for potluck? I'm afraid I'm just going to swing by the bakery and bring a bunch of desserts...and I think I do that every single year!


That sounds perfectly acceptable to me...it's probably what I would do too!! LOL


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> That sounds perfectly acceptable to me...it's probably what I would do too!! LOL



Just grabbed some good-looking cookies and we're on our way!  (Glad to know I'm not the only one who does it this way!)


----------



## ilovepete

OK this is funny to me so I just wanted to share.  My son just turned 5.  He said he wanted to write the days of the week, so I told him to go ahead and gave him the paper and the pencil, not really sure what to expect.  Later, when I looked, I saw he wrote:
1. Monday
2. Toosday (he said the double O makes the "oo" sound like Kangaroo, can't really argue with that LOL)
3. Winzday
4. Fursday (yes this is really how he says it lol)
5. Friday
6. Sirday (lol, what?)
7. Sunday
Not too bad but funny at the same time.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

ilovepete said:


> OK this is funny to me so I just wanted to share.  My son just turned 5.  He said he wanted to write the days of the week, so I told him to go ahead and gave him the paper and the pencil, not really sure what to expect.  Later, when I looked, I saw he wrote:
> 1. Monday
> 2. Toosday (he said the double O makes the "oo" sound like Kangaroo, can't really argue with that LOL)
> 3. Winzday
> 4. Fursday (yes this is really how he says it lol)
> 5. Friday
> 6. Sirday (lol, what?)
> 7. Sunday
> Not too bad but funny at the same time.



AAWWWWW!!!  You gotta keep that forever!!


----------



## DawnM

I know this is a little late, but we have potlucks a lot for scouts.

I take something easy.

Enchilada bake
Tortilla chips and salsa
Potato chips and dip

and I have even brought a tupperware full of PB&J sandwiches cut into quarters.  With a lot of younger kids around they actually get eaten fast!

Dawn






polkadotsuitcase said:


> I think I do this to myself every year -- the annual kickoff picnic with one of our groups is today (in about five hours!) and I've got no clue what food I'm going to bring to share.
> 
> Anyone got any lightning-quick, easy-to-throw-together food ideas that's great for potluck? I'm afraid I'm just going to swing by the bakery and bring a bunch of desserts...and I think I do that every single year!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

ilovepete said:


> OK this is funny to me so I just wanted to share.  My son just turned 5.  He said he wanted to write the days of the week, so I told him to go ahead and gave him the paper and the pencil, not really sure what to expect.  Later, when I looked, I saw he wrote:
> 1. Monday
> 2. Toosday (he said the double O makes the "oo" sound like Kangaroo, can't really argue with that LOL)
> 3. Winzday
> 4. Fursday (yes this is really how he says it lol)
> 5. Friday
> 6. Sirday (lol, what?)
> 7. Sunday
> Not too bad but funny at the same time.



VERY cute!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DawnM said:


> I know this is a little late, but we have potlucks a lot for scouts.
> 
> I take something easy.
> 
> Enchilada bake
> Tortilla chips and salsa
> Potato chips and dip
> 
> and I have even brought a tupperware full of PB&J sandwiches cut into quarters.  With a lot of younger kids around they actually get eaten fast!
> 
> Dawn



Going to have to file away some ideas for next year -- thanks! There was a TON of food (about 200 people), and some of it was non-homemade, so I didn't feel like a total slacker. Some people even brought a bucket of Bojangle's chicken. (It went fast.)


----------



## DawnM

When we have a scouts event we allow the moms and young kids to go first, cubscouts next, and boyscouts last.

It got so that by the time the boyscouts got there there wasn't much left!  So the ladies who usually serve have started reserving some out and not serving it until the boyscouts get there!

I have decided that from now on I will take an extra bag of chips or whatever because there never seems to be enough with so many BOYS there! 

Dawn



polkadotsuitcase said:


> Going to have to file away some ideas for next year -- thanks! There was a TON of food (about 200 people), and some of it was non-homemade, so I didn't feel like a total slacker. Some people even brought a bucket of Bojangle's chicken. (It went fast.)


----------



## jacksmomma

Can anyone give me feedback on Sonlight?


----------



## DawnM

What feedback are you looking for?  We have been using Sonlight for most of our homeschool years.  

I love it!  But I am a former English teacher.  

My boys are not quite as thrilled with it and need more hands on.  We will be switching to Winter Promise after this year and I am tweaking Sonlight so much this year that it almost isn't Sonlight......I am adding in TONS of hands on projects.

If your kids love to read or be read to for hours, it is a great curriculum.  We have just realized that we like to read one book at a time (SL has you reading several at a time) and take our time to really "get" it.  

I also have one child with some learning delays and did I mention I have very active BOYS!   They are just not the sit on the couch and read for a long time type of boys.

Dawn



jacksmomma said:


> Can anyone give me feedback on Sonlight?


----------



## Denine

We are using Sonlight for the first time this year after 4 years of Calvert.  I love all the books, but I can't give honest feedback yet.


----------



## horselover

Hi all.  So I've been seriously considering homeschooling for my 2 DSs.  DS10 is going into 5th grade this year.  He's very bored & unchallenged in school & most of the time says he hates it.  I really don't like hearing that.  DS12 in going into 7th grade this year.  He does fine academically, but school can be a big struggle for him as he has Aspergers.  Some of his teachers are extremely rigid & just expects him to do what all the other kids do because he is extremely bright.  But he can't always do it the way the other kids do & that leads to all kinds of problems.  I'm just starting to wonder if maybe homeschooling wouldn't be a better fit for both of them.  DS12 however receives lots of services on his IEP for his disability & I wonder how he would still get them if he was at home.  He receives speech therapy, a social pragmatics group & occupational therapy.   Does anyone else have experience with this?

I also worry about the social aspects.  DS12 with his diagnosis obviously needs lots of help with the social issues.  DS10 is pretty shy & is just starting to come out of his shell the last year or 2.  Does it make sense to pull them away from what they "know" & the friends they have?  

I'm just feeling a bit overwhelmed because there is so much info on homeschooling out there & I don't really know where to start.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  TIA.


----------



## disneymom3

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I forgot about Roku/Netflix. I have a boatload of history/discovery channel vids in the lineup.
> 
> Most of the time, we have a good balance of us/me time, but lately I've had a string of deadlines (not a bad thing in one regard!) and they've had to self-motivate a little more than usual. Toss in that football practices have been canceled this week, and they're getting antsy. Thank goodness for their social calendar, or they'd be bouncing off the ceiling.
> 
> Thanks for the input!



I have a school shelf. On it are things like complex dot to dot books, art cards, geoboards, Rush Hour and any other strategy type independent games I can find.  Math practice pages in sheet protectors etc. When there are things I need to get done, you choose something off of the school shelf. When my boys were littler there were things like K'nex and bristle blocks on there.  I have also used "school boxes" with various learning oriented activities in there appropriate for whatever age.  I have also had a lot of success with making up math and language arts "take it to your seat" packets.  I found a couple of books at Barnes and Noble that had those types of things you could basically tear out and place in a bag for independent learning time.  I LOVE independent learnign stuff like that.


----------



## disneymom3

DawnM said:


> What feedback are you looking for?  We have been using Sonlight for most of our homeschool years.
> 
> I love it!  But I am a former English teacher.
> 
> My boys are not quite as thrilled with it and need more hands on.  We will be switching to Winter Promise after this year and I am tweaking Sonlight so much this year that it almost isn't Sonlight......I am adding in TONS of hands on projects.
> 
> If your kids love to read or be read to for hours, it is a great curriculum.  We have just realized that we like to read one book at a time (SL has you reading several at a time) and take our time to really "get" it.
> 
> I also have one child with some learning delays and did I mention I have very active BOYS!   They are just not the sit on the couch and read for a long time type of boys.
> 
> Dawn



Dawn I am doing a bit of that one book at a time thing with WP  this year. We are doing Sea and Sky and many days I am supposed to read a page here and a couple pages there.  I tend to read a big section in one book on one day, then focus on a bigger section than called for on another day.  It is working out really well for us.  I have also made some changes to make the Captain's log more userfriendly for them.

What year are you planning to use again?


----------



## DawnM

Are you asking me?

I had a friend send me 3 WP exclusives for FREE that go with American Culture 2.  I currently have Sonlight 4 and just can't justify buying more as I really can integrate them with what I am doing.

So, here is my conveluted material mish-mash this year that I am designing as I go:

1, SL: Core 4 "lite" (as in pick and choose and leave out whatever works)
2. WP American Culture exclusives (no IG though....which I would love to have)
3. Homeschool in the Woods CDs for Civil War and Industrial Revolution
4. GuestHollow.com later American History (FREE!)

So, my real thinking is for NEXT YEAR!  I am trying to decide between Sea and Sky or Children Around the World......or just skip both and jump into World History.

I think my BOYS would really like Sea and Sky.....

Dawn



disneymom3 said:


> Dawn I am doing a bit of that one book at a time thing with WP  this year. We are doing Sea and Sky and many days I am supposed to read a page here and a couple pages there.  I tend to read a big section in one book on one day, then focus on a bigger section than called for on another day.  It is working out really well for us.  I have also made some changes to make the Captain's log more userfriendly for them.
> 
> What year are you planning to use again?


----------



## NHWX

I just read the recent posts about Sea and Sky and Homeschool in the Woods CDs and would love to find something like this designed for high schoolers. I have a real hands-on, construction minded son. (For art this year he built a trebuchet and duct tape boots, designed a castle, etc.) 

I've picked out a spine book for this year, The Unfinished Nation, and it's a fine book. It's just that it's a really thick traditional history book. I can definitely supplement with some field trips but projects would definitely perk up this kid.

Any ideas?

NHWX


----------



## jacksmomma

DawnM said:


> What feedback are you looking for?  We have been using Sonlight for most of our homeschool years.
> 
> I love it!  But I am a former English teacher.
> 
> My boys are not quite as thrilled with it and need more hands on.  We will be switching to Winter Promise after this year and I am tweaking Sonlight so much this year that it almost isn't Sonlight......I am adding in TONS of hands on projects.
> 
> If your kids love to read or be read to for hours, it is a great curriculum.  We have just realized that we like to read one book at a time (SL has you reading several at a time) and take our time to really "get" it.
> 
> I also have one child with some learning delays and did I mention I have very active BOYS!   They are just not the sit on the couch and read for a long time type of boys.
> 
> Dawn




I guess I should have been more specific.  My son could get lost in books.  He is learning to read and loves to be read to.  I have been researching sonlight and it seems like it will be a good fit for us, but I have heard some less than great comments on the science and/or history lessons.  Could anyone give me feedback on that?  or an example of a typical lesson?  Thank you!


----------



## disneymom3

DawnM said:


> Are you asking me?
> 
> I had a friend send me 3 WP exclusives for FREE that go with American Culture 2.  I currently have Sonlight 4 and just can't justify buying more as I really can integrate them with what I am doing.
> 
> So, here is my conveluted material mish-mash this year that I am designing as I go:
> 
> 1, SL: Core 4 "lite" (as in pick and choose and leave out whatever works)
> 2. WP American Culture exclusives (no IG though....which I would love to have)
> 3. Homeschool in the Woods CDs for Civil War and Industrial Revolution
> 4. GuestHollow.com later American History (FREE!)
> 
> So, my real thinking is for NEXT YEAR!  I am trying to decide between Sea and Sky or Children Around the World......or just skip both and jump into World History.
> 
> I think my BOYS would really like Sea and Sky.....
> 
> Dawn



Yes, I was asking you.   That sounds like a good year. As I said, we are doign Sea and Sky this year and I do have just my two boys at home now.  I had thought it would be a good year to do it while I knew DD would be going to school.  However, we started three weeks before she went off to high school and she was always listening right along. It is really much less "boy focused" than I had assumed.


----------



## dis-happy

jacksmomma said:


> I guess I should have been more specific.  My son could get lost in books.  He is learning to read and loves to be read to.  I have been researching sonlight and it seems like it will be a good fit for us, but I have heard some less than great comments on the science and/or history lessons.  Could anyone give me feedback on that?  or an example of a typical lesson?  Thank you!




Guess it's time to jump back into the new homeschooling thread!  


JMO but my two favorite things about Sonlight are the history and science.


----------



## DawnM

You mean what year do I plan to use Sea and Sky?

It would be next year.  The boys will be 6th and 8th graders.  Is Sea and Sky appropriate for middle school?  My oldest is the one with learning delays so he is about at the same level as the younger one.  They are almost 2 years apart.   They are both fully on grade level for math though.  It is reading and writing that the oldest struggles with.

Dawn



disneymom3 said:


> Dawn I am doing a bit of that one book at a time thing with WP  this year. We are doing Sea and Sky and many days I am supposed to read a page here and a couple pages there.  I tend to read a big section in one book on one day, then focus on a bigger section than called for on another day.  It is working out really well for us.  I have also made some changes to make the Captain's log more userfriendly for them.
> 
> What year are you planning to use again?


----------



## DawnM

For those of you using Winter Promise:

Do you use the Language Arts?  What do you think about it?  Do you like it?

I am considering ordering WP 5th grade LA.

Dawn


----------



## MissChris

I saw that several people were mentioning Winter Promise so I took a look and it really looks like a good option for my very active daughter.  I really liked the combination of books and projects.  I'm definitely going to take a look at the catalog.

However, we don't want to include religious instruction in our schooling and I was wondering if it's possible to use Winter Promise without that aspect.  Are the religious components integrated into the overall learning or are they in stand alone sections that we could simply omit? 

Can anyone recommend resources for homeschooling which are non-religious?

In other news: with the public schools starting we're becoming conspicuous again.  Since my daughter was about 3 she's stood out during the school year as one of the very few "older" kids (isn't it weird that a 4 year old is "old"?) on the playground during the day.  Now at 4 (and tall and articulate for her age) people are astonished to see her out with me during the day.  Everyone asks her about school.  I know it's just one of those making conversation type of topics that people pull out with children because they don't know what else to talk about, but I sometimes feel unsure how to respond.  Partly because we aren't absolutely sure that we won't be sending her to school next year (although I don't expect her to go) and partly because I don't want to get into a big discussion about the merits of homeschooling with whichever random stranger who just wants to make idle conversation.  Since she's only 4 we usually just say "she isn't going to school this year" and leave it at that, presumably people assume she'll start next year and I just don't go into it.  Although in our neighborhood a 4 year old who isn't in preschool is pretty unusual, people are usually content to leave it alone.  But what do you say when people ask you about your older children?  How do you deflect the inevitable prying, judgment, and unsolicited advice?

Thanks,


----------



## antree

My son and I just respond he is home schooled, he is now in the 3rd grade and he has been telling people since Kindergarten when they ask. Very few people expressed interest in why and when they did we told them the truth.
I home school because of the severity of his allergies and the schools wont let him carry his epi-pen. I'm not risking his life because the school thinks he will play with his needle.

Don't worry what other people will think. I was a little scared when we first was asked and my son didn't know what to say, but now it's no big deal to either one of us.


----------



## dis-happy

MissChris said:


> I saw that several people were mentioning Winter Promise so I took a look and it really looks like a good option for my very active daughter.  I really liked the combination of books and projects.  I'm definitely going to take a look at the catalog.
> 
> However, we don't want to include religious instruction in our schooling and I was wondering if it's possible to use Winter Promise without that aspect.  Are the religious components integrated into the overall learning or are they in stand alone sections that we could simply omit?
> 
> Can anyone recommend resources for homeschooling which are non-religious?
> 
> In other news: with the public schools starting we're becoming conspicuous again.  Since my daughter was about 3 she's stood out during the school year as one of the very few "older" kids (isn't it weird that a 4 year old is "old"?) on the playground during the day.  Now at 4 (and tall and articulate for her age) people are astonished to see her out with me during the day.  Everyone asks her about school.  I know it's just one of those making conversation type of topics that people pull out with children because they don't know what else to talk about, but I sometimes feel unsure how to respond.  Partly because we aren't absolutely sure that we won't be sending her to school next year (although I don't expect her to go) and partly because I don't want to get into a big discussion about the merits of homeschooling with whichever random stranger who just wants to make idle conversation.  Since she's only 4 we usually just say "she isn't going to school this year" and leave it at that, presumably people assume she'll start next year and I just don't go into it.  Although in our neighborhood a 4 year old who isn't in preschool is pretty unusual, people are usually content to leave it alone.  But what do you say when people ask you about your older children?  How do you deflect the inevitable prying, judgment, and unsolicited advice?
> 
> Thanks,



Around here, homeschools are considered private schools by the state.  So if I get a question about the kids with me, I just say they're in private school and leave it at that.  There are so many schools on different schedules during the year anyway, and the response makes everything a non-issue.

But plenty of other times I can be out and others will directly ask if I homeschool---usually they are other homeschooling moms who can spot another homeschooler a mile off!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

MissChris said:


> But what do you say when people ask you about your older children?  How do you deflect the inevitable prying, judgment, and unsolicited advice?



We just say they're homeschooled. Not many people ask anymore -- it's really becoming more "mainstream," and combined with the year-round schools we have here, it's not unusual to see kids during the weekdays.

And maybe I just look scary, but I've never had anyone say boo diddly about our education choices.


----------



## MissChris

I guess I'm expecting trouble because even now, before official school age, I get a lot of questions.  When I say she isn't in preschool people are so surprised that its like they can't quite believe it at first.  Frequently they will rephrase the question as though I must have misunderstood, I guess because my reply made no sense to them. 

Then they always want to know why.  I usually just point out that she is 4 and not really expected to be in school yet.  Sometimes I mention that we're considering homeschool but often I don't have time for all the questions that opens up.  I want to be friendly but honestly I mostly just want to say its none of their business, but I don't because its not their fault that I've already had this conversation with enough strangers to last me pretty much forever.

Writing this I guess its really my own issue.  Of course people will be curious and I need to work on my patience, never my strongest area.


----------



## DisneyDizzy

MissChris said:


> I guess I'm expecting trouble because even now, before official school age, I get a lot of questions.  When I say she isn't in preschool people are so surprised that its like they can't quite believe it at first.  Frequently they will rephrase the question as though I must have misunderstood, I guess because my reply made no sense to them.
> 
> Then they always want to know why.  I usually just point out that she is 4 and not really expected to be in school yet.  Sometimes I mention that we're considering homeschool but often I don't have time for all the questions that opens up.  I want to be friendly but honestly I mostly just want to say its none of their business, but I don't because its not their fault that I've already had this conversation with enough strangers to last me pretty much forever.
> 
> Writing this I guess its really my own issue.  Of course people will be curious and I need to work on my patience, never my strongest area.



I've homeschooled in 3 different states and never really had anyone say anything. The only thing I can recall is recently we were out to lunch and the waitress asked if my son was playing hooky and he said, "No, I'm homeschooled." She just said "Cool!" 

Then again, maybe I just don't look like I want to make conversation!! Or look unfriendly?


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

polkadotsuitcase said:


> And maybe I just look scary, but I've never had anyone say boo diddly about our education choices.





DisneyDizzy said:


> Then again, maybe I just don't look like I want to make conversation!! Or look unfriendly?



Ah, see? We've hit on something here -- we're an intimidating bunch!


----------



## MissChris

AHA!  I'm going to work on my intimidation factor!  

Pictures of your discouraging looks would be extremely helpful!

This is probably too much, , right?

maybe this one would be good   too cool for school.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Here's my, "Yeah, we homeschool. You got something to say about that?" look:


----------



## ilovepete

I have noticed people change their tune when they find out we are homeschooling and start giving all sorts of advice.  Pretty annoying!


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Polkadot~ that is hilarious!! Don't you just feel like that somedays?!!!


----------



## jacksmomma

I work part-time in a science lab at a musuem.  I get a lot of homeschoolers in my hands on space.  I will generally ask if the kids are homeschooled and sometimes I get the huffy yes, but when I mention that I am choosing that for my child as well the tone totally changes.  We really need a button or handshake.

I few people have asked my newly turned 4 year old about preschool, but he just says, "Momma is my teacher, I do it at home."  That generally ends the conversation.


----------



## DawnM

We have very much enjoyed SL History (although as I mentioned we are now looking for more hands on).  For the older grades, History is the core of the program and literature is built around it.

Science, IMHO, is just ok.  It is fine and many love it, we just didn't get into as much.  

SL History isn't all that hands on, and when folks have commented on that,, SL has said, "Well, our Science is very hands on."  This is true and for many, they want hands on science and more reading based History and Literature.  If that is the combo you are looking for, it will probably work very well for you.

Dawn



jacksmomma said:


> I guess I should have been more specific.  My son could get lost in books.  He is learning to read and loves to be read to.  I have been researching sonlight and it seems like it will be a good fit for us, but I have heard some less than great comments on the science and/or history lessons.  Could anyone give me feedback on that?  or an example of a typical lesson?  Thank you!


----------



## my*2*angels

The question I get asked the most is, "So how is THAT going?"!  You know, in that, ARE YOU NUTS!!!!, tone!  I just say it is wonderful and we are LOVING it!  It works great for our family!!!  Or if I am especially perturbed(LOL is that even a word!)  I will tell them about my DD7's epilepsy and how dangerous it could be for her at school.  That usually ends the conversation!


----------



## graygables

I find the attitudes thing interesting.  Maybe it's just that we're so whatever about it, but it doesn't bother us when people ask and we've never had a negative interaction.  Once, we were at the mall when someone asked if the girls were playing hooky and my then-freshman said, "Nope. We're on a free market economy field trip"   Every once in awhile, someone will say, "Why aren't you girls in school?"  and my kiddos give them a  and say, "We ARE".


----------



## DawnM

I don't get too many negative comments anymore.  I used to get a lot of ridiculous "what about socialization?" questions as we Moms would sit on a park bench and their kids would be acting like banchies while mine were being cooperative......  There is so much I WANTED to say during those moments.  

Here in NC there are SO many homeschoolers that it is almost the norm.  

I also taught ps (and was a school counselor) for 16 years total so that is really nothing they can throw at me that they think they know and I don't about what school is really like!

Who knows, maybe I give out a "bring it on!" attitude now because I really don't get much in the way of neg. comments now.

Dawn


----------



## Srackangast

Yes, home school is BIG here in NC.  We do get the question but no one seems to think too much of our answering "we home school".  This is only our 2nd year and I love it.  Wish I had started a long time ago.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

I didn't realize there were so many from NC on this thread -- we should organize a h/s get-together. Hmm. Where would we go?  

Oh, okay -- let's go to Disney!  It's the only logical choice, after all...


----------



## bear74

I'm in.  We started Homeschooling DD 7 in kindergarden.  She is in 2nd grade this year.  The main question I am getting latley is if I am going to keep homeschooling after the twins are born.  I told them of course.


----------



## MissChris

I love that face Polkadot, I'll be practicing it in the mirror as soon as I'm done here 

We live in NYC and I think most families have two parents working and I don't see many homeschoolers, I don't even usually see many parents in the park with smaller children during the week, most kids have nannies or daycare.  I even tried to get in touch with our local homeschool group but no one ever got back to me.  I'm not sure it exists anymore.  Looks like NC is the place to be .

So I've decided to not worry about curriculum this year.  I have a small tendency to get ahead of myself, (really, I can totally control it ) and I realized that right now its more important for her to be excited about learning so we're doing our half hour a day of "school" time and we're spending the time reading fun stories and playing word games.  We're already enjoying ourselves more.


----------



## DisneyDizzy

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I didn't realize there were so many from NC on this thread -- we should organize a h/s get-together. Hmm. Where would we go?
> 
> Oh, okay -- let's go to Disney!  It's the only logical choice, after all...



If I could pick up and move anywhere it would be NC. *sigh* Alas, I am stuck in Utah (of all places) for the foreseeable future. It's quite lovely and we're knocking off all the National Parks on the weekends (We have 9 or 10 within a days drive) but I do miss it back East. I wish I was close enough to drive the kids to Grandma's for the weekend! My husbands job is going to keep us out here for a few more years.  

There are a LOT of homeschoolers out here but they tend to be uber-conservative and all share the same religion (Mormon - We're not). I love the people out here but we don't really "fit" any of the groups and are very much on our own! My 8-year-old doesn't have a single friend out here and I find that a challenge. I, for the first time ever, really AM worried about socialization. We've been out here for a year now. He will meet kids his own age but they are VERY busy with their own Church activities. The 2 kids his age in our neighborhood were running down the street the other day yelling the F-word at everyone. Now, I'm pretty easy going but I think that is uncalled for in an 8-year-old. Especially since their parents were on the front porch. We live in a very nice neighborhood but most everyone is a lot younger than us with younger children. 

We also have a new baby who was born premature and spent the summer in NICU. So, that has kept us from getting out, too. I'm just really hoping and praying that we find a way to fit in and find a few friends. But without changing who we are. Has anyone been in a similar situation?

Also, I feel I should say the people out here are very nice. We just don't share a lot of the same beliefs. I offended a whole group of homeschoolers when I brought a Starbucks to a meeting. They asked me not to bring coffee or tea to the meetings.  I felt terrible but at the same time I'm not giving up coffee just to fit in. It wasn't like I brought a beer or something. I didn't go back. We don't drink and are fairly conservative so we have a decent relationship with our neighbors but I worry about my son. 

Any advice?


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DisneyDizzy said:


> It's quite lovely and we're knocking off all the National Parks on the weekends (We have 9 or 10 within a days drive) but I do miss it back East. I wish I was close enough to drive the kids to Grandma's for the weekend! My husbands job is going to keep us out here for a few more years.



That's one thing I do miss about living up North -- the part of NC we live in (smack in the middle) is fairly "vanilla" and not any of the grand parks and views that other parts of the country have.



DisneyDizzy said:


> There are a LOT of homeschoolers out here but they tend to be uber-conservative and all share the same religion (Mormon - We're not). I love the people out here but we don't really "fit" any of the groups and are very much on our own! My 8-year-old doesn't have a single friend out here and I find that a challenge. I, for the first time ever, really AM worried about socialization.



I know that feeling. It took us a while to find the right fit -- and we ended up joining a couple different local groups. Each one scratches a different "itch."



DisneyDizzy said:


> The 2 kids his age in our neighborhood were running down the street the other day yelling the F-word at everyone. Now, I'm pretty easy going but I think that is uncalled for in an 8-year-old. Especially since their parents were on the front porch.



 Yee-ouch!



DisneyDizzy said:


> We also have a new baby who was born premature and spent the summer in NICU.



Congrats on your little princess!



DisneyDizzy said:


> I'm just really hoping and praying that we find a way to fit in and find a few friends. But without changing who we are. Has anyone been in a similar situation?



Yes. With one of the first co-ops we joined, I felt like I was a definite outsider. During the mom breaks, I was trying to strike up a conversation with the gal sitting next to me and she literally turned her back on me and started talking to the woman on the other side of her. Even in one of the current groups we're in (our "primary" group), it's a fairly tight clique -- of which I'm not a part. But I've found about three other "renegades" who connect with me, so it's possible. Just keep showing up, being who you are, being friendly, and not taking things personally. Your son will naturally gravitate to one or two kids he likes. And the beauty of homeschooling is -- they don't have to be his exact age, either! One of my sons has a good buddy who's two years younger, and my oldest son hangs out with a group of boys of which he's the youngest.



DisneyDizzy said:


> I offended a whole group of homeschoolers when I brought a Starbucks to a meeting. They asked me not to bring coffee or tea to the meetings.



 This, I don't get! I didn't realize coffee was taboo? Granted, I drink mainly decaf, but I gotta have my cup of comfort.

Hang in there. It can feel isolating sometimes, but you'll find your spot. Sounds like you've had a lot of other stuff on your plate this summer to focus on! It'll work out.


----------



## graygables

> This, I don't get! I didn't realize coffee was taboo? Granted, I drink mainly decaf, but I gotta have my cup of comfort.



Yes, Mormons don't drink coffee or tea or eat chocolate (I know, gasp!).  our neighbors who were Mormon used carob chips in everything, but they never got bent out of shape over us drinking tea or anything.  Some of them would drink decaf since it's the caffeine that supposed to be at issue.

If you were going to a Mormon space, I would say that it's only polite to honor their belief system, although they should also take the responsibility to politely forewarn folks to the rules.  If it were not a Mormon space and it is an open group, I'd probably still show up with my coffee in hand.  Might not make friends that way, though...


----------



## DisneyDizzy

graygables said:


> Yes, Mormons don't drink coffee or tea or eat chocolate (I know, gasp!).  our neighbors who were Mormon used carob chips in everything, but they never got bent out of shape over us drinking tea or anything.  Some of them would drink decaf since it's the caffeine that supposed to be at issue.
> 
> If you were going to a Mormon space, I would say that it's only polite to honor their belief system, although they should also take the responsibility to politely forewarn folks to the rules.  If it were not a Mormon space and it is an open group, I'd probably still show up with my coffee in hand.  Might not make friends that way, though...



Well, it was supposedly an open group. Open to all religions and people. We met at a park in my neighborhood. I actually was really put out by the request since not all the members of the group were LDS. One of the other Mom's just rolled her eyes. She left the group and I never saw her again. I actually had no idea coffee and tea were a problem. But, it doesn't matter now...I never went back to that group! I kind of think you look after you and I'll look after me. And as for me, I NEED my coffee. 

I didn't see the issue. We were at a public park and it wasn't like I offered any to anyone. Oh well. Live and learn. We just moved on. We have yet to find another group, though. It's mostly my fault. I'm hesitant to get involved with a group out here without knowing the dynamics first. 

We'll get it together though. I love this thread. I get more information off here than many other places!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

DisneyDizzy said:


> I'm just really hoping and praying that we find a way to fit in and find a few friends. But without changing who we are. Has anyone been in a similar situation?
> 
> 
> Any advice?



Hi, I was praying for us to find the right group too. A new ice rink opened up and offered a home school class. We signed up. We were all pretty much new to ice skating. It has been such a blessing. It seems that since we were all new to the group we all bonded great. It has been our unspoken goal to always include newcomers and make them feel just as part as the rest of us. It is amazing. I pray that you will find a similar group for your family. (We are a very multicultural group in every aspect.)


----------



## my*2*angels

Don't give up!  This is our first year of hsing and I was worried when we joined the group here!  This is a VERY small town and I didn't know how welcoming they would be.  However, it has been WONDERFUL!!  It is at a church, but there are MANY different religions represented and everyone seems to get along FINE!  They were all so friendly and it has been an AMAZING experience.  So please keep trying, you will eventually find one that is the right fit!


----------



## MomofSixinSC

MissChris said:


> So I've decided to not worry about curriculum this year.  I have a small tendency to get ahead of myself, (really, I can totally control it ) and I realized that right now its more important for her to be excited about learning so we're doing our half hour a day of "school" time and we're spending the time reading fun stories and playing word games.  We're already enjoying ourselves more.



_Editted becasue my big fingers hit something and removed the first part of my thought:  Have you thought of doing Five in a_ Row?  Might be the perfect blend of "doing school" andreading together for you.  I did it with my olders when theyy were young and we all really enjoyed it.  I am looking forward to doing with my youngest (with the oldest's help) when she starts "school".


----------



## Michelle and crew

Disney dizzy, that is so hard. I lived in Utah for a short bit and it was hard being a non mormon there. Noone ever yelled at me for coffed, though. The LDS folks here are not hardcore like that. 

We found our first friends at a YMCA swimming class for homeschoolers.  One person, also new, was friendly. Cliques abound, and I find that I have to fight not to fall into that too.  I am always so thrilled to see my friends too!

Good luck in finding a group to fill the gap.

I am so not ready to start. We had the best weekend ever, DS16 starts his college class next week, we have to get his license taken care of...the never ending list. DS13 had a terrible time with algebra last year, and I am still debating going back to reinforce, and then going to algebra 2 rather than geometry. Is there any reason they are usually done in that order?

DS11 just loves his work, and is easy. I still don't want to start!!!

Co Op starts today, and it is a pain and politics, but the only game in town. We have a group of about 30 highschoolers and that makes it worthwhile.


----------



## antree

Does anyone have the website for the Disney books on Epcot and the countries, that some of the home-schoolers were using for school?

Thanks


----------



## ethansmommy

Hello everyone.  I am considering home schooling my son starting next year (he will be starting kindergarten) and I dont know where to start.  We live in NY and I am not sure how things work in our state.  Can anyone point me in a direction of where to start or does anyone have any advice for me?  The main reason I am considering this is because my son was bullied last year in Pre-k.  It wasnt just name calling or not sharing it was physical attacks in Pre-k!!!  I never would have thought that I would go to pick up my son and find him with a huge bump and cut on his forehead because a little boy decided to hit him in the head with a toy.  Another thing that was shocking was the language that was being used by this little boy.   Needless to say the school was less than helpfull and it has really made me think about homeschooling.  So please if anyone has any advice for me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DawnM

When is your next trip?

We are going in October.

I wouldn't mind meeting but I think we are from all over.  I am in the Charlotte area.

Dawn



polkadotsuitcase said:


> I didn't realize there were so many from NC on this thread -- we should organize a h/s get-together. Hmm. Where would we go?
> 
> Oh, okay -- let's go to Disney!  It's the only logical choice, after all...


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

ethansmommy said:


> Hello everyone.  I am considering home schooling my son starting next year (he will be starting kindergarten) and I dont know where to start.  We live in NY and I am not sure how things work in our state.  Can anyone point me in a direction of where to start or does anyone have any advice for me?



Check out your state laws here. It's a broad overview -- from there, I'd branch off and find local peeps to get started. Have fun!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DawnM said:


> When is your next trip?
> 
> We are going in October.
> 
> I wouldn't mind meeting but I think we are from all over.  I am in the Charlotte area.
> 
> Dawn



Unfortunately, I don't think we're going to make it down until next fall. I'm having serious withdrawal, too!

You're right about being from all over -- I've "met" a lot of Carolinians here on the DIS, and we seem to reach from mountains to sea, South and North Carolina. Hope to run into you some time -- maybe we'll give you a shout when we're over in the Charlotte area; our boys are about the same age.


----------



## DawnM

Send me a PM if you are coming down.  Where do you live?

I really want to go in the fall because we want to use our GAD passes!  Oct is the last time DH can go until after the new year due to work schedules.

Dawn



polkadotsuitcase said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think we're going to make it down until next fall. I'm having serious withdrawal, too!
> 
> You're right about being from all over -- I've "met" a lot of Carolinians here on the DIS, and we seem to reach from mountains to sea, South and North Carolina. Hope to run into you some time -- maybe we'll give you a shout when we're over in the Charlotte area; our boys are about the same age.


----------



## MomofSixinSC

If there is an NC get together, I might be able to make it, if you aren't opposed to Southerners.   (Actually, I'm from Jersey, as you can tell by my big hair.)  Anyway, if you meet in the Charlotte area, I might be able to take a day trip with the children up that way.  We are about 90 minutes away.


----------



## adisneymama

I guess I forgot to subscribe to the new thread!  Ack....



my*2*angels said:


> The question I get asked the most is, "So how is THAT going?"!  You know, in that, ARE YOU NUTS!!!!, tone!  I just say it is wonderful and we are LOVING it!  It works great for our family!!!  Or if I am especially perturbed(LOL is that even a word!)  I will tell them about my DD7's epilepsy and how dangerous it could be for her at school.  That usually ends the conversation!



That is basically my response as well.  Although, in TX more and more people are pulling their kids out of public schools to homeschool so I'm not getting as many comments.  There was even a special on the news about it!


----------



## MissChris

MomofSixinSC said:


> _Editted becasue my big fingers hit something and removed the first part of my thought:  Have you thought of doing Five in a_ Row?  Might be the perfect blend of "doing school" andreading together for you.  I did it with my olders when theyy were young and we all really enjoyed it.  I am looking forward to doing with my youngest (with the oldest's help) when she starts "school".




I just took a look and it looks really fun.  Thanks for the tip


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DawnM said:


> Send me a PM if you are coming down.  Where do you live?



I'm over in Raleigh.



MomofSixinSC said:


> If there is an NC get together, I might be able to make it, if you aren't opposed to Southerners.   (Actually, I'm from Jersey, as you can tell by my big hair.)  Anyway, if you meet in the Charlotte area, I might be able to take a day trip with the children up that way.  We are about 90 minutes away.



We're tied up through the end of October with the kids' football schedule (TOTALLY putting a cramp on my camping desires...boo). But after that I know I'm going to have the urge to hit the road!


----------



## ilovepete

Had a cool homeschool field trip today to a printing press, it was really great!  If you have one in your area, check it out.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

My children did a homeschool class today at the LEGO Learning Center. They both loved it and I got some exercise in walking the mall- lol.

If you have a LEGO store in your area, check it out. It was a great value.


----------



## dis-happy

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> My children did a homeschool class today at the LEGO Learning Center. They both loved it and I got some exercise in walking the mall- lol.
> 
> If you have a LEGO store in your area, check it out. It was a great value.




I signed up for this locally a couple of weeks ago.  They are doing a program every month and we're super excited to be doing this!!  My ds is a Lego maniac.


----------



## Denine

vacationeducationbooks.com   is the place for the Disney eduation books.

Only a few more days until we leave for Homeschool Days in Williamsburg!


----------



## bear74

Denine said:


> vacationeducationbooks.com   is the place for the Disney eduation books.
> 
> Only a few more days until we leave for Homeschool Days in Williamsburg!



thank you


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Denine said:


> vacationeducationbooks.com   is the place for the Disney eduation books.
> 
> Only a few more days until we leave for Homeschool Days in Williamsburg!



We will be in Williamsburg for HS days too! We are very excited. We are staying at the Great Wolf Lodge with their awesome Homeschool rates. Hope to see you there.


----------



## antree

ilovepete said:


> Had a cool homeschool field trip today to a printing press, it was really great!  If you have one in your area, check it out.



My son would love that, how did you find it? Was it with a group?

Thanks


----------



## Denine

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> We will be in Williamsburg for HS days too! We are very excited. We are staying at the Great Wolf Lodge with their awesome Homeschool rates. Hope to see you there.



We will be there Sunday through Friday then going to Richmond for the weekend to stay with friends.  We are at a Residence Inn.  We stayed there last time and it was nice.

We will be spending a lot of time at the plantation and the other programs, so maybe we will run into each other.


----------



## ilovepete

antree said:


> My son would love that, how did you find it? Was it with a group?
> 
> Thanks



Actually it was one of the moms in our group. She is publishing a book and asked the people doing it if we could tour the place.  They are local to us but print national brands, magazines, books, etc.  It was super cool.


----------



## Srackangast

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I'm over in Raleigh.
> 
> 
> 
> We're tied up through the end of October with the kids' football schedule (TOTALLY putting a cramp on my camping desires...boo). But after that I know I'm going to have the urge to hit the road!



Would love to meet some new people...We live right outside Charlotte.


----------



## jacksmomma

We had a great impromptu preschool lesson yesterday.  A new house is going up in our neighborhood and yesterday was concrete day.  DS and I walked over to the site and stood on the sidelines for an hour watching the big trucks come and go and the guys work.  He had a great time and I was able to integrate all subjects into the "lesson".  It was such a fun time!  We are just starting with homeschooling, but I think I am going to love it!


----------



## Denine

We are here in Williamsburg!  It looks like a full week of activities.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

I posted on this thread a little over a year ago. My dd, now 11, was having a slew of problems in school and I was ready to homeschool all 3 of my daughters. I even had the letter of intent sent in to the school dept. Well, about a week before school started last year, I panicked, most likely from what everyone was saying and the looks and comments i'd get from people. The last one was from my youngest daughter's doctor. We took her in because she was sick, she had an ear infection, this was about 2 weeks before school was starting, and the doctor asked her a question about school. I told her we were going to homeschool. She looked at me like I had 3 heads and then mentioned something about pre K. I told her dd did go to pre K this past year, and she said, "well, at least she got to do that, and was able to be around other children for 1 year" Oh, I was sooo mad! Like from this point on dd wasn't ever going to see another child. 

Now, I believe everything happens for a reason, I always say that: Last year, my daugther's had a wonderful school year. My dd11 got a wonderful teacher that changed her whole attitude about school. I am forever grateful to her. My dd9 who has special needs was in a classroom that was just ok, she fell very behind in math, so I wasn't too happy there. My dd6, who was in K, had a fine year too, even though I was not at all crazy about her teachers. One of the teacher assistant's was always yelling.  

Fast forward to now: My dd's are still doing fine, I thank God, because for my dd11; K-3 was a nightmare. My dd11 got the teacher she wanted for this year, my dd9 seems to have an ok teacher, but the special education teacher that will be working with her is going to take her out of the class with a few other kids for reading writing and math. So, that, I believe, will help her math skills. My dd6 has the most wonderful teacher in the world. She was both other dd's teacher for 1st grade and I love her.

So, what brings me to this thread now? Well, i've been thinking about homeschooling again and even though everything is ok at public school I feel I am now 100% ready to do this. I feel that I no longer care what others may say or think. I feel that this decision is the right one, and i am not battling with myself over whether it is or not. ( I did that for a year or more) I do believe that sending my dds back to school last year was the right decision, my dd11 no longer despises her homework. I've been thinking about this (wish those thoughts would have come a few weeks sooner so I could have arranged it for this year, but again, I feel everything happens for a reason) and I believe I am ready and I believe that my kids will learn SO much more from this. I also have a feeling, because this is something i've wanted to do for a while, that when I'm old and my kids are grown, I will regret not doing this for the rest of my life. My kids are home today for election day, and I just want them to be home everyday!

Being around other kids was one of my biggest fears for not wanting to do this. That is no longer anything I would ever worry about. We have a HUGE homeschool group here that does co ops, meets for field days, and has a field trip at least once every month, sometimes more. I also believe that signing them up for things like karate and dance that go all year long will go a huge way in helping them make friends. These are things they've been wanting to do, but with me working part time nights and the hours of homework after school, I feel like we'd go crazy. We'll be able to make the time for those things next year.

So, here I am, I am looking for a lot of advice on curriculum and of course a bunch of other stuff as well. But to start off, I just wanted to introduce myself back here!

Actually, I will start off with a question.  My dd11 can read just fine (she did struggle and was a "late reader" according to the public school anyway) but she still struggles in spelling. She's a terrible speller. I feel bad because it's really starting to bother her now in school. She's embarrassed because all of her friends can spell. 
Is there something you would recommend for me to help her with this. I've looked at phonics stuff but that's really for kids just learning to read of course. She can hear the consonants but not always the vowels. Just like a young child starting to sound out words. She also sometimes mixes the consonants up. Then i'll ask, now sound that out, does that make sense? Take the word, horse, for example (she would probably not mis spell this one, but just an example) She may spell hrse or hosre. She forgets vowels and sometimes mixes up where the letters should be. 
Any advice on this would be appreciated deeply.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MiniGirl

3princesses+aprince said:


> Is there something you would recommend for me to help her with this. I've looked at phonics stuff but that's really for kids just learning to read of course. She can hear the consonants but not always the vowels. Just like a young child starting to sound out words. She also sometimes mixes the consonants up. Then i'll ask, now sound that out, does that make sense? Take the word, horse, for example (she would probably not mis spell this one, but just an example) She may spell hrse or hosre. She forgets vowels and sometimes mixes up where the letters should be.
> Any advice on this would be appreciated deeply.
> 
> Thanks so much!



First of all... I'm glad your kiddos had a great year last year in school, and I hope this one goes well, too. I'm sorry for the strange looks and comments you got when you mentioned your decision to homeschool though. I think homeschooling is something that just cannot be fully understood by people until they do it. There are lots of misconceptions going around about it and they are all propogated by someone who knows someone who is neighbors with this one family that homeschools. Ugh!! I just wanted to say that many of us had good (or even great) public school experiences, but still decided to bring our kids home, so you are not alone in wanting that even though things are going better now.

About the spelling, does you dd'd school still assign spelling words? (Sorry, but I don't know when that stops.) How is it done? Is it just a list of words or do they study a spelling rule that goes with those words? If a word is misspelled, is it corrected immediately? We use a program called Spelling Power. I really enjoy it, and it takes only about 5 - 10 minutes a day. Set the timer for 5 minutes. The student reads and copies the rule. Next, the parent reads a word from the list and uses it in a sentence. The student writes it and then spells it outloud. If it is correct, you move on to the next one. If not, the parent spells it correctly and the student writes it again with the correct spelling. You continue this until the timer goes off. If all words were spelled correctly, you're done for the day. If not, you set the timer again (5 minutes), and your student goes through a checklist of sorts -- but only for the words that were missed. The next day, you start with any missed words from the previous day. 

Since you said, she doesn't mind homework so much anymore, maybe ya'll could do this (or something like it) at home. I will add that both of my girls love spelling because they like the one on one time with me, and I will often make-up silly sentences for the words.

Good luck to ya'll though.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

minigirl, thanks for your response. And yes I am finally at the point where it does not matter to me a bit what others think is right for me and my family. (Ha, I wonder now why I thought it mattered before, who on earth are they to think they have a say?) And as my dd11 is not appalled to be going to school everyday anymore, she still struggles. She's got a little bit of anxiety about going still, but it's better. I still have so many problems and see way too many faults to be happy with their current school situation, so as I say it's going better than before, i'm still not happy with it. There are other reasons for me deciding to homeschool now though, which I think is what's making the decision easy for me this time around. I wanted to take the kids out last year because of dd11s problems there. Everyone made me feel that if I took her out it would not help her deal with her issues ( i know they were wrong to say that) But, now that the issues of the school itself aren't the only things that are helping with my decision, I feel better. I feel like this is what we want to do whether or not the public school is ok..... For many reasons! 

Here's 4:
dd6's friend told her to come home and say f*#@ to me. I was like WHAT kind of kid is saying that in the first grade. My dd6 did NOT say the word she told me "the bad word that started with F". This is the kid that already wanted dd6 over for a play date..... Yeah right

dd11 struggles in math. They have been working with giving back change. The teacher was showing them this very silly way. SO not the way things are done in real life and dd11 was having a hard time figuring out the concept of what the teacher was doing.  I showed her my way and she was so thrilled that she got it. Well the next day the teacher saw that she wasn't doing it HER way and made dd11 erase and do the whole page again. I WAS SO MAD! I could see if maybe they were 1st or 2nd graders and they were showing them a different way to be helpful, but my dd is old enough to buy something in a store. Should she not be taught the way she would do it out in the real world. The way they make them do it includes having quarters, nickels and dimes layed out, and then I don't even know. BUT I do know that when i'm at the store I don't take my change out and lay it on the counter. 

dd6 is so bored in school. She is very advanced because this homeschooling idea for me came when she was in pre k and i've been working with her since. I'm going to go ahead and keep her going with new stuff at home but I know that's only going to add to the boredom at school. BUT, i'm not going to let her hang on to sounding out letters when she's had that mastered for a while. I know they're just reviewing, but she's so ready to move on.

Because I work nights some days, I leave when they are getting home. I have a few days where I see them in the morning while getting ready and after school (which is just 15 min) I will love the days home teaching them.

Ok, sorry this is getting long. But to answer your question of will dd11 do extra work with me. Absolutely. She not "crazy" about doing her homework from school, but she knows she has to get it done, so she does it. But to work with me, she loves to. We have definitely been doing a lot of work together on math since school started and she enjoys working with me. We just found funbrain.com and they are all loving that. I will definitely look into spelling power, it sounds like that what she would need. To have the rule along with the word. I don't know what they're going to do this year with spelling, but up until last year, yes she did still have a spelling word list. But, they just memorized the spelling of them. She could memorize them for a test no problem. BUT of course, right after the test they were gone from her mind. She would spell them wrong in a sentence the very next week. 

Thank you, i'm going to go check that out!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Ok, so I checked out the spelling power website and that definitely sounds GREAT! It's expensive though and as I think that is something i'd definitely consider for next year, i'm not sure I want to spend the money now, nor do I want to overload her. She gets a lot of homework every night. I think I just need something for now that I can do with her on the weekends to give her a little boost. By the time we get homework done on weekdays she'd probably cry if I pulled something else out. But like I said she is very willing to do extra work with me. But I know for the rest of this school year it's just going to be a weekend thing when we'll be doing it.

I'll be able to work with my dd6 on phonics and reading as she doesn't get much homework. My dd9 doesn't get too much, but it takes the poor kid hours. Not yet, as school just started, but last year was terrible with the homework. She has a hard time focusing.


----------



## disneymom3

3princesses+aprince said:


> Ok, so I checked out the spelling power website and that definitely sounds GREAT! It's expensive though and as I think that is something i'd definitely consider for next year, i'm not sure I want to spend the money now, nor do I want to overload her. She gets a lot of homework every night. I think I just need something for now that I can do with her on the weekends to give her a little boost. By the time we get homework done on weekdays she'd probably cry if I pulled something else out. But like I said she is very willing to do extra work with me. But I know for the rest of this school year it's just going to be a weekend thing when we'll be doing it.
> 
> I'll be able to work with my dd6 on phonics and reading as she doesn't get much homework. My dd9 doesn't get too much, but it takes the poor kid hours. Not yet, as school just started, but last year was terrible with the homework. She has a hard time focusing.



Look on ebay for used Spelling Power sets.  You might end up with a previous edition but the concept is still going to be the same. THat's a good program for a lot of kids. The other one I thought of is Sequential Spelling.  I have a few friends who have used that with kids who just didn't get spelling and it worked well.  I have my 10 yo in Christian LIght Publications Language Arts this year and I really like how they do their spelling as far as organization but I do add additional activities for him to practice the words.


----------



## disneymom3

DisneyDizzy said:


> There are a LOT of homeschoolers out here but they tend to be uber-conservative and all share the same religion (Mormon - We're not). I love the people out here but we don't really "fit" any of the groups and are very much on our own! My 8-year-old doesn't have a single friend out here and I find that a challenge. I, for the first time ever, really AM worried about
> 
> . I'm just really hoping and praying that we find a way to fit in and find a few friends. But without changing who we are. Has anyone been in a similar situation?



That is really hard.  I know what you mean.  I really struggled for several years to find a good group for DD to be part of.  We finally did but it took some real searching.  You will get there.  One thing she did that was really awesome is get a penpal. There is (or at least was) a Yahoo group about showebox exchanges for homeschoolers.  You signed up to send a shoe box with things that represented your state to a child in another state and they sent one to you.  Through that set up, we found a little girl that she started writing back and forth with. It really helped for a time.  I know you will find something too.


----------



## DawnM

There are some fantastic spelling programs out there.

Schools teach spelling words in isolation:  Learn this list and memorize.

Teaching actual spelling RULES and reasons for how we spell things make a whole lot more sense and actually teaches SPELLING, not memorization.

Some that I like:

Spell to Write and Read (it IS complicated!)
All About Spelling (almost same concept as SWR but more teacher friendly)
AVKO Sequential Spelling (very easy to implement and CHEAP!)

Dawn


----------



## DawnM

Find a new doctor!

SERIOUSLY!

Our general family doctor HOMESCHOOLS his own children!  

Our ENT is a homeschool dad.

Our plastic surgeon's family used to homeschool!

We LOVE our group of doctors.  The only one who doesn't is their dentist and he has never made one comment other than, "cool!"

I won't stand for it or any comments from anyone.  Either I stop talking to that person (strangers who feel the need to make rude comments like the one at the car place yesterday!) or I give them an ear full while they talk to me about how their own ps children are making bad choices in life!  

These people do not HEAR themselves speak!

Dawn



3princesses+aprince said:


> I posted on this thread a little over a year ago. My dd, now 11, was having a slew of problems in school and I was ready to homeschool all 3 of my daughters. I even had the letter of intent sent in to the school dept. Well, about a week before school started last year, I panicked, most likely from what everyone was saying and the looks and comments i'd get from people. The last one was from my youngest daughter's doctor. We took her in because she was sick, she had an ear infection, this was about 2 weeks before school was starting, and the doctor asked her a question about school. I told her we were going to homeschool. She looked at me like I had 3 heads and then mentioned something about pre K. I told her dd did go to pre K this past year, and she said, "well, at least she got to do that, and was able to be around other children for 1 year" Oh, I was sooo mad! Like from this point on dd wasn't ever going to see another child.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## MiniGirl

3princesses+aprince said:


> Ok, so I checked out the spelling power website and that definitely sounds GREAT! It's expensive though and as I think that is something i'd definitely consider for next year, i'm not sure I want to spend the money now, nor do I want to overload her. She gets a lot of homework every night. I think I just need something for now that I can do with her on the weekends to give her a little boost. By the time we get homework done on weekdays she'd probably cry if I pulled something else out. But like I said she is very willing to do extra work with me. But I know for the rest of this school year it's just going to be a weekend thing when we'll be doing it.
> 
> I'll be able to work with my dd6 on phonics and reading as she doesn't get much homework. My dd9 doesn't get too much, but it takes the poor kid hours. Not yet, as school just started, but last year was terrible with the homework. She has a hard time focusing.



You know, I bought Spelling Power our first year of homeschooling as part of a complete curriculum, so I didn't realize how expensive it is on its own. That is a good chunk of money up front. Of course, we're on our 3rd yeaar using it, so now the per year cost has gone down for us. I know you'll find a good one that works for ya'll though.

Good luck.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

disneymom3, I didn't even think to check ebay or amazon. I'm going to do that, thanks!

DawnM, thanks for the spelling program list, i'll check them all out too. And you're right, they teach to memorize, that's why my dd has no clue how to sound something out to spell it. She memorizes it for a while, but if it's a word she doesn't use daily, she soon loses it. And thanks for the encouragement. I was very disappointed with their doctor's comment, because we really like her. We actually just switched to her 2 years ago, she's great. Oh well, those are the comments that don't even bother me anymore, if anything, I wish with everything I had I could go back to that day and just stand there and tell her not to worry ,we have it all covered, but thanks for the comment. So glad i'm finally to this point.

And as for spelling power, it sounds absolutely GREAT! I am pretty sure I will purchase it for next school year. I just don't want to spend that money now. (Unless I can find it on ebay or amazon for a low price) We won't be able to really use it until this school year is over. If it were for either my dd6 or dd9 i'd say they wouldn't mind doing an extra program like that over the weekend, but I know my dd11 would get overwhelmed between all the hourse she's in school and all the hours she's doing homework. The cost sounds well worth it for sure! You can't really put a price on something that works that well. 

Ok, so my dd6 is starting to read, she's doing GREAT with sounding out the letters to read the words. She CANNOT get the lowercase d and b, she confuses the two.  I know i've heard that this is very common and I know she will eventually get it. But is there any little trick or anything you tell your child to help her/him remember which is which? I feel bad because she's doing so good and can sound out so many new words now, and I can tell she gets a discouraged when she comes across a word... and there is that d or b..... she's not sure which one it is?

Thanks!


----------



## MiniGirl

3princesses+aprince said:


> Ok, so my dd6 is starting to read, she's doing GREAT with sounding out the letters to read the words. She CANNOT get the lowercase d and b, she confuses the two.  I know i've heard that this is very common and I know she will eventually get it. *But is there any little trick or anything you tell your child to help her/him remember which is which?* I feel bad because she's doing so good and can sound out so many new words now, and I can tell she gets a discouraged when she comes across a word... and there is that d or b..... she's not sure which one it is?
> 
> Thanks!



Okay, this is something that I actually had trouble with as a kid, and this is what I came up with to help me remember......

You know how you will often see the alphabet displayed with the uppercase letter followed by the lowercase letter..... Ex. Bb and Dd. Right? Think of the uppercase letter as the parent and the lowercase as the child. The lower case "d" faces his *D*ad and the lower case "b" does not. I hope that makes sense. I struggled with this for a long time and that little mind picture helped me.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

MiniGirl said:


> Okay, this is something that I actually had trouble with as a kid, and this is what I came up with to help me remember......
> 
> You know how you will often see the alphabet displayed with the uppercase letter followed by the lowercase letter..... Ex. Bb and Dd. Right? Think of the uppercase letter as the parent and the lowercase as the child. The lower case "d" faces his *D*ad and the lower case "b" does not. I hope that makes sense. I struggled with this for a long time and that little mind picture helped me.




Ha! That's really cute. I will try that one with her. That's what I was looking for, just a cute little saying that will hopefully stick.  Thanks so much!


----------



## graygables

3princesses+aprince said:


> Ok, so my dd6 is starting to read, she's doing GREAT with sounding out the letters to read the words. She CANNOT get the lowercase d and b, she confuses the two.



There was also a trick to make the shape with your hands (like an "OK" sign).  The "b" is "first" (as in on the left) while the "d" is last.  I also remember something about holding out finger and thumb in an "L" shape, look and the real "L" is for Left.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

graygables said:


> There was also a trick to make the shape with your hands (like an "OK" sign).  The "b" is "first" (as in on the left) while the "d" is last.  I also remember something about holding out finger and thumb in an "L" shape, look and the real "L" is for Left.




Oh, that's a great one too! I love these ideas here!  Super cute! I know the L one. It's the real L and it's to know which hand is left. 


I also had to point out that (I really am a good speller) I spelled hours wrong in my previous post. I spelled it hourse. Ha, I added an e for some strange reason. Obviously just a type-o but had to laugh because I was talking about spelling issues.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Ok, so i've been reading through the first homeschool thread (lots of reading to do, i'm very excited) And i've seen Rainbow Resource mentioned a lot. Well i just clicked on a link to check it out and  There is the perfect phonics book that i'm going to buy for dd11. It's only around $8 and is a practice workbook for kids that have not received the proper phonics skills. The sample pages were working with vowels, it teaches about the silent e and the y as a consonant or vowel, vowel pairs like ea, that is a big struggle for her. That's exactly what she needs. It's a 5th grade book, so nothing too "babyish" I wanted to make sure what I got for her wasn't geared toward 1st or 2nd graders. I think it's going to be easy enough as not to be "too much extra work" for her right now and enough of a little boost. I'm super excited about my find!!! And she knows she struggles of course and it bothers her so I can see her pulling this workbook out even when i'm at work at night.


----------



## disneymom3

graygables said:


> There was also a trick to make the shape with your hands (like an "OK" sign).  The "b" is "first" (as in on the left) while the "d" is last.  I also remember something about holding out finger and thumb in an "L" shape, look and the real "L" is for Left.



I have heard that one too.  The one that worked for my boys was that when you make a b sound, your mouth makes a line. When you make the d sound, your tongue makes a circle inside your mouth. They are both really kinesthetic learners so that worked for them.


----------



## Nicolepa

3princesses+aprince said:


> Ok, so i've been reading through the first homeschool thread (lots of reading to do, i'm very excited) And i've seen Rainbow Resource mentioned a lot. Well i just clicked on a link to check it out and  There is the perfect phonics book that i'm going to buy for dd11. It's only around $8 and is a practice workbook for kids that have not received the proper phonics skills. The sample pages were working with vowels, it teaches about the silent e and the y as a consonant or vowel, vowel pairs like ea, that is a big struggle for her. That's exactly what she needs. It's a 5th grade book, so nothing too "babyish" I wanted to make sure what I got for her wasn't geared toward 1st or 2nd graders. I think it's going to be easy enough as not to be "too much extra work" for her right now and enough of a little boost. I'm super excited about my find!!! And she knows she struggles of course and it bothers her so I can see her pulling this workbook out even when i'm at work at night.




Do you mind sharing the link?  My son is in the same boat as your daughter and I'd love to find something to help him so he can spell better!


----------



## NHWX

Think of the word "bed" - the straight lines form the head and foot boards of a bed. It's kind of hard to explain with just text but if you write the word out fairly large, then you can draw a little bed/mattress over the curved portions of the b and d along with the e.

Mind you, I spelled else as "eles" for years because I thought that it should rhythmical like that: e-l-e-s. Ugh. 

NHWX


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

3princesses+aprince said:


> Ok, so i've been reading through the first homeschool thread (lots of reading to do, i'm very excited) And i've seen Rainbow Resource mentioned a lot. Well i just clicked on a link to check it out and



The Rainbow Resource catalog should come with a warning label!  I took that bad boy to "flip through" while I waited for the guys at football practice, and I felt like a kid going through the Christmas Wish Book. By the time I got home, half the book was dog-eared with stuff I wanted to get!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

MiniGirl said:


> Think of the uppercase letter as the parent and the lowercase as the child. The lower case "d" faces his *D*ad and the lower case "b" does not. I hope that makes sense. I struggled with this for a long time and that little mind picture helped me.



This is adorable! 

Kind of a thread drift, but this reminded me about a word to teach about the waxing/waning moon. I believe "o" or even "oo" was in the middle of the word, and on either side was a letter that represented the half-moon stage prior -- either the left half or the right...not explaining this very well, but is it ringing any bells for anyone? It's supposed to help you remember, if you look in the sky and see a half moon, if it's becoming full or if it is becoming a new moon. (And you can tell how well it worked, because I can't remember a single thing, lol.) Anyone?


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

nicolepa, it's Rainbowresource.com and then on the left hand side you can click on any subject. Go to phonics and it will give you some different choices. I looked through them to find one that had my dd's grade level and you can view a sample page or two as well. Most of the phonic's books were very cheap, the one i'm ordering was around $8. I spoke with my friend at work who is a special education teacher and she told me getting a phonics book for my daughter was the best thing to do. Too many schools are doing away with phonics and kids need that. I know my daughters have never had phonics in the PS.

NHWX, Oh, that one's great too. Well, out of all of these great ideas, one of them is bound to stick for her. She'll appreciate it. Thanks

polkadotsuitcase, I know it should. Just going through the website was like  And I only skimmed through. I know i'll take the catalog to work and find quite a few things I want/need.


----------



## Dopeygirl

Joining in as well.  We're almost finished with week #7 of our year.  Somehow we totally forgot to do any work yesterday though.  I'm not at all sure how that happened!  We were able to mostly catch up today.  

Rainbow Resource rocks.  Just placed my third order this school year.   I need them to be a local store, though, shipping gets ridiculous!!  

Next week we're starting a big unit study on Hawai'i.  I'm pretty excited, I've put together a lot of fun things including several field trips.  Should be a fun couple weeks.


----------



## Denine

We had so much fun at Williamsburg for HS days!  Back to reality come Monday.
I know WDW has HS days and that is wonderful, but Williamsburg, Jamestown and Yorktown are great if you are studying American history.


----------



## minniefan65

Our PBS station shows Word World. DS8 is a late reader (speech issues prevented him from correctly correlating sounds and letters) and he really likes the show. When he can't the difference between b & d he starts singing the song.


----------



## antree

We just received our K12 curriculum, my DS 8 is so excited to start this year. I hope he stays excited.  I know we are starting late this year, I was undecided what to use this year. Now if I can only figure out the website. We start tomorrow the 2oth, hope I figure it out before then.


----------



## Nicolepa

antree said:


> We just received our K12 curriculum, my DS 8 is so excited to start this year. I hope he stays excited.  I know we are starting late this year, I was undecided what to use this year. Now if I can only figure out the website. We start tomorrow the 2oth, hope I figure it out before then.



Are you independent or thru a Virtual Academy?  They made "improvements" this year for the VA's and it has made navigating much more difficult IMO.  Let me know if you need help!


----------



## antree

Nicolepa said:


> Are you independent or thru a Virtual Academy?  They made "improvements" this year for the VA's and it has made navigating much more difficult IMO.  Let me know if you need help!



Hi Nicolepa, I am independent. They told me to sign on the night before we start, but that's it. I don't know what to do I signed on, but then what. LOL. My sons name is there The daily planning, weekly planning and lesson planning, all that stuff is there and its all blank. Do I fill it in? and if so how? It doesn't let me do anything. I'm just so confused. Now if tomorrow he has online work to do, how will I know where it is or when to do it? I didn't realize it was so confusing. Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Nicolepa

antree said:


> Hi Nicolepa, I am independent. They told me to sign on the night before we start, but that's it. I don't know what to do I signed on, but then what. LOL. My sons name is there The daily planning, weekly planning and lesson planning, all that stuff is there and its all blank. Do I fill it in? and if so how? It doesn't let me do anything. I'm just so confused. Now if tomorrow he has online work to do, how will I know where it is or when to do it? I didn't realize it was so confusing. Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.




No, you shouldn't have to fill anything it.  If you look at the weekly plan and it's blank, it sounds to me like they haven't uploaded his classes yet.  You should be seeing a list of his classes.  Once the classes are uploaded it will tell you what to do each day. 

If you go into Schedule Setup do you see your classes there?


----------



## antree

No, In the Schedule Setup there are no courses. When I click on schedule set up, it took me to the calendar for days off, then I continued and it took me to weekly schedule for the year and there is nothing there. I didn't accept schedule yet, because there is nothing there.


----------



## Nicolepa

antree said:


> No, In the Schedule Setup there are no courses. When I click on schedule set up, it took me to the calendar for days off, then I continued and it took me to weekly schedule for the year and there is nothing there. I didn't accept schedule yet, because there is nothing there.



If there is nothing when you look at Schedule setup then your courses have not been loaded yet.  If your start date was set to be tomorrow my guess is they will be uploaded tonight, but I've never been independent so I don't knnow for sure.  If there is nothing in the morning then you will need to give K12 a call and see what's going on.  

Sorry I can't be more help!


----------



## antree

Nicolepa said:


> If there is nothing when you look at Schedule setup then your courses have not been loaded yet.  If your start date was set to be tomorrow my guess is they will be uploaded tonight, but I've never been independent so I don't knnow for sure.  If there is nothing in the morning then you will need to give K12 a call and see what's going on.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more help!





That's what I thought maybe it will be there in the morning. I'll wait and see tomorrow. In the meantime I am going through the books to see what we are doing. You did help.

Thank You.


----------



## NHWX

If I remember right, and it's been a couple of years, that you're not supposed to do *all* the activities on some of those long sections. Mastery is the key here.

NHWX


----------



## Nicolepa

antree said:


> That's what I thought maybe it will be there in the morning. I'll wait and see tomorrow. In the meantime I am going through the books to see what we are doing. You did help.
> 
> Thank You.



Are you doing 3rd grade?  

If so LA, Literature and Math are all able to be done offline.  If your lessons aren't there in the morning, you can always start on those.


----------



## antree

Nicolepa said:


> Are you doing 3rd grade?
> 
> If so LA, Literature and Math are all able to be done offline.  If your lessons aren't there in the morning, you can always start on those.



Yes we are doing, Math, Science and LA. Thanks for the info.

Maria


----------



## visitingapril09

This is my first post on this thread!! I have a very important question and I hope you don't mind me popping over to ask this. I have a special needs son who is also very medically fragile. In our system he would start high school next year (grade 8), he is currently 12. I am wondering if anyone here home schools special needs kids and, if any of those, began later in their childs schooling. Andrew is currently in a public school and has been since preschool. I am starting to investigate this as an option and am looking for other peoples experiences.


----------



## robinsegg

visitingapril09 said:


> This is my first post on this thread!! I have a very important question and I hope you don't mind me popping over to ask this. I have a special needs son who is also very medically fragile. In our system he would start high school next year (grade 8), he is currently 12. I am wondering if anyone here home schools special needs kids and, if any of those, began later in their childs schooling. Andrew is currently in a public school and has been since preschool. I am starting to investigate this as an option and am looking for other peoples experiences.


Hi!
A lady in our homeschool group graduated her special needs child a few years ago, though I think she started out hsing. There are several moms in our group who have started later (8th grade +). I'm not certain about your specific situation, though.

It also has a lot to do with the legal situation in your area. You might want to take a look at www.hslda.org to give you an idea of what the laws are in your state.

Without more info on what his academic needs are, it's kinda hard to give you much more info. 

Welcome!
Rachel


----------



## visitingapril09

robinsegg said:


> Hi!
> A lady in our homeschool group graduated her special needs child a few years ago, though I think she started out hsing. There are several moms in our group who have started later (8th grade +). I'm not certain about your specific situation, though.
> 
> It also has a lot to do with the legal situation in your area. You might want to take a look at www.hslda.org to give you an idea of what the laws are in your state.
> 
> Without more info on what his academic needs are, it's kinda hard to give you much more info.
> 
> Welcome!
> Rachel



Racel, thanks for your response. Andrew is 12 but educationally he is about 4 and always will be. Our provincial laws give me the ability to teach at home and, apparently, we have very leniant laws. I don't know what to compare it to though. My largest fear is that Andrew will be placed in the special needs classroom and basically baby sat when he gets to highschool. There is no real way to adapt high school curriculum to him. He needs to be taught at a preschool level and based on his abscence to retain concepts, I want to focus more on life skills and character issues as well........it is a hard decision to make. He is like a 4 year old educationally but he is very social and incredibly engaging and chatty etc.


----------



## robinsegg

visitingapril09 said:


> Racel, thanks for your response. Andrew is 12 but educationally he is about 4 and always will be. Our provincial laws give me the ability to teach at home and, apparently, we have very leniant laws. I don't know what to compare it to though. My largest fear is that Andrew will be placed in the special needs classroom and basically baby sat when he gets to highschool. There is no real way to adapt high school curriculum to him. He needs to be taught at a preschool level and based on his abscence to retain concepts, I want to focus more on life skills and character issues as well........it is a hard decision to make. He is like a 4 year old educationally but he is very social and incredibly engaging and chatty etc.


It sounds like homeschooling may be just exactly the right choice for you, then 
I'd recommend you look at www.letteroftheweek.com for a beginning to your curriculum. It's a free site that offers lots of ideas for teaching preschoolers. It centers around a letter of the alphabet each week, but it essentially a set of unit studies, with each week recommending everything from books to snacks, including science, social science, physical education, math, etc.

I certainly wish you well!


----------



## Nicolepa

antree said:


> Yes we are doing, Math, Science and LA. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Maria



So were your classes loaded this morning?  PM me if you have questions and I'll send you my personal email.


Nicole


----------



## robinsegg

robinsegg said:


> It sounds like homeschooling may be just exactly the right choice for you, then
> I'd recommend you look at www.letteroftheweek.com for a beginning to your curriculum. It's a free site that offers lots of ideas for teaching preschoolers. It centers around a letter of the alphabet each week, but it essentially a set of unit studies, with each week recommending everything from books to snacks, including science, social science, physical education, math, etc.
> 
> I certainly wish you well!



I don't know if your son has an autism problem or not, but I've read that a Charlotte Mason Method education is *really* good for autistic kids.
Rachel


----------



## antree

Nicolepa said:


> So were your classes loaded this morning?  PM me if you have questions and I'll send you my personal email.
> 
> 
> Nicole



Hi, I PM'ed you. Yup, the course were there this morning. I can't believe it took me all day to figure it out. I swear I don't know where my head was today. Hoping tomorrow is easier now, but so far I like it.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

I know i've read that many people were overwhelmed by Abeka. I also know that it's geared to teach a class. I am not planning on buying the entire kit, but I am going to use their language arts books, I actually already have Language 2 and letters and sounds for my soon to be second grader and Language A for my soon to be 4th grader. I still need to buy Language C for my soon to be 6th grader. They seem great. I was also going to buy their math books. (I say soon to be, but not really, that's almost a year away)

Any opinions on what you thought of these, especially the math before I purchase it. I have nothing to compare them to except for what opinions I read. Thanks so much.


----------



## amiemac78

Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I have been reading this thread for a few weeks now. My DS is in kindergaten and I have been thinking of pulling him out of public school for over a month. Well, after much thought and talking it over with my husband for the last few days, we have decided to homeschool. I am mailing out the letter of intent tomorrow. I am very excited and a little scared. DS has seemed bored with school and already does not want to go. Thanks for all the info you guys have given. It has helped me out a lot. I am sure I will have lots more questions once we get started in a few weeks.


----------



## my*2*angels

Has anyone used the time4learning website?  Did you like it?  Why or why not?


----------



## amiemac78

my*2*angels said:


> Has anyone used the time4learning website?  Did you like it?  Why or why not?



We have just started to use time4learning-on our third day. My DS loves video games, so this is a great fit for him. He is still in public school through Oct. 9th. Sending the letter out tomorrow with the two week notice to pull him out to homeschool. So, we are just using it a little in the evenings for now but he really likes it. I was not going to do it tonight because it is my DH's day off (he works nights, so only sees the kids two evenings a week during school) but he asked to get on. I am sure someone else on here has been using it more long term and can give you a more in depth review but so far it is working great for us.


----------



## disneygourmet

visitingapril09 said:


> I am wondering if anyone here home schools special needs kids and, if any of those, began later in their childs schooling.


Yes, I homeschool children with special needs. I have done so from the beginning, but I know of many others who started after having problems with the public schools not meeting their children's needs.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

amiemac78 said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I have been reading this thread for a few weeks now. My DS is in kindergaten and I have been thinking of pulling him out of public school for over a month. Well, after much thought and talking it over with my husband for the last few days, we have decided to homeschool. I am mailing out the letter of intent tomorrow. *I am very excited and a little scared.* DS has seemed bored with school and already does not want to go. Thanks for all the info you guys have given. It has helped me out a lot. I am sure I will have lots more questions once we get started in a few weeks.



We've been homeschooling since my oldest was in preschool (he's in 7th grade now), and I think I feel this way every single year!  You're in for a big adventure!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

So, now that i've decided on homeschooling next year, I am having a hard time dealing with all of the school stuff. My dd11 who was having a very hard time from K-3 had a great time last year with a great teacher. I figure this year would be the same. We are already off to a not so good start. And I think because I know what I want to do for next year i'm not taking it well. dd11 is quiet and well behaved in school. That is the main thing her teachers have always said. Well, why is it that 3 weeks into school she's had to stay in for recess and got a yellow chip(that is when behavior is not at it's best) WHAT  She hasn't ever had to stay in or gotten a yellow chip in her entire school career. HOW has she managed them both in 3 weeks  She was slow to get into the class room, along with a few others, and they had to miss most of their recess (15 min) Practicing how to quickly put their stuff in their lockers and get into the classroom. How degrading, right  She was also upset yesterday because her teacher asked her a math question and she used her fingers to count it out. The teacher embarrassed her very much by saying, Emily, we don't use our fingers to count, if you have to use something do it out on your paper.  Oh, that's great life skills, having to give change and taking out your pen and paper at walmart to figure it out.
 Just needed to vent and I knew here would be a good place! I "fought" to keep all of the girls in this school this year because 1 school in our town closed and they had to do rearranging. Well there were too many K and 1st graders in our town so they took a bunch of streets and started mailing out letters that said, your K or 1st grader is zoned to be bused to the other school. Only 8 minutes away, but I was not having 3 kids split up between schools. I clearly got my request after weeks, so that is the main reason for me keeping them there for the rest of this year?  I need to go to something to relax. Had a rough day anyway. I lost 2 debit cards this morning. ( How does one manage that you ask) I lost one at walmart and went to the bank to cancel it. I stopped at the atm and when I got home, my other one was GONE! Luckily when I called the bank they did have it, the tellers were amused by my carelessness. Which is so unlike me with stuff like money and debit cards!

Well, I hope everyone here is having a better day than me  I'm ok now though!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

3princesses+aprince said:


> She was also upset yesterday because her teacher asked her a math question and she used her fingers to count it out. The teacher embarrassed her very much by saying, Emily, we don't use our fingers to count, if you have to use something do it out on your paper.



Sorry you're having a rough day, and things aren't going so well for your dd at school. 

As far as the above, though...I sometimes use my fingers, lol! Granted, I'm no mathematician, but I successfully graduated from college even with the occasional finger-counting. Not sure it's something I'd have made an issue of if I were a teacher.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Exactly! I still use my fingers as well sometimes! I did it in school, I was never told not to by any teacher. And I went to college as well and have a well paying job. Counting on my fingers once in a while has never got in my way!


----------



## amiemac78

3princesses+aprince said:


> So, now that i've decided on homeschooling next year, I am having a hard time dealing with all of the school stuff. My dd11 who was having a very hard time from K-3 had a great time last year with a great teacher. I figure this year would be the same. We are already off to a not so good start. And I think because I know what I want to do for next year i'm not taking it well. dd11 is quiet and well behaved in school. That is the main thing her teachers have always said. Well, why is it that 3 weeks into school she's had to stay in for recess and got a yellow chip(that is when behavior is not at it's best) WHAT  She hasn't ever had to stay in or gotten a yellow chip in her entire school career. HOW has she managed them both in 3 weeks  She was slow to get into the class room, along with a few others, and they had to miss most of their recess (15 min) Practicing how to quickly put their stuff in their lockers and get into the classroom. How degrading, right  She was also upset yesterday because her teacher asked her a math question and she used her fingers to count it out. The teacher embarrassed her very much by saying, Emily, we don't use our fingers to count, if you have to use something do it out on your paper.  Oh, that's great life skills, having to give change and taking out your pen and paper at walmart to figure it out.
> Just needed to vent and I knew here would be a good place! I "fought" to keep all of the girls in this school this year because 1 school in our town closed and they had to do rearranging. Well there were too many K and 1st graders in our town so they took a bunch of streets and started mailing out letters that said, your K or 1st grader is zoned to be bused to the other school. Only 8 minutes away, but I was not having 3 kids split up between schools. I clearly got my request after weeks, so that is the main reason for me keeping them there for the rest of this year?  I need to go to something to relax. Had a rough day anyway. I lost 2 debit cards this morning. ( How does one manage that you ask) I lost one at walmart and went to the bank to cancel it. I stopped at the atm and when I got home, my other one was GONE! Luckily when I called the bank they did have it, the tellers were amused by my carelessness. Which is so unlike me with stuff like money and debit cards!
> 
> Well, I hope everyone here is having a better day than me  I'm ok now though!



We had to fight to keep our kids in the school they are in this year as well. The school my DD has been in since K denied her for this year and DS who started K this year. It is a closed attendance school, they don't want anyone outside of the zoned area anymore. We had to go to the school board and they approved it the day before school started. Since she started going there before they started the no outsiders rule, she can stay and her brother can go there since she is too. DD loves school and is in 7th grade but DS is not doing so well. He is ahead academically to what they are teaching and he is getting check marks almost everyday for talking or not staying seated. I think he is bored with doing stuff he already knows like color the triangles red and the squares green and he is not much into coloring or worksheets, which seems like all they are doing. He likes more hands on learning. I hated to pull him out of the school we fought so hard to get him into but we can already tell that public school is just not going to fit with his learning style. We mailed out the homeschooling letter of intent yesterday, so we can start in two weeks. I feel so much more relaxed and at peace since DH and I made this decision. He is very supportive about doing this and I think he is excited about it too. Hope everything works out for you with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

my*2*angels said:


> Has anyone used the time4learning website?  Did you like it?  Why or why not?



HI, We used time4learnig for a couple years. We loved it. If you try for a month and like it I would call and get information on paying for a year. It is a nice savings. 

Also, if you are interested in helping out another homeschool family you might see if amiemac wants to pm you her name. (Since she recommends) If you give her name as a referring you she will get a twenty dollar check 

The curriculum is very engaging. It is easy to navigate, give assignments, it does all the record keeping  It is very easy to have to repeat or go back to any lesson that they need more practice on or skip ahead. If you child is first grade, on their home screen you have access to all Kindergarten and Second grade lessons. You can have your child assigned to different levels in different subjects (i.e. Math 2, Language Arts 1, Science 2, Social Studies 1) It gives lots of positive feedback. 

It was the perfect choice for us for a few years. I needed to experiment to find a different math program for my DD. We found Teaching Textbooks was perfect for her. And then my DS who is advancing quicker with math than reading so we also switched him to Teaching Textbooks for math because he is not limited by his reading ability.

So then we gradually switched other things around since we were not using the whole curriuculum. However, I do know people who use it just for Language Arts and feel it is a great price for just that part.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

In reading through the old homeschool thread I found letteroftheweek.com, oh, wow! This website looks great. We're going to be using this one!


----------



## my*2*angels

Thanks for your responses on time4learning!!!  My dd LOVES to play games on the computer and I just thought it might be a great addition to what we are doing now.  I am glad to hear that everyone likes it!  And YES, if I can help someone out when signing up, by all means, let me know!!!!


----------



## MommyBell08

Hi Everyone! I have a DS that will turn three in January but is very advanced for his age. We plan on homeschooling and I want to take advantage of how much he loves to learn right now. Can anyone reccomend a good Pre-K curriculum? I was hoping to keep it Christian based and have heard that Ace Paces is a great program. Im so excited to be a part of this awesome thread!


----------



## robinsegg

MommyBell08 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have a DS that will turn three in January but is very advanced for his age. We plan on homeschooling and I want to take advantage of how much he loves to learn right now. Can anyone reccomend a good Pre-K curriculum? I was hoping to keep it Christian based and have heard that Ace Paces is a great program. Im so excited to be a part of this awesome thread!


We used Sonlight and loved their preK program (it's *lots* of reading, but comes with 4-day/week or 5-day/week teacher guides).
For our next one, we're thinking about using the My Father's World, as it's what we're using for the older kids, but we may just get the teacher guides for the Sonlight preK we still have the books for


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Does anyone use IXL.com. It seems great with the list of everything they should know in each grade and tons of practice with it. It will be $14 a month for my 3 girls to use it, it sounds like a great deal for lots of practice, just wanted some opinions before we signed up for it, thanks!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

We check out DVD from the series The Science of Disney Imagineering from the library. I wish they had more but we just finished this one http://www.dep-store.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=77D58VL00 Just thought I would share in case others have not heard of this series. We love them and they sure make learning fun!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> We check out DVD from the series The Science of Disney Imagineering from the library. I wish they had more but we just finished this one http://www.dep-store.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=77D58VL00 Just thought I would share in case others have not heard of this series. We love them and they sure make learning fun!



We've seen a couple, and they are fun. You're lucky they're at your library -- they're fairly pricey!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

I'll have to check our library too, they look awesome. My kids would LOVE anything that had to do with Disney.


----------



## robinsegg

polkadotsuitcase said:


> We've seen a couple, and they are fun. You're lucky they're at your library -- they're fairly pricey!


Yeah, $30 for 30 minutes is *way* more than I would ever spend. I can understand why libraries wouldn't want to spend the money, too.


----------



## DawnM

Check out Winter Promise.  They have a program called Animals and their Worlds which people rave about.

Dawn



MommyBell08 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have a DS that will turn three in January but is very advanced for his age. We plan on homeschooling and I want to take advantage of how much he loves to learn right now. Can anyone reccomend a good Pre-K curriculum? I was hoping to keep it Christian based and have heard that Ace Paces is a great program. Im so excited to be a part of this awesome thread!


----------



## Nicolepa

Hi all.  I need some advice.  I don't know how to motivate my son to get his work done in a timely manner.  We started up on the 1st and it has been a battle ever since.  I am talking 10 hour days, every day, and not getting everything done.  He is 8, 3rd grade.  

Now here's where I'm at a loss.  He actually started 3rd grade last April.  When we stopped schooling in July.  He was able to finish in 2-3 hours most days.  So I know he can do the work, he is just choosing NOT to do it.  

I have tried punishments/loss of privileges, rewards for finishing on time, letting him sit until it gets done.  I don't know what to do. I feel I shouldn't have to sit with him and babysit him to ensure he does his work, but as soon as I leave the room he stops working.  

One example is he was supposed to take a scantron reading test.  (We use K12 thru a Virtual Academy.)  It was supposed to take 30-60 minutes.  He spent 7 HOURS doing the test.  His scores came back advanced, but his reading speed was "not on target".  I know he doesn't have issues with reading, he scored upper 5th grade on the IOWA in April, and the reading speed was LOWER than the beginning of last year when he was tested.  It was just a matter of him refusing to do the test.

I have no clue what else to try!


----------



## robinsegg

Nicolepa said:


> Hi all.  I need some advice.  I don't know how to motivate my son to get his work done in a timely manner.  We started up on the 1st and it has been a battle ever since.  I am talking 10 hour days, every day, and not getting everything done.  He is 8, 3rd grade.
> 
> Now here's where I'm at a loss.  He actually started 3rd grade last April.  When we stopped schooling in July.  He was able to finish in 2-3 hours most days.  So I know he can do the work, he is just choosing NOT to do it.
> 
> I have tried punishments/loss of privileges, rewards for finishing on time, letting him sit until it gets done.  I don't know what to do. I feel I shouldn't have to sit with him and babysit him to ensure he does his work, but as soon as I leave the room he stops working.
> 
> One example is he was supposed to take a scantron reading test.  (We use K12 thru a Virtual Academy.)  It was supposed to take 30-60 minutes.  He spent 7 HOURS doing the test.  His scores came back advanced, but his reading speed was "not on target".  I know he doesn't have issues with reading, he scored upper 5th grade on the IOWA in April, and the reading speed was LOWER than the beginning of last year when he was tested.  It was just a matter of him refusing to do the test.
> 
> I have no clue what else to try!


A few ideas:

1. Take a week off formal schoolwork and do science projects and field trips instead. This will help him remember that learning can be fun.

2. Ask him what the deal is. Is he bored? Could he be doing more advanced work? Is the first subject one he doesn't particularly care for?

3. Let him pick the order of his classes. Giving him that much choice may make him feel he "owns" his work more and he has a bit more control (instead of just controlling how fast he does it).

4. Ask him what 1 thing he might *really* like to do that's school related: a special type of field trip, a special PE time with other kids (at a local jump center or play area), a special project he'd like to do. Then, if you don't have to fight him all week, he gets to do that 1 thing.

5. Take note when he does his best work. Is he a morning person or does he really start later in the day? Start school at that time each day.

6. Would he rather go to public or private school? If so, what does he think would be so much better there? See if you can duplicate it at home.

7. Does he like this method of school? Would he prefer a different type of schooling?


----------



## Denine

I love the Disney Imagineering videos.  We got DD a couple through the Disney Movie Club when they have good deals, like buy 1 get 50 or 60% off the rest.

Today was DD's 8th birthday party.  Her birthday was yesterday.


----------



## Nicolepa

robinsegg said:


> A few ideas:
> 
> 1. Take a week off formal schoolwork and do science projects and field trips instead. This will help him remember that learning can be fun.
> 
> I wish I could do this, but since I am in a Virtual Academy I have to show attendance/progress each week.  I guess I could use the hours at the science museum as science and such.    But the problem is this doesn't show him that he needs to to the hard work in order to have the fun.  And he won't do the work part of it unless I'm at the end of my rope.
> 
> 2. Ask him what the deal is. Is he bored? Could he be doing more advanced work? Is the first subject one he doesn't particularly care for?
> 
> I have asked him what's wrong, he just says "I got distracted."  He just doesn't get that if he would do the work he could play and we could go do fun stuff.  I don't know why.  Last year if he got his work done we'd take Friday's off and do something fun.  He's accelerated 2 years in Math and 1/2 year in everything else.  Intilectually he could probably do more but his writing skills are very poor.  He flat out refuses to write when he needs to.  Tries to get me to do it for him.  Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.  I don't think he's bored. We switched math cirriculums this year.  Last year the K12 was so easy that I would just have him do the assessments which were like 5 problems.  This year I we are using Saxon.  I have him do the Lesson Practice and 1/2 of the mixed practice.  He can do it, it's easy for him, he spends 3 hours on it.
> 
> 
> 3. Let him pick the order of his classes. Giving him that much choice may make him feel he "owns" his work more and he has a bit more control (instead of just controlling how fast he does it).
> 
> I usually let him pick what he wants to do next.  The only time I don't is when the baby is napping or at preschool.  Then he has to do the subjects that require a lot of my input (science, history, art), which isn't a problem as science and history are his favorites.
> 
> 4. Ask him what 1 thing he might *really* like to do that's school related: a special type of field trip, a special PE time with other kids (at a local jump center or play area), a special project he'd like to do. Then, if you don't have to fight him all week, he gets to do that 1 thing.
> 
> I've tried rewarding him for finishing on time, he doesn't care.  2 weeks ago he got to go get a HUGE donut because he got caught up by the day of the farmers market.  I tried something similar (but different place) and he told me he didn't want to do that as "he'd been going there too much".  It's his favorite place to get a treat and I KNOW if schoolwork wasn't tied to it he would have wanted to go.
> 
> 5. Take note when he does his best work. Is he a morning person or does he really start later in the day? Start school at that time each day.
> 
> We have to start first thing.  We can't do anything else first or he will be distracted all day.  I've set a start time of 9am each day which he is fine with.  I tried starting as soon as he was done w/breakfast and he felt too rushed so I set a start time and he can take as long as he wants up until that time.  Problem is we are still going at 6,7,8 at night.  I feel like I'm being held hostage in my home.  Add to that Dh has been gone 4-5 nights and/mornings with assorted things for the last 3 weeks.  I'm exhausted, stressed and at my wits end.  The other thing is his sister goes to Public school.  If he is not done by 3 when she gets home all is lost.  He thinks because she is home he shouldn't have to do school anymore.
> 
> 6. Would he rather go to public or private school? If so, what does he think would be so much better there? See if you can duplicate it at home.
> 
> He absolutly would NOT want to go to school.  He says he NEVER wants to go back.  When he was in school he would get migraines so bad they would cause him to throw up and pass out from the pain.  Those have virtually disappeared since he's been home. 2 weeks ago I totally lost and and told him if he didn't finish xyz by Friday he was going back to school.  He freaked out at the thought of it (and did everything I needed him to do w/o a fight and in a decent timeframe).
> 
> I am actually planning on duplicating a Public school day tomorrow.  He will have recess, lunch, he is going to get 3rd grade math (instead of 5th) he won't be able to go to the next subject until the time is up or get out of his seat w/o asking permission.  He will have to write all the answers instead of telling most of them to me orally.  I'm hoping to show him that he really doesn't have it all that bad here.
> 
> 7. Does he like this method of school? Would he prefer a different type of schooling?
> 
> He seems to like it.  He loves the interactive of the computer (sometimes too much). I really don't think it's the cirriulum.  Like I said he did just fine with it last year.  I am debating doing something different so I don't have to follow the Virtual Academy rules, but I have no clue what I am looking for.  He loves the interation w/the computer and I think would be totally bored w/o it.



I am at a loss.  Last year we had a lot of fun, we both loved it.  This year it's been lots of tears (mostly on my end).  He just doesn't care.  I've told him if he wants to spend 10 hours a day he's going to do 7 of those at school w/a teacher and I'll fight him the other 3 at home.  I KNOW he doesn't want to go to school.  I just don't know how to motivate him again.


----------



## cbjl

Have you tried taking breaks between classes?  
We use k12 also (but independently), so I know the workload can get heavy at times.  
One thing that has worked for us is to take a 10-15 minute break between classes.  I throw in a load of laundry, my kids can run outside or down to the basement to blow off steam for a few minutes, then we start up again.  
Sometimes we take breaks when they've finished a class, and sometimes I set a timer for 45 minutes and let them have the last 15 minutes of the hour for whatever they want to do.  If we're using a timer and they don't finish their work in time, we just save the last few math problems or whatever for the end of the day to wrap up.

Oddly enough, when we take more breaks during the day, we seem to finish up earlier.  I think it keeps them "fresh" and it definitely helps with motivation around here.


----------



## Nicolepa

I do give him breaks.  Usually between subjects.  Sometimes it's just go get a drink, other times I will send him outside or set a timer for 15-20 minutes.  The last week he hasn't gotten many breaks because a) he just gets up randomly and does x-y-z with no regard to what we are doing and b) I tell him he used his break time when he was stitting at the table doing nothing, or I find him playing.


----------



## robinsegg

Nicolepa said:


> I am at a loss.  Last year we had a lot of fun, we both loved it.  This year it's been lots of tears (mostly on my end).  He just doesn't care.  I've told him if he wants to spend 10 hours a day he's going to do 7 of those at school w/a teacher and I'll fight him the other 3 at home.  I KNOW he doesn't want to go to school.  I just don't know how to motivate him again.


Writing:
Does it seem to be the physical process of writing, or the mental process of slowing down his thoughts to write/type them? If it's actual handwriting, you could let him type it out? If it's slowing his thoughts down, could you:
a) get him a small tape recorder to record his thoughts and write them down a bit later or
b)help him start making outlines so he can write his thoughts down in order, then write out what he wants to say

Time Management:
I *like* the idea of reminding him what ps is like!  Are you willing to send him back if he refuses to perform for you? If so, let him know that you're really serious about that possibility. It might make a huge difference


----------



## Nicolepa

robinsegg said:


> Writing:
> Does it seem to be the physical process of writing, or the mental process of slowing down his thoughts to write/type them? If it's actual handwriting, you could let him type it out? If it's slowing his thoughts down, could you:
> a) get him a small tape recorder to record his thoughts and write them down a bit later or
> b)help him start making outlines so he can write his thoughts down in order, then write out what he wants to say
> 
> He does type out his composition, or any other writing that requires more than a couple of sentences.  We started that sometime last year and that really helps.  At least he doesn't cry at the thought of writing.  He doesn't like it because it's hard for him and he doesn't want to put forth any effort.
> 
> I really don't know what the problem is, he used to have a phonological processing problem when it came to speech.  I sometimes wonder if that is coming into play, but I have no idea how to figure that out.
> 
> Time Management:
> I *like* the idea of reminding him what ps is like!  Are you willing to send him back if he refuses to perform for you? If so, let him know that you're really serious about that possibility. It might make a huge difference
> 
> At this point I don't see any other choice.  We pulled him out because of the principal, but the school has a new one this year and everyone I've talked to really seems to like him.  My son is much happier at home, he also went from being behind in EVERY subject to testing at or above grade level for everything, including 2 years for reading (which he was in a remedial group in school) and 2 years for math.  Which confirms to me that they put him in remedial classes simply because he has a 504 (for hearing loss) and they felt they could get away with it.



OK, gotta go.  It's almost time to walk to school.  (We are walking 1/2 way to school and back and then he has to stand on the front porch until 8:55 when they let students in.)


----------



## robinsegg

Nicolepa said:


> OK, gotta go.  It's almost time to walk to school.  (We are walking 1/2 way to school and back and then he has to stand on the front porch until 8:55 when they let students in.)


Keep us posted on how the day works for you/him! 
Do you currently take his dictation? Is that one of the things you'd like to get away from?
Have you thought about giving him something in print he needed to type out? That might let you see if his problem is "figuring out what to write" or "I don't like typing or writing".


----------



## Nicolepa

robinsegg said:


> Keep us posted on how the day works for you/him!
> Do you currently take his dictation? Is that one of the things you'd like to get away from?
> Have you thought about giving him something in print he needed to type out? That might let you see if his problem is "figuring out what to write" or "I don't like typing or writing".



We are finishing up math.  He's been done 20 minutes and is getting frustrated at having to sit quietly.  

He likes typing and he actually picked it up much faster than I thought he would.  He doesn't like coming up with the ideas.  He doesn't like having to write in complete sentences, w/proper spelling, punctuation, capitalization.  He just wants to throw something down and be done.  Now to be fair, he is MUCH better than he was this time last year.  Last year the mention of writing would bring him to tears.

I allow him to dicatate his History answers.  We usually do Literature, Science orally (Except for tests.)   I make him write his composition & LA.  Composition he gets to do on the computer and LA he has to actually write.   

In second grade I let him dicate just about everything to me.  Or I would write it down and make him copy it in his own writing (mainly composition, which he now types).

I'm trying to get him to a point where he is self motivated to do his work.  Right now if I don't hand him each item and give him directions he won't do it.  I want to be able to give him a list of things to complete and have him do them and do them to the best of his ability the first time, not the 2nd, 3rd or 4th.  I am even willing to put them in a pile/shelf for him each morning.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

polkadotsuitcase said:


> We've seen a couple, and they are fun. You're lucky they're at your library -- they're fairly pricey!



We are lucky to live where we can use several counties libraries. (fun keeping up with what is due where) I don't know if you live close to another county. If you do, check and see if they have them.( Each library system here uses the same card number so I only have to carry one card.)

Border emails me a coupon often for 33%-40% of one item. http://www.borders.com/online/store/TitleDetail?sku=786936801712 
I may buy one here or there at $28.99 minus 30%-40%( not too bad.) Also Borders offers 25% off in-store to educators but they are not available in the store. 

It was cool at the end of the Gravity one, the "Do It Yourself" section, they showed how to make a hovercraft just like the one the imagineers made for the Homeschool Days "Engineering Behind the Magic" in January.


----------



## Srackangast

MommyBell08 said:


> Hi Everyone! I have a DS that will turn three in January but is very advanced for his age. We plan on homeschooling and I want to take advantage of how much he loves to learn right now. Can anyone reccomend a good Pre-K curriculum? I was hoping to keep it Christian based and have heard that Ace Paces is a great program. Im so excited to be a part of this awesome thread!



Abeka is great through pre k and elmentary.  It is Christian based and easy to teach.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

My dd9 has mild to moderate developmental delays. She is in 3rd grade and still struggles very much to add. I need help   Any suggestions you have on teaching a special needs child or just any child just learning to add would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks so much!  

She can add a small number to another small number on her fingers, but once they are bigger she can't grasp it. If I sit down with her and show her, she'll say ok, but she cannot do a problem on her own.


----------



## MomofSixinSC

3princesses+aprince said:


> My dd9 has mild to moderate developmental delays. She is in 3rd grade and still struggles very much to add. I need help   Any suggestions you have on teaching a special needs child or just any child just learning to add would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> She can add a small number to another small number on her fingers, but once they are bigger she can't grasp it. If I sit down with her and show her, she'll say ok, but she cannot do a problem on her own.



What math curriculum are you using?  I wonder if Math-U-See would be a good fit for her?  It is very manipulative-based.  She could build each problem as she does it.  I believe you can request a demo CD through their site: http://www.mathusee.com/


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

3princesses+aprince said:


> My dd9 has mild to moderate developmental delays. She is in 3rd grade and still struggles very much to add. I need help   Any suggestions you have on teaching a special needs child or just any child just learning to add would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> She can add a small number to another small number on her fingers, but once they are bigger she can't grasp it. If I sit down with her and show her, she'll say ok, but she cannot do a problem on her own.



http://www.touchmath.com/
This method might be helpful.


----------



## NHWX

Nicolepa said:


> I'm trying to get him to a point where he is self motivated to do his work.  Right now if I don't hand him each item and give him directions he won't do it.  I want to be able to give him a list of things to complete and have him do them and do them to the best of his ability the first time, not the 2nd, 3rd or 4th.  I am even willing to put them in a pile/shelf for him each morning.



I think it's a pretty rare third grade boy who's self-motivated to do work. Ask them to play video games, ride their bike off ramps, tease their little sister or whatever else is active, challenging and competitive and you're probably good to go.

Is there a local homeschool co-op so you could have PE together? 

Does your son care that he's sitting there all day? Is he playing games in another window? Or is he designing the best race car, video game, story or what have you in his head while you're getting more frustrated? Is he just bored with the material? He might be capable of much more complicated ideas in literature and history and just not have his written expression skills be up to returning that information to you.

Does he think that if he spends a certain amount of time doing school, that there will be less time spent on it later? I can see a kid thinking "Well, I spent all those hours being stuck on school so after 7 hrs/day * 180 school days = done! but I've spent 10 hrs/day so I'll be done in no time at all!"

I used K12 as an independent and liked it for the most part but I do have to say that it doesn't seem to be working well for your son. Is he the sort of kid who can analyze what's going on with him and tell you what's working and what's not?

I'm not sure I helped at all,

NHWX


----------



## Nicolepa

NHWX said:


> I think it's a pretty rare third grade boy who's self-motivated to do work. Ask them to play video games, ride their bike off ramps, tease their little sister or whatever else is active, challenging and competitive and you're probably good to go.
> 
> Is there a local homeschool co-op so you could have PE together?
> 
> Does your son care that he's sitting there all day? Is he playing games in another window? Or is he designing the best race car, video game, story or what have you in his head while you're getting more frustrated? Is he just bored with the material? He might be capable of much more complicated ideas in literature and history and just not have his written expression skills be up to returning that information to you.
> 
> Does he think that if he spends a certain amount of time doing school, that there will be less time spent on it later? I can see a kid thinking "Well, I spent all those hours being stuck on school so after 7 hrs/day * 180 school days = done! but I've spent 10 hrs/day so I'll be done in no time at all!"
> 
> I used K12 as an independent and liked it for the most part but I do have to say that it doesn't seem to be working well for your son. Is he the sort of kid who can analyze what's going on with him and tell you what's working and what's not?
> 
> I'm not sure I helped at all,
> 
> NHWX



Self-motivated might be the wrong word.  I want to be able to give him a sheet and have him read the directions and do what it says.  He will not even read the directions or he says he does and he doesn't understand which I know is usually not true.

He does not care that he is sitting there all day.  I know he's not playing games on the computer.  He can't spell, the only way he can get on a website is if his sister types it in for him, and she's not home during the day.  He just sits there breaking pencils.\  Not sure why, but we go thru pencils like they are water.  He gets shocked every single day when 3:30 rolls around and I tell him it's time to pick his sister up.  Then he gets upset because he's not done and he can't play with her.  He also knows that means the other kids are getting out of school and he can't play with them either.  He knows that he still has the same amount of work tomorrow, plus whatever he didn't get done today.  

I would say the cirriculum isn't working, except that we used it all last year and he enjoyed it and we were able to finish in 2-3 hours each day.  He loves the history and science. We are in the middle of 3rd grade, so it's not even the 2nd-3rd grade jump that is the issue.  We dealt with that in April and got thru it w/o any tears on my end.  I really feel that he just doesn't think he has to do it for whatever reason.  I have him doing Saxon Math 4/5 right now and even that is easy for him.  I'm hoping that it's just the "review" and things will pick up soon.  I gave him the assessment and that is where he tested.

I am pretty sure that if I could get him more confident in his writing he could sail thru the curriculum at a faster clip. This is one of the reasons I let him do most of the answers orally, or dictate them to me.  My original plan was to accelerate him 1 year, but until his writing improves I cant move him any faster.  I have no idea how to get him to be a more confident writer and at times I feel that I am hindering his writing development by letting do so much orally.  Today when we were doing "real" school, I made him write all the answers out and he did it, w/o much complaint. Now it was barely legible and had no punctuation but he did it and I didnt make him correct that.   History he did in no time.  By the time he got to his homework (literature) he took much longer (2.5 hours).  His LA assessment was the same thing, barely legible and no punctuation/capitalization.  Because it was a test and it was Language I did make him go back and correct those things.   It wasn't until dinner was ready and we told him he could eat after his work was done that he decided to do it.  When I checked on him about an hour in he just looked at me and said "I'm being lazy."


----------



## robinsegg

3princesses+aprince said:


> My dd9 has mild to moderate developmental delays. She is in 3rd grade and still struggles very much to add. I need help   Any suggestions you have on teaching a special needs child or just any child just learning to add would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> She can add a small number to another small number on her fingers, but once they are bigger she can't grasp it. If I sit down with her and show her, she'll say ok, but she cannot do a problem on her own.


I read that Charlotte Mason Method approach is supposed to be awesome for autistic/asperger's kids. Maybe it would work for you, too?


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

MomofSixinSC said:


> What math curriculum are you using?  I wonder if Math-U-See would be a good fit for her?  It is very manipulative-based.  She could build each problem as she does it.  I believe you can request a demo CD through their site: http://www.mathusee.com/



We are not homeschooling yet, i'm trying to figure out what i'm going to use with her. I have Abeka language arts right now for them and their math books looked good as well. I think they'll be fine for my other 2 but I think my dd9 needs something different to get the idea across to her. What she's learned (or lack of) is from school. They just keep moving on and poor dd9 is still struggling with adding. Right now in school she is working on place value, which is going very well, but as soon as they jump into something with adding again, she'll be stuck.
I will look at math-u-see, i've read about that too by going through these threads.
Thanks



gerberdaisy1234 said:


> http://www.touchmath.com/
> This method might be helpful.



Thank you, i'm going to check it our right now.



robinsegg said:


> I read that Charlotte Mason Method approach is supposed to be awesome for autistic/asperger's kids. Maybe it would work for you, too?



Thanks a lot. I'm also going to check this one out now!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

I do have another math question: Do any of you have your kids memorize the addition tables like we do for the multiplication tables? I'm trying to decide where to start. Maybe that will be easier? I found some fun worksheets for doing that.


----------



## robinsegg

3princesses+aprince said:


> I do have another math question: Do any of you have your kids memorize the addition tables like we do for the multiplication tables? I'm trying to decide where to start. Maybe that will be easier? I found some fun worksheets for doing that.


If you go with Math U See, make sure to get the teacher pack for this one. It comes with both a book and a dvd that shows how to teach the lesson, and it's *great* with place values and adding!


----------



## Nicolepa

3princesses+aprince said:


> I do have another math question: Do any of you have your kids memorize the addition tables like we do for the multiplication tables? I'm trying to decide where to start. Maybe that will be easier? I found some fun worksheets for doing that.



Yup.  I had my son memorize his addition and subraction tables before multiplication.  He still uses his fingers for some, but he does pretty well.  And he fought me and fought me on memorizing them.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Thanks, I just printed out a ton of worksheets and i'm going to let her start off using objects to make sure she has the concept down, and then try to get her to memorize the facts. Even my dd11 doesn't have her facts memorized, not even multiplication and she struggles because of it. I think they are all going to do that. And they can do it together, so that may work out well. Even though dd11 can add, it must be so much easier to have them memorized. I have the mult tables memorized, but I never had to do the addition and sub. Thanks so much!

I remember sitting in school (I went to catholic schools) and repeating and repeating the mult tables. I will always be grateful to that teacher, that's what did it! I'm going to have my girls doing that together.


----------



## Nicolepa

I don't know if you have an itouch or an iphone.  There is an app called mathdrills that I love.  I had my son use it every day this summer and that is how he learned his tables.  I started w/addition.  He had to do 2 sets of 20 practice problems a day.  On Friday he had to do a test of 100 problems.  When he finished in less than 5 minutes, 2 weeks in a row we went on to the next operation.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Oh wow, that sounds awesome. Unfortunately, I do not have an iphone or itouch. That's really neat though.


----------



## robinsegg

3princesses+aprince said:


> Thanks, I just printed out a ton of worksheets and i'm going to let her start off using objects to make sure she has the concept down, and then try to get her to memorize the facts. Even my dd11 doesn't have her facts memorized, not even multiplication and she struggles because of it. I think they are all going to do that. And they can do it together, so that may work out well. Even though dd11 can add, it must be so much easier to have them memorized. I have the mult tables memorized, but I never had to do the addition and sub. Thanks so much!
> 
> I remember sitting in school (I went to catholic schools) and repeating and repeating the mult tables. I will always be grateful to that teacher, that's what did it! I'm going to have my girls doing that together.



There's a book called "Cheaper by the Dozen". It's a biography of a man with 12 children in the early 20th century, and written by 2 of his children. It details the methods he used to teach his children using the wallspace in their home, as well as drills and questions at the dinner table. Having colorful charts on the walls and such might help, if you and hubby don't object


----------



## DisneyDizzy

Does anyone here homeschool in New York State? 

My husband has an opportunity to transfer back East. Albany to be exact. We're in Utah and are WAY too far from home.  So, we are seriously considering this. However, we've only really homeschooled in Indiana and Utah which both have very very little in the way of regulating curriculum and requirements. 

Now, I think we've done a fine job but I've never really had to submit portfolios or standardized tests before. Just wondering if there are any NY homeschoolers on here and if it is really that much different?!


----------



## MiniGirl

robinsegg said:


> There's a book called "Cheaper by the Dozen". It's a biography of a man with 12 children in the early 20th century, and written by 2 of his children. It details the methods he used to teach his children using the wallspace in their home, as well as drills and questions at the dinner table. Having colorful charts on the walls and such might help, if you and hubby don't object



How cool. I will have to read this book. We have an entire school wall in our family room. We have a good size family room and one wall with no windows, etc. On it, I have a big dry erase board, a map of the US, a world map, our timeline for our history. I also have lots of hooks on the wall that I use for other things -- timeline cards for our currect Classical Conversations week, math addition and multiplication tables, smaller dry erase boards for individual assignments, etc.

It can be imposing, but it doesn't bother us. Our maps get used quite a bit, and they and their friends LOVE the dry erase board.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

robinsegg said:


> There's a book called "Cheaper by the Dozen". It's a biography of a man with 12 children in the early 20th century, and written by 2 of his children. It details the methods he used to teach his children using the wallspace in their home, as well as drills and questions at the dinner table. Having colorful charts on the walls and such might help, if you and hubby don't object



That does sound neat.  Dh and I are not opposed to things on the wall. I do have the alphabet chart strung across my dining room wall, it's been there for a year already!

I'm going to go check that out!


----------



## Nicolepa

Me again!  Thanks for all the tips and advice earlier in the week.  We sat down w/my son and laid it all on the table.  It's only been a day but something seems to have clicked.  

Anyway I've been pondering his needs and was wondering if anyone could explain unit studies to me.  I'm feeling like he needs something that encompases everything in one as much as possible.  Not this OK, we are going to to Literature, now history, etc.  I've read a bit about Unit Studies but I'm having a hard time grasping how that can encompase everything and give a good solid foundation.  I can see being able to combine Literature & History, but Language & science?  

Thoughts?


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

We sent our letter of intent in today. We are not waiting for next year! (My dd11 will have an incredibly horrible year if we stick it out. She has not been able to take recess because if there is anyone who is struggling a little, they stay in for recess to get extra help on it. Ok ,that is nice to a point and for certain things, but my dd11 struggles for a living (lol) so she's not going to get to take recess any day. How is she really sitting there learning when it feels more like a punishment to her, she lives for recess.)

So that's it, i've been getting stuff together and getting ready to go. We are going to start with Christopher Columbus next week and then go straight to the 13 colonies, which will bring us to the Pilgrims around Thanksgiving! Sounds like FUN to me. I've already learned quite a few things that I did not know from getting things together for this lesson.

I also have a friend at work that is a special ed teacher's asst for 4th and 5th graders. She is bringing me this phonics "assessment" to give to my dd11 (who struggles terribly with spelling and sounding out) and then she's going to take it back to her school and have it "graded" this will tell me where I need to start with her. She was surprised that they had nothing like this for her at school.


----------



## Denine

Congrats on pulling your DD out of school now.  So much for learning being fun in that toxic environment she has been in.  Good LUCK!!!

I would love unit studies, but I just don't have the time to pull all the stuff together.  For science, you could read an interesting book about weather and then write a report of some sort.  There you have science and LA.  

We leave for WDW in 2 weeks!


----------



## bellebud

DisneyDizzy said:


> Does anyone here homeschool in New York State?
> 
> My husband has an opportunity to transfer back East. Albany to be exact. We're in Utah and are WAY too far from home.  So, we are seriously considering this. However, we've only really homeschooled in Indiana and Utah which both have very very little in the way of regulating curriculum and requirements.
> 
> Now, I think we've done a fine job but I've never really had to submit portfolios or standardized tests before. Just wondering if there are any NY homeschoolers on here and if it is really that much different?!



I'm in NY.  the requirements aren't as bad as they at first sound.  

#1 - You have to send a letter of intent for each school year.  Really easy.  "I will be homeschooling my child (name, dob) for the school year 20xx.  S/he is in X grade."  That's it.

#2 - Fill out/send in your IHIP.  This states what you'll be doing and what resources you'll be using.  My school district sends me a form to use for my IHIP, and I happen to like their form.  It's really simple.  They list each subject for me, and I put what resources I'll be using for that subject.  Districts seem to vary on what they like to see for this, but there are state regulations they all have to go by.  

#3 - starting in grade 4, students must be tested every other year.  You can take the 4th grade year "off" and start testing in 5th.  So you'd test for 5th and 7th.  or test in 4th, 6th and 8th.  Most hser's in NY I have talked to test their own kids, and the school districts accept these results.  I'm not 100% sure about the NYS regs about this... I recall reading it must be done by a teacher or "other certified person"... can that mean the parent?  I'm not sure.  I gave my kids the PASS test recently (just for our own purposes).

High school is a bit more, and we're not there yet, so maybe someone else can answer.  I 'believe' they have to test every year, and maybe prove some credits??  Not sure.

hth!

oh, here's another thought.  I believe CT is really, really easy as far as regs go... isn't albany close to the CT border?


----------



## dis-happy

3princesses+aprince said:


> We sent our letter of intent in today. We are not waiting for next year! (My dd11 will have an incredibly horrible year if we stick it out. She has not been able to take recess because if there is anyone who is struggling a little, they stay in for recess to get extra help on it. Ok ,that is nice to a point and for certain things, but my dd11 struggles for a living (lol) so she's not going to get to take recess any day. How is she really sitting there learning when it feels more like a punishment to her, she lives for recess.)
> 
> So that's it, i've been getting stuff together and getting ready to go. We are going to start with Christopher Columbus next week and then go straight to the 13 colonies, which will bring us to the Pilgrims around Thanksgiving! Sounds like FUN to me. I've already learned quite a few things that I did not know from getting things together for this lesson.
> 
> I also have a friend at work that is a special ed teacher's asst for 4th and 5th graders. She is bringing me this phonics "assessment" to give to my dd11 (who struggles terribly with spelling and sounding out) and then she's going to take it back to her school and have it "graded" this will tell me where I need to start with her. She was surprised that they had nothing like this for her at school.




One way to do a successful unit study is to pick something that the child already has an interest in.  For example, I have (had, she's in college now) a horse loving daughter.

Unit Study: Horses

Science: study the anatomy of a horse

Literature: read stories about horses (lots of choices here, including the book "A Horse and His Boy" by CS Lewis)

Writing: write a fictional story about a horse; write a factual paper about horses (ie. different horse breeds)

Art: learn to draw a picture of a horse; make a horse in clay; find depicitons of horses in gallery art; go to an art gallery and see what pictures of horses you can find

PE: make a course in your backyard for your "horse" (ie. your child) to run and jump over at top speed

History: find something that ties into horses: ie. there's a book about Paul Revere's famous ride written from the viewpoint of his horse; another option might be the history of horseracing

Fun Activity to tie it all together: go ride a horse; or make plans to see the movie Secretariat; go interview a large animal vet

Math: note: you'd still want to continue doing a regular math program, but you can tie in horses as an extra. Ex: find out the population of horses in the United State.  Find the ratio of horses to people.  Find out how much a horse weighs.  Find the quantity of food a horse eats daily.  Compare that to the quantity of food a person eats.


This is just a little bit off the top of my head, but basically you take an idea and run with it in all the different areas of study.  Some people do month long unit studies then move on to something else.  There are some great resources out there (both in book form and on the interent) where you can pick and choose ideas that others have already come up with under a different topics.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Denine said:


> Congrats on pulling your DD out of school now.  So much for learning being fun in that toxic environment she has been in.  Good LUCK!!!
> 
> I would love unit studies, but I just don't have the time to pull all the stuff together.  For science, you could read an interesting book about weather and then write a report of some sort.  There you have science and LA.
> 
> We leave for WDW in 2 weeks!



Yes, they're all going to be very happy. I'm not just taking her out, i'm taking all 3 of my daughters out. They are in school for 1 more week!

This is a lot of work, but seeing how I wasn't prepared with all of the curriculum I need just yet I figured this was the way to go to start. I have some books from Abeka that I ordered. I'm all set with LA and math. I will incorporate writing into our little unit studies ,but not overkill. Oh, I also have Apologia, zoology, Land Animals that I bought last year when I thought we were going to start. So that's ready to go!

Woo Hoo for Walt Disney World, we are currently planning our next trip!






dis-happy said:


> One way to do a successful unit study is to pick something that the child already has an interest in.  For example, I have (had, she's in college now) a horse loving daughter.
> 
> Unit Study: Horses
> 
> Science: study the anatomy of a horse
> 
> Literature: read stories about horses (lots of choices here, including the book "A Horse and His Boy" by CS Lewis)
> 
> Writing: write a fictional story about a horse; write a factual paper about horses (ie. different horse breeds)
> 
> Art: learn to draw a picture of a horse; make a horse in clay; find depicitons of horses in gallery art; go to an art gallery and see what pictures of horses you can find
> 
> PE: make a course in your backyard for your "horse" (ie. your child) to run and jump over at top speed
> 
> History: find something that ties into horses: ie. there's a book about Paul Revere's famous ride written from the viewpoint of his horse; another option might be the history of horseracing
> 
> Fun Activity to tie it all together: go ride a horse; or make plans to see the movie Secretariat; go interview a large animal vet
> 
> Math: note: you'd still want to continue doing a regular math program, but you can tie in horses as an extra. Ex: find out the population of horses in the United State.  Find the ratio of horses to people.  Find out how much a horse weighs.  Find the quantity of food a horse eats daily.  Compare that to the quantity of food a person eats.
> 
> 
> This is just a little bit off the top of my head, but basically you take an idea and run with it in all the different areas of study.  Some people do month long unit studies then move on to something else.  There are some great resources out there (both in book form and on the interent) where you can pick and choose ideas that others have already come up with under a different topics.




Oh, wow, I didn't even think of getting into things that much with the different subjects, but that's great! My kids, luckily, are very into History, Geography and Science. My dd11 complains when history is boring at school because she is very into it they just don't go that much into detail. So doing a lot with Christopher Columbus, and the Pilgrims will be very fun for them. I already have maps printed out to color and mark the routes that were travelled with the Nina, Pinta and Santa Maria. I found a great craft to make the ships out of popsicle sticks and I have a little fun writing assignment for dd11. Hey, I guess I incorporated a few different subjects without even realizing it. 

This is going to be a lot of work ,but i'm having fun, so i'll just work on over here! I'm trying to get a lot done before we start in a week. Like I said i'm all set with math, science and LA through Abeka and Apologia. I'm also all set with spelling. I guess my main thing right now is getting stuff together for History/geography. I'm off to a good start!

I just need to order some phonics books from rainbow resource for my dd11 and dd9. dd6 has one through Abeka.


----------



## DisneyDizzy

bellebud said:


> I'm in NY.  the requirements aren't as bad as they at first sound.
> 
> #1 - You have to send a letter of intent for each school year.  Really easy.  "I will be homeschooling my child (name, dob) for the school year 20xx.  S/he is in X grade."  That's it.
> 
> #2 - Fill out/send in your IHIP.  This states what you'll be doing and what resources you'll be using.  My school district sends me a form to use for my IHIP, and I happen to like their form.  It's really simple.  They list each subject for me, and I put what resources I'll be using for that subject.  Districts seem to vary on what they like to see for this, but there are state regulations they all have to go by.
> 
> #3 - starting in grade 4, students must be tested every other year.  You can take the 4th grade year "off" and start testing in 5th.  So you'd test for 5th and 7th.  or test in 4th, 6th and 8th.  Most hser's in NY I have talked to test their own kids, and the school districts accept these results.  I'm not 100% sure about the NYS regs about this... I recall reading it must be done by a teacher or "other certified person"... can that mean the parent?  I'm not sure.  I gave my kids the PASS test recently (just for our own purposes).
> 
> High school is a bit more, and we're not there yet, so maybe someone else can answer.  I 'believe' they have to test every year, and maybe prove some credits??  Not sure.
> 
> hth!
> 
> oh, here's another thought.  I believe CT is really, really easy as far as regs go... isn't albany close to the CT border?



Thanks! It doesn't sound as bad once I broke it all down and thought it through. At first it was kind of ! I do believe Albany is close to the border. Honestly, I haven't looked at it too much. Trying not to get my hopes up that we'll get back East until it is more concrete. If I start researching places to live and the transfer falls though, it will be hard to face still being in Utah. 

I actually hadn't thought about a bordering state. Duh!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

I also wanted to say that I got in touch with the lady that runs the huge homeschool group we have here and she was very excited to hear from me. I did speak with her last year and even went on a field trip with them over the summer last year when I was considering homeschooling then. I don't know how many children are involved in total, but on our field trip last summer there were at least 35 kids. 

She asked if I wanted to come along with them on their october field trips. I said absolutely. So, my girls already have 2 amazing field trips planned and will get to meet everyone and start making some friends. There is a woman that lives in the same city as us who i've been talking to as well. My dd11 and her dd are the same age and her ds is the same age as my dd6. We are making plans to hang out as well. We met her last summer, they are all very nice. The kids got along very well.
I am also signing the girls up for dance classes in 2 weeks ( We will count that as PE every week. We'll be doing other activities as well with our group, but this will be consistent throughout the year.) 

Ok I think I got everything covered to start! Have a nice day!


----------



## robinsegg

Denine said:


> Congrats on pulling your DD out of school now.  So much for learning being fun in that toxic environment she has been in.  Good LUCK!!!
> 
> I would love unit studies, but I just don't have the time to pull all the stuff together.  For science, you could read an interesting book about weather and then write a report of some sort.  There you have science and LA.
> 
> We leave for WDW in 2 weeks!


What dis-happy said is absolutely right! However, if you feel a need, you *can* purchase curricula that is all unit studies (based upon a progression of history, on literature, on science, etc.)


----------



## Nicolepa

dis-happy said:


> This is just a little bit off the top of my head, but basically you take an idea and run with it in all the different areas of study.  Some people do month long unit studies then move on to something else.  There are some great resources out there (both in book form and on the interent) where you can pick and choose ideas that others have already come up with under a different topics.



Thank you!  I am going to have to research this a bit more.  I think my son would enjoy this, but it seems like so much work on my end.  I'm also having issues with the question "How do I know we're covering the right things?"  My biggest fear is creating gaps in his learning, which is why I went with K12 in the first place.


----------



## Nicolepa

3princesses+aprince said:


> We sent our letter of intent in today. We are not waiting for next year!



Yea!  I've so been hoping you wouldn't stick it out.  If she's this miserable and it's the first month of school I can't imagine it getting any better!


----------



## robinsegg

Nicolepa said:


> Thank you!  I am going to have to research this a bit more.  I think my son would enjoy this, but it seems like so much work on my end.  I'm also having issues with the question "How do I know we're covering the right things?"  My biggest fear is creating gaps in his learning, which is why I went with K12 in the first place.


Every education has gaps, even (maybe esp?) the ps. The main thing is that you teach him *how* to learn and find information, then he can fill in any gaps later on


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

3princesses+aprince said:


> We sent our letter of intent in today. We are not waiting for next year! (My dd11 will have an incredibly horrible year if we stick it out. She has not been able to take recess because if there is anyone who is struggling a little, they stay in for recess to get extra help on it. Ok ,that is nice to a point and for certain things, but my dd11 struggles for a living (lol) so she's not going to get to take recess any day. How is she really sitting there learning when it feels more like a punishment to her, she lives for recess.)
> 
> So that's it, i've been getting stuff together and getting ready to go. We are going to start with Christopher Columbus next week and then go straight to the 13 colonies, which will bring us to the Pilgrims around Thanksgiving! Sounds like FUN to me. I've already learned quite a few things that I did not know from getting things together for this lesson.
> 
> I also have a friend at work that is a special ed teacher's asst for 4th and 5th graders. She is bringing me this phonics "assessment" to give to my dd11 (who struggles terribly with spelling and sounding out) and then she's going to take it back to her school and have it "graded" this will tell me where I need to start with her. She was surprised that they had nothing like this for her at school.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Nicolepa said:


> Yea!  I've so been hoping you wouldn't stick it out.  If she's this miserable and it's the first month of school I can't imagine it getting any better!



Yeah, I don't think it would have either!


----------



## ilovepete

Just reported our attendance for the first quarter of our first year today.   I am liking it so far.  My husband is having his doubts already.


----------



## robinsegg

ilovepete said:


> Just reported our attendance for the first quarter of our first year today.   I am liking it so far.  My husband is having his doubts already.


If you like it, and hubby is having doubts, what's the disconnect? Why is hubby concerned if you're feeling good about it? Is there something he sees you don't, something positive you're not communicating to him, or is he just doubting because it's "not normal" for your family and feels different?


----------



## CobraBubbles

We are thinking of homeschooling our son. He is still too young, but I figure it is never too early to do research. I am not 100% yet that I'm going to, but I'm leaning toward it. There are a couple of nice Christian schools in the area so those are also choices. 

Is anyone else here from Texas? I wonder if it's hard to do here with the laws.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Hi Cobrabubbles, I just wanted to say that I love that Dr.Seuss qoute in your signature!

I'm not from Texas, but from what i've read, you would have it pretty easy there with homeschooling.


----------



## jessesgirl

Hello there I am new to this thread and new to homeschooling. My name is Kenderly I am a mother to 3 girls and we are TTC at least one more maybe two more . I have a 13year old that recently went to live with her birth father and his girl friend. I have a 4 year old and one that will be one in Oct. I am currently doing homeschool with my 4 year old for preK and and trying to include my 1 year old as well . I look forward to meeting new friends here.


----------



## Nicolepa

Has anyone used Learning Adventures?  It seems like exactly what I was picturing in my mind, almost too good to be true!


----------



## mommylovesdisney

I will introduce myself later, lol, but I was wondering if there were any homeschool moms from NJ here and where I could find current curriculum guides. I would like something alligned with the our state's.  
thanks!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

We just finished our first week back and it went really well.  Due to 2 moves over the past few months, last years school work took longer and we didn't finish till August so we waited a month and a half before beginning again.  

DD7 started out a little slow, but really got back into the groove and DD15 took off right away!  I think we are going to have a great year!


----------



## ilovepete

robinsegg said:


> If you like it, and hubby is having doubts, what's the disconnect? Why is hubby concerned if you're feeling good about it? Is there something he sees you don't, something positive you're not communicating to him, or is he just doubting because it's "not normal" for your family and feels different?



He has concerns that we won't be able to teach him everything he needs to know or that he will get "behind" or something.  He is mostly concerned that I am not concerned.


----------



## robinsegg

ilovepete said:


> He has concerns that we won't be able to teach him everything he needs to know or that he will get "behind" or something.  He is mostly concerned that I am not concerned.


My dh has the concern that our kids are "not behind". I always look at him like he's crazy and say "behind whom?"  Really, our kids are learning the best here because they have 1-on-1 attention that they wouldn't have in ps. Also, our ds7 would be labeled as special ed (they say he wouldn't because he's learning, but he's learning *because* I can teach him the way he learns) because he learns way different and gets frustrated *very* easily.

2 things that might help:
1. See about standardized testing in your area. We did this with our dd9 (at the time) in April and learned a lot about how well she's doing.
2. As dh exactly what he thinks is "everything he needs to know" and if he thinks the public schools are successful at that. Really talk to him about what he wants to make sure your son knows, so that you can make sure those things are well covered. If he knows you're making special efforts in the areas he's concerned about, it may ease his own concerns.

If he continues to act concerned *just* because you're not, ask him if he *wants* to come home every day to a distraught, frazzled wife who doesn't think she can handle the job. That will help him to see how he's reacting to the situation.


----------



## ilovepete

robinsegg said:


> My dh has the concern that our kids are "not behind". I always look at him like he's crazy and say "behind whom?"  Really, our kids are learning the best here because they have 1-on-1 attention that they wouldn't have in ps. Also, our ds7 would be labeled as special ed (they say he wouldn't because he's learning, but he's learning *because* I can teach him the way he learns) because he learns way different and gets frustrated *very* easily.
> 
> 2 things that might help:
> 1. See about standardized testing in your area. We did this with our dd9 (at the time) in April and learned a lot about how well she's doing.
> 2. As dh exactly what he thinks is "everything he needs to know" and if he thinks the public schools are successful at that. Really talk to him about what he wants to make sure your son knows, so that you can make sure those things are well covered. If he knows you're making special efforts in the areas he's concerned about, it may ease his own concerns.
> 
> If he continues to act concerned *just* because you're not, ask him if he *wants* to come home every day to a distraught, frazzled wife who doesn't think she can handle the job. That will help him to see how he's reacting to the situation.



Thank you for the tips.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

CobraBubbles said:


> Is anyone else here from Texas? I wonder if it's hard to do here with the laws.



If you haven't already, check out the HSLDA's list. They've got info on each state's requirements.




jessesgirl said:


> Hello there I am new to this thread and new to homeschooling. My name is Kenderly I am a mother to 3 girls and we are TTC at least one more maybe two more .



 Welcome, Kenderly!



mommylovesdisney said:


> I will introduce myself later, lol, but I was wondering if there were any homeschool moms from NJ here and where I could find current curriculum guides. I would like something alligned with the our state's.
> thanks!



I called my local school district and got a fantastic link to their curriculum guidelines. The bonus: They had tons and tons of printables, too. I'd start there. Good luck!



mommyof2princesses said:


> We just finished our first week back and it went really well.  Due to 2 moves over the past few months, last years school work took longer and we didn't finish till August so we waited a month and a half before beginning again.
> 
> DD7 started out a little slow, but really got back into the groove and DD15 took off right away!  I think we are going to have a great year!



 Sounds like you're off on the right start!



ilovepete said:


> He has concerns that we won't be able to teach him everything he needs to know or that he will get "behind" or something.  He is mostly concerned that I am not concerned.



The proof will be when your son excels. It's like having a private tutor working to meet your specific needs and talents. Your hubby will see the success. It's hard to mess up those early years, too!


----------



## Denine

We went to Williamsburg for home school days.  So, we got to see a ton of hs'd kids.  They were all smart, well behaved, nicely dressed kids.  They asked and answered questions, even the little ones.  They helped each other out in projects, even though they had never met.  Big ones helping little ones, etc..  It was wonderful to see!
I certainlly didn't see or notice any of the kids lacking in any part of their education.  DH and I even got into an interesting conversation with another HS parent at the hotel one evening.  We stayed at a Residence Inn and they have little recptions in the evening.  Would you know our respective children cleaned the place up when it was over?  I saw them throwing garbage away and pushing in chairs, etc...

There is more to hs'ing our children then the 3 R's!


----------



## cerberus

Hello everyone  :. I am a lurker and a rare poster, but was hoping some of you could offer me some help. 

I do not homeschool because of my job, DD does attends a catholic full day kindergarten. 
DD just turned 5 end of August, so she is the youngest in her class. She is doing well in school so far, but I just really want to help her "keep up". She has not learned to read yet and she gets upset becuse other kids in her class can read. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can help her? We read books together every night and knows her alphabet, we talk about the sounds letters make, and what simple words start with......but I do not know what else to do
She also has her own computer if anyone knows of any computer educational programs. 

:


----------



## CobraBubbles

3princesses+aprince said:


> Hi Cobrabubbles, I just wanted to say that I love that Dr.Seuss qoute in your signature!
> 
> I'm not from Texas, but from what i've read, you would have it pretty easy there with homeschooling.



Thanks, good to know 



polkadotsuitcase said:


> If you haven't already, check out the HSLDA's list. They've got info on each state's requirements.



Thank you for the link, I will check it out.


----------



## momo3hods

I highly recommend Explode the Code for your DD, cerberus.  I used it with my DD6 last year and she is reading as good as my DS8 now!  She also really enjoyed it


----------



## cerberus

momo3hods said:


> I highly recommend Explode the Code for your DD, cerberus.  I used it with my DD6 last year and she is reading as good as my DS8 now!  She also really enjoyed it



Thanks momo3hods, would you recommend doing it online or using the workbooks?


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Cerbersus, For reading games on the computer, my dd6 has been playing on starfall.com

We're going to be doing many other things too, but if your dd is in school all day, you don't want to burn her out, so maybe just some little games to give her a boost would be perfect. 

I have 3 dds. My dd11 didn't read well until the end of 2nd grade, my dd9 could read very well by the end of 1st. My dd6 is just starting to read. I know the schools expect so much of the kids and the ones that arent' ready to read think they're "behind" Your dd will read just fine when she's ready!


----------



## cerberus

3princesses+aprince said:


> Cerbersus, For reading games on the computer, my dd6 has been playing on starfall.com
> 
> We're going to be doing many other things too, but if your dd is in school all day, you don't want to burn her out, so maybe just some little games to give her a boost would be perfect.
> 
> I have 3 dds. My dd11 didn't read well until the end of 2nd grade, my dd9 could read very well by the end of 1st. My dd6 is just starting to read. I know the schools expect so much of the kids and the ones that arent' ready to read think they're "behind" Your dd will read just fine when she's ready!



Thanks, I had forgotten about starfall...I have seen it recommended n here before. Our main hard drive crashed awhile back and I lost all th educational bookmarks I had for DD. We are going on the computer right now to try it....she will love that


----------



## momo3hods

Starfall is great too!  I used the Explode the Code workbooks which my DD loved! It's just like the phonics books I used in school way back when


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I was checking for some resources on ebay when I came across this video about the seller of an item. 

Too cute!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM6uqj0_jQc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## disneymom3

I love Tim Hawkins.  He is so funny!
 Our year is going well so far.  DD is liking high school but the lack of family freedom is getting to me already.  I am trying not to have an attitude about some things..I think the play picked for fall is totally inappropriate, the way the Algebra teacher makes them do some problems makes no sense (and even if you get the right answer, it's wrong if you don't do it her way) and finally, I think teaching Spanish with Spain pronunciations instead of Mexico ones is stupid.  How many spanish speaking immigrants from Spain have you run into lately?

We might not make it past one year of public school.


----------



## disneymom3

Nicolepa said:


> Thank you!  I am going to have to research this a bit more.  I think my son would enjoy this, but it seems like so much work on my end.  I'm also having issues with the question "How do I know we're covering the right things?"  My biggest fear is creating gaps in his learning, which is why I went with K12 in the first place.



ONe thing I have come to realize in my years of homeschooling, is, the "right thing" according to whom?  Decide what you think your child should learn about or is drawn to learn about and go for it. Really, think of what you learned in elementary school.  Do you remember ANY of it other than basic math and how to read?  I think as homeschooling moms we often place way too much pressure on ourselves.  Your child is going to learn.  You care way  more about him than anyone else on this earth possibly could.  Of course you are going to make the choices you feel are best for him.

We had a mom at our co-op saying her child was "behind."  I said "Behind what? The public schools?  Who cares what they think in the long run.  You chose to homeschool your child because you didn't like public school. So why try to be like them?"  I think I stumped her.

Now I am certainly not saying just leave it all to chance, but what order you cover what stuff doesn't really matter.  Get a math curriculum, teach them to read and get some fun books with history and do science projects.  Make sure they get outside as much as possible.  Ta da...you're done.


----------



## graygables

disneymom3 said:


> the way the Algebra teacher makes them do some problems makes no sense (and even if you get the right answer, it's wrong if you don't do it her way)



Oh, my gosh!  25yo DD and I were just talking about this very thing.  Her first year back in PS was the 8th grade, the only way to get on the advanced math track in our district, and hubby would try to help explain math problems to her.  They butted heads every day because he wasn't doing it the way the TEACHER did it.  I finally had a conference and found that the teacher was the same way...her way or a zero!  I was  and hubby had to quit trying to help. It was a horrible year.


----------



## cerberus

momo3hods said:


> Starfall is great too!  I used the Explode the Code workbooks which my DD loved! It's just like the phonics books I used in school way back when



Thanks I will order the workbooks then


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

graygables said:


> Oh, my gosh!  25yo DD and I were just talking about this very thing.  Her first year back in PS was the 8th grade, the only way to get on the advanced math track in our district, and hubby would try to help explain math problems to her.  They butted heads every day because he wasn't doing it the way the TEACHER did it.  I finally had a conference and found that the teacher was the same way...her way or a zero!  I was  and hubby had to quit trying to help. It was a horrible year.



This is what I am so excited to get away from. My dd struggles as it is, so when we can find a way to make her understand something it is great. BUT... then she goes to school the next day and has to sit there and do her math worksheet all over again during recess because it wasn't the "right" way to do it


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

So do you guys feel you have a problem......buying things...... Every store I walk into now there is something I see that I could use for teaching. My Mom just called me a little while ago and was at the store. She bought a white board that has a monthly calendar on it and another white board that has the weekly calendar.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

3princesses+aprince said:


> So do you guys feel you have a problem......buying things...... Every store I walk into now there is something I see that I could use for teaching. My Mom just called me a little while ago and was at the store. She bought a white board that has a monthly calendar on it and another white board that has the weekly calendar.



Oh...if I could have back the money on all the items that I thought were so wonderful but then never used ... we could probably book another Disney trip


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Oh, I'm sure. I'm trying to not buy things that could just collect dust in a month. We'll see how that goes  Right now on my shopping list is another whiteboard  But a plain one. Alphabet letters, a clock to play with with, and just a few other little things. I want a globe for Christmas


----------



## robinsegg

disneymom3 said:


> the way the Algebra teacher makes them do some problems makes no sense (and even if you get the right answer, it's wrong if you don't do it her way)


 My friend used to teach math at high school/college level and was *amazed* that there were teachers in Jr high and high school who didn't understand math well enough to accept work done more than one way, let alone *teach* it more than one way! Oh, she told me she really hated that "teachers" in specified fields like that *really* needed to know their subjects better. She had at least 3 ways to teach any concept and accepted it as long as the student did the work and got it right.



disneymom3 said:


> I think teaching Spanish with Spain pronunciations instead of Mexico ones is stupid.  How many spanish speaking immigrants from Spain have you run into lately?


Well, it's been awhile since I've heard the public schools (and much less the government) accused of common sense.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Oh...if I could have back the money on all the items that I thought were so wonderful but then never used ... we could probably book another Disney trip



 Here, too. But I think I've definitely gotten better each year. We get the basics and resist any shiny stuff unless I think it's absolutely going to be used!

Someone mentioned white boards -- that's another story. We've gone through about three plain ones since my oldest started K (he's in 7th now). That's a purchase we where definitely got our money's worth.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

polkadotsuitcase, I just checked out your website! It looks great!


----------



## MomofSixinSC

disneymom3 said:


> ONe thing I have come to realize in my years of homeschooling, is, the "right thing" according to whom?  Decide what you think your child should learn about or is drawn to learn about and go for it. Really, think of what you learned in elementary school.  Do you remember ANY of it other than basic math and how to read?  I think as homeschooling moms we often place way too much pressure on ourselves.  Your child is going to learn.  You care way  more about him than anyone else on this earth possibly could.  Of course you are going to make the choices you feel are best for him.
> 
> We had a mom at our co-op saying her child was "behind."  I said "Behind what? The public schools?  Who cares what they think in the long run.  You chose to homeschool your child because you didn't like public school. So why try to be like them?"  I think I stumped her.
> 
> Now I am certainly not saying just leave it all to chance, but what order you cover what stuff doesn't really matter.  Get a math curriculum, teach them to read and get some fun books with history and do science projects.  Make sure they get outside as much as possible.  Ta da...you're done.


I feel my most important goals as a homeschooler are to instill in my children a love for God and His Word, the ability to read well and express themselves well, a good solid foundation in math, and the ability to research things they wish to learn about.  i do teach history, science, etc., but if there are "gaps", they will have the tools to fill them themselves.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

So i've been googling and printing away all week. We're starting out with learning all about Christopher Columbus, from there we are going into the 13 colonies and then from there the pilgrims of course for Thanksgiving. I am amazed at how many lesson plans and unit studies there are on the web. When I searched for Christopher Columbus I found SO much. I have maps of his routes, the story of his 4 voyages. ( I know I never knew he went out 4 times and where he even landed) coloring pages, printable games, pictures and some details about his 3 ships and who were on them, and even an online book. I wanted to print it out but decided i'll just read it to them from the computer, it's pretty long but geared toward kids, so they will not get confused or lost. Ok, i'm sure some if it will be over my 6 yr old's head, but it's all stuff we'll come across again when she's older. 

I figured with the Holidays coming up it would be exciting to learn about all of this stuff. I think it will really hold their interest. They are all into History anyway. I even have "The History of Halloween" planned for the week before halloween before we get into the 13 colonies.

Now besides the "History of Christmas" what has anyone done for any type of lesson plan or unit study? I haven't even started looking online for that yet, just wondering what you guys have done. I would like to do a few different things in the week or maybe even 2 leading up to Christmas. I'm sure there is a ton of stuff that can be found for Christmas  I'll start looking more in a few weeks as well.
Thanks!


----------



## MiniGirl

3princesses+aprince said:


> So i've been googling and printing away all week. We're starting out with learning all about Christopher Columbus, from there we are going into the 13 colonies and then from there the pilgrims of course for Thanksgiving. I am amazed at how many lesson plans and unit studies there are on the web. When I searched for Christopher Columbus I found SO much. I have maps of his routes, the story of his 4 voyages. ( I know I never knew he went out 4 times and where he even landed) coloring pages, printable games, pictures and some details about his 3 ships and who were on them, and even an online book. I wanted to print it out but decided i'll just read it to them from the computer, it's pretty long but geared toward kids, so they will not get confused or lost. Ok, i'm sure some if it will be over my 6 yr old's head, but it's all stuff we'll come across again when she's older.
> 
> I figured with the Holidays coming up it would be exciting to learn about all of this stuff. I think it will really hold their interest. They are all into History anyway. I even have "The History of Halloween" planned for the week before halloween before we get into the 13 colonies.
> 
> Now besides the "History of Christmas" what has anyone done for any type of lesson plan or unit study? I haven't even started looking online for that yet, just wondering what you guys have done. I would like to do a few different things in the week or maybe even 2 leading up to Christmas. I'm sure there is a ton of stuff that can be found for Christmas  I'll start looking more in a few weeks as well.
> Thanks!



It sounds like you're off to a good start. We also made 3 boats out of tin foil and floated them in our pool (or bathtub) when studying Christopher Columbus.

For Christmas, you could do a Christmas Around the World type of study. Learn where different countries are located on a map. Learn a few words in that language, and cook some traditional meals. It isnt really history, but my kids love anything we do with maps.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

3princesses+aprince said:


> polkadotsuitcase, I just checked out your website! It looks great!



Aw, thank you! I just re-launched the free newsletter -- if anyone ever wanted to know how to make Stuffed Mickey Heads, now's your big chance!  (They're also just on the blog.) And hey, they're magical like Disney, so they're zero calories...


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

MiniGirl said:


> It sounds like you're off to a good start. We also made 3 boats out of tin foil and floated them in our pool (or bathtub) when studying Christopher Columbus.
> 
> For Christmas, you could do a Christmas Around the World type of study. Learn where different countries are located on a map. Learn a few words in that language, and cook some traditional meals. It isnt really history, but my kids love anything we do with maps.



Oh the boats sound really cute. I think we'll do them!  I actually googled some Christmas studies right after I posted and do think we will look at other countries. We'll look at their Christmas traditions. I read that in certain countries it is not Santa Claus that brings gifts, it is the 3 Kings or Baby Jesus. I had no idea. He is called Father Christmas, Grandfather Frost, uncle Santa and Black Peter. Pretty neat! And locating them on the map while we're learning about them is a must! Thanks, my kids love maps too


----------



## robinsegg

MiniGirl said:


> It sounds like you're off to a good start. We also made 3 boats out of tin foil and floated them in our pool (or bathtub) when studying Christopher Columbus.
> 
> For Christmas, you could do a Christmas Around the World type of study. Learn where different countries are located on a map. Learn a few words in that language, and cook some traditional meals. It isnt really history, but my kids love anything we do with maps.


There's a whole series of books (I got several from my library) that can be found at http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Switzerland-Around-World/dp/0716608952/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1286318290&sr=1-3


----------



## graygables

3princesses+aprince said:


> So i've been googling and printing away all week. We're starting out with learning all about Christopher Columbus, from there we are going into the 13 colonies and then from there the pilgrims of course for Thanksgiving. I am amazed at how many lesson plans and unit studies there are on the web. When I searched for Christopher Columbus I found SO much. I have maps of his routes, the story of his 4 voyages. ( I know I never knew he went out 4 times and where he even landed) coloring pages, printable games, pictures and some details about his 3 ships and who were on them, and even an online book. I wanted to print it out but decided i'll just read it to them from the computer, it's pretty long but geared toward kids, so they will not get confused or lost. Ok, i'm sure some if it will be over my 6 yr old's head, but it's all stuff we'll come across again when she's older.
> 
> I figured with the Holidays coming up it would be exciting to learn about all of this stuff. I think it will really hold their interest. They are all into History anyway. I even have "The History of Halloween" planned for the week before halloween before we get into the 13 colonies.
> 
> Now besides the "History of Christmas" what has anyone done for any type of lesson plan or unit study? I haven't even started looking online for that yet, just wondering what you guys have done. I would like to do a few different things in the week or maybe even 2 leading up to Christmas. I'm sure there is a ton of stuff that can be found for Christmas  I'll start looking more in a few weeks as well.
> Thanks!



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these products: http://www.handsofachild.com/shop/  They make it SO easy, it's all very hands on, DDs enjoy putting them together and they are adaptable for different ages.  It also gives us a nice record of what they've been learning and can serve as a jumping off point for even more research.  Have I mentioned I LOVE them???


----------



## dis-happy

3princesses+aprince said:


> Oh the boats sound really cute. I think we'll do them!  I actually googled some Christmas studies right after I posted and do think we will look at other countries. We'll look at their Christmas traditions. I read that in certain countries it is not Santa Claus that brings gifts, it is the 3 Kings or Baby Jesus. I had no idea. He is called Father Christmas, Grandfather Frost, uncle Santa and Black Peter. Pretty neat! And locating them on the map while we're learning about them is a must! Thanks, my kids love maps too




Our French teacher was born and raised in Holland and she always incorporated the traditions of both countries into Christmas for us.  We loved it!!!  You can make a Bouche Noelle (pan cake that is rolled with a creme frosting and decorated to look like a log; inside two trinkets are placed and the finders are the king and the queen).  She also did the candy in the wooden shoes from Father Christmas.  Really fun!


----------



## graygables

dis-happy said:


> Our French teacher was born and raised in Holland and she always incorporated the traditions of both countries into Christmas for us.  We loved it!!!  You can make a Bouche Noelle (pan cake that is rolled with a creme frosting and decorated to look like a log; inside two trinkets are placed and the finders are the king and the queen).  She also did the candy in the wooden shoes from Father Christmas.  Really fun!



I was brought up in Germany and we had St. Nicholas on 12/6 fill our shoes with gifts and goodies, then the Christkind brought gifts on Christmas Eve.  Christmas Day was for sleeping in.   My kids still get the benefit of the "German Santa" on the 6th and the "American Santa" on Christmas morning.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

graygables said:


> I was brought up in Germany and we had St. Nicholas on 12/6 fill our shoes with gifts and goodies, then the Christkind brought gifts on Christmas Eve.  Christmas Day was for sleeping in.   My kids still get the benefit of the "German Santa" on the 6th and the "American Santa" on Christmas morning.



Sounds like our holidays, too! We always celebrated St. Nick's when I was a kid, and I've always done it with my kiddos, too. 

I think studying Christmas around the world is a fantastic idea!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Thanks for the Christmas replies. That will definitely be fun for all of us. I didn't realize there were so many different versions of Santa Claus and different beliefs. Since there are many, I don't want to confuse the kids with too much, I think i'll pick a few different countries. This way we can get into everything they do for Christmas like their tradition, what date it's celebrated on, what they bake (YUM) and how and when they decorate! St. Nicholas from Germany on 12/6 filling the shoes is very interesting! The Bouche Noelle from Holland sounds fun too! I enjoyed hearing your traditions. I can't wait to start this up now even though it's only October 6th.   Oh, soon enough it will be Christmas 

I'll check out the links that were suggested too! Thank you!


----------



## wasnotafan

We aren't homeschooling this year since we found a good, affordable school, but DS reading program is lacking.  He is in 3rd grade and reads at a 6th grade level.  I'm looking for an inexpensive source for books for him.  He loves Geronimo Stilton, Boxcar Children, etc.  but also just finished Silas Marner and is reading Billy Budd so he likes just about everything.  We've hit the library sales and I watch EBay, but what am I missing?


----------



## NHWX

wasnotafan said:


> We aren't homeschooling this year since we found a good, affordable school, but DS reading program is lacking.  He is in 3rd grade and reads at a 6th grade level.  I'm looking for an inexpensive source for books for him.  He loves Geronimo Stilton, Boxcar Children, etc.  but also just finished Silas Marner and is reading Billy Budd so he likes just about everything.  We've hit the library sales and I watch EBay, but what am I missing?



Library book sales? They sell books for a quarter around here. Does he have friends at school with similar reading tastes? If so, they (or parents could) arrange a book swap. Do you have any used bookstores in your area? We have an independent bookstore that has a used section plus about 45 minutes away there are several stand-alone used bookstores. 

Your library can also probably order anything through interlibrary loan though there are drawbacks. In our town, if it's new, it might be a long wait. And due to the fact that they're being shipped around the state, there's usually not too long a borrowing period.

Scholastic catalogs usually have at least one book for 99 cents in each issue, or at least they did when my two were that age. Does your son's school participate in the Scholastic program? If so, be sure and ask your son's teacher to get the fliers for the next couple of grades ahead.

I'm sure other people will have lots of good ideas.

NHWX


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

For those with younger ones looking for science activities. kids.woot.com has five cool looking lab kits for beginners for 29.99 plus 5.00 shipping. So $7 each total, not bad


----------



## Cinderkella

Hi everyone. I'm considering homeschooling my children and need some basic info to help me make the decision. I was wondering if there is anyone willing to exchange some emails with me to help me learn more about it from their personal experiences. I am interested in curriculum that does not have a religious basis. Is there anyone willing to share your experiences? My oldest son just turned 5 and would be starting kindergarten next year, my other son is almost 4 and my daughter is 2. Now is the time to figure this out! 
Thanks!


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Hi Cinderkella, we are just starting with homeschooling, so I don't have as much advice as I'm sure others will have, but I know the first step will be the HSLDA website to find out your states laws. From that website you can also find a list of any homeschool groups in your area. That is where I found mine. We do Co ops, field trips, monthly meetings, weekly park days etc together. 

I think you are thinking about this at a great time. I am taking my kids out of public school, I think it would be a much easier decision to start from the beginning. I thought about this for years, it's such a tough decision.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

So I think i'm actually going to start our Abeka math books in January, right after Christmas. 2 of my kids are so behind in math that I think I need to spend some time catching them up. For my dd11, we are going to work on memorizing the multiplication tables and then division/fractions. When it comes to division and fractions, she barely scrapes by. 

My dd9 (who is developmentally delayed) can barely add and subtract. So, I know we have to start there with her. She is in 3rd grade, I may even start with Abeka grade 2 for math. I was looking at their sample pages and grade 3 is too advanced for her just yet. 

Anyway, has anyone ever started in January? I just don't want to be all out of whack. If I start the math then, we will have to go through the summer, or else it will be forgotten. ( I kind of wanted to school (lightly) through the summer anyway, so that would be fine) Also, at the end of the "school year" in June when I have to report, she'll only be halfway through with math, even though she's had a full year of it, they'd have half the school year doing one grade and january would start the next grade? Does this matter? Maybe I could start math in january, school through the summer, and then be caught up by next september, so that wouldn't happen? 

Ahhhhh! Am I making this an issue that shouldn't be?


----------



## Nicolepa

3princesses+aprince said:


> Anyway, has anyone ever started in January? I just don't want to be all out of whack. If I start the math then, we will have to go through the summer, or else it will be forgotten. ( I kind of wanted to school (lightly) through the summer anyway, so that would be fine) Also, at the end of the "school year" in June when I have to report, she'll only be halfway through with math, even though she's had a full year of it, they'd have half the school year doing one grade and january would start the next grade? Does this matter? Maybe I could start math in january, school through the summer, and then be caught up by next september, so that wouldn't happen?
> 
> Ahhhhh! Am I making this an issue that shouldn't be?




It really doesn't matter when you start or where they are.  If you have to report to someone you will just need to show they are making sufficient progress.  So if you start in January then you should be about 1/2 done by June and finished by the following January.

That is actually where we are right now.  Our school year this year will end at the end of January/ early Feb.  and we will be done w/1st semester by June.  I have a friend who has always started her new year in January, except Math she starts in September.  Another friend just finishes when she finishes.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

That's what I figured and seeing how my kids struggle in math, I think we'd want to keep up with that through the summer anyway!

So, I was on the teaching textbooks website earlier today and oh WOW, it looks amazing. I'm going to stick with the Abeka Math for all 3 this year, but for next year for 6th grade with my oldest, i'm going with that. I viewed a sample lesson and it makes everything so clear.  The price almost scared me away, but i'm glad I watched the lesson. You cannot put a price on that one! Then when the other 2 get to 6th, I can use the same book, just buy new workbooks. (Or just do them without the workbooks, they say you can do that too, you'd just have to write the problems out) Math is not my strongest area, so that is amazing. It's like having a tutor . So, TT it will be for them all after that! 

Question: Next week will be our first week homeschooling. (Today was their last day at their PS. I cannot believe after all of these years of saying that i'm going to do this, i'm finally doing it )  I know i've heard many times to give the kids a break before starting up. Now I know my kids are looking forward to learning with me. They love to learn. Would I be making a mistake by starting right up on Tuesday? I could start with just our Christopher Columbus History lesson, some language arts and some reading. (We could wait a week to start Math, Science, spelling and writing) I think if we didn't do much but hang out all week, they'd wonder if they were ever going to learn anything at all with me. My dd9 (special needs) will most likely be very confused if we do not do any type of schooling because that's what she's expecting 

And the following week we have our first field trip with our homeschool group! It's going to be an awesome one.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

3princesses+aprince said:


> Question: Next week will be our first week homeschooling. (Today was their last day at their PS. I cannot believe after all of these years of saying that i'm going to do this, i'm finally doing it )  I know i've heard many times to give the kids a break before starting up. Now I know my kids are looking forward to learning with me. They love to learn. Would I be making a mistake by starting right up on Tuesday? I could start with just our Christopher Columbus History lesson, some language arts and some reading. (We could wait a week to start Math, Science, spelling and writing) I think if we didn't do much but hang out all week, they'd wonder if they were ever going to learn anything at all with me. My dd9 (special needs) will most likely be very confused if we do not do any type of schooling because that's what she's expecting
> 
> And the following week we have our first field trip with our homeschool group! It's going to be an awesome one.



I'd go with the general consensus -- why force a break if everyone's raring to go?  Jump on that energy now! If, after a few weeks, the "honeymoon" wears off a bit and you feel like everyone needs some down time, you can work it in then. That's the beauty of homeschooling -- it's flexible to meet your family's needs.

Have a fun trip!


----------



## Nicolepa

3princesses+aprince said:


> Question: Next week will be our first week homeschooling. (Today was their last day at their PS. I cannot believe after all of these years of saying that i'm going to do this, i'm finally doing it )  I know i've heard many times to give the kids a break before starting up. Now I know my kids are looking forward to learning with me. They love to learn. Would I be making a mistake by starting right up on Tuesday? I could start with just our Christopher Columbus History lesson, some language arts and some reading. (We could wait a week to start Math, Science, spelling and writing) I think if we didn't do much but hang out all week, they'd wonder if they were ever going to learn anything at all with me. My dd9 (special needs) will most likely be very confused if we do not do any type of schooling because that's what she's expecting
> 
> And the following week we have our first field trip with our homeschool group! It's going to be an awesome one.




Here's what I'd do.  I'd either go out for breakfast, or make something fun that they normally can't do on a school day because of time.  Then I'd do light school and slowly work up to a full schedule.  Just be aware that, even though they are excited you may not get much done.  It's an adjustment.  They say it takes a week per year of PS to get into the homeschool groove or mindset and it was exactly that long for my son (including preschool time).


----------



## Cinderkella

3princesses+aprince said:


> Hi Cinderkella, we are just starting with homeschooling, so I don't have as much advice as I'm sure others will have, but I know the first step will be the HSLDA website to find out your states laws. From that website you can also find a list of any homeschool groups in your area. That is where I found mine. We do Co ops, field trips, monthly meetings, weekly park days etc together.
> 
> I think you are thinking about this at a great time. I am taking my kids out of public school, I think it would be a much easier decision to start from the beginning. I thought about this for years, it's such a tough decision.



Thank you for the response 3princesses+aprince. I'm going to check out the website you mentioned and start looking into this a lot more. 

Just curious - how many hours a day do you plan on devoting to homeschooling? How do you teach 4 different children who are at 4 different grade levels? I have three children, so I'm just really curious about how to work out a schedule. Thanks!


----------



## Nicolepa

Cinderkella said:


> Thank you for the response 3princesses+aprince. I'm going to check out the website you mentioned and start looking into this a lot more.
> 
> Just curious - how many hours a day do you plan on devoting to homeschooling? How do you teach 4 different children who are at 4 different grade levels? I have three children, so I'm just really curious about how to work out a schedule. Thanks!




The big thing is to combine students when possible.  Usually for Science & History.  The lesson is the same for them all but the expectations are different for each child.  If you children are close enough you might even be able to combine a couple of them w/Math or LA if one is behind or ahead.  The big thing to remember is that w/hsing you are not tied to a grade level, you teach where your children are at, not where they are "supposed" to be.  

The public school is all about making everyone average, those that are behind get the most help, those that are ahead are literally ignored until they become "average".  And the average kids just plod along.   I have 3 children, one is still in school because she is highly gifted and in a special program (but was ignored until she go into the program), one at home who was constantly told how behind he was when he was in school and a 2 yo.


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

polkadotsuitcase said:


> I'd go with the general consensus -- why force a break if everyone's raring to go?  Jump on that energy now! If, after a few weeks, the "honeymoon" wears off a bit and you feel like everyone needs some down time, you can work it in then. That's the beauty of homeschooling -- it's flexible to meet your family's needs.
> 
> Have a fun trip!



Thanks! I figured why wait too? But, i'm new at this, so maybe there was something that I wasn't thinking about!



Nicolepa said:


> Here's what I'd do.  I'd either go out for breakfast, or make something fun that they normally can't do on a school day because of time.  Then I'd do light school and slowly work up to a full schedule.  Just be aware that, even though they are excited you may not get much done.  It's an adjustment.  They say it takes a week per year of PS to get into the homeschool groove or mindset and it was exactly that long for my son (including preschool time).



I do think i'll just start out with math, LA, History (cause that's what they love) and some reading for the first week then to see how it goes. We actually have something planned for Monday night that we wouldn't be doing if they were going to school the next morning because we'll be out late. We are going to a farm. They have a Jac-o-lantern illumination and night time hayrides through their apple orchard (spooky )

Thanks! And my dd11 has been in PS for 6 years, so I sure hope it doesn't take her 6 weeks 



Cinderkella said:


> Thank you for the response 3princesses+aprince. I'm going to check out the website you mentioned and start looking into this a lot more.
> 
> Just curious - how many hours a day do you plan on devoting to homeschooling? How do you teach 4 different children who are at 4 different grade levels? I have three children, so I'm just really curious about how to work out a schedule. Thanks!




Well, this will be my first week coming up, so i'll definitely be posting about how it's going and how much time things are taking us. The 14 yr old in my signature is my step son, he does not live with us, I just have my 3 girls. As for teaching different ages, that's what I was most concerned about when I started thinking about this last year. But I also, am combining History and Science. For Science I recommend looking at Apologia. They have different topics, we're starting out with the Land Animals one and doing the Swimming creatures next year. I've looked through the chapters and the activities and all of my girls can do it. I will have my older dd doing a little bit more work with the History and Science and my other 2 doing things to their ability. The Science "animals" one has you tracking animals on a map, and keeping a "Journal" where the kids can draw each animals footprint. It looks like a lot of fun. There's a lot of info on each animal. I expect my younger 2 to just get the point and my older dd to remember facts. 

As for Math and Language Arts where they clearly cannot be taught together, I don't know if i'm going to have them doing math at the same time and I'll just help them along the way or have them doing it at separate times so I don't have each one of them asking for help at the same time. I am using an online spelling program. Spelling city.com. You do have to input your own words, but once you do that your kids can play games with their spelling words. Hangman, writing sentences, unscrambling. Then they can even take tests. There are many more games as well, can't think of them all right now. I figure spelling games will be great for the one that I am not working with at that moment. It will keep them busy and they'll be learning their spelling words.


----------



## robinsegg

Has anyone taken their kids (ours will be 11, 8 & 2) on an "educational vacation" to Washington, DC?  We're hoping to do this late September/early October next year (won't go early-mid Sept. because it's the 10th anniversary of 9/11). Any tips?
Thanks!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

3princesses+aprince said:


> So, I was on the teaching textbooks website earlier today and oh WOW, it looks amazing. I'm going to stick with the Abeka Math for all 3 this year, but for next year for 6th grade with my oldest, i'm going with that. I viewed a sample lesson and it makes everything so clear.  The price almost scared me away, but i'm glad I watched the lesson. You cannot put a price on that one! Then when the other 2 get to 6th, I can use the same book, just buy new workbooks. (Or just do them without the workbooks, they say you can do that too, you'd just have to write the problems out) Math is not my strongest area, so that is amazing. It's like having a tutor . So, TT it will be for them all after that!



We love Teaching Textbooks. Remember when you see the price that not only can you use with your other children but you can resell. It tells you on their website that it can be resold many times. Just call them and have them reset the install code. I have called. I just as if they could reset, they ask for the serial number and TA DA...all done. So even if you get the lower grades that you can not reuse, you can resell. It is worth the money even if you could not resell. As far as the textbooks go. My DD likes to use hers a a reference manual. She prefers to do her writing on loose paper. My DS has never touched his textbook. So I think one textbook is all you will probably need for most levels.




robinsegg said:


> Has anyone taken their kids (ours will be 11, 8 & 2) on an "educational vacation" to Washington, DC?  We're hoping to do this late September/early October next year (won't go early-mid Sept. because it's the 10th anniversary of 9/11). Any tips?
> Thanks!



We live about 45 minutes from the DC Metro. We use the Metro to go to DC about once a month or so for a fieldtrip. 

How long are you going to be in the area? 

There can be a lot of walking if you are trying to do to much in a day. Use the metro or bus to help reduce walking when you can. 

If you want to do the Washington Monument, I would reserve your tickets online. They are free if you just go there but they are first come, first serve. So you may get to the visitor center at 10:00 and have a time of 3:00 or they maybe out of tickets. If you reserve online you pay a small fee (I think it was $1.50 per person) but it is worth it to be able to preplan your day.You can also schedule a capital tour online. If you want the links to tours pm me and I will look that up for you.

If your children like doing Junior Ranger badges at the National Parks, there are several you can earn in the area.

Where you wanting to stick with The Mall area of D.C. or explore a larger area? You could spend days and days just exploring the Smithsonian, Monuments, Capital, etc in that area but there are also many other wonderful places a short drive away.

If you want to explore other areas, there are  some great National Parks around for a different type of walking.  We love Great Falls for hiking and rock climbing. Lots of history there as well.

We love living so close to so much history. Many places where you can live it. There is a one room schoolhouse not far from DC where the children participate in a typical school day from 10-2. They pick a child's name with a short description/bio. They become that child from the time period for the day. You can dress from the time period as well. (My  children were thankful we do not use those hard bench seat desk.)

Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

I am actually thinking of a Washington DC trip in the spring as well. My kids are 11, 9 and will be 7 by then. I can't wait! I've never been before so I don't have advice though. 

And thanks for the teaching textbooks advice, that's cool! They do look wonderful.


----------



## lyncecelia

Hi guys!

I'm genuinely curious on how you guys do homeschooling?  Not on a "why you do it", but more of "how do you keep up" perspective?  I'm considering it for the future and I'm just wondering what exactly I would need to be capable of doing.  A degree in education?  A degree in anything?  Any recommendations?

My worry is that because of something (medically) that happened a few years ago, I wouldn't be a good teacher.  I lost a lot of my reading and math skills.  And while I was able to work the reading up, I'm still working on math.  It makes me feel like I wouldn't be a good fit for this in the future?  Do you grow with your kids?  Study the material beforehand?  What about when they get in the higher subjects in HS and you can't keep it?

Hopefully someone can enlighten me.  I just want to say that I admire you all very much for doing this with your kids . I wanted my mom to do it with me so much growing up.


----------



## graygables

lyncecelia said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm genuinely curious on how you guys do homeschooling?  Not on a "why you do it", but more of "how do you keep up" perspective?  I'm considering it for the future and I'm just wondering what exactly I would need to be capable of doing.  A degree in education?  A degree in anything?  Any recommendations?
> 
> My worry is that because of something (medically) that happened a few years ago, I wouldn't be a good teacher.  I lost a lot of my reading and math skills.  And while I was able to work the reading up, I'm still working on math.  It makes me feel like I wouldn't be a good fit for this in the future?  Do you grow with your kids?  Study the material beforehand?  What about when they get in the higher subjects in HS and you can't keep it?
> 
> Hopefully someone can enlighten me.  I just want to say that I admire you all very much for doing this with your kids . I wanted my mom to do it with me so much growing up.



I think everyone who homeschools has weaknesses in some areas (me = math), so what we do is find ways to fill in those gaps in the knowledge.  I took one DD completely through high school, my 3rd DD is now in 9th grade and my youngest is in 7th.  As they get older, they become more and more independent and able to find the information they need.  We use Teaching Textbooks for math, which is great because I am pretty much out of the picture except for grading their workbooks.  If DD isn't getting something, she can ask me, and if I don't know, we have the whole WWW to search for help.  If it came down to it, I could hire a tutor, if necessary, but that hasn't been needed yet.

As far as a degree goes, I have a B.A. in English, so that really does give me an advantage when it comes to language arts, but certainly not necessary.  My degree is also in education, which is, essentially nonsense, IMO, and was never any use to me in a public school or a home school.

Children are natural learners, so the important part is finding ways to encourage them to love learning and they will make it part of their lives forever.  I'm always Googling something I want to know more about and my DDs are the same way.  We love the conversations that start out with, "Did you know...?"


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

lyncecelia said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm genuinely curious on how you guys do homeschooling?  Not on a "why you do it", but more of "how do you keep up" perspective?  I'm considering it for the future and I'm just wondering what exactly I would need to be capable of doing.  A degree in education?  A degree in anything?  Any recommendations?
> 
> My worry is that because of something (medically) that happened a few years ago, I wouldn't be a good teacher.  I lost a lot of my reading and math skills.  And while I was able to work the reading up, I'm still working on math.  It makes me feel like I wouldn't be a good fit for this in the future?  Do you grow with your kids?  Study the material beforehand?  What about when they get in the higher subjects in HS and you can't keep it?
> 
> Hopefully someone can enlighten me.  I just want to say that I admire you all very much for doing this with your kids . I wanted my mom to do it with me so much growing up.



There are so many options and resources that you can go from one end of the spectrum where you create all your lessons and units to the other end where your child logs on and completes all there lessons online. We go for a nice blend. Some things I get to plan, organize, create and teach; Some curriculum we purchase and follow (some you can read lessons word for word); Some are computer based that they do on their own; and Some they actually take classes. How you organize all that varies from family to family.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

robinsegg said:


> Has anyone taken their kids (ours will be 11, 8 & 2) on an "educational vacation" to Washington, DC?  We're hoping to do this late September/early October next year (won't go early-mid Sept. because it's the 10th anniversary of 9/11). Any tips?
> Thanks!





3princesses+aprince said:


> I am actually thinking of a Washington DC trip in the spring as well. My kids are 11, 9 and will be 7 by then. I can't wait! I've never been before so I don't have advice though.
> 
> And thanks for the teaching textbooks advice, that's cool! They do look wonderful.



My DD just turned 12 and DS is 8. Let me know if we can help you out with any more questions. We love living in this area (even though I often talk of moving closer to Disney


----------



## Nicolepa

lyncecelia said:


> My worry is that because of something (medically) that happened a few years ago, I wouldn't be a good teacher.  I lost a lot of my reading and math skills.  And while I was able to work the reading up, I'm still working on math.  It makes me feel like I wouldn't be a good fit for this in the future?  Do you grow with your kids?  Study the material beforehand?  What about when they get in the higher subjects in HS and you can't keep it?



I absolutly grow with my kids!  My son is only in 3rd grade, but already my spelling has improved & I know so much about early history thru the 1600's it's crazy!

Like a previous poster said there are programs out there that will teach the kids on the computer, or give you a script. 

What is required depends on your state.  In my state I either have to have so many college credits, or take a couple of classes thru the state to become eligible.


----------



## Cinderkella

Is there anyone on here homeschooling in Pennsylvania?


----------



## mommylovesdisney

I am a little concerned because I am having a hard time finding any homeschooling groups in my area (central nj)! I would reallly like to meet some folks nearby before we start...


----------



## 3princesses+aprince

Well, we officially start our school work tomorrow. My kids are excited. My dd11 knew about this but I did not tell my dd9 and dd6 as I didn't want the whole school to know. My dd6 said "really, this is the best day ever" and it's nice that we don't have to "send" them to school tomorrow because dd9 will be visiting the doctor. She has had a cough for a few weeks, but it's getting worse. And now her nose and eyes are yucky to top it off. We were supposed to be going to a Halloween thing tonight, but we're going to put that off until next weekend now. (Dh and I did go to a very scary one last night with friends, it was THE BEST Haunted attraction i've ever been to.) 

Hope everyone had a nice Holiday weekend! Have a nice day


----------



## Denine

Hello to the newbies!  I have been off again from this thread.

Calvert is a secular program.

We leave for WDW this week.  We are going on the cruise and then onto the World!

We love going to DC!  There is so much to see and learn!

My weakness is also math.  When I have troubles explaining something to DD, DH steps in.  Remember, we may have some weaknesses, but we also have strengths!


----------



## Michelle and crew

mommylovesdisney said:


> I am a little concerned because I am having a hard time finding any homeschooling groups in my area (central nj)! I would reallly like to meet some folks nearby before we start...



Our library works as a clearing house for information here. You might call them and ask if they have any information on local homeschool groups.


----------



## robinsegg

mommylovesdisney said:


> I am a little concerned because I am having a hard time finding any homeschooling groups in my area (central nj)! I would reallly like to meet some folks nearby before we start...


I always recommend that new homeschoolers go to the library and ask for her information to be sent to the local group. The people working at the library (esp. the kids area) almost always know the families who homeschool!


----------



## knitster

I haven't read the whole (gigantic!) thread yet, but wanted to introduce myself!

I'm a Amanda and I'm a homeschooling mom of 3. Caedmon, my 9 year old, has be homeschooled since Kindergarten and is now in the 4th grade. Presley, my 4 year old, is in the same private Christian preschool that Caedmon attended and will start Kindergarten at home next Fall. And Hendrix, my 4 month old, just nurses a lot. :lol:

I'm excited to have a place to chat about homeschooling with fellow Disney fans!


----------



## jcmaro

I want to introduce myself and then I have a LOT of questions!  I have 3 kids, DS - J (age 5, currently in preschool), DD1 - R (age almost 3, currently in preschool) and DD2 - N (age 5 months).  DS was recently diagnosed with ADHD and had a very rough start to the year.  For anyone who doesn't know there are a lot of aspects to ADHD other than hyperness and one of the biggest ones for us is the impulsiveness that is about 3 years behind.  So he can act like a 2 year old in the way of acting before thinking.  I really don't want to start him in the public system and have it "in his record" of everything that goes on at this young age.  It is very possible that between getting older and the behavior therapy he is in he will eventually "catch up" to others his age.  Until then I'm looking at homeschooling.  Here comes the questions...

I have no idea how to do it, or where to start.  My biggest concern is how to do it with having other younger kids around.  If I start DS in K next year, I will still send DD1 to preschool several days a week because 1 - I love the school (private Christian preschool only) and 2 - she loves going and 3 - it would give me sometime to work with DS.  But I still will have DD2 to deal with.  I guess my biggest fear is not doing it right, or good enough, and then having that failure on myself.  Does that make sense?  Anyone have any resources to help me out?  Thanks!


----------



## disneymom3

jcmaro...I understand what you are saying.  It's hard to have busy little boys sitting in school all day.  And with how academic kindergarten has become many of them, with ADHD or not cannot deal with it.

For K and dealing with a baby, first off, you don't have to do a lot for kindergarten.  Talk about the weather, the days of the week, season and read.  Count stuff.  Go outside and listen. Read. Paint.  Play with playdough.  Get some DK Learning videos about various animals from the library and watch them. Read.

Did I mention read?  Read while you nurse the baby.  Put the baby in a stroller and go outside.  Have the older one watch a library video while you deal with baby being fussy.

I bet you will have such a nice time just being a family that your daughter will be dying to stay home.


----------



## disneymom3

mommylovesdisney said:


> I am a little concerned because I am having a hard time finding any homeschooling groups in my area (central nj)! I would reallly like to meet some folks nearby before we start...



Do yahoo groups search.  Also there are bound to be some state wide organizations for NJ and many times they have contact lists for local support groups.  If you go here http://www.enochnj.org/index.php/support  they have a listing of counties and the support group contact info. That is a Christian site but I am sure there is a secular group too.  About.com often has some state specific information and sometimes links to local support groups.


----------



## mommylovesdisney

disneymom3 said:


> Do yahoo groups search.  Also there are bound to be some state wide organizations for NJ and many times they have contact lists for local support groups.  If you go here http://www.enochnj.org/index.php/support  they have a listing of counties and the support group contact info. That is a Christian site but I am sure there is a secular group too.  About.com often has some state specific information and sometimes links to local support groups.



Thank you and thanks to all who gave advice!!! I am going to take a look at the library and at these sites.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

knitster said:


> I haven't read the whole (gigantic!) thread yet, but wanted to introduce myself!
> 
> I'm a Amanda and I'm a homeschooling mom of 3. Caedmon, my 9 year old, has be homeschooled since Kindergarten and is now in the 4th grade. Presley, my 4 year old, is in the same private Christian preschool that Caedmon attended and will start Kindergarten at home next Fall. And Hendrix, my 4 month old, just nurses a lot. :lol:
> 
> I'm excited to have a place to chat about homeschooling with fellow Disney fans!



 Nice to meet you! I was happy to find this group, too -- a blend of two of my favorite things!



jcmaro said:


> I want to introduce myself and then I have a LOT of questions!  I have 3 kids, DS - J (age 5, currently in preschool), DD1 - R (age almost 3, currently in preschool) and DD2 - N (age 5 months).  DS was recently diagnosed with ADHD and had a very rough start to the year.  For anyone who doesn't know there are a lot of aspects to ADHD other than hyperness and one of the biggest ones for us is the impulsiveness that is about 3 years behind.  So he can act like a 2 year old in the way of acting before thinking.  I really don't want to start him in the public system and have it "in his record" of everything that goes on at this young age.  It is very possible that between getting older and the behavior therapy he is in he will eventually "catch up" to others his age.  Until then I'm looking at homeschooling.  Here comes the questions...
> 
> I have no idea how to do it, or where to start.  My biggest concern is how to do it with having other younger kids around.  If I start DS in K next year, I will still send DD1 to preschool several days a week because 1 - I love the school (private Christian preschool only) and 2 - she loves going and 3 - it would give me sometime to work with DS.  But I still will have DD2 to deal with.  I guess my biggest fear is not doing it right, or good enough, and then having that failure on myself.  Does that make sense?  Anyone have any resources to help me out?  Thanks!



I think we all have the same fear at different times -- it's part of taking a path less traveled. As long as you keep re-assessing what's working for your family, what's not working, and stay open to change, you'll do fine! As far as logistics, that's usually something where you try different schedules until one falls into place (and then the kids get older and you have to change again!). You could do school during DD's naptime, or while you're outside and she's watching what you're doing. You can even do school stuff with your oldest while your youngest is nursing/eating -- you could be chatting with him about topics or watching an educational video together. It can work out!


----------



## Nicolepa

My goodness, we were on page 3 of the forum.  You guys all must be educating your children or something.   

We've been busy picking out new cirriculum.  We decided a couple weeks ago that things needed to change around here.  K12 is just not working for my son anymore.  So I've got just about everything picked out.  I just need to start ordering and planning.  Never ventured out on my own before.  I hope I don't sink too quickly!


----------



## robinsegg

jcmaro said:


> I have no idea how to do it, or where to start.  My biggest concern is how to do it with having other younger kids around.  If I start DS in K next year, I will still send DD1 to preschool several days a week because 1 - I love the school (private Christian preschool only) and 2 - she loves going and 3 - it would give me sometime to work with DS.  But I still will have DD2 to deal with.  I guess my biggest fear is not doing it right, or good enough, and then having that failure on myself.  Does that make sense?  Anyone have any resources to help me out?  Thanks!


Hi!
Last year, I homeschooled a 4th grader & 1st grader with an infant. It wasn't ideal, but it *did* work! At 5 months, baby is getting ready to be in an exersaucer or jumper as well as what you've already been doing. Also, don't be afraid to talk to your student about a topic while on a walk outside with baby in the stroller (or on you, if you're babywearing). A lot depends on what curriculum you use . . . but you can totally do a certain amount of school while nursing, during baby's naptime, and while baby is fairly happy on her own.
If you need any specific tips, feel free to PM me.


----------



## robinsegg

Nicolepa said:


> My goodness, we were on page 3 of the forum.  You guys all must be educating your children or something.
> 
> We've been busy picking out new cirriculum.  We decided a couple weeks ago that things needed to change around here.  K12 is just not working for my son anymore.  So I've got just about everything picked out.  I just need to start ordering and planning.  Never ventured out on my own before.  I hope I don't sink too quickly!


Hi!
Don't let yourself get too nervous! Remember that you're the teacher, so it's up to you to make the choices. However, you also know your students better than anyone else in the world! Therefore, you're much more likely to make the best choices than anyone else would be. You're also going to be right there with them, and able to evaluate how things are working, so you can "tweak" it if you need to.
Don't get too discouraged, just give the new stuff some time for you to "work out the kinks" in it.


----------



## Nicolepa

robinsegg said:


> Hi!
> Don't let yourself get too nervous! Remember that you're the teacher, so it's up to you to make the choices. However, you also know your students better than anyone else in the world! Therefore, you're much more likely to make the best choices than anyone else would be. You're also going to be right there with them, and able to evaluate how things are working, so you can "tweak" it if you need to.
> Don't get too discouraged, just give the new stuff some time for you to "work out the kinks" in it.



Thank you.  I know it will all work out.  My husband isn't very encouraging though.  Supportive yes, encouraging no.  He doesn't want to leave the "safety" of the Virtual Academy.  He is worried about not having the a teacher to turn to.  Although the teachers haven't been much help up to this point.  He is also worried because the cirriculum I picked is just a small company.  He wants me to go w/a bigger company so I'll have more support.  I get what he is saying but I really feel God has led me to this cirriculum for a reason.  Even my long time homeschool friend who was determined to get me to use her cirriculm (so we could do a co-op) took one look at the other one and said, if I were you that's what I'd do.


----------



## disneymom3

Nicolepa said:


> My goodness, we were on page 3 of the forum.  You guys all must be educating your children or something.
> 
> We've been busy picking out new cirriculum.  We decided a couple weeks ago that things needed to change around here.  K12 is just not working for my son anymore.  So I've got just about everything picked out.  I just need to start ordering and planning.  Never ventured out on my own before.  I hope I don't sink too quickly!



So don't leave us hanging!  What did you pick?  I bet you will be much happier with doing it on your own. Everyone I know who has switched from a virtual academy to their own plan whatever it is, has been thrilled.


----------



## Nicolepa

disneymom3 said:


> So don't leave us hanging!  What did you pick?  I bet you will be much happier with doing it on your own. Everyone I know who has switched from a virtual academy to their own plan whatever it is, has been thrilled.



I am going to use a cirriulum from a company called Learning Adventures (www.learning-adventures.org).  The cirriculum is called A New World of Adventure.  It is a year long history based Unit Study.  It goes from 1600-1800.  It is all inclusive except for math, although I am going to supplement some grammar and maybe phonics as he is really weak in those areas.

I'm glad I did the VA for a year.  It gave me time to learn what he needed and how he operated, but it's just not working for us anymore.  It is too much sit at your desk and do worksheets.  He really needs more hands on activites/reading etc.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

I am sure you will love it but if it doesn't work for your son...that is the joy...you can change to meet his needs.

I know when I taught in public school for ten years I never taught two classes the same. I would add this or eliminate that to meet the needs of that class. I am sure I am not the only teacher to do that. So no two children going through school will receive the exact same education. We only hope they get what they need to become lifelong lovers of learning.

The joy of homeschooling is that while I had to tailor things to meet the needs of a "class", I can now tailor things to meet the needs of my individual children.  While I am sure most teachers try to met the needs of their individual students, it is hard, if not impossible to figure out what each one needs and apply that knowledge to so many.

I understand your husband's point of view. We started out with Calvert because my husband wanted something that had withstood the test of time. However, we have adjusted to meet the needs of our children. Does my husband still have worries? Sure but he is supportive. I am sure once they are successfully enrolled in college (or once my son patents his first million dollar idea or my daughter publishes her first book) he will finally stop worrying if we covered it all  (Which by the way...we won't) But if they are LIFELONG LOVERS OF LEARNING that is all they will need to succeed!


----------



## mom2boys77

Has anyone here homeschooled a high school student? My ds is a freshman. He has struggled in school forever. I am seriously considering this for him but I'm nervous that I wouldn't be able to do it. We live in Bayville, NJ..anyone know of any homeschool groups in this area by any chance?


----------



## NHWX

mom2boys77 said:


> Has anyone here homeschooled a high school student? My ds is a freshman. He has struggled in school forever. I am seriously considering this for him but I'm nervous that I wouldn't be able to do it. We live in Bayville, NJ..anyone know of any homeschool groups in this area by any chance?



I have two homeschooled high school boys. Our oldest tried the public high school for a semester and after he had finished those classes, he came back home. They've done a mix of online, distance learning and Mom-supplied courses. They've done group labs also. 

I'd think of it as buffet-learning or as being a facilitator. People have asked me "but what about hard classes like calculus?" Well, that's what other people can teach my sons. Just as I wouldn't try to re-wire my house, I'm not going to try to teach calculus. I have had it but it was a long, long time ago. Some things I'm perfectly happy to teach - US History, for example.

There are tons of resources out there if you want to homeschool high school. One of the cool parts is that your son would get a individualized educational plan.

And, yes, I do worry. But I'd worry if my boys were in our public school. For those college bound kids attending that school, you can apply to a maximum of six schools - two reach, two reasonable and two safeties. They won't process the paperwork for more. My older son knows exactly what he wants to do and thankfully the community college requires minimal paperwork on my part but if he wanted to apply to a bunch of schools, he *could* do it as a homeschooler. I don't worry about drug deals at lunch, fights in the hallway or endless amounts of busywork. (20 hours of coloring maps over Labor Day weekend his freshman year - no kidding.)

Good luck and ask this forum for advice. There are a lot of really helpful parents on this thread.

NHWX


----------



## mom2boys77

Thank you so much. That helps a lot. There is so much information out there and it gets confusing. I did a google search on homeschooling a high school student and just did not even know where to start. 



NHWX said:


> I have two homeschooled high school boys. Our oldest tried the public high school for a semester and after he had finished those classes, he came back home. They've done a mix of online, distance learning and Mom-supplied courses. They've done group labs also.
> 
> I'd think of it as buffet-learning or as being a facilitator. People have asked me "but what about hard classes like calculus?" Well, that's what other people can teach my sons. Just as I wouldn't try to re-wire my house, I'm not going to try to teach calculus. I have had it but it was a long, long time ago. Some things I'm perfectly happy to teach - US History, for example.
> 
> There are tons of resources out there if you want to homeschool high school. One of the cool parts is that your son would get a individualized educational plan.
> 
> And, yes, I do worry. But I'd worry if my boys were in our public school. For those college bound kids attending that school, you can apply to a maximum of six schools - two reach, two reasonable and two safeties. They won't process the paperwork for more. My older son knows exactly what he wants to do and thankfully the community college requires minimal paperwork on my part but if he wanted to apply to a bunch of schools, he *could* do it as a homeschooler. I don't worry about drug deals at lunch, fights in the hallway or endless amounts of busywork. (20 hours of coloring maps over Labor Day weekend his freshman year - no kidding.)
> 
> Good luck and ask this forum for advice. There are a lot of really helpful parents on this thread.
> 
> NHWX


----------



## dis-happy

I homeschooled my oldest straight into college, where she graduates this year as an honors bio major.  In the process of preparing my 2nd child--he's a junior in high school this year.

There are lots of resources out there.  If your child plans to be college bound, start with the graduation requirements of your state university.   We plan on 4 yrs. of English, 4 years of math (but he is planning to major in science), science including a lab, history including Amer. history and Gov't, 2-3 yrs. of a foreign language, etc.  What we don't do at home we do other places: co-ops, on-line, community college dual enrollment, etc.

Keep a transcript and a list of what you've done each year of high school, including the extra-curriculas.  My friend copied the title page of every single book her ds used during high school and had a list to submit with his college application to show what they covered.

Plan on taking the SAT and ACT.  If you do a specific subject, consider taking the SAT subject test for that right after he finishes the course.  My ds has taken the bio and chem ones now.  Some schools require a subject test or two.

There are books with titles like "How to Homeschool Through High School" that can help give you ideas for planning too.

It's not as hard as it sounds.


----------



## mom2boys77

Thank you


----------



## ADisneyQueen

I also thinking about homeschooling my oldest ( 8th grade).   I wanted to do it a long time ago, but my DH really didn't want me to.  What I worry about is that she is taking all accelerated and gifted classes that are offered at her school, and I hope that we could keep this up at home.  My DH can teach her math and some science ( he is a professor).  Another worry of mine is socialization.   What kinds of things do your older kids do?  Can they still do things through the school?


----------



## Trevor57

My names trevor, im from california and im going to disneyland, anaheim with my family at the end of nov. Im homeschooled, through visions in education, and am really wanting to meet someone on here that my be going to disneyland around the same time as me.

Im 14, have blue eyes, blonde hair, and am facebook or skype. 
Please, anybody, my last trip there was just as boring as all heck because I had to roam the park with my parents. Anybody at all...lol.
Thanks for reading!!!!!


----------



## DawnM

Awe....hope you can find a buddy.  I have an almost 13 year old that I would send your way if we still lived in SoCal!

Best wishes.

Dawn




Trevor57 said:


> My names trevor, im from california and im going to disneyland, anaheim with my family at the end of nov. Im homeschooled, through visions in education, and am really wanting to meet someone on here that my be going to disneyland around the same time as me.
> 
> Im 14, have blue eyes, blonde hair, and am facebook or skype.
> Please, anybody, my last trip there was just as boring as all heck because I had to roam the park with my parents. Anybody at all...lol.
> Thanks for reading!!!!!


----------



## DawnM

Just bumping and checking in to say hello!

We are here at Disney this week and it is FANTASTIC!  Walking right on 90% of the rides and getting fast passes or single rider for the rest.  

I love vacationing in October and not worrying about missing school!

Peace out to all my homeschool buds!,

Dawn


----------



## MiniGirl

DawnM said:


> Just bumping and checking in to say hello!
> 
> We are here at Disney this week and it is FANTASTIC!  Walking right on 90% of the rides and getting fast passes or single rider for the rest.
> 
> I love vacationing in October and not worrying about missing school!
> 
> Peace out to all my homeschool buds!,
> 
> Dawn



Not to mention the weather we've been having. It has been absolutely perfect over here on the beach anyway.

Glad you're having a great time.


----------



## dis-happy

DawnM said:


> Just bumping and checking in to say hello!
> 
> We are here at Disney this week and it is FANTASTIC!  Walking right on 90% of the rides and getting fast passes or single rider for the rest.
> 
> I love vacationing in October and not worrying about missing school!
> 
> Peace out to all my homeschool buds!,
> 
> Dawn



I'd be terribly jealous, but we get to head down there in a week.    Have a great trip!!!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DawnM said:


> Just bumping and checking in to say hello!
> 
> We are here at Disney this week and it is FANTASTIC!  Walking right on 90% of the rides and getting fast passes or single rider for the rest.
> 
> I love vacationing in October and not worrying about missing school!
> 
> Peace out to all my homeschool buds!,
> 
> Dawn



 Have a great time!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Someone on my local homeschool group shared this link. It's really cool -- you can see newspaper headlines all over the world, from the Newseum in Washington, DC: Newseum. The kids love it!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

polkadotsuitcase said:


> Someone on my local homeschool group shared this link. It's really cool -- you can see newspaper headlines all over the world, from the Newseum in Washington, DC: Newseum. The kids love it!



WOW! That is so cool! Thanks for sharing. (plus looks like another fieldtrip- to the Newseum)


----------



## sl_underwood

ADisneyQueen said:


> I also thinking about homeschooling my oldest ( 8th grade).   I wanted to do it a long time ago, but my DH really didn't want me to.  What I worry about is that she is taking all accelerated and gifted classes that are offered at her school, and I hope that we could keep this up at home.  My DH can teach her math and some science ( he is a professor).  Another worry of mine is socialization.   What kinds of things do your older kids do?  Can they still do things through the school?



I have an 8th grader currently who is homeschooled.  She is involved in numerous activities outside our home.  We have a local homeschool group who has a monthly teen night.  She also goes to church youth group on Wed nights and Sun afternoons.  She is part of the science club at our local science center.  This program is for advanced placement middle schoolers to do experiments the schools may not have time to offer. In addition to all of this, she takes part in plays through our local community theater, usually two or three times a year for 2 months at a time.  She also is on swim team, goes to homeschool PE at our local YMCA, and during the summers she interns at our local television station.  This doesnt even count yearly events, like proms and such.  She also socializes with a variety of different people.  For example, she also belongs to a writers club.  This club is an adult activity and she happens to be the only teen currently.  She gets a great deal of information and loves this activity.  Being homeschooled, she also has had the opportunity to work at our local vet's office.  She has assisted the vet with surgery and learned a great deal.  This is another adult activity, but she has learned a great deal about being tactful, respectful, etc.  I think that most communities have a lot going on, you just have to find the activities out there.  We live in a fairly small community, but there is still a large amount of activities for teens.  I would find out what your teen is interested in and see if those types of activities are available in your area.  There is some cost involved at times, but that is pretty much a given even if your child goes to school.  As for doing school activities, it depends on the school.  In our community, the public schools do not allow homeschooled kids to participate in activities such as sports, however, they can go to prom if their date goes to that school.  My oldest has been to several proms and dances.  My oldest dd also went to a private school just for one or two classes her junior and senior year.  She did this because she felt she needed extra help.  One of these classes was art.  I just wasnt equipped to help her in that area.  There are alot of options.  I would definitely keep researching it.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> ... (plus looks like another fieldtrip- to the Newseum)



 I filed that away, too! Looks cool.


----------



## DawnM

We just got back.  We had a great time.  Friday was crowded but we were thankful for Mon-Thur with walk on availability.  We left early Friday and went back to the pool.  Apparently local schools were out Friday.

Anyway, already looking at dates for the next trip!  Hoping for January!  We got APs 

Dawn


----------



## MissNurse

I am currently considering homeschooling my two kids, in kindergarten and 4th grade.  I am very frustrated with the public schools curriculum.  I am basically reteaching her math every night.  She doesn't get it the way they are teaching it.  I after I explain my "old school" way, she catches right on.  They are doing something called "investigations" and connected math.  I am employed at the school as a nurse, but don't really understand what they are doing.  They really focus hard on teaching to the test in my district.  I am not fond of this at all!!  My DD (4th grader) doesn't test well.  She gets really nervous and over-thinks a lot.  So far, DS is thriving in public kindergarten.  He is excelling in math and is almost ready to read according to his teacher.  I never thought I would even consider homeschooling my kids, but the thought becomes more appealing every day.  I know it won't be easy, but if I can afford to stay home next year we will more than likely give this a try.  Just looking for some moral support!!


----------



## robinsegg

MissNurse said:


> I am currently considering homeschooling my two kids, in kindergarten and 4th grade.  I am very frustrated with the public schools curriculum.  I am basically reteaching her math every night.  She doesn't get it the way they are teaching it.  I after I explain my "old school" way, she catches right on.  They are doing something called "investigations" and connected math.  I am employed at the school as a nurse, but don't really understand what they are doing.  They really focus hard on teaching to the test in my district.  I am not fond of this at all!!  My DD (4th grader) doesn't test well.  She gets really nervous and over-thinks a lot.  So far, DS is thriving in public kindergarten.  He is excelling in math and is almost ready to read according to his teacher.  I never thought I would even consider homeschooling my kids, but the thought becomes more appealing every day.  I know it won't be easy, but if I can afford to stay home next year we will more than likely give this a try.  Just looking for some moral support!!


There are a lot of us who homeschool because (or partly because) we don't care for the way the public school teaches! If you want/need any info, feel free to ask!


----------



## MissNurse

robinsegg said:


> There are a lot of us who homeschool because (or partly because) we don't care for the way the public school teaches! If you want/need any info, feel free to ask!



Thank you!  I have a lot of issues actually.  I don't want to go into too many details, but I just don't feel that this is the best environment for my children to learn in.  My daughter is a perfectionist and nearly the youngest in her class (beat the cutoff by 2 weeks).  She is VERY artistic and creative.  There is a lot of emphasis it seems on getting things done in a set amount of time, and that makes her anxious.  Anyway, thanks for all the info so far.  I'm sure I'll have tons of questions as we move further!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

MissNurse said:


> Thank you!  I have a lot of issues actually.  I don't want to go into too many details, but I just don't feel that this is the best environment for my children to learn in.  My daughter is a perfectionist and nearly the youngest in her class (beat the cutoff by 2 weeks).  She is VERY artistic and creative.  There is a lot of emphasis it seems on getting things done in a set amount of time, and that makes her anxious.  Anyway, thanks for all the info so far.  I'm sure I'll have tons of questions as we move further!



I think the more you research it, the more you will fall in love. My DD (just turned 12) sounds a lot like your DD. I love that her creative side can flourish. She loves writing and drawing. And I am thankful that we were able to experiment until we found a math program that works well for her (even though still not her favorite subject) My DS loves math. For him I was able to find a math program that did not limit him based on his reading ability. 

I taught for 10 years in public school and can not stand how they "teach for the test." 

I would much rather facilitate an environment that creates lifelong lovers of learning! (My new motto)


----------



## MissNurse

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> I think the more you research it, the more you will fall in love. My DD (just turned 12) sounds a lot like your DD. I love that her creative side can flourish. She loves writing and drawing. And I am thankful that we were able to experiment until we found a math program that works well for her (even though still not her favorite subject) My DS loves math. For him I was able to find a math program that did not limit him based on his reading ability.
> 
> I taught for 10 years in public school and can not stand how they "teach for the test."
> 
> I would much rather facilitate an environment that creates lifelong lovers of learning! (My new motto)



As I sit here helping her with her homework now, I am certain that she deserves a better education than she is getting.  She sits in school for 7 hours a day with one recess at lunch.  They get PE for one hour once a week.  She comes home w/ at least an hour's worth of homework every night, unless I have to reteach some math concept.  Then it lasts longer.  She loves learning.  She hopes to be a veterinarian one day.  Animals are drawn to her as much as she is to them.  She can draw better than me (LOL, most people can!) and writes the most creative stories.  I know she has so much more potential than they are able to help her realize.  Does anyone have any idea which curriculum might be a good starting place for us to try?  I need something that I can afford, as I will be buying curricula for two children.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

MissNurse said:


> As I sit here helping her with her homework now, I am certain that she deserves a better education than she is getting.  She sits in school for 7 hours a day with one recess at lunch.  They get PE for one hour once a week.  She comes home w/ at least an hour's worth of homework every night, unless I have to reteach some math concept.  Then it lasts longer.  She loves learning.  She hopes to be a veterinarian one day.  Animals are drawn to her as much as she is to them.  She can draw better than me (LOL, most people can!) and writes the most creative stories.  I know she has so much more potential than they are able to help her realize.  Does anyone have any idea which curriculum might be a good starting place for us to try?  I need something that I can afford, as I will be buying curricula for two children.



There are so many choices but I highly recommend Teaching Textbooks for math. My DD loves reading and writing. She is very creative and when doing math on her own she gets easily lost in thought about a new story and starts drawing on the side. Teaching Textbooks engages her and helps her stay focused on her least favorite subject- math. They also explain things in a way that makes them seem so much easier than some curriculum we have tried. This same program works great for my DS, who loves math, because he is not limited by his reading ability. Check out their website. 

It is a computer based program that keeps track of all the scores, etc. You can reuse for as many children as you want. You can resell. You can install one more than one computer. If you need them to reset the serial number for more installations, you just call them and they reset- no questions asked.

You might want to check ebay as well. Very nice company to deal with.

For my DS we love the program All About Spelling. I also highly recommend it.

We use Apologia for science. This year we are doing Anatomy and Physiology. It is a great program that you can use with both your children at once. (Note: It is Christian based) The information is written in language like you were talking to your children. The experiments are great, too.

We use literature based learning as well as fieldtrips for reading and history.

My children are also learning how to use Adobe Flash (by the way go to Adobe's website and check out their discounts for education- up to 80% off!- Just send them a copy of an id card or letter showing you are homeschoolers)

They definitely get physical education more than once a week. We love our homeschool gym classes and ice skating classes (in addition to karate, roller blading, swimming, hiking, etc.)


----------



## MomofSixinSC

MissNurse said:


> Does anyone have any idea which curriculum might be a good starting place for us to try?  I need something that I can afford, as I will be buying curricula for two children.



Before looking at curriculum, work with your dh to come up with some goals for your children.  You will want to define your long terms goals (college, trade school, apprenticeship, etc.) (is religious training important, okay, definitely no) then work toward shorter term goals (able to read at xx level by the end of the year, etc.).  Then read about learning styles (auditory, visual, kinesthetic) and consider your "teaching" style (hands on, lecturer, just want to correct worksheets using teacher's manual).  Then you will have a good idea of what you are looking for.  Also, set a budget.  It is way too easy to spend all sorts of money on curriculum.

I reccomend requesting a Rainbow Resource catalog: http://www.rainbowresource.com/index.php

They write detailed descriptions of lots of curriculum.

HTH!


----------



## MissNurse

Thank you for all your advice!  I am definitely wanting a curriculum that has a christian base.  DH and I will definitely discuss learning and teaching styles and goals.  Lots to think about!


----------



## robinsegg

MissNurse said:


> Thank you for all your advice!  I am definitely wanting a curriculum that has a christian base.  DH and I will definitely discuss learning and teaching styles and goals.  Lots to think about!


I always recommend you read Lisa Whelchel's book "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling?". It's a great overview of the types of homeschooling and curricula that are out there and written in an easy-to-read conversational style.


----------



## horselover

Hi everyone.  Can anyone recommend a good 7th grade non-biblical science curriculum?  I started homeschooling my DS almost a month ago & it's going great but he said the science we've been working on is too easy.  I think we may be better off with an online or text based curriculum for science.  Any input would be appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

horselover said:


> Hi everyone.  Can anyone recommend a good 7th grade non-biblical science curriculum?  I started homeschooling my DS almost a month ago & it's going great but he said the science we've been working on is too easy.  I think we may be better off with an online or text based curriculum for science.  Any input would be appreciated.  TIA.



Have you see Gravitas Publications' science stuff? Here's the link. If you click on "store," you can see "Level II," which is for 7th and up. We've used the Chemistry -- but I think we used Level I, not sure. Have to check. It seemed to cover a lot of ground. We used it with a boxed chemistry set, too, as a secondary source.


----------



## Nicolepa

I unenrolled from our VA last week!   Tomorrow we start our new curriculum.    It is exciting/scary to be going out on my own.  I'm going to try my best to be relaxed and not worry about the "schedule".  That is hard for my type A planning personality.  I asked my friend yesterday how far out she plans.  I said I've  only planned out to the end of the year.  She said I only plan out a week at a time.


----------



## effervescent

Yay, other homeschoolers!    I haven't read all the way through this post but will try to later at work.

DH and I homeschool DS1 - 7th, DS2 - K, and DD - PK.  DH is a full time student and I work full time, so we split the homeschooling responsibilities.  This is our first year with HSing all three and we're having a blast.  We got a late start this year but it's going well!


----------



## Denine

Hello everyone.  We are back from our Disney cruise and disney vacation.  Back to school today.  We are going to ease back into the week, as I have things I need to get done.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Hope it's okay to post this here -- apologies if it's not! But I thought it would benefit you guys. I can delete it if it's a problem.

I know *DawnM *is in Charlotte, and I thought we had some other Carolinians here, too. But over on the website, Charlotte on the Cheap, the blog hostess is giving away my new Disney book in a giveaway. She's a hilarious writer and somehow always manages to find the best deals around town. So if you're in Charlotte, check it out if you'd like. (You can also check it out if you're not in Charlotte, of course!)

...back to regular homeschool programming!


----------



## disneymom3

robinsegg said:


> I always recommend you read Lisa Whelchel's book "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling?". It's a great overview of the types of homeschooling and curricula that are out there and written in an easy-to-read conversational style.



Yes. Also pretty much anything by Cathy Duffy is great.  In her 100 Top Homeshooling Picks (or something close to that) she helps you to identify the learning styles of your kids and then her recomendations are based on that.  Really helpful. I also encourage to people to read books by Raymond and Dorothy Moore. The Moores were pioneers in the homeschooling field and just "get" kids.

I am having some heartbreak here.  DD is in high school and I want to bring her back home.  Problem is, she likes school.  She had surgery last week and is now behind and is not given much time at all to catch up.  Because of the timing of the surgery (it was an emergency) she missed a few midterm exams and it sounds like they are not going to let her make them up.  Which is going to totally mess up her grades.  In addition, we are just seeing that eroding of values that is so prevalent in the schools today. There are no big things, just many little things that add up.  So, my heart and mind are in turmoil.

Then this evening, we finally got the complete diagnosis for DS from the psychologist who evaluated him.  He has been diagnosed with Anxiety Disorder, which we clearly knew, ADHD which I thought was probably going on and Autism Spectrum Disorder which rather came out of left field.  Doesn't change who he is.  But....  Now I am wondering if I need to be doing school even differently than I already do. And I worry about things in the future as far as what he will outgrow or how he will deal with issues as he becomes an adult.


----------



## disneymom3

Nicolepa said:


> I unenrolled from our VA last week!   Tomorrow we start our new curriculum.    It is exciting/scary to be going out on my own.  I'm going to try my best to be relaxed and not worry about the "schedule".  That is hard for my type A planning personality.  I asked my friend yesterday how far out she plans.  I said I've  only planned out to the end of the year.  She said I only plan out a week at a time.



So...how did it go?  

  At your friend...I usually plan a week or two at a time too.  I've been doing this for nine years now and that generally works for me. We all have to find our own style though.


----------



## Nicolepa

disneymom3 said:


> So...how did it go?
> 
> At your friend...I usually plan a week or two at a time too.  I've been doing this for nine years now and that generally works for me. We all have to find our own style though.




It went pretty well.  He said he likes it better, but of course it was only one day!  I'll let you know if we survive the week!

If all of my children were home I'd probaby be more laid back about scheduling.  Since I have one that goes to Public School I have to make sure that he finishes close to when she does or we will have a big problem!


----------



## DawnM

UGH.  Hard couple of weeks.

Got back from a wonderful Disney trip (although we moved condos in the middle of the trip due to very noisy neighbors above us!) but I have had sick kids and now DH is in Chicago on business, and things are just piling up.

My oldest has Asperger's and some learning issues and I have been trying to teach him paragraph writing.  Since writing a mere sentence is sheer torture for both of us, this isn't going well at all!  He is 7th grade too.  UGH!

We switched to Winter Promise (from Sonlight) this year and overall it is going fine, but WP has so many grammatical and typographical errors in their instructor's guide that it is driving me mad!  

And right now the boys are at each other's throats and yelling, "MOM, get him away from me. MOM, he is bugging me.  MOM, make him do X,Y, or Z."  

There is such a lovely school right down the street......why am I doing this again?  Oh yeah, so I can go on those October Disney trips!

Dawn


----------



## robinsegg

DawnM said:


> My oldest has Asperger's and some learning issues and I have been trying to teach him paragraph writing.  Since writing a mere sentence is sheer torture for both of us, this isn't going well at all!  He is 7th grade too.  UGH!


Have you considered starting this process by asking him to tell you a complete sentence, as you take dictation?
Another trick is to make the topic sentence and the conclusion sentence different colors from the body sentences, to help him keep track of where he is/what he still needs.
Maybe you could type up several sentences for him, cut them up (1 paper per sentence) and have him arrange them in a paragraph form? Then, he'd get to choose which sentences to use, and put them in order. 



DawnM said:


> And right now the boys are at each other's throats and yelling, "MOM, get him away from me. MOM, he is bugging me.  MOM, make him do X,Y, or Z."


When my kids do this, I send them to opposite areas of the house to clean. They stop pretty soon  The idea I use with this is twofold:
1. make complaining/fighting so unpleasant (with consequences) that they stop.
2. if I have to deal with their unpleasantness, they have to make up for my lost time


----------



## graygables

robinsegg said:


> Have you considered starting this process by asking him to tell you a complete sentence, as you take dictation?
> Another trick is to make the topic sentence and the conclusion sentence different colors from the body sentences, to help him keep track of where he is/what he still needs.
> Maybe you could type up several sentences for him, cut them up (1 paper per sentence) and have him arrange them in a paragraph form? Then, he'd get to choose which sentences to use, and put them in order.
> 
> When my kids do this, I send them to opposite areas of the house to clean. They stop pretty soon  The idea I use with this is twofold:
> 1. make complaining/fighting so unpleasant (with consequences) that they stop.
> 2. if I have to deal with their unpleasantness, they have to make up for my lost time



We've done the cut up sentences before with success.  There are also printable, cut out-able brainstorming tools that can be used the same way.  I don't remember where I got them, but I used to use them many moons ago in my teacher days.

As far as the fighting goes, I used to send mine outside when they were like that, along with instruction that they were not to come back in until they were over it.  They could beat the crud out of each other, I didn't care, but they were NOT coming back in.  Mind you, they had to go outside THAT INSTANT, so if they had no shoes or were in pajamas or it was raining or snowing, oh well, sucks to be you.  It only took a few times for them to get the picture and they stopped, but I like the housecleaning idea, too.


----------



## bellebud

hey all, there's a thread Pollyannamom started on learning styles (on this board).  Come join us if you feel like it.  It can be for hser's, as well as schooled kids.


----------



## robinsegg

Just a quick rant
I'm seriously needing time to myself! It's been about 2 weeks since I had this, and I'm about ready to send my kids to their rooms for the duration!

I usually have time on Sundays . .  .last week we stayed together because of scheduling with a church function. This week, we'll stay together because of ds's birthday.
Hubby's got a cold and is tired/irritable, so it's hard to leave them with him. We don't have money now for a babysitter (saving for Disney).

I'm just going nuts here!

Ok, rant over 

I've found that regular time away gives me that extra peace I need, and I just can't seem to get it right now.  :sigh:


----------



## pamelasu1

Hello!  I just found this thread and I love it!  I am homeschooling my DD12 this year for the first time.  She attended our small church school preschool through 5th grade, but has many friends who hs, so had been begging to be hs'd for a couple of years.  I work part time, never thought I could hs, but loved the idea.  A couple of my hs friends offered to have her at their houses while I work, so we were able to make the change this year.  

We are both loving it, although some days are more challenging than others.  I love that she has the extra time now to do things she loves, such as art and dance.  And, as a bonus, we are going to Disneyworld in 24 days, before the schools let out for Christmas break 

Wish I had found this thread sooner, but I will definitely be following it now that I did!


----------



## The6ofUs

Hi everyone,

Just a note to let you know that registration for this spring's New York City homeschool trip is open. We'll have three trips this year, with smaller groups in each. For more info, see http://www.carolinahomeschooler.com/travelnyc.htm

I hope some of the DIS homeschoolers can join us! 

Dianna


----------



## disneymom3

I am having such a hard time.  DD is in high school this year and attending a small charter school not far from our home.  I am not happy.  but I didn't exactly love homeschooling her either.  It's just not an environment I am all that happy having her in.  Not that it's a bad school. As far as schools go, it's a good one.  however....I don't know.  Something just isn't right.  I don't know what to do.  She is not doing very well, primarily because she's not turning in assignments and she had surgery, missed a week of school and did not do a good job following up with making up tests etc that she had missed.  Lovely. So, now her grades are crap because it was mid-terms.  What a mess.  I just don't know what to do.


----------



## momtoltl74

Hi my name is Shonda and I hs my 3 kids. Liberty is ins 2nd grade, Teyla is in K and Landon is in Preschool. I love hs'ing them. I look forward to getting to know you all who also have a love of Disney. We will be heading to DW in Sept. 2011 and we are all very excited.


----------



## Nicolepa

momtoltl74 said:


> Hi my name is Shonda and I hs my 3 kids. Liberty is ins 2nd grade, Teyla is in K and Landon is in Preschool. I love hs'ing them. I look forward to getting to know you all who also have a love of Disney. We will be heading to DW in Sept. 2011 and we are all very excited.



Welcome! I have a Landon too.  He will be 3 in Feb.


----------



## momtoltl74

Thank you for the welcome.

Mine will be 4 in Feb. the 13 )


----------



## NHWX

I'm sorry that she's going through such a rough time. My ds17 had day surgery this summer and it really knocked him for a loop. Add in pain meds, energy spent just recovering, etc. and that's a lot to take on during the school year.

I'd first ask you and your daughter if one semester of poor grades will make a lot of difference in the long run. If not, then take the time to heal and just get through each day. If it is, then I'd go to the administration and ask to work out a plan for this semester or even the whole year to take this into account. If she'll have follow-up doctors or therapy appointments, if medication changes her ability to sleep well, think well, etc., those are all aspects that the school should take into account. 

If nothing else, your daughter can explain during her college applications that she had surgery during this semester. Her other grades will hopefully reflect that this is a short or mid-term difficulty.

NHWX



disneymom3 said:


> I am having such a hard time.  DD is in high school this year and attending a small charter school not far from our home.  I am not happy.  but I didn't exactly love homeschooling her either.  It's just not an environment I am all that happy having her in.  Not that it's a bad school. As far as schools go, it's a good one.  however....I don't know.  Something just isn't right.  I don't know what to do.  She is not doing very well, primarily because she's not turning in assignments and she had surgery, missed a week of school and did not do a good job following up with making up tests etc that she had missed.  Lovely. So, now her grades are crap because it was mid-terms.  What a mess.  I just don't know what to do.


----------



## dis-happy

Thank you to the DISer who mentioned Work Boxes!  

I just set up a system for my ds.  While I don't have the same needs as Sue Patrick (needing quiet and independant work), I do think it will help our school day go much more smoothly, having everything already laid out.  And for those times when I am busy doing something else my ds can move right on to the next thing without having to wait for me.  Plus, now those extra enrichment things that I seem to keep putting off will have a better chance of seeing the light of day.  Already I feel much more organized and that's a great feeling!  So, thank you!!!!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Just bumping to the first page!


----------



## DawnM

Bumping.  

We have had a rough few weeks.  One child has been sick after another and then I got pneumonia and it had me laid flat for a whole week!

Kids are doing better with school and getting along.  Just had a bad day there.  Problem with writing is writing itself.  He knows what a sentence looks like and can tell you sentences and parts of speech all day long.  I need him to write!  He is getting better.

Planning our next Disney trip! 

Dawn


----------



## MommyBell08

subbing!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DawnM said:


> Problem with writing is writing itself.  He knows what a sentence looks like and can tell you sentences and parts of speech all day long.  I need him to write!  He is getting better.



My 12-almost-13yo is big into blogging, so he's always writing. (He also wrote much of the Epcot chapter in the new book, although I still retained editing authority! ) Would your son rather write something like a blog? It's not a replacement for curriculum, I know, but a way to get him writing.

We also use books called "Yoga for the Brain" and "Unjournaling." They're just writing prompts, but they're irreverent and goofy and perfect for boys. Nothing too froo-froo or deep, but it still gets them writing.

Once he gets the cobwebs out, maybe then you can tackle something more "serious"? Good luck!


----------



## mom2boys77

I posted on here a while back about homeschooling my son who is a freshman in high school. I did take him out and we are researching curriculums now but I am sooo confused. There are about a million of them. I really want something that tells me exactly what to do, something very structured. He enjoys workbooks as he has a hard time focusing with a lot of talking and explanations. I am really looking at Abeka. It seems like the lesson plans are already done. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Thanks!


----------



## MommyBell08

Hi Everyone! My DS is turning three in January and I was wondering if there is a website someone can refer me to that will help me stay up with what he should know by what age/grade. We are planning on HS for him, but I just want to make sure he is at or above what he should be learning. Thanks so much guys. I'm excited for this thread!


----------



## NHWX

A couple of other suggestions for laid out high school plans -

K12.com (We used them for some middle school courses and liked them overall. They definitely had the daily plan done well.)
Apologia (I'm using just the chemistry this year from them with a plan from Donna Young)
BYU's online high school has many courses

You can pick and choose courses from other providers such as Oklahoma State for German, Johns Hopkins CTY courses for literature, science and some foreign languages, etc.

NHWX


----------



## disneymom3

mom2boys77 said:


> I posted on here a while back about homeschooling my son who is a freshman in high school. I did take him out and we are researching curriculums now but I am sooo confused. There are about a million of them. I really want something that tells me exactly what to do, something very structured. He enjoys workbooks as he has a hard time focusing with a lot of talking and explanations. I am really looking at Abeka. It seems like the lesson plans are already done. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Thanks!



I have several friends homeschooling their kids thorugh high school that use Abeka. I also have a couple who are doing My Father's World and Winter Promise.  Personally, when we get to that point with my boys, I will be rather eclectic with this and that, but I hvae been doing this for a long time now.  I am the opposite fo you with my daughter who has been homeschooled now being a freshman in high schoo.  I have mixed feelings on that!


----------



## robinsegg

mom2boys77 said:


> I posted on here a while back about homeschooling my son who is a freshman in high school. I did take him out and we are researching curriculums now but I am sooo confused. There are about a million of them. I really want something that tells me exactly what to do, something very structured. He enjoys workbooks as he has a hard time focusing with a lot of talking and explanations. I am really looking at Abeka. It seems like the lesson plans are already done. Does anyone have any suggestions for me? Thanks!


You could also look into ACE (Accelerated Christian Education) Paces (you have 12 workbooks for each subject for each grade).


----------



## robinsegg

MommyBell08 said:


> Hi Everyone! My DS is turning three in January and I was wondering if there is a website someone can refer me to that will help me stay up with what he should know by what age/grade. We are planning on HS for him, but I just want to make sure he is at or above what he should be learning. Thanks so much guys. I'm excited for this thread!


There are several ways to do this. One of the easiest is to look up a "scope and sequence". There are several available online (including one from worldbook.com), and you can just google the phrase. Another choice would be to look into the "Core Knowledge Series" that has books that are entitled like "What Your Kindergartener Needs to Know". Those are generally available through the library. A third option is to see what your local public school has set up for its scope and sequence in its curricula. Sometimes this is available online, other times you would have to ask for it. That might be an option, if your local schools aren't hostile to hs'ers.


----------



## MommyBell08

Thanks so much!


----------



## MommyBell08

Hi ladies! I am looking into buying a pre-k curriculum for my DS2. He will be turning three in January. I am looking into Sonlight and Ace Paces, but any feedback on christian based curriculums would be great. Does anyone have any experience with either of these?


----------



## Nicolepa

MommyBell08 said:


> Hi ladies! I am looking into buying a pre-k curriculum for my DS2. He will be turning three in January. I am looking into Sonlight and Ace Paces, but any feedback on christian based curriculums would be great. Does anyone have any experience with either of these?



I bought Sonlight for my son who will be 3 in Feb.  I bought it last summer and he loves it.  I bought it so we'd have some good books to read moreso than as a cirriculum.  He loves them. P3/4 is pretty much just reading to them.  He brings me the books all the time asking me to read to him.  He also loves the Teddy Matching game and the Mind benders game that is part of it.  Whenever we finish the P3/4 I plan on doing the P4/5, although it will be awhile as we are still on trimester 1, because he has certain stories he just loves to read!


----------



## robinsegg

MommyBell08 said:


> Hi ladies! I am looking into buying a pre-k curriculum for my DS2. He will be turning three in January. I am looking into Sonlight and Ace Paces, but any feedback on christian based curriculums would be great. Does anyone have any experience with either of these?


We used Sonlight PreK and loved it! The K curriculum included some choices that were emotionally *way* too heavy for our oldest in K, so we went "in search of" another curriculum. 3 tries later, we finally found My Father's World, and love it!


----------



## MommyBell08

Great thanks~I will check into My Fathers World too...


----------



## sahmoftwo

If you are looking for a simple curriculum to share with your 3 yr old you might consider before five in a row (B4FIAR).  It's a great literature based program that includes lots of fun cuddle time reading.  I use the regular FIAR for my dd, but wished I had started with b4fiar with her....instead I went with a more structured program and all i used out of it were the book selections!


----------



## MommyBell08

Ok thanks so much.. and Merry Christmas Eve to you all!


----------



## BabyBun

Hello everyone!   My DH and I homeschool my DD Kelly, age 15.  This is our second year of homeschooling.  Just thought I'd pop in to say hello to all of the other homeschool parents


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Hello back to you! I'm a couple months away from officially having a homeschooling teen, too -- although sometimes it seems he's been acting a teen for much longer!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Bump


----------



## MommyBell08

I received the My Fathers World Preschool pack a couple days ago and I love it. I love the hands on learning and the whole idea behind the program. I cant wait to start the Kindergarten package with DS. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## bellebud

BabyBun said:


> Hello everyone!   My DH and I homeschool my DD Kelly, age 15.  This is our second year of homeschooling.  Just thought I'd pop in to say hello to all of the other homeschool parents



Hi there!  We've been hsing for almost 2 years now.  dd11 and ds9.  We LOVE it!  We own a retail business, and for Christmas season, dd11 decided she was going to work w/ dad - from 6am until 6pm, every day for a few weeks!  People (relatives, etc) would ask her "so, what are you learning right now hsing?"  Her reply was "well, I'm working right now, learning to wait on customers, I do the bills with mom (I can literally hand her an invoice and she writes the check, files the paperwork, etc... she even does the payroll!)  She's learning how to run a business... pretty good 'learning' 

We've found hsing fits our family so well, and it's so great to meet other hsers!  I really want to do the disney hs days too.  someday...


----------



## MommyBell08

BabyBun said:


> Hello everyone!   My DH and I homeschool my DD Kelly, age 15.  This is our second year of homeschooling.  Just thought I'd pop in to say hello to all of the other homeschool parents



Welcome!


----------



## graygables

bellebud said:


> Hi there!  We've been hsing for almost 2 years now.  dd11 and ds9.  We LOVE it!  We own a retail business, and for Christmas season, dd11 decided she was going to work w/ dad - from 6am until 6pm, every day for a few weeks!  People (relatives, etc) would ask her "so, what are you learning right now hsing?"  Her reply was "well, I'm working right now, learning to wait on customers, I do the bills with mom (I can literally hand her an invoice and she writes the check, files the paperwork, etc... she even does the payroll!)  She's learning how to run a business... pretty good 'learning'
> 
> We've found hsing fits our family so well, and it's so great to meet other hsers!  I really want to do the disney hs days too.  someday...



GOOD FOR HER!!!  I started working in my parents' retail business at 12yo.  By 16, I was left in charge of the whole shebang whenever my parents were out of town, so invoicing, payroll, daily operations, etc.  I was in public school, but learned so much more in the "real" world.  Those experiences taught me valuable leadership skills that have translated throughout my working life and I still refer to those lessons learned in my role here at WDW. Tell her to keep up the good work!


----------



## GPA1015

Hi all!  I am a homeschooling mom to 4 boys- ok only schooling 3 right now.  I have not been able to take the time to read the two threads that closed and now this new one so please forgive me, I am sure this question has been asked over and over.  I am looking to make our trip as educational as I can.  Does anyone have any links to any lesson plans or pre- prepared unit studies?  My oldest is in 3rd grade so i am looking to keep it age appropriate. Thanks in advance.

Stacy


----------



## robinsegg

GPA1015 said:


> Hi all!  I am a homeschooling mom to 4 boys- ok only schooling 3 right now.  I have not been able to take the time to read the two threads that closed and now this new one so please forgive me, I am sure this question has been asked over and over.  I am looking to make our trip as educational as I can.  Does anyone have any links to any lesson plans or pre- prepared unit studies?  My oldest is in 3rd grade so i am looking to keep it age appropriate. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Stacy


There are a couple of sites that do lapbooks and one that does an actual booklet for each park (I'm not sure 3rd grade and below would get much?).
Mine are 5th & 2nd (& 1yo ) and I mainly let them enjoy the experience (their first) and interjected certain information about each area we were in for the entire family. The main thing for us was that we knew to "look for the small things" that made the theming just exactly right for the area. We also used our trip to sharpen the kids' observation skills by looking for "hidden mickeys" and for helping them see certain details they may have otherwise missed. As far as the "little things" go . . . at WDW *everything* "walks the talk", down to the Regal Carousel having *actual* gold leaf on it (not paint) and at EPCOT the Morocco area having small imperfections because they believe only Allah can create something perfect.

Hope you find what you want!


----------



## KibbyCat

The following list is compiled by DIS users who want their own Homeschool forum.  Please go to: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1889690 and sign the petition.  It is located in the technical support section.

1. teacups
2. TLHB70
3. Lori1043
4. LittleBlue22
5. wvdislover
6. Disney Mommy 3
7. Nuzmom
8. NHWX
9. sha_lyn
10. Momvic5
11. heatherplus3
12. Grammynelliebelle
13. bear74
14. HomeschoolMama
15. karynnix
16. taz
17. GIOny
18. Temair
19. gottagodisney
20. Denine
21. Laurabora
22. Belle68
23. DisneyWalle
24. KibbyCat
25. Sorsha
26. truedisneyfan
27. GoofyWaterCoaster
28. dvcbnd
29. T1NK3RP00H!
30. OregonDisneyFanatic
31. Beach Bum
32. lpe_bratz
33.Onetreehill
34.jacensolo3
35. daddysgirl12
36. minnie squeaks
37. PrincessKelsz
38. Eeyorefan1
39. ::Snow_White::
40. JulielovesDisney
41. cra_z_dude_17
42. MuskratSusie
43. GRAYWIFE
44. Ellester
45. Baloo's Girl
46. cdhheidi[/quote]
47. 3princesses+aprince
48. disneytriplets
49. twoboysnmygirl
50. desparatelydisney
51. elmo2200
52. Bentleygirl22
53. Candy Apple


----------



## chicagoshannon

HI all.

I don't think I"ve posted on this new thread yet.  We homeschooled a bit last year but this year we put DD into a montessori school.  We just weren't sure she'd get the attention with a new baby.  Anyway, it sounded wonderful.  We thought she'd learn so much.  She was supposed to be in a class with 3,4 and 5 year olds and learn from the older kids.  

Just before school started we found out they were putting all of the 5 day a week kids in one class (all kindergarteners are required to be there 5 days a week) and all of the 3-4 day a weekers in another class.  This meant that DD would be in a class entirely made up of 3 and 4 year olds.  We should have asked for our money back then but thought we'd try it out cause she'd still be learning things that I didn't think I'd have time to work wither her on.

Turns out she's one of the oldest in the class and that a lot of the kids are VERY newly 3yrs old.  Luckily the 2 girls she is friends with are her age and they work together but none of them are more advanced then she is.  We don't feel like she's advanced much further then where she was at this time last  year.

Combine that with her teacher not comunicating with us almost at all and we're so ready to not send her next year.

Our problem is her friends.  She has 2 really nice friends there.  They do not see each other outside of school at all at this point.  I really hate to take that away from her.  We've talked to her a little bit about it and she actually doesn't seem to care and says she'd prefer for me to be her teacher.  I'm just not sure she completely understands that she won't be seeing these girls much if at all anymore (I'm hoping to talk with their parents to set up some play dates at some point but as of now have no contact info for them).

I know it sounds silly to think that the main reason we'd send her would be for her 2 little friends but that's where I am at this point.  It's funny to think that I"m not worried about her education but more her friendships.  She has no friends in the neighborhood cause most of them are a lot older then she is.

I think I just need reassurance that we're not going to scar her for life if we pull her away from her 2 school friends.  Ok that sounds really silly now that I type it out.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

chicagoshannon said:


> HI all.
> 
> I don't think I"ve posted on this new thread yet.  We homeschooled a bit last year but this year we put DD into a montessori school.  We just weren't sure she'd get the attention with a new baby.  Anyway, it sounded wonderful.  We thought she'd learn so much.  She was supposed to be in a class with 3,4 and 5 year olds and learn from the older kids.
> 
> Just before school started we found out they were putting all of the 5 day a week kids in one class (all kindergarteners are required to be there 5 days a week) and all of the 3-4 day a weekers in another class.  This meant that DD would be in a class entirely made up of 3 and 4 year olds.  We should have asked for our money back then but thought we'd try it out cause she'd still be learning things that I didn't think I'd have time to work wither her on.
> 
> Turns out she's one of the oldest in the class and that a lot of the kids are VERY newly 3yrs old.  Luckily the 2 girls she is friends with are her age and they work together but none of them are more advanced then she is.  We don't feel like she's advanced much further then where she was at this time last  year.
> 
> Combine that with her teacher not comunicating with us almost at all and we're so ready to not send her next year.
> 
> Our problem is her friends.  She has 2 really nice friends there.  They do not see each other outside of school at all at this point.  I really hate to take that away from her.  We've talked to her a little bit about it and she actually doesn't seem to care and says she'd prefer for me to be her teacher.  I'm just not sure she completely understands that she won't be seeing these girls much if at all anymore (I'm hoping to talk with their parents to set up some play dates at some point but as of now have no contact info for them).
> 
> I know it sounds silly to think that the main reason we'd send her would be for her 2 little friends but that's where I am at this point.  It's funny to think that I"m not worried about her education but more her friendships.  She has no friends in the neighborhood cause most of them are a lot older then she is.
> 
> I think I just need reassurance that we're not going to scar her for life if we pull her away from her 2 school friends.  Ok that sounds really silly now that I type it out.



If your daughter has made true lifelong friendships, you will find a way for them to spend quality time together. And you never know, one or both of them could move or be placed in a different class. So you have to make your decision on what would be best for your DD.

My children have made many friends throughout the years. Some are good friends while they are at that class/group and others are ones they spend time with outside those times.  

Those they meet and do things with outside of class/group time stay friends even if one of them stop taking the class. That is actually one of the many great things about HS. You can make lasting friendships. Usually parents get to know one another as well. (I am not saying that those in public/private school don't make lasting friendships)

My children have dear friends from church, homeschool groups/classes, karate class, and Y classes. Get ready for a full social calendar


----------



## bellebud

chicagoshannon said:


> I think I just need reassurance that we're not going to scar her for life if we pull her away from her 2 school friends.  that sounds really silly now that I type it out.



we started hsing 2 years ago, when kids were in 4th and 2nd.  they don't have enough kids in our neighborhood near their age for me to be comfortable that they'd be ok socially - so I was worried at first too when I pulled them from school.  

DD11 is still bff's w/ a friend she made in the school in pre-K.  That girl actually left our school before we did, but the girls remained bff's anyway.  She also kept in touch w/ a couple girls from school, but that mostly fizzled (except for one she sees occasionally).  She has another bff from our homeschool group.  This girl lives an hour away.  They see each other at least once a week during our homeschool group classes, field trips, events, then for get-togethers (sleepovers, etc).  She also has many other good friends in our homeschool group that live a bit closer.  She's also 'friendly' w/ girls in her gymnastics class, and has one friend in our neighborhood that I'm friends w/ the mom - so we'll get together as families, or the kids alone once in a while.

After doing much research on homeschooling, I believe that it's not necessary (or even good) for kids to be w/ their peers 5 days a week, 8 hours a day.  I think it's too much.  I really like that dd now has friends from a few different places.  Kids need to also be with their parents and have our influence - more than at dinner time and weekends (when they're not w/ their friends on the weekends).  

DS9 has good friends in our homeschool group, not really a 'bff', but that's ok.  Boys can be different like that anyway.  He also sees his boy cousins a lot (a few different ages).  And the boy in the family in our neighborhood we get together with.  And he's 'friendly' w/ the boys in his gymnastics class.  So he's got 'friends'.  And he has his family, and he's doing great! 

Your kids will make friends during all the homeschool activities you choose to do.  Find a local group, or start one!  Then all the classes you'll have them taking (sports, art, etc)... don't worry about it one bit!


----------



## scrapbookingmanda

Trying to get ds 6 to start silent reading and having no luck. He can read out loud just about anything you put in front of him, but ask him to read silently and he just stares at it. I'm not even sure he understands what I mean when I tell him to just read it in his brain without saying it, but it's not a skill that's easy to demonstrate. He loves to read out loud, so I don't think it's a "not wanting to do it" issue, as much as a "something isn't clicking" issue. Even when he's alone, like looking at a book in his bed at bedtime, he will read it to himself outloud.


----------



## bellebud

scrapbookingmanda said:


> Trying to get ds 6 to start silent reading and having no luck. He can read out loud just about anything you put in front of him, but ask him to read silently and he just stares at it. I'm not even sure he understands what I mean when I tell him to just read it in his brain without saying it, but it's not a skill that's easy to demonstrate. He loves to read out loud, so I don't think it's a "not wanting to do it" issue, as much as a "something isn't clicking" issue. Even when he's alone, like looking at a book in his bed at bedtime, he will read it to himself outloud.



My kids didn't read quietly until older.  They also weren't super readers at 6yo, so I didn't expect them to read quietly (and quite honestly, I didn't trust they were really reading... I wanted to hear what they were reading).  They loved reading out loud to me at that age though, so that's what we always did.  I wouldn't even bring it up, honestly.  Let him read the way he's comfortable... quiet reading will come in it's own time.


----------



## Nicolepa

scrapbookingmanda said:


> Trying to get ds 6 to start silent reading and having no luck. He can read out loud just about anything you put in front of him, but ask him to read silently and he just stares at it. I'm not even sure he understands what I mean when I tell him to just read it in his brain without saying it, but it's not a skill that's easy to demonstrate. He loves to read out loud, so I don't think it's a "not wanting to do it" issue, as much as a "something isn't clicking" issue. Even when he's alone, like looking at a book in his bed at bedtime, he will read it to himself outloud.



Honestly, I wouldn't try to fix it.  As long as they are reading, does it really matter how they are reading?  I think it's very common for them to read outloud for awhile.  I have 3 kids, 10,8,2.  My oldest was an early reader (3), my middle an average/late reader.  They both read outloud for awhile.  My son at least thru K, possibly 1st.


----------



## Nicolepa

How's everyone doing?  Are you all back into the swing of things after the holiday?  I have to say that I am surprised at how quickly my son got back into the groove.  I was prepared for a hard week last week but we only had one bad day.    It is amazing what a change in cirriculum can do.  As you know we changed from K12 to Learning Adventures in October.  He loves Learning Adventures (although we won't always admit it).  Getting him to do his work is no longer a huge fight every day!

I am now researching ADD & Sensory Processing Disorder.  I think he's got some of both of these going on, and his Dr. agrees.  So I'm trying to learn how to help him learn/listen etc.  I have a stack of books from the library.  Now I just need to find time to read them!


----------



## robinsegg

scrapbookingmanda said:


> Trying to get ds 6 to start silent reading and having no luck. He can read out loud just about anything you put in front of him, but ask him to read silently and he just stares at it. I'm not even sure he understands what I mean when I tell him to just read it in his brain without saying it, but it's not a skill that's easy to demonstrate. He loves to read out loud, so I don't think it's a "not wanting to do it" issue, as much as a "something isn't clicking" issue. Even when he's alone, like looking at a book in his bed at bedtime, he will read it to himself outloud.


Is DS an auditory learner? If so, trying to get him to read silently could actually negatively impact his comprehension. Is there a particular reason you *need* him to read silently, or is it simply one of the skills you want to make sure he masters at some point?


----------



## graygables

Nicolepa said:


> How's everyone doing?  Are you all back into the swing of things after the holiday?



We are still in holiday mode at our house.  Christmas isn't officially over until 1/6 for us, anyway, and my 22yo is in town until Thur, so we're still playing.  We did spend some time today working on our "control journals" (for anyone familiar with the FlyLady system).  I am trying to get DDs to develop better habits on their own and am hoping this is the way to get it started.  Today's assignment was just to get the design of the covers done and start thinking about the AM/PM routines.  This next week, we will work on finishing them and start using them in babysteps.  I start my new full-time role next week, so we are hoping for a little more routine at that point.  Once we are back, we're going to start US History unit studies.


----------



## scrapbookingmanda

I didn't think about the auditory thing. Really the only reason I am trying to work on it is that he is ready to start moving into the easy chapter books for his own reading. I was thinking it would be a hinderance to him enjoying reading, because reading that much outloud would make his voice tired. I know as an adult reading for pleasure I would give up a lot easier if I had to read everything outloud.


----------



## bellebud

scrapbookingmanda said:


> Trying to get ds 6 to start silent reading and having no luck. He can read out loud just about anything you put in front of him, but ask him to read silently and he just stares at it. I'm not even sure he understands what I mean when I tell him to just read it in his brain without saying it, but it's not a skill that's easy to demonstrate. He loves to read out loud, so I don't think it's a "not wanting to do it" issue, as much as a "something isn't clicking" issue. Even when he's alone, like looking at a book in his bed at bedtime, he will read it to himself outloud.



I already answered about my kids... but I also thought about this today... I myself NEED to read something out loud to myself if I'm really trying to concentrate - like say directions to set up my printer, etc.  A book or something for enjoyment, I can read silently.  And I'm always even talking to myself when I'm doing work of some sort that I really need to concentrate on... my dh is forever saying "what??" to which I reply "I'm talking to myself".  Like "OK, I connected the blue wire to the red wire", etc... if I only thought this in my head, it wouldn't sink into my brain.

So while your child is really "learning" to read, he may NEED to read out loud.  Don't even worry about it.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

graygables said:


> We are still in holiday mode at our house.  Christmas isn't officially over until 1/6 for us, anyway, and my 22yo is in town until Thur, so we're still playing.  We did spend some time today working on our "control journals" (for anyone familiar with the FlyLady system).  I am trying to get DDs to develop better habits on their own and am hoping this is the way to get it started.  Today's assignment was just to get the design of the covers done and start thinking about the AM/PM routines.  This next week, we will work on finishing them and start using them in babysteps.  I start my new full-time role next week, so we are hoping for a little more routine at that point.  Once we are back, we're going to start US History unit studies.



What are "control journals"?  I'm a veteran homeschooler and I have never heard of them.

I have been homeschooling since my oldest son was two.  He is 18 now and about to graduate.  I also have a 16 year old daughter who is a junior, and a 14 year old son who is a freshman.  

How long have you been homeschooling Graygables?


----------



## KibbyCat

Homeschooling becoming more prevalent: http://www.onenewsnow.com/Education/Default.aspx?id=1271214


----------



## graygables

Mouseketeer67 said:


> What are "control journals"?  I'm a veteran homeschooler and I have never heard of them.
> 
> I have been homeschooling since my oldest son was two.  He is 18 now and about to graduate.  I also have a 16 year old daughter who is a junior, and a 14 year old son who is a freshman.
> 
> How long have you been homeschooling Graygables?



If you go to www.flylady.net, she has a whole site about life-organizing and her main tool is the "control journal".  There is a student one on the right side of the page toward the bottom that we are adapting to homeschooling.  I LOVE Flylady.

I've been homeschooling for 15 years now.  My oldest 2 went back to PS in the 8th grade.  Oldest (now 25) graduated from a PS, 2nd DD (now 22) did PS for a few years, hated it, went back to homeschooling and got her GED at 17.  The younger 2 have always been and will always be homeschooled.  They are 14 & 12 now. Technically, they would be 9th & 7th grades, but we don't go by that so much.


----------



## momtoltl74

Hi my name is Shonda and I have 3 kiddos Liberty 7, Teyla 5 and Landon 3. I have been homenschooling since my youngest was old enough to learn. 

We use Bob Jones curriculum except for Math. We use the Saxon Math.

I am an avid Disney fan and was happy to see there was a homeschool group on here. I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## MommyBell08

momtoltl74 said:


> Hi my name is Shonda and I have 3 kiddos Liberty 7, Teyla 5 and Landon 3. I have been homenschooling since my youngest was old enough to learn.
> 
> We use Bob Jones curriculum except for Math. We use the Saxon Math.
> 
> I am an avid Disney fan and was happy to see there was a homeschool group on here. I look forward to getting to know you all.



Welcome


----------



## disneymom3

scrapbookingmanda said:


> Trying to get ds 6 to start silent reading and having no luck. He can read out loud just about anything you put in front of him, but ask him to read silently and he just stares at it. I'm not even sure he understands what I mean when I tell him to just read it in his brain without saying it, but it's not a skill that's easy to demonstrate. He loves to read out loud, so I don't think it's a "not wanting to do it" issue, as much as a "something isn't clicking" issue. Even when he's alone, like looking at a book in his bed at bedtime, he will read it to himself outloud.



He is just too little.  My boys both read aloud when reading until they were very sure of their skills.  I think it just helps them to hear it as they read it.  I don't have a technical answer for you, just my experience with it.  My theory is as long as they are reading I don't care how they do it.  On vacations, I couldn't have my boys sit together though.   The one who was in the reading out loud stage had to sit by their sister or the other one got too distracted.  My daughter can zone out with a book in the middle of a stadium filled with screaming fans.


----------



## disneymom3

OOops. Meant to add:

If you live within 250 miles of a Six Flags theme park, you can get a free ticket for each of your kids for 6 hours of recreational reading.

Go here and there is a banner that says "free ticket just for reading."  Buimmed that we are too far away but homepully some others can use this!


----------



## momtoltl74

I was wanting to know if any of you have used Math U See. I have come to a conclusion this week that Saxon math is just not for us. I feel like there is to much review and that we need to be further in what we are learning. This morning I actually had her take the assesments for the different Chapters and we are skipping 30 lessons. We probably could have skipped more too, but she needs a little refresher course on some things. 

I have been looking around and have had some great reviews on Math U See and wanted to see if any of you had used it.  TIA


----------



## Nicolepa

momtoltl74 said:


> I was wanting to know if any of you have used Math U See. I have come to a conclusion this week that Saxon math is just not for us. I feel like there is to much review and that we need to be further in what we are learning. This morning I actually had her take the assesments for the different Chapters and we are skipping 30 lessons. We probably could have skipped more too, but she needs a little refresher course on some things.
> 
> I have been looking around and have had some great reviews on Math U See and wanted to see if any of you had used it.  TIA




I don't know anything about Math U See, but I wanted to comment about Saxon.  What level do you have her at?  90% of the kids I know using Saxon are 1 grade above.  So for a 1st grader they'd be placed in 2nd grade.  My son is 2 years above and could probably go another year but I wanted to focus on his facts tables this year.  

We are in 5/4 this year and I have him do all the lesson practice and then odds of the mixed practice.  If he misses more than 2 he has to do the evens.  If he misses several of the lesson practice I assign him more of those.  In the younger levels I would have him do just the first sheet.  If he breezed thru that we would do another one as well.  

I also have him test thur at the begining of each book.  I have no problem with him skipping stuff he already knows.  ;-)  That gives us more time to spend on areas he struggles or we will start the next book if we finish super early.


----------



## SCHBR'smom

KibbyCat said:


> Homeschooling becoming more prevalent: http://www.onenewsnow.com/Education/Default.aspx?id=1271214


----------



## SCHBR'smom

I was on the last thread, but missed the change to the new one.  Things were crazy between homeschooling and the pregnancy.  The sweet little baby was born Dec. 8, and things are getting back to a normal schedule.  We now have 6 kids and are actively homeschooling 3 of them.  DD3 is also anxious to learn, so she is doing some preschool, but only when she asks.  

Now, I have to go read back and see what I missed.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

SCHBR'smom said:


> I was on the last thread, but missed the change to the new one.  Things were crazy between homeschooling and the pregnancy.  The sweet little baby was born Dec. 8, and things are getting back to a normal schedule.  We now have 6 kids and are actively homeschooling 3 of them.  DD3 is also anxious to learn, so she is doing some preschool, but only when she asks.
> 
> Now, I have to go read back and see what I missed.





Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## graygables

momtoltl74 said:


> I was wanting to know if any of you have used Math U See. I have come to a conclusion this week that Saxon math is just not for us. I feel like there is to much review and that we need to be further in what we are learning. This morning I actually had her take the assesments for the different Chapters and we are skipping 30 lessons. We probably could have skipped more too, but she needs a little refresher course on some things.
> 
> I have been looking around and have had some great reviews on Math U See and wanted to see if any of you had used it.  TIA



Math U See was not a hit at my house.  Mine were annoyed by the manipulatives and it really didn't help them make the connections.  14yo has some math-lexia issues and she really hated it.  Teaching Textbooks has been a much better option for mine.


----------



## SCHBR'smom

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Congratulations! How exciting!



Thanks!!!!  We couldn't have asked for a better baby.  She's so sweet and so good and so beautiful and I could go on and on....


----------



## robinsegg

momtoltl74 said:


> I was wanting to know if any of you have used Math U See. I have come to a conclusion this week that Saxon math is just not for us. I feel like there is to much review and that we need to be further in what we are learning. This morning I actually had her take the assesments for the different Chapters and we are skipping 30 lessons. We probably could have skipped more too, but she needs a little refresher course on some things.
> 
> I have been looking around and have had some great reviews on Math U See and wanted to see if any of you had used it.  TIA


Math U See has been a great fit for our family! You can get a DVD with information about the program for free before you decide to order it or not


----------



## dis-happy

momtoltl74 said:


> I was wanting to know if any of you have used Math U See. I have come to a conclusion this week that Saxon math is just not for us. I feel like there is to much review and that we need to be further in what we are learning. This morning I actually had her take the assesments for the different Chapters and we are skipping 30 lessons. We probably could have skipped more too, but she needs a little refresher course on some things.
> 
> I have been looking around and have had some great reviews on Math U See and wanted to see if any of you had used it.  TIA



Not sure what ages/grades your kids are in.  I'm a fan of Saxon, especially in the younger grades.  Unlike a lot of math programs they come out knowing their math facts really well.  And we also work up a grade after the Math 3 level (54 in 4th grade, 65 in 5th grade, 76 in 6th grade, skip 87--it's a review year anyway---and onto the Alg. 1/2 in 7th grade.)

If you have children that are really good in math naturally, try looking into Singapore Math.  And as a PP said, Teaching Textbooks is well regarded, especially in the older grades.  We use it for high school geometry.


----------



## sl_underwood

Math U See worked for us with our younger dd when saxon did not.  However, it only worked until she got to Epsilon (Fractions) then she just couldnt get it.  We used Key to Fractions, Decimals, and Percents until we were ready for Pre Algebra and we did Aleks for awhile as well.  Now, we are using teaching textbooks for pre algebra and she likes it as much as anyone who hates math could.  My son is only on Alpha so I do not know how long it will work for him.  Both of them loved the manipulatives and it really helped them to get math.  My oldest loved Saxon, did it all the way through high school.  It is hard to know what will work for your child until you try it.


----------



## figment3258

Hey all we have hit a rough patch. With doing school work everyday. Does anyone else have a  daughter around 8 she is acting pre teen throwing fits and well on those days itshard to get work done. I think we need a change of pace we follow alpha omega life paca and we do one book a month in the subjects and even with all the stress and fits we are not behind. Guess what I am asking for is a fun way to switch things up. Maybe a week involved with arts and crafts and then bringing the curriculum back any thoughts? Ideas? I just want everything to be fun and no stress if she needed stress she would bein school  we do home school for religion too we are Christian. 
Also my 4 yr old has no interest yet in writing or starting school anyone else in this boat? Thanks for letting me babble


----------



## Mouseketeer67

graygables said:


> If you go to www.flylady.net, she has a whole site about life-organizing and her main tool is the "control journal".  There is a student one on the right side of the page toward the bottom that we are adapting to homeschooling.  I LOVE Flylady.
> 
> I've been homeschooling for 15 years now.  My oldest 2 went back to PS in the 8th grade.  Oldest (now 25) graduated from a PS, 2nd DD (now 22) did PS for a few years, hated it, went back to homeschooling and got her GED at 17.  The younger 2 have always been and will always be homeschooled.  They are 14 & 12 now. Technically, they would be 9th & 7th grades, but we don't go by that so much.



Thanks for the link to flylady!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Does anybody else homeschool High School?


----------



## dis-happy

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Does anybody else homeschool High School?




DD #1 was homeschooled from K-12.  She'll graduate from college this spring--bio major w/ honors!

DS #2 is a junior in high school.  Going strong!  He's very self motivated and easy to homeschool.  We'll try to make use of some dual enrollment with the community college next year.

DS #3 is in 4th grade.

DS #4 is still in diapers.  He likes to sit at the table when I'm homeschooling DS #3 and draw pictures and throw out numbers during math.


----------



## bellebud

figment3258 said:


> Hey all we have hit a rough patch. With doing school work everyday. Does anyone else have a  daughter around 8 she is acting pre teen throwing fits and well on those days itshard to get work done. I think we need a change of pace we follow alpha omega life paca and we do one book a month in the subjects and even with all the stress and fits we are not behind. Guess what I am asking for is a fun way to switch things up. Maybe a week involved with arts and crafts and then bringing the curriculum back any thoughts? Ideas? I just want everything to be fun and no stress if she needed stress she would bein school  we do home school for religion too we are Christian.
> Also my 4 yr old has no interest yet in writing or starting school anyone else in this boat? Thanks for letting me babble



When I first started hsing 2 years ago, a veteran hsing mom told me that if the child is stressing too much or complaining too much about a subject, project, whatever... it's not a good fit for them.  Assessing learning styles is, in my humble opinion, extremely important.  There are so many ways to learn things.  My ds9 is a perfect example.  He needs to work things out in his head by himself before he can really learn something (like math).  In first grade, his teacher called me in to tell me she was going to start marking his papers wrong (even if the answer was correct) because ds wouldn't/couldn't show his work.  (He was doing it in his head and getting the correct answer, and just couldn't get in down on paper "how" he got it - it was either addition or simple subtraction.)  

When we starting hsing, we dropped all textbooks and worksheets for math, and only played math-based games and did verbal math.  He was great at math!  But in school, he was going down hill very fast in math.  Once he really gets the concept verbally and in his head, I can only then move on to paper to show him what it all looks like.

He's also a full body (kinesthetic) learner.  My dd11 is pretty flexible in how she can learn (so would have done - and did do fine - in a school-type setting where there's a *curriculum* w/ workbooks, etc.)

perfect example - my ds9 (the full body learner), and my dd11 (the artist), were learning where the states are.  DS decided he wanted to use the big map on our wall, and point to the states w/ a pool stick when I said the state.  He LOVED this *game*.  He asked to play it all the time.  He learned the states so quickly and easily this way.  For DD11, who loves to write and do art, I printed out a labeled map of the US and a list of all the states, and had her write each state 3x's (spelling thrown in there too, which she loves), and then color in the state on the map.  She did about 10 states a day, and loved doing it like this.  End result was they both learned all the states, but in completely different ways.  

So if things really become an issue, it might be a learning styles thing.  

For your 4yo, I wouldn't be doing too much of anything that look like "school", unless she wants to.  There are so many educational toys, etc, that learning doesn't have to look like learning at all.  

I myself don't use any one curriculum, and don't consider either kid 'behind' or 'ahead' in any subject.  Some things they need more time w/, and some things are just easy.  Then they sometimes just want to do things that wouldn't be on any "curriculum", but I cannot tell them 'no'.  I just bought my ds9 one of those electric circuit boards that you snap things together and make different projects.  He wants to do this right now so much, and will usually follow the books project, then make up his own.  I would never stop him from doing his circuit board to say "it's math time", or "it's reading time".  I let him go for hours, days, whatever.  Then he's eventually on to something else.  I'm not an unschooler, and I'm not a "school at home" mom either... I'm somewhere in the middle.  I try to do the 3r's and a language (rosetta stone homeschool Spanish) on a somewhat regular basis, then the rest sort of just comes.  The circuit board is a perfect example.  Or when we use the telescope at night.  Or when we go on a field trip w/ our hs group, or the things they learn for our science fairs, or when we travel.  

So yea, I'd mix things up w/ your 8yo for sure.  It can be really fun to 'let go' of what we were trained to consider being "real school", and just let her learn _whatever_ for a little while.  See where that leads you.

Good luck and have fun!  I totally agree w/ you about not wanting to stress her.  That's what school is for (lol)... (for my ds it was at least - my dd was just fine in school, and I know some kids Love school, and that's great for them).  My ds was actually developing a couple of 'tics' from being so stressed.  The way they teach in school goes against his natural learning styles so much, it was pure torture.  No need for that at home.

(another example that just popped into my head about learning styles... ds learned his vowels by us writing the abc's really big in sidewalk chalk on the driveway, and he jumped on A/E/I/O/U (and we'd say "and sometimes Y" and point to it - and laugh).  I had to say all the vowels first as he jumped to them (because he didn't know them), them he got it, and did it himself, and learned them in such a fun (and effective!) way for him.  DD would have probably just written them on paper a few times (she left school in 4th grade, so she knew them).  But there was just no need for me to make ds "write" the vowels, then test him on it.  He learned them in his own, unique way.  And I know he knows them because I'll periodically ask him "tell me the vowels", and he does.  It doesn't need to be on a worksheet, knim?  

Good luck and have fun... now I'm babbling!!!


----------



## robinsegg

figment3258 said:


> Hey all we have hit a rough patch. With doing school work everyday. Does anyone else have a  daughter around 8 she is acting pre teen throwing fits and well on those days itshard to get work done. I think we need a change of pace we follow alpha omega life paca and we do one book a month in the subjects and even with all the stress and fits we are not behind. Guess what I am asking for is a fun way to switch things up. Maybe a week involved with arts and crafts and then bringing the curriculum back any thoughts? Ideas? I just want everything to be fun and no stress if she needed stress she would bein school  we do home school for religion too we are Christian.
> Also my 4 yr old has no interest yet in writing or starting school anyone else in this boat? Thanks for letting me babble


Jan/Feb are *the* hardest months to teach in (ps or hs)! Yes, I would *definitely* look to get out of the routine and do a week of something *totally* different (set aside curriculum, do field trips, arts/crafts, home-ec, etc).


----------



## bcbmommy

I'm so glad to have found this forum, as I know no other mom who homeschool in my area.  I took my 11 y.o. ds out of middle school at the beginning of the 2nd quarter this school year, so we're really new at this!  To be honest, I really feel like I'm failing.  We don't have a definite set curriculum....just some workbooks and printing sheets off the internet.   I have, however, ordered Math u see and am expecting that to be here Monday or Tuesday.  I'm praying he likes it!  He's a kinesthetic learner, and is also quite inattentive, so I'm hoping it grabs his attention.  

What makes our homeschooling situation a little more stressful is that my son has Tourettes/OCD/ADD (inattentive type).  Lovely little trio of disorders.   NOT!  His Tourettes was fairly under control through the help of medication, but we started noticing more tics at the beginning of school.  Now that he's home, his tics are even worse.  I feel terrible, because that makes me think he's more stressed at home.  However, I don't know what, specifically, the increase in tics is related to. 

I'm rambling a bit, I know...but I'm just needing some advice as to how to manage our homeschooling day.  I know my husband is really thinking that I'm doing our son a great disservice, because I really have no proof that he's learning anything.  Can someone help me with ideas to organize our days?  

Thank you so much!  And again, I'm thrilled to have found this place!


----------



## graygables

bcbmommy said:


> I'm rambling a bit, I know...but I'm just needing some advice as to how to manage our homeschooling day.  I know my husband is really thinking that I'm doing our son a great disservice, because I really have no proof that he's learning anything.  Can someone help me with ideas to organize our days?
> 
> Thank you so much!  And again, I'm thrilled to have found this place!



As a former school teacher and now homeschooler, in my opinion, it is important to give a child several weeks to decompress when removed from a PS.  There is a certain amount of de-programming that needs to take place and a period of unschooling works well (we also use lapbooks as an unschooling "tool"; we get ours from http://www.handsofachild.com/index....art&page=shop.browse&category_id=206&Itemid=2)

Give him a chance to adjust to the new normal and let him follow his passions for a bit.  Once he has had a chance to acclimate, then you can introduce a formal curriculum, if you decide to go that route.  Your husband also apparently needs to learn a thing or two about "learning" and how it happens naturally and organically with or without a curriculum or a "teacher".  Children are natural learners, only the PS has forgotten that little detail (and programs parents to forget it as well as convincing them that only a "professional" can teach anything).  Relax. Take a breath and give yourself a chance to acclimate to the new normal as well. 

In my opinion (again), 11yo is also an age where your DS could have some say in his curriculum.  Have him look at the curriculum sites with you and give his opinion.  He's old enough to take some ownership of his own education which gives a sense of power that he may not have had in PS.


----------



## LegoMom3

Any unschoolers in this group?....fans of John Holt?  I'm not seeking to start a "how to" debate, just wondering if I have any who are like-minded in their approach!  (*graygables*, your middle paragraph above here is spot-on to my philosophy!)



.


----------



## bellebud

LegoMom3 said:


> Any unschoolers in this group?....fans of John Holt?  I'm not seeking to start a "how to" debate, just wondering if I have any who are like-minded in their approach!  (*graygables*, your middle paragraph above here is spot-on to my philosophy!)
> 
> 
> 
> .



I wouldn't put myself in the 'official' category of unschooling... but we do a lot of it from time to time - LOL!  

We've been hsing for 2 years now (pulled kids when they were in 4th and 2nd)... and the longer we hs, the more we realize how much they learn when they are not 'forced' to learn.  My dh was SO against hsing, and what totally turned him around was John Taylor Gatto's books.  I've read a little about John Holt too, and I very much agree with their philosophies.  DH said a few months ago "Wow!  I would have never believed it, but they're really learning, without you *doing school* like I thought you would have had to".  

Let me ask you, you being an unschooler - do you find variations of unschoolers too, just like there are so many variations of hsers?  Or does "unschooling" really mean one thing.  Can you, for my curiosity and learning, describe what you guys do and don't do?

I'd love to hear about your kids and days.


----------



## bcbmommy

Graygables, thank you!!!  I love the way you look at homeschooling!  I wholeheartedly agree that we've all been programmed to believe that everyone should learn the same.   I'm going to take your advice and let my son help me choose some of his schoolwork.  Bless you!


----------



## LegoMom3

bellebud said:


> I wouldn't put myself in the 'official' category of unschooling... but we do a lot of it from time to time - LOL!
> 
> We've been hsing for 2 years now (pulled kids when they were in 4th and 2nd)... and the longer we hs, the more we realize how much they learn when they are not 'forced' to learn.  My dh was SO against hsing, and what totally turned him around was John Taylor Gatto's books.  I've read a little about John Holt too, and I very much agree with their philosophies.  DH said a few months ago "Wow!  I would have never believed it, but they're really learning, without you *doing school* like I thought you would have had to".
> 
> *Let me ask you, you being an unschooler - do you find variations of unschoolers too, just like there are so many variations of hsers?  Or does "unschooling" really mean one thing.  Can you, for my curiosity and learning, describe what you guys do and don't do?
> *
> I'd love to hear about your kids and days.



I would say that yes, there are absolutely variations of unschoolers, within the larger home schooler name.  I don't think it means one, very specific thing.  To me, it means pretty much as you described, allowing the child to follow his/her interests and acting as a facilitator for them, rather than just feeding info to them.  We sort of morphed into this, after trying the school-at-home approach, which just did not work for us.  This does.  We don't happen to be using ANY text books or workbooks or other type of "curriculum" right now.  We go to the library a LOT, and use the Internet extensively.  I know other unschoolers who use some curriculum, on somewhat of a schedule, and others still who have it in the home, if/when the child wants to use it.  My oldest is currently learning about photography and film-making, my middle son is pouring his heart and soul into music and he's VERY good at it!  He plays guitar and bass.  My youngest is all about baseball, and more recently, wants to know all about the Titanic.  He has learned a ton about history just through that one topic (his favorite TV show is "American Pickers" on The History Channel!...he loves old stuff and artifacts.  Matter of fact, The History Channel gets the most air-time of any in our household!).  And that is just the very surface of their pursuits and how they spend a day, but I can say we are very relaxed in our approach.

We are probably in a stage of what could be considered "radical unschooling" right now.  Our day doesn't look like "school" at all.  But my kids are definitely learning!!  Next year I plan to introduce a bit more "structure", but still staying flexible within their interests.  Two years ago my oldest son was in what turned out to be his last year in ps, and spent night after night after night literally in tears over math.  He's a very bright kid, but couldn't grasp the problems _as they were required to be worked out_.  He could get the right answer, but not like the teacher wanted.  He hasn't touched "formal" math since then.  He has REALLY needed the break.  However, just the other day, we were talking about the fact that he will be starting high school next year, and he mentioned that he wants to start "catching up" on math.  It's HIS initiative, and he's now at the point where he's ready to tackle it.  Voila!

We also love John Taylor Gatto.  I read him first, and more recently started finding some John Holt books. * He is my hero!!!* 

.


----------



## graygables

LegoMom3 said:


> Any unschoolers in this group?....fans of John Holt?  I'm not seeking to start a "how to" debate, just wondering if I have any who are like-minded in their approach!  (*graygables*, your middle paragraph above here is spot-on to my philosophy!)
> 
> 
> 
> .



I would classify us as unschoolers, although we do use a curriculum (Teaching Textbooks) for math.  We use lapbooks a lot and have used general curriculum in the past when we felt we needed more of a "backbone" to things.  I'm basically a single mom now (I live in FL, hubby lives in OH) and I'm working full-time, so my DDs take a lot of ownership for their education, but in 7th & 9th grades, that's a bit easier than for younger students.

Part of my educational philosophy is based on personal contentment. Some people, like my 22yo, are simply not cut out for college, so attending university has never been the "end-all" in my house.  She is perfectly content with her life the way it is right now (she has had a job since she was 15yo).  If she ever wants something different, she knows she has to make the choices to make it happen.  14yo has no idea what she wants to be when she grows up, but is leaning heavily toward photography, so we encourage her wherever that takes her.  12yo has already got her sights on culinary school and makes beautiful pastries and delicious Alfredo sauce (among other dishes).  She just asked me to email the Culinary Institute of America to see what she needs admission-wise as a homeschooler.

My children also understand where a college education can take them and have lived it the last 2 years.  I had a BA in English/Education, but had been out of the work force for years.  I decided I wanted to follow my dream of working at WDW, so returned to grad school to qualify for WDW's student programs.  I did the College Program, followed by a management internship, which became a management role.  They watched it all unfold before their eyes, so they see how a dream can become a reality at any time of life, and they witnessed first-hand the work that it took and the success of the pay-off.  They also saw what stick-to-it-iveness can do when I graduated this past September.

When I am asked for a "school name", I often say, "The Academy of Hard Work and Dreams".

P.S. Tomorrow begins a new stage in my journey at WDW: I'm the new duty manager for the Pop/CBR resorts!


----------



## LegoMom3

graygables said:


> I would classify us as unschoolers, although we do use a curriculum (Teaching Textbooks) for math.  We use lapbooks a lot and have used general curriculum in the past when we felt we needed more of a "backbone" to things.  I'm basically a single mom now (I live in FL, hubby lives in OH) and I'm working full-time, so my DDs take a lot of ownership for their education, but in 7th & 9th grades, that's a bit easier than for younger students.
> 
> Part of my educational philosophy is based on personal contentment. Some people, like my 22yo, are simply not cut out for college, so attending university has never been the "end-all" in my house.  She is perfectly content with her life the way it is right now (she has had a job since she was 15yo).  If she ever wants something different, she knows she has to make the choices to make it happen.  14yo has no idea what she wants to be when she grows up, but is leaning heavily toward photography, so we encourage her wherever that takes her.  12yo has already got her sights on culinary school and makes beautiful pastries and delicious Alfredo sauce (among other dishes).  She just asked me to email the Culinary Institute of America to see what she needs admission-wise as a homeschooler.
> 
> My children also understand where a college education can take them and have lived it the last 2 years.  I had a BA in English/Education, but had been out of the work force for years.  I decided I wanted to follow my dream of working at WDW, so returned to grad school to qualify for WDW's student programs.  I did the College Program, followed by a management internship, which became a management role.  They watched it all unfold before their eyes, so they see how a dream can become a reality at any time of life, and they witnessed first-hand the work that it took and the success of the pay-off.  They also saw what stick-to-it-iveness can do when I graduated this past September.
> 
> When I am asked for a "school name", I often say, "The Academy of Hard Work and Dreams".
> 
> *P.S. Tomorrow begins a new stage in my journey at WDW: I'm the new duty manager for the Pop/CBR resorts!*



That is AWESOME!!!  Wow, congratulations!  What a great story, and how wonderful for your kids to see that come to completion.  Our family isn't college-driven either.  It's an option, but not a requirement "just because."  I love your description of your daughter being "very content" with her life as it is now.  

.


----------



## bellebud

graygables said:


> Part of my educational philosophy is based on personal contentment.
> 
> She just asked me to email the Culinary Institute of America to see what she needs admission-wise as a homeschooler.
> 
> when I graduated this past September.
> 
> P.S. Tomorrow begins a new stage in my journey at WDW: I'm the new duty manager for the Pop/CBR resorts!



I agree w/ your educational philosophy... my main goal for my children is to help them find a passion in life, and figure out a way to make a living out of it.  My dh is a business owner, and has hardly ever had a 'real' paycheck type job - here and there in his teens, but also did his own businesses in his teens.  I always tell my kids "this is America, the land of opportunity, people risk their lives to come live here, there is nothing you cannot do if you really put your mind to it!  There are educational opportunities everywhere, for everyone (and yes, college in the traditional way is not the only thing out there for successful people).  

The Culinary Institute - we're about 45 minutes from the one in NY.  We took a group HS field trip there last year, and we'll do another this year.  My dd11 has talked about possibly going there too.  It's one of my fav field trips!!  They have summer weekend programs for teens - I was looking for my dd, but I think you have to be a bit older.  What fun that would be!!!  

Congratulations on graduating this past summer!!!  AND congrats on your new job!!!!  How exciting!!!


----------



## nrpofp

I am new to these boards. I am in the process of planning first wdw trip. I am also a homeschooler. I am glad I found this thread. I am having a very difficult time with my 1st grader. I think I have become a unschooler and not by choice. Where can I find more information on this method of teaching or not teaching as some would say. My third grader is easy. I just throw him some workbooks and he does them.  Such an easy kid. Not sure where he gets if from. My first grader taught himself to read playing wii games and reading the instructions. He reads at a 2nd grade level. He figured out how to add and subtract by playing board games, math games on the computer, and the wii. I really have taught him very little. He seems to figure things out for himself. I know he needs to learn how to write sentences and do math problems on paper. He hates any kind of book work or anything that involves a peice of paper. He's very smart, just not in the traditional way. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LegoMom3

nrpofp said:


> I am new to these boards. I am in the process of planning first wdw trip. I am also a homeschooler. I am glad I found this thread. I am having a very difficult time with my 1st grader. I think I have become a unschooler and not by choice. Where can I find more information on this method of teaching or not teaching as some would say. My third grader is easy. I just throw him some workbooks and he does them.  Such an easy kid. Not sure where he gets if from. My first grader taught himself to read playing wii games and reading the instructions. He reads at a 2nd grade level. He figured out how to add and subtract by playing board games, math games on the computer, and the wii. I really have taught him very little. He seems to figure things out for himself. I know he needs to learn how to write sentences and do math problems on paper. He hates any kind of book work or anything that involves a peice of paper. He's very smart, just not in the traditional way. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Do some research on John Holt.  He died in 1985 I believe it was but he's considered the pioneer of unschooling, and wrote extensively on children's natural curiosity and ability to learn in what we would now consider non-traditional ways (sounds like your youngest there is already figuring that out!).  I just got two books from my library by John Holt -- _How Children Learn,_ and _Learning All the Time._  If you can find those, I would highly recommend them.  They can also be purchased through Amazon.com.  If you want more immediate results, you can start by Googling him....there are articles and info on the 'Net that introduce you to his philosophy on natural learning.

.


----------



## bellebud

nrpofp said:


> I am new to these boards. I am in the process of planning first wdw trip. I am also a homeschooler. I am glad I found this thread. I am having a very difficult time with my 1st grader. I think I have become a unschooler and not by choice. Where can I find more information on this method of teaching or not teaching as some would say. My third grader is easy. I just throw him some workbooks and he does them.  Such an easy kid. Not sure where he gets if from. My first grader taught himself to read playing wii games and reading the instructions. He reads at a 2nd grade level. He figured out how to add and subtract by playing board games, math games on the computer, and the wii. I really have taught him very little. He seems to figure things out for himself. I know he needs to learn how to write sentences and do math problems on paper. He hates any kind of book work or anything that involves a peice of paper. He's very smart, just not in the traditional way. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



HI and Welcome!  

go a couple of posts back - I answered someone else and was talking about learning styles, and especially my ds9, and his math.  Your 1st grader sounds a lot like my ds.  

My dd11 is the kid I could throw a workbook at... but the longer we've been hsing (we've been at it 2 years now), the more she's also enjoying more "non-traditional" ways.  

But my ds is the kid who can't/won't learn on paper - I'm convinced the actual "writing" of his math work was totally getting in the way of his "learning" the math work.  I pulled them when he was in 2nd grade.  I put away all paper/pencil work for him and found many, many different ways for him to learn.  Even now, the ONLY paper/pencil work I have him do is his "sentence notebook" - which is for penmanship purposes and constructing proper sentences and proper punctuation.  This is taken from the Charlotte Mason method (google it - lots of good ideas for little kids).  I write about 3 - 5 sentences that he simply copies to the best of his ability (his penmanship is like his dads - messy!)  The sentences are always about him, or what we as a family did that day, or our recent vacation, etc.  I make them funny, or gross (which is funny to him), etc.  I even was doing the days of the week and months of the year for a few weeks when I realized he didn't know them "cold".  I also throw in a "Today is Tuesday, March 14, 2011, since homeschoolers don't have to write the date and such as "headings" on paperwork like they do in school, just so he sees it and writes it on a semi regular basis.  This method for my ds works wonderfully.  If I tried to "teach" him to capitalize the first letter of each sentence, he'd get annoyed.  Now he's just "doing" it and it will simply become habit, then I can point it out to him AFTER he's already learned it (without him getting annoyed and turned off from the learning).  My dd11 on the other hand, is totally open to me "teaching" her to do something.  Different kids, different temperments, and different learning styles.


----------



## robinsegg

bcbmommy said:


> I'm so glad to have found this forum, as I know no other mom who homeschool in my area.



Hi bcbmommy!
A suggestion for finding other hsers is to go to your local library (if there's a specific one with a kids area, go there) and ask the people there to give your contact information to hs'ers in your area. Believe me, people who work at the libraries *know* who homeschools


----------



## robinsegg

nrpofp said:


> I am new to these boards. I am in the process of planning first wdw trip. I am also a homeschooler. I am glad I found this thread. I am having a very difficult time with my 1st grader. I think I have become a unschooler and not by choice. Where can I find more information on this method of teaching or not teaching as some would say. My third grader is easy. I just throw him some workbooks and he does them.  Such an easy kid. Not sure where he gets if from. My first grader taught himself to read playing wii games and reading the instructions. He reads at a 2nd grade level. He figured out how to add and subtract by playing board games, math games on the computer, and the wii. I really have taught him very little. He seems to figure things out for himself. I know he needs to learn how to write sentences and do math problems on paper. He hates any kind of book work or anything that involves a peice of paper. He's very smart, just not in the traditional way. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Have you thought about making magnets with lots of different words on them and letting him put them in order to "write" the sentences . . . maybe on the fridge? You could do the same with numbers and math signs.

Or, maybe take shaving cream and have him "write" in it with his finger, or let him do it with fingerpaints on butcher block paper taped to the wall (you can get a "butt roll" from the newspaper, often for free)?

Or maybe he could use sidewalk chalk outside when the weather is fine?


----------



## nrpofp

LegoMom3 said:


> Do some research on John Holt.  He died in 1985 I believe it was but he's considered the pioneer of unschooling, and wrote extensively on children's natural curiosity and ability to learn in what we would now consider non-traditional ways (sounds like your youngest there is already figuring that out!).  I just got two books from my library by John Holt -- _How Children Learn,_ and _Learning All the Time._  If you can find those, I would highly recommend them.  They can also be purchased through Amazon.com.  If you want more immediate results, you can start by Googling him....there are articles and info on the 'Net that introduce you to his philosophy on natural learning.
> 
> .



Thanks I will buy that book immediately.


----------



## nrpofp

I'm so glad I found this thread. I was getting really frustrated and ready to send him to school. If he was in public school he would have to be in Kindergarden because his birthday missed the cut off. He is way beyond Kindergarden. People always ask me how much time I spend each day homeschooling. I'm always embarrassed to say about "an hour". Both my kids are ahead of the public school system by about a grade. We are very flexible and don't have a real schedule. I probably am more of a modified unschooler. I also work part-time so that cuts into my school time, but my dh picks up the slack. Somehow my kids are learning. I am excited to read the unschooling books. I am glad there is a name for the way I teach or don't teach.


----------



## nrpofp

robinsegg said:


> Have you thought about making magnets with lots of different words on them and letting him put them in order to "write" the sentences . . . maybe on the fridge? You could do the same with numbers and math signs.
> 
> Or, maybe take shaving cream and have him "write" in it with his finger, or let him do it with fingerpaints on butcher block paper taped to the wall (you can get a "butt roll" from the newspaper, often for free)?
> 
> Or maybe he could use sidewalk chalk outside when the weather is fine?



All great ideas. I think I nead to revolve his school work around the Mario bros and all the characters. You have given me some ideas.


----------



## robinsegg

nrpofp said:


> All great ideas. I think I nead to revolve his school work around the Mario bros and all the characters. You have given me some ideas.



If these ideas appeal to you, you may want to look at your local library or websites about Montessori method schooling. It's a very sensory-integrated way to learn


----------



## Mouseketeer67

dis-happy said:


> DD #1 was homeschooled from K-12.  She'll graduate from college this spring--bio major w/ honors!
> 
> DS #2 is a junior in high school.  Going strong!  He's very self motivated and easy to homeschool.  We'll try to make use of some dual enrollment with the community college next year.
> 
> DS #3 is in 4th grade.
> 
> DS #4 is still in diapers.  He likes to sit at the table when I'm homeschooling DS #3 and draw pictures and throw out numbers during math.



Congratulations to your daughter!  Thats awesome!!!


----------



## bcbmommy

The more I think about just letting ds work at his own pace, and with what he's interested in, the more I like the idea.  The funny thing is, the UPS man just delivered our new Math u see program in the mail.  I am anxious to see if ds likes it, though.  
Yesterday we were at Barnes & Noble (2 hours from here), and ds picked up a teacher planning notebook and said, "Here mom, you need this....it has a place to record my grades."  I explained to him that I really didn't see the need for "grades", but for some reason, he wants me to grade him.  I think maybe because he's spent 6 + years in public school, combined with the fact that he could show dad how he's doing.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Nicolepa

bcbmommy said:


> I explained to him that I really didn't see the need for "grades", but for some reason, he wants me to grade him.  I think maybe because he's spent 6 + years in public school, combined with the fact that he could show dad how he's doing.  Hmmm.....



Rather than grade him do a show and tell for Dad.  Whenever my son does something I want him to feel proud of I have him show his dad.   I'll even tell him, you are doing such a good job I want you to show this too your dad tonight.  His dad praises him and tells him how good he did. My son lights up like you wouldn't believe.  He just finished memorizing Psalm 27.  I am going to have him recite it for his Dad tonight.


----------



## graygables

bcbmommy said:


> The more I think about just letting ds work at his own pace, and with what he's interested in, the more I like the idea.  The funny thing is, the UPS man just delivered our new Math u see program in the mail.  I am anxious to see if ds likes it, though.
> Yesterday we were at Barnes & Noble (2 hours from here), and ds picked up a teacher planning notebook and said, "Here mom, you need this....it has a place to record my grades."  I explained to him that I really didn't see the need for "grades", but for some reason, he wants me to grade him.  I think maybe because he's spent 6 + years in public school, combined with the fact that he could show dad how he's doing.  Hmmm.....



My oldest 2 were in PS for 3 years and had the same thing.  We had to have a "school room" with bookshelves and reading areas and gradebooks and planners.  I did add a candle to the work table .  It took several months for them to decompress and realize that "learning" and "school" were two very different things.  PS kids have an instilled image of "what school looks like", so they often seem frightened that if their school doesn't "look" like that, how will they ever learn anything?

That said, my younger 2 have never been in a PS and they still like for me to grade their math and put the smiley face on the paper.  They've watched enough television and have seen me get grades in grad school (and I'm afraid I'm a bit of an over-achiever ), so they do like to have their work evaluated in some way.  Now that the oldest is in high school, I am having to mark her work to create her transcript.  I just don't grade each and every thing they do.


----------



## sl_underwood

LegoMom3 said:


> Any unschoolers in this group?....fans of John Holt?  I'm not seeking to start a "how to" debate, just wondering if I have any who are like-minded in their approach!  (*graygables*, your middle paragraph above here is spot-on to my philosophy!)
> 
> 
> 
> .



I do not really classify us as unschoolers but we do a great deal of what people would consider unschooling.  I just prefer not to label us with any specific style as we are a continual work in progress.  For each of my kids, we do what works.  My oldest graduated at 16 and went to cosmetology school, in addition to taking college courses.  She did use a curriculum for high school (her choice) but before that we did a lot of different things.  For example, she loves to do crafts like wood burning, jewelry making, soap making, etc.  She had an online business doing this while she was in middle school.  Her math consisted of running her business.  Now, she still has a business but its a different one.  She found that special needs equipment, like weighted vests and blankets were very expensive and designed one for her brother that was just awesome.  I showed it to his therapist one day and she got Kara ten clients within the week.  My younger dd is also very creative but her creativity comes in the form of writing.  At 14, she has been published four times and is currently writing her first full length novel which she hopes to publish.  When she writes, she can get so involved that she forgets about things like math or social studies, though she does do a great deal of research for her books on places, people, and events.  As for science, she volunteers at our vets office one day a week and learns a great deal there.  She does use teaching textbooks for math, but I do not get upset if she gets into writing and forgets about TT for a few days.  We have a ton of curriculum available and over the years have used Real Science 4 kids, which we loved and handwriting without tears which we also liked alot.  My son has Math u See and handwriting without tears but past that, we use montesorri curriculum and free resourcs.  He has a number of special needs that make school at home an impossible task and I am not sure I could do school at home anyway.  We do a great deal of montesorri because my sister is a montesorri teacher and has given me a large number of resources and because he really likes the hands on work.  We also play games and our school looks more like play most days.


----------



## bellebud

bcbmommy said:


> "Here mom, you need this....it has a place to record my grades."  I explained to him that I really didn't see the need for "grades", but for some reason, he wants me to grade him.  I think maybe because he's spent 6 + years in public school, combined with the fact that he could show dad how he's doing.  Hmmm.....



My dd11 did that too when we left school 2 years ago.  The first day we were home (I pulled them mid-year)She made up our "school binder"... made a logo, named our school, made an attendance sheet - then took attendance - yep - she and her brother were present - check, check!  

She made schedules for every subject she was used to doing in school, etc, etc.  It lasted a few weeks.  Her wanting me to 'grade' her work lasted about a year.  Now 2 years later, we're very relaxed homeschoolers, and she could care less if I grade her (we hardly do any work that would require "grading" anyway).  

It definitely takes a while for the deschooling to really kick in, but it does.  That is when their interests and passions really emerge, and the real learning takes place... it's awesome to watch!


----------



## figment3258

I really hope someone can help me 

We use alpha omega life pacs as our curriculum and we like it. Next tuesday rainbow reasources are having a sale on all the alpha omega stuff at 20% off. I am thinking about buying for next year. here is my question

has anyone used the switched on school house I think my daughter would like to use the computer but i want to see how some one else likes it. Feel free to pm me thanks so much!


----------



## KibbyCat

figment3258 said:


> I really hope someone can help me
> 
> We use alpha omega life pacs as our curriculum and we like it. Next tuesday rainbow reasources are having a sale on all the alpha omega stuff at 20% off. I am thinking about buying for next year. here is my question
> 
> has anyone used the switched on school house I think my daughter would like to use the computer but i want to see how some one else likes it. Feel free to pm me thanks so much!



Sending you a PM.

By the way, where did you get the Yoshi and Hello Kitty smilies?  Love them!


----------



## SCHBR'smom

figment3258 said:


> I really hope someone can help me
> 
> We use alpha omega life pacs as our curriculum and we like it. Next tuesday rainbow reasources are having a sale on all the alpha omega stuff at 20% off. I am thinking about buying for next year. here is my question
> 
> has anyone used the switched on school house I think my daughter would like to use the computer but i want to see how some one else likes it. Feel free to pm me thanks so much!



We tried Switched on Schoolhouse for my oldest for history when we first started homeschooling.  It didn't work for her.  She didn't enjoy it and tried to rush through.  We quickly switched.


----------



## disney_family_1247

Does anyone know the dates for Homeschool Days at Disney for Jan '12?  If not, what were the dates this year?  We'd like to do it next year


----------



## kimmyann

First off, this consideration is in the very infant stages. I have not researched very much other than my state laws & city requirements. I would like to hear from anyone that has any experience with homeschooling or just can share some good/bad points. Like I said this is only a consideration right now and I will explain a little why.

My 14 year old DS is in the 8th grade. He was held back in 2nd grade due to struggling in pretty much all areas. He did have ADHD, then as he got older diagnosed as ADD. He no longer takes medication simply because he no longer needs it like he did. Meds or not it never changed his learning problems. He did have a 504 plan, which the middle school last year pressured me to stop it because they don't really utilize it anyway. One thing I have learned through all of these years of him struggling is, if your child is not technically learning disabled or an easy learner (including gifted or just smarter) then they can easily fall through those invisable cracks you always hear about. I have gone against teachers and schools trying to get him the help I think he needs only to become frustrated with the entire system. He has totally shut down this year and I can't change it. His teachers are fed up because he gets frustrated and then gets an attitude because they don't have the time to help him one on one. He tells his sister he gets picked on, but refuses to discuss it with me. I can't even get him to bring home his homework anymore, he just doesn't care any longer. His teachers won't post his homework on the webpage, so I never know what is even due. He is just so frustrated and tired by the end of the school day that he is totally shut down to even think about homework.

With that said, I know what he needs and I know how to get through to him. I myself did not go to college. I only have my high school diploma and trade school. I am aware there are programs available. Is this reason enough to homeschool him? I am so scared that I may hurt him more than help, but then again I see what path he is on and I refuse to lay down and do nothing. Our school system here is good. I have my oldest DD who breezed right through advanced classes and my youngest DD who is in the gifted class. My son is totally different and has always had a hard time. I mentioned to him just in passing and his reaction was "PLEASE, I can't take it anymore". I just feel like crying, just as I have for years over him. I can't really discuss this with my friends because I know that they don't have any problems with their children and school so they just wouldn't understand.

Kim


----------



## robinsegg

kimmyann said:


> First off, this consideration is in the very infant stages. I have not researched very much other than my state laws & city requirements. I would like to hear from anyone that has any experience with homeschooling or just can share some good/bad points. Like I said this is only a consideration right now and I will explain a little why.
> 
> My 14 year old DS is in the 8th grade. He was held back in 2nd grade due to struggling in pretty much all areas. He did have ADHD, then as he got older diagnosed as ADD. He no longer takes medication simply because he no longer needs it like he did. Meds or not it never changed his learning problems. He did have a 504 plan, which the middle school last year pressured me to stop it because they don't really utilize it anyway. One thing I have learned through all of these years of him struggling is, if your child is not technically learning disabled or an easy learner (including gifted or just smarter) then they can easily fall through those invisable cracks you always hear about. I have gone against teachers and schools trying to get him the help I think he needs only to become frustrated with the entire system. He has totally shut down this year and I can't change it. His teachers are fed up because he gets frustrated and then gets an attitude because they don't have the time to help him one on one. He tells his sister he gets picked on, but refuses to discuss it with me. I can't even get him to bring home his homework anymore, he just doesn't care any longer. His teachers won't post his homework on the webpage, so I never know what is even due. He is just so frustrated and tired by the end of the school day that he is totally shut down to even think about homework.
> 
> With that said, I know what he needs and I know how to get through to him. I myself did not go to college. I only have my high school diploma and trade school. I am aware there are programs available. Is this reason enough to homeschool him? I am so scared that I may hurt him more than help, but then again I see what path he is on and I refuse to lay down and do nothing. Our school system here is good. I have my oldest DD who breezed right through advanced classes and my youngest DD who is in the gifted class. My son is totally different and has always had a hard time. I mentioned to him just in passing and his reaction was "PLEASE, I can't take it anymore". I just feel like crying, just as I have for years over him. I can't really discuss this with my friends because I know that they don't have any problems with their children and school so they just wouldn't understand.
> 
> Kim


First,  to you!
Ok, now on to your issues:
1. Your son *not* being adequately educated by the school is *definitely* enough reason to homeschool!
2. You *do not* need to have gone to college to homeschool.
3. If you're not entirely comfortable, there are curricula available that has a teacher on a DVD. Then, you can help ds understand the material in the way that works for him (either you watch the dvd together, or you watch it and teach him with the dvd as a backup).
I always recommend starting with the book "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling" by Lisa Whelchel. It's a great overview of what curricula is available, but uses actual families to describe how it works for them.
Feel free to ask us any questions you have!


----------



## KibbyCat

robinsegg said:


> first,  To you!
> Ok, now on to your issues:
> 1. Your son *not* being adequately educated by the school is *definitely* enough reason to homeschool!
> 2. You *do not* need to have gone to college to homeschool.
> 3. If you're not entirely comfortable, there are curricula available that has a teacher on a dvd. Then, you can help ds understand the material in the way that works for him (either you watch the dvd together, or you watch it and teach him with the dvd as a backup).
> I always recommend starting with the book "so, you're thinking about homeschooling" by lisa whelchel. It's a great overview of what curricula is available, but uses actual families to describe how it works for them.
> Feel free to ask us any questions you have!



*ditto*


----------



## kimmyann

Thank you both.  I actually just purchased that book from amazon today because someone on the other board highly suggested it also.  Hope to start reading it next week.  In the mean time I'll be reading alot here and on other sites.  I even said to my DH a few minutes ago, "why they heck didn't I think of this before?".  I just didn't realize.

Kim


----------



## bellebud

kimmyann said:


> He was held back in 2nd grade due to struggling in pretty much all areas. He did have ADHD, then as he got older diagnosed as ADD. He no longer takes medication simply because he no longer needs it like he did. Meds or not it never changed his learning problems. He did have a 504 plan, which the middle school last year pressured me to stop it because they don't really utilize it anyway. *One thing I have learned through all of these years of him struggling is, if your child is not technically learning disabled or an easy learner (including gifted or just smarter) then they can easily fall through those invisable cracks you always hear about. *



Hi Kim 

I pulled my kids from our small, private catholic school 2 years ago (dd was in 4th and ds was in 2nd).  Our last 2 years of homeschooling have been the best years of their learning and our family lives!  

Your ds sounds a lot like my ds9.  I have a feeling the part I bolded above (and his AHDH and ADD) is more due to his learning style than anything else.  That could be why the meds didn't help w/ his schooling - because it wasn't the problem in the first place.  Technically, there could very well be NO *problem* - it could just be his learning style.

I very, very highly recommend http://www.learningsuccessinstitute.com/mariaemma.html
for you to assess his learning style.  There's a homeschool assessment on the left side.  

Assessing my ds and homeschooling him 'saved' him from a downhill spiral in learning and reaching his full potential.  My ds couldn't complete his math work (2nd grade), and would come home w/ "INCOMPLETE CLASSWORK" in red ink on the top of the worksheet (made him feel really good - every day he said "mom, I'm the stupidest kid in class"), THEN after trying to complete that worksheet, we had all the regular homework to do.  It was impossible for him.  He was DONE with schooling for the day.  

BUT the problem lay in his own, individual learning style, not in the school, and not in his brain.  No learning disability or anything like that, but he learns very different from the average student, and schools can only cater to the average student (of course - they have 30 kids they're trying to keep under control and teach to).  Here's what I figured out w/ my ds... the actual writing of the math was getting in the way of him 'learning' the math.  He NEEDS to figure out something in his head on his own before he can really see it written down and get it (I'm soooo the opposite - I have to see it written down first), and i would have never known this about him, and he would have continued to struggle horribly if I had kept him in school.  

His first grade teacher had called me in for a conference because ds wasn't showing all his work on the math problems... he was getting the correct answer, but that's it.  He was doing it in his head.  She said she was going to start marking them all wrong, even if they were right, because he needed to show the work.  I get that the teachers need to see that - so we really tried at home to get him to do this.  Never happened.  Now, when I teach him math, we do it all verbally and with games, etc, then when he really gets it, we can go to paper.  School has to do it the other way around.

When I pulled my kids from school (2 years ago this coming March), we 'deschooled' for a little while, which was hard for me to feel ok doing, because I was so programed to think that even a missed day of school would hold them back later in life.  I LOL at that thought now, but it took a while for me to get there, with major support from veteran homeschooling moms.  

In my ds's learning assessment, he scored extremely high in "inventor" and "performer", and very low in everything else, which the one homeschooling mom who recommended the site said is not very common (kids are usually a little more well-rounded, like my dd11 is).  

This was one of the problems w/ my ds and 'school'... his learning style is fairly extreme, and a school simply cannot accomodate it.  And the funny thing is, I didn't see any "inventor" in him at the time, because school can't really allow that type of learner to shine.  It's amazing to me, this past year, how much of an "inventor" he's become, and how much he learns through his being allowed to 'invent'.  And it's because he's being allowed to become his true self by me homeschooling him.  Also, "performer" means he has to move when learning, and that's certainly kind of hard to do in a school setting.  My ds is like 3 boys rolled into one, always climbing, moving, goofing, etc.  But when allowed to learn the way he's comfortable, his learning is easy.  That was never the case in school.  

My dd11 had a more well-rounded assessment, and she was doing fine in school, but she can really follow her passions being homeschooled.  But she'd be ok either way I think.  

I want to also recommend John Taylor Gatto and John Holt.  Please take some time to read some of their books.  John Taylor Gatto was "teacher of the year" 2 or 3 times in NYC, has retired, and is now a huge homeschooling advocate.  

My kids are younger, so I don't have advice for the high school years, but wanted to just give you my experience so far.

Good luck deciding what to do.


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

Hi everyone!

We live in a horrible school district! House is for sale, but market is very slow around here. We sent DS1 to private Catholic school for mini-ps and pre-k (where he currently is). DS2 will be attending pre-k next year to learn how to be away from Mommy. But with his tuition, and how much they want to charge for DS1's and the uniform cost......!

So, not knowing where we will be next school year, I have decided to homeschool DS1 for K. This is not a new concept for me. I was originally going to homeschool all of my children, but at the time it was for the wrong reasons. It was because I was clinging too tight. 

DS is so very bright and loves school. He just turned 5 a couple of weeks ago and is learning to read, can count to 100, add and subtract and is well-adjusted.

That's a little background, now here's the problem.

I am completely overwhelmed. There is so much material out there and so many different methods. How do you know which one works best for you? How did you all begin? I am so excited to do this and if this year goes well, will continue long term with all 3 boys.

Please help!

Lisa


----------



## bellebud

ADAMANDLISA said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We live in a horrible school district! House is for sale, but market is very slow around here. We sent DS1 to private Catholic school for mini-ps and pre-k (where he currently is). DS2 will be attending pre-k next year to learn how to be away from Mommy. But with his tuition, and how much they want to charge for DS1's and the uniform cost......!
> 
> So, not knowing where we will be next school year, I have decided to homeschool DS1 for K. This is not a new concept for me. I was originally going to homeschool all of my children, but at the time it was for the wrong reasons. It was because I was clinging too tight.
> 
> DS is so very bright and loves school. He just turned 5 a couple of weeks ago and is learning to read, can count to 100, add and subtract and is well-adjusted.
> 
> That's a little background, now here's the problem.
> 
> I am completely overwhelmed. There is so much material out there and so many different methods. How do you know which one works best for you? How did you all begin? I am so excited to do this and if this year goes well, will continue long term with all 3 boys.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Lisa



I love a lot of what the Charlotte Mason method (google it) does with younger kids.  If I had homeschooled when mine were that little, I would have followed a lot of her ideas.


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

bellebud said:


> I love a lot of what the Charlotte Mason method (google it) does with younger kids. If I had homeschooled when mine were that little, I would have followed a lot of her ideas.


 
Thank you for your reply. I've been checking this method out and it looks really good. I feel like my mind is starting to mix up all of the different methods...it feels like jello!


----------



## bellebud

ADAMANDLISA said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've been checking this method out and it looks really good. I feel like my mind is starting to mix up all of the different methods...it feels like jello!



ahhhh yes!  the jello-mind... I've had that too!

What I love about that method is being able to involve all the younger ages together.  It's not "school-y" in the sense of textbooks for little kids... it just seems like such a 'nice' method for little ones.  Good luck and enjoy - I LOVE hsing my kids!  And I admit, I'm one of those moms who always missed my kids when they went off to school (I pulled them from 2nd and 4th grades) - I volunteered everyday at the school, and loved snow days and summer vacation time.  (I didn't pull them because I missed them - there were many, many reasons I pulled them).  But it's a great bonus to me to spend lots of time w/ them.

But that being said, my kids have tons of friends and we're part of a great homeschool group.  My kids take weekly classes w/ other homeschoolers, they take gymnastics, and sleep over other peoples houses no problem.  Just like kids who go to school.  So them spending a lot of time w/ me doesn't make them or me clingy.  So go ahead and enjoy holding onto them


----------



## robinsegg

ADAMANDLISA said:


> I am completely overwhelmed. There is so much material out there and so many different methods. How do you know which one works best for you? How did you all begin? I am so excited to do this and if this year goes well, will continue long term with all 3 boys.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Lisa


Lisa,
I always recommend "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling" by Lisa Whelchel. It's an easy read, conversational book that covers 15 different curricula in 15 different families that homeschool 15 different ways. It can give you a clear overview for what's out there and help you "rule out" options that won't work for you.

Find out your child's learning style. There's a book called "How to Maximize Your Child's Learning Potential" that gives a look at what each learning style is like at different ages, as well as age-appropriate ways to teach each type of child.

Five in a Row is a great preK curriculum that uses Charlotte Mason methods, if you're interested in such. You can also look into www.letteroftheweek.com that will give you a free curriculum for each sound of the alphabet.

Have fun!


----------



## Nicolepa

kimmyann said:


> My 14 year old DS is in the 8th grade. He was held back in 2nd grade due to struggling in pretty much all areas. He did have ADHD, then as he got older diagnosed as ADD. He no longer takes medication simply because he no longer needs it like he did. Meds or not it never changed his learning problems. He did have a 504 plan, which the middle school last year pressured me to stop it because they don't really utilize it anyway. Kim




I would highly recommend reading The Mislabled Child.  I am just finishing up this book and it is amazing.  It explains all the different learning issues and how they are commonly mislabled.  Most of the kids labeled w/ADHD don't really have it, they have other issues that present as ADHD and most Dr's aren't informed enough or know enough to dig deeper.  It have verified for me that my son has some auditory processing issues and Sensory Processing Disorder.  SPD presents as ADHD in a lot of ways.  I was sure my son had ADD in addition to SPD, but now I'm not so sure.  My Dr. had mentioned SPD and said to look into that because if he has that you wouldn't approach it the same way as ADD.

It is a hard read in some areas but it is wonderful.  I highly suggest anyone who is or who pulled there kids because they were having issues in school read this book.  For me in confirmed that I am doing the right thing.  Every section that has applied to my child has said the best learning enviornment for him is either a computer or homeschool.


----------



## KibbyCat

Here is a very interesting video on education:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U

Definitely gets you thinking.


----------



## bellebud

KibbyCat said:


> Here is a very interesting video on education:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U
> 
> Definitely gets you thinking.



This goes along w/ what John Taylor Gatto says,  and I totally agree w/ it.


----------



## MommyBell08

KibbyCat said:


> Here is a very interesting video on education:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U
> 
> Definitely gets you thinking.



Very cool!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

kimmyann said:


> First off, this consideration is in the very infant stages. I have not researched very much other than my state laws & city requirements. I would like to hear from anyone that has any experience with homeschooling or just can share some good/bad points. Like I said this is only a consideration right now and I will explain a little why.
> 
> My 14 year old DS is in the 8th grade. He was held back in 2nd grade due to struggling in pretty much all areas. He did have ADHD, then as he got older diagnosed as ADD. He no longer takes medication simply because he no longer needs it like he did. Meds or not it never changed his learning problems. He did have a 504 plan, which the middle school last year pressured me to stop it because they don't really utilize it anyway. One thing I have learned through all of these years of him struggling is, if your child is not technically learning disabled or an easy learner (including gifted or just smarter) then they can easily fall through those invisable cracks you always hear about. I have gone against teachers and schools trying to get him the help I think he needs only to become frustrated with the entire system. He has totally shut down this year and I can't change it. His teachers are fed up because he gets frustrated and then gets an attitude because they don't have the time to help him one on one. He tells his sister he gets picked on, but refuses to discuss it with me. I can't even get him to bring home his homework anymore, he just doesn't care any longer. His teachers won't post his homework on the webpage, so I never know what is even due. He is just so frustrated and tired by the end of the school day that he is totally shut down to even think about homework.
> 
> With that said, I know what he needs and I know how to get through to him. I myself did not go to college. I only have my high school diploma and trade school. I am aware there are programs available. Is this reason enough to homeschool him? I am so scared that I may hurt him more than help, but then again I see what path he is on and I refuse to lay down and do nothing. Our school system here is good. I have my oldest DD who breezed right through advanced classes and my youngest DD who is in the gifted class. My son is totally different and has always had a hard time. I mentioned to him just in passing and his reaction was "PLEASE, I can't take it anymore". I just feel like crying, just as I have for years over him. I can't really discuss this with my friends because I know that they don't have any problems with their children and school so they just wouldn't understand.
> 
> Kim





bellebud said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> I pulled my kids from our small, private catholic school 2 years ago (dd was in 4th and ds was in 2nd).  Our last 2 years of homeschooling have been the best years of their learning and our family lives!
> 
> Your ds sounds a lot like my ds9.  I have a feeling the part I bolded above (and his AHDH and ADD) is more due to his learning style than anything else.  That could be why the meds didn't help w/ his schooling - because it wasn't the problem in the first place.  Technically, there could very well be NO *problem* - it could just be his learning style.
> 
> I very, very highly recommend http://www.learningsuccessinstitute.com/mariaemma.html
> for you to assess his learning style.  There's a homeschool assessment on the left side.
> 
> Assessing my ds and homeschooling him 'saved' him from a downhill spiral in learning and reaching his full potential.  My ds couldn't complete his math work (2nd grade), and would come home w/ "INCOMPLETE CLASSWORK" in red ink on the top of the worksheet (made him feel really good - every day he said "mom, I'm the stupidest kid in class"), THEN after trying to complete that worksheet, we had all the regular homework to do.  It was impossible for him.  He was DONE with schooling for the day.
> 
> BUT the problem lay in his own, individual learning style, not in the school, and not in his brain.  No learning disability or anything like that, but he learns very different from the average student, and schools can only cater to the average student (of course - they have 30 kids they're trying to keep under control and teach to).  Here's what I figured out w/ my ds... the actual writing of the math was getting in the way of him 'learning' the math.  He NEEDS to figure out something in his head on his own before he can really see it written down and get it (I'm soooo the opposite - I have to see it written down first), and i would have never known this about him, and he would have continued to struggle horribly if I had kept him in school.
> 
> His first grade teacher had called me in for a conference because ds wasn't showing all his work on the math problems... he was getting the correct answer, but that's it.  He was doing it in his head.  She said she was going to start marking them all wrong, even if they were right, because he needed to show the work.  I get that the teachers need to see that - so we really tried at home to get him to do this.  Never happened.  Now, when I teach him math, we do it all verbally and with games, etc, then when he really gets it, we can go to paper.  School has to do it the other way around.
> 
> When I pulled my kids from school (2 years ago this coming March), we 'deschooled' for a little while, which was hard for me to feel ok doing, because I was so programed to think that even a missed day of school would hold them back later in life.  I LOL at that thought now, but it took a while for me to get there, with major support from veteran homeschooling moms.
> 
> In my ds's learning assessment, he scored extremely high in "inventor" and "performer", and very low in everything else, which the one homeschooling mom who recommended the site said is not very common (kids are usually a little more well-rounded, like my dd11 is).
> 
> This was one of the problems w/ my ds and 'school'... his learning style is fairly extreme, and a school simply cannot accomodate it.  And the funny thing is, I didn't see any "inventor" in him at the time, because school can't really allow that type of learner to shine.  It's amazing to me, this past year, how much of an "inventor" he's become, and how much he learns through his being allowed to 'invent'.  And it's because he's being allowed to become his true self by me homeschooling him.  Also, "performer" means he has to move when learning, and that's certainly kind of hard to do in a school setting.  My ds is like 3 boys rolled into one, always climbing, moving, goofing, etc.  But when allowed to learn the way he's comfortable, his learning is easy.  That was never the case in school.
> 
> My dd11 had a more well-rounded assessment, and she was doing fine in school, but she can really follow her passions being homeschooled.  But she'd be ok either way I think.
> 
> I want to also recommend John Taylor Gatto and John Holt.  Please take some time to read some of their books.  John Taylor Gatto was "teacher of the year" 2 or 3 times in NYC, has retired, and is now a huge homeschooling advocate.
> 
> My kids are younger, so I don't have advice for the high school years, but wanted to just give you my experience so far.
> 
> Good luck deciding what to do.



Kimmyann- reading your post my eyes filled up. I loved what bellebud had to say (probably because her DS sound exactly like my DS ;-) I agree knowing your students' learning styles is so important. While you are at your beginning stages of research I have a feeling you are going to fall in love with homeschooling. You will also have tons of questions. Please ask us anything.


----------



## ADAMANDLISA

bellebud said:


> ahhhh yes! the jello-mind... I've had that too!
> 
> What I love about that method is being able to involve all the younger ages together. It's not "school-y" in the sense of textbooks for little kids... it just seems like such a 'nice' method for little ones. Good luck and enjoy - I LOVE hsing my kids! And I admit, I'm one of those moms who always missed my kids when they went off to school (I pulled them from 2nd and 4th grades) - I volunteered everyday at the school, and loved snow days and summer vacation time. (I didn't pull them because I missed them - there were many, many reasons I pulled them). But it's a great bonus to me to spend lots of time w/ them.
> 
> But that being said, my kids have tons of friends and we're part of a great homeschool group. My kids take weekly classes w/ other homeschoolers, they take gymnastics, and sleep over other peoples houses no problem. Just like kids who go to school. So them spending a lot of time w/ me doesn't make them or me clingy. So go ahead and enjoy holding onto them


 
I really wanted to start DS2 (Landon) with DS1 (Dylan) since they are only 15 months apart. Landon was supposed to start mini-ps this year, but he just really didn't want to do it. We used to tell him that if he learned to potty train, he would be able to go to school. Turns out that I think it was scaring him. He wasn't ready and the week after we told him that he didn't have to go, he was completely trained. 

This year he is ready and I'm glad. He needs a little time to grow on his own without Dylan (who loves to dictate his life ). Then I will bring him home! 

BTW, I finally decided on CM for our first year. What a weight lifted! Now to figure out what I want to do with this program!






robinsegg said:


> Lisa,
> I always recommend "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling" by Lisa Whelchel. It's an easy read, conversational book that covers 15 different curricula in 15 different families that homeschool 15 different ways. It can give you a clear overview for what's out there and help you "rule out" options that won't work for you.
> 
> Find out your child's learning style. There's a book called "How to Maximize Your Child's Learning Potential" that gives a look at what each learning style is like at different ages, as well as age-appropriate ways to teach each type of child.
> 
> Five in a Row is a great preK curriculum that uses Charlotte Mason methods, if you're interested in such. You can also look into www.letteroftheweek.com that will give you a free curriculum for each sound of the alphabet.
> 
> Have fun!


 
I heard about "Blair's" book! I need to get over to the library to read it. The other one you mentioned sounds great too. It seems that a lot of people have to play around to find out what fits for them...especially when you have multiple children who are all so different.


----------



## kimmyann

Nicolepa said:


> I would highly recommend reading The Mislabled Child.  I am just finishing up this book and it is amazing.  It explains all the different learning issues and how they are commonly mislabled.  Most of the kids labeled w/ADHD don't really have it, they have other issues that present as ADHD and most Dr's aren't informed enough or know enough to dig deeper.  It have verified for me that my son has some auditory processing issues and Sensory Processing Disorder.  SPD presents as ADHD in a lot of ways.  I was sure my son had ADD in addition to SPD, but now I'm not so sure.  My Dr. had mentioned SPD and said to look into that because if he has that you wouldn't approach it the same way as ADD.
> 
> It is a hard read in some areas but it is wonderful.  I highly suggest anyone who is or who pulled there kids because they were having issues in school read this book.  For me in confirmed that I am doing the right thing.  Every section that has applied to my child has said the best learning enviornment for him is either a computer or homeschool.



Thank you guys so very much, not only you, but everyone on this board.  You don't have any idea (well you probably do) how much of a relief this is to realize I am not alone.  I just wish I would have known or even thought about this before.  It's like opening a door to a whole new world and it feels great.

Kibbycat, WOW.  I never would have looked at it like that.  Thank you for sharing.



gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Kimmyann- reading your post my eyes filled up. I loved what bellebud had to say (probably because her DS sound exactly like my DS ;-) I agree knowing your students' learning styles is so important. While you are at your beginning stages of research I have a feeling you are going to fall in love with homeschooling. You will also have tons of questions. Please ask us anything.


----------



## Nicolepa

kimmyann said:


> Thank you guys so very much, not only you, but everyone on this board.  You don't have any idea (well you probably do) how much of a relief this is to realize I am not alone.  I just wish I would have known or even thought about this before.  It's like opening a door to a whole new world and it feels great.
> 
> Kibbycat, WOW.  I never would have looked at it like that.  Thank you for sharing.



When I pulledd my son out last year he was getting physically ill from the stress at school.  He would get migraines so bad he would throw up and black out.  I didn't realized they were from stress until he had been home about 6 months and I realized he hadn't had one since.  We had been seeing a nurologist and talking about medication etc for him.  He has been home 1.5 years now and has had 1 instance of a migraine causing him to throw up (and that was because he didn't eat all day).

When I ask him if when he thinks he wants to go back to school he says never.  He disliked everything about it.  We were orginally planning on him returning to school for Jr. high.  At this point I don't see it happening before high school, if at all.


----------



## sskem96

I just pulled DD14 (8th grade) out of ps in Dec.  She had never had a problem in school before, but she suddenly developed some psychiatric problems and wasn't able to attend school regularly.  When she was there, it was in body only, so she wasn't absorbing anything.  Even after figuring out what was wrong with her and getting meds straightened out, she just couldn't make it through the school day.  She's perfectly capable of learning the material, but not necessarily from 8-2:45 M-F.  We decided she would learn a lot more if we taught her at home so we'd have more scheduling flexibility and less distractions.  

We are using Slavic Christian academy on-line.  It gives her the accountability she needs (has to log on every day to complete lessons), and gives me the support I need.  I work full time night shift, so I didn't feel like I could take on being full time teacher as well and ensure she was learning all she needed too.  She is doing great with the program.  Rather than do an assignment in each subject every day, she usually does all her math for the week one day, all her science the next day, etc.  She finds it much easier to focus on the subject that way.  

Her psychiatrist was very disapproving of me pulling her out of school, but I know it's the best thing for her right now.  She's loving it and seems very much back to "normal" as far as her mental state is concerned.  She takes gymnastics and cheer for her PE and socialization needs, and still gets together with her best friend from school regularly.  Of course softball will be starting up as soon as the weather warms up.  

DD11 is still in ps, and she plans to stay there.  She's a social bug and it's working fine for her right now, so I'm not going to rock the boat.

The hs groups around here won't accept you if you aren't 100% homeschooling all of your children, but I have a coworker who is hsing her 2 teenage girls and has another in college, so she's my support system right now.  Her kids went to ps til her oldest was in jr high too, and her youngest chose to stay in ps for the first couple years she was hsing the oldest two, so she understands our situation better than most people would.

Thanks for all the great ideas and book suggestions!  I homeschooled my youngest for K, but that's my only past experience and this came up pretty suddenly, so I definitely have some learning of my own to do!


----------



## LegoMom3

sskem96 said:


> I just pulled DD14 (8th grade) out of ps in Dec.  She had never had a problem in school before, but she suddenly developed some psychiatric problems and wasn't able to attend school regularly.  When she was there, it was in body only, so she wasn't absorbing anything.  Even after figuring out what was wrong with her and getting meds straightened out, she just couldn't make it through the school day.  She's perfectly capable of learning the material, but not necessarily from 8-2:45 M-F.  We decided she would learn a lot more if we taught her at home so we'd have more scheduling flexibility and less distractions.
> 
> We are using Slavic Christian academy on-line.  It gives her the accountability she needs (has to log on every day to complete lessons), and gives me the support I need.  I work full time night shift, so I didn't feel like I could take on being full time teacher as well and ensure she was learning all she needed too.  She is doing great with the program.  Rather than do an assignment in each subject every day, she usually does all her math for the week one day, all her science the next day, etc.  She finds it much easier to focus on the subject that way.
> 
> *Her psychiatrist was very disapproving of me pulling her out of school, but I know it's the best thing for her right now.  She's loving it and seems very much back to "normal" as far as her mental state is concerned. * She takes gymnastics and cheer for her PE and socialization needs, and still gets together with her best friend from school regularly.  Of course softball will be starting up as soon as the weather warms up.



Good for you sticking by your decision.  Sounds like it was the right choice in this case and that's a great report re: your daughter.  How encouraging that must be for you!



> DD11 is still in ps, and she plans to stay there.  She's a social bug and it's working fine for her right now, so I'm not going to rock the boat.
> 
> *The hs groups around here won't accept you if you aren't 100% homeschooling all of your children,* but I have a coworker who is hsing her 2 teenage girls and has another in college, so she's my support system right now.  Her kids went to ps til her oldest was in jr high too, and her youngest chose to stay in ps for the first couple years she was hsing the oldest two, so she understands our situation better than most people would.
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas and book suggestions!  I homeschooled my youngest for K, but that's my only past experience and this came up pretty suddenly, so I definitely have some learning of my own to do!



Literally??!....or in the sense that they just sort of snub you?!  I'm shocked either way!  That is just wrong.  There is a huge hs'ing group in my area but I've found it difficult to break into because we "unschool" and in this highly-academic part of our state, that seems to be frowned upon.  Whatever.  It works for us and my boys are thriving.  At least you have your coworker....even one person is better than none.  My "support" is all on-line at the moment but I'm a member of a few real good groups, so that helps too.

.


----------



## graygables

sskem96 said:


> Her psychiatrist was very disapproving of me pulling her out of school, but I know it's the best thing for her right now.



This is not at all unusual as most psychiatrists have gone through a system that programs people to believe that only professionals can teach and children can only be "socialized" by being in large groups of their peers.  It's quite sad.  My youngest DD's psychiatrist took some convincing by bringing in work samples (lapbooks) as well as showing her calendar.  I finally told him that I am the parent and I will make those decisions, not him, not the government, not anyone and if he didn't buy in, we'd find someone who would; I would not tolerate subversion.  After spending some time with me and DD, he completely dropped the school thing and was able to focus on her real challenges (panic disorder).  

I hope the psychiatrist can set aside personal programming about education and can help your DD continue to improve.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

KibbyCat said:


> Here is a very interesting video on education:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDZFcDGpL4U
> 
> Definitely gets you thinking.



Thank you for sharing. Very interesting.


----------



## robinsegg

ADAMANDLISA said:


> I heard about "Blair's" book! I need to get over to the library to read it. The other one you mentioned sounds great too. It seems that a lot of people have to play around to find out what fits for them...especially when you have multiple children who are all so different.


We had to try different curricula before we found one we liked  One of the things I did was to look at what my kids liked doing and what they liked doing with me. Since they love for me to read to them, we've settled on a curriculum style that is literature-rich. We've tried Sonlight, but the K selections scared me away  We tried Beautiful Feet, but it wasn't enough direction, I guess. We tried Living Books, but we'd already covered the grade-level history, and it's all integrated. Now, we're using My Father's World and love it!

Just figure out what they like to do and see what you can find to incorporate it Don't worry if it takes some time and "trial and error" to find the "best fit"!


----------



## robinsegg

Are you guys aware of http://www.HomeschoolFreebieOfTheDay.com?  It gives free resources each day of work week for homeschooling.


----------



## bellebud

ADAMANDLISA said:


> This year he is ready and I'm glad. He needs a little time to grow on his own without Dylan (who loves to dictate his life ). Then I will bring him home!
> 
> BTW, I finally decided on CM for our first year. What a weight lifted! Now to figure out what I want to do with this program!
> 
> It seems that a lot of people have to play around to find out what fits for them...especially when you have multiple children who are all so different.



A lot of hser's in my group send their little ones to a pre-K, just for the fun and socialization, then they hs them for the real school years.  sounds like a good plan!  

Glad you decided to CM for your first year.  It seems soooo wonderful for little kids!  I'd love to hear about what you decide to do w/ it and how it works out for you.

We've had to play around A LOT to find what works for us, and we're still always changing, and that's one of the best parts of hsing! 




Nicolepa said:


> When I pulledd my son out last year he was getting physically ill from the stress at school.
> 
> When I ask him if when he thinks he wants to go back to school he says never.  He disliked everything about it.



My ds was developing tics from stress, and he very often had headaches, which I was assuming was from allergies... but no headaches since we quit school, and the tics are gone.  Miracle!  My ds9 always says he'll never go back to school, and I fully agree w/ him!  His learning style is so opposite of a school-type learning environment - I'd never put him in that situation again.  It would simply be a recipe for failure for him, and he's brilliant in his own way (as I truly believe every child is). 




sskem96 said:


> She's perfectly capable of learning the material, but not necessarily from 8-2:45 M-F.
> 
> Rather than do an assignment in each subject every day, she usually does all her math for the week one day, all her science the next day, etc.  She finds it much easier to focus on the subject that way.
> 
> Her psychiatrist was very disapproving of me pulling her out of school,



We 'learn' (I try to not even call it school anymore) at so many various times throughout the day/week, we have no more set schedule.  Learning opportunities arise, we see them and take advantage of them.  It happens all the time, ESPECIALLY when it's not pre-planned.  I do try to do the 3r's and a language on a regular basis, but everything else is spontaneous.  My ds9 will say "mom, let's do my circuit board", and that's when we do 'science'.  Whenever he feels like it.

I like how your dd is doing a 'math day', etc.  I think that's a great benefit for some kids.  

And your psychiatrist should watch that video someone else posted about factory style schools, because that's where he came from and that's all he can see.  He knows nothing about different learning styles for different kids - he knows about medicating your dd for her panic disorder.  That's all he should be commenting on for your dd.


----------



## sskem96

LegoMom3 said:


> Literally??!....or in the sense that they just sort of snub you?!  I'm shocked either way!
> .



Well, I guess my hs DD and I could join, but my ps DD wouldn't be allowed to come to any of the activities even though many of them are outside of her regular school hours.  With a group that feels so strong against ps, I don't think we'd be accepted well.  Also, most of the hs'ers around here are Apostolic Christian and Mennonite.  We're Lutheran, so we'd already be viewed as outsiders, much like the people on this thread who live in Utah where the hs groups are largely Mormon.

Things are going fine on our own for now.  I'll have to look into adding some field trips so she doesn't get cabin fever!  This has been the worst winter I can remember in recent years.  We've had something like 4x more snow than average!


----------



## CandyHead09

Just wanted to say as a homeschooler WOO HOMESCHOOLING!

It's the best I highly recommend it for any skeptics! Your kids get way more room to grow and develop really good self esteem and strong personalities as well as amazing social skills (contrary to popular belief we are all really outgoing and good at making friends as we are all overly accepting haha) anddd you can go to Disney whenever you want because you can make up work before you go or when you get back and who wouldnt want that perk?!


----------



## disneygirlsanddrew

Do any of you know of any free fun online games that would help my 1st grader with her addition and subtraction facts?  I need some reinforcement.  I don't want to move on in our curriculum until she has them down some more and I am running out of ideas and patience.  I thought a fun online game might be a nice option for something extra.  Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

sskem96 said:


> Well, I guess my hs DD and I could join, but my ps DD wouldn't be allowed to come to any of the activities even though many of them are outside of her regular school hours.  With a group that feels so strong against ps, I don't think we'd be accepted well.  Also, most of the hs'ers around here are Apostolic Christian and Mennonite.  We're Lutheran, so we'd already be viewed as outsiders, much like the people on this thread who live in Utah where the hs groups are largely Mormon.
> 
> Things are going fine on our own for now.  I'll have to look into adding some field trips so she doesn't get cabin fever!  This has been the worst winter I can remember in recent years.  We've had something like 4x more snow than average!



Where in IL are you?  Is there a neighboring town that you could go to to join a group?


----------



## bellebud

CandyHead09 said:


> Just wanted to say as a homeschooler WOO HOMESCHOOLING!
> 
> It's the best I highly recommend it for any skeptics! Your kids get way more room to grow and develop really good self esteem and strong personalities as well as amazing social skills (contrary to popular belief we are all really outgoing and good at making friends as we are all overly accepting haha) anddd you can go to Disney whenever you want because you can make up work before you go or when you get back and who wouldnt want that perk?!



I couldn't agree more!!!  Woo-hoo for hsing!!!!!  



disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do any of you know of any free fun online games that would help my 1st grader with her addition and subtraction facts?  I need some reinforcement.  I don't want to move on in our curriculum until she has them down some more and I am running out of ideas and patience.  I thought a fun online game might be a nice option for something extra.  Thanks!



try http://jmathpage.com/

there's TONS there to look through


----------



## KibbyCat

disneygirlsanddrew said:


> Do any of you know of any free fun online games that would help my 1st grader with her addition and subtraction facts?  I need some reinforcement.  I don't want to move on in our curriculum until she has them down some more and I am running out of ideas and patience.  I thought a fun online game might be a nice option for something extra.  Thanks!



Here's a cute one: http://coolmath-games.com/

The "Feed Fribbit" addition and subtraction fly-catching frog games are perfect for reinforcing math facts.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

After years of feeling like God has placed homeschooling on my heart, I have to say DH is FINALLY opening up to the idea!!!  DD10 is in 4th grade & DS7 is in 1st. If I could (without hijacking your thread) I'd like to share a little of our background if I may.  

DH owns bedding plant nurseries & only works March-late May or early June of each year. We feel truly blessed that God has allowed him to stay at home the other 9mos of the yr & I am a SAHM. We've felt the urging to begin going on mission trips & we took our first family mission trip to Piedras Negras, Mexico during our Christmas break.  Well, that was IT! We are HOOKED & know this is what God has called us to do. Why else would DH only work 3mos out of the year? So, homeschooling just seems like the obvious choice, so we can travel when the opportunity arises. 

I do have several concerns. Please don't think of us as "shallow" when I ask these questions.  DS is EXTREMELY gifted in sports. (I know all moms think that, but he truly is.) What are the odds of him getting a sports scholarship while homeschooling? 
What is an approximation of the $$ you spend per yr on books/curriculums?
I am "mathmatically challenged" so is there much help for me?
And finally, what curriculum do you recommend? (A friend recommends the Houston public school system online, or something like that.) 
How many hours per day & days per wk do you have school?

I'm not at all worried about the social aspect, as many others have mentioned to us, b/c we are in church 3x per week, sports all yr, and have friends over all the time. Please forgive me for taking up so much space in your thread. I'm in the VERY early stages of this & I'm very nervous/excited. God bless, Angela


----------



## Nicolepa

weHEARTmickey said:


> I do have several concerns. Please don't think of us as "shallow" when I ask these questions.  DS is EXTREMELY gifted in sports. (I know all moms think that, but he truly is.) What are the odds of him getting a sports scholarship while homeschooling?
> 
> In all honesty I wouldn't worry about scholarships at this point.  Who knows what you will be called to do in 11 years when he graduates?  I'm not being snarky, one of the big things about homeschooling is to not wonder about the what if's too far out.  Most families I know take it one year at a time.
> 
> What is an approximation of the $$ you spend per yr on books/curriculums?
> This will vary greatly.  If you do a state funded online school (which I would not recommend in your situation) your cost would be zero. You can go up from there to thousands.  This year I spent $100.  I found all my cirriulum used at the homeschool resale shop or ebay.
> 
> I am "mathmatically challenged" so is there much help for me?
> There are math cirriulums out there that are all computer based so you wouldn't have to do much teaching.  The best part of homeschooling, IMO, is being able to learn with your children.  I've learned so much interesting history these last 2 years.
> 
> And finally, what curriculum do you recommend? (A friend recommends the Houston public school system online, or something like that.)
> 
> The cirriculum you choose is going to really depend on you and your children and their learning style.  I would get Cathy Duffy's Homeschool review and start looking at your different options.  The reason I wouldnt' do the public online school is because you want to travel.  I started out with an online public school and I felt hostage to the computer.  My son hated it after the first year.  It was all sit at your desk and do worksheet type stuff.  He needs to move around and have more interaction.  You have attendance requirements and progress goals that you must meet.  I'm not saying it can't be done, but was stressful for me to even take a day off for a field trip.  If you are going to be doing mission work, you may not have internet access and that will be required in order to complete some aspects of the schoolwork and report attendence.



Hope that helps!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Nicolepa said:


> What is an approximation of the $$ you spend per yr on books/curriculums?.........This will vary greatly. If you do a state funded online school (which I would not recommend in your situation) your cost would be zero. You can go up from there to thousands. This year I spent $100. I found all my cirriulum used at the homeschool resale shop or ebay. $100 is all? WOW!!!! I had NO idea! I figured it would cost almost as much as sending them to ps (once you factor in supplies, books, etc...)
> I am "mathmatically challenged" so is there much help for me?......There are math cirriulums out there that are all computer based so you wouldn't have to do much teaching. The best part of homeschooling, IMO, is being able to learn with your children. I've learned so much interesting history these last 2 years. That's great! I have A LOT to learn
> 
> And finally, what curriculum do you recommend? (A friend recommends the Houston public school system online, or something like that.).....The cirriculum you choose is going to really depend on you and your children and their learning style. I would get Cathy Duffy's Homeschool review and start looking at your different options. The reason I wouldnt' do the public online school is because you want to travel. I started out with an online public school and I felt hostage to the computer. My son hated it after the first year. It was all sit at your desk and do worksheet type stuff. He needs to move around and have more interaction. You have attendance requirements and progress goals that you must meet. I'm not saying it can't be done, but was stressful for me to even take a day off for a field trip. If you are going to be doing mission work, you may not have internet access and that will be required in order to complete some aspects of the schoolwork and report attendence. Thank you for enlightening me...I never would have thought of that. Online is definitely not an option for us.
> Hope that helps!


 It does tremendously! Thank you very much. You were probably already responding to me when I "edited in" the following question.....*How many hours per day & days per wk do you have school?*


----------



## Nicolepa

weHEARTmickey said:


> It does tremendously! Thank you very much. You were probably already responding to me when I "edited in" the following question.....*How many hours per day & days per wk do you have school?*



First off, I find I probably spen less on school supplies than when he was in school.  I don't have to buy new every year, he isn't sharing with the class etc.  Plus we use the computer and oral discussions more than writing.  

I won't tell you how long I spend schooling each day.  It will definitly scare you away.  My son has some senory issues and that makes our day take longer (which is on of the reasons I pulled him out).  It's still less than him going to school and then still having to do tons of homework each night!

I will say that most of my friends say they are done by lunch.  They spend 3-4 hours a day.  I only school 4 days a week.  I use the 5th day to catch up on stuff we didn't finish the other days.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I figured it was probably 4 hrs per day. So 5 days per wk is the "norm" for a 4 hr day? Would that include BOTH children in a 4 hr day? I know specifics are hard & I'm sorry to be so inquisitive! Both of my kids are at the top of their class (although I held DS back in kindergarten b/c he wasn't on a reading/maturity level I was comfortable with.)


----------



## Nicolepa

weHEARTmickey said:


> I figured it was probably 4 hrs per day. So 5 days per wk is the "norm" for a 4 hr day? Would that include BOTH children in a 4 hr day? I know specifics are hard & I'm sorry to be so inquisitive! Both of my kids are at the top of their class (although I held DS back in kindergarten b/c he wasn't on a reading/maturity level I was comfortable with.)



I think 3-4 hours is norm.  Most of my friends have 3 kids and they are done by lunch.  Some days might be 6 and some 2.  My son is in 3rd this year but last year for second we were done in 1.5-2 hours (with the online school).  If I was homeschooling all my children the main cirriculum I'm using would be used by both my children so they would only have math and some grammar to do on their own level, so it wouldn't increase my time by much at all.  My son does his grammar, handwriting and phonics w/little to no help from me and I spend about 10 minutes going over his math lesson with him.  (He picks up math very quickly.)


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Great!! I really do appreciate all of your help!


----------



## KibbyCat

weHEARTmickey said:


> After years of feeling like God has placed homeschooling on my heart, I have to say DH is FINALLY opening up to the idea!!!  DD10 is in 4th grade & DS7 is in 1st. If I could (without hijacking your thread) I'd like to share a little of our background if I may.
> 
> DH owns bedding plant nurseries & only works March-late May or early June of each year. We feel truly blessed that God has allowed him to stay at home the other 9mos of the yr & I am a SAHM. We've felt the urging to begin going on mission trips & we took our first family mission trip to Piedras Negras, Mexico during our Christmas break.  Well, that was IT! We are HOOKED & know this is what God has called us to do. Why else would DH only work 3mos out of the year? So, homeschooling just seems like the obvious choice, so we can travel when the opportunity arises.
> 
> I do have several concerns. Please don't think of us as "shallow" when I ask these questions.  DS is EXTREMELY gifted in sports. (I know all moms think that, but he truly is.)* What are the odds of him getting a sports scholarship while homeschooling? *
> *What is an approximation of the $$ you spend per yr on books/curriculums?*
> *I am "mathmatically challenged" so is there much help for me?*
> _*And finally, what curriculum do you recommend?*_ (A friend recommends the Houston public school system online, or something like that.)
> How many hours per day & days per wk do you have school?
> 
> I'm not at all worried about the social aspect, as many others have mentioned to us, b/c we are in church 3x per week, sports all yr, and have friends over all the time. Please forgive me for taking up so much space in your thread. I'm in the VERY early stages of this & I'm very nervous/excited. God bless, Angela





To answer your questions:
*Tim Tebow was homeschooled.
* It depends on your style.  You can get really good deals on eBay, through used bookstores like Half-Price Books, or homeschool resource stores.  I spent about $200 last year on everything for my kids.  My son (1st grade) is currently using ABeka workbooks because that's what his Preschool and Kindergarten used.  My daughter (4th grade) is using AlphaOmega's Switched On Schoolhouse.  It is computer-based, with discs for each subject.  We love it because it's easy to use, and takes relatively effort on the part of the parent.  For a new-to-homeschooling family, one with multiple children, or work-at-home parents, this option is great, because it eliminates lesson-planning, objective grading, and lecturing.
*Yes! (but again, it's based on your style and is relative to the curriculum you choose)
* This not only depends upon your style and children's learning styles, but upon your budget.  Some online schools are free but have computer minimum requirements; others charge fees for optional things like testing, data storage, and paper report cards.

Talk it over, pray about it, and do LOTS of research.  And feel free to ask LOTS of questions here.

Again,  and congrats on your decision! 

P.S. The most wonderful thing is that there's no legislation for Texas homeschooling that sets limits or requires documentation!


----------



## KibbyCat

Yes, a few hours a day is all you'll need.  The only reason why schools take 7 hours to get everything done is because the kids have to LINE UP to go to music, then LINE UP to go back to class then LINE UP to go eat lunch then LINE UP to go to recess then LINE UP to go use the restroom...etc.  Think of all that wasted time!  Plus, the classroom teachers spend an average of 20 minutes per subject lecturing on the day's lesson.  With ONE child, all you'll need is the time it takes for you to introduce something and them to pick up on it.

The number of days per week that you "school" is up to you.  Texas doesn't require a minimum number of school days or hours for homeschoolers.


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> DD10 is in 4th grade & DS7 is in 1st.
> 
> *we started hsing 2 years ago - my dd was in 4th and my ds was in 2nd.  I unintentionally allowed them a lot of time to deschool - they (and we parents) need to first get out of the mindset that learning has to take place the way they do it in school.  Our very first day home, my dd made an attendance sheet and took attendance (lol), because she was so programmed that we needed to do this.  It made her comfortable, so I went with it (and I honestly didn't know what the heck to do either).  But 2 years down the road now, we're extremely relaxed, because I see them learning all the time, and usually NOT from a worksheet or workbook.*
> 
> DS is EXTREMELY gifted in sports.  What are the odds of him getting a sports scholarship while homeschooling?
> 
> *I don't know anything about this, but let me plant this seed in your head.  He's young... you don't even know for sure where you'll be living when he's high school age.  You may decide to send him to high school for this reason, (or it may not be necessary).  Remember hsing doesn't have to be FOREVER.  You can re-evaluate each year, and see what's going to work for each of your kids.  One mom in our hs group is going to send one of her 13yo dd's (she has twins) to high school, because the daughter wants to either be a veterinarian, or a forensic scientist.  They feel she'll need the proper high school to get into the college she wants.  The other twin will remain home*
> 
> 
> What is an approximation of the $$ you spend per yr on books/curriculums?
> 
> *I don't buy any one curriculum, because I don't feel they're good for my kids.  What I buy is a "national standards" workbook for x-grade (from sam's club usually), open it up, see that nationally, they're teaching "this and that" in x-grade, then close the workbook and teach to my child in the way each learns best*
> 
> I am "mathmatically challenged" so is there much help for me?
> 
> *there's lots of help, from on-line math programs, to private tutors, to someone you know who happens to be good in math, to youtube (seriously), to dvd's you can buy.*
> 
> How many hours per day & days per wk do you have school?
> 
> [/B]
> not anywhere near what you'd think from them being in school.  there is SOOOO much downtime (non-learning time) that goes on in school, you can cover what you need to cover in probably 1/4 of the time it takes them in school.  seriously, one on one attention, catering to a child's learning style, and being able to teach when they're in the mood or right frame of mind for learning makes a huge difference in how much "time" something takes.  We absolutely don't "do school" at home.  We do science at night when there's a clear sky - we take out the telescope.  We do science on another day when we're at a pond.  We do science when we're on a fishing trip.  We read lots of books at times we want to, not set times of set days.  We watch history channel when we feel like it.  We take lots of field trips to places for science and history.  I do try to do the 3 r's (reading, writing, math) plus a language on a regular basis, and the rest just sort of comes.[/B]
> 
> I'm not at all worried about the social aspect,
> 
> *that all sounds really great!  you're covered socially!  and the most important thing is them being w/ you and your dh anyway*
> 
> Please forgive me for taking up so much space in your thread.
> 
> *OK, you're forgiven.    Angela, this thread is for EVERYONE who has any questions at all about hsing.  Glad you're here, and hope you enjoy the new adventure your family is starting!  *



hth!


----------



## bellebud

I just thought of more to say to you Angela, but didn't want to edit my pp.

My kids were 2 grades apart (21 months apart in age).  Math and grammer are the only things I teach separately.  Everything else, we all learn together.  

Here's one example... when we started hsing 2 years ago, my hs group had a Williamsburg, VA trip planned.  We all went for a week.  So, in the months leading up to that trip, we listened to the series Felicity Amercian Girl in the car on CD (from the library).  We were always in the car, so this worked (and the kids were a trapped audience - LOL).  We would discuss the historical aspects, but in a fun way.  Then actually going to Williamsburg and Jamestown - it was awesome!  The kids learned so much by us doing 'history' that way.  I remember pretty much falling asleep whenever I had to open a history textbook in school - so BORING!  We read kids level biographies for a lot of our history.  We watch history channel.  And again, we do a lot of field trips.  It doesn't matter that my ds technically is in 4th now and dd is in 6th.  The grade they're in seem to matter less and less the longer we homeschool.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

KibbyCat said:


> To answer your questions:
> *Tim Tebow was homeschooled. 'NUFF said
> .......Talk it over, pray about it, and do LOTS of research.  And feel free to ask LOTS of questions here. Thank you so much
> 
> P.S. The most wonderful thing is that there's no legislation for Texas homeschooling that sets limits or requires documentation!


 This is CRAZY to me, since they're so psycho about the TAKS tests (which is one reason I dislike TX ps)  Thank you again, for your awesome help! And I didn't quote your entire post b/c I didn't want to take up so much space again. But I appreciate every single answer. 




bellebud said:


> I just thought of more to say to you Angela, but didn't want to edit my pp. My kids were 2 grades apart (21 months apart in age).  Math and grammer are the only things I teach separately.  Everything else, we all learn together.
> 
> Here's one example... when we started hsing 2 years ago, my hs group had a Williamsburg, VA trip planned.  We all went for a week.  So, in the months leading up to that trip, we listened to the series Felicity Amercian Girl in the car on CD (from the library).  We were always in the car, so this worked (and the kids were a trapped audience - LOL).  We would discuss the historical aspects, but in a fun way.  Then actually going to Williamsburg and Jamestown - it was awesome!  The kids learned so much by us doing 'history' that way.  I remember pretty much falling asleep whenever I had to open a history textbook in school - so BORING!  We read kids level biographies for a lot of our history.  We watch history channel.  And again, we do a lot of field trips.  It doesn't matter that my ds technically is in 4th now and dd is in 6th.  The grade they're in seem to matter less and less the longer we homeschool.


I totally agree about history. I HATED it in school, but DH & I can't get enough of it now. We are complete history buffs & it's a shame we didn't pay better attention in ps. Thank you for all of your comments, also. This thread is like having my very own information station at my fingertips!!!! I feel so blessed  BTW--I've been crying off & on all afternoon! They are definitely happy tears


----------



## IcedMudd

Hi everyone! Does anyone have any recommendations for an umbrella school or online homeschool? We're relocating to FL and I'd rather enroll my daughter in a school online so we don't have to do the year - end assessments.
Thanks!


----------



## MiniGirl

IcedMudd said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone have any recommendations for an umbrella school or online homeschool? We're relocating to FL and I'd rather enroll my daughter in a school online so we don't have to do the year - end assessments.
> Thanks!



We're in Florida, but we don't use an umbrella school. However, I wanted to say that, around here anyway, the year-end assessments are extremely relaxed and easy. Trust me.. very relaxed. For example, last year I was having some health issues and much of our school work was done orally. Also, after surgery, I was feeling pretty well and boxed up a lot of the written school work we did manage to get done. However, it somehow ended up getting tossed. In other words, I had almost nothing to prove that we had done anything at all. She just talked to the girls, asked their favorite subject, etc. Piece of cake.


----------



## sskem96

chicagoshannon said:


> Where in IL are you?  Is there a neighboring town that you could go to to join a group?



We are in Bloomington, which is a decent sized town in the middle of a corn field.  We would have to drive at least 50 miles to join a different group, but I'm not going to worry about it for now.  I think we're doing fine for now, but I will look into different options for next fall.  I'm pretty sure we'll stick with the same on-line school, but maybe get her involved in some other activities since all she really has right now is school and sports.


----------



## bumbershoot

*weHEARTmickey*, in Texas, can homeschooled kids take part in some school if they want to?  Here in Washington, kid can take a class here and there, they can do sports, etc, withOUT being actually enrolled in school.  It's pretty awesome.  And therefore, if a kid is good enough, I bet they could get a sports scholarship!

Have you ever looked around college websites?  Take a look at Duke and Harvard, just to start, and notice that they have webpages for homeschool admissions info.   

You should check out Calvert School's curriculum!  You can do it all on your own, or you can pay more and have access to their people.  The actual, physical, school has been around for a long time, and they started their "homeschool" curriculum specifically for kids of families who did mission work, or who had government jobs where they were sent overseas for long periods of time!  I looked long and hard at Calvert.

I personally ended up choosing Oak Meadow for this year (1st grade).  I'm kinda hippie dippie, and so is their curriculum.    I also use workbooks (like the stuff mentioned above, just things I find at Costco) because hubby and I liked worksheets, and it turns out that DS does too.  

Next year, who knows?  I'm WAY behind this year...I kept getting sick at the end of the summer and into fall, and I never feel like doing learning work with DS if I'm sick, and then we had a big trip in December and it took awhile to get back into it.  So we're less than a third of the way through the work...  So I'm finding that we're spending more time each day, but it still is NOTHING compared to the school day that my son would be dealing with, if he were attending school with his friends from the YMCA classes he takes.  Anyway, so I'm not sure how Oak Meadow will suit us the whole year, and we'll figure out if we want a change at the end of it.



Sounds like you are religious...if I were religious, I would want to use Sonlight curriculum.  Heck, even as an agnostic I almost used it!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

*Bumbershoot*--thanks for all the great advice! I will definitely check into everything you mentioned. It would be awesome for DS to get to play sports with his friends if our schedules allowed it. I haven't even looked at college websites, but that's nice to know. I saw someone else mention Sonlight, and it sounds very interesting. We are Christians, and the lack of Bible teaching in ps is honestly one of the reasons we've been torn. DD & DS started pre-k & k in a christian private school, and it was wonderful! Public school was a completely different ballgame.  Have a great night & thanks again.


----------



## bumbershoot

bcbmommy said:


> Yesterday we were at Barnes & Noble (2 hours from here), and ds picked up a teacher planning notebook and said, "Here mom, you need this....it has a place to record my grades."  I explained to him that I really didn't see the need for "grades", but for some reason, he wants me to grade him.  I think maybe because he's spent 6 + years in public school, combined with the fact that he could show dad how he's doing.  Hmmm.....



FWIW, my 6 year old has never been to school, but wants to be graded... 





kimmyann said:


> With that said, I know what he needs and I know how to get through to him. I myself did not go to college. I only have my high school diploma and trade school. I am aware there are programs available. Is this reason enough to homeschool him? I am so scared that I may hurt him more than help, but then again I see what path he is on and I refuse to lay down and do nothing.



Just look up what you need for your state and go for it.  In WA it's a certain (low) number of hours of college, or you take some sort of class to be OK'd to homeschool.

My mom didn't go to college, and her last 2 years of high school sucked all the joy and (she felt) the intelligence out of her.  She went from being a top student to feeling like a loser in those last 2 years.  She knew about homeschool when I was in school.  She knew that I struggled, she probably had a clue that I learned differently than others (she did too, but never told me...her silence about that was probably a mistake since I just felt stupid), she knew that I was intensely shy and even my senior year of HS after going to school with the same kids for 11 of the 12 years I would still come home with hives from the pressure of social interaction....  She knew this, knew I would do better away from school, but she let her fears keep her from helping me by homeschooling me.  I empathize with her and sympathize, and only feel sorrow, not anger, about it.  

But I do urge you to put your worries aside about that.  You know what he needs.  So help him.    It sounds like he has WAY bigger problems than I ever did.  I bet it would be awesome for both of you.


----------



## bumbershoot

graygables said:


> I decided I wanted to follow my dream of working at WDW, so returned to grad school to qualify for WDW's student programs.  I did the College Program, followed by a management internship, which became a management role.



That is so cool!  I thought the program was for "college age" students, not for plain old college students!  Might have to mention that to hubby, as a plan for the future.  



nrpofp said:


> My first grader taught himself to read playing wii games and reading the instructions. He reads at a 2nd grade level. He figured out how to add and subtract by playing board games, math games on the computer, and the wii. I really have taught him very little. He seems to figure things out for himself. I know he needs to learn how to write sentences and do math problems on paper. He hates any kind of book work or anything that involves a peice of paper. He's very smart, just not in the traditional way. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



That's really cool.  My son is just starting to read, and it has been just a natural thing...I even reminded him that he could start reading Harry Potter without waiting for me, if he learned, and all that did was scare him!  So I think it's cool that your son wanted to read those things so much he learned.  

You mention that he needs to learn how to write sentences and do math on paper.  Maybe someday, but not now.  He learned to read, which is a HUGE accomplishment, on his own.  (as did I.  I see those "if you can read this, thank a teacher" bumper stickers and get annoyed, as my teachers had NOTHING to do with my reading)  So have faith in him.    I'm sure he won't be 15, unable to right a note to a girl because you didn't teach him in 1st grade to write a sentence.  And if he is that kid, well, I bet he'll be motivated to learn to write a sentence then!  As for math...if he becomes a Math Major in college, YES, he'll likely need to write it down.  But that's not for awhile now!





bellebud said:


> I even was doing the days of the week and months of the year for a few weeks when I realized he didn't know them "cold".  I also throw in a "Today is Tuesday, March 14, 2011, since homeschoolers don't have to write the date and such as "headings" on paperwork like they do in school, just so he sees it and writes it on a semi regular basis.



Ooh, good idea.  Our curriculum had us make calendars, but that was in early Fall and we haven't touched it for awhile.  Then again, I've been having him write the date (that I dictate to him) on the worksheet pages just for my own knowledge, and he needs to do it b/c I can read, but cannot write, upside down (I sit across from him).




robinsegg said:


> Have you thought about making magnets with lots of different words on them and letting him put them in order to "write" the sentences . . . maybe on the fridge? You could do the same with numbers and math signs.



My son had the LeapFrog letters from when he was 1, and they were GREAT to really get him hands on with spelling.  Good recommendation!




nrpofp said:


> People always ask me how much time I spend each day homeschooling. I'm always embarrassed to say about "an hour".



When I'm asked that, I just get vague.  And they usually fill in the blanks for me..."oh, probably nowhere near what school kids do, since you don't have all the lining up and so on".  Ayep!  





nrpofp said:


> All great ideas. I think I nead to revolve his school work around the Mario bros and all the characters. You have given me some ideas.



Sounds good!  

And FWIW, school does that too.  My brother was tested for the G&T program at our elementary school.  By the time he got there, they'd changed the test that I had passed 2 years before.  For my brother, it was all cartoon characters!  Great if you knew who they were.  He didn't (PBS-only for us).  He failed.  The kids who knew the characters stood a better chance of passing, even though he's probably one of THE smartest people I know.  And definitely the smartest person I know (hubby's the second) that never got into the Gifted and Talented program.

So there's nothing bad about using characters he knows!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Okay, tryyyyying not to freak out here.  I just read through 16 pages of this thread & couldn't stand it any longer! I had to jump over to the Sonlight website & order a catalog. Then, I looked at their newcomer curriculums. 2nd grade was $891 & 5th grade was $1040.  I realize several of you mentioned buying things on ebay & only spending $200 for the whole yr, but HOW??? I also understand how you can pick & choose, kind of like "a la carte" but how are you only paying 1/4 or 1/5 of that cost and getting everything they need for the year? Thanks  Angela


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> I totally agree about history. I HATED it in school, but DH & I can't get enough of it now. We are complete history buffs & it's a shame we didn't pay better attention in ps. Thank you for all of your comments, also. This thread is like having my very own information station at my fingertips!!!! I feel so blessed  BTW--I've been crying off & on all afternoon! They are definitely happy tears [/COLOR]



Well, you guys (and most of us) didn't pay more attention to history in ps because it was presented in such an extremely boring way!  It's almost like they said "how can we make this as boring as humanly possible?  OK, let's do that!"  LOL!  I LOVE history now, and so do my kids!  I would have never thought it possible!  

And  that you've been crying happy tears... it's awesome when you realize that there's a whole homeschooling world/community out there, with such wonderful things to offer!  

I'd definitely hold off on buying any curriculum... first I'd deschool... take it easy, grab a cup of coffee, go to the library and let them look around for an hour.  See what interests them.  It might take them a while (months) to figure out what really interests them.   Get some educational games (shut the box - math), Wonder Numbers (math), Yahtzee (math), banana gram and scrabble.  My ds loved the travel scrabble game, because he's a kinesthetic learner (whole body learner) and I think he loved how the tiles "snapped" into place on the board, rather than the regular board.  He really uses that game to make words (spelling!).  We'll also use the banana gram or scrabble tiles to make words, then change the words by adding/subtracting a letter, or putting a letter on top of another.  It's really fun, and he really "sees" it better than by paper and pencil.  My dd, on the other hand, loves to write and would rather sit with her notebook.  That's also why one curriculum wouldn't work for us.

Btw, my ds was really struggling w/ subtraction in 2nd when I started hsing him.  We stopped any worksheets, starting playing yahtzee, he skipped subtraction for a while and learned the basis of multiplication by playing yahtzee and us using the dice (ie:  when he'd roll 3 dice, all 5's, I'd say "what's 5 + 5 + 5" and he could look at the dice and answer.  Then I'd say "that's the same as counting a 5 three times... which is 5 x 3".  We played this way for weeks, just pointing this out to him when it presented itself (to not shove it down his throat, which immediately makes him shut down).  It sunk in after a few weeks, and he was then manipulating the dice, and I'd have him tell the the addition sentence first, then the multiplication sentence.  He totally got it, on his own time, and enjoyed it.  Only then I showed him on paper, but he still prefers math verbally, so that's how we do it still.  

Did I recommend to you to assess the learning styles of your kids (and they even recommend assessing your own learning style).  I SO highly recommend http://www.learningsuccessinstitute.com/mariaemma.html    It's the most comprehensive assessment I've come across.  There's a homeschool assessment on the left hand side.  

I also love the book "the way they learn" by Cynthia Ulrich Tobias.  This book helped me see my kids more clearly in every aspect of our life.  I refer back to it a lot.  

Here's something else that just popped into my mind... I had read "the five love languages of children" and loved it.  And now that I'm thinking of it, my kids learning styles go along with their love languages.  (if you've never heard of the book, it's basically says humans have 5 basic ways they feel love from others... touch (hugs, cuddles), words of affirmation (good job!), material things (but not in a materialistic way - you have to read it to get it), service (cutting the crusts off their sandwich if that's what they like), and... my mind is blank on that one. BUT anyway, one of my ds's love languages is service (I can hug and kiss him all day, tell him I love him, but what really gets him is when I make his sandwich just the way he likes it).  When we 'learn' together, he really wants to learn together - he wants me to do it with him or just watch him (NOT for him - big difference) - but I'm servicing him by sitting next to him while he's doing it.  On the other hand, my dd is words of affirmation and touch, and she likes nothing better than doing her work on her own, then coming over and showing me and getting a "great job" and a hug.  I honestly never put this together until just now.  But these are all big parts of their personality that make the a whole person, and they learn the best when they're most comfortable.  Wow, I have to remember this and re-read that book too now!  

ok, I'm rambling... but I just didn't want you to feel you have to get a "curriculum" right away.  Most veteran hsers recommend the opposite, at least for a little while.  

another thing - we always have a book on cd going in the car.  We alternate between educational ones (Johnny Tremain was a fav), as are all of the american girl series (even ds listens), then we'll do a sherlock holmes or something more fun.  Right now we're doing Sisters Grimm (it's great, btw!)  "My side of the mountain" series was another we all loved.  

I always use our library's website to find the series and order them... I'd never be able to find what I want by just going there first.  Our library just isn't big enough.


----------



## horselover

I have a question for those of you that have been doing hs for awhile.  I pulled my DS12 out of 7th grade in Oct.  To be honest it's not been the easiest road transitioning to hs.  It's been very up & down.  We did go through a brief deschooling period & in the beginning he was very excited about hs.  Now not so much.  I've tried hard not to recreate school at home, but I know there's a part of me that's doing just that.  I read all these posts about doing what they want, just read books, go on field trips & that all sounds great but how do you report that to your school system?  It can't be that all of you have no requirements to reporting.  In my district I had the option of dated work samples or standardized testing.  I chose dated work samples.  I'm coming up on my 1st meeting with the principal next month & I'm starting to freak out a little.  DS's work output has been so sporadic I don't have a lot of work to present.  For those of you that choose to present dated work samples as your means of assessment how much material did you provide?  I fight a daily battle with myself on am I doing the right thing?  The reasons we brought DS home were for legitimate, but I don't want to do him a disservice by not giving him a proper education.  He's so bright & I want to make sure he continues to grow & not fall behind.  We went into to this thinking that we would take it 1 year at a time.  How do I keep myself from worrying that if he does go back to regular school next year he won't be behind everyone else & need to be kept back?   We cannot afford the tuition of an online school & frankly I'm not sure I want him spending all his time sitting in front of a computer.  We're doing unit studies with Saxon math, some science experiments that are of interest to him & lots of reading & we love to watch history documentaries.  I'm just worried I'm not doing enough & wonder how I'm going to present this to the school.  I'd appreciate any advice you have to offer.  Thanks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

weHEARTmickey said:


> Okay, tryyyyying not to freak out here.  I just read through 16 pages of this thread & couldn't stand it any longer! I had to jump over to the Sonlight website & order a catalog. Then, I looked at their newcomer curriculums. 2nd grade was $891 & 5th grade was $1040.  I realize several of you mentioned buying things on ebay & only spending $200 for the whole yr, but HOW??? I also understand how you can pick & choose, kind of like "a la carte" but how are you only paying 1/4 or 1/5 of that cost and getting everything they need for the year? Thanks  Angela



I don't order the newcomer package.  I order the core and then decide on my own about math, language arts, science ect.  I think it's cheaper that way.  I think there are a lot of 2nd hand places to get things but I haven't used any of them.  

Price out the Core and then decide.  A great place to look for the other subjects is Rainbow Resources.  It's cheaper then a lot of other places (they don't sell sonlight but they sell a lot of other homeschool curriculum)

Another thing you could possible think about doing is combining the 2 of them into 1 core. Then you just choose different math and language art for them to do separately.  Take a look at the sonlight forums.  There are people there that will have suggestions I'm sure.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Thank you so much *bellebud *& *chicagoshannon*!!!!  That makes me feel much better. I'm just so excited!!!

I have a question about "deschooling." Do we do that in the summer? Or do I wait and do that in August? I would hate to deschool in August, which means we may not even start work until Dec or Jan. (Or is that b/c ps has programmed me that way?)


----------



## graygables

weHEARTmickey said:


> I have a question about "deschooling." Do we do that in the summer? Or do I wait and do that in August? I would hate to deschool in August, which means we may not even start work until Dec or Jan. (Or is that b/c ps has programmed me that way?)



Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.  Oh. Wait. NO YOU WON'T!  

There is no pre-programmed way to decompress and it's different for every child.  When my older DDs were transitioning from PS to HS, we noticed that we had some "landmarks" like the first day of PS and school breaks that we had to get past in a different way.  I know someone who has a "Neener Neener Day" which is when they do something totally fun that PS kids can't do on the first day of the PS calendar.  We prefer to call it our "Back to Unschool Day".  You may find the need to go ahead and "deschool" after school starts, if you are not pulling him early, as summer will still seem like the norm.  Only when the differences start to show can the true deprogramming begin and even then, it may take awhile.  

Even during a "deschooling" phase, learning can be abundant!  There are games to play, things to build (look into Snap Circuits), experiments to conduct, interests to explore.  PLENTY to do.  I look at it like removing a cast from a limb that has been immobilized for a few months.  It's sore.  It's floppy.  It's pale.  It's not sure what to do when you move it past where it's been confined.  It takes some time and effort to bring it back to its original flexibility and strength, but it can be done once it's freed from the confines.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Thank you *graygables * Let me ask you this: Say we start "deschooling" when ps starts...do we go ahead & "register" for homeschooling? Let me explain my self (in a completely selfish & ridiculously embarassing way.) 

My pc computer is about to crash, so I'm purchasing a MAC. I found out the BEST time to buy a MAC is during the tax-free weekend & when Apple is offering a free iPod. Another discount I *WILL* qualify for is the educator discount, since I'll be a homeschool teacher. How can I qualify as a homeschool teacher (in Apples eyes) if I am not yet homeschooling? Clear as mud?


----------



## bumbershoot

weHEARTmickey said:


> Okay, tryyyyying not to freak out here.  I just read through 16 pages of this thread & couldn't stand it any longer! I had to jump over to the Sonlight website & order a catalog. Then, I looked at their newcomer curriculums. 2nd grade was $891 & 5th grade was $1040.  I realize several of you mentioned buying things on ebay & only spending $200 for the whole yr, but HOW??? I also understand how you can pick & choose, kind of like "a la carte" but how are you only paying 1/4 or 1/5 of that cost and getting everything they need for the year? Thanks  Angela




Sonlight is pretty cool because they show you every single book they use for each age level.  They are entirely open about it.  So you can go through the list for your kids' age levels, find out if your library has those books, then just order the books your library does not have.  You can order them from Sonlight, get them from amazon, half.com, wherever you choose.  And then just buy the other textbooks etc you need for teaching them from Sonlight.

I really love that they are so transparent in that way!  





horselover said:


> I read all these posts about doing what they want, just read books, go on field trips & that all sounds great but how do you report that to your school system?  It can't be that all of you have no requirements to reporting.  In my district I had the option of dated work samples or standardized testing.  I chose dated work samples.



I'm sorry MA has such requirements.    I hope some other Massachusetts parents will be able to help!

(for us, once he's declared to the school district (which doesn't have to be until he is 8) it's either testing each year or being evaluated each year by an educator currently working in education)


----------



## MomofSixinSC

bumbershoot said:


> I'm sorry MA has such requirements.    I hope some other Massachusetts parents will be able to help!
> 
> (for us, once he's declared to the school district (which doesn't have to be until he is 8) it's either testing each year or being evaluated each year by an educator currently working in education)



In SC, you have the option of belonging to an association of homeschoolers with more than 50 member families.  The association administrator reports to the state that the have XX member families and XX homeschooled students.   I am required to teach certain subjects a certain number of days per year, to keep attendance records, samples of their work, and bi-annual progress reports.  I do not have to show these to anyone, just have them on file.  That is it.


----------



## bumbershoot

MomofSixinSC said:


> I do not have to show these to anyone, just have them on file.  That is it.



Which reminds me there's an addendum to WA reqs.  The results of the evaluation (and maybe the testing? not sure) are just kept by me, never to be seen.  Unless, I imagine, something weird happens and I need to prove myself to the state.  Don't think that will happen, though.


Am I the only one who checks out things like homeschool requirements when thinking about moving to a different state?  We think about moving, and the first thing I check when the thoughts come up is homeschool laws....  To be more regulated would bug me too much!  Which is why I chose to not do K-12 through the WA Virtual Academy, or Calvert (or their a la carte offerings) through Columbia Virtual Academy.  Too much oversight for no good reason IMO.  Even though it would have been free....


----------



## weHEARTmickey

bumbershoot said:


> Sonlight is pretty cool because they show you every single book they use for each age level.  They are entirely open about it.  So you can go through the list for your kids' age levels, find out if your library has those books, then just order the books your library does not have.  You can order them from Sonlight, get them from amazon, half.com, wherever you choose.  And then just buy the other textbooks etc you need for teaching them from Sonlight.
> 
> I really love that they are so transparent in that way!
> 
> I'm sorry MA has such requirements.    I hope some other Massachusetts parents will be able to help!
> 
> (for us, once he's declared to the school district (which doesn't have to be until he is 8) it's either testing each year or being evaluated each year by an educator currently working in education)



I noticed that about Sonlight! I thought that was really cool too  I fell sorry for the MA mom also. What I *CANNOT GET OVER *about TX is that they are uber psycho CRAZY  about the kids passing the TAKS, then they have NO requirements for homeschooling? It's 2 different extremes. I honestly wouldn't mind a yearly evaluation for my kids, just to see how they are progressing, but that's just me.


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> I have a question about "deschooling." Do we do that in the summer? Or do I wait and do that in August? I would hate to deschool in August, which means we may not even start work until Dec or Jan. (Or is that b/c ps has programmed me that way?)



as graygables said, there's no one way to deschool.  (Gray - I still have to have my dd email yours... she's going to ).

Your kids are young enough to just 'let them go' for a few months.  The 'standard' of deschooling is one month "off" for every year they've been in school (including preK's), so for your dd, if she did 3yo and 4yo preK's, that's 7 months to deschool.  I know - at first you feel like  "I couldn't possibly do that!"  But there's no set amount of time really, but you do want them to be able to 'find themselves' again, and they can do that by just being bored and finding things to do for themselves.  You'll all probably feel funny in the beginning, w/out 'schedules'... but you can make fun schedules too.  You can have 1 or 2 days a week as library days.  One day can be 'cooking' day - measuring is good math work!  One day can be 'study a new country' together day.  One day can be 'go to the park (or the backyard) and do nature study' day.  Bird watch.  Collect rocks.  Grow a garden.

Get out of the house for local field trips.  There's something to go see everywhere - supermarkets will give you tours, local firehouses... google your area as if you were visiting there, and you'll find places to go.  

Don't worry about them "learning" for this times period... they absolutely WILL be learning, but just not on paper w/ a grade on top.  

For proving you're a hser to a store, some places will accept an 'accepted' letter of intent from your school district (I get back a letter from my district saying something like "we received your letter of intent to homeschool your child, blah, blah, blah".  Or there are a few websites you can download an ID card saying you're a home educator... here's one site I'm a member of

http://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/homeschool-id/

and I've bought through them as well over the past 2 years.  

Have fun!!  I always get so excited for new homeschoolers, because it's such a wonderful journey with your kids!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I love all of these ideas! Thank you  I'm really excited about all of the "field trips" just because we've always loved to go & do. There are SOOO many opportunities in our area for educational trips. There is a Christian camp near that offers "day school" 1 or 2 days per week. Does anyone have any experience with something like this?

*bellebud*--Thank you for that link! Could you please explain to me where you use this type of card? Have you (or anyone else) ever used it to get the educator discount with Apple/MAC? What other purpose might it serve? Do you get the cards for your kids & DH? How do I prove to this site that I'm a homeschool educator?

TIA b/c you gals have been so sweet to answer my 5 million questions  I am VERY unprepared to say the least. Keep in mind, I've known for years that this is what I'm called to do. DH wasn't on board with it, so I've never really looked into it. Now that he's had a change of heart, I'm staying up till all hours of the night & researching anything I can get my hands on to prepare myself for this!  I feel like I'm on a "Disney High."


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> Could you please explain to me where you use this type of card? Have you (or anyone else) ever used it to get the educator discount with Apple/MAC? What other purpose might it serve? Do you get the cards for your kids & DH? How do I prove to this site that I'm a homeschool educator?



AC Moore has an educators discount (I have to still fill out my app)... Staples does, and that's all I know about for now.  and I haven't used them yet, do I don't know if they're just on certain days, or all the time.

I don't remember having to prove anything to that buying site... I don't think someone who's not homeschooling would really use it.  Just sign up I think.


----------



## Nicolepa

bellebud said:


> AC Moore has an educators discount (I have to still fill out my app)... Staples does, and that's all I know about for now.  and I haven't used them yet, do I don't know if they're just on certain days, or all the time.
> 
> I don't remember having to prove anything to that buying site... I don't think someone who's not homeschooling would really use it.  Just sign up I think.



What did you have to do for the Staples?  I asked last fall and they said they didn't have a home educator discount?  I have on at Borders, and I know Barnes and Noble give one.


----------



## Nicolepa

weHEARTmickey said:


> Okay, tryyyyying not to freak out here.  I just read through 16 pages of this thread & couldn't stand it any longer! I had to jump over to the Sonlight website & order a catalog. Then, I looked at their newcomer curriculums. 2nd grade was $891 & 5th grade was $1040.  I realize several of you mentioned buying things on ebay & only spending $200 for the whole yr, but HOW??? I also understand how you can pick & choose, kind of like "a la carte" but how are you only paying 1/4 or 1/5 of that cost and getting everything they need for the year? Thanks  Angela



OK, calm down.   Sonlight is a great curriculum but it is expensive.  I use SL for my preschooler but I use something else for my 3rd grader.  Keep in mind most of the cost of SL is books, actual reading books.  You can get them at the library, used book sales, ebay, or even Borders w/your educator discount (25% off anything used for school purposes).  I have a homeschool resale shop near me and I just bought the SL P4/5 teacher guide for $15.  I have purchased some of the books on ebay and will slowly gather the books I need for him.  Order the SL catalog, its free, it will tell you which semester each book is used.  

The cirriculum I use for my 3rd grader is $100 new and includes everything needed except a few literature books and math.  I found the cirriculm at the resale shop for $50.   I got my math textbook & answer book for free on paperback swap.  I paid $20 for the test book.  My grammar books I got for $10, but they ended up being free.  Most of the Literature books needed I got on paperbackswap for free.  

Some of my friends order straight from SL, some use the library, most are inbetween.  You just have to decide how much your time is worth.


----------



## bumbershoot

weHEARTmickey said:


> What I *CANNOT GET OVER *about TX is that they are uber psycho CRAZY  about the kids passing the TAKS, then they have NO requirements for homeschooling? It's 2 different extremes.



They are probably stressy about it b/c it gets more funding when the kids do well.  They don't get the funding based on homeschooled kids, so they don't worry about it with them.

That's what I figure, at least.


I get nervous that DS isn't learning too.  But then I remember how much he learned by just soaking up the universe until he was 3 (and insisted that he be sent to school (which he'd heard about on Dora and Blue's Clues) or that we give him worksheets so he could feel like he was actually learning), and even now, when we're behind, this has been the time that reading is finally kicking in for him, and each time we do math he's better than the time before (even if it's a week or so between), etc etc.  Just watching him calms me down about it.


----------



## bellebud

Nicolepa said:


> What did you have to do for the Staples?  I asked last fall and they said they didn't have a home educator discount?  I have on at Borders, and I know Barnes and Noble give one.



I haven't done it, but another hs mom goes in during their 'teacher appreciation days' where the have tons of discounts... maybe that's the only time they do it.  I'm not sure what she uses to 'prove' she's an educator - whether she's signed up or just shows an ID card she made.  I'll ask her (I'll also look on Staples website when I get a chance).


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Any homeschoolers here from Louisiana?


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I spoke with DS & DD principals today about our decision to homeschool, and they were so understanding and encouraging  DD principal mentioned we may want to withdraw them after spring break--like go on break & not come back. *Would April & May be a good time to "unschool/deschool"? Or should we finish out this school year?* TIA


----------



## Nicolepa

weHEARTmickey said:


> I spoke with DS & DD principals today about our decision to homeschool, and they were so understanding and encouraging  DD principal mentioned we may want to withdraw them after spring break--like go on break & not come back. *Would April & May be a good time to "unschool/deschool"? Or should we finish out this school year?* TIA



I think the better question is do you need time to mentally prepare for the change?  In the grand scheme of things it's not going to matter whether you deschool in April or June or September.  If you are ready, mentally, to pull them out then pull them out.  If you need time to prepare for the change then wait.  The beauty of deschooling is it can happen any time and any way you see fit.

I decided to homeschool my son in November of 1st grade.  I wanted to pull him out the 1st of the year.  (So go on winter break and not return.)  My husband wanted me to wait until the following fall.  Not a big deal either way, but now, knowing how miserable he was, and how his migraines were caused by school I wish I hadn't waited.


----------



## chicagoshannon

If anyone uses alpha omega materials they're having 20% off for today only.  Use the code get20

I just ordered our Horizons math and phonics for next year(will probably start the phonics as soon as it comes though)


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> I spoke with DS & DD principals today about our decision to homeschool, and they were so understanding and encouraging  DD principal mentioned we may want to withdraw them after spring break--like go on break & not come back. *Would April & May be a good time to "unschool/deschool"? Or should we finish out this school year?* TIA



I'm thrilled for you that the principal was encouraging... I remember feeling like I was going to "get in trouble" from our school district when we first decided to pull the kids.  It's funny now, but I was nervous!  

I personally wouldn't finish out the school year, but I know a lot of hser's who did.  I just wanted the kids out.  What do the kids think about when?  

It's fine to even pull them now, and let them 'deschool' for the rest of the year and the summer, then 'start' your official hsing in the fall.  I can't remember what state you're in, so what your reporting has to be.  Just keep that in mind for when you decide to pull.  But you saying your principal was encouraging... they'll tell you just what they need.  

If you pull them now, you can do lots of field trips, library trips, and read a lot together.  Almost every field trip we take is science or history, so our field trips are absolutely counted in our 'school time' we report.  

Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I'm in TX, so there's absolutely NO rules  Both principals said I just needed to bring a letter to the office stating what we were doing. They'd just keep it on file. I cannot describe to you how excited we are!!!!

We went to Barnes & Noble tonight & bought "The Classics Collection" six pack b/c I had a 15% off coupon + my member's reward 10% off. It has The Complete Sherlock Holmes, Grimm's Complete Fairy Tales, The Complete Works of Shakespeare, Jane Austen (Seven Novels in 1), The Complete Tales & Poems of Edgar Allen Poe, and the Iliad/The Odyssey by Homer. Then we bought the same type leather bound book of The Chronicles of Narnia. I paid $93 total for all of these!  

The Charlotte Mason (Catherine Levison in particular) recommended all of those except Poe, Homer & Narnia. Soooo, I figured I'm getting a head start.  I also bought Lisa Welchel's book "So You're Thinking about Homeschooling?" It's a Focus on the Family book & I will probably devour it by tomorrow. 

OT: While we were at B&N buying books, we ran into DD10 writing teacher & talked about homeschooling. She was excited for us but BEGGED us to wait & deschool until August. Ugh! Decisions, decisions


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> I'm in TX, so there's absolutely NO rules



that's SOOOO awesome!  I'd pull them now and start the fun!  I love all the books you bought - sounds like you're off and running already, and you haven't even officially started!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

bellebud said:


> that's SOOOO awesome!  I'd pull them now and start the fun!  I love all the books you bought - sounds like you're off and running already, and you haven't even officially started!



 You really don't want me to get any sleep tonight, do you?  It's like "I'm too excited to sleep" & I'm not even headed to Disney!  DH is so thrilled too. We can't wait to get started, yet our fear of what others think has us on the fence  We are gonna pray really hard about when we should start the UNschool process. I feel like Alice with an UNbirthday!


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> You really don't want me to get any sleep tonight, do you?  It's like "I'm too excited to sleep" & I'm not even headed to Disney!  DH is so thrilled too. We can't wait to get started, yet our fear of what others think has us on the fence  We are gonna pray really hard about when we should start the UNschool process. I feel like Alice with an UNbirthday!



I'm so happy for you guys!  It's been 2 years for us, and I still am excited about it - there are just so many possibilities ahead of us, that we get to all experience together!  It's such a great family life!!  

My dh was very against us hsing in the beginning, but I told him we'd re-evaluate after the end of that school year (we pulled them in March)... he was fully convinced by that Sept that it was a 'great' thing to do, and we both hold our heads up high now when we tell people we hs.  The more you do it, the more you see the learning taking place, the frustrations go away, the family time you get, the travel experiences you get... I can't imagine it any other way now.  Part of my wonderful experience is the hs group I'm so lucky to be a part of.  Classes, field trips, events, etc.  My dd11 'works' in our retail store anytime she wants (which she loves to do).  And she's really learning all aspects of a business, and she LOVES helping customers.  As time goes by and you meet more and more hsing families, experience all the wonderful things about hsing - you won't care what others think.  It can take a little while to get there, but you will.  I have to say, I was pleasantly surprised by many reactions in the beginning when we would be asked "oh, no school today kids?" while we were out and about during a school day... and I'd answer 'oh, we homeschool'... so many people would say "good for you!" - it really shocked me.  It's becoming more and more mainstream now, so don't worry about what others think.  

Have fun dreaming tonight about all the great things you'll be doing w/ your kiddies!


----------



## robinsegg

weHEARTmickey said:


> You really don't want me to get any sleep tonight, do you?  It's like "I'm too excited to sleep" & I'm not even headed to Disney!  DH is so thrilled too. We can't wait to get started, yet our fear of what others think has us on the fence  We are gonna pray really hard about when we should start the UNschool process. I feel like Alice with an UNbirthday!



I can't tell you what a blessing it is to have both parents "on board" with this decision! 

Most people who find out we homeschool react in one of the following ways:
1. Defensively "I could never do that"
2. With questions "How do you handle . . . ?"
3. With ignorance "That's bad for . . . "
4. With encouragement "I think that's really great"

Don't let what others think keep you from doing what you're supposed to be doing  Remember, we're here for you and you're not alone. If it makes you feel better, arm yourselves with statistics to "counter-attack"


----------



## hsembrick

Looking for a little advice on where to start.  We are considering hs next year and have no clue what curriculums to start looking at or even where to find them.  Any advice would be wonderful!!!! TIA

Also, how do you find a homeschool group to join?


----------



## robinsegg

hsembrick said:


> Looking for a little advice on where to start.  We are considering hs next year and have no clue what curriculums to start looking at or even where to find them.  Any advice would be wonderful!!!! TIA
> 
> Also, how do you find a homeschool group to join?


Hi & Welcome 
I always recommend new hs'ers read So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling? by Lisa Whelchel. It takes you to 15 different families who homeschool 15 different ways with 15 different curricula . . . so it's a great overview of what's out there (and is an easy read, too)!

You didn't tell us ages, grade levels, how many, learning styles or anything about your family, so giving you other info won't be very easy 

To find a homeschool group, I always recommend you ask your local librarians to give your information to the group or to another local homeschooler (believe me, they *know* who we are). It's the easiest way I've found 

Have a great time and ask us anything you like


----------



## kimmyann

Hi again.  Well it looks like we will be beginning homeschooling for my son in the fall.  I am having him finish the school year out before we begin, mainly because I am not prepared yet.  I am seriously thinking about homeschooling my daughter also, but am more hesitant simply because she likes school & does well.  Which then again she also wants to be homeschooled because she says she can't concentrate in class and it drives her crazy.  So, I'm not sure yet what we will be doing with her.  Btw, she's in 2nd grade (she started school late because she missed the cut off date by 9 days) so she is ahead of everyone.  My son is 14 & in the 8th grade which he is failing.  I posted the whole story last week.  Just so you know.

Anyway, I am trying to figure out what curriculum I want to use.  You see, I'd like to stick with something more traditional I think just so I have something concrete to follow and the kids will ease into it easier I think.  Afterwards I think I may be more comfortable branching out to different ones, but to start I'd like everything set.  So, what do you use & why?  What can be used without breaking the bank also?  Esp if I'm going to have two kids homeschooled.  

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## robinsegg

kimmyann said:


> Hi again.  Well it looks like we will be beginning homeschooling for my son in the fall.  I am having him finish the school year out before we begin, mainly because I am not prepared yet.  I am seriously thinking about homeschooling my daughter also, but am more hesitant simply because she likes school & does well.  Which then again she also wants to be homeschooled because she says she can't concentrate in class and it drives her crazy.  So, I'm not sure yet what we will be doing with her.  Btw, she's in 2nd grade (she started school late because she missed the cut off date by 9 days) so she is ahead of everyone.  My son is 14 & in the 8th grade which he is failing.  I posted the whole story last week.  Just so you know.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to figure out what curriculum I want to use.  You see, I'd like to stick with something more traditional I think just so I have something concrete to follow and the kids will ease into it easier I think.  Afterwards I think I may be more comfortable branching out to different ones, but to start I'd like everything set.  So, what do you use & why?  What can be used without breaking the bank also?  Esp if I'm going to have two kids homeschooled.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim


Please define "traditional"? Do you mean workbooks, classical education, unit studies, computer-based, something else?
We use My Father's World, which is a combination of classical education & literature-rich unit studies. It is Christian-based. We have also used Charlotte Mason Method curriculum called "Living Books", and one called "Beautiful Feet". We started out with Sonlight (heavy on reading & Christian-based), but didn't care for some of the subsequent Core book selections.


----------



## KibbyCat

weHEARTmickey said:


> OT: While we were at B&N buying books, we ran into DD10 writing teacher & talked about homeschooling. She was excited for us but BEGGED us to wait & deschool until August. Ugh! Decisions, decisions



Remember, one of the beautiful things about homeschooling is that you don't have to follow a traditional school schedule.



bellebud said:


> It's becoming more and more mainstream now, so don't worry about what others think.
> 
> Have fun dreaming tonight about all the great things you'll be doing w/ your kiddies!



Definitely.  And know that we're here for prayer and support as well! 



kimmyann said:


> I am trying to figure out what curriculum I want to use.  You see, I'd like to stick with something more traditional I think just so I have something concrete to follow and the kids will ease into it easier I think.  Afterwards I think I may be more comfortable branching out to different ones, but to start I'd like everything set.  So, what do you use & why?  What can be used without breaking the bank also?  Esp if I'm going to have two kids homeschooled.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim



Since you're so unsure still, I'd recommend something computer-based for your son.  Programs that keep track of lessons (and even grade them for you) are available that will make your homeschool journey easier.  Especially for someone with multiple homeschoolers.


----------



## swtmommie2four

so i have decided to start homeschooling my oldest, maigan 13, in the fall.  i am clueless about the entire thing though.  what do i do now?


----------



## KibbyCat

swtmommie2four said:


> so i have decided to start homeschooling my oldest, maigan 13, in the fall.  i am clueless about the entire thing though.  what do i do now?





Decide what type of curriculum is best for you/your daughter. 
Read and research.  (A good recommendation given here frequently is So You're Thinking About Homeschooling by Lisa Whelchel.  http://www.amazon.com/So-Youre-Thin...5116/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1296771288&sr=8-5)
Don't be afraid to ask LOTS of questions.  
Good luck!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Is there a *free* website that tells you which teaching style is best for your child? Thanks   And, I just finished that Lisa Whelchel book & loved it!

I'm pretty sure I want to do Charlotte Mason, but I'm looking into other history options. A friend (who does traditional teaching) recommended "My Father's World" which starts at Creation & ends at current day. (I love this idea, BTW!) She also recommended Math-U-See & Shurley English. What are your thoughts on these?


----------



## bumbershoot

weHEARTmickey said:


> *Would April & May be a good time to "unschool/deschool"? Or should we finish out this school year?* TIA



This is solely up to you.  Do you need time to gather materials and get yourself geared up?  If so, do your kids want to be out of school NOW?  That could be the opportunity to deschool.  They are out while you figure it all out!  Could be GREAT fun, with no responsibilities while you guys order books and look through them, really figure out what's best for them right now.  




weHEARTmickey said:


> OT: While we were at B&N buying books, we ran into DD10 writing teacher & talked about homeschooling. She was excited for us but BEGGED us to wait & deschool until August. Ugh! Decisions, decisions



What's her reason?  Is it because she doesn't want to lsoe your Dd as a student?  Drop that from your list of reasons.  Is it because she thinks it's best for your DD?  What does your DD think?  If DD disagrees, drop it from the list of reasons, IMO.  

This is up to you and the kids....  My son likes to do "eeny meeny" about Lego decisions.  I say "think about what you want most right now, and make the decision based on that, not on anything else".  So you guys think about what you want and need for your family RIGHT NOW, and make the decision based on that!  No one else is involved in that decision.  except, um, us here on the thread.


----------



## bumbershoot

So...my mother in law.  She's not very supportive of homeschooling.  Thinks we're cheating.  Cheating the state, cheating DS out of an education, etc.  She cannot figure it out.  

She's Korean, and they have nothing like this in modern society.  To her, it's an OLD thing.  She didn't have school, she grew up in a tiny village while her country was occupied.  She barely learned to write hangul (Korean written language); the most "teaching" she got was when they were forced to learn the language of those occupying the country by force.

She thinks school is important.  I should really mention that she and her husband NEVER ONCE believed their children when they told their parents that OTHER kids were helped out on projects by their parents.  They'd go to things at school and end up berating their kids because their projects looked so childlike...and refuse to believe that that was because their classmates weren't actually doing their own projects.  So she thinks school is important, but also didn't ever really understand how it works in America.


She's been told that we're going to homeschool since DS was around 3.  We've explained it every which way we can.  What we NEED is to have the conversation in Korea, with one of DH's cousins who is totally fluent in both English and Korean, to be the middleman.  DH is not fluent in Korean (mom didn't believe it was useful to teach her kids Korean, so they communicate in "Konglish", a hybrid) and she is not fluent in English (the "ifs" and other hypotheticals, as well as past or future tenses, are nearly incomprehensible to her for some reason...everything is in the present, and she doesn't get it if it isn't NOW).

She got the opportunity to watch DS last Saturday, while DH and I went to a work party.  This was only the second time she's gotten to watch him on his own, as she raised her children with routine hitting, and we wanted to make sure that she understood that that was not acceptable to us, AND that if she did it, DS was old enough to tell us if she did it.  She ruined that first time by inviting a friend over, and they spoke Korean the whole time, which she won't teach him and we can't teach him yet (and I can't find any kid's Korean classes! gotta get Rosetta Stone soon).

This was going to be a special occasion, really great.  Everyone was excited.

DS is 6 and is just now really starting to get the concept of reading.  He has some sight words, and is working on sounding things out, and with positive encouragement can figure out almost any word.  It's thrilling!  He loves math and numbers, and is doing two digit addition, with encouragement.  


So they were hanging out, eating rice (she does something with sesame seed oil and soy sauce that is incredible), watching some Pixar movies...having a good old time.  She had the captioning on for some reason, and he started paying attention to it.

She took that opportunity to QUIZ him.  Set out words for him to read, set out math problems.  Would NOT let him use fingers to add.  She's NOT a positive encouragement person in any way, shape, or form, so I know it was not a good spot for him to be in.  

When we got there, he was sleeping, and as I picked him up, we didn't know any of this.  She said "you have to send him to school, he cannot read, he cannot add..."  Well, YES he is learning to do both, and NO we don't have to send him to school.  If he's picking these up on the slower side (and I don't think it's slow at all, I think it's his own pace) with a caring, loving parent teaching him, how do you think he's going to do in a class with 29 other kids all distracting him?????  

I said "but Robert (her son) didn't learn until he was 8, so DS is doing well."  "Oh nooo, he learned at 6!"  NO, Robert was there....he was below DS's level at 6, and at 8 the law was set down and he was forced to be a reader.  DH i still a slow reader, he reads outloud to himself still, and he probably has some sort of dyslexia...he was not "a reader" at 6 (barely considers himself one now).  

And what's wrong with using fingers to count?  I do it still.  And I had a Math minor in college.  


DS woke up at some point when we got home, and instead of "I missed you" or "I had fun", he said, sadly, that his grandma had tested him and made him feel bad about himself.  And made him mad at her, because he does NOT need to go to school, and he IS learning, and why doesn't she see that?




DH had a work trip that started on Monday, and I got drastically sick Monday afternoon (bronchitis and one's latent asthma popping up is a horrible scary nasty situation, let me tell you), so we haven't had the opportunity to really talk to each other about all of this, let alone talk to her, but we're just livid.

How could she take what should have been 4 hours of bonding grandma/grandson time, and turn it into testing?  Why doesn't she see what he CAN do, and be happy for that?  

She has actually asked me what *my brother*, my YOUNGER, blissfully childFREE, brother, "thinks of this".  WHY?  What does that matter?  And for the record, he's in FAVOR of it!  His alma mater, Duke, happily allows homeschooled kids, and he and his wife are thoroughly planning for their nephew to attend their university.  But what on earth does my BROTHER have to do with this???

It's just such a bummer.  She doesn't know, because we don't tell her, how many times I've been sick this year, and how behind we are with learning work.  "Behind" being a relative term, because DS isn't known to the district at all, and won't be until he has to be, at 8.  We're behind where I wanted to be, but he still manages to learn things with breaks in official worktimes.  Heck, he worked out some reading stuff after our trip to WDW, which meant a 4 week break!  Just living in this world helps us learn things...


If anyone else's family has done this, you have my deepest empathy and sympathy.  We don't know what to do, and I hate that she did this to him.


----------



## robinsegg

weHEARTmickey said:


> Is there a *free* website that tells you which teaching style is best for your child? Thanks   And, I just finished that Lisa Whelchel book & loved it!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I want to do Charlotte Mason, but I'm looking into other history options. A friend (who does traditional teaching) recommended "My Father's World" which starts at Creation & ends at current day. (I love this idea, BTW!) She also recommended Math-U-See & Shurley English. What are your thoughts on these?



We currently use My Father's World & Math U See with a visual 5th grader and kinesthetic 2nd grader.
Crosswalk.com has some good info.


----------



## KibbyCat

bumbershoot said:


> !  No one else is involved in that decision.  except, um, us here on the thread.


Hahaha...good one!


----------



## sullins5

Just wanted to say "Hi"  from an 'older' homeschool parent! FYI...It can be done! Wanted to encourage all these newbies that YOU are your biggest fear! Think you can't do it? You can! Who knows your child better than you? What's your goal for your children? Whose vision do you want them to have?  Whose morals or motives? Whose standards?
We homeschooled our first two from 5th grade all the way up until college. Both won full scholarships, my ds won his IMBA (full assistantship), and my dd was preadmitted a year early to nursing school.  After 9 years of college, we paid for a backpack and a few books. My ds finished his MBA in Dec at 23, my dd is a cardiac/neuro nurse at one of our hospitals.
And guess what? We just started our 6th grader in August homeschooling. So here we go again! 
When ppl ask us when we will put her in or IF we will ever put her back in, we tell them, "We don't know, it's a year to year decision", but we'll do what's best for her!

Love our choices, no they weren't easy (but is anything in life?), but so proud of Who they have become, Who they belong to, and What's in store for them next!

You can do it!!!


----------



## bellebud

sullins5 said:


> Just wanted to say "Hi"  from an 'older' homeschool parent! FYI...It can be done! Wanted to encourage all these newbies that YOU are your biggest fear! Think you can't do it? You can! Who knows your child better than you? What's your goal for your children? Whose vision do you want them to have?  Whose morals or motives? Whose standards?
> We homeschooled our first two from 5th grade all the way up until college. Both won full scholarships, my ds won his IMBA (full assistantship), and my dd was preadmitted a year early to nursing school.  After 9 years of college, we paid for a backpack and a few books. My ds finished his MBA in Dec at 23, my dd is a cardiac/neuro nurse at one of our hospitals.
> And guess what? We just started our 6th grader in August homeschooling. So here we go again!
> When ppl ask us when we will put her in or IF we will ever put her back in, we tell them, "We don't know, it's a year to year decision", but we'll do what's best for her!
> 
> Love our choices, no they weren't easy (but is anything in life?), but so proud of Who they have become, Who they belong to, and What's in store for them next!
> 
> You can do it!!!



I just had to say THANK YOU so much for posting that!  Some of us need a boost every now and then!  I love to hear stories of hsers who have older kids like youm, and what the kids have gone on to.  Very encouraging!  Your kids sound like they're doing beyond fantastic - you must be very proud and happy for them.  Thanks again!


----------



## MommyBell08

sullins5 said:


> Just wanted to say "Hi"  from an 'older' homeschool parent! FYI...It can be done! Wanted to encourage all these newbies that YOU are your biggest fear! Think you can't do it? You can! Who knows your child better than you? What's your goal for your children? Whose vision do you want them to have?  Whose morals or motives? Whose standards?
> We homeschooled our first two from 5th grade all the way up until college. Both won full scholarships, my ds won his IMBA (full assistantship), and my dd was preadmitted a year early to nursing school.  After 9 years of college, we paid for a backpack and a few books. My ds finished his MBA in Dec at 23, my dd is a cardiac/neuro nurse at one of our hospitals.
> And guess what? We just started our 6th grader in August homeschooling. So here we go again!
> When ppl ask us when we will put her in or IF we will ever put her back in, we tell them, "We don't know, it's a year to year decision", but we'll do what's best for her!
> 
> Love our choices, no they weren't easy (but is anything in life?), but so proud of Who they have become, Who they belong to, and What's in store for them next!
> 
> You can do it!!!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

bumbershoot said:


> This is solely up to you.  Do you need time to gather materials and get yourself geared up?  If so, do your kids want to be out of school NOW?  That could be the opportunity to deschool.  They are out while you figure it all out!  Could be GREAT fun, with no responsibilities while you guys order books and look through them, really figure out what's best for them right now.
> 
> *The more & more I think about it, the more I want to take them out SOON, maybe after spring break. We are all SOOO excited! We played bananagrams for 2 hours tonight. Afterwards, I asked them, "So, how did you like your homeschool spelling tests?" They thought that was just the coolest. *
> 
> What's her reason?  Is it because she doesn't want to lsoe your Dd as a student?  ....... *YES & she said this was the reason. They all know that DD will help the school TREMENDOUSLY with her TAKS test scores. I feel a little like I should let her take the TAKS b/c this school has been SOOO wonderful to us. (Last year, before & after my Mom passed away, they went above & beyond to help us out, and to offer love & encouragement. They are all precious.*
> 
> So...my mother in law.  She's not very supportive of homeschooling.  Thinks we're cheating.  Cheating the state, cheating DS out of an education, etc.  She cannot figure it out.........   *I'm so sorry you're going through that situation. I will be praying for you & your family.*





robinsegg said:


> We currently use My Father's World & Math U See with a visual 5th grader and kinesthetic 2nd grader. Crosswalk.com has some good info. *Thank you SO much! I'm going to try to discover their learning styles. I LOVE what I've heard so far about MFW & MUS *





sullins5 said:


> Just wanted to say "Hi"  from an 'older' homeschool parent! FYI...It can be done! Wanted to encourage all these newbies that YOU are your biggest fear! Think you can't do it? You can! Who knows your child better than you? What's your goal for your children? Whose vision do you want them to have?  Whose morals or motives? Whose standards?
> We homeschooled our first two from 5th grade all the way up until college. Both won full scholarships, my ds won his IMBA (full assistantship), and my dd was preadmitted a year early to nursing school.  After 9 years of college, we paid for a backpack and a few books. My ds finished his MBA in Dec at 23, my dd is a cardiac/neuro nurse at one of our hospitals.
> And guess what? We just started our 6th grader in August homeschooling. So here we go again!
> When ppl ask us when we will put her in or IF we will ever put her back in, we tell them, "We don't know, it's a year to year decision", but we'll do what's best for her!
> 
> Love our choices, no they weren't easy (but is anything in life?), but so proud of Who they have become, Who they belong to, and What's in store for them next!
> 
> You can do it!!!



*Thanks for the encouragement! As a mom who is about to embark on this journey, hearing your success story means the world to me. God bless you! And I'm SUPER excited about that smilie  I can officially use it now! *


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks for the kind words, weHEARTmickey.  I appreciate it.


----------



## horselover

bumbershoot said:


> So...my mother in law.  She's not very supportive of homeschooling.  Thinks we're cheating.  Cheating the state, cheating DS out of an education, etc.  She cannot figure it out.
> 
> She's been told that we're going to homeschool since DS was around 3.  We've explained it every which way we can.  What we NEED is to have the conversation in Korea, with one of DH's cousins who is totally fluent in both English and Korean, to be the middleman.  DH is not fluent in Korean (mom didn't believe it was useful to teach her kids Korean, so they communicate in "Konglish", a hybrid) and she is not fluent in English (the "ifs" and other hypotheticals, as well as past or future tenses, are nearly incomprehensible to her for some reason...everything is in the present, and she doesn't get it if it isn't NOW).
> 
> She got the opportunity to watch DS last Saturday, while DH and I went to a work party.  This was only the second time she's gotten to watch him on his own, as she raised her children with routine hitting, and we wanted to make sure that she understood that that was not acceptable to us, AND that if she did it, DS was old enough to tell us if she did it.  She ruined that first time by inviting a friend over, and they spoke Korean the whole time, which she won't teach him and we can't teach him yet (and I can't find any kid's Korean classes! gotta get Rosetta Stone soon).
> 
> This was going to be a special occasion, really great.  Everyone was excited.
> 
> She took that opportunity to QUIZ him.  Set out words for him to read, set out math problems.  Would NOT let him use fingers to add.  She's NOT a positive encouragement person in any way, shape, or form, so I know it was not a good spot for him to be in.
> 
> When we got there, he was sleeping, and as I picked him up, we didn't know any of this.  She said "you have to send him to school, he cannot read, he cannot add..."  Well, YES he is learning to do both, and NO we don't have to send him to school.  If he's picking these up on the slower side (and I don't think it's slow at all, I think it's his own pace) with a caring, loving parent teaching him, how do you think he's going to do in a class with 29 other kids all distracting him?????
> 
> DS woke up at some point when we got home, and instead of "I missed you" or "I had fun", he said, sadly, that his grandma had tested him and made him feel bad about himself.  And made him mad at her, because he does NOT need to go to school, and he IS learning, and why doesn't she see that?
> 
> 
> 
> How could she take what should have been 4 hours of bonding grandma/grandson time, and turn it into testing?  Why doesn't she see what he CAN do, and be happy for that?
> 
> If anyone else's family has done this, you have my deepest empathy and sympathy.  We don't know what to do, and I hate that she did this to him.



I'm so sorry.        Your poor DS.          What grandma did was so wrong on so many levels.  I think maybe no more trips to her house if you & your DH are not going to be there.  DS shouldn't have to go through that.   We haven't even told my DH's parents we've been homeschooling our DS since Oct. for fear of the same kind of reaction.  They really wouldn't get it so it's best to keep it to ourselves, sad it has to be that way though.   Hang in there.   



sullins5 said:


> Just wanted to say "Hi"  from an 'older' homeschool parent! FYI...It can be done! Wanted to encourage all these newbies that YOU are your biggest fear! Think you can't do it? You can! Who knows your child better than you? What's your goal for your children? Whose vision do you want them to have?  Whose morals or motives? Whose standards?
> We homeschooled our first two from 5th grade all the way up until college. Both won full scholarships, my ds won his IMBA (full assistantship), and my dd was preadmitted a year early to nursing school.  After 9 years of college, we paid for a backpack and a few books. My ds finished his MBA in Dec at 23, my dd is a cardiac/neuro nurse at one of our hospitals.
> And guess what? We just started our 6th grader in August homeschooling. So here we go again!
> When ppl ask us when we will put her in or IF we will ever put her back in, we tell them, "We don't know, it's a year to year decision", but we'll do what's best for her!
> 
> Love our choices, no they weren't easy (but is anything in life?), but so proud of Who they have become, Who they belong to, and What's in store for them next!
> 
> You can do it!!!



Thank you for sharing your story!  Your children sound amazing.  I'm curious did you do your own thing or have a set curriculum for them?


Anyone out there used the superchargedscience website?  It looks interesting.  They charge a monthly fee, but you can get a 1 mo. trial for $1.    We're thinking about signing up but I just wondered if anyone had any feedback on it.


----------



## robinsegg

I have found some good free online info on learning styles, if anybody's interested:
http://www.berghuis.co.nz/abiator/lsi/lsiframe.html
http://homeworktips.about.com/od/homeworkhelp/a/lstyleqz.htm
http://www.ldpride.net/learningstyles.MI.htm
There's also a book I recommend: How to Maximize Your Child's Learning Ability


----------



## kimmyann

sullins5 said:


> Just wanted to say "Hi"  from an 'older' homeschool parent! FYI...It can be done! Wanted to encourage all these newbies that YOU are your biggest fear! Think you can't do it? You can! Who knows your child better than you? What's your goal for your children? Whose vision do you want them to have?  Whose morals or motives? Whose standards?
> We homeschooled our first two from 5th grade all the way up until college. Both won full scholarships, my ds won his IMBA (full assistantship), and my dd was preadmitted a year early to nursing school.  After 9 years of college, we paid for a backpack and a few books. My ds finished his MBA in Dec at 23, my dd is a cardiac/neuro nurse at one of our hospitals.
> And guess what? We just started our 6th grader in August homeschooling. So here we go again!
> When ppl ask us when we will put her in or IF we will ever put her back in, we tell them, "We don't know, it's a year to year decision", but we'll do what's best for her!
> 
> Love our choices, no they weren't easy (but is anything in life?), but so proud of Who they have become, Who they belong to, and What's in store for them next!
> 
> You can do it!!!



Thank you, your post helps alot.



robinsegg said:


> I have found some good free online info on learning styles, if anybody's interested:
> http://www.berghuis.co.nz/abiator/lsi/lsiframe.html
> http://homeworktips.about.com/od/homeworkhelp/a/lstyleqz.htm
> http://www.ldpride.net/learningstyles.MI.htm
> There's also a book I recommend: How to Maximize Your Child's Learning Ability



Thank you for the links, I'll be using these this week.


----------



## kimmyann

Well, we are taking the plunge....now.  My son is now expressing concern (and alot of it) that he may want to go to the high school.  He is scared that he will miss out on alot & is worried about being stuck at home all of the time.  Well, he is already failing the 8th grade & since his classroom settings are so disruptive we are going to homeschool the remainder of the year and then he will make the decision of what exactly he wants to do then.  If he decides he wants to go to the high school we can turn in his homeschool work & he may have to take a placement test to make sure he is on level and he would be able to move on to the high school.  I feel at this point, even if I only get the one semester with him that I may atleast be able to give him the one on one he needs to get on track & to give him the self confidence he really needs.  Also, this will give him a chance to experience both worlds  so he will be able to make a solid, educated decision.

So, now I need to find a cirriculum for him that would be closest to what the school is teaching for the second semester.  This is in case he would need to take a placement test, he would be able to move on to high school if that is what he chooses.  If he wants to continue homeschooling, we will then change to something totally different and not be concerned about following closely to the school.  I know I have found some wonderful websites that are going to be a blessing in helping him.  Thanks to everyone who has ever posted links on this board, yes I have read it all.


----------



## sullins5

So proud of all of you for this journey! It's different now than it was 10 years ago to be sure.  We didn't have alot of support, ppl thought we were weirdos, fanatics, socially depriving our kids (puuuuuhhhhhhllleeaaasse), and missing the boat. Now you have sooo much support (if you don't, find a group or a HS newsletter), and alot of homeschoolers around the country!
For those that have asked me...Yes, we did our own curriculum although the first year, we stayed with the elem schools curriculum. Why? We were timid (like most first timers) and wanted the kids to stay on that schedule. What we learned was that most school curriculum is for many kids, some of it quite boring, some of it not challenging enough, and some of it, just time killers.
We researched, knew our kids' bents, strengths and weaknesses.  We tried to get them 'tested' for only our peace of mind annually or semi. And to keep them acquainted for testing when they needed to take the PSAT, SAT, or ACT.
What we learned:
Yes...hard! Yes...good days and bad! Yes, there were days just getting to go to Wally World (WM) by myself, felt like Tiffanys! But in the end? So proud of my kids, kept my family as a whole close, gave my kids the confidence to 'face the world', and allowed for travelling all over the world! Both my older ones have been to oland, Mexico, Dominican Republic and China.
Today homeschoolers have sooo many opportunities! When you get discouraged, remember : You're mom and dad, Their YOUR kids, no one else's (and aren't you glad), and if it gets really bad? "This too shall pass"!!!

So proud of you all!!!


----------



## nrpofp

sullins5 said:


> So proud of all of you for this journey! It's different now than it was 10 years ago to be sure.  We didn't have alot of support, ppl thought we were weirdos, fanatics, socially depriving our kids (puuuuuhhhhhhllleeaaasse), and missing the boat. Now you have sooo much support (if you don't, find a group or a HS newsletter), and alot of homeschoolers around the country!
> For those that have asked me...Yes, we did our own curriculum although the first year, we stayed with the elem schools curriculum. Why? We were timid (like most first timers) and wanted the kids to stay on that schedule. What we learned was that most school curriculum is for many kids, some of it quite boring, some of it not challenging enough, and some of it, just time killers.
> We researched, knew our kids' bents, strengths and weaknesses.  We tried to get them 'tested' for only our peace of mind annually or semi. And to keep them acquainted for testing when they needed to take the PSAT, SAT, or ACT.
> What we learned:
> Yes...hard! Yes...good days and bad! Yes, there were days just getting to go to Wally World (WM) by myself, felt like Tiffanys! But in the end? So proud of my kids, kept my family as a whole close, gave my kids the confidence to 'face the world', and allowed for travelling all over the world! Both my older ones have been to oland, Mexico, Dominican Republic and China.
> Today homeschoolers have sooo many opportunities! When you get discouraged, remember : You're mom and dad, Their YOUR kids, no one else's (and aren't you glad), and if it gets really bad? "This too shall pass"!!!
> 
> So proud of you all!!!



Thanks for the encouragement. I rarely tell anybody I homeschool. Its just too hard to explain to people. Boths sets of grandparents are shocked that my kids actually read above their grade level,  seem happier, and more relaxed than their other 15 grandkids. I am glad everthing worked out well for your family. I am planning on doing a lot of traveling with my kids. Thats if food and gas prices don't keep rising, and chipping away at my disposable income. YIKES


----------



## figment3258

For the person that had asked how do you find home school groups I found mine on yahoo. You look up yahoo groups and type in home school groups in your state and there will be a list. That's how we have met all our friends.


----------



## bumbershoot

horselover said:


> I'm so sorry.        Your poor DS.          What grandma did was so wrong on so many levels.  I think maybe no more trips to her house if you & your DH are not going to be there.  DS shouldn't have to go through that.   We haven't even told my DH's parents we've been homeschooling our DS since Oct. for fear of the same kind of reaction.  They really wouldn't get it so it's best to keep it to ourselves, sad it has to be that way though.   Hang in there.



Thank you so much.  DH is home from his work trip, so we will have a chance to really talk about it with each other, and see where we go from here.  

What's sad is that we rent in a building filled with mainly very senior retirees, and once they got used to the idea of homeschooling (so weird to think about, because some of them are old enough that their parents and grandparents would have been schooled at home quite naturally, especially the ones that grew up rurally), they have seen his intelligence shine through.  They don't think he's lacking in any skills.  Guess it's b/c they haven't sprung a pop quiz on him...


----------



## NHWX

bumbershoot said:


> So...my mother in law.  She's not very supportive of homeschooling.  Thinks we're cheating.  Cheating the state, cheating DS out of an education, etc.  She cannot figure it out.
> 
> She's Korean, and they have nothing like this in modern society.
> ....
> 
> ....
> If anyone else's family has done this, you have my deepest empathy and sympathy.  We don't know what to do, and I hate that she did this to him.



We didn't tell my husband's family for *years* and they're just very opinionated folks. We didn't have to deal with language barriers, cultural expectations, etc. I'm sorry that you and your family went through this. And my Mom was convinced that neither one of my boys would go to college. Our eldest just got a college acceptance today with his list of credits granted through AP test scores. 

So Grandma wants to measure her grandson and ask male family relatives for confirmation that her opinion is correct. It makes sense to her, I'm sure. And your son's means of communicating his learning to his grandmother (I'll tell you everything I know about dinosaurs or the train system of the nineteenth century or whatever he knows a ton about) is probably going to be somewhat impaired by the culture/language difficulties. If there's a way of setting up a situation where your son can spend a time with you, your husband and your MIL and just naturally explain what he knows  (the natural science museum, the living history museum, seeing a play about a story that he knows well, etc.) that might alleviate some of her concern.

Sometimes no matter what you say, it's just not going to sink in. Realistically, my MIL (DH's dad's second wife) didn't understand much about our need until her son's children began having trouble in school. And my Mom is forgetting enough things that I've told her the same stories about my two's bad experiences and she just keeps forgetting them. She romanticizes her educational experience and doesn't track what it's like today. My niece had a horrible high school experience for 3 years in the same city that my parents live in and I don't think my Mom really remembers that at all.

So, no really great advice. You know your son best. Keep at it. As I tell my friends who have kids in brick and mortar schools, I'd be working at making school work no matter what situation they were in. And if they were at the closest semi-decent private school, I'd have to be taking home over $52K to pay for two to attend. And that just isn't going to happen in this economy around here.

NHWX


----------



## bumbershoot

*NHWX*, thank you so much.  It really helped and made sense!  You are SO right that it's the *male* family member thing she's looking for, and that his way of communicating what he knows just sounds like babble to her (he will talk her ear off on the phone, we get the phone, and she hasn't understood a WORD he has said b/c he talks quickly when he's excited).  

Meanwhile, he's learning about archaeology... on his own (using old books that I had as a child, and a TV show on the History channel which talks about the real history in the Indiana Jones movies LOL) while I'm still recovering from this long illness (I have very little voice and cannot read to him right now).   But that wouldn't be interesting to her (digging up bones?) so she probably wouldn't care.  And I can't tell her how sick I've been or she'd harp on me about EVERYTHING else (I should eat meat, eat bone marrow soup, I don't keep myself warm enough, there's something WRONG with me, etc etc etc as she has done a million times in the past).  No one wants that.  (anyone know the homeschooling laws in Fiji, LOL?)


We work really hard to not lie to her, or even lie by omission, as it was an issue in DH's childhood and it's important for DH to be totally open and honest about things she's going to find out about anyway.  


Sorry, now I'm just whining.   

I can't wait to get my voice back so I can finish up the last 4 fairy tales in the Oak Meadow book!


----------



## Nicolepa

bumbershoot said:


> *NHWX*, thank you so much.  It really helped and made sense!  You are SO right that it's the *male* family member thing she's looking for, and that his way of communicating what he knows just sounds like babble to her (he will talk her ear off on the phone, we get the phone, and she hasn't understood a WORD he has said b/c he talks quickly when he's excited).



My MIL was a teacher, FIL a Dentist.  We knew they were against homeschooling, but for some reason they kept their mouths shut, thankfully.  I knew the only way to convince them was test scores.  So even though my son was only 7 I had him tested.  (As you know here in WA you don't have to test until 8).  I figured if he did poorly we wouldn't say anything about it, if he did well I could show them.  Keep in mind the school had told us he was so far behind, I had no clue where he really was.  

We got his results back and he was at grade level in spelling/LA and at least 2 grades ahead in everything else (including reading which he was in a remedial class in Public School).

Now I won't say they are supportive, but they at least know he is learning and we aren't sitting on our duff all day.  They no longer ask us how long we are going to do this for etc.  They accept that it is what it is.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Do you/have you ever used an e-reader (like the Kindle) for your childs literature books? We will be traveling a lot while homeschooling, and it seems a Kindle would help with "excessive baggage." I realize we may need 2 so both of our kiddos can read at the same time. (Or 3 so Mommy can read too!) 

Are any of you members ("season pass holders") at the science museums? I see where we can have a membership that includes science museums all over the country. Is this a good deal & does it really work? Thanks


----------



## Trixieplus2

We are getting ready to take the plunge. With our four year old.She is in Prek 4 (public school) and it just isn't working for us. I feel like it is stifling her and us. I originally wanted to homeschool but felt like I couldn't do it. I have been scouring websites and library books and I am starting to feel like maybe I can. I don't know how the school is going to take it when we pull her though???   

It is just so many little things she has lost her zest for learning.
She got a frowny face on her calender for playing in the mud at recess.
I feel like I never see my own child .
A lot of other things but to drawn out to go into anyways I might lurk in here for a while too so Hi


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Trixieplus2 said:


> We are getting ready to take the plunge. With our four year old.She is in Prek 4 (public school) and it just isn't working for us. I feel like it is stifling her and us. I originally wanted to homeschool but felt like I couldn't do it. I have been scouring websites and library books and I am starting to feel like maybe I can. I don't know how the school is going to take it when we pull her though???
> 
> It is just so many little things she has lost her zest for learning.
> She got a frowny face on her calender for playing in the mud at recess.
> I feel like I never see my own child .
> A lot of other things but to drawn out to go into anyways I might lurk in here for a while too so Hi



 We are taking the plunge too!!  I think we will pull the kids out after spring break. Their teachers hate the idea, but like other WISE moms here have told me: It's not about whether the teachers approve or not! It's about the well-being of our children & what's best for our family.  I think the fact that you are studying up on how to homeschool shows that you will be great at it! I'm reading everything I can get my hands on, so I KNOW I will be able to offer more than what my kiddos are getting at school. May God bless you on your new journey


----------



## MommyBell08

Trixieplus2 said:


> We are getting ready to take the plunge. With our four year old.She is in Prek 4 (public school) and it just isn't working for us. I feel like it is stifling her and us. I originally wanted to homeschool but felt like I couldn't do it. I have been scouring websites and library books and I am starting to feel like maybe I can. I don't know how the school is going to take it when we pull her though???
> 
> It is just so many little things she has lost her zest for learning.
> She got a frowny face on her calender for playing in the mud at recess.
> I feel like I never see my own child .
> A lot of other things but to drawn out to go into anyways I might lurk in here for a while too so Hi



Good for you and congratulations! You seem to be very involved with your daughter and Im sure you will give her way more than any school can. You will do a great job!


----------



## graygables

Trixieplus2 said:


> She got a frowny face on her calender for playing in the mud at recess.



Wow.  No one should ever get a frowny face for playing.  Really???  I remember one day DDs and I had gone to Amish country for the day and there were puddles around. They decided to splash and I stood there watching as they were jumping around the sidewalks in their rain boots.  SO many people stopped to watch and enjoy their abandon and I had several thank me for just letting them play.  I'm glad I didn't give them a "frowny face". 

As for the Kindle question...I have a Kindle and love it.  14yo is NOT a reader, hates to read except on a computer screen.  She doesn't like the Kindle, but I am thinking of getting her the Nook Color for her birthday as it is more computer-like.  She has tracking issues and a bit of dyslexia, so for some reason, the backlit screen works well for her.  Youngest, I just offered to buy her most recent book on the Kindle, but she said she'd prefer the actual book.  

I'm a fan myself of having an entire library on the device.  As a matter of fact, when I was an English teacher way back when, I was called on the carpet for using a laptop in class for my attendance/record book (I was the only teacher with a computer in the classroom at the time).  I told the principal at that point that there would come a day within the next generation when school books would be issued on computers and paper books could be obsolete in the classroom.  He laughed at me.  I just completed my Master's degree with ALL of my books online.  I wonder if he ever remembers that conversation as often as I do...


----------



## Trixieplus2

graygables said:


> Wow.  No one should ever get a frowny face for playing.  Really???  I remember one day DDs and I had gone to Amish country for the day and there were puddles around. They decided to splash and I stood there watching as they were jumping around the sidewalks in their rain boots.  SO many people stopped to watch and enjoy their abandon and I had several thank me for just letting them play.  I'm glad I didn't give them a "frowny face".
> 
> As for the Kindle question...I have a Kindle and love it.  14yo is NOT a reader, hates to read except on a computer screen.  She doesn't like the Kindle, but I am thinking of getting her the Nook Color for her birthday as it is more computer-like.  She has tracking issues and a bit of dyslexia, so for some reason, the backlit screen works well for her.  Youngest, I just offered to buy her most recent book on the Kindle, but she said she'd prefer the actual book.
> 
> I'm a fan myself of having an entire library on the device.  As a matter of fact, when I was an English teacher way back when, I was called on the carpet for using a laptop in class for my attendance/record book (I was the only teacher with a computer in the classroom at the time).  I told the principal at that point that there would come a day within the next generation when school books would be issued on computers and paper books could be obsolete in the classroom.  He laughed at me.  I just completed my Master's degree with ALL of my books online.  I wonder if he ever remembers that conversation as often as I do...



Yes the frowny face totally blew me away. I thought to myself isn't that how kids learn? By exploring and playing,She loves to play in the mud/dirt and brings in leaves,sticks and stones all the time to ask me questions about them and show me the pretty ones. 

I am still a little nervous but this is prek 4 so my husband is open to pulling her from the school and I get to try to use this time to convince him A) That she will get plenty of "socialization" and B) That she won't miss or feel left out of "real school". So hopefully this works out for us so I can go ahead and keep her out of kindergarten and homeschool for that as well right now though I figure I'll go in baby steps.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Well, PLEASE pray for our family!!  I sent notes to all of our teachers today, letting them know our kids' last day at ps will be the day before spring break!!!!  I did send a very lengthy letter, letting them know all the reasons why. I hope they understand, but either way, THIS is what's best for our family.



graygables said:


> .....As for the Kindle question...I have a Kindle and love it.  14yo is NOT a reader, hates to read except on a computer screen.  She doesn't like the Kindle, but I am thinking of getting her the Nook Color for her birthday as it is more computer-like.  She has tracking issues and a bit of dyslexia, so for some reason, the backlit screen works well for her.  Youngest, I just offered to buy her most recent book on the Kindle, but she said she'd prefer the actual book.  *Thanks for answering my question *
> 
> I'm a fan myself of having an entire library on the device.  As a matter of fact, when I was an English teacher way back when, I was called on the carpet for using a laptop in class for my attendance/record book (I was the only teacher with a computer in the classroom at the time).  I told the principal at that point that there would come a day within the next generation when school books would be issued on computers and paper books could be obsolete in the classroom.  He laughed at me.  I just completed my Master's degree with ALL of my books online.  I wonder if he ever remembers that conversation as often as I do...



That's HILARIOUS!! It pays off to step out of the box sometimes  And, yes, I'm SURE he remembers the conversation!


----------



## bumbershoot

Trixieplus2 said:


> Yes the frowny face totally blew me away. I thought to myself isn't that how kids learn? By exploring and playing,She loves to play in the mud/dirt and brings in leaves,sticks and stones all the time to ask me questions about them and show me the pretty ones.
> 
> I am still a little nervous but this is prek 4 so my husband is open to pulling her from the school and I get to try to use this time to convince him A) That she will get plenty of "socialization" and B) That she won't miss or feel left out of "real school". So hopefully this works out for us so I can go ahead and keep her out of kindergarten and homeschool for that as well right now though I figure I'll go in baby steps.



You might want to look at Oak Meadow...lots of sticks and leaves and all of that, and it's learning!  

At 4, I would recommend working on relaxing...  She'll be perfectly OK.  It's AMAZING what kids learn in the first few years before we start officially teaching them!  She might miss her particular friends, since she already has them, but I bet she'll really love being with mom (and dad!), taking long nature walks, etc etc, and learning in a more natural way...


----------



## graygables

bumbershoot said:


> You might want to look at Oak Meadow...lots of sticks and leaves and all of that, and it's learning!
> 
> At 4, I would recommend working on relaxing...  She'll be perfectly OK.  It's AMAZING what kids learn in the first few years before we start officially teaching them!  She might miss her particular friends, since she already has them, but I bet she'll really love being with mom (and dad!), taking long nature walks, etc etc, and learning in a more natural way...



Hear, hear!  and I like Oak Meadow as well...


----------



## graygables

Upper grades needing a math curriculum...check this one out:http://www.stanleyschmidt.com/FredGauss/index2.html

I want it for ME!!!


----------



## jacksmomma

Quick Question about number recognition...DS is 4, he understand that 5 objects on the table is five.  He can count them out to you, etc.  But he is having trouble remembering that "4" is four.  Any ideas on how to make memorizing the numbers fun?  We have flash cards and he HATES them!

Thanks!


----------



## KibbyCat

jacksmomma said:


> Quick Question about number recognition...DS is 4, he understand that 5 objects on the table is five.  He can count them out to you, etc.  But he is having trouble remembering that "4" is four.  Any ideas on how to make memorizing the numbers fun?  We have flash cards and he HATES them!
> 
> Thanks!



Baby Einstein's "Numbers Nursery" is a great video about numbers/number concepts.  I'd suggest you check your local library to see if they have it, and let your son watch it.


----------



## robinsegg

jacksmomma said:


> Quick Question about number recognition...DS is 4, he understand that 5 objects on the table is five.  He can count them out to you, etc.  But he is having trouble remembering that "4" is four.  Any ideas on how to make memorizing the numbers fun?  We have flash cards and he HATES them!
> 
> Thanks!



Have you tried putting the flash cards on the table with the right number of candies or cereal pieces on them to count as he eats them?

Hopscotch, but have him count to certain numbers.

Tape the flash cards up around the house, so he sees them while he plays.

Count stairs as you go up/down them, wherever you go.

There are puzzles available where the 4 has 4 things on it and so forth. I think the one we have was about $20, plastic, the things were colorful and bumpy.

Get a kids' placemat for numbers and let him count at mealtime.

Use playdough to make the numbers (roll them out like a snake, then form numbers), then have him count out the right number of playdough balls for that number.


----------



## C&G'sMama

This may be in here somewhere, so forgive me if I'm repeating.  I posted a thread a couple of weeks back that we are considering homeschooling starting next September.  We have 2 children DD 10 and in 5th grade.  DS 7 and in 2nd grade.  DD is an average student DS has Asperger's Syndrome and is at about 5th or 6th grade academically.  We are having a hard time deciding what to do with DD.  But we have pretty much decided to HS DS.  Anyone have 1 or more HS and 1 or more in some kind of traditional school?  What is your experience?

Thanks

-A


----------



## Nicolepa

C&G'sMama said:


> This may be in here somewhere, so forgive me if I'm repeating.  I posted a thread a couple of weeks back that we are considering homeschooling starting next September.  We have 2 children DD 10 and in 5th grade.  DS 7 and in 2nd grade.  DD is an average student DS has Asperger's Syndrome and is at about 5th or 6th grade academically.  We are having a hard time deciding what to do with DD.  But we have pretty much decided to HS DS.  Anyone have 1 or more HS and 1 or more in some kind of traditional school?  What is your experience?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -A



I have a 5th grader in PS and a 3rd grader at home.  To be honest I hate, hate, hate it.  My DD is in a full time gifted program and my husband is worried that if we pull her and it doesn't work out we are stuck.  Her grade has a waitlist so if I pull her out I'd never get her back in.  

I hate having to be done by 3:00 each day.  My son won't do school once she gets home.  This pretty much makes me stuck at home.  I can't run errands or take the morning off etc.  I pretty much have to follow the school calendar as far as breaks, 1/2 days etc.  

It also makes it hard to do field trips and other fun activities because I have to be home by 3 to get her from school.

I also dislike having to deal with homework once she's home.  I feel like I do school from 9am -9pm every day!  If my husband would let me I'd homeschool both in a hearbeat.  I know it's more work for me, but I think it would be less stress.


----------



## kimmyann

Today was my DS last day in ps (atleast for the remainder of the year).  I have found a local homeschool forum and someone emailed me to tell me to check out a disorder called Central Auditory Processing Disorder.  I can't believe the pediatrician never mentioned this, my son has all of these characteristics & is a canadate because of his chronic ear infections, speech problems & head banging as a small child.  I will be having him tested soon, it would explain alot.  Meanwhile, I am a nervous wreck as I am starting this, but I have a good feeling about this





C&G'sMama said:


> This may be in here somewhere, so forgive me if I'm repeating.  I posted a thread a couple of weeks back that we are considering homeschooling starting next September.  We have 2 children DD 10 and in 5th grade.  DS 7 and in 2nd grade.  DD is an average student DS has Asperger's Syndrome and is at about 5th or 6th grade academically.  We are having a hard time deciding what to do with DD.  But we have pretty much decided to HS DS.  Anyone have 1 or more HS and 1 or more in some kind of traditional school?  What is your experience?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -A



My DS (14) will now be homeschooled & my DD (8) will remain in ps, she is in the gifted class and does very well in school.  If anything she is bored.  She is showing some jealousy over this so I am treading on thin ice I feel.  My son is at a point that this is almost a last option for him (years of struggling).  I almost hate to admit it, but  if I were to decide to hs her also it would be after I know for sure it is something that would work for all.  I almost feel as I am experimenting with ds, but like I said we really have no other choice for him.


----------



## figment3258

weHEARTmickey said:


> Well, PLEASE pray for our family!!  I sent notes to all of our teachers today, letting them know our kids' last day at ps will be the day before spring break!!!!  I did send a very lengthy letter, letting them know all the reasons why. I hope they understand, but either way, THIS is what's best for our family.
> 
> 
> 
> That's HILARIOUS!! It pays off to step out of the box sometimes  And, yes, I'm SURE he remembers the conversation!



Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Good luck in this wonderful journey!


----------



## disneyelaine

C&G'sMama said:


> This may be in here somewhere, so forgive me if I'm repeating.  I posted a thread a couple of weeks back that we are considering homeschooling starting next September.  We have 2 children DD 10 and in 5th grade.  DS 7 and in 2nd grade.  DD is an average student DS has Asperger's Syndrome and is at about 5th or 6th grade academically.  We are having a hard time deciding what to do with DD.  But we have pretty much decided to HS DS.  Anyone have 1 or more HS and 1 or more in some kind of traditional school?  What is your experience?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -A



I have 2 sons (17 and 14) and only homeschool my youngest.  We started homeschooling when he was 10 and we really had no choice.  He has asperbergers/apraxia/dygraphia/sensory and public school was just one huge stress and mess for him.  My oldest stayed in public school and has done very well.  At times I have had that fantasy of keeping them both home, but really that would not be best for EITHER son.  They are great buddies together, but since my older son never wanted to be homeschooled anyway,  we never really gave it much thought.  

But every family homeschools for their own reasons.  It has worked fine for us this way.  Now if my older son had school issues or wanted to be home, we would have given it thought.   But I believe what works for one child in the family, may not be right for the others.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Thank you everyone. 

@Nicole PA.  On the plus side DD gets out at 4:15 and when she goes to Middle school it will be 3:45 (they're at a charter school and they have a longer day) so if DP (she'd be the main home schooling parent) and DS wanted to be gone longer, I could pick DD by leaving work a little early (fortunately I have that flexibility).

They are at a charter school so if it didn't work for DS he could get back in with sibling preference (assuming an opening)

DD goes back and forth of what she wants to do.  We're leaning on the side of HS him next year, leaving her at school for 6th grade and if pulling her makes sense, pull her mid-year, otherwise leave her there.


----------



## Trixieplus2

A few questions?

Today was our first day  so........

My daughter is 5 but in Prek4 (Birthday in Nov)

We just pulled her out of public school.

How many hours a day should we be doing?

Should I keep records now or wait until next year?

What should we be doing?

She knows: Alphabet,numbers 1-20,colors,shapes etc. Is there a free prek4 curriculum somewhere that would give me a better idea of what to be doing? We started at 9 this morning. I printed worksheets off the computer. she did Aa Bb Cc and Dd tracing,coloring in writing them. We read the kidpack American reading books on animals from Africa _(Zebra's and Giraffe's)_ copied the alphabet in upper case A-Z _(for me to see what she knew she can do the whole thing exept G,W and S)_. Practiced writing her name and colored two pictures a_ (clown and Tinkerbell)_ took a nap and had snacks. 

I'm out of stuff and she was upset and wanted to "do more homeschool"  We ran out of stuff to do by 12.  She was very unhappy I didn't have anything else for her to work on,


----------



## robinsegg

Trixieplus2 said:


> A few questions?
> 
> How many hours a day should we be doing?
> At 5, formal academics can be as short as 1/2 hour to an hour. Keep the rest fun and interesting.
> Should I keep records now or wait until next year?
> Record-keeping is different state-by-state. I would guess that a child supposed to be in preK4 wouldn't *need* records kept . . . but I don't know your state.
> What should we be doing?
> Rhymes and songs are *great* pre-reading activities.
> continue with number recognition, and add a bit (1+1) if you wish.
> She knows: Alphabet,numbers 1-20,colors,shapes etc. Is there a free prek4 curriculum somewhere that would give me a better idea of what to be doing?
> Look up Letteroftheweek.com. It's free and gives you a week of activities for each sound of the alphabet. We started at 9 this morning. I printed worksheets off the computer. she did Aa Bb Cc and Dd tracing,coloring in writing them. We read the kidpack American reading books on animals from Africa _(Zebra's and Giraffe's)_ copied the alphabet in upper case A-Z _(for me to see what she knew she can do the whole thing exept G,W and S)_. Practiced writing her name and colored two pictures a_ (clown and Tinkerbell)_ took a nap and had snacks.
> 
> I'm out of stuff and she was upset and wanted to "do more homeschool"  We ran out of stuff to do by 12.  She was very unhappy I didn't have anything else for her to work on,



Start having her do "home ec", following you around with your housework, making meals, sorting socks, etc. Have her "do school" with her favorite doll. Give her blank paper and let her draw/print what she wants. Go to the library and find picture books she might like the pictures in.


----------



## C&G'sMama

disneyelaine said:


> I have 2 sons (17 and 14) and only homeschool my youngest.  We started homeschooling when he was 10 and we really had no choice.  He has asperbergers/apraxia/dygraphia/sensory and public school was just one huge stress and mess for him.  My oldest stayed in public school and has done very well.  At times I have had that fantasy of keeping them both home, but really that would not be best for EITHER son.  They are great buddies together, but since my older son never wanted to be homeschooled anyway,  we never really gave it much thought.
> 
> But every family homeschools for their own reasons.  It has worked fine for us this way.  Now if my older son had school issues or wanted to be home, we would have given it thought.   But I believe what works for one child in the family, may not be right for the others.




After being up 'til midnight (literally) with DS finishing homework last night, this is just ridiculous.  It's a battle of the wills.  He finished.  He knows what he needs to do to keep this from happening again.  But I'm tired, DP is tired.  I know homeschooling won't be without it's unique set of challenges, but I honestly believe for this kid it will be easier and better for ALL of us.


----------



## MiniGirl

First off... Welcome to all those who have just started this amazing journey and to those who are considering it. You know, it has been such a blessing having my children home with me these past few years, and we are all closer and more relaxed for it.


C&G'sMama said:


> This may be in here somewhere, so forgive me if I'm repeating.  I posted a thread a couple of weeks back that we are considering homeschooling starting next September.  We have 2 children DD 10 and in 5th grade.  DS 7 and in 2nd grade.  DD is an average student DS has Asperger's Syndrome and is at about 5th or 6th grade academically.  We are having a hard time deciding what to do with DD.  But we have pretty much decided to HS DS.  Anyone have 1 or more HS and 1 or more in some kind of traditional school?  What is your experience?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -A



During our first year, we had our oldest (then 3rd grade) at home while the youngest (then 1st grade) stayed in school. Honestly, it was awful. We were still confined to the public school's schedule. My youngest was unhappy even though it was her choice to stay in school. We made her stick it out, but it was a long year with many tears. Of course, each situation is different, and I do know families with children that are at home while others are in school. For them, it works.



robinsegg said:


> Start having her do "home ec", following you around with your housework, making meals, sorting socks, etc. Have her "do school" with her favorite doll. Give her blank paper and let her draw/print what she wants. Go to the library and find picture books she might like the pictures in.



Oh yeah, definitely. Around here, we call it "life skills." Doing laundry has taken on a whole new thrill. We will fold clothes together or, I will read to them while they fold clothes, or one or the other will read to me while I fold. We will clean and organize the pantry or a closet. My youngest (9 next month) loves to help cook dinner. I'm very proud of my girls and how self-sufficient they are becoming.


----------



## justakrazymom

Wow..had no idea there was a Homeschooling thread!!

I'm Alison..mom to 4 great kids.. we are in our 5th year of homeschooling.

Noah is 16.5 and we just graduated him
Declan will be 9 on Saturday and he just began 4th grade on Monday
Jadziah is 7 and in 2nd grade
Taejan is 5 and doing K5!


----------



## cinderella1976

FINALLY...I have found you all!!!   A thread for home schoolers AND DISNEY ADDICTS!!   Well, let me introduce myself....

My name is Jennifer and I am a first year home schooling mom to 3 awsome kids! We have had the benefit of experiencing all 3 "schooling choices"; private(loved it , however our pocket book did not ), public (hated it for MANY reasons  )and now home school(we LOVE this choice).  I should have done this from the beginning!! Now here we are with a 5th grader, 2nd grader and PreK.  

Now let me elaborte on myself and our family.....
I am a DISNEY LOVING, scrapbook doing, love sewing disney boutique clothes sewer, home schooling MOM.  Did I mention I also run an in-home daycare !!! I watch 3 additional outside children ages 2,2,4....ALL BOYS . Hilarious, I know !!  So, how do I do it you ask? Well.....  Actually, the truth is that it takes A LOT of planning ahead!!! And LOTS of caffine of course . I've already learned that the hard way!  If I don't keep to a strict schedule, we crash and burn every time.  Needless to say, all the "built in" days off I had (due to starting early) are ALL GONE  My day starts at 5:30 AM with my first daycare child arriving at 6AM!!  It ends with the last child going home at 6pm. In between is when we fit it ALL in.  Sometimes we may have to extend into the evening with school because of daycare. 
I am hoping to be coming to an end with daycare hopefully by the end of this year though!   AMEN  I'll explain all this on another post.  
On to my husband.....
He is my best friend and husband of 15 yrs!  He was a bit schepticle of the home schooling idea, only because he didn't want me to stretch myself too thin.  Since starting he has been on board 100% and even helps with teaching if I need a break!!! What an awsome guy!!  He is a computer geek at heart (IT Security Admin) and thought, initially, that most of their studies could and should be done via the computer.  I, on the other hand, disagree given the age of my kids.  But to please him, we tried a few subjects. Crashed and burned with SOS  but teaching txt book works with oldest and we are currently using that.  Everything else I teach for now.  Bless his heart for trying to lighten my load 
Our kids......well their the usual.  Ya know...shy...talk tooooooo much, out going and weird like kids are.  But they LOVE home schooling . I am sooo blessed.  It does take a lot of energy keeping them on task sometime and for a split second on those days I reach that point....ya know the one....where for a split second we look at the clocks and wonder what time that school bus picks up...  First years are rough, but I would't have it any other way 

Well I guess we'll start with that.  I'll save more for later.

Thanks for letting me share!
Blessings,
Jennifer


----------



## cinderella1976

Oh, almost forgot....we are trying to plan another trip to WDW in late October for the home schooling days.  Has anyone been during this time of year??? Is it crowded???  We DO NOT want to go when it is crowded!! However, we are getting 40% off our room with PIN code and with the discount on tickets for HS days ....we really can't pass up!!  We are a family of 5 on a budget and a mission! Any info would be great!

Blessings,
Jen


----------



## Nicolepa

MiniGirl said:


> During our first year, we had our oldest (then 3rd grade) at home while the youngest (then 1st grade) stayed in school. Honestly, it was awful. We were still confined to the public school's schedule. My youngest was unhappy even though it was her choice to stay in school. We made her stick it out, but it was a long year with many tears. Of course, each situation is different, and I do know families with children that are at home while others are in school. For them, it works.



I hate being confined to the school schedule!  That is my biggest complaint about not having them both home.   I hate all the stupid random days off, the 1/2 days etc.  I could finish my year so much earlier if I was able to keep the schedule I want or take more field trips.  I think we'd all be happier!

My daughter is the same as your youngest.  She wants to be in school, but she is always disappointed when we go on a field trip or take a random day off to go to the park or a movie.  She told her best friend that she was going to be HS'd for middle school.  He went to his mom and asked her to be HS'd too.  She called me asking if it was true and I said "This is the first I've heard about it."   I told my daughter to take it up with her Dad.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

figment3258 said:


> Sending prayers and good thoughts your way. Good luck in this wonderful journey!


Thank you!!! We can't WAIT for the adventure to begin! 


justakrazymom said:


> Wow..had no idea there was a Homeschooling thread!!
> I'm Alison..mom to 4 great kids.. we are in our 5th year of homeschooling.
> Noah is 16.5 and we just graduated him
> Declan will be 9 on Saturday and he just began 4th grade on Monday
> Jadziah is 7 and in 2nd grade
> Taejan is 5 and doing K5!





cinderella1976 said:


> FINALLY...I have found you all!!!   A thread for home schoolers AND DISNEY ADDICTS!!   Well, let me introduce myself....
> My name is Jennifer and I am a first year home schooling mom to 3 awsome kids!................... Thanks for letting me share! Blessings, Jennifer




How fun!!!! New Moms!! I  LOVE this thread


----------



## cinderella1976

kimmyann said:


> Hi again.  Well it looks like we will be beginning homeschooling for my son in the fall.  I am having him finish the school year out before we begin, mainly because I am not prepared yet.  I am seriously thinking about homeschooling my daughter also, but am more hesitant simply because she likes school & does well.  Which then again she also wants to be homeschooled because she says she can't concentrate in class and it drives her crazy.  So, I'm not sure yet what we will be doing with her.  Btw, she's in 2nd grade (she started school late because she missed the cut off date by 9 days) so she is ahead of everyone.  My son is 14 & in the 8th grade which he is failing.  I posted the whole story last week.  Just so you know.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to figure out what curriculum I want to use.  You see, I'd like to stick with something more traditional I think just so I have something concrete to follow and the kids will ease into it easier I think.  Afterwards I think I may be more comfortable branching out to different ones, but to start I'd like everything set.  So, what do you use & why?  What can be used without breaking the bank also?  Esp if I'm going to have two kids homeschooled.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim!

Well, although I am a first year homeschooler my self (almost at the end of our first year) I am local to your area and am willing to meet up and share some things I've learned during our first year.   I may not be a vet but I have learned a lot for a first year and have done A LOT of reasearch and reading.  For instance, we have a HS convention here in Virginia...out in Richmond every year in June.  One of the best things I did.  Almost an overwhelming amount of info, but good none the less.  One of the best books I have read is The Well Trained Mind.  Awsome, met the authors as well at the convention!  By way of traditional, I think you are meaning more of a txt book approach? I used to say "traditional" as well, but found out that I fall more under classical with a little charlotte mason mixed in for fun.  I would be nice to meet a fellow DISer too! I have a 2nd grader too. There are great home school "yahoo groups" here in our area as well.  You should check them out.  There is also a store in VB called Moore Expressions that is a HS book store.  GREAT PLACE.  You can flip through some of the HS books to see if it would be a good fit for your kids.  Not to mention, they sell used books as well for a fraction of the cost. Our family has benefited from the used section as well as new.  Helps keep costs down! Oh, btw...we live in Suffolk. 

Blessings,
Jennifer


----------



## chicagoshannon

cinderella1976 said:


> Oh, almost forgot....we are trying to plan another trip to WDW in late October for the home schooling days.  Has anyone been during this time of year??? Is it crowded???  We DO NOT want to go when it is crowded!! However, we are getting 40% off our room with PIN code and with the discount on tickets for HS days ....we really can't pass up!!  We are a family of 5 on a budget and a mission! Any info would be great!
> 
> Blessings,
> Jen



We've been to WDW in late October twice.  The crowds aren't bad.  The only frustrating thing is the MK closes early a lot for the Halloween party.  The weather was beautiful both times we were there in Oct.    I think I must have gotten the same PIN code you did.  We're not going though cause we're going in JUne for Star Wars weekend.


----------



## cinderella1976

Thanks for the info on October. Looks like we are booking!


----------



## carissanboys

Stopping by to say "hi" to fellow Virginians Jennifer and Kim!


----------



## bcbmommy

Hello all,

I have a question that I need some advice about.  I've posted here before, but for those who don't know, we're in our first year of homeschooling.  I pulled my 6th grader out of PS at the end of the first quarter.  
Anyway...last week my 2nd grader's teacher sends a note home asking me to stop by sometime because she needed to talk to me.  So I stop by the next day and she tells me that my little guy will occasionally say, "I wish I were homeschooled like my brother"...and things like that.  She asked me how I wanted her to respond to that.  I was honestly stumped.  I couldn't come up with anything, and still can't really.  I almost feel like she's wanting me to lay the law down and tell him to stop saying it, etc. etc.  I did tell her that I haven't decided what we'll do next year, and that I may decide to homeschool him because the 3rd grade is when they start state testing (don't even get me started on that).  So, I told her I'd get back with her on that.  My husband says, "She doesn't need to say anything to him".  
Could I get some ideas on how to respond?  

Thank you all!


----------



## kimmyann

bcbmommy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question that I need some advice about.  I've posted here before, but for those who don't know, we're in our first year of homeschooling.  I pulled my 6th grader out of PS at the end of the first quarter.
> Anyway...last week my 2nd grader's teacher sends a note home asking me to stop by sometime because she needed to talk to me.  So I stop by the next day and she tells me that my little guy will occasionally say, "I wish I were homeschooled like my brother"...and things like that.  She asked me how I wanted her to respond to that.  I was honestly stumped.  I couldn't come up with anything, and still can't really.  I almost feel like she's wanting me to lay the law down and tell him to stop saying it, etc. etc.  I did tell her that I haven't decided what we'll do next year, and that I may decide to homeschool him because the 3rd grade is when they start state testing (don't even get me started on that).  So, I told her I'd get back with her on that.  My husband says, "She doesn't need to say anything to him".
> Could I get some ideas on how to respond?
> 
> Thank you all!



Maybe she is just worried that she will say the wrong thing to him & upset you both.  If he is directly saying it to her, maybe she thinks he wants a response and she's just not sure how to.  I am actually waiting for this to come up with my DD, we are in the same situation here.

Kim


----------



## robinsegg

bcbmommy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question that I need some advice about.  I've posted here before, but for those who don't know, we're in our first year of homeschooling.  I pulled my 6th grader out of PS at the end of the first quarter.
> Anyway...last week my 2nd grader's teacher sends a note home asking me to stop by sometime because she needed to talk to me.  So I stop by the next day and she tells me that my little guy will occasionally say, "I wish I were homeschooled like my brother"...and things like that.  She asked me how I wanted her to respond to that.  I was honestly stumped.  I couldn't come up with anything, and still can't really.  I almost feel like she's wanting me to lay the law down and tell him to stop saying it, etc. etc.  I did tell her that I haven't decided what we'll do next year, and that I may decide to homeschool him because the 3rd grade is when they start state testing (don't even get me started on that).  So, I told her I'd get back with her on that.  My husband says, "She doesn't need to say anything to him".
> Could I get some ideas on how to respond?
> 
> Thank you all!



Why not just ask her to respond with something like "Only your parents can decide about that. You should ask them."?


----------



## gallafamily

I wanted to join this thread for support.  I plan to homeschool 3 of my 4 kids starting next school year.  Probably start around August of this year.  My kids are 4,5 and 8.  My oldest is 15, and he wants to remain in high school.  I homeschooled him through the 5th grade, but he was only 9, so when I put him into public school, they refused to test him or anything and placed him into the 3rd grade, based on his age.  I was pretty upset, but could not convince them that he needed to be challenged.  So, their answer was to enroll him in the TAG program.  He has done really well in school, but because is in high school, he wishes to remain in school (at the present time anyways).  I quit homeschooling because of all the negative comments from my family members who said they would support me.  I have done a lot of research this time, and hopefully have found a good homeschool group that is interested in doing field trips and other activities for the kids.  That was another problem I had the first time, was all the groups I went to never wanted to do anything with the kids, they all wanted to get together to support the parents, and not do anything with the kids.  And I went to many groups.  

Well, that is mostly my story, and I'm hoping I can get support and lots of ideas on here.


----------



## KibbyCat

gallafamily said:


> I wanted to join this thread for support.  I plan to homeschool 3 of my 4 kids starting next school year.  Probably start around August of this year.  My kids are 4,5 and 8.  My oldest is 15, and he wants to remain in high school.  I homeschooled him through the 5th grade, but he was only 9, so when I put him into public school, they refused to test him or anything and placed him into the 3rd grade, based on his age.  I was pretty upset, but could not convince them that he needed to be challenged.  So, their answer was to enroll him in the TAG program.  He has done really well in school, but because is in high school, he wishes to remain in school (at the present time anyways).  I quit homeschooling because of all the negative comments from my family members who said they would support me.  I have done a lot of research this time, and hopefully have found a good homeschool group that is interested in doing field trips and other activities for the kids.  That was another problem I had the first time, was all the groups I went to never wanted to do anything with the kids, they all wanted to get together to support the parents, and not do anything with the kids.  And I went to many groups.
> 
> Well, that is mostly my story, and I'm hoping I can get support and lots of ideas on here.


----------



## Pixiedust34

Does anyone here use Oak Meadow's German or Spanish program (high school level)?  If so, what do you like or dislike about it?  TIA!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Pixiedust34 said:


> Does anyone here use Oak Meadow's German or Spanish program (high school level)?  If so, what do you like or dislike about it?  TIA!



I use a foreign language program offered through our public library called Mango Languages.  It is a online program and you can choose from many different languages.  My kids really like it and I like the fact that it is free!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

We ordered Rosetta Stone during the "Valentine's Sale." We bought the Spanish (Latin America) levels 1-5. Soooo, that was our first BIG homeschooling purchase!  We gave it to DD10 & DS7 for Valentine's Day & expected DS to be a little disappointed. He was actually excited (& of course DD was thrilled)  We will use this for their foreign language "class" and for all of us to learn Spanish for our Mexico mission trips. 

And on a side note....we have no Disney trip in sight, so I made a "HOMESCHOOL ticker"  Countin' the days & I just can't WAIT!


----------



## disneymom3

gallafamily said:


> I wanted to join this thread for support.  I plan to homeschool 3 of my 4 kids starting next school year.  Probably start around August of this year.  My kids are 4,5 and 8.  My oldest is 15, and he wants to remain in high school.  I homeschooled him through the 5th grade, but he was only 9, so when I put him into public school, they refused to test him or anything and placed him into the 3rd grade, based on his age.  I was pretty upset, but could not convince them that he needed to be challenged.  So, their answer was to enroll him in the TAG program.  He has done really well in school, but because is in high school, he wishes to remain in school (at the present time anyways).  I quit homeschooling because of all the negative comments from my family members who said they would support me.  I have done a lot of research this time, and hopefully have found a good homeschool group that is interested in doing field trips and other activities for the kids.  That was another problem I had the first time, was all the groups I went to never wanted to do anything with the kids, they all wanted to get together to support the parents, and not do anything with the kids.  And I went to many groups.
> 
> Well, that is mostly my story, and I'm hoping I can get support and lots of ideas on here.



I have been homeschooling for nine years and I think you are going to find a difference.  When we first started I got a lot of "are you insane?" types of comments.  Now, it's more like "Oh, my neighbor does that." or my sister or whatever.  Homeschooling has exploded in popularity over the last several years.  It's not such an odd thing any more and it's a lot easier to find other kids to connect with.

I hope this works out really well for you!

I am under a months long debate around here.  DD is a freshman in high school and is going to school.  Mostly she really likes it but it takes so much TIME.  She is struggling in math quite a bit. It takes her awhile to process math and so if she misses something she is really out of luck.  They just move right along and she gets more lost.  I mainly do NOT like having her in school.  I feel like the lack of freedom is rotten and she could be learning so much more.  I also want to plan vacations and activities when I want to go, not based on when they tell me I can have my child.

A big part of me, wants to take her out at the end of the year but she does have a lot of friends and for that aspect I know she would be sad.


----------



## ShellChelle

cinderella1976 said:


> Thanks for the info on October. Looks like we are booking!



Have the dates been set yet?  I must have missed it!  My kids are dying to go back to WDW.  Our last trip was last November.  We've never done the homeschool days, and want to go during that time this year.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

I found a deal on groupon.com for only $29!!!! I know the Charlotte Mason method encourages art appreciation, and this membership gets you into hundreds of museums in the USA + other countries. Should I do this? I think I will 

Here are the links: http://www.groupon.com/fort-worth/
Participating museums: http://www.cartermuseum.org/membership/reciprocal-institutions

This deal ends in 1 or 2 days, so act fast if you're buying!


----------



## bellebud

gallafamily said:


> I wanted to join this thread for support.  I plan to homeschool 3 of my 4 kids starting next school year.  Probably start around August of this year.  My kids are 4,5 and 8.  My oldest is 15, and he wants to remain in high school.  I homeschooled him through the 5th grade, but he was only 9, so when I put him into public school, they refused to test him or anything and placed him into the 3rd grade, based on his age.  I was pretty upset, but could not convince them that he needed to be challenged.  So, their answer was to enroll him in the TAG program.  He has done really well in school, but because is in high school, he wishes to remain in school (at the present time anyways).  I quit homeschooling because of all the negative comments from my family members who said they would support me.  I have done a lot of research this time, and hopefully have found a good homeschool group that is interested in doing field trips and other activities for the kids.  That was another problem I had the first time, was all the groups I went to never wanted to do anything with the kids, they all wanted to get together to support the parents, and not do anything with the kids.  And I went to many groups.
> 
> Well, that is mostly my story, and I'm hoping I can get support and lots of ideas on here.



I wanted to agree w/ a pp about how homeschooling has become much more mainstream in the past few years and you'll probably see a difference this time around.  Someone who just joined my homeschool group has 4 kids, 2 now in college and 2 tweens.  When she was hsing the college ones, there wasn't much support, and she always felt 'weird' when out and about during the school day and people asking "you HOMESCHOOL?????!!!!"  She doesn't get any of that anymore, she said the difference is like night and day, and it's only been a few years.  

And I want to say, "if you build it, they will come"... you may need to be the person who organizes field trips - put the word out - and like minded people will come.  They're out there, just like you, but sometimes waiting for others to organize it.  If you don't find things readily, try a yahoo group for your county - if there is none, there's no reason you can't make one.  

Good luck and enjoy your journey again!


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> We ordered Rosetta Stone during the "Valentine's Sale." We bought the Spanish (Latin America) levels 1-5. Soooo, that was our first BIG homeschooling purchase!  We gave it to DD10 & DS7 for Valentine's Day & expected DS to be a little disappointed. He was actually excited (& of course DD was thrilled)  We will use this for their foreign language "class" and for all of us to learn Spanish for our Mexico mission trips.
> 
> And on a side note....we have no Disney trip in sight, so I made a "HOMESCHOOL ticker"  Countin' the days & I just can't WAIT!



That's really great!! So exciting!!!!!!!

We use Rosetta Stone Spanish (Latin America) too, and I love it!!  I can really see how it works so well.  

I'm excited for your family!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

bellebud said:


> That's really great!! So exciting!!!!!!!
> 
> We use Rosetta Stone Spanish (Latin America) too, and I love it!!  I can really see how it works so well.
> 
> I'm excited for your family!



 Thank you!


----------



## BlueblinkC

WOO HOO! I'm so happy to see so many of us here. I've not read all the replies, I just wanted to get in on the thread immediately.


----------



## gallafamily

Thank you all so much for your encouragement!    We have been doing alot of research, and I agree with you all, that it does seem more accepted now.  It was just so hard last time, because even my own parents were supportive at first, then were constantly putting us down, even though our kids were doing really well.  They even now compliment how much our kids learned when homeschooled.  It is just so frustrating!  lol


----------



## bcbmommy

I need help.  I'm having a really hard time scheduling my day with homeschooling my 11-year-old son.  I have all these great ideas, but they seem to fall through the cracks every single day!  My husband is worried he isn't learning enough.  Heck, I'M worried he isn't learning enough!  I'm failing at this, and to be honest, today I would tell you that I hate homeschooling. ugh.  I know a big part of it is that my son has tourettes and ocd, and that's frustrating and difficult to get around.  He follows me around all day, and I miss my freedom!  There, I said it.  Mommy guilt.


----------



## Nicolepa

bcbmommy said:


> I need help.  I'm having a really hard time scheduling my day with homeschooling my 11-year-old son.  I have all these great ideas, but they seem to fall through the cracks every single day!  My husband is worried he isn't learning enough.  Heck, I'M worried he isn't learning enough!  I'm failing at this, and to be honest, today I would tell you that I hate homeschooling. ugh.  I know a big part of it is that my son has tourettes and ocd, and that's frustrating and difficult to get around.  He follows me around all day, and I miss my freedom!  There, I said it.  Mommy guilt.



I would start with just focusing on the basics.  Figure out what he needs to learn and focus on that.  I know we all get these ideas that we just know are great and so much fun etc.  I personally have never been able to implement them.  

My son has Sensory Processing Disorder.  I spent the first year upset that we could never do these fun ideas because school took him so long.  I've come to the conclusion that we will never be one of those families that finishes in 3 hours.  It's just not going to happen.  As long as we are done w/the basics by 3:30 when his sister gets home I call that a successful day.  If we get to a fun project that is totally a bonus!  I have also switched to a 4 day week.  Now we rarely finish in 4 days, but Friday is our overflow day.  With a 5 day schedule I was always stressed out because we always have a bad day that sets us behind.  Now I just use Friday to catch up.

Are you using a curriculum?  Maybe a switch is in order.  I had to switch this year (November) because he was just fighting me every step of the way.  With the new curriculum he has done a 150 (not quite a 180 but pretty close).


----------



## bcbmommy

Nicolepa said:


> I would start with just focusing on the basics.  Figure out what he needs to learn and focus on that.  I know we all get these ideas that we just know are great and so much fun etc.  I personally have never been able to implement them.
> 
> My son has Sensory Processing Disorder.  I spent the first year upset that we could never do these fun ideas because school took him so long.  I've come to the conclusion that we will never be one of those families that finishes in 3 hours.  It's just not going to happen.  As long as we are done w/the basics by 3:30 when his sister gets home I call that a successful day.  If we get to a fun project that is totally a bonus!  I have also switched to a 4 day week.  Now we rarely finish in 4 days, but Friday is our overflow day.  With a 5 day schedule I was always stressed out because we always have a bad day that sets us behind.  Now I just use Friday to catch up.
> 
> Are you using a curriculum?  Maybe a switch is in order.  I had to switch this year (November) because he was just fighting me every step of the way.  With the new curriculum he has done a 150 (not quite a 180 but pretty close).




We're kind-of all over the place with our curriculum.  Math-u-see, a 6th grade Reading workbook, Science workbook, and then just whatever else we want to do.  I'm not organized about it at all, and I think I need to get in gear.  One thing I'm unsure of is...how do I know what he needs to know?  I'm afraid to ask the school that I pulled him out of....but if he decides to go back there next year or the year after, I don't want him to be behind. 

Thank you for your reply & support.


----------



## Rland8228

I have been on here lurking on this thread and the others for awhile. I did post last year. So with that said, I am still really considering homeschooling my now 4year old son. I have a lot of people in my life including his father and my husband along with my parents( which my mother is a teacher) who just dont agree with it. I am so torn as to what to do. I really think it would be an adventure to do so but see how badly he wants to go to school. I just like the idea of not having to follow someone else schedule and watching my child learn. Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Nicolepa

bcbmommy said:


> We're kind-of all over the place with our curriculum.  Math-u-see, a 6th grade Reading workbook, Science workbook, and then just whatever else we want to do.  I'm not organized about it at all, and I think I need to get in gear.  One thing I'm unsure of is...how do I know what he needs to know?  I'm afraid to ask the school that I pulled him out of....but if he decides to go back there next year or the year after, I don't want him to be behind.
> 
> Thank you for your reply & support.




I'll admit I don't know about the issues you are dealing with, but my son absolutly needs consistency.  That doesn't mean using the same curriculum with each subject but he needs to know that we are going to do xyz.  We do every subject, every day.  If I don't it stresses him out.    There are things that are lower priority for me that we drop if the day is dragging on (handwriting, phonics etc).  I switched to a unit study and it is so awesome because everything is combined so he doesn't really know when we switch from literature to vocabulary to history to science.  It is religious based so I don't know if that works for you but it has been awesome for him.  It is called Learning Adventures, it is around $100 for the year and you only have to add math, a few literature books and library books.  I add additional grammar because he is weak there.  With the additional work we are typically done in 4 hours which is about 1/2 what we were doing before. 

Honestly it doesn't matter what they are doing in his old school.  What matters is figuring out where he is at and starting there.  Once the work is appropriate for him then you have a better chance of being successful and getting him caught up if needed.  You also need to figure out what kind of learner he is.  My son is not a workbook kid and my life was miserable when that was our type of curriculum.  Our curriulum requires a lot more of my time, but in the end it takes less of my time because I'm not fighting him all day.  Does that make sense? 

The other thing I had to do was totally block out 9-12, every day.  Unless I have no choice, I do not schedule anything for that time, ever.  If he doesn't have that uninterrupted block of time first thing in the morning he won't do his schoolwork.


----------



## sl_underwood

IHomeschool my dd who has ADHD and ds whO has autism.  So I understand comPletely when u say u miss me time. My son also needs me 24/7 and there are times I become overwhelmed.  Each week I sat down Sunday night and write out what we will do for each subject. I print or copy worksheets for my sons folder and leave time for appts if needed. We also have a routine that helPs because the kids know what to do each day. It took them a few weeks of me prompting them before they were able to follow it. Our day starts with exercise right after breakfast. This helps my high energy kids a lot.  I would recommend a routine to anyone struggling to homeschool because it really makes a difference. I even have me time in my routine. My son gets 3O min computer time so I have time to myself each day. We also go to our YMCA in the afternoons and he goes to the kids club and dd goes to swim team while I work out with a friend. We also have a good homeschool group that is active.  We do moms night outs and field trips and classes which help give me a break.


----------



## bcbmommy

Nicolepa said:


> I'll admit I don't know about the issues you are dealing with, but my son absolutly needs consistency.  That doesn't mean using the same curriculum with each subject but he needs to know that we are going to do xyz.  We do every subject, every day.  If I don't it stresses him out.    There are things that are lower priority for me that we drop if the day is dragging on (handwriting, phonics etc).  I switched to a unit study and it is so awesome because everything is combined so he doesn't really know when we switch from literature to vocabulary to history to science.  It is religious based so I don't know if that works for you but it has been awesome for him.  It is called Learning Adventures, it is around $100 for the year and you only have to add math, a few literature books and library books.  I add additional grammar because he is weak there.  With the additional work we are typically done in 4 hours which is about 1/2 what we were doing before.
> 
> Honestly it doesn't matter what they are doing in his old school.  What matters is figuring out where he is at and starting there.  Once the work is appropriate for him then you have a better chance of being successful and getting him caught up if needed.  You also need to figure out what kind of learner he is.  My son is not a workbook kid and my life was miserable when that was our type of curriculum.  Our curriulum requires a lot more of my time, but in the end it takes less of my time because I'm not fighting him all day.  Does that make sense?
> 
> The other thing I had to do was totally block out 9-12, every day.  Unless I have no choice, I do not schedule anything for that time, ever.  If he doesn't have that uninterrupted block of time first thing in the morning he won't do his schoolwork.



Thank you.  I like the idea of blocking out a certain time frame; I think I need to implement that ASAP.  I would love to think that we could do that and be finished so the afternoon is free.  I really think it will help him, too, because so much of the time he just looks bored.  
I'm going to go check out that curriculum you mentioned.


----------



## bcbmommy

sl_underwood said:


> IHomeschool my dd who has ADHD and ds whO has autism.  So I understand comPletely when u say u miss me time. My son also needs me 24/7 and there are times I become overwhelmed.  Each week I sat down Sunday night and write out what we will do for each subject. I print or copy worksheets for my sons folder and leave time for appts if needed. We also have a routine that helPs because the kids know what to do each day. It took them a few weeks of me prompting them before they were able to follow it. Our day starts with exercise right after breakfast. This helps my high energy kids a lot.  I would recommend a routine to anyone struggling to homeschool because it really makes a difference. I even have me time in my routine. My son gets 3O min computer time so I have time to myself each day. We also go to our YMCA in the afternoons and he goes to the kids club and dd goes to swim team while I work out with a friend. We also have a good homeschool group that is active.  We do moms night outs and field trips and classes which help give me a break.




Thank you.  Love the idea of exercise right after breakfast!  The more I read, the more I'm convinced that I've got to get into a routine with him.


----------



## bellebud

wanted to share...

http://simplycharlottemason.com/boo...ce=eletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=body

a free charlotte mason e-book.  I'm downloading it for my Sony EReader.  I love so many things about the charlotte mason method.  I don't really "use" the method, but pick up ideas.


----------



## sl_underwood

Charlotte Mason method has a lot of great ideas.  I have never actually used it completely but I have picked parts of it to use at times.  Some ideas we have used that we found helpful are: 
home made magnetic sentence builders- buy magnetic computer paper, make a table in microsoft word.  Add words and punctuation.  Our words are color coded as well.  For example, all nouns are blue, verbs- red, etc.  We made sure to add plenty of adjectives and conjunctions too.  We added our kids names, pets names, etc as well.  This can be bad as our kids havbe been known to write some not so nice sentences about their siblings at times, like Kara is a blue donkey, which is currently on my fridge.  Today, Luke's sentence was I am so excited to go to Walt Disney world again.  I have pictures on mine as well so Luke- my struggling reader can still make sentences without to much trouble.  
Nerf Math is another one we do regularly.  We have done this for number recognition through multiplication.  I tape numbers to my fridge and call out math problems.  They aim at the answer and shoot the nerf gun at their target- our bullets stick so it works really well.  The kids love this and they learn their math.  They only have 10 minutes to see how many questions they can answer.  Each time they try to beat their score.  You could also use this for letter recognition, parts of speech, etc.
We also made up a game on the trampoline for sentence diagramming.  DD was having a difficult time with this on so dh made this game up.  He gives her a sentence and she was to sit for the noun, jump three times for a verb and bounce on her bottom for a conjunction and so forth.  With ds we have him plop on his rear each time he hears a noun right now since that is what he is working on.
We also jump rope and count by 2s, 3s, and so on.  It helps prepare kids for multiplication and gets exercise.  
These are just a few of our homemade games we have used in order to teach our harder to teach kiddos.  Not all kids are book learners.  We still have books and they do use them but we use other things to reinforce the concepts they are learning.  For high energy kids, I have found that learning that allows for movement really helps.  Think about your ds, what are his likes and dislikes?  Is there a way to incorporate what he loves into school?  If he plays basketball, have him anwer a math problem in order to try for a basket.  If he likes video games, there is a great multiplication facts game on the internet for free.  I think it was called timez attack.  Zoodles also has a large number of games for grade schoolers.  I also remember a free game dd played that was a racing game but you had to answer addition, subtraction and multiplication questions to get fuel.  Cannot remember whether this was an online game or cd rom but dd really liked it.  
I really hope some of these ideas help you.   I know what it is to struggle and I think that if you can find some activities that your child can do alone for just a few minutes a day, you can get little breaks throughout the day which does help a lot.  Another idea is to keep track of what you are doing each day because sometimes it feels like you havent accomplished much but if you write down everything you do, it helps to see some accomplishment.


----------



## bellebud

I want to mention the 'workbox' method of organizing for those of you whose kids want consistency, organization, etc.  We've done it on and off, sometimes my kids liked it, and sometimes they didn't.  But for any ocd kids, it may work very well.  just google it, you'll find lots of info.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

bellebud said:


> wanted to share...
> 
> http://simplycharlottemason.com/boo...ce=eletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=body
> 
> a free charlotte mason e-book.  I'm downloading it for my Sony EReader.  I love so many things about the charlotte mason method.  I don't really "use" the method, but pick up ideas.



Thank you!!!!!!!!  I have already read "A Charlotte Mason Education" and "More Charlotte Mason" both by Catherine Levison. I'm thrilled to read "A Thinking Love" now!! Thanks  I can tell that I will probably use other methods for math & history, but I LOVE Charlotte's ideas on literature, teaching the Bible, nature, science, art, spelling, grammar, etc.... _(ps---did I just kill a kitty? Has anyone else seen the DISer signature about apostrophe "s"??? I think I must be wrong on my apostrophes)_ 

*FANTASTIC ideas sl_underwood! *Thank you for sharing these "out of the box" learning techniques. I can't wait to get started...just TWO more weeks before my kids' last day at public school!!!!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Are there any other homeschoolers here that have a senior about to graduate?  My oldest son will be graduating in mid May and I am in full planning mode.  He is an honor student and I want to make his graduation as special as possible.  I am open to any suggestions!


----------



## KibbyCat

weHEARTmickey said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!!  I have already read "A Charlotte Mason Education" and "More Charlotte Mason" both by Catherine Levison. I'm thrilled to read "A Thinking Love" now!! Thanks  I can tell that I will probably use other methods for math & history, but I LOVE _Charlotte's_ ideas on literature, teaching the Bible, nature, science, art, spelling, grammar, etc.... _(ps---did I just kill a kitty? Has anyone else seen the DISer signature about apostrophe "s"??? I think I must be wrong on my apostrophes)_



Nope, no kittens harmed here.  Apostrophe S means possessive noun.  The ideas _*belong to*_ Charlotte, therefore they are _*Charlotte's*_!  
Peace...


----------



## KibbyCat

Just on the previous page alone, there are posts about curriculum, teaching methods, learning differences, graduation, and tools/materials available to homeschoolers.  Who agrees with me that it would be a *whole lot better* and easier if we could navigate the threads within our own forum?  Why do the mods keep ignoring us??  Are there no users who could step up and take ownership as moderator of a homeschool forum?  The request has been on here for a loooooooooooooooong time...


----------



## sl_underwood

Having our own board would be wonderful. It would make it 100 tImes easier to find information and help each other.  Unfortunately it doesn't look like it will ever happen.


----------



## Nicolepa

Wish me luck.  I finally bit the bullet and am switching math curriculums on Monday!  That is the only area we didn't switch earlier in the year and the only area that he still fights me on.  So we are going from Saxon to Math Mammoth.  I hope he likes it more!


----------



## Macgyver91

I posted on the thread "to homeschool or not to homeschool" but I thought I might get some extra input on this thread.  I have two kiddos...DD13 and DS10.  DH and I have thought all year about homeschooling the kids next year.  DS is all for it but sister has other thoughts.  She doesn't want to miss High School...next year she would be a freshman.  DS is an outside the box thinker and I have always thought that he needed to tap into that, but in a classroom of 23 kids he taps into what the majority needs.  DD gets so caught up in drama of what is going on that she can't concentrate on the real reason that she is at school...to learn.  She gets commended performance on her TAKS tests but doesn't do well enough in her class work to get into the honors program.  Which keeps her in the classes with the kids who (most of the time) don't want to be there in the first place. I know that she will grow up tons before she goes into HS however I can't help thinking that she could get much farther with her education if we took all the "drama" out. 

My big question is...will it mess her up if we try this for a year and it doesn't work?  And is high school a right of passage that we should all go through?   I just don't want to mess my kids up any more than DH and I already have...!  I would appreciate any thoughts you guys may have...Thanks a million!


----------



## bellebud

Macgyver91 said:


> DS is an outside the box thinker and I have always thought that he needed to tap into that,



Hi - I was on the other thread w/ you too... but wanted to recommend this for your ds to help you assess his learning style...

http://www.learningsuccessinstitute.com/mariaemma.html

I'd buy the book and do the assessment.  I also love the book "how they learn" by Cynthia Ulrich Tobias.

I can't say enough about assessing learning styles, ESPECIALLY for a person who you say is an "outside the box" thinker.  It will help you immensely to hs him, and to help him reach his full thinking potential!  It gave me more insight to my ds9 than I ever thought imaginable.  With my dd11, she wasn't too hard for me to figure out - but my son was, because he doesn't think like me.  Invaluable, I swear!  

good luck deciding what to do


----------



## KibbyCat

Macgyver91 said:


> My big question is...will it mess her up if we try this for a year and it doesn't work?


 Probably not.  Most likely, your daughter will flourish having a year "off" where she can focus on learning and excelling at her strengths without all of the drama to distract her. 



Macgyver91 said:


> And is high school a right of passage that we should all go through?


Personally, I don't think so.  Just as each child is unique, their learning styles are also unique, and "high school" (as in the Public school experience) can be good or bad based on that style.  For kids who learn best by seeing print in a textbook or listening to a teacher lecture, the school experience can be positive.  The social aspect adds to it.  But for every other kid (who doesn't fit the state's cookie-cutter mold on the assembly line of public education), it can be more harmful than beneficial.


Macgyver91 said:


> I just don't want to mess my kids up any more than DH and I already have...!  I would appreciate any thoughts you guys may have...Thanks a million!


Ultimately, it is your decision, but I think that your willingness to give it a try is a hugely positive step.  Your kids may not get it now, but when they're grown, they will appreciate the fact that you cared enough about their educations to want to give them the best.


----------



## disneymom3

Macgyver91 said:


> HS however I can't help thinking that she could get much farther with her education if we took all the "drama" out.
> 
> My big question is...will it mess her up if we try this for a year and it doesn't work?  And is high school a right of passage that we should all go through?   I just don't want to mess my kids up any more than DH and I already have...!  I would appreciate any thoughts you guys may have...Thanks a million!



Okay, I am a mom who currently feels like the biggest mistake I have made by far on my parenting journey is taking my daughter who was homeschooled since K and putting her in high school.  Don't get me wrong, she adjusted great, was more than ready academically, has plenty of friends etc, but I still hate it.  It uses SO much time that is just wasted.  I keep seeing all of the things she could be doing that she doesn't have time for.  At this point we are looking at bringing her back home next year and I know that decision is going to result in a lot of tears.  It's not good.  There are many other reasons that I am really not up to getting into tonight.

So, if you want to try it, do it before high school. The only thing it might "mess her up" on is math if you don't do it at all.  Otherwise, you have to figure it's like a transfer student.  They don't come in all having done whatever it is your school may consider a requirement for 9th grade.

As for the right of passage, there are TONS of kids homeschooling through high school now.  It's not such an atypical experience as it was even 10 years ago.


----------



## disneymom3

bcbmommy said:


> I need help.  I'm having a really hard time scheduling my day with homeschooling my 11-year-old son.  I have all these great ideas, but they seem to fall through the cracks every single day!  My husband is worried he isn't learning enough.  Heck, I'M worried he isn't learning enough!  I'm failing at this, and to be honest, today I would tell you that I hate homeschooling. ugh.  I know a big part of it is that my son has tourettes and ocd, and that's frustrating and difficult to get around.  He follows me around all day, and I miss my freedom!  There, I said it.  Mommy guilt.


Does your test require standardized testing?  Even if it doesn't and considering the special needs your son has, I would strongly suggest finding someone who is qualified to administer a Peabody Individual Achievement test.  It is so worth it. Generally they cost about $50 and will give you a great idea of where your son is in the basic topics. Then, you can have him tested in the future and see how much he has learned or progressed.  It's a really great tool.  





Nicolepa said:


> If we get to a fun project that is totally a bonus!  I have also switched to a 4 day week.  Now we rarely finish in 4 days, but Friday is our overflow day.  With a 5 day schedule I was always stressed out because we always have a bad day that sets us behind.  Now I just use Friday to catch up.
> 
> Are you using a curriculum?  Maybe a switch is in order.  I had to switch this year (November) because he was just fighting me every step of the way.  With the new curriculum *he has done a 150 *(not quite a 180 but pretty close).


I LOVE the 150. that is such a great attitude!  You know, I actually am more likely to do hands on stuff than the basics.  i used to figure a good day was when we got math, reading and some other topic done.  Now, I go with something hands on or exciting that I know they will really remember and then we do math and reading.  I focus a lot on trying to fit math and reading into our daily lives more than just on accident.


bcbmommy said:


> We're kind-of all over the place with our curriculum.  Math-u-see, a 6th grade Reading workbook, Science workbook, and then just whatever else we want to do.  I'm not organized about it at all, and I think I need to get in gear.  One thing I'm unsure of is...how do I know what he needs to know?  I'm afraid to ask the school that I pulled him out of....but if he decides to go back there next year or the year after, I don't want him to be behind.
> 
> Thank you for your reply & support.



As far as what he needs to know, your state probably has some scope and sequence info out there.  It can be a good place to start.  But when it comes to things like reading and math I really suggest you ignore them.  You are homeschooling so you can teach your child at HIS level. So do the levels he needs to learn.  choose a topic for history that you both want to learn about or that he is interested.  Same goes for science.

If you do decided to put him back in, keep in mind like I said above.  Kids who transfer from other states and other districts are not going to have learned the same thing at the same grade.  For instance, my sister used to teach about the Gold Rush in fourth grade (she teaches public school in CA.) She was confused why we were studying it in 2nd grade.  But I live in MN and that's what we wanted to learn more about.  Now, if DD had transferred into a CA school in fourth grade, she would have already learned about the gold rush but might have missed the civil war that was covered in 3rd grade.  It all works out.


----------



## Nicolepa

disneymom3 said:


> I LOVE the 150. that is such a great attitude!  You know, I actually am more likely to do hands on stuff than the basics.  i used to figure a good day was when we got math, reading and some other topic done.  Now, I go with something hands on or exciting that I know they will really remember and then we do math and reading.  I focus a lot on trying to fit math and reading into our daily lives more than just on accident.





Thank you.  I will admit it took me a long time to get that attitude!  I wish I could start w/the hands on and add from there but like I said my son needs consistency.  If we try to do x,y,z in y,x,z order he just doesn't deal with it very well.  So I make sure he has x,y,z done and then if we have time we do something fun.  

I'm also trying to add stuff in other times when he doesn't look at is as school.  For example, I lead a cub scout den.  All my boys have earned their rank so for the rest of the meetings I'm going to pick out electives that are educational for my son.  We are studying weather right now and one of the electives is weather.  We are going to make a barometer.  We did this last year and he loved it.  I eventually got rid of it and he told me that this time we have to keep it forever.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

KibbyCat said:


> Nope, no kittens harmed here.  Apostrophe S means possessive noun.  The ideas _*belong to*_ Charlotte, therefore they are _*Charlotte's*_!
> Peace...



That's what I thought!  But that kitty-killer siggie scares me everytime!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

bump


----------



## chicagoshannon

Has anyone here used Math Mammoth and Singapore?  I'm using Singapore now but am thinking of Math Mammoth since it's on sale through HSBC.  I'm wondering how they compare.  Is Math Mammoth rigorous?


----------



## graygables

KibbyCat said:


> But for every other kid (who doesn't fit the state's cookie-cutter mold on the assembly line of public education), it can be more harmful than beneficial



I would also add to this line of thought that high school today is not at all like high school was when we were kids just like it was nothing like when our parents were kids.  Add to that we've had some interim years to romanticize the experience (if it wasn't horrible) and ah, those were the days, weren't they?  Or not.  I taught high school 15 years ago.  What I saw then was enough to convince me to homeschool my children.  When High School Musical first came out, I saw the green gleam in my kids' eyes and I told them flat out, if that were REALLY what high school was like, I'd send 'em in a heartbeat, but it's not.  It's about kids who push girls with broken arms into lockers just to be mean. It's about "holding it" because you know if you go to the restroom between 3rd  & 4th that you are going to get beat up, offered drugs, or see kids doing things kids shouldn't be doing.

When I first announced I was homeschooling 15 years ago, back before it had gained momentum, people would say, "How are you ever going to prepare them for the 'real world'?"  That remark always made me .  I would say, "When you are at work, when was the last time someone stole your lunch money? When was the last time someone offered you meth in the washroom?  When was the last time someone walked by your desk and shoved your files off onto the floor?"  For many, THAT is their high school experience, not the posies and proms and homecoming rah-rah-rah that is so commonly touted as the necessary "rite of passage" which has absolutely NOT A THING to do with the "real world".


----------



## bumbershoot

graygables said:


> When High School Musical first came out, I saw the green gleam in my kids' eyes ...



OK I loved your WHOLE post, but what I quoted really got me.  DS is 6, just about 7, and for whatever reason he's seen a couple of the movies.  Because of the movies, he thinks HS is like that!  DH, who *liked* school, had to work hard to convince him to believe HIM and not Hollywood, that school just absolutely completely is NOT like that.

I doubt even high schools in Hollywood and BelAir and areas with lots of celebrity kids and acting kids are like that!  I know they aren't, as I have a friend whose dad was a celeb, and while he might have gone to school with fun people, they were in a whole different world than I want my kid to be in, and they certainly weren't all beautiful and breaking into song and dance every 10 minutes. 

The second movie, I think, where they are whispering "summer, summer, summer" before the bell rings....THAT is the closest they come to my experience of school.  Every moment of the day you waited to go home.  And once you were home, doing your homework, THAT is where you learned.  Then you went back to school (and if you were me you begged to stay home b/c you were so nauseated every morning just thinking of going in) to prove to them that you had learned.  Day after day.

DS asks about school often...he wants to be graded, he wonders about homework...I remind him that I'm the teacher and I'm right here.  I can SEE if he knows it.  And I"m not just going to grade him and leave him behind, not yet at least...I want him to know this stuff, so we'll work on it until he does!  And slowly show him how HE can work on it until he knows it, which should serve him well in college.


Wow, you struck a nerve.    But we've been dealing with school yearnings since DS was 3 and saw school buses on Blue's Clues and "saw" classes on Dora...

************
In happy news, we're working on catching up to make up for all the teacher and student sick days we've had!  Ds is doing SO well.  I don't do everything Oak Meadow wants me to do, but I'm working on doing more b/c the floatier woo-woo things they want me to do?  Those things work WELL for DS.  We're looking at "word families".  For me, just listing words helps me.  For him, he hates listing words.  He LOVED the game of pin the tail on the donkey that we did involving AY words.  Loved painting the donkey, painting the tails, the whole thing.  For me, I would have had more than enough of it, but he's had the donkey up for 2 days and keeps going back to it.  So I'm working on being better for his learning...Oak Meadow is not for the weak, LOL.


----------



## bellebud

bumbershoot said:


> DS asks about school often...he wants to be graded, he wonders about homework...But we've been dealing with school yearnings since DS was 3 and saw school buses on Blue's Clues and "saw" classes on Dora...



Are there any homeschool classes anywhere around you that he can participate in (the once a week type thing?)  That might satisfy his 'school' curiosity.  My kids take homeschool classes w/ their friends every Tuesday (shakespeare, art and science), then we have park day after.  So it's sort of like Tuesday is our "go to school day" - even though they're not being graded.  But they're w/ 3 different teachers that day, we start at 10am, classes run till 1pm, then we're at the park till 5pm.  It's a FULL day, but so much fun for the kids.


----------



## gallafamily

I was curious if anyone has any idea where I can find a example letter for claiming religious exemption?  I have done several searches, but can't seem to find one.


----------



## sullins5

graygables said:


> For many, THAT is their high school experience, not the posies and proms and homecoming rah-rah-rah that is so commonly touted as the necessary "rite of passage" which has absolutely NOT A THING to do with the "real world".



"Rite of Passage"...this one tickles me because like graygables said it ABSOLUTELY has no merit in how I want my kids raised.  Just to give some more input...

We homeschooled our first 2 from 5,6th grade up all the way to graduation.  In the 9th grade, due to being newbies (plus it was over 10 years ago), our son thought he wanted to go back to school.  We gave him the option of the private school where he'd been or a high school that had a 'gifted' program and AP classes.  He opted for the public high school. He had to take the CAT (California Achievement Test) to enter with the school board.  They treated him like he was a leper...quite ugly and sure that he wouldn't pass.  To my son's credit, at that time (we had schooled 3 yrs at home), he was the only person in our county who had EVER made a 100 on the CAT! So, they let him enter the public high school. What a YEAR!!! He'd come home, tell me for gifted classes the type of books they were reading, how his biology teacher didn't know when the exams were, but handed out the exam the day before (with the answers), and how boys were asking him if he 'enjoyed' himself by xxxx.... My son came home, said "Mom, I don't want to be anything like some of these guys", and was so frustrated.  We made him go ahead and finish the year out (thinking he needed the credits), but later on, knew he had only gained knowledge in the end from taking one excelled computer class!  When I talked to the principal about all the classes and how I felt they really weren't teaching, giving him the answers the day before an exam, I was told "You have to realize we have 28 kids in the class, and we need alot of them to pass the test"..when I told him "That's not teaching"...he said "You know, no other parent complains about the test with answers"..I told him, I wasn't the parent to 27 other kids, just the one, and I want him to learn, NOT rote memory the day before to pass a test.  Pretty sad Huh? So, we brought him back home to finish high school.  Now mind you, there are some great public schools out there I'm sure, but for us, we didn't miss the 'rite of passage' some tout it to be!!!

My son graduated from high school, got a full scholarship to college and then won his graduate assistantship for his IMBA.  Proud? You betcha! And proud of the man he is today!!!  

We're down to our 11yr dd now, homeschooling her as we did the other two, and if she turns out anything like the other two as far as academically, we again, will be proud!! Even if she struggles, her 'rite of passage' will be knowing: WHOSE she is, WHO she is, and WHO SHE is supposed to be!!!

...just another perspective from someone who has 'been there' and 'done that'....


----------



## Nicolepa

gallafamily said:


> I was curious if anyone has any idea where I can find a example letter for claiming religious exemption?  I have done several searches, but can't seem to find one.



Religious Exemption for what?


----------



## gallafamily

Nicolepa said:


> Religious Exemption for what?



Religious exemption for homeschooling...


----------



## Nicolepa

gallafamily said:


> Religious exemption for homeschooling...



Homeschooling is legal in every state in the US, why would you need a religious exemption?  States don't care why you are homeschooling, just file your intent to homeschool and whatever rules your state has in place and you are good to go.


----------



## gallafamily

Nicolepa said:


> Homeschooling is legal in every state in the US, why would you need a religious exemption?  States don't care why you are homeschooling, just file your intent to homeschool and whatever rules your state has in place and you are good to go.



Because I do not think I should have to answer to the school system every year with testing my kids.  They are expensive and none of their business.  I have to continue to pay taxes to the school system, why do I have to pay for all my curriculum, and then turn around and spend another $100 to have my kids tested?  If I use the religious exemption, I don't have to do any of that.


----------



## Nicolepa

gallafamily said:


> Because I do not think I should have to answer to the school system every year with testing my kids.  They are expensive and none of their business.  I have to continue to pay taxes to the school system, why do I have to pay for all my curriculum, and then turn around and spend another $100 to have my kids tested?  If I use the religious exemption, I don't have to do any of that.




I'm sorry if I upset you, I was just trying to understand why.  I've never heard of a religious exemption for homeschooling.  

I don't know the rules in your state.  Can you have him informally evaluated by a teacher?  Here I can.  So I could have him evaluated by a friend who is a teacher at no cost to us.


----------



## gallafamily

Nicolepa said:


> I'm sorry if I upset you, I was just trying to understand why.  I've never heard of a religious exemption for homeschooling.
> 
> I don't know the rules in your state.  Can you have him informally evaluated by a teacher?  Here I can.  So I could have him evaluated by a friend who is a teacher at no cost to us.



You didnt upset me, just sensitive I guess.  Sorry!  

I have checked into that, but it is such a hassel to do it any other way.  My understanding is that Virginia is one of the only states left that allow it, but I just want to see what other wrote on their letters.  Just want to know how much, or how little I need to give.  That's the only reason why I'm asking.  I do not want to give any more info then needed.  I have 4 kids, so I really do not want this to become a HUGE expense.


----------



## sullins5

gallafamily said:


> You didnt upset me, just sensitive I guess.  Sorry!
> 
> I have checked into that, but it is such a hassel to do it any other way.  My understanding is that Virginia is one of the only states left that allow it, but I just want to see what other wrote on their letters.  Just want to know how much, or how little I need to give.  That's the only reason why I'm asking.  I do not want to give any more info then needed.  I have 4 kids, so I really do not want this to become a HUGE expense.



Wow!!! In our state, all you have to do is mail in a card, and that's it.  We don't even go into detail (really not their business anyway).  And as far as testing, we usually got ours 'tested' by a proctor (or a teacher that was listed as qualified) just for our sakes so when it was time for the ACT, PSAT, SAT ours would be prepped!

I've never heard of 'religious exemptions' either, but hope you find what you need!


----------



## Nicolepa

Here we are supposed to have them tested or evaluated every year, but we don't turn it in to anyone so you could get away w/not testing.  I test every year because I like to know where he's at.  

Other than that we just have to file an intent to homeschool.  We don't even have to tell anyone what we are teaching.


----------



## grafxgirl

gallafamily said:


> Because I do not think I should have to answer to the school system every year with testing my kids.  They are expensive and none of their business.  I have to continue to pay taxes to the school system, why do I have to pay for all my curriculum, and then turn around and spend another $100 to have my kids tested?  If I use the religious exemption, I don't have to do any of that.



I don't homeschool, but I have many friends who do. In my state if a parent is homeschooling their child does not want to do the formal assessment exams they can keep a portfolio of the work they do during their homeschool year to present, and have a teacher within the county assess them instead. Perhaps this would be an option for you?


----------



## disneymom30

I've been reading this thread for awhile now (my family is definitely a Disney family) and found this forum.  I am so glad that I found it. I just took my first grade son out of public school to homeschool. There aren't any homeschool support groups in my area. Just wondering if someone could give me insight about the best curriculum to purchase. There are so many to choose from and I am new at this. Also, I would like to get some type of lesson plans for the rest of first grade but I don't want to spend the money on the whole year curriculum because he knows most of it already; but I really need some type of lesson plans to go by the rest of first grade. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bumbershoot

Nicolepa said:


> Here we are supposed to have them tested or evaluated every year, but we don't turn it in to anyone so you could get away w/not testing.  I test every year because I like to know where he's at.
> 
> Other than that we just have to file an intent to homeschool.  We don't even have to tell anyone what we are teaching.



Basically the same in WA.





gallafamily said:


> Religious exemption for homeschooling...



I googled around, and are you sure you still have to do that?  It looks like there was something that changed in 2008 that allows you to not test, though you still do need evaluations, and in some districts it's *possible* that they'd accept such a thing from the parent.  But the VA homeschool group that I was reading this on said they don't recommend it for a few reasons.

Anyway, http://vahomeschoolers.org/guide/religious_exemption.asp had some info...

I'd look at the homeschool forum on the mothering.com community (I assume they still have their forums even though the magazine is gone).  I bet you'd find others who would know.




bellebud said:


> Are there any homeschool classes anywhere around you that he can participate in (the once a week type thing?)  That might satisfy his 'school' curiosity.  My kids take homeschool classes w/ their friends every Tuesday (shakespeare, art and science), then we have park day after.  So it's sort of like Tuesday is our "go to school day" - even though they're not being graded.  But they're w/ 3 different teachers that day, we start at 10am, classes run till 1pm, then we're at the park till 5pm.  It's a FULL day, but so much fun for the kids.



Alas, apart from the Homeschool PE program at the Y (which I caused us to quit this year b/c it went co-op and I don't LIKE co-ops, because if I hire someone to teach him I want them to teach him, not me! LOL), I can't find anything around here.  Well, I can find some groups, but they are all religious, and we don't fit in (barely fit in at the Y)...but I'm not sure that any of them really teach classes.  (and if they did, it would be co-op, which would mean I'd have to chip in, and I don't wanna, whine whine whine)


----------



## Nicolepa

bumbershoot said:


> Basically the same in WA.



I am in WA.


----------



## Nicolepa

disneymom30 said:


> I've been reading this thread for awhile now (my family is definitely a Disney family) and found this forum.  I am so glad that I found it. I just took my first grade son out of public school to homeschool. There aren't any homeschool support groups in my area. Just wondering if someone could give me insight about the best curriculum to purchase. There are so many to choose from and I am new at this. Also, I would like to get some type of lesson plans for the rest of first grade but I don't want to spend the money on the whole year curriculum because he knows most of it already; but I really need some type of lesson plans to go by the rest of first grade. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks



If you are OK w/a Christian curriculum, Christian Light Publications lets you order part of a curriculum.  Each subject is 10 books (ie one for each month) and it is pretty reasonably priced.  http://www.clp.org/ I used them last year for my daughters summer work.


----------



## bellebud

disneymom30 said:


> Just wondering if someone could give me insight about the best curriculum to purchase.  but I really need some type of lesson plans to go by the rest of first grade. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks



I think you'd be fine using the internet - edhelper-dot-com, enchantedlearning-dot-com, many others too.  You could also just go to a store (I use Sam's Club), and get a "National Standards" workbook for 1st grade (I'd pick up the 2nd grade one too).  Easy - don't make it harder than it has to be, especially for the young grades.  You don't need a full "curriculum".  





bumbershoot said:


> Alas, apart from the Homeschool PE program at the Y (which I caused us to quit this year b/c it went co-op and I don't LIKE co-ops, because if I hire someone to teach him I want them to teach him, not me! LOL), I can't find anything around here.  Well, I can find some groups, but they are all religious, and we don't fit in (barely fit in at the Y)...but I'm not sure that any of them really teach classes.  (and if they did, it would be co-op, which would mean I'd have to chip in, and I don't wanna, whine whine whine)



I totally get that - we don't co-op for that reason - our hs group hires professionals in their fields who also happen to be gifted teaching children.  That stinks you can't find hs classes.  We have tons here in NY.  BUT I would never know about them if I weren't on many local (local meaning w/in a hours drive) yahoo hs groups.  Would your ds be happy if you signed him up for one on-line 'course' that they grade, etc. even like time4learning or something like that?  To satisfy his need for that?  Just a thought...


----------



## bumbershoot

Nicolepa said:


> I am in WA.



Well there we are.    Your username threw me!  Thought the "pa" part was a hint of where you were.


----------



## Nicolepa

bumbershoot said:


> Well there we are.    Your username threw me!  Thought the "pa" part was a hint of where you were.




Ha!  Never had anyone think that before.  When I worked at Microsoft that was my username.  My brain is too full to come up with cutsie names for everything.  I stick to what I can remember.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Well....we're OFFICIAL!!!! 
I filled out the withdrawal paperwork today & we are officially homeschoolers!!!! DS7 is absolutely thrilled & DD10 is just "okay" with it right now. 

We are basically going to unschool for the next two months. We will take 1-2 field trips a week (science museum, zoo, etc....) and we will have Bible study & literature everyday. Other than that, we're just gonna take it easy until I can decide exactly what to buy  

I still think we'll do Charlotte Mason for literature, handwriting, Bible study, art, music, nature walks, etc... I'm looking at My Father's World for history; Apologia for science; TRYING to figure out math; Rosetta Stone for Spanish; Dave Ramsey for finances (taught by DH) 

We will be a part of our local homeschool group & we'll take lots of field trips & trips focused on mission work. We know God has called us to homeschool, so we will try to glorify Him by helping others in need.


----------



## bellebud

weHEARTmickey said:


> Well....we're OFFICIAL!!!!
> I filled out the withdrawal paperwork today & we are officially homeschoolers!!!! DS7 is absolutely thrilled & DD10 is just "okay" with it right now.
> 
> We are basically going to unschool for the next two months. We will take 1-2 field trips a week (science museum, zoo, etc....) and we will have Bible study & literature everyday. Other than that, we're just gonna take it easy until I can decide exactly what to buy
> 
> I still think we'll do Charlotte Mason for literature, handwriting, Bible study, art, music, nature walks, etc... I'm looking at My Father's World for history; Apologia for science; TRYING to figure out math; Rosetta Stone for Spanish; Dave Ramsey for finances (taught by DH)
> 
> We will be a part of our local homeschool group & we'll take lots of field trips & trips focused on mission work. We know God has called us to homeschool, so we will try to glorify Him by helping others in need.



Congratulations!!!!! 

I pulled mine in March 2 years ago, and was SOOOO glad I didn't have them finish out the year!!  Glad to hear you're deschooling for the rest of the year!  Your plan sounds absolutely perfect!!!!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## sullins5

weHEARTmickey said:


> Well....we're OFFICIAL!!!!
> I filled out the withdrawal paperwork today & we are officially homeschoolers!!!! DS7 is absolutely thrilled & DD10 is just "okay" with it right now.
> 
> 
> We will be a part of our local homeschool group & we'll take lots of field trips & trips focused on mission work. We know God has called us to homeschool, so we will try to glorify Him by helping others in need.



Love it...Love it! Because we are homeschooling, we spent the greater part of January and February helping a family of 9 from Congo Africa find a home, pick 7 up from school everyday, and just love on them.  My dd actually learned a lot of French from spending so much time with them.  She did her work everyday in the car back and forth, but learned more 'life' lessons that I could ever have taught her just by being available and helping. ....and some folks think we are holding them back 'socially'...


----------



## weHEARTmickey

bellebud said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> I pulled mine in March 2 years ago, and was SOOOO glad I didn't have them finish out the year!!  Glad to hear you're deschooling for the rest of the year!  Your plan sounds absolutely perfect!!!!!!  ENJOY!!!



Everyone looks at me like I'm crazy, but I just KNOW it's the right thing  We couldn't wait two more months & why should I put my straight A 4th grader through the stress of that DUMB Texas TAKS test??? 



sullins5 said:


> Love it...Love it! Because we are homeschooling, we spent the greater part of January and February helping a family of 9 from Congo Africa find a home, pick 7 up from school everyday, and just love on them.  My dd actually learned a lot of French from spending so much time with them.  She did her work everyday in the car back and forth, but learned more 'life' lessons that I could ever have taught her just by being available and helping. ....and some folks think we are holding them back 'socially'...



That's so awesome! I agree with the whole social thing. My kids are ALWAYS with friends at church & on play dates. Now we will have EVEN MORE time for socializing. In fact, I may have to limit it some.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

graygables said:


> I would also add to this line of thought that high school today is not at all like high school was when we were kids just like it was nothing like when our parents were kids.  Add to that we've had some interim years to romanticize the experience (if it wasn't horrible) and ah, those were the days, weren't they?  Or not.  I taught high school 15 years ago.  What I saw then was enough to convince me to homeschool my children.  When High School Musical first came out, I saw the green gleam in my kids' eyes and I told them flat out, if that were REALLY what high school was like, I'd send 'em in a heartbeat, but it's not.  It's about kids who push girls with broken arms into lockers just to be mean. It's about "holding it" because you know if you go to the restroom between 3rd  & 4th that you are going to get beat up, offered drugs, or see kids doing things kids shouldn't be doing.
> 
> When I first announced I was homeschooling 15 years ago, back before it had gained momentum, people would say, "How are you ever going to prepare them for the 'real world'?"  That remark always made me .  I would say, "When you are at work, when was the last time someone stole your lunch money? When was the last time someone offered you meth in the washroom?  When was the last time someone walked by your desk and shoved your files off onto the floor?"  For many, THAT is their high school experience, not the posies and proms and homecoming rah-rah-rah that is so commonly touted as the necessary "rite of passage" which has absolutely NOT A THING to do with the "real world".



I totally agree with everthing you said!  
I really find it hard to belive that I am nearing the end of my oldest son's homeschooling journey.  He is graduating with honors in May!


----------



## sl_underwood

graygables said:


> I would also add to this line of thought that high school today is not at all like high school was when we were kids just like it was nothing like when our parents were kids.  Add to that we've had some interim years to romanticize the experience (if it wasn't horrible) and ah, those were the days, weren't they?  Or not.  I taught high school 15 years ago.  What I saw then was enough to convince me to homeschool my children.  When High School Musical first came out, I saw the green gleam in my kids' eyes and I told them flat out, if that were REALLY what high school was like, I'd send 'em in a heartbeat, but it's not.  It's about kids who push girls with broken arms into lockers just to be mean. It's about "holding it" because you know if you go to the restroom between 3rd  & 4th that you are going to get beat up, offered drugs, or see kids doing things kids shouldn't be doing.
> 
> When I first announced I was homeschooling 15 years ago, back before it had gained momentum, people would say, "How are you ever going to prepare them for the 'real world'?"  That remark always made me .  I would say, "When you are at work, when was the last time someone stole your lunch money? When was the last time someone offered you meth in the washroom?  When was the last time someone walked by your desk and shoved your files off onto the floor?"  For many, THAT is their high school experience, not the posies and proms and homecoming rah-rah-rah that is so commonly touted as the necessary "rite of passage" which has absolutely NOT A THING to do with the "real world".


----------



## bumbershoot

Nicolepa said:


> Ha!  Never had anyone think that before.  When I worked at Microsoft that was my username.  My brain is too full to come up with cutsie names for everything.  I stick to what I can remember.



Why do you think I used a big festival for my username?    (when I worked at amazon my username was.... molly ...no one could believe it, since I wasn't the first Molly that worked there! I got nastygrams from the earlier hired Mollys for a couple weeks! lol)  




> I would also add to this line of thought that high school today is not at all like high school was when we were kids just like it was nothing like when our parents were kids.



Even HS when our parents were kids wasn't peaches and cream.  My mom went to high school in Schenectady NY and Los Altos CA (and then back to Schenectady).  She was an honors student in NY, loved it.  Even though they had to wear skirts and blouses and stockings and heels and serious undergarments and all that.  Even though her school looked like a jail from the outside.  Then she moved to CA with her family, and that school REFUSED to believe she was in the courses or that NY's courses were on par with their courses, and put her in the non-college-bound coursework, meaning the bottom of everything.  By the time she went back to NY, she felt as dumb as a rock.  And when she went back (begged her parents to let her live with friends if she could just move back to NY) the NY school didn't take any of her credits and she was at the bottom there, too!

Her older sister went to university, it wasn't like that wasn't expected from her, but her last two years of HS were just so bad in so many ways...it's no wonder she accepted my dad's proposal and skipped out on walking through graduation to get married...


I'm so glad my mom never colored her past all rosily!  


*********
Continuing to catch up with Oak Meadow curriculum!  The longer we use it the more I like it.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

I just want to applaud all of you homeschooling parents!!!  We have been blessed with a wonderful Christian school here in Holland MI, but I have always be intrigued with homeschooling and continue to consider it as a possiblity.  We had a homeschooled babysitter for years and learned a lot from her.  I just admire all of you!  If our circumstances ever change and we couldn't afford our school, or had to move (or if one of our children needed the change for whatever reason), homeschooling would be our next step.

I'm sure this question has mutliple answers and has been asked a million times here so please forgive me, but here it is.  Is there a website or resource you would recommend for general, non-teacher information about starting homeschooling?  I read and hear all the different methods, companies, groups, tests, regulations for your state, college preperations, etc. and the thought of starting seems overwhelming, I wouldn't know where to start.  I am a methodical, type a planner, so having a process laid out in front of me would be awesome.  I liken it to the first time I planned a Disney trip and had to learn everything Disney I could get my hands on!  

Thank you for anyone who has taken the time to read this.  Again, cheers to all of you for your dedication to your children and their education - bravo!


----------



## KibbyCat

DisneyDoc5 said:


> I just want to applaud all of you homeschooling parents!!!  We have been blessed with a wonderful Christian school here in Holland MI, but I have always be intrigued with homeschooling and continue to consider it as a possiblity.  We had a homeschooled babysitter for years and learned a lot from her.  I just admire all of you!  If our circumstances ever change and we couldn't afford our school, or had to move (or if one of our children needed the change for whatever reason), homeschooling would be our next step.
> 
> I'm sure this question has mutliple answers and has been asked a million times here so please forgive me, but here it is.  Is there a website or resource you would recommend for general, non-teacher information about starting homeschooling?  I read and hear all the different methods, companies, groups, tests, regulations for your state, college preperations, etc. and the thought of starting seems overwhelming, I wouldn't know where to start.  I am a methodical, type a planner, so having a process laid out in front of me would be awesome.  I liken it to the first time I planned a Disney trip and had to learn everything Disney I could get my hands on!
> 
> Thank you for anyone who has taken the time to read this.  Again, cheers to all of you for your dedication to your children and their education - bravo!



So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling by Lisa Whelchel is a great place to start.


----------



## robinsegg

Happy St. Pat's Day!

I have proclaimed today to be Pajama Day for me and my kids. We never have school on Wednesdays, because dh is home. We had minor errands to run yesterday, as well as ds's vision check at the local Children's hospital. Ds was *not* hungry at all yesterday, and could hardly keep his eyes open during his exam.  I am feeling extremely tired today. So, I've made the executive decision that we are having pajama day until we're done with schoolwork ! That will help today feel more fun!

This is also my laundry day, so I'll have a bit of extra time to help the kids find cooler clothes (highs in the 70s today?) 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## robinsegg

DisneyDoc5 said:


> I'm sure this question has mutliple answers and has been asked a million times here so please forgive me, but here it is.  Is there a website or resource you would recommend for general, non-teacher information about starting homeschooling?  I read and hear all the different methods, companies, groups, tests, regulations for your state, college preperations, etc. and the thought of starting seems overwhelming, I wouldn't know where to start.  I am a methodical, type a planner, so having a process laid out in front of me would be awesome.  I liken it to the first time I planned a Disney trip and had to learn everything Disney I could get my hands on!


Hi! Thanks for the encouragement!

I'll second the book by Lisa Whelchel "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling?" It's a great overview of styles and curricula, but without having too much jargon or assuming you have a wealth of previous information. It's conversational, taking you to 15 different families who each use a different curriculum and homeschooling style.

To understand the current laws/regulations in any given area, www.hslda.org is a great resource. It stands for Home School Legal Defense Association. Homeschoolers can join by paying a "retainer" for their legal services, but there is a wealth of information available for free, including the various legal conditions around the US.

Another great resource is to understand how your child learns. So there are books and websites you can access to figure out what learning style you and your children understand best.

If you have any other info you want, feel free to post here or PM me


----------



## figment3258

weHEARTmickey said:


> Well....we're OFFICIAL!!!!
> I filled out the withdrawal paperwork today & we are officially homeschoolers!!!! DS7 is absolutely thrilled & DD10 is just "okay" with it right now.
> 
> We are basically going to unschool for the next two months. We will take 1-2 field trips a week (science museum, zoo, etc....) and we will have Bible study & literature everyday. Other than that, we're just gonna take it easy until I can decide exactly what to buy
> 
> I still think we'll do Charlotte Mason for literature, handwriting, Bible study, art, music, nature walks, etc... I'm looking at My Father's World for history; Apologia for science; TRYING to figure out math; Rosetta Stone for Spanish; Dave Ramsey for finances (taught by DH)
> 
> We will be a part of our local homeschool group & we'll take lots of field trips & trips focused on mission work. We know God has called us to homeschool, so we will try to glorify Him by helping others in need.



 congrats!!!

We use alpha omega life pacs and switch on school house and we love those


----------



## Mouseketeer67

I ran across this site and thought that some of you who homeschool younger kids may find it helpful.

http://www.dadsworksheets.com/


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Thank you so much for the 'thinking about it' references, I will be on the hunt for this information to continue/start my further research and interest.  My son has had a terrible cold and missed the last few days of school, I couldn't help but think about how much easier it would be for him to recover without the concern of missed work and having to make it up if we were homeschooling.  Anyway, thank you and continued applause to all of your efforts!  I will keep lurking here to gain more insight.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Oh, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2679558 there is so much I want to say but I am going to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## kimmyann

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Oh, http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2679558 there is so much I want to say but I am going to keep my mouth shut!




I was wondering if someone was going to bring this up on here.  I think the testing in public school is out of control.  It seems the schools are rewarded for good test scores just like the children are rewarded for being there.  My DD was just talking about how her teacher was bribing them with candy yesterday to get their work done.  What are they dogs?  Anyways, I think it bothered me because before that my DD was talking about how they had cupcakes in class AGAIN.... I really wish they would stop feeding her junk everyday, but if I were to say somethng then it would single her out.  I'm hoping to homeschool her starting next year, I really like how it is going with her brother now.  Which I think he will move on to the public high school, so I will flip flop them.


----------



## bellebud

kimmyann said:


> I was wondering if someone was going to bring this up on here.  I think the testing in public school is out of control.  It seems the schools are rewarded for good test scores just like the children are rewarded for being there.  My DD was just talking about how her teacher was bribing them with candy yesterday to get their work done.  What are they dogs?  Anyways, I think it bothered me because before that my DD was talking about how they had cupcakes in class AGAIN.... I really wish they would stop feeding her junk everyday, but if I were to say somethng then it would single her out.  I'm hoping to homeschool her starting next year, I really like how it is going with her brother now.  Which I think he will move on to the public high school, so I will flip flop them.



of course I had to go read it, and of course I had to respond a little, but nothing bad.  just couldn't keep my mouth shut.  especially so many people complaining about their children's anxiety about these ridiculous tests, really tears my heart out for these kids.


----------



## DawnM

http://www.hslda.org/laws/analysis/Virginia.pdf

 Are there other hsers in your area you can ask?

Here in NC we have to test too, but I was able to find an older Woodcock Johnson for $25, including protocols and can use that for ALL of their schooling years!  I am VERY happy because I was paying $25 per kid through Seton for the CAT test, which is a test I don't even care for but I used it because it was cheaper.

Dawn




gallafamily said:


> You didnt upset me, just sensitive I guess.  Sorry!
> 
> I have checked into that, but it is such a hassel to do it any other way.  My understanding is that Virginia is one of the only states left that allow it, but I just want to see what other wrote on their letters.  Just want to know how much, or how little I need to give.  That's the only reason why I'm asking.  I do not want to give any more info then needed.  I have 4 kids, so I really do not want this to become a HUGE expense.


----------



## Nicolepa

kimmyann said:


> I was wondering if someone was going to bring this up on here.  I think the testing in public school is out of control.  It seems the schools are rewarded for good test scores just like the children are rewarded for being there.  My DD was just talking about how her teacher was bribing them with candy yesterday to get their work done.  What are they dogs?  Anyways, I think it bothered me because before that my DD was talking about how they had cupcakes in class AGAIN.... I really wish they would stop feeding her junk everyday, but if I were to say somethng then it would single her out.  I'm hoping to homeschool her starting next year, I really like how it is going with her brother now.  Which I think he will move on to the public high school, so I will flip flop them.



My daughter is in a gifted program.  They are required to work 1-2 years above grade level.  They take the grade level test.  So, for example, this year she is in 5th grade.  So she is working at a minimum of 6th grade but will take the 5th grade test.  They spend almost a MONTH prepping for the test and 2 weeks taking the test.

I find it a total waste of time, if these kids cannot pass the test w/o prepping then the test is faulty.  I mean these kids are in the top 2%.

The other sad part is the 10th grade test is required for graduation.  The test is at an 8th grade level.  I mean really, can't we have more confidence in our kids abilitys than telling them 8th grade is good enough?


----------



## gallafamily

DawnM said:


> http://www.hslda.org/laws/analysis/Virginia.pdf
> 
> Are there other hsers in your area you can ask?
> 
> Here in NC we have to test too, but I was able to find an older Woodcock Johnson for $25, including protocols and can use that for ALL of their schooling years!  I am VERY happy because I was paying $25 per kid through Seton for the CAT test, which is a test I don't even care for but I used it because it was cheaper.
> 
> Dawn



I am still researching this option.  My family that homeschools also uses the religious exemption, that is why I was thinking of just going that route.  I know that I will make sure my kids are taught properly.  I just don't think the school system should have any say so over my teaching my kids what I think they should be learning.  That is the whole reason I am taking my kids out of school.  I feel that they are not teaching them anything that they need to learn, and they aren't allowing them to be taught some of the things I want them to learn, like religion (just 1 example).  

My husband & I are looking at the possiblity of finding a friend with a teacher's degree to see if they are willing to write an evaluation of our children each year.  So far, we are not really finding many people.  Again, I guess its the whole "Homeschool" thing.  

One way or another, we are going to make this work for us.


----------



## DawnM

I would look for a former teacher who is now homeschooling to make sure the teacher you choose is homeschool friendly.  

Dawn



gallafamily said:


> I am still researching this option.  My family that homeschools also uses the religious exemption, that is why I was thinking of just going that route.  I know that I will make sure my kids are taught properly.  I just don't think the school system should have any say so over my teaching my kids what I think they should be learning.  That is the whole reason I am taking my kids out of school.  I feel that they are not teaching them anything that they need to learn, and they aren't allowing them to be taught some of the things I want them to learn, like religion (just 1 example).
> 
> My husband & I are looking at the possiblity of finding a friend with a teacher's degree to see if they are willing to write an evaluation of our children each year.  So far, we are not really finding many people.  Again, I guess its the whole "Homeschool" thing.
> 
> One way or another, we are going to make this work for us.


----------



## NHWX

gallafamily said:


> My husband & I are looking at the possiblity of finding a friend with a teacher's degree to see if they are willing to write an evaluation of our children each year.  So far, we are not really finding many people.  Again, I guess its the whole "Homeschool" thing.
> 
> One way or another, we are going to make this work for us.



We have a statewide organization that lists teachers who are willing to review work and write homeschooler's evaluations. You might check for something like that.

NHWX


----------



## robinsegg

Testing isn't required in my state, but our hs group partners with a private school to provide testing for those who want it.


----------



## bumbershoot

gallafamily said:


> My husband & I are looking at the possiblity of finding a friend with a teacher's degree to see if they are willing to write an evaluation of our children each year.  So far, we are not really finding many people.



If you find a homeschool group in the area, I'm sure they'll have a list of people who will do it.  I know it's that way in WA; I mean, even the YMCA's Homeschool PE program passed out a list for us.


----------



## MaryAz

Have lorked here for awhile but now can "offically" post. Decided (for now) to homeschool my 6yr old DD via a virtual acad using K-12. i say for now since I have a feeling that the VA may be to " public school" like for me but this late in the year I wanted to do something to get my feet wet. For those who have done a VA will they let my DD move ahead as she "tests" out of something. For instance we are being sent the first grade cirriculum but she is reading at about prpbably a 4th grade level. Math is prob 2nd grade. Part of the reasone we pulled her out of the last school (Montessori) was due to her not being challenged and getting in trouble daily for talking. 
I really have enjoyed reading all the differnt approaches and advice given here. What a great group. Makes me feel like my thinking is not that "crazy" as even close friends have told me.....


----------



## graygables

Need help with an acronym for a homeschhol group and the word: class.

I have Creative Learning And ? ? I'm open to all ideas!


----------



## Nicolepa

MaryAz said:


> Have lorked here for awhile but now can "offically" post. Decided (for now) to homeschool my 6yr old DD via a virtual acad using K-12. i say for now since I have a feeling that the VA may be to " public school" like for me but this late in the year I wanted to do something to get my feet wet. For those who have done a VA will they let my DD move ahead as she "tests" out of something. For instance we are being sent the first grade cirriculum but she is reading at about prpbably a 4th grade level. Math is prob 2nd grade. Part of the reasone we pulled her out of the last school (Montessori) was due to her not being challenged and getting in trouble daily for talking.
> I really have enjoyed reading all the differnt approaches and advice given here. What a great group. Makes me feel like my thinking is not that "crazy" as even close friends have told me.....



I used K12 for a little over a year.  In that time we did 2nd & most of 3rd grade.  2nd grade was very, very easy, 3rd grade became a struggle with my son. Not the content, just the format.

K12 is very much "school at home".  It is mostly sit at your seat and do work.  LOTS of worksheets.  This just did not work for my son.  My daughter would probably have done fine with it, but it was torture for my son. 

Also, I dropped their math after the first year. I did not really care for the math they had last year.  The new math program they have this year, while I never tried it, I've heard nothing but bad about.  The way it is designed, it is virtually impossible to easily test out of areas that they already know, it is time consuming to complete a lesson.  Last year I could do 5 lessons in an hour, this year (from what I've heard) it takes over an hour to complete one lesson.  Because it's on the computer you can't skip over stuff like you used to.

All that being said, using K12 for a year (and 2 months), gave me the time to get to know my son.  If I had picked a curriculum on my own from the get go I would have chosen the wrong thing.  The curriculum(s) we are using know are perfect for him!


----------



## bumbershoot

MaryAz said:


> Part of the reasone we pulled her out of the last school (Montessori) was due to her not being challenged and getting in trouble daily for talking. ...



So, not a good Montessori school at all, then?  Yikes!  Glad she's outta there!



Nicolepa said:


> K12 is very much "school at home".



That's what I realized, too.  I met with the WAVA/K12 resource lady in my area and she actually talked me OUT of the program without even trying.  We went to an "ice cream social" for people interested in the program, and seemed to hate that she had newbies there!  She had her sheaf of brochures that were clutched so tight to her chest, I had to ask her, half an hour after getting there, for one.  And she said that in K12 done through WA's virtual academy the parent would be "basically like a Teacher's Assistant".

And right with that, it wasn't for me.


I met a lady at homeschool PE at the Y whose family is from Brazil, and they take a month or two vacation there every year starting in September.  The WAVA/K12 rep she met (probably the same one) told her that she could NOT use K12 as a virtual academy (could pay the hundreds for it, but not with the VA) if she wasn't going to be in the States at the start of the school year.


We were not impressed!

I played around with Calvert for awhile, and might still do it in the future, but Oak Meadow in all its floatiness has been fun this year and E is learning a ton.


----------



## robinsegg

graygables said:


> Need help with an acronym for a homeschhol group and the word: class.
> 
> I have Creative Learning And ? ? I'm open to all ideas!


Creative
Learning
And
Supportive
School

Creative
Learning
Academy
Sacred
School

Creative
Learning
And
Sanity
Sacrifice

Creative
Learning
and
Special
Searching

Creative
Learning
Academy
Searching for
Specialness


----------



## MiniGirl

I like those.

What about....

Creative Learning and Supreme Socialization.

LOL!! Can you tell what kind of question I got today while I was out with my homeschooled daughters?!


----------



## Mama Who

MiniGirl said:


> I like those.
> 
> What about....
> 
> Creative Learning and Supreme Socialization.
> 
> LOL!! Can you tell what kind of question I got today while I was out with my homeschooled daughters?!



And I'm sure you're going to have serious problems with math and science too! :eyeroll: I have apparently upset a public school teacher in another thread today.


----------



## Cynestra

Howdy!  I'm newish to the boards and going to start homeschooling this summer, as soon as school is out. I have no idea what I am doing yet and am attending a home schooling convention next month. Very excited, and absolutely terrified I'll mess something up!


----------



## DawnM

Honestly, I have to cut her a little slack.  I am a former high shcool (PS) teacher and I used to not "get" homeschooling either.  I thought everyone who hsed was nuts.

Now I am nuts! 

Dawn



Mama Who said:


> And I'm sure you're going to have serious problems with math and science too! :eyeroll: I have apparently upset a public school teacher in another thread today.


----------



## Mama Who

DawnM said:


> Honestly, I have to cut her a little slack.  I am a former high shcool (PS) teacher and I used to not "get" homeschooling either.  I thought everyone who hsed was nuts.
> 
> Now I am nuts!
> 
> Dawn




Come to the dark side. We have cookies.

(Which our children made with a large group of homeschooled friends after converting all measurements to metric and translating the recipe into foreign languages...)


----------



## jacksmomma

Proud Momma Moment Here...

DS, 4, has been doing _Teach Your Child To Read in 100 Easy Lessons_ for about a week now.  He is picking it up very quickly.  Last night we were going through a lesson and I was prompting him on an easier portion of the lesson.  He stopped me to jump ahead a few activites to read a word completely on his own!  He said, "Look Momma, that says Mat."  Praise God!    I am so happy for him!


----------



## DawnM

I have been homeschooling for 8 years now.  

Dawn



Mama Who said:


> Come to the dark side. We have cookies.
> 
> (Which our children made with a large group of homeschooled friends after converting all measurements to metric and translating the recipe into foreign languages...)


----------



## figment3258

Cynestra said:


> Howdy!  I'm newish to the boards and going to start homeschooling this summer, as soon as school is out. I have no idea what I am doing yet and am attending a home schooling convention next month. Very excited, and absolutely terrified I'll mess something up!



Welcome! Don't be worried everything will be just fine. Just curious what state do u live in? We have a convention next month here in ma. We have been home schooling for 3 years now if u have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## robinsegg

Cynestra said:


> Howdy!  I'm newish to the boards and going to start homeschooling this summer, as soon as school is out. I have no idea what I am doing yet and am attending a home schooling convention next month. Very excited, and absolutely terrified I'll mess something up!


Hi! Welcome! 
If you have any questions, feel free to ask! I am our homeschool group's "new contact" person . . . anyone new or thinking about homeschooling calls me and I help them with some of the best resources in trying to figure out where to start


----------



## Belle0101

How does your state handle work permits? 

DS is applying for a job tomorrow.  Being a minor, he needs a work permit. 

It's been explained to me, and I've left a message to be sure I understand the process,  if he is offered a position there's a form for the potential employer to fill out.  I then, as the director of his school, write a letter that states he is in good standing at school and get it certified.  I take the employer's form and my letter to the high school and ask them if they will issue a work permit.     

I understand it's the law.  But really, it galls me that the high school can deny a work permit when they don't know us.  I'm the parent.  

So I'm just wondering how other states handle work permits and what the experiences were like.  

Thanks!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Belle0101 said:


> How does your state handle work permits?
> 
> DS is applying for a job tomorrow.  Being a minor, he needs a work permit.
> 
> It's been explained to me, and I've left a message to be sure I understand the process,  if he is offered a position there's a form for the potential employer to fill out.  I then, as the director of his school, write a letter that states he is in good standing at school and get it certified.  I take the employer's form and my letter to the high school and ask them if they will issue a work permit.
> 
> I understand it's the law.  But really, it galls me that the high school can deny a work permit when they don't know us.  I'm the parent.
> 
> So I'm just wondering how other states handle work permits and what the experiences were like.
> 
> Thanks!



WOW!  I don't know if this is still the case but when I was in high school in Wisconsin all I had to do was fill out a form at the county building. I can't remember if my parents had to sign something or not and I might have needed my birth certificate.  I didn't have to do anything through the school.  There were a bunch of rules that went along with it, though, like only a certain number of hours on a school day and certain number of total hours per week.  And I think I had to be done working no later then 10pm.


----------



## Nicolepa

chicagoshannon said:


> WOW!  I don't know if this is still the case but when I was in high school in Wisconsin all I had to do was fill out a form at the county building. I can't remember if my parents had to sign something or not and I might have needed my birth certificate.  I didn't have to do anything through the school.  There were a bunch of rules that went along with it, though, like only a certain number of hours on a school day and certain number of total hours per week.  And I think I had to be done working no later then 10pm.




I just looked up WA to see if things had changed.  Here nothing is required on the employee's side.  The employeer has to have a permit to hire a minor.  There are also limits to the types of jobs and the # of hours they can work.


----------



## erinmomof2

Hello, I am just now starting to look into homeschooling and I'd like a few pointers if you don't mind.  I have two girls 6 and 3.  My six year old is in a charter school in first grade.  She's doing very well, and is at least a grade level above in everything.  I am having some problems with the teachers, she's in a split grade class (first and second) and they do not seem to be giving her work appropriate to her skills.  They have told me over and over how she works at least at a 2nd grade level, and they teach both grades in the class (there are 2 teachers), so I guess I don't see why it would be a big deal to have her work on the 2nd grade material.  I know other 1st graders in the class are doing just that.  Her teachers have told me they keep her with the first graders because she's quiet and it's harder to assess her, but to me that just sounds silly.  I also have issues with the way they teach and I feel like my child is being ignored in the class because she is an easy quiet kid.

I have always been open to homeschooling.  I was homeschooled from 9-12 grades.  My husband, as of now, is completely against it. My older DD loves learning and keeps telling us how bored she is in school and she doesn't think she should even have to go to that class because she isn't learning anything.  She has asked to be homeschooled and I have been working with her after school when she asks me to.  She would probably sit at her little desk and do worksheets all day if I let her.  She is so eager to learn and I feel like her school is failing in that.  My husband's suggestion is to pull her out of the charter school and put her in public school.  But she was in a PS last year (we moved over the summer to a completely new area), and I still felt like she was being ignored in the class.  So I don't really think PS is the answer either.  

So I've been afterschool homeschooling her for a few weeks now, and she is learning so much and she LOVES it.  My youngest DD is supposed to start Preschool this fall, and she is academically behind.  So we've started to preschool at home and she is doing a lot better too.  She is more difficult because she's very strong willed and also has little desire to learn.  

I guess I'm wondering if any of you were able to convince your unwilling DH, and how you did it.  Also I've been using the internet as a source for worksheets and info for both my kids.  Can anyone recommend a good source for free printouts, ideas, ect?

Thanks so much, and sorry this is so long!


----------



## robinsegg

erinmomof2 said:


> I guess I'm wondering if any of you were able to convince your unwilling DH, and how you did it.



It would help if you told us his objections? Social? Academic? Financial? Legal?


----------



## bellebud

erinmomof2 said:


> Hello, I am just now starting to look into homeschooling and I'd like a few pointers if you don't mind.  I have two girls 6 and 3.  My six year old is in a charter school in first grade.  She's doing very well, and is at least a grade level above in everything.  I am having some problems with the teachers, she's in a split grade class (first and second) and they do not seem to be giving her work appropriate to her skills.  They have told me over and over how she works at least at a 2nd grade level, and they teach both grades in the class (there are 2 teachers), so I guess I don't see why it would be a big deal to have her work on the 2nd grade material.  I know other 1st graders in the class are doing just that.  Her teachers have told me they keep her with the first graders because she's quiet and it's harder to assess her, but to me that just sounds silly.  I also have issues with the way they teach and I feel like my child is being ignored in the class because she is an easy quiet kid.
> 
> I have always been open to homeschooling.  I was homeschooled from 9-12 grades.  My husband, as of now, is completely against it. My older DD loves learning and keeps telling us how bored she is in school and she doesn't think she should even have to go to that class because she isn't learning anything.  She has asked to be homeschooled and I have been working with her after school when she asks me to.  She would probably sit at her little desk and do worksheets all day if I let her.  She is so eager to learn and I feel like her school is failing in that.  My husband's suggestion is to pull her out of the charter school and put her in public school.  But she was in a PS last year (we moved over the summer to a completely new area), and I still felt like she was being ignored in the class.  So I don't really think PS is the answer either.
> 
> So I've been afterschool homeschooling her for a few weeks now, and she is learning so much and she LOVES it.  My youngest DD is supposed to start Preschool this fall, and she is academically behind.  So we've started to preschool at home and she is doing a lot better too.  She is more difficult because she's very strong willed and also has little desire to learn.
> 
> *I guess I'm wondering if any of you were able to convince your unwilling DH, and how you did it.*  Also I've been using the internet as a source for worksheets and info for both my kids.  Can anyone recommend a good source for free printouts, ideas, ect?
> 
> Thanks so much, and sorry this is so long!



me, me, me!!  

2 years ago when I wanted to pull my 2nd and 4th graders out of our private catholic school, dh said "only nutty people homeschool, no way!".  

Things happened, I pulled them mid-March, convinced him to give it a try till the end of the year, and we'll reassess.  

But what really convinced dh we should at least try it was reading John Taylor Gatto's book "Dumbing Us Down".  Then dh started researching John Taylor Gatto and his other books and lectures, and was totally convinced we should homeschool.  

My dh is a very regular, mainstream kind of guy, and John Taylor Gatto really got to him (mainly because Mr. Gatto was a 30 year teacher and *Teacher of the Year* award winner (2x's), so he really knew what he was (is) talking about.  

I highly recommend starting there for your dh.  Ask him to at least please read the book, then talk about it.


----------



## erinmomof2

robinsegg said:


> It would help if you told us his objections? Social? Academic? Financial? Legal?



His objections are mainly academic and a little bit social.  We know a lot of people who were homeschooled.  We are very involved with our religion and many kids decide to homeschool at some point for that reason.  Many of our friends and family were homeschooled.  Unfortunately most of the examples we have near us are bad.  From what I've observed many of the parents of my friends put in very little effort and as a result their children grow up and know very little academically.  And when I say know very little I mean it.  As an example my best friend was HS and she can not do subtraction.  If she does not have a calculator she could not for the life of her figure out how to do subtract a 2 digit number (she doesn't understand regrouping).  This is a skill my DD is learning in 1st grade.  Stuff like this drives my husband crazy.

As a result of the poor examples around us my husband seems to think that all HS turns out this way.  I keep trying to tell him that our kids can get a quality education if we put in the effort.  He knows what kind of parent I am.  He knows I enjoy learning myself and I enjoy passing that on to my kids.  He knows I would be an involved parent.  And obviously I've been able to teach my kids a lot already.  He's just stuck on the point that academically a school would be better for them.

Socially I think he is a bit concerned as well.  But we do go to church several times a week and they have friends there.  And both girls take gymnastics and they have the opportunity to socialize there too if they wish.  So they would still be around children their own ages.  So I think this a lesser issue than the academic side of it.


----------



## sl_underwood

erinmomof2 said:


> His objections are mainly academic and a little bit social.  We know a lot of people who were homeschooled.  We are very involved with our religion and many kids decide to homeschool at some point for that reason.  Many of our friends and family were homeschooled.  Unfortunately most of the examples we have near us are bad.  From what I've observed many of the parents of my friends put in very little effort and as a result their children grow up and know very little academically.  And when I say know very little I mean it.  As an example my best friend was HS and she can not do subtraction.  If she does not have a calculator she could not for the life of her figure out how to do subtract a 2 digit number (she doesn't understand regrouping).  This is a skill my DD is learning in 1st grade.  Stuff like this drives my husband crazy.
> 
> As a result of the poor examples around us my husband seems to think that all HS turns out this way.  I keep trying to tell him that our kids can get a quality education if we put in the effort.  He knows what kind of parent I am.  He knows I enjoy learning myself and I enjoy passing that on to my kids.  He knows I would be an involved parent.  And obviously I've been able to teach my kids a lot already.  He's just stuck on the point that academically a school would be better for them.
> 
> Socially I think he is a bit concerned as well.  But we do go to church several times a week and they have friends there.  And both girls take gymnastics and they have the opportunity to socialize there too if they wish.  So they would still be around children their own ages.  So I think this a lesser issue than the academic side of it.



I can understand this. My husband and I also know a few bad examples of homeschoolers but academics are something you control.  If you are willing to teach, and willing to provide your children with learning opportunities, you can homeschool successfully.  It also helps if you know your strengths and weaknesses.  I know that I have tried and failed to teach my 14 year old certain math concepts.  I understand them, in fact, maybe I get them to easily because she needs it broken down more than I can seem to do it.  Therefore, she has a math tutor.  This has aided her greatly.  I also have a special needs child who gets extra one on one instruction from a tutor so I can have a bit of a break.  By giving myself the chance to take a short break, I am able to be a better teacher and a better mom.  I think that knowing this has helped our homeschool a great deal.


----------



## Cynestra

Thanks for the warm welcomes! 



figment3258 said:


> Welcome! Don't be worried everything will be just fine. Just curious what state do u live in? We have a convention next month here in ma. We have been home schooling for 3 years now if u have any questions feel free to pm me.



I live in Oklahoma. Homeschooling is very common here, and actually protected in our state's constitution. I'm excited to start! I'm thinking unit studies. I have a struggling 2nd grader and an advanced Pre-Ker right now.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

erinmomof2 said:


> His objections are mainly academic and a little bit social. ...As an example my best friend was HS and she can not do subtraction.  If she does not have a calculator she could not for the life of her figure out how to do subtract a 2 digit number (she doesn't understand regrouping).



I just wanted to point out that there are many people that for whatever reason struggle in different academic areas. There are MANY adults that went to public and private schools that can not do addition and subtraction without a calculator or cash register. Have you ever found that extra change after the cashier put your total in on the cash register? 

Your advantage as a homeschooler is that if you have a child that struggles in one area you can find ways to help them by teaching to their learning style. (While 2+2 will always equal 4, there is more than one way to get there.) They are also not limited in their areas of strength just because they find one subject challenging.

Math is not my daughter's thing. However, I would not be surprised if she has a book published by the time she turn 18. So I want her to know enough about math to make sure she is getting paid properly and to figure out the sale prices at Kohl's. (Even though she knows how to regroup, I don't care if she has to use a calculator while balancing her checkbook or shopping 

My son loves math. His challenge is reading. My goal for him is build your robots and make your millions if you want but you need to be able to read the magazine articles they are writing about you and write directions for the people that are purchasing your robots.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

erinmomof2 said:


> .....I guess I'm wondering if any of you were able to convince your unwilling DH, and how you did it.......



PRAYER!!! I've been praying about this for a couple of years. God laid HS on my heart, so I knew it was just a matter of time before DH felt the calling also  DH was talking to our music minister one day & actually got excited about it! (They HS their 3 boys.) He came home & said he felt God wanted us to do it.  I was THRILLED & we pulled them out of PS about 1 month later! My point is, you really don't want to convince him. He might resent you once he sees the first negative occur during your HS'ing. 

It's funny how all of this worked out. It was about 1 or 2 weeks after we'd made the "big announcement" to everyone that the state of TX came forward with UNBELIEVABLE budget cuts for our public education system.  It's like God was just confirming to us that we'd made the right decision. 

We are "unschooling" right now. They read their books while I do Bible study, & we won't really do anything structured for these 2 months of HSing. We're going to begin a more "normal" curriculum in August. I do want to add: we own plant nurseries & the kids help us with those. DD10 ran the cash register the other day, subtracting ALL of the change in her head. We probably had 30 people comment that they were "very impressed" & "probably couldn't do her job without a calculator." They are learning all about the different types of flowers (which take sun/shade, how to water each specific variety, etc..) So, the kids get math, science, economics, & social skills just being with us at work....whether we open a textbook or not!


----------



## Belle0101

chicagoshannon said:


> WOW! I don't know if this is still the case but when I was in high school in Wisconsin all I had to do was fill out a form at the county building. I can't remember if my parents had to sign something or not and I might have needed my birth certificate. I didn't have to do anything through the school. There were a bunch of rules that went along with it, though, like only a certain number of hours on a school day and certain number of total hours per week. And I think I had to be done working no later then 10pm.


 


Nicolepa said:


> I just looked up WA to see if things had changed. Here nothing is required on the employee's side. The employeer has to have a permit to hire a minor. There are also limits to the types of jobs and the # of hours they can work.


 
Thank-you both for your answers.  

I'm just still shaking my head that I have to contact the local high school for a work permit when my son doesn't even go there.  I guess there must be a reason but wow, talk about goofy laws!


----------



## Nicolepa

Ugh, what a week I've had.  On Tuesday my oldest fell walking the dog and broke her wrist.    Last week 2 of my kids woke up w/chickenpox like bumps.  Turned out not to be CP but it took 4 days to get a correct diagnosis.  

Well this has all put a damper in my school schedule.  It really shouldn't as my daughter is not homeschooled and the bumps weren't an illness.  But none the less, my son has refused to finish a day of school in 2 weeks.  I am so frustrated, not to mention worn out.  

I feel so bad for my daughter.  She has been working on her pitching and at this point in time the only pitcher her softball team has.  We purposly did not put her in the upper division so she'd have the opportunity to pitch more.  I know she was a first round pick and was picked because she can pitch.  Her coach is being a great sport about it and has made her an assistant coach and is going to have her give the other girls pitching tips. But I feel so bad for them all.  

Thanks for letting me vent.  It's been a long week.  She goes in on Monday for the permanent cast.  Until then we have no idea how long she will be in the cast or her recovery afterwards.


----------



## Belle0101

I would really appreciate it if anyone had suggestions for algebra.  

I had a really awful time with algebra in high school.  It wasn't just me though.  The majority of the students who had this particular teacher failed.  He had actually been hired on as a basketball coach for the girl's team.  When so many students failed he was reviewed and found not qualified to teach algebra.  

Just the thought of algebra makes my stomach turn.  I get a headache even.  I know it's just psychological but *shudders* I just can't get past it.  

DS15, 10th grade, didn't get his algebra credit when he was in public school last year and it falls on me to teach it. 

Ideally, I would like to find a course that is very interactive.  As in if he has troubles he can email or message for help.  I was thinking maybe an online course or a DVD course.  I'm just not sure what's available or what is worth the money.  

Speaking of money, that could be an issue.  DH doesn't want to spend very much.  He thinks $100 is too much but you get what you pay for and since I can't teach it and DS needs the credit, we're going to have to spend some money.  

Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thank-you!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Belle0101 said:


> I would really appreciate it if anyone had suggestions for algebra.
> 
> I had a really awful time with algebra in high school.  It wasn't just me though.  The majority of the students who had this particular teacher failed.  He had actually been hired on as a basketball coach for the girl's team.  When so many students failed he was reviewed and found not qualified to teach algebra.
> 
> Just the thought of algebra makes my stomach turn.  I get a headache even.  I know it's just psychological but *shudders* I just can't get past it.
> 
> DS15, 10th grade, didn't get his algebra credit when he was in public school last year and it falls on me to teach it.
> 
> Ideally, I would like to find a course that is very interactive.  As in if he has troubles he can email or message for help.  I was thinking maybe an online course or a DVD course.  I'm just not sure what's available or what is worth the money.
> 
> Speaking of money, that could be an issue.  DH doesn't want to spend very much.  He thinks $100 is too much but you get what you pay for and since I can't teach it and DS needs the credit, we're going to have to spend some money.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thank-you!



have you looked at Teaching Textbooks?


----------



## graygables

We recently discovered Life with Fred for math.  I have a terrible math phobia myself, so it's been a struggle, but Fred makes it funny and understandable.  It's also not breaking the bank, so if we decide to do something different later, it's no biggie.
http://ztwistbooks.com/oscstore/index.php?cPath=21


----------



## sl_underwood

Cynestra said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes!
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oklahoma. Homeschooling is very common here, and actually protected in our state's constitution. I'm excited to start! I'm thinking unit studies. I have a struggling 2nd grader and an advanced Pre-Ker right now.



We are in Oklahoma too, Enid, to be exact.


----------



## sl_underwood

chicagoshannon said:


> have you looked at Teaching Textbooks?



I second teaching textbooks.  We really like it.  My oldest did saxon along with the dive cd and liked it but I think TT is better for kids who might struggle with math a bit and easy for parents who are worried about teaching it!


----------



## kimmyann

Nicolepa said:


> Ugh, what a week I've had.  On Tuesday my oldest fell walking the dog and broke her wrist.    Last week 2 of my kids woke up w/chickenpox like bumps.  Turned out not to be CP but it took 4 days to get a correct diagnosis.
> 
> Well this has all put a damper in my school schedule.  It really shouldn't as my daughter is not homeschooled and the bumps weren't an illness.  But none the less, my son has refused to finish a day of school in 2 weeks.  I am so frustrated, not to mention worn out.
> 
> I feel so bad for my daughter.  She has been working on her pitching and at this point in time the only pitcher her softball team has.  We purposly did not put her in the upper division so she'd have the opportunity to pitch more.  I know she was a first round pick and was picked because she can pitch.  Her coach is being a great sport about it and has made her an assistant coach and is going to have her give the other girls pitching tips. But I feel so bad for them all.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.  It's been a long week.  She goes in on Monday for the permanent cast.  Until then we have no idea how long she will be in the cast or her recovery afterwards.



I totally know how your feeling (well not the broken wrist, but the rest)  We have also had a bad couple of weeks and it's hard to try to stay on track.  My son is homeschooled, DD PS, & other DD in college.  Funny, my oldest DD played softball from 7 up and was usually the main pitcher for the team (never would have thought as clumsy as she was, that is why we made her play in the first place).  She played slow pitch, never did like fast pitch when she got older.  Lots of pressure.  Hope she has a quick recovery!


----------



## Belle0101

chicagoshannon said:


> have you looked at Teaching Textbooks?


 


graygables said:


> We recently discovered Life with Fred for math. I have a terrible math phobia myself, so it's been a struggle, but Fred makes it funny and understandable. It's also not breaking the bank, so if we decide to do something different later, it's no biggie.
> http://ztwistbooks.com/oscstore/index.php?cPath=21


 


sl_underwood said:


> I second teaching textbooks. We really like it. My oldest did saxon along with the dive cd and liked it but I think TT is better for kids who might struggle with math a bit and easy for parents who are worried about teaching it!


 

Thanks!  

I didn't know about either of those.  I will for sure give them a look.


----------



## Belle0101

One more question, and you can PM your responses if that's more comfortable.  Are your homeschoolers going on to college? 

DS15 has no interest in college, none at all.  I think it's, in part, because he had such a difficult time in school.  I'm not comfortable going into it all on a public forum but the culmination of everything is what led us to homeschool him.  It just wasn't a positive situation for him.    

College always comes up with other homeschool parents and I end up feeling like a leper.  It's never actually been said straight out but the intimation is a question of why am I homeschooling if my child isn't going on to college.

Am I that much of an odd duck?    I mean I already feel like an odd duck for homeschooling but I'm starting to feel even more odd for not grooming my son for college.


----------



## chris31997

weHEARTmickey said:


> PRAYER!!! I've been praying about this for a couple of years. God laid HS on my heart, so I knew it was just a matter of time before DH felt the calling also  DH was talking to our music minister one day & actually got excited about it! (They HS their 3 boys.) He came home & said he felt God wanted us to do it.  I was THRILLED & we pulled them out of PS about 1 month later! My point is, you really don't want to convince him. He might resent you once he sees the first negative occur during your HS'ing.
> 
> It's funny how all of this worked out. It was about 1 or 2 weeks after we'd made the "big announcement" to everyone that the state of TX came forward with UNBELIEVABLE budget cuts for our public education system.  It's like God was just confirming to us that we'd made the right decision.
> 
> We are "unschooling" right now. They read their books while I do Bible study, & we won't really do anything structured for these 2 months of HSing. We're going to begin a more "normal" curriculum in August. I do want to add: we own plant nurseries & the kids help us with those. DD10 ran the cash register the other day, subtracting ALL of the change in her head. We probably had 30 people comment that they were "very impressed" & "probably couldn't do her job without a calculator." They are learning all about the different types of flowers (which take sun/shade, how to water each specific variety, etc..) So, the kids get math, science, economics, & social skills just being with us at work....whether we open a textbook or not!



Your kids are getting an excellant education. Not many people can run a busy these days.  

Thankfully, we also homeschool.  Our DD is very much into dance, ballet.  She has had the opportunity to assist in teaching and working very close with her coach.  It has been a blessing.  DD has found her calling she wants to preform for a few years but than teach dance also.  I can taylor her class schedule to work with her dance schedule.  Can't beat that.

As for the orginal question, about convincing your hubby to homeschool. I second the need for prayer.  I also think the two of you need to sit down and talk.  He needs to lay it out as to why he is against it and you why you are for it.  And really listen to each other. Both of you need to be on board.

Good luck.


----------



## chris31997

Belle0101 said:


> One more question, and you can PM your responses if that's more comfortable.  Are your homeschoolers going on to college?
> 
> DS15 has no interest in college, none at all.  I think it's, in part, because he had such a difficult time in school.  I'm not comfortable going into it all on a public forum but the culmination of everything is what led us to homeschool him.  It just wasn't a positive situation for him.
> 
> College always comes up with other homeschool parents and I end up feeling like a leper.  It's never actually been said straight out but the intimation is a question of why am I homeschooling if my child isn't going on to college.
> 
> Am I that much of an odd duck?    I mean I already feel like an odd duck for homeschooling but I'm starting to feel even more odd for not grooming my son for college.




Groom him for what he wants to do.  If he wants to be a mechanic than find a good training program for that.  Find the training in what he wants to do.  If there is something he wants to do that requires a degree, look into online class through college.  It is another option.

No I don't think you are an odd duck.  Actually, if you think about we all are to a degree, we are bucking the system  I claim it, people laugh with me.  And then the questions roll


----------



## Corjack

This is our first semester of homeschool. I was wondering is it normal for the kids to start to kind of lose focus more toward the end of the year? We are in our last 27 days and my DD is really seeming just burnt out.

TIA!

Jackie


----------



## fottafamily05

Hi everyone!  I am new to this thread!  We are going to be doing our very first year of Homeschooling this year.  We are very excited but also very nervous.  We have 3 children, our son is 9, and daughters are 7 and 5.  

Any recommendations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all so much


----------



## robinsegg

fottafamily05 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am new to this thread!  We are going to be doing our very first year of Homeschooling this year.  We are very excited but also very nervous.  We have 3 children, our son is 9, and daughters are 7 and 5.
> 
> Any recommendations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you all so much



Best advice: Do as much as you can all together (literature, science, social studies, etc.). That leaves time for individually-leveled stuff individually!


----------



## graygables

Belle0101 said:


> One more question, and you can PM your responses if that's more comfortable.  Are your homeschoolers going on to college?
> 
> DS15 has no interest in college, none at all.  I think it's, in part, because he had such a difficult time in school.  I'm not comfortable going into it all on a public forum but the culmination of everything is what led us to homeschool him.  It just wasn't a positive situation for him.
> 
> College always comes up with other homeschool parents and I end up feeling like a leper.  It's never actually been said straight out but the intimation is a question of why am I homeschooling if my child isn't going on to college.
> 
> Am I that much of an odd duck?    I mean I already feel like an odd duck for homeschooling but I'm starting to feel even more odd for not grooming my son for college.




I've made my opinions on college being the end-all clear, so I won't jump on the entire soapbox again.   But....I get SO tired of people who think the only way to judge the success of their homeschooler is by their college/career choice.  REALLY irritates me and is one of the few things that makes me want to smack someone. 

Let me preface our experience so far with telling you that I just got my Master's last year.  My dad is a professor in a Master's program. I used to be an English teacher.  We VALUE education and even higher education in my family.

My oldest went to PS.  She was HSed for a few years, but wound up back in (long story).  She went to college for one year on a full scholarship and flunked out.  She is 25yo and still has no degree nor any drive to get one.  She is gainfully employed FT at WDW and seems to be content with that.

My 22yo was in PS for about 3 years, then pulled to HS.  She returned to PS for 2 years, but came back to HS.  My parents tried to push her back to PS, but she finally asked if she could just take the GED and "get it over with".  She did.  She went to community college for a semester to qualify for the Disney College Program which she did and parlayed that into a job there.  BTW, she's worked since she was 15yo.  She has worked 2 jobs for a few years now and is very happy.  She recently announced that she is going back to school this summer.  I don't personally think she's cut out for it, but I'm happy to see that she has the gumption to try.  She is VERY smart and the professors will annoy her.  It's just the way she is.

3rd DD is 15 next week and has absolutely no desire to go to college.  She has a strong interest in photography, which I encourage as much as possible (she got an amazing camera for Christmas).  She is more interested in gaining work-related skills so we are especially concerned with making sure that math makes sense in a real-world environment.  She sees the diversity of jobs available at WDW and is looking to experiment around there and find her niche.

Youngest is 12 and already has photos of the CIA in New York in her daily binder.  She has calculated how much she needs to save in the next 6 years, what her GPA needs to be, and what score she needs on the SAT to qualify for scholarships.  She's already started asking me for SAT study guides.  She has a chef coat/pants and has already started a nice collection of kitchen accouterments which she uses on a regular basis.  She makes a lovely alfredo sauce!

Not every kid is cut out for college.  I certainly had no interest and was pressured into it.  I wound up dropping out to get married (which felt like my ONLY escape at the time and turned out to be a horrible, life-altering in too many ways mistake).  I had to return to college later in life to support a family alone and was much more motivated to do well.  In my opinion, the time each person is ready, if they ever are, is individual and depends on many factors.  In today's college world, there is no such thing as a "non-traditional student" anymore (like I was).  Help children find their passions and pursue them.  Some kids actually LIKE the idea of mixing ice cream at Cold Stone and watching the kids faces light up at the first taste of the concoction.  We can't all be rocket scientists.

And, one more thing...look at the number of people wandering around unemployment offices with degrees right now.  It really is not the end-all.


----------



## chris31997

fottafamily05 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am new to this thread!  We are going to be doing our very first year of Homeschooling this year.  We are very excited but also very nervous.  We have 3 children, our son is 9, and daughters are 7 and 5.
> 
> Any recommendations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you all so much



Have fun and don't worry about blowing it


----------



## disneymom3

Mouseketeer67 said:


> I ran across this site and thought that some of you who homeschool younger kids may find it helpful.
> 
> http://www.dadsworksheets.com/


Thanks!  There is so much out there to find!!



kimmyann said:


> I was wondering if someone was going to bring this up on here.  I think the testing in public school is out of control.  It seems the schools are rewarded for good test scores just like the children are rewarded for being there.  My DD was just talking about how her teacher was bribing them with candy yesterday to get their work done.  What are they dogs?  Anyways, I think it bothered me because before that my DD was talking about how they had cupcakes in class AGAIN.... I really wish they would stop feeding her junk everyday, but if I were to say somethng then it would single her out.  I'm hoping to homeschool her starting next year, I really like how it is going with her brother now.  Which I think he will move on to the public high school, so I will flip flop them.


Gah.  I just read through that thread a bit.  The part that appalled me was that the girl had to sit there for an extra however many minutes "to preserve the testing environment."  Seriously?  How stupid is that?  So if my husband finishes a job at work that takes less time than expected he should just sit there for the next 45 min? 


graygables said:


> Need help with an acronym for a homeschhol group and the word: class.
> 
> I have Creative Learning And ? ? I'm open to all ideas!


Ok, you know it has to include something about social stuff.


Mama Who said:


> Come to the dark side. We have cookies.
> 
> (Which our children made with a large group of homeschooled friends after converting all measurements to metric and translating the recipe into foreign languages...)


 A friend of mine and I just let our kids make cookies from a tub of premixed cookie dough.  We were figuring we really should have made it a lesson but hey, the cookies were reallly yummy. 


Cynestra said:


> Howdy!  I'm newish to the boards and going to start homeschooling this summer, as soon as school is out. I have no idea what I am doing yet and am attending a home schooling convention next month. Very excited, and absolutely terrified I'll mess something up!


You are going to do great.  I think of the many lousy teachers I had growing up...really you aren't going to be THAT bad. 


Belle0101 said:


> Thank-you both for your answers.
> 
> I'm just still shaking my head that I have to contact the local high school for a work permit when my son doesn't even go there.  I guess there must be a reason but wow, talk about goofy laws!


We have to do that in MN too.  I agree it's very very silly.  We have a bill in the legislature right now that hopefully will get rid of that requirement.


Belle0101 said:


> One more question, and you can PM your responses if that's more comfortable.  Are your homeschoolers going on to college?
> 
> DS15 has no interest in college, none at all.  I think it's, in part, because he had such a difficult time in school.  I'm not comfortable going into it all on a public forum but the culmination of everything is what led us to homeschool him.  It just wasn't a positive situation for him.
> 
> College always comes up with other homeschool parents and I end up feeling like a leper.  It's never actually been said straight out but the intimation is a question of why am I homeschooling if my child isn't going on to college.
> 
> Am I that much of an odd duck?    I mean I already feel like an odd duck for homeschooling but I'm starting to feel even more odd for not grooming my son for college.



I seriously doubt my middle one is going to go to college. He might but I am pretty sure it will be more along the lines of techical college. The younger one I don't know yet.

However, there are tons of jobs in this world that we all depend on and there is not a darn thing wrong with doing them.  They don't take a college degreee either.  Mechanics, plumbers, tow truck drivers, mail carriers.  Find something your child is interested in and has a pasion for. That is what life is all about.

BTW, I used to be very very strongly in the camp that everyone should go to college...before I had kids.


----------



## Mama Who

"Preserve the test environment" is School Speak for "so the teacher doesn't have to expend any extra effort."

Our supervising charter ticked me off last year when they required the homeschool kids to sit around until the end of the testing period... with parents sitting around in the lobby waiting for them... because it was "more work" to excuse the homeschool kids quietly than to make them sit around like the regular students.

DS sat for 30 minutes, 10 of which NOBODY was still testing but because the schoolers couldn't leave the homeschoolers couldn't either. To be "fair." Look, if I wanted my kid treated like a mindless drone we'd still be schooling, okay?


----------



## SCHBR'smom

I would love some spelling recommendations.  We are using Learning Language Arts Through Literature which includes spelling, but I think we need more.  I've been supplementing with workbooks, but I need to know more of what's out there.  Thanks.


----------



## sl_underwood

We used spellwell with the girls and they liked it. It is in workbook format and each lesson is very short. It was great as a supplemental to our reg program.


----------



## mariezp

Belle0101 said:


> One more question, and you can PM your responses if that's more comfortable.  Are your homeschoolers going on to college?
> 
> DS15 has no interest in college, none at all.  I think it's, in part, because he had such a difficult time in school.  I'm not comfortable going into it all on a public forum but the culmination of everything is what led us to homeschool him.  It just wasn't a positive situation for him.
> 
> College always comes up with other homeschool parents and I end up feeling like a leper.  It's never actually been said straight out but the intimation is a question of why am I homeschooling if my child isn't going on to college.
> 
> Am I that much of an odd duck?    I mean I already feel like an odd duck for homeschooling but I'm starting to feel even more odd for not grooming my son for college.



Well if you are an odd duck then I am right there with you! (Hope this doesn't bring out the flame throwers but I do want you to know that you are NOT alone.) After my son graduated last year every time we went anywhere the first question anyone would ask him was where he was going to college. I know he was beyond annoyed with the question. Frankly, so was I. When he would say he WAS NOT going to college 99% of the time they would look at him like they were so puzzled that he would even think of not going to college. I know they probably didn't start out intending to be rude but THEIR responses very often were so. 

My son has never really cared for bookwork so it never came as any surprise that he would not want to attend college. However, he is amazing, very smart and I am so proud of him. His goal is to open his own martial arts academy some day. I would love to see him obtain that goal and have a job doing something he excels at and absolutely loves. If for some unforeseen reason he changes his plan I will support him 100% in whatever he chooses on down the line... with or without college. 

On a side note.... We are a Christian family. In all fairness, our opinion of college was forever tainted by the fact that my step daughter went to college believing in God and came back a self proclaimed agnostic. In our case, supporting the gain of a college education is just not worth the possible loss of ones Christian beliefs. Sure, we want our son to be successful but our main concerns for him extend far beyond a college education.


----------



## ToTLaugher

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on this thread.  If it is in the wrong place, feel free to ignore it!

I just called the Swan and Dolphin reservations about the teaching discount and was told if I brought my letter from the school district "approving" my homeschool I can use the discount!

Has anyone here done this before?  I haven't made my reservations yet, but I am afraid of getting down there and not having the letter be accepted. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bellebud

SCHBR'smom said:


> I would love some spelling recommendations.  We are using Learning Language Arts Through Literature which includes spelling, but I think we need more.  I've been supplementing with workbooks, but I need to know more of what's out there.  Thanks.



I honestly just google x-grade spelling lists, and print them off.  If you do it from a few different resources, you'll get a well-balanced list.


----------



## erinmomof2

Out of the blue my DH said today he wants me to start seriously looking into homeschooling.  I have been hoping for this for a while now.  I think getting my DD report card today woke him up to the fact that the teachers at my DD's school really do not know her.  

Anyways, can any of you recommend a good curiculum that is not Christian based?  So far I have looked at Calvert and Timberdoodle.  Timberdoodle was so much cheaper so I wasn't sure if that means it's not as good.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NHWX

SCHBR'smom said:


> I would love some spelling recommendations.  We are using Learning Language Arts Through Literature which includes spelling, but I think we need more.  I've been supplementing with workbooks, but I need to know more of what's out there.  Thanks.



We used enchantedlearning.com for supplemental spelling and it seemed to be just fine.

NHWX


----------



## NHWX

erinmomof2 said:


> Out of the blue my DH said today he wants me to start seriously looking into homeschooling.  I have been hoping for this for a while now.  I think getting my DD report card today woke him up to the fact that the teachers at my DD's school really do not know her.
> 
> Anyways, can any of you recommend a good curiculum that is not Christian based?  So far I have looked at Calvert and Timberdoodle.  Timberdoodle was so much cheaper so I wasn't sure if that means it's not as good.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I don't know how old your DD is but when we went from a cooperative school to homeschooling, I tried creating some of our own curriculum (which I eventually learned how to do but not that first year) and ended up choosing some pre-made curriculum for middle school grades. Oak Meadow looks great if you have a kid who likes to write. We used music, art, literature and math from K12.com. I think I should have used Michael Clay Thompson's literature materials then; it would have been better than the K12 choice. 

In the end, I suspect that for most families, picking and choosing some combination of premade and homemade is best. Someone here mentioned a homeschool social studies curriculum that had all kinds of great projects and games associated with it. I can't remember it's name but there are a *ton* of great resources out there. This thread has great people who have wonderful advice.

NHWX


----------



## erinmomof2

I will have a 2nd grader and a preschooler.  I think my husband would feel better using a boxed curriculum just so we can be sure all our bases are covered.  It seems like most of the programs are religious based and the ones that aren't are so expensive.  We really can't afford $1,000 tuition.  Are there less expensive options?


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

erinmomof2 said:


> I will have a 2nd grader and a preschooler.  I think my husband would feel better using a boxed curriculum just so we can be sure all our bases are covered.  It seems like most of the programs are religious based and the ones that aren't are so expensive.  We really can't afford $1,000 tuition.  Are there less expensive options?



Check out time4learning.com


----------



## erinmomof2

Sorry to keep asking more questions, there is just so much information out there!  

So has anyone used pear blossom curriculum to hs?  I like that they have a complete curriculum and they are priced very well compared to most of the other places I have looked into.  Any reviews?


----------



## Nicolepa

Does anyone use a formal writing curriculum?  I really need to find something for my son for next year (4th grade).  He hates to write.  Nothing more on this earth that he dislikes.  I am looking for something that is very step by step and will gradually build.  I am looking at WriteShop, but it looks like they have K-2/3 program and then Middle school & High school.

Anyone used Writeshop, or have any ideas on something to use?


----------



## sl_underwood

Nicolepa said:


> Does anyone use a formal writing curriculum?  I really need to find something for my son for next year (4th grade).  He hates to write.  Nothing more on this earth that he dislikes.  I am looking for something that is very step by step and will gradually build.  I am looking at WriteShop, but it looks like they have K-2/3 program and then Middle school & High school.
> 
> Anyone used Writeshop, or have any ideas on something to use?



Our girls have always enjoyed writing and they used writing strands curriculum.  Before we started this, however, we did alot of sentence building with magnetic poetry.  We made our own using magnetic paper and our computer.  We did this so we could put words in that they wanted, like their names and their pets names.  Plus, it was a lot cheaper.  The girls are now almost 18 and 15 and they still play with this.  Right now, my fridge says Jessa has stinky feet.  Yoda is the coolest jedi.  And so much more.  Even my son who is not reading much gets in on the fun.


----------



## robinsegg

Nicolepa said:


> He hates to write.  Nothing more on this earth that he dislikes.



Does he hate the mechanics of handwriting, does he hate coming up with something to write, or does he hate sitting down to do seatwork? If he hates the mechanics of handwriting, you can teach him to type. If he hates coming up with something to write, you could let him do copywork for certain days of the week and give him specific topics on which to write on the others (write about his favorite baseball player, what he'd like to do on a hike, what he likes best about swimming, his favorite food, etc). If he hates sitting down for seatwork, let him take sidewalk chalk and write outside or print out lots of words he could use and let him rearrange them into his story.


----------



## bellebud

robinsegg said:


> Does he hate the mechanics of handwriting, does he hate coming up with something to write, or does he hate sitting down to do seatwork? If he hates the mechanics of handwriting, you can teach him to type. If he hates coming up with something to write, you could let him do copywork for certain days of the week and give him specific topics on which to write on the others (write about his favorite baseball player, what he'd like to do on a hike, what he likes best about swimming, his favorite food, etc). If he hates sitting down for seatwork, let him take sidewalk chalk and write outside or print out lots of words he could use and let him rearrange them into his story.



those are great ideas.  My ds9 also HATES to write.  When we do math on paper, at first I always write it for him (he has to tell me what to write and where to put the numbers).  We'll do it this way for a while, then I tell him HE has to do the writing, but I only make him do a couple of problems w/ HIM doing the actual writing.  But honestly, he'd rather do 50 problems w/ me doing the writing, than do 3 with him doing the writing.  For for now, we go with it.  I think I have to pull out the white board again... I remember him liking that.  (I love these posts... they make me think).

He has horrible penmanship (as does my dh and most guys I know, so I don't really sweat it), but we have a "writing notebook" we've been using for copywork (Charlotte Mason style sort of).  But I make funny sentences about him, or true sentences about him (always about him).  It's sort of become a journal (My cousins came over to play today).  Things like that.  I also get in the dates (Today is Monday, January 2, 2011), because homeschooled kids (or at least mine), don't have to do this on a regular basis like in school.  Also, whatever I feel he's lacking (he didn't know all the 12 months of the year - whoops!), so that was his assignment for his writing notebook for a few weeks, until he got it.  

But interestingly enough, he is currently learning script (because HE asked to), and he LOVES it.  I haven't mentioned to him that's it's WRITING... LOL!!  I keep my big mouth shut and let him go to town w/ it.  He says it's his favorite thing we're doing right now.  Go figure...    And his script is better than his print.  I can actually read what he's writing.  He puts so much time and attention into his script, and again, HE HATES WRITING!  

For 'book reports', I let him do them verbally.  I even bought a small digital recorder for him to do them, but he didn't really take to that.  But some kids might LOVE that though.  He simply tells me what's going on in the story after he reads.  (He also has to read aloud to me, because I don't fully trust he's reading when he says he's reading).  

I love bouncing ideas off each other!


----------



## robinsegg

bellebud said:


> those are great ideas.  My ds9 also HATES to write.  When we do math on paper, at first I always write it for him (he has to tell me what to write and where to put the numbers).  We'll do it this way for a while, then I tell him HE has to do the writing, but I only make him do a couple of problems w/ HIM doing the actual writing.  But honestly, he'd rather do 50 problems w/ me doing the writing, than do 3 with him doing the writing.  For for now, we go with it.  I think I have to pull out the white board again... I remember him liking that.  (I love these posts... they make me think).


I also found number stickers for ds (when doing very basic arithmetic), so he wouldn't get so frustrated with the fine motor skills of writing. It worked like a charm 
The basic thing is to find out *why* your child dislikes something and then work around it to get the skill you're *really* wanting to work on taken care of. The rest can be for another day


----------



## Nicolepa

robinsegg said:


> Does he hate the mechanics of handwriting, does he hate coming up with something to write, or does he hate sitting down to do seatwork? If he hates the mechanics of handwriting, you can teach him to type. If he hates coming up with something to write, you could let him do copywork for certain days of the week and give him specific topics on which to write on the others (write about his favorite baseball player, what he'd like to do on a hike, what he likes best about swimming, his favorite food, etc). If he hates sitting down for seatwork, let him take sidewalk chalk and write outside or print out lots of words he could use and let him rearrange them into his story.



All of the above.    We actually started teaching him typing last year.  The majority of his writing I let him type, especially if it's a paper he's going to have to revise.  That made things much better (no tears).

He can never "think of anything", even if I give him ideas.  When he does get something on paper it's always very basic, no details.  I try to get him to add descriptions/details and I always get "this is good, I like it this way".

He has Sensory Processing Disorder and it's difficult for him to get thru all the steps to writing.  Thinking of an idea, topic sentence, ending sentence, detail sentences etc.  We can talk about the idea but then when he goes to put it down it's gone.  He just can't get from his brain to the paper.  I think I'm looking for something like Daily Grams, where it starts out simple (like write a sentence) and gives him something small each day to learn.


----------



## robinsegg

Nicolepa said:


> All of the above.    We actually started teaching him typing last year.  The majority of his writing I let him type, especially if it's a paper he's going to have to revise.  That made things much better (no tears).
> 
> He can never "think of anything", even if I give him ideas.  When he does get something on paper it's always very basic, no details.  I try to get him to add descriptions/details and I always get "this is good, I like it this way".
> 
> He has Sensory Processing Disorder and it's difficult for him to get thru all the steps to writing.  Thinking of an idea, topic sentence, ending sentence, detail sentences etc.  We can talk about the idea but then when he goes to put it down it's gone.  He just can't get from his brain to the paper.  I think I'm looking for something like Daily Grams, where it starts out simple (like write a sentence) and gives him something small each day to learn.



You might let him dictate to you, with you typing what he says. Then, the two of you could work on any editing (you would type *exactly* what he says at first). That would allow him to work through the creative writing process. The other thing I've done with a student who has issues with "getting it on paper" is letting them talk while I write out an outline. Each line gets its own sentence.

I've worked with my brother (now in college) who has trouble with words (he thinks *totally* in pictures). He would type out what he wants to say, then I would give him "notes" that would ask questions to help him give details. Each detail then became its' own sentence later. It's a long, drawn-out process (I could have written the paper in a third of the time), but it *did* teach him to write a paper on his own.

I used color-coding for him, but you may need to use other ways to differentiate parts of speech, the parts of a paragraph, the parts of a paper for him, depending on how he learns best. If an example that makes sense to him is available, it may help him with the mechanics


----------



## cruiserkaren

erinmomof2 said:


> Out of the blue my DH said today he wants me to start seriously looking into homeschooling.  I have been hoping for this for a while now.  I think getting my DD report card today woke him up to the fact that the teachers at my DD's school really do not know her.
> 
> Anyways, can any of you recommend a good curiculum that is not Christian based?  So far I have looked at Calvert and Timberdoodle.  Timberdoodle was so much cheaper so I wasn't sure if that means it's not as good.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I just stumbled upon Timberdoodle while researching for 2nd grade. I haven't found many reviews on it. I'm looking at both of these as well as I'd like to have something more put together. After starting out following The Well Trained Mind and dd hating it I hodged podged it for 1st grade and it leaves me too worried we're missing things. We went to time4learning but she hates the language arts part. Too easy and she is really bored with it but we are trying to stick it out til the "end of the year."


----------



## erinmomof2

I also found core-curriculum.com and advantage curriculum.  Both offer a complete curriculum for a good price.  I can't find many reviews about them though.  Has anyone here used it?  

I am looking into putting a curriculum together on my own, but since this will be my first year that scares me a little.  If I do it on my own I don't know what I would use for History and Science.  Science that isn't Christian based is hard to find, or I am not looking in the right places.  I am just worried I will miss something on my own, especially since I am just starting out.


----------



## bellebud

erinmomof2 said:


> I also found core-curriculum.com and advantage curriculum.  Both offer a complete curriculum for a good price.  I can't find many reviews about them though.  Has anyone here used it?
> 
> I am looking into putting a curriculum together on my own, but since this will be my first year that scares me a little.  If I do it on my own I don't know what I would use for History and Science.  Science that isn't Christian based is hard to find, or I am not looking in the right places.  I am just worried I will miss something on my own, especially since I am just starting out.



E.D. Hirsh... "what you're x-grader needs to know"... (can either be bought or borrowed from a library) along w/ a "national standards workbook for x-grade" at any bookstore, walmart, sam's club, etc.  These 2 books together and some internet use is all you need.  Seriously.  At least borrow the E.D. Hirsh book from the library and look through it before you go spending money on a boxed curriculum.


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Nicolepa said:


> All of the above.    We actually started teaching him typing last year.  The majority of his writing I let him type, especially if it's a paper he's going to have to revise.  That made things much better (no tears).
> 
> He can never "think of anything", even if I give him ideas.  When he does get something on paper it's always very basic, no details.  I try to get him to add descriptions/details and I always get "this is good, I like it this way".
> 
> He has Sensory Processing Disorder and it's difficult for him to get thru all the steps to writing.  Thinking of an idea, topic sentence, ending sentence, detail sentences etc.  We can talk about the idea but then when he goes to put it down it's gone.  He just can't get from his brain to the paper.  I think I'm looking for something like Daily Grams, where it starts out simple (like write a sentence) and gives him something small each day to learn.



Have you looked into Verticy by Calvert for the writing. You can purchase just the writing from them. It has been a life saver for my ds. This program is gold. My ds has dysgraphia and has many of the same problems as your ds. I love this program!


----------



## erinmomof2

bellebud said:


> E.D. Hirsh... "what you're x-grader needs to know"... (can either be bought or borrowed from a library) along w/ a "national standards workbook for x-grade" at any bookstore, walmart, sam's club, etc.  These 2 books together and some internet use is all you need.  Seriously.  At least borrow the E.D. Hirsh book from the library and look through it before you go spending money on a boxed curriculum.



I actually already checked that book out from the library, I love it and plan on ordering it.  If I do not use a boxed curriculum my plan is to use Saxon math and Easy Grammer.  I would need to find something for History and Science.  I would probably work off the spelling list I have from her school now.  She loves reading and reads quite frequently so I don't think I would do a formal program for that.  

What I like about a boxed program is that everything would be laid out for us and since this is my first year it seems a little easier.  Plus my DD likes the structure of school and I think she would like a physical textbook more than something I printed off the Internet.  It is a little overwhelming with all the choices out there.  Plus it seems like all the programs I like the most are too expensive.  I am trying to keep curriculum below $400 and that is harder than I thought it would be.  I am debating starting kindergarten with my youngest as well so I would probably need something for that too.


----------



## Nicolepa

erinmomof2 said:


> I actually already checked that book out from the library, I love it and plan on ordering it.  If I do not use a boxed curriculum my plan is to use Saxon math and Easy Grammer.  I would need to find something for History and Science.  I would probably work off the spelling list I have from her school now.  She loves reading and reads quite frequently so I don't think I would do a formal program for that.
> 
> What I like about a boxed program is that everything would be laid out for us and since this is my first year it seems a little easier.  Plus my DD likes the structure of school and I think she would like a physical textbook more than something I printed off the Internet.  It is a little overwhelming with all the choices out there.  Plus it seems like all the programs I like the most are too expensive.  I am trying to keep curriculum below $400 and that is harder than I thought it would be.  I am debating starting kindergarten with my youngest as well so I would probably need something for that too.



My son (& I) LOVE Easy Grammar!  As for the math, how is your daughter in math?  If she excels in math I wouldn't use Saxon.  I used it for my son and he HATED it.  Too much repetition.  We are now using Math Mammoth and he likes that much better.  Another one to look at would be Singapore, it is very similar to Math Mammoth.  Saxon is a good program, it is just very repetitive and kids who "get" math don't usually care for it.

Keep in mind, just because you use a box curriculum doesn't mean that everything has to come from the same company.  It's a bit more planning for you, but if you carefully think about your child's strengths/weaknesses (or likes/dislikes) it can save you a bundle of time in the long run.


----------



## Nicolepa

danjoealexis3006 said:


> Have you looked into Verticy by Calvert for the writing. You can purchase just the writing from them. It has been a life saver for my ds. This program is gold. My ds has dysgraphia and has many of the same problems as your ds. I love this program!



It is an online program, or a book?   It seems pricy, I'm trying to figure out if I'd have to pay that for each child, or if it's a book I could reuse, etc.  It looks like something that might work, but that one component is more than all my other subjects combined.


----------



## JaneSparrow

Hi, I am a mother of a 2yr old boy and upon seeing this thread I have thought of looking into homeschooling.  We are planners so we already have our eyes set on a few private or catholic schools.  BUT I want to see if this is a good option for us as well.  So here are my questions:

1. We both work but on different shifts so we send him part-time to daycare. Does 1 of us have to give up our job for this to work or are there folks who were able to homeschool their kids and keep their jobs?
2.  Are there sites you can recommend for more information?
3.  Do we need to get training?
4.  Is homeschooling cheaper than private schools - approximately $4000/yr in our area?
5.  Is it just one parent doing the homeschooling or both? If one, are there any dad in this thread that homeschool their kids?

I appreciate any help you can give me. TIA!


----------



## erinmomof2

Nicolepa said:


> My son (& I) LOVE Easy Grammar!  As for the math, how is your daughter in math?  If she excels in math I wouldn't use Saxon.  I used it for my son and he HATED it.  Too much repetition.  We are now using Math Mammoth and he likes that much better.  Another one to look at would be Singapore, it is very similar to Math Mammoth.  Saxon is a good program, it is just very repetitive and kids who "get" math don't usually care for it.
> 
> Keep in mind, just because you use a box curriculum doesn't mean that everything has to come from the same company.  It's a bit more planning for you, but if you carefully think about your child's strengths/weaknesses (or likes/dislikes) it can save you a bundle of time in the long run.



My DD is at grade level for math.  She catches onto a concept quickly in many cases.  Although for some reason is having the hardest time with the regrouping in addition and subtraction.  I think some repitition would be okay but I do think she would get bored with too much of it.  In Saxon could you just skip some of the more repetitive bits or would that be a bad idea?  I looked at math u see but that didn't seem like her learning style.  I think Borders sells Singapore math so I may go take a look at that.  Is there a teachers guide to Singapore math or is there just the workbooks?  

Also have you ever used History of the World for teaching history.  I looked through it at the bookstore and it looked okay, but not sure if it was too difficult for a second grader.  Other than that though I am at a loss for what to do about history.  And science is even more difficult.  I thought about just following the outline in What Your Second Grader Should Know, but my husband thinks we would need an actual program for science.  And, since it has taken him 3 years to get on board with this I am trying to make him as happy as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Nicolepa

erinmomof2 said:


> My DD is at grade level for math.  She catches onto a concept quickly in many cases.  Although for some reason is having the hardest time with the regrouping in addition and subtraction.  I think some repitition would be okay but I do think she would get bored with too much of it.  In Saxon could you just skip some of the more repetitive bits or would that be a bad idea?  I looked at math u see but that didn't seem like her learning style.  I think Borders sells Singapore math so I may go take a look at that.  Is there a teachers guide to Singapore math or is there just the workbooks?
> 
> Also have you ever used History of the World for teaching history.  I looked through it at the bookstore and it looked okay, but not sure if it was too difficult for a second grader.  Other than that though I am at a loss for what to do about history.  And science is even more difficult.  I thought about just following the outline in What Your Second Grader Should Know, but my husband thinks we would need an actual program for science.  And, since it has taken him 3 years to get on board with this I am trying to make him as happy as possible.
> 
> Thanks!



The way Saxon is set up you cannot really get rid of the repetition.  Every day a new concept is introduced and then you practice a few of them.  That is called Lesson practice.  Then you have Mixed practice which can be ANYTHING that has been covered up to that point.  It is really good for children who need a lot of repetition or they will forget, but if once they have it they remember it, it will drive them crazy. 

I've never used Singapore.  I'm using Math Mammoth now.  Check them out, they have little supplemental books you can get if you child struggles with a concept.  So they will have several books on Addition/Subtraction that practice different concepts, or mulitpication, or place value.  Those aren't a stand alone curriculum (she does have that too), but they are meant for more practice for a student struggling.

Story of the World is designed for the younger child.  I've never used it alone, but I did buy the CD's on Audio to supplement my sons history in 2nd grade.  He LOVED them.  

Honestly, science it the one area where I don't feel you need a curriculum.  You can study what she's interested in.  Get books to read from the library, get experiment idea on the internet and go!  You can also get on of those 365 experiment books and just do some.  Another one that my friend uses is the Backyard scientist.  It's got fun experiments using things you have around the house.  There are also a lot of fun kits available.


----------



## chris31997

JaneSparrow said:


> Hi, I am a mother of a 2yr old boy and upon seeing this thread I have thought of looking into homeschooling.  We are planners so we already have our eyes set on a few private or catholic schools.  BUT I want to see if this is a good option for us as well.  So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. We both work but on different shifts so we send him part-time to daycare. Does 1 of us have to give up our job for this to work or are there folks who were able to homeschool their kids and keep their jobs?
> 2.  Are there sites you can recommend for more information?
> 3.  Do we need to get training?
> 4.  Is homeschooling cheaper than private schools - approximately $4000/yr in our area?
> 5.  Is it just one parent doing the homeschooling or both? If one, are there any dad in this thread that homeschool their kids?
> 
> I appreciate any help you can give me. TIA!




#1: I personally do not have expierance with #1. I do know people who have worked and homeschooled.  Both single parents and duel income families.  It will require some teamwork from both of you and totally doable

#2: HSLDA has the laws for each state broken down and easy to understand, along with groups(Christian based).  There is a book that a friend loaned me to read called "Homeschooling for Dummies".  A very good read.  You can also look up other groups and talk with them aboout homeschooling in your area.

#3: Training, is not needed but each state has laws on the books that you most follow.  HSLDA has that info.

#4: Homeschooling can be as expensive or as cheap as you want it.  Depends on you and what you want to use.

#5: Again,  I personally do most of the schooling, hubby is a Marine.  However, I do know families where hubby was better at math and he taught that.  Or because both parents worked than they shared the teaching.

There are many things to look at and the big thing is that both of you be onboard with this.


----------



## JaneSparrow

chris31997 said:


> #1: I personally do not have expierance with #1. I do know people who have worked and homeschooled.  Both single parents and duel income families.  It will require some teamwork from both of you and totally doable
> 
> #2: HSLDA has the laws for each state broken down and easy to understand, along with groups(Christian based).  There is a book that a friend loaned me to read called "Homeschooling for Dummies".  A very good read.  You can also look up other groups and talk with them aboout homeschooling in your area.
> 
> #3: Training, is not needed but each state has laws on the books that you most follow.  HSLDA has that info.
> 
> #4: Homeschooling can be as expensive or as cheap as you want it.  Depends on you and what you want to use.
> 
> #5: Again,  I personally do most of the schooling, hubby is a Marine.  However, I do know families where hubby was better at math and he taught that.  Or because both parents worked than they shared the teaching.
> 
> There are many things to look at and the big thing is that both of you be onboard with this.



Thank you! I will look up HSLDA


----------



## Nicolepa

JaneSparrow said:


> Hi, I am a mother of a 2yr old boy and upon seeing this thread I have thought of looking into homeschooling.  We are planners so we already have our eyes set on a few private or catholic schools.  BUT I want to see if this is a good option for us as well.  So here are my questions:
> 
> 1. We both work but on different shifts so we send him part-time to daycare. Does 1 of us have to give up our job for this to work or are there folks who were able to homeschool their kids and keep their jobs?
> The question is who is going to watch your child on the day's you both work?  (ie, the days he's now in daycare)  If you are working when will the school happen (afternoon, weekend)
> 2.  Are there sites you can recommend for more information?
> 3.  Do we need to get training?
> 4.  Is homeschooling cheaper than private schools - approximately $4000/yr in our area?
> While there are online schools that can run $$$, for the most part it will be much cheaper.  I spent $200-300 this year.  Last year I spent $0 (Virtual Academy)
> 5.  Is it just one parent doing the homeschooling or both? If one, are there any dad in this thread that homeschool their kids?
> You can do it however you want.  Sometimes parents divide up the subjects.  So one parent may do Math & Science and the other History, Literature, LA.  Or who ever is home does whatever is on the schedule.  I personally would find that much harder because you'd miss out on the conversations and such the child had on the days you were done, but it could be done.
> I appreciate any help you can give me. TIA!



Notes in red above.


----------



## graygables

1. We both work but on different shifts so we send him part-time to daycare. Does 1 of us have to give up our job for this to work or are there folks who were able to homeschool their kids and keep their jobs?

Granted, my kids are older, but I work full time and homeschool.  You work it in and adapt.  I know some kids whose parents work and they pay another homeschool parent to supervise their child.  Some let the other parent teach, others just have the kids hang out in an unschooling environment, then supplement with structure at home.  The beauty of homeschooling is that you can make it fit YOUR family.

3.  Do we need to get training?

You've already been training.  9 months leading up to the birth and however many years old your child is.  YOU are his first teacher.  YOU are the one who taught him to talk, walk, feed himself and potty.  YOU are the one who has been reading to him, laying the groundwork for his own journey toward reading himself.  You are already the teacher, it's just a matter of moving forward and learning, sometimes together.

4.  Is homeschooling cheaper than private schools - approximately $4000/yr in our area?

Homeschooling can be free if you use the internet and the library.  Or, you can spend a bundle on a curriculum. Or anything in between. 

5.  Is it just one parent doing the homeschooling or both? If one, are there any dad in this thread that homeschool their kids?

My hub never really helped and I'm essentially a single mom now (live 1000 miles apart).  I think it's great if both can be involved, but sometimes it can lead to conflict with different learning and teaching styles.  It certainly can be successful if you can find balance.


----------



## chicagoshannon

erinmomof2 said:


> I also found core-curriculum.com and advantage curriculum.  Both offer a complete curriculum for a good price.  I can't find many reviews about them though.  Has anyone here used it?
> 
> I am looking into putting a curriculum together on my own, but since this will be my first year that scares me a little.  If I do it on my own I don't know what I would use for History and Science.  Science that isn't Christian based is hard to find, or I am not looking in the right places.  I am just worried I will miss something on my own, especially since I am just starting out.



Have you looked into R.E.A.L. science, real science odyssey, or NEOE science?  I'm not sure if they're Christian or not but those are some recommendations I've received.


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Nicolepa said:


> It is an online program, or a book?   It seems pricy, I'm trying to figure out if I'd have to pay that for each child, or if it's a book I could reuse, etc.  It looks like something that might work, but that one component is more than all my other subjects combined.



It is a teacher manual, Inspiration software(you install on your computer), and depending on the level a workbook "Writing Skills" by Diana Hanbury King, and some practice pages (I just photocopy them). It can be used with more than one child, you would just have to purchase the workbook, which is easy to get and cheap. They also provide help if you need it. I know the cost of $275 is insane but the teachers manual is what makes it work. I am going to use it again with my youngest ds9 next year and buy the next level for ds12. It does also have a good resale value.


----------



## graygables

I saw this in Belle0101's signature and thought it deserved full-post status: 

Do not train children to learning by force and harshness, but direct them to it by what amuses their minds.

Plato
(427 BC-347 BC)

Wow. Pretty smart guy, that Plato.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Bump


----------



## cmskok

Hi all! I have finally bit the bullet and I will homeschool a 5th and 3rd grader next year. I am a little bit nervous about telling their current school but I am confident that I can do a good job with my kids!

I have met with a few friends who homeschool and wow! What a resource they are!!!

So hello all!! I hope to see you all at homeschool days!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

cmskok said:


> Hi all! I have finally bit the bullet and I will homeschool a 5th and 3rd grader next year. I am a little bit nervous about telling their current school but I am confident that I can do a good job with my kids!
> 
> I have met with a few friends who homeschool and wow! What a resource they are!!!
> 
> So hello all!! I hope to see you all at homeschool days!



Welcome to the wonderful world of homeschooling!  I am a veteran homeschooler of 16 years.  I was nervous all those years ago too, but don't let the school system intimidate you.  I can tell you that homeschooling has been a blessing for my family!


----------



## Nicolepa

Who here does lapbooks?  I want to try some with our next unit.  Anyone use the ones from Hands of A Child?  If so are they worth the price?  I'm short on time (& creativity) so I want something where I can (for the most part) print and go but the HOAC ones seem so expensive.  I don't mind spending the money if they are worth it. 

Our next unit is Colonial Times, Science will be Simple Machines.


----------



## graygables

Nicolepa said:


> Who here does lapbooks?  I want to try some with our next unit.  Anyone use the ones from Hands of A Child?  If so are they worth the price?  I'm short on time (& creativity) so I want something where I can (for the most part) print and go but the HOAC ones seem so expensive.  I don't mind spending the money if they are worth it.
> 
> Our next unit is Colonial Times, Science will be Simple Machines.



I LOVE HOAC lapbooks.  LOVE them.  Easy to follow, the kids enjoy the hands-on, cutting, coloring, etc. Create your own formats make them unique (some fold out, some are just folders bound like a book, etc). I like to print some of the pages on colored card stock, just to brighten it up a bit.  I use them for 2 kids, and download them straight to my computer.  I think they are a good value, personally.


----------



## jacksmomma

I have known for a while that I want to homeschool DS, but since he is preschool age there was no real commitment.  That happened last Thursday.  The school behind us had their giant yard card out for kindergarten sign-ups.  DH and I drove right past.  I got a little nervous, but I feel great all at the same time.


----------



## Nicolepa

jacksmomma said:


> I have known for a while that I want to homeschool DS, but since he is preschool age there was no real commitment.  That happened last Thursday.  The school behind us had their giant yard card out for kindergarten sign-ups.  DH and I drove right past.  I got a little nervous, but I feel great all at the same time.



I think we all get a little nervous the first year.  I pulled my son out in 2nd grade.  I felt left out when the teacher letters started arriving home and then the kids were all going to the meet and greet etc.  

Let's just say, the 2nd year it wasn't even on my radar.  I couldn't even tell you who the 3rd grade teachers are this year.


----------



## Nicolepa

graygables said:


> I LOVE HOAC lapbooks.  LOVE them.  Easy to follow, the kids enjoy the hands-on, cutting, coloring, etc. Create your own formats make them unique (some fold out, some are just folders bound like a book, etc). I like to print some of the pages on colored card stock, just to brighten it up a bit.  I use them for 2 kids, and download them straight to my computer.  I think they are a good value, personally.



Thanks!  I will go ahead and order one for our next unit and see how he likes it!  We did a mini one at the beginning of the year and he seemed to enjoy it.  I liked that he could show it to daddy and tell him all about the different things on his book.


----------



## Jessica14

I have been reading here for awhile now and it has really broadened my mind to all of the HSing possibilities. I really get why its done now and how diverse and fulfilling it can be! 

My kids go to a public school which is in a district that is considered not too great.  A lot of people don't care for our school in particular, probably because of the cultural make-up, high poverty level, and some behavior issues that can go on.  I sub at the school frequently and really love all the kids. It is also a good place since my kids were born in China and there is a lot of diversity.

 DD is 8 and is doing very well in 2nd grade and is reading above grade level.  She has friends from all over the world and loves her teacher.  The kids have had great teachers since pre-K, so we have been lucky in that area.

DS is a young 6 and is in 1st grade.  From having taught kindergarten for many years, I did not think this was the best idea, but he needed speech and he was only going to recieve services if he enrolled.  It has been a huge struggle although he is improving slowly.  He has a terrific teacher who has gone above and beyond for him.  He has some behavioral issues at home which we are working on with the help of a therapist and his pediatrican.

 I think I want to HS if not next year, in the future (There, I said it!  It feels good!). I'm starting to really like the idea.  I see this more for DS then DD.  I think the teacher is doing all she can for him within the confines she is given.  Having had the experience in elementary school for 12 years f/t and 5 yrs subbing, I think I can do more for him.  I recognize that he is really OK for his age, but the curriculum is quite demanding. It makes an average kid look remedial. He feels dumb and he isn't. I had this idea two weeks ago with how great would it be if I could hs for a year, catch him up and then see if he could go back. I loved the idea!

With DD, she could probably do a grade ahead of where she is now.  Our reading and writing programs offer this, but not math, etc.

What I see up the line is that DS will get lost in the shuffle in our 5/6 building.  The teachers get no support from administration and while I like the kids there, it is a tough place. I think some of teachers have given up on the kids who have given up on themselves (not my philosophy at all!).

My issue is that we need my subbing money to keep us afloat.  Since we are OK with the way things are going, I'm hesitant to make any radical changes right now.  I have no qualms about creating a curriculum.  I would LOVE to do that!  A lot of the way I taught was hands on and I actually did many of the type of things hsers do except with a larger group-made donuts to see how matter changed, fruit kabobs to show patterning, other non-food things!  Ultimately, I'd like to some how work within the hs community and eventually hs both of them.  I don't even know if doing such a thing (working in hs comm.) is possible.  A few years ago, I read through a hs magazine, the hsers where not interested in hearing from or dealing with classroom teachers. I wanted to do something like offer a class for small groups (my favorite way to teach) in some fun, but eductional area.  I've read that some parents are looking for informal evaluations for thier kids.  I don't know if people offer these services for free or are paid or how it might work.  

Ultimately, I want to stop subbing. I think I could do so much more by hsing my kids or maybe offering services to others and eventurally both.

Sorry this is so long!  Any advice or thoughts would be helpful! 
Jessica (PS-You TOTALLY need your own separate forum here!)


----------



## chris31997

Jessica14 said:


> A few years ago, I read through a hs magazine, the hsers where not interested in hearing from or dealing with classroom teachers. I wanted to do something like offer a class for small groups (my favorite way to teach) in some fun, but eductional area.  I've read that some parents are looking for informal evaluations for thier kids.  I don't know if people offer these services for free or are paid or how it might work.
> 
> Ultimately, I want to stop subbing. I think I could do so much more by hsing my kids or maybe offering services to others and eventurally both.
> 
> Sorry this is so long!  Any advice or thoughts would be helpful!
> Jessica (PS-You TOTALLY need your own separate forum here!)




It kinda depends on your state and what is required by the state.  For instance, in NC I could submit to the state either an evalutaion or a test.  There were certain requirements for the evaluator, and I don't know those off the top of my head.  Here in HI, at certain grade levels, I have to submit test scores.  The one group I was part of in NC had a mom who would do evaluations and she was paid for them.  

As for teaching a class.  Most of the time, it is a co-op situation.  Where you are sharing responsibilities.  But, you may want to talk some of the local groups and see if there is a need or want.

Good luck


----------



## Nicolepa

graygables said:


> I LOVE HOAC lapbooks.  LOVE them.  Easy to follow, the kids enjoy the hands-on, cutting, coloring, etc. Create your own formats make them unique (some fold out, some are just folders bound like a book, etc). I like to print some of the pages on colored card stock, just to brighten it up a bit.  I use them for 2 kids, and download them straight to my computer.  I think they are a good value, personally.



OK, I bought a couple of the HOAC lapbooks and I think I am in love!  I sure hope my son enjoys them as they look so much better than what we've been doing!  I think this is going to be fun.  I also bought some mini state lapbooks (not HOAC) for our state studies.  I think they will work so much better than what I've been doing and at $1 each I don't think we can go wrong!  I think I'm going to love that we will be easily able to go back and look at what we've done for review etc. 

Thank you Greygables!  I can't wait to start them!


----------



## Jessica14

chris31997 said:


> It kinda depends on your state and what is required by the state.  For instance, in NC I could submit to the state either an evalutaion or a test.  There were certain requirements for the evaluator, and I don't know those off the top of my head.  Here in HI, at certain grade levels, I have to submit test scores.  The one group I was part of in NC had a mom who would do evaluations and she was paid for them.
> 
> As for teaching a class.  Most of the time, it is a co-op situation.  Where you are sharing responsibilities.  But, you may want to talk some of the local groups and see if there is a need or want.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks for the input.  In NY, there are a lot of regulations for HS parents.  I now fully understand why so many people feel annoyed by them and feel that they should just be able to do what they do without interferrence.  If its a requirement to present data, scores, evals, etc, I could see that I might be able to help in that regard, even help with on going eval. tools to present at the end of the year.

With the class, I had spoken to a hs parent many years ago and she said that sometimes they did utilize outside teachers, but that seemed mostly secondary.  

I really enjoy teaching, but feel the confines of a classroom kind of squelch my and the kids' creativity which is why if I can think of a way to work from home, eventually I can HS.  Thanks again!
Jessica


----------



## disneymom3

cmskok said:


> Hi all! I have finally bit the bullet and I will homeschool a 5th and 3rd grader next year. I am a little bit nervous about telling their current school but I am confident that I can do a good job with my kids!
> 
> I have met with a few friends who homeschool and wow! What a resource they are!!!
> 
> So hello all!! I hope to see you all at homeschool days!



Hi!~  My boys are those exact ages this year and it has been a really good year.  It's nice having them close enough so that in science and history we do it all together.  I am so glad you have friends already doing that. After the first couple of months for sure, it's important to have support. There will be days where you will wonder why on earth you ever thought this was a good plan and your friends will be there to remind you.

We have decided to take DD back out of school next year.  She was homeschooled for 8 years, went to a charter high school this year for 9th grrade but we are bringing her back home for 10th through 12th.  She is not going to be happy about it at first but hopefully she will get there. We have not told her about it quite yet.  Early next week we will. So, pray for me if you are a praying kind!

Academically she has done fine, socially she has done more than fine.  But it just doesn't "work" for us.  Plus, I feel like we only have three years left with her and they waste SO much time in school.  I personally don't see the value in watching basketball tournaments in American Lit.  Yes, that has happened.

today I have found an online Japanese course for her to take.  I think she will be excited about that.  She is currently in Spanish, but she really wants to learn Japanese.  If she can do that at home, all the better!

I leave tomorrow for our state homeschool conference.  I am really excited. Zan Tyler and Carol Barnier are two of the speakers who will be there.  Plus ALL that curriculum to browse!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Jessica14 said:


> Thanks for the input.  In NY, there are a lot of regulations for HS parents.  I now fully understand why so many people feel annoyed by them and feel that they should just be able to do what they do without interferrence.  If its a requirement to present data, scores, evals, etc, I could see that I might be able to help in that regard, even help with on going eval. tools to present at the end of the year.
> 
> With the class, I had spoken to a hs parent many years ago and she said that sometimes they did utilize outside teachers, but that seemed mostly secondary.
> 
> I really enjoy teaching, but feel the confines of a classroom kind of squelch my and the kids' creativity which is why if I can think of a way to work from home, eventually I can HS.  Thanks again!
> Jessica



Many HSers take art, drama, writing, cooking, language, etc. classes that are not part of a co-op. Some teachers are hired for that specific class (using meeting rooms at a church or library) and others teach several classes (not just HS) at their location. And some tutor or do small groups at your home.

Hope these options give you some ideas.


----------



## Belle0101

graygables said:


> I saw this in Belle0101's signature and thought it deserved full-post status:
> 
> Do not train children to learning by force and harshness, but direct them to it by what amuses their minds.
> 
> Plato
> (427 BC-347 BC)
> 
> Wow. Pretty smart guy, that Plato.


 
Thanks for noticing.  

When I get to doubting myself as a homeschooling parent I remind myself of Plato's quote.  HS a highschooler is daunting for me but I see the difference in DS15 - his personality, his growing self-confidence - and I know we made the right choice.  He's much happier at learning that which amuses his mind and at his own speed.


----------



## graygables

Belle0101 said:


> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> When I get to doubting myself as a homeschooling parent I remind myself of Plato's quote.  HS a highschooler is daunting for me but I see the difference in DS15 - his personality, his growing self-confidence - and I know we made the right choice.  He's much happier at learning that which amuses his mind and at his own speed.



Same w/ my 15yo DD.  While she's never been in PS, I am SO relieved when I see all the garbage that goes on (and I used to be a PS English teacher, so I speak from experience!)


----------



## Jessica14

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Many HSers take art, drama, writing, cooking, language, etc. classes that are not part of a co-op. Some teachers are hired for that specific class (using meeting rooms at a church or library) and others teach several classes (not just HS) at their location. And some tutor or do small groups at your home.
> 
> Hope these options give you some ideas.



Thank you!  I'm looking into these ideas and I'm glad to hear that there could be a need.  The more I investigate, the more that I think I want hs to become a viable option.  I think it would be just a really great experience for all of us!
Jessica


----------



## robinsegg

Jessica14 said:


> Thank you!  I'm looking into these ideas and I'm glad to hear that there could be a need.  The more I investigate, the more that I think I want hs to become a viable option.  I think it would be just a really great experience for all of us!
> Jessica


Hi Jessica!
First, I want to encourage you that there *are* co-op classes that are taught, generally within a homeschool group. Sometimes there is a fee (esp. if there are materials needed for each student), other times it can be more a general understanding (I'm teaching geometry this month, you can teach sewing next month, and the month after that she will teach about the cultures in the Middle East). It can also be done by barter (I'll teach your child chemistry if you'll teach mine piano).

Secondly, I want you to know that many families have found that they could live on one income with just a few adjustments, because they also take into account how much it costs to go to work (meals, gas, work clothes, day care, out-of-pocket spending for work, etc.).

Thirdly, if there is someone close to you who can care for your children after work, you could homeschool when you get home. That can be exhausting and, if you are a teacher with other kids all day, very demanding and draining. But it *can* be done.

If you're really getting interested in homeschooling, I would recommend the book "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling?" by Lisa Whelchel. It's a great overview of the styles of homeschooling and the curricula types available.

Have a great journey!


----------



## C&G'sMama

Belle0101 said:


> Thanks for noticing.
> 
> When I get to doubting myself as a homeschooling parent I remind myself of Plato's quote.  HS a highschooler is daunting for me but I see the difference in DS15 - his personality, his growing self-confidence - and I know we made the right choice.  He's much happier at learning that which amuses his mind and at his own speed.


Love this.  We are going to HS DS (7) in the fall.  He just heard us say the quote and asked us to repeat it.  I think it's a sign.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Hey all.  I posted awhile back that we are probably going to HS ds (7) in the fall.  We made the decision to do it.  Well an announcment made at our company this week indicates that I'll probably need to start looking for a new job soon.  DP and I said when I started this job that when it ended we would probably need to leave our current area.  So, I plan on sending resumes out up and down the East Coast.  I have family in Massachussets but the HS regs in MA scare me.  Of course we're in NY now and I guess NY isn't the easiest place either.

So IF we were to end up in Massachusetts what do we need to be prepared for?  Any advice would be great.  I don't know where we're going to land but I want to start preparing now.

Thank you.


----------



## donaldandpirates

Hi, everybody!  I'm new to the boards, been lurking for a long time.  I homeschool my DD-12 and plan on homeschooling my DS for kindergarten in a year or two.  We just started homeschooling a little over a year ago.


----------



## figment3258

C&G'sMama said:


> Hey all.  I posted awhile back that we are probably going to HS ds (7) in the fall.  We made the decision to do it.  Well an announcment made at our company this week indicates that I'll probably need to start looking for a new job soon.  DP and I said when I started this job that when it ended we would probably need to leave our current area.  So, I plan on sending resumes out up and down the East Coast.  I have family in Massachussets but the HS regs in MA scare me.  Of course we're in NY now and I guess NY isn't the easiest place either.
> 
> So IF we were to end up in Massachusetts what do we need to be prepared for?  Any advice would be great.  I don't know where we're going to land but I want to start preparing now.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi I am in MA and we have hs from the beginning. It vary s from town to town but i have never had a problem with anything. You need to submit a letter of intent to hs and then the school should just ask for your education plan and that should be it. If you want more info just pm me and i can share the letters i write. Also pm me if you have any questions! Take care


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Hi all!  I'm a long time Disboard user, but just came across this thread for the first time.  We homeschool our kids.  The oldest is our only official school aged child, but of course they all are learning all the time-- just try to stop them! 

DH actually does almost all of the planning and teaching.  He's a stay-at-home dad.  I own my own business and am away from the home 3 days a week usually.  I'm just about to birth our 4th child though, so I'll be home for the next few months.  

We went to a nice homeschool conference a few weeks ago that had a lot of unschooling information.  I'd say we fall between homeschooling and unschooling.  We're getting more and more relaxed about having to have a very structured plan each day/week.


----------



## C&G'sMama

figment3258 said:


> Hi I am in MA and we have hs from the beginning. It vary s from town to town but i have never had a problem with anything. You need to submit a letter of intent to hs and then the school should just ask for your education plan and that should be it. If you want more info just pm me and i can share the letters i write. Also pm me if you have any questions! Take care


Thank you.  Like I said I don't know where we'll land but I want to be prepared.  If I do per chance end up in Mass.  I'll be PMing you.  Thank you.


----------



## Jessica14

robinsegg said:


> Hi Jessica!
> First, I want to encourage you that there *are* co-op classes that are taught, generally within a homeschool group. Sometimes there is a fee (esp. if there are materials needed for each student), other times it can be more a general understanding (I'm teaching geometry this month, you can teach sewing next month, and the month after that she will teach about the cultures in the Middle East). It can also be done by barter (I'll teach your child chemistry if you'll teach mine piano).
> 
> Secondly, I want you to know that many families have found that they could live on one income with just a few adjustments, because they also take into account how much it costs to go to work (meals, gas, work clothes, day care, out-of-pocket spending for work, etc.).
> 
> Thirdly, if there is someone close to you who can care for your children after work, you could homeschool when you get home. That can be exhausting and, if you are a teacher with other kids all day, very demanding and draining. But it *can* be done.
> 
> If you're really getting interested in homeschooling, I would recommend the book "So, You're Thinking About Homeschooling?" by Lisa Whelchel. It's a great overview of the styles of homeschooling and the curricula types available.
> 
> Have a great journey!



Thanks Rachel! 
I brought the whole thing up with DH the other night.  I have been doing a lot of research and bought a book called _Homschooling-Take a Deep Breathe-You Can Do This!_ It's been very helpful.  I also wrote out a tentative list of books and curriculums I would use.  He's almost there with it.  My original intent was to start in three years but I think I want to start in September if I can work an income thing out.  I agree though, that we may be at least in part, be able to decrease spending just by virtue of them not going to ps.  

I am hopeful that we will be in full agreement soon!  I really can't wait to start this new part of our lives!
Jessica


----------



## mfulk

I haven't had the chance to read through this thread yet so I apologize if I'm asking something that's been asked many times.  

Anyone have any links for using the World Showcase as a field trip?

We leave next week and I just realized I was missing out on an educational opportunity by thinking to incorporate the WS in to our geography lessons.


----------



## TwinPrincessMama

Just wanted to stop in and say hi. I have 3 year old twin girls. They go to school 3 days a week right now but I decided this will be our last year of formal schooling (at least for now). I'm committed to homeschooling them for at least PreK and Kindergarden. We live in Maryland. My huge plan is to go to Disney World in September/October of next year as a hooray we survived one year of homeschool and are going to do it again this year (Alternatively as a hooray we saved $700 a month in preschool costs.)


----------



## steves1bear

I'm looking for some guidance and hoping this is the right place to post.  I have a DD (8) who has mild Aspergers.  She is currently in 2nd grade and has had an IEP for the entire year, but we are seriously considering taking her out for 3rd grade and homeschooling her because the way the school is set up, it just doesn't work for her personality.  

I guess what I'm needing is some guidance about curriculum, programs, and such that many of you use or have found helpful.  As many who look into homeschooling say, I have absolutely no idea where to start and there is so much out there it's overwhelming.  Also, my DD has social skill problems and really needs the socializing public school can give and also the programs they have available to teach her social skills.  Is there any hope for her in terms of learning social skills?  I only ask this because she is an Aspergers kid and I live in a very very small town and basically if you are not part of the only elementary or high school, then you really don't exist.  Also, while there are other families who homeschool, everyone keeps to themselves and has no desire to form a co-op or to really interact with any other homeschooling family.  They have their very set way of doing things and aren't looking to group together in any way.

Anyway, we're still on the fence about what we should do, but after what has happened this year, something has got to change.

Thanks!


----------



## chris31997

steves1bear said:


> I'm looking for some guidance and hoping this is the right place to post.  I have a DD (8) who has mild Aspergers.  She is currently in 2nd grade and has had an IEP for the entire year, but we are seriously considering taking her out for 3rd grade and homeschooling her because the way the school is set up, it just doesn't work for her personality.
> 
> I guess what I'm needing is some guidance about curriculum, programs, and such that many of you use or have found helpful.  As many who look into homeschooling say, I have absolutely no idea where to start and there is so much out there it's overwhelming.  Also, my DD has social skill problems and really needs the socializing public school can give and also the programs they have available to teach her social skills.  Is there any hope for her in terms of learning social skills?  I only ask this because she is an Aspergers kid and I live in a very very small town and basically if you are not part of the only elementary or high school, then you really don't exist.  Also, while there are other families who homeschool, everyone keeps to themselves and has no desire to form a co-op or to really interact with any other homeschooling family.  They have their very set way of doing things and aren't looking to group together in any way.
> 
> Anyway, we're still on the fence about what we should do, but after what has happened this year, something has got to change.
> 
> Thanks!





There are co-ops out there.  I would do a search for local groups for you in your area.  The groups would be able to help you and DD with socializtion.  I had a friend who is an advocate for special needs students in NC.  Her son is autisic, high functioning.  She pulled him out to homeschool him and he just bloomed and came out of his shell.  I know it is not the same situation as you, but it can work.  She had to find a book on idioms, and teach him about those(cat got your tongue).  She took more of an unschooling approach with him.  He did not have ability to sit for long periods of time.  He needed lots of hands on work.  She pick what would work for him.  

Good luck


----------



## robinsegg

steves1bear said:


> I'm looking for some guidance and hoping this is the right place to post.  I have a DD (8) who has mild Aspergers.  She is currently in 2nd grade and has had an IEP for the entire year, but we are seriously considering taking her out for 3rd grade and homeschooling her because the way the school is set up, it just doesn't work for her personality.
> 
> I guess what I'm needing is some guidance about curriculum, programs, and such that many of you use or have found helpful.  As many who look into homeschooling say, I have absolutely no idea where to start and there is so much out there it's overwhelming.  Also, my DD has social skill problems and really needs the socializing public school can give and also the programs they have available to teach her social skills.  Is there any hope for her in terms of learning social skills?  I only ask this because she is an Aspergers kid and I live in a very very small town and basically if you are not part of the only elementary or high school, then you really don't exist.  Also, while there are other families who homeschool, everyone keeps to themselves and has no desire to form a co-op or to really interact with any other homeschooling family.  They have their very set way of doing things and aren't looking to group together in any way.
> 
> Anyway, we're still on the fence about what we should do, but after what has happened this year, something has got to change.
> 
> Thanks!


I've read that kids "on the spectrum" do *really* well with Charlotte Mason Method teaching. You may want to look up Five in a Row, Living Books Curriculum, or see if you can find a Charlotte Mason Method instruction book (her original writings on the subject fill 6 books, I think).

I'm not really sure what you're looking for in social skills. Are you members of a church where she could form lasting friendships? Could you choose one or two "field trips" to go on throughout the year so she becomes very comfortable with the place and staff to learn conversational skills? Does the local library have a summer reading program for elementary-aged kids where she could interact with others? Could you set up (or enter her in) a kids' bowling team, sport, dance, or scouts?

As far as interacting with other homeschooling families, you could ask the local librarian to give your name and contact info to the homeschoolers that come in. It's one of the most effective ways to get in touch with other homeschoolers I know about (since many homeschooling families make extensive use of the library).


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Need some advice from home schoolers.  I did the K12 virtual school for 2 years and homeschooled for 1 year.  Homeschooling on my own didn't work for us.  I needed the help of the school.  When we stopped homechooling my DD had just started grade 5 work, but by age was grade 4 and placed back in grade 4 public school.  She is now in grade 5, and I'm starting to get frustrated with the public school.  My DD is good at math, but never challenged, but also needs help in English but doesn't seem to get much help.  I'm thinking about going back to the virtual school if they have openings.  

My biggest concern is that we will just end up fighting again.  I gave up on homeschooling when it became a constant battle just to get her to do any work.  She wouldn't listen to me and it was ruining our relationship.  Add in the fact I had been pregnant and suffered a miscarriage and I just needed to take a break.  

My second concern is homeschooling with a baby around.  Luckily my little man is very easy going and very adaptable.  

So I've started the application process for the virtual school.  I think and feel that this is the right thing, but keep second guessing myself.  What it comes down to is I want the best education for my DD.  And I'm willing to do what ever it takes for her to get it.  Tell me I'm not crazy, for even thinking about going back.


----------



## chris31997

JoanneDisFan said:


> Need some advice from home schoolers.  I did the K12 virtual school for 2 years and homeschooled for 1 year.  Homeschooling on my own didn't work for us.  I needed the help of the school.  When we stopped homechooling my DD had just started grade 5 work, but by age was grade 4 and placed back in grade 4 public school.  She is now in grade 5, and I'm starting to get frustrated with the public school.  My DD is good at math, but never challenged, but also needs help in English but doesn't seem to get much help.  I'm thinking about going back to the virtual school if they have openings.
> 
> My biggest concern is that we will just end up fighting again.  I gave up on homeschooling when it became a constant battle just to get her to do any work.  She wouldn't listen to me and it was ruining our relationship.  Add in the fact I had been pregnant and suffered a miscarriage and I just needed to take a break.
> 
> My second concern is homeschooling with a baby around.  Luckily my little man is very easy going and very adaptable.
> 
> So I've started the application process for the virtual school.  I think and feel that this is the right thing, but keep second guessing myself.  What it comes down to is I want the best education for my DD.  And I'm willing to do what ever it takes for her to get it.  Tell me I'm not crazy, for even thinking about going back.




Of course you are crazy but than again to a degree we all are  I think you are wise to do what is best for your child.  She needs to be challaneged and helped where and when needed.  You are doing the right thing


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Are there any other homeschool moms here about to graduate their high school seniors?


----------



## NHWX

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Are there any other homeschool moms here about to graduate their high school seniors?



We are! There are many annoying things in his life now - scholarship applications, a truly annoying online teacher, etc. But that's to be expected. His friends, whether they're homeschooled or went to a brick and mortar school are all looking beyond high school at this time. They're thinking about college, summer jobs, time spent together, etc.

We're just planning a backyard graduation and party. What are other people planning?

NHWX


----------



## Cynestra

Any phonics curriculum suggestions for an 8 year old who HATES reading and fell behind? Help!


----------



## MiniGirl

I know some of you are using these, and I know GrayGables really likes HOAC. However, is anyone familiar with ....

http://www.ajourneythroughlearning.net/

or Knowledge Box Central (I think it is called). We are wanting to do some lapbooks to go with our Apologia science studies, and I notice these companies (and a few others) have them designed to go specifically with these books.

Anyone familiar with them and could share with me the pros and cons? Thanks.


----------



## graygables

Cynestra said:


> Any phonics curriculum suggestions for an 8 year old who HATES reading and fell behind? Help!



1st, I recommend seeing an eye doctor who offers tracking testing to see if there is a problem there.  Sometimes vision is fine, but tracking is an issue.  One of mine needed vision therapy and it worked wonders.  If you don't want to go to that extreme, Where's Waldo and maze books (using the eyes only, no fingers, pencils, or pointers) were what she brought home for homework.

I used Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons for both of my younger 2.  Start at the beginning and move forward to see if you can identify gaps that may have caused frustration and an early hatred of reading.  There may be an a-ha moment.

Find a book or series that REALLY interests your child.  My now 12yo was NOT a reader until she met Harry Potter.  I was VERY reluctant as our family has always been a bit sensitive regarding what was perceived to be the subject matter and it not aligning with our belief system, but after some serious research and study, I happily allowed her the boxed set.  She is now a willing reader, working on becoming avid.

Finally, you may have a non-reader on your hands.  My husband is one.  He will read bits of this and that relating to football and news online, but I've not seen him pick up a book in probably 10 years.  I don't understand it as I have been reading since I was 3yo and have always been precocious and voracious (read the entire works of Shakespeare the summer between 6th and 7th grades...shere's the "nerd" smiley? )  I own a Kindle and read constantly.  I have downloaded a few books to my Kindle for my 15yo and she grudgingly and reluctantly reads them, but I'm still not sure she is processing literature well.  Some people just can't do it. (She's fine online, with message boards, and with technical reading)

One last thing, I used to teach a 10th grade English class that was considered "grossly remedial".  I was limited to 10 students per class.  These were kids who could not read at all and were failing school.  The purpose was to re-teach reading via a computer program designed for young adults/adults so their self-esteem wouldn't be damaged.  Most of the kids emerged very successfully after having had gaps in their knowledge filled in, but there were always a few who simply could not process the language.  They knew the mechanics, could read, could read aloud, but could not UNDERSTAND as they were reading. We were at a loss and wound up losing a few as drop outs b/c they didn't want the stigma of an IEP with recorded textbooks.


----------



## sweetsusannah

I have been giving some serious thought to homeschooling my dd, next year. Does anyone have experience on  K12 or any other virtual public school versus homeschooling? My main concern is socialization.  Homeschooling is very popular here is SC, so I know we have a ton of groups that we could participate in as a homeschool family. What about online public school though, are the groups as plentiful? I have had a hard time finding information online about this. Any other pros or cons I should consider when comparing the two? Thanks!


----------



## mommymack

sweetsusannah said:


> I have been giving some serious thought to homeschooling my dd, next year. Does anyone have experience on  K12 or any other virtual public school versus homeschooling? My main concern is socialization.  Homeschooling is very popular here is SC, so I know we have a ton of groups that we could participate in as a homeschool family. What about online public school though, are the groups as plentiful? I have had a hard time finding information online about this. Any other pros or cons I should consider when comparing the two? Thanks!



There are definite pros and cons to both homeschooling and virtual schools.  As far as socialization, some homeschool groups are welcoming to virtual schoolers.  My kids take a park and rec art and gym class that is for both traditional homeschool and virtual school students and it has been great, both for the content of the classes and the friends they have made.  

What are your reasons for considering home/virtual school?  I am struggling a bit right now because my biggest motivator is to retain the love of learning, which has been a little tough with the end of the school year pressure.  Virtual schools are great at cutting down (not totally eliminating) the planning and prep work but in exchange, you give up some of your freedom.  It is totally individual what that balance is, how important the convenience (and to some extent confidence) of having someone else plan it is vs the inconvenience of being tied to someone else's schedule and curriculum choices.

Ann (virtual schooling with Connections Academy K and 2nd Grade and chasing a toddler boy)


----------



## MiniGirl

sweetsusannah said:


> I have been giving some serious thought to homeschooling my dd, next year. Does anyone have experience on  K12 or any other virtual public school versus homeschooling? My main concern is socialization.  Homeschooling is very popular here is SC, so I know we have a ton of groups that we could participate in as a homeschool family. What about online public school though, are the groups as plentiful? I have had a hard time finding information online about this. Any other pros or cons I should consider when comparing the two? Thanks!



I looked into virtual schooling before we jumped in. Here are the pros and cons as I saw it.

Pros:
Cost... all computers, books, etc are provided
Ease... all the work/schedule is laid out for you
Support... with a teacher assigned to your child, I could be fairly sure my daughter was progressing and staying on target with her peers. (This was very important to me as a new homeschooler as I was somewhat unsure of my own abilities.)

Cons:
Schedule... We would still have to follow a public school schedule.
Districting... We would be in a virtual district instead of our local school district. Meaning, if I needed services from the school or wanted my child to participate in school activities, we would be unable to since we were no longer in that district. 
Computer time... I didn't necessarily want my daughter spending a lot of time on the computer -- even if it was for school.
Curriculum... Basically, my child would still be in public school, and everything would be the same in that respect. For some, that is no big deal, but I really wanted the flexibility of being able to pick and chose what I teach and when I teach it.

As far as socializing, I attended an online "open house" for the virtual school here, and there was mention of field trips and get togethers. I think they were once a month or something like that. They were in different parts of the state, though, so I know we wouldn't have been able to attend them all. Around here, local groups will generally welcome virtual schoolers into their groups, but there are some who are a little adament about virtual school not *really* being like homeschooling, and will correct those who call themselves homeschoolers. Those are few though. I just mention them because they are out there.

In the end, we decided not to go the virtual school route. I know many people do and are happy with it, but it just really wasn't for us. Choices out there can be overwhelming, so I ended up just going with a boxed curriculum that looked interesting. It came with a schedule for me to follow, and I even followed their recommendations for the subjects not included in the curriculum. I ordered it and didn't look back. As we got into things, I was able to see what worked and didn't work for us. As my confidence grew, I was able to change things and not be so "by the book." Also, it is an ever changing process. As the girls grow and our needs change, so does our homeschooling. It doesn't mean what we did that first year (or since) wasn't right. It was great for us at that time.

Good luck to you whatever you decide. It is a wonderful lifestyle, and I'm so happy we took the plunge.


----------



## Nicolepa

sweetsusannah said:


> I have been giving some serious thought to homeschooling my dd, next year. Does anyone have experience on  K12 or any other virtual public school versus homeschooling? My main concern is socialization.  Homeschooling is very popular here is SC, so I know we have a ton of groups that we could participate in as a homeschool family. What about online public school though, are the groups as plentiful? I have had a hard time finding information online about this. Any other pros or cons I should consider when comparing the two? Thanks!



What age are your children?  I did VA for 2nd and part of 3rd grade.  My son tolerated 2nd grade but the workload increased dramatically in 3rd grade and he just flat out refused.  It wasn't that the work was hard but it was, to be honest, school at home.  Lots of desk time.  TONS of papers.  It just didn't work for my child.

Because you have attendance and progress requirements I also felt like we could never go do a fun field trip.  Yes I could count the field trip as science or history etc, but then I had to make up the work so we met our progress goals.  It just wasn't worth taking the day off.  

I might go that route for K & 1st grade when the time comes, only because I've heard their phonics program is great.  My VA also lets me pick and choose which courses to take so I don't have to take math (or history etc) if I don't want.  (I HATED their math program, loved their history.)


----------



## sl_underwood

steves1bear said:


> I'm looking for some guidance and hoping this is the right place to post.  I have a DD (8) who has mild Aspergers.  She is currently in 2nd grade and has had an IEP for the entire year, but we are seriously considering taking her out for 3rd grade and homeschooling her because the way the school is set up, it just doesn't work for her personality.
> 
> I guess what I'm needing is some guidance about curriculum, programs, and such that many of you use or have found helpful.  As many who look into homeschooling say, I have absolutely no idea where to start and there is so much out there it's overwhelming.  Also, my DD has social skill problems and really needs the socializing public school can give and also the programs they have available to teach her social skills.  Is there any hope for her in terms of learning social skills?  I only ask this because she is an Aspergers kid and I live in a very very small town and basically if you are not part of the only elementary or high school, then you really don't exist.  Also, while there are other families who homeschool, everyone keeps to themselves and has no desire to form a co-op or to really interact with any other homeschooling family.  They have their very set way of doing things and aren't looking to group together in any way.
> 
> Anyway, we're still on the fence about what we should do, but after what has happened this year, something has got to change.
> 
> Thanks!



We homeschool our son who has autism.  He did go to public school through kindergarten but it was not working for him.  He uses a variety of resources for curriculum.  We have the Abeka curriculum as a guide but have added a great deal of multisensory activities to help cement what he is learning.  For example, we use manipulatives to help with math concepts, have a moveable alphabet to aid him with spelling, we write his spelling words in shaving cream or paint, if we are spelling an action word, we do that action as we read the word, etc.  This has helped him greatly.  As for social skills, we have some very active homeschool groups in our area and he goes to a social skills therapy group as well.  There is a thread on the disabilities board regarding homeschooling with ASD, you might check it out.


----------



## sweetsusannah

Thank you so much for your responses! My DD is 4, so we are looking at kindergarten. She is a sweet girl but she is very independent and strong willed.  She has been in a church preschool program for the last two years and does very well educationally; her teachers there love her and are very good to her. I know they have to relate to her differently than the other kids though since I sub oftend and have become friends with her teachers. I realize that in a public school setting she would be expected to conform and I know she is unable.  It isnt lack of discipline, it is her personality. In addition the schools in our district are not performing well and I worry about the quality of the education she would get. She is eager to learn but focusing may be a problem and I worry that the online program would be too strict and regimented. On the other hand I am not a trained teacher and I have a newborn as well so I am concerned about my abilities to set up a curriculum that is effective and online schools eliminate that worry. Having the tools paid for is also a bonus but I won't sacrifice her education for that. Again, thanks for the information, I have found it overwhelming yet exciting in researching the options and I really value experienced opinions.


----------



## MiniGirl

One thing to remember is that if you go with your own curriclum, you would not be "doing school" for 6 hours a day like they do at school. I would think that the one on one stuff could be done during your newborn's nap or later in the day after your dh gets home from work and is there to either do the schoolwork with your older dd or watch the newborn while ya'll do the work. Reading and some other things can be done snuggled together on the sofa or lounging in the bed before bedtime or right after you wake up. My girls love to do review at the dinner table. They love telling their dad what they have learned. We are finishing up 5th and 3rd grade, so our workload has gotten a little heavier this year, but when we first started it was very managable.

Good luck with your decision. You know what is best for your dd and your family. You may not be a certified teacher, but it sounds as if you have already been a fine teacher to your child, and I have no doubt that you would continue to be one.


----------



## chicagoshannon

sweetsusannah said:


> Thank you so much for your responses! My DD is 4, so we are looking at kindergarten. She is a sweet girl but she is very independent and strong willed.  She has been in a church preschool program for the last two years and does very well educationally; her teachers there love her and are very good to her. I know they have to relate to her differently than the other kids though since I sub oftend and have become friends with her teachers. I realize that in a public school setting she would be expected to conform and I know she is unable.  It isnt lack of discipline, it is her personality. In addition the schools in our district are not performing well and I worry about the quality of the education she would get. She is eager to learn but focusing may be a problem and I worry that the online program would be too strict and regimented. On the other hand I am not a trained teacher and I have a newborn as well so I am concerned about my abilities to set up a curriculum that is effective and online schools eliminate that worry. Having the tools paid for is also a bonus but I won't sacrifice her education for that. Again, thanks for the information, I have found it overwhelming yet exciting in researching the options and I really value experienced opinions.



Your daughter's personality sounds a lot like my daughter.  My daughter is also 4.  We had her in Montessori school this year but she'll be home next year.  She is very strong willed.  She flat out refuses to do things unless she KNOWS she'll do them perfectly and correctly.  We certainly have to take a different approach with her.

We'll be using Sonlight curriculum with her.  She learns really well by listening to stories. 

Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## DawnM

Does anyone know if the Legoland in Florida will be offering homeschool days?  Legoland CA has one per month.  Just curious if FL will do the same.

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## DawnM

bump


----------



## NHWX

Hi all!

I'm trying to be organized and ds15 is trying to enjoy the spring weather so we're not getting a lot planned for next year. 

So far we've got
physics co-op (Exploring Creation with Physics)
Latin 2 (state's virtual charter school, good teacher, free)
calculus somehow
maybe government using ????
some literature work for my writing hating second son
and I'm not sure what else

I know the calculus will be a lot of work for him so I'm not sure that else we should choose. He'll be a junior next year and definitely headed towards some sort of science or engineering career.

Any ideas?  Lower cost is definitely a plus.

NHWX


----------



## chris31997

NHWX said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm trying to be organized and ds15 is trying to enjoy the spring weather so we're not getting a lot planned for next year.
> 
> So far we've got
> physics co-op (Exploring Creation with Physics)
> Latin 2 (state's virtual charter school, good teacher, free)
> calculus somehow
> maybe government using ????
> some literature work for my writing hating second son
> and I'm not sure what else
> 
> I know the calculus will be a lot of work for him so I'm not sure that else we should choose. He'll be a junior next year and definitely headed towards some sort of science or engineering career.
> 
> Any ideas?  Lower cost is definitely a plus.
> 
> NHWX



Is there an engineering firm around that he might be able to do an internship at?  It would give him expierance and a head's up as to if that is what he wants?  There is so much to pick from in the engineering field.  My DD has done this for ballet, I count it towards school.

Sorry, Dawn.  I have no clue about Legoland.  Maybe contacting them directly to see


----------



## NHWX

chris31997 said:


> Is there an engineering firm around that he might be able to do an internship at?  It would give him expierance and a head's up as to if that is what he wants?  There is so much to pick from in the engineering field.  My DD has done this for ballet, I count it towards school.
> 
> Sorry, Dawn.  I have no clue about Legoland.  Maybe contacting them directly to see



This year and last he participated an Explorer Post with BAE Systems so he did that.  It's a good idea to try to get an internship though. I'm not sure if it's possible at another company. I know that ds18 (today's his birthday!) is trying to get one there but was recently told that there aren't that many for high school students. I'll definitely have to see if there's something to be had. I know one of the tech teachers at the high school; I'll see if I can't ask him about it.

NHWX


----------



## desparatelydisney

For all you lapbookers out there....

DD (6) will doing 2nd grade next year and is very artistic.  She spends all day when not doing school, drawing, making her own books, etc.  I have read ad infinitum about lapbooking - how, where, etc - but as a non-artistic person it just seems soooo complicated and time-consuming.

Please help me to see how this is not a monumental effort because I really think she would benefit greatly from these next and enjoy them tremendously.


----------



## MineeBaby

robinsegg said:


> I've read that kids "on the spectrum" do *really* well with Charlotte Mason Method teaching. You may want to look up Five in a Row, Living Books Curriculum, or see if you can find a Charlotte Mason Method instruction book (her original writings on the subject fill 6 books, I think).
> 
> I'm not really sure what you're looking for in social skills. Are you members of a church where she could form lasting friendships? Could you choose one or two "field trips" to go on throughout the year so she becomes very comfortable with the place and staff to learn conversational skills? Does the local library have a summer reading program for elementary-aged kids where she could interact with others? Could you set up (or enter her in) a kids' bowling team, sport, dance, or scouts?
> 
> As far as interacting with other homeschooling families, you could ask the local librarian to give your name and contact info to the homeschoolers that come in. It's one of the most effective ways to get in touch with other homeschoolers I know about (since many homeschooling families make extensive use of the library).



Ambleside Online (www.amblesideonline.com) is also a very great Charlotte Mason based curriculum that seems very fabulous.  We are ending our second year of homeschooling, during which time I followed a more classical approach based on the book The Well Trained Mind by Susan Wise Bauer.  The Well Trained Mind is a fabulous book that really got me off on the right foot when putting together my children's education.  I also learned a wealth of information on their boards, which you can check out at www.welltrainedmind.com under the forums link.  We are going to mesh our current Classical methods with Ambleside Online starting this fall and I think it will be really great!  The biggest focus of Charlotte Mason is small/short lessons (no more than 20 minutes), using real books (as opposed to text books) and a whole lot of interaction with the world and being outside.  

Good luck in your searching and exploring all the different curricula!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

desparatelydisney said:


> For all you lapbookers out there....
> 
> DD (6) will doing 2nd grade next year and is very artistic.  She spends all day when not doing school, drawing, making her own books, etc.  I have read ad infinitum about lapbooking - how, where, etc - but as a non-artistic person it just seems soooo complicated and time-consuming.
> 
> Please help me to see how this is not a monumental effort because I really think she would benefit greatly from these next and enjoy them tremendously.



We use Hands of a Child and Enrichment4you. We love both of them! They are not time consuming at all. My kids love them. The trick is to do a little each day. We have also used the Apoligia science series and used their lapbooks for science.


----------



## dis-happy

NHWX said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm trying to be organized and ds15 is trying to enjoy the spring weather so we're not getting a lot planned for next year.
> 
> So far we've got
> physics co-op (Exploring Creation with Physics)
> Latin 2 (state's virtual charter school, good teacher, free)
> calculus somehow
> maybe government using ????
> some literature work for my writing hating second son
> and I'm not sure what else
> 
> I know the calculus will be a lot of work for him so I'm not sure that else we should choose. He'll be a junior next year and definitely headed towards some sort of science or engineering career.
> 
> Any ideas?  Lower cost is definitely a plus.
> 
> NHWX



I have a ds who is a junior in HS and a dd who is a bio major in college, both homeschooled.  Working in hindsight with my dd, I am trying to give my ds more challenging science and math classes in HS.  He just took pre-cal with a university prof. (who taught a group of homeschoolers) and next year he'll take calculus via dual-enrollment at community college.  I'm also looking into some other on-line college courses.  We covered gov't and US History with Sonlight's curriculum.  We have  a lot of co-ops around here for science so that helps but as of this year he's taken all the Apologia he can (Bio, Chem, Physics and he'll do the Advanced Bio--Anatomy---over the summer) so I'm looking toward dual-enrollment for more science next year too.

The other thing I did: the years he took Bio and Chem I had him take the SAT subject test in the spring.  That way he has a concrete test score of how well he learned the material and it can be used for college apps if needed (some colleges require Subject Tests in addition to the SAT).  He scored well both times and I'm glad we did this.


----------



## MiniGirl

desparatelydisney said:


> For all you lapbookers out there....
> 
> DD (6) will doing 2nd grade next year and is very artistic.  She spends all day when not doing school, drawing, making her own books, etc.  I have read ad infinitum about lapbooking - how, where, etc - but as a non-artistic person it just seems soooo complicated and time-consuming.
> 
> Please help me to see how this is not a monumental effort because I really think she would benefit greatly from these next and enjoy them tremendously.



If you sign up for the newsletter from Hands of a Child, you will get a free downloadable lapbook. I think it covers the 17th century, but don't remember exactly. Anyway, it could give you a taste of lapbooking and you could decide if it is something you'd want to pursue. Also, here is a copy of an e-mail I received earlier today. I haven't used this company, so I can't really offer an opinion. We are new to lapbooking, too, and so far, both girls (5th and 3rd grades) seem to be enjoying it. I have a feeling we will be doing a lot more of it.

email is below.......

Looking for something to keep your kiddo's brain stimulated during the lazy days of summer yet not make them shriek in terror because they think they are "doing school?" Why not try lapbooking! Lapbooking is educational scrapbooking.  
Now through May 20th get 50% OFF ALL of our lapbooks and other products! Hurry! Includes Apologia and Jeannie Fulbright lapbooks, TruthQuest History Binder-Builder lapbooks, and more! 
This sale is available only through Currclick.com


----------



## Nicolepa

MiniGirl said:


> If you sign up for the newsletter from Hands of a Child, you will get a free downloadable lapbook. I think it covers the 17th century, but don't remember exactly. Anyway, it could give you a taste of lapbooking and you could decide if it is something you'd want to pursue. Also, here is a copy of an e-mail I received earlier today. I haven't used this company, so I can't really offer an opinion. We are new to lapbooking, too, and so far, both girls (5th and 3rd grades) seem to be enjoying it. I have a feeling we will be doing a lot more of it.
> 
> email is below.......
> 
> Looking for something to keep your kiddo's brain stimulated during the lazy days of summer yet not make them shriek in terror because they think they are "doing school?" Why not try lapbooking! Lapbooking is educational scrapbooking.
> Now through May 20th get 50% OFF ALL of our lapbooks and other products! Hurry! Includes Apologia and Jeannie Fulbright lapbooks, TruthQuest History Binder-Builder lapbooks, and more!
> This sale is available only through Currclick.com



I have used Currclick a lot this year.  They run a lot of great sales thru the year.  I keep a wishlist of things I want and then when there is a sale I check to see if it's on sale.


----------



## Nicolepa

desparatelydisney said:


> For all you lapbookers out there....
> 
> DD (6) will doing 2nd grade next year and is very artistic.  She spends all day when not doing school, drawing, making her own books, etc.  I have read ad infinitum about lapbooking - how, where, etc - but as a non-artistic person it just seems soooo complicated and time-consuming.
> 
> Please help me to see how this is not a monumental effort because I really think she would benefit greatly from these next and enjoy them tremendously.



I am not artsy either, but I am starting to encorporate more lapbooks into our curriculum.  Right now I'm doing mini-lapbooks of the states.  Our curriculum has us do a state study of the states as they enter into our timeline.  They wanted us to do a notebook but that was too stressful for my son and I found mini-lapbooks at currclick for each of the states.  It takes us about 10 minutes a day and each state is 5 days.  He is now dying to go to New Hampshire and see the sites.    He doesn't want to go to New York though, because there's too much to see.    At a $1 a book it's a bargain!


----------



## desparatelydisney

danjoealexis3006 said:


> We use Hands of a Child and Enrichment4you. We love both of them! They are not time consuming at all. My kids love them. The trick is to do a little each day. We have also used the Apoligia science series and used their lapbooks for science.





MiniGirl said:


> If you sign up for the newsletter from Hands of a Child, you will get a free downloadable lapbook. I think it covers the 17th century, but don't remember exactly. Anyway, it could give you a taste of lapbooking and you could decide if it is something you'd want to pursue. Also, here is a copy of an e-mail I received earlier today. I haven't used this company, so I can't really offer an opinion. We are new to lapbooking, too, and so far, both girls (5th and 3rd grades) seem to be enjoying it. I have a feeling we will be doing a lot more of it.
> 
> email is below.......
> 
> Looking for something to keep your kiddo's brain stimulated during the lazy days of summer yet not make them shriek in terror because they think they are "doing school?" Why not try lapbooking! Lapbooking is educational scrapbooking.
> Now through May 20th get 50% OFF ALL of our lapbooks and other products! Hurry! Includes Apologia and Jeannie Fulbright lapbooks, TruthQuest History Binder-Builder lapbooks, and more!
> This sale is available only through Currclick.com





Nicolepa said:


> I have used Currclick a lot this year.  They run a lot of great sales thru the year.  I keep a wishlist of things I want and then when there is a sale I check to see if it's on sale.





Nicolepa said:


> I am not artsy either, but I am starting to encorporate more lapbooks into our curriculum.  Right now I'm doing mini-lapbooks of the states.  Our curriculum has us do a state study of the states as they enter into our timeline.  They wanted us to do a notebook but that was too stressful for my son and I found mini-lapbooks at currclick for each of the states.  It takes us about 10 minutes a day and each state is 5 days.  He is now dying to go to New Hampshire and see the sites.    He doesn't want to go to New York though, because there's too much to see.    At a $1 a book it's a bargain!



Thanks, everyone.  I've bookmarked all those sites to take a look at.  Guess I need to dive into one and just give it a try.


----------



## disneymom3

desparatelydisney said:


> For all you lapbookers out there....
> 
> DD (6) will doing 2nd grade next year and is very artistic.  She spends all day when not doing school, drawing, making her own books, etc.  I have read ad infinitum about lapbooking - how, where, etc - but as a non-artistic person it just seems soooo complicated and time-consuming.
> 
> Please help me to see how this is not a monumental effort because I really think she would benefit greatly from these next and enjoy them tremendously.



There are also a lot of yahoo groups on lapbooking.  Lots of ladies out there with amazingly creative ideas.  Another thing I have done is googled the topic we are studying and "lapbook" and gotten some great ideas that way.  I did that for China a few years ago and got some awesome ideas.  I have spurts of creativity but it's not reliable.


----------



## MiniGirl

<--------- is a wee bit jealous of the DIS Dads and their new sub-forum


----------



## bellebud

I'm sure a lot of you already know about this site, but I have to recommend it for any who might not.

Khan academy dot org

we're using it for math now, and it's AWESOME!  Listen to the video of how it got started and what Bill Gates thinks of it (he's supporting it).  Totally free.

amazing site!!!!


----------



## Grammyof2

Does anyone have any experience with Math Mammoth? I just started homeschooling in March my 4th grader. I was thinking of using it for summer to keep up on skills. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chicagoshannon

MiniGirl said:


> <--------- is a wee bit jealous of the DIS Dads and their new sub-forum



me too!


----------



## Nicolepa

Grammyof2 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Math Mammoth? I just started homeschooling in March my 4th grader. I was thinking of using it for summer to keep up on skills. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks



We just started using MM in April.  So far my son likes it much better than the Saxon that we'd been using.  If you are just going to use it as a supplement for summer I'd get the blue or the golden (can't remember which).  I got a package deal that had everything.  I am using the regular right now but will be using the golden for by my children this summer.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Hello strangers! I haven't been on here in FOREVER!! My friend & went to the Homeschool Book Fair in Arlington on May 6th & had a blast. (Yes, we were QUITE overwhelmed, but we had fun!) Here's what I purchased...

1. *My Father's World (ECC)* for my 2nd & 5th graders. This will be their geography, science, reading, & Bible.
2. * Shurley English * Grammar for both (I hope we don't HATE this) 
3.* Character Building Booklets * (set of 6) by Institute in Basic Life Principles--How to develop: Attentiveness; Obedience; Gratefulness; Truthfulness; Orderliness; and Diligence.
4. Several other random things like an art book with all of the famous painters & their works; piano books; recorder music books; multiplication games, etc...
5. I already had Rosetta Stone 1-5 for Spanish
6. _______ * NO MATH YET!!!! *
I'm still lost about math  I was leaning towards Math-U-See, but I may like Bob Jones Math.  I'm still not sure. At least I feel like I'm *somewhat* ready for August!!!


----------



## yanni2

I have 2 dds and I have been homeschooling for 7 years.  My oldest is 13 (going into 8th grade) and my youngest is 10 (going into 6th grade).  I feel we are doing a pretty good job of schooling, but we are struggling with writing.  They dislike it (can't think of ideas...hate to do it...so on).  What would be a good curriculum for a disinterested writer, that needs to write.  I am concerned about them being able to write essays, terms papers (eventually), etc.  I stink at teaching it, I guess.  

We are using Excellence in Writing currently, but I'm not sure it is helping much.  So I'm looking for any suggestions you may offer.


----------



## jacksmomma

I am going to my first homeschooling conference this weekend and I am so excited!    It is a small one, but I am excited about having the chance to see and touch all of these curriculums before ordering for my DS who starts KG in the fall.


----------



## Pimama

desparatelydisney said:


> For all you lapbookers out there....
> 
> DD (6) will doing 2nd grade next year and is very artistic.  She spends all day when not doing school, drawing, making her own books, etc.  I have read ad infinitum about lapbooking - how, where, etc - but as a non-artistic person it just seems soooo complicated and time-consuming.
> 
> Please help me to see how this is not a monumental effort because I really think she would benefit greatly from these next and enjoy them tremendously.



My creative DD really didn't care for lap books.  Of course I didn't figure this out until I had bought, cut, and set it up.  She prefers notebooking because of the freedom to draw and write about whatever she wants (within the subject of course).  I was really glad I had only bought one instead of the whole years.

BTW-  I'm new here.  I've been homeschooling for 7 years and have five children- 2 school age and 3 wee ones.  Hi!


----------



## TwinPrincessMama

Arg. Homeschool fairs are currently the thing that are driving me crazy. I forgot about the local one because that was first day of spring break and I just spaced. And I didn't make it to the one in PA because I was horribly sick this week. Hopefully I can make the one in VA in June (and drive that extra hour, yay!)


----------



## bellebud

desparatelydisney said:


> For all you lapbookers out there....
> 
> DD (6) will doing 2nd grade next year and is very artistic.  She spends all day when not doing school, drawing, making her own books, etc.  I have read ad infinitum about lapbooking - how, where, etc - but as a non-artistic person it just seems soooo complicated and time-consuming.
> 
> Please help me to see how this is not a monumental effort because I really think she would benefit greatly from these next and enjoy them tremendously.





Pimama said:


> My creative DD really didn't care for lap books.  Of course I didn't figure this out until I had bought, cut, and set it up.  She prefers notebooking because of the freedom to draw and write about whatever she wants (within the subject of course).  I was really glad I had only bought one instead of the whole years.
> 
> BTW-  I'm new here.  I've been homeschooling for 7 years and have five children- 2 school age and 3 wee ones.  Hi!



I wanted to add that when we started hsing 2 years ago, my crafty, artistic dd (then 9), did maybe 2 lapbooks (nothing we bought, we just made our own), and then she was done w/ lapbooking.  I was very surprised, because again, she was crafty and artistic (still is), but it just wasn't her thing.  

don't buy anything yet - just look on-line for ideas and make your own w/ file folders.


----------



## Razorback family

Hi.. I'd love to join your group.  I have been homeschooling for 5 years and have 4 kids, ages 11, 8, 5 & 3.  We love Disney and especially love going when almost everyone else is in school!  

yanni2- I am having a writing struggle as well and was hoping that IEW would be our answer... now I'm not so sure.  I was planning to do a "writing-type" workshop this summer using that.  Maybe there is something else out there that would be better.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

bellebud said:


> I'm sure a lot of you already know about this site, but I have to recommend it for any who might not.
> 
> Khan academy dot org
> 
> we're using it for math now, and it's AWESOME!  Listen to the video of how it got started and what Bill Gates thinks of it (he's supporting it).  Totally free.
> 
> amazing site!!!!



Thanks!  We will be using these videos to help my last two get through high school math.


----------



## bellebud

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Thanks!  We will be using these videos to help my last two get through high school math.



you're very welcome!  it's a really great resource, isn't it??  I'm amazed with it.  I'm even using it now for myself to refresh my math skills (I enjoy math).  My kids love the independence from me and doing it on the computer.


----------



## meredith1

I don't homeschool but, did teach writing in second and fourth grades in Plano, Texas for 11 years.  Hopefully, I'm not stepping on toes here..

Journaling is the very best thing you can do.  Remember that writing is a process.  When your kiddo sits down to write anything the ideas are the ONLY thing that matter.  Spelling, punctuation, capitalization do not matter.  That's what the process is for-to go back in steps to revise the writing.

After your child gets his/her ideas down then, they could go back during the next lesson and circle the misspelled words.  On a another day they could use a variety of resources to help them spell the words correctly.  Asking you how to spell during the revision writing phase is absolutely a valid way of finding out spelling but, I always made them look at lease two other sources prior to asking me.  : )  On another day they may want to look up or find more rich vocabulary for ordinary words and on another pick four or five sentences to make into compound sentences to make use of varying sentence structure which, makes your writing more interesting.

Also, along these lines, I had my kiddos use a highlighter marker to highlight every other line of a piece of notebook paper.  When they were writing their first copy they wrote on the white lines.  The highlighted lines were used in the revision process only.  They use the highlighted lines for their corrections.  This really solidified the idea of writing as a process.

Again, I hope I didn't step on any toes.  I really enjoyed teaching writing and actually learned so much while teaching it.  GL to all of you lovely ladies!

ETA-Not everything your child writes has to be an edited piece of work.  That's just not real life.   When you want to teach vocabulary, verbs, nouns, sentence structure, punctuation, ect have your child pull a piece of writing from their writing folder (their choice, something that they are particularly fond of or had fun writing) and teach your concept from that writing.  That is how the writing process works!


----------



## bellebud

meredith1 said:


> I don't homeschool but, did teach writing in second and fourth grades in Plano, Texas for 11 years.  Hopefully, I'm not stepping on toes here..
> 
> Journaling is the very best thing you can do.  Remember that writing is a process.  When your kiddo sits down to write anything the ideas are the ONLY thing that matter.  Spelling, punctuation, capitalization do not matter.  That's what the process is for-to go back in steps to revise the writing.
> 
> After your child gets his/her ideas down then, they could go back during the next lesson and circle the misspelled words.  On a another day they could use a variety of resources to help them spell the words correctly.  Asking you how to spell during the revision writing phase is absolutely a valid way of finding out spelling but, I always made them look at lease two other sources prior to asking me.  : )  On another day they may want to look up or find more rich vocabulary for ordinary words and on another pick four or five sentences to make into compound sentences to make use of varying sentence structure which, makes your writing more interesting.
> 
> Also, along these lines, I had my kiddos use a highlighter marker to highlight every other line of a piece of notebook paper.  When the were writing their first copy they wrote on the white lines.  The highlighted lines were used in the revision process only.  This really solidified the idea that writing is a process.
> 
> Again, I hope I didn't step on any toes.  I really enjoyed teaching writing and actually learned so much while teaching it.  GL to all of you lovely ladies!



not stepping on any toes at all!  Thank you very much for coming here and sharing your knowledge.  I'm going to use your suggestion - we've been at a standstill w/ writing lately, and I really think this will help get us going again. 

Thanks!!


----------



## meredith1

You're welcome bellebud!  I remember writing being such a chore as a child and it really didn't have to be.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Pimama said:


> My creative DD really didn't care for lap books.  Of course I didn't figure this out until I had bought, cut, and set it up.  She prefers notebooking because of the freedom to draw and write about whatever she wants (within the subject of course).  I was really glad I had only bought one instead of the whole years. !





bellebud said:


> I wanted to add that when we started hsing 2 years ago, my crafty, artistic dd (then 9), did maybe 2 lapbooks (nothing we bought, we just made our own), and then she was done w/ lapbooking.  I was very surprised, because again, she was crafty and artistic (still is), but it just wasn't her thing.
> 
> don't buy anything yet - just look on-line for ideas and make your own w/ file folders.



Thanks, guys.  I think I will try a sample in the fall and see what happens 



meredith1 said:


> I don't homeschool but, did teach writing in second and fourth grades in Plano, Texas for 11 years.  Hopefully, I'm not stepping on toes here..
> 
> Journaling is the very best thing you can do.  Remember that writing is a process.  When your kiddo sits down to write anything the ideas are the ONLY thing that matter.  Spelling, punctuation, capitalization do not matter.  That's what the process is for-to go back in steps to revise the writing.
> 
> After your child gets his/her ideas down then, they could go back during the next lesson and circle the misspelled words.  On a another day they could use a variety of resources to help them spell the words correctly.  Asking you how to spell during the revision writing phase is absolutely a valid way of finding out spelling but, I always made them look at lease two other sources prior to asking me.  : )  On another day they may want to look up or find more rich vocabulary for ordinary words and on another pick four or five sentences to make into compound sentences to make use of varying sentence structure which, makes your writing more interesting.
> 
> Also, along these lines, I had my kiddos use a highlighter marker to highlight every other line of a piece of notebook paper.  When they were writing their first copy they wrote on the white lines.  The highlighted lines were used in the revision process only.  They use the highlighted lines for their corrections.  This really solidified the idea of writing as a process.
> 
> Again, I hope I didn't step on any toes.  I really enjoyed teaching writing and actually learned so much while teaching it.  GL to all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> ETA-Not everything your child writes has to be an edited piece of work.  That's just not real life.   When you want to teach vocabulary, verbs, nouns, sentence structure, punctuation, ect have your child pull a piece of writing from their writing folder (their choice, something that they are particularly fond of or had fun writing) and teach your concept from that writing.  That is how the writing process works!



Thanks so much for giving us your insight.  I love your last paragraph and it has really started me thinking.


----------



## sparks19

Hello 

I hope you all don't mind me posting a few FREAK OUTS and questions lol.

My daughter is 3 1/2.  She goes to preschool one day a week and the rest of the time I am a SAHM.  As my hubby says "don't worry so much.... you've been teaching her for the past 3 1/2 years why is this any different?"  It just IS lol.

Mostly... I honestly don't know what to expect.  How did you guys get started?  resources?  I'm really freaking out about whether this is something I will be able to handle or not.  I think I'm making it out to be harder than it is (not saying it's not hard or not a serious undertaking... I just think I'm blowing it out of proportion) but that still doesn't stop me from worrying lol.

I need to really start getting into this and getting things set up and I really just need some support from people who do homeschool.  I just worry that I have to be SUPER mom to do this and I am a good mother but I'm not June Cleaver lol.  how do I know if I can do this or not?

How did you get started?


----------



## chris31997

sparks19 said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me posting a few FREAK OUTS and questions lol.
> 
> My daughter is 3 1/2.  She goes to preschool one day a week and the rest of the time I am a SAHM.  As my hubby says "don't worry so much.... you've been teaching her for the past 3 1/2 years why is this any different?"  It just IS lol.
> 
> Mostly... I honestly don't know what to expect.  How did you guys get started?  resources?  I'm really freaking out about whether this is something I will be able to handle or not.  I think I'm making it out to be harder than it is (not saying it's not hard or not a serious undertaking... I just think I'm blowing it out of proportion) but that still doesn't stop me from worrying lol.
> 
> I need to really start getting into this and getting things set up and I really just need some support from people who do homeschool.  I just worry that I have to be SUPER mom to do this and I am a good mother but I'm not June Cleaver lol.  how do I know if I can do this or not?
> 
> How did you get started?




I am not a June Cleaver, either  In fact, a friend of mine laughs at me because I turn everything into a field trip.  I make life one big learning expierance.  When we go to the beach, we look for shells and critters and have a blast  When we go to WDW, we go to Epcot and visit every country and taste our way around the world.  

At your DD age, I would get books about animals and read them and go to the zoo.  I would get books about colors and find the colors in life outside.  I would cook with her.  I would find crafts that you can do with her and make Christmas presents with her for her grandparents.  As her skills improve, go to the local bookstore and get workbooks like Jumpstart or Kumo and work those with her.  But I would keep those to an hour or less right now.  As she ages, than you can get harder books.  

I would also find a local group that you can meet with.  You can buy used books from them or get an idea of what books you would like.  Better yet, you can have a local sounding board and some other kids for DD to play with.


----------



## bellebud

sparks19 said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me posting a few FREAK OUTS and questions lol.
> 
> My daughter is 3 1/2.  She goes to preschool one day a week and the rest of the time I am a SAHM.  As my hubby says "don't worry so much.... you've been teaching her for the past 3 1/2 years why is this any different?"  It just IS lol.
> 
> Mostly... I honestly don't know what to expect.  How did you guys get started?  resources?  I'm really freaking out about whether this is something I will be able to handle or not.  I think I'm making it out to be harder than it is (not saying it's not hard or not a serious undertaking... I just think I'm blowing it out of proportion) but that still doesn't stop me from worrying lol.
> 
> I need to really start getting into this and getting things set up and I really just need some support from people who do homeschool.  I just worry that I have to be SUPER mom to do this and I am a good mother but I'm not June Cleaver lol.  how do I know if I can do this or not?
> 
> How did you get started?



it's totally normal to be 'worried' about it.  but you'll do just fine.  

To make you feel better (but this is not 'necessary'), I'd go out and get a "National Standards" pre-K workbook, and maybe a K one, just to have it.  It will simply give you a general idea of what prek and K kids are doing around the country.  Then you can relax, knowing you're 'keeping up'... but I say that as someone who has come to learn in the past 2 years (that's how long we've been hsing, and my kids are 11yo and 9yo), that "keeping up" isn't something I should be worried about.  (but I still do).  

Just enjoy exploring anything your dd is interested in, and have a ball!


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

Had to share -- my kiddos are taking their end-of-year testing, and I'm sitting here, enjoying the silence and getting my Disney fix!  I'd initially thought I'd work while they tested, but the Disney siren song was calling...


----------



## scootch

My dd will be going into 6th grade. She has gone to a catholic school grades k-5. I am considering doing a virtual school(online) with supplementation for the first year. Is this a good idea or should I buy a curriculum?. I am a stay at home mom and have a bachelor degree in science, dh has a master's in teaching(teaches at a public school) and my brother also has a master's in math, retiring from teaching this year, so we do have resources available. Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## jacksmomma

scootch said:


> My dd will be going into 6th grade. She has gone to a catholic school grades k-5. I am considering doing a virtual school(online) with supplementation for the first year. Is this a good idea or should I buy a curriculum?. I am a stay at home mom and have a bachelor degree in science, dh has a master's in teaching(teaches at a public school) and my brother also has a master's in math, retiring from teaching this year, so we do have resources available. Any opinions appreciated.



I do not have personal experience, but I am friends with a couple of families that include "older homeschoolers" (ie: middle or high school) and they are enrolled in virtual academies and love them.  Both sets of parents supplement the learning with field trips and hands on experiences and the kids are doing great!


----------



## sparks19

bellebud said:


> it's totally normal to be 'worried' about it.  but you'll do just fine.
> 
> To make you feel better (but this is not 'necessary'), I'd go out and get a "National Standards" pre-K workbook, and maybe a K one, just to have it.  It will simply give you a general idea of what prek and K kids are doing around the country.  Then you can relax, knowing you're 'keeping up'... but I say that as someone who has come to learn in the past 2 years (that's how long we've been hsing, and my kids are 11yo and 9yo), that "keeping up" isn't something I should be worried about.  (but I still do).
> 
> Just enjoy exploring anything your dd is interested in, and have a ball!



Thank you.  I know it's normal to worry but for some reason I always think I'm the only one lol

that's a great idea.  I think something like that will give me a good place to start to get an idea of what I'm going to be doing.

Thank you for your help


----------



## chicagoshannon

sparks19 said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope you all don't mind me posting a few FREAK OUTS and questions lol.
> 
> My daughter is 3 1/2.  She goes to preschool one day a week and the rest of the time I am a SAHM.  As my hubby says "don't worry so much.... you've been teaching her for the past 3 1/2 years why is this any different?"  It just IS lol.
> 
> Mostly... I honestly don't know what to expect.  How did you guys get started?  resources?  I'm really freaking out about whether this is something I will be able to handle or not.  I think I'm making it out to be harder than it is (not saying it's not hard or not a serious undertaking... I just think I'm blowing it out of proportion) but that still doesn't stop me from worrying lol.
> 
> I need to really start getting into this and getting things set up and I really just need some support from people who do homeschool.  I just worry that I have to be SUPER mom to do this and I am a good mother but I'm not June Cleaver lol.  how do I know if I can do this or not?
> 
> How did you get started?



I started by reading the previous thread on here.  Then I ordered a whole bunch of catalogs for all the curriculum places.  I then tried one out.  I liked it (Horizons by Alpha Omega) but there wasn't much reading included.  So I'm switching to Sonlight.  It's literature based so we get to read lots of stories.  I haven't used it yet so we'll see if I keep doing it down the road.  We then picked a math program.

Don't be afraid to ditch something if its not working for you.


----------



## Mommy2three

Does anyone here use Verticy Learning?  I am going to be pulling my son (9) out of school after this school year is finished, and just homeschool him.  He was diagnosed with PDD-NOS (autism spectrum), and has been previously homeschooled.  I put him back into public school a year and a half ago, and it seems as though hes actually not learning anything, his grade level has actually went down since he started back at public school.  We have previously used calvert, but with all his language based issues, i thought we would try verticy for next year.  His autism therapist actually suggested homeschooling highly when I told her i was considering it.  She said right away "Yes" she would do it if she were me.  Our school district is making some major changes this year, which will start next year.  they are closing 2 schools, and putting all 4th and 5th graders at one school.  Ive talked to the school, and they said there will be 30 kids in each class! WHOA! Thats alot!  Theres always been alot of bullying issues towards him as well while in public school, getting beat up last year on a daily basis!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

We use Verticy for my ds. He has dyslexia. If you used Calvert before then you will be pleased with it. I LOVE the writing portion. Make sure to do the placement testing.


----------



## Mommy2three

Thanks Danjoealexisis.  We did the placement testing already. He tested at yellow level for phonics and orange level for the composition part, and 3rd grade for core.


----------



## sparks19

chicagoshannon said:


> I started by reading the previous thread on here.  Then I ordered a whole bunch of catalogs for all the curriculum places.  I then tried one out.  I liked it (Horizons by Alpha Omega) but there wasn't much reading included.  So I'm switching to Sonlight.  It's literature based so we get to read lots of stories.  I haven't used it yet so we'll see if I keep doing it down the road.  We then picked a math program.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ditch something if its not working for you.



I'll have to look for the 1st homeschool thread.  that's a great idea, thanks for the suggestion

Here is a couple more questions.  What age did you start?  like kindergarten would be 5 years old normally... did you do a pre K program?

Also Have any of you done a second language?


----------



## sparks19

also could someone direct me to the first homeschool chat thread?  I can't seem to find it

NEVERMIND lol reading is fundamental


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

sparks19 said:


> also could someone direct me to the first homeschool chat thread?  I can't seem to find it



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787845

This is the second one and in the first post is a link to the first one.

Hope that helps


----------



## bellebud

sparks19 said:


> Also Have any of you done a second language?



we're doing Rosetta Stone Spanish.  The kids are doing very well w/ it.  I bought the 'homeschool' version.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hello, everyone!  I'll introduce myself a little bit.  I've been homeschooling from the beginning.  We're about to finish our 6th year.  Two of my kids are in school right now.  We've used K12 every year so far.  

I'm seriously thinking of leaving K12 for a variety of reasons.  I've been researching all the curricula out there for months now, and my head is spinning!  I've had no real free time lately.  I've got things narrowed down now and when I make my final selections I will price things out.  I'm trying to get this all finished before the  K12 spring sale is over (just in case).

 I'm having a hard time finding a literature program.  I want to use real books and I need some guidance when it comes to including all genres and questions for comprehension, etc.  Does anyone have any suggestions?

I'll list all my subject choices when I'm done b/c I'd love to hear your opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Jessica14

meredith1 said:


> I don't homeschool but, did teach writing in second and fourth grades in Plano, Texas for 11 years.  Hopefully, I'm not stepping on toes here..
> 
> Journaling is the very best thing you can do.  Remember that writing is a process.  When your kiddo sits down to write anything the ideas are the ONLY thing that matter.  Spelling, punctuation, capitalization do not matter.  That's what the process is for-to go back in steps to revise the writing.
> 
> After your child gets his/her ideas down then, they could go back during the next lesson and circle the misspelled words.  On a another day they could use a variety of resources to help them spell the words correctly.  Asking you how to spell during the revision writing phase is absolutely a valid way of finding out spelling but, I always made them look at lease two other sources prior to asking me.  : )  On another day they may want to look up or find more rich vocabulary for ordinary words and on another pick four or five sentences to make into compound sentences to make use of varying sentence structure which, makes your writing more interesting.
> 
> Also, along these lines, I had my kiddos use a highlighter marker to highlight every other line of a piece of notebook paper.  When they were writing their first copy they wrote on the white lines.  The highlighted lines were used in the revision process only.  They use the highlighted lines for their corrections.  This really solidified the idea of writing as a process.
> 
> Again, I hope I didn't step on any toes.  I really enjoyed teaching writing and actually learned so much while teaching it.  GL to all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> ETA-Not everything your child writes has to be an edited piece of work.  That's just not real life.   When you want to teach vocabulary, verbs, nouns, sentence structure, punctuation, ect have your child pull a piece of writing from their writing folder (their choice, something that they are particularly fond of or had fun writing) and teach your concept from that writing.  That is how the writing process works!



This sounds a lot like the Columbia University Writing Workshop.  I taught it years ago and continue to do so when I sub.  My kids use it too and when we start HS come the fall, I'm goig to continue with it.  It's so much more useful than workbooks for things like grammar and the like.  I love teaching writing as well!
Jessica


----------



## Jessica14

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hello, everyone!  I'll introduce myself a little bit.  I've been homeschooling from the beginning.  We're about to finish our 6th year.  Two of my kids are in school right now.  We've used K12 every year so far.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of leaving K12 for a variety of reasons.  I've been researching all the curricula out there for months now, and my head is spinning!  I've had no real free time lately.  I've got things narrowed down now and when I make my final selections I will price things out.  I'm trying to get this all finished before the  K12 spring sale is over (just in case).
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding a literature program.  I want to use real books and I need some guidance when it comes to including all genres and questions for comprehension, etc.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I'll list all my subject choices when I'm done b/c I'd love to hear your opinions.
> 
> Thanks!



We are pulling the kids and my head had been spinning as well!  Just when I thought I had settled on something, I change my mind.  As of yesterday, I switched both kids from Math Mammoth to my DD taking on Singapore and keeping DS in MM for 1st even though he would have been going into 2nd.  Waaay too many decisions!

I am planning on doing a lot of literature and essentially, I'm going to incorporate it into all areas.  I'm looking at Moving Beyond the Page because their social studies, science, and lang. arts all go together.  I'm not buying the LA curriculum but will be using their book list hand and hand with the soc. st. and science.(Christian based Sonlight is similar in their approach). Also, I will be looking at the following genres and introducing them to the kids by letting them select the books for each: (these were "stolen" from my school district-I sub there-and like what they offer in this area)Nonfiction; book series; mysteries; social issues; folktales, fairytales and fables; content area reading; realistic fiction.  

I don't have a curriculum for it.  I'm sure you can find characteristics of each and then form questions around that.  think I'm going to do that although I haven't really researched it yet.

Good luck to you! Jessica


----------



## jacksmomma

I have poked my head into this thread a bit here and there, but just wanted to post that we are now officially homeschoolers.  DH and I bought our curriculum over the weekend!    I am thrilled to bits and scared to death!    DS will begin KG in September.

My next task is to find a co-op in my area.  I am having a terrible time searching the internet.  I guess I might have to get a facebook page to find the most current information.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bellebud

jacksmomma said:


> I have poked my head into this thread a bit here and there, but just wanted to post that we are now officially homeschoolers.  DH and I bought our curriculum over the weekend!    I am thrilled to bits and scared to death!    DS will begin KG in September.
> 
> My next task is to find a co-op in my area.  I am having a terrible time searching the internet.  I guess I might have to get a facebook page to find the most current information.  Anyone have any suggestions?



I'd also suggest going to all the libraries in your area and ask them.  Also, yahoo groups... that's where many of the homeschooling groups in my area have their info.  And simply ask around - go to local parks during the school days - homeschool groups often meet at parks in the middle of the week.


----------



## mariezp

jacksmomma said:


> I have poked my head into this thread a bit here and there, but just wanted to post that we are now officially homeschoolers.  DH and I bought our curriculum over the weekend!    I am thrilled to bits and scared to death!    DS will begin KG in September.
> 
> My next task is to find a co-op in my area.  I am having a terrible time searching the internet.  I guess I might have to get a facebook page to find the most current information.  Anyone have any suggestions?


Might I ask what area you are in? With some luck maybe you could bump into someone in your area right here on the DIS. Wouldn't that be cool?!!! Otherwise, keep a watch in your local newspaper. You may even call them to see if they know of any groups that have advertised in the past. Perhaps your Chamber of Commerce or city hall?


----------



## The6ofUs

We were talking on another thread about the homeschool trip to Disney this year (November 12-19) with the Carolina Homeschooler group (doing the Disney educational classes). Is anyone else going?

Has anyone signed up for their Space Camp trip? I want to do that one, too.


----------



## alliesmommy

Hi everyone.  Can I join ya'll?

DH and I have decided to homeschool our DD.  We are still in research mode and are currently shopping around for curriculum.  I'm so excited!  

Now, time to go back to the beginning and catch up.


----------



## lshaw6

Hi all!  We are a homeschooling family in NC and will most likely be relocating to FL before the end of the year.  I have read the homeschooling laws for FL, the school system/superintendent seems involved down there and they aren't here.  Has anyone relocated to FL and had any difficulties homeschooling there as opposed to the state they moved from?  Has anyone tried FL Virtual school and if so, how do you/your children like it?  My oldest is going to be a senior this year and was thinking about going back to public school for that.  Any idea what that would entail?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## bellebud

alliesmommy said:


> Hi everyone.  Can I join ya'll?
> 
> DH and I have decided to homeschool our DD.  We are still in research mode and are currently shopping around for curriculum.  I'm so excited!
> 
> Now, time to go back to the beginning and catch up.



welcome!!  it's a very exciting journey to homeschool your children, and this thread is a great resource for info as well as support.  I've been hsing for 2 years now (mine are 11yo and 9yo), and I've never gotten out of 'research mode'... it's too much fun finding new things for our kids to learn from.


----------



## alliesmommy

There's so much information available.  It's a bit overwhelming!

DH and I are going to a conference in August.  I think we've pretty much settled on the curriculum that we're going to try out for DD's first year, but we want to see what else is out there before we commit to purchasing it.  

I'm looking into a group that's in our county.  They have Mom's Night Out once a month and field trips pretty frequently as well.  

We are converting our spare room into a classroom for DD.   She's currently in preschool.  There's going to be a lot of transitioning for DD and we thought that if we had a dedicated place for school that it might make the transition a little easier.


----------



## mom2att

lshaw6 said:


> Hi all!  We are a homeschooling family in NC and will most likely be relocating to FL before the end of the year.  I have read the homeschooling laws for FL, the school system/superintendent seems involved down there and they aren't here.  Has anyone relocated to FL and had any difficulties homeschooling there as opposed to the state they moved from?  Has anyone tried FL Virtual school and if so, how do you/your children like it?  My oldest is going to be a senior this year and was thinking about going back to public school for that.  Any idea what that would entail?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Really the only way the school system is involved is that you are required to send them a letter of intent when you begin homeschooling, and annually a form signed by a state certified teacher that states that your child has made "progress commensurate with their ability."  Said teacher can make this recommendation based on an evaluation of a portfolio of your child's work, or by viewing your child's scores on a nationally-normed state standardized test.  You also have the option of having your child take the FCAT with the public schools, and a couple of other less-used options.  Basically you just send in your paperwork to the school board and never hear from them, that's how involved they are.

My oldest has taken several  FLVS classes and we have been pleased.  There are a couple of options with FLVS--the state-run organization and the district franchise operations.  With the state-run portion, you can sign up at any time, you can pick and choose whatever classes you want to take, you have an entire year from your start date to complete your course (and they are not too picky on completion dates), and there is no standardized testing required.  For most of the district franchises, you are considered a public school student and have to play by their rules.  They run on the school year calendar, you take a full course load, and you are supposed to take the FCAT.  As far as I know the actual courses are the same.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

alliesmommy said:


> There's so much information available.  It's a bit overwhelming!
> 
> DH and I are going to a conference in August.  I think we've pretty much settled on the curriculum that we're going to try out for DD's first year, but we want to see what else is out there before we commit to purchasing it.
> 
> I'm looking into a group that's in our county.  They have Mom's Night Out once a month and field trips pretty frequently as well.
> 
> We are converting our spare room into a classroom for DD.   She's currently in preschool.  There's going to be a lot of transitioning for DD and we thought that if we had a dedicated place for school that it might make the transition a little easier.



If you think you're overwhelmed now, wait until the homeschool conference.  A friend & I went to the one in Arlington last month & it was crazy! Fun, but information overload.  Are you guys going to the big one in Houston? I would love to go, but I think we've almost got everything purchased. I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy TEACHING TEXTBOOKS (5) for my DD10. I might do MATH U SEE (2) for my DS8. What curriculum did you choose?

That's wonderful that you'll have a designated classroom! I wish we did. We have a teeny-tiny office & we'll probably just let the kids use it (one at a time) to do math or something. For the most part, we'll probably just sit at the kitchen table to do most of our curriculum. I will let them read in their bedrooms where it's comfy. I wish you the best


----------



## the5coops

alliesmommy said:


> There's so much information available.  It's a bit overwhelming!
> 
> DH and I are going to a conference in August.  I think we've pretty much settled on the curriculum that we're going to try out for DD's first year, but we want to see what else is out there before we commit to purchasing it.
> 
> I'm looking into a group that's in our county.  They have Mom's Night Out once a month and field trips pretty frequently as well.
> 
> We are converting our spare room into a classroom for DD.   She's currently in preschool.  There's going to be a lot of transitioning for DD and we thought that if we had a dedicated place for school that it might make the transition a little easier.



Jumping in here...but wanted to let you know about HEAR in Rockwall.  They are a support group and have around 275 families in Rockwall and the surrounding areas. I have been homeschooling since the beginning (my oldest is 13) and we have done tons of activities with this group.

Shelley


----------



## graygables

15yo is really struggling with reading/comprehension/analysis.  She hates to read as it is.  Got a late start due to vision tracking problems, has Asperger's and selective mutism, so the whole process was torture for her.  I have been unsuccessful in finding a single genre or author that interests her (and believe me, we've tried).  I've considered buying her a Nook (she's not a fan of my Kindle, prefers the color/shiny/backlit), but I don't want to spend the money if it isn't going to help her move forward.

We are using Life With Fred for math and she seems to be OK with that, although struggling here and there (she's a math-phobe, too).  I kinda lost it with her the other day and told her to research it and choose 4 books that she wants to read for school, the only requirement is that they come from a 9th grade book list.  She's still not found anything.  I can't just hand her Huckleberry Finn and have her get through it, much less understand.  I had Hound of the Baskervilles on my Kindle and had her read the first bit, but when we went to talk about it, she had no idea the Holmes had insulted Watson even though she could give me a general gist of the story so far. Things like plot, characterization, climax are all foreign to her.

I used to be an English teacher for a short time.  I should be a trained professional, but to be honest, I NEVER had a student who could not comprehend and re-interpret what he'd read.  None of my coursework prepared me for this.  I'm simply at a loss.

Does anyone have any suggestions for reading comprehension exercises that won't make a high schooler feel "stupid"?

ETA: she writes just fine, but cannot create fiction.  It has to be fact-based, research type stuff.  She struggles somewhat, but can do it.


----------



## bellebud

graygables said:


> 15yo is really struggling with reading/comprehension/analysis.  She hates to read as it is.  Got a late start due to vision tracking problems, has Asperger's and selective mutism, so the whole process was torture for her.



I honestly don't have any suggestions for you, but wanted to give you a big 

Sounds like a difficult situation... my nephew is on the spectrum, and he's very literal (he's only 4yo), but I can see where he'll be like this too in the future.  

My first thought is, are you asking her to do something she literally cannot do?  I'm not sure, I'm just throwing that out there, being she's on the spectrum.  Is it a 'must' that she reads and understands plots, symbolism, etc... something that just doesn't register in her brain?  I just googled reading fiction for aspergers and lots of things came up.  Have you tried that?


----------



## The6ofUs

graygables said:


> I used to be an English teacher for a short time.  I should be a trained professional, but to be honest, I NEVER had a student who could not comprehend and re-interpret what he'd read.  None of my coursework prepared me for this.  I'm simply at a loss.



Have you tried audiobooks instead of print books? Literature is literature, whether it's via the written page, e-ink (ebooks), or audio files. Many libraries have great books you can download via their websites. I suggest trying that before purchasing another ereader. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## laura.anne

graygables said:


> 15yo is really struggling with reading/comprehension/analysis.  She hates to read as it is.  Got a late start due to vision tracking problems, has Asperger's and selective mutism, so the whole process was torture for her.  I have been unsuccessful in finding a single genre or author that interests her (and believe me, we've tried).  I've considered buying her a Nook (she's not a fan of my Kindle, prefers the color/shiny/backlit), but I don't want to spend the money if it isn't going to help her move forward.
> 
> We are using Life With Fred for math and she seems to be OK with that, although struggling here and there (she's a math-phobe, too).  I kinda lost it with her the other day and told her to research it and choose 4 books that she wants to read for school, the only requirement is that they come from a 9th grade book list.  She's still not found anything.  I can't just hand her Huckleberry Finn and have her get through it, much less understand.  I had Hound of the Baskervilles on my Kindle and had her read the first bit, but when we went to talk about it, she had no idea the Holmes had insulted Watson even though she could give me a general gist of the story so far. Things like plot, characterization, climax are all foreign to her.
> 
> I used to be an English teacher for a short time.  I should be a trained professional, but to be honest, I NEVER had a student who could not comprehend and re-interpret what he'd read.  None of my coursework prepared me for this.  I'm simply at a loss.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for reading comprehension exercises that won't make a high schooler feel "stupid"?
> 
> ETA: she writes just fine, but cannot create fiction.  It has to be fact-based, research type stuff.  She struggles somewhat, but can do it.



Do you allow her to watch movies as part of your curriculum? It might help to do something like reading and comparing with a movie adaptation (or even a Wishbone adaptation, if that wouldn't make her feel babyish). As an Aspy myself (although we are definitely not all alike) one thing that my brain fixates on is differences and similarities as well as categorizing, so that's something I immediately thought of. I will be thinking about this as I go to bed tonight... hope you find something that works!


----------



## alliesmommy

the5coops said:


> Jumping in here...but wanted to let you know about HEAR in Rockwall.  They are a support group and have around 275 families in Rockwall and the surrounding areas. I have been homeschooling since the beginning (my oldest is 13) and we have done tons of activities with this group.
> 
> Shelley



Hi Shelley.  A friend that's going to be homeschooling and I were looking over the HEAR website tonight!  I've heard really good things about it.  We are in Travis Ranch, so it's really almost closer to Rockwall than Forney for us anyway (Forney address).  We were looking at the Kaufman County homeschool group, but I'm not sure I like that they haven't updated their website since 2009.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

graygables said:


> 15yo is really struggling with reading/comprehension/analysis.  She hates to read as it is.  Got a late start due to vision tracking problems, has Asperger's and selective mutism, so the whole process was torture for her.  I have been unsuccessful in finding a single genre or author that interests her (and believe me, we've tried).  I've considered buying her a Nook (she's not a fan of my Kindle, prefers the color/shiny/backlit), but I don't want to spend the money if it isn't going to help her move forward.
> 
> We are using Life With Fred for math and she seems to be OK with that, although struggling here and there (she's a math-phobe, too).  I kinda lost it with her the other day and told her to research it and choose 4 books that she wants to read for school, the only requirement is that they come from a 9th grade book list.  She's still not found anything.  I can't just hand her Huckleberry Finn and have her get through it, much less understand.  I had Hound of the Baskervilles on my Kindle and had her read the first bit, but when we went to talk about it, she had no idea the Holmes had insulted Watson even though she could give me a general gist of the story so far. Things like plot, characterization, climax are all foreign to her.
> 
> I used to be an English teacher for a short time.  I should be a trained professional, but to be honest, I NEVER had a student who could not comprehend and re-interpret what he'd read.  None of my coursework prepared me for this.  I'm simply at a loss.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for reading comprehension exercises that won't make a high schooler feel "stupid"?
> 
> ETA: she writes just fine, but cannot create fiction.  It has to be fact-based, research type stuff.  She struggles somewhat, but can do it.





Ok, I might not be much help but thought I would throw out a few random ideas that might spark some other idea.

My DS is not thrilled with reading or writing. He is a good gamer. Most of his fiction stories tend to be a retelling of the storyline from the latest game he has completed. It amazes me the details he remembers from the storyline. While they tend to have a great deal of dialogue and sound effects, they do included the elements of a fiction story.

We are in the car A LOT!!! So we listen to audio books all the time. The amount of details he recalls from these books is awesome. And even though my DD is a phenomenal writer, I believe listen to books has enhanced her writing ability. We have listen to so many good books but here are a few she might enjoy:
Cornelia Funk's books Dragon Rider (when she heard Brendan Fraser read this it inspired her to write Inkheart), The Thief Lord, The Inkheart series; Rick Riordan's The Percy Jackson series, and The 39 Clues series. Those are the first ones that pop into my head but there are so many good audio books.

I have another thought about some of the websites that you can participate in role playing stories, etc. but I will get more details together on that first.


----------



## figment3258

jacksmomma said:


> I have poked my head into this thread a bit here and there, but just wanted to post that we are now officially homeschoolers.  DH and I bought our curriculum over the weekend!    I am thrilled to bits and scared to death!    DS will begin KG in September.
> 
> My next task is to find a co-op in my area.  I am having a terrible time searching the internet.  I guess I might have to get a facebook page to find the most current information.  Anyone have any suggestions?



I found really great luck on yahoo groups. Just go t yahoo and search for home school groups in your area. Good luck! And welcome!


----------



## adisneymama

Does anyone here homeschool in FL?  Can you tell me about the laws there.  I've looked into them but it seems if I just homeschool using Bob Jones for example my child still has to take the standardized tests.  It looks as if there are other options but I don't understand what they are or mean.  We currently are in TX and it is very easy to homeschool here.  Help!  Thanks!


----------



## MiniGirl

Florida is not as friendly to homeschoolers as Texas, but it is still easy. We need to let the local school district know we are starting a homeschool program. We don't need to send the letter of intent each year -- just the first year. Then every year we need to either have our child take a standardized test and submit those scores OR we can have our children evaluated by a state certified teacher. All we need to show is that the child is making progress in line with his/her abilities. The state also asks that we maintain a portfolio of our child's work as well as a list of the books the child has read during the year. We don't need to show these to anyone (although the evaluator will look at them usually). These are just kept in case the district has any questions, etc. However, I do not know of a single instance where the district has asked to see these. Also, the evaluations are very relaxed and not intimidating at all. Many of the evaluators are former teachers who keep their certification current and do the evaluations on the side for a little cash to help offset their own homeschooling costs.

It really is easy though. No attendance records, grades, or need to get curriculum pre-approved. Of course, you could also go with an umbrella school, but then you would have to follow the rules for that school.


----------



## adisneymama

What is the evaluation based on?  Your curriculum or what the state says?  By standardized test does it have to be the state test or can you pick your own?  How do they handle special needs kids?  What is an umbrella school?  Is that like a church that has a group of homeschoolers that you pay a fee to the church but use whichever curriculum you want?  Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## graygables

Does anyone else school year round or do you take a summer break?  It was weird at the orthodontist yesterday answering the inevitable "summer questions" like "what grade will you be in next year?" (we don't stick to a strict grade leveling) and "what are your plans for the summer?" (ummm, same as the rest of the year?)  Lots of people think I'm horrid for "making the kids work all summer", but they get plenty of time off in the summer and the rest of the year.  We live in FL, so it's not like there isn't anything we can't do all year long.  My general response is, "I work all year, why shouldn't they?".


----------



## Nicolepa

graygables said:


> Does anyone else school year round or do you take a summer break?  It was weird at the orthodontist yesterday answering the inevitable "summer questions" like "what grade will you be in next year?" (we don't stick to a strict grade leveling) and "what are your plans for the summer?" (ummm, same as the rest of the year?)  Lots of people think I'm horrid for "making the kids work all summer", but they get plenty of time off in the summer and the rest of the year.  We live in FL, so it's not like there isn't anything we can't do all year long.  My general response is, "I work all year, why shouldn't they?".



I would love to HS year around.  Since I have one who's homeschooled and one who goes to school that is not possible.  I am stuck following the public school schedule or my son cries unfair.  He doesn't cry that when he's done at lunch though.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

graygables said:


> Does anyone else school year round or do you take a summer break?  It was weird at the orthodontist yesterday answering the inevitable "summer questions" like "what grade will you be in next year?" (we don't stick to a strict grade leveling) and "what are your plans for the summer?" (ummm, same as the rest of the year?)  Lots of people think I'm horrid for "making the kids work all summer", but they get plenty of time off in the summer and the rest of the year.  We live in FL, so it's not like there isn't anything we can't do all year long.  My general response is, "I work all year, why shouldn't they?".



When my kids were little we homeschooled year round.  When they got a little older they realized that other kids had summers off.  They started complaining and I caved.  I decided to let them have their summers off and it has kept me from burning out.


----------



## bellebud

We have a somewhat relaxed schedule during the 'school year', so we really just hs all year round, but I realize w/ a lot of other kids being off in the summer, if my kids want to go play w/ them, I just let them go.  

But we don't stop our learning during the summer by any means.  We seem to easily get it all in, without anyone feeling burnt out.  I'll give them a week truly "off" here and there (besides all the vacations we take where we don't take their regular work w/ us), but again even then, learning is still happening, even if it's not what we regularly do.  

We're very relaxed homeschoolers (not unschooling, not "school at home"), so we keep our schedule flexible.  So far, so good.


----------



## Rayvn

I am thinking of HS for my 3yo who is on the Autism Spectrum. I am not sure how to go about it, but I know he loves to learn. He knows his ABCs and can count to 20. He can also cout from 10 to 1. He knows his shapes and colors. He doesn't talk a lot and very one track minded. 

Leslie


----------



## disneymom3

graygables said:


> 15yo is really struggling with reading/comprehension/analysis.  She hates to read as it is.  Got a late start due to vision tracking problems, has Asperger's and selective mutism, so the whole process was torture for her.  I have been unsuccessful in finding a single genre or author that interests her (and believe me, we've tried).  I've considered buying her a Nook (she's not a fan of my Kindle, prefers the color/shiny/backlit), but I don't want to spend the money if it isn't going to help her move forward.
> 
> We are using Life With Fred for math and she seems to be OK with that, although struggling here and there (she's a math-phobe, too).  I kinda lost it with her the other day and told her to research it and choose 4 books that she wants to read for school, the only requirement is that they come from a 9th grade book list.  She's still not found anything.  I can't just hand her Huckleberry Finn and have her get through it, much less understand.  I had Hound of the Baskervilles on my Kindle and had her read the first bit, but when we went to talk about it, she had no idea the Holmes had insulted Watson even though she could give me a general gist of the story so far. Things like plot, characterization, climax are all foreign to her.
> 
> I used to be an English teacher for a short time.  I should be a trained professional, but to be honest, I NEVER had a student who could not comprehend and re-interpret what he'd read.  None of my coursework prepared me for this.  I'm simply at a loss.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for reading comprehension exercises that won't make a high schooler feel "stupid"?
> 
> ETA: she writes just fine, but cannot create fiction.  It has to be fact-based, research type stuff.  She struggles somewhat, but can do it.


We had a speaker on this type of thing at our recent conference.  I am not currently remembering the info but will check with a friend and get back to you.


Mouseketeer67 said:


> When my kids were little we homeschooled year round.  When they got a little older they realized that other kids had summers off.  They started complaining and I caved.  I decided to let them have their summers off and it has kept me from burning out.



This is me exactly.  When my kids were littler all their friends were homeschooled too. Now that they are bigger and more independent they know lots of kids in the neighborhood and it's hard to keep going.  However, the big reason I have decided I like having the break is for myself. Gives me time to really prep for our studies the following year.  And a chance to regenerate!!   We don't take the whole summer off. Generally a couple of weeks with NO expectations at all, then 6-8 weeks with some work, assigned daily activities (learning games, specific minutes of reading etc.)  Then we start school sometime in August.  I like to start by then because we don't end up with lots of leftover work when it finally gets nice out and we just want to be outside in the spring.


----------



## jacksmomma

Has any/everyone named their homeschool?  DH and I are currently brainstorming ideas, but have not come up with anything with real sticking power yet.


----------



## graygables

We jokingly called ours the "[last name] School for Girls".  At one point, hubby wanted to add "wayward" once they were teens, but I said no.


----------



## jacksmomma

graygables said:


> We jokingly called ours the "[last name] School for Girls".  At one point, hubby wanted to add "wayward" once they were teens, but I said no.



Too Funny!


----------



## Mama Who

graygables said:


> We jokingly called ours the "[last name] School for Girls".  At one point, hubby wanted to add "wayward" once they were teens, but I said no.




My Border's Educator Card says that we are the Lastname School For Wayward Children!


----------



## Nanu57v

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hello, everyone!  I'll introduce myself a little bit.  I've been homeschooling from the beginning.  We're about to finish our 6th year.  Two of my kids are in school right now.  We've used K12 every year so far.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of leaving K12 for a variety of reasons.  I've been researching all the curricula out there for months now, and my head is spinning!  I've had no real free time lately.  I've got things narrowed down now and when I make my final selections I will price things out.  I'm trying to get this all finished before the  K12 spring sale is over (just in case).
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding a literature program.  I want to use real books and I need some guidance when it comes to including all genres and questions for comprehension, etc.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I'll list all my subject choices when I'm done b/c I'd love to hear your opinions.
> 
> Thanks!



You asked this a while ago...but Sonlight uses real books...just a seperate math curriculum.  I have my credit card in hand and am about to order Sonlight and then Singapore Math.


----------



## Jessica14

If you are interested in a Christian progaram, Sonlight is the place to go.  If you are not, Moving Beyond the page is very similar but not Christian based.  I just ordered Social Studies, Language Arts, and Science from Moving Beyond the Page and Singapore Math from Sonlight.  MBtP also offers a separate math curriculm that is not literature based.  We are starting in September and are very excited!
Jessica


----------



## chicagoshannon

Nanu57v said:


> You asked this a while ago...but Sonlight uses real books...just a seperate math curriculum.  I have my credit card in hand and am about to order Sonlight and then Singapore Math.



Which year are you going with?  We have P3/4 and P4/5 for this coming year.


----------



## Nanu57v

chicagoshannon said:


> Which year are you going with?  We have P3/4 and P4/5 for this coming year.



We are going to do Core B with Grade 2 Readers.  My DD is 6 (need to update my signature) but she reads on a 4th grade level.  We were going to do Grade 3 readers, but the LA for Grade 3 readers is too advanced for her.  I've had it in my shopping cart a few months...with a purchase that big, I don't want to make the wrong decision!  Someone had mentioned I could use the Grade 3 readers and a "non-Sonlight" LA program...so many choices!  We are starting with Singapore 1B.  I had also considered doing Core A, but don't know how long I"ll get to HS, and I heard Core B is really good


----------



## mommyof2princesses

We are Rocky River Academy....we used to live in a neighborhood called Rocky River Crossing, so we sent with it.  The girls had crazy names at first, but I want to graduate them from our homeschool, so we opted for something we could put on a diploma!

We homeschool year round and take off a day or week when we need.  That frees us up for Disney and other great trips!  We are just finishing up our madatory testing for the year, but both girls are not through with all their work this year!

I am interested in hearing about Moving beyond the page.  We did sonlight this year but it seemed like too much to get done each day!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Nanu57v said:


> We are going to do Core B with Grade 2 Readers.  My DD is 6 (need to update my signature) but she reads on a 4th grade level.  We were going to do Grade 3 readers, but the LA for Grade 3 readers is too advanced for her.  I've had it in my shopping cart a few months...with a purchase that big, I don't want to make the wrong decision!  Someone had mentioned I could use the Grade 3 readers and a "non-Sonlight" LA program...so many choices!  We are starting with Singapore 1B.  I had also considered doing Core A, but don't know how long I"ll get to HS, and I heard Core B is really good



I think that's probably smart.  I hear a lot of complaints about Core K/A.  I have that at home for 2012.  lol  I think Sonlights LA doesn't match very well with their reading levels.  I know Madeline is ready for Core 1 readers but still not really up to Core K/A LA yet.  We won't be using their LA either.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mommyof2princesses said:


> We are Rocky River Academy....we used to live in a neighborhood called Rocky River Crossing, so we sent with it.  The girls had crazy names at first, but I want to graduate them from our homeschool, so we opted for something we could put on a diploma!
> 
> We homeschool year round and take off a day or week when we need.  That frees us up for Disney and other great trips!  We are just finishing up our madatory testing for the year, but both girls are not through with all their work this year!
> 
> I am interested in hearing about Moving beyond the page.  We did sonlight this year but it seemed like too much to get done each day!



ooh I like that name and idea.  Our subdivsion is called Fieldstone.  Maybe we'll use that as our school name.


----------



## jacksmomma

I have thought about using a landmark from where we live as our homeschool name, but I would like to move in the next 2-3 years.  The area where we are now does not have any great names or nicknames that I am fond of.


----------



## MommyBell08

X-cited! Just ordered Sonlight P4-5 for my DS... Cant wait to start!


----------



## jt'smom

i am in need of homeschool etiquette advice i am homeschooling my 15 y.o. son for the first time, and have joined the local groups in my area.  i'm finding though, that there is not a lot of high school students, more elementary and early middle school age.  i know there are high school homeschoolers in my town, but there aren't really any age-appropriate social opportunities for them to get together without it becoming taken over by parents who want to include the 11-12 y.o. set, because they have them working at high school level curriculum.

i know this sounds awful, and i don't mean it to, but there is a BIG difference in emotional development in an 11 y.o. and a 16 y.o.  i was talking to another mom about this, and she told me that the reason why they haven't been able to establish a strong high school level group is for that very reason.  

ok, i'm prepared for flames, but do you guys have any suggestions for how to navigate this type of issue without causing hard feelings? i really think there is a significant group of under-served high school age kids in my groups, and i would love to try and form a "sub-group" for them to participate in activities aimed at their level and interests. thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

jt'smom said:


> i am in need of homeschool etiquette advice i am homeschooling my 15 y.o. son for the first time, and have joined the local groups in my area.  i'm finding though, that there is not a lot of high school students, more elementary and early middle school age.  i know there are high school homeschoolers in my town, but there aren't really any age-appropriate social opportunities for them to get together without it becoming taken over by parents who want to include the 11-12 y.o. set, because they have them working at high school level curriculum.
> 
> i know this sounds awful, and i don't mean it to, but there is a BIG difference in emotional development in an 11 y.o. and a 16 y.o.  i was talking to another mom about this, and she told me that the reason why they haven't been able to establish a strong high school level group is for that very reason.
> 
> ok, i'm prepared for flames, but do you guys have any suggestions for how to navigate this type of issue without causing hard feelings? i really think there is a significant group of under-served high school age kids in my groups, and i would love to try and form a "sub-group" for them to participate in activities aimed at their level and interests. thanks for any suggestions!



I have to say that this is common.  We have the same issues here and right now my dd16 has no real local homeschool friends.  Most of her friends are from our old town (we just moved a year ago.) Even the new local prom had issues...was supposed to be for kids over 14. But somehow the 11, 12 and 13 year olds got them to make an exception.  There is no reason for kids that young to be at a prom!  DD did not go when she found out it was becoming yet another activity that was taken over by the younger crowd.

Check the local community college.  Many home school kids take classes there starting at 16 and you may be able to hook up there instead!  

The same group also takes over many of the educational groups they try to form, and within weeks it becomes a hang out instead of what it was originally planned for. A philosophy club recently became a "hang out at the mall" club.  The original members were quite upset...but it is the parents to blame.

Good luck!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

At our church the kids go into the "Youth Group" at the end of 5th grade. The grade range is 5-12th. To me that is too big of a age range. Because there are more high schoolers that younger kids my ds only goes to meetings that include religion class (dad makes him go). He really feels like the odd man out right now. So I guess we are experiencing the samething only backwards!


----------



## axpo23

I hope this group isn't closed yet??   Hi!  My name is Stephanie. I see you are on Part 3, so I am sure you are all pretty close by now.  I've recently joined DIS and just found this thread.  I'm going to back to the original to read, but thought I'd pop over here, ask if I could join and introduce myself just in case.  

I have three kids, DD (7 1/2)  (That  1/2 is important, right!!) DS1 4  and DS2, 2.5,  We've been homeschooling from the beginning and I just love it.  I found DIS bc we're planning our very first Disney World trip in November 2012, but realize this is so much more.    We use mostly My Father's World with other things and hope to begin DD's 3rd grade year the second (ish) week of July.  DS1 will be more concentrated preschool this year.  Our family vacation this year is the first week September in OBX, so I'd like to get some school in before we take a big break.

I hope I can join and I'd love to chat with other moms. It's so important to support other homeschooling moms!  Thanks so much.


----------



## axpo23

Mama Who said:


> My Border's Educator Card says that we are the Lastname School For Wayward Children!




Ha!  That's funny! Do the employees read it when you present it to them?  

We have a name, but we don't really use it.  In April 2010, my husband started his own software development  company named, 30 Cubits, LLC.  So, we're 30 Cubits Academy, with the hopes that at least one of the kids will want to learn part of the family business.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

axpo23 said:


> I hope this group isn't closed yet??   Hi!  My name is Stephanie. I see you are on Part 3, so I am sure you are all pretty close by now.  I've recently joined DIS and just found this thread.  I'm going to back to the original to read, but thought I'd pop over here, ask if I could join and introduce myself just in case.
> 
> I have three kids, DD (7 1/2)  (That  1/2 is important, right!!) DS1 4  and DS2, 2.5,  We've been homeschooling from the beginning and I just love it.  I found DIS bc we're planning our very first Disney World trip in November 2012, but realize this is so much more.    We use mostly My Father's World with other things and hope to begin DD's 3rd grade year the second (ish) week of July.  DS1 will be more concentrated preschool this year.  Our family vacation this year is the first week September in OBX, so I'd like to get some school in before we take a big break.
> 
> I hope I can join and I'd love to chat with other moms. It's so important to support other homeschooling moms!  Thanks so much.



Welcome to the group.  We are a very diverse group of Dis Homeschoolers.
If we can be of help, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## axpo23

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Welcome to the group.  We are a very diverse group of Dis Homeschoolers.
> If we can be of help, don't hesitate to ask.



Thank you!  That's very kind!


----------



## Razorback family

Nanu57v said:


> We are going to do Core B with Grade 2 Readers.  My DD is 6 (need to update my signature) but she reads on a 4th grade level.  We were going to do Grade 3 readers, but the LA for Grade 3 readers is too advanced for her.  I've had it in my shopping cart a few months...with a purchase that big, I don't want to make the wrong decision!  Someone had mentioned I could use the Grade 3 readers and a "non-Sonlight" LA program...so many choices!  We are starting with Singapore 1B.  I had also considered doing Core A, but don't know how long I"ll get to HS, and I heard Core B is really good



I love the Sonlight readers, but wanted to say from my experience with them, the content/subject matter can be difficult for a younger child that may be able to read at the higher levels.  If you haven't ordered your curriculum yet, you can always check out some of the books at the level that you're considering from your library and see what your DD thinks of them/ how well she understands them.   HTH


----------



## Pimama

Hello all, glad to have found you.  I've been homeschooling for 7 years and have five children ages 3 mo. to 16.  (one of these days I'll do a proper siggy but I'm new to this forum stuff and learning when I can find time). I hope to go back and see what you've all been talking about but those fun TR keep sucking me in.  I get to enjoy the Dis when I'm nursing but try to stop when he's done and get back to work.  

My question to you all is- what do you do with your old curriculum?  I try to pass on what I can but have not made the time to do a used fair and have missed them all this year.  I'm thinking about trying eBay but it seems like a lot of work and wonder if it's worth the time.  Sometimes I just want to drop it all off at Goodwill and be done with it!!

What do you do?


----------



## Nanu57v

Razorback family said:


> I love the Sonlight readers, but wanted to say from my experience with them, the content/subject matter can be difficult for a younger child that may be able to read at the higher levels.  If you haven't ordered your curriculum yet, you can always check out some of the books at the level that you're considering from your library and see what your DD thinks of them/ how well she understands them.   HTH




Yeah, she's read some of them already...we're only going up 1 grade level, so its not too much of a jump.  Now I'm anxious for my stuff to arrive.


----------



## axpo23

Pimama said:


> Hello all, glad to have found you.  I've been homeschooling for 7 years and have five children ages 3 mo. to 16.  (one of these days I'll do a proper siggy but I'm new to this forum stuff and learning when I can find time). I hope to go back and see what you've all been talking about but those fun TR keep sucking me in.  I get to enjoy the Dis when I'm nursing but try to stop when he's done and get back to work.
> 
> My question to you all is- what do you do with your old curriculum?  I try to pass on what I can but have not made the time to do a used fair and have missed them all this year.  I'm thinking about trying eBay but it seems like a lot of work and wonder if it's worth the time.  Sometimes I just want to drop it all off at Goodwill and be done with it!!
> 
> What do you do?




Hi!  I've kept most of it bc I know I'll need it for the younger ones and I don't want to buy it over.  However, some I've passed on to friends to use and then give back when I need it or I have donated the stuff I don't need.  I've thought about selling it.  I really haven't gone that route, bc I don't know how much it's worth it.  I'd rather give it to someone I know can use it.


----------



## Nanu57v

My first box day!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Nanu57v said:


> My first box day!



Have fun!

Anyone ever order from Timberdoodle?  I'm contemplating getting their baby and/or toddler core for DS to keep him occupied while I try to teach DD.


----------



## MiniGirl

chicagoshannon said:


> Have fun!
> 
> Anyone ever order from Timberdoodle?  I'm contemplating getting their baby and/or toddler core for DS to keep him occupied while I try to teach DD.



No, but many people on TWTM forum love Timberdoodle. In fact, someone posted they were having $2.99 shipping on all orders over $120. It expires tonight though.


I just wanted to share this. We've had such fun playing this game, and it is great for geography review.

http://www.geography-map-games.com/


----------



## bellebud

axpo23 said:


> I hope this group isn't closed yet??   Hi!  My name is Stephanie. I see you are on Part 3, so I am sure you are all pretty close by now.  I've recently joined DIS and just found this thread.  I'm going to back to the original to read, but thought I'd pop over here, ask if I could join and introduce myself just in case.
> 
> I have three kids, DD (7 1/2)  (That  1/2 is important, right!!) DS1 4  and DS2, 2.5,  We've been homeschooling from the beginning and I just love it.  I found DIS bc we're planning our very first Disney World trip in November 2012, but realize this is so much more.    We use mostly My Father's World with other things and hope to begin DD's 3rd grade year the second (ish) week of July.  DS1 will be more concentrated preschool this year.  Our family vacation this year is the first week September in OBX, so I'd like to get some school in before we take a big break.
> 
> I hope I can join and I'd love to chat with other moms. It's so important to support other homeschooling moms!  Thanks so much.



I really thought I replied to your post yesterday, but I can't find it... so....

HI and welcome!!  there's always room for more here, and there's always someone new all the time, so join right in   Glad you found us.  and yes, the DIS is much more than just if you're planning a trip to DW!  

We love OBX!!  We've been there 3x's w/ friends/extended family.  We've always stayed up in Corolla.  So nice and peaceful!!  

My kids are dd11 and ds9, and we've been hsing for 2 years now and LOVE it!  It's changed our lives for the better in soooo many ways!  I still don't use any one curriculum, as my kids both learn so differently, one box would never fit us.  We're also part of a wonderful hsing group where we attend weekly classes, do lots of field trips, weekly park days, etc, so we're always on the go!  We'll be heading up to Maine in Sept, and we won't bring any 'school work' with us, but they also learn as they live, which is one of the best parts of hsing to me.  




Pimama said:


> Hello all, glad to have found you.  I've been homeschooling for 7 years and have five children ages 3 mo. to 16.  (one of these days I'll do a proper siggy but I'm new to this forum stuff and learning when I can find time). I hope to go back and see what you've all been talking about but those fun TR keep sucking me in.  I get to enjoy the Dis when I'm nursing but try to stop when he's done and get back to work.
> 
> My question to you all is- what do you do with your old curriculum?  I try to pass on what I can but have not made the time to do a used fair and have missed them all this year.  I'm thinking about trying eBay but it seems like a lot of work and wonder if it's worth the time.  Sometimes I just want to drop it all off at Goodwill and be done with it!!
> 
> What do you do?



Hi and welcome 

I give away my old books that we've outgrown to others in our hsing group, and since I don't use any real curriculum, I don't have much to give away that I spent any good amount of money on.  The others in my group who have actual boxed "curriculum" I believe try to get a little money for it to put towards their new school year - again, in our own group or the other local yahoo hsing groups.


----------



## SCHBR'smom

Hmmm, no posts in awhile....  Just want to bump this back up.

I'm itching to start school back up, just to get back in a bit of a routine.  All of our curriculum is here.  At least, I hope so.   I still want to get a few math manipulatives, but I think that's it.  Life has been crazy and I'm craving a bit of normalcy.  DD2 has an endoscopy next week, so I guess we will have to wait until after that.  But, I do plan to start back up by August!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

I'm jealous! I wish I had all our curriculum picked out and here! I am still struggling with DS13 history! Ugh! They give us homeschoolers way too many choices!


----------



## SCHBR'smom

danjoealexis3006 said:


> I'm jealous! I wish I had all our curriculum picked out and here! I am still struggling with DS13 history! Ugh! They give us homeschoolers way too many choices!



 It's both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I hear you on all of the choices.  We will be starting on August 1st.  We plan to do year round schooling at least for the younger years.


----------



## Nicolepa

I can't start up until 9/6 as that's when my PS daughter goes back and my son will have a fit if he has to start earlier.  That being said we didn't finish until 6/22 so we are no way ready to start back up again!

 We are switching things up again this year.  I signed him (I guess us) up for Classical Conversations.  I hope that the "peer pressure" will encourage him to start memorizing the basics.  Plus he's been starting to miss the socialization a bit.  

That being said I have no idea what that entails.  I have one source telling me that this is just an addition to my regular curriculum and another telling me that this will replace my history & LA for the most part.  I have no clue.  I went ahead and ordered my LA because my son did really well with it and we are in the middle of the year w/our History/Science since we switched last year, so I'm going to prep some of that to supplement the CC.


----------



## axpo23

Hi!  We are starting Preschool this week.  We have to have some sort of structure in the morning and I'll start 3rd grade with my DD next week.  It's been in the 90's (with a heat index of over 100-115) this week so we've only been outside for swim lessons.    So....school starts.    We might as well, we've got all the stuff, I just need to read it.


OH!  And send in my letters to the school board.  OY!


----------



## bellebud

we pretty much do year round, with breaks whenever we feel like it.  

I gave them a couple of weeks 'off' when the schools around here got out, but we still listened to 'story of the world' in the car, and I've been using teaching with movies dot com... so in reality, it never really stops.  We don't use curriculum by grades really (a little, but only for a reference point)... we really try to do what they're interested in.  DS9 needs to work on his mult. tables, but I try not to stress, because I know I can frustrate both of us now by pounding it in, or waiting until he's ready to grasp it, and it will be done overnight practically.  I've seen it so many times already in our 2 years of hsing.  But it's still so hard as a mom who was schooled to get out of the 'school box', ya know?  Relaxing as a hs mom is really difficult!!


----------



## axpo23

Bellebud--that is true!  I had some grand plans to continue with DD's Math and DS's preschool through our summer break (which was only going to be about a month to 6 weeks).  Things just got away from me.  I needed the break, too, I suppose.   But, it's life. 

I figure they'll all get it eventually--


----------



## MiniGirl

Nicolepa said:


> We are switching things up again this year.  I signed him (I guess us) up for Classical Conversations.  I hope that the "peer pressure" will encourage him to start memorizing the basics.  Plus he's been starting to miss the socialization a bit.
> 
> That being said I have no idea what that entails.  I have one source telling me that this is just an addition to my regular curriculum and another telling me that this will replace my history & LA for the most part.  I have no clue.  I went ahead and ordered my LA because my son did really well with it and we are in the middle of the year w/our History/Science since we switched last year, so I'm going to prep some of that to supplement the CC.



We are starting our 3rd year with CC, so obviously, we enjoy it. How CC looks in our home, however, has changed each year. We joined midway through the year. The girls were really craving some time with kids their own age, and I was having health problems and was having a hard time keeping us on track. With CC, the girls had that social outlet and I knew that we would get at least 1 good day of schooling in every week. The following year we did a lot more and really focused on our memory and expanded on the topics. However, I wasn't really ready to give up our other curriculum. This year, though, CC will be our core. For example, since Week 1 history sentence has to do with Columbus, we will study him. We will study types of tissue for Science, etc. We will continue with our math, though, and grammar and spelling fir my youngest. My oldest will also be in Essentials, so she will get this there.

Here is a blog I enjoy reading by a CC mom. She has lots of great resources and ideas. 

http://halfahundredacrewood.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nicolepa

MiniGirl said:


> We are starting our 3rd year with CC, so obviously, we enjoy it. How CC looks in our home, however, has changed each year. We joined midway through the year. The girls were really craving some time with kids their own age, and I was having health problems and was having a hard time keeping us on track. With CC, the girls had that social outlet and I knew that we would get at least 1 good day of schooling in every week. The following year we did a lot more and really focused on our memory and expanded on the topics. However, I wasn't really ready to give up our other curriculum. This year, though, CC will be our core. For example, since Week 1 history sentence has to do with Columbus, we will study him. We will study types of tissue for Science, etc. We will continue with our math, though, and grammar and spelling fir my youngest. My oldest will also be in Essentials, so she will get this there.
> 
> Here is a blog I enjoy reading by a CC mom. She has lots of great resources and ideas.
> 
> http://halfahundredacrewood.blogspot.com/



Thank you for that site.  It looks wonderful!  I will have to browse more this evening when I have some time.  

My son is going into 4th grade so he will be in both Foundations & Essentials.  I was hoping I could take whatever the Grammar subject was for the week and use that part of our grammar curriculum.  I wan him in Essentials so that he will have the math practice, science etc.  I don't care so much about the grammar part.  

As for the history.  I'm debating continuing my curriculum, or just supplementing like you said.  I will probably start out w/my own curriculum at a slower pace.  It's a unit study and he loves it (for the most part ;-).  I really want him to learn the importance of memorization.  He just doesn't understand that while he can compute the multiplication problem each time, it will go a lot faster if he memorizes it.  Same with history, I've tried to explain that if he just remembers names of people and important events along with a couple of facts that I won't keep asking the same thing over and over.


----------



## Belle0101

Where could I find info that homeschooling your child will not lead them to be socially inept?  

My right to homeschool DS16 is being threatened by his bio. father.  He has filed a motion that I be stripped of my full custody status, he be given custody and DS be returned to public school.  The socialization being only one of the reasons against homeschooling.  

I have an atty but anything that I can find for him I feel will only strengthen my case.  HSLDA can't help because the topic of custody is being addressed.  

Thanks in advance.  

BTW - some prayers and / or pixie dust wouldn't hurt, if you're so inclined.


----------



## jacksmomma

Belle0101 said:


> Where could I find info that homeschooling your child will not lead them to be socially inept?
> 
> My right to homeschool DS16 is being threatened by his bio. father.  He has filed a motion that I be stripped of my full custody status, he be given custody and DS be returned to public school.  The socialization being only one of the reasons against homeschooling.
> 
> I have an atty but anything that I can find for him I feel will only strengthen my case.  HSLDA can't help because the topic of custody is being addressed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW - some prayers and / or pixie dust wouldn't hurt, if you're so inclined.



I will send up lots of prayers!  I would contact HSLDA, they will be able to give you lots of resources!


----------



## jacksmomma

I had planned on starting with DS's homeschool curriculum in September, but we might bump that up a couple of weeks.

So far this summer we have participated in Michael's Passport to the World free craft program.  Every Tues., Thurs., and Saturday they visit a country and do 2 crafts from the area.  I put my homeschool spin on it by having my DS color the flag from the country and find it on our world map.  We sometimes watch videos or read books about the area, and if we can, visit a restaurant or try a recipe at home that relates to the country.  DS is having a ball with it and the lady at our local store who facilitates the programs knows DS by name.    This summer we are also working on manners.  We are using the beginning program from The Etiquette Factory and DS loves it.  I add extra books and talks to the basic ideas in the teacher's guide and I am seeing a big difference in DS's bahavior!


----------



## SCHBR'smom

jacksmomma said:


> I had planned on starting with DS's homeschool curriculum in September, but we might bump that up a couple of weeks.
> 
> So far this summer we have participated in Michael's Passport to the World free craft program.  Every Tues., Thurs., and Saturday they visit a country and do 2 crafts from the area.  I put my homeschool spin on it by having my DS color the flag from the country and find it on our world map.  We sometimes watch videos or read books about the area, and if we can, visit a restaurant or try a recipe at home that relates to the country.  DS is having a ball with it and the lady at our local store who facilitates the programs knows DS by name.    This summer we are also working on manners.  We are using the beginning program from The Etiquette Factory and DS loves it.  I add extra books and talks to the basic ideas in the teacher's guide and I am seeing a big difference in DS's bahavior!



Sounds like a great summer!


----------



## norrodh

Hi There,

I'm a mom of 3 teens and have been homeschooling for a year now.  Its been hard keeping them on task but I have to tell you my husband and I are really loving it.  We moved to Florida a year ago for our jobs and its been hard for my middle schoolers to meet kids their age, but my 16 yr. old son has met other homeschoolers who skateboard and they are really nice kids.  We are trying to get our kids out to different youth groups so they can meet other kids.  But I have to tell you I wouldnt give up the time we have with our children right now for anything in the world.  The things they are learning on their own is remarkable.  My son has taken off with his music and can play like 3 different instruments (piano, guitar both accoustic and electric, drums, banjo).  He is playing Billy Joel and different people and even though I'm his mother, I do have to admit he's really good because he has the time and interest to practice until he gets it right.  My husband has him do oil changes on the car and change the brake pads and has even taught my girls how to do it also.   Its just amazing at what they learn and what regular school does to hold them back.  We are also a part of the Disney Homeschooling where we meet up at Epcot and learn alot of different things.  Its really cool!  Would like to meet other moms with teens who live near Disney that homeschool.  Also, our relationship with our teenagers has grown so close and I am just so proud of them!!


----------



## bellebud

norrodh said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I'm a mom of 3 teens and have been homeschooling for a year now.  Its been hard keeping them on task but I have to tell you my husband and I are really loving it.  We moved to Florida a year ago for our jobs and its been hard for my middle schoolers to meet kids their age, but my 16 yr. old son has met other homeschoolers who skateboard and they are really nice kids.  We are trying to get our kids out to different youth groups so they can meet other kids.  But I have to tell you I wouldnt give up the time we have with our children right now for anything in the world.  The things they are learning on their own is remarkable.  My son has taken off with his music and can play like 3 different instruments (piano, guitar both accoustic and electric, drums, banjo).  He is playing Billy Joel and different people and even though I'm his mother, I do have to admit he's really good because he has the time and interest to practice until he gets it right.  My husband has him do oil changes on the car and change the brake pads and has even taught my girls how to do it also.   Its just amazing at what they learn and what regular school does to hold them back.  We are also a part of the Disney Homeschooling where we meet up at Epcot and learn alot of different things.  Its really cool!  Would like to meet other moms with teens who live near Disney that homeschool.  Also, our relationship with our teenagers has grown so close and I am just so proud of them!!



so there's a disney homeschooling group that meets at disney????  I could not be more jealous right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I so very badly want to move to Florida (we're in NY), and live near Disney.  Enjoy!!


----------



## axpo23

bellebud said:


> so there's a disney homeschooling group that meets at disney????  I could not be more jealous right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I so very badly want to move to Florida (we're in NY), and live near Disney.  Enjoy!!




OMG, I so agree.  My DH has his own business, so we could go anywhere...I wonder if I could use that as a selling point...lol!


----------



## Pimama

Belle0101 said:


> Where could I find info that homeschooling your child will not lead them to be socially inept?
> 
> My right to homeschool DS16 is being threatened by his bio. father.  He has filed a motion that I be stripped of my full custody status, he be given custody and DS be returned to public school.  The socialization being only one of the reasons against homeschooling.
> 
> I have an atty but anything that I can find for him I feel will only strengthen my case.  HSLDA can't help because the topic of custody is being addressed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW - some prayers and / or pixie dust wouldn't hurt, if you're so inclined.



Really sorry to hear you're going through this.  I don't know of any formal studies but I think it would be important for you to be able to show that your son has plenty of social interaction.  My DS16 is very involved at church, meets up with friends as often as he can talk me into it, along with co-op last year and a choir.  Is your son active outside the home?  I certainly don't think the kind of socializing kids are getting at school is beneficial but you may have to show that your son has sufficient contact with the outside world.  

Are you members of HSLDA?  I'm surprised to hear you say they wouldn't help.  I would think they could at least provide you with info about defending homeschool but I could see how the custody thing could muddy it up, especially if there are other issues involved.  Sorry you have to go through this and I will pray for your family.


----------



## norrodh

bellebud said:


> so there's a disney homeschooling group that meets at disney????  I could not be more jealous right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I so very badly want to move to Florida (we're in NY), and live near Disney.  Enjoy!!



Haha!!  I used to live in NJ and now work for Disney as also my husband!!  I have to tell you, you always want what you cant have.  Its definitely different when you start working for the mouse.  But its nice what we have before us.  The only thing with my kids and the Disney homeschooling is that alot of times its the younger kids.  Its really hard to get the teens out!!  It started out great in the beginning of the year and then weaned off.  WE will try again this year.  We just go ourselves alot and see what we can learn.  My kids have really researched Walt Disney and how much he failed before he made it big and than didnt even get to see Disneyworld open!  That's such a shame.   It is nice to be part of Disney and see behind the scenes and feel like your a part of it.  My kids now know every inch of Disney.  In fact if anyone wants to hire them as tour guides, they come cheap!!  They really know their stuff!! My husband is a mechanic on Space Mountain and I'm a bus driver so we are at Disney alot.  We laugh now, cus when we lived in NJ, we practically mortgaged our house just to come down here and now we can go whenever we want and my kids dont want to go as much although they still enjoy it but like anything else it gets old.  I do like the whole aspect of homeschooling and lots of people in this area homeschool as the schools are not that great!! NJ probably has one of the best school systems and compared to that, the Orlando school system is not that good.  Th-opere are alot of co-ops and support groups here which is great!!  Anyway, have a great night and talk to you soon!


----------



## norrodh

axpo23 said:


> OMG, I so agree.  My DH has his own business, so we could go anywhere...I wonder if I could use that as a selling point...lol!



Actually people from other states do belong to the homeschool group and just get together with the group when they are in town!  you can find it by googling or looking for it on the yahoo groups!  Every month they have a meet up at Disney somewhere, like Epcot alot as there is so much to learn there and one time at the Fort Wilderness stables to learn about the horses.  There is also a moms night out monthly which I never got to cus of my crazy hours at Disney.  Look into it though!!


----------



## norrodh

Pimama said:


> Really sorry to hear you're going through this.  I don't know of any formal studies but I think it would be important for you to be able to show that your son has plenty of social interaction.  My DS16 is very involved at church, meets up with friends as often as he can talk me into it, along with co-op last year and a choir.  Is your son active outside the home?  I certainly don't think the kind of socializing kids are getting at school is beneficial but you may have to show that your son has sufficient contact with the outside world.
> 
> Are you members of HSLDA?  I'm surprised to hear you say they wouldn't help.  I would think they could at least provide you with info about defending homeschool but I could see how the custody thing could muddy it up, especially if there are other issues involved.  Sorry you have to go through this and I will pray for your family.



I know there was a public school teacher who recently wrote a book about the public schools and how they are not good for our kid's self-esteem or learning.  If I find the name of it, I will let you know.  This guy spoke here in Orlando not too long ago.  You could also pull up articles that people wrote about their kids and how well they did with homeschooling.  Does your son want to be homeschooled?  I know in Florida, at age 16, they can make their own decision.  Also, do you know anyone who has homeschooled and their kids went onto college or something like that, that could come and testify?  I will also pray for you and your son.  Custody can get so dirty but you have to look out for the best interest of your son.  I know its one of the best things we could have done for our son.  He was starting to get in with the wrong group and now he is back on track and we couldnt be more proud of him.  He doesnt have the peer pressure anymore!!  Good Luck and Godspeed!!


----------



## Belle0101

Thank-you to everyone who responded to my issue of custody and my right to continue homeschooling.  

I don't fault the HSLDA for not getting involved.  Like the rep told me, the real issue is custody and the tool to get that away from me is homeschooling.  I checked the Rutherford Institute and they have the same policy. 

There are reasons why I have always had full / sole legal custody of DS.  His bio dad has very limited, ordered by the courts, contact with him.  I'm starting to feel that this is something he doing's to get even with me for some perceived aggreviance.  It's still very frightening for me because if I get in front of a judge that is not homeschool friendly ... 

If I can brag on my son for a wee bit, in public school he was doing awful.  He had a .93 GPA when I finally pulled him out.  He just took the IOWA state testing and except for 1 subject which we hadn't covered yet, he scored 13+ in everything.  He was in 10th grade at the time of the testing.  The subject we didn't cover yet, because he had it in public school, was Algebra, and he scored a 9.6.  I plan to teach that to him this year.  Well, planned I should say.  

And I don't mean that "na-na, my kids better than yours".  Not at all!!  I just use it as proof, proof to me at least, that he is thriving in homeschool.  Bio dad wants him placed in a school that ranks #162 out of #308.  That's the bottom 50%.  How can that ever be a good idea?  The public school in my community ranks #59 out of #308.  Huge difference.  

DS has never been social.  He always complained that other kids picked on him, talked bad about him and he was bullied.    I've got documentation from the school on that.  

He's a little more social now but it's a long process.  He loves our homeschool co-op group and the other kids are always inviting him over.  

Sorry to be so long winded.  I wanted to answer some questions / update on what I could.  It's a very difficult time for me but I know in my heart that homeschooling is best for him.


----------



## graygables

Belle0101 said:


> There are reasons why I have always had full / sole legal custody of DS.  His bio dad has very limited, ordered by the courts, contact with him.  I'm starting to feel that this is something he doing's to get even with me for some perceived aggreviance.  It's still very frightening for me because if I get in front of a judge that is not homeschool friendly ...


Something I learned in my divorce many moons ago is that it is a big chess game, played by attorneys who get paid by the hour.  My ex filed for "sole custody" of 2 DDs, one of whom he had molested (and we had CPS testimony).  Even though my attorney reassured me it was all part of the "game", I lost so much sleep and hair and years off my life waiting for the court date.  We were even prepared to leave the country, if need be.

As hard as it is (believe me, I know) try not to let it worry you.  Just keep on doing right by your son.  It is clear the court already sees something in the SD (sperm donor) that triggered the current situation, so if you can keep your calm, cool, and collected hat on, I believe you will be OK. I'll be praying for you to have peace.


----------



## norrodh

Belle0101 said:


> Thank-you to everyone who responded to my issue of custody and my right to continue homeschooling.
> 
> I don't fault the HSLDA for not getting involved.  Like the rep told me, the real issue is custody and the tool to get that away from me is homeschooling.  I checked the Rutherford Institute and they have the same policy.
> 
> There are reasons why I have always had full / sole legal custody of DS.  His bio dad has very limited, ordered by the courts, contact with him.  I'm starting to feel that this is something he doing's to get even with me for some perceived aggreviance.  It's still very frightening for me because if I get in front of a judge that is not homeschool friendly ...
> 
> If I can brag on my son for a wee bit, in public school he was doing awful.  He had a .93 GPA when I finally pulled him out.  He just took the IOWA state testing and except for 1 subject which we hadn't covered yet, he scored 13+ in everything.  He was in 10th grade at the time of the testing.  The subject we didn't cover yet, because he had it in public school, was Algebra, and he scored a 9.6.  I plan to teach that to him this year.  Well, planned I should say.
> 
> And I don't mean that "na-na, my kids better than yours".  Not at all!!  I just use it as proof, proof to me at least, that he is thriving in homeschool.  Bio dad wants him placed in a school that ranks #162 out of #308.  That's the bottom 50%.  How can that ever be a good idea?  The public school in my community ranks #59 out of #308.  Huge difference.
> 
> DS has never been social.  He always complained that other kids picked on him, talked bad about him and he was bullied.    I've got documentation from the school on that.
> 
> He's a little more social now but it's a long process.  He loves our homeschool co-op group and the other kids are always inviting him over.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded.  I wanted to answer some questions / update on what I could.  It's a very difficult time for me but I know in my heart that homeschooling is best for him.



See that just goes to show how good homeschool is!!  What you just posted is what you need to tell the judge and show him the proof!!  Also, dont ever be embarrassed to brag about your children - your his mom and you have every right to!!!!  Good Luck and will be praying for you and him and that the judge does the "right" thing by your son by keeping him with you and continue his homeschooling!!!


----------



## chris31997

Belle0101 said:


> Thank-you to everyone who responded to my issue of custody and my right to continue homeschooling.
> 
> I don't fault the HSLDA for not getting involved.  Like the rep told me, the real issue is custody and the tool to get that away from me is homeschooling.  I checked the Rutherford Institute and they have the same policy.
> 
> There are reasons why I have always had full / sole legal custody of DS.  His bio dad has very limited, ordered by the courts, contact with him.  I'm starting to feel that this is something he doing's to get even with me for some perceived aggreviance.  It's still very frightening for me because if I get in front of a judge that is not homeschool friendly ...
> 
> If I can brag on my son for a wee bit, in public school he was doing awful.  He had a .93 GPA when I finally pulled him out.  He just took the IOWA state testing and except for 1 subject which we hadn't covered yet, he scored 13+ in everything.  He was in 10th grade at the time of the testing.  The subject we didn't cover yet, because he had it in public school, was Algebra, and he scored a 9.6.  I plan to teach that to him this year.  Well, planned I should say.
> 
> And I don't mean that "na-na, my kids better than yours".  Not at all!!  I just use it as proof, proof to me at least, that he is thriving in homeschool.  Bio dad wants him placed in a school that ranks #162 out of #308.  That's the bottom 50%.  How can that ever be a good idea?  The public school in my community ranks #59 out of #308.  Huge difference.
> 
> DS has never been social.  He always complained that other kids picked on him, talked bad about him and he was bullied.    I've got documentation from the school on that.
> 
> He's a little more social now but it's a long process.  He loves our homeschool co-op group and the other kids are always inviting him over.
> 
> Sorry to be so long winded.  I wanted to answer some questions / update on what I could.  It's a very difficult time for me but I know in my heart that homeschooling is best for him.





Document everything.  Have all your test scores.  The reports from the school.  May even want to look into having the parents write a letter to the court on your behalf about your son and his interaction with thier children.  You might even have your son research something he is intersted in and write a report about it for the judge.  Anything to show that your son is learning and growing. 

As a mom, you can always brag   It is in the book

 I hope it all works out for you


----------



## MiniGirl

Just giving the thread a bump, but also asking a question....

Are any of you a member of the homeschool buyers co-op? There are several buys that are ending soon, and I'd love to hear your opinions of some of these products if you have used the. Specifically, I am talking about the Discovery Streaming membership

https://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/index.php?option=com_hsbc_epp_order&Itemid=1036&c=1

And the Atelier Art program...

https://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/index.php?option=com_hsbc_epp_order&Itemid=1588&c=1

Are any of you familiar with these? 

Thanks.

Also, how is the planning going? We have been doing a little bit here and there over the summer, but not as much as I had hoped. I think we are going to jump back into things next week, though. At least that is the plan right now.


----------



## wvdislover

I recently purchased the Discovery Streaming...I've used it a few times, but so far I love it!  There are SO MANY videos and pictures on there!  We're not doing school yet, but I've used it to show my DD's stuff about questions they've asked.  DD9 wanted to know how they make money, so we went on there and found 2 or 3 video clips about how they make money.  Also watched a 45 minute video about Mary and Catherine for history with DD14, right before we finished school this spring.  If you can afford it, and think you will use it, I think it's a good investment!


----------



## jacksmomma

Anyone seen pocket charts anywhere for a reasonable price?  I got all excited when, while reading a blog I saw Target had them in their $1 spot, but alas the post was a year old.


----------



## AmandaRG

Hello! We start hsing our oldest next week. She starts the big kindergarten! I am nervous and excited all at the same time! Our youngest will do preschool at a local church 3 days a week this year while I get this thing going. I may leave her in two days a week next year, as they have a great pre-k also.

We are planning a Disney trip in the fall (cruise followed by one day at MK). Does anyone know of fun work that can be done in correlation with the visit?


----------



## Nanu57v

jacksmomma said:


> Anyone seen pocket charts anywhere for a reasonable price?  I got all excited when, while reading a blog I saw Target had them in their $1 spot, but alas the post was a year old.



No, I just saw a blog post they were there again!


----------



## chris31997

AmandaRG said:


> Hello! We start hsing our oldest next week. She starts the big kindergarten! I am nervous and excited all at the same time! Our youngest will do preschool at a local church 3 days a week this year while I get this thing going. I may leave her in two days a week next year, as they have a great pre-k also.
> 
> We are planning a Disney trip in the fall (cruise followed by one day at MK). Does anyone know of fun work that can be done in correlation with the visit?




Not sure what your cruise itenery is but you could look into more cultural excursions, and things to show or "teach" about sea life.  You could have your kindergardener do a journal or take pictures.  Give them a disposable camera and have fun with it.  For MK, not so sure about that one.  Animal Kingdom you have the animals and Epcot you have the differant countries.

Or you could just take a vacation and have fun and call it a field trip


We are in the process of moving.  Our school year will be about 8-10 weeks late in starting.  When we go home to visit family, we will occasionally do something "educational".  Oldest DD, who is 14, will have reading to do while we are on vacation.  DS, who is 5, nothing really.  When we get to our new home, Japan.  We will take time to explore while we get settled and that will all be counted towards school.

I guess what I am saying, go on your cruise, take lots of pictures, and have fun.  Leave offical school work at home


----------



## chicagoshannon

AmandaRG said:


> Hello! We start hsing our oldest next week. She starts the big kindergarten! I am nervous and excited all at the same time! Our youngest will do preschool at a local church 3 days a week this year while I get this thing going. I may leave her in two days a week next year, as they have a great pre-k also.
> 
> We are planning a Disney trip in the fall (cruise followed by one day at MK). Does anyone know of fun work that can be done in correlation with the visit?



We're starting Kindergarten next week too.    I say just have fun on the cruise.


----------



## bellebud

I have books... "vacation eduation Epcot" and "vacation education Magic Kingdom"... I honestly haven't read through both yet, so it may not be age appropriate for a 5 or 6yo, but for anyone else here, they're a cool addition to our bookshelf.  They may give you ideas though.

If you wanted, you could pull out a US map, show your dd where you live, where you'll be going, even on the cruise.  You could talk about the Atlantic Ocean a bit, and maybe show her on a globe all the other oceans.  Nothing too deep, just a general overview.  

Navigating the ship will be a 'lesson' it itself.  

You could print out a map of the MK now, and go over it, and bring it with you.  My ds always loved maps (my dd, not so much).  

Think about things she loves.  Does she love numbers and money?  Give her a little spending money and let her keep track of it.  

Bring a notebook and have her tell you her best parts of each day - write them down for her, let her draw a pic to go w/ it (if that's her thing - that would have been my artistic dd's *thing*).  

My ds would have wanted to know 'how' the ship works, or what an engine room looks like (so we would have found pics on-line beforehand - doubt they'd have let us into the engine room).  

Go w/ her interests, and you can find plenty of 'fun' things to experience together, without it being 'school work'.  

Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaRG

There is a detective game on board, and we may use that for some, and she can work on math/numbers when we hand out our FE gifts. I didn't know if anyone had come across Disney themed worksheets. I may get my artistic-type hubby to come up with some fun stuff!


----------



## Mama Who

Anyone else having homeschooler schadenfreude?  While all the schoolers are complaining about ridiculous supply lists and one of the local districts went back to school on Monday, DS and I are enjoying some lazy summer days.

What's your favorite thing to not have to do this time of year?


----------



## bellebud

Mama Who said:


> Anyone else having homeschooler schadenfreude?  While all the schoolers are complaining about ridiculous supply lists and one of the local districts went back to school on Monday, DS and I are enjoying some lazy summer days.
> 
> What's your favorite thing to not have to do this time of year?



my favorite thing is knowing my kids aren't going anywhere 5 days a week, for 9 hours a day, come September... they'll still be here w/ me!


----------



## graygables

Mama Who said:


> What's your favorite thing to not have to do this time of year?


Go on a frantic obligatory vacation with half the country. We'd rather school in the a/c and vacation in the autumn when it's quiet and calmer.  Nothing like enjoying the Food & Wine Festival on a sunny October morning.


----------



## chicagoshannon

graygables said:


> Go on a frantic obligatory vacation with half the country. We'd rather school in the a/c and vacation in the autumn when it's quiet and calmer.  Nothing like enjoying the Food & Wine Festival on a sunny October morning.



This is my favorite too!  We'll be in Disney last week of Sept.


----------



## RellaSprinkles

bellebud said:


> my favorite thing is knowing my kids aren't going anywhere 5 days a week, for 9 hours a day, come September... they'll still be here w/ me!


----------



## Mama Who

DS likes to get up early on the first day of school and sit at the front window in his jammies with a cup of cocoa watching the schoolers walk by. Then he goes back to bed for an hour.


----------



## chris31997

Mama Who said:


> DS likes to get up early on the first day of school and sit at the front window in his jammies with a cup of cocoa watching the schoolers walk by. Then he goes back to bed for an hour.



Talk about rubbing it.

That is too funny


----------



## graygables

chris31997 said:


> Talk about rubbing it.
> 
> That is too funny


I have a friend who has "Neener Neener Day" the first day of public school where they go do something super fun that schoolkids can't do. They've done waterparks, gone to the beach, movies, etc. Its pretty funny.


----------



## DisneyDizzy

Mama Who said:


> DS likes to get up early on the first day of school and sit at the front window in his jammies with a cup of cocoa watching the schoolers walk by. Then he goes back to bed for an hour.



My husband takes the morning off work and we all sleep in. Then we go out to breakfast at son's choice. Usually IHOP. We have a "not back to school day." I'd love to lengthen it to the whole day and go do something really fun.


----------



## chris31997

graygables said:


> I have a friend who has "Neener Neener Day" the first day of public school where they go do something super fun that schoolkids can't do. They've done waterparks, gone to the beach, movies, etc. Its pretty funny.




This year we are taking a page from your friend to extreme.  We are moving and won't offically start school till late  But hey, that is the joy of having school moving with you  When we lived in DC we took Fridays off and went on field trips.  I love the flexibility homeschooling gives us.

"Neener Neener Day" I gotta remember that  Please thank your friend for me.


----------



## AmandaRG

We started today, and all made it through!

Any ideas for younger siblings that want to do EVERYTHING the older one does? She was very upset that she didn't get to do it all the same.

She will be going to MDO three days a week starting in Sept, so that should help some. We made it work but at times I wasn't sure.


----------



## jacksmomma

Mama Who said:


> What's your favorite thing to not have to do this time of year?




Everyone's ideas sound great!    I am so thankful that I am not running around buying supplies, bags, lunchboxes, etc.  I will wait a few weeks until everything is on clearance to get the few things that we need.

I am thinking about the first day of school.  I think we might make homemade ice cream to enjoy after dinner.  I play on getting DS up and taking his picture as the bus goes by...that is going to be a stretch for us, the bus comes so early!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We started today too.  Took us about 2 hours.  We'll have some kinks to work out but hopefully we'll find our groove soon.

Not sure how tomorrow is going to go.  DH worked from home today so he was able to entertain ds for a bit before he started work this morning.


----------



## chris31997

AmandaRG said:


> We started today, and all made it through!
> 
> Any ideas for younger siblings that want to do EVERYTHING the older one does? She was very upset that she didn't get to do it all the same.
> 
> She will be going to MDO three days a week starting in Sept, so that should help some. We made it work but at times I wasn't sure.




How about getting her own "school work" to do?  It could be a simple as matching shapes, matching colors, sorting, counting, coloring, picking up workbooks at a local dollar store.


----------



## AmandaRG

chris31997 said:


> How about getting her own "school work" to do?  It could be a simple as matching shapes, matching colors, sorting, counting, coloring, picking up workbooks at a local dollar store.



I do have books, but she is wanting to do the work that the kindergartener is doing, even though it isn't quite something she can do. Maybe I can copy the sheets for her to play with?


----------



## Pimama

AmandaRG said:


> I do have books, but she is wanting to do the work that the kindergartener is doing, even though it isn't quite something she can do. Maybe I can copy the sheets for her to play with?



I'm thinking i will do this with my 3 and 5 year old.  I won't feel guilty about copying the pages since I will probably be buying them again in a few years and she will mostly just be coloring on them.  Who knows though, maybe she will gleen something in the process.


----------



## Jessica14

graygables said:


> I have a friend who has "Neener Neener Day" the first day of public school where they go do something super fun that schoolkids can't do. They've done waterparks, gone to the beach, movies, etc. Its pretty funny.



I'm stealing this as well!  I'm starting with my DD 8 and DS 6 on Aug. 22nd.  Excited an nervous at the same time!  I read this and said it was the perfect time to go see the Pompeii exibit in NYC that we have been wanting to see.  We'll do a little reading before hand and then have a nice family day out!
Jessica


----------



## bellebud

Jessica14 said:


> I'm stealing this as well!  I'm starting with my DD 8 and DS 6 on Aug. 22nd.  Excited an nervous at the same time!  I read this and said it was the perfect time to go see the Pompeii exibit in NYC that we have been wanting to see.  We'll do a little reading before hand and then have a nice family day out!
> Jessica



our hs group did a field trip there not too long ago.  It was really, really great!  My kids and I studied up a bit before we went, and it was very interesting to them to really see it.  

have fun!!


----------



## jacksmomma

I am so excited!  I designed my own HS planner with sections for EVERYTHING!...From contacts and book lists to planning sheets and calendars.  DH took it to the print shop to be covered and spiral bound and I received it this afternoon.    I am so excited to have everything all in one place.  How sad that I am this excited to get started planning?!


----------



## awoogala

Hey there. I'll probably hover here a lot. We've Hs for most of my ds(8), schooling.. He "tried" school last year for 2nd, isn't happy about the thought of returning this year. My daughter "tried" K this year, also would like to hs again this year. 
The school is good, nothing horrible. But my kids are a bit sad and lonely there. (and bored!) Of course, being the oddballs we are, they weren't exactly happy at home either- they are not joiners, and neither am I, so we found HS to be very lonely and isolating as well. 
I'm still torn. I don't like them being isolated at home, but I don't like them being with groups of kids who ostracize them either. Unsure which is worse! So, while we decide, I'll be continuing to read and act like a homeschooler.


----------



## chicagoshannon

awoogala said:


> Hey there. I'll probably hover here a lot. We've Hs for most of my ds(8), schooling.. He "tried" school last year for 2nd, isn't happy about the thought of returning this year. My daughter "tried" K this year, also would like to hs again this year.
> The school is good, nothing horrible. But my kids are a bit sad and lonely there. (and bored!) Of course, being the oddballs we are, they weren't exactly happy at home either- they are not joiners, and neither am I, so we found HS to be very lonely and isolating as well.
> I'm still torn. I don't like them being isolated at home, but I don't like them being with groups of kids who ostracize them either. Unsure which is worse! So, while we decide, I'll be continuing to read and act like a homeschooler.



Is there any sort of coop you could join?  By me we even have one that you could just have gym time and go on field trips.


----------



## bellebud

awoogala said:


> Hey there. I'll probably hover here a lot. We've Hs for most of my ds(8), schooling.. He "tried" school last year for 2nd, isn't happy about the thought of returning this year. My daughter "tried" K this year, also would like to hs again this year.
> The school is good, nothing horrible. But my kids are a bit sad and lonely there. (and bored!) Of course, being the oddballs we are, they weren't exactly happy at home either- they are not joiners, and neither am I, so we found HS to be very lonely and isolating as well.
> I'm still torn. I don't like them being isolated at home, but I don't like them being with groups of kids who ostracize them either. Unsure which is worse! So, while we decide, I'll be continuing to read and act like a homeschooler.



Lisa... this sounds like you're in a tough spot.  First, I'd pick being at home over being w/ kids who ostracize each other.

You know, you don't have to be "joiners" to *get out there* into the world of homeschooling.  I see you live in NJ... are you close to the city?  I live right where NY/NJ/PA meet, and I'm on a few yahoo groups that stretch from where I live to the city.  There are so many bulletin board type outings that happen in the city (meaning you're not a "member" of any one community), they just post "hey, we'll be at this museum at this time and day", and you guys would just go, to 'see' other homeschoolers, but again, not joining any one group.  

You could also do all this on your own w/ your kids.  Just get out there, to your local area (wherever you are).  There are always some type of local museums in any small city area, even if they're tiny, they're usually just enough for little ones.  

Do you do 'school at home?'  That's kinda boring in itself.  I see your kids are 2 grades apart, mine are too (girl/boy, 21 months apart).  But we do a lot of our 'work' together, and it's certainly not 8 - 3, M - F.  We mix it up, and have a lot of fun with it.  We are also part of a very cohesive community that takes classes together once a week and has park day, does art fairs, science fairs, yearbook, 2 field trips a month, etc, and we have a full schedule.  We're home about 1/2 the week, and out and about 1/2 the week.  It's a perfect balance for us.  

You have to find your families balance.  You all shouldn't be lonely, even at home.  Make things fun for your kids at home.  You have each other.  Some of our best times are when it's just our family doing something together.  Do you have a small zoo anywhere near you?  Pick an animal, study together at home (it's habits, what it eats, where it's from, etc), then go to the zoo to see "that" animal.  Have your kids sit there, draw the animal if they like drawing, look for any behaviors that you learned about (monkeys grooming each other is always a good one!).  Get an ice cream afterwards.  Go home and together make a lapbook of monkeys, or do a little report together on them.  Homeschooling shouldn't be isolating or lonely.  You can still get out there, even if it's just the 3 of you.  Even in your own backyard.  Look up what birds are in your area, take a blanket and sit there, looking for those birds, or squirrels, chipmunks, bugs, etc.  It's just takes a little thinking outside the 'school box' to have fun at home.  

I recently discovered teachingwithmovies.com and love the site.  It's about $12 a year and provides short lesson plans for movies - regular movies.  We love it! 

One thing I'm going to do this year (meant to do it last year, but you know how all well-laid plans go)... pick a country every month, and study that country all together sporadically throughout the month.  Make a couple of meals together that are popular in that country.  Find it on the globe.  Draw the outline of the country.  Look up on-line some pics of typical clothing, etc.  What's the weather like compared to where you live?  Find a movie or 2 that has something to do w/ that country.  What kind of money do they use?  Who are their neighboring countries?  Our homeschool group does "around the world night" where each kids does this, but presents it one night for the group.  You and your kids can slowly work on a 'presentation' of it all month.  We use those big, tri-fold boards (Staples) to put our info on.  You can slowly do that all month, then you take a pic of it w/ the kids.  

Get a star chart, and go outside at night once a week or so, and see how the stars are moving in the sky.  

Go to the mall, and do a 'people study'... keep track of how many people are wearing sandles vs sneakers/shoes.  Do a chart on it together when you get home (math).  Make these subjects fun and a family affair, and you shouldn't feel so "lonely" at home.  Again, you have each other.  

If the kids are missing 'friends', you have to work on that for their sake.  Join maybe one class a week (gymnastics, karate, a book club, anything).  Try, try again until you find something that clicks for each of them.  

Hope I've given you even the tiniest bit of help.


----------



## awoogala

bellebud said:


> Lisa... this sounds like you're in a tough spot.  First, I'd pick being at home over being w/ kids who ostracize each other.
> 
> You know, you don't have to be "joiners" to *get out there* into the world of homeschooling.  You could also do all this on your own w/ your kids.  Just get out there, to your local area (wherever you are).  There are always some type of local museums in any small city area, even if they're tiny, they're usually just enough for little ones.
> 
> Do you do 'school at home?'  That's kinda boring in itself. Get a star chart, and go outside at night once a week or so, and see how the stars are moving in the sky.
> 
> 
> If the kids are missing 'friends', you have to work on that for their sake.  Join maybe one class a week (gymnastics, karate, a book club, anything).  Try, try again until you find something that clicks for each of them.
> 
> Hope I've given you even the tiniest bit of help.



thanks. Yes, we've joined groups, but the kids and I don't seem to mesh with too many people. I've tried to organize groups, but it doesn't "stick" for any length of time. 
I am sure it's us and our personalities! I'm a bit of a flake, so I don't like to plan and stick to strict schedules, or commit to a lot of things. I've also had some major migraine issues, which leads us to miss stuff when it's happening. 
The boy actually craves more structure, and would love for me to be super-organized and have a written daily schedule- I'm more of a "wing-it" girl, which has been an issue! 
We have not found any classes except gymnastics that they like, and oh, boy- $65 a mth per kid is a bit steep right now. I may have to make it work, though!
I do like staying home a lot! Which is why at times I feel I'm not cut out for hs.. but I think that if we mesh hs, with spending more time playing with neighborhood kids he actually likes, I think we can make it work- 
Now I've just got to reconvince the dh that it's a good idea!
We are already set up to go to Disney with a Homeschooling group this November, so i think I might be already there.


----------



## adisneymama

We started school yesterday!  We survived but it was rough.  First time schooling two kids at once and a baby to boot.  Oh and did I mention new curriculum?  Anyway, so far we are finding a better groove today.  Good Luck to those that have started already as well.  Here's to a great school year!


----------



## bellebud

awoogala said:


> The boy actually craves more structure, and would love for me to be super-organized and have a written daily schedule- I'm more of a "wing-it" girl, which has been an issue!
> We are already set up to go to Disney with a Homeschooling group this November, so i think I might be already there.



Have you looked into 'workboxes' for structure for your ds?  just google it, and you'll find tons of ideas.  Not too hard for you to do, but lots of organization for him and a feeling of accomplishment.

that's awesome you're going to disney w/ a homeschool group!!  have fun!!

as for you enjoying staying home... I'd then just enjoy your time home w/ the kids.  Are they ok with this?  there's nothing wrong w/ not being "joiners"... everyone has their different personalities and what feels 'right' to them.

What about the YMCA?  cheaper classes or activities to do once in a while just to get out?  

On another thread, someone wrote regarding a year they were home a whole lot, "a serving of friends on the side"... (I told her I was stealing that saying, because I think it's great).  That sounds like all your kids need.  Just a small serving.  Don't worry about getting them out.  

Hope it all works out well for you all


----------



## weHEARTmickey

We start Monday  We are so excited!! The kids & I have been reading, playing Bananagrams, & SUMoku to prepare our brains.  My Father's World, here we come!


----------



## AmandaRG

Ahhhhh! One week down, bunches to go!

I think we are getting into our groove, so it is kind of nice now. After Labor Day we will be changing our schedule again, but at least it should keep things interesting!


----------



## awoogala

bellebud said:


> Have you looked into 'workboxes' for structure for your ds?  just google it, and you'll find tons of ideas.  Not too hard for you to do, but lots of organization for him and a feeling of accomplishment.
> 
> that's awesome you're going to disney w/ a homeschool group!!  have fun!!
> 
> as for you enjoying staying home... I'd then just enjoy your time home w/ the kids.  Are they ok with this?  there's nothing wrong w/ not being "joiners"... everyone has their different personalities and what feels 'right' to them.
> 
> What about the YMCA?  cheaper classes or activities to do once in a while just to get out?
> 
> On another thread, someone wrote regarding a year they were home a whole lot, "a serving of friends on the side"... (I told her I was stealing that saying, because I think it's great).  That sounds like all your kids need.  Just a small serving.  Don't worry about getting them out.
> 
> Hope it all works out well for you all



Thanks for all the good thoughts! I think it was serendipitous posting here- got really inspired to go back to homeschooling. mentioned it, and got an immediate request that i join in a brand-new co-op nearby with people we already like!  
So happy to be going to disney as real homeschoolers! 
Now I nee to figure out WTH I'm using this year! 
Anyone ever do any unit studies on Disney/Epcot? Thinking that would be a nice beginning, since we're going in November!
Lisa


----------



## MissNurse

Well, I posted a while back about being frustrated with the school's curriculum and the fact DD wasn't learning what she should.  We have had a whirlwind of changes over the last few months, and I am feeling so lost.  I still deeply desire to hs my two kiddos.  DH got a wonderful promotion last April, and we finally moved a couple weeks ago.  We are now in a new school district (same state, though).  I still cannot be a SAHM due to income and debt.  We are much closer to being debt free, but I still don't know if it will be enough for me to quit.  I was a school nurse, and now I am having to work 12 hr night shifts at the hospital in the new town.  This was the only job I could find!  The pay is great, but not the dream job by a longshot!  Anywho, I agreed w/ DH to give the new schools a shot (not really another choice).  The kids seem excited about new friends and new teachers.  We have never hs'd, but DD still seems hopeful we'll get to in the future.  Anybody else been here?  I feel so guilty that I can't do this when I feel so led to do it.  I guess this was just venting more than asking for advice, but if you have any advice, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## AmandaRG

MissNurse said:


> Well, I posted a while back about being frustrated with the school's curriculum and the fact DD wasn't learning what she should.  We have had a whirlwind of changes over the last few months, and I am feeling so lost.  I still deeply desire to hs my two kiddos.  DH got a wonderful promotion last April, and we finally moved a couple weeks ago.  We are now in a new school district (same state, though).  I still cannot be a SAHM due to income and debt.  We are much closer to being debt free, but I still don't know if it will be enough for me to quit.  I was a school nurse, and now I am having to work 12 hr night shifts at the hospital in the new town.  This was the only job I could find!  The pay is great, but not the dream job by a longshot!  Anywho, I agreed w/ DH to give the new schools a shot (not really another choice).  The kids seem excited about new friends and new teachers.  We have never hs'd, but DD still seems hopeful we'll get to in the future.  Anybody else been here?  I feel so guilty that I can't do this when I feel so led to do it.  I guess this was just venting more than asking for advice, but if you have any advice, I'd love to hear it.



The biggest thing I could suggest is work on your debt like crazy with the goal of staying home in mind. Cut out some of the extras for now if you can. I know it is hard with kids. We aren't making the same dents we did before our girls!

We had LOTS of debt. At one point if one of us had a raise, we found something to buy that had a payment about that amount. CRAZY!!!! I still can't believe the things we did. We worked hard on our debt for several years. No vacations except to drive to visit family (that one was hard). We maintained some of that the first couple of years the girls were born, but once they got a little older we really wanted to start building some memories. This year we have gone a little crazy with 3 big vacations, but they were some of the first we have done.

Good luck with your decisions. It isn't easy or always comfortable, but I cannot tell you how comforting it is to have the ability to stay at home with my girls. Our school system has been on the national news because they can't quit fighting with the city over money. With all of that going on I didn't have to worry about it like so many parents here.


----------



## MissNurse

AmandaRG said:


> The biggest thing I could suggest is work on your debt like crazy with the goal of staying home in mind. Cut out some of the extras for now if you can. I know it is hard with kids. We aren't making the same dents we did before our girls!
> 
> We had LOTS of debt. At one point if one of us had a raise, we found something to buy that had a payment about that amount. CRAZY!!!! I still can't believe the things we did. We worked hard on our debt for several years. No vacations except to drive to visit family (that one was hard). We maintained some of that the first couple of years the girls were born, but once they got a little older we really wanted to start building some memories. This year we have gone a little crazy with 3 big vacations, but they were some of the first we have done.
> 
> Good luck with your decisions. It isn't easy or always comfortable, but I cannot tell you how comforting it is to have the ability to stay at home with my girls. Our school system has been on the national news because they can't quit fighting with the city over money. With all of that going on I didn't have to worry about it like so many parents here.



Thanks for the encouragement.  We have been doing Dave Ramsey's baby steps since January.  We only have 3 debts left.  Right now, there is not enough room to get our budget down enough to make it on DH's salary alone (not counting the debt payments).  He gets bonuses, but you can't depend on them.  He's a manager for a furniture store.  It fluctuates all the time.  I have increased my salary by 50% with this new job.  Our goal in the beginning was to only have me do this until we paid off the last debt.  Now I am afraid I'm stuck.  We didn't go on any vacations this summer.  We aren't planning any at all until we have a fully funded emergency fund.  DH was not always on board with the hs'ing idea, but he had agreed to give it a try when I could stay at home.  Please pray for us!  I know God is leading me to this.


----------



## chicagoshannon

MissNurse said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  We have been doing Dave Ramsey's baby steps since January.  We only have 3 debts left.  Right now, there is not enough room to get our budget down enough to make it on DH's salary alone (not counting the debt payments).  He gets bonuses, but you can't depend on them.  He's a manager for a furniture store.  It fluctuates all the time.  I have increased my salary by 50% with this new job.  Our goal in the beginning was to only have me do this until we paid off the last debt.  Now I am afraid I'm stuck.  We didn't go on any vacations this summer.  We aren't planning any at all until we have a fully funded emergency fund.  DH was not always on board with the hs'ing idea, but he had agreed to give it a try when I could stay at home.  Please pray for us!  I know God is leading me to this.



I'll pray that it works out soon for you.  Have you thought about doing a 4 day schedule with the kids on your days off?  Maybe you could work fri/sat/sun/mon every other week or something after you get your debt paid off so you'd still be working 4 days per pay period.  It would be tough (I've worked nights before and know it's hard to alter sleeping patterns) but doable.


----------



## MissNurse

chicagoshannon said:


> I'll pray that it works out soon for you.  Have you thought about doing a 4 day schedule with the kids on your days off?  Maybe you could work fri/sat/sun/mon every other week or something after you get your debt paid off so you'd still be working 4 days per pay period.  It would be tough (I've worked nights before and know it's hard to alter sleeping patterns) but doable.



Thanks for the support.  I have thought about hsing on my days off, but I am afraid of stretching myself too thin (patience-wise).  I tend to get moody working nights, and it's hard enough to keep it in check as it stands.  I guess that I am going to give this new school a shot and wait.  If it gets too bad, we can reconsider our options, I guess.


----------



## jacksmomma

chicagoshannon said:


> I'll pray that it works out soon for you.  Have you thought about doing a 4 day schedule with the kids on your days off?  Maybe you could work fri/sat/sun/mon every other week or something after you get your debt paid off so you'd still be working 4 days per pay period.  It would be tough (I've worked nights before and know it's hard to alter sleeping patterns) but doable.



I agree with this.  I work part-time and HS DS.  Our weeks look nothing like typical ones...we might have school 6 days one week and 3 the next, but it works for us.  Just keep the faith, listen to God and keep praying.


----------



## chris31997

MissNurse said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.  We have been doing Dave Ramsey's baby steps since January.  We only have 3 debts left.  Right now, there is not enough room to get our budget down enough to make it on DH's salary alone (not counting the debt payments).  He gets bonuses, but you can't depend on them.  He's a manager for a furniture store.  It fluctuates all the time.  I have increased my salary by 50% with this new job.  Our goal in the beginning was to only have me do this until we paid off the last debt.  Now I am afraid I'm stuck.  We didn't go on any vacations this summer.  We aren't planning any at all until we have a fully funded emergency fund.  DH was not always on board with the hs'ing idea, but he had agreed to give it a try when I could stay at home.  Please pray for us!  I know God is leading me to this.




Give the school and hubby time.  A friend of mine flet led to homeschool also.  But her hubby was not onboard with it.  We talked about it for 2 years.  They moved and they ended up homeschooling.  6 kids later thay are still doing it and would not change a thing. Of course, he won't admit it it was a good idea  He is te stubborn one anyway.  

I tell you that, with this in mind.  If you are being led this way, God will move the roadblocks.  There may still be some lessons for you and hubby to learn before you start.  But in the long run, it is all worth it.


----------



## Svhadden

Hello!  I'm new to the boards, and one of the first things I did was search for any homeschool threads lol.  Glad I found this one!

We have two awesome kids (daughter, 10, and son, 5) and we've homeschooled from the start.  This is my first year homeschooling TWO.  Having a 5th grader and a Kindergartener is a bit of a challenge.  It's a big shift to go from discussing intricate details of world history with one to phonics and "lets write your name" with the other one lol.

I absolutely love being a homeschooler, although it's challenging.  For one thing, it enables us to take our Disney vacays when everyone else is back in school!  Yay  for no long lines!!!

Missnurse, I'm so sorry to hear of your dilemma.  I think it's great that you're taking positive steps toward financial freedom.  We did Crown Financial, and boy did it open our eyes!  We thought we were doing OK, but we learned how much more we could be doing.  It's a tough TOUGH process, but it's worth it.

I would say be patient, don't give up, and you'll get your wish to homeschool your children.  Do what you have to do for your family right now, and understand that every day, every tough choice brings you closer to your goal.


----------



## bellebud

Svhadden said:


> Hello!  I'm new to the boards, and one of the first things I did was search for any homeschool threads lol.  Glad I found this one!
> 
> We have two awesome kids (daughter, 10, and son, 5) and we've homeschooled from the start.  This is my first year homeschooling TWO.  Having a 5th grader and a Kindergartener is a bit of a challenge.  It's a big shift to go from discussing intricate details of world history with one to phonics and "lets write your name" with the other one lol.



Welcome!  

Yes, I can see the big shift you'll have this year.  One good thing is that your 5th grader can do some things on her own, and maybe can read (sometimes) to your son.  My dd is going into 7th and my ds is going into 5th.  They do some work on their own, some w/ me (just the child and I), and some the 3 of us do together.  Of course, mine are closer in age, so we're able to do some things together.  

You'll find the right groove at some point, I'm sure.  This will be our third year hsing, and our groove continually changes, just as I think I've got it down (lol!)  But it's fun, and I wouldn't give it up for anything!


----------



## Svhadden

Thank you, bellebud, for the welcome!

Yes, we'll find our groove.  Somehow, it always just gets done.  Probably the most important thing *I've* learned from homeschooling is to relax.  At first I was very structured and rigid...now?  Not so much.

My daughter is a huge help with my son, and I often joke that she's taught him much more than I have.  He'll come up to me a spout out some strange fact, and I just know that he learned that from his sister, because I sure didn't teach it to him!  While I'm concerned about how high he can count, she's teaching him state capitals.

We do year round school.  Basically, we start at the beginning of July, and do three weeks on, one week off.  We always end up with about 4-6 weeks off between grades anyway.  We've always followed this schedule, and it just works for us.  Especially when we're ready to go on vacay!

Again, thanks for the welcome, and I look forward to "meeting" other ppl on this board.


----------



## MiniGirl

Whether you are new to homeschooling or new to the DIS, I just wanted to welcome you to the thread.

Miss Nurse, I agree with the PP. If you are being called to homeschool, He will clear though paths for you when the time is right. It will be at the perfect time, too.

Lisa, we love going to WDW during the school year. We are somewhat local and bought the weekday seasonal passes this year. We wouldn't go on the weekends anyway, so we were able to save quite a bit of $$ this way. I know you'll enjoy the low crowds.

So.... has anyone else gotten the e-mail from History.com classroom about the 9/11 anniversary broadcasts? I can't believe that terrible day happened 10 years ago. In some ways, it seems like it was yesterday. Will you watch the shows with your children? I ask because I am uncertain. I don't want to simply gloss over those unpleasant events in our history, but this was was so........ I don't know. Close to home maybe. (My dh is an airline pilot, and I am a former f/a. We both lost friends and co-workers in the attack.) My dds, esp. my oldest is so sensitive, and is sure to ask, "What if Daddy was on one of those planes?" She worries way too much for one so young, and I would hate for her to carry this worry every time dad leaves to go to work. KWIM? Anyway, do any of you have anything planned? How will you handle this with your younger or more sensitive children?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

For all of you trying to make it work, hs is so worth it.  I love the people my kids (ds15,ds13) are becoming. 

 We started 8/9 yrs ago.  I am surprised my kids have done as well considering how unorganized we were.  We had serious lerning challenges for my older that led us to leaving and proved challenging at times, but we are now doing high school and plan on finishing that way.  My younger is at his older bother's level and will do college those last yrs instead of high school.

The best part is how close our family is.  We spend so muchof our time together.  No other person is raising your child.  I still do not have either set of grandparent, aunt,uncle...support of homeschooling. 

My older plays sports on the high school teams, they participate in SAINTS(PE group) have plenty of freinds in the neighborhood...no problems with socializing. They have a lot of interests that aren't just pay for activities.  

The sacrifices some of you are making or trying to make are well worth it, so hang in ther and have faith it will work out.

There is a terrific HS convention every yr in Orlando(Gaylord Palms in 2011) over Mem Day Weekend(SWW) as well just in case you are looking for another reason to visit!


----------



## bellebud

MiniGirl said:


> has anyone else gotten the e-mail from History.com classroom about the 9/11 anniversary broadcasts? I can't believe that terrible day happened 10 years ago. In some ways, it seems like it was yesterday. Will you watch the shows with your children? I ask because I am uncertain. I don't want to simply gloss over those unpleasant events in our history, but this was was so........ I don't know. Close to home maybe. (My dh is an airline pilot, and I am a former f/a. We both lost friends and co-workers in the attack.) My dds, esp. my oldest is so sensitive, and is sure to ask, "What if Daddy was on one of those planes?" She worries way too much for one so young, and I would hate for her to carry this worry every time dad leaves to go to work. KWIM? Anyway, do any of you have anything planned? How will you handle this with your younger or more sensitive children?



I got the email, but I just can't bring myself to do any type of re-living that day.  My sil lost her cousin (firefighter), one of my neighbors lost their 22yo daughter, and another neighbor lost her firefighter dh (she has 3 boys).  We live an hour outside the city.  Anyway, we're actually having our homeschool groups "Not Back to School" Family Fun Fest that day.  Not on purpose, but it happened to be the day it fell on, and I feel like having a happy event on that day is meaningful in a way.  We're not letting the terrorists "win"... we all grieve many, many days out of the year over 911, but we're determined to go on and live and enjoy our precious freedom that we are blessed with.  

My kids (11yo and 10yo) know all about it because of the losses around us, but I don't want them studying it and getting engrossed in it, and I honestly only get extremely sad or extremely mad if I think too much about it.  

I just watched the movie Remember Me with Robert Pattinson.  I had NO IDEA about the ending - I just watched it because I'm "team Edward" (my 11yo dd would be so embarrassed right now - her *old* mom saying she's "team Edward" - LOL!)  Anyway, I would have never, ever watched the movie had I known the ending.  It was just too much.  My husband came over and hugged me because I was crying, and we both said we had stomach aches from that.  It's a punch in the gut.  I'm so sad about it - and not about his character, but about being slapped in the face with 911, totally not expecting it.  And then thinking about all the stories there are like that from 911.  I hate to even start thinking about it.  

Oh, hey - If you look in the back of the current Glamour magazine (I think it's Sept's issue - it's out now), at the back is a tribute to 911 people.  The first article with the 2 sisters is my neighbor (her parents are my neighbor, the one sister has since moved out of their house).  I'm proud to call them my neighbors and friends, and sad I never got to meet their other daughter.  Take a look when you're in the grocery store.


----------



## graygables

MiniGirl said:


> So.... has anyone else gotten the e-mail from History.com classroom about the 9/11 anniversary broadcasts? I can't believe that terrible day happened 10 years ago. In some ways, it seems like it was yesterday. Will you watch the shows with your children? I ask because I am uncertain. I don't want to simply gloss over those unpleasant events in our history, but this was was so........ I don't know. Close to home maybe. (My dh is an airline pilot, and I am a former f/a. We both lost friends and co-workers in the attack.) My dds, esp. my oldest is so sensitive, and is sure to ask, "What if Daddy was on one of those planes?" She worries way too much for one so young, and I would hate for her to carry this worry every time dad leaves to go to work. KWIM? Anyway, do any of you have anything planned? How will you handle this with your younger or more sensitive children?



The first time we watched anything about it in detail and discussed it as a history lesson was this year when we watched "America: The Story of Us".  Mine are 15 and 12.  I was strongly criticized back when it happened of being "overprotective" of my children as I was vigilant about them not seeing anything about it.  To this day, I am glad I protected their childhood. They are mature enough now to process it and grasp the magnitude of what happened. 

I grew up in Germany and I didn't need to learn about the holocaust until I was old enough to understand.  I don't know if it was my parents' rule or the rule at Dachau Camp, but I was not allowed to go into the museum part until I was 12yo and I'm glad I had been protected from those images.  Until I was 12, I waited outside in a garden while the grown ups went through. I saw things like the ovens and had a gist of it, but the images would have been too much for me at a younger age.

I'm also very aware of revisionist history, which is something else DDs and I talked about during the mini-series.  Having grown up overseas (albeit in the American Army), and having travelled quite a bit of the world, I have a different view of history than those who were indoctrinated in the American public school versions.  That was another big reason we decided to homeschool in the first place.  One of my first big lessons was during the summer of 1976 when we spent a month in the UK.  The bicentennial of our "revolution" was the bicentennial of their "rebellion" and it was a whole different story.  As with all stories, there is my side, your side, and the truth and, unfortunately all too often, historians often aren't very good with the last two elements.  When we explore history, we try to look at it with a world view and draw our own lessons and conclusions from what we find.


----------



## jacksmomma

MiniGirl said:


> So.... has anyone else gotten the e-mail from History.com classroom about the 9/11 anniversary broadcasts? I can't believe that terrible day happened 10 years ago. In some ways, it seems like it was yesterday. Will you watch the shows with your children? I ask because I am uncertain. I don't want to simply gloss over those unpleasant events in our history, but this was was so........ I don't know. Close to home maybe. (My dh is an airline pilot, and I am a former f/a. We both lost friends and co-workers in the attack.) My dds, esp. my oldest is so sensitive, and is sure to ask, "What if Daddy was on one of those planes?" She worries way too much for one so young, and I would hate for her to carry this worry every time dad leaves to go to work. KWIM? Anyway, do any of you have anything planned? How will you handle this with your younger or more sensitive children?



My son is in Kindergarten so we will not be studying it and he will not see images from that awful day, but we will use it as a chance to thank our firefighters.  For the past 5 years or so, on 9/11 we make baked goodies (cookies, cupcakes, homemade candies) and take them to the local firehouses.  The men and women are always so happy to get the goodies and DS is thrilled to get a tour of the firehouse.  At one house, I am known as "the Cookie Lady"    I am sure this is not an original idea, but it gives us something positive to do and a way to look beyond ourselves on that day.


----------



## AmandaRG

If my children were older, it might be a possibility. In pre-k and K, they will not be seeing any of it.

For those that experienced loss because of it, I'm still so very sorry. It isn't something that can be fully understood without experiencing it.

I made the mistake of going to the OKC Bombing Memorial several years ago. It is a beautiful commemoration. the museum was too much for me. I won't go into details, but they did an incredible job of putting me in the moment, even though I did not live there at the time. I made a hasty exit and will not go back.

I love the idea of making treats for first responders!


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Well, we made it! This was our first to week to ever homeschool (5th & 2nd grade)  I LOVE "Teaching Textbooks" for math!  I LOVE "My Father's World" for geography/history, Bible study, & science. What I'm NOT LOVING is Shurley English Grammar  We've spent a small fortune on curriculum this year, so I can't stand the thought of buying anything else. *What do you recommend for English?* I rarely use the word hate, but I really think I *hate* this English


----------



## MiniGirl

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and replies. I think we may cover it a little this year, but not look at photos and videos of the events of 9/11.



weHEARTmickey said:


> Well, we made it! This was our first to week to ever homeschool (5th & 2nd grade)  I LOVE "Teaching Textbooks" for math!  I LOVE "My Father's World" for geography/history, Bible study, & science. What I'm NOT LOVING is Shurley English Grammar  We've spent a small fortune on curriculum this year, so I can't stand the thought of buying anything else. *What do you recommend for English?* I rarely use the word hate, but I really think I *hate* this English



Congratulations on a successful 1st week! Here's to many more in the future.

I am not familiar with Shurley Grammar. What are you looking for, though? Do you want something that covers the basic parts of speech, etc, or something more in depth? I was looking at this today...

http://www.currclick.com/product_info.php?products_id=41915&it=1

It looks like it could be interesting and it is inexpensive, too. I think something like this coupled with a lot of reading could work for you. Maybe add a daily editing exercise for your 5th grader, too. I certainly don't think anyone would fall behind doing something like this and it would give you time to see what you really need.

BTW, this is a downloadable book, and it looks like there would be a lot of pages to print off adding to the overall cost.


----------



## chicagoshannon

weHEARTmickey said:


> Well, we made it! This was our first to week to ever homeschool (5th & 2nd grade)  I LOVE "Teaching Textbooks" for math!  I LOVE "My Father's World" for geography/history, Bible study, & science. What I'm NOT LOVING is Shurley English Grammar  We've spent a small fortune on curriculum this year, so I can't stand the thought of buying anything else. *What do you recommend for English?* I rarely use the word hate, but I really think I *hate* this English



I don't use anything yet but have you looked at Writing With Ease or other things by that author?  I've heard good things.


----------



## awoogala

weHEARTmickey said:


> Well, we made it! This was our first to week to ever homeschool (5th & 2nd grade)  I LOVE "Teaching Textbooks" for math!  I LOVE "My Father's World" for geography/history, Bible study, & science. What I'm NOT LOVING is Shurley English Grammar  We've spent a small fortune on curriculum this year, so I can't stand the thought of buying anything else. *What do you recommend for English?* I rarely use the word hate, but I really think I *hate* this English



How about Learning Language arts through literature. We haven't started using it yet ( our school doesn't start till September) but it seems like a fantastic program. I just bought it for my kids. They even have a nice assessment test for each level, which I would suggest trying (my kids tested above their "grade levels")


----------



## Nicolepa

weHEARTmickey said:


> Well, we made it! This was our first to week to ever homeschool (5th & 2nd grade)  I LOVE "Teaching Textbooks" for math!  I LOVE "My Father's World" for geography/history, Bible study, & science. What I'm NOT LOVING is Shurley English Grammar  We've spent a small fortune on curriculum this year, so I can't stand the thought of buying anything else. *What do you recommend for English?* I rarely use the word hate, but I really think I *hate* this English



What do you mean by English?  Literature, Writing, Grammar?  All of that?  

My literature is covered in my Unit Study.  I'm going to use IEW for writing this year and we use Easy Grammar & Daily Grams for Grammar.  We switched to that in the middle of last year and we love it.  My son went from being below grade level in Grammar to a year ahead in one year.


----------



## SCHBR'smom

awoogala said:


> How about Learning Language arts through literature. We haven't started using it yet ( our school doesn't start till September) but it seems like a fantastic program. I just bought it for my kids. They even have a nice assessment test for each level, which I would suggest trying (my kids tested above their "grade levels")



This is what we use.  I enjoy that it is all inclusive, literature, grammer, spelling, and handwriting.  The kids enjoy it, too.


----------



## graygables

Ew on the Shurley method .  They were implementing that the last year I taught PS English and I thought it was ridiculous.  

One of the best things you can do to teach English/language arts is to encourage speaking, reading, and writing (and doing it properly).  Even now, my DDs will say, "horribLY, it's an adverb modifying how you did!"    There are also tricks to figure out when to use "who" and "whom" (use "who" when you can replace with "he", use "whom" when you can replace with "him")  I honestly think rote memorization of all the rules is pretty useless (coming from a former high school English teacher who LOVED diagramming sentences in junior high); it's more important to have a mastery of language that can both be spoken and written well. 

Read and write, read and write.  No shortcuts in message board posts or texts.  Use real language often.


----------



## SCHBR'smom

I wanted to share a website for art lessons.  Another homeschooler shared it with me.  Several lessons are free.  My oldest just finished 3 lessons and is soooo excited about it.  She's already learning quite a bit.  It's Mark Kistler's Online Art Lessons.

http://www.mkisdraw3d.com/public/p_ovaa/


----------



## Asellus

We're going in for one more year (my youngest wanted to go to Kindergarten....hopefully she won't be too bored....she can't read yet but she knows her letters and numbers) and then I'm planning on homeschooling.
It was already in my mind (do to various issues with the school last year) however we switched schools within the district to give it one more year. I figure I'll have time to prepare for homeschooling them. 
I'd love to do virtual school as the requirements here in RI are way too strict. (Wish I could just sign a waiver like in CT...they require more subjects then they actually teach the kids!) Unfortunately there are no virtual schools in RI and I can't afford k12.


----------



## Jessica14

Asellus said:


> I'd love to do virtual school as the requirements here in RI are way too strict. (Wish I could just sign a waiver like in CT...they require more subjects then they actually teach the kids!)  .



I'm here in NY and filled out the application for what I plan on teaching this year.  It is my first time doing so and I noticed the same thing.  My kids basically did reading, writing, phonics, and math everyday, which of course is not bad, but it is structured for virtually nothing else.  My DD barely did social studies at all and homeschoolers are required to do American History, Georgraphy, etc.  She glanced over these so I'm looking forward to going more in depth with things.  But, yes, I had to laugh at that when I saw it.
Jessica


----------



## Asellus

Jessica14 said:


> I'm here in NY and filled out the application for what I plan on teaching this year.  It is my first time doing so and I noticed the same thing.  My kids basically did reading, writing, phonics, and math everyday, which of course is not bad, but it is structured for virtually nothing else.  My DD barely did social studies at all and homeschoolers are required to do American History, Georgraphy, etc.  She glanced over these so I'm looking forward to going more in depth with things.  But, yes, I had to laugh at that when I saw it.
> Jessica



Exactly! Although I feel like my own geographical education (in school) was lacking. At least I can cover the fun facts of RI history. (we plan on moving down south in a few years...possibly Florida or Texas)


----------



## bellebud

Jessica14 said:


> I'm here in NY and filled out the application for what I plan on teaching this year.  It is my first time doing so and I noticed the same thing.  My kids basically did reading, writing, phonics, and math everyday, which of course is not bad, but it is structured for virtually nothing else.  My DD barely did social studies at all and homeschoolers are required to do American History, Georgraphy, etc.  She glanced over these so I'm looking forward to going more in depth with things.  But, yes, I had to laugh at that when I saw it.
> Jessica



I'm in NY too.  My kids are 11 and 10.

History and Science are something that we don't do every single day like the other subjects, but they happen all around us.

We've done audio cd's in the car on all the Amercian Girls series.  After we did the "Felicity" one, we visited Williamsburg, VA, which was amazing, and really brought it all home for the kids.  

We do a lot of local (w/in an hour or so) field trips, which are almost always Science or History related.  We've visited George Washington's headquarters, Statue of Liberty/Ellis Island, Thomas Edisons lab and home in NJ, we go to the Discovery Center in NYC (King Tut, Pompeii).  When we visit somewhere, we look it up on our map and mark it.  

We watch a lot of discovery channel and history channel.  My ds's favorite subject is WWII (because of the history channel).  

I look up living history grade appropriate books (you could just google it), and order them from our library (whether it's book for cd form).  Johnny Tremain was a favorite too.  Scholastic (our homeschool group has a scholastic account) has wonderful, inexpensive books.  

My kids have done a week long archeology camp 5x's now, where they study the ancient culture, then dig up artifacts the way archeologists would.  (It's run by an archeologist from Albany University).  When we visited Williamsburg, we also went to Jamestown (the fake one), but then we went to the actual Jamestown site, where they're currently excavating the remains of the original people (so the kids after doing these archeology camps got to see a real archeology site), and we got a tour from the head archeologist.  It was so cool!!  

To me, history and science are the 'extras', and they're the most fun and interesting, hands-on things we do.


----------



## jacksmomma

I hate that Science always gets pushed to the back burner!  I have a degree in El. Ed. with an extension and concentration in Science.  When I did my student teaching I was in a 4th grade classroom for the first 8 weeks of school.  In that time the children had 1 20 minute science lesson!  1 in 8 weeks...  All of the "science time" was spent doing test prep and practicing filling in the bubbles on the scantron sheet.    It was beyond sad!


----------



## MK2010

I have homeschooled my four kids here in Texas for the past 7 years. I started when my oldest DS was 5 and going into kindergarten. My husband and I both have a teaching degree and made the decision to homeschool as soon as I became pregnant.

In our public schools elementary science may be 20 minutes or so once a week. Yet when people find out I'm homeschooling, they want to know where my kids are in each subject. We talk science and especially public school teachers panic when I say my kids cannot recite lifecycles from heart. This just cracks me up. My kids can tell you which animals live in which environment and what they eat. They can tell you in depth about birds and flies and how their wings work and how this translates to air/space flight today. But let's panic because they would fail the TAKS test because they don't know about lifecycles. This is what is wrong with our education system. Teachers are great. Administrators are dong the best they can, but when we bought in to a one size fits all system of thinking towards public education we lost the wonder of learning.

We use the elementary Apologia curriculum which we do three times a week for between 30-60 minutes. It has experiments, worksheets, and notebooking activities to help my kids retain what they learned. I don't make every one of my kids do every activity. I assign the ones that fit their ability and learning style.


----------



## mmullena70

Hey, I wanted to introduce myself. I'm relatively new to the Dis and just found this homeschooling thread.

We started our fifth year of homeschooling on Monday. My kids are 9 and 10. We love the flexibility that homeschooling offers and the extra time we get to spend together as a family.

We're doing Galloping the Globe geography unit studies this year. We'll be studying many of the countries located in the World Showcase. The kids are excited to find out about these countries before our Feb. 2012 visit. I think all the countries but Norway are covered in GTG.

Is anyone else familiar with this curriculum? Any tips?


----------



## MouseCrazy96

Hi everyone! 

I am very interested in home schooling my 5 1/2yr old son who is starting kindergarten. I am feeling a bit lost as to how to get started. Wondering if anyone here can point me in the right direction please?   Do we need to make it official in any way or just go ahead and start? From what I am reading on line I get the impression that for kindergarten we don't really need to report anything. Is this true? Also, how do I go about finding the correct materials? Ugh! I am sooo lost!!!  Please help! Thank you!!


----------



## mmullena70

MouseCrazy96 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am very interested in home schooling my 5 1/2yr old son who is starting kindergarten. I am feeling a bit lost as to how to get started. Wondering if anyone here can point me in the right direction please?   Do we need to make it official in any way or just go ahead and start? From what I am reading on line I get the impression that for kindergarten we don't really need to report anything. Is this true? Also, how do I go about finding the correct materials? Ugh! I am sooo lost!!!  Please help! Thank you!!



You need to find out what your state requires as far as reporting, enrolling, etc. HSLDA has a lot of info on their website.
 That should help you get started.


----------



## jacksmomma

mmullena70 said:


> You need to find out what your state requires as far as reporting, enrolling, etc. HSLDA has a lot of info on their website.
> That should help you get started.



I second this...find out what the requirements for your state are and work from there.


----------



## Nicolepa

Bumping us up.


----------



## Jessica14

bellebud said:


> I'm in NY too.  My kids are 11 and 10.
> 
> We've done audio cd's in the car on all the Amercian Girls series.  After we did the "Felicity" one, we visited Williamsburg, VA, which was amazing, and really brought it all home for the kids.
> 
> We do a lot of local (w/in an hour or so) field trips, which are almost always Science or History related.  We've visited George Washington's headquarters, Statue of Liberty/Ellis Island, Thomas Edisons lab and home in NJ, we go to the Discovery Center in NYC (King Tut, Pompeii).  When we visit somewhere, we look it up on our map and mark it.  .



We are on Long Island so we go to NYC a lot.  We are members of the Metropolitan Museum of Art and the Natural History museum (which has a great kids website for anyone who is interested.  It's called "Ology.")Unfortunately we are not geting to the Pompeii exhibit though we did go to King Tut. Our library just started to offer free tickets to some Museums in the areas so we are going to the Intrepid on the first day of public school.  We plan on doing lots of art history since the kids like that and we have access to different art museums.  I also would love to go to Plymouth Plantation this year!


I think I will do more books on tape. Thanks for the suggestion!  We just started this week and are just getting our feet wet.  DS 6 needs a lot of one on one and DD 8 is more advanced.  She's crying because its "all about him" and he's crying because "its so hard." Only day three, but I'm sure they will get used to it!
Jessica


----------



## Nicolepa

Jessica14 said:


> I think I will do more books on tape. Thanks for the suggestion!  We just started this week and are just getting our feet wet.  DS 6 needs a lot of one on one and DD 8 is more advanced.  She's crying because its "all about him" and he's crying because "its so hard." Only day three, but I'm sure they will get used to it!
> Jessica



My kids love books on tape!  Right now we are listening to the entire Chronicals of Narnia series. I downloaded it from Ancient Faith Radio.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hi, everyone!  

Does anyone use Rosetta Stone (Latin America) Homeschool?  I am thinking of purchasing it for 2 of my kids (elementary school age and middle school age), but even with the 6 month guarantee, I am nervous b/c it is so expensive!  It has some fairly negative reviews on Amazon, and some people have said that even by Level 5, they are not very fluent in the language.  I'm under the impression that it comes with some assignments or workbooks or something too, but it doesn't have to be too formal at this age.  Still, it's a LOT of money...

Also, many years ago I purchased some awesome math CD-ROMS from The Learning Company.  They were amazing!   I don't know if they don't make anything anymore or if I'm looking in the wrong place.  Does any one have any learning technology from them?

Thanks!


----------



## AmandaRG

MouseCrazy96 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am very interested in home schooling my 5 1/2yr old son who is starting kindergarten. I am feeling a bit lost as to how to get started. Wondering if anyone here can point me in the right direction please?   Do we need to make it official in any way or just go ahead and start? From what I am reading on line I get the impression that for kindergarten we don't really need to report anything. Is this true? Also, how do I go about finding the correct materials? Ugh! I am sooo lost!!!  Please help! Thank you!!



We started kindergarten this year as well. Do check with your state to see what their requirements are. In TN, we have two options. We registered with a school that provides an umbrella for us and we are a "satellite" campus for them as are all others that are registered with them. I have to report to them what we are doing and will send in grades once per quarter.

Good luck! We are loving it! We are also doing a tutoring group once per week and have church and playdate activities so that they aren't isolated from others.


----------



## jacksmomma

DS is constantly asking me how to say things in spanish.  I can remember some of what I learned in high school, but I am stuggling.  I have asked around in our area and I cannot seem to find anyone who tutors kids or even any playgroups.  Does anyone have any suggestions for programs?  DS is in kindergarten so something like Rosetta Stone would not be appropriate.


----------



## bellebud

jacksmomma said:


> DS is constantly asking me how to say things in spanish.  I can remember some of what I learned in high school, but I am stuggling.  I have asked around in our area and I cannot seem to find anyone who tutors kids or even any playgroups.  Does anyone have any suggestions for programs?  DS is in kindergarten so something like Rosetta Stone would not be appropriate.



my kids are older and use Rosetta Stone, and they started at 8yo and 10yo and did totally fine with it, so I'd definitely keep it in the back of your mind for the future.

I bought (at Staples or something like that) a young kids spanish workbook, just to change things up for my kids w/ the spanish.  If you google it, you may even find an age appropriate learning site.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

You might want to check with your public library.  Our library offers a free online foreign language course called Mango Languages.  It has 29 different languages to choose from.


----------



## Jessica14

jacksmomma said:


> DS is constantly asking me how to say things in spanish.  I can remember some of what I learned in high school, but I am stuggling.  I have asked around in our area and I cannot seem to find anyone who tutors kids or even any playgroups.  Does anyone have any suggestions for programs?  DS is in kindergarten so something like Rosetta Stone would not be appropriate.



I bought Spanish for Dummies.  It is very much cheaper but I think it is just conversational.  I wouldn't use it for a course.  I haven't used it yet.  Ironically, I wanted to be able to communicate with the kids in ps.  Well, when I see them around town, I'll try it out.  Right now I can't say anything that has any real meaning.  I can say huavos so if there is an egg emergency I'm all set!
Jessica


----------



## WDWMom9898

SGMCO said:


> Is Online School done at home considered Home Schooling? or should I start another thread? My DS is doing Online High School from home this year and
> I'm a bit scared because it's all new to me, I'm sure everything we be OK.
> Looking of other High Schoolers.



Hello! We are doing online high school also! My son is in 10th grade and this is his third year homeschooling. My daughter is in 3rd grade and we are using the same program for her this year. Please be patient with yourself-you will find what works best for your family.


----------



## jacksmomma

bellebud said:


> my kids are older and use Rosetta Stone, and they started at 8yo and 10yo and did totally fine with it, so I'd definitely keep it in the back of your mind for the future.
> 
> I bought (at Staples or something like that) a young kids spanish workbook, just to change things up for my kids w/ the spanish.  If you google it, you may even find an age appropriate learning site.



I was hoping to find some spanish workbooks at the Borders sale, but there was nothing left.  I am going to have to search amazon.



Mouseketeer67 said:


> You might want to check with your public library.  Our library offers a free online foreign language course called Mango Languages.  It has 29 different languages to choose from.



I have asked and they do not seem to have anything, so I am in the hold que for Muzzy.  I will have to see if that is any good.  I am 3 or 4 on the list so we have a bit of a wait.  I have never heard of Mango.  I am adding that to my google list!



Jessica14 said:


> I bought Spanish for Dummies.  It is very much cheaper but I think it is just conversational.  I wouldn't use it for a course.  I haven't used it yet.  Ironically, I wanted to be able to communicate with the kids in ps.  Well, when I see them around town, I'll try it out.  Right now I can't say anything that has any real meaning.  I can say huavos so if there is an egg emergency I'm all set!
> Jessica



  Great, all egg emergencies are covered!  I sprinkle spanish in with DS when I can.  I use a lot of catch phrases like vamanos and excelente!  He does know some vocab. like colors and farm animals.  I figure if anyone actually heard us speaking I would be at about a 12 month old's level!  

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## bellebud

jacksmomma said:


> I sprinkle spanish in with DS when I can.  I use a lot of catch phrases like vamanos and excelente!  He does know some vocab. like colors and farm animals.  I figure if anyone actually heard us speaking I would be at about a 12 month old's level!
> 
> Thanks Everyone!



I honestly never thought of me using some spanish words w/ the kids.  Thanks for that tip - I'm going to start doing that, and tell them to try to do it too.  That will be fun, and maybe help a little!


----------



## jacksmomma

bellebud said:


> I honestly never thought of me using some spanish words w/ the kids.  Thanks for that tip - I'm going to start doing that, and tell them to try to do it too.  That will be fun, and maybe help a little!



Glad I could share an idea!   I was catching some flack from a family member about homeschooling when my son interrupted our conversation with, "Mira, dos las vacas!"  (Sorry if the spelling if off)  Which means, look two cows!  Needless to say that stopped the conversation in its tracks!


----------



## Lora

Looks like I've missed a lot!  I never subscribed to the 2nd hsing thread, so I'll start over with an intro.

I've been hsing my 2 girls (almost 16 and 14) since the beginning.  We've used mostly Sonlight along with Rod & Staff (English only), Wordly Wise, various math programs (Miquon, Singapore, Jacobs), Rosetta Stone German, SL Science and Apologia Science.  We've done lots of co-ops (drama, art, musical drama) and have been in the same homeschool choir program for about 9 years. 

My older dd is starting an Early College Start program at the local community college this semester.  She'll be able to get dual credit for her classes. She is looking into colleges and other options to study or work in film.  This has been an interesting step in the hsing process.  It's definitely making me feel the pressure.  

I cannot begin to say how much we have benefited from homeschooling.  The hours my girls have spent on filmmaking alone would have had to be sacrificed to the public school schedule.  Someone else mentioned that they loved who their teens were becoming.  I also think that's a big part of it.

I'm looking forward to getting back into the loop here.   We'll be in WDW in a couple weeks (Sept. 11-23).  If anyone else is going to be there and wants to meet up, let me know.


----------



## jacksmomma

I found a great website for prinatables for the preschool-1st grade set.  It is www.colormountain.com  lots of fun activities!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Lora said:


> Looks like I've missed a lot!  I never subscribed to the 2nd hsing thread, so I'll start over with an intro.
> 
> I've been hsing my 2 girls (almost 16 and 14) since the beginning.  We've used mostly Sonlight along with Rod & Staff (English only), Wordly Wise, various math programs (Miquon, Singapore, Jacobs), Rosetta Stone German, SL Science and Apologia Science.  We've done lots of co-ops (drama, art, musical drama) and have been in the same homeschool choir program for about 9 years.
> 
> My older dd is starting an Early College Start program at the local community college this semester.  She'll be able to get dual credit for her classes. She is looking into colleges and other options to study or work in film.  This has been an interesting step in the hsing process.  It's definitely making me feel the pressure.
> 
> I cannot begin to say how much we have benefited from homeschooling.  The hours my girls have spent on filmmaking alone would have had to be sacrificed to the public school schedule.  Someone else mentioned that they loved who their teens were becoming.  I also think that's a big part of it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting back into the loop here.   We'll be in WDW in a couple weeks (Sept. 11-23).  If anyone else is going to be there and wants to meet up, let me know.



Welcome back!  We're just starting out with Sonlight.  It's good to see someone that's used it long term.  
We'll just miss you in Fl.  We arrive on the 23rd.


----------



## MWGreene

Hello! I am in desperate need of advice from the vets of homeschooling! 

Background: I'm a former k and 2nd grade public school teacher from TN. We moved to Canada temporarily for my DH's work. We probably have another year maybe two here before moving back to the states. DS 6 is starting 1st grade and DD 4 is entering JK (junior kindergarten, every other day). 

My Concern: I'm fairly certain DS is gifted. I'm worried about what he will gain in school and how far he will be pushed. He has all the "emotional" hallmarks of a gifted child and can be very intense at times. I know he will do fine at school (even though he hates going) but I also don't want him to waste time when he could be learning topics in a more in depth way. I'm also worried about the Social Studies curriculum since he will be learning all about Canada. I don't want him to lack information about the US when we move back. At the very least I feel like I need to supplement him at home in Social Studies. I am also concerned about how productive he will be for me after he comes home from school each day. 

We live in a very isolated, small town where homeschooling resources are few and far between. I do think he would perform better with a full time homeschooling group/activities/outings but that's just not an option here. The nearest museum is 2 hours away!

If we were in the states I feel like I would have so many more options. I'm going to talk with his teacher and give her a few months to get to know him before inquiring about testing. I'm also going to talk with insurance about covering the cost of private testing. The nearest child psych is also about 2 hours away. So frustrating. 

So does anyone have any opinions on what I should do? Any SS curriculums I should check out?


----------



## Lora

MWGreene said:


> Hello! I am in desperate need of advice from the vets of homeschooling!
> 
> Background: I'm a former k and 2nd grade public school teacher from TN. We moved to Canada temporarily for my DH's work. We probably have another year maybe two here before moving back to the states. DS 6 is starting 1st grade and DD 4 is entering JK (junior kindergarten, every other day).
> 
> My Concern: I'm fairly certain DS is gifted. I'm worried about what he will gain in school and how far he will be pushed. He has all the "emotional" hallmarks of a gifted child and can be very intense at times. I know he will do fine at school (even though he hates going) but I also don't want him to waste time when he could be learning topics in a more in depth way. I'm also worried about the Social Studies curriculum since he will be learning all about Canada. I don't want him to lack information about the US when we move back. At the very least I feel like I need to supplement him at home in Social Studies. I am also concerned about how productive he will be for me after he comes home from school each day.
> 
> We live in a very isolated, small town where homeschooling resources are few and far between. I do think he would perform better with a full time homeschooling group/activities/outings but that's just not an option here. The nearest museum is 2 hours away!
> 
> If we were in the states I feel like I would have so many more options. I'm going to talk with his teacher and give her a few months to get to know him before inquiring about testing. I'm also going to talk with insurance about covering the cost of private testing. The nearest child psych is also about 2 hours away. So frustrating.
> 
> So does anyone have any opinions on what I should do? Any SS curriculums I should check out?



I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for.  Is it a sure thing that he is going to school, or are you considering homeschooling?  If he's going to school, I'm getting the idea that you are looking for extra curriculum for him to do at home after school.  That's not what I'd recommend for the next few years. Even if he is gifted, what he needs when he gets home is your love, affection, conversation, cuddles, etc.  Read books together, sing songs, get good children's music classical music and dance, make cookies, paint pictures, do kitchen science experiments (Usborne has some books for that), go for nature walks and collect stuff.  Find areas that interest him and get books for him to read.  If music interests him, have him take piano lessons.  Right now, he should be having fun and getting love.  Let him build on that foundation. If his brain is geared for high intellectual stuff, he'll get there.  I would encourage you to not worry about it and not to push him. 

If you're thinking that homeschooling might be your answer, but you're concerned because of the isolation, I can see your point.  There are probably others here who could respond to that a little better than I can.  We're in a pretty well populated area with lots of homeschool groups, but I think if I were in a more isolated area, I would have still home schooled.  I think it would have just required a greater amount of effort to make some connections with others.


----------



## MWGreene

Thanks Lora- I know I am all over the place. He is such a complicated child. 

My top concern is that he will be bored in class (which will cause behavior problems for sure). I looked up the Ontario math objectives for first grade and they are required to learn skills I taught in k. Ex: tell time to half hour, make combos of money up to 20 cents. 

Next, I really would consider homeschooling if we were in a different area. The isolation is just too great a factor. His interests right now are local/state governments, Life of George Washington, How to write his name in Chinese and those were just this week.  

I guess I'm trying to find a way to balance public school basics with what I feel he is capable of learning. Should I wait and see how he does the first few months in school? Is there a program I could use to supplement? I guess I just need a direction to start in lol. I do have a friend that is going to send me the first grade scope in sequence from our school in TN.


----------



## lovethattink

Hello! I didn't realize this thread or the first one existed. Last school year was our first year with homeschooling. It is the perfect fit for our family! DS17 is a senior this year. He is dual enrolling as a high school student at a local college and homeschooling. DS7 has special needs and he is starting 1st grade.

I use Switched ON for the senior and teaching textbooks. Using Abeka DVD for the 1st grader.


----------



## jacksmomma

lovethattink said:


> Hello! I didn't realize this thread or the first one existed. Last school year was our first year with homeschooling. It is the perfect fit for our family! DS17 is a senior this year. He is dual enrolling as a high school student at a local college and homeschooling. DS7 has special needs and he is starting 1st grade.
> 
> I use Switched ON for the senior and teaching textbooks. Using Abeka DVD for the 1st grader.



Welcome!  

This is my first year of homeschooling, my DS is in KG.  We are using My Father's World and Math U See.  I am loving it so far, and so is DS.


----------



## bellebud

jacksmomma said:


> Glad I could share an idea!   I was catching some flack from a family member about homeschooling when my son interrupted our conversation with, "Mira, dos las vacas!"  (Sorry if the spelling if off)  Which means, look two cows!  Needless to say that stopped the conversation in its tracks!




don't you just love little moments like that?


----------



## Jessica14

jacksmomma said:


> Glad I could share an idea!   I was catching some flack from a family member about homeschooling when my son interrupted our conversation with, "Mira, dos las vacas!"  (Sorry if the spelling if off)  Which means, look two cows!  Needless to say that stopped the conversation in its tracks!



That's so great!  We just started two weeks ago and although I really don't get any flack (yet!), I find that my DS is already doing very well.  He did OK in school, but was essentially going to be socially promoted which was not for us or him.  So I'm seeing the payoff right away.

That and today was the first day in our district and he has a nasty stomach bug.  No sweating that he missed the first day of school, no agonizing over should he miss the second day of school.  So far, I'm really enjoying this!
Jessica


----------



## lovethattink

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## bellebud

NY's first day for most schools was today.  My kids have a form of muscular dystrophy and my ds was weak today because he had an 'attack' the other day.  I was so happy he didn't have to go to school in his weakened state!  Instead, we all went to the movies!  Then we read together and had a great discussion regarding our reading when we got home.  That was our first day of school!  Couldn't have been better! 

Homeschooling is wonderful!!!


----------



## MWGreene

I'm so happy to have found a small homeschool group (see previous post #1074). I'm going to check out a private school tomorrow and if that isn't a fit, I'm pulling my kids out to homeschool. Today was there first day. I looked over what DS is doing in first grade for the entire month. It was sorting, patterns, and counting. Really? No reading/language listed and science was living things. DD4 teacher called me to say she was "defiant" and "uncooperative". Apparently she didn't want to stop mid-task to come sit on the "rug". Well duh. She's 4 in junior kindergarten and it was her first day of class ever. On one hand, I'm glad she called but couldn't she have given her a day or two to settle in?


----------



## lovethattink

MWGreene said:


> I'm so happy to have found a small homeschool group (see previous post #1074). I'm going to check out a private school tomorrow and if that isn't a fit, I'm pulling my kids out to homeschool. Today was there first day. I looked over what DS is doing in first grade for the entire month. It was sorting, patterns, and counting. Really? No reading/language listed and science was living things. DD4 teacher called me to say she was "defiant" and "uncooperative". Apparently she didn't want to stop mid-task to come sit on the "rug". Well duh. She's 4 in junior kindergarten and it was her first day of class ever. On one hand, I'm glad she called but couldn't she have given her a day or two to settle in?



If you decide to homeschool, be sure to check out your state's laws. Some states require a portfolio be kept and what needs to be in the portfolio. I live in Florida and use an umbrella school so we don't need to keep a portfolio, otherwise I would have to. Also the laws differ from state to state on mandatory testing. 

My son just started first grade this summer. We started doing half days, 4 days a week. He is almost done with his 2nd 125 page book as part of his reading curriculum. He is doing addition and subtraction in math and counting by 5's and 10's. We are on lesson 35. We are using Abeka for him.


----------



## antree

Hi, anyone doing K12? I have a question, we started it late last Sept. I think it was Sept 20th, so I had the course run the full year. We are coming up to the end of our year but we are not done with all our subjects. We had a rough year with too many unexpected deaths and illness in our family so we fell behind. 
So my question is, what happens that we are not going to finish all the course by the 20th? Does anyone know? 

Thank You for any help, Maria


----------



## Nicolepa

antree said:


> Hi, anyone doing K12? I have a question, we started it late last Sept. I think it was Sept 20th, so I had the course run the full year. We are coming up to the end of our year but we are not done with all our subjects. We had a rough year with too many unexpected deaths and illness in our family so we fell behind.
> So my question is, what happens that we are not going to finish all the course by the 20th? Does anyone know?
> 
> Thank You for any help, Maria




I'm assuming you are using K12 privately (vs w/a Virtual Academy).  Are you going to use K12 this year?  If so you will continue to have access to your classes until you call them and tell them to change them.  You can change which classes you have at any time.

If you aren't continuing w/K12 then you will lose access to all of your classes at the end of your year.  

Disclaimer - I used K12 until last October, things could be different now.  ;-)


----------



## antree

Yes, we are using them privately. So unless I call them they will continue charging me and allowing me access to the lessons plans, so I can continue the lessons?

Another questions does anyone have the website for the Disney books on the countries? I know people were using them for their history on different countries.

Also what good history books are people using for 3rd - 4th grade?


Thanks


----------



## shannon006

We are new to homeschooling. We live in Michigan and will be using the Plato learning system. Our daughter is in grade 5.


----------



## EeyoreEma

Hi -I was just wondering if anyone here has used the progress academy curriculum.  We're currently using calvert, and love it but I was interested in hearing more about progress academy.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyDreamer04

Would like to introduce myself... I have been pretty much a lurker of this thread for awhile. Looking @ it, researching, and praying about what to do with my school age child. After many months thinking... we are HOMESCHOOLING! 

I have three little girls age 6,3, and 6 months. My 6yr old is doing well, but gets very mad @ herself if she doesnt get something right @ the first try.  Any advice there??  Other than that she loves the flexability, and the "fun" mom trys to bring into it. My other kink I need to work out, is little sis wants to do everything  her older does.  I have workbooks for her, and some very simple things for her to do, but she likes to trace her letters and numbers and count and circle objects, I hope that is what a 3 year old needs to know right now?? She is also writing her name, not perfect, but she is doing it all by herself. She is my little sponge absorbing everything right now. 

Oh, and if anyone wants to know, I bought CLE (christian light education). I just thought my 1st year go around I would be safe with a package sorta deal. I am already excited and looking at changing some things up a bit, but I do like the pace style. And she really likes it, which is VERY important to me.
I do live in a small area, and I am worried about interaction.  We are very active in church, but I dont really know what else to do?  I think a sport activity at the boys & girls club may just be alittle too much for her.  The only thing she could do would be soccer, and it is practice 2 nights a week and then 2 games a week. Any suggestions there?

Ok, now that I have TOTALLY broken out of my lurkdum ( is that a word) I feel like I have spilled my guts. I started out just wanting to say HI..... SO HI!


----------



## lovethattink

DisneyDreamer04 said:


> Would like to introduce myself... I have been pretty much a lurker of this thread for awhile. Looking @ it, researching, and praying about what to do with my school age child. After many months thinking... we are HOMESCHOOLING!
> 
> I have three little girls age 6,3, and 6 months. My 6yr old is doing well, but gets very mad @ herself if she doesnt get something right @ the first try.  Any advice there??  Other than that she loves the flexability, and the "fun" mom trys to bring into it. My other kink I need to work out, is little sis wants to do everything  her older does.  I have workbooks for her, and some very simple things for her to do, but she likes to trace her letters and numbers and count and circle objects, I hope that is what a 3 year old needs to know right now?? She is also writing her name, not perfect, but she is doing it all by herself. She is my little sponge absorbing everything right now.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants to know, I bought CLE (christian light education). I just thought my 1st year go around I would be safe with a package sorta deal. I am already excited and looking at changing some things up a bit, but I do like the pace style. And she really likes it, which is VERY important to me.
> I do live in a small area, and I am worried about interaction.  We are very active in church, but I dont really know what else to do?  I think a sport activity at the boys & girls club may just be alittle too much for her.  The only thing she could do would be soccer, and it is practice 2 nights a week and then 2 games a week. Any suggestions there?
> 
> Ok, now that I have TOTALLY broken out of my lurkdum ( is that a word) I feel like I have spilled my guts. I started out just wanting to say HI..... SO HI!



I'm new to the thread too.

Welcome to homeschooling!!

Even in small areas there are often homeschool groups or co-ops. We belong to a homeschooling group that does field trips and socials. There is a church in our town that has homeschool classes one day a week for art, drama, music. There are also a couple co-ops for PE in our town. They were hard to find at first. Not advertised anywhere. I found out about them through word of mouth.

As for making mistakes, my son has ASD and we often use social stories or write social stories to fit a situation. I found this one on you-tube, it might be a little too old for a 6 year old, but it might help. 

Social story about making mistakes video


----------



## starshine514

DisneyDreamer04 said:


> Would like to introduce myself... I have been pretty much a lurker of this thread for awhile. Looking @ it, researching, and praying about what to do with my school age child. After many months thinking... we are HOMESCHOOLING!
> 
> I have three little girls age 6,3, and 6 months. My 6yr old is doing well, but gets very mad @ herself if she doesnt get something right @ the first try.  Any advice there??  Other than that she loves the flexability, and the "fun" mom trys to bring into it. My other kink I need to work out, is little sis wants to do everything  her older does.  I have workbooks for her, and some very simple things for her to do, but she likes to trace her letters and numbers and count and circle objects, I hope that is what a 3 year old needs to know right now?? She is also writing her name, not perfect, but she is doing it all by herself. She is my little sponge absorbing everything right now.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants to know, I bought CLE (christian light education). I just thought my 1st year go around I would be safe with a package sorta deal. I am already excited and looking at changing some things up a bit, but I do like the pace style. And she really likes it, which is VERY important to me.
> I do live in a small area, and I am worried about interaction.  We are very active in church, but I dont really know what else to do?  I think a sport activity at the boys & girls club may just be alittle too much for her.  The only thing she could do would be soccer, and it is practice 2 nights a week and then 2 games a week. Any suggestions there?
> 
> Ok, now that I have TOTALLY broken out of my lurkdum ( is that a word) I feel like I have spilled my guts. I started out just wanting to say HI..... SO HI!



You sound a lot like me! I have 2 girls - ages 4 & 6. The 6-yr-old is in first grade (our second year homeschooling we're using the A Beka curriculum - I'm not a SAHM, and I found I couldn't seem to pull a curriculum together on my own in the time I had to devote to it. I love having preset lesson plans) and my younger daughter wanted to work on school as well last year. I printed out some worksheets for her from here: http://www.starfall.com/ so she could work along some, but I totally let her set the pace. This year, she wanted to do real school, so we went ahead and started her in the kindergarten curriculum. We're two weeks in and she's doing great!

For her stressing out, I would just try to keep encouraging her. My DD4 doesn't like to make mistakes, and because of that, she doesn't like to take chances. We're working on it w/ lots of encouragement and praise, focusing on the positive aspects of her work (with writing) and working through other things (like her phonics) together until she gets them correct.

As for socialization, the girls have some general friends that we get together with for play dates, they take various lessons (swimming, gymnastics, dance - usually only one at a time, though), they attend Sunday school and we have just started attending the AWANA club at a nearby church as well. From what I've observed, they interact pretty well with other kids, so I'm not too concerned about the socialization aspects.

Oh yeah, hi!


----------



## bumbershoot

MWGreene said:


> I looked over what DS is doing in first grade for the entire month. It was sorting, patterns, and counting. Really? No reading/language listed and science was living things.



Just FWIW, we use Oak Meadow, which is based on Waldorf, and DS's 1st grade work was very much like that.  And he did just fine, he learned quite a bit of math by the end of the year, he started to read (his dad was a late reader and was tortured by teachers and parents to learn, so we were NOT going to push it with DS), he's doing great!  

I'm sure there are many more reasons you're considering this, but that, on its own, isn't something awful, IMO.  It might just be the way they teach in the early stages at that school (is it Waldorf-based?).




DisneyDreamer04 said:


> My other kink I need to work out, is little sis wants to do everything  her older does.  I have workbooks for her, and some very simple things for her to do, but she likes to trace her letters and numbers and count and circle objects, I hope that is what a 3 year old needs to know right now?? She is also writing her name, not perfect, but she is doing it all by herself. She is my little sponge absorbing everything right now.



Oh those little second kids...they get all the advantages!  My brother was 2 years and 3 grades younger than me, he helped me study for classes, and then he'd REMEMBER it all and do WAY better than me!  Lucky duck.  Being the oldest is great, but oooh those second kids...  

I'd just let her do what she wants to do...might be less work in the future with her!  



*******
We're rounding home base here...last year was our first with Oak Meadow (or any official curriculum) and it took us awhile to really figure it all out.  We finished the academic (the knitting and recorder was pushed aside b/c it requires ME to figure it out first and I can't do it yet!) work by June, but this summer we were doing some extra stuff to keep him from forgetting everything (and what else were we going to do, just stare at each other?), and we're trying to finish that up before our vacation.  We'll start 2nd grade work after vacation.  But I don't want to have anything (other than that knitting and recorder, apparently) hanging over our heads for vacation.  So the next two days are going to be big!  Wish us luck.


----------



## polkadotsuitcase

DisneyDreamer04 said:


> Would like to introduce myself... I have been pretty much a lurker of this thread for awhile. Looking @ it, researching, and praying about what to do with my school age child. After many months thinking... we are HOMESCHOOLING!
> 
> I have three little girls age 6,3, and 6 months. My 6yr old is doing well, but gets very mad @ herself if she doesnt get something right @ the first try.  Any advice there??  Other than that she loves the flexability, and the "fun" mom trys to bring into it. My other kink I need to work out, is little sis wants to do everything  her older does.  I have workbooks for her, and some very simple things for her to do, but she likes to trace her letters and numbers and count and circle objects, I hope that is what a 3 year old needs to know right now?? She is also writing her name, not perfect, but she is doing it all by herself. She is my little sponge absorbing everything right now.
> 
> Oh, and if anyone wants to know, I bought CLE (christian light education). I just thought my 1st year go around I would be safe with a package sorta deal. I am already excited and looking at changing some things up a bit, but I do like the pace style. And she really likes it, which is VERY important to me.
> I do live in a small area, and I am worried about interaction.  We are very active in church, but I dont really know what else to do?  I think a sport activity at the boys & girls club may just be alittle too much for her.  The only thing she could do would be soccer, and it is practice 2 nights a week and then 2 games a week. Any suggestions there?
> 
> Ok, now that I have TOTALLY broken out of my lurkdum ( is that a word) I feel like I have spilled my guts. I started out just wanting to say HI..... SO HI!



I haven't been able to hang out on forums as much as I used to, but I'd like to say welcome -- both to the thread and to homeschooling! I'm almost envious that you're starting out with young kids. My guys have always homeschooled, and now they're in 6th and 8th -- and I miss those early education years! They're such a blast, and there are SO, SO many things you can do. (Only so many ways you can make algebra fun, you know?!)

Have a great time, and enjoy it. It's totally cliche and everyone says it, but those years really do go so darn fast.


----------



## C&G'sMama

Well, as of this past Thursday, we have officially and finally joined the ranks of home schoolers.  I've posted in here in the past as we were searching and the support has been great.  Our DD is in 6th grade and we feel just isn't getting what she needs.  HS is something that's always been in the back of our heads and at the end of last year we were ready to HS our son. But in the end we thought spending at least another year in school would be good for him and that it's DD that's really struggling.  So we talked all summer with her about it and she was pretty much on board but wanted to go to school the first week (for us it started September 7)  She went the first day and that night declared she didn't want to go back.  We were fine with that and had already decided that she would be home schooled starting on the 12th no matter what.

DP will be the main teacher but of course it will involve all of us.  DD is less stressed already.  We knew the mix of kids made life stressful as did she but none of us realized how bad it was until she stayed home that first day and it was like a cloud had lifted.  We think she's beginning to realize that most of her friends aren't from school, that the stuff that gives her joy doesn't have to do with school and she'll have more time to enjoy those things.  

Let the adventure begin!


----------



## MWGreene

I'm starting to dive into curriculum research. I want to have everything straight before I pull the kids from school. Any thoughts on Singapore math? It caught my eye because it seems to be more for visual learners. As a former public school teacher, I know how awful some math programs are. I want to find one that incorporates more critical thinking and higher order thinking skills. Any opinions?


----------



## lovethattink

MWGreene said:


> I'm starting to dive into curriculum research. I want to have everything straight before I pull the kids from school. Any thoughts on Singapore math? It caught my eye because it seems to be more for visual learners. As a former public school teacher, I know how awful some math programs are. I want to find one that incorporates more critical thinking and higher order thinking skills. Any opinions?



What age and what kind of math are you looking at? I like Saxon. My son did that through Algebra 2 and geometry. He did teaching text books for pre-calculus and Switched-on for Trig. Teaching text books is not approved in all states, so if considering something like that you need to know your state's stance on that curriculum. Switched-on is self-taught for the upper level maths.


----------



## MWGreene

lovethattink said:


> What age and what kind of math are you looking at? I like Saxon. My son did that through Algebra 2 and geometry. He did teaching text books for pre-calculus and Switched-on for Trig. Teaching text books is not approved in all states, so if considering something like that you need to know your state's stance on that curriculum. Switched-on is self-taught for the upper level maths.



My son is 6. I am a US citizen living temporarily living in Canada so my situation is a little different. I have been in touch with a homeschool group and also I have been reading over Ontario's homeschool education site to figure out what I need to do. Apparently, all I need to do is notify the school in writing each year that we will be homeschooling and that's about it!


----------



## MWGreene

Also, What is everyone's favorite homeschool site/forum? I'm looking for a site where I can find different resources that isn't backed by a curriculum publisher.


----------



## dis-happy

MWGreene said:


> I'm starting to dive into curriculum research. I want to have everything straight before I pull the kids from school. Any thoughts on Singapore math? It caught my eye because it seems to be more for visual learners. As a former public school teacher, I know how awful some math programs are. I want to find one that incorporates more critical thinking and higher order thinking skills. Any opinions?



Singapore math tends to be a more advanced math program.  It's a good one if your child is good at math in general.  The kids I know who are math genius level (truly) have used Singapore Math.

Saxon is good for students who need repitition.  I like it (and use it) because my child really learns his math facts.  It encompasses different forms of learning (visual, auditory, some hands-on in the elementary years, mental math).

Math-U-See is very hands on and also has a good following among homeschoolers.

Another well liked option for early elementary is Horizons Math.  It's more colorful than Saxon.

For upper level math you can incorporate DVD lessons.  For Saxon there are the DIVE cd's as well as (new) Saxon's version.  We also used Teaching Textbooks for Geometry.  My ds is currently doing calculus at community college via dual enrollment (high school credit and college credit at once) and has a 98 average.  Other than the one year of TT he used Saxon.


----------



## AmandaRG

I think Saxon has a curriculum where they incorporated Singapore as well. We are using Saxon and I like it, and hope to look at the combined one at the curriculum fair next year.


----------



## Lora

MWGreene said:


> I'm starting to dive into curriculum research. I want to have everything straight before I pull the kids from school. Any thoughts on Singapore math? It caught my eye because it seems to be more for visual learners. As a former public school teacher, I know how awful some math programs are. I want to find one that incorporates more critical thinking and higher order thinking skills. Any opinions?



We used Miquon Math from about 1st-3rd grades (We loved Miquon, but it's VERY different from traditional math texts.  If anyone wants more info., I'd be happy to explain.) We switched to Singapore when my girls finished the Miquon books.  I think we started in book 3B or something.  They didn't' like Singapore as much, but I do think it's a good program.  You do need to do something to add in a few things.  You can probably find a list somewhere on the internet.  I don't think they cover negative numbers or something for a long time (we had already done them in Miquon, so it wasn't an issue).  

Singapore is strong on preparing for word problems and mental math. I definitely liked the way they had the student write down the info. for the word problem and visualize it.  It's been a while since we moved on from there, so I may not be remembering everything.  After about 6B (I think this was almost as far as the program went at the time), we moved on.  I had my girls do the "Key to..." series for some review and as an intro. to Algebra before moving on to Algebra.


----------



## pamelasu1

MWGreene said:


> Also, What is everyone's favorite homeschool site/forum? I'm looking for a site where I can find different resources that isn't backed by a curriculum publisher.



This is one of my favorites:

http://cathyduffyreviews.com/


----------



## jacksmomma

MWGreene said:


> I'm starting to dive into curriculum research. I want to have everything straight before I pull the kids from school. Any thoughts on Singapore math? It caught my eye because it seems to be more for visual learners. As a former public school teacher, I know how awful some math programs are. I want to find one that incorporates more critical thinking and higher order thinking skills. Any opinions?



We are using Math U See and are really enjoying it.  Everything is hands on and very active which is great for my hands on kindergartener!


----------



## jacksmomma

We just discovered Artist Trading Cards and are excited to try them out.  Would any of the kiddos be interested in a swap?


----------



## C&G'sMama

Our home schooling journey is off to a good start.  

While we knew DD was stressed we didn't realize how much until she left school.  Within 24 hours we noticed a difference.  It was like a weight had been lifted off her shoulders.  In just a couple of days shes starting to get stuff.  She learns thing very slowly and being home with mom, she can go at her own pace.  She asked DP (who is the main teacher) what a word meant and DP told her.  She took a long time doing her math.  Her comments were she couldnt have asked the meaning of the word at school and that if she took too long at school the aide would yell at her to hurry up and the other kids would make fun of her.  

Shes learning that the changes to her world are for the better.  And shes working hard, because she wants to get it and finally is at a place where she can do it in her time in her way.  She thinks its great that the home school bowling league she has joined counts as Phys. Ed as does her usual Irish Dance classes and practice time.  DP is going to start Piano Lessons with her today.  

Thank you all for your support and I look forward to reading what everyone is doing and Ill share more about our journey and what were doing.


----------



## Pimama

MWGreene said:


> I'm starting to dive into curriculum research. I want to have everything straight before I pull the kids from school. Any thoughts on Singapore math? It caught my eye because it seems to be more for visual learners. As a former public school teacher, I know how awful some math programs are. I want to find one that incorporates more critical thinking and higher order thinking skills. Any opinions?



I used Singapore math along with Miquon for one of my daughters.  It is definitely a strong program and my daughter did well.  My only complaint and thevreason we eventually switched to Horizon was the separate teacher and student workbook.  I like with Horizon that the lesson is presented and immediately followed by the work pages.  My daughter is able to work through it by herself.  With Singapore, she would do the workbook pages without actually reading the lesson when I wasn't right there.  This wasn't really a problem for her and she seemed to just "get it" but it bothered me.

I did Saxon with my son for two years and didn't like it but I know many people use it.  It's very traditional and probably a good choice for a child who needs lots of repitition.


----------



## enamaitteam

Hi fellow Disney addicts!!!

My DH and I have decide to pull our daughter out of public school and home school her.  However, I have not idea where to begin!!!  Please give me some help and guidance!!!! Our DD is 6 and in 1st grade.  So any suggestions on something easy to follow and gives me step by step instructions until I get into a routine would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## MWGreene

Thanks everyone for the math recommendations. I think I will order the singapore workbook since it is fairly cheap and see how I like it. I am faxing our letter to the school board tomorrow. Yikes!!


----------



## C&G'sMama

enamaitteam said:


> Hi fellow Disney addicts!!!
> 
> My DH and I have decide to pull our daughter out of public school and home school her.  However, I have not idea where to begin!!!  Please give me some help and guidance!!!! Our DD is 6 and in 1st grade.  So any suggestions on something easy to follow and gives me step by step instructions until I get into a routine would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks so much!


We're new to this too thought we've been contemplating it for a long time.  We googled local homeshooling groups and found a yahoo group in our area.  We talked to friends that homeschool.  We read books on home schooling from the library.  

We aren't following any one curriculum per se but have found out what NYS standards are and have gotten 6th grade curriculum guidelines from a couple of schools.  We felt we needed a jumping off point. 

DD is in 6th grade and just started last week.  For math we use IXL online, DP picked up a Prentice Hall NYS math book and a Saxton Mathbook.  She also got a science text and a 20 year old History Textbook which focuses on Ancient History which we figures hasn't changed.  We've talked to people that live in our district etc.

She got a couple of textbooks from a semi-annual book swap a local group does and a couple from people's notes on the Yahoo group.


Good Luck!


----------



## Pimama

enamaitteam said:


> Hi fellow Disney addicts!!!
> 
> My DH and I have decide to pull our daughter out of public school and home school her.  However, I have not idea where to begin!!!  Please give me some help and guidance!!!! Our DD is 6 and in 1st grade.  So any suggestions on something easy to follow and gives me step by step instructions until I get into a routine would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks so much!



I would love to share some of my favorite but would first need to know if you're looking for Christian or secular curriculum and whether your interested in a highly academic, classical approach or a more casual (but still academic!) approach.  I lean toward the fun stuff and one of my favorite sites is timberdoodle.com.  Much of their curriculum is distinctly Christian and I think there full curriculum packages have too many extras but they do have some great stuff.

I would love to help more when I know more about you.  Have fun!


----------



## enamaitteam

Pimama said:


> I would love to share some of my favorite but would first need to know if you're looking for Christian or secular curriculum and whether your interested in a highly academic, classical approach or a more casual (but still academic!) approach.  I lean toward the fun stuff and one of my favorite sites is timberdoodle.com.  Much of their curriculum is distinctly Christian and I think there full curriculum packages have too many extras but they do have some great stuff.
> 
> I would love to help more when I know more about you.  Have fun!



I would love to hear about what you use!!!  I would like to include Christianity in our curriculum, I would just prefer that the curriculum not try and convert my child to another religion (if that makes sense).  

I need a step by step outline of what to do until I get the hang of things.  Once I figure out what I like, then I will be more willing to not be as structured.  However, I am afraid that school will consume our lives so maybe a more casual approach would be better. We love to travel and I would love to find a curriculum that would allow me to incorporate where we travel to as part of the curriculum.

DD loves to do arts, crafts, and activities and learns better by doing these types of hands on activities.  I love doing those types of things with her but I never know how to make them educational.  Also, DD has strong math skills and I would like to help her reach her potential.  However, reading and spelling are trouble areas so I need something to help her over come that challenge.

So please share away!!!  Let me know if you need me to tell you anything else that will help you give me guidance!!!!


----------



## StuckInKS

Is anyone homeschooling a child with attention issues?

DS 6 (will be 7 this month) began showing signs of attention issues earlier this year and it has been getting worse. I started school a few weeks ago and he is already getting behind because he just can't (or won't) focus. He fidgets and moves around, looks at the ceiling or off in another direction when I am talking to him, he presses any button he sees when doing work on the computer just to get it over with and when I leave him to do a workbook page, I come back to find that he has simply doodled all over it. It is really frustrating. I'm afraid I am going to have to end up putting him in school and I REALLY don't want to. But, what's to say he will pay attention there? 

Anyway, I have put together my own thing using various online programs and workbooks. We did K12 for a few years, but DD8 was having the hardest time with their History since it was just me reading to her (she is a visual learner) and it was getting to be too much with 3 kids who are all too young to work independently. Right now we are using Reading Eggs, Smart Tutor (would prefer T4L, but this was cheaper) and Brain POP Jr. (mainly for the history and science videos they have). I am thinking about trying Looney Tunes ClickN Read Phonics for DS, to see if that keeps his attention at all. Still don't know what to do about math.

Does anyone know of a comprehensive history curriculum that includes videos? Cartoonish type videos would be ideal. Otherwise my kids just don't retain the info that is being "read" at them.


----------



## lovethattink

StuckInKS said:


> Is anyone homeschooling a child with attention issues?
> 
> DS 6 (will be 7 this month) began showing signs of attention issues earlier this year and it has been getting worse. I started school a few weeks ago and he is already getting behind because he just can't (or won't) focus. He fidgets and moves around, looks at the ceiling or off in another direction when I am talking to him, he presses any button he sees when doing work on the computer just to get it over with and when I leave him to do a workbook page, I come back to find that he has simply doodled all over it. It is really frustrating. I'm afraid I am going to have to end up putting him in school and I REALLY don't want to. But, what's to say he will pay attention there?
> 
> Anyway, I have put together my own thing using various online programs and workbooks. We did K12 for a few years, but DD8 was having the hardest time with their History since it was just me reading to her (she is a visual learner) and it was getting to be too much with 3 kids who are all too young to work independently. Right now we are using Reading Eggs, Smart Tutor (would prefer T4L, but this was cheaper) and Brain POP Jr. (mainly for the history and science videos they have). I am thinking about trying Looney Tunes ClickN Read Phonics for DS, to see if that keeps his attention at all. Still don't know what to do about math.
> 
> Does anyone know of a comprehensive history curriculum that includes videos? Cartoonish type videos would be ideal. Otherwise my kids just don't retain the info that is being "read" at them.



My son has alot of special needs. He is 7 years old and in first grade. His psychologist suggested we give him attention breaks as needed. In the beginning of the school year, last year, he needed them almost every 10 minutes. The attention break was to be 2 minutes or less. Could be either something active to get the wiggles out or something relaxing to calm him, like lying on the couch for 2 minutes.

For the seat wiggles, he sits on a balance disc. This way he can rock without tipping over the chair and his feet remain planted on the floor.

Last year, I was unable to give him seat work to do on his own. I had to sit over him and guide him through every step. So far this year, he is beginning to be able to work more independently. 

I have to remove all distractions from. There cannot be any toys, writing utensils, etc. if he is suppose to be listening to me. They will distract him. When it's time to write or color, he needs to have only one thing out at a time, one crayon out of the box or one pencil, then everything else removed from reach and preferrably out of sight.

He has ASD and will not give me eye contact. So when giving instructions for seatwork, I have him explain to me what I've explained to him so that I know he understands what to do. I find that he comprehends better when we are sitting side by side rather than looking each other square on.

I hope that helps!

Oh! As for curriculum, he is using Abeka DVD. He needs structure and repetition and there is plenty of both with Abeka.


----------



## MWGreene

Can I just say...I HATE LOOKING FOR A CURRICULUM! GRRRRR. I hate looking up a million websites and links. I feel like I am looking for Gary the Gander (lol Phineas and Ferb). Anyway. It drives me insane not to be able to flip through a book or look over a set of manipulatives. I am now looking for Reading/LA and it is NO fun!!! I haven't even begun to look for anything for my Pre-K child!


----------



## StuckInKS

lovethattink said:


> My son has alot of special needs. He is 7 years old and in first grade. His psychologist suggested we give him attention breaks as needed. In the beginning of the school year, last year, he needed them almost every 10 minutes. The attention break was to be 2 minutes or less. Could be either something active to get the wiggles out or something relaxing to calm him, like lying on the couch for 2 minutes.
> 
> For the seat wiggles, he sits on a balance disc. This way he can rock without tipping over the chair and his feet remain planted on the floor.
> 
> Last year, I was unable to give him seat work to do on his own. I had to sit over him and guide him through every step. So far this year, he is beginning to be able to work more independently.
> 
> I have to remove all distractions from. There cannot be any toys, writing utensils, etc. if he is suppose to be listening to me. They will distract him. When it's time to write or color, he needs to have only one thing out at a time, one crayon out of the box or one pencil, then everything else removed from reach and preferrably out of sight.
> 
> He has ASD and will not give me eye contact. So when giving instructions for seatwork, I have him explain to me what I've explained to him so that I know he understands what to do. I find that he comprehends better when we are sitting side by side rather than looking each other square on.
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> Oh! As for curriculum, he is using Abeka DVD. He needs structure and repetition and there is plenty of both with Abeka.



Thanks for the ideas. It is hard to even get him to work for 10 minutes to get to the small break LOL. This is where I hope the LT CNR will help. From the demo, they do a few minutes of actual work and then watch a short LT video. It seemed like it would really help, but I won't know until I actually try it. 

Going to look in Abeka.


----------



## MiniGirl

MWGreene said:


> Also, What is everyone's favorite homeschool site/forum? I'm looking for a site where I can find different resources that isn't backed by a curriculum publisher.



I like The Well Trained Mind Forums....
http://www.welltrainedmind.com/forums/index.php



C&G'sMama said:


> Our home schooling journey is off to a good start.
> 
> While we knew DD was stressed we didn't realize how much until she left school.  Within 24 hours we noticed a difference.  It was like a weight had been lifted off her shoulders.



Glad to hear she is doing so well.



enamaitteam said:


> Hi fellow Disney addicts!!!
> 
> My DH and I have decide to pull our daughter out of public school and home school her.  However, I have not idea where to begin!!!  Please give me some help and guidance!!!! Our DD is 6 and in 1st grade.  So any suggestions on something easy to follow and gives me step by step instructions until I get into a routine would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks so much!



There is so much out there. If you are looking for a box curriculum, I think My Father's World or Sonlight (Christian based programs), or I believe Calvert is along the same lines but secular. I know with MFW and SL you can buy everything you need from them and they even include teacher's guides that show what to do and when. For me, it was a very easy way to begin homeschooling. During that first year, I came to understand more what our needs were and have been able to make those changes accordingly.


----------



## chicagoshannon

2 Curriculum places I like especially for the younger kids are www.timberdoodle.com and www.sonlight.com  They have everything you'd need for a year of school in their packages.  It's a good jumping off point.  Both of these places also have catalogs they'll send you to look through.

If you want to put something together yourself I love the book The Well Trained Mind.  She gives you guidelines and suggestions for what to use.


----------



## MissNurse

Hello again, everybody!  We are still thinking about homeschooling, and I had posted last month before school started about how frustrated I was that I could not be a SAHM and homeschool the kids.  I think we have decided that we are going to try doing this while I continue to work.  I work 12hr night shifts at the local hospital.  I am adjusting and learning what I can do sleep-wise. Does anyone have any advice on this??  DH is on board and willing to help me tackle this.  I know it won't be easy, but I have such a strong desire that I firmly believe God has laid on my heart to teach my kids at home. I would love to hear from someone who actually does something like this...


----------



## AmandaRG

My mother-in-law did this when her youngest were in elementary school. I know that it was a struggle, and she didn't really balance herself. The boys' education was what suffered.

I am positive that if it is something you should be doing, God will give you the widsom to follow through with it. It will take some time and some tweaking, but you can figure out what works for you.

I may have posted this elsewhere, but teaching your children can totally be a tag-team thing. You don't have to school M-F, either. Saturday and Sunday can be school days if that works best for your family. I teach our girls all but handwriting. DH does that in the evenings after he gets home from work. Our girls are right-handed as is DH. I am left-handed, and it just wasn't translating well for us when I tried to do it. I cry SO MUCH LESS now that he has stepped in to teach them in this area.

Hopefully you will easily find the best curriculum for your family and your experience will go very well!


----------



## bellebud

MWGreene said:


> Can I just say...I HATE LOOKING FOR A CURRICULUM! GRRRRR. I hate looking up a million websites and links. I feel like I am looking for Gary the Gander (lol Phineas and Ferb). Anyway. It drives me insane not to be able to flip through a book or look over a set of manipulatives. I am now looking for Reading/LA and it is NO fun!!! *I haven't even begun to look for anything for my Pre-K child!*




in my humble opinion, you don't need anything for a pre-k child.  shapes, colors, numbers, letters, nature walks, drawing/coloring, games... this is the easy, fun stage.  Don't make it work.  It's supposed to be learning through play.  If you really want "something", google Charlotte Mason.  She had wonderful ideas for young children.  Enjoy it.


----------



## dis-happy

bellebud said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> in my humble opinion, you don't need anything for a pre-k child.  shapes, colors, numbers, letters, nature walks, drawing/coloring, games... this is the easy, fun stage.  Don't make it work.  It's supposed to be learning through play.  If you really want "something", google Charlotte Mason.  She had wonderful ideas for young children.  Enjoy it.



So true!  The best advice I ever got re. the pre-school child was to play a lot, read books and do an art project.

I do have a little spiral book with some structured ideas: it's called "Early Education At Home":  A Curriculum Guide for Parents of Preschooolers and Kindergartners by M. Jean Soyke.  I think I picked it up at a bookfair some time ago....just recently ran across it again.  Overall it looks good.

Another rec: the Five In A Row series for pre-schoolers.

My personal favorite book (read when I was first thinking about homeschooling back when my oldest was 2 yrs. old): "Better Late Than Early" by Raymond Moore.


----------



## MDDisneyDevotee

MissNurse said:


> Hello again, everybody!  We are still thinking about homeschooling, and I had posted last month before school started about how frustrated I was that I could not be a SAHM and homeschool the kids.  I think we have decided that we are going to try doing this while I continue to work.  I work 12hr night shifts at the local hospital.  I am adjusting and learning what I can do sleep-wise. Does anyone have any advice on this??  DH is on board and willing to help me tackle this.  I know it won't be easy, but I have such a strong desire that I firmly believe God has laid on my heart to teach my kids at home. I would love to hear from someone who actually does something like this...



It can be done, but only you know your family's limitations and need to think through what you can realistically do.

Here's my story. I'm a single parent and have been homeschooling my son since we moved out of an awesome school district that I felt 'okay' about to a _supposedly_ awesome school system which we have had first hand, very unpleasant experiences with. We began with his seventh grade year. He's now entering what would be his sophomore year in high school and we haven't looked back.

Here's what we do, what's worked, and what I would change if I could:

1. I work full time (in IT), BUT I work from 5:30am to 2 pm and I work from home four days/week. I DO NOT take time away from my job to do homeschooling when I'm working. Period. We usually have lunch together unless he's out and about at an activity or at our local park day. My son does some things on his own before 2 pm: music practice, music theory, video editing, programming, writing(he's working on a non-fiction book this year) and reading (novels and any textbook pages I want him to read in preparation for work we'll do together).

2. During the day, when I'm at work. My son's grandfather is with him and is able to take him places. Also, we have a large and active homeschool community where I live and sometimes our friends will pick him up. In return I have run rocketry clubs in the past so I do try to reciprocate when possible. Sort of my way of giving back to those families who have helped us out in the past.

3. After work, my son and I get together on things he needs/wants my help with...math, science, history, Japanese. We also periodically review the rough draft of his manuscript and use that time to cover issues related to grammar and citing references.

4. I use my days off for planning and also for field trips outside of those he participates in with other homeschoolers during the week. Planning for us is pretty time consuming because we are child-led in our homeschooling and don't often use a purchased curriculum that we can just follow and check off tasks as we go (math is the exception to that, we use Thinkwell). He's also college-bound so I spend a lot of time documenting what we're doing for his transcript. 

5. Things I wish I could change and believe would be better if I didn't work: I wish I got more sleep...there just never seem to be enough hours in the day, I write novels as a hobby of sorts and I've had to seriously reduce the number of hours I spend on my own writing, I don't get to interact as much with other homeschooling parents so I've had to work extra hard to make sure we stay connected to the community, I have no life outside of working and homeschooling my son...seriously...none. That last one actually doesn't bother me that much because I really think that I'm doing right by my son, but maybe it'll be an issue for you and it's something to think about. I really don't have time to do anything that's not about work or making sure my son has the education and opportunities he should have. 


Everything I'm doing you'll be doing x 2. Also, while I'm having to handle high school level coursework which can seem more intimidating, my son's getting to be fairly independent so that makes it easier for me, too.


Some other things that may be different about our situation: my son has some special needs (he has Asperger Syndrom) and he is also gifted. This made getting him an appropriate education in regular school very challenging. Homeschooling was the option that made the most sense for him. If he had a different profile he would probably still be in school. 

While I firmly believe that homeschooling can provide a superior education for pretty much every child I probably wouldn't have chosen this path (homeschooling while working full time I mean) if it were not for the fact that public schooling just isn't flexible enough to accommodate a kid like mine.

Whatever you decide, good luck, and hope this helped a little.


----------



## graygables

MissNurse said:


> Hello again, everybody!  We are still thinking about homeschooling, and I had posted last month before school started about how frustrated I was that I could not be a SAHM and homeschool the kids.  I think we have decided that we are going to try doing this while I continue to work.  I work 12hr night shifts at the local hospital.  I am adjusting and learning what I can do sleep-wise. Does anyone have any advice on this??  DH is on board and willing to help me tackle this.  I know it won't be easy, but I have such a strong desire that I firmly believe God has laid on my heart to teach my kids at home. I would love to hear from someone who actually does something like this...




I'm essentially a single mom.  My oldest DD lives with me (26yo), but she has challenges, so she's basically only here to be an adult in the house.  I work 3rd shift 5 nights a week, oldest works 5 days a week and our days off are staggered so we only have 3 days of both working.  My younger 2 were 10 & 13 when we started this and are now almost 13 & 15. 

I come home from work around 8am, we have breakfast and DDs get set up for their day.  I go to bed around 10am.  I get up 6ish and we have dinner (which they fix on nights I work) and we eat together to go over any challenges they've had.  We then have our evening to watch TV/movies, play games, etc. for family time.  I start getting ready for work at 10pm.

We do "school" as we can.  I have a belief that we "Wake up. Start Learning."  Learning happens everywhere and it doesn't have to be so heavily structured.

When they were younger, I preferred a more structured curriculum on the computer.  We used K12 and SOS for the most part.  Now that they are older, we are more organic with learning.  Right now, youngest is using Teaching Textbooks for math while 15yo is using Life with Fred.  15yo also has Aspergers along with learning challenges, so finding the right fit takes time.

It's not easy, by any stretch, but it certainly can be done.  Now that they are older, it is better and I feel a bit spoiled that I can actually get 8 hours of sleep!


----------



## bellebud

dis-happy said:


> So true!  The best advice I ever got re. the pre-school child was to play a lot, read books and do an art project.
> 
> I do have a little spiral book with some structured ideas: it's called "Early Education At Home":  A Curriculum Guide for Parents of Preschooolers and Kindergartners by M. Jean Soyke.  I think I picked it up at a bookfair some time ago....just recently ran across it again.  Overall it looks good.
> 
> Another rec: the Five In A Row series for pre-schoolers.
> 
> My personal favorite book (read when I was first thinking about homeschooling back when my oldest was 2 yrs. old): *"Better Late Than Early" by Raymond Moore.*



yes, everyone should read this!


----------



## MWGreene

I think I am going to follow the Letter of the Week website for DD 4 and do whatever I find in my kindergarten files. For DS6 I am going with Singapore Math since he did well on the placement assessment. I'm considering doing the Writing Road to Reading (Spalding Method) since I'm trained on it and already have it at home. I know he needs it, but won't be as much fun for him.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Hi all!!   Haven't been on the thread in a while!! Just had a quick question for you hs moms who have older kids...my older son is 15-technically he would be a sophomore, but is doing Jr Level classes...he is in Alg 2 and Chemistry this year. Now, when I high school Chem was not a requirement for graduation so I didn't take it-so, we are having a bit of a struggle-at this point it's either start over and me go thru it with him step-by-step, or get a tutor. And the question is this...how 'needed' is Chemistry anyway? It's not required in my state for hsing, but is he gonna need to have had it BEFORE he gets to college. And we are using an upper level Chem curriculum-that could be the problem! LOL!! Just curious what your thoughts were-especially those of you already in or past this point! 
 As for his career, he isn't going into anything super scientific-or at least he doesn't think so yet..he's leaning toward Computers, police field, or even toying with going into the service. Whatcha think? TIA!


----------



## dis-happy

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Hi all!!   Haven't been on the thread in a while!! Just had a quick question for you hs moms who have older kids...my older son is 15-technically he would be a sophomore, but is doing Jr Level classes...he is in Alg 2 and Chemistry this year. Now, when I high school Chem was not a requirement for graduation so I didn't take it-so, we are having a bit of a struggle-at this point it's either start over and me go thru it with him step-by-step, or get a tutor. And the question is this...how 'needed' is Chemistry anyway? It's not required in my state for hsing, but is he gonna need to have had it BEFORE he gets to college. And we are using an upper level Chem curriculum-that could be the problem! LOL!! Just curious what your thoughts were-especially those of you already in or past this point!
> As for his career, he isn't going into anything super scientific-or at least he doesn't think so yet..he's leaning toward Computers, police field, or even toying with going into the service. Whatcha think? TIA!



It's pretty common for high schoolers to have a chem class these days, especially if college bound.  I'd keep at it.  Have you tried the Apologia series?  It teaches step by step as you go through the text, plus there are dvd's you can buy to help with the lessons.  Or maybe a co-op situation would be available; I know around here there are many sources for taking a group homeschool chem class (and nearly all of them use Apologia).


----------



## lovethattink

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Hi all!!   Haven't been on the thread in a while!! Just had a quick question for you hs moms who have older kids...my older son is 15-technically he would be a sophomore, but is doing Jr Level classes...he is in Alg 2 and Chemistry this year. Now, when I high school Chem was not a requirement for graduation so I didn't take it-so, we are having a bit of a struggle-at this point it's either start over and me go thru it with him step-by-step, or get a tutor. And the question is this...how 'needed' is Chemistry anyway? It's not required in my state for hsing, but is he gonna need to have had it BEFORE he gets to college. And we are using an upper level Chem curriculum-that could be the problem! LOL!! Just curious what your thoughts were-especially those of you already in or past this point!
> As for his career, he isn't going into anything super scientific-or at least he doesn't think so yet..he's leaning toward Computers, police field, or even toying with going into the service. Whatcha think? TIA!



My son had physics in 9th and chemistry in 10th at a private school. Then last year he had biology. He is glad he had chemistry early on. It's helped him in other classes. When I asked him what classes it's helped him with, he said any class that talked about elements and chemicals.

Tutors don't come cheap. Is there a co-op in your area doing chemistry?


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

dis-happy said:


> It's pretty common for high schoolers to have a chem class these days, especially if college bound.  I'd keep at it.  Have you tried the Apologia series?  It teaches step by step as you go through the text, plus there are dvd's you can buy to help with the lessons.  Or maybe a co-op situation would be available; I know around here there are many sources for taking a group homeschool chem class (and nearly all of them use Apologia).





lovethattink said:


> My son had physics in 9th and chemistry in 10th at a private school. Then last year he had biology. He is glad he had chemistry early on. It's helped him in other classes. When I asked him what classes it's helped him with, he said any class that talked about elements and chemicals.
> 
> Tutors don't come cheap. Is there a co-op in your area doing chemistry?



we are using the Apologia series!this is the first year that we have reaaaally struggled... the co-op in my area doing Chemistry won't allow you to just use them or be part of one class..You have to be committed to their whole program and must volunteer to teach or be an aide. I guess this weekend I will spend looking over it again and trying to get on the Apologia site and contact them for the helpline...thanks ladies!!


----------



## dis-happy

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> we are using the Apologia series!this is the first year that we have reaaaally struggled... the co-op in my area doing Chemistry won't allow you to just use them or be part of one class..You have to be committed to their whole program and must volunteer to teach or be an aide. I guess this weekend I will spend looking over it again and trying to get on the Apologia site and contact them for the helpline...thanks ladies!!



My ds tutored a few kids through the Apologia chemistry.  It does take time to dig in and learn (and memorize) the material.

DIVE also has a cd, here's some info from the site: (including some info on other chem programs):  


DIVE Chemistry 

Pre-Requisite: Algebra 2 completed, or taking concurrently. 

This is the third of 4 college-preparatory, high school science courses offered by DIVE. DIVE Chemistry, along with Physical Science and Biology, are standalone courses, supplemented with a textbook or the Internet. We recommend Bob Jones’ Chemistry or Apologia’s Chemistry and Advanced Chemistry texts. Prentice Hall’s Chemistry in Action is a good secular text. Typically completed in 10th or 11th grade, DIVE Chemistry is a full year course teaching concepts found in a typical high school chemistry course, plus a whole lot more. Topics include but are not limited to Science and Christianity, measuring matter, atoms, the Periodic Table, atomic and molecular bonding, chemical reactions and equations, stoichiometry, gas laws, solutions, thermodynamics, chemical equilibrium, acid/base chemistry, oxidation/reduction reactions and electrochemistry, organic chemistry, biochemistry, and nuclear chemistry. 

and here is the link that has more info: 
http://www.diveintomath.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgipreadd=action&key=ACHA2B


----------



## dis-happy

Also, Rainbow Resource has several programs.  You might be able to find something there that is still high school level chem but not as intense as the program he's struggling with currently.

http://www.rainbowresource.com/searchspring.php?q=chemistry


We used the "integrated physics" program for my dd, just to cover some physics during her high school years.


----------



## MiniGirl

Just wanted to pass this along.....

This site has many Scholastic PDF books on sale for $1. Use the code 10THANKS for $10 off your order.

http://teacherexpress.scholastic.com/


----------



## DisneyDreamer04

Thank you guys for the Welcome!  I am sorry I just now got back on here. I think I need some advice... My oldest gets really embarrassed, and almost crys if she cant do something right.. Like write a perfect m or an 8. I try to tell it is ok, and calm her down, but she sulls up and begins to cry or say things like I am not smart enough or I need to go back to my old school "K" where I knew things. It makes me wonder if I am not teaching or explaining it well enough, which then in turn makes me doubt myself. Now, I try to give praise and tell her things are ok, and want this to work soo much and her to have a blast! I know there isnt always fun days, but I want her to get excited about learning? I am thinking I am not making school fun enough for her either, and maybe I need to reinforce more? I do know that maybe @ public they learned one letter all week kinda thing so it was drilled into her head, and if she ever had any confusion someone else always had it first. kwim? She was the best reader in her K class, and I think the mental ability is there, but I think emotionally she is afraid to let me down maybe?  MAYBE I am just over worrying too much. This is our first year, and I tend to worry, and this is a new learning experience for all of our family. 

Please any suggestions on how to handle would be great, and any fun activites for school would be good also.  This curriculum doesnt give any projects or hands on of any kind, but is a great solid curriculum.  I just wish I had some art projects fun ways to maybe teach how to tell time, story stuff etc... School btw is only taking about 2 hours? Reading, math, bible.. Start english, social studies, and science in about 3 months after our Learn to Read program.. I wanted to make sure that there wasnt anything missed out on in phonics. So it is kinda review on half of it.

Whew! Sorry for the LONG LONG LONG post!  Thank you already for the warm welcome, and I promise next time I will respond sooner


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

dis-happy said:


> Also, Rainbow Resource has several programs.  You might be able to find something there that is still high school level chem but not as intense as the program he's struggling with currently.
> 
> http://www.rainbowresource.com/searchspring.php?q=chemistry
> 
> 
> We used the "integrated physics" program for my dd, just to cover some physics during her high school years.





MiniGirl said:


> Just wanted to pass this along.....
> 
> This site has many Scholastic PDF books on sale for $1. Use the code 10THANKS for $10 off your order.
> 
> http://teacherexpress.scholastic.com/



Thank you ladies, I will look at both of those this weekend!!


DisneyDreamer04 said:


> Thank you guys for the Welcome!  I am sorry I just now got back on here. I think I need some advice... My oldest gets really embarrassed, and almost crys if she cant do something right.. Like write a perfect m or an 8. I try to tell it is ok, and calm her down, but she sulls up and begins to cry or say things like I am not smart enough or I need to go back to my old school "K" where I knew things. It makes me wonder if I am not teaching or explaining it well enough, which then in turn makes me doubt myself. Now, I try to give praise and tell her things are ok, and want this to work soo much and her to have a blast! I know there isnt always fun days, but I want her to get excited about learning? I am thinking I am not making school fun enough for her either, and maybe I need to reinforce more? I do know that maybe @ public they learned one letter all week kinda thing so it was drilled into her head, and if she ever had any confusion someone else always had it first. kwim? She was the best reader in her K class, and I think the mental ability is there, but I think emotionally she is afraid to let me down maybe?  MAYBE I am just over worrying too much. This is our first year, and I tend to worry, and this is a new learning experience for all of our family.
> 
> Please any suggestions on how to handle would be great, and any fun activites for school would be good also.  This curriculum doesnt give any projects or hands on of any kind, but is a great solid curriculum.  I just wish I had some art projects fun ways to maybe teach how to tell time, story stuff etc... School btw is only taking about 2 hours? Reading, math, bible.. Start english, social studies, and science in about 3 months after our Learn to Read program.. I wanted to make sure that there wasnt anything missed out on in phonics. So it is kinda review on half of it.
> 
> Whew! Sorry for the LONG LONG LONG post!  Thank you already for the warm welcome, and I promise next time I will respond sooner



I am not sure what program/curr you are using, but my dd loved the Arts & Crafts book that was in the  ABeka program...I am thinking of ordering her another one this year because she loved it so much...
As for the crying because she can't do her work...-I have a kid like that too! LOL....my kid does it with Math....and he is so smart and can grasp concepts quickly and thoroughly, but I think with my kid, if he has a bit of a freeze moment, or feels he isn't 'getting it' he just can not deal with it. you can see it on his face-it's an internal melting and then he's just sobbing away! I have to send him to his room, or somewhere away from the Math--then later when he's got control of himself, come back and we'll try it again. He tries to choke it down and not cry and really focus, but it seems like the minute that switch is flipped in his brain-forget it. The older he gets the less he has these moments of panic-I just have to always remind him it's JUST math...the world is NOT hinging on him getting the answer right this minute-we can come back tomorrow and start over.
 I hope you can find her trigger point and help her get through this--I know it's hard not to feel like it is you, but more than likely, she is pressuring herself. Whether she even knows it or not.


----------



## lovethattink

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> we are using the Apologia series!this is the first year that we have reaaaally struggled... the co-op in my area doing Chemistry won't allow you to just use them or be part of one class..You have to be committed to their whole program and must volunteer to teach or be an aide. I guess this weekend I will spend looking over it again and trying to get on the Apologia site and contact them for the helpline...thanks ladies!!



Best wishes this weekend sifting through everything. 



DisneyDreamer04 said:


> Thank you guys for the Welcome!  I am sorry I just now got back on here. I think I need some advice... My oldest gets really embarrassed, and almost crys if she cant do something right.. Like write a perfect m or an 8. I try to tell it is ok, and calm her down, but she sulls up and begins to cry or say things like I am not smart enough or I need to go back to my old school "K" where I knew things. It makes me wonder if I am not teaching or explaining it well enough, which then in turn makes me doubt myself. Now, I try to give praise and tell her things are ok, and want this to work soo much and her to have a blast! I know there isnt always fun days, but I want her to get excited about learning? I am thinking I am not making school fun enough for her either, and maybe I need to reinforce more? I do know that maybe @ public they learned one letter all week kinda thing so it was drilled into her head, and if she ever had any confusion someone else always had it first. kwim? She was the best reader in her K class, and I think the mental ability is there, but I think emotionally she is afraid to let me down maybe?  MAYBE I am just over worrying too much. This is our first year, and I tend to worry, and this is a new learning experience for all of our family.
> 
> Please any suggestions on how to handle would be great, and any fun activites for school would be good also.  This curriculum doesnt give any projects or hands on of any kind, but is a great solid curriculum.  I just wish I had some art projects fun ways to maybe teach how to tell time, story stuff etc... School btw is only taking about 2 hours? Reading, math, bible.. Start english, social studies, and science in about 3 months after our Learn to Read program.. I wanted to make sure that there wasnt anything missed out on in phonics. So it is kinda review on half of it.
> 
> Whew! Sorry for the LONG LONG LONG post!  Thank you already for the warm welcome, and I promise next time I will respond sooner



My son is 7 and gets very frustrated when he doesn't do perfectly. I can't even show him graded tests. 

The Abeka kindergarten took us about 2 to 3 hours. First grade is taking us about 6 hours a day because he is lolly gagging on the seat work.


----------



## letsgoagainsoon

Kind of OT but curious about something. My son was playing with a boy the other day that he had just met. I asked him his name and what grade he was in and he told me he didn't know what grade he is in. Later I found out he was home schooled. Is this odd that he didn't know or is HS not really based on grade levels?


----------



## lovethattink

letsgoagainsoon said:


> Kind of OT but curious about something. My son was playing with a boy the other day that he had just met. I asked him his name and what grade he was in and he told me he didn't know what grade he is in. Later I found out he was home schooled. Is this odd that he didn't know or is HS not really based on grade levels?



It's possible he is taking multilevel classes. My cousin's son is in 6th grade per se, but he is taking algebra 2 from a high school curriculum. Maybe that child is working at a higher or lower level for his age and didn't know how to answer.

My son started 1st grade work in the beginning of May. He didn't know how to answer people then. He was saying first grade, but going to his kindergarten graduation.


----------



## Nicolepa

MiniGirl said:


> Just wanted to pass this along.....
> 
> This site has many Scholastic PDF books on sale for $1. Use the code 10THANKS for $10 off your order.
> 
> http://teacherexpress.scholastic.com/



Thank you!  I just got 29 e-books for $19.


----------



## StuckInKS

letsgoagainsoon said:


> Kind of OT but curious about something. My son was playing with a boy the other day that he had just met. I asked him his name and what grade he was in and he told me he didn't know what grade he is in. Later I found out he was home schooled. Is this odd that he didn't know or is HS not really based on grade levels?



Two possibilities:

1) He does work from different grade levels. All of my kids work at different grade levels for different things, but I tell them what grade level they are in based on age. Ex: I tell my 5 year old she is in K, my 6 year old he is in 1st and my 8 year old she is in 3rd, no matter what they are working on. It keeps things simple and they know how to answer when asked. 

2) Maybe he is "homeschooled" but isn't actually doing much schooling. The neighbor kids are like that. They say they are homeschooled, but they run around unsupervised all day, so I don't know when they would be getting much work done.


----------



## graygables

letsgoagainsoon said:


> Kind of OT but curious about something. My son was playing with a boy the other day that he had just met. I asked him his name and what grade he was in and he told me he didn't know what grade he is in. Later I found out he was home schooled. Is this odd that he didn't know or is HS not really based on grade levels?



Mine never quite know what to say, either, as we don't do leveled work.  They are learning what they are learning and it is at the maximum of their current potential.  I usually give them a number to toss out to people who are still closely bound to "the system", but it annoys me.  Youngest is a full year ahead (or more) than her age peers, the next one up is behind in some areas, ahead in others.  Not a fan of "what grade are you in?"


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

I also have kids that have a hard time answering...mine all work on a grade level above for math and science for sure, but I try to make sure they know what grade they would be in because our church (and all that I know of) divides the kids by grade level... and it's easier for them to know what friends are around their age. It's easier for the younger two to have that reference point. But I did have a friend that her kids weren't too sure what their grade was and they could NEVER tell me what they were working on--any of the kids, at any point of a school year...it was a little disturbing because you never heard them or the mom say anything about school time during a particular day...


----------



## mariezp

My DD-11 also stammers a bit when she is asked what grade she is in. Truth is we just don't put a lot of emphasis on the grade level. She is up to level on everything but struggles with math so we just go with the level that covers the majority and have high hopes of catching the math up somewhere down the line.


----------



## AmandaRG

We just answer with whatever grade the girls would be in traditionally. Our oldest is in K, but in early spring will be doing 1st grade as she is flying through her K work. If she needs to slow down at some point, that's fine, too. I'm not sure how things will work with our second as she is seeing/listening to everything her big sister is doing and can do much of the same thing, even though she is not quite 4.

I want them to have as normal of a childhood as possible, so not separating them from their peers is important to me. The Classical Conversations group we are with goes by age, so they are usually with others within a year or so of their age even though some are ahead of their actual grade level work.


----------



## MissNurse

Does anybody have any experience with Timberdoodle?  I am also in love with the workbox idea!  I love that it will give my kids some independence in their daily work.  I think they will do well with it.  Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

MissNurse said:


> Does anybody have any experience with Timberdoodle?  I am also in love with the workbox idea!  I love that it will give my kids some independence in their daily work.  I think they will do well with it.  Any thoughts appreciated.



I personally have not used the workboxes, but have a couple of friends who do--they are happy with it. It frees them up some during the school part of the day as they both have babies too...One friend linked us to a site (that I can't remember, but maybe you could google it) where a lady took cereal boxes and decorated them with scrapping paper and her kids were thrilled! I thought that was the cutest idea!


----------



## C&G'sMama

letsgoagainsoon said:


> Kind of OT but curious about something. My son was playing with a boy the other day that he had just met. I asked him his name and what grade he was in and he told me he didn't know what grade he is in. Later I found out he was home schooled. Is this odd that he didn't know or is HS not really based on grade levels?



In New York you have to assign a grade to your kid for reporting purposes so most people use the age base.  That's mainly because NY also has assessment requirements beginning in I think 5th grade so even if a kid is 8 an doing 5th grade work, there's no sense as reporting them as 5th grade and having them have to test. My DD just left 6th grade in school and we call he 6th grade for HS but since she is missing some basics she may be doing some 3rd and 4th grade at this time and may be doing higher grade work at others.  Our son is still in school and is in 3rd grade but works at a 5th grade level and above but he's in 3rd.

Now DD is getting flack from friends saying she's not learning anything and she does nothing all day.  Without missing a beat she says, "actually I'm working very hard and learning a lot".  The sad thing is this is some carryover drama from a  particular child that was in her class at school the last few years which is a small part of why we pulled her out.  DD has said, I don't miss the drama.  

On the other hand one of her best buddies desparately wants to be homeschooled and is bummed that DD is homeschooled now and she's not.  Another one of their good friends is also homeschooled and has been for years.


----------



## letsgoagainsoon

Thanks for your replies that seems to make sense!


----------



## dis-happy

MissNurse said:


> Does anybody have any experience with Timberdoodle?  I am also in love with the workbox idea!  I love that it will give my kids some independence in their daily work.  I think they will do well with it.  Any thoughts appreciated.



I've never read the official workbox book, but last year I read a bunch of blogs and instituted my own form of workboxes.  What can I say, other than I LOVE it!!!  It helps our homeschool day go so much smoothly.  Even today, one ds had an ortho appt...I was able to tell him to grab one of the workbox assignments to bring with us and he was able to work on his history in the car--no wasted time.

What we use for one child: 3 sets of stacking drawers (3 drawers each, so 9 total) from Walmart.  Each drawer is about 4 inches high and big enough to hold books and workbooks.  I use a file card for the assignment in each drawer (ie. read pgs. 200-220, write the vocab definitions).  The first drawer is for AWANA books---study a section each day.  The last drawer is for French homework (we do French in a co-op so he does this on his own), in the middle are our curriculum assignments for the day, some change and some are daily (ie. spelling).

I usually have the workboxes filled for the next day by the end of our school day.  I'll replenish as we go along (ie. the spelling worksheets are copied at the beginning of the week and when he finishes with one I'll put the next day's in the drawer ready to go).  The rest takes me about 5-10 minutes to assemble and prepare. Those few minutes of pre-planning and pre-ordering makes such a difference in our day!  Instead of scrambling to make a copy of something, or have the kids wait while I change a diaper or whatever, they just jump into the assignment and move along.  Some things I have to write on the card: "read this chapter with me", so if I'm unavailable at that moment my student will just move on to the next drawer.

HTH and good luck!!!


----------



## ckrentz

I am very new to this forum, and excited to see a great group of homeschoolers!  I am in our 12th year of homeschooling, have homeschooled all my kids from the beginning.  I have 5 of the 6 in school now.  I don't get on here much, but look forward to meeting others!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

ckrentz said:


> I am very new to this forum, and excited to see a great group of homeschoolers!  I am in our 12th year of homeschooling, have homeschooled all my kids from the beginning.  I have 5 of the 6 in school now.  I don't get on here much, but look forward to meeting others!



Welcome to the board!


----------



## Scrap4me

DawnM said:


> When is your next trip?
> 
> We are going in October.
> 
> I wouldn't mind meeting but I think we are from all over.  I am in the Charlotte area.
> 
> Dawn



Ok Dawn...new on the boards..I am from Salisbury, NC!! Homeschool mom of 3. Graduated the oldest 3 years ago, next one grads next year (or sooner if I can convince her) and the other one in 2 years. My daughter, niece and I will also be at Disney in October! 21-24...when will you be there+++Maybe a get together is in order!!!!


----------



## jacksmomma

I have not read the workbox book either (I was hoping to find it at the library, but no luck!) but we sort of use a workbox system.  DS is in KG, but what we do works well for us, and gives him a little more responsibility with his lessons.  I found a plastic folder that is spiral bound and has about 6 pockets.  I use one pocket for each type of assignment with the inside cover being for "fun work" and the back pocket holding his wipe off practice writing boards.  I stock it the night before and stick it in the milk crate that holds all of his books and materials.  Thus far it has worked great for us!  

BTW, this is not my original idea, I stole it from a blog...unfortunately I do not remember the blog address.


----------



## lovethattink

DawnM said:


> When is your next trip?
> 
> We are going in October.
> 
> I wouldn't mind meeting but I think we are from all over.  I am in the Charlotte area.
> 
> Dawn



We are going in Oct. Meeting up with a DIS friend who is on their MAW trip, and also from Charlotte, by the way. One of their dd is performing at the House of Blues on Oct 14th at 8pm!!


----------



## MissNurse

jacksmomma said:


> I have not read the workbox book either (I was hoping to find it at the library, but no luck!) but we sort of use a workbox system.  DS is in KG, but what we do works well for us, and gives him a little more responsibility with his lessons.  I found a plastic folder that is spiral bound and has about 6 pockets.  I use one pocket for each type of assignment with the inside cover being for "fun work" and the back pocket holding his wipe off practice writing boards.  I stock it the night before and stick it in the milk crate that holds all of his books and materials.  Thus far it has worked great for us!
> 
> BTW, this is not my original idea, I stole it from a blog...unfortunately I do not remember the blog address.



Well, DH and I discussed it, and we decided to go ahead and pull them out now.  Having just moved to this town, we thought they should go to school for a year to get to know people.  It doesn't seem to be happening there.  They are meeting more kids other places, like church and neighbors, and I am less than thrilled with the schools. Anyway, I am going to be trying the workbox idea.  Please pray for us, as I am going to keep working full time (nurse on night shift) while we do this!  I hope to quit someday soon, but I totally think it's manageable.  Going to work on getting the paperwork submitted to the school district tomorrow!


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

MissNurse said:


> Well, DH and I discussed it, and we decided to go ahead and pull them out now.  Having just moved to this town, we thought they should go to school for a year to get to know people.  It doesn't seem to be happening there.  They are meeting more kids other places, like church and neighbors, and I am less than thrilled with the schools. Anyway, I am going to be trying the workbox idea.  Please pray for us, as I am going to keep working full time (nurse on night shift) while we do this!  I hope to quit someday soon, but I totally think it's manageable.  Going to work on getting the paperwork submitted to the school district tomorrow!



congrats on the decision....I think you will figure out what schedule works best for your family...


----------



## MissNurse

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> congrats on the decision....I think you will figure out what schedule works best for your family...



Thank you!  We told the kids at dinner tonight, and they were excited!


----------



## AmandaRG

jacksmomma said:


> I have not read the workbox book either (I was hoping to find it at the library, but no luck!) but we sort of use a workbox system.  DS is in KG, but what we do works well for us, and gives him a little more responsibility with his lessons.  I found a plastic folder that is spiral bound and has about 6 pockets.  I use one pocket for each type of assignment with the inside cover being for "fun work" and the back pocket holding his wipe off practice writing boards.  I stock it the night before and stick it in the milk crate that holds all of his books and materials.  Thus far it has worked great for us!
> 
> BTW, this is not my original idea, I stole it from a blog...unfortunately I do not remember the blog address.



Did you get it from Homeschool Creations? I use their workbox idea with the weekly grid rather than the boxes. It has helped us so much! http://homeschoolcreations.blogspot.com/


----------



## graygables

dis-happy said:


> I've never read the official workbox book, but last year I read a bunch of blogs and instituted my own form of workboxes.  What can I say, other than I LOVE it!!!  It helps our homeschool day go so much smoothly.



Wish I'd known what to call it!  Back when I was an English teacher in a public school, I set up files for each student so they could work at their own pace.  Once a week, we had a general class time, but the other 4 days, we used the file system and each student got personal time from me as needed.  Some kids just whizzed through on their own and were able to use the balance of class time for study hall while others needed that one-on-one.  What was nice was that I was also able to have a single history student (the history teacher hated him and there wasn't another certified history teacher) and give him the attention he needed to succeed.

Along those same lines, I was (and still am) also adamant about my students using a 3 ring binder and keeping it organized.  I attended a seminar once that demonstrated that students who could keep themselves organized with a binder did much better in school and on into life, leading to utilizing time management skills.  We also love the Flylady system (www.flylady.net) and each DD has set up her own "control journal" in her binder.  They tweak it as they learn what does and doesn't work for them, but Flylady has been a blessing to our home for MANY years.

I am all about having kids be self-reliant and self-motivated by natural consequences.  That's how it works in the real world.  If I miss my deadline, I could lose my job.  If I don't go to work, I don't get paid.  I don't have my boss watching over me to make sure I did my work for the day nor does he call me at home to remind me to come to work. I used to tell my students that school was their "job" and their paycheck came quarterly in the form of grades.  They earned the grade, I did NOT give it to them.  I don't know how many times I had to reiterate that to students and parents.  "Why did you give Johnny a D???"  "I didn't, Johnny EARNED a D"


----------



## dis-happy

graygables said:


> Wish I'd known what to call it!  Back when I was an English teacher in a public school, I set up files for each student so they could work at their own pace.  Once a week, we had a general class time, but the other 4 days, we used the file system and each student got personal time from me as needed.  Some kids just whizzed through on their own and were able to use the balance of class time for study hall while others needed that one-on-one.  What was nice was that I was also able to have a single history student (the history teacher hated him and there wasn't another certified history teacher) and give him the attention he needed to succeed.
> 
> Along those same lines, I was (and still am) also adamant about my students using a 3 ring binder and keeping it organized.  I attended a seminar once that demonstrated that students who could keep themselves organized with a binder did much better in school and on into life, leading to utilizing time management skills.  We also love the Flylady system (www.flylady.net) and each DD has set up her own "control journal" in her binder.  They tweak it as they learn what does and doesn't work for them, but Flylady has been a blessing to our home for MANY years.
> 
> I am all about having kids be self-reliant and self-motivated by natural consequences.  That's how it works in the real world.  If I miss my deadline, I could lose my job.  If I don't go to work, I don't get paid.  I don't have my boss watching over me to make sure I did my work for the day nor does he call me at home to remind me to come to work. I used to tell my students that school was their "job" and their paycheck came quarterly in the form of grades.  They earned the grade, I did NOT give it to them.  I don't know how many times I had to reiterate that to students and parents.  "Why did you give Johnny a D???"  "I didn't, Johnny EARNED a D"




You sound like such an awesome ps teacher!!!  Talk about teaching "out of the box", lol.  How often in school is one student bored to tears while another is trying to figure things out, and you solved the problem and helped all of your students in one step.


----------



## bellebud

graygables said:


> Wish I'd known what to call it!  Back when I was an English teacher in a public school, I set up files for each student so they could work at their own pace.  Once a week, we had a general class time, but the other 4 days, we used the file system and each student got personal time from me as needed.  Some kids just whizzed through on their own and were able to use the balance of class time for study hall while others needed that one-on-one.  What was nice was that I was also able to have a single history student (the history teacher hated him and there wasn't another certified history teacher) and give him the attention he needed to succeed.
> 
> Along those same lines, I was (and still am) also adamant about my students using a 3 ring binder and keeping it organized.  I attended a seminar once that demonstrated that students who could keep themselves organized with a binder did much better in school and on into life, leading to utilizing time management skills.  We also love the Flylady system (www.flylady.net) and each DD has set up her own "control journal" in her binder.  They tweak it as they learn what does and doesn't work for them, but Flylady has been a blessing to our home for MANY years.
> 
> I am all about having kids be self-reliant and self-motivated by natural consequences.  That's how it works in the real world.  If I miss my deadline, I could lose my job.  If I don't go to work, I don't get paid.  I don't have my boss watching over me to make sure I did my work for the day nor does he call me at home to remind me to come to work. I used to tell my students that school was their "job" and their paycheck came quarterly in the form of grades.  They earned the grade, I did NOT give it to them.  I don't know how many times I had to reiterate that to students and parents.  "Why did you give Johnny a D???"  "I didn't, Johnny EARNED a D"



What an amazing teacher you were!!!    I wish schools would do something like this.  The kids would all be so much better off!!  How lucky for the students who had you!


----------



## MissNurse

DH and I went to the superintendent's office this morning and filed the forms to start homeschooling.  AR requires you to wait 14 days before taking the kids out of school if you take them out during the semester.  I'm not really sure why, but they do.  Anyway, we will begin our adventure in two weeks!  Got curriculum ordered and on the way!  At least I have some time to get prepared!


----------



## kimmyann

Hello again everyone! I posted on here at the beginning of the year in regards to homeschooling my son.  We did it & now he is in the high school this school year & doing fine.  I am on here again because I'm thinking of homeschooling my youngest DD, but am planning for this to be a long term decision & for different reasons then my DS.  My son actually opened my eyes to homeschooling & ever since I have been open to it.  Now, I actually just typed a long post & somehow erased all of it before I posted, so this one will be shorter & to the point more since I just did it. 

Anyway, my DD is actually begging me to homeschool her.  She switched schools this year (to her home school, so she could go to school with the neighborhood kids) & it started off great.  She loves learning & has always loved school, until now.  She is in the gifted class as she was last year, but it is done different a bit because the class is mixed & not exclusively gifted, the gifted resource teacher comes once a week.  This class also has switch teachers, so they change classes each day.  She is bored to death.  She says that she just sits there waiting until other students get help & finish their work.  She also says that the teachers yell & are mean to the kids alot.  She feels uncomfortable that they act this way & doesn't  understand why.  Friday she came home crying because of the teacher (she has been crying every night for the past week)  They were supposed to pick a folder from a box so she picked a red one & was walking away when a boy comes up to her & tries taking her folder.  The teacher comes up to her & snatches it out of her hands & hands it to the boy.  The teacher then says to her, "just let him have that one, you go get another".  I think she was totally shocked because she has always been a good student, never gotten in trouble, so for a teacher to talk to her like that when she did nothing wrong really upset her.  I just feel that I'm not sending my kid to school to be treated like this & to be bored all day.  I have two other kids that have been in public school since kindergarten & never realized anything about homeschooling until this past year with my son.  The more I see with public school the less I like it.  It just seems things are getting worse & if she's wanting me to homeschool her & I am willing then we should do it.

So, I need some advice on curriculum.  I know that I want a put together set that is already layed out for us to follow.  I really like the A Beka, but the price is a turn off especially that you have to purchase the student & teacher set separately.  I have also looked into My Father's Word, but am worried that their 3rd grade level may be "boring" to her.  Which I could always add to it I guess to give her more challange with it.  Any suggestions or experience with sets would be great.  I am also willing to mix it up a bit, but not much, atleast not yet.  I know some have good reviews of Math U See.  Anyway, any help would be great.  Also, another issue with my final decision is that I do work.  I drive a school bus, but it gives me great flexability with my days.  I am home for the most part of all of the middle of the day so I'm figuring on doing any instruction during that period.  She can go with me to work (which she already goes anyway so she is used to it) so she can bring books, worksheets, & even a laptop with some learning games to occupy her while we have down time.  It would also giver her a chance to mingle with others that she already knows.  So, I think this will work out well.


----------



## southern_redhead

kimmyann said:


> Also, another issue with my final decision is that I do work.  I drive a school bus, but it gives me great flexability with my days.  I am home for the most part of all of the middle of the day so I'm figuring on doing any instruction during that period.  She can go with me to work (which she already goes anyway so she is used to it) so she can bring books, worksheets, & even a laptop with some learning games to occupy her while we have down time.  It would also giver her a chance to mingle with others that she already knows.  So, I think this will work out well.



Hi. I've never posted on the thread before, but I've been lurking. I can identify with your post so well. I, too, work in the school system (though, I am not a teacher.) It is a real eye opener, isn't it? I have said many times that, I think, by working in the school "I see too much." I see all of the senselss behavior issues and the way the teachers/adminstrators hands have been tied in dealing with them. I see how much of the school day is wasted, I know that my kids could be doing so much more if they weren't tied to a computer "pointing and clicking" through silly things like AR and the like. I love that there are educational programs that can be utilized but we have become reliant on them, so much so that kids can't even "write" very well anymore. Creativity has been thrown out the window. My children would do very well being taught with heavy use of manipulatives, projects, field trips to places like zoos and museums that would give them "living" reinforcement of what we are studying. That just isn't happenening in PS. We used to go on field trips quite often. We went to a local battlefield, to Indian mounds, etc... Now, we are cut down to one field trip a year and it is usually a current movie because the theater cuts a deal on price. I get it, we, as a district, have no money. It doesn't make me feel any better about sending my kids to school, though. They are still spending the majority of their waking day tied to a desk and bubbling in worksheets, sitting at a computer, and being drilled on memorization (which, for two of my children is like telling them to breathe undewater. Their systems just aren't designed to work that way.) Even PE has been stripped from them. "Free play" has been reduced to a minimum because we now have "fitness standards" that they must be tested on. Running laps in under a certain time, acheiving a set number of pull ups, sit ups, pushups.... So much for the whole learning to play together and use their imaginations.

My biggest issue is behavior. It's like your DD having the folder taken from her and getting a snippy comment. It's likely the teacher wasn't mad at your DD, that student might be one of those kids who "has to have" a certain color folder, or spot on the circle rug, or whatever and the teacher has been told to, or learned to on her own, comply with his every whim/phobia to reduce melt downs. She may be frustrated by that student and popped off to your daughter while "in the moment". Many times, in our school, these "melt downs" are horrific. These children have very real problems, I won't deny it. I just don't think my children need a first row seat to their outbursts. I've seen it on other threads as well. Well behaved students being expected to give in for the sake of peace. Or, worse, being used as "peer tutors" for behavior. How many well behaved, quiet students have been forced to sit in a group setting with behavior problems in hopes that their good behavior will "wear off on the others"? I know it happened to me as a child, I spent a miserable third grade year sitting with THREE boys that needed attitude adjustments. I don't mean three consecutively, I mean AT ONCE, as a group. Talk about being bullied. When I finally fell apart and had cried one too many times over it, my mother went to the teacher and was told how sorry she was, that she just hoped I would be a good influence. I see it in a less extreme fashion with my own kids and peers. Being told to "ignore" other children's threats and bullying, having a class blamed as a whole when a teacher can't control a student or group of students within the class. As a dear friend says, "We are letting the inmates run the asylum."

I have to say this: I love probably 90% of the people who teach/work in our district. They are good people. We have loving, caring administators for the most part. Our Board of Education is strong. That said, their hands are tied by what we've that to which we've let public education be reduced. All we hear about are test scores, placement, our "grades" as a school. All of these things are doled out by people who never set foot in our school. Who don't see the big picture, don't realize what the staff is dealing with above and beyond the academic side of school. Also, I feel that we are cramming the academics down the students throats. What I did in 7th grade is now being introduced, in a watered down version, to my first grader. I very much doubt that my school was a "target" school when I was a student. Possibly because we weren't trying to teach children things that they weren't yet ready to grasp. We (as a whole, not just "we" as a school) are teaching so far above what these children are really ready for and then we wonder why they fail so miserably on the testing. 

I have really been pushing my DH to make some changes so we can give homeschooling a try. The big hang up is that I carry our health insurance. It seems so sad to me to throw away my children's formative years over INSURANCE.......


----------



## MWGreene

southern_redhead said:


> Hi. I've never posted on the thread before, but I've been lurking. I can identify with your post so well. I, too, work in the school system (though, I am not a teacher.) It is a real eye opener, isn't it? I have said many times that, I think, by working in the school "I see too much." I see all of the senselss behavior issues and the way the teachers/adminstrators hands have been tied in dealing with them. I see how much of the school day is wasted, I know that my kids could be doing so much more if they weren't tied to a computer "pointing and clicking" through silly things like AR and the like. I love that there are educational programs that can be utilized but we have become reliant on them, so much so that kids can't even "write" very well anymore. Creativity has been thrown out the window. My children would do very well being taught with heavy use of manipulatives, projects, field trips to places like zoos and museums that would give them "living" reinforcement of what we are studying. That just isn't happenening in PS. We used to go on field trips quite often. We went to a local battlefield, to Indian mounds, etc... Now, we are cut down to one field trip a year and it is usually a current movie because the theater cuts a deal on price. I get it, we, as a district, have no money. It doesn't make me feel any better about sending my kids to school, though. They are still spending the majority of their waking day tied to a desk and bubbling in worksheets, sitting at a computer, and being drilled on memorization (which, for two of my children is like telling them to breathe undewater. Their systems just aren't designed to work that way.) Even PE has been stripped from them. "Free play" has been reduced to a minimum because we now have "fitness standards" that they must be tested on. Running laps in under a certain time, acheiving a set number of pull ups, sit ups, pushups.... So much for the whole learning to play together and use their imaginations.
> 
> My biggest issue is behavior. It's like your DD having the folder taken from her and getting a snippy comment. It's likely the teacher wasn't mad at your DD, that student might be one of those kids who "has to have" a certain color folder, or spot on the circle rug, or whatever and the teacher has been told to, or learned to on her own, comply with his every whim/phobia to reduce melt downs. She may be frustrated by that student and popped off to your daughter while "in the moment". Many times, in our school, these "melt downs" are horrific. These children have very real problems, I won't deny it. I just don't think my children need a first row seat to their outbursts. I've seen it on other threads as well. Well behaved students being expected to give in for the sake of peace. Or, worse, being used as "peer tutors" for behavior. How many well behaved, quiet students have been forced to sit in a group setting with behavior problems in hopes that their good behavior will "wear off on the others"? I know it happened to me as a child, I spent a miserable third grade year sitting with THREE boys that needed attitude adjustments. I don't mean three consecutively, I mean AT ONCE, as a group. Talk about being bullied. When I finally fell apart and had cried one too many times over it, my mother went to the teacher and was told how sorry she was, that she just hoped I would be a good influence. I see it in a less extreme fashion with my own kids and peers. Being told to "ignore" other children's threats and bullying, having a class blamed as a whole when a teacher can't control a student or group of students within the class. As a dear friend says, "We are letting the inmates run the asylum."
> 
> I have to say this: I love probably 90% of the people who teach/work in our district. They are good people. We have loving, caring administators for the most part. Our Board of Education is strong. That said, their hands are tied by what we've that to which we've let public education be reduced. All we hear about are test scores, placement, our "grades" as a school. All of these things are doled out by people who never set foot in our school. Who don't see the big picture, don't realize what the staff is dealing with above and beyond the academic side of school. Also, I feel that we are cramming the academics down the students throats. What I did in 7th grade is now being introduced, in a watered down version, to my first grader. I very much doubt that my school was a "target" school when I was a student. Possibly because we weren't trying to teach children things that they weren't yet ready to grasp. We (as a whole, not just "we" as a school) are teaching so far above what these children are really ready for and then we wonder why they fail so miserably on the testing.
> 
> I have really been pushing my DH to make some changes so we can give homeschooling a try. The big hang up is that I carry our health insurance. It seems so sad to me to throw away my children's formative years over INSURANCE.......



Words cannot express how very well you wrote that post. Absolutely true and one of my biggest motivations for homeschooling. Thank you!


----------



## lovethattink

kimmyann said:


> Hello again everyone! I posted on here at the beginning of the year in regards to homeschooling my son.  We did it & now he is in the high school this school year & doing fine.  I am on here again because I'm thinking of homeschooling my youngest DD, but am planning for this to be a long term decision & for different reasons then my DS.  My son actually opened my eyes to homeschooling & ever since I have been open to it.  Now, I actually just typed a long post & somehow erased all of it before I posted, so this one will be shorter & to the point more since I just did it.
> 
> Anyway, my DD is actually begging me to homeschool her.  She switched schools this year (to her home school, so she could go to school with the neighborhood kids) & it started off great.  She loves learning & has always loved school, until now.  She is in the gifted class as she was last year, but it is done different a bit because the class is mixed & not exclusively gifted, the gifted resource teacher comes once a week.  This class also has switch teachers, so they change classes each day.  She is bored to death.  She says that she just sits there waiting until other students get help & finish their work.  She also says that the teachers yell & are mean to the kids alot.  She feels uncomfortable that they act this way & doesn't  understand why.  Friday she came home crying because of the teacher (she has been crying every night for the past week)  They were supposed to pick a folder from a box so she picked a red one & was walking away when a boy comes up to her & tries taking her folder.  The teacher comes up to her & snatches it out of her hands & hands it to the boy.  The teacher then says to her, "just let him have that one, you go get another".  I think she was totally shocked because she has always been a good student, never gotten in trouble, so for a teacher to talk to her like that when she did nothing wrong really upset her.  I just feel that I'm not sending my kid to school to be treated like this & to be bored all day.  I have two other kids that have been in public school since kindergarten & never realized anything about homeschooling until this past year with my son.  The more I see with public school the less I like it.  It just seems things are getting worse & if she's wanting me to homeschool her & I am willing then we should do it.
> 
> So, I need some advice on curriculum.  I know that I want a put together set that is already layed out for us to follow.  I really like the A Beka, but the price is a turn off especially that you have to purchase the student & teacher set separately.  I have also looked into My Father's Word, but am worried that their 3rd grade level may be "boring" to her.  Which I could always add to it I guess to give her more challange with it.  Any suggestions or experience with sets would be great.  I am also willing to mix it up a bit, but not much, atleast not yet.  I know some have good reviews of Math U See.  Anyway, any help would be great.  Also, another issue with my final decision is that I do work.  I drive a school bus, but it gives me great flexability with my days.  I am home for the most part of all of the middle of the day so I'm figuring on doing any instruction during that period.  She can go with me to work (which she already goes anyway so she is used to it) so she can bring books, worksheets, & even a laptop with some learning games to occupy her while we have down time.  It would also giver her a chance to mingle with others that she already knows.  So, I think this will work out well.



Have you looked into the Abeka DVD program? The teacher's manuals and the student books are included. We didn't have to purchase separate flash cards because what's needed for home is included on the DVD, though they did mail some flashcards. You can also have them keep track of grades at no extra charge. To get info and pricing for the dvd, you have to go to Abeka Academy http://www.abekaacademy.org/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

We keep track of the grades ourselves.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Kimmyann....there are lots of options..especially if you are open to mixing & matching some of your Curr. We use Teaching Textbooks and we just looove it! You can go at your own pace and move up as soon as you are ready...I am sure you could find some that a family no longer needs for a good price...Alpha Omega has a good set of programs also...they started a new online set of curr the last year of so called Monarch..it's like the Switched On Schoolhouse but it's not dvds, it is  all online, so you can do it ANYWHERE!! Check out Christianbook.com too or Rainbow resources just to see what else is available.... I agree with all that you said- I think you are doing the right thing.

Southern Redhead...I agree with you 100% also!! And I feel your pain over the insurance deal--should they be put in an unhealthy environment so as not to sacrifice health ins.? I hope you can find a way to bring them home if you feel this is what y'all need!


----------



## kimmyann

southern_redhead said:


> *Or, worse, being used as "peer tutors" for behavior. *
> *"We are letting the inmates run the asylum."*.
> 
> I have really been pushing my DH to make some changes so we can give homeschooling a try. The big hang up is that I carry our health insurance. It seems so sad to me to throw away my children's formative years over INSURANCE.......



I hope you can figure something out with the insurance.  I am in the same boat, I carry myself & the children on my policy.  I also agree with everything you posted. My DD has been used as a peer tutor since kindergarten.  I see all kinds of things in the schools everyday (especially to & from).  I also see how schools really have their hands tied because they have allowed, over time many things to become exceptable or tolerated.  Now they have a massive problem because they can't deal with it the correct way because now the parents expect their child to be respected & not to have their rights to express themselves taken away so they can behave anyway they please.  In turn, the good kids are getting stepped on & pushed back to give the bad kids "rights".  Unfortunately, this seems to be happening in society as a whole, but I don't have to send my kid away seven hours a day to be treated bad.



lovethattink said:


> Have you looked into the Abeka DVD program? The teacher's manuals and the student books are included. We didn't have to purchase separate flash cards because what's needed for home is included on the DVD, though they did mail some flashcards. You can also have them keep track of grades at no extra charge. To get info and pricing for the dvd, you have to go to Abeka Academy http://www.abekaacademy.org/?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
> 
> We keep track of the grades ourselves.



I did look at this & it seems a bit more structured then I would want.  I want the freedom to be able to spend more time on things she is really interested in.  Thanks.



Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Kimmyann....there are lots of options..especially if you are open to mixing & matching some of your Curr. We use Teaching Textbooks and we just looove it! You can go at your own pace and move up as soon as you are ready...I am sure you could find some that a family no longer needs for a good price...Alpha Omega has a good set of programs also...they started a new online set of curr the last year of so called Monarch..it's like the Switched On Schoolhouse but it's not dvds, it is  all online, so you can do it ANYWHERE!! Check out Christianbook.com too or Rainbow resources just to see what else is available.... I agree with all that you said- I think you are doing the right thing.
> 
> Southern Redhead...I agree with you 100% also!! And I feel your pain over the insurance deal--should they be put in an unhealthy environment so as not to sacrifice health ins.? I hope you can find a way to bring them home if you feel this is what y'all need!



Thanks, I will be checking these things out this week.  It popped in my head to check Amazon, but I'm not sure what kinds of things they would have.


----------



## MissNurse

southern_redhead said:


> Hi. I've never posted on the thread before, but I've been lurking. I can identify with your post so well. I, too, work in the school system (though, I am not a teacher.) It is a real eye opener, isn't it? I have said many times that, I think, by working in the school "I see too much." I see all of the senselss behavior issues and the way the teachers/adminstrators hands have been tied in dealing with them. I see how much of the school day is wasted, I know that my kids could be doing so much more if they weren't tied to a computer "pointing and clicking" through silly things like AR and the like. I love that there are educational programs that can be utilized but we have become reliant on them, so much so that kids can't even "write" very well anymore. Creativity has been thrown out the window. My children would do very well being taught with heavy use of manipulatives, projects, field trips to places like zoos and museums that would give them "living" reinforcement of what we are studying. That just isn't happenening in PS. We used to go on field trips quite often. We went to a local battlefield, to Indian mounds, etc... Now, we are cut down to one field trip a year and it is usually a current movie because the theater cuts a deal on price. I get it, we, as a district, have no money. It doesn't make me feel any better about sending my kids to school, though. They are still spending the majority of their waking day tied to a desk and bubbling in worksheets, sitting at a computer, and being drilled on memorization (which, for two of my children is like telling them to breathe undewater. Their systems just aren't designed to work that way.) Even PE has been stripped from them. "Free play" has been reduced to a minimum because we now have "fitness standards" that they must be tested on. Running laps in under a certain time, acheiving a set number of pull ups, sit ups, pushups.... So much for the whole learning to play together and use their imaginations.
> 
> My biggest issue is behavior. It's like your DD having the folder taken from her and getting a snippy comment. It's likely the teacher wasn't mad at your DD, that student might be one of those kids who "has to have" a certain color folder, or spot on the circle rug, or whatever and the teacher has been told to, or learned to on her own, comply with his every whim/phobia to reduce melt downs. She may be frustrated by that student and popped off to your daughter while "in the moment". Many times, in our school, these "melt downs" are horrific. These children have very real problems, I won't deny it. I just don't think my children need a first row seat to their outbursts. I've seen it on other threads as well. Well behaved students being expected to give in for the sake of peace. Or, worse, being used as "peer tutors" for behavior. How many well behaved, quiet students have been forced to sit in a group setting with behavior problems in hopes that their good behavior will "wear off on the others"? I know it happened to me as a child, I spent a miserable third grade year sitting with THREE boys that needed attitude adjustments. I don't mean three consecutively, I mean AT ONCE, as a group. Talk about being bullied. When I finally fell apart and had cried one too many times over it, my mother went to the teacher and was told how sorry she was, that she just hoped I would be a good influence. I see it in a less extreme fashion with my own kids and peers. Being told to "ignore" other children's threats and bullying, having a class blamed as a whole when a teacher can't control a student or group of students within the class. As a dear friend says, "We are letting the inmates run the asylum."
> 
> I have to say this: I love probably 90% of the people who teach/work in our district. They are good people. We have loving, caring administators for the most part. Our Board of Education is strong. That said, their hands are tied by what we've that to which we've let public education be reduced. All we hear about are test scores, placement, our "grades" as a school. All of these things are doled out by people who never set foot in our school. Who don't see the big picture, don't realize what the staff is dealing with above and beyond the academic side of school. Also, I feel that we are cramming the academics down the students throats. What I did in 7th grade is now being introduced, in a watered down version, to my first grader. I very much doubt that my school was a "target" school when I was a student. Possibly because we weren't trying to teach children things that they weren't yet ready to grasp. We (as a whole, not just "we" as a school) are teaching so far above what these children are really ready for and then we wonder why they fail so miserably on the testing.
> 
> I have really been pushing my DH to make some changes so we can give homeschooling a try. The big hang up is that I carry our health insurance. It seems so sad to me to throw away my children's formative years over INSURANCE.......



AMEN!  I worked in the school system for 5 years as a school nurse, and you could not have said this any better!  I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## nadira36

Introducing myself - I'm a SAHM to 3 girls age 4.5, 3 and 7 mos. We live in Alberta, Canada so things are pretty easy here - which is great since we're unschoolers/whole life learners or what ever name you might prefer to call it. 

As such we don't follow a curriculum, but rather follow the girls interests. It's been an amazing experience so far and I can hardly wait for the next adventure. 

over the past few months we've looked into life cycles and metamorphosis, anatomy and basic physiology of the digestive system, basic math, and our older DD is just starting to read. What an amazing journey. 

As I said we don't follow a curriculum, but we do have work books in case the girls are interested (they usually aren't, but sometimes...), we have handheld learning games, and the girls both spend a lot of time witht he computer - which is the biggest reason DD1 is starting to read and write now. 

DD2 is trying to do everything her big sister does, but their interests are so different that the effort is only partially there - well in everything other than riding. lol Both girls LOVE to ride horses - though even with that we see a huge difference between the two. It's those differences that reenforce our decision to home - and more specifically unschool our children. 

When we first decided to homeschool we thought we'd 'teach' our children. We tried and that blew up big time. We had a little girls who suddenly 'couldn't' do things. She'd resist, she'd walk away, she'd say it's too hard - if she said anything at all. 

What we discovered is that she was beyond what we were teaching. The work wasn't too hard - just sitting there, pounding her head against the proverbial wall for our sake was too hard. We backed off - saw no apparent learning for a while, then suddenly she's back. Now we completely follow her lead - if she asks us to read a word, we do - without adding anything else or 'teaching' her how to do it. We spell for her, help her write as needed. And step back. She asks for help when needed and the rest of the time we watch, strew new information, and watch some more. We've also found she thinks best moving. And not just small movements - when she has something big on her mind she uses her whole body and moves about the whole room - or house in some cases. Asking her to sit in a small space just doesn't work. lol


----------



## shannon006

I would like to formally introduce myself. I am a mom of 6, married for almost 25 years. Our children are 3,10,17,18,21, &22. Having said that, we have had 3 go through the public school system and graduate, and currently have a senior. This year we have pulled our 5th grade daughter out of the public school to homeschool through a partnership with another school district. This is the first year for them and there have been a lot of issues for them to work through. We should be up and running with the program this week. The curriculum they are using is K12. I have read online a mixture of reviews, but we are going to give it a try and see how it goes. 

We have been in our school district for many years, and have seen it go down hill. So many of the children seem to have little to no respect for any adult, staff or parent in the school. Budget cuts have left the school with no counselor for k-5, a shared gym & music teacher, as well as librarian. Veteran teachers are seen crying in the hallways and not loving their job as they once did. The reason? The students are so out of control they are unable to teach, they are too busy dealing with other issues. So enough was enough and we pulled our daughter out. Private school was not in our budget. We also have her enrolled in what are called Homeschool Connection classes. They meet once a week and offer many different types of classes. Our daughter has had 2 weeks of these and we are thrilled with how wonderful the staff and kids are. 

Any advice for a newby?


----------



## Jessica14

shannon006 said:


> I would like to formally introduce myself. I am a mom of 6, married for almost 25 years. Our children are 3,10,17,18,21, &22. Having said that, we have had 3 go through the public school system and graduate, and currently have a senior. This year we have pulled our 5th grade daughter out of the public school to homeschool through a partnership with another school district. This is the first year for them and there have been a lot of issues for them to work through. We should be up and running with the program this week. The curriculum they are using is K12. I have read online a mixture of reviews, but we are going to give it a try and see how it goes.
> 
> We have been in our school district for many years, and have seen it go down hill. So many of the children seem to have little to no respect for any adult, staff or parent in the school. Budget cuts have left the school with no counselor for k-5, a shared gym & music teacher, as well as librarian. Veteran teachers are seen crying in the hallways and not loving their job as they once did. The reason? The students are so out of control they are unable to teach, they are too busy dealing with other issues. So enough was enough and we pulled our daughter out. Private school was not in our budget. We also have her enrolled in what are called Homeschool Connection classes. They meet once a week and offer many different types of classes. Our daughter has had 2 weeks of these and we are thrilled with how wonderful the staff and kids are.
> 
> Any advice for a newby?



I don't have any advice really as I just pulled my kids out and started this year as well.  DD is 8 and DS is almost 7.  I can relate to your post as one of the reasons I pulled the kids out was all the politics of the school and district that did not benenfit anyone but certain parents and administration. They cut teachers and cram more kids in classes and our school in particular can not afford to do this.  The kids are really challenging (I subbed in the building for several years and I love all the kids, but its tough for the full time faculty and staff). 

 They cut the library aides and now the full-time librarians are travelling between buildings.  There is not a lot of understanding by the counselors about spectrum disorder kids.  Kids are constantly being taken out of classrooms for disruptive behavior because they have such difficult home lives it errupts in the classroom.  Again, I really love and miss ALL these kids, no matter how tough.  It's just that they don't have the support staff to deal with all of this.  We've had three different principals and I think the older kids who went through all the transitions were very disrupted by it (non of those principals moved/arrived by choice-we lost a great guy because of district politics).

So I understand your move.  All I can say is that we are having a bit of a tough time finding a groove although academically, both kids are doing very well.  We are busier than ever with activities planned by our homeschool group and we are starting to make friends.  Its a really good thing!  I'm very positive for the future!
Jessica


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

nadira.. to the boards!! it's great that youhave decided to keep the girls home already, and that you see the path you want to take as far as learning...Just keep in mind that they are still very young, and that you may always unschool, or you may decide to follow a curriculum later down the road. One of your girls may end up being the type that need the 'structure' of a curr. more than the others. I have 3 kids and they all learn differently and I have had to adjust things for each of them. Just saying that so you don't feel discourage or like you did something 'wrong' if down the way you have to change your style! Very cool that your oldest is showing an interest in reading already!! That's always so exciting!!!

Shannon   to you too!! So many new people lately! Our thread is growing! Well, first off, I hate that the public schools are in the shape they are in-I have lots of people that I know and love who are in the teaching system and are absolutely sick of the way things are, but can't really change anything. So,for me, I just see them as being trapped or stuck. Until they make a life change and get a diff degree or change careers midstream. As far as advice for you, just remember that things change! We have been homeschooling for 8 years now and I have some things that I kinda keep using every year, and some things that I found absolutely do not work and try new next year. We have become a great market, so the competition is greater now between publishers and we are benefitting. So, there really are a lot of good, very good, options out there. 
Also, be prepared for the backlash. I know that sounds negative, but I really dont think I was prepared mentally for the remarks of people--people I don't even know,..and right in front of my children too!!! Other than that, be prepared for how much you are going to love this lifestyle and freedom you weren't used to before. We are here for you!


----------



## nadira36

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Just keep in mind that they are still very young, and that you may always unschool, or you may decide to follow a curriculum later down the road. One of your girls may end up being the type that need the 'structure' of a curr. more than the others. I have 3 kids and they all learn differently and I have had to adjust things for each of them.
> 
> 
> Also, be prepared for the backlash. I know that sounds negative, but I really dont think I was prepared mentally for the remarks of people--people I don't even know,..and right in front of my children too!!! Other than that, be prepared for how much you are going to love this lifestyle and freedom you weren't used to before. We are here for you!



Thanks for the welcome. I'm not too concerned about how things will be down the road - if we need to change we will We'll figure it out as we get there. 

The only people giving us any backlash are specific family members - and we knew they'd feel that way. We just laugh at or ignore the MIL. My BIL did say a few things at first - more questions than anything - he listened to us and shrugged. He couldn't have done it, but sounds great for those that can. My BIL has very loudly proclaimed we're ruining our children. Of course we just shrug and ignore him too. lol In a few years when our children are older we'll see how much we're 'ruining' them


----------



## graygables

Need to vent...
here's a new one:

"You need to go to public school so you can be bullied and learn how to deal with it".    A member of my family said that to my children.  I said, "Why? When they already get bullied by you?" 

I'm also tired of the "how will they ever go to college?" thing.  They don't want to go to college.  Neither of their aspirations require college.  

And..."no, they didn't bring their math books to the hotel.  I don't care that it's a 'weekday', we're on a mini-vacation"

How about, "mind your own beeswax" and "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" and "BUTT OUT". 

Vent over. I feel better now.


----------



## dwelty

Hi everyone, my wife and I have been seriously considering homeschooling for some time now. This is due to several factors including recent changes to California state curriculum that clash with our personal values, substandard state test scores, and increasingly heavy handed policies related to parental rights, including what health services can be offered to children without parental knowledge.  The straw that finally broke the camel's back was a threatening letter we received today related to our two daughters missing 2 days of school in late August when we took them out of school for a trip to Disneyland. The letter warned us of state laws that allow a parent to be prosecuted for truancy based on unexcused absences including vacations during the school year.

my wife is a stay at home mom, and is willing and able to teach both our daughters. (8 and 5)  We just help on how to get started.  And advice on resources would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AmandaRG

dwelty said:


> Hi everyone, my wife and I have been seriously considering homeschooling for some time now. This is due to several factors including recent changes to California state curriculum that clash with our personal values, substandard state test scores, and increasingly heavy handed policies related to parental rights, including what health services can be offered to children without parental knowledge.  The straw that finally broke the camel's back was a threatening letter we received today related to our two daughters missing 2 days of school in late August when we took them out of school for a trip to Disneyland. The letter warned us of state laws that allow a parent to be prosecuted for truancy based on unexcused absences including vacations during the school year.
> 
> my wife is a stay at home mom, and is willing and able to teach both our daughters. (8 and 5)  We just help on how to get started.  And advice on resources would be greatly appreciated.



One of the things you can do is see what the requirements are for CA. Most publishers have websites where you can get an idea of what they offer, and there are some curriculum review sites as well. I missed our homeschool convention this year but I do plan to make the next one to see some for myself.

Good luck, I wish I could be of more help, but this is our first year as well.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

dwelty said:


> Hi everyone, my wife and I have been seriously considering homeschooling for some time now. This is due to several factors including recent changes to California state curriculum that clash with our personal values, substandard state test scores, and increasingly heavy handed policies related to parental rights, including what health services can be offered to children without parental knowledge.  The straw that finally broke the camel's back was a threatening letter we received today related to our two daughters missing 2 days of school in late August when we took them out of school for a trip to Disneyland. The letter warned us of state laws that allow a parent to be prosecuted for truancy based on unexcused absences including vacations during the school year.
> 
> my wife is a stay at home mom, and is willing and able to teach both our daughters. (8 and 5)  We just help on how to get started.  And advice on resources would be greatly appreciated.



 to Homeschooling and this thread! First good place to check into is the HSLDA...this will give you guidelines and requirements and links to what you need to do in California. I know your wife will do a great job! there are lots of good places to look for good curriculum:Christianbook distributors, rainbow resources, Alpha Omega publishers, ABeka, Bob Jones...and many others,.but this should give you a great jumpstart to see what you might want to do. After you remove them from school, and as you wait to get curriculum, make good friends with your library!! Let them read a lot and get some math workbooks from a local bookstore ....that will give them some work to do, but give them a little downtime from public school as you transition~ best wishes! We are here to help if you need us!!


----------



## kimmyann

We are still in the deciding stages of homeschooling my DD (8).  While her & I were discussing pros & cons together I said to her "now, you may get sick of being with me all day".  She looked at me funny & said "why would I get sick of you? Your my mom."

With two older kids, I guess I forgot how at this age they still want to be around me.  It really made me stop & think how much they can change as they get older.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

kimmyann said:


> We are still in the deciding stages of homeschooling my DD (8).  While her & I were discussing pros & cons together I said to her "now, you may get sick of being with me all day".  She looked at me funny & said "why would I get sick of you? Your my mom."
> 
> With two older kids, I guess I forgot how at this age they still want to be around me.  It really made me stop & think how much they can change as they get older.



Oh girl! How precious! yes, bring her home while she still wants you!!! I think that is just too sweet...what an awesome response!!


----------



## dis-happy

dwelty said:


> Hi everyone, my wife and I have been seriously considering homeschooling for some time now. This is due to several factors including recent changes to California state curriculum that clash with our personal values, substandard state test scores, and increasingly heavy handed policies related to parental rights, including what health services can be offered to children without parental knowledge.  The straw that finally broke the camel's back was a threatening letter we received today related to our two daughters missing 2 days of school in late August when we took them out of school for a trip to Disneyland. The letter warned us of state laws that allow a parent to be prosecuted for truancy based on unexcused absences including vacations during the school year.
> 
> my wife is a stay at home mom, and is willing and able to teach both our daughters. (8 and 5)  We just help on how to get started.  And advice on resources would be greatly appreciated.




I used to live in your area and know of several homeschooling families there over the years.  Although I never hs'd in CA it's my understanding that you have to join an umbrella group.

Wishing you the best on your journey....that letter would have upset me too!  Especially in regards to an 8 yo and 5 yo missing 2 days of school.  It's all about the money...


----------



## MK2010

I usually just lurk. I've probably introduced myself somewhere back there. I have four kids DS 11, DD 9, DS 8, DS 6. Just wanted to say hi as we get ready to start our 7th year homeschooling. We started in Kindergarten with my oldest and finally discovered last year that going year round (2 months on, 1 month off) works best for us. We've finally locked into curriculum. Sonlight for history, Abeka for reading (K-2 grade) and grammar (2nd-6th grade), IEW  for writing (5th-) Saxon math, Apologia for Science and Bible). Hope I'm ready for the new year!


----------



## southern_redhead

Well, Friday was pretty horrible for us. I had to leave work and bring YDS home as he was running a fever. While taking care of him my cell phone rang, when I answered it was ODS' math teacher. ODS has always struggled in math, I tried to get him an IEP or 504 or SOMETHING last year as he was so far behind (you can read that little rant here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2807015, it's #4) but was turned down because his "composite score" was too high due to his high Language Arts scores. Yeah..... So, anyway, I had gone to the open house before school started, asked WHO his math teacher would be (because they don't want to give you a print out or anything so you could actually see these people LOL), and went to talk to her. I told her about him struggling, the testing....I told her that his self confidence was really, really low and that he tended to sort of hang back and not raise his hand to answer because he didn't want to embarass himself. I saw a red flag when her response was "Well, I only have 12 kids in this class. He can't hide here." Oh, yeah, thanks for that compassion.

So, then, back to Friday. I answer the call and she literally starts screaming in my ear, "Ms ___, this is Ms ____, I'm calling about your son ______." I almost passed out. A million possibilities ran through my mind. I wondered if he was hurt, had he done something awful? Why was this woman yelling at me? Well. She was yelling at me because they'd been working on decimals "all week" and she gave a fifteen question quiz that day and DS only finished 5 problems. She said she had been over to him "several times" to "remind him to be working" but he still hadn't finished. She then announced that he was "lazy and, frankly, has a BAD attitude."  I was still doing my best to choke back something very ugly when she said "I'm going to have to grade him on this test as is." I said that was fine, I understood. Then, she screams at me, "Well, I don't WANT to do that. It isn't FAIR." Okaaaay.... I said, "Well, I really don't know what to say to that." I asked her if she felt DS had an "attitude" because of something specific he had done or said to her (I wouldn't tolerate that) and she said, no, she had nothing like that to offer. She just felt that his "refusal" to finish the quiz showed a bad attitude. So, I thanked her for calling with her concerns, reminded her of our conversation at the beginning of the year, and told her DS and I would talk this weekend. When I picked him up Friday afternoon, I mentioned that his teacher had called. He got very downcast and said he figured she would. When I asked him why he would think that he shrugged and said he just did and that "she thinks I have a bad attitude." Come to find out, when he turned the paper in she told him that she was "sick of his bad attitude". Excuse me? I asked what he said and he told me he hadn't known what to say. He then said she went on to say that she didn't want to grade him on the test the way he'd taken it. I asked what he said to that and he told me he said "Yes, ma'am." Oh yeah, that attitude appears to be oozing out 

I am drafting a letter to her to readdress the bad attitude comment. I am going to ask her ONE MORE TIME if she can give me some examples of said attitude. I'll also tell her I talked with DS and he told me (as he did) that he had gotten confused by a dividing decimals problem and it slowed him down. Now, I have told him before that if he doesn't know it, skip it and come back later. That just doesn't seem to work for him. He gets all overwraught and stuck on the one problem and spends the entire allotted time staring blankly at it. I am also going to remind her that, prior to this year, the only lessons he's had on decimals was adding/subtracting money and place value. I had him taken to special math classes in Elem school and it was a huge waste. They studied multiplication tables the entire two years. Other kids were studying place value, fractions, etc.. in the room, he has NO exposure to the basics of any of that. My fault, mea culpa, believe me I beat myself up over that on a routine basis. I'm also going to send a copy of the letter to the principal with a cover letter stating how VERY upset I am that this woman told my son (whom she KNEW suffered from low self esteem) that she was "sick" of his attitude, when that "attitude" was actually him shutting down/freaking out. 

The UPside to this is (and believe it or not there IS one), DH is actually considering homeschool as an option now. DS told us some other things that the teacher has said to other students in the class (so far as I know the majority of that class has IEPs, she told one such child that she was "tired of him only getting every fourth question right.") We sat down and discussed my ideas for what I'd like to attempt, we talked about the finances which gave me an opportunity to tell him that the kids and I had already talked about the fact that if I gave up my job it would cut into "fun" money, we'd be buying less clothing, less presents at Christmas.... none of them balked at any of that, they were more excited with the prospect of getting to go stay with DH much, MUCH more than we are with the school schedule.) DH was actually coming up with ideas of his own and saying that he could see how this or that teaching method would work well for our kids. I'm very (carefully and quietly) excited by the discussion. I told him my goal is to limp through until Christmas to give us a cushion of switching to his insurance, etc, and then un-enroll the kids and give my notice before we leave for Christmas break. We have had this discussion many, many times over the phone and he was always firmly against it. I think seeing me sit there in tears and hearing that a teacher had actually called out our son over his lack of ability to do the work (especially after the testing we had done last year) showed him just how real and serious this is to us. Keep your fingers crossed and send some  our way. I'd love to be able ring in the New Year as a homeschool mom


----------



## kimmyann

southern_redhead said:


> Well, Friday was pretty horrible for us. I had to leave work and bring YDS home as he was running a fever. While taking care of him my cell phone rang, when I answered it was ODS' math teacher. ODS has always struggled in math, I tried to get him an IEP or 504 or SOMETHING last year as he was so far behind (you can read that little rant here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2807015, it's #4) but was turned down because his "composite score" was too high due to his high Language Arts scores. Yeah..... So, anyway, I had gone to the open house before school started, asked WHO his math teacher would be (because they don't want to give you a print out or anything so you could actually see these people LOL), and went to talk to her. I told her about him struggling, the testing....I told her that his self confidence was really, really low and that he tended to sort of hang back and not raise his hand to answer because he didn't want to embarass himself. I saw a red flag when her response was "Well, I only have 12 kids in this class. He can't hide here." Oh, yeah, thanks for that compassion.
> 
> So, then, back to Friday. I answer the call and she literally starts screaming in my ear, "Ms ___, this is Ms ____, I'm calling about your son ______." I almost passed out. A million possibilities ran through my mind. I wondered if he was hurt, had he done something awful? Why was this woman yelling at me? Well. She was yelling at me because they'd been working on decimals "all week" and she gave a fifteen question quiz that day and DS only finished 5 problems. She said she had been over to him "several times" to "remind him to be working" but he still hadn't finished. She then announced that he was "lazy and, frankly, has a BAD attitude."  I was still doing my best to choke back something very ugly when she said "I'm going to have to grade him on this test as is." I said that was fine, I understood. Then, she screams at me, "Well, I don't WANT to do that. It isn't FAIR." Okaaaay.... I said, "Well, I really don't know what to say to that." I asked her if she felt DS had an "attitude" because of something specific he had done or said to her (I wouldn't tolerate that) and she said, no, she had nothing like that to offer. She just felt that his "refusal" to finish the quiz showed a bad attitude. So, I thanked her for calling with her concerns, reminded her of our conversation at the beginning of the year, and told her DS and I would talk this weekend. When I picked him up Friday afternoon, I mentioned that his teacher had called. He got very downcast and said he figured she would. When I asked him why he would think that he shrugged and said he just did and that "she thinks I have a bad attitude." Come to find out, when he turned the paper in she told him that she was "sick of his bad attitude". Excuse me? I asked what he said and he told me he hadn't known what to say. He then said she went on to say that she didn't want to grade him on the test the way he'd taken it. I asked what he said to that and he told me he said "Yes, ma'am." Oh yeah, that attitude appears to be oozing out
> 
> I am drafting a letter to her to readdress the bad attitude comment. I am going to ask her ONE MORE TIME if she can give me some examples of said attitude. I'll also tell her I talked with DS and he told me (as he did) that he had gotten confused by a dividing decimals problem and it slowed him down. Now, I have told him before that if he doesn't know it, skip it and come back later. That just doesn't seem to work for him. He gets all overwraught and stuck on the one problem and spends the entire allotted time staring blankly at it. I am also going to remind her that, prior to this year, the only lessons he's had on decimals was adding/subtracting money and place value. I had him taken to special math classes in Elem school and it was a huge waste. They studied multiplication tables the entire two years. Other kids were studying place value, fractions, etc.. in the room, he has NO exposure to the basics of any of that. My fault, mea culpa, believe me I beat myself up over that on a routine basis. I'm also going to send a copy of the letter to the principal with a cover letter stating how VERY upset I am that this woman told my son (whom she KNEW suffered from low self esteem) that she was "sick" of his attitude, when that "attitude" was actually him shutting down/freaking out.
> 
> The UPside to this is (and believe it or not there IS one), DH is actually considering homeschool as an option now. DS told us some other things that the teacher has said to other students in the class (so far as I know the majority of that class has IEPs, she told one such child that she was "tired of him only getting every fourth question right.") We sat down and discussed my ideas for what I'd like to attempt, we talked about the finances which gave me an opportunity to tell him that the kids and I had already talked about the fact that if I gave up my job it would cut into "fun" money, we'd be buying less clothing, less presents at Christmas.... none of them balked at any of that, they were more excited with the prospect of getting to go stay with DH much, MUCH more than we are with the school schedule.) DH was actually coming up with ideas of his own and saying that he could see how this or that teaching method would work well for our kids. I'm very (carefully and quietly) excited by the discussion. I told him my goal is to limp through until Christmas to give us a cushion of switching to his insurance, etc, and then un-enroll the kids and give my notice before we leave for Christmas break. We have had this discussion many, many times over the phone and he was always firmly against it. I think seeing me sit there in tears and hearing that a teacher had actually called out our son over his lack of ability to do the work (especially after the testing we had done last year) showed him just how real and serious this is to us. Keep your fingers crossed and send some  our way. I'd love to be able ring in the New Year as a homeschool mom




Your story reminds me alot of my own son.  We pulled him out of middle school for his 2nd semester because of his "bad attitude".  I just don't understand why teachers feel it is okay to practically ridicule a student in front of their peers & yell at them then turn around and wonder why the child develops this "bad attitude".  I very much wish I would have known about homeschooling when he was younger because he does have such a difficult time in a classroom.  I'm in the process of arranging to pull my youngest DD out & some of it has to do with just being sick of the entire system as a whole.  I hope you are able to homeschool him & build his self esteem back up.  Good Luck.


----------



## southern_redhead

kimmyann said:


> Your story reminds me alot of my own son.  We pulled him out of middle school for his 2nd semester because of his "bad attitude".  I just don't understand why teachers feel it is okay to practically ridicule a student in front of their peers & yell at them then turn around and wonder why the child develops this "bad attitude".  I very much wish I would have known about homeschooling when he was younger because he does have such a difficult time in a classroom.  I'm in the process of arranging to pull my youngest DD out & some of it has to do with just being sick of the entire system as a whole.  I hope you are able to homeschool him & build his self esteem back up.  Good Luck.



Thanks, it is frustrating. What really ticks me off is that the bad attitude appears to be that he withdraws  - to me that is a coping mechanism. I tend to do it when I am stressed beyond what I can handle. I asked as many questions as I could think of when I had her on the phone (admittedly, I was still reeling from being yelled at the moment I said hello...) I asked, "Did he backtalk you?" and she said no. I asked, "Did he throw his pencil down, crumble up the paper?" Again, no. Did he roll his eyes? No. All that he could tell me was that "he just SAT there." Um... And even when she told him she was sick of his attitude, according to him he didn't reply. It sounds to me like he puts up with A LOT without losing his cool, so I'm really not happy that she used the phrase "bad attitude", especially after I've made it a point to seek her out and discuss the fact that he gets upset with himself over not doing well in math and that he shuts down when he gets overwhelmed.

Had she told me he had done one of the above, or something of that nature, I would have been having a very different conversation with him. I have always told him that it is okay to not know the answer, it is NOT okay to be disrespectful to an adult. You'd think with all the smart mouthing and physical violence they see in Jr High that she'd have bigger fish to fry.

I did notice, even in Elem school, that ridicule seemed to be the "motivation" they chose for students. They had that coach-like taunting thing going and would tell me, when I asked about it, that they were simply trying to "motivate them to act". Uh, yeah, I bet they get some action. But, like you said, then they have a kid fly off the handle and want to blame the child. I'm curious whether they would sit by and smile and "work harder" if their principals were coming into their rooms and screaming "Work faster. Move, move! You can do this, why are you SO SLOW?"

We have several breaks between now and Christmas, so I'm hoping we can keep our heads above water until then and then call it quits.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

WOW! Poor you and poor ds!! My middle son can't just skip a problem and go back either-he just crumbles...he will get very quiet and then his face is very red and then the tears start...It is frustrating for me-because I am his mother! And I want to teach him how to cope with things he can't figure out-but if he were my student, I can see that I would  be much more lenient-I just tell my son to leave the room for awhile til he can get ahold of himself and then come back. I don't see why her response had to be what it was...to me it is a case of badgering. Plain and simple. I give kudos to your son for being able to leave calmly and politely. that's a lot for a kid to take. I would seriously consider being at that school for a conference with the principal Mon morning! She should not be allowed to treat children this way. We all have a hangup as students somewhere-the majority of kids have it in Math I think! If I were going to be a teacher of Math I would think this was obvious and learn how to deal with it before taking on a classroom full of children.that's her job.Not to call you screaming and acting like that. Is there a diff math class he could be moved to? Or could you pay a teen that you know and trust to tutor him a little each week-just to build his confidence?This is a doozy for sure! At least you found a silver lining and dh is now jumping on the HS boat!!! Let us know how it goes..and hopefully your younger ds is better by now!


----------



## AmandaRG

southern_redhead, so sorry to hear about this. Sometimes teachers just aren't equipped to handle situations anymore. Where we live, teachers' success is based on test scores, so I can see where she freaked out (at least internally), but as a professional educator, she should have been able to handle herself differently.

Our dd freezes up if she doesn't know the answer to a question. It is getting better, but it is because she has been talked through dealing with it. 

While I understand you wanting to pull your son out, please don't miss this opportunity to discuss the issue with the school administration. Having communicated with this teacher about your son, and then her pitching a hissy fit are uncalled for. All students deserve to be talked to privately about issues, not broadcast for all of the class. Humiliation is rarely a tactic that has positive results.

Good luck with your decisions. Homeschooling can be such a blessing!


----------



## shannon006

Is there anyone out there doing the K12 program? I would love to connect with others who are doing this. I have searched google and found a forum, but apparently it is no longer in service


----------



## Nicolepa

shannon006 said:


> Is there anyone out there doing the K12 program? I would love to connect with others who are doing this. I have searched google and found a forum, but apparently it is no longer in service



I used to use K12. Are you using it privately or thru a Virtual Academy?


----------



## shannon006

A virtual academy. My daughter is in grade 5.


----------



## Nicolepa

We used it for 2nd & part of 3rd.  It was too much "School at home" for my son and he flat out refused to sit at his desk anymore and do another worksheet.  Also our VA added in a lot of new requirements the 2nd year.

He's in 4th grade this year.


----------



## momimouse27

Hi everyone!   Just found this thread.  I am not new to homeschooling.  I have three kids, a daughter(18) who is a freshman in college(yay!), a 14 year old daughter who has started Liberty Online Academy for the first time this year, and my 8 year old son, who is in a public school program for autism.

I sought out this thread trying to remind myself why I started homeschooling to begin with, and whether I am up to pulling my youngest out of public school and homeschooling him.  My college age daughter was a homeschoolers dream...she was very bright and the easiest kid to teach.  My 14 yr old is so smart but convinced she's stupid and hates being away from kids her age.  She's always been homeschooled but up until this year she was in a two day a week homeschool support school.  I pulled her because the lady who runs the school is someone I do not see eye to eye with and I didn't want to put my money there.   My son is our issue.  He is having alot of problems with his regular ed class and has been pulled out because of his behavior issues.  The thing is he's extremely smart, way ahead of most of the basic curriculum but still has temper tantrums(about 1 or 2 every few weeks-he hasn't had one since he left the regular ed class).  Some are aggressive enough that he has to be restrained.(Hoping there are some special needs folks on here that can relate.  )  

The thing is that the teacher wants him in the regular ed class( I still don't understand the compulsion of the public school system to try and take these kids who are square pegs and try to fit them into round holes) and they have now told me that if he continues to be aggressive they will start suspending him from school.  Once he figures out he can get out of school for causing problems, I have told the teacher, he'll be doing it all the time so he can stay home.  He says he hates school, and for a homeschool mom that is like a siren call!  He has some tantrums at home, but rarely and I can usually nip them in the bud pretty quickly.  My fear is he'll become isolated from other kids.  Don't know why I'm pouring myself out on here...guess it's because I'm hoping other homeschoolers will understand.   Thanks for let me prattle on!

I really don't know what to do.


----------



## southern_redhead

Thank you for the kind words. I had written a letter to the teacher, reminding her that we had talked about this very thing before school started and telling her that I felt we were doing everything possible to help him excel in math - but he really struggles and missed some of the "basic" skills during pull out classes as an elementary schooler (already told her that, too, but I wanted written documentation.) I did address the "attitude" comment and told her I felt like he was frustrated with himself and, unless he had been disrespectful, I didn't see an "attitude" issue. I did ask her NOT to say that sort of thing to DS, that I felt he was hard enough on himself without anyone being negative. I also gave a copy of the letter I sent her to the principal, as well as a letter to the principal herself. In the letter to the principal I addressed the yelling during the phone call and, again, told her about the comment to DS.

This morning the principal called me and said she wanted to apologize for what had happened. She said it shouldn't have been handled the way it was and she wanted to make sure she had everything straight before she approached the teacher about it. She told me that she realized DS has struggled with math and that his self confidence is extremely low, she said that she didn't think the teacher understood that (I really think the teacher "understood" but didn't "care" or, at least, felt like he should get over it.) Apparently she did talk to the teacher because the teacher called me (if I read the caller id right, from the principal's office) and it was a MUCH more professional conversation. She was very reserved and she said that the principal had given her some ideas for handling DS when he shuts down. The principal suggested that (when she sees him getting frustrated) she approach him and ask him to put his pencil down, take a few deep breaths, and give himself a minute to think about something else before going back to the problem. I think that's a great idea, especially since DS seems unable to just skip the problem at this point. 

On the whole, I was satisfied with how it was handled. I've only had to go to the principal twice in three years about a teacher (last year DS' math teacher actually announced quiz grades to the class , what is it with math teachers and insensitivity? LOL) Both times she has been very concerned and, I felt, gone above and beyond to help.

It still doesn't change my desire to homeschool, though. I know that is best for them. My problem has never been with the school, a teacher, or an adminstrator....it is with what we, as a society, have let school become. To compound that frustration, DS came home and said that he had witnessed a fist fight in one class today. A boy went to pick up another child's jacket, the first child thought the one picking it up was stealing it (?!) and got up to get it back. When he moved toward the other boy he fell and hit his face on the ground, then he got up and punched the first child in the face!  DS said they both had bloody noses. All because one boy tried to help another by picking up his jacket. Now, there may be a back story. Both kids have been disciplinary problems at one time or another, and they may have been into it for a long time. DS just said that it appeared that the kid had been trying to help and gotten a bloodied nose. 

I wish DH would say yes, bring them home, already. He has brought it up a time or two, he's been asking good questions (like "What would you do when you aren't teaching them?" I told him I guessed I'd just be with them LOL but at least it showed that he didn't expect us to school 24/7 just because they were home.) We also discussed homeschool groups, places we could go for "fun learning" like the zoo and museums. He asked about curriculum and cost (he was thinking 3 curriculums but ideally I'd like to drop DS back to where he needs to be in math, which is a year behind where DD is, I'd like to drop her back to because she could use the extra time on it) and I told him that I would like to start out with a math curriculum but I really want to do unit studies, at least at first. That is how I've always learned best and I think it will work for my kids, as well. He seemed receptive to it, so Xfingers crossedX!!


----------



## shannon006

Nicolepa said:


> We used it for 2nd & part of 3rd.  It was too much "School at home" for my son and he flat out refused to sit at his desk anymore and do another worksheet.  Also our VA added in a lot of new requirements the 2nd year.
> 
> He's in 4th grade this year.



It does seem to be a lot of work, especially since it is supposed to be homeschooling. We are very late getting started, as the school district that is doing this program had difficulties. So today is day 3 for us. Honestly day one was horrible, day 2 a bit better, and today is going splendid! It is a lot of work, but I believe the education she is getting thus far is very good.


----------



## Nicolepa

shannon006 said:


> It does seem to be a lot of work, especially since it is supposed to be homeschooling. We are very late getting started, as the school district that is doing this program had difficulties. So today is day 3 for us. Honestly day one was horrible, day 2 a bit better, and today is going splendid! It is a lot of work, but I believe the education she is getting thus far is very good.



Don't get me wrong, for the mostpart I think their curriculum is rock solid.  I have issues with their math program, but I dropped that after the first year.  That was the year they changed to the "New Math", so I can't comment on it now, but I have heard it's more cumbersome than the old.

I think if you have a child who is good at school, especially a girl, K12 will be just fine.  I would have loved to have tried K12 with my daughter (she's never been homeschooled.)  My son needs a lot of movement and activity and sitting at a desk all day wasn't his thing.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

momimouse...i do not have a child with any of the issues your son has,...I just wanted to encourage you! You can rant or vent all you want! LOL...I do think kids who are dealing with things like your son can sometimes be helped in a public school---but each situation is soooo different and there are so many variables. For you, it sounds like he is just becoming to frustrated at this point, and is smart, so he will learn how to work their system all to soon, just so he won't have to be there. If you are asking, I would say bring him home! If you are just venting, then we are here for ya!!! Keep us posted, we will all be wondering how you are doing!
 Southern Redhead...glad that your princ. handled that so well! That's awesome- I don't think our princ around here would have been so parent friendly! They tend to be very 100% for the teacher...unless the parents are bullies, then they back them! Hopefully you will figure it out soon and convince your hubby to let you HS!!!!


----------



## southern_redhead

I am so  DH has all but hopped aboard the homeschooling bandwagon. He had to go back to work today (works away from home) and he brought it up a few more times during the day. One of his statements was "Well, we need to look at our expenses more closely and see what to cut back on and where to switch priorities if you are going to come home." That sounded dangerously close to "Yes, I think we should homeschool." He also asked many more questions - would they have to have a "pe" and how would we do that, had I thought about using Chicago (his work "home") as a teaching tool (things like the train, navigating the city, figuring out which route you'd take to get from home to where you want to go), and (maybe the sweetest of all) what was I going to do for myself? If I wasn't working and I was with the kids so much more, would I consider taking some classes or joining some groups or something for myself? I really hope he keeps his momentum and continues to be for this.

One thing that I think helps is that a guy he worked with, and has remained close to, is a former homeschooler. He and his siblings were all homeschooled and they all learned trades that they have fallen back on at various times, but have also gone on and gotten good jobs in various workforces. DH had mentioned to him a while ago that I brought up homeschooling every so often and his response was, "Yeah, why wouldn't you?"

The only negative thing he has said is "I just don't want them to be weird."  Clearly, he doesn't realize they already ARE weird. They have our genetics, it is inevitable.....they're gonna be a little "odd", but not in a bad way.

So.....now what? I want to do unit studies, I don't want to do a virtual academy, a family member/educator suggested we try kahn academy for math, at least initially. I know to check our states HS laws (any TN HS's here?) I guess, technically, I lean more towards what many consider "unschooling" although I don't really intend to just let them do whatever all the time. I just don't want to do "school" at home and be sitting around doing worksheets and pointing and clicking all the time - I mean what's the point? Just leave them in school, it's what they do now and it isn't working for them. My mother, BTW, was horrified at that. She has been a PS teacher all her adult life. She claims she thinks HS'ing would be best for them but she wants me to wait a year until she retires...so she can do it  When I told her tonight that DH was warming to the idea more and more she asked "But how will you afford the $85 a kid, a month?" I said "What?" Apparently she was under the impression that I was going to enroll them in a VA. Her eyes crossed a little when I said I wasn't going to rely on worksheets, that they could read, and research, and WRITE to learn all that stuff. My first grader started learning about insects this week. Introduced on Monday, and on Tuesday he brought home a sheet that had him label all the parts of an ant (Thorax, Mandible, etc..) He can't PRONOUNCE those words and they aren't teaching him what they DO (I talked with him about it, though) but he is supposed to be able to pick it out and correctly spell the word. Wouldn't you learn all about insects in general, their lifestyles, purposes, what they eat, etc... and THEN worry about their physiology? Wouldn't you learn WHAT the parts do AS you learned where they are? It just seemed very fragmented and "cart before the horse."


----------



## southern_redhead

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> momimouse...i do not have a child with any of the issues your son has,...I just wanted to encourage you! You can rant or vent all you want! LOL...I do think kids who are dealing with things like your son can sometimes be helped in a public school---but each situation is soooo different and there are so many variables. For you, it sounds like he is just becoming to frustrated at this point, and is smart, so he will learn how to work their system all to soon, just so he won't have to be there. If you are asking, I would say bring him home! If you are just venting, then we are here for ya!!! Keep us posted, we will all be wondering how you are doing!
> Southern Redhead...glad that your princ. handled that so well! That's awesome- I don't think our princ around here would have been so parent friendly! They tend to be very 100% for the teacher...*unless the parents are bullies*, then they back them! Hopefully you will figure it out soon and convince your hubby to let you HS!!!!



 Maybe I'm a bully! LOL 

Actually, she is great. A lot of people don't like her because she is very to the point and no nonsense, but she has been nothing but a Godsend for us. If we pull our kids out, I intend to let her know that I am NOT upset with her in anyway and that I sooo appreciate the work she is doing. I actually like her approach because I'm not there to hold her hand while I cry, I just want to address it, fix it, and move on. I do EVERY communication with the school in writing, though, and I keep a copy for myself. At our first meeting, I brought the folder with my letter in it. I think that says a lot, as in "don't push me, I have evidence." I don't think she would try that but I think the teachers would suddenly have selective amnesia. My letters are dated and address the date/time/incident. I try not to be a (uglier word that witch) but I don't go in with the "I think" or "It seems like" attitude, either. I hit it head on "This is what happened, this is how it affected my child, I don't want to have to talk about this again." So far, it has been very effective. I'm sure there's a teacher out there who would wad up my letter and throw it at me, I just haven't crossed them yet. She is also friends with several of my family members who are high level educators, I think she knows that I grew up with an "academic" family, and I'm not a complete "noob" to school


----------



## momimouse27

Disney Mommy 3, thank you for the encouragement.  It really means alot. 

southern redhead, sounds like your husband is beginning to come around.  When i pulled my oldest out in 3rd grade, it took a long time to get him to agree to it.  When we finally did, my daughter's learning took off like you wouldn't believe.  No one will ever convince me we didn't do the best thing for her.  

Your husband sounds a bit like mine...he is so worried our kids will be wierd, but really, honest to goodness, they were wierd to begin with.   I am not someone who cares a whole lot about what people think, so it bothers me alot less than him.  Fortunately, I can point to my 18 year old, who is thriving at college and say "look!"  She even called me last week to tell me that being homeschooled has helped her study independently.  Made me feel good. 

He is one issue in pulling my son out.  He feels that our son needs to be in school, and more and more I am beginning to see that the negatives are outweighing the positives.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Don't y'all hate that 'weird' stigma for Hsing? I do...I mean, geez, I don't want to sound 'bragg-y", but, my kids are really very, very smart and the middle one especially would be called weird FOR SURE if they were in Public 
School. they just have different interests than most kids their age, so they would be picked on for it. so,..I guess the option is: be weird at  school and picked on, or be at home and be labelled weird for homeschooling....I would personally rather be at home! At least here, you are surrounded by people who love you!! I know people think I am weird too!!! I am such a bookworm, and my personality is just very academia! I mean,...that's just me, and people even way back in elementary made fun of me for being 'smart' or for reading so much..I am NEVER without books to read.So....do y'all think so too? I mean, do y'all here that as much as I do? 
 I really don't want my kids to act like the majority of the kids in their peer groups anyway!


----------



## jacksmomma

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> Don't y'all hate that 'weird' stigma for Hsing? I do...I mean, geez, I don't want to sound 'bragg-y", but, my kids are really very, very smart and the middle one especially would be called weird FOR SURE if they were in Public
> School. they just have different interests than most kids their age, so they would be picked on for it. so,..I guess the option is: be weird at  school and picked on, or be at home and be labelled weird for homeschooling....I would personally rather be at home! At least here, you are surrounded by people who love you!! I know people think I am weird too!!! I am such a bookworm, and my personality is just very academia! I mean,...that's just me, and people even way back in elementary made fun of me for being 'smart' or for reading so much..I am NEVER without books to read.So....do y'all think so too? I mean, do y'all here that as much as I do?
> I really don't want my kids to act like the majority of the kids in their peer groups anyway!



I think it is sad that in our society you are labeled weird if you are confident, kind, and are friends with your family members.  Several of my friend's children have been labeled weird for such reasons!


----------



## jacksmomma

I need some suggestions for my son.  He is in KG and has never been to school.  He enjoys space, animals, can tell you how gravity and momentum work, all sorts of advanced concepts but when  it comes to school work, he has no desire to do it.  He could care less what the names of numbers are and hates to color.  He tries to hurry through school to get done with it.  We are using a very active hands on curriculum and he likes the experiements and activities, but it is a struggle to get him to do the backbone worksheets and ideas.

Most of the other kids in the family are girls, so I think that is putting some pressure on me because they are loving school and doing great with it...but as we all know, boys and girls are very different.

Any suggestions?  Do I need to just chill?


----------



## momimouse27

jacksmomma, I understand what your going through.  My son is like this.  He doesn't want to feel like he is doing work.  Anything he does that's educational has to be disguised as play.  That's the wonderful thing about Epcot, when we go there, my son has no idea he is learning. 

As far as wierdness and the kids go, I can say that before I pulled my 18 year old out, the kids wouldn't have anything to do with her because she was very friendly and peppy.  She loved people and was so sweet and loving.  But I watched from Kindergarten through 2nd grade as she was gradually broken down and became a very different and sad little girl.  She couldn't understand why the kids didn't like her.  Honestly, I couldn't understand either.  when we quit and joined our church homeschool group, she got along with the kids so well...go figure.  

I have decided that "wierd" to many kids(not all) in regular school is when your kids are not doing backflips to copy whatever the popular kid/kids are doing.  I think I would rather mine be wierd.


----------



## jacksmomma

momimouse27 said:


> jacksmomma, I understand what your going through.  My son is like this.  He doesn't want to feel like he is doing work.  Anything he does that's educational has to be disguised as play.  *That's the wonderful thing about Epcot, when we go there, my son has no idea he is learning. *



So true!  We spend a lot of time at museums because he does not realize all the work he is doing...boys are a breed all their own!


----------



## southern_redhead

Disney Mommy 3 said:


> I really don't want my kids to act like the majority of the kids in their peer groups anyway!




Exactly. ODS's group is "okay", a little jockey (for him, it leaves him out of a lot) and kind of "frat boy" but nothing too scary. DD, on the other hand, is in the scariest group of kids I think I've ever seen. 4th grade and it is like discipline problems raining down all over the grade as a whole. It isn't little stuff either, it is major disrespect of adults and other students, as well as just a general lack of conscious. YDS is too little to see those signs, but I will say the kids coming up behind DD's class don't seem to be that much better. I'll take "weird" over "bound for juvenile detention" any day.

In defense of DH, homeschooling here is VERY rare. It is also looked on with scorn ("Oh, they are going to HOMEschool." Eyeroll, eyeroll.) There is one community that exclusively homeschools (well, they sort of have their OWN school but I think it is classified as homeschool) and a few assorted families that go it on their own - mostly through virtual schools - but it isn't wide spread at all. Also, when we were growing up I can only think of ONE family that homeschooled. DH didn't know them, so they wouldn't color his opinion, but they WERE weird. It had nothing to do with homeschooling, though. The parents rarely let them out of the house, they didn't see anyone on a regular basis besides the parents. They just had NO idea how to act around anyone. Looking back, I wonder if their mom was agoraphobic. They did come to VBS but always rode with someone who invited them. The dad worked but I don't EVER remember the mother being around. That might have had more to do with their personalities.


----------



## AmandaRG

southern_redhead said:


> I know to check our states HS laws (any TN HS's here?) I guess, technically, I lean more towards what many consider "unschooling" although I don't really intend to just let them do whatever all the time. I just don't want to do "school" at home and be sitting around doing worksheets and pointing and clicking all the time - I mean what's the point?



Yes! We are also in TN. We are just starting this year with K, so I do have it much easier than you. My second won't start school for another year and a half, officially. She has work that she does just as much.

Feel free to PM me about any specific questions you have. What I don't know I can ask others that do.

We have chosen to operate under an "umbrella" school. Technically we are a satellite campus for them and I am able to teach my children. As for your mom, the parent is required to do at least half of the teaching. There is a family in our Classical Conversations group that share teaching between a mom and a grandmother.

I think it is great that your DH is thinking about you and your time.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

jacksmomma said:


> I think it is sad that in our society you are labeled weird if you are confident, kind, and are friends with your family members.  Several of my friend's children have been labeled weird for such reasons!


AMEN!!


jacksmomma said:


> I need some suggestions for my son.  He is in KG and has never been to school.  He enjoys space, animals, can tell you how gravity and momentum work, all sorts of advanced concepts but when  it comes to school work, he has no desire to do it.  He could care less what the names of numbers are and hates to color.  He tries to hurry through school to get done with it.  We are using a very active hands on curriculum and he likes the experiements and activities, but it is a struggle to get him to do the backbone worksheets and ideas.
> 
> Most of the other kids in the family are girls, so I think that is putting some pressure on me because they are loving school and doing great with it...but as we all know, boys and girls are very different.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Do I need to just chill?


I think maybe just get him library books on every thing he likes!! they learn soooo much from reading what they like...I guess that's what interest directed learning is based on...my middle one is like this...I do make him do his school work now, but when he was younger, he would DEVOUR books about what subject tickled his fancy at the time: Mammals, Dinos, planes, space, marine animals...it's great for them!


----------



## SnowWhite607

A little OT here but it sounds like something HSers would want to do.......does anyone know about these educational classes that they do at Disney? I saw something on disneyyouth.com but I would like to get some recommendations of someone who has actually done it. So you get discounted tickets for your entire party? Just wondering if anyone has heard of/done one of these and what advice you can give me. Thanks!!


----------



## southern_redhead

SnowWhite607 said:


> A little OT here but it sounds like something HSers would want to do.......does anyone know about these educational classes that they do at Disney? I saw something on disneyyouth.com but I would like to get some recommendations of someone who has actually done it. So you get discounted tickets for your entire party? Just wondering if anyone has heard of/done one of these and what advice you can give me. Thanks!!



We did one this summer. We did Synergy in Science. It was okay. I wasn't blown away by it. Truthfully, though I didn't see a lot of the instruction that the Disney Castmember did with the kids, she would always take them off in a group and ask parents to wait to the side. My three (7,8,12 at the time) didn't rave about it, but they didn't complain either. If you want to know more about what we did, PM me and I'll be happy to explain further.

Yes, my three kids participated and all six of us (the kids + DH, I, and Teen Stepson) got discounted tickets.


----------



## AmandaRG

southern_redhead said:


> We did one this summer. We did Synergy in Science. It was okay. I wasn't blown away by it. Truthfully, though I didn't see a lot of the instruction that the Disney Castmember did with the kids, she would always take them off in a group and ask parents to wait to the side. My three (7,8,12 at the time) didn't rave about it, but they didn't complain either. If you want to know more about what we did, PM me and I'll be happy to explain further.
> 
> Yes, my three kids participated and all six of us (the kids + DH, I, and Teen Stepson) got discounted tickets.



Interesting. Our local homeschooler's association is going in December of 2013 if I am not mistaken. I think it will be fun to go with a group of friends!


----------



## Jessica14

SnowWhite607 said:


> A little OT here but it sounds like something HSers would want to do.......does anyone know about these educational classes that they do at Disney? I saw something on disneyyouth.com but I would like to get some recommendations of someone who has actually done it. So you get discounted tickets for your entire party? Just wondering if anyone has heard of/done one of these and what advice you can give me. Thanks!!



I was looking for more info for this as well.  I saw your post and looked up a few things under Homeschooler Days.  It looks as though your entire party can go for about $153 each for a five day, non parkhoopper ticket. When I compared this with regular prices, it saved us about $350 and includes one program.  What I'd like to know is if I could then book a room separately under the up to 35% off deal or get free dining since they do call what you get a package (I think this is less likely).  With us staring homeschooling this year, I quit my job and I don't see my new direct selling business bringing in the big bucks!  I'm looking for anyway I can save and I think this program sounds really good, especially with the discount offered.
Jessica


----------



## southern_redhead

Jessica14 said:


> I was looking for more info for this as well.  I saw your post and looked up a few things under Homeschooler Days.  It looks as though your entire party can go for about $153 each for a five day, non parkhoopper ticket. When I compared this with regular prices, it saved us about $350 and includes one program.  What I'd like to know is if I could then book a room separately under the up to 35% off deal or get free dining since they do call what you get a package (I think this is less likely).  With us staring homeschooling this year, I quit my job and I don't see my new direct selling business bringing in the big bucks!  I'm looking for anyway I can save and I think this program sounds really good, especially with the discount offered.
> Jessica



I don't think you can get free dining, that requires you to reserve a rack rate room and 2 day minimum regular price park tickets (I think.) I think you could reserve a room using a discount, though....I can't see why they wouldn't let you do that.


----------



## Jessica14

That's kind of how I saw it southern redhead.  It would save a lot if we could do it that way.
Jessica


----------



## southern_redhead

I have some questions for those who do unit studies and lapbooks (not necessarily that do them together LOL.) If you do unit studies, how do you determine what units you will do and when? For instance, do you have a big list and follow it in order? Do you have a big list and pick from it depending on what you or the kids feel like? Or do you just sort of wing it from unit to unit? I don't think I could wing it completely, but I could probably wing it from year to year. Also, how long do your units last? I was assuming they were six to nine week units, but it appears that many people do 1-3 week units? I was looking at building the unit more around a historical aspect/period, so I was thinking there would be so much information available that it could easily swallow six weeks... I can see where, for younger kids especially, a 1 week unit on frogs or a state would be better. And, last, if you homeschool multiple ages/skill levels - do you still use one unit study for everyone? I was thinking I should be able to do so. I do think that it will require quite a bit of tailoring in some areas (my 7 going on 8 year old is on an end of Kindergarten level so he would need some fairly simple projects that would build foundational skills, my 9 year old could be advanced if she applied herself and the 12 year old is above level for reading.... I think they could handle more detailed work and do some research and writing on their own to build out what they are doing.) I also want to try to build in field trips (tons!) to our units, my kids learn best by being out and doing ... so do I! ... how do you count that in your curriculum? For instance - a trip to the Indian burial mounds could count as history, loosely science (if you study the area/animals of the area/plants of the area), and PE (it is a BUNCH of walking), right? What else? Language Arts if they compose a paper/story on the trip? Art if they draw or build some of what they see? 

Okay, lapbooks, they have me a little confused LOL This appears to be like a supplement to what you are learning, correct? So, taking the Indian idea again... I could have them each build a lapbook about a different aspect of Indian life and each lapbook would be appropriate to their skill level? So my youngest could do one on something like a general way of life and have lots of drawings and simple sentences, he could have some "crafts" that he makes and puts in there.... The older ones could pick a more narrow topic like hunting, or marriage ceremonies, or the life of an Indian Chief and then do more advanced things. They could research each topic in smaller areas and have little fold outs that break them down... etc...? I'm just wondering if lapbooks would be of better use for the younger one, it sounds like it might be a little difficult to make the older ones age appropriate. I've looked online at the lapbook materials you can print out, they seem to be for younger children (mostly coloring pictures, little books in the shapes of things) Does anyone have examples of an older child's lapbooks? The Indian thing was just an idea, LOL, it isn't even a unit I'd likely start out with.

Oh, and one last question (for anyone who has brought one home from PS) ... If we come home mid-December, to correspond with the school break ... We would probably start back up with "something" about the time school goes back into session. However, since my kids need to go back a year (or more for ODS) in math and are good LA students ... would you spend that first "unit" just as a review? I would think practicing basics that are at the top of their math level for a while would be beneficial. I want to make sure that they have what they know "down" before we start trying to move beyond it. Also, they are good LA students, but so much has been left out or glossed over. I can think of many things I think they should know right now but they either don't or just have the most basic knowledge of it. I was thinking we could brush up on some of that. 

Aaah, I lied  This is my last question (for this post ): If you go "year round" what is your schedule? I wasn't so much interested in a PS-type 6 wks on/3wks off schedule as just splitting the long break we get in the summer up into 2 shorter breaks and taking them at a different time (maybe fall and spring? or late summer and mid winter?) Does anyone do something similar? I have to have 180 days of instruction and 4 hrs for each of those days. I think that should be fairly easy to cover...


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Jessica14 said:


> I was looking for more info for this as well.  I saw your post and looked up a few things under Homeschooler Days.  It looks as though your entire party can go for about $153 each for a five day, non parkhoopper ticket. When I compared this with regular prices, it saved us about $350 and includes one program.  What I'd like to know is if I could then book a room separately under the up to 35% off deal or get free dining since they do call what you get a package (I think this is less likely).  With us staring homeschooling this year, I quit my job and I don't see my new direct selling business bringing in the big bucks!  I'm looking for anyway I can save and I think this program sounds really good, especially with the discount offered.
> Jessica



We love Disney Y.E.S. Programs. We have done homeschool days as well as Individual Enrollment. It is great they now offer so many Individual Enrollment classes. This past trip we had 8 day park hoppers plus 8 visits to the waterparks or Disney quest ( these can be used same day as parks or additional days) I believe our tickets (including class) were @$204 each!!!

Then we stayed in a three bedroom condo at Windsor Hills (5 minutes from Animal Kingdom) for $299 a week for two weeks. Rented a full-size car for 10 days for total of $154. 

Thank you Disney Youth Education Series for providing an awesome program with amazing savings. 

We have loved classes offered. As with many things in life it is what you make of it. If you have any questions pm me. My goal each trip is stay longer, spend less, and do something we have never done before. Y.E.S. has provided the means for this to happen. 

(I will have to proofread this later- typing on my phone


----------



## MiniGirl

southern_redhead said:


> I have some questions for those who do unit studies and lapbooks (not necessarily that do them together LOL.) If you do unit studies, how do you determine what units you will do and when? For instance, do you have a big list and follow it in order? Do you have a big list and pick from it depending on what you or the kids feel like? Or do you just sort of wing it from unit to unit? I don't think I could wing it completely, but I could probably wing it from year to year. Also, how long do your units last? I was assuming they were six to nine week units, but it appears that many people do 1-3 week units? I was looking at building the unit more around a historical aspect/period, so I was thinking there would be so much information available that it could easily swallow six weeks... I can see where, for younger kids especially, a 1 week unit on frogs or a state would be better. And, last, if you homeschool multiple ages/skill levels - do you still use one unit study for everyone? I was thinking I should be able to do so. I do think that it will require quite a bit of tailoring in some areas (my 7 going on 8 year old is on an end of Kindergarten level so he would need some fairly simple projects that would build foundational skills, my 9 year old could be advanced if she applied herself and the 12 year old is above level for reading.... I think they could handle more detailed work and do some research and writing on their own to build out what they are doing.) I also want to try to build in field trips (tons!) to our units, my kids learn best by being out and doing ... so do I! ... how do you count that in your curriculum? For instance - a trip to the Indian burial mounds could count as history, loosely science (if you study the area/animals of the area/plants of the area), and PE (it is a BUNCH of walking), right? What else? Language Arts if they compose a paper/story on the trip? Art if they draw or build some of what they see?
> 
> We do not really do unit studies. They really did not work well for us, so I will let someone else address that. I will say that we do use unit studies for specific things that may come up. For example, we went to the Grand Canyon earlier this year. Before going, we did a unit study about the Canyon. For our everyday schooling, though, we do not do them.
> 
> Okay, lapbooks, they have me a little confused LOL This appears to be like a supplement to what you are learning, correct? So, taking the Indian idea again... I could have them each build a lapbook about a different aspect of Indian life and each lapbook would be appropriate to their skill level? So my youngest could do one on something like a general way of life and have lots of drawings and simple sentences, he could have some "crafts" that he makes and puts in there.... The older ones could pick a more narrow topic like hunting, or marriage ceremonies, or the life of an Indian Chief and then do more advanced things. They could research each topic in smaller areas and have little fold outs that break them down... etc...? I'm just wondering if lapbooks would be of better use for the younger one, it sounds like it might be a little difficult to make the older ones age appropriate. I've looked online at the lapbook materials you can print out, they seem to be for younger children (mostly coloring pictures, little books in the shapes of things) Does anyone have examples of an older child's lapbooks? The Indian thing was just an idea, LOL, it isn't even a unit I'd likely start out with.
> 
> We love lapbooking and notebooking here. We use it mostly as a form of review. Notebooking may work well for your olders. Notebooking has many of the same elements as lapbooking (minibooks, etc) but it also allows for more writing -- more areas for the student to put things they have learned in their own words. Think of it as a cross between lapbooking and journaling.
> 
> To answer you questions though. You could do as you mentioned in your post or have them do the same but maybe have your older ones write in more details. There are many sites out there that offer notebooking pages (some free and some not), but here is an example of what it looks like.
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/notebookingexhibit
> 
> Like I mentioned though, we use it as a review and to re-enforce the things we have learned. It is also nice to have them come evaluation time.
> Oh, and one last question (for anyone who has brought one home from PS) ... If we come home mid-December, to correspond with the school break ... We would probably start back up with "something" about the time school goes back into session. However, since my kids need to go back a year (or more for ODS) in math and are good LA students ... would you spend that first "unit" just as a review? I would think practicing basics that are at the top of their math level for a while would be beneficial. I want to make sure that they have what they know "down" before we start trying to move beyond it. Also, they are good LA students, but so much has been left out or glossed over. I can think of many things I think they should know right now but they either don't or just have the most basic knowledge of it. I was thinking we could brush up on some of that.
> 
> Take some time to "de-school." Spend some time just enjoying reading together, etc. When you are ready to start up, I think a review is a good idea. You really cannot depend on grades, reports, etc, to let you know how they were doing and where they are. My youngest always received good grades and progress reports in school, and I was shocked at how much she did not know when she came home. Come to find out there were a couple of little boys in dd's class that were always willing to "help" her with her work -- read: give her the answers. Anyway, she did not know things I was led to believe she did, so a review is a good idea just to see exactly where everyone is.
> 
> Aaah, I lied  This is my last question (for this post ): If you go "year round" what is your schedule? I wasn't so much interested in a PS-type 6 wks on/3wks off schedule as just splitting the long break we get in the summer up into 2 shorter breaks and taking them at a different time (maybe fall and spring? or late summer and mid winter?) Does anyone do something similar? I have to have 180 days of instruction and 4 hrs for each of those days. I think that should be fairly easy to cover...



We don't really have a set schedule. Our co-op keeps us on track for part of the year, but it only meets for 24 weeks. The rest of the time we just wing it. If we have been taking a break and 1 child starts to get restless or bored, we start back up and go until we need another break or something comes up. In the end, it all gets done.

I'm sure ya'll will be fine. Remember, though, there is a learning curve involved for all of you. It can take time to find something that works not only for your children's learning style, but also for your teaching style. Both are equally important. Then it may seem that just when you find a program or a schedule that works, something happens and it all changes. That is what keeps it fun and challenging though. I hope ya'll are able to enjoy your time together.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did spend the entire morning reading all 82 pages and every single post.  Whew, I will get my chores done but very quickly.

Background: DS, age 8, grade 3 currently in public school in a very small community.  DS has autism and is getting bullied weekly.  On going problem.  DS gets services from the school, speech, OT, and counseling.  We home schooled from age 3-6 using ABA to teach DS language and general education.  

We are looking at Wyoming Virtual Academy.  Everything is free and if we don't like it we can drop and go to a homeschool system I set up.  It is a division of K12 but at our State level.

Has anyone used this system and what did you think of it vs. curriculum based.  I do see the ease of an online system and free is good, but then I wonder will it work for DS.  What are the advantages?

DS loves computers, computer games, etc and come to him for help with my Ipad.  

For now I am considering home schooling.  I asked DS about what he wanted on Friday after he was hurt and he said he wanted to be with his friends at school.  Then he woke up today and asked when does his home school start

For now we are in the research stage and trying to go slow to make sure we do what is best for DS.


----------



## southern_redhead

MiniGirl - when you said evaluation time (re: the lapbooks) did you mean time for your kids to test or that you get evaluated?

I spoke to someone today who homeschools locally. They use a virtual academy, it did NOT sound like something that would work for us. So at least I know that particular one is off the table. 

I thought of something else? Do most people take weekends "off"? Anyone "do" school on a Saturday or Sunday? I could see those being good "field trip" days, since DH might be available to tag along and combine schooling and family time even more. 

And, does anyone have a child with dysgraphia? Looking at the checklist, I could almost say "that is my boys." I don't know how one gets a formal diagnosis (specialty eye dr?) or how on earth I would set out to have them tested for it..... I don't know that it even MATTERS if they can be labled with it, if they have almost all the symptoms. It just seems that most of what I see is taking dictation, giving quizzes orally, etc.. but surely there is something you do to help them learn to improve the handwriting besides just practicing it the same old way?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We are now also looking at time4learning along with a italic handwriting program and other supplements.  

I spoke to a friend and WVA who confirmed that we must conform to the attendance policy set by the state.  We feel that learning does include travel which in turn becomes hand on learning.  I don't think this would be possible with WVA.  

This evening I asked all members in our family to start to pray about this.  Hopefully we will know soon what we are going to do, either homeschool or stay with the public system and work on finding a solution to the bullies.


----------



## southern_redhead

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are now also looking at time4learning along with a italic handwriting program and other supplements.
> 
> I spoke to a friend and WVA who confirmed that we must conform to the attendance policy set by the state.  *We feel that learning does include travel which in turn becomes hand on learning*.  I don't think this would be possible with WVA.
> 
> This evening I asked all members in our family to start to pray about this.  Hopefully we will know soon what we are going to do, either homeschool or stay with the public system and work on finding a solution to the bullies.



I bolded that because I totally agree, and it is one of the reasons I ruled out a virtual school. I have been praying daily about our tentative plans to homeschool,  I will add your family to my prayer tonight.  I'm so sorry you and your son are having to deal with this.


----------



## SewingMom

Hello, I just found this thread.  We just got back yesterday from our week trip during Homeschool Week at Disney.  I was wondering if anyone else went to the nutrition seminar last Monday at Epcot and got the handouts?  We had to leave about 20 minutes before it was over because my 2 youngest absolutely would not sit still and be quiet.  I was really interested and I wanted to get the information about making the plants in the tank like she had up on the table, I think my son would really enjoy doing something like that.  Could anyone share links or maybe her contact info so I could ask her for copies?


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Both my ds have dysgraphia. We got the diagnosis from the school and from a psychologist that the school hired. My youngest has not been formally diagnosed but his difficulties mirror his brother. A eye specialist would not be qualified although he could diagnos any eye problems he may have. I am persuing getting the school to test my youngest as I am looking to the future and *if* I need to put my kids back in school. I want the school to accomidate him, this could be helpful in college for him as well. I hate lables but I hate him not getting a fair chance more. As for hand writing-I am not sure about your ds age but I will say that he can get OT help from the school once diagnosed. I would teach him to type TODAY! There is nothing wrong with being able to type answers! I would also skip the printing if he is in elementary school and teach him cursive. Both my ds can write better in cursive than printing. I use Verticy from Calvert for both my kids for the grammar/comp. They test for free to place your child. You don't have to buy the whole program ( I do by the whole program for my 7th grader) to get the grammar/comp. It is VERY systematic in the way it teaches writing and grammar. It is costly but sometimes you can find the program used. If you have any questions about this program or anything else pm me! Goodluck! Oh, I hope things have calmed down for you, I have had bad days like that too! Sometimes the only thing that gets me through is coffee, chocolate, and a long walk!


----------



## jacksmomma

southern_redhead said:


> I thought of something else? Do most people take weekends "off"? Anyone "do" school on a Saturday or Sunday? I could see those being good "field trip" days, since DH might be available to tag along and combine schooling and family time even more.



We homeschool on the weekend most weeks!  I work part-time; one of my scheduled days is Saturday so DS has an off day with Daddy and I work.  Then we HS on Sunday.  It works well!  We also use weekends for field trips occasionally.  DH loves to be as involved as possible in school and loves to join us when he can.  The only issue we have found so far is some destinations do not offer the "field trip experience" on the weekend.  For instance if we want to take a filed trip to the pumpkin patch.  The field trip package, guided tour, and discounted rates are only available through the week.  In that case, DH can sometimes take off early and join us.  Sometimes it takes a little creative scheduling to get everything in, but so far it works for us!


----------



## momimouse27

southern redhead, I will try to answer some of your questions, at least from what my experience has been.  We tried to lapbook, and did a few when my girls were much younger.  But it wasn't something we did a lot of...when we did do them, it was usually on some subject we were already on in our unit studies.  

As far as unit studies go, our early education existed on unit studies in the realm of history and science.  We kind of borrowed an idea from my daughter's previous school, where they alternated Science and History by month.  We did that and it worked well for us.  We would study maybe electricity in September and in October we would study Presidents, for example.  Then at some time during the month I would try to find some place to go for a field trip that was related to what we studied...sort of as a reward for finishing a unit.  Unit studies worked well for us because we couldn't afford a lot of expensive curriculum, so we kept the curriculum purchases for things like math and language arts.

On the question about year round school, I know that works well for a lot of people, I am not one of them.   I have always tried to set my school calendar pretty close to the public school.  My reason is that my girls had friends who were not homeschooled and if we were working on something school related and they were looking out the window and all the other kids were headed to the pool, we just didn't get much done.  Our school district starts around the first week of August, which I think is waaaayyy too early.  So we usually get started mid to late August, take a nice sized break for Christmas(we usually have lots of family company) and end up getting done in early June.  

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## MiniGirl

southern_redhead said:


> *MiniGirl - when you said evaluation time (re: the lapbooks) did you mean time for your kids to test or that you get evaluated?*
> 
> I spoke to someone today who homeschools locally. They use a virtual academy, it did NOT sound like something that would work for us. So at least I know that particular one is off the table.
> 
> I thought of something else? Do most people take weekends "off"? Anyone "do" school on a Saturday or Sunday? I could see those being good "field trip" days, since DH might be available to tag along and combine schooling and family time even more.
> 
> And, does anyone have a child with dysgraphia? Looking at the checklist, I could almost say "that is my boys." I don't know how one gets a formal diagnosis (specialty eye dr?) or how on earth I would set out to have them tested for it..... I don't know that it even MATTERS if they can be labled with it, if they have almost all the symptoms. It just seems that most of what I see is taking dictation, giving quizzes orally, etc.. but surely there is something you do to help them learn to improve the handwriting besides just practicing it the same old way?



Florida is a homeschool friendly state, but there are some annual requirements for us. Each year we either have our children take a standardized test and turn those scores into the school district. Our other option is to have an evaluation with a state certified teacher. The teacher will sign a form stating that the children are "making progress according to their abilities" or something along those lines, and then we send that into the school district. Because a lot of our work is done orally or on a dry erase board, we don't have a lot of things to show the evaluator. Lapbooks/notebooks are nice (for us) because they can show that progress not only in the difficulty in material covered but also fine motor skills like cutting and hand writing. It allows us to still do a good bit of narration and other work on the dry erase boards, and at the same time gives a nice overview to the evaluators. Plus, the kids love showing them off.

I also looked into the virtual schools and ruled them out fairly quickly. However, I know several families that love being part of a virtual school.

We sometimes do schoolwork on the weekend. It really just all depends. If we are short on time during the week, I will have them leave whatever independent work I have for them  for later. Sometimes they will have to do it on the weekend. 

Sorry. I can't help with the dysgraphia.


----------



## southern_redhead

Let's keep this on the front page  I hop on my phone during lunch and read the thread to keep myself (slightly) sane while at work LOL 

I'll ask another question - anyone used Legos for developing skills? I was thinking this was a fun way of helping my youngest develop sorting skills (I'm a tad Type A, so we HAVE to sort the pieces into like groups as soon as we open a bag...), following directions, learning sequence, and develop motor skills. Anything I missed? 

And.....does anyone here do 4H? My DD just got to start this year and it has been a big deal to her. I need to check and see if we have a homeschool group that does it together. I think some of their projects and record keeping could be awesome additions to our learning. My ODS would particularly enjoy photography (do they even still do that? LOL), he would really, REALLY enjoy the dog project but that's not happening anytime soon


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

I never used the Legos specifically for motor skills, but my middle kid is a LEGO MANIAC!! He has loved them for as long as I can remember...and he is my little professor/engineer!! I think it does help them in many, many ways....I am all for playing to learn!!!!!!
And all my kids love word search/crossword/acrostic puzzles.


----------



## AmandaRG

southern_redhead said:


> Let's keep this on the front page  I hop on my phone during lunch and read the thread to keep myself (slightly) sane while at work LOL
> 
> I'll ask another question - anyone used Legos for developing skills? I was thinking this was a fun way of helping my youngest develop sorting skills (I'm a tad Type A, so we HAVE to sort the pieces into like groups as soon as we open a bag...), following directions, learning sequence, and develop motor skills. Anything I missed?
> 
> And.....does anyone here do 4H? My DD just got to start this year and it has been a big deal to her. I need to check and see if we have a homeschool group that does it together. I think some of their projects and record keeping could be awesome additions to our learning. My ODS would particularly enjoy photography (do they even still do that? LOL), he would really, REALLY enjoy the dog project but that's not happening anytime soon



I do know that there is one 4H group in my area.


----------



## bumbershoot

MinnieVanMom said:


> We are looking at Wyoming Virtual Academy.  Everything is free and if we don't like it we can drop and go to a homeschool system I set up.  It is a division of K12 but at our State level.





MinnieVanMom said:


> We are now also looking at time4learning along with a italic handwriting program and other supplements.
> 
> I spoke to a friend and WVA who confirmed that we must conform to the attendance policy set by the state.  We feel that learning does include travel which in turn becomes hand on learning.  I don't think this would be possible with WVA.




We looked into the same virtual academy setup in WA, called WAVA.  Free is soooooo good, but we had to give up so much, IMO.  Especially since, for us, we hadn't been inside of the school stuff yet, so it felt immensely restrictive.  Virtual academies like that are school.  The curriculum is free to the student, they are able to provide laptops, because they get school funding.  So you toe their lines, you follow their schedules...

I didn't like that at all, so we opted to not do it.  In WA, the main association is trying to make sure that people really know the difference between actual homeschooling vs school at home aka virtual academies.

So I'm glad you started to see the difference already!


----------



## dis-happy

SewingMom said:


> Hello, I just found this thread.  We just got back yesterday from our week trip during Homeschool Week at Disney.  I was wondering if anyone else went to the nutrition seminar last Monday at Epcot and got the handouts?  We had to leave about 20 minutes before it was over because my 2 youngest absolutely would not sit still and be quiet.  I was really interested and I wanted to get the information about making the plants in the tank like she had up on the table, I think my son would really enjoy doing something like that.  Could anyone share links or maybe her contact info so I could ask her for copies?



We weren't at the Nutrition Seminar, however, I wonder if you are talking about the hydroponics there?  If so, we do have a couple of handouts from doing the tour they give at the Land.  LMK if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## southern_redhead

I realize this thread is about homeschooling, and I am not quite there yet......but will you allow me a small rant about the public school system we are enduring? 

YDS is in "interventions" and is considered a "tier 3". What that means, for those not familiar with the tier system, is that he is as "low" as you can go and receives the maximum amount of intervention time possible. Which is fine, so far as it goes. The thing is, where do they find time for all this "extra" intervention? Well, during his OTHER classes of course. Tonight, I opened his take home folder to review the work he had done at school during the day. I only found one completed sheet, the rest was a packet of blank worksheets. At the top of the worksheets was a "red ink" note that ended with a smiley face, this (I have learned) is NEVER a sign of good things to come. The note read, "[Interventionist] worked with [YDS] today on his story. This is what we did while he was with her, please do these tonight " Yeah, it was SIX worksheets. These worksheets covered things like capitalizing proper nouns, recognizing blends, discerning letter sounds.....all instruction that he missed for "extra intervention".  What is really irking me is that the STORY is a reading story that we have for the week. It is "mandatory" homework each night that we read it, then he works on it again in class, then with the FIRST interventionist, and now with a SECOND interventionist. Overkill? Me thinks so. Especially when it means that he misses valuable learning time (I was kind of hoping he might learn to capitalize names, heaven help me.) 

I'm not upset with the teacher, what could she do? This is how the system works. I'm not upset with either of the interventionists, because they are doing their jobs as the state mandates. It's just the overall idiocy of the whole thing.  I really think intervention (as it is being done) might be the dumbest idea ever. EVER. The child spends an hour (30 minutes with each interventionist) being taught using the same method as the classroom teacher. It seems fairly plain to me that if the child LEARNED the way the teacher is presenting it, that s/he would not need two more people to try to drill it into them. When a child qualifies for intervention, it means they are absolutely sinking in the classroom. Why (WHY?!) wouldn't you try new ways of presenting the information? I think I need to make a paper chain like we had for our Disney trip, only this one will be "Days left until we can homeschool" *sigh* 

Rant over - if you read it, thanks for "listening"  We leave tomorrow on an 8 day vacation. I have never needed to get away so badly!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

southern redhead I feel your pain. I never found the interventions they used at school to be helpful b/c they took up class time. However, you need to talk to the teacher. My ds was always behind b/c he had to leave the classroom for "interventions". We always had a ton of homework every night. This was the breaking point for us. 3 hours of homework a night for a 5th grader. Too much. Now at home he gets intervention and regular work, No homework (unless he chooses this path b/c he doesn't do it during school). Its not easy by no means but it is better for him than what the school was doing. I do feel bad for teachers b/c their hands are tied. Have fun on your vacation!


----------



## mom2boys77

Hi I am looking for some advice. I have 2 boys. My oldest is doing online highschool. My youngest is in p.s. in the 4th grade. For lots of reasons, we have decided to homeschool him. Today will be his last day. He is very excited. I am happy with the decision but kind of freaking out about how I go about it. I've decided to stick with the school's curriculum just because it is working for my son. I really need structure and a plan. I need to know what I'm doing every day. How do I go about it? I don't know if I'm overthinking this and making it harder than it has to be or what. There are so many resources out there that it is overwhelming. I guess I just don't even know where to start. Also, he is struggling in Math. In 2009, we had a fire that destroyed our home. We spent 2010 rebuilding. Then this Feb. my mom passed away. I wasn't as on top of him as I should have been. I don't understand how the school didn't notice and just passed him on without saying anything. Anyway, should I bother with a Math curriculum at this point or just work on getting him to know his multiplication/division facts? I don't want to stress him out anymore with the Math. I would really appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## MinnieVanMom

bumbershoot said:


> We looked into the same virtual academy setup in WA, called WAVA.  Free is soooooo good, but we had to give up so much, IMO.  Especially since, for us, we hadn't been inside of the school stuff yet, so it felt immensely restrictive.  Virtual academies like that are school.  The curriculum is free to the student, they are able to provide laptops, because they get school funding.  So you toe their lines, you follow their schedules...
> 
> I didn't like that at all, so we opted to not do it.  In WA, the main association is trying to make sure that people really know the difference between actual homeschooling vs school at home aka virtual academies.
> 
> So I'm glad you started to see the difference already!



It took about a day but I saw the difference quickly and I asked the right questions when they called. 

DS is in the middle of his 3 year IEP evaluation at the public school so until they finish and give us the results he needs to stay in public.  We are scheduled to meet on Nov. 14th so just 30 days until we get all the results.  I think either Thanksgiving or Christmas would be a good time for us to "leave".  

Doing this also has to be done very carefully as DH works for the school district, non teaching.

We have been using writing Italics all this week and playing spelling city.  I need to find a good language arts program as that is my downfall. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

mom2boys77 said:


> Hi I am looking for some advice. I have 2 boys. My oldest is doing online highschool. My youngest is in p.s. in the 4th grade. For lots of reasons, we have decided to homeschool him. Today will be his last day. He is very excited. I am happy with the decision but kind of freaking out about how I go about it. I've decided to stick with the school's curriculum just because it is working for my son. I really need structure and a plan. I need to know what I'm doing every day. How do I go about it? I don't know if I'm overthinking this and making it harder than it has to be or what. There are so many resources out there that it is overwhelming. I guess I just don't even know where to start. Also, he is struggling in Math. In 2009, we had a fire that destroyed our home. We spent 2010 rebuilding. Then this Feb. my mom passed away. I wasn't as on top of him as I should have been. I don't understand how the school didn't notice and just passed him on without saying anything. Anyway, should I bother with a Math curriculum at this point or just work on getting him to know his multiplication/division facts? I don't want to stress him out anymore with the Math. I would really appreciate any advice. Thanks



I am pming you!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Ok, we are nearly there, I think.  I am scared, I keep praying that I can know I can do home school.  Right now I think I am going to use time 4 learning along with 5 in a row, with spelling city and some extra LA and math.  Whew!

I know time4learning will give me the planner and I need it.  I hope I can learn from their planner and become comfortable enough to make my own in time.

Is this a solid approach?


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

MinnieVanMom said:


> Ok, we are nearly there, I think.  I am scared, I keep praying that I can know I can do home school.  Right now I think I am going to use time 4 learning along with 5 in a row, with spelling city and some extra LA and math.  Whew!
> 
> I know time4learning will give me the planner and I need it.  I hope I can learn from their planner and become comfortable enough to make my own in time.
> 
> Is this a solid approach?



this is great for a start!! You just jump in there and go for it! You will acclimate quickly and see what works and what doesn't...just give it time!


----------



## southern_redhead

danjoealexis3006 said:


> southern redhead I feel your pain. I never found the interventions they used at school to be helpful b/c they took up class time. *However, you need to talk to the teacher*. My ds was always behind b/c he had to leave the classroom for "interventions". We always had a ton of homework every night. This was the breaking point for us. 3 hours of homework a night for a 5th grader. Too much. Now at home he gets intervention and regular work, No homework (unless he chooses this path b/c he doesn't do it during school). Its not easy by no means but it is better for him than what the school was doing. I do feel bad for teachers b/c their hands are tied. Have fun on your vacation!



Thanks  I have actually talked to his teacher about my concerns a number of times, we talked about them again yesterday. She isn't a fan of intervention either. It's just "where we are" in education. I'm not even sure that continuing with testing is the right path, all that can happen is he will be given extra time OR be expected to complete less of the work.....it will still be presented the same way  We have so many kids with IEPs at our school, I wonder if they presented the information differently...would some of them suddenly "get it"? Anyway, I am feeling better today. My husband and I played Monopoly with the kids today. At first, YDS really struggled with simple concepts but it was amazing how quickly he picked up counting the dots on the dice and moving X number of spaces. He was also picking up things like telling 100 from 10 from 1 when using the money, which is something they've never really made a point of teaching them. We were having so much fun that we left the board set up and will continue the game tomorrow (2 hours in, the kids were restless LOL) I look forward to doing more of that and being able to "teach" them without them realizing they are learning  Most weeks, we just don't have time. Saturday is for cleaning and laundry. Sunday is for getting clothes ironed and bookbags cleaned out and ready for the week, buying groceries. It will be nice to actually have time to actually enjoy my kids.


----------



## bumbershoot

southern_redhead said:


> It seems fairly plain to me that if the child LEARNED the way the teacher is presenting it, that s/he would not need two more people to try to drill it into them. When a child qualifies for intervention, it means they are absolutely sinking in the classroom. Why (WHY?!) wouldn't you try new ways of presenting the information? I think I need to make a paper chain like we had for our Disney trip, only this one will be "Days left until we can homeschool" *sigh*
> 
> Rant over - if you read it, thanks for "listening"  We leave tomorrow on an 8 day vacation. I have never needed to get away so badly!



You make a lot of sense!!!!!

I hope you can start homeschooling soon!

I wonder if, for now, it might be worth it to dump the intervention and either work with him extra at home, or have private tutoring?

And yes, it is amazing the difference can be when something is explained differently.  When I'm not getting through to DS, DH can step in.  Heck, another child explained something to my son once that opened up a whole world of counting!

Monopoly is amazing.  Really helps with a lot.  DH and DS will meticulously write down where they were, what they had, and their money situations, then put the game away, to continue it the next time.






I wanted to say that I don't think virtual academies are bad...they are just different from homeschooling.  It didn't work for our situation, especially with their problems with travel and after she said that I would "be like the TA!", but I know it's a good system that bridges homeschooling and school-schooling for others.

You just do want to know the difference and make sure you're doing the one you want to do!


----------



## southern_redhead

bumbershoot said:


> You make a lot of sense!!!!!
> 
> I hope you can start homeschooling soon!
> 
> I wonder if, for now, it might be worth it to dump the intervention and either work with him extra at home, or have private tutoring?
> 
> And yes, it is amazing the difference can be when something is explained differently.  When I'm not getting through to DS, DH can step in.  Heck, another child explained something to my son once that opened up a whole world of counting!
> 
> Monopoly is amazing.  Really helps with a lot.  DH and DS will meticulously write down where they were, what they had, and their money situations, then put the game away, to continue it the next time.
> 
> That's a really good idea. I had a train table that we had never put together, we brought it with us (to DH's work apartment) and are using it as a game table. It has been great, but if we were here longer we'd use your method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to say that I don't think virtual academies are bad...they are just different from homeschooling.  *It didn't work for our situation, especially with their problems with travel and after she said that I would "be like the TA!"*, but I know it's a good system that bridges homeschooling and school-schooling for others.
> 
> You just do want to know the difference and make sure you're doing the one you want to do!
> 
> That's how I feel. One reason I wasn't happy with it was because one of the upsides of homeschooling would be spending longer periods of time with DH when he is working, it seemed like it would be an ordeal to do that. Mostly, my issue was the "we'll tell you what to do and when". I can understand wanting or needing that, but it isn't working well for us in PS, I'm hoping to employ a different strategy for HS.


----------



## momimouse27

mom2boys77, I get where your coming from.  My oldest daughter, before we pulled her from school(mind you, this was 10 years ago) was behind in math.  She had straight A's in everything else, but math she was failing.  When she asked for extra help, the teacher would tell her she didn't have the time to help her, and send home worksheets for me to help her with...Hello?!  If I'm already teaching it to her at home then what is she in school for? 

Anyway, when we brought her home in 3rd grade, my main goal was multiplication and division.  She was behind in that and I knew she would never even have a chance of catching up if we didn't get those down.  So I spent that entire year on multiplication and division.  Yes, we interpersed those with other small new concepts, but we used flashcards, games and worksheets.  She came out of that year knowing all of her facts, and I'm glad we did it that way.  She still struggles with math(she is in remedial math in college) but I think she always will.  Hope that helps a little!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Last year the PE coach hit DS so hard in his face with a ball that he fell back and hit his head, then needed 7 stitches.

Guess what happen today?  The same coach hit my DS in the eye with ball...again.  I called the superintendent of the school district who said he would speak to the principal and said principal would call me.  Of course no call as of yet.  What was weird was that the super said he had just signed the papers for DS to be homeschooled.  Well, I never submitted any papers, just inquired as to what is the policy should we want to hs.  The super then called my DH and said he was sorry for any miscommunication.  I called the secretary and asked if she started paperwork because I didn't.  She said no, but she wrote a note to tell the super that I had called upset about DS being bullied and had asked about home school.  

I am trying hard to wait for the school to complete the 3 year evaluation which is geared toward academics and will give a good complete "picture" of where DS is on the spectrum.  They are also doing a sensory test.  

Our appt is set for a month away, but I am just praying we can make it.  Today really has sent me over the edge but I want to think with my head not my emotions.  

For now I will keep trying to wait it out for our eval and follow up.  I feel this teacher needs to be fired because it is obvious he didn't do the ordered training on SN children ordered last year.

I do have teaching textbook Math 3 ordered and now looking for good social studies and LA programs.


----------



## bumbershoot

MVMom, oh your poor son!

Sounds like you're not going to have to make any decision; sounds like it's being made for you...

**********

Finally started 2nd grade today!  Since we had such a big vacation in September I didn't want to start then, and then we took our trip to visit my brother, that's becoming a bit of a starting-schoolwork tradition.  Finally ordered it and today unpacked it and got started!  

We do Oak Meadow, and although last year was a HUGE learning process for me, today it felt like "home" to me.  I'm understanding why they do what they do (and when they do it) more and more!


----------



## mariezp

momimouse27 said:


> mom2boys77, I get where your coming from.  My oldest daughter, before we pulled her from school(mind you, this was 10 years ago) was behind in math.  She had straight A's in everything else, but math she was failing.  When she asked for extra help, the teacher would tell her she didn't have the time to help her, and send home worksheets for me to help her with...Hello?!  If I'm already teaching it to her at home then what is she in school for?
> 
> Anyway, when we brought her home in 3rd grade, my main goal was multiplication and division.  She was behind in that and I knew she would never even have a chance of catching up if we didn't get those down.  So I spent that entire year on multiplication and division.  Yes, we interpersed those with other small new concepts, but we used flashcards, games and worksheets.  She came out of that year knowing all of her facts, and I'm glad we did it that way.  She still struggles with math(she is in remedial math in college) but I think she always will.  Hope that helps a little!


Thanks for sharing your experience. We started homeschooling my son from the very beginning way back when. He graduated last year. You would think that I would be pretty good at this homeschooling thing by now.... but then along came my DD. She is totally different from him in every way! She is now in 4th grade... except for math. It just doesn't click for her. It had gotten to the point that everyday had turned into a battle and we often both ended up in tears. 

Finally one day it dawned on me that grade levels are just a sort of guideline and not the absolute necessity. After all this time, it apparently had still been hard, even for me, to completely put aside typical mainstream educational expectations.  Thankfully, I'm much better now. 

We have now backed off on the math. We went back to third grade to keep going over and over the basics until it finally kicks in for her. Some days I think we may be adding and subtracting until she graduates!  Then there are the days that I notice what huge strides she has made in spelling, which also has not always come easy to her, but I am then reassured that there is no harm in taking things slow. Lucky for us we really don't have a deadline we have to meet. Sure, we are going to try to catch back up to "grade level" but if for some reason she can't we will accept her capabilities and be proud of the things she HAS accomplished. 

Sometimes it bolsters the spirit to hear the struggles of others, not because one wishes anyone to have struggles, but just to know that you are not the only one. Guess that is just one of the benefits of having this thread in the forums. Thanks again, momimouse27.


----------



## jacksmomma

Just checking in and saying Hello!  I want to share a little about our school year so far.  DS started KG in September, and has never been to preschool though we have worked on those skills (without a structured routine).  I was really beginning to worry because his concentration was not there and he just did not seem to care about school.  He just wanted to rush through things to get done.  I know that some parents say, "Just wait, they will get it."  However I am very type A when it comes to school and I have a hard time "waiting".  A few weeks ago DS had his tonsils out and last week was our return to school.  It is a night and day difference!  DS is enjoying school, no complaints or huffing, and is requesting extra activities!  I am so excited!  Homeschooling is now finally what I heard it could be with fun for Mom and the kiddos.  I never thought the tonsils would make this difference, but I really think they were disrupting his sleep and that was causing concentration problems.  Just wanted to share what a great time we are having!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I had a thought.  After reading the entire forum I found the same question being asked a few times.  What program do you use and what is it?  I wondered if it would be a good idea if we as a group could list what program works for us, a bit about the program and then have the mod put them all together as a sticky so there would be a quick place to look at the different HS programs and why we like them.

I have ordered teaching textbook Math Grade 3 but it has not arrived as of yet.  I also signed up for time4teaching.  We are going to start to read Sarah plain and tall and follow up with online worksheets.

Right now I am of no help but will be soon.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Hi everyone!  We had a nice Disney trip in Sept and I'm finally back in the swing of things.

Madeline is doing so well in Kindergarten!  She is going through curriculum so fast. So fast in fact that I'm going to have to choose a new science soon.  I'm torn between Apologia and the Sonlight science.  I love how deep Apologia goes but love the books Sonlight has.  I just can't decide.


----------



## bumbershoot

chicagoshannon said:


> I love how deep Apologia goes but love the books Sonlight has.  I just can't decide.



Remember that you can buy "a la carte" from Sonlight...




mariezp said:


> We have now backed off on the math. We went back to third grade to keep going over and over the basics until it finally kicks in for her. Some days I think we may be adding and subtracting until she graduates!



Hi Marie!

One of the things I like about Oak Meadow, which is an offshoot of sorts of Waldorf, is how SLOWLY they take things, especially math and reading, in the "primary grade" years.  What they call the 4 processes of math (addition, subtraction, multiplication, division) are the foundation of mathematics, and they want to go slow and make SURE that the foundation is solid.  Waldorf/Oak Meadow uses lots of stories to illustrate those foundations (especially involving gnomes, LOL), and with my son I find them to be very helpful!  Now, I'm such a worksheet person that it's hard for me to come up with those stories (just a short bit ago, to come up with stories of two squirrels sharing nuts, to talk about the processes was so so hard for me!), but it helps him SO much.  (and, to be honest, I would have gotten math a lot better if I'd had those gnome stories as well, instead of the worksheets)

So if you've never seen those gnome stories, I highly recommend a quick internet search to see if you can find them.  They might help!


----------



## dis-happy

chicagoshannon said:


> Hi everyone!  We had a nice Disney trip in Sept and I'm finally back in the swing of things.
> 
> Madeline is doing so well in Kindergarten!  She is going through curriculum so fast. So fast in fact that I'm going to have to choose a new science soon.  I'm torn between Apologia and the Sonlight science.  I love how deep Apologia goes but love the books Sonlight has.  I just can't decide.




I'm very partial to the Sonlight K science in general, and after weighing some choices, we decided to do the SL 5 this year with my ds-11.  That said, I really like Apologia, especially in the older grades.


----------



## southern_redhead

MinnieVanMom said:


> I wondered if it would be a good idea if we as a group could list what program works for us, a bit about the program and then have the mod put them all together as a sticky so there would be a quick place to look at the different HS programs and why we like them.



I like that idea! I've read through this whole thread, too, as well as the previous one, and that question is asked quite a bit. Another thing I'd like to see along with which program works/description of the program, would be a bit about the student using it (like: works well independently, or is above/below grade level in subject, or has fine motor skills delays....etc..)

We are just "playing" at HS a bit on our week off. Today the kids pitched in together and bought the Minotaurus board game. We built the board this afternoon so we could play with DH after supper tonight. Watching them gave me some ideas about quirks in their learning/operating style. For instance, YDS didn't notice if he didn't have pieces butted up against each other, this reinforces a part of his handwriting that I've always felt was a sign of dysgraphia (he will put spaces in between letters in words but not between the words themselves.) Somehow, he doesn't "see" things the way I do. Also, all three of the kids tried to rush ahead and start building. I really think this concept has been pushed on them in PS (timed drills/reading assignments - don't worry if you "know" so much as you can spit it out quickly enough for a timed test), I really had to work with them on doing things one step at a time. Also, they wanted to rip open the bags, dump it out, and start working. Again, the minute a teacher gives you a worksheet you better have that pencil moving. Heaven forbid you take a moment to scan it and collect your thoughts on what you need to be doing (I've seen teachers accuse students of "lolly-gagging" when they really might be processing the concept of what they are supposed to be doing.) I had to remind them that we had to put things in order before we could begin (sort the pieces into like groups.) Now, ODS is building his own Lego set - something we NEVER have time for in the rush, rush of a school week - and DD is making bracelets to give to her friends (lesson? thoughtfulness and generosity - two things they don't bother to teach in school )

Of course, we can't "play" all day, every day. It was nice, though, to have some time to do so and to be able to pinpoint areas where they need some work. It has also been nice (and would be a nice side benefit of HSing) that they have been able to get enough sleep and operate on their own, personal, clock. None of us are early morning people, I can go to bed at 6 pm and STILL be a groggy mess when I get up at five.... Also, they need some lag time upon waking. DD has timed math first thing each day, she would do so much better doing an activity like quiet reading, or creative writing. 

We also took a walk yesterday and collected fall leaves and some interesting seed pods. We are going to try to identify them tonight and talk about the plantlife in the area. Now to keep quietly reminding DH why this is a good idea. He has backslid a bit (talking to his family, I think) and is questioning the idea a bit more now. I guess I'll just keep pointing out benefits and countering the doubts he has with reasons why that isn't really a big concern. I'm sure us being in pjs when he gets home won't further that  but it has been cold and rainy all day, and I'm achey from having YDS sleep in our bed last night. We got dressed to run to the store and then hopped back in jammies when we got home so we could lay around the den floor and play.


----------



## southern_redhead

bumbershoot said:


> Remember that you can buy "a la carte" from Sonlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marie!
> 
> One of the things I like about Oak Meadow, which is an offshoot of sorts of Waldorf, is how SLOWLY they take things, especially math and reading, in the "primary grade" years.  What they call the 4 processes of math (addition, subtraction, multiplication, division) are the foundation of mathematics, and they want to go slow and make SURE that the foundation is solid.  Waldorf/Oak Meadow uses lots of stories to illustrate those foundations (especially involving gnomes, LOL), and with my son I find them to be very helpful!  Now, I'm such a worksheet person that it's hard for me to come up with those stories (just a short bit ago, to come up with stories of two squirrels sharing nuts, to talk about the processes was so so hard for me!), but it helps him SO much.  (and, to be honest, I would have gotten math a lot better if I'd had those gnome stories as well, instead of the worksheets)
> 
> So if you've never seen those gnome stories, I highly recommend a quick internet search to see if you can find them.  They might help!



After seeing your earlier post, I went and checked out the Oak Meadow website. It looks good. What you've described above makes it sound even better. Can you buy only the math portion or is it a boxed set? I didn't spend a lot of time on the site, so I didn't see the set broken down for buying by the subject.


----------



## bumbershoot

> I had to remind them that we had to put things in order before we could begin (sort the pieces into like groups.)



I tried for months to get DS and DH to do that with Legos.  Drove them up a wall.  Now I let 'em just dump things out and GO.  Makes them happier.    And for the infrequent times that I do a Lego set, I count everything and make sure it's all there, and take an hour to prep...and I'm happy but they've had to leave the room, LOL.



southern_redhead said:


> After seeing your earlier post, I went and checked out the Oak Meadow website. It looks good. What you've described above makes it sound even better. Can you buy only the math portion or is it a boxed set? I didn't spend a lot of time on the site, so I didn't see the set broken down for buying by the subject.



you can check the Bookstore for what costs what...it's a link from the main site.

The math is inside of the main syllabus book; the big stories of the gnomes (they mine for jewels, and each has a personality...one gets over the quota and will give his jewels to the one who gets under the quota and to the one that loses his jewels...and you can find the math inside of those stories) are in the 1st Grade syllabus as far as I have noticed.  You CAN buy just the syllabus.  You can also look for used copies; the lady at OM when I was going to order 2nd grade really pushed the idea of keeping things pristine so I can sell them at the end of the year!  

But you can search online for the ideas of the stories, and Waldorf as well.  At my local homeschool convention last June I met some people who used to run a Waldorf school, and are now making cute little gnomes with jewels and sacks for sale...I wish I could find their card again!  I meant to go back but the western WA convention is just so HUGE that we didn't have time (and didn't see everything) in the one day we had.

I really enjoy OM (DS too, which is the most important bit), but I know that not everyone would (I had months of debate about it myself!).  It's also a challenge to me, as it's not a "do exactly this at this moment, do exactly that at the next moment" sort of curriculum...I have to do "homework" before each lesson!  It's "floaty", to use a word that hopefully expresses what I'm trying to say.    It was between OM and Calvert for us, because they aren't religious, and both appealed to me even though they are somewhat opposite from each other!  

It's definitely important to look all around for reviews and thoughts of different curriculae (is that right? I took Spanish and Japanese, not Latin, darnit).  I have heard that kids who have been in school-school need a time to decompress, to get out of the "because you have to" rhythms, and to get into the homeschool mode.  That gives you more time to find what methods/books could be really good for the kids.


----------



## momimouse27

chicagoshannon, I love Sonlight.  I used it with both my girls and we had so much fun with it!  They both used Apologia when they got in middle school, but Sonlight has a special place in my heart.


----------



## dis-happy

In case anyone hasn't run across it, there's another story based math curriculum out there called Life of Fred.

Here's some reviews: 

http://cathyduffyreviews.com/math/life-of-fred-math2.htm


http://www.exodusbooks.com/category.aspx?id=5915


----------



## bumbershoot

I love it just for the name!

And in the review..."The Statistics course really is college level. However, it is so engagingly written that it actually makes me want to study statistics".  Now THAT is impressive!  


Ooh, I almost didn't read the second page you linked to.  Glad I did, as I saw...



> The first four books (_Apples_, _Butterflies_, _Cats_ and _Dogs_) form the beginning of a planned 12-part elementary series. While these books are for young students and concentrate on basic math like addition and subtraction, telling time, money, and measurements, Schmidt manages to include basic algebraic content and problems in a way that kids will find both fun and understandable. These are new to the course, and should be used prior to _Fractions and Decimals and Percents_.


----------



## mariezp

bumbershoot said:


> Remember that you can buy "a la carte" from Sonlight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marie!
> 
> One of the things I like about Oak Meadow, which is an offshoot of sorts of Waldorf, is how SLOWLY they take things, especially math and reading, in the "primary grade" years.  What they call the 4 processes of math (addition, subtraction, multiplication, division) are the foundation of mathematics, and they want to go slow and make SURE that the foundation is solid.  Waldorf/Oak Meadow uses lots of stories to illustrate those foundations (especially involving gnomes, LOL), and with my son I find them to be very helpful!  Now, I'm such a worksheet person that it's hard for me to come up with those stories (just a short bit ago, to come up with stories of two squirrels sharing nuts, to talk about the processes was so so hard for me!), but it helps him SO much.  (and, to be honest, I would have gotten math a lot better if I'd had those gnome stories as well, instead of the worksheets)
> 
> So if you've never seen those gnome stories, I highly recommend a quick internet search to see if you can find them.  They might help!


Thanks for the suggestion bumbershoot. I will have to check it out when we get back from DL. We are down to 10 days and I am in vacation planning mode right now instead of curriculum mode.


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh I'm so jealous!  We are just yearning to go back to Disneyland.  WDW is faboo, but Disneyland & DCA...oh Disneyland & DCA....  sigh.


----------



## ncbunnie

I'm so glad I found you guys! 

I have a 4 yo who will start some form of "school" next year.  I am about 80-85% sure we're going with homeschool, but I'm TERRIFIED!  Help! lol 

We have been really impressed with the Classical Conversations communities in our area.  Does anyone have experience with that program?  I like the idea of my only child having a "class" and peers to interact with on a limited level, but still having the flexibility in education and learning style that homeschooling allows.  Plus if I understand the program correctly it will take a lot of planning out of my hands.

Anybody else have any thoughts on hs and only children?  (It doesn't seem as natural when it's just me and my daughter at home with no siblings.) 

Thanks!!!


----------



## DawnM

I would love to see those if you still have them.  DH is fascinated by that and would love to do some at home.

Dawn



dis-happy said:


> We weren't at the Nutrition Seminar, however, I wonder if you are talking about the hydroponics there?  If so, we do have a couple of handouts from doing the tour they give at the Land.  LMK if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

ncbunnie said:


> I'm so glad I found you guys!
> 
> I have a 4 yo who will start some form of "school" next year.  I am about 80-85% sure we're going with homeschool, but I'm TERRIFIED!  Help! lol
> 
> We have been really impressed with the Classical Conversations communities in our area.  Does anyone have experience with that program?  I like the idea of my only child having a "class" and peers to interact with on a limited level, but still having the flexibility in education and learning style that homeschooling allows.  Plus if I understand the program correctly it will take a lot of planning out of my hands.
> 
> Anybody else have any thoughts on hs and only children?  (It doesn't seem as natural when it's just me and my daughter at home with no siblings.)
> 
> Thanks!!!


I am also scared, not terrified.  From what I have read just pray about it and listen.  You will know if you should HS or not.  We know we will be HS our DS who is the only child at home.  I wish he could have peer interaction but we will just be at home.  I think we will get a lot done and quickly as it is just he and I.  I plan on sticking with a daily routine as we do with regular life but just have our mornings be school.  The same subjects in the same order so he will know what is expected.  

I have read and know as mom of a SN child that there are days when it just falls apart.  So I plan to be ready for those also and just do extra work when we can to make it up.

Yes, scared is normal for it is fear of the unknown, but it is better than DS getting beat up at the public school.


----------



## bumbershoot

ncbunnie said:


> Anybody else have any thoughts on hs and only children?  (It doesn't seem as natural when it's just me and my daughter at home with no siblings.)
> 
> Thanks!!!



DS is, so far, an only, and it's awesome for homeschooling purposes.  

We did join the Y for "PE" and for friends.  We literally joined it for PE, because they have a Homeschool PE program!  It became co-op (and not in a good way) after his first year in it, so we aren't a part of it anymore (I'm already his "everything"...I wanted to just hand him over to gymnastics/swim/etc EXPERTS and go work out by myself!), but for that year it was great.  Except, and this is probably a good thing for most of you out there, most of the kids there were religious, and they all knew each other from church, and they weren't all that welcoming to the new kid that they didn't know from church already.  

But he takes lots of activity classes and is meeting other kids, and it's most excellent.

DS and I learn in different ways...and I'm really glad that he's the only one I'm teaching right now, because it's HARD to figure out how best to approach him and approach subjects!  If I had others to deal with or teach, I personally might lose my mind.  

My cousin has been homeschooling her son, and they've had to send their 4 year old to a few hours of pre-K each day, to get the one-on-one time with him to teach him, because she was so disruptive, I guess.  Which is too bad, and I don't think it was their plan, but this is how it's ended up.

So don't feel too bad about it just being the two of you at the learning-table.


----------



## jacksmomma

ncbunnie said:


> Anybody else have any thoughts on hs and only children?  (It doesn't seem as natural when it's just me and my daughter at home with no siblings.)
> 
> Thanks!!!



I am homeschooling an only child here and it is great!  It does not feel awkward at all.  He gets undivided attention for most of his learning, which allows us to get school done pretty quickly.  This allows both him and I to have time to devote to our hobbies.  For group interaction we have field trips, pottery class, church classes, open gym...the list goes on and on.  I really have no drawbacks for homeschooling onlys...in my opinion it makes your job a lot easier!


----------



## AmandaRG

ncbunnie said:


> I'm so glad I found you guys!
> 
> I have a 4 yo who will start some form of "school" next year.  I am about 80-85% sure we're going with homeschool, but I'm TERRIFIED!  Help! lol
> 
> We have been really impressed with the Classical Conversations communities in our area.  Does anyone have experience with that program?  I like the idea of my only child having a "class" and peers to interact with on a limited level, but still having the flexibility in education and learning style that homeschooling allows.  Plus if I understand the program correctly it will take a lot of planning out of my hands.
> 
> Anybody else have any thoughts on hs and only children?  (It doesn't seem as natural when it's just me and my daughter at home with no siblings.)
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hi ncbunnie! We are in TN, but we are a part of a CC community. We enjoy it, and it is good for our girls to learn somewhat of a classroom setting (although being in the Abecedarians, there isn't tons of structure just yet).

I'm happy to answer any questions you have, if you want to PM me.

As far as CC taking the planning out of your hands, that isn't the case. You have your own curriculums, there is mainly CC memory work that is done on a weekly basis. 

Only teaching one should leave tons of time for playdates and other fun things! I have my kindergartener that I work with (and she does some independently), and my 3-year-old is doing some worksheets as well.


----------



## Grammyof2

Hi everybody! 

Not much of a poster but read when I have the chance. I am home schooling my granddaughter and she is in 5th grade. I just wanted to let everyone know that CurrClick.com has lots of free and inexpensive programs that I use for extras. They have wonderful writing programs that I have bought for practically nothing as downloads. I get things printed fairly cheaply locally and she loves them.

They also have online classes and we have done a few that were awesome. They usually have a free class to see if you like it. Can't say enough good about them.

Hopefully someone else can find something helpful too.

I love HS and we have been able to accomplish so much more than I thought was possible and no stress!


----------



## Mrs.Goofy

Hi All, another homeschooler here.

I didn't read the whole thread but wanted to say hi.
I'm doing our first offical year, I have a 5yoDD, 3yoDD and a 16 month DS.  My 5yo and 3yo do almost all their school time together.  My 3yo is very bright and I plan to scoot her along with her sister doing K this year.

I do have 1 question, what is a normal age to learn how to read?  My 5yo can sound out some works and knows a few sight words, but I always feel like she is behind when I hear people say their 3 or 4yo reads.  I was a late reader so I'm always worried about it.

Oh and we are taking a road trip in 5 weeks to DL, should I even bother trying to pack their school work and do it during the trip or should we just take the week off?
BTW, we are doing Sonlight P4/5 with LA K, Reader K, and Horizons math K.


----------



## Nicolepa

Mrs.Goofy said:


> I do have 1 question, what is a normal age to learn how to read?  My 5yo can sound out some works and knows a few sight words, but I always feel like she is behind when I hear people say their 3 or 4yo reads.  I was a late reader so I'm always worried about it.
> 
> .




3 is very, very, early, 4 is very early and 5 is early.  I had one teach herself to read at 3 and was reading Magic Treehouse by 4.  My other didn't really learn to read until 6 (1st grade).  He had remedial help in 1st grade or it probably would have been longer. My 3rd is 3.5 and has no interest in any of it.

From my research and talking to my MIL (gifted teacher & counselor) and her teacher friends 5-7 is average, but a few kids aren't mentally able till they are 8.


----------



## bumbershoot

Mrs.Goofy said:


> Hi All, another homeschooler here.
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread but wanted to say hi.
> I'm doing our first offical year, I have a 5yoDD, 3yoDD and a 16 month DS.  My 5yo and 3yo do almost all their school time together.  My 3yo is very bright and I plan to scoot her along with her sister doing K this year.
> 
> I do have 1 question, what is a normal age to learn how to read?  My 5yo can sound out some works and knows a few sight words, but I always feel like she is behind when I hear people say their 3 or 4yo reads.  I was a late reader so I'm always worried about it.
> 
> Oh and we are taking a road trip in 5 weeks to DL, should I even bother trying to pack their school work and do it during the trip or should we just take the week off?
> BTW, we are doing Sonlight P4/5 with LA K, Reader K, and Horizons math K.



There's a big range of normal for reading.  Don't worry about it, especially since you yourself were a later reader.

I managed to learn to read just ridiculously early, and all it did for me was get me into inappropriate books too young because I was bored, and it got me into glasses younger than I might have been destined.

Mt husband took longer, and people finally flipped out on him when he was eight...however, it's probable that he has some sort of dyslexia type of problem, and making reading into a fight did not help!

Because of our pasts, we have tried to be relaxed with DS.  DH is much better with this than I am...since I was never actually taught, I just figured it out, it's hard for me to understand that/why it doesn't just come to others.  It's why I'm glad we use Oak Meadow, as it's Waldorf roots remind us that reading will come, and you don't want to rush it.


----------



## southern_redhead

Well, I made the "leap" last weekend. I have been stewing about DH's wishy-washy attitude toward homeschool. The more I thought about it, the more I realized that DH can be fairly wishy-washy in general. He isn't big on committing to something "new" and will procrasitnate all over the place......I began to realize that he would never actually say, "Yeah, let's do this." or "No, I don't think this is right." I realized that our kids could spend years falling through the cracks while he mulled it over. So.......I told him, "We are coming home at Christmas. Here is what I think needs to happen to get ducks in a row financially." I really hope it all works out, OTOH, it can't be worse than where we are now.

Now I can start planning. I kind of already have a light/fun unit study in mind for our first few weeks. I do want to settle on a plan for math. My uncle has a Doctorate in Education, he has recommended Kahn Academy over and over. I know we will check it out, but I'm not sure he meant it as a stand alone curriculum. I am torn between trying to find a used copy of Oak Meadow's 1st grade math to peruse, and jumping in to Math U See for the youngest. He will need SOME kind of manipulative, even if I add that on outside the curriculum. 

I'm also checking into homeschool groups. I'm not really looking for co-op classes, just ones that do field trips and such. My kids are highly social little beings (unlike me LOL) and I know they will want to be around other kids besides their siblings. One thing I'm excited about is maybe having time for them to do things like swim class or gymnastics.....those are SO hard to fit in when you go to school all day, have hours of homework at night, and then try to fit in chores and bedtime/bathtime/suppertime as you can. 

We have roughly 3 and a half weeks until our Thanksgiving vacation (9 days out), then we will be back for about 14 days, then it's Christmas vacation and Adios Public School, Hola Homeschool !!


----------



## jacksmomma

southern_redhead said:


> Well, I made the "leap" last weekend. I have been stewing about DH's wishy-washy attitude toward homeschool. The more I thought about it, the more I realized that DH can be fairly wishy-washy in general. He isn't big on committing to something "new" and will procrasitnate all over the place......I began to realize that he would never actually say, "Yeah, let's do this." or "No, I don't think this is right." I realized that our kids could spend years falling through the cracks while he mulled it over. So.......I told him, "We are coming home at Christmas. Here is what I think needs to happen to get ducks in a row financially." I really hope it all works out, OTOH, it can't be worse than where we are now.
> 
> Now I can start planning. I kind of already have a light/fun unit study in mind for our first few weeks. I do want to settle on a plan for math. My uncle has a Doctorate in Education, he has recommended Kahn Academy over and over. I know we will check it out, but I'm not sure he meant it as a stand alone curriculum. I am torn between trying to find a used copy of Oak Meadow's 1st grade math to peruse, and jumping in to Math U See for the youngest. He will need SOME kind of manipulative, even if I add that on outside the curriculum.
> 
> I'm also checking into homeschool groups. I'm not really looking for co-op classes, just ones that do field trips and such. My kids are highly social little beings (unlike me LOL) and I know they will want to be around other kids besides their siblings. One thing I'm excited about is maybe having time for them to do things like swim class or gymnastics.....those are SO hard to fit in when you go to school all day, have hours of homework at night, and then try to fit in chores and bedtime/bathtime/suppertime as you can.
> 
> We have roughly 3 and a half weeks until our Thanksgiving vacation (9 days out), then we will be back for about 14 days, then it's Christmas vacation and Adios Public School, Hola Homeschool !!



Congrats on your decision!    I do not think you will regret it!  People are always amazed that DS takes pottery classes, goes to an open gym, is taking piano classes, etc.  We have the time to do such things and DS can explore what he is interested in.  It is great!  (Just try not to do all of those at once!  )

I know nothing about Oak Meadow, but we have Math U See and love it.  We are using it to supplement My Father's World and it is working great!  DS loves "doing math" with the blocks instead of just seeing it.


----------



## bumbershoot

Congrats, southern! 

I would be happy to photocopy the math stories in the first grade syllabus and send it to you.  that way you can have a taste of it.  Jus PM me your address if you would like that and I'll start on it.





This week's project involves making a mask with plaster.  Who knew that the skills from making a belly cast over 7 years ago would come in handy?  Nt just the skills, actually, but I had a whole roll of plaster stuff left, and we used that.  Even better, now I am going to actually finish that belly cast!  

So glad he has that project.  Gotta get back to it...it's sanding and gesso'ing day.


----------



## momimouse27

Congrats, southern redhead!  It can be scary to make the leap, but also exciting to be able to watch your kids learn.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

I am glad I foudn this thread as I have been thinking about home schooling and i have a few questions that only people like you can help. 

My triplet are in kindergarden and already have an average of 30 minutes of homework a day. Now the kicker is that the school and school board refuse to put them in the same class thereofr making harder for me in the evening. They all have different homeworks and of course projects that mommy has to do. Since they get home at 4, we are usuall ydone doing their homework by 6pm, then it's diner, baths and bed time. I was told to expect next year to see at least an hour of homework. Now I am looking at 3 hours of homework which would bring bed time to over 9pm. Am I insane to think that it's too late for 6yo to go to bed that late. The school answer was to find help for homework.  They don't want to hear anything about puttin them in the same class because it would give them power over the teacher since there's 3 of them. I know where they are coming from but I find them inconsiderate. to top if off, the girls have already missed over 10 days of school since september because of high fevers, ear infections and what not. Now the school is wanting drs notes for it which BTW won't be hard to get but still. They have never been this sick since birth. 

How hard is home schooling? I have lots of patience as I have a daycare and of course would have to close it to home school. How much preparation am I looking at? Do you get anything from school boards like exams or anything? Where do I start?  How much time to you "teach" during a day

I think home schooling would be much better for us. For one thing the girls wouldn't be as sick and home workd loads would be easier IMO. I could make school way more interesting then school does, I think. Can someone help me?


----------



## sahmoftwo

3pletprincesses said:


> I am glad I foudn this thread as I have been thinking about home schooling and i have a few questions that only people like you can help.
> 
> My triplet are in kindergarden and already have an average of 30 minutes of homework a day. Now the kicker is that the school and school board refuse to put them in the same class thereofr making harder for me in the evening. They all have different homeworks and of course projects that mommy has to do. Since they get home at 4, we are usuall ydone doing their homework by 6pm, then it's diner, baths and bed time. I was told to expect next year to see at least an hour of homework. Now I am looking at 3 hours of homework which would bring bed time to over 9pm. Am I insane to think that it's too late for 6yo to go to bed that late. The school answer was to find help for homework.  They don't want to hear anything about puttin them in the same class because it would give them power over the teacher since there's 3 of them. I know where they are coming from but I find them inconsiderate. to top if off, the girls have already missed over 10 days of school since september because of high fevers, ear infections and what not. Now the school is wanting drs notes for it which BTW won't be hard to get but still. They have never been this sick since birth.
> 
> How hard is home schooling? I have lots of patience as I have a daycare and of course would have to close it to home school. How much preparation am I looking at? Do you get anything from school boards like exams or anything? Where do I start?  How much time to you "teach" during a day
> 
> I think home schooling would be much better for us. For one thing the girls wouldn't be as sick and home workd loads would be easier IMO. I could make school way more interesting then school does, I think. Can someone help me?



That seems like a lot of homework for K to me.  I have 2 kids, but am only homeschooling one so I'll not be a lot of help.  First, every state/country has its own laws so I would suggest checking out HSDLA website b/c they have a lot of info for each states requirements.  Here in TX we don't  have to submit anything, but other states do require a bit of testing or a portfolio.

If you can handle triplets and an in-home daycare I am certain you can handle homeschooling.  For my 1st grader our total academic school day is 1 hour...so basically the amount of time you spend on homework we get everything done.

As I tell everyone, you can try it for a semester or a year and if it doesn't work you can always change your mind...give it a try!   Good luck with your decision.


----------



## southern_redhead

Bumbershoot, 

Thank you, I will PM you 



3pletprincesses said:


> I am glad I foudn this thread as I have been thinking about home schooling and i have a few questions that only people like you can help.
> 
> My triplet are in kindergarden and already have an average of 30 minutes of homework a day. Now the kicker is that the school and school board refuse to put them in the same class thereofr making harder for me in the evening. They all have different homeworks and of course projects that mommy has to do. Since they get home at 4, we are usuall ydone doing their homework by 6pm, then it's diner, baths and bed time. I was told to expect next year to see at least an hour of homework. Now I am looking at 3 hours of homework which would bring bed time to over 9pm. Am I insane to think that it's too late for 6yo to go to bed that late. The school answer was to find help for homework.  *They don't want to hear anything about puttin them in the same class because it would give them power over the teacher since there's 3 of them*. I know where they are coming from but I find them inconsiderate. to top if off, the girls have already missed over 10 days of school since september because of high fevers, ear infections and what not. Now the school is wanting drs notes for it which BTW won't be hard to get but still. They have never been this sick since birth.
> 
> How hard is home schooling? I have lots of patience as I have a daycare and of course would have to close it to home school. How much preparation am I looking at? Do you get anything from school boards like exams or anything? Where do I start?  How much time to you "teach" during a day
> 
> I think home schooling would be much better for us. For one thing the girls wouldn't be as sick and home workd loads would be easier IMO. I could make school way more interesting then school does, I think. Can someone help me?



Bless your heart. The bolded is the dumbest thing I've ever heard, we have triplets at our school and they've always had the same teacher. I've never known them to "overrun" the teacher. I understand where you are coming from. I have 3 kids myself, although mine aren't triplets. Homework is a killer, and, yes, every year it takes us longer to slog through. One good thing about homeschooling (as I see it) will be that we do the "homework" during the day, they may review some on their own, but there won't be any staying up until 10 trying to get it all in. Evenings can be for "our" time.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Southern Redhead...congrats on your decision!! You will be so glad you did it!! And it's not that far away!!!


----------



## momimouse27

Oh, do I know where you are coming from!  

If you haven't read back a few pages, I have two daughters homeschooled(one in college, another 14 and still at home) and a son who is ASD in public school.  They did have him in transition with reg ed.  class  and just pulled him full time into the ASD classroom.  When he was in both, we had homework for BOTH classes.  It took us sometimes 1 hour or more(he is in 3rd grade) to get homework done.  I was putting him to bed at 9 and was told that's too late.  But how in the world do you fit it all in in less than 5 hours?

And the absences...we get 5 unexused per year.  I can't afford to take my child to the doctor for an excuse every time he gets a fever(we aren't allowed to bring them with a fever or for 24 hours after the fever breaks).  They've pretty much tied the parents hands.  It really gets under my skin how difficult they try to make things.  

I am leaning very heavily towards trying him at home next year.  I pray about it daily.


----------



## BeccaGoofy

Congrats on homeschooling! It is a tough decision. Especially if not everyone in the family is 100% on board with the decision. There are many curriculum to choose from for various subjects. You will need to find out what works best for your teaching style and for your type type of learner. Cathy Duffy has a great book that helps you review the different books. For example, we started using Singapore Math and it worked well. Someone turned us on to Right Start Math and we are supplementing with Khan Academy and several ipad math apps for drills.
For English we started using Hooked on Phonics, childrens books, comic books of classic children's lit and dolch sight words for K. We supplemented with online spelling tools such as the ones at homespellingwords dot com. 
One alternative is to buy a complete package such as the one sold by Sonlight at sonlight dot com.

You might also want to sign up for the email or newsletters from all the homeschool groups in your area. 

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Thanks ladies!  I guess my biggest fear is to try to homeschool and to fail miserably and the only people who will pay for my mistake is my babies. I have been reading tons in the past few weeks about it and am getting closer and closer to making my decision. I might not start this year as I am due in May with our 4th and have been having complication but next year is really achievable. 

One of our girls has the mono and so far has missed over 15 days of school and I was told by the dr to not expect her back to school full time before x-mas. I had a phone conversation today with the principle and it's not acceptable to her. She is willing to give a month tops. Well a month is not enough according to my dr as it normally takes about a month before someone stops sleeping their day away and start to stay alert for more then an hour at a time. I just can't send her to school to simply have her miserable and not rested... it will simply make the process longer. They drive me nuts. Now god forbid one of the others get it... I'll get another interesting phone call yet again.


----------



## jacksmomma

3pletprincesses said:


> Thanks ladies!  I guess my biggest fear is to try to homeschool and to fail miserably and the only people who will pay for my mistake is my babies. I have been reading tons in the past few weeks about it and am getting closer and closer to making my decision. I might not start this year as I am due in May with our 4th and have been having complication but next year is really achievable.
> 
> One of our girls has the mono and so far has missed over 15 days of school and I was told by the dr to not expect her back to school full time before x-mas. I had a phone conversation today with the principle and it's not acceptable to her. She is willing to give a month tops. Well a month is not enough according to my dr as it normally takes about a month before someone stops sleeping their day away and start to stay alert for more then an hour at a time. I just can't send her to school to simply have her miserable and not rested... it will simply make the process longer. They drive me nuts. Now god forbid one of the others get it... I'll get another interesting phone call yet again.



I am one who shouts my dislike for schools creeping into family time loud and proud...and I used to be a school teacher.  Practice homework is one thing, but hours of homework and excess projects for K and 1st graders is different!  Everyone says, "But school is different and kids are different than when we were growing up."  Yes, it is and they are, but that does not make it a good thing!  It is called age compression and children's morals a values being influenced by the media and society, and not in a good way!  One of my factors in deciding to homeschool DS was all the homework.  It is insane!  Someone else posted that her curriculum takes an hour, mine does too.  Occasionally it is 1.5 hours, but that is rare.  It is so nice to have time for interests, outside classes, and PLAY...remember that?!  

To start I would look up what the requirements for homeschooling are in your state with HSLDA.  Then beging looking at styles of homeschooling.  Go to the library and see what they informational books they have available.  If you do not feel like you could do it this year that is okay, use this time to research.  Figure out what you have to do and then what you want to do.  I would also try to attend a homeschooling conference in your area.  You will get so much information and will feel so encouraged!  Oh, and use us for questions!  Some of us have not been at it that long, but everyone has been there at some point in time.


----------



## kohlby

> I do have 1 question, what is a normal age to learn how to read? My 5yo can sound out some works and knows a few sight words, but I always feel like she is behind when I hear people say their 3 or 4yo reads. I was a late reader so I'm always worried about it.


What's their definition of their 3 or 4 year old reading?  Most 3 year olds can't read.  Of the ones who do, the majority can't read a lot - just simple sight words or sounding out.  But really, it doesn't matter when others do it.  What matters is that your child learns at a time that is ready for YOUR child.  It does sound like your child is the norm - but I wouldn't worry about that.  My oldest was not ready to do any basic reading until first grade, at 6. He struggled to read "Mat sat" at the start of first grade.  By the end of the first grade, he was reading Harry Potter books, which are a 5th grade level.  I compare it to learning to walk.  The earlier walkers aren't better athletes.  As long as your child is ready during the normal range, which I'd say is 3-8, then I wouldn't worry.  (My older brother was reading at 2, but he is not the norm at all!)  The later readers do easily catch up.  Plus, you want a child to love to learn to read so pushing can easily backfire.  My second child started reading at 4.  She's now 5 and still a long ways off from handling Harry Potter or even chapter books.  

If a child is a late reader in traditional school, it can cause problems because they have trouble keeping up.    But with homeschooling, you can take your time and wait until a child is ready.


----------



## kohlby

> Oh and we are taking a road trip in 5 weeks to DL, should I even bother trying to pack their school work and do it during the trip or should we just take the week off?
> BTW, we are doing Sonlight P4/5 with LA K, Reader K, and Horizons math K.


I wouldn't even think about taking school work with me on a trip for a 5 year old!  That's not even mandatory school age in most states.  I will not take any work for my kindy child - but we don't do formal work for her yet.  I'm waiting until next year when I have to document.  My oldest is 8 and I do have to document at least 180 days.  We take vacations completely off.  We plan our schedule so we never have to do work on vacation.  (We document over 200 days a year so we could theoretically take off whenever we wanted as well).


----------



## kohlby

> How hard is home schooling? I have lots of patience as I have a daycare and of course would have to close it to home school. How much preparation am I looking at? Do you get anything from school boards like exams or anything? Where do I start? How much time to you "teach" during a day


Check your state rules, it varies wildly.  Most states don't have mandatory schooling for kindy, but I think there are 2 or 3 exceptions.  My state isn't mandatory until the year after the child turns 6 by Sept 1st.  My middle child is in kindy so we document nothing.  We don't even do a formal curriculum.  It's basically the same parenting I did when she wsa 2 or 3.  I took the same style with my oldest and it's amazing what kids can learn on their own with zero instruction and just basic parenting.  For first grade, I started adding in some formal and kept some relaxed.  I did have to document.  For my state, this meant reporting to an umbrella organization and doing what they said.  I have to keep a portfolio, keep a book of 180 days or more documented for 5 core subjects, and write up an assessment twice a year.  But I keep all that.  At the end of the year, I fill out a sheet that takes all of 5 minutes to fill out with the attendance numbers by month and checking off if my child did or did not meet the objectives I set.  And that's it.  There are states harder than mine.  There are states easier as well.  

First grade was always under 2 hours.  Second grade was around 2 hours.  Third grade is around 2.5 hours.  If there's a project, then an extra hour can be added, but that's really fun time so it's not a big issue!  Most of my friends have kids in public school.  Many of their kids spend longer in homework alone than my child spends in his total schoolwork - and my child is actually covering more material.  Prep time takes me about 10 minutes a week.  The longest is deciding what curriculum to use.  Or, if we're not using one, then we figure it out as we go based on his interests.


----------



## bumbershoot

kohlby said:


> Check your state rules, it varies wildly.  Most states don't have mandatory schooling for kindy, but I think there are 2 or 3 exceptions.  My state isn't mandatory until the year after the child turns 6 by Sept 1st.



Definitely check rules.  I WA school isn't mandatory until 8.  So we aren't even known by the district at this point.  Once he's out, so to speak, we get to test or evaluate each year, but don't have to submit the results to anyone (whereas my cousin in FL has to submit the results).  




3pletprincesses said:


> I am glad I foudn this thread as I have been thinking about home schooling and i have a few questions that only people like you can help.
> 
> My triplet are in kindergarden and already have an average of 30 minutes of homework a day. Now the kicker is that the school and school board refuse to put them in the same class thereofr making harder for me in the evening. They all have different homeworks and of course projects that mommy has to do. Since they get home at 4, we are usuall ydone doing their homework by 6pm, then it's diner, baths and bed time. I was told to expect next year to see at least an hour of homework. Now I am looking at 3 hours of homework which would bring bed time to over 9pm. Am I insane to think that it's too late for 6yo to go to bed that late. The school answer was to find help for homework.  They don't want to hear anything about puttin them in the same class because it would give them power over the teacher since there's 3 of them. I know where they are coming from but I find them inconsiderate. to top if off, the girls have already missed over 10 days of school since september because of high fevers, ear infections and what not. Now the school is wanting drs notes for it which BTW won't be hard to get but still. They have never been this sick since birth.
> 
> How hard is home schooling? I have lots of patience as I have a daycare and of course would have to close it to home school. How much preparation am I looking at? Do you get anything from school boards like exams or anything? Where do I start?  How much time to you "teach" during a day
> 
> I think home schooling would be much better for us. For one thing the girls wouldn't be as sick and home workd loads would be easier IMO. I could make school way more interesting then school does, I think. Can someone help me?



I would pull them out now.  What a PAIN that school is being!  And with your followup post, again, I'd do it now.  The principal sounds ridiculous, wanting her to come back so soon with mono...this isn't her senior year in high school, she's little!  


"to try to homeschool and to fail miserably and the only people who will pay for my mistake is my babies"

But the school seems to be trying to fail them now, as they are making it nearly impossible for them to do wonderfully!  My son has a late bedtime at 9, but we are night owls, and he's certainly not spending his whole day working, which is what your schools demanding from your kids.

I would think that the stresses you are experiencing now with school would be WELL beyond the relative stress of having them homeschooling now.  Heck, you could do it from bed if needed.





southern_redhead said:


> Bless your heart. The bolded is the dumbest thing I've ever heard, we have triplets at our school and they've always had the same teacher. I've never known them to "overrun" the teacher.



I agree.




Second grade today.  We are two lessons ahead in math, we had some reading and writing (low level reader, and two sentences), he put gesso on his mask to prep it for paint, now he's watching a bug' life to finish up our little study of ants.  Oh, and he asked to do more math.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi, a bunch of us from the Disboutique started a group on FB.  Homeschooling for newbies.  

Just PM me and let me know if you would want to be added to our group of new HS.


----------



## ajcolorado

I'd really love to hear from anyone who has participated in the Disney Homeschool Days.  I'd like to know if you thought the experience was worthwhile, if your kids enjoyed it, if your thought that the education content was of good quality.   Anything and everything about this event, really.   You can PM me. 

Thank you,
Annette


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I read that the author of the Kingdom keepers is going to be the guest for the home school days in January.  We have trip planned in March and can't change it.  I would love for our children to see him.


----------



## Mrs.Goofy

kohlby said:


> What's their definition of their 3 or 4 year old reading?  Most 3 year olds can't read.  Of the ones who do, the majority can't read a lot - just simple sight words or sounding out.  But really, it doesn't matter when others do it.  What matters is that your child learns at a time that is ready for YOUR child.  It does sound like your child is the norm - but I wouldn't worry about that.  My oldest was not ready to do any basic reading until first grade, at 6. He struggled to read "Mat sat" at the start of first grade.  By the end of the first grade, he was reading Harry Potter books, which are a 5th grade level.  I compare it to learning to walk.  The earlier walkers aren't better athletes.  As long as your child is ready during the normal range, which I'd say is 3-8, then I wouldn't worry.  (My older brother was reading at 2, but he is not the norm at all!)  The later readers do easily catch up.  Plus, you want a child to love to learn to read so pushing can easily backfire.  My second child started reading at 4.  She's now 5 and still a long ways off from handling Harry Potter or even chapter books.
> 
> If a child is a late reader in traditional school, it can cause problems because they have trouble keeping up.    But with homeschooling, you can take your time and wait until a child is ready.



Thanks for the reply.  I have no idea what their definition of reading is. She is really starting to do well with blending her words and not just saying the sounds, its really starting to click.  Like I said before, I was a late reader so I worry a lot.  I fell through the cracks in PS and no one noticed that I could not read till around 4th grade   At that point I was in hide mode because I was embarrassed.  I always hated school, by the time I was in high school I was bored and disliked the social aspect, so I skipped most days but still passed with As and Bs. 

My kids love doing school time, so I'm afraid they will miss it on the trip but I'm very much leaning torwards taking the week or 2 off.  I don't have to report anything, but I still keep track of my hours.  I think I'll pack some work sheets, my girls love those.  And practice counting, I'm sure we will see plenty of cars to count on our 16 hour drive.


----------



## sl_underwood

3pletprincesses said:


> Thanks ladies!  I guess my biggest fear is to try to homeschool and to fail miserably and the only people who will pay for my mistake is my babies. I have been reading tons in the past few weeks about it and am getting closer and closer to making my decision. I might not start this year as I am due in May with our 4th and have been having complication but next year is really achievable.
> 
> One of our girls has the mono and so far has missed over 15 days of school and I was told by the dr to not expect her back to school full time before x-mas. I had a phone conversation today with the principle and it's not acceptable to her. She is willing to give a month tops. Well a month is not enough according to my dr as it normally takes about a month before someone stops sleeping their day away and start to stay alert for more then an hour at a time. I just can't send her to school to simply have her miserable and not rested... it will simply make the process longer. They drive me nuts. Now god forbid one of the others get it... I'll get another interesting phone call yet again.



I think the majority of homeschooling parents fear this.  It is a huge responsibility.  When our kids are in traditional school, its easy to blame the teacher, lack of funding, whatever, but at home with us, it all falls on us.  That can be overwhelming.  It is also going completely against the societal norm and that can cause a great deal of unwanted opinions and negativity.  That being said, homeschooling really works for some families.  It has for mine.  My oldest child (who is now an adult) homeschooled successfully, completed high school through homeschooling, and her senior year was nothing but college courses.  She is doing great as an adult too.  Very confident, self assured, everything I would want her to be.  My middle child homeschooled her entire education until this year.  She wanted to go to high school and is doing great at a local private school.  She has completely broke the mold as to what her teachers/ other students thought homeschoolers were like.  She is a social butterfly, can make a new friend in minutes, open, honest, outspoken.  Both girls know exactly what they believe, they do not look at life in the terms of who their best friend is or what is popular.  They like what they like and have no fear in sharing who they are.  They also know how to find information, to think for themselves, and they didnt just memorize facts that they trruly did not understand.  I think that shows success in homeschooling.  That is exactly what I wanted for them.  My son still homeschools.  He has autism and that has opened a whole new can of worms for us.  People think that because he has autism I am not teaching him.  He might not be learning what his same aged peers are but he is learning at HIS level. I think homeschooling is great for kids and their parents.  Even in high school, an entire days worth of school can be completed during a typical school day, leaving the student with lots of time to explore their own interests.  My kids have done a variety of activities that they would never have been able to do if they had been in school.


----------



## sl_underwood

southern_redhead said:


> The only negative thing he has said is "I just don't want them to be weird."  Clearly, he doesn't realize they already ARE weird. They have our genetics, it is inevitable.....they're gonna be a little "odd", but not in a bad way."



I hate that people stereotype homeschoolers this way but as others have said weird is not necessarily bad.  In the public school, our kids are taught to be clones of whoever is most popular.  To me, that is weird.  Why not teach your child to be unique.  What is wrong with being who you are and not caring what others think?  That is what my girls got from homeschooling.  They like what they like and who cares if it isnt the same as someone else.  My 14 year old loves 70s and 80s rock music.  Her friends havent even got a clue what it is she listens to.  She cant stand Justin Beiber and whoever else is popular these days and thats ok.  Its not weird, just different from the crowd.  She also has no fear talking to adults.  She can hold her own in just about any conversation.  Just the other day, she debated politics with her boyfriends grandfather.  It was interesting to him as he had never seen a teenager so sure of her beliefs before.   most are too busy worrying about whats cool and what isnt.  I think its awesome that she is happy to be herself and while she loves her friends, she only will befriend those who dont expect her to be anyone but her.  That is exactly the kind of person I want her to be.  Might be weird but so much better than the alternative!


----------



## DawnM

I have never understood the "weird homeschooler" comments.

Don't they understand that we don't have the corner market on weird kids??????    As a former public high school teacher I can say that! 

I don't care if my kids are "weird."  Bill Gates is weird.  Lots of successful people are or were weird.  

Why do we want to create cookie cutter humans?

General rant for the day.

Dawn


----------



## kohlby

Any one else have trouble staying focused on getting school work done when a Disney trip is coming up?  I'm spending way too much time on the computer reading about all things Disney and just getting the minimum school work done.  My oldest is 8 and we do over 200 days a year, so I'm not really concerned.  (Middle child is kindy so non-mandatory age).  But I feel a little guilty.  They don't know about the trip or I could spend time planning it with them and work it into the lessons.


----------



## DawnM

We leave Friday.

I have two Middle Schoolers.  I have them pretty much only doing independent work this week.

There is SO MUCH to do.  I have to clean the house because the dog sitters will be in here while we are gone.

Then we have something outside the home going on every day but today, so trying to get my cleaning done as best I can today.

I have a long list of things to get done!

Dawn



kohlby said:


> Any one else have trouble staying focused on getting school work done when a Disney trip is coming up?  I'm spending way too much time on the computer reading about all things Disney and just getting the minimum school work done.  My oldest is 8 and we do over 200 days a year, so I'm not really concerned.  (Middle child is kindy so non-mandatory age).  But I feel a little guilty.  They don't know about the trip or I could spend time planning it with them and work it into the lessons.


----------



## sleeperclan

Just discovered this homeschooling thread--what a great idea!  Unfortunately, I'm at the tail-end of our homeschooling days  We graduated DS last year and DD will graduate in May of 2012.  I encourage those thinking of diving into homeschooling to do so...as parents, we do more teaching of our children than we realize.  Yes, it is overwhelming when you think you are responsible for teaching your little ones lifelong skills.  I know in the early years it hit me one day that math and reading were skills that my children would need for the rest of their lives and if I messed up, they would be illiterate and mathematically deficient!  But, we pressed on and DD is in the process of writing a book; DS started his own web design business when he was 16y/o and they are both able to add/subtract without the use of a calculator  Aside from the academics, you get to spend such wonderful times with your children and you will come to know them so much better than anyone ever could!  What a blessing that has been for me!!  I envy those that are just starting their homeschooling journey--I will miss it more than I can say!!


----------



## ariekannairb

A homeschool thread!!!! I am so excited!

I am Anna and am homeschooling my 2 dd's and have a ds who will be joining the mix in a few years. I also blog over at www.moldingmindshomeschool.com. Ummm bummer that is all I can think of to share. Guess I am not that interesting


----------



## sl_underwood

kohlby said:


> Any one else have trouble staying focused on getting school work done when a Disney trip is coming up?  I'm spending way too much time on the computer reading about all things Disney and just getting the minimum school work done.  My oldest is 8 and we do over 200 days a year, so I'm not really concerned.  (Middle child is kindy so non-mandatory age).  But I feel a little guilty.  They don't know about the trip or I could spend time planning it with them and work it into the lessons.



I know exactly how you feel.  While planning our last trip, I spent so much time on here, I did feel guilty.  We do stuff that could be considered educational every day of the week so I probably shouldnt have but I did.


----------



## momimouse27

We leave in 8 days and the closer we get to it, the less I can concentrate on schoolwork.  The stinky part is that this is the time that Liberty picked to assign my daughter all these special projects...reports and essays that require alot of time.  I am having a LOT of trouble keeping my mind on it.


----------



## dis-happy

DawnM said:


> We leave Friday.





Bon voyage!  Hope you have a great trip and no rain!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

kohlby said:


> Any one else have trouble staying focused on getting school work done when a Disney trip is coming up?  I'm spending way too much time on the computer reading about all things Disney and just getting the minimum school work done.  My oldest is 8 and we do over 200 days a year, so I'm not really concerned.  (Middle child is kindy so non-mandatory age).  But I feel a little guilty.  They don't know about the trip or I could spend time planning it with them and work it into the lessons.



Our trip started sept 12, and that feeling and stress were exactly why I delayed starting the curriculum until we were thoroughly back home.


----------



## Soarin' Mama

Hi!

I introduced myself here about a year ago, but when we realized we couldn't make the May 2011 trip we were planning, I got bummed and stopped coming around. But we've just put our deposit down for a May 2012 trip, so I'm back 

And since booking our trip, I can't stand schooling! All DS and I want to do is build spreadsheets to plan our trip! I'm hoping that once the newness of the idea wears off (we just decided to go and booked a week ago) I'll find my groove and get back into the swing of things.

Maybe I should tell you a bit about myself. I have one son, who has been homeschooled since forever. He's nine and in fourth grade. Well, as much as any homeschooled kid is in any grade...but if he were in school, he'd be fine in fourth.

We've been to WDW once before, in May 2007. DS was just five when went, so this will be a totally different trip for him and for us!

I guess that's it for now...I have to go search flights to MCO


----------



## big_thunder_girl




----------



## momimouse27

Sorry about the above Big Thunder Girl post!  My daughter was logged on when I tried to reply and I wrote my post before I realized it 

Anyway, hi Soarin' Mama!  Isn't the planning fun?!  To me, it's the best part.


----------



## Disney4us2

Hi everyone,

I just found this thread.... this is great.

I just started homeschooling my almost 12yo DD this Sept.  We are on the K-12 online charter school system.  So far it is working out great.  My DD is now in the 6th grade and would be in middle school now.

She has auditory processing disorder and homeschooling allows her to take as long or as little time as she needs to understand everything.  I even had an IEP meeting with the special ed teacher, her regular teacher and one of the administrators.     

Most of the time she is done with "school" in about 1 to 2 hours.  For PE I take her to the ice rink where she takes lessons and practices.  

So far she does not miss going to public school at all.  I actually pulled her out of middle school after 3 days. 

So excited for this thread.


----------



## southern_redhead

Argh. This week has been unreal - I think, at every corner, I have heard nothing but negativity about homeschooling  

We had a family pull two kids out to homeschool. It has been a snark-fest ever since we found out. I will grant you, the mom doesn't seem to be the most "on the ball" BUT who really knows? Not only that, but her boys are "different" and, the older the get, the less I forsee them fitting in at all. They are already teased by the kids and made fun of (behind their backs) by teachers. Anyway, it has been hard to listen to the griping. A woman from the office has made some REALLY unnecessary remarks regarding this. First, she was saying that the woman's estranged husband should take her to court and make her re-enroll the boys......I tried to ignore her, but she kept saying "Did you hear me?" Finally, I just pointed out that they are not divorced and it's kind of rare for a judge to mediate things like that between a husband and wife. 

What finally did it for me was one of the teachers. She kept going ON and ON about it. She said (in a really snotty voice) "Well, maybe this will work her. Maybe we should ALL try it. Maybe YOU should do it, maybe you should pull YOUR kids out and homeschool them, huh?" Finally, I had enough and whipped around to her and said, "Actually, I plan to do that." She has been a friend of mine (through our kids) for years, and the look on her face was absolute shock. She just asked why (as in why on earth?) I gave her a pretty stripped down version, but I'm still ticked. 

The biggest problem I have is that the office worker is taking great delight in putting the truancy officer on their case.  She called our head office to see if the virtual school was on the "state approved list" and didn't immediately see it (it is, I googled it and it goes by two names, one of which is on the list.) Then, when I found it and gave her the info, she turned it over to the TO and was making completely off base statements like "Well, I just worry about their socialization. I see kids here homeschooled until 4th grade and they just don't know how to act when they enroll here." Uh, what? In the five years I've been there I can't think of one kid that we got, at any age, that was homeschooled beforehand. Not only that, but I am fed up with the socialization nonsense. Do they really think these kids sit locked in a closet or what? My kids would get to participate in many more activities (most of which would include a broad age range vs a "grade level") as homeschoolers than as public schoolers - at school they only see the same 20-ish kids all day, then we spend so much time on homework and day-to-day stuff (baths, dinner, etc..) that we have no time for extra group stuff. Now I'm wondering if they are going to give me this hard a time when I withdraw...

The upside to all the negativity is that it has made me even more determined to get away from this bunch. I have really been finalizing my hs'ing plans and, through researching, have had lots of ideas about things I'd like to try with the kids. Still planning to start slow, but it's amazing what you find when you start looking.


----------



## Disney Mommy 3

Yikes girl!!! What a day!! i would be wanting to get out of that office ASAP too...yeah, the socialization issue is just plain crap...apparently they have nothing else to complain about, because the proof is in the pudding that homeschooled & private schooled kids are waaaay smarter than public school kids--so they can't nag about  that. And yeah, my kids are just as socially okay as everyone elses,if not more so...
 Did any of you see the education special that was on with John Stossel last week? Dh was watching it on the news when I came in, not sure what channel or station it was, maybe you can google it ,but, it was very eye opening. It was how homeschooled and private schooled kids excel and public school kids just dont--that the public school system hasn't evolved into anything better than what we had back in the 40s, and the point was made, if a private school wasn't progressing, it would shut down, but the institution of public school is the pits and since it's ran by the gov. it doesn't have to 'evolve up' in any way and its just stuck where it is. Going downhill faster and faster and what is the solution? it was very neat to hear,..i was impressed that it didn't make private/homeschooled children out to look like they were weird,nerdy, or snotty unsocialized kids!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wow, that is such craziness.  I am so fortunate to have just the opposite.  Everywhere I turn I find others who HS or are very supportive.  My biggest fear was DS Godmother who teaches math in the middle school.  She was not for or against and said she was available if I need to guidance.

The letters went out yesterday to the school and to the superintendent.  The principle called me yesterday and I was polite and careful with my words.  I told him how I know we have a great district with the most dedicated team anywhere.  But pointed out that DS is failing and I need to try something different.

So we are official.  We are taking him at Thanksgiving break.  To celebrate our first outing is to Vegas for Cirque week.  We are going to see KA and Mystere and a backstage show of the bungee jumpers.  Then we plan a quick stop at Hoover dam on the way back.


----------



## sahmoftwo

Disney4us2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just found this thread.... this is great.
> 
> I just started homeschooling my almost 12yo DD this Sept.  We are on the K-12 online charter school system.  So far it is working out great.  My DD is now in the 6th grade and would be in middle school now.
> 
> She has auditory processing disorder and homeschooling allows her to take as long or as little time as she needs to understand everything.  I even had an IEP meeting with the special ed teacher, her regular teacher and one of the administrators.
> 
> Most of the time she is done with "school" in about 1 to 2 hours.  For PE I take her to the ice rink where she takes lessons and practices.
> 
> So far she does not miss going to public school at all.  I actually pulled her out of middle school after 3 days.
> 
> So excited for this thread.



Just wanted to say "welcome!".  My dd has a phonological processing disorder so I can relate...she has been homeschooled since 3 yrs old when I pulled her out of preschool...even that young school was not working for her.  I have a great school district which has worked with us...my dd still receives speech services and I also have the IEP meetings.   She is in first grade and doing so well...I know that she would have not been so successful in public school b/c of her issues, so this is working great.  Good luck in your homeschooling journey!


----------



## Disney4us2

sahmoftwo said:


> Just wanted to say "welcome!".  My dd has a phonological processing disorder so I can relate...she has been homeschooled since 3 yrs old when I pulled her out of preschool...even that young school was not working for her.  I have a great school district which has worked with us...my dd still receives speech services and I also have the IEP meetings.   She is in first grade and doing so well...I know that she would have not been so successful in public school b/c of her issues, so this is working great.  Good luck in your homeschooling journey!



Thanks for the welcome.

I had my DD in the public school with IEP's since preschool.  She actually did well up until the 4th grade.  At that point she was asking to pull her out and homeschool her.  That is when I started to consider it.  It was not a problem with the school, but with another classmate.  DD is sensitive and thought she was being bullied by another girl.  It turned out NOT to be the case... thank goodness.  Just a matter of how my DD thought the other girl was "being mean".  The teacher was great.

Fifth grade started out fine, but turned really bad by the end of the year.  The teacher was the problem with this one.  I had DD stick it out since she would be graduating to middle school and we would be done with elementary school anyway.  With that one I had a conference with the principal, the teacher and her union rep.  I was soooo through with the LAUSD system.

So the elementary school experience for the most part was very good.  Middle school was starting out on a bad note.  DD was just overwhelmed and was not happy.  On the third day of school she hurt her finger playing basketball.  By the time I saw her it was purple and swollen.  The office never called me, because "she didn't show any emotion".  I was livid, as DD does fall somewhere on the spectrum (possible high functioning Aspie).  She just doesn't show emotions.  She didn't want to cry as there were 3 policemen in the office.... WHAT... it is only the 3rd day and police are on campus.   I kept her home since then and enrolled her in a charter online program through K12.   

They are great.  Jessica has been doing very well.  She did hit a road block in her algerbra/geometry yesterday.  I emailed her teacher and she will have a virtual live lesson on Monday with her teacher.  The best part of homeschooling according to DD is she can do school in her pj's  and sleep in a bit.


----------



## momimouse27

southern_redhead, I got so mad reading your post.  I mean, I always believed that went on, I just never heard an actual account of it.  What gets me is how they take it personally, as if it directly impacts them.  How is it hurting them if the mom chose to do this??

I can't tell you how many times I have heard this socialization crap.  I'll never forget once when my oldest was in Girl Scouts around 4th grade, we were waiting outside the door for them to finish their meeting.  Apparently, the other mom's waiting either didn't know my dd was homeschooled or they didn't know I was her mom.  Anyway, they were going on about a friend of theirs who had pulled her kid out of school.  They said some really scathing things about the friend and kept talking about how "this kid won't know how to cope in the real world." They made a very big deal about how the child would be at such a social disadvantage.  I laughed to myself at how silly they sounded.  No, I guess my kids won't learn how to get into groups, laugh at other kids shortcomings and get into every bad thing you can get into.  It makes me laugh even more to think about how well adjusted my college freshman daughter is.  Just goes to show how you can come to fear and demonize things you don't know about. 

Reading this makes me want to pull my son out even more.


----------



## southern_redhead

I can answer why administrators wig out over withdrawls......funding. Every kid they lose means a money loss. We actually had a letter put out when school began which said something to the effect, "Please have your child here if at all possible. Mulitple abscenses reduces the funding available to our school." Color me unconcerned, if my kid has strep or an opportunity to travel somewhere educational, they won't be there. You'd think they would get that keeping sick kids home would reduce exposure, sickness, and, ultimately, reduce abscenses.......but no one ever accused schools of being smart  

It really makes me uncomfortable how far the school has come into homes. The basic thinking seems to be that parents don't know how to parent, they should let the school make all major decisions and just foot the bill. Families are being stripped of their rights little by little, which keeps people from realizing how much control they are giving up. If the government/school just up and said "You will do what we say about everything", there would be an uprising. If they take this right now, that one later, it just irritates people but they gripe about it and go on. 

Off to google the news footage, it sounds interesting.


----------



## momimouse27

Yes, I'm positive you are right about funding.  Everything is about money.  Shouldn't it be about the kids?  I don't think it's been about that for a long time. 

Not sure what state you live in or about their laws.  But Georgia is pretty hand's off when it comes to homeschooling.  If we abide by the law, then we're left alone.  Even if they wanted to make a big deal of it, they wouldn't have the manpower.  We have soooo many homeschoolers in our county, there would be major fallout.  If you are diligent about keeping your attendance records, making sure you take the standardized tests and send in the declaration of intent, you're fine.  I am a little unsure of how the reaction will be if I take my son out.  I have never taken out a child with an IEP, so don't know what the reaction will be.  It makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## Disney4us2

momimouse27 said:


> Yes, I'm positive you are right about funding.  Everything is about money.  Shouldn't it be about the kids?  I don't think it's been about that for a long time.
> 
> Not sure what state you live in or about their laws.  But Georgia is pretty hand's off when it comes to homeschooling.  If we abide by the law, then we're left alone.  Even if they wanted to make a big deal of it, they wouldn't have the manpower.  We have soooo many homeschoolers in our county, there would be major fallout.  If you are diligent about keeping your attendance records, making sure you take the standardized tests and send in the declaration of intent, you're fine.  I am a little unsure of how the reaction will be if I take my son out.  I have never taken out a child with an IEP, so don't know what the reaction will be.  It makes me a bit nervous.




I pulled my DD out of public school with an IEP.  It was easy.  I just faxed it all over to her new charter homeschool.  About a month later I had an IEP meeting with the special ed teacher, her regular teacher and the administrator.  It was conducted as a conference telephone call.  Now she gets a special ed teacher twice a month for an hour.  It is done all by live connection on the computer.  My DD hears and can speak to her teacher during this class session.  So far it is all working out fine.

I didn't have any problems when I pulled her from public school.  Her former elementary school staff all had frowns.  We live in the Los Angeles area where funding is a big issue.  Have to have a bottom in the seat at school to get the funding.  It is sort of the same with our homeschool since it is a charter school and also gets it's funds from the state, but much easier to do.  I just check off the attendance for each class.  It took her longer at the begining, but now she is online for about 2-3 hours for "school".  I love that she can go at her own pace.


----------



## bumbershoot

momimouse27 said:


> Anyway, they were going on about a friend of theirs who had pulled her kid out of school.  They said some really scathing things about the friend and kept talking about how "this kid won't know how to cope in the real world." They made a very big deal about how the child would be at such a social disadvantage.



Something I distinctly remember from school is the feeling that we were NOT in the real world.  It's a holding place, where you hope some education is going on, until people get old enough to be in the real world.

And what's the first thing some people say when people start arguing on the community board...that it's like being back in high school.  Meaning we are NOT supposed to behave like we did in school!


I've told this story before, but I'll do it again because I like it.  we rent a condo in a building that has traditionally been for older people to purchase units in.  It's like an informal retirement building.  We are surrounded by many MUCH older people.  And many kids shy away from much older people for many reasons.  Now my son has lived here since just before his fourth birthday, and he's now well into being seven.  And while he does have a couple people that aren't his favorites, mainly the ones that get right up in his face and treat him like he's a baby, he loves almost all of our neighbors.

They have a party every other wednesday and he's always begging to go so he can chat.  He insisted we get a chocolate frog from universal for a neighbor, and when he gave it to her he said that it was a than you for her wonderful Christmas parties (that he and DH go to, not Mel because I get too nervous).  DH was with him for this, and was ao surprised at what he said!  It near made our neighbor cry.  Her father lives here, and he's a painter, and DS drew him a picture to give him when he went to visit once.  I can't even remember to bring wine with me to a dinner party!

Anyway, the following must have been when he was a new six...they knew about our homeschooling plans, and that we'd been doing it,  they knew we go to the Y for friends, and I think we were going to the homeschool PE program then.

So I, a product of public school from first through twelfth, am hanging to the side of the room, only functioning to make sure DS speaks loud enough, and not really interacting. DS is chatting away about everything with everyone, snacking and thanking people for their food, and have a grand old time.  He talked with this one woman for upwards of 20 minutes.  At the end of this, she starts talking about school, I remind her about homeschool, and literally the next words from her mouth are about if I was worried about his future socialization and what will I do to make sure he knows how to interact...

And I just thought omg woman are you SERIOUS?????? I mean, she was JUST chatting away with him.  But I think some people just can't handle the idea.

Which is funny to me,because of course we are just going back to more traditional ways of living.  Our closest neighbor is something like 93, and he lived rurally, and he definitely remembers having school with just a couple other kids in a small room.  Things changed so quickly it seems.




southern_redhead said:


> I can answer why administrators wig out over withdrawls......funding. Every kid they lose means a money loss. We actually had a letter put out when school began which said something to the effect, "Please have your child here if at all possible. Mulitple abscenses reduces the funding available to our school." Color me unconcerned, if my kid has strep or an opportunity to travel somewhere educational, they won't be there. You'd think they would get that keeping sick kids home would reduce exposure, sickness, and, ultimately, reduce abscenses.......but no one ever accused schools of being smart



Which just shows how badly thought out the method of getting money for schools is.  Why *should* it be a butt-in-seat system?  What if they thought of a different way?

Eamon got sick last Friday night after his aikido class.  And he's still sick.  We  don't tend to medicate, so he's been coughing and blowing his nose for over a week now.  I got sick too, and just today started to get some energy back (maybe I'll be able to spend some time copying math stuff tomorrow!).

Basically we'd pretty much be out of sick days if he were in school, and he's still not better!  Since I believe in keeping myself home when sick, it would just be a constant battle.



southern_redhead said:


> We had a family pull two kids out to homeschool. It has been a snark-fest ever since we found out. I will grant you, the mom doesn't seem to be the most "on the ball" BUT who really knows? Not only that, but her boys are "different" and, the older the get, the less I forsee them fitting in at all. They are already teased by the kids and *made fun of (behind their backs) by teachers*. .....
> 
> The biggest problem I have is that the office worker is taking great delight in putting the truancy officer on their case.



The part I bolded is basically a shy kid's nightmare for school, that the teachers ARE, actually, making fun of the kids.  

Why can't they rejoice for the kids, who might now be able to get the education without the crud?  Wo might have a chance to be themselves and grow strong in themselves?

I've just now remembered one of the "weirdest" guys I ever knew in college.   He was also *extremely* religious, and I mean the "dinosaurs don't exist, they were put here by the devil as a test for the faithful" type of religious.  And he'd been home schooled.  He got in your space, he was loud, etc.  But he was MEGA smart in his fields of study, somehow worked D&D into his faith and had a better social life than I did because of the gaming, and he was a confident, strong willed, sure of himself man!  

Isn't that better than someone like me, who will state their truths then run away, who will spend hours and hours after a social function reviewing every stupid thing she said?  Isn't that what we WANT for our kids?  Not to just not be odd, but to be true to themselves and resistant to letting others mess with their heads?

And my goodness...I never seem on the ball!  And yet my kid is learning.  Sometimes it seems like it is despite me, lol.  As he gets older I'll get better.  We will learn how to do this together.

And if I'd had him in school, dealing with the stuff I remember my mom dealing with, dealing with the stuff I hear about from acquaintances and around here...I'd seem like the biggest flake because I'd be hating the universe so much.  I bet that mom will rise to the occasion, especially if her kids are anything like mine...kids that DEMAND learning from their parent, who make it happen.


----------



## southern_redhead

bumbershoot said:


> The part I bolded is basically a shy kid's nightmare for school, that the teachers ARE, actually, making fun of the kids.
> 
> Why can't they rejoice for the kids, who might now be able to get the education without the crud?  Wo might have a chance to be themselves and grow strong in themselves?



Your whole post was great. I can only address these two parts, from personal experience. I agree wholeheartedly with the part about it being a shy kid's nightmare. The thing is, if you called them on it, they would all say (and, I think, believe) that it is all in good humor. We have gotten so "okay", as a society, with being mean bullies. I'm not the most tolerant of souls, but I also have severe anxiety...I know that some of the kids who seem to be vacant or "in left field" may actually BE functioning through a fog that is created by fear. Also, our whole area is just incredibly sports minded. It has gotten to the point, that if your child doesn't play sports heavily (I mean like one a season), people look at you like you are an alien species. My ODS gave up sports because he was always the kid on the bench, how's that for a self-esteem booster? Every year, the moms ask "Is _______ playing this year?" And when I say no, they say "Oh, that is too bad. I know you must be sad." What? Why? He has other interests, they just aren't easy to support here. That is one HUGE reason I want to move, opportunity to involve the kids in a variety of activities. These kids who withdrew, they are a more extreme version of ODS. I can kind of see the point that they are going to begin to be shut off from their peers and it makes me sad, everyone else thinks their parents should be forcing them to be like their peers.

As for the second point, I think it is jealousy. I think quite a few of our teachers know, deep down, that the sytem is flawed. I think they know they aren't really raising their children in a healthy way, but they ARE the system (or at least the cogs in the system) so they can't say that out loud. Maybe they don't even conciously see it, they are just upset that someone else is making a choice they don't think is open to them.

IKWYM about sick kids. My youngest has migraines. They hit fast and hard, if he tells me he has a headache, I better get a bucket. People act like I am being ridiculous when I take him home with one. I mean, really, have some compassion. There are many days when I wish I could keep him home, because I can now tell which days we are likely to see a migraine coming on, but I can't do that and meet the strict guidelines the state mandates. When we homeschool, we can just do quite work those days, and, if one hits anyway, pack it in until he is better.


----------



## southern_redhead

Well, they are going after the HS'ing mom  Apparently, she didn't actually enroll in the VA, she is on a wait list. I don't know why it matters that much, we can go through the LEA here, as well. What saddens me the most is the venom of the one woman who is bent on taking this mom down. I don't really have an opinion on whether that mom is "fit" to HS, I don't know her, but it's sad that there has been such a knee-jerk reaction to her trying. 

So does anyone here post/lurk on any other HS'ing boards? I don't know if they can be named here, feel free to PM me if they can't. I've been reading up on other's experiences and methods, it's getting me through


----------



## jacksmomma

southern_redhead said:


> Well, they are going after the HS'ing mom  Apparently, she didn't actually enroll in the VA, she is on a wait list. I don't know why it matters that much, we can go through the LEA here, as well. What saddens me the most is the venom of the one woman who is bent on taking this mom down. I don't really have an opinion on whether that mom is "fit" to HS, I don't know her, but it's sad that there has been such a knee-jerk reaction to her trying.
> 
> So does anyone here post/lurk on any other HS'ing boards? I don't know if they can be named here, feel free to PM me if they can't. I've been reading up on other's experiences and methods, it's getting me through



I read the boards over at My Father's World because that is the curriculum we use.  I also enjoy the blog Weird Unsocialized Homeschoolers.  On Fridays she has a weekly round up where readers can link to her blog.  It is great to hop around and see what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

So how is your school year going?


----------



## southern_redhead

Wow, it just hit me that I am almost a month away from D(rop) Day! I'm getting nervous. I'm not nervous that I won't be able to do this, although it is daunting, but nervous about the aftermath of taking them out of school. We had another student drop to HS last week. I'll be interested to see if the school goes on the attack again, I guess that will tell me a bit more how to prepare. I've also realized that I am going to lose several friendships, at least for a time. I have only told that one person at work, a friend of mine, and she barely speaks to me now. I think she just doesn't know what to say, I don't see why things would be different now, though. I mean, to me it would be like someone switching churches or moving to another county.......I can't imagine that any of these people would be taking THAT personally. 

I am going to call a woman I know, who took her child out last year. She is using an umbrella school (which I've decided is almost essential if trying to withdraw from our school system) and I want to see how it is working for her. She has told my mother that she loves it, and wishes she had done it sooner. I'm hoping that she has found the umbrella school easy to work with, I have spoken with two others who used them. One says that she pays her dues, submits her attendance, and that is all she ever hears from them. The other told me that her kids had a teacher mandating all their work through the umbrella school, that it was TONS and TONS of work each week (like so many worksheets per subject), and that she had to meet the "teacher" each week and have her grade the sheets  I don't really know if the second one was a special situation or what - if that is the typical experience with them, then no thanks. I could just leave them in school if I wanted them to slog through 13 hours a day of "kill and drill" worksheets, and not have a say in what we study or whether we continue to cover a subject or move on. 

I'm wondering if I should buy a membership with HSLDA, at least this year. It just seems like it might be worth it, if the school has decided to slap truancy papers on everyone who leaves....

ETA - Jacksmomma, thank you! I had run across "Weird, Unsocialized Homeschoolers" when doing an internet search, but had not visited the boards on My Father's World. Right now, I'm just enjoying reading as much as I can about homeschooling.


----------



## ncbunnie

I have enjoyed (with a few cringes) about all of your experiences with "real" school.  It just makes me more determined to keep my daughter at home if at all possible.  I know for me one of the reasons that I want to homeschool is because of mine and my siblings' experience with "real" school.  My older brother was gay (he has since passed away) and my other brother and I bore a lot of abuse from the kids who knew about our oldest brother.  I don't want to put my daughter through those kid's prejudices and harshness if something like that should happen to her.  I liked school well enough, but remembering some of the names the other kids called my big brother (who I adored) and how they treated him is enough to make me skeptical about that environment for my child.  Plus my husband grew up "the medicated child" and swore he would never do that again.  The system totally failed him.  They labelled him when he was in elementary school and never looked back.  They made it hard for him to take classes that weren't "special needs" classes, they constantly medicated him and they expected the best he would do would be to work in a factory somewhere his entire life.  When he got to college and graduated with high honors, I wished some of those school administrators had been there to see him walk across the stage.

I hope I'm on the right track with my daughter- there is very little out there for preschool that tells me if she's on track.  It seems like the preschool curriculum is pretty much colors, shapes, numbers, and really basic letters.  My daughter is reading sight words, writing all her letters, counts to 20... it seems like preschool may be behind us.  I'm thinking of beginning a kindergarten curriculum in the spring just to get a jump start on next year.

So far this year we've read Charlotte's Web, Stuart Little and one of the American Girl chapter books. She says she wants The Trumpet of the Swan for Christmas.  

Also, something we've done for arts and theater is to buy a membership to our local children's theater for the year.  We get to see something like 4 or 5 plays for around $50 for both of us.  She LOVES it and it's really decent theater, but because it's the children's theater the prices are better and the plays don't last quite as long which suits her attentions span. It has been a $50 well-spent. So far we've seen Henry & Mudge and I think the next one is selections from The House at Pooh Corner.  We love going.  It might be worth checking into for hs kids who need some exposure to the arts!   

ETA: Not really concerning homeschooling, but hey, Disney is never far from our hearts, right?  We told our daughter last night about our upcoming trip.  It was so wonderful!  She got an enchanted call from Snow White telling her that she'd be spending her holidays taking a trip.  As part of our homeschooling work I plan on spending a day about each country we will visit in EPCOT, memorizing their capitals and language, etc... so Disney really is a homeschooler's paradise, right?


----------



## southern_redhead

Ack. That homeschooler/unschooler/neglect thread on the Community Board is UG-LY. People like that are the ones that make me worry about homeschooling my kids, who decides that someone isn't "doing it right" and calls CPS? *Sigh* I've seen CPS do more good than harm in our county, maybe I'm biased LOL On a side note, it looked like some of those people could be some of the same people who work at my school 


I'm feeling better about my HS'ing path now. I called the other mom who pulled her child out last year and spoke to her. I could relate to almost everything she said. She also told me about the umbrella school she uses (the one I was looking at and had gotten two different stories about) and she said they were very hands off. Apparently they are available for help but they don't try to cram a schedule or curriculum down your throat. Another cool thing about my conversation, this mom is using the VERY Science curriculum I was looking at (same book and everything), and she was so excited about it and happy with it.  I asked her if the school had been ugly to her when they left, she said not that she knew of, but she had sent her husband to do the dirty work (oh, if only LOL) Perhaps the other woman ASKED for that level of intervention? Unfortunately, I don't know her well enough to ask. I am relieved, though, that it sounds like they will be cool with my plans to scale ODS back a few years in math for review before trying to catch him up to where he *should* be, if they told me that he had to continue to do the same math he is trying to muddle through at school I might have leapt from a bridge. I ordered a Life Of Fred math book, anyone familiar with it? I wanted to look through a few books before we actually began working. It seems like a very different way to learn math, I don't know if THIS way would be good for the kids but I guess that's the benefit of HS'ing right? If it doesn't work, scrap it and try something else.

I wrote my letter of resignation/notice of withdrawl (if we go through the umbrella school, though, they will give me a letter to turn in) tonight. I alternate between excitement/relief/and nausea LOL The only thing really making me  is thinking of people being hateful to me and telling me what an awful mistake I'm making. I know it will likely happen at least once (just based on odds), but I have a fear of everyone starting in on me. I have only met ONE person at our school who said "Yeah, I think HS'ing might be an option worth looking at." Given that I work at the school, I will have to make my intentions clear the end of November and then work with these people 5 days a week for another 3 weeks........I worry about how uncomfortable that will be.


----------



## bellebud

southern_redhead said:


> Ack. That homeschooler/unschooler/neglect thread on the Community Board is UG-LY. People like that are the ones that make me worry about homeschooling my kids, who decides that someone isn't "doing it right" and calls CPS? *Sigh* I've seen CPS do more good than harm in our county, maybe I'm biased LOL On a side note, it looked like some of those people could be some of the same people who work at my school
> 
> 
> I'm feeling better about my HS'ing path now. I called the other mom who pulled her child out last year and spoke to her. I could relate to almost everything she said. She also told me about the umbrella school she uses (the one I was looking at and had gotten two different stories about) and she said they were very hands off. Apparently they are available for help but they don't try to cram a schedule or curriculum down your throat. Another cool thing about my conversation, this mom is using the VERY Science curriculum I was looking at (same book and everything), and she was so excited about it and happy with it.  I asked her if the school had been ugly to her when they left, she said not that she knew of, but she had sent her husband to do the dirty work (oh, if only LOL) Perhaps the other woman ASKED for that level of intervention? Unfortunately, I don't know her well enough to ask. I am relieved, though, that it sounds like they will be cool with my plans to scale ODS back a few years in math for review before trying to catch him up to where he *should* be, if they told me that he had to continue to do the same math he is trying to muddle through at school I might have leapt from a bridge. I ordered a Life Of Fred math book, anyone familiar with it? I wanted to look through a few books before we actually began working. It seems like a very different way to learn math, I don't know if THIS way would be good for the kids but I guess that's the benefit of HS'ing right? If it doesn't work, scrap it and try something else.
> 
> I wrote my letter of resignation/notice of withdrawl (if we go through the umbrella school, though, they will give me a letter to turn in) tonight. I alternate between excitement/relief/and nausea LOL The only thing really making me  is thinking of people being hateful to me and telling me what an awful mistake I'm making. I know it will likely happen at least once (just based on odds), but I have a fear of everyone starting in on me. I have only met ONE person at our school who said "Yeah, I think HS'ing might be an option worth looking at." Given that I work at the school, I will have to make my intentions clear the end of November and then work with these people 5 days a week for another 3 weeks........I worry about how uncomfortable that will be.



we love, love, love Life of Fred for math!  My kids (dd12 and ds10) actually have asked to do it (as in "hey mom, can we do some Life of Fred now?")... in my house, this is a miracle.  DD used to not really like math, and ds does math a very different (right brained) way, and Life of Fred has allowed them both to see the lighter side of math, in small, easy to digest chunks.  Our book always sits out on our table, ready to go.  We also like Kahn Academy, but we only use it now to help explain things.  It's too traditional (like school) for my kids - Life of Fred has breathed new life into math for our family


----------



## southern_redhead

bellebud said:


> we love, love, love Life of Fred for math!  My kids (dd12 and ds10) actually have asked to do it (as in "hey mom, can we do some Life of Fred now?")... in my house, this is a miracle.  DD used to not really like math, and ds does math a very different (right brained) way, and Life of Fred has allowed them both to see the lighter side of math, in small, easy to digest chunks.  Our book always sits out on our table, ready to go.  We also like Kahn Academy, but we only use it now to help explain things.  It's too traditional (like school) for my kids - Life of Fred has breathed new life into math for our family



OMGoodness! That is so awesome. Every review I've found of LoF has been similar to what you said. So, if I can ask - you have a 12 and 10 year old, mine are 12 and 9 and a half , what book did you start with? Do you just use Kahn for the instructional videos or do your kids do the work on there, too, some? My uncle, who has a doctorate in Education, has been singing the praises of Kahn. I'm afraid, like you, that it may be too "school style". Clearly, my kids don't learn "school style". I guess I would be classified as being "right brain", for the most part. My boys fit most of the criteria, too. DD is probably "whole brain", lucky her LOL although she has quite a few right brain traits. I'm happy to hear you say that LoF works for that style learning, as I'd hoped


----------



## bellebud

southern_redhead said:


> OMGoodness! That is so awesome. Every review I've found of LoF has been similar to what you said. So, if I can ask - you have a 12 and 10 year old, mine are 12 and 9 and a half , what book did you start with? Do you just use Kahn for the instructional videos or do your kids do the work on there, too, some? My uncle, who has a doctorate in Education, has been singing the praises of Kahn. I'm afraid, like you, that it may be too "school style". Clearly, my kids don't learn "school style". I guess I would be classified as being "right brain", for the most part. My boys fit most of the criteria, too. DD is probably "whole brain", lucky her LOL although she has quite a few right brain traits. I'm happy to hear you say that LoF works for that style learning, as I'd hoped



we started w/ the fractions book (we're still in it).  Apparently there's a 'younger' one out now.  

Some chapters ds10 zoomed ahead of dd12, and some the other way around.  DS10 being a right brained learner has a very hard time with the little details of carry numbers, etc, but does really well w/ larger, more difficult concepts.  DD12 is enjoying the rules of adding and multiplying fractions, whereas ds wants to rip his hair out having to do any little details.  With Life of Fred, it's not too overwhelming (like you don't do 50 example problems).  We started out doing the kids together with it, but stopped that pretty quickly as they both just are so different in their learning styles.  

We sometimes get through a couple of chapters in one sitting, and sometimes have to put the book down and review or learn the concept (that's when we'll turn to Kahn when needed, or me just making things up for them to practice, etc).  I personally LOVE Kahn and would have loved it as a kid, but my kids just aren't wired that way.  I love to have everything laid out, all neat and organized, going problem to problem, chapter to chapter, and marking it all off as I get done.  My ds is just all over the place with math, so I've learned to just follow his lead.  He's learning though, just not in the exact order the schools would have liked.  But that's one of the main reasons we started homeschooling, because of his learning style.  I often have to google different ways to teach him math concepts, whereas with my dd I can just explain it the way I know it.


----------



## jacksmomma

southern_redhead, be strong and know that you can do this!  I think we have all been through those freak out moments we can think we cannot do this (I know I have and I have an El. Ed. degree!)  The peaks more than make up for the valley times!

You mentioned HSLDA, I would do it at least for a year especially since your are pulling the kiddos out mid-year.  I would want that extra comfort!  It would be great piece of mind for me.  

Start looking now for classes, co-ops, lessons for the kids to join.  It will amaze you how much extra time you have now that you are teaching!


----------



## DisneyWalle

*I have a question for my fellow homeschooling parents:*

Has anyone used Exploring America by Notgrass Company?  I would really love any opinions on this curriculum set.

We have been using the Mystery of History for the last 3 years but the 4th book hasn't been completed yet... so of course, I am looking for a new history curriculum.  I really would like to do some form of a comprehensive US History study so if anyone has ideas - I would love to hear them.  

My son is 11 and will be starting 7th and 8th grade materials in 2 months (we go year-round).  He loves history and is a strong reader.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

DisneyWalle said:


> *I have a question for my fellow homeschooling parents:*
> 
> Has anyone used Exploring America by Notgrass Company?  I would really love any opinions on this curriculum set.
> 
> We have been using the Mystery of History for the last 3 years but the 4th book hasn't been completed yet... so of course, I am looking for a new history curriculum.  I really would like to do some form of a comprehensive US History study so if anyone has ideas - I would love to hear them.
> 
> My son is 11 and will be starting 7th and 8th grade materials in 2 months (we go year-round).  He loves history and is a strong reader.



This is highly regarded on the homeschool forum I am on.   When a used set of this goes for sale, it is sold in a few hours if not the hour it is listed.  I never have heard anything bad about Notgrass.


----------



## southern_redhead

Less than a month, now, until we come home for good. I am feeling  and ......

also a kinda 

I will be so happy to have my youngest, especially, home. We worked on a "make up" work packet last night, some of it was just ridiculous. The thing is, he CAN learn, when the material is presented in a way that fits his learning style. For example: a worksheet for math. The worksheet gave eight "practice problems", beside each of which was a little string of beads to count. The beads were divided into groups to represent the two numbers in the problem (for example 8+4 would have eight beads, a space, and 4 more beads...) Okay, that is fine. EXCEPT, all (ALL!!) eight problems had an answer of 12! The remaining 20-ish problems had NO beads (we drew them beside each problem, perhaps this was their intent....there were no directions so WHO KNOWS?! Pet peeve: worksheets with no instructions LOL) Also, out of the remaining problems, only 1 had an answer of 12. Of course, after getting 12 on the first 8 problems that were given for practice, he was sure he was counting wrong when he got a number other than 12. It was very frustrating. The concept was simple, ONE practice problem (with a set of clear instructions) would have been sufficient. ODS's teacher would have written me a snippy note that he wasn't supposed to draw beads for all of them, that was a crutch. Thankfully, YDS's teacher knows he struggles enough as it is, and doesn't make such comments. In fact, I think she's glad that he has a parent who checks on him to see how he's doing. I so hope she doesn't think we are pulling him out because of her, she has been so good to him/us.

Also, mrsbornkuntry had mentioned (in a much earlier thread) the unit study curriculum A World Of Adventure? I looked at their website and it appears to be almost what I had intended to pull together for myself. Of course, I don't have the actual material to look at, so I don't know the quality of the work. Thoughts? Anyone used it or looked at it? I am leaning toward it, mostly because it is the same timeline I had in mind for the same material I wanted to cover. Also, I think it might be easier on me, the first year anyway, to have everything in one unit (except the math, and we have Life of Fred ... ) I also liked that it offered a "young learner" packet for each unit to give my younger child materials that were more age appropriate. Has anyone used this as a combo with children in the range of the product and used the younger child's pack for a child below the target age?


----------



## Nicolepa

southern_redhead said:


> Also, mrsbornkuntry had mentioned (in a much earlier thread) the unit study curriculum A World Of Adventure? I looked at their website and it appears to be almost what I had intended to pull together for myself. Of course, I don't have the actual material to look at, so I don't know the quality of the work. Thoughts? Anyone used it or looked at it? I am leaning toward it, mostly because it is the same timeline I had in mind for the same material I wanted to cover. Also, I think it might be easier on me, the first year anyway, to have everything in one unit (except the math, and we have Life of Fred ... ) I also liked that it offered a "young learner" packet for each unit to give my younger child materials that were more age appropriate. Has anyone used this as a combo with children in the range of the product and used the younger child's pack for a child below the target age?



I think that was me you were thinking of.  I don't remember how old your kids are.  Without know that here is my response.  I started LA when my son was in 3rd grade.  It was great compared to what we were using (a Virtual Academy), but I think he was a bit young.  This year has gone much better.  I've never used the supplements but I wouldn't depend on them.  She just came out with the ones she has, and there's been no word on when the rest will be completed.  I'd hate for you to fall in love with them (I hear they are great) and then only be able to use the first 3 units.  

There is a TON of stuff in LA.  We started with the second volume (A New World of Adventure) because we'd just spent over a year on the Ancients and I couldn't think of doing another day, let alone a year more.  We are just over a year into using it and we are on day 125.  There is a TON of stuff in LA and it's just too much to do in a year.  You would really stress yourself out trying.  I've never talked to anyone who's done a volume in less than a 1.5 years.  Right now we do LA 3 days a week, a Homeschool Class one day a week and Friday's are our catchup day.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well, today was the last day of public school for DS.  We start Homeschool on Monday.  Ok, now I am getting scared.  Any suggestions to calm down and do a good job?


----------



## Nicolepa

MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, today was the last day of public school for DS.  We start Homeschool on Monday.  Ok, now I am getting scared.  Any suggestions to calm down and do a good job?



My suggestion is to enjoy the holidays and not start any formal schooling until January. You could do some fun stuff like learn how Christmas Traditions were started, or a study on snow, or weather in general. 

It takes time to adjust from school to home. They say one week for each year they were in school. If you include preschool it was right on for us.


----------



## mom2att

DisneyWalle said:


> *I have a question for my fellow homeschooling parents:*
> 
> Has anyone used Exploring America by Notgrass Company?  I would really love any opinions on this curriculum set.
> 
> My son is 11 and will be starting 7th and 8th grade materials in 2 months (we go year-round).  He loves history and is a strong reader.



Exploring America is the Notgrass High School curriculum.  America the Beautiful is for middle school.  My dd used Exploring America for 9th and I found it to be a very well-designed and thought out program.  It's quite wordy and incorporates literature like _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ and _The Scarlet Letter_, which are certainly high school materials.  So unless your 11-year-old is exceptionally bright and ready for higher order thinking, America the Beautiful might be a better choice.  My niece is currently doing this one and LOVES it.


----------



## sleeperclan

*My suggestion is to enjoy the holidays and not start any formal schooling until January. You could do some fun stuff like learn how Christmas Traditions were started, or a study on snow, or weather in general. *

 THIS!!  Take time to just breath a sigh of relief and do some holiday things.  We have usually taken the whole month of December off because we tend to get so busy baking cookies, decorating, shopping, and taking short trips to WDW 
When you DO start schooling, enjoy the time you have with your DS.  You will be not only be an integral part of his learning process, but at the same time, building precious memories with him!


----------



## dis-happy

Has anyone used the Prairie Home Companion for unit studies?

We were driving home from Thanksgiving last weekend and had the radio set to NPR when PHC came on.  Enjoyed the show and noticed they had TS Eliot, Robert Frost and Poe poems set to Sinatra music---fun for all.  It occurred to me that these could also be the perfect jumping off point for a unit study. Has anyone here tried that?


----------



## BabyZsMom

I think I'm getting ahead of myself, when I post this.. But I'm 30 weeks pregnant, and already considering homeschooling for when he gets old enough. I can't imagine sending my son to the schools I was brought up in, they're horrible now.


----------



## southern_redhead

dis-happy said:


> Has anyone used the Prairie Home Companion for unit studies?
> 
> We were driving home from Thanksgiving last weekend and had the radio set to NPR when PHC came on.  Enjoyed the show and noticed they had TS Eliot, Robert Frost and Poe poems set to Sinatra music---fun for all.  It occurred to me that these could also be the perfect jumping off point for a unit study. Has anyone here tried that?



I haven't, but thank you for posting that. I want to try to do unit studies, and this will be good information to have in "arsenal" 


Ok, I need everyone to cross their fingers and think positive thoughts/pray for me - tonight I am registering with the umbrella school, and Monday I will be talking to my principal/boss about leaving. I'm EXTREMELY nervous about what attitudes I may put up with for the next two weeks. I know, in the end, it'll all "come out in the wash". I know that if they can't try to understand and be supportive that they aren't really friends, but words hurt. I can think of three that I know will be very vocal about the "mistake" I'm making. 

OTOH, I am so excited  and my 12 year old is excited, too. I told him a couple of weeks ago, because I wondered how he would feel about leaving school. At first, he wasn't sure, but as we talked about it he perked up. He has been looking at our Life of Fred math books and asking what other things we will do  I hope my other two anticipate the change happily, as well. I'm going to have to make sure to find a homeschool group for activities. My youngest is a social butterfly, that will be his only concern with leaving LOL


Updated ** Well, I did it! I enrolled with the umbrella school. Now, I just have to drop the proverbial bomb tomorrow. I also discussed the change with DD. At first, she was sort of teary eyed. She was afraid she'd never see her friends again. I pointed out that we can still have play dates and sleep overs. Now she is a little happier. I need to start looking for an activity for her (she is playing basketball, but that is a six week thing...) I wish we had a good Girl Scout troop here. They start one up and it piddles out, plus the last woman that start one up was kind of a nutcase. I wouldn't have wanted DD spending much time with her. 

I don't plan to start instructing until well after the holidays. I'm hoping to give the kids a month "off", with some minor requirements like reading and some fun field trips, then build up slowly to what we plan to do long term.


----------



## olwyngdh

Let me give a little background first. We are a military family, and our last station was in SE Virginia. DD9 was in York County Schools, and they were fantastic. Good communication, wonderful teachers, live, dynamic classrooms. They tested her in Kindergarten and put her into the Primary Enrichment Program then. She went 1/2 day every week. At the end of 2nd grade she was retested and I was told her results were highly gifted (IQ 145 to 159 range--I wasn't given an exact number). 3rd grade was a full day program once a week where they "earned their medical degree," created a town and businesses, studied logic, and I can't remember the other quarter subject. She thrived, had lots of friends, etc. Yes, we had the occasional temper tantrum over homework, but nothing abnormal there.

We PCSed this summer and are now in Chicopee, Massachusetts. School has been a nightmare since day one. We had her removed from the first classroom she was in because, although I am sure the teaching style works with some kids, ripping up papers, throwing them at her and yelling "What is WRONG with you" doesn't work with my child. Things got better, she wasn't throwing up before school anymore, but she wasn't back to her normal self. I found out from other kids in the neighborhood that she is sitting on her bike at recess, that she is being picked on for being "weird," that she is being made fun of over what she packs in her lunch, etc. DD26 could have handled all of this--she would have won them over or bowled them over, but DD9 is being crushed. We had the Parent-teacher conference last week, and the more I think about it, the more upset I am. She has almost all 4s (As) with a smattering of 3s (Bs) but is slammed on all social skills. The teacher wants to send her to a "special program" with the guidance councilor to teach her social skills (which she had no problem with at her last school). The teacher did not have one single positive thing to say about her, and she was in the room for the meeting. She asks too many questions, she always wants to insert her opinion, she isn't interested in the same things as the other children and doesn't sit still....you know, all normal behavior for a highly gifted kid. The teacher thinks she should be tested for ADD and put on medication. When I asked about it at her old school I was told by the school psychologist, no, sorry, she is just gifted and they don't make a pill for that. She just requires differentiated learning, like every other child who thinks differently. I will not drug her so that the teacher doesn't have to deal with her mind. So...

I think I have talked my husband into homeschooling her (showing him the study on how many highly gifted kids drop out of school because of this kind of stuff helped.) 

Now what do I do!?!?!

I have the school policy on being approved for homeschooling:
Prior to removing the child from public school:

The parent/guardian must submit written notification of establishment of the home-based program to the appropriate administrator before the program is established, and resubmit notification on an annual basis as long as the child or children are being educated in a home-based environment.

The parent/guardian must certify in writing the name, age, place of residence, and number of hours of attendance of each child in the program.

The Superintendent shall give the notice to produce records required by law if there is probable cause to believe the program is not in compliance with the law.  Factors to be considered by the Superintendent or School Committee in deciding whether or not to approve a home education proposal may be:

The proposed curriculum and the number of hours of instruction in each of the proposed subjects. 
The competency of those teaching the children, 
The textbooks, workbooks and other instructional aids to be used by the children and the lesson plans and teaching manuals to be used by the parents. 
Periodic standardized testing of the children to ensure educational progress and the attainment of minimum standards. 

HELP!!!!

Sorry this is so long, but my heart is breaking--homework was such a chore tonight that she gave herself a nosebleed from crying--she is terrified of making any mistakes.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

Yay!  I didn't know there were homeschooling threads! 

I haven't read the whole thread, but I saved it in my favorites so I can!

 I am a mom to 5 kids who are homeschooled.  Well, really it's mostly internet schooling, but I suplement with plenty of lessons of my own.  I was going to use Sonlight curriculum this year, but the costs were adding up and we moved twice this summer.  We had to move into my parents' house while our new house wasn't ready to close, so the two moves were too much for me to deal with and I decided to put the kids back into internet school.  I also wanted my son to get a diploma, so it worked out well that way for our family.  I decided to suplement with traditional homeschooling curriculum b/c I felt like the kids were lacking in certain areas by using an internet school.  For one, my middle child was having some real spelling problems.  We started doing Sequential Spelling.  It has been wonderful.  All 4 girls love it, and I am even impressed with how well my 6 year old is spelling, and she is in kindergarten.  My son of course thinks he is too old for it.  He says it's for babies, but I make him do it anyway!  

I teach karate, so the kids get more than the average bricks and mortar kid as far as physicallity goes. 2 of my kids hold black belts and are working toward their adult black belts.  One of them is about ready to test for her black belt, so it's an exciting time in our house! Most people tell me they couldn't tell that my kids are homeschooled b/c they are very social.  I tell them that with karate and church, they have plenty of friends and outlets for socializing in positive atmospheres.

We are going to be starting sewing and cooking lessons really soon.  I am pretty good at both, and want my kids (of course my son is protesting) to have all those skills.  They also help me find deals as I am an avid couponer, run my business so they learn tons of math, social, and business skills.

Glad to meet all of you.  It's great talking with like-minded parents who enjoy spending time with their kids.  I was looking at page one of this thread when a mom was talking about some of the questions/comments us homeschooled parents will run into.  One of them was that we'll hear from people that they couldn't spend that much time with their kids everyday.  She said she didn't have a response to that, but I immediately thought of what I would say.  I like my kids.  I will only have them a short period of time from the time they are born until they decide to move out and on with their lives.  I want to take advantage of spending as much time as possible with them.  Otherwise, why did I want to have so many kids?  High five to everyone who likes being around their kids!


----------



## Pimama

Overwhelmed Mommy-  So sorry to hear that school is crushing your daughters's spirit.  I want to yell "Get her out of there!".  I think homeschool is a perfect choice for gifted children.  My 11 year old daughter is an advanced classical pianist, knows way too much about dogs and is currently studying the genetics of breeding, and writes and knits for fun on her down time.  She is socially a little awkward because she talks so much and likes to share her knowledge.  She can come across as a know it all and I'm working with her on that.  I think school would have been torture for her.  I think she would've been teased, bullied, not to mention bored to death.  She can finish her "school" in an hour or two and then she has the rest of the day to explore her many other interests.  Also, the homeschool crowd we hang out with as well as her church friends provide plenty of social practice.  She is a challenge disciplining though because passion can work both ways.

Your state requirements sound a bit complex.  I would recommend finding a local homeschool group that could guide you through the red tape.  Good luck to you and I hope you can make it work!

(Also, be prepared for a tough transition if you bring her home.  When I brought my oldest home in 4th grade it was really tough.  He struggled with changing how he thought of school and accepting me as his teacher.  It took a good 6 months before things started to fall in place)


----------



## olwyngdh

Pimama said:


> She is socially a little awkward because she talks so much and likes to share her knowledge.  She can come across as a know it all and I'm working with her on that.  I think school would have been torture for her.  I think she would've been teased, bullied, not to mention bored to death.



Wow, that sounds familar!! Right now, my girl is on a "poop" kick and that is one of the things the teacher complained about. She must have spent 45 min to an hour at Animal Kingdom last spring talking to one of the vets about how and why they use feces for diagnosing animals, and has done a bunch of research on it for both animals and humans on her own. The teacher thinks this is inappropriate. The teasing and bullying is not attended to by the teachers, because they don't see it--they don't supervise the lunch room or the playground, "Noon Mom" volunteers come in to do that. 



Pimama said:


> She can finish her "school" in an hour or two and then she has the rest of the day to explore her many other interests.



This is one of the things I am hoping for. I think we are going to draw up a contract between us, and part of it will be there will be a certain amnt of work to be done each day. If she does it in an hour or two, great! The rest of the day is hers, if it takes her six hours, same thing.



Pimama said:


> Also, the homeschool crowd we hang out with as well as her church friends provide plenty of social practice.  She is a challenge disciplining though because passion can work both ways.



I am hoping to find a good homeschool group. She does have girl scouts and dance. Church, not so much, as there really doesn't seem to be many kids in her age group unless they go to a different service than we do. Hopefully we will find out at practice for the Christmas pagent. She has always been a challenge disciplining, and this is one of the things I am really worried about with homeschooling.



Pimama said:


> Your state requirements sound a bit complex.  I would recommend finding a local homeschool group that could guide you through the red tape.  Good luck to you and I hope you can make it work!



Ok, looks like I have to hunt them down faster . I know one of the dance Moms homeschools, so she should have some leads for me. I am looking at either the Moving beyond the Page or the Calvert curriculum, but I have to see what works best for starting in the middle of the year.



Pimama said:


> (Also, be prepared for a tough transition if you bring her home.  When I brought my oldest home in 4th grade it was really tough.  He struggled with changing how he thought of school and accepting me as his teacher.  It took a good 6 months before things started to fall in place)



This is one of the things I am really worried about--school was overall a good and happy place for her in VA, unlike here. I now she still enjoys learning things, but I need to get her back to the place she believes in herself, not where she is now thinking she is stupid and ugly and isn't worth anything. 


Thank you for your advice and support--I am really scared about all of this.


----------



## southern_redhead

Well, I turned in my notice (and intent to homeschool) yesterday. I have signed up with the umbrella school, and they know not to request records until our last day before holiday break. So far, so good. I don't think anyone completely understands what I'm going to do. I felt it would be better not to get into details (different methods of teaching, traveling, taking ODS back to basics in math...) and just focus on "we won't be here." 

Last night, I went to bed and had a panic attack .... What have I done? LOL I calmed down, but it is such a big step... My ODS has been getting more excited. He and DD decided last night that they want to study a foreign language. I don't think we are going to do it as a "course" right now, but I'm looking for some introductory things.


----------



## Nicolepa

southern_redhead said:


> He and DD decided last night that they want to study a foreign language. I don't think we are going to do it as a "course" right now, but I'm looking for some introductory things.



Check and see if your library has Mango Languages.  It's an online course used by libraries.  Best part is it's free, all you need is a library card.  They have dozen's of languages!  My daughter used it to learn some spanish before she went on a Mission Trip to Chile last year.


----------



## olwyngdh

What is "Umbrella School"? I think I am going to go with Calvert, but I haven't made a firm decision.


----------



## southern_redhead

Thank you, I will look into the Mango Languages. 

An umbrella school is just a layer between you and the state/school system (or that's what it is for me.) For us, how it works is: I am listed as a teacher with their school, the kids are "enrolled" with them, and I will report grades/attendance to them twice a year. I also had to tell them what I planned to use to teach (for instance, we will use Life Of Fred for Math.) I went with an umbrella school because we have an overly zealous truancy person at school. I decided that we would use the umbrella school so that there wouldn't be any question of truancy. Our umbrella school won't tell me what to teach or when to teach it, they will just help me with meeting the state requirements for reporting. 

I'm sure that umbrella schools have broader uses, that is just why I went with one.


----------



## dis-happy

olwyngdh said:


> What is "Umbrella School"? I think I am going to go with Calvert, but I haven't made a firm decision.




With Calvert you either get the curriculum at home and do it all yourself, or you can add on the advisory teacher service, which is equilvalent (in most states) to being enrolled in school by correspondence.  They will grade the monthly tests, assess your child, have a teacher available to answer questions, provide documentation.

IIRC, MA is a difficult state to homeschool in (or it used to be, I've been homeschooling for nearly 20 years now).  You will probably be glad you have the covering of a set curriculum and/or ATS, at least for starting out.   

Wishing you the best on your HS journey!



ETA: you might find this helpful: http://hslda.org/hs/state/ma/200506200.asp

Also, look into joining HSLDA.


----------



## olwyngdh

dis-happy said:


> With Calvert you either get the curriculum at home and do it all yourself, or you can add on the advisory teacher service, which is equilvalent (in most states) to being enrolled in school by correspondence.  They will grade the monthly tests, assess your child, have a teacher available to answer questions, provide documentation.
> 
> IIRC, MA is a difficult state to homeschool in (or it used to be, I've been homeschooling for nearly 20 years now).  You will probably be glad you have the covering of a set curriculum and/or ATS, at least for starting out.
> 
> Wishing you the best on your HS journey!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: you might find this helpful: http://hslda.org/hs/state/ma/200506200.asp
> 
> Also, look into joining HSLDA.



Thank you! Looking at what I have to submit in order to homeschool has me a bit overwhelmed, and that is one of the reasons I am looking at Calvert. The 15% military discount doesn't hurt either. I just can't stand to see how this school is hurting her anymore. I can't stand to hear her calling herself stupid and useless, and I don't like her getting in trouble for asking questions. I either need to homeschool, or find a sugar-daddy to pay the $10,000 tuition at the local private gifted school, or I am going to lose my bright happy child.

I am starting to understand why there have been child suicides in this area.


----------



## Pimama

olwyngdh said:


> What is "Umbrella School"? I think I am going to go with Calvert, but I haven't made a firm decision.



Sounds like this might be a good choice for your state.  I'm not a big fan of "school-at-home" programs especially for gifted children but it sounds like your choices are more limited.  As you get more confident and learn how to work the system in your state you may be able to be more flexible.  Two of my favorite non traditional curriculums are Life of Fred math (especially for kids who pick up concepts quickly and don't need as much drill) and Michael Clay Thompson language arts (very different and not for everyone- research carefully first)

Best wishes to you and remember you don't have to do everything and answer every question.  Mix it up and do some things orally or make a game of it.  We sometimes do math on whiteboards or with window markers on the window!  If you have time, cut up a worksheet and tape the questions on the walls throughout the house so she has to find the next questions before she gets to answer it.  And last but not least, we all have bad days (or weeks or months) when it doesn't all get done or we just need to quit for the day and go to the park or clean the house or go cry in the bedroom.  It won't all be wonderful but it's worth it.

Wow, that was more unsolicited advice than I intended to write, hope you don't mind.  I think I have a soft spot for your DD because she reminds me of mine!


----------



## olwyngdh

Pimama, I appreciate all the help, suggestions, and support I can get! I am a 50 yr old mom with Fibromyalgia, and I am scared spitless jumping into this. I just know that it is what I need to do or I am going to lose her, she will become something she was never meant to be, and less than she can be.



Pimama said:


> Sounds like this might be a good choice for your state.  I'm not a big fan of "school-at-home" programs especially for gifted children but it sounds like your choices are more limited.  As you get more confident and learn how to work the system in your state you may be able to be more flexible.  Two of my favorite non traditional curriculums are Life of Fred math (especially for kids who pick up concepts quickly and don't need as much drill) and Michael Clay Thompson language arts (very different and not for everyone- research carefully first)
> 
> Best wishes to you and remember you don't have to do everything and answer every question.  Mix it up and do some things orally or make a game of it.  We sometimes do math on whiteboards or with window markers on the window!  If you have time, cut up a worksheet and tape the questions on the walls throughout the house so she has to find the next questions before she gets to answer it.  And last but not least, we all have bad days (or weeks or months) when it doesn't all get done or we just need to quit for the day and go to the park or clean the house or go cry in the bedroom.  It won't all be wonderful but it's worth it.
> 
> Wow, that was more unsolicited advice than I intended to write, hope you don't mind.  I think I have a soft spot for your DD because she reminds me of mine!


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

Ugh!  I am frustrated!  Some of my kids had physicals today, and my son (15) was one of them.  At that age our doctor hands out a questionnaire to the kids and has them answer questions about how they are feeling and what body parts are hurting so that parents aren't the ones answering for the kids.  So my son answers the question about school as "less interested in school".  I have to say, my kids have a phenomenal doctor, but he irritated me a bit today.  

The doctor has me sit in a room without my son and shows me the sheet with his answer on it, and asks what it's about.  I answered that Michael doesn't like school.  It's not a new thing, he would rather not do school.  He'd rather play his guitar, which is very normal for boys.  He then tells me that he would prefer if I put Michael in a regular school. 

The long and short of it is that I told him Michael doesn't want to go to regular school, so he said that I should make him.  I said that I didn't want to, and he said it was my choice, but he felt I should make him go.  He expressed that at some point the curriculum will be more than I can handle teaching him, and that it would be better for someone else to be monitoring him to make sure he isn't being lazy with school.  I then explained that with internet schooling he has teachers for each subject, and Yes, it is much harder this year for high school, but he is kept accountable for his work.  He has to do voice recordings, live lessons, etc...to keep in contact with his teachers.  

I came home and told my mom what he said, and she said "the only thing that I can say about him going back to school is that it would be quieter for you to teach the girls if he weren't home irritating them."  He's a great kid who makes good choices when it matters, but sometimes he is a distraction at home b/c he is the only boy, so he likes to cause mayhem.  

Neither person was trying to be rude or anything, so I don't want to make it seem that way.  I respect their opinions, but even if I were the one teaching my son everything, I am smart enough to do it.  I graduated 7th in my class, and had straight A's!!!!  I felt like he thinks I am dumb!  

I just have to say that my life probably would be easier if I sent my kids back to bricks and mortar, but I wouldn't see my kids.  I like being around my kids.  I don't like that they got picked on and it was a distraction for them.  I like that they are strong and confident doing things as we are doing them now, and I don't want the hours when they would be home spent doing homework!  We do school, then we are free.  We aren't tied down by tons of extra work.  Everything we do is a lesson, and I love that.  Sorry to vent, but I needed to tell someone!!!

On a lighter note, this next week we are going to attempt a tighter schedule. Right now we are on a martial arts schedule, and it is kicking my butt.  We are up too late, wake up too late, and end up doing school mid-day instead of in the morning with our afternoons free.  My goal is to get up earlier, get work done in the morning, chores done after lunch, dinner made and eaten before karate, and kids in bed shortly after arriving home from karate so momma can get to bed at a humane hour.  Care to share how tight or loose your school schedules are?


----------



## olwyngdh

DD9 is taking the mid-year placement test for Calvert School right now, and if I had not been convinced before that pulling her out of the pubic school and homeschooling her was the best option, I would be now. I am SOOOOOO tired of hearing "I'm stupid," "I hate myself" "Why do I have to do this, I'm useless," "I bet your sorry youhave such a dumb kid," etc. I am about ready to scream! I looked over the test before giving it to her, and I think there are maybe 3 math problems she may not know how to do, and she missed a couple in underlining adverbs, but that is it. I know what a joy school was for her before this move, and this is killing me. She has lost all her self-confidence. I just want to cry.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

olwyngdh said:


> DD9 is taking the mid-year placement test for Calvert School right now, and if I had not been convinced before that pulling her out of the pubic school and homeschooling her was the best option, I would be now. I am SOOOOOO tired of hearing "I'm stupid," "I hate myself" "Why do I have to do this, I'm useless," "I bet your sorry youhave such a dumb kid," etc. I am about ready to scream! I looked over the test before giving it to her, and I think there are maybe 3 math problems she may not know how to do, and she missed a couple in underlining adverbs, but that is it. I know what a joy school was for her before this move, and this is killing me. She has lost all her self-confidence. I just want to cry.


I am glad you are taking control of the situation.  I was just wondering if you ever thought about having her take some karate to help her regain her self-confidence?  Maybe the combination of the two things will help her!  I did not always teach karate, so I am speaking from the experience of having come in as a family of students and seeing the growth in confidence in my kids.  My oldest daughter used to be so shy she would hide behind me.  Now she performs in front of huge audiences, is a leader in many community projects, and is one of the most confident girls I've ever seen.  Homeschooling will help her because she will probably thrive.  I just wondered if you knew what karate can do for girls and self-confidence.  You can read my pre-trip report if you are interested, and see some pics of my kids in action in regards to karate.  If you aren't interested, no biggie!  I've also inserted a link to my formerly shy girl's utube video of her competing and beating some boys in her weight class.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrHEcF1MwLQ

If you think it's something you'd like her to try, I am sure that you can find some local schools that offer free trials.  Good luck!


----------



## olwyngdh

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> I am glad you are taking control of the situation.  I was just wondering if you ever thought about having her take some karate to help her regain her self-confidence?
> 
> If you think it's something you'd like her to try, I am sure that you can find some local schools that offer free trials.  Good luck!



I hadn't thought about karate,I think mostly because she is so tiny--she is only 50 lbs at 9. She has been dancing for 5 years, (ballet, Jazz, Tap, and Musical Theatre) and has a really high metabolism, so she is thin, but she is also a full head shorter than most of the girls her age--and that is one of the things she gets picked on about. She wears a size 8 in length, but only a 4 around. There is a school down the street, I will have to see if they offer trial classes.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

olwyngdh said:


> I hadn't thought about karate,I think mostly because she is so tiny--she is only 50 lbs at 9. She has been dancing for 5 years, (ballet, Jazz, Tap, and Musical Theatre) and has a really high metabolism, so she is thin, but she is also a full head shorter than most of the girls her age--and that is one of the things she gets picked on about. She wears a size 8 in length, but only a 4 around. There is a school down the street, I will have to see if they offer trial classes.



That's the nice thing about karate.  I have kids of all sizes I teach.  I have kids who were born prematurely, so they are tiny, and I have kids with growth disorders that are 12 and look like fully grown men.  We always tell our students that their journey to black belt is their journey and theirs alone.  It's an individual path that is supported by a team, if that makes sense.  I hope she finds her bliss.  I've seen kids come in our doors as shy kids who feel as though they have no self worth, and unfortunately alot of that comes from being teased or from struggles in school.  I've seen those same kids go on to get black belts and their confidence level soars.  Plus there's the added bonus of your daughter learning how to defend herself.  That will come in handy when she dates!  I for one love that my daughters will be able to take care of business if a boy gets out of control. On the flipside,  I also love that my son learns self-control and respect so he doesn't become one of those boys.  Keep me posted on what you find out at that school if you decide to go that route!  Most schools offer some kind of free trial, so you should be able to find something.


----------



## DisneyWalle

mom2att said:


> Exploring America is the Notgrass High School curriculum.  America the Beautiful is for middle school.  My dd used Exploring America for 9th and I found it to be a very well-designed and thought out program.  It's quite wordy and incorporates literature like _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ and _The Scarlet Letter_, which are certainly high school materials.  So unless your 11-year-old is exceptionally bright and ready for higher order thinking, America the Beautiful might be a better choice.  My niece is currently doing this one and LOVES it.



Thank you....At the time, I requested help I was not aware that a middle school curriculum was offered.  After checking the companies website, I discovered America the Beautiful and I did decide to go with this program.  I received the books the other day and started reviewing the materials to work out daily lesson plans.  I love it!  It is definitely a change from Mystery of History because the lessons are shorter and not as in-depth.  However, I feel that this is a good introduction to US History.  What I like best about the curriculum is the excellent tie-ins for reading, Bible and writing.  We are taking the rest of December off for Christmas and plan on beginning 7th grade.  It is my sincere hope that my son enjoys America the Beautiful because I am leaning towards using Exploring America once he enters high school years.  Thank you to everyone who offered their reviews and opinions -- I love the Dis.


----------



## DisneyWalle

I have a question for anyone with middle school aged boys who don't enjoy sports of any kind......

My son who is 11 dislikes all sports related activities.  I purchased a trampoline in hopes that he might enjoy it as a form of physical activity but alas he doesn't.  He will go out and jump on it (with the cats) if I ask him to but not voluntarily.  We live on 20 acres with dogs, cats and pot belly pigs --- there is lots that he could do but he just isn't interested (he would prefer to read and practice piano).   My husband and I talk all the time about how we would have loved 20 acres of wooded land in the country to play on at his age.

Little more backstory....he has been enrolled in basketball, karate and soccer and he didn't take to any of those sports.  He refuses to let me sign him up for baseball or pee-wee football which are offered by our community.  Thats it for our small rural town, no more organized sport-like activities are offered.

So my question is....Does anyone else have a young boy who is similar to this?  If so, I would like to know what you do to get him to be more active and especially active outside.


----------



## Disney4us2

DisneyWalle said:


> I have a question for anyone with middle school aged boys who don't enjoy sports of any kind......
> 
> My son who is 11 dislikes all sports related activities.  I purchased a trampoline in hopes that he might enjoy it as a form of physical activity but alas he doesn't.  He will go out and jump on it (with the cats) if I ask him to but not voluntarily.  We live on 20 acres with dogs, cats and pot belly pigs --- there is lots that he could do but he just isn't interested (he would prefer to read and practice piano).   My husband and I talk all the time about how we would have loved 20 acres of wooded land in the country to play on at his age.
> 
> Little more backstory....he has been enrolled in basketball, karate and soccer and he didn't take to any of those sports.  He refuses to let me sign him up for baseball or pee-wee football which are offered by our community.  Thats it for our small rural town, no more organized sport-like activities are offered.
> 
> So my question is....Does anyone else have a young boy who is similar to this?  If so, I would like to know what you do to get him to be more active and especially active outside.



I am on the opposite end.  My DD (12) loves most sports.  I have her in ice skating.  She has been doing it for several years.  I like that it is more of an individual sport with the exceptions of the competitions she has done.  She loves learning new elements, jumps and spins etc.   

She also love riding her bike.  At least it is physical activity.

Good luck, hope you find something that he likes.


----------



## dis-happy

DisneyWalle said:


> I have a question for anyone with middle school aged boys who don't enjoy sports of any kind......
> 
> My son who is 11 dislikes all sports related activities.  I purchased a trampoline in hopes that he might enjoy it as a form of physical activity but alas he doesn't.  He will go out and jump on it (with the cats) if I ask him to but not voluntarily.  We live on 20 acres with dogs, cats and pot belly pigs --- there is lots that he could do but he just isn't interested (he would prefer to read and practice piano).   My husband and I talk all the time about how we would have loved 20 acres of wooded land in the country to play on at his age.
> 
> Little more backstory....he has been enrolled in basketball, karate and soccer and he didn't take to any of those sports.  He refuses to let me sign him up for baseball or pee-wee football which are offered by our community.  Thats it for our small rural town, no more organized sport-like activities are offered.
> 
> So my question is....Does anyone else have a young boy who is similar to this?  If so, I would like to know what you do to get him to be more active and especially active outside.



Since you have acreage, could you try horseback riding?  Maybe it could eventually lead to owning a horse too.

Also, my kids preferred individual sports to team sports---swimming, tennis, horseback riding, for example.  They seemed to enjoy watiching their own prowess develop over time vs. the team mentality/pressure.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

DisneyWalle said:


> I have a question for anyone with middle school aged boys who don't enjoy sports of any kind......
> 
> My son who is 11 dislikes all sports related activities.  I purchased a trampoline in hopes that he might enjoy it as a form of physical activity but alas he doesn't.  He will go out and jump on it (with the cats) if I ask him to but not voluntarily.  We live on 20 acres with dogs, cats and pot belly pigs --- there is lots that he could do but he just isn't interested (he would prefer to read and practice piano).   My husband and I talk all the time about how we would have loved 20 acres of wooded land in the country to play on at his age.
> 
> Little more backstory....he has been enrolled in basketball, karate and soccer and he didn't take to any of those sports.  He refuses to let me sign him up for baseball or pee-wee football which are offered by our community.  Thats it for our small rural town, no more organized sport-like activities are offered.
> 
> So my question is....Does anyone else have a young boy who is similar to this?  If so, I would like to know what you do to get him to be more active and especially active outside.



I understand your son b/c I was the same way.  I did love to go out and ride my bike and such though.  As I got older I stayed inside as much as I could, and I would lock myself in my room for days with a book.  

I see kids like this all the time at our studio, and I'm glad you recognize the importance of making sure your son is exercising.  Have you tried disguising outside play?  We often come across kids (and I know this is not the problem with your son, I am just using it as an example) who are very inactive usually due to video games, TV, and computer.  They lack focus and imagination b/c these activities require no imagination to complete.  Focusing on a book or music is a much healthier activity than the other activities I listed, so I am glad he is at least interested in something healthy!  It takes weeks for us to get those other kids to start looking us in the eye and having fun in classes.  Again, I know this isn't your son, but I wanted to tell you about these kids so you can read about how we get them engaged in physical activity.  If it were me trying to get a student involved who was resistant, I would make them think we were playing.  We have to disguise the work we want to accomplish with them by playing games.  Maybe you could try this with your son.  Maybe try going outside as a family and play a game like dodgeball or 4 square basketball.  If you start doing these things in small increments, your son won't even recognize that he's doing something physical.  He will just start to think of it as fun time with the family.  It may be a trial at first to see what works, and it might even be a hassle b/c he may resist.  Just remember, parents shouldn't quit on their kids.  Unfortunately that is something I see often too.  

I'll be honest, sometimes my kids resist going to karate.  It's not an option though.  I'm not Hitler about it, but it is something that we just do in our family, so there's no complaining allowed.  We try and instill in our kids that nothing is worth doing if it's not hard.  If it's hard it will be more rewarding in the end.  Our philosophy is that the hard work we put in now as parents will pay off in our children down the road.  They will have a good work ethic and be finishers of goals b/c they were required to see things through to the end as kids.  

I hope he finds something he loves to do.  If you need game ideas, I am full of them b/c I do it on a daily basis!  Let me know!  There's nothing wrong with disguising work as play.  It gets the job done, and the kids are none the wiser!  Have fun!


----------



## mdcousins

Hi all. This is our third year homeschooling, and I have a question. How do so many homeschool familes complete their school work in an hour or two per day? I am not being fasecious, I'm just really curious. We homeschool M-Th, but it takes all day...literally from about 830-9 until 3-4 (with an hour for lunch). I feel like if I cut anything out, she won't be getting what she needs, but I envy the families that have so much free time. How do you do it?


----------



## southern_redhead

DisneyWalle said:


> I have a question for anyone with middle school aged boys who don't enjoy sports of any kind......



Oh, this could be me! My oldest is 12, and he isn't interested in sports at all. The few times he's tried them, it hasn't been a happy experience. He does, however, like solitary exercise. He loves to rollerblade. When he was younger, he had a set of skates. I think, now that all the kids skate, we will get skates again. You can even do that on your road (provided it's paved, fairly smooth, and not too busy.....) DS will also walk with me. We each have our iPods going, we just enjoy being "together". We have a trampoline, too. He will get on it with his brother and sister. It sounds like your DS is an "only". Does he have some buddies that could come jump with him? 

DD will also shoot basketball by herself some, so that might be an idea. 

Motivating my DS to M-O-V-E is something I plan to focus on after we come home next week. It was hard to argue with him to be active when I, myself, was physically and mentally exhausted after a full day of school (so I knew he probably was, too.) Also, like you, we live in a small town right now and it really limits things we can do. There is no Y to swim, no ice rink near enough to take ice skating lessons, we DO have a walking track but you can't put bikes or skates on it.....so if little ones want to do that you have to live on the right kind of street (thankfully, we do.) 

I have a question for Blackbeltdisneygirl. How much do you push your students to compete? I signed DS12 up for Karate when he was 7. We didn't take for very long. From the first class, all the instructor talked about was preparing for competition and competing. He also had twice a week sessions (once at 7 at night during the week, and once at 8 am on Saturday morning - ) If you were competing, I believe he also tried to hold another practice during the week. I thought it was a little much for a beginner. DS burned out quickly, it was just too hard with school/homework/trying to get into bed at a decent hour. I confess, I know very little about martial arts. Can you not move through the belts without competing? I think, if DS could have taken a once a week class that wasn't focused on competition, he might have enjoyed it more. Perhaps that is impossible, though?


----------



## DisneyWalle

Thank you to everyone who has replied...Let me take a moment to answer a few questions.

He is an only child.  We wanted to have more but it just wasn't meant for us.  Being an only child, he is very independent and enjoys a lot of indoor activities such as: models, legos, piano, and reading.  I call him "my little old man" because his favorite thing to do is read a book in the barn while its raining (tin roof).  He is a very easy-going child and is happy to do almost anything as a family.  We do travel a lot -- field trips and vacations, in such - all of which he loves.  His favorite field trip/vacations are to Disney for Disney classes (My husband and I love these as well).

He use to enjoy soccer and he did play it for about 2 years before the competitive nature of the other kids and sadly the parents squashed whatever desire he had to play it.  He does not like the pressure that comes with competitive team sports (I really can't blame him).  Now, he is cool as a cucumber playing piano at recitals and in church ---tons of people listening to him ---that doesn't bother him but of course no one is yelling at him.

We do play games as a family outdoors --- he loves "hunting" us with the Nerf guns (think paintball but with Nerf darts).   He likes helping his daddy gather and cut wood for our bonfires (but we don't do this on a regular basis - maybe twice a month).  He also helps my husband dig fence post holes, when asked.  I would just love to find a way to motivate him to be active outside more often than when we are working on our place.

We, unfortunately, do not live near any other children.  The closest child lived a mile away and he moved last year.  We bought our land 2 years ago which moved us an hour away from our very active homeschool group.  With gas prices, its just not reasonable to drive into town frequently.  So outside of church, we are his reliable "playmates".  He does have a cousin that he used to do a lot of outdoor playing with -- but that cousin recently turned 16 and discovered girls.  So he isn't around much anymore. My son visits his grandparents on the weekend while we work and he will play with the little boy next door when he is home.

We have discussed adding a horse to our collection of animals but as of right now, its just not feasible.  The money it would take to maintain the horse is just not there considering we already have 20 pot belly pigs, 6 barn cats and a dog. 

We have talked about adding ramps for riding bikes/skateboards but he just isn't interested.  We have even discussed a pool because he likes playing in them on vacations but he said no.

Now, he will walk on our treadmill inside the house and he will walk on this for an hour at a time while he watches tv.  But he won't go outside for a walk unless I ask him to.  So he is active just not outside where you would think an 11 year-old boy would want to be.  I know he can't be the only young boy like this.  

I do recognize that him being an only child plays a huge part in this.  I just remember as a child that I played outside by myself with my toys and just feel like he should want to as well.  My husband really doesn't understand him, since he played football and hunted when he was younger.  I have considered buying or letting him make a marshmallow gun, since he likes to build, and letting him shoot marshmallows at the pigs.  The pigs would love the marshmallows and would chase and "hunt" him if he hid from them with marshmallows.  (They are pets and extremely gentle ---they will sit in his lap if he sits down)

*Blackbeltdisneygirl* - if you have game suggestions I am willing to try them.  We have 10 acres that are open pasture so anything can be played out there.

I'm just curious if this is a growing trend among children these days.  It just seems that instead of active playing its becoming more and more sedentary play.


----------



## DisneyWalle

mdcousins said:


> Hi all. This is our third year homeschooling, and I have a question. How do so many homeschool familes complete their school work in an hour or two per day? I am not being fasecious, I'm just really curious. We homeschool M-Th, but it takes all day...literally from about 830-9 until 3-4 (with an hour for lunch). I feel like if I cut anything out, she won't be getting what she needs, but I envy the families that have so much free time. How do you do it?




Our homeschooling day begins at 730 and ends at roughly 130/200.  We only take 30 minutes for lunch.  This is as condensed as we can make our school day with the exception of Fridays.  Fridays are for studying and completing writing assignments, so those days usually only involve 2 -3 hours.  So our schedule is very similar to yours.


----------



## chicagoshannon

mdcousins said:


> Hi all. This is our third year homeschooling, and I have a question. How do so many homeschool familes complete their school work in an hour or two per day? I am not being fasecious, I'm just really curious. We homeschool M-Th, but it takes all day...literally from about 830-9 until 3-4 (with an hour for lunch). I feel like if I cut anything out, she won't be getting what she needs, but I envy the families that have so much free time. How do you do it?



Our day currently only takes 1-2 hours.  She's just in kindergarten though and we're not really doing any extras yet.  We do read alouds, Bible, science, math, handwriting, and reading.  We rarely do science experiments and do art once in a while.  I'm guessing that next year will take one hour longer then this year.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

southern_redhead said:


> I have a question for Blackbeltdisneygirl. How much do you push your students to compete? I signed DS12 up for Karate when he was 7. We didn't take for very long. From the first class, all the instructor talked about was preparing for competition and competing. He also had twice a week sessions (once at 7 at night during the week, and once at 8 am on Saturday morning - ) If you were competing, I believe he also tried to hold another practice during the week. I thought it was a little much for a beginner. DS burned out quickly, it was just too hard with school/homework/trying to get into bed at a decent hour. I confess, I know very little about martial arts. Can you not move through the belts without competing? I think, if DS could have taken a once a week class that wasn't focused on competition, he might have enjoyed it more. Perhaps that is impossible, though?



I don't push my students at all to compete.  It is a personal choice.  Our school didn't even start competing until about 3 years ago.  It's never been our focus.  We started a competition team about 1 1/2 years ago, but it is mostly adults.  We also don't compete in stand up (American Kenpo), just in grappling.  That further limits the amount of students who compete b/c some only do Kenpo, not ground work.  Not all of my children compete yet either.  My son and oldest daughter are the only ones out of 5 who do.  My second oldest daughter is looking forward to competing though, and is in the process of training to do so.  My son doesn't like it much anymore, but if I let him out of it, he would sit around playing guitar all day.  I want him to stay well-rounded, so he competes maybe once a year, and trains 3 days a week.  My daughter loves it.  (he still likes karate, so I wanted to specify that.  Even if he didn't, he doesn't have a choice in the matter b/c I won't quit on him.  Sometimes we have to push our kids to be the best they can be without crushing their spirits. Karate is just part of our day.)

Anyway, you should be able to find a school that doesn't focus on competing.  Our school does not require it for moving through the belt rankings.  Again, it is not our focus.  Our focus is building strong, confident, respectful kids who have the skills they need to defend themselves.  The only reason we started competing in the first place was b/c in the studio you can't go hard on your training partners, so it was a chance for us to test skills to see where our shortcomings were.  I would look around for a school that doesn't require it to get through the beltrankings.  Belts are VERY important to a child building confidence.  I often have to have conversations with parents who say they aren't going to make their kids go through the rankings.  It is something that the kids work very hard to earn, and it is crucial to confidence building.  At age 7, our kids' classes are between 4:45 and 7.  7 is for mostly the kids who are learning in specialized classes like weapons, so they aren't required.  There should be a school near you somewhere that has earlier classes.  Though at age 12, in our program, you child would be considered an adult, and classes end at 9 for adults.  I guess I would just do some research on the schools in your area to see what might suit your family and your schedule.  Most schools offer some sort of free trial.  I don't want to knock the other school, but it seems to me that a karate school should be focused on the wellbeing of its students, not on winning medals or trophies.  



DisneyWalle said:


> He use to enjoy soccer and he did play it for about 2 years before the competitive nature of the other kids and sadly the parents squashed whatever desire he had to play it.  He does not like the pressure that comes with competitive team sports (I really can't blame him).  Now, he is cool as a cucumber playing piano at recitals and in church ---tons of people listening to him ---that doesn't bother him but of course no one is yelling at him.
> 
> We do play games as a family outdoors --- he loves "hunting" us with the Nerf guns (think paintball but with Nerf darts).   He likes helping his daddy gather and cut wood for our bonfires (but we don't do this on a regular basis - maybe twice a month).  He also helps my husband dig fence post holes, when asked.  I would just love to find a way to motivate him to be active outside more often than when we are working on our place.
> 
> We have discussed adding a horse to our collection of animals but as of right now, its just not feasible.  The money it would take to maintain the horse is just not there considering we already have 20 pot belly pigs, 6 barn cats and a dog.
> 
> Now, he will walk on our treadmill inside the house and he will walk on this for an hour at a time while he watches tv.  But he won't go outside for a walk unless I ask him to.  So he is active just not outside where you would think an 11 year-old boy would want to be.  I know he can't be the only young boy like this.
> 
> I have considered buying or letting him make a marshmallow gun, since he likes to build, and letting him shoot marshmallows at the pigs.  The pigs would love the marshmallows and would chase and "hunt" him if he hid from them with marshmallows.  (They are pets and extremely gentle ---they will sit in his lap if he sits down)
> 
> *Blackbeltdisneygirl* - if you have game suggestions I am willing to try them.  We have 10 acres that are open pasture so anything can be played out there.
> 
> I'm just curious if this is a growing trend among children these days.  It just seems that instead of active playing its becoming more and more sedentary play.



I think you have a kid who does seem to enjoy a healthy balance, now that you have given us more information!  It's great that he walks on the treadmill!  I hate the treadmill!  Guess that's why I do karate.  He obviously enjoys shooting in a fun environment, so I like the idea of the marshmallow gun.  There are plenty of instructional videos online on how to make one yourself, so maybe that could be an outdoor family project.  We were talking about making them with our kids as an offshoot of my business (I sell products at flea markets on the side),  and haven't gotten there yet.  My son is recently really into airsoft guns.  They are safe as long as you wear eye protection.  They don't hurt as much as paintball, and the bb's are tiny, so they don't leave a huge mess.  One of my son's friends likes to set up bales of straw and other obstacles.  They have safe zones where you can remove eye protection if needed and you cannot be shot.  It's a great way to get your son moving and playing outside.  With an only child, mom and dad have to be really active in their play instead of letting them hang out with their siblings while you work.  On the other hand, it might be a great way for your hubby and son to reconnect.  Your hubby obviously can handle shooting, so having an airsoft war will be a great way to connect on the same level.  The guns can be really affordable too.  Look on ebay and at flea markets.  


With that much land and with your animals, there is a lot of work that has to be done, I am sure.  Sometimes with our students, we will do timed drills.  It turns something that is maybe not so fun into something the kids look forward to.  For example, we will take gear, pads, balls, and pretty much anything soft that we use in the studio, and pile it in the middle of the mat.  We then have the kids run a speed drill where they are only allowed to take one item at a time and put it away.  We time them, and they try to beat their time.  This is a drill we run to help parents see a fun way to get kids to clean their rooms and such.  I am sure you could alter this to fit whatever you are working on in regards to your chores.  That way, not only are the chores getting done, but he is running and being active.  He'll get a kick out of trying to beat his times.  Oh, and it doen't count if they do a sloppy job.  We toss the item back in the mix, and they have to do it again.  That way the job is getting done right and fast.  

Relay races are a great way to get kids moving.  I change it up all the time.  One day I will tell the kids to warm up by making their bottoms hit four corners of the mat.  This is easy with a wide open space.  You can just map out four corners.  It's funny to see them running and sitting, running and sitting until they get all four corners.  I've done this with all kinds of changes, like doing crab crawls to all four corners and such.  Again, they are trying to beat their times.  We also do line drills where they are going in straight lines and doing all kinds of different things.  We'll do cartwheels down the line, forward rolls, wheelbarrows, snap kicks, bear crawls (hands down on the ground, butts up in the air), seals (bellies on the ground, but hands are pushing arms up so head is up in the air.  they use only their arms to pull them along), scorpions (hands down, one leg up and straight, they sort of hop on one foot and two hands all the way down), etc... 

Obstacle courses are fantastic, and again can be timed.  We do over and under obstacles, in, out, and around obstacles, rope climbs, rope swings (instead of climbing the rope, swing across something) etc...How fun would it be for your son to come outside and mom and dad have an obstacle course set up.  It's even more fun if mom and dad participate and time themselves too!  They love the safe competition that is good-natured.  

Let me know if we are on the right track.  I can give you more if you think we are heading in the right direction.  If not, I can give you others.  

Sedentary lifestyles are becoming an epidemic, so you are absolutely right in thinking it is becoming more common.  Kids spend most of their time on computers, video games, TV, play that involves sitting, etc...  I often have to undo that damage.  I see overweight children on a daily basis, and have to get them moving and refocused.  I have a weight issue, but it's not for lack of trying.  It's due to thyroid and some major health issues I've had.  I refuse to let it happen to my kids, and that's why I get them involved in so many outdoor activities and karate.  I do want you to know that what you describe about your son paints a picture of a child with a pretty healthy balance.  I wouldn't have a problem teaching him in classes b/c he already seems to be a focused kid.  As long as he is exercising at least 30 minutes to an hour a day, I wouldn't be too worried.  What really matters is making sure he develops good habits so he doesn't become overweight as an adult by not making exercise a habit.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

I haven't been on this thread in a long while, but have a question.

I'm cleaning closets and finding homeschool books I want to sell.  I used mostly Abeka and those individual books might not be worth the trouble, but I have 4 years of Teaching Textbooks which are nearly $200 each new.

Have you all sold online?  I heard of some site like Vegetable or Vitamin--don't remember.

Thanks!


----------



## OnlyDisney

BabyZsMom said:


> I think I'm getting ahead of myself, when I post this.. But I'm 30 weeks pregnant, and already considering homeschooling for when he gets old enough. I can't imagine sending my son to the schools I was brought up in, they're horrible now.



You're in good company!  I already knew I was going to homeschool even before I became pregnant.  It's great that you have all this time to research homeschooling ideas.


----------



## jacksmomma

Our homeschool day takes about 1-1.5 hours but my son is in KG.  Our day starts with calendar and then we do read alouds, our curriculum, the active lesson of our day, and then some lapbook work.  I tpically teach 4 days a week.  (If I only teach 3 days in a given week each day is a little longer to allow for the extra work.)


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

My daughter is in KG.  Her lessons take about 1 to 2 hours depending on what is being covered.  She does some reading, writing, games, math, music, art, etc...and paperwork is done in between.  

My older kids take a while though.  Again, theirs is internet schooling, but as long as they stay caught up, they can be done anywhere from 2-3 hours.  The problem is that they get distracted.  Then they get behind.  By behind, I don't mean they won't finish in time, it just means I am a bit more stressed b/c those lessons come up as overdues on their schedules.  Makes me a bit nuts.  

I've also added in some extra work on the side this year.  We are doing Sequential Spelling b/c my 11 year old was bad at spelling.  That takes us about 20 minutes, but the kids really enjoy it.  I've been noticing the spelling improving so much already.  My 6 year old even joins in and is doing so well.  I didn't think she could participate b/c she is just learning to read.  She is grasping it so well I can't believe it!!!  

I would say we average about 4 hours for the older kids but that includes lunch and me telling them to get back to their computers pretty frequently!


----------



## tikilyn

Ugh, I need guidance, help me please!

Today I received a voice mail from my ds8 3rd grade teacher telling me that I needed to put my ds to bed earlier because he didn't do good on his bench mark test (he made a 45 which is an F!). So in turn when I couldn't reach her ( and I was livid at this point) I left her a not so nice message with the school receptionist, pretty much telling here what I thought about her and her teaching skills. First off my ds8 bed time is 9pm. Thats not late at all and I think it's a normal time.

My ds has been struggling all year. His grades are mostly A's and B's with a few C's thrown in the mix. During class the teacher can't get him to concentrate, she says he's off in his own world playing video games in his head when he should be paying attention to her. He's really bad in Math and spelling. Reading he is ok but not the greatest. And his handwriting is the pits (thats my own opinion). Lets just say that this year has been the worst.

Dh and I have talked about putting him in our local public charter school but the down side to it is that he won't be able to attend until next year and that's if he gets in (lottery style). So what I am thinking about doing is pulling him out of school this year during Christmas break. Take the next six months and work with him on my own. Really concentrating on math, reading, writing, spelling. Then if he gets in have him repeat 3rd grade. 

I just don't know where to start. The really good thing about homeschool is that we live in Texas! Anyone want to help me get started. I don't have a ton of cash to spend right now to go out and buy whole curriculum's at this moment. 

Thanks Sabrina


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

tikilyn said:


> Ugh, I need guidance, help me please!
> 
> Today I received a voice mail from my ds8 3rd grade teacher telling me that I needed to put my ds to bed earlier because he didn't do good on his bench mark test (he made a 45 which is an F!). So in turn when I couldn't reach her ( and I was livid at this point) I left her a not so nice message with the school receptionist, pretty much telling here what I thought about her and her teaching skills. First off my ds8 bed time is 9pm. Thats not late at all and I think it's a normal time.
> 
> My ds has been struggling all year. His grades are mostly A's and B's with a few C's thrown in the mix. During class the teacher can't get him to concentrate, she says he's off in his own world playing video games in his head when he should be paying attention to her. He's really bad in Math and spelling. Reading he is ok but not the greatest. And his handwriting is the pits (thats my own opinion). Lets just say that this year has been the worst.
> 
> Dh and I have talked about putting him in our local public charter school but the down side to it is that he won't be able to attend until next year and that's if he gets in (lottery style). So what I am thinking about doing is pulling him out of school this year during Christmas break. Take the next six months and work with him on my own. Really concentrating on math, reading, writing, spelling. Then if he gets in have him repeat 3rd grade.
> 
> I just don't know where to start. The really good thing about homeschool is that we live in Texas! Anyone want to help me get started. I don't have a ton of cash to spend right now to go out and buy whole curriculum's at this moment.
> 
> Thanks Sabrina


Sounds like homeschooling is going to be right up his alley.  I think it's unfortunate that a teacher would say that he is playing video games in his head.  Does he play a lot of video games in his free time at home?  

If you cannot afford curriculum right now, maybe you should think about one of the internet schools out there.  We use Connections Academy.  It is not for everyone.  I use it b/c I have 5 kids and I don't have the time to come up with curriculum for 5 different age levels between school, training, teaching karate, and dealing with health issues.  We were going to attempt to use Sonlight curriculum this year, which I think my daughter's would've loved, but were unable to due to a surprise move. Two days before we left for Disney in May we found out the owner of our last house was going to rent the house to his friends, so we needed to find a new house.  We went to Disney, enjoyed ourselves immensely, came home, packed up our house, moved to my parents' house for 3 weeks, bought a new house, moved in, and then realized we didn't have the time or funds to do Sonlight.  So...here we are back at Connections!  We actually love it this year b/c they changed a lot, so it is a much better fit for our kids.  Anyway, back on subject.  Connections and some of the other K-12 internet schools are considered public schools.  They are completely free to attend.  You will have to provide them with some information from the schools such as state testing, and will have to do some placement testing to get started.  It's not a hard process if you fax all the info to them, and we are getting ready to start a new semester in January, so if you move fast you will be just in time.  Maybe he will not even have to repeat 3rd grade if he does well enough.  

I will tell you a little about Connections so you know what to expect in case you are interested.  Like I said, it is a public school, so the money that would be directed to your son's school that he attends right now would be directed instead to the internet school of your choosing.  I know for sure this is how Connections works, but I cannot attest for any others.  You could go right on their website to get the process started.  In our state each child gets their own computer, so we have 5 Connections computers in our house.  I don't know if that is how they do it in your state.  About every 3 months we get an internet subsidy card to help pay for your internet.  It's $50 for 3 months I think.  You obviously already have internet, so it will be a bonus to have someone help you pay for it.  Your son would be required to take state testing, but Connections has tons of resources to make sure they are ready for it. Your son would have a teacher that he has to keep in contact with through phone calls, live lessons, and webmails (essentially emails but only within the school, not public).  You can choose to do outings with the school or not.  He would be required to submit certain projects online or via mail that are called portfolios.  This has improved greatly b/c they listened to parent feedback and cut down the number of portfolios required.  They aren't hard projects at all.  You can schedule lessons to work with your schedule.  Anything you do outside the curriculum counts as school credit.  For instance, we do karate, play outside, chores, lunch time, etc...and it all counts.  As for state testing, the school gives us a gas card for driving out to whatever testing location is closest to you.  

Hope that helps.  If you are interested in going that route, and have more questions, let me know.  I too had to pull my kids out of school at one time.  It was a mess, but I refused to let a principal tell me he didn't want families to participate in school activities.  What?  Don't parents take an interest in what their kids do at school anymore? He didn't want us to come watch our kids put on a veterans day show, and he was mad when we showed up for the Halloween parties.  Who ever heard of a Halloween school party where parents aren't allowed to help out?  We moved them to another school where the principal was phenomenal.  I was sorry to move out of that school district.  That's when we chose our current path.


----------



## tikilyn

Blackbeltdisneygirl said:


> Sounds like homeschooling is going to be right up his alley.  I think it's unfortunate that a teacher would say that he is playing video games in his head.  Does he play a lot of video games in his free time at home?
> 
> If you cannot afford curriculum right now, maybe you should think about one of the internet schools out there.  We use Connections Academy.  It is not for everyone.  I use it b/c I have 5 kids and I don't have the time to come up with curriculum for 5 different age levels between school, training, teaching karate, and dealing with health issues.  We were going to attempt to use Sonlight curriculum this year, which I think my daughter's would've loved, but were unable to due to a surprise move. Two days before we left for Disney in May we found out the owner of our last house was going to rent the house to his friends, so we needed to find a new house.  We went to Disney, enjoyed ourselves immensely, came home, packed up our house, moved to my parents' house for 3 weeks, bought a new house, moved in, and then realized we didn't have the time or funds to do Sonlight.  So...here we are back at Connections!  We actually love it this year b/c they changed a lot, so it is a much better fit for our kids.  Anyway, back on subject.  Connections and some of the other K-12 internet schools are considered public schools.  They are completely free to attend.  You will have to provide them with some information from the schools such as state testing, and will have to do some placement testing to get started.  It's not a hard process if you fax all the info to them, and we are getting ready to start a new semester in January, so if you move fast you will be just in time.  Maybe he will not even have to repeat 3rd grade if he does well enough.
> 
> I will tell you a little about Connections so you know what to expect in case you are interested.  Like I said, it is a public school, so the money that would be directed to your son's school that he attends right now would be directed instead to the internet school of your choosing.  I know for sure this is how Connections works, but I cannot attest for any others.  You could go right on their website to get the process started.  In our state each child gets their own computer, so we have 5 Connections computers in our house.  I don't know if that is how they do it in your state.  About every 3 months we get an internet subsidy card to help pay for your internet.  It's $50 for 3 months I think.  You obviously already have internet, so it will be a bonus to have someone help you pay for it.  Your son would be required to take state testing, but Connections has tons of resources to make sure they are ready for it. Your son would have a teacher that he has to keep in contact with through phone calls, live lessons, and webmails (essentially emails but only within the school, not public).  You can choose to do outings with the school or not.  He would be required to submit certain projects online or via mail that are called portfolios.  This has improved greatly b/c they listened to parent feedback and cut down the number of portfolios required.  They aren't hard projects at all.  You can schedule lessons to work with your schedule.  Anything you do outside the curriculum counts as school credit.  For instance, we do karate, play outside, chores, lunch time, etc...and it all counts.  As for state testing, the school gives us a gas card for driving out to whatever testing location is closest to you.
> 
> Hope that helps.  If you are interested in going that route, and have more questions, let me know.  I too had to pull my kids out of school at one time.  It was a mess, but I refused to let a principal tell me he didn't want families to participate in school activities.  What?  Don't parents take an interest in what their kids do at school anymore? He didn't want us to come watch our kids put on a veterans day show, and he was mad when we showed up for the Halloween parties.  Who ever heard of a Halloween school party where parents aren't allowed to help out?  We moved them to another school where the principal was phenomenal.  I was sorry to move out of that school district.  That's when we chose our current path.




Thank for the info! My ds does love his video games but he's not playing all day long. He'll play for a while, then move on to some outside play with his friends. Now how can I put this... there are times that he is off in his own little word (like playing video games) in his head. LOL The only reason I know this is because he makes these gun sounds. My dh and I have to tell him to come back to our world and stop having war in his head. LOL He just giggles at us when we tell him that. But he is very creative, he loves to listen to the radio and make up his own songs with the music (mostly about his older sister). He loves to build things with his legos too. 

It's as if he is really bored at school and the teacher can't get him to focus on his work. 

Well anyways I don't think I want to have anything to do with the public schools, virtual or not. At least until next year. It's the whole state testing that I hate. Thats all our schools harp on all year, every year. I feel as if the kids aren't really learning anything but how to pass a test. I know it stresses both of my kids out. I guess I just wish the schools would get back to teaching the kids the fundamentals they need to succeed in life and not the fundamentals of test passing. 

Thanks for your help. I will keep those virtual schools in mind.


----------



## olwyngdh

Well, I sent in the letter of intent to homeschool this morning. I know that this is the best choice for my daughter, especially since the bullying has advanced to tripping her in the hall, but there is a part of me that just wants to sit here and cry.


----------



## bellebud

tikilyn said:


> Ugh, I need guidance, help me please!
> 
> Today I received a voice mail from my ds8 3rd grade teacher telling me that I needed to put my ds to bed earlier because *he didn't do good on his bench mark test (he made a 45 which is an F!).* So in turn when I couldn't reach her ( and I was livid at this point) I left her a not so nice message with the school receptionist, pretty much telling here what I thought about her and her teaching skills. First off my ds8 bed time is 9pm. Thats not late at all and I think it's a normal time.
> 
> My ds has been struggling all year. His grades are mostly A's and B's with a few C's thrown in the mix. *During class the teacher can't get him to concentrate, she says he's off in his own world playing video games in his head when he should be paying attention to her. He's really bad in Math and spelling. Reading he is ok but not the greatest. And his handwriting is the pits (thats my own opinion). *Lets just say that this year has been the worst.
> 
> Dh and I have talked about putting him in our local public charter school but the down side to it is that he won't be able to attend until next year and that's if he gets in (lottery style). So what I am thinking about doing is pulling him out of school this year during Christmas break. Take the next six months and work with him on my own. Really concentrating on math, reading, writing, spelling. Then if he gets in have him repeat 3rd grade.
> 
> I just don't know where to start. The really good thing about homeschool is that we live in Texas! Anyone want to help me get started. *I don't have a ton of cash to spend right now to go out and buy whole curriculum's at this moment. *
> 
> Thanks Sabrina



I honestly think your ds sounds like he has a learning style that doesn't fit into the tiny box that kids need to fit into to succeed in a regular school setting.  I honestly think homeschooling sounds like it could be a wonderful opportunity for him to become the best he can be.  

You don't need money, you don't need to buy a curriculum.  What I mainly do (especially in the younger grades), is buy a "national standards" workbook for the grade (from Walmart, Sam's Club, wherever), open it up, see what the average 3rd grader is learning, and teach it to my children in their own learning style.  This has made a world of difference in my kids (especially my ds10) academic success.  

I would seriously consider homeschooling him longer than just the rest of the year, if this is something that's possible for your family.  He sounds like a very creative child.  You should google "right brained learners" and read a bit about it, and see if you think that may be him.  It may not be, but there are so many learning styles and combinations of them, and he may need info presented to him in a different way than school can, and possibly in a different order than school does too.

Just something to think about.


----------



## DisneyWalle

*tikilyn* - I know you said that you have limited funds for purchasing curriculum, but what is the ball park for what you could invest for this upcoming semester?

I personally spent only $285 for all of our upcoming 7th grade books.  This is very cheap for us considering when we first started homeschooling, I was spending $800.  I felt like I had to have everything but after 8 years of homeschooling, I have it down to the essentials.

There are several websites that I can point you to that sell discounted curriculums.  

I think the hardest decision you are going to have to make is - what curriculum(s) you want to use.  There are tons and each with their own good and bad qualities.

My experience:
I have used a variety of math programs in the past: BJU, Saxon and now Teaching Textbooks.  I personally would never use BJU again, Saxon (was a good transition program) but I love Teaching Textbooks CDs (this is where the bulk of my money went this year over $120 worth).  My son struggled in math for several years, in fact, I think BJU did more damage than good - so I spend more money for this subject.  He enjoys math now and doesn't view it as a punishment.

Handwriting is one of those things that comes with lots of practice.  My son's handwriting was horrible but with all the writing and practicing we have done, its at least legible.  

We use Shurley English and it requires a lot of diagramming and writing.  Now, this is the subject he saves til last but he is very good at it.

Spelling is a subject that I can definitely sympathize with you.  I have used BJU, Squential Spelling and now Apples.  (He loves to read - you would naturally think he would be a great speller, but no).  Unfortunately, I can't offer any suggestions for this one since I haven't really found one that works for us.  

Reading is something I also can't help with.  Isaiah loves to read, in fact, he would rather read than play which has been the subject of my recent posts.

You also need to keep in mind that it normally takes a child several weeks to settle down to do school at home and think of mommy as the teacher.  So, even though, you will only be doing this for a couple of months be prepared for a little resistance to begin with. 

Good Luck!


----------



## bellebud

olwyngdh said:


> Well, I sent in the letter of intent to homeschool this morning. I know that this is the best choice for my daughter, especially since the bullying has advanced to tripping her in the hall, but there is a part of me that just wants to sit here and cry.



First, 

Ok, instead of wanting to sit there and cry, think about sitting there and rejoicing.  You get your dd back!!  You're no longer "tied" to a school's schedule.  You guys are FREE!  She's no longer going to be subjected to ridiculous bullying THAT DOES NOT HAPPEN IN REAL LIFE.  No one is walking down the mall, or in the supermarket, or in the workplace, and getting tripped by someone else.  The "socialization" they get in school is confined to school, not real life.  She can now get REAL LIFE socialization.  Join some homeschooling groups, go on some field trips (even if it's just the 2 of you).  Relax with the structured learning at first.  Enjoy each other and this wonderful, amazing world that has just opened up to you guys.  

My kids (dd12 and ds10) went to school until 4th/2nd grades.  I'd never, ever go back to that lifestyle of sending them off for most of the day, being tied to a schedule, them having to learn what someone else thinks is important, then not being able to follow their interests that can lead to passions, then not being able to learn the way they learn best (I can tailor their learning to their individual learning styles).  We can travel whenever we want.  They learn SO MUCH when we travel.  Even locally.  

Enjoy this gift you've been given.


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

tikilyn said:


> Thank for the info! My ds does love his video games but he's not playing all day long. He'll play for a while, then move on to some outside play with his friends. Now how can I put this... there are times that he is off in his own little word (like playing video games) in his head. LOL The only reason I know this is because he makes these gun sounds. My dh and I have to tell him to come back to our world and stop having war in his head. LOL He just giggles at us when we tell him that. But he is very creative, he loves to listen to the radio and make up his own songs with the music (mostly about his older sister). He loves to build things with his legos too.
> 
> It's as if he is really bored at school and the teacher can't get him to focus on his work.
> 
> Well anyways I don't think I want to have anything to do with the public schools, virtual or not. At least until next year. It's the whole state testing that I hate. Thats all our schools harp on all year, every year. I feel as if the kids aren't really learning anything but how to pass a test. I know it stresses both of my kids out. I guess I just wish the schools would get back to teaching the kids the fundamentals they need to succeed in life and not the fundamentals of test passing.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I will keep those virtual schools in mind.


 Whatever you choose, I am sure you will find your son will thrive.  I do want to say that the main focus of our virtual school is not the state testing.  I did not want you to think that they drill that.  They don't.  We have one thing that comes up in our schedules as a lesson each week, but it is more fun than anything else.  There are options for completing it, one of which is actually game mode.  We choose to do test mode to get past it fast.  Like I said, it's not drilled.  They actually offered free tutoring this year to kids who didn't feel strong in any subject.  We opted out b/c we don't have to time for it.  

There are other options for getting curriculum cheaper than usual.  When we were trying to do Sonlight, I researched which books we would need and then started buying on ebay.  I got about $800 in books for $100.  I just couldn't do the curriculum like I explained earlier.  The only problem with this method is that it takes time.  Good luck deciding on your curriculum.  It does sound like he will thrive outside the regular school environment.  

I am also glad he doesn't play too many video games.  It is a major problem we have to deal with in the karate studio on a daily basis.  It's a strange phenomenon.  When you look around at a class of 30, you can tell which kids have their heads on video games, Tv, etc... They tend not to be able to look in your eye.  They sometimes don't hear us when we speak either.  I have to teach them to use their imaginations again.  I know it sounds silly, but sometimes I will play imaginary dodgeball with the kids.  They usually look at me kind of funny.  I explain that I want them to learn to use their imaginations, so we will not be using real balls for our game of dodgeball.  I then explain that they still have to run to the line to grab their imaginary ball, and if they get hit by the imaginary ball, I expect honesty, and they are to do one pushup and get back in the game.  I am telling you it is the funniest thing in the world.  Suddenly I have 30 kids doing these amazing dodge the ball tactics.  They are jumping, spinning, diving, throwing, etc...AND I see them doing their pushups after getting hit with the imaginary ball.  I love it!  I know that was way off subject, but I was thinking about it, so I typed it!!!

I did have the same problem with my son with school.  He is CRAZY smart, but very creative.  He would rush through his work so he could draw a picture on the back.  His teacher would show me these beautiful creations, but the work he did on the actual test paper was not up to the standards of what he could do.  Homeschooling has been better for him b/c he gets plenty of time to do the creative things he likes to do...building insane lego structures, drawing, music, teaching himself to play guitar, etc...

Good luck!



olwyngdh said:


> Well, I sent in the letter of intent to homeschool this morning. I know that this is the best choice for my daughter, especially since the bullying has advanced to tripping her in the hall, but there is a part of me that just wants to sit here and cry.



I know it is stressful, but you will make it through.  My son was bullied pretty badly in school, and I don't regret taking the kids out.  They are much more confident now.  They are able to move through life without having to deal with worry about getting hurt every day at school.  They still learn to deal with everyday issues by being around their siblings who pick on them, but it is not dangerous, so I feel it is a more healthy environment.  They are also around tons of kids at church and karate and get such great fellowship with people of like minds and morals.  Good luck with your decision.  I am sure you will not regret it.



bellebud said:


> First,
> 
> Ok, instead of wanting to sit there and cry, think about sitting there and rejoicing.  You get your dd back!!  You're no longer "tied" to a school's schedule.  You guys are FREE!  She's no longer going to be subjected to ridiculous bullying THAT DOES NOT HAPPEN IN REAL LIFE.  No one is walking down the mall, or in the supermarket, or in the workplace, and getting tripped by someone else.  The "socialization" they get in school is confined to school, not real life.  She can now get REAL LIFE socialization.  Join some homeschooling groups, go on some field trips (even if it's just the 2 of you).  Relax with the structured learning at first.  Enjoy each other and this wonderful, amazing world that has just opened up to you guys.
> 
> My kids (dd12 and ds10) went to school until 4th/2nd grades.  I'd never, ever go back to that lifestyle of sending them off for most of the day, being tied to a schedule, them having to learn what someone else thinks is important, then not being able to follow their interests that can lead to passions, then not being able to learn the way they learn best (I can tailor their learning to their individual learning styles).  We can travel whenever we want.  They learn SO MUCH when we travel.  Even locally.
> 
> Enjoy this gift you've been given.


True, true, true!!!!


----------



## olwyngdh

Thanks guys 

I guess part of what is killing me is that she was in such a good school in VA with a fantastic gifted program, and great teachers that were involved and really cared. If there were conflicts, the teachers saw them and were involved. The guidance councilor gave classes on conflict resolution and the kids actually had the ability to have mediation between them and reach their own solutions to problems. There was very little bullying, because it was seen, addressed, and nipped in the bud. We were spoiled by what a school should be.

Here, not so much. It is one of those schools where the teachers show up when they have to, leave when the bell rings, and really don't pay attention--there is no supervision in the halls between classes, they have parent volunteers on the playground and in the lunchroom instead of teachers...and it has been h-e-double hockey sticks for her. I am just hoping we moved in time and that irreparible damage has not been done to her. 

It isnt the challenge of doing this that bothers me, although it is always a little scary embarking on a new adventure, it is the fact that it hurts to see what they have done to her and the hope I can recover her love of learning and defeat the attitude that she is stupid and useless and ugly that they have taught her to think about herself. 

Thank you all for being here for me.


----------



## tikilyn

Thanks everyone! I have a lot to think about now. I really want to try to homeschool but am really nervous about it too. What if I fail him and he doesn't get anything out of it.


----------



## DisneyWalle

tikilyn said:


> Thanks everyone! I have a lot to think about now. I really want to try to homeschool but am really nervous about it too. What if I fail him and he doesn't get anything out of it.



I would think that the majority of us would tell you we were all apprehensive starting out in the homeschooling adventure.  Personally, I think that as parents, we are the best teachers for our children.  You know your son best, his strengths and weaknesses....how best to reach him in motivation and discipline.... and the most important of all ---you love him and want what is best for him.  

To help encourage you, I would suggest looking for a local active homeschool group....meet with some of the parents and just share some one-on-one time gathering information about local resources.  I love our homeschool group --- we were very active before we moved --- but they are still a wonderful asset to me when I have questions or need encouragement.  Since finding this thread, everyone has been wonderful with answering questions and offering suggestions from their experiences.

Keep in mind, that you will be able to provide one-on-one attention to your son.  If he has a question or doesn't understand a concept, he has all of your time and attention.  You can take 15 minutes or 2 hours to explain a math problem....you can teach it as a game, using shaving cream, with window paint, etc......these are all things that the classroom teacher can't give your child. 

And always remember, you were his teacher first!


----------



## jacksmomma

tikilyn said:


> Thanks everyone! I have a lot to think about now. I really want to try to homeschool but am really nervous about it too. What if I fail him and he doesn't get anything out of it.




First, I think we all feel like this at one point or another.  I have a degree in El. Ed. and there are still some days where I wonder if I can do it.  That comes from your undying love to protect and do the best you can with your child...after all if your child is not learning you cannot blame the school, teachers, etc.    My advise is to read read read.  Do some searches at your local library for homeschooling books.  There are tons out there written about every facet of this journey!  Find some that interest you and dive in.  I may be a nerd, but I always have a book with me.  I find it calming and energizing to sneak in a few pages here and there...plus, it is great for the little ones to see you reading.  Also, look up homeschooling conferences in your area and try to attend at least one.  It is amazing how encouraging they can be.  You will learn so much and will be so excited to begin the journey.  Plus, it is great to look at the curricula in person and see what works best for your family.  Know that your are not alone and you can do this!


----------



## Blackbeltdisneygirl

tikilyn said:


> Thanks everyone! I have a lot to think about now. I really want to try to homeschool but am really nervous about it too. What if I fail him and he doesn't get anything out of it.



You won't fail him.  I had the same worries when I started my kids.  I worried that I wouldn't be able to teach my daughter how to read.  With virtual school for her age, I still was the main person doing the teaching, I was just given the lesson plans instead of having to make them myself.  She thrived and is one of the best readers in my family.  Now I have no fear teaching my youngest.  Your love and concern will give you the strength to do this.  If you notice an area that needs tweaking, focus on that a bit.  That's why I do sequential spelling.  I noticed my daughter's spelling was not improving, so we concentrate on that with all the kids.  Next I will be working on math facts b/c I don't feel they got enough of that.  You will do fine.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

I want to send out a great big "Congratulations" to my son Nicholas who has finished his first sementer of college with a perfect 4.0 GPA!!! When he started the semester I was hoping and praying that he would make the Dean's List, so I wouldn't have to worry about him losing his scholarship. Well he has done better than I had hoped for. He made the Chancellor's List!!! Clark and I are extremely proud of him!!! We ♥ You Nick!!!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and also has a Happy New Year!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

What happened to all the homeschoolers?


----------



## jacksmomma

I am here!  Just started back with our prepacaked curriculum after our week long unit on the the Artic and Christmas and then Christmas break.

I am excitedly researching taking DS to see a puppet show of Eric Carle books.

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## ncbunnie

My 4yo wrote her first complete sentence today!  She also go the Team Umi Zoomi preschool math kit from Nick Jr. and absolutely LOVES it.  We save math for last every day because she looks so forward to working on the kit.  Best $30 we ever spent! 

We are working on sight words, spelling, handwriting/copying, a few preschoolish crafts, days of the week and months of the year, and the Umi Zoomi math.  I have also started a habit of doing school at the library at least once, hopefully twice a week.  Going to the library really helps ME to focus.  We can shut out distractions, there are tons of supplies at our local library to use with school and it's a different environment than home.  I hope we keep up the habit! 

Does anyone know of a website with kindergarten goals/preparedness checklists?  I checked the DPI website for my state with kindergarten goals and it was a joke!  After a few pages of rhetoric about children progressing at different levels, it actually got to what kids who complete kindergarten in my state should actually know.  Item 1: the difference between a speaking voice and a singing voice. Wow.  

We are doing a children's theater production later this month of Fancy Nancy so I'm sure we'll spend some time talking about her when the time gets closer.  And we've also started a Hubbard's Cupboard Letter & Rhyme a Day that looks really cool- if only my craft skills extended beyond cutting paper, we could make some really cool things! 

I'm thinking about starting horseback riding lessons, also. Found a place that offers lessons for $15 which is cheaper than a lot of other activities.  We start dance class and tumbling back this week, too.  Hope it's a good start to the year for everyone else!


----------



## Disney4us2

We just started back today.  So far, so good.  Have one lab today.  To make a seismograph and collect the data.  Sounds like fun.  As long as we don't experience the real thing.  We live in earthquake country.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

ncbunnie said:


> Does anyone know of a website with kindergarten goals/preparedness checklists?  I checked the DPI website for my state with kindergarten goals and it was a joke!  After a few pages of rhetoric about children progressing at different levels, it actually got to what kids who complete kindergarten in my state should actually know.  Item 1: the difference between a speaking voice and a singing voice. Wow.



I have always used the course of study provided World Book as a guideline.

http://homeschooling.about.com/cs/learning/p/coursek.htm


----------



## tikilyn

Has anyone used time4learning.com? I'm looking for personal experiences. My husband and I are still trying to decide if home schooling my ds best. We are leaning heavily on doing it. I have decided not to go the public virtual school route because I don't want to have to follow the states rules. LOL 

Anyways I'm just wondering if time4learning is a complete program for my 3rd grader? Thanks


----------



## aleshad01

Hello! I hope you don't mind but I would like to join in.  My name is Alesha and I have 3 kids.  My daughter is 8 and I have 2 boys ages 5 and 1.  My 8 year old goes to public school and my 5 year old is in 4-5 year old preschool.  I plan to start homeschooling in the fall and looking forward to it.


----------



## Zarabear

Hello everyone!  I thought I'd post up and maybe join in the fun!


We decided to remove our DS9, from the school district this year for a variety of reasons. Budgets keep getting slashed, the focus is only on the standardized testings to fall in line with NCLB, and it's only going to get worse. 

We were very lucky to have our sights on an incredible charter school option, that has given me a lot of helpful direction. I would have been LOST without them! 

My son is in 5th grade this year, and he's pursuing computer programming, along with his core curriculum.  We use Time4Learning, which he's really enjoyed; and IXL.com for Math. Along with the textbooks and workbooks from the school, he's just been cruising right along!

One reason for choosing this charter school was an option for Middle School for a Gateway to Technology Program. It's a 3 year courseload that covers Robotics, programming, Prototyping and MORE and my son has been talking about it non stop since 1st grade.  With how hard he's working this year to prove himself, he'll be in this program starting next year. 


~Zara


----------



## chicagoshannon

ncbunnie said:


> My 4yo wrote her first complete sentence today!  She also go the Team Umi Zoomi preschool math kit from Nick Jr. and absolutely LOVES it.  We save math for last every day because she looks so forward to working on the kit.  Best $30 we ever spent!
> 
> We are working on sight words, spelling, handwriting/copying, a few preschoolish crafts, days of the week and months of the year, and the Umi Zoomi math.  I have also started a habit of doing school at the library at least once, hopefully twice a week.  Going to the library really helps ME to focus.  We can shut out distractions, there are tons of supplies at our local library to use with school and it's a different environment than home.  I hope we keep up the habit!
> 
> Does anyone know of a website with kindergarten goals/preparedness checklists?  I checked the DPI website for my state with kindergarten goals and it was a joke!  After a few pages of rhetoric about children progressing at different levels, it actually got to what kids who complete kindergarten in my state should actually know.  Item 1: the difference between a speaking voice and a singing voice. Wow.
> 
> We are doing a children's theater production later this month of Fancy Nancy so I'm sure we'll spend some time talking about her when the time gets closer.  And we've also started a Hubbard's Cupboard Letter & Rhyme a Day that looks really cool- if only my craft skills extended beyond cutting paper, we could make some really cool things!
> 
> I'm thinking about starting horseback riding lessons, also. Found a place that offers lessons for $15 which is cheaper than a lot of other activities.  We start dance class and tumbling back this week, too.  Hope it's a good start to the year for everyone else!



My daughter is always asking me to get that math for her.  I haven't so far because I think she already knows all of it.  What does it teach?  She already knows how to add and subtract and some more complex things too.


----------



## ncbunnie

It is very much like what they do on the show- logic, measurements and patterns.

Today was a picture of 6 "blank" bugs and the instruction said, "Color 2 bugs red, 2 with stripes and 2 with polka dots."  Or a page with a picture of Millie that says, "Draw 2 flowers in Millie's right hand and 3 in her left hand." Yesterday there was one about measurements.  It was a picture of 3 empty juice cups and said, "Fill the cup with 3 units of juice for Geo, 4 for Bot," etc. and you colored in the units.  It's not so much on adding and subtracting but they do ask you to count something and fill in the number on a blank so I've seen an improvement in my daughter's skills writing numbers.

The backpack is pretty nice, too.  It's obviously sized for a preschooler.  My daughter loves it.


----------



## sl_underwood

I am here, just dealing with some health issues and such so its making homeschooling a bit difficult right now, particularly homeschooling a child with autism.  Hope homeschooling is going well for everyone else.


----------



## Rland8228

I hope everyone doesn't mind me posting on here. I kinda need some help lol.. I am getting ready to register my son for K and was talking with his father last night, we got on the topic of school and I had considered homeschooling my DS for the last two years but just didn't think I would be able to do it. I have to be honest it all seems overwhelming so I thought about putting him into an online charter school but I am a little worried about it. I dont even know where to start to begin to look for information for homeschooling or where to even start period ... any help would be great!


----------



## sl_underwood

Welcome, homeschooling kindergarten is pretty easy, not much more difficult than what you probably have already been doing assuming he has been home with you to this point. Learning is in everything we do, especially at that age.  You could get a full curriculum but it really isnt necessary.  Reading with your child and practicing phonics at his level, math skills can be anything from counting to 100 while playing a friendly game of basketball to practicing addition and subtraction, depending on his level.  Science can be nature walks.  Play dates can easily provide socialization.  Homeschooling the early grades is a great deal of fun.  With my daughter, I looked on our state website and found the scope and sequence for education, then I made sure she knew more as our state was pretty pathetic at the time.  With my son, I use Abeka along with a variety of other activities.  With both, I got creative.  I purchased or created activities for them that were fun yet educational.  I really believe in learning through play as much as possible as it is natural for children.  For example, when learning letter sounds, we may have had to go to the grocery store so while there we would play I spy except with letter sounds.  I spy something that makes the duh sound, and they would search for it on the isle we were on.  It was fun and kept them busy while I got what I needed.  Sure the trips took a bit longer but it definitely helped teach the concepts.  We also have a math game that you jump on the mat to answer the question and another one thats a ring toss. I really think the key is to make it fun and engaging and enjoy the time you have with your son.


----------



## ncbunnie

Yep, we do math in the grocery store, too!  "I need 2 MORE cans of ___.  Can you get them for me?"  Every week I try to have a "Math Mission" for my daughter.  Yesterday it was to find one thing that she wanted to buy that started with a number less than 4.  Anything can be fun and educational!  

What is the low down on the online charter school thing?  I have never heard of that.


----------



## jacksmomma

Rland8228 said:


> I hope everyone doesn't mind me posting on here. I kinda need some help lol.. I am getting ready to register my son for K and was talking with his father last night, we got on the topic of school and I had considered homeschooling my DS for the last two years but just didn't think I would be able to do it. I have to be honest it all seems overwhelming so I thought about putting him into an online charter school but I am a little worried about it. I dont even know where to start to begin to look for information for homeschooling or where to even start period ... any help would be great!



Thus far, homeschooling with KG has been great fun!  DS is in KG right now and we are both loving it.  To begin I would do a search to find out what your state rules for HS are.  Then get some books from the library and start reading about different programs, styles, etc.  Two of my favorite curriculums for homeschooling are My Father's World and Sonlight.  

I do not care for the online chrater schools because your are still in a "state rans school" and are subject to the state's rules and regulations.  Plus, I believe that the online schools are going to muddy the waters of education and possibly make it harder to homeschool in the future...but that is another topic for another day.  

I would start with the internet and library to get some basic information and if you have specific questions ask here or feel free to give me a PM.


----------



## chicagoshannon

ncbunnie said:


> It is very much like what they do on the show- logic, measurements and patterns.
> 
> Today was a picture of 6 "blank" bugs and the instruction said, "Color 2 bugs red, 2 with stripes and 2 with polka dots."  Or a page with a picture of Millie that says, "Draw 2 flowers in Millie's right hand and 3 in her left hand." Yesterday there was one about measurements.  It was a picture of 3 empty juice cups and said, "Fill the cup with 3 units of juice for Geo, 4 for Bot," etc. and you colored in the units.  It's not so much on adding and subtracting but they do ask you to count something and fill in the number on a blank so I've seen an improvement in my daughter's skills writing numbers.
> 
> The backpack is pretty nice, too.  It's obviously sized for a preschooler.  My daughter loves it.



That sounds like a lot of fun.  Maybe I'll get it for my son when he's older.



Rland8228 said:


> I hope everyone doesn't mind me posting on here. I kinda need some help lol.. I am getting ready to register my son for K and was talking with his father last night, we got on the topic of school and I had considered homeschooling my DS for the last two years but just didn't think I would be able to do it. I have to be honest it all seems overwhelming so I thought about putting him into an online charter school but I am a little worried about it. I dont even know where to start to begin to look for information for homeschooling or where to even start period ... any help would be great!



KG is pretty easy.  You can do just the basics, reading, handwriting, and math or you can add in a lot more things.  It's nice starting out in KG cause you can learn a lot and be more prepared for the following years.   We're doing KG this year even though DD is 4.  I briefly questioned myself last week when I started thinking about the fact that we should be registering her for Kindergarten.  But that passed quickly.

Find a homeschool group if possible.  I found ours on yahoo groups.  They can be really supportive.


----------



## newtexan

My dd 12, is having a bad year.  I don't know if one is reason enough to pull her out and have a go at it myself.  She has done well up to now, and even likes it.  Her father and I are confused. 
What are some good articles for us to read?  Anything current you know of?  Appreciate the help.

Now off to read through thread 1...


----------



## Zarabear

I'm pretty new to this myself newtexan.  We took a leap of faith and pulled our son (9 years old) out of school at the beginning of this year. He was in an excellent school from K-3, but in that 3rd year, we hit a REALLY rough patch. My son was dreading school and didn't want to go back and it made me take pause. 

Thankfully, we had an excellent charter school in town that supported homeschooling and it's been amazing journey this year. 


Today, we were studying science and matter.  He was fascinated with molecules and how they form together to 'make' things.  
"Did you know that sugar is made up of six carbon atoms, 12 hydrogen atoms and six ogygen atoms? Isn't that neat? Can I draw that for art today?" 
From that art project of drawing molecules, we then went into a discussion on Pointillism due to how his Molecular Mom drawing went. He said I was made of LOVE. LoL   

I love the freedom that Homeschooling brings and I really enjoy having him be involved in his own learning. We made a decision as a family to move him to 5th grade, so that he could tackle a program focused on Technology next year. He's gone leaps and bounds further than we could have ever imagined!

One reason I came here to post tonight was to post a Hidden Mickey that we found in his Science book!




He was excited and that's what led into the artwork and drawing out the molecules and such. 

I worked all of 3rd grade with his teacher. I spent an entire day every week in the classroom, and at least an hour to two the other days. I finally looked at all the time I was spending on his education already and decided that I just might be able to pull off the homeschooling thing. ANd I haven't looked back yet. 

~Zara


----------



## MissNurse

Well, we've been homeschooling since October, and the kids LOVE it!  I am still working 12 hr night shifts at a hospital, and things are going ok.  I wish I could do better, but I think they are still learning more than they did in public school.  

I had posted that we moved to this new place for my husband's job, and it's not working out well.  We think we may move back to our hometown in the near future.  I am deathly afraid that I will have to get a job that won't allow for me to homeschool the kids anymore.  We still don't know how everything will work out.  We are leaving it all in God's hands.  I am just asking for prayers at this point.  

DH would be attempting a career change, and hopefully it would be enough of a salary increase that I could stay home completely.  

I had been researching different curriculum options for next year.  I noticed a lot of people use My Father's World, and I was interested in that.  We have been using Teaching Textbooks for DD's math (5th this year) and it's working out well.  I have been considering letting DS move up to 3rd math (he's really doing well in 1st grade math, so I gave him the placement test for third grade TT math and he will probably be ready for it by the end of this year).  Any thoughts?  

I didn't intend for this to get so long.  Sorry!  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## chris31997

newtexan said:


> My dd 12, is having a bad year.  I don't know if one is reason enough to pull her out and have a go at it myself.  She has done well up to now, and even likes it.  Her father and I are confused.
> What are some good articles for us to read?  Anything current you know of?  Appreciate the help.
> 
> Now off to read through thread 1...




Sit down and talk with dd.  You need to find out what is going on.  Issues with teachers, other students, or whatever that can be an issue at school could be a valid reason to pull.  Some issues can be worked out and you don't need to pull dd from school, however some issues can't be worked out.  Maybe dd is having issues seeing the front of the classroom or she is running with the wrong crowd and it needs to be stopped before it is an issue.

But talking with dd is important, an open and frank conversation.  This is a big step and a huge change.

Now that I put a goo scare on you It can also be the best thing that you do for you, your dd and your family.  But everyone has to be on board with it.  You, hubby and dd.  There will be good days and there will be days  But mostly good days.


----------



## OHmomof2

Hello everyone! I'm new here to the DIS boards, but not new to hsing. Just wanted to give some encouragement to those who are new to/struggling with hsing. We've hs both our dds from the beginning. One has graduated and is a sophomore at CSU working on her English degree, the other is a sophomore in high school, still at home. I hope to come and check this thread out every once in awhile!
Pam


----------



## newtexan

dh is on board with it if we decide to go for it.
dd really isn't being open about what is going on at school, so we have set up a meeting with the teacher and with the counselor to talk about it.
thanks for the advice so far, we appreciate it!


----------



## dizzymomx4

OHmomof2 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here to the DIS boards, but not new to hsing. Just wanted to give some encouragement to those who are new to/struggling with hsing. We've hs both our dds from the beginning. One has graduated and is a sophomore at CSU working on her English degree, the other is a sophomore in high school, still at home. I hope to come and check this thread out every once in awhile!
> Pam



Hi there~

I just sent you a PM


----------



## dizzymomx4

I have been a lurker for a while and love to read all the posts from everyone. We are in our 5th year of HSing, we have DS 14 (8th grade) and DS10 (4th grade) . This has been the most amazing journey for our family and the BEST decision that we have ever made. As this year ends, I am beginning to feel stress about the choice for High School for our DS. He will be a freshman next year and is insistant that he does not want to go to PS. I am looking for ideas, plans that have worked for others at this stage.
I am sure that we will be fine continuing our journey. I am struggling with what curriculum to choose. We currently use Math U See and love it. As a matter of fact, my son has said he does not want to change that. 
As for high school, we have thought about Switched on Schoolhouse. Has anyone used that for High School levels and what are your thoughts? Will it be accepted for College?

I would love ANY and ALL comments on this....My stomach aches just writing this....


----------



## pigletto

Good Evening everyone
It's my sincerest hope that I am not intruding on your thread and that my very rudimentary questions aren't annoying.

I am in a very early investigative phase with the idea of homeschooling. 
I was wondering if anyone could point me to useful websites or links to continue my search for answers and information?
I am in Canada, and have found a few useful sites, but I have also come across many dead links, and outdated or closed groups.

What was your starting point for gathering information on whether homeschooling would be a fit for your family?
I have long considered it. I often thought "Oh I wish ..." and lately I am finding myself thinking .."You know, I just might be able to do this..."
There's no one major issue that has me thinking that I would like to homeschool. Rather, it's many small seemingly insignificant things adding together that has me just tired of our current school experience.

So if anyone could point me to where to start reading, or books, or articles.. anything that can be a jumping off point for this decision I would really appreciate it!


----------



## jacksmomma

dizzymomx4 said:


> I have been a lurker for a while and love to read all the posts from everyone. We are in our 5th year of HSing, we have DS 14 (8th grade) and DS10 (4th grade) . This has been the most amazing journey for our family and the BEST decision that we have ever made. As this year ends, I am beginning to feel stress about the choice for High School for our DS. He will be a freshman next year and is insistant that he does not want to go to PS. I am looking for ideas, plans that have worked for others at this stage.
> I am sure that we will be fine continuing our journey. I am struggling with what curriculum to choose. We currently use Math U See and love it. As a matter of fact, my son has said he does not want to change that.
> As for high school, we have thought about Switched on Schoolhouse. Has anyone used that for High School levels and what are your thoughts? Will it be accepted for College?
> 
> I would love ANY and ALL comments on this....My stomach aches just writing this....



A friend of ours has a high school freshman.  They do a homeschooling program through a local university.  (This is not one of the pop up online universities, but a well known established school that is over 200 years old.)  She can get dual credit for some of the classes she takes and she will be able to go right to the university when she finishes her program.  If she decides to attend another university, the classes and credits will transfer.  I would look into this option, it seems like a seamless transition.    Good Luck!


----------



## jacksmomma

dizzymomx4 said:


> I have been a lurker for a while and love to read all the posts from everyone. We are in our 5th year of HSing, we have DS 14 (8th grade) and DS10 (4th grade) . This has been the most amazing journey for our family and the BEST decision that we have ever made. As this year ends, I am beginning to feel stress about the choice for High School for our DS. He will be a freshman next year and is insistant that he does not want to go to PS. I am looking for ideas, plans that have worked for others at this stage.
> I am sure that we will be fine continuing our journey. I am struggling with what curriculum to choose. We currently use Math U See and love it. As a matter of fact, my son has said he does not want to change that.
> As for high school, we have thought about Switched on Schoolhouse. Has anyone used that for High School levels and what are your thoughts? Will it be accepted for College?
> 
> I would love ANY and ALL comments on this....My stomach aches just writing this....



A friend of ours has a high school freshman.  They do a homeschooling program through a local university.  (This is not one of the pop up online universities, but a well known established school that is over 200 years old.)  She can get dual credit for some of the classes she takes and she will be able to go right to the university when she finishes her program.  If she decides to attend another university, the classes and credits will transfer.  I would look into this option, it seems like a seamless transition.    Good Luck!


----------



## OHmomof2

dizzymomx4, I just sent you a PM!


----------



## dillydilly

Dizzymomx4-

We tried SoS a few years back for our older 2 children.  While I thought the curriculum was great, I found the software frustrating for my girls.  It required exact word answers to questions and leaves no room for personal interpretation, imho. I wish I had a specific scenario that I could give you directly from the program, but I can't.  I will give you a vague, disney-fied made up question:

Lesson question:  What famous mouse is the star of the black and white cartoon 'Steamboat Willie'?
My dd's answer:  Mickey
Program:  Wrong.  Correct answer:  Mickey Mouse 

My daugthers would think that because the word "mouse" was in the question, the program was looking for the name of the mouse only.

Sorry for the poor example, but I hope you get the gist of it. Just wanted to offer my opinion.  That being said, for some the math program may be a good choice because there's little interpretation with numbers 

I frequently visit a homeschooling message board that has a specific place for hsing during the high school years.  Feel free to pm me and I'd be glad to give you the info.  Personally, I just searched the web for the graduation requirements for your local school district (how many credits of what study area etc).  I use that as a guide and keep a transcript for my dd.  I have known several homeschool graduates and not one has been denied college admission based on the fact that they are a homeschooler. 

You may also want to check into CLEP (also known as clepping).  You can earn dual credit for high school and college courses.  You study at home and then take a CLEP test at a local testing center.  If the student passes, they earn college credits. I know of a fabulous website/ info/ support group for this and would be very happy to give you that info as well.  My dd has chosen not to CLEP at this point in time.

Here's some core programs that my dd 15 is doing this year:

Math:  Teaching Textbooks
English:  Literary Lessons from Lord of the Rings
Science: Apologia Chemistry
History:  Beautiful Feet US and World History


----------



## dillydilly

Dizzymomx4-

We tried SoS a few years back for our older 2 children.  While I thought the curriculum was great, I found the software frustrating for my girls.  It required exact word answers to questions and leaves no room for personal interpretation, imho. I wish I had a specific scenario that I could give you directly from the program, but I can't.  I will give you a vague, disney-fied made up question:

Lesson question:  What famous mouse is the star of the black and white cartoon 'Steamboat Willie'?
My dd's answer:  Mickey
Program:  Wrong.  Correct answer:  Mickey Mouse 

My daugthers would think that because the word "mouse" was in the question, the program was looking for the name of the mouse only.

Sorry for the poor example, but I hope you get the gist of it. Just wanted to offer my opinion.  That being said, for some the math program may be a good choice because there's little interpretation with numbers 

I frequently visit a homeschooling message board that has a specific place for hsing during the high school years.  Feel free to pm me and I'd be glad to give you the info.  Personally, I just searched the web for the graduation requirements for your local school district (how many credits of what study area etc).  I use that as a guide and keep a transcript for my dd.  I have known several homeschool graduates and not one has been denied college admission based on the fact that they are a homeschooler. 

You may also want to check into CLEP (also known as clepping).  You can earn dual credit for high school and college courses.  You study at home and then take a CLEP test at a local testing center.  If the student passes, they earn college credits. I know of a fabulous website/ info/ support group for this and would be very happy to give you that info as well.  My dd has chosen not to CLEP at this point in time.

Here's some core programs that my dd 15 is doing this year:

Math:  Teaching Textbooks
English:  Literary Lessons from Lord of the Rings
Science: Apologia Chemistry
History:  Beautiful Feet US and World History


----------



## chris31997

newtexan said:


> dh is on board with it if we decide to go for it.
> dd really isn't being open about what is going on at school, so we have set up a meeting with the teacher and with the counselor to talk about it.
> thanks for the advice so far, we appreciate it!



I think that is a good plan of attack  I wish you good luck in finding out whatever the issue might  be.  Hopefully, she is just bored with the teaching


----------



## ncbunnie

I'm curious if anyone else has had this happen.  

My dd and I do school at our local library one day a week.  It's a nice change of scenery from our house, we pick up some books (and a movie if she's good) and she gets to play on their computers for a while while I read.  It's a nice change of pace.  I take in her books and supplies and we stake out a table in the children's section so not to bother anyone while we're talking and work from there.

Today we were there just after lunch so it seemed a bit more crowded than usual.  My daughter was on a computer playing a reading game and another child just kind of came over and obnoxiously said very loudly, "I wanna play!" so I kind of rescued my daughter (who's almost 5) and said, "she's playing right now- if you'll let her finish her game you can have a turn."  The other kid kind of stood right over my daughter while she finished her game, then I suggested that we return to the table and finish school so the other kid could have the computer.  As soon as we sat down at the table with her books and art supplies (I take a briefcase-like art kit with markers, colored pencils, crayons, etc.) the other child comes over and sits at a chair at the table with us and proceeds to grab markers from my child's art kit!  I was so shocked I kind of didn't know what to do.  I mean, this is a VERY small child's table.  It wasn't like a conference table.  I just kind of slid the art kit to the floor by my chair and waited for the parent to come over... and no parent ever came!  So I started my daughter on her activity and by that point the other child lost interest and left the markers on the table and ran to get some blocks... which he then brought over and started banging on the table in front of my dd.  Finally a parent came over and just kind of said, "do you want to color?  Okay, well let's go put the blocks back first..." and while they were gone putting the blocks away I packed up the art things and hid them from view and we very shortly left the library thereafter.

My question is: if you do school at the library, are you expected to entertain other people's children?  This was a first in the very physically-involved kid area, but we have had quite a few experiences where people send their kids over kind of expectantly wanting to participate in whatever activity we're doing.  If I'm reading a book of whatever I love to have other kids come and sit with us while we read a story.  But if we're doing a craft or a work sheet, I usually don't print extras to have for the other kids who just happen to be hanging out in the library.  

I just thought it was kind of an odd situation and I wonder if anyone else has experienced this?  I'm not sure what proper library etiquette is in this situation!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I haven't had that happen but I have a feeling other parents have. There are numerous signs all over the children's area stating that children are to be accompanied at all times.

We don't school at the library because we wouldn't get anything done with me chasing after our toddler.


----------



## mks18412

This is my first year HSing my dd9/3rd grade. If you would of asked my this time last year I would of said "No way". I decided to take my dd out of ps for a number of reasons. 1. No books 2. No report cards 3. dd would have to come and be retaught everything that they supposedly did during the day. 4. My child being bullied and telling the teacher only for her response was "Dont act like a kindergardener. , REALLY!?! And many more reasons.


----------



## dizzymomx4

Hi there and Welcome to the wonderful journey of Homeschooling! 

It is an amazing journey that will take you on many wonderful adventures. there will be times that are tough, I am having that now with my DS14 starting High School next year 

I know that it has been wonderful for our family and wish you a Blessed Journey!

This is a wonderful Board with lots of discussions that have been helpful to me....and once again  !!!


----------



## bellebud

ncbunnie said:


> I'm curious if anyone else has had this happen.
> 
> My dd and I do school at our local library one day a week.  It's a nice change of scenery from our house, we pick up some books (and a movie if she's good) and she gets to play on their computers for a while while I read.  It's a nice change of pace.  I take in her books and supplies and we stake out a table in the children's section so not to bother anyone while we're talking and work from there.
> 
> Today we were there just after lunch so it seemed a bit more crowded than usual.  My daughter was on a computer playing a reading game and another child just kind of came over and obnoxiously said very loudly, "I wanna play!" so I kind of rescued my daughter (who's almost 5) and said, "she's playing right now- if you'll let her finish her game you can have a turn."  The other kid kind of stood right over my daughter while she finished her game, then I suggested that we return to the table and finish school so the other kid could have the computer.  As soon as we sat down at the table with her books and art supplies (I take a briefcase-like art kit with markers, colored pencils, crayons, etc.) the other child comes over and sits at a chair at the table with us and proceeds to grab markers from my child's art kit!  I was so shocked I kind of didn't know what to do.  I mean, this is a VERY small child's table.  It wasn't like a conference table.  I just kind of slid the art kit to the floor by my chair and waited for the parent to come over... and no parent ever came!  So I started my daughter on her activity and by that point the other child lost interest and left the markers on the table and ran to get some blocks... which he then brought over and started banging on the table in front of my dd.  Finally a parent came over and just kind of said, "do you want to color?  Okay, well let's go put the blocks back first..." and while they were gone putting the blocks away I packed up the art things and hid them from view and we very shortly left the library thereafter.
> 
> My question is: if you do school at the library, are you expected to entertain other people's children?  This was a first in the very physically-involved kid area, but we have had quite a few experiences where people send their kids over kind of expectantly wanting to participate in whatever activity we're doing.  If I'm reading a book of whatever I love to have other kids come and sit with us while we read a story.  But if we're doing a craft or a work sheet, I usually don't print extras to have for the other kids who just happen to be hanging out in the library.
> 
> I just thought it was kind of an odd situation and I wonder if anyone else has experienced this?  I'm not sure what proper library etiquette is in this situation!



No,  you're certainly not expected to entertain anyone else's child.  I can see where possibly a parent or child would think you were using library supplies instead of your own, thinking it's public property and that you're sort of sitting at "the" coloring table, instead of sitting at a table using your own supplies.  

If the table were big enough for him to squeeze himself in there and bang his blocks, I'd try to situate myself more privately, where no one else could join you.  It's a shame you have to do something like this, but the children's section is probably almost more like a playground, in the sense that everything is everyone's property, and children don't have boundries to realize they're invading someone's space.  And I can see where parents may let their kids go anywhere in the children's area without close supervision.

Is there a space in the adult area that you could go, without disturbing other adults?  I know even in our teeny-tiny library, there are large tables that sit many, where you'd never sit and talk w/ your child, but there are also a couple of spaces that there are 2 chairs in a corner, etc.  I'd try to locate a place like that, away from the children's area.  Ask if there's a 'tutoring' area in your library.  Most libraries are used at some point by tutors, so most should have something.  

btw, I love your idea of schooling one day a week at the library.  We did library time a bit more a couple of years ago when we first started homeschooling... I think I have to get us back to that.  Thanks!


----------



## Disney4us2

Right now my DD is with CAVA in the K12 system.  While we really like it, we want to change out of it.  

DD will be in grade 7 next year.  Was wondering what curriculum is good.  What books, courses etc.   I want to be more independant with the homeschooling.

Thanks for any advice for a 7th grader

oops.... just noticed a typo in my header.


----------



## danjoealexis3006




----------



## mks18412

Can anyone give me thoughts on Time4Learning?


----------



## dizzymomx4

Still searching for information on HSing High School. I am looking at a wide scope of curriculum and wanted to know what some of you are using. 
I know that we will continue with Math-U-See, both of my DS's love this program and it works well for us.

I am looking at Abeka and Alpha Omega, still need something for science.
Any input on what has worked for any of you?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## dizzymomx4

Disney4us2 said:


> Right now my DD is with CAVA in the K12 system.  While we really like it, we want to change out of it.
> 
> DD will be in grade 7 next year.  Was wondering what curriculum is good.  What books, courses etc.   I want to be more independant with the homeschooling.
> 
> Thanks for any advice for a 7th grader
> 
> Hi there~
> 
> We currently have a DS10( 4th grade) ad DS 14 (8th grade). The curriculum that we have used that the kids love is :
> 
> Math-U-See for our math. We have been using this for 5 years and they really enjoy it.
> 
> The Boys both use Soaring with Spelling, Winning with Writing and Growing in Grammer. These are written by Tamela Davis and are very easy to understand. There is a lesson per day, as well as tests for the units.
> 
> For History and Science we have used alot of unit studies, we really enjoy lapbooks by In the Hand of a Child.
> We have used Galloping the Globe and Considering Gods Creation.
> 
> Now I need help with HSing High School...DS will be a freshman in the fall and boy , am I nervous!


----------



## andee515

Does anyone have an opinion of either of these curriculum. As Texas resident we can enroll in either one for free and I am looking for a structured, graded curriculum for my daughter to use for 5th grade next year.


----------



## TwinPrincessMama

andee515 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of either of these curriculum. As Texas resident we can enroll in either one for free and I am looking for a structured, graded curriculum for my daughter to use for 5th grade next year.



Personally I prefer Calvert but I'm from Maryland so not only do I know many people who use them and I also know people who have gone through their school. I would look at both websites and see how they line up with how your daughter learns best. K12 has sample lessons and Calvert also has sample lesson and all the books they use.

http://virtualschools.calvertschool...options/calvert-school-curriculum/fifth-grade


----------



## TwinPrincessMama

Ok, so now I need some help. Anyone have to convince a spouse that wasn't on board with homeschooling? I've been homeschooling the kids for pre-K and would like to continue to homeschool them into K and 1st (at the least) after that I may not be able for a few years due to my schooling. To complicate this fact we just moved to a place with a K deadline we don't meet. So spouse wants to enroll them in preK "just for the experience" and I think that's the stupidest idea ever. I looked at the curriculum online and we've completely about 1/2 - 2/3 of the prek objective and I think we will complete all/most by the end of the year. I need some talking points.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Can you show him the statistics from the DC schools?  For some reason i thought the DC schools were pretty bad.  That could be old info though.  Tell him worst case scenario is they go to school the following year if it doesn't work out at home.

My DH wasn't hard to convince because he believes in challenging kids and letting them skip grades if needed.  Around here it's impossible to skip grades so he agreed right away.


----------



## sleeperclan

dizzymomx4 said:


> Still searching for information on HSing High School. I am looking at a wide scope of curriculum and wanted to know what some of you are using.
> I know that we will continue with Math-U-See, both of my DS's love this program and it works well for us.
> 
> I am looking at Abeka and Alpha Omega, still need something for science.
> Any input on what has worked for any of you?
> 
> Thanks for any input!



I'm graduating my last home schooler this year   We have used a variety of curriculum through the HS years:  Starting Points literature, my own curriculum for literature and writing, BJU Math/History, Apologia Science (excellent IMHO), PACE economics, and various other things.  I tried to gear the HS studies to my "children's" interests and gave them a lot of self-study time (with discussion).  With DS (now graduated) we did everything from Shakespeare to Chemistry, but with DD(17) we are doing geometry to herbal studies.  I have ordered from CBD with quite a bit of success and their prices are very reasonable.  Home schooling High School can be challenging, but so much fun!!


----------



## dizzymomx4

sleeperclan said:


> I'm graduating my last home schooler this year   We have used a variety of curriculum through the HS years:  Starting Points literature, my own curriculum for literature and writing, BJU Math/History, Apologia Science (excellent IMHO), PACE economics, and various other things.  I tried to gear the HS studies to my "children's" interests and gave them a lot of self-study time (with discussion).  With DS (now graduated) we did everything from Shakespeare to Chemistry, but with DD(17) we are doing geometry to herbal studies.  I have ordered from CBD with quite a bit of success and their prices are very reasonable.  Home schooling High School can be challenging, but so much fun!!



Thank you so much for the info! 

I am looking at Apologia for science too and think that is what I am going to use. I really like what I see so far! I am also looking at Notgras for History.

I know this is going to have its ups and downs but am sooooo looking for the rewards!


----------



## sleeperclan

dizzymomx4 said:


> Thank you so much for the info!
> 
> *I am looking at Apologia for science too *and think that is what I am going to use. I really like what I see so far! I am also looking at Notgras for History.
> 
> I know this is going to have its ups and downs but am sooooo looking for the rewards!



Apologia also has online classes.  I went as far as Advanced Chemistry with DS, but when he wanted to take Physics his last year, I turned him over to the Apologia staff!


----------



## jacksmomma

I need some advice and encouragement!  I love HSing DS, but for the past month or so it has turned into a battle of wills.  DS is 5 and has become very lazy with his schoolwork.  He wants to rush through everything just to get it done and even if I make him re-do the work it is still very sloppy.  He is very "slug-like" right now!  I used to see this attitude with my middle schoolers when I was a classroom teacher, but I never expected to see it in KG!  I come across all of these stories of kids who merrily march to the kitchen table to do school and try their best to do a great job, but in my house it has turned into a stressful battle of me and my little slug...slowly creeping along and producing mediocre work.  Any advice?


----------



## sleeperclan

jacksmomma said:


> I need some advice and encouragement!  I love HSing DS, but for the past month or so it has turned into a battle of wills.  DS is 5 and has become very lazy with his schoolwork.  He wants to rush through everything just to get it done and even if I make him re-do the work it is still very sloppy.  He is very "slug-like" right now!  I used to see this attitude with my middle schoolers when I was a classroom teacher, but I never expected to see it in KG!  I come across all of these stories of kids who merrily march to the kitchen table to do school and try their best to do a great job, but in my house it has turned into a stressful battle of me and my little slug...slowly creeping along and producing mediocre work.  Any advice?



Is your son normally very active?  Sometimes, we have to tailor our lessons to each child's learning style.  I found this out with DS when he was 5.  He is a sensory learner.  What I was trying to do was to fit him into the mold of a regular classroom-style atmosphere. So, I tried to tailor his lessons to his style. It made a big difference to my DS and our homeschooling.  I didn't chain him to the seat, used colored flash cards, did hands on science experiments, etc.  Math was tougher as he had to learn order of operations...he likes to know the big picture and figure out how to get there on his own   This was really the only subject I had to insist on procedure, but we got through it!  He's still a big picture, sensory kind of guy who is a self-taught Web Designer (a very sensory profession).  Hope this helps some!


----------



## okwMomOf4

pigletto said:


> Good Evening everyone
> It's my sincerest hope that I am not intruding on your thread and that my very rudimentary questions aren't annoying.
> 
> I am in a very early investigative phase with the idea of homeschooling.
> I was wondering if anyone could point me to useful websites or links to continue my search for answers and information?
> I am in Canada, and have found a few useful sites, but I have also come across many dead links, and outdated or closed groups.
> 
> What was your starting point for gathering information on whether homeschooling would be a fit for your family?
> I have long considered it. I often thought "Oh I wish ..." and lately I am finding myself thinking .."You know, I just might be able to do this..."
> There's no one major issue that has me thinking that I would like to homeschool. Rather, it's many small seemingly insignificant things adding together that has me just tired of our current school experience.
> 
> So if anyone could point me to where to start reading, or books, or articles.. anything that can be a jumping off point for this decision I would really appreciate it!



Hi Pigletto,

I was looking back at the last few pages of posts and noticed yours.

I know what you mean about "many small seemingly insignificant things adding together."  I felt like the frog put in water that is slowly heated till the frog boiled to death.  If something big had happened, it would have been an easy decision.  Instead each time something would happen, I'd get upset and then I'd tell myself I was overreacting.  Eventually, I realized the cumulative effect of all those situations and decided, with much trepidation, to give homeschooling a try.  14 years later, I know it was the right choice for us. 

*For info:*
HSLDA (stands for Home School Legal Defense Association) has a lot of up-to-date info on getting started homeschooling.

I can't post links as I have not made 10 posts, but you can go to their website and choose "You can homeschool."  That will take you to the "Toddlers to Tweens" section.  If you have older kids, there's a link on the right side for "Homeschooling through High School"

In addition to all the info they have, under "Resources" you'll find lists of other books and articles.

Hope that is helpful


----------



## Corjack

mks18412 said:


> Can anyone give me thoughts on Time4Learning?



We use it for my DD8 in 2nd grade and she really likes it. It covers lots of good stuff and is fun. My DS4 likes to watch her do it.  It is easy to level them up if they need it!


----------



## DreadpiratK

We've been home schooling now for a long time, almost 20 years, and I could give you hundreds of reasons to do it, but I had a bit of a revelation the other day I thought I'd share here:

I went upstairs the other day and heard my DS (18) and my DD (20) (both home schooled all the way) in her room playing a video game.  Nothing odd there, but they were laughing and having such a good time, and I realized for the first time, my kids are each others best friends, even at the age when siblings usually drift apart.   That may sound odd, but family are the only ones likely to stick by you in life, and to be best friends as well is, I think, is a major advantage.   They of course have many other friends as well, but for me this was just one more affirmation that it was all worth it.


----------



## dizzymomx4

DreadpiratK said:


> We've been home schooling now for a long time, almost 20 years, and I could give you hundreds of reasons to do it, but I had a bit of a revelation the other day I thought I'd share here:
> 
> I went upstairs the other day and heard my DS (18) and my DD (20) (both home schooled all the way) in her room playing a video game.  Nothing odd there, but they were laughing and having such a good time, and I realized for the first time, my kids are each others best friends, even at the age when siblings usually drift apart.   That may sound odd, but family are the only ones likely to stick by you in life, and to be best friends as well is, I think, is a major advantage.   They of course have many other friends as well, but for me this was just one more affirmation that it was all worth it.




I 100% agree to that! There is something special about the bond that my two younger boys share. They are the Best of Friends and the Worst of Enemies! Family is the only one that sticks by you in life


----------



## mariezp

DreadpiratK said:


> We've been home schooling now for a long time, almost 20 years, and I could give you hundreds of reasons to do it, but I had a bit of a revelation the other day I thought I'd share here:
> 
> I went upstairs the other day and heard my DS (18) and my DD (20) (both home schooled all the way) in her room playing a video game.  Nothing odd there, but they were laughing and having such a good time, and I realized for the first time, my kids are each others best friends, even at the age when siblings usually drift apart.   That may sound odd, but family are the only ones likely to stick by you in life, and to be best friends as well is, I think, is a major advantage.   They of course have many other friends as well, but for me this was just one more affirmation that it was all worth it.


I totally agree! My daughter is 11 and she has been having issues with a few of the little friends she has. I have been trying to explain to her how kids can be so "flighty". That when you are young friends may come and go BUT how your family will be there for you forever. Not sure she totally understands it now but I do know someday she will when she and her brother are still best of friends. Like you, I love to hear my children in the other room sharing special moments and know that they are creating a unbreakable bond that will remain strong and last forever.


----------



## chris31997

jacksmomma said:


> I need some advice and encouragement!  I love HSing DS, but for the past month or so it has turned into a battle of wills.  DS is 5 and has become very lazy with his schoolwork.  He wants to rush through everything just to get it done and even if I make him re-do the work it is still very sloppy.  He is very "slug-like" right now!  I used to see this attitude with my middle schoolers when I was a classroom teacher, but I never expected to see it in KG!  I come across all of these stories of kids who merrily march to the kitchen table to do school and try their best to do a great job, but in my house it has turned into a stressful battle of me and my little slug...slowly creeping along and producing mediocre work.  Any advice?




I would recommend changing it up.  Maybe if you do spelling have him bounce a ball as he spells the words.  For science grow plants.  Instead of writing every sentance or word, go every other word.

I know for my son, that I need to keep it as short as possible.  He has a short attention span.  We try to keep it as active and rolling as possible.  

For the record, neither of my kids ran to the kitchen table happily  We have battled laziness, cheating, anger, and more.  But we have tried to keep it fun and keep in mind that it was all about the kids.  We wanted to make sure that the kids had the best education.  The kids were exposed to what we wanted and as much as possible.  We have bad days and we have great days.  We trey to be as flexible as possible

It will get better as you and your DS figure it all out


----------



## sleeperclan

DreadpiratK said:


> We've been home schooling now for a long time, almost 20 years, and I could give you hundreds of reasons to do it, but I had a bit of a revelation the other day I thought I'd share here:
> 
> I went upstairs the other day and heard my DS (18) and my DD (20) (both home schooled all the way) in her room playing a video game.  Nothing odd there, but they were laughing and having such a good time, and I realized for the first time, my kids are each others best friends, even at the age when siblings usually drift apart.   That may sound odd, but family are the only ones likely to stick by you in life, and to be best friends as well is, I think, is a major advantage.   They of course have many other friends as well, but for me this was just one more affirmation that it was all worth it.



Exactly!  DS(20) and DD(17) are and have been best friends forever!  DS is moving to Minnesota in a few months and it's going to be a sad day for her (and mom)   All three of my "kids" have always enjoyed being with their family.  I'm so thankful for that and the memories we've shared


----------



## mks18412

Last week my dd9 started Time4Learning. We both love it. I would highly suggest this HSing site.


----------



## NHWX

Hi all!

I've read over the past couple of pages and saw lots of comments about high school and thought I'd add in my 2 cents.

It is possible and like anything else, there will be good points and bad points. I was recently asked why I didn't have a job and while there are many responses to that I mentioned that I was saving our family $28K per year. That's the basic day student tuition at a local private school.

Resources

Math: We've used our state's virtual charter school (free), Dr. Callahan's video series that accompanies Jacob's Geometry, another video + textbook for Algebra 2 and supplemented as needed with khanacademy.com, brightstorm.com and Thinkwell.com videos.

Foreign Language: local high school, Oklahoma State German Online, Rosetta Stone (not recommended for Latin if you want your child to learn Latin grammar) and the state virtual charter school.

Literature: Our best bet was using the Michael Clay Thompson curricula but my two are not writers. We definitely supplemented with appropriate to the child literature.

History: We're all over the place here. I used The Unfinished Nation as a spine for American History. I bought a used copy for $5 and resold it after using it for two teens! We've also used Teaching Company lectures, textbooks picked off the AP European History suggested use lists. For one child I used the readings (photocopies plus books) from an old political science course that I had taken in college.

Science: Lots of science here. I'm not particularly thrilled with the Spectrum Chemistry book. I did like all their supplies though for the labs. We're much happier with Apologia for chemistry and physics. I greatly appreciate their teacher manuals. For one child I used the now-named PLATO learning available through homeschoolbuyersco-op.org. For the other child, I used an online textbook through hippocampus.org plus the accompanying physical textbook. We did lots of labs individually and with a group. I've got a wonderful resource in that a local church has a homeschool science lab group which meets twice a month. Introduction to Mechanical Engineering is pieced together using education resources from autodesk.com.

PE: hiking, kendo, skiing, running, etc. 

Art/Art History: Teaching Company lectures, used books, plenty of art materials, museum visits, etc.

I hope this helps!

NHWX


----------



## jacksmomma

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I think we are just falling into too much of a routine.  We did some more active lessons yesterday and it was great.  I still am concerned about DS's reading, he really has trouble saying the letter sounds and then putting those sounds together.  He generally will catch the middle and last sounds of a word and say them together, but he leaves off the first.  I am not sure if this is just a beginning reader thing or if there could be a problem.  DH has lots of trouble reading and I know that can be genetic.

Just learned yesterday that I will have to have surgery in the next week or so.  Has anyone ever dealt with that?  Did you just take time off or did DH teach the children?  Part of me says let DH do what he can so that DS is not just vegging with the TV, but I am not sure if that would be more difficult.


----------



## Nicolepa

jacksmomma said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I think we are just falling into too much of a routine.  We did some more active lessons yesterday and it was great.  I still am concerned about DS's reading, he really has trouble saying the letter sounds and then putting those sounds together.  He generally will catch the middle and last sounds of a word and say them together, but he leaves off the first.  I am not sure if this is just a beginning reader thing or if there could be a problem.  DH has lots of trouble reading and I know that can be genetic.
> 
> Just learned yesterday that I will have to have surgery in the next week or so.  Has anyone ever dealt with that?  Did you just take time off or did DH teach the children?  Part of me says let DH do what he can so that DS is not just vegging with the TV, but I am not sure if that would be more difficult.



At his age I would just let him have the time off while you recover.  The time it will take your husband to get into the swing of things, and then the time it will take you to figure out what they did won't be worth it.  If you feel he must do something pick up or think up some educational games for him to do with Dad while you recuperate.  Math games are always easy to do.  

As for the reading, give it more time.  Most kids struggle for a bit and then once it clicks they are off.  I know that the schools force kids to learn to read in early K, but a lot of kids just aren't ready that early.  If you force it, they will hate to read.  Studies have shown (and my teacher friend confirm) that some kids aren't able to connect the dots until as late as 8 years old.  If he's starting to sound out the words he's doing just fine.  My son was forced in K to learn to read, was in a remedial class in 1st grade because he was "behind".  By the end of 1st grade he had caught up.  When I had him tested in April of 2nd grade (our 1st year homeschooling) he was reading at a 5th grade level.  Now, in 4th grade he is at least high school.


----------



## chris31997

jacksmomma said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I think we are just falling into too much of a routine.  We did some more active lessons yesterday and it was great.  I still am concerned about DS's reading, he really has trouble saying the letter sounds and then putting those sounds together.  He generally will catch the middle and last sounds of a word and say them together, but he leaves off the first.  I am not sure if this is just a beginning reader thing or if there could be a problem.  DH has lots of trouble reading and I know that can be genetic.
> 
> Just learned yesterday that I will have to have surgery in the next week or so.  Has anyone ever dealt with that?  Did you just take time off or did DH teach the children?  Part of me says let DH do what he can so that DS is not just vegging with the TV, but I am not sure if that would be more difficult.



Take time off.  He will be learning while helping Dad to take care of you.  He can help Dad cook, clean and whatever around the house  And there is always educational games/dvds and good old reading stories.  

Like the PP said, the reading will come.  It may take sometime but it will come.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

DreadpiratK said:


> We've been home schooling now for a long time, almost 20 years, and I could give you hundreds of reasons to do it, but I had a bit of a revelation the other day I thought I'd share here:
> 
> I went upstairs the other day and heard my DS (18) and my DD (20) (both home schooled all the way) in her room playing a video game.  Nothing odd there, but they were laughing and having such a good time, and I realized for the first time, my kids are each others best friends, even at the age when siblings usually drift apart.   That may sound odd, but family are the only ones likely to stick by you in life, and to be best friends as well is, I think, is a major advantage.   They of course have many other friends as well, but for me this was just one more affirmation that it was all worth it.



Thank you for sharing. I feel the same way. My two are DD(13) and DS(9). I pray it stays that way.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

sleeperclan said:


> I'm graduating my last home schooler this year   We have used a variety of curriculum through the HS years:  Starting Points literature, my own curriculum for literature and writing, BJU Math/History, Apologia Science (excellent IMHO), PACE economics, and various other things.  I tried to gear the HS studies to my "children's" interests and gave them a lot of self-study time (with discussion).  With DS (now graduated) we did everything from Shakespeare to Chemistry, but with DD(17) we are doing geometry to herbal studies.  I have ordered from CBD with quite a bit of success and their prices are very reasonable.  Home schooling High School can be challenging, but so much fun!!



Are you doing your own thing for herbal studies or do you have a curriculum? Sounds awesome!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

jacksmomma said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions!  I think we are just falling into too much of a routine.  We did some more active lessons yesterday and it was great.  I still am concerned about DS's reading, he really has trouble saying the letter sounds and then putting those sounds together.  He generally will catch the middle and last sounds of a word and say them together, but he leaves off the first.  I am not sure if this is just a beginning reader thing or if there could be a problem.  DH has lots of trouble reading and I know that can be genetic.
> 
> Just learned yesterday that I will have to have surgery in the next week or so.  Has anyone ever dealt with that?  Did you just take time off or did DH teach the children?  Part of me says let DH do what he can so that DS is not just vegging with the TV, but I am not sure if that would be more difficult.



Another vote for life learning. You might even observe something new during this time about how he learns. With my DS(9), I have to keep changing my path as I see how he learns. I think I have done a lot of unschooling with him. I stopped doing traditional reading curriculum. We used teachable moments. He needed to read for video games. He likes game guides and comics from the library. At first he just looked at pictures. I was concerned about my approach but just did a reading assessment with him yesterday and he is on level which actually surprised me. 

He has lofty goals writing, directing, and acting. Creating robots, owning a restaurant , building a mansion for us all to live in but he will build a seperate house on the estate for his sister to do her writing. So I explained that he needed to be able to read what the magazines and Internet articles were saying about him. He still has not picked up a 200 page book to read but he does read when he needs information and occasionally just for entertainment .


----------



## jacksmomma

Thank you again to everyone for all of the advice!  We have just taken a break from school and so far life is good, and not that chaos I expected.    DS and I have been laying in my bed and playing board games so that has been great fun!

Now if you could send some P and PD my way for a speedy recovery that would be great!


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Sending pixie dust and prayers your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## sleeperclan

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Are you doing your own thing for herbal studies or do you have a curriculum? Sounds awesome!



We are using several great books we found at our local library used book sale!  There are a few good online sites friends have used, but we are going at our own pace and using herbs DD thinks she would need for her future family.  We started small, growing a few of our own herbs and drying them.  She had to sample and use culinary herbs, tea herbs, and now is on medicinal herbs.  She put together a "cookbook" of medicinal herbal remedies.  Now we will finish out the year making decoctions, infusions, and some creams.
We already did the basic sciences, biology, and marine biology and wanted something she could practically use...that's why we chose herbal studies.


----------



## dizzymomx4

sleeperclan said:


> I'm graduating my last home schooler this year   We have used a variety of curriculum through the HS years:  Starting Points literature, my own curriculum for literature and writing, BJU Math/History, Apologia Science (excellent IMHO), PACE economics, and various other things.  I tried to gear the HS studies to my "children's" interests and gave them a lot of self-study time (with discussion).  With DS (now graduated) we did everything from Shakespeare to Chemistry, but with DD(17) we are doing geometry to herbal studies.  I have ordered from CBD with quite a bit of success and their prices are very reasonable.  Home schooling High School can be challenging, but so much fun!!



Hi there again! 
Just wanted to ask you about what you did for literature and writing for your High School years.  You said that you had your own curriculum...care to share what you did? I have a mish mash of my own curriculum for alot of things too 

Please PM me if you would rather share that way. Also did you give your kids diplomas and how about transcripts ? Care to share on what you did there?
I am so full of questions!! I know that in a year I will be looking back and saying "This is the best thing we have decided" and all my fears will be gone...its just getting to that point is driving me insane!!

Thank you for anything that you are willing to share...I appreciate it soooo much!


----------



## sleeperclan

dizzymomx4 said:


> Hi there again!
> Just wanted to ask you about what you did for literature and writing for your High School years.  You said that you had your own curriculum...care to share what you did? I have a mish mash of my own curriculum for alot of things too
> 
> Please PM me if you would rather share that way. Also did you give your kids diplomas and how about transcripts ? Care to share on what you did there?
> I am so full of questions!! I know that in a year I will be looking back and saying "This is the best thing we have decided" and all my fears will be gone...its just getting to that point is driving me insane!!
> 
> Thank you for anything that you are willing to share...I appreciate it soooo much!



I did PM you...I'm not sure it went through...let me know if it didn't.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

sleeperclan said:


> We are using several great books we found at our local library used book sale!  There are a few good online sites friends have used, but we are going at our own pace and using herbs DD thinks she would need for her future family.  We started small, growing a few of our own herbs and drying them.  She had to sample and use culinary herbs, tea herbs, and now is on medicinal herbs.  She put together a "cookbook" of medicinal herbal remedies.  Now we will finish out the year making decoctions, infusions, and some creams.
> We already did the basic sciences, biology, and marine biology and wanted something she could practically use...that's why we chose herbal studies.



Wow! Sounds amazing. Sounds like she could create a curriculum on herbal studies. If she does, let me know!


----------



## sleeperclan

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Wow! Sounds amazing. Sounds like she could create a curriculum on herbal studies. If she does, let me know!



gerberdaisy1234, you've given me a great idea  I may suggest that to her...that might be something she'd like to do!!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

sleeperclan said:


> gerberdaisy1234, you've given me a great idea  I may suggest that to her...that might be something she'd like to do!!



She already has her first order


----------



## momimouse27

Hi   I posted here a while back, and here I am again!

I'm wondering if any of you here homeschool a child with autism or Aspbergers?  I am seriously considering keeping him home next year and I'm starting to look at curriculum, and wanting to know what works.  Since I have a college freshman and a 9th grader its been a while since I've looked at curriculum for elementary age.  

Math is specifically what I'm interested in, and science.  We used to use Eagles Wings Considering God's Creation and loved that.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

momimouse27 said:


> Hi   I posted here a while back, and here I am again!
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you here homeschool a child with autism or Aspbergers?  I am seriously considering keeping him home next year and I'm starting to look at curriculum, and wanting to know what works.  Since I have a college freshman and a 9th grader its been a while since I've looked at curriculum for elementary age.
> 
> Math is specifically what I'm interested in, and science.  We used to use Eagles Wings Considering God's Creation and loved that.  Any info would be appreciated.



You might want to try asking on the homeschool spot forum.  There are a few moms there with children that have aspbergers.
Goodluck


----------



## momimouse27

Thanks a bunch.  How do I get to that?  What heading is it under?


----------



## JAM3

I thought I remember someone posting a link to a bunch of Disney related pages that they have had their Homeschool children do while on the way to and at Disney. I can not seem to find it anymore.  I am guessing it was over a year ago I saw it.  Does anyone know remember this and have a link to it?  I saw the coloring and activity links but I was looking for a little bit more academic thrown in. I will just make my own if I can not find it but I thought I would post here first and see if anyone remembers seeing them or has some of their own to share.  I am looking for a first or second grade level or up to fourth or fifth in reading.  Thank you!


----------



## antree

I would be interested in that too. I also remember a link about books from the different parks that were being used for home schooling too. I have been looking for that but I can't find it. My PC has been reformatted so many times I lost everything.

Thank You.


----------



## mamato3girls

antree said:


> I would be interested in that too. I also remember a link about books from the different parks that were being used for home schooling too. I have been looking for that but I can't find it. My PC has been reformatted so many times I lost everything.
> 
> Thank You.



I would love to know this as well.


----------



## reneaterry

HI! I am new here. I just really started homeschooling my almost 5 year old. I'm using workbook pages and activities to reinforce learning. I taught for 10 years so I'm in a very school state of mind so I'm having to break out of that. I really enjoy working with her and I think this is going to be best for our family.


----------



## chicagoshannon

reneaterry said:


> HI! I am new here. I just really started homeschooling my almost 5 year old. I'm using workbook pages and activities to reinforce learning. I taught for 10 years so I'm in a very school state of mind so I'm having to break out of that. I really enjoy working with her and I think this is going to be best for our family.



Welcome!  My oldest is almost 5 too.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

momimouse27 said:


> Thanks a bunch.  How do I get to that?  What heading is it under?



http://www.homeschoolspot.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7

Just ask on the homeschooling board.  I'm sure that some will be able to give curriculum recommendations to you.


----------



## staley7580

Hello all!! My name is Megan and I have 4 kiddos.. my oldest is 10, then my dd is 6-almost 7, and 3yo boy/girl twins. My husband and I have decided to start homeschooling our kids next year. Our schools suck, and my oldest is really, really smart. Even his teacher pulled me aside and recommended we pull him out of public school, because its just going to hold him back. Anyways. Here we are. Researching, researching, researching. 

I dont know where to start. We are taking a class at the end of april on homeschooling. Something the state requires. Soooo... Help? Ill have a 5th grader, a 2nd grader.. and the twins. Which we will probably just be starting preschool stuff with. And my oldest is doing 7th grade math, and his reading levels are high school.


----------



## MissNurse

We are coming near the end of our first year of homeschooling!  DD is finishing 5th grade and DS is finishing up 1st grade. We pulled them out of ps in October.  Anyway, we used the curriculum from Timberdoodle recommended for their grades this year.  It was okay, but I am hopeful that we can do better next year.  This was mostly a mish-mash of workbooks.  We did Teaching Textbooks for DD's math, and we loved it!  I am going to go ahead and start DS on the 3rd grade in that next year (he tested on that level on their website).  We are leaning toward My Father's World for our main curriculum.  Any thoughts on this?  Anybody here used this one?  I am still wondering what to use for language.  I really hated what we had this year.  It had tons of copy work.  My kiddos don't get much out of that.  I am open to any suggestions!  TIA!


----------



## Rockislander

Oh yay!  I'm so happy to have found some fellow homeschooling Disney goers!   I've been homeschooling my soon to be 5 year old for a couple of years now.  I keep a blog called Counting Coconuts, if anyone cares to see what kinds of things we do.   I made a Mickey Mouse mini unit last fall: http://countingcoconuts.blogspot.com/2011/06/mini-units.html

Also, I too would love to see some educational print outs - hope someone's able to find that elusive link!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

MissNurse said:


> We are coming near the end of our first year of homeschooling!  DD is finishing 5th grade and DS is finishing up 1st grade. We pulled them out of ps in October.  Anyway, we used the curriculum from Timberdoodle recommended for their grades this year.  It was okay, but I am hopeful that we can do better next year.  This was mostly a mish-mash of workbooks.  We did Teaching Textbooks for DD's math, and we loved it!  I am going to go ahead and start DS on the 3rd grade in that next year (he tested on that level on their website).  We are leaning toward My Father's World for our main curriculum.  Any thoughts on this?  Anybody here used this one?  I am still wondering what to use for language.  I really hated what we had this year.  It had tons of copy work.  My kiddos don't get much out of that.  I am open to any suggestions!  TIA!



I haven't used My Fathers World but have heard good thins about it.  It has a lot of projects if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Daisy'sMama

Hi 
My DD10 has been in a good, very small private school for K-5th, but I have seen a lot of negatives to the middle school program, so we are considering other options. Between the limited educational options they offer (spanish only, not the greatest teachers, etc) and the catty little girls in her class, I know I can do better. I think we are going to do a trial period in June to see if we can get along. DH and I are self-employed and work full time, but we are just across the driveway from our house, so we can be somewhat flexible. Here is my gameplan, please feel free to critique or offer ideas.

Math - Saxon (that is what they use at the private school and I would like to stay with it)
Science - ??? any suggestions?
History - Tapestry of Grace - has anyone experienced this? it looks amazing to me and combines several subjects? I really am hoping for feedback on this...
continue piano lessons
tumbling class - social time
small engine repair (Daddy's idea and I love it)
coed baseball in the summer
4-H - loads of social time, plus she and Daddy have a cow, are getting chickens, and have a huge garden


Any thoughts? I still need to work 6 or more hours a day, so she will need to do a lot of independent work.

Thanks
Stephanie


----------



## jacksmomma

MissNurse said:


> We are coming near the end of our first year of homeschooling!  DD is finishing 5th grade and DS is finishing up 1st grade. We pulled them out of ps in October.  Anyway, we used the curriculum from Timberdoodle recommended for their grades this year.  It was okay, but I am hopeful that we can do better next year.  This was mostly a mish-mash of workbooks.  We did Teaching Textbooks for DD's math, and we loved it!  I am going to go ahead and start DS on the 3rd grade in that next year (he tested on that level on their website).  We are leaning toward My Father's World for our main curriculum.  Any thoughts on this?  Anybody here used this one?  I am still wondering what to use for language.  I really hated what we had this year.  It had tons of copy work.  My kiddos don't get much out of that.  I am open to any suggestions!  TIA!



We used MFW for Kindergarten this year and really liked it.  It has a lot of projects, but if your child is a hands on learner that will be great.  I have not looked into the upper levels, so I cannot comment on them.  Good luck!  Sometimes I think picking curriculum is the hardest part.


----------



## JPFamilyMom

Hello, we are considering homeschooling next year and I was wondering if anyone has ever done any of the homeschool workshops/classes offered at Disney World? If so what did you think? My oldest son is 7 and I'm looking at two classes being offered while we will be on vacation in Sept. Thanks in advance for any advice on the Disney classes


----------



## wvdislover

I haven't done any of the classes offered by Disney, but I am attending The Ultimate Field Trip for Homeschoolers, that is being sponsored by 3D Travel Company from Sept 3-8   You can click here http://www.3dtravelcompany.com/homeschooling/the-ultimate-field-trip for details about this opportunity


----------



## Rockislander

wvdislover said:


> I haven't done any of the classes offered by Disney, but I am attending The Ultimate Field Trip for Homeschoolers, that is being sponsored by 3D Travel Company from Sept 3-8   You can click here http://www.3dtravelcompany.com/homeschooling/the-ultimate-field-trip for details about this opportunity



Oooo!  I had no idea about this group - thanks for sharing!  Do they go to Disney every year?


----------



## wvdislover

Yes, they do!  Message me, and I'll give you more details, if you like


----------



## wondermomamy

wvdislover said:


> ...but I am attending The Ultimate Field Trip for Homeschoolers, that is being sponsored by 3D Travel Company from Sept 3-8



We are doing this, too, and can't wait!


----------



## wvdislover

wondermomamy said:


> We are doing this, too, and can't wait!



  Can't wait to meet you at the Mega Meet!!!

Missy


----------



## JPFamilyMom

What all is involved in the ultimate field trip for homeschoolers? someone referred me to the website before, but I didn't really see much detail on what it was all about. Are there any mini lessons built in our anything like that? I did see there was a scavenger hunt, which sounds like fun.


----------



## wvdislover

JPFamilyMom said:


> What all is involved in the ultimate field trip for homeschoolers? someone referred me to the website before, but I didn't really see much detail on what it was all about. Are there any mini lessons built in our anything like that? I did see there was a scavenger hunt, which sounds like fun.



There is not much involved--there are some activities planned--a Mega Meet for the first evening (where homeschoolers from all over the country come together and meet each other AND Steve Barrett, the Hidden Mickey Guy, will be there!); the Scavenger Hunt at Magic Kingdom; a Dole Whip Meet at Magic Kingdom; and an Illuminations Meet, where we all get together and watch Illuminations together.  All of the activities are optional, but there are some great giveaways at the activities   The rest of the time is open for your family to enjoy all the learning and fun to be had at Disney World!  Oh, yes, there will be some "educational" materials given out during UFT, and there is all kinds of education to be had on your own, too, at all 4 parks    It is always a lot of fun, especially when you meet up with or run into other "UFT'ers" in the parks or at your resort!  If you want more info, please send me a message  
Missy Smith


----------



## Rockislander

wvdislover said:


> There is not much involved--there are some activities planned--a Mega Meet for the first evening (where homeschoolers from all over the country come together and meet each other AND Steve Barrett, the Hidden Mickey Guy, will be there!); the Scavenger Hunt at Magic Kingdom; a Dole Whip Meet at Magic Kingdom; and an Illuminations Meet, where we all get together and watch Illuminations together.  All of the activities are optional, but there are some great giveaways at the activities   The rest of the time is open for your family to enjoy all the learning and fun to be had at Disney World!  Oh, yes, there will be some "educational" materials given out during UFT, and there is all kinds of education to be had on your own, too, at all 4 parks    It is always a lot of fun, especially when you meet up with or run into other "UFT'ers" in the parks or at your resort!  If you want more info, please send me a message
> Missy Smith



 Thanks so much, Missy! This was very helpful and I could definitely see us going one year!  Hope you won't mind hearing from me in a year or two to pick your brain on this a bit more!


----------



## miami305

Hello, all!
I have an extremely bright 3yr old and welcome any and all advice on homeschool materials for him.  He's not a genius, but he's certainly brighter than the rest of the family! My problem is the materials geared to his age are too easy for him.  He needs the bright colors and friendly cartoons or animals of preschool materials, but at a 1st grade level.  HELP! Any suggestions for books or learning aids that won't bore a 3yr old to death?

TIA!


----------



## Rockislander

miami305 said:


> Hello, all!
> I have an extremely bright 3yr old and welcome any and all advice on homeschool materials for him.  He's not a genius, but he's certainly brighter than the rest of the family! My problem is the materials geared to his age are too easy for him.  He needs the bright colors and friendly cartoons or animals of preschool materials, but at a 1st grade level.  HELP! Any suggestions for books or learning aids that won't bore a 3yr old to death?
> 
> TIA!



Hi there! I was in the same boat when my 3 year old (now 5) was eager to start learning.  He was reading by the time he was 3.5 and was beyond all of the typical "shapes, colors, abc's" stuff geared toward that age group.  I also found he was much more of a tactile learner, so I didn't bother much with workbooks and instead created lots of hands-on activities.  You can see a history of what we've done (and still do) on my blog, Counting Coconuts: www.countingcoconuts.blogspot.com.  Hopefully you'll find some useful ideas on there!


----------



## miami305

Thank you! And you blog looks awesome!   I enjoy learning, but have never had a desire to teach anyone.  I realize that I can't wing it with this child and need to create basic lesson plans for him.  When he's in the mood to learn from me, he blows through my planned tasks in about 15 minutes.  I need to step up my game. The Lego eggs activity looks perfect for him.  Thanks again!


----------



## miami305

Just saw the Felt Solar System.  YES! This is the type of activity for him! He can use his imagination, I can sneak in some factoids, there is no right or wrong answer with this activity.  A Montesorri teacher I know told me to make sure I provide him with open-ended questions.  I quickly found out workbook pages are a nightmare with him.  He wrote the letter A for a photo of a green hill.  Why? Because he said it was A for Art.  

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  I've asked for help other places online and people seem more interested in discussing their 12 year olds who are learning Calc and Physics.  That's great, but those boys didn't hatch writing math equations.


----------



## wvdislover

Rockislander said:


> Thanks so much, Missy! This was very helpful and I could definitely see us going one year!  Hope you won't mind hearing from me in a year or two to pick your brain on this a bit more!



I don't mind at all!  Please feel free to PM me anytime you want more info about the Ultimate Field Trip!  I'll look forward to hearing from you!!!


----------



## Nicolepa

Daisy'sMama said:


> Hi
> My DD10 has been in a good, very small private school for K-5th, but I have seen a lot of negatives to the middle school program, so we are considering other options. Between the limited educational options they offer (spanish only, not the greatest teachers, etc) and the catty little girls in her class, I know I can do better. I think we are going to do a trial period in June to see if we can get along. DH and I are self-employed and work full time, but we are just across the driveway from our house, so we can be somewhat flexible. Here is my gameplan, please feel free to critique or offer ideas.
> 
> Math - Saxon (that is what they use at the private school and I would like to stay with it)
> Science - ??? any suggestions?
> History - Tapestry of Grace - has anyone experienced this? it looks amazing to me and combines several subjects? I really am hoping for feedback on this...
> continue piano lessons
> tumbling class - social time
> small engine repair (Daddy's idea and I love it)
> coed baseball in the summer
> 4-H - loads of social time, plus she and Daddy have a cow, are getting chickens, and have a huge garden
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? I still need to work 6 or more hours a day, so she will need to do a lot of independent work.
> 
> Thanks
> Stephanie



I just started using Apologia science this year for my 10 yo.  We both love, love it. I use the coordinating apologia lap book fom A Journey Through Learning nmy son loves it. We were using the notebook from Apologia and he hated it. 

I haven't used TOG, bu my aunt does. It is designed so multiple children can use it together. She loves it.  I looked at it, but I can't remember why I didn't thnk it was a good choice for one child.


----------



## jacksmomma

Is anyone attending the midwest homeschool conference this weekend in Cincinnati?


----------



## nchulka

I'm considering homeschooling DS 8 next year, he will be entering 3rd grade.  I'm considering using Time 4 Learning and wondered if anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## mks18412

nchulka said:


> I'm considering homeschooling DS 8 next year, he will be entering 3rd grade.  I'm considering using Time 4 Learning and wondered if anyone had any experience with it?



This this past year was our first hsing experience. My dd is currently in the 3rd grade and used Time 4 Learning. She loves it. I like the fact that they keep up with grades and averages. She takes a quiz after each lesson and test after each chapter. We do supplement with workbooks. You can cancel at anytime so if you decide you dont like it after a month you have only wasted $20.....


----------



## Corjack

nchulka said:


> I'm considering homeschooling DS 8 next year, he will be entering 3rd grade.  I'm considering using Time 4 Learning and wondered if anyone had any experience with it?



I used this for 2nd grade as 1/2 of our day. Well really like 3 days a week. I liked it and my DD loved it. We actually purchased cirriculum for next year but I think it is a great way to settle into homeschooling. Once you get your footing about where he is and how you want to do things you can change if you want.


----------



## nchulka

Thank you both for your responses!  If I do decide to homeschool next year it will be with T4L.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Does anyone else have a senior graduating?  My daughter just graduated with honors.  She has never been to school.  We homeschooled all the way through high school.  She will be attending freshman orientation at her chosen college next week.  I'm very proud of her!


----------



## jacksmomma

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Does anyone else have a senior graduating?  My daughter just graduated with honors.  She has never been to school.  We homeschooled all the way through high school.  She will be attending freshman orientation at her chosen college next week.  I'm very proud of her!



Congrats!  That is wonderful!  

I have a graduate this year...but he is a kindergarten graduate.  We are having an extended family dinner to celebrate.  I just ordered a little cap and gown for him to wear.


----------



## Lora

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Does anyone else have a senior graduating?  My daughter just graduated with honors.  She has never been to school.  We homeschooled all the way through high school.  She will be attending freshman orientation at her chosen college next week.  I'm very proud of her!



Congratulations to you and your daughter! That is awesome. I have one more year w/ dd16 and 3 more with dd14. I hope that this time next year I can say the same about dd16's first college choice.  

My girls have never been to school either. Choosing to homeschool was one of the BEST decisions I've ever made. You know how all the "older" moms and grandmothers come up to you when your kids are tiny and tell you to "enjoy them while they're young" or "to make the most of your years with them"? I think I can honestly say, I've done that thanks to homeschooling.


----------



## Mouseketeer67

jacksmomma said:


> Congrats!  That is wonderful!
> 
> I have a graduate this year...but he is a kindergarten graduate.  We are having an extended family dinner to celebrate.  I just ordered a little cap and gown for him to wear.



Thanks! Congratulations to your graduate as well!!!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Lora said:


> Congratulations to you and your daughter! That is awesome. I have one more year w/ dd16 and 3 more with dd14. I hope that this time next year I can say the same about dd16's first college choice.
> 
> My girls have never been to school either. Choosing to homeschool was one of the BEST decisions I've ever made. You know how all the "older" moms and grandmothers come up to you when your kids are tiny and tell you to "enjoy them while they're young" or "to make the most of your years with them"? I think I can honestly say, I've done that thanks to homeschooling.



Thanks, and I believe that homeschooling was  the best decision for our family too!


----------



## Rockislander

Hi there!  I homeschool my 5 year old and wanted to share with all of you this Mickey Mouse mini unit I made for him - it's full of learning fun. This is NOT for sale, just hoping the ideas will be useful to anyone else with small kiddos.  





To find out more about our unit, hop on over to my blog: 
http://countingcoconuts.blogspot.com/2011/07/mini-unit-mickey-mouse.html.


----------



## natashag76

I'd like to ask all the veterans out there - 
How did you choose your curriculum?  Did you use several different things rolled into one?  For example, did you use K12 for a baseline of what your children should be aiming to know by a certain time and then let them follow their passion with everything else?  What about foreign languages?
My children have been at a Montessori school for the past couple of years which has been wonderful!  They're all 2-3 grade levels above the "norm."  They're happy and have friends, and I work there so I still get to be involved in their day-to-day experiences.  But we don't know what will become of the school for next year and public school is not an option for us, for several reasons. 
So I turn to you all, my DISboards compatriots to give me all your best advice and warnings, what you would do differently and obstacles you've faced and how you dealt with them. 
Thanks!! 
And to all the graduates - Congratulations!!


----------



## mom2girls1974

Just wanted to say hi - I homeschool  two girls, 11 and 7. Both my girls have special needs, though in diffrent ways. One is high functioning Autistic and extremely gifted,but also has and profound anxiety disorder,  the other has ADHD, DCD and SPD and alot of LD - I am busy LOL.


----------



## nadira36

natashag76 said:


> I'd like to ask all the veterans out there -
> How did you choose your curriculum?  Did you use several different things rolled into one?  For example, did you use K12 for a baseline of what your children should be aiming to know by a certain time and then let them follow their passion with everything else?  What about foreign languages?
> My children have been at a Montessori school for the past couple of years which has been wonderful!  They're all 2-3 grade levels above the "norm."  They're happy and have friends, and I work there so I still get to be involved in their day-to-day experiences.  But we don't know what will become of the school for next year and public school is not an option for us, for several reasons.
> So I turn to you all, my DISboards compatriots to give me all your best advice and warnings, what you would do differently and obstacles you've faced and how you dealt with them.
> Thanks!!
> And to all the graduates - Congratulations!!



We're unschoolers here - we follow our girls passions for all areas. We aim to be radical unschoolers - unschooling all aspects of life, but have to admit we're not quite there yet. 

Our oldest would be going into grade 1 in the fall but is so far above where everyone else is in some areas (on par in others) that it wouldn't be worth it for her or us. 

I have our local school boards guideline that teachers follow - I use it as a guideline. If I don't see the girls actively pursuing an area of interest, then I take a peek and see what other kids their age might be interested in (or at least what they're learning) and I offer it. 

As for foreign languages we're purchasing Rosetta stone this year for Spanish, we'd considered French since I could pick it back up quickly and Dh could learn, but our girls are much more interested in Spanish. We're going to all learn as a family so we can begin nightly 'Spanish only' time while we're all home. Once we're comfortable with Spanish we'll move on to French. We have many people around us who speak French so they'll have a lot more opportunity to use it.

For us the biggest thing is having support we have many other families following the same style as us in our area. It helps to relax when we see the 16 year old succeeding as well as the 10, 7, 5, 3 year olds in the group. 

We don't force school time, but we have many resources around the house and when I see interest in something that we have a workbook (or other resource) for, I pull it out and show them what to do. Some resources we use regularly: youtube, netflix, library, picture encyclopaedia, solar system, world map, globe, dirt & seeds, bulletin board pictures pertinent to seasons, weather, nature in our area. Board games are great for so many different skills - we tend to 'push' the girls to play games beyond the recommended ages and find that the 3 yr old is typically at the 6 yr old level for games and the 5 yr old is at the 8-10 age range - the only thing holding her back is her inability to read independently yet. 

The biggest challenge for me is figuring out ways to follow each girl's interest at the same time rather than forcing them all to do one thing. Of course my girls are small so their level of independence is rather small right now. So both big girls are in art and sports ball at the same time. My Oldest is in theatre and my middle in dance - same location different times. FOr summer camps we're also doubling up quite a bit. I personally find it easier to haul everyone out just once a day rather than 2 or 3. But in a couple years I won't need to haul everyone with me. Right now our oldest has the strongest desire to follow her own interest whereas the middle girl will follow along most times. But right now our youngest is fascinated with Benjamin Franklin and being a journalist so as long as we create ways for her to follow those interests, she's happy and will follow her sister for pretty much everything else. 

I guess to sum up - the most important aspect is to know your kids. Mine don't sit still and find book work tedious at the best of times. They also like to find things out for themselves so if I tell them something, they still have to do it. As such we work WITH that rather than against it.


----------



## mom2girls1974

nadira36....we unschool as well - We are in BC -neighbours.....


----------



## chris31997

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Does anyone else have a senior graduating?  My daughter just graduated with honors.  She has never been to school.  We homeschooled all the way through high school.  She will be attending freshman orientation at her chosen college next week.  I'm very proud of her!




 Congrats

2 years to go  than our oldest will graduate.  Can't believe we started this road and gotten this far.  It has been a fun and intersting road.





natashag76 said:


> I'd like to ask all the veterans out there -
> How did you choose your curriculum?  Did you use several different things rolled into one?  For example, did you use K12 for a baseline of what your children should be aiming to know by a certain time and then let them follow their passion with everything else?  What about foreign languages?
> My children have been at a Montessori school for the past couple of years which has been wonderful!  They're all 2-3 grade levels above the "norm."  They're happy and have friends, and I work there so I still get to be involved in their day-to-day experiences.  But we don't know what will become of the school for next year and public school is not an option for us, for several reasons.
> So I turn to you all, my DISboards compatriots to give me all your best advice and warnings, what you would do differently and obstacles you've faced and how you dealt with them.
> Thanks!!
> And to all the graduates - Congratulations!!



Because you have been at a Montessori school, I don't think unschooling will work for you.  But I could be wrong.  It will take some trial to figure out what works for you.  I know that for my DD that except for language work, school work on the computer is a no go.  Alpha/Omega has Switched on School House, it works for some but it is computer based no books.  They also have workbooks.  I felt it did not challenage my kids enough.  Where as a friend thought Abeka was too hard for her kids, they had learning disabilities.  

My suggestions for you would be to figure out where your kids are.  Do they need a structured type curriculm(Abeka), would they like to work on the computer(SOS)? What activites do you need to find for them like sports or art or music? What grade will your kids be at? Can they work indepentantly? Younger kids, I keep school lighter anf more on the fun side, high school differant ball game  I have both, a 2nd grader and a 11th grader.  I would also find a co-op or homeschooling group in your area.  People in the gorup should not have an issue to let you look at their stuff.  For forgein language, I like Rosetta Stone, but you can find all sorts of stuff at book stores and at your local library to borrow to see what works for you.

Good luck


----------



## natashag76

Anyone have any thoughts on Time4Learning?


----------



## DeeSanDisneyFan

Subscribing...I will start homeschooling my 4 yr old this August.


----------



## DisneyDizzy

Hi everyone! I'm just wondering if anyone is in North Carolina. We homeschool our 10-year-old son and will homeschool our 2-year-old daughter in the future. My husband is possibly being transferred to North Carolina. We're very excited! However, we are currently in Indiana which basically has no reporting, testing, or curriculum requirements so I'm concerned about how things work in North Carolina. 

I've read up on the rules and laws but just wondered if someone lives there and homeschools wouldn't mind chiming in with how things work (with testing) and the general atmosphere of homeschooling there. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## jdcthree

natashag76 said:


> I'd like to ask all the veterans out there -
> How did you choose your curriculum?  Did you use several different things rolled into one?



I highly recommend the book 100 Top Picks for Homeschool Curriculum.  It's by Cathy Duffy and it was really helpful to me!  Much of the book is about how to choose curriculum (or not), learning styles, discovering your philosophy on education, etc.  She even has a chart/quiz so you can figure out what "style" may work best for you.


----------



## Corjack

natashag76 said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on Time4Learning?



My DD8 used it in 1st and 2nd grade but we purchased more comprehensive curriculum for next year so we will no longer be using it. I liked it for supplimenting. WE may decide to use it again after we see how things are going next year!


----------



## dis-happy

DisneyDizzy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm just wondering if anyone is in North Carolina. We homeschool our 10-year-old son and will homeschool our 2-year-old daughter in the future. My husband is possibly being transferred to North Carolina. We're very excited! However, we are currently in Indiana which basically has no reporting, testing, or curriculum requirements so I'm concerned about how things work in North Carolina.
> 
> I've read up on the rules and laws but just wondered if someone lives there and homeschools wouldn't mind chiming in with how things work (with testing) and the general atmosphere of homeschooling there.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!



I've been hs'ing in nc for 17 yrs and it's very easy.  Sign up your HS with the state (DNPE) when you move here.  Once a year you send in an attendance form ( check off 180 days on a calendar, very easy) and do a standardized test ( I administer the CAT at home, $25. from Seton by mail).  That's it!

Also, hs'ing in NC is very popular, so there are lots of good support groups and activities and scholastic opportunities.


----------



## DisneyDizzy

dis-happy said:


> I've been hs'ing in nc for 17 yrs and it's very easy.  Sign up your HS with the state (DNPE) when you move here.  Once a year you send in an attendance form ( check off 180 days on a calendar, very easy) and do a standardized test ( I administer the CAT at home, $25. from Seton by mail).  That's it!
> 
> Also, hs'ing in NC is very popular, so there are lots of good support groups and activities and scholastic opportunities.



Thank you! We're pretty excited. It's very popular here in Indiana as well but we aren't involved in much right now because we just needed some "down" time this year. Hopefully we'll be able to time getting to NC in time to get involved as things start back up in the fall. 

One question...I hope I don't seem like a dunce. I can't seem to find anywhere what I DO with the standardized test. Do I mail it with the attendance records? Or do I just hang on to it in case I'm asked for it. We've never had to test before so sorry if I seem confused!


----------



## Nicolepa

Just a small vent.  

If my mom tells me one more time that I should put him in school so he can learn to function in the "real" world I'm going to lose it.  I kind of did today.  

Now she is pro homeschooling (to a point).  She sees how much my son has progressed since we came home 3 years ago.  My son is just, well, quirky.  He is totally black and white.  No grey, never.  His idea of black and white do not always agree with the rest of the world.  

For some reason she thinks that he will learn to be more adapatable in a school setting.  Today, like I said, I kind of lost it with her.  I asked her, other than a school setting, where are you with people, only your own age with one authority figure?  I also pointed out (for the zillionth time) that the only thing sending him to school would acomplish is having to battle 3 hours of homework with 3 tired, cranky, kids at home.  At least now we can battle when we are all fresh and not stressed out.    Just sending him to school will not make him do his work, it will just make him stressed out (with migraines and vomiting along with it.  BTDT) 

OK, vent over.  Thanks.


----------



## Nicolepa

On another note.  What are some good phonics programs?  I have a 4 yo (5 in Feb.) who is wanting to read so bad.  Problem is he isn't patient enough to learn.  I am looking for something fun/interactive that might keep his interest. 

We are doing a letter game I found on Pinterest.  He is also doing Ooka Island and really likes that, when I can get him to do it.  We tried Study Dog and he got bored.  We do Letter Factory and he knows the sounds.  He might not know what the letter is, but he knows what sound it makes.  

Just looking for something fun for us to do.


----------



## jacksmomma

Nicolepa said:


> Just a small vent.
> 
> If my mom tells me one more time that I should put him in school so he can learn to function in the "real" world I'm going to lose it.  I kind of did today.
> 
> Now she is pro homeschooling (to a point).  She sees how much my son has progressed since we came home 3 years ago.  My son is just, well, quirky.  He is totally black and white.  No grey, never.  His idea of black and white do not always agree with the rest of the world.
> 
> For some reason she thinks that he will learn to be more adapatable in a school setting.  Today, like I said, I kind of lost it with her.  I asked her, other than a school setting, where are you with people, only your own age with one authority figure?  I also pointed out (for the zillionth time) that the only thing sending him to school would acomplish is having to battle 3 hours of homework with 3 tired, cranky, kids at home.  At least now we can battle when we are all fresh and not stressed out.    Just sending him to school will not make him do his work, it will just make him stressed out (with migraines and vomiting along with it.  BTDT)
> 
> OK, vent over.  Thanks.




I just want to say amen sister!  I am getting the comments more and more right now...we are finishing up Kindergarten and everyone thinks my "experiement" is over and it is time for DS to "really learn in real school".


----------



## Nanu57v

Nicolepa said:


> On another note.  What are some good phonics programs?  I have a 4 yo (5 in Feb.) who is wanting to read so bad.  Problem is he isn't patient enough to learn.  I am looking for something fun/interactive that might keep his interest.
> 
> We are doing a letter game I found on Pinterest.  He is also doing Ooka Island and really likes that, when I can get him to do it.  We tried Study Dog and he got bored.  We do Letter Factory and he knows the sounds.  He might not know what the letter is, but he knows what sound it makes.
> 
> Just looking for something fun for us to do.



Have you been on Starfall?


----------



## Nicolepa

Nanu57v said:


> Have you been on Starfall?



I have, but to be honest I feel I was missing something.  He clicked on the letters a few times and was done and wouldn't have anything to do with it again.  Everyone raves about it, so I might have to see if I was missing something.

In all honesty I might just have to be more patient.  He is making progress, but my husband is "eager" for him to read.  He loves to be read to and will sit all day reading stories.  He just won't sit still long enough to learn what needs to be learned.  ;-)


----------



## chris31997

Nicolepa said:


> On another note.  What are some good phonics programs?  I have a 4 yo (5 in Feb.) who is wanting to read so bad.  Problem is he isn't patient enough to learn.  I am looking for something fun/interactive that might keep his interest.
> 
> We are doing a letter game I found on Pinterest.  He is also doing Ooka Island and really likes that, when I can get him to do it.  We tried Study Dog and he got bored.  We do Letter Factory and he knows the sounds.  He might not know what the letter is, but he knows what sound it makes.
> 
> Just looking for something fun for us to do.




You still got a young one.  Sometimes it takes time for it to click.  Little boys sometimes find it difficult to sit still.  Give him some time


----------



## chris31997

DisneyDizzy said:


> Thank you! We're pretty excited. It's very popular here in Indiana as well but we aren't involved in much right now because we just needed some "down" time this year. Hopefully we'll be able to time getting to NC in time to get involved as things start back up in the fall.
> 
> One question...I hope I don't seem like a dunce. I can't seem to find anywhere what I DO with the standardized test. Do I mail it with the attendance records? Or do I just hang on to it in case I'm asked for it. We've never had to test before so sorry if I seem confused!




We did it for 8 yrs.  Actually started in NC.  We never had to send in a form, but it all depends on if they send you the form or not.  You can go to Christian Liberty Press and request testing.  You can do online, love it, and get the results with in minutes, or do it on paper.  You keep the results the entire time you are homeschooling and you would mail it in with the attendance form if they ask for the form.  I would not volunteer info unless they ask you for it.  Tell them that you are homeschooling and the kids and that info and if they send you the pink post card than send in the attendance record with the testing results.  You will need to test or have them evaluated every year.  We tested.


----------



## MommyBell08

Nicolepa said:


> On another note.  What are some good phonics programs?  I have a 4 yo (5 in Feb.) who is wanting to read so bad.  Problem is he isn't patient enough to learn.  I am looking for something fun/interactive that might keep his interest.
> 
> We are doing a letter game I found on Pinterest.  He is also doing Ooka Island and really likes that, when I can get him to do it.  We tried Study Dog and he got bored.  We do Letter Factory and he knows the sounds.  He might not know what the letter is, but he knows what sound it makes.
> 
> Just looking for something fun for us to do.



nmd. Was going to suggest letter factory but didnt read enought of your post! Do you have Word factory?


----------



## Nicolepa

chris31997 said:


> You still got a young one.  Sometimes it takes time for it to click.  Little boys sometimes find it difficult to sit still.  Give him some time



I know.  He asks me every day to teach him to read.  He just wants me to wave my magic wand.    I've never had to teach one to read.  My youngest taught herself at 3, my middle went to school for K & 1.  He's the first I've had to work with.


----------



## MommyBell08

I am a young Mom, and our family is eager and excited to begin our HS journey. This was a great read!

http://www.magicalchildhood.com/articles/4yo.htm


----------



## chicagoshannon

Nicolepa said:


> On another note.  What are some good phonics programs?  I have a 4 yo (5 in Feb.) who is wanting to read so bad.  Problem is he isn't patient enough to learn.  I am looking for something fun/interactive that might keep his interest.
> 
> We are doing a letter game I found on Pinterest.  He is also doing Ooka Island and really likes that, when I can get him to do it.  We tried Study Dog and he got bored.  We do Letter Factory and he knows the sounds.  He might not know what the letter is, but he knows what sound it makes.
> 
> Just looking for something fun for us to do.



You could try Reading Eggs.  They usually have a free trial.  It has fun phonics games.

We used the Ordinary Parents Guide to Teaching Reading.   It worked really well but it's not really fun.  I was glad when we finished it.


----------



## Nicolepa

MommyBell08 said:


> I am a young Mom, and our family is eager and excited to begin our HS journey. This was a great read!
> 
> http://www.magicalchildhood.com/articles/4yo.htm



Loved this!  I know it probably doesn't sound like it from my earlier post, but I've really learned this with my 3rd.  We have so much fun together.  And I don't feel bad if we sit on the floor and play cars instead of doing dishes.  



chicagoshannon said:


> You could try Reading Eggs.  They usually have a free trial.  It has fun phonics games.
> 
> We used the Ordinary Parents Guide to Teaching Reading.   It worked really well but it's not really fun.  I was glad when we finished it.



I just downloaded the reading eggs app for my ipad.  So far he is enjoying it.  He was crying the other night because I took it from him so we could go to bed.  He kept crying "I want to learn, I want to learn, I don't need storytime."  Of course when we get upstairs he says "did I miss storytime?"


----------



## Nanu57v

Nicolepa said:


> I have, but to be honest I feel I was missing something.  He clicked on the letters a few times and was done and wouldn't have anything to do with it again.  Everyone raves about it, so I might have to see if I was missing something.
> 
> In all honesty I might just have to be more patient.  He is making progress, but my husband is "eager" for him to read.  He loves to be read to and will sit all day reading stories.  He just won't sit still long enough to learn what needs to be learned.  ;-)



Try the next part of starfall...the "learn to read" part. That's what my DD LOVED.


----------



## Nicolepa

OK, new question, different child. 

My dd will be in 7th grade next year. My dh has finally agreed to put hs'ing her on the table. Here's where I'm stuck. She has been in a gifted program since 1st grade. She has consistently worked 2 years ahead. For example she just finished 8th grade math, Worldly Wise 8 etc.  At home we've been testing thru Saxon Alg. 1. 

So how do I go about figuring out how to place her?  My thoughts are

Classical Conversations Challenge A. (not totally sure this will challenge her enough, but it would be nice having all my kids doing the same program.

Have her join in our current curriculum, learning adventures, adding her own math and science. The curriculum is geared for 4th-8th grade. Maybe add in extra literature and vocab? 

Find something (what?) at a 9th grade level.

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## kc10family

May I ask what is the status of the Homeschool group getting its own thread? 
It's funny because I come to the DIS for losts of great and crazy FYI and after a long break (that conversation will require a stronger drink than coffee ) I figured the HS group would have its own thread.


----------



## chris31997

Nicolepa said:


> OK, new question, different child.
> 
> My dd will be in 7th grade next year. My dh has finally agreed to put hs'ing her on the table. Here's where I'm stuck. She has been in a gifted program since 1st grade. She has consistently worked 2 years ahead. For example she just finished 8th grade math, Worldly Wise 8 etc.  At home we've been testing thru Saxon Alg. 1.
> 
> So how do I go about figuring out how to place her?  My thoughts are
> 
> Classical Conversations Challenge A. (not totally sure this will challenge her enough, but it would be nice having all my kids doing the same program.
> 
> Have her join in our current curriculum, learning adventures, adding her own math and science. The curriculum is geared for 4th-8th grade. Maybe add in extra literature and vocab?
> 
> Find something (what?) at a 9th grade level.
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas?




Look into Christian Liberty Press, they do placement testing.  It might be online not sure but the CAT-5 testing is.  It could give you a heads up on to where to start her.  It could save the headache about finding curriculm.

Had a friend whose DD was blowing thru the books, finally tested her and she tested about 3 grades above.  

I hope teaching reading is working out


----------



## kcp1377

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi! I always love meeting new HSing families and was so happy to see this thread here. Disney and HSing - what could be better?  We have been HSing for a year now and absolutely love it. DS1 is starting 3rd grade and DDs are starting 1st. 

Nicole - Ditto the placement testing. We don't do a full base curriculum - just piece everything together. So the placement testing has been wonderful because we're not going based on grade numbers - just based on what the child's individual level is at. And you may find some of the curriculum numbers are different than what the PS level is. For instance, we found that Horizons 1 was equal to our local PS grade 2. But others aren't necessarily the same as that. And how exciting that your DH agreed to talk about it! We tossed the idea around for years before he agreed to really discuss it. I'm so happy he did. It's been so freeing in so many ways!


----------



## lovethattink

Is anyone else in my boat? My ds(8) does wonders in math and science, but it seems every time he has a seizure he regresses in reading. He was reading at a 2nd grade reading level last fall. We are now back at K4, with basic phonic blends. Yet he retains math and is doing multiplication.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Nicolepa said:


> OK, new question, different child.
> 
> My dd will be in 7th grade next year. My dh has finally agreed to put hs'ing her on the table. Here's where I'm stuck. She has been in a gifted program since 1st grade. She has consistently worked 2 years ahead. For example she just finished 8th grade math, Worldly Wise 8 etc.  At home we've been testing thru Saxon Alg. 1.
> 
> So how do I go about figuring out how to place her?  My thoughts are
> 
> Classical Conversations Challenge A. (not totally sure this will challenge her enough, but it would be nice having all my kids doing the same program.
> 
> Have her join in our current curriculum, learning adventures, adding her own math and science. The curriculum is geared for 4th-8th grade. Maybe add in extra literature and vocab?
> 
> Find something (what?) at a 9th grade level.
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas?



I think I'd try to find something at her level.  Have you read The Well Trained Mind?  It might be a good reference for you.  I don't know if you want secular materials or not but you might want to look at Veritas Press Omnibus for her( it's a Christian company).


----------



## Nanu57v

This is a loaded question: but how (where) do you teach?  In my mind, homeschooling is quiet and calm with us moving easily from subject to subject as we sit at the kitchen table Duggar-style.  In reality, I have a 2 year old and our kitchen chairs aren't really that comfortable.  Also, we don't really have a good place for individual work, since the kitchen table is in the same area where the 2 year old plays.  Ideas?


----------



## Nicolepa

Nanu57v said:


> This is a loaded question: but how (where) do you teach?  In my mind, homeschooling is quiet and calm with us moving easily from subject to subject as we sit at the kitchen table Duggar-style.  In reality, I have a 2 year old and our kitchen chairs aren't really that comfortable.  Also, we don't really have a good place for individual work, since the kitchen table is in the same area where the 2 year old plays.  Ideas?



We started at the kitchen table.  Didn't work well for us.  Distraction central, and I'm not talking about the baby we had at the time.  It was, I need to get water, what's that outside, I'm hungry etc.  I'd turn my back to get the next book and he'd be gone and it would take 15 minutes to get him back at the table.

I know a lot of people are successful that way but spring break of our first year I double purposed our bonus room into a classroom/playroom.  It has worked out well.  Our now 4 yo can play in his room and I can still hear him, but he's not a distraction, we don't have to totally clean up to eat.  I can cook and he can still do work w/o being distracted.

I also have desk in his room.  He tends to "get distracted" and will take forever to do his work.  This enables him to procrastinate but the others in the house can still play if they want.


----------



## chris31997

Nanu57v said:


> This is a loaded question: but how (where) do you teach?  In my mind, homeschooling is quiet and calm with us moving easily from subject to subject as we sit at the kitchen table Duggar-style.  In reality, I have a 2 year old and our kitchen chairs aren't really that comfortable.  Also, we don't really have a good place for individual work, since the kitchen table is in the same area where the 2 year old plays.  Ideas?



Have school will travel 

We have done the kitchen table, the living room floor while I folded laundry, computer/craft room, we read books on the road now, and when we move we pack school and do it in the airports and in the cars.

The cool thing with homeschooling, you find what fits your family.  Kitchen table does not work throw it out.  Well, for school anyway Do school sitting outside at your picnic table, if you have one  Why use a table?  Sit on the floor or do one subject at the table and than move somewhere else for another. Sometimes DS stands to do school at the kitchen table, he can focus better.


----------



## Nanu57v

After posting this I discovered the workbox system.  I'm super duper excited to try it.  I love how DD will be able to do independent work independently without the constant "Mom, what's next" or "mom, how much more do we have to do?"


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Hi everyone! We have decided to homeschool, and I am SO excited about it. Our oldest is 6 and will be in the 1st grade, and our little one will be 3 in a couple of weeks.

 Does anyone have any tips on working with these 2 ages together? I am also so overwhelmed with curriculum. Saxon math and Apologia science have been recommended to me. I am unsure of the other subjects and Bible study. Can anyone offer any suggestions? Thanks so much!


----------



## jcmaro

Hi!  I will be homeschooling DS (6, 7 in August) for 1st grade.  I also have DD (4, 5 in October) and DD (2) who will be in preschool a few mornings a week.  What we will do is while the girls are in preschool we will do History (Story of the World), Science (Apologia Astronomy) and Math (Abeka).  DD (4) has math and science in preschool so I don't want to add more.  In the afternoon while DD (2) naps we will do phonics/reading (Explode the Code and Sonlight), Bible and Handwriting (Handwriting without Tears).  DS and DD are almost on the same level for phonics/reading so those will be easy to do together, handwriting is pretty independent work and Bible is for both.  That's how we are planning on doing it!


----------



## chris31997

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Hi everyone! We have decided to homeschool, and I am SO excited about it. Our oldest is 6 and will be in the 1st grade, and our little one will be 3 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on working with these 2 ages together? I am also so overwhelmed with curriculum. Saxon math and Apologia science have been recommended to me. I am unsure of the other subjects and Bible study. Can anyone offer any suggestions? Thanks so much!




We had friends who would have "kits" put together.  Little shoebox type things that would come out only during school and that is the youngest schoolwork.  It was always learning fun type games.  Could also get begining workbooks that lil one can work on while school is in "session". 

We use a Bible devotion by VeggieTales, 365.  History, health, I would get books from the library to read that work with that.  For language or phonics, I like Abeka. There is also a writing system that each book is called a letter of the alphabet, and it uses verses.  You will need to look that one up in Christian Book Distru.(CBD.) It starts, I think, at "A".


----------



## Nanu57v

We use Sonlight for History, Language Arts and Reading.  I LOVE it.  We use Singapore math.  Also LOVE.  We did Sonlight science last year, and I didn't love it because it jumped between topics.  I'm going to make some of my own science lessons this year, use up the Sonlight stuff we didn't finish and then revisit a new science curriculum.


----------



## Nanu57v

As for the 3 year old, I'm setting up a workbox system for both my 7 yo and my 3 yo.  The 7 yo will have 12 workboxes and the 3yo will have 6.  The first 3 boxes for the little one will be things to do with mommy (like practice reading, count math counters) and the bottom 3 will be independent school work like color a picture, do a puzzle.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hello everyone, I was wondering if everyone would be willing to share what you use for *literature *for any/all grades.  I am most interested in using real books for a majority of the course, but a "text" or reference book to go along is good too.

Thanks! (I will have 3 in school:  7th, 4th, K.)


----------



## Nicolepa

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if everyone would be willing to share what you use for *literature *for any/all grades.  I am most interested in using real books for a majority of the course, but a "text" or reference book to go along is good too.
> 
> Thanks! (I will have 3 in school:  7th, 4th, K.)



I use Learning Adventures.  It is a unit study, but it would be worth the $$ for the literature portion alone.  It is written for 4th-8th grade.  I use it for Bible, Literature and History.  I don't use the Grammar, Science or Fine Arts portion.


----------



## momof3baldwins

Hi everyone! I have put together a Sea World field trip for our homeschool group in GA. We have people from all over the state of GA coming. We have additional space if anyone would like to come. The date is Mon, Sep 24. The cost is $25 per person ages 2 and up. This is a significant discount from regular Sea World prices! If anyone is interested in going let me know and I can send you more information.


----------



## natashag76

Nicolepa said:


> OK, new question, different child.
> 
> My dd will be in 7th grade next year. My dh has finally agreed to put hs'ing her on the table. Here's where I'm stuck. She has been in a gifted program since 1st grade. She has consistently worked 2 years ahead. For example she just finished 8th grade math, Worldly Wise 8 etc.  At home we've been testing thru Saxon Alg. 1.
> 
> So how do I go about figuring out how to place her?  My thoughts are
> 
> Classical Conversations Challenge A. (not totally sure this will challenge her enough, but it would be nice having all my kids doing the same program.
> 
> Have her join in our current curriculum, learning adventures, adding her own math and science. The curriculum is geared for 4th-8th grade. Maybe add in extra literature and vocab?
> 
> Find something (what?) at a 9th grade level.
> 
> Thoughts? Ideas?



Try Northwestern University's Center for Talent Development.  They have a program called Gifted Learning Links (GLL).  Children from all over the world use these online programs and they're not only for math.  They have all different subjects.  I believe it works on a semester based system.  
We've never used GLL, but my daughter has gone to their summer enrichment camp and it is phenomenal!  Good luck!


----------



## miami305

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Hi everyone! We have decided to homeschool, and I am SO excited about it. Our oldest is 6 and will be in the 1st grade, and our little one will be 3 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on working with these 2 ages together? I am also so overwhelmed with curriculum. Saxon math and Apologia science have been recommended to me. I am unsure of the other subjects and Bible study. Can anyone offer any suggestions? Thanks so much!



You don't have to work with them at the same time.  I homeschool during the summer.  My children are used to taking turns so it works out fine.  Just make sure you have enough work for them to do in case they finish faster than you planned! We have a stack of workbooks and each child has their own page of ipad apps.  We brainstormed various craft ideas for the summer.  

Have an outline of what you what the child to learn in the next 30 and next 60 days.  Remember, you can cover a lot of ground when working one on one.  You won't need hours of teaching time so it will be easy to give both children attention.   

It sounds like one comprehensive program would be better for you than trying to put it all together yourself this first year.  Sonlight receives a lot of praise.    Check out CountingCoconuts blog for creative ideas on workbaskets for your 3yr old.

Good luck!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Thank you all so much for the recommendations. I will check out the curriculum suggested. I also appreciate the reference to the counting coconuts blog. She has so many wonderful ideas! I am so excited to begin this new journey and can't wait for school to start!


----------



## Nanu57v

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if everyone would be willing to share what you use for *literature *for any/all grades.  I am most interested in using real books for a majority of the course, but a "text" or reference book to go along is good too.
> 
> Thanks! (I will have 3 in school:  7th, 4th, K.)




We use Sonlight.

I am SOOOOOOOOO excited for school to start in the fall.  I try to get DD to do 20 minutes of reading and a math review sheet most days in the summer, but I was surprised to hear a friend (whose son is in PS) tell me he does 2 hours of work each day. What about you guys?


----------



## chris31997

Nanu57v said:


> We use Sonlight.
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOOO excited for school to start in the fall.  I try to get DD to do 20 minutes of reading and a math review sheet most days in the summer, but I was surprised to hear a friend (whose son is in PS) tell me he does 2 hours of work each day. What about you guys?



We do very little.  Maybe 30-60 min of reading and field trips.

I am not surprised that your friend's son has to do 2hr, usually they have a hard time getting in all the instructional time that they need during the day/year, so they have to make it.  Drives my dad, who is a teacher, crazy with the reteaching of concepts they should know, probelm students he has to deal with, and the paperwork.

With the 2 students I have, I can accomplish alomst everything in about 5hours in the typical school year.


----------



## miami305

chris31997 said:


> We do very little.  Maybe 30-60 min of reading and field trips.
> 
> I am not surprised that your friend's son has to do 2hr, usually they have a hard time getting in all the instructional time that they need during the day/year, so they have to make it.  Drives my dad, who is a teacher, crazy with the reteaching of concepts they should know, probelm students he has to deal with, and the paperwork.
> 
> With the 2 students I have, I can accomplish alomst everything in about 5hours in the typical school year.



Trying to keep 20 or 30 preschoolers on task isn't easy.  You need more time to ensure everyone understands and completes the task.  Also, a structured preschool day includes story time, circle time, fingerplays, songs, dance, calendar/seasons, etc.  There are a lot of short activities that fill up the day.  Preschoolers have snack breaks and nap time.  A day at preschool goes quickly.

I do no more than 2 separate 1/2hr blocks of "real" school work with DS.  Story and craft time are whenever in our day.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We use Sonlight also.

We're actually going to start our new year on July 9th.  Although DD has been begging to start so we may just start tomorrow.


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

Where does everyone purchase their curriculum from? Thanks!


----------



## SCHBR'smom

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Where does everyone purchase their curriculum from? Thanks!



I purchased ours from Rainbow Resource and Christianbookstore.


----------



## chris31997

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> Where does everyone purchase their curriculum from? Thanks!



We have bought from Abeka, Alpha&Omega, Christian Book Store, Barnes and Noble, and Books-a-Million(before they went out of buisness ).  We do use the library alot.


----------



## Nanu57v

I usually (haha, this is only my 2nd year) purchase direct from Sonlight, but there is an art curriculum that is substantially cheaper at amazon so I'll be purchasing it there.  I was planning on purchasing a science curriculum elsewhere this year, but instead I've decided to use Magic School Bus books as a springboard for unit studies. (2nd grade)


----------



## Nanu57v

Speaking of which, I'm am so itching to get started!  I have so many ideas! I need to get a lesson plan book and get started!


----------



## chris31997

Nanu57v said:


> I usually (haha, this is only my 2nd year) purchase direct from Sonlight, but there is an art curriculum that is substantially cheaper at amazon so I'll be purchasing it there.  I was planning on purchasing a science curriculum elsewhere this year, but instead I've decided to use Magic School Bus books as a springboard for unit studies. (2nd grade)



Magic School Bus is the best.  Our oldest loved it and she would eat breakfast and start her day with the videos, and the youngest loves it also. It really engages their mind and it sticks with them. We have a set of books and the kids love to read them.  Long time ago  we had the computer games.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Hello everyone  We started CalcuLadder math drills & handwriting today. The kids have been bored & it only took about 30 minutes. I figured it was better than beating the TX heat with iPods


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

For those that use My Father's World, do you supplement math? I am really leaning towards trying My Father's World (1st grade) this first year, and I have read some great reviews on it. However, I have seen several people say they supplement the math. If so, I'm leaning towards Horizons.

Does anyone have any pros/cons to MFW before we bite the bullet and purchase it?


----------



## cinderanna

Just wanted to say "Hi"! I am going to start homeschooling my DD this coming year.  I am excited to get started.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We started last week and we're chugging along.  Dd is enjoying herself.  I have to fit art and piano in still.  Maybe in August.


----------



## Denine

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> For those that use My Father's World, do you supplement math? I am really leaning towards trying My Father's World (1st grade) this first year, and I have read some great reviews on it. However, I have seen several people say they supplement the math. If so, I'm leaning towards Horizons.
> 
> Does anyone have any pros/cons to MFW before we bite the bullet and purchase it?



We use Sonlight, but we have been using Horizons for math since K.  We will be doing grade 6 this coming school year.  I really like it.


----------



## miami305

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> For those that use My Father's World, do you supplement math? I am really leaning towards trying My Father's World (1st grade) this first year, and I have read some great reviews on it. However, I have seen several people say they supplement the math. If so, I'm leaning towards Horizons.
> 
> Does anyone have any pros/cons to MFW before we bite the bullet and purchase it?



Oooh! I checked the site and am now considering the K program for DS.  So many programs dummy down the preschool and K.  People purchasing homeschool materials have already taught their children abc's and 123's! I appreciated that the site said that a mature 4 may be capable of the 1st grade work, but the copy work involved would probably prove too boring for a 4yr old.  

Math is so easy to do at home!  You can use blocks and measuring cups.  We even use the cheapo army soldiers as counters.   Be sure to look through any math workbook you purchase as some do not have enough drills. The books jump around all over the place.  I started supplementing at home years ago when my dd's advance math class used the scatter approach.  Ugh! The children learn all the concepts, but never master any math facts! Crazy! I now use ipad apps for math drills so we don't have to print off mountains of worksheets.  However, there are plenty of free math worksheets available online.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> For those that use My Father's World, do you supplement math? I am really leaning towards trying My Father's World (1st grade) this first year, and I have read some great reviews on it. However, I have seen several people say they supplement the math. If so, I'm leaning towards Horizons.
> 
> Does anyone have any pros/cons to MFW before we bite the bullet and purchase it?



We used MFW (ECC) last year for my DD (5th grade) & DS (2nd/3rd gradish)  We LOVED it for geography, Bible study time, and the YWAM books. I didn't *love* it for science. I said last year, that if we did MFW again, we'd opt out of their science choice, and do Apologia. Well, the kiddos are doing a "co-op type" class once a week this year, and we are following their curriculum. They are doing Abeka "Land I Love."

We took the ECC pre-test, then post-test. DD could label on 3 countries on the pre-test, and DS zero. On the post-test, DD could label 103! I think DS labeled about 87!! (This is taking a BLANK map, and WRITING IN the countries themselves.) I was highly impressed with all they learned in MFW. 

Keep in mind, ECC is different than 1st grade. As far as MATH, we used Teaching Textbooks & LOVED, loved, loved it!!!  It is not available until 2nd or 3rd grade. My BFF taught her boys MFW & used Bob Jones math. I wish you well with whatever you choose!


----------



## DisneyGirl4188

Can I join in?  We aren't homeschooling yet (not officially, our son is only 4), but we are looking into it.


----------



## lucigo

nchulka said:


> I'm considering homeschooling DS 8 next year, he will be entering 3rd grade.  I'm considering using Time 4 Learning and wondered if anyone had any experience with it?



I will be using Time4Learning with my 3rd grader this fall also.  We should keep in touch!


----------



## erisgirl44

I have started using time4learnig with my oldest. He loves it but I'm not sure if it's science or social studies is enough. We are using handwriting without tears fro handwriting. How are you finding it so far?


----------



## MommyBell08

We are using Sonlight, we are doing Math-U-See and HWT.. Loving!


----------



## mks18412

This will be our second year using Time4Learning. I do supplement the math and english..... If it works for dd (4th grade), it works for me.


----------



## lucigo

erisgirl44 said:


> I have started using time4learnig with my oldest. He loves it but I'm not sure if it's science or social studies is enough. We are using handwriting without tears fro handwriting. How are you finding it so far?



For my son with autism the language arts is engaging and fun, but the science and social studies don't interest him at all.  The math is kind of in the middle somewhere.  

My husband is a middle school math/science teacher and ESE certified, so he will be supplementing those areas and I just found out he already has a ton of manipulatives.  He just started a new job in Virginia so we have a busy year ahead of us (we are still in Florida).

My 17-yo has been homeschooling for 2 years now, some classes through Florida Virtual and then we supplement with some fun stuff like cooking and art (mostly painting).


----------



## ktate82

I am considering homeschooling my two, DD7 (2nd grade) and DS6 (1st grade) and whew is it overwhelming!  How do you decide which curriculum?  I have looked at Time4Learning (it seems to be mentioned a lot) and suplement with some others...any ideas?  Does T4L have spelling?  Is it a program that kids get on and watch then do worksheets or do they do everything online?  Any one on here homeschool in IL?  How receptive are the local schools to this?  Sorry about all the questions, but I'm just not quite sure where to start.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Hello to all! 
I haven't been on a homeschooling thread on Disboards in a long time.

We have 8 kids, just graduated our oldest (sniff), and then have one each in grades 11, 8, 5, 4, 3, and 1, and a 2 year old.

We use Sonlight, will be doing Core 300 with 11th grader, and then a mix of D+E (old 3/4), with some 100 thrown in, for the rest.

For science I do a hodge podge of books until high school when I use Apolgia.
For math I currently have kids using Teaching Textbooks, Singapore, Horizons, and oldest (the graduate) is still finishing up some Alpha Omega Consumers Math (neither of us have been very impressed with it.)

We also use Queen Homeschool Language Lessons which I LOVE.

Nice to meet other homeschooling WDW fans!


----------



## chris31997

ktate82 said:


> I am considering homeschooling my two, DD7 (2nd grade) and DS6 (1st grade) and whew is it overwhelming!  How do you decide which curriculum?  I have looked at Time4Learning (it seems to be mentioned a lot) and suplement with some others...any ideas?  Does T4L have spelling?  Is it a program that kids get on and watch then do worksheets or do they do everything online?  Any one on here homeschool in IL?  How receptive are the local schools to this?  Sorry about all the questions, but I'm just not quite sure where to start.



Picking curriculum can be trail and error or you can find one the first try what works for you and your kids.  Sometimes after a couple of years, you want to change it up a bit.

Seeing how you are new to homeschooling, I highly encourage you to find a group.  It is great for you to be able to ask questions, see stuff and get that all important adult time  But it is also good for the kids because than they can do activities with other kids like field trips or co-ops.  You can google HSLDA(homeschool legal defense association) and see what their write up is about the laws in IL are.  You can also get a jumping off point as to what groups might be in your area.  Some people like HSLDA(I do), and others do not.  Some have found their law write up not very good, but I did.

I would also encourage you to give yourself some slack.  This year may go great and very smoothly or it may not.  You may find the curruculum works or it may not.  May work for one and not the other.

Feel free to come here and ask all the questions you want or need


----------



## jdcthree

ktate82 said:


> I am considering homeschooling my two, DD7 (2nd grade) and DS6 (1st grade) and whew is it overwhelming!  How do you decide which curriculum?  I have looked at Time4Learning (it seems to be mentioned a lot) and suplement with some others...any ideas?  Does T4L have spelling?  Is it a program that kids get on and watch then do worksheets or do they do everything online?  Any one on here homeschool in IL?  How receptive are the local schools to this?  Sorry about all the questions, but I'm just not quite sure where to start.



This is the answer I gave someone else asking about curriculum:

I highly recommend the book 100 Top Picks for Homeschool Curriculum. It's by Cathy Duffy and it was really helpful to me! Much of the book is about how to choose curriculum (or not), learning styles, discovering your philosophy on education, etc. She even has a chart/quiz so you can figure out what "style" may work best for you. 

I can't answer your other questions since I've never tried Time4Learning and I'm not in IL, but have fun on your new homeschooling journey!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello to all!
> I haven't been on a homeschooling thread on Disboards in a long time.
> 
> We have 8 kids, just graduated our oldest (sniff), and then have one each in grades 11, 8, 5, 4, 3, and 1, and a 2 year old.
> 
> We use Sonlight, will be doing Core 300 with 11th grader, and then a mix of D+E (old 3/4), with some 100 thrown in, for the rest.
> 
> For science I do a hodge podge of books until high school when I use Apolgia.
> For math I currently have kids using Teaching Textbooks, Singapore, Horizons, and oldest (the graduate) is still finishing up some Alpha Omega Consumers Math (neither of us have been very impressed with it.)
> 
> We also use Queen Homeschool Language Lessons which I LOVE.
> 
> Nice to meet other homeschooling WDW fans!



Welcome back!


----------



## carsmama

I am happy to find a homeschooling thread on here. My oldest (7) is using Math-u-see, Story of the World, and Explode the code. He loves reading, legos, and snap circuits jr.


----------



## Cynestra

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> For those that use My Father's World, do you supplement math? I am really leaning towards trying My Father's World (1st grade) this first year, and I have read some great reviews on it. However, I have seen several people say they supplement the math. If so, I'm leaning towards Horizons.
> 
> Does anyone have any pros/cons to MFW before we bite the bullet and purchase it?




We used MFW last year and loved it! I bought the K and Adventures for my 5 and 8 year old, and yes I did have to supplement math. I started with Right Start Mathematics, but switched over to Singapore 1A for the 5 year old and 2A for the 8 year old. Also had to drop K, because cute as it was, it wasn't the correct level for him. We will be starting ECC next month and can't wait!  We also added handwriting (Handwriting without Tears) and phonics (Explode the Code) for each of them.


----------



## jacksmomma

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> For those that use My Father's World, do you supplement math? I am really leaning towards trying My Father's World (1st grade) this first year, and I have read some great reviews on it. However, I have seen several people say they supplement the math. If so, I'm leaning towards Horizons.
> 
> Does anyone have any pros/cons to MFW before we bite the bullet and purchase it?



We used MFW last year for KG and liked it, but we did need to supplement math.  We used Math U See to supplement and it worked well.  DS loved how active MUS is.


----------



## jenlov

Not sure how I didn't see this before, but it's nice to see a h/s thread on here!  

I'm Jen, mom to 7 kids ages 15, 13, 11, 9, 6, 4, & 9ms in grades 10, 8 (doing 9th, with some combined classes w/ our 10th grader), 6, 4, 1, K4 (and the almost 9 month old).  We use all Abeka b/c it is what they have had since K4 and works well for us.  We've used some Saxon math w/ our oldest, but moving back to Abeka this year for math.  

And we are going to WDW in December...when most kids are in school!  the kids are excited!  lol.


----------



## EeyoreEma

Does anyone else ever get homeschool burnout?  I am feeling so torn as to whether or not homeschooling is really the right thing for us right now.  I love it, I really do.  However, we are about to move to a town with a great school district, and part of me is tempted to send them off to school.  I think I'm just tired, and stressed with the move, but I thought maybe some of y'all would have a good way to stave off the burnout.  DH really thinks we should just continue on with homeschooling, and supplement with other activities once we move, which I know will be a big help since we've not really had anything to supplement with down here.  Thanks.


----------



## jacksmomma

EeyoreEma said:


> Does anyone else ever get homeschool burnout?  I am feeling so torn as to whether or not homeschooling is really the right thing for us right now.  I love it, I really do.  However, we are about to move to a town with a great school district, and part of me is tempted to send them off to school.  I think I'm just tired, and stressed with the move, but I thought maybe some of y'all would have a good way to stave off the burnout.  DH really thinks we should just continue on with homeschooling, and supplement with other activities once we move, which I know will be a big help since we've not really had anything to supplement with down here.  Thanks.



I totally know the feeling, I was right there at the end of the school year last year.  However, we went to a big homeschool conference which re-energized me.  Then I did an inventory of my son's learning style and chose curriculum that most supports it.  We have not formally started school yet this year, first day is Aug. 6th, but overall I am feeling good and ready to begin again.  One thing that really helps me when I feel down is to walk away and have a little me time.  Plus, remember if you send them to school you are going to spend almost as much time as you do now on homework.  Keep it up, once your move is over you will be ready to begin again.


----------



## Nanu57v

EeyoreEma said:


> Does anyone else ever get homeschool burnout?  I am feeling so torn as to whether or not homeschooling is really the right thing for us right now.  I love it, I really do.  However, we are about to move to a town with a great school district, and part of me is tempted to send them off to school.  I think I'm just tired, and stressed with the move, but I thought maybe some of y'all would have a good way to stave off the burnout.  DH really thinks we should just continue on with homeschooling, and supplement with other activities once we move, which I know will be a big help since we've not really had anything to supplement with down here.  Thanks.



I'd think about why you are homeschooling. I have a friend that homeschool her children for 5 years.  Then they moved into a super school district and they are all going to PS next year.  Her motives to homeschool was for a quality education: something she now sees will happen in her new ps.  But everyone has different motives.


----------



## Nicolepa

jacksmomma said:


> Plus, remember if you send them to school you are going to spend almost as much time as you do now on homework.  Keep it up, once your move is over you will be ready to begin again.



What are your reasons behind sending him vs keeping him home. I have one in school and 2 home. Every time my duh tells me we should send my middle one to school I ask him why.  His response is always, "so you can have a break". I remind him that while I'd have my time free from 9-3. I'd still sen at least 3 hours a day on homework. Not only that, but I'd have them when we are all tired. No thank you. 

I don't know what ages you are working with, but if they are 3rd grade or older think about how you can make them more independent, to free yourself up. Last year my 4th grader  ( who is not self motivated or independent) did Math, Science, Grammar all by himself. If he needed help I was there, but he was responsible for his book work. Together we did Bible, literature, memory work, spelling and history. That usually took about 1.5 hours.


----------



## chris31997

EeyoreEma said:


> Does anyone else ever get homeschool burnout?  I am feeling so torn as to whether or not homeschooling is really the right thing for us right now.  I love it, I really do.  However, we are about to move to a town with a great school district, and part of me is tempted to send them off to school.  I think I'm just tired, and stressed with the move, but I thought maybe some of y'all would have a good way to stave off the burnout.  DH really thinks we should just continue on with homeschooling, and supplement with other activities once we move, which I know will be a big help since we've not really had anything to supplement with down here.  Thanks.



I think we all do feel burnout.  It is hard.  When you feel that burnout, time to take a step back and evaluate.  See what you are doing, what works, what doesn't work, why did you start, what are you struggling with, what can you change up.


----------



## EeyoreEma

Thanks for all the advice.  This is the 1st time we've taken a super extended break from homeschooling, and that may be part of why I'm going crazy. TOO much time on our hands!  Usually, we just take breaks as needed but this year, I decided with the move coming it might be easier to just let them have some extended time off.  I'm hoping that once we move and get settled back in, I will feel better about things.  I really do love homeschooling, and I do feel like they've had an awesome education at home.  I think I"m just tired/stressed with the upcoming move.  Thanks again!


----------



## Nicolepa

My son has completed all the HWOT books, but he still needs lots of work on his cursive. This year I'd like to use his memory work for handwriting. Does anyone know of a font that is similar to HWOT?  I'd like to be able to type it up and past it in a spiral notebook for him to copy.


----------



## TheRatPack

Nicolepa said:


> My son has completed all the HWOT books, but he still needs lots of work on his cursive. This year I'd like to use his memory work for handwriting. Does anyone know of a font that is similar to HWOT?  I'd like to be able to type it up and past it in a spiral notebook for him to copy.



We purchased Start Write and I'm able to type up anything in cursive or regular script.  I can type up a short bit of copywork on Disney, their favorite animal or sports cars.  You can darken the trace lines, lighten them, leave them dashed....etc.

It really is a GREAT program....we got ours at Rainbow Resource. Start Write


----------



## miami305

EeyoreEma said:


> Does anyone else ever get homeschool burnout?  I am feeling so torn as to whether or not homeschooling is really the right thing for us right now.  I love it, I really do.  However, we are about to move to a town with a great school district, and part of me is tempted to send them off to school.  I think I'm just tired, and stressed with the move, but I thought maybe some of y'all would have a good way to stave off the burnout.  DH really thinks we should just continue on with homeschooling, and supplement with other activities once we move, which I know will be a big help since we've not really had anything to supplement with down here.  Thanks.



It all depends on why you are homeschooling.  If you are moving to a city with a PS that has a challenging curriculum and small class sizes, then the quality of education isn't an issue.  I strongly disagree with people saying your will spend 3 hours on homework! Even my middle school child in advanced classes doesn't spend 3 hours a day on homework.  An hour for gradeschoolers and 2 hours for middle schoolers who have a big test or project due.

I am actively homeschooling DS as he is advanced for his age.  I have low confidence that we will find a PS to meet his needs. Next year, we will search for a private school to meet his needs.  If we can not find or afford  one, then we will continue to homeschool.


----------



## Nicolepa

miami305 said:


> I strongly disagree with people saying your will spend 3 hours on homework! Even my middle school child in advanced classes doesn't spend 3 hours a day on homework.  An hour for gradeschoolers and 2 hours for middle schoolers who have a big test or project due.



The amount of homework will vary greatly with the school & student.  My daughter is in gifted programs in 3rd grade she would have 2-3 hours of homework.  In 4th & 5th 3-4 hours.  Was this every night, no, but it was more often than I felt it should be and the biggest issue was we never knew when that would happen (didn't neccesarily go along with a big project being due).  Because of this we always had to leave school nights totally open for the potential homework.  She is a very studious child and does her work without reminders.  6th grade we had zero, and I mean zero homework.

For Middle school gifted program we have been told 3 hours nightly.  

On the other hand, my younger son, I know (from experience) would not complete his classwork in class and therefore would have that, in addition to any homework that might be assigned.  He would, without question have 3+ hours of homework a night. The kids at his school, regularly have over an hour of homework a day, plus big projects.


----------



## miami305

Nicolepa said:


> The amount of homework will vary greatly with the school & student.  My daughter is in gifted programs in 3rd grade she would have 2-3 hours of homework.  In 4th & 5th 3-4 hours.  Was this every night, no, but it was more often than I felt it should be and the biggest issue was we never knew when that would happen (didn't neccesarily go along with a big project being due).  Because of this we always had to leave school nights totally open for the potential homework.  She is a very studious child and does her work without reminders.  6th grade we had zero, and I mean zero homework.
> 
> For Middle school gifted program we have been told 3 hours nightly.
> 
> On the other hand, my younger son, I know (from experience) would not complete his classwork in class and therefore would have that, in addition to any homework that might be assigned.  He would, without question have 3+ hours of homework a night. The kids at his school, regularly have over an hour of homework a day, plus big projects.



I would change schools.  Some teachers think tons of busy work equals advanced work.  Maddening and counter productive.  Quality, not quantity is the key to teaching Advanced children.  

 DD had one of the busy work  teachers for 2nd semester.  The woman sucked the fun out  of The Hunger Games unit the class had already started.  The class gave her a chance.  After the teacher assigned a massive project over Springbreak, the class rebelled.  All those advanced 6th graders told her in no uncertain terms how much they disliked her class.   The class continued with creative group projects and no busy work.  I think she got the hint.


----------



## miami305

You might want to check out Hoagies Gifted website for more information on gifted learning styles. Tons of helpful links!  

DD 12 would have never had the free time to participate in church activities or teach herself how to create web pages if she had 3hrs of HW a night.  For summer fun, she is learning App Inventor for Android.


----------



## Nicolepa

miami305 said:


> I would change schools.  Some teachers think tons of busy work equals advanced work.  Maddening and counter productive.  Quality, not quantity is the key to teaching Advanced children.



I agree its busy work.  Changing schools wasn't really an option.  For the full time gifted they take 5-6 schools and move the kids to one of the schools.  There is at max, one class for every grade.  Most of the classes are combined (1/2, 3/4, 5/6).  She was actually at two of them.  Both had teachers who gave little to no homework, and both had teachers who gave 3 hours a night.  Although I will say the teacher she had for 4th/5th only upped the work when the middle schools said they needed to prepare them for 3 hours a night.  

I finally got my husband to agree to hs my dd, but he gave the final decision up to dd.   After a year of asking to be hs'd she can't decide.  Last week she was sure she wanted to be hs'd.  This week she wants to go to school.



miami305 said:


> You might want to check out Hoagies Gifted website for more information on gifted learning styles. Tons of helpful links!
> 
> DD 12 would have never had the free time to participate in church activities or teach herself how to create web pages if she had 3hrs of HW a night.  For summer fun, she is learning App Inventor for Android.



I agree it definitly makes it difficult to do church and sports.  Fortunatly 1/2 our team is in the class and the coach is one of the parents so they are able to work around things.


----------



## Nox54

I just found this thread. I've been trying to read through it but obviously it's pretty huge. 
DD is 4 and we are seriously considering homeschooling, so if it's alright with everyone, I'd like to hang out in here with you super awesome people.


----------



## mks18412

Nox54 said:


> I just found this thread. I've been trying to read through it but obviously it's pretty huge.
> DD is 4 and we are seriously considering homeschooling, so if it's alright with everyone, I'd like to hang out in here with you super awesome people.



 Welcome!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Nox54 said:


> I just found this thread. I've been trying to read through it but obviously it's pretty huge.
> DD is 4 and we are seriously considering homeschooling, so if it's alright with everyone, I'd like to hang out in here with you super awesome people.



Welcome to the homeschooling thread!


----------



## Pollyanna Poppins

I have lurked these boards for years to cram information before a Disney trip and never joined.  That is until today when I find homeschool and Disney together on one site.  I couldn't resist not joining this thread so here I am.  We have 3 in grades 2 4 and 6.  Our curriculum includes Abeka-math, reading, and English, Mystery of History for history, science-Apologia, Handwriting by George-handwriting.  I love David Barton's stuff esp. Drive Thru History.  Vision Forum has great supplements as well.    Just curious if anyone else is going to the Homeschool Days class in AK in October?


----------



## McDuck

Good morning, all.  I was wondering if anyone could weigh in on Math.  I am one of those uber-nerds who does tons of research way before I need to.    I am preparing to start PreK-3 with my almost 3-year old, and while I know what we're doing at this point (pretty much play with purpose), I am also researching and looking ahead to kindergarten/1st grade with my research.  As such, I am on the fence between Horizons and Saxon math, both of which have pros and cons as I can glean.  Can anyone share their experiences/opinions?  Thanks!!!


----------



## jdcthree

Horizons math is more advanced than Saxon math.  Math is a strong subject for my son and it seems many math programs are watered down, so Horizons was a great fit.  I like the scope and sequence for Horizons, but if we were to try anything else in the upper grades it would be Math-U-See.


----------



## McDuck

jdcthree said:
			
		

> Horizons math is more advanced than Saxon math.  Math is a strong subject for my son and it seems many math programs are watered down, so Horizons was a great fit.  I like the scope and sequence for Horizons, but if we were to try anything else in the upper grades it would be Math-U-See.



Thank you. I had read where the instructor manual for Horizons was vague, while Saxon's was quite scripted. How do you find the manual for Horizons? I always did well in math, but I focused on English in college/grad school so sadly didn't do any math past the required, so I'm a bit apprehensive about not steering her wrong.


----------



## Teamtori

Hi Moms!

My name is Michelle and I am strongly considering homeschooling my daughter. She is seven and is undergoing chemotherapy. Everyone keeps telling me I should send her to school to give her a "normal" life but I feel like I am exposing her to illness that would require her to be hospitalized etc. I am also making the school accomodate her, I am struggling with finding someone who can watch her before and after school that I trust with her medicine etc.

I work full time now, well actually 4 days a week because I take her to chemo.

Problem is, I need to decide like yesterday because school starts in a week and I'm losing my childcare (my sister in law) on Friday.

I know you all are homeschoolers, but does homeschooling her seem like the right thing to do?

Also, I homeschooled my oldest daughter for a year using Connections Academy but she was a lot older.

I would rather use some sort of curriculum but I have no idea where to start and what is good. 

I guess I just need some help/support.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

McDuck said:


> Thank you. I had read where the instructor manual for Horizons was vague, while Saxon's was quite scripted. How do you find the manual for Horizons? I always did well in math, but I focused on English in college/grad school so sadly didn't do any math past the required, so I'm a bit apprehensive about not steering her wrong.



We have used both Horizons and Saxon Math. So I will share my thoughts with you. Saxon is more structured. With that in mind, the script and the "hands on" manipulatives can be a bit overwhelming. I used Saxon my very first year to homeschool and had no problems. It does require a little more planning and preparation than Horizons. Horizons has colorful, illustrated worksheets, which are more "entertaining" than the black and white ones you get with Saxon. So Horizons worked well for my youngest, who is a visual learner. Saxon teaches using "hands on" manipulatives. So it was a better curriculum for my older, kinesthetic learner. They both worked great for us, but I think for the younger years Horizon was the better of the two. 

You were asking about the teacher manual...I did not need one to successfully teach kinder-2nd grade Horizons math. It does come with the set when you purchase the curriculum.

I also recommend going to a homeschool bookfair so you can compare the two before you purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## Nanu57v

Teamtori said:


> Hi Moms!
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am strongly considering homeschooling my daughter. She is seven and is undergoing chemotherapy. Everyone keeps telling me I should send her to school to give her a "normal" life but I feel like I am exposing her to illness that would require her to be hospitalized etc. I am also making the school accomodate her, I am struggling with finding someone who can watch her before and after school that I trust with her medicine etc.
> 
> I work full time now, well actually 4 days a week because I take her to chemo.
> 
> Problem is, I need to decide like yesterday because school starts in a week and I'm losing my childcare (my sister in law) on Friday.
> 
> I know you all are homeschoolers, but does homeschooling her seem like the right thing to do?
> 
> Also, I homeschooled my oldest daughter for a year using Connections Academy but she was a lot older.
> 
> I would rather use some sort of curriculum but I have no idea where to start and what is good.
> 
> I guess I just need some help/support.



I would also recommend a curriculum! We use Sonlight (sonlight.com).  They have a 4-day curriculum which would probably work well around your schedule with chemo. We like Singapore Math, but lots of people like Horizons math too. Depending on where you live, there is probably a homeschool group that you can join for some of the "normal" things she'd be missing in public school.  Our group does monthly field trips and in the spring has weekly drama, art, gym and music classes.  And, since these are optional, sick kids don't go.  I agree, it sounds like a good idea.  We are homeschooling a year at a time...and making a decision each summer.


----------



## jdcthree

McDuck said:


> Thank you. I had read where the instructor manual for Horizons was vague, while Saxon's was quite scripted. How do you find the manual for Horizons? I always did well in math, but I focused on English in college/grad school so sadly didn't do any math past the required, so I'm a bit apprehensive about not steering her wrong.



We have used Horizons for K-4th and I haven't had any issues with the teacher's guide.  I only use it about 25% of the time, though, so that could be part of the reason I have no problem with it, lol.  I don't find it vague, but it's not extremely detailed so I can see why some may say that.

I agree with the previous poster about checking both of them out before you purchase anything.


----------



## jdcthree

Teamtori said:


> Hi Moms!
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am strongly considering homeschooling my daughter. She is seven and is undergoing chemotherapy. Everyone keeps telling me I should send her to school to give her a "normal" life but I feel like I am exposing her to illness that would require her to be hospitalized etc. I am also making the school accomodate her, I am struggling with finding someone who can watch her before and after school that I trust with her medicine etc.
> 
> I work full time now, well actually 4 days a week because I take her to chemo.
> 
> Problem is, I need to decide like yesterday because school starts in a week and I'm losing my childcare (my sister in law) on Friday.
> 
> I know you all are homeschoolers, but does homeschooling her seem like the right thing to do?
> 
> Also, I homeschooled my oldest daughter for a year using Connections Academy but she was a lot older.
> 
> I would rather use some sort of curriculum but I have no idea where to start and what is good.
> 
> I guess I just need some help/support.



Wow, you are going through a lot!  I will be praying for you and your family.   Only you can decided if homeschooling is right for you and your daughter, but tell your friends and family that homeschooling IS part of a "normal" life for many children.  

Getting started can be really overwhelming.  Do you have any homeschool groups in your area or friends that homeschool?  It's nice to have support, but even if you don't, you can homeschool!  I would recommend checking out some info on the HSLDA site: http://hslda.org/earlyyears/StartHere.asp  Also, a book that was really helpful to be was 101 Top Picks for Homeschool Curriculum.  It has so much information about homeschooling that goes beyond curriculum!

I hope you figure out what works best for you!


----------



## mks18412

Any South Atlanta HSing Families here???


----------



## Grammyof2

Does anyone know where I could find online videos or purchase a subscription that doesn't cost a fortune for history and science? I am looking for significant world events in one place. Thanks!


----------



## mariezp

Grammyof2 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find online videos or purchase a subscription that doesn't cost a fortune for history and science? I am looking for significant world events in one place. Thanks!



You might check on homeschoolbuyersco-op.org. They are free to sign up and offer all kinds of deals on many different types of curriculum. We have several video subscriptions we have found through them in different price ranges. Here you go:


iKnowthat.com currently $28.97 for 1 year subscription
The Happy Scientist currently $10.00 for 1 year subscription
DE streaming Plus currently $199 for 1 year subscription

Also, we have a subscription with Brainpop.com which runs $99 for 1 year subscription. This has been my daughter's favorite.

You can also find videos for free on http://video.pbs.org/. There is a Topics tab which gives you several options to choose from. And, http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/ also has many videos to choose from.


----------



## Grammyof2

Thanks! I will check them out.


----------



## OHmomof2

Grammyof2 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find online videos or purchase a subscription that doesn't cost a fortune for history and science? I am looking for significant world events in one place. Thanks!



What age range?


----------



## Grammyof2

OHmomof2 said:


> What age range?



She is 11 and in the 6th grade.


----------



## OHmomof2

This website is specifically for American history:
http://www.havefunwithhistory.com/
The History Channel, history.com, has a lot of free videos.
This website has a lot of science videos:
http://www.neok12.com/


----------



## Grammyof2

Thanks so much. I am constantly looking for new sources of information. You can never have enough sources. Although my daughter might not agree


----------



## chicagoshannon

Teamtori said:


> Hi Moms!
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am strongly considering homeschooling my daughter. She is seven and is undergoing chemotherapy. Everyone keeps telling me I should send her to school to give her a "normal" life but I feel like I am exposing her to illness that would require her to be hospitalized etc. I am also making the school accomodate her, I am struggling with finding someone who can watch her before and after school that I trust with her medicine etc.
> 
> I work full time now, well actually 4 days a week because I take her to chemo.
> 
> Problem is, I need to decide like yesterday because school starts in a week and I'm losing my childcare (my sister in law) on Friday.
> 
> I know you all are homeschoolers, but does homeschooling her seem like the right thing to do?
> 
> Also, I homeschooled my oldest daughter for a year using Connections Academy but she was a lot older.
> 
> I would rather use some sort of curriculum but I have no idea where to start and what is good.
> 
> I guess I just need some help/support.



In your situation I would no question homeschool!  She'll be exposed to less germs and also be able to rest more.  I can't imagine how tired she'd be going to school all day during chemo.

I too recommend Snlight especially since a lot of it is you readi g to her.  She can cuddle up on the couch while you read.


----------



## BubMunkeyBles

Teamtori said:


> Hi Moms!
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am strongly considering homeschooling my daughter. She is seven and is undergoing chemotherapy. Everyone keeps telling me I should send her to school to give her a "normal" life but I feel like I am exposing her to illness that would require her to be hospitalized etc. I am also making the school accomodate her, I am struggling with finding someone who can watch her before and after school that I trust with her medicine etc.
> 
> I work full time now, well actually 4 days a week because I take her to chemo.
> 
> Problem is, I need to decide like yesterday because school starts in a week and I'm losing my childcare (my sister in law) on Friday.
> 
> I know you all are homeschoolers, but does homeschooling her seem like the right thing to do?
> 
> Also, I homeschooled my oldest daughter for a year using Connections Academy but she was a lot older.
> 
> I would rather use some sort of curriculum but I have no idea where to start and what is good.
> 
> I guess I just need some help/support.



I'd definitely homeschool at least while she's doing chemo. I know I couldn't go out without a mask and schools are so germy. No way with a compromised immune system.

I hope you find the care you need. Have you talked to a social worker? They may be able to help. I hope you can find some resources in your area.


----------



## jess1662

McDuck said:


> Good morning, all.  I was wondering if anyone could weigh in on Math.  I am one of those uber-nerds who does tons of research way before I need to.    I am preparing to start PreK-3 with my almost 3-year old, and while I know what we're doing at this point (pretty much play with purpose), I am also researching and looking ahead to kindergarten/1st grade with my research.  As such, I am on the fence between Horizons and Saxon math, both of which have pros and cons as I can glean.  Can anyone share their experiences/opinions?  Thanks!!!




We have used both, and I find that I like teaching Saxon more. It is a little more hands-on than Horizons. It definitely takes longer though.  

The worksheets for Horizons are much more colorful and sturdy (Saxon are only on black and white, and relatively thin paper).


----------



## chris31997

Teamtori said:


> Hi Moms!
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am strongly considering homeschooling my daughter. She is seven and is undergoing chemotherapy. Everyone keeps telling me I should send her to school to give her a "normal" life but I feel like I am exposing her to illness that would require her to be hospitalized etc. I am also making the school accomodate her, I am struggling with finding someone who can watch her before and after school that I trust with her medicine etc.
> 
> I work full time now, well actually 4 days a week because I take her to chemo.
> 
> Problem is, I need to decide like yesterday because school starts in a week and I'm losing my childcare (my sister in law) on Friday.
> 
> I know you all are homeschoolers, but does homeschooling her seem like the right thing to do?
> 
> Also, I homeschooled my oldest daughter for a year using Connections Academy but she was a lot older.
> 
> I would rather use some sort of curriculum but I have no idea where to start and what is good.
> 
> I guess I just need some help/support.




As much as you want to give your DD a normal life, I would homeschool her.  You can work around her schedule.  If she is feeling great than you can get alot of school done.  If she is not feeling so good than maybe just the basics. On chemo days, no school.  Than the ability to protect her from the germs, is the big plus in my book.  There are lots of curriculums out there from virtual schools to Abeka to Horizons to Alpha Omega and many others.  Many school districts offer a virtual school option, you can check into that.  If you want more of a Christian based curriculum than look into Christian book store online and see what they have. or you can google the Companies above.

Good luck with whatever you decide. May your DD have a full recovery.


----------



## MommyBell08

chris31997 said:
			
		

> As much as you want to give your DD a normal life, I would homeschool her.  You can work around her schedule.  If she is feeling great than you can get alot of school done.  If she is not feeling so good than maybe just the basics. On chemo days, no school.  Than the ability to protect her from the germs, is the big plus in my book.  There are lots of curriculums out there from virtual schools to Abeka to Horizons to Alpha Omega and many others.  Many school districts offer a virtual school option, you can check into that.  If you want more of a Christian based curriculum than look into Christian book store online and see what they have. or you can google the Companies above.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide. May your DD have a full recovery.



I agree. You will never regret getting to spend all the time with DD as she goes through treatment and recovery. Having the flexibility to learn when she feels up to it will be priceless. Prayers for your decision and DD's full recovery!!


----------



## Nanu57v

How do you decide when to start?  I was going to align with the school district, but now we might go visit Grandma that week.


----------



## jenlov

Nanu57v said:


> How do you decide when to start?  I was going to align with the school district, but now we might go visit Grandma that week.



My 3 youngest school aged kids (preschool, 1st, and 4th) all go to a private Christian school which for the most part follows the school district's schedule.  They don't take off for teacher in-service or things like Mardi Gras, though.  They also start 2.5 wks after public schools b/c of this.  We'll be following the same schedule w/ the 3 oldest kids at home (we have 7 kids, total).  They all use the same curriculum, so it pretty much finishes up the same time.  We're taking 2 wks off in December for Disney (2nd and 3rd week), though.  We'll probably do some school during Christmas break.  I haven't decided yet.  I may just try to catch them up by skipping a few school vacation days throughout the year so that it doesn't seem like they're catching up the days all at once.  I tried to talk them into a year round schedule, but they all said they'd rather be off the whole summer w/ their siblings.  LOL!

I'd say, do what works for you.  Some of my h/s friends started this week, even though public schools start next week.  Just make sure you lay out your calendar to meet the 180 days or whatever it is where you are.  I wonder if Epcot can count as field trip days??  LOL!


----------



## Grammyof2

Nanu57v said:


> How do you decide when to start?  I was going to align with the school district, but now we might go visit Grandma that week.



We had off about 6 weeks this summer and that was longer than planned but we did other things besides "book" work during that time.  I live in NJ and the public school doesn't start till after labor day but we started on Monday. We can finish up in about 3 hours (6th grade) the subjects that will need to be covered daily. Once the PS is back in session we will be adding in other subjects but we are still done in about 4 hours not counting outside classes, activities or co-op.

One of the great joys of HS is the schedule is yours to create. We don't have teachers in-service, snow days or half days. Even if we have other plans for a day trip our schooling can be completed in the evening and we often have classes on a Saturday or Sunday. 

This winter we are traveling for 5 weeks and again in the spring for a month. Our school books fit in a carry all tote and with a laptop and a kindle we are good to go.

We tend not to take long breaks but everyone works differently.


----------



## Nanu57v

We don't have to report as DD is only 7, so I guess that's what caused my dilemma...never thought to plan out the whole year!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

jenlov said:


> My 3 youngest school aged kids (preschool, 1st, and 4th) all go to a private Christian school which for the most part follows the school district's schedule.  They don't take off for teacher in-service or things like Mardi Gras, though.  They also start 2.5 wks after public schools b/c of this.  We'll be following the same schedule w/ the 3 oldest kids at home (we have 7 kids, total).  They all use the same curriculum, so it pretty much finishes up the same time.  We're taking 2 wks off in December for Disney (2nd and 3rd week), though.  We'll probably do some school during Christmas break.  I haven't decided yet.  I may just try to catch them up by skipping a few school vacation days throughout the year so that it doesn't seem like they're catching up the days all at once.  I tried to talk them into a year round schedule, but they all said they'd rather be off the whole summer w/ their siblings.  LOL!
> 
> I'd say, do what works for you.  Some of my h/s friends started this week, even though public schools start next week.  Just make sure you lay out your calendar to meet the 180 days or whatever it is where you are.  I wonder if Epcot can count as field trip days??  LOL!



You must be from Louisiana too!


----------



## jenlov

Mouseketeer67 said:


> You must be from Louisiana too!



How did you guess   LOL!  Yep.  Born and raised here.


----------



## prlady13

Hi all!

So glad to have found this thread. Although I'm quite new to the Disboards I'm not that new to homeschooling. We are going on our 6th year and loving it. I have DS who's 12 and DD is 7. DD has never set foot in a PS but DS has. I pulled him out when he was in 2nd grade. My only regret was not having done so sooner.


----------



## jacksmomma

Nanu57v said:


> How do you decide when to start?  I was going to align with the school district, but now we might go visit Grandma that week.



We live in a state that requires us to record 180 days.  Last year we started after labor day, but we felt behind the entire year.  This year we started with a couple of field trips to some museums and will start our curriculum tomorrow!    Our local public schools started last week.

Oh, those of you with beginning readers, Sam's Club has Bob Books for about $10.50.


----------



## Lora

About to start year #13 of homeschooling! Dd16 is starting her senior year. (Whoa. Where did the years go?) I cannot express how grateful I am for the amazing opportunity to see my girls grow and learn through the years. It was definitely one of the best decisions I've ever made. Homeschooling is AWESOME!


----------



## kc10family

After doing a summer "test" (could my DD's and I be discipline enough to do one-two hours of school work four days a week) we passed and will be homeschooling starting Monday. 
Very excited!


----------



## ZachnElli

Teamtori said:


> Hi Moms!
> 
> My name is Michelle and I am strongly considering homeschooling my daughter. She is seven and is undergoing chemotherapy. Everyone keeps telling me I should send her to school to give her a "normal" life but I feel like I am exposing her to illness that would require her to be hospitalized etc. I am also making the school accomodate her, I am struggling with finding someone who can watch her before and after school that I trust with her medicine etc.
> 
> I work full time now, well actually 4 days a week because I take her to chemo.
> 
> Problem is, I need to decide like yesterday because school starts in a week and I'm losing my childcare (my sister in law) on Friday.
> 
> I know you all are homeschoolers, but does homeschooling her seem like the right thing to do?
> 
> Also, I homeschooled my oldest daughter for a year using Connections Academy but she was a lot older.
> 
> I would rather use some sort of curriculum but I have no idea where to start and what is good.
> 
> I guess I just need some help/support.



Absolutely home school her, way too many germs at any school with lots of kids! My dad was a teacher for 33 years and had one cold after another for 33 years! The first year of retirement, not a single cold! I haven't posted here yet, but today was my first day homeschooling my DD 13. I am using alpha omega. My DD had way too many issues in the public school and she was also very ill last school year, hospitalized half of last April and May. So I quit my job to stay home with her. She did great today, she loved it!


----------



## MissNurse

Today is the first day of public school in our town.  My kids slept in and are now watching cartoons!  We aren't starting our curriculum until we get back from our Disney trip in mid-September.  I am loving that we can do this!  No longer slaves to state mandated dates...This is the first year that I didn't do back-to-school shopping.  We started homeschooling in October last year, so this will be our first full-year.  I love the freedom and knowing that I am educating my kids based on their particular needs.    I think this may be a new tradition...pajama day for the first day of public school...yes, I think so!


----------



## Pollyanna Poppins

Welcome to freedom MissNurse.  Our schools started back today as well but we won't be starting until after Labor Day.(Just as I did growing up when the world still made sense.)  I also love that we now rack up on great buys for school shoppers after school has started back.  We purchase crayons, glue, etc... for pennies on the dollar when they clearance them out.  Don't you love buying any shoe, shirt, shorts your children want instead of what they're forced to wear?  I also love the fact that we don't have to worry about sending kids to school if they may or may not be sick due to policy on sick days.  Just read some of the posts on parents worried about missing too many school days for vacation.  Traveling is far more educational than anything they would learn in class for that week.  Educators should value family time and hands on experiences instead of the silly policies a school board decides on for our children.  I hope your family has a GREAT school year and congratulations on homeschooling!    By the way most of our week is pajama day unless we have a class scheduled including myself.


----------



## MissNurse

Pollyanna Poppins said:


> By the way most of our week is pajama day unless we have a class scheduled including myself.


----------



## saroncar

I wanted to say hi! 

I've just started posting on the DisBoards but I've long been a lurker. We also have been homeschooling for 2 years now. DD is 6 and DS is 4, today was our first day of "school". 

Happy to meet some others that love Disney and Homeschooling as much as we do!


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Another school year has started, and I'm having problems with the school my dd attends.  Here is a bit of background kindergarten was regular public school,grade 1 & 2 virtual charter school, 3 home school, 4 regular public school, 5-6 arts charter school.
Right now it's a toss up between regular public school where she would attend the local jr high that has over 1000 students in grades 7&8.  Or home school again.
My biggest issue with homeschooling is i kept changing curriculum throughout the year, so i need to find and stick with 1 program.
I have ordered megawords to help her with struggles in spelling.  I was planning on afterschooling with this, and a math program.  (She is bored in math and wants something more challenging)  But if I'm doing that much, maybe I should bite the bullet and just home school.
So I'm looking for advice and any curriculum recommendations.  I'm tempted to go back to the k12 curriculum as we know it worked when we were with the virtual school.


----------



## Pollyanna Poppins

We use Spelling Power for spelling.  Teaching Textbooks is great for math.  Although the great thing about homeschool is you can cater to each child's needs it is important to find a curriculum and carve out a routine.  If somethings not working I'd certainly switch but too much switching is a big problem.  Christianbook has an enormous amount of great homeschool curriculum.  Many of their products allow you to view sample pages.  If you have a used homeschool store in your area go and check out some of the things offered.


----------



## chris31997

Back to school after a week off for VBS, and our day started with skyping with family, chores and pe on WiiFit. 

 homeschooling


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

I'm so glad I found this thread!!!! I homeschooled ds for pre-k and at the beginning of the month we started kindergarten. It's been quite a challenge daily for me. My son absolutely loves homeschooling and I love teaching him. I am having difficulty finding a way to balance everything. My son needs a lot of my guidance right now but my dd (6 months) is also very needy. She is very fussy during school. I've tried working around her naps, sleeping in (thought we were waking up earlier),and doing 45 minutes of school in the morning and 45 minutes at night. I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to do evening school with him because I'm looking for a part time evening job. How do you ladies balance school, babies, and housework? I feel I'm tugged in so many directions at the moment and I'm not getting anything accomplished. Do you guys have a daily schedule? I want to provide my ds with the best education that I possibly can. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## chris31997

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!!!! I homeschooled ds for pre-k and at the beginning of the month we started kindergarten. It's been quite a challenge daily for me. My son absolutely loves homeschooling and I love teaching him. I am having difficulty finding a way to balance everything. My son needs a lot of my guidance right now but my dd (6 months) is also very needy. She is very fussy during school. I've tried working around her naps, sleeping in (thought we were waking up earlier),and doing 45 minutes of school in the morning and 45 minutes at night. I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to do evening school with him because I'm looking for a part time evening job. How do you ladies balance school, babies, and housework? I feel I'm tugged in so many directions at the moment and I'm not getting anything accomplished. Do you guys have a daily schedule? I want to provide my ds with the best education that I possibly can. Thanks so much!!!




Include DS in chores around the house, he can help clean and do laundry.  Sorting clothes into piles and folding is a great life skill(one a future wife will do the  for).  Have him help with the dishes, both of my kids helped load/unload the dishwasher(no sharp items) when they were younger.  He can also help you with your DD, diapers and such.  Again life skills.  You may think that it is not much learning but it is, in my opinion, critical learning.  He will be learning and building realtionships.

You are working kinder.  Again, in my opinion, about an hour a day is about all you need.  Strive to get 1 sheet of math, language, some reading done.  Reading about science and going to the park to find bugs is great for this age.  Computer based learning games also good for the days that lil one just can't stop 

You don't have to get it all done all the time.  Maybe the core subjects do everyday and science/history/health are incorporated in talks or chores and done once a week.  

Remember you can take breaks when you want and school as long as you want/need to.  Provided you are meeting the legal requirments


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Is anyone familiar with Omnibus by Veritas Press?  I bought it to use for our literature for 7th grade, but I'm not sure it's right for us (at least not now).  It seems to be more a history/literature program.  I'm not worried so much that it looks like a difficult course, but I'm worried about maturity.  My dd is already a year ahead.

Anyone with 7th graders out there care to share what you are using for literature?


----------



## jdcthree

We did a really cool experiment today with Ivory soap.  Here is a link if anyone is interested!


----------



## miami305

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!!!! I homeschooled ds for pre-k and at the beginning of the month we started kindergarten. It's been quite a challenge daily for me. My son absolutely loves homeschooling and I love teaching him. I am having difficulty finding a way to balance everything. My son needs a lot of my guidance right now but my dd (6 months) is also very needy. She is very fussy during school. I've tried working around her naps, sleeping in (thought we were waking up earlier),and doing 45 minutes of school in the morning and 45 minutes at night. I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to do evening school with him because I'm looking for a part time evening job. How do you ladies balance school, babies, and housework? I feel I'm tugged in so many directions at the moment and I'm not getting anything accomplished. Do you guys have a daily schedule? I want to provide my ds with the best education that I possibly can. Thanks so much!!!



Is the work too difficult for him? He should be able to complete a worksheet or addition with counters with little assistance.  If he needs you for every step of the way, then I would scale back the difficulty level.  

My other thought is that you are trying to make the HS too formal. The beauty of being at home is that you can sit on the floor and play with baby while directing him in his schoolwork.  You can also break assignments down into 15 minute lessons.  My just turned 4yr old is an extremely calm preschooler.  Still, we do a maximum of 1 hour of HS at a time.  

Children this age need a lot of free time to explore their world.  Send your ds out into the yard to collect 9 rocks, 3 sticks, 6 leaves.  Have him sort them into groups of 3's.  Have him make a repeating pattern or a geometric shape with them. Have him make a road with dirt and rocks for his toy cars and practice directions and map skills.  I tell my DS to run 10 times around some object or race to a tree when I need a few minutes to find my happy thoughts. 

Good luck with baby girl! Hope the fussiness ends soon.


----------



## miami305

I started using daniellesplace.com for bible study HS with DS 4.  We love it! DS is advanced for his age, but the materials on this site can be scaled up or down with ease.  I'd say the lesson plans would work for age 4-7.  

The first theme is Ants.  I substituted with a couple of things I found online. Very easy to do when someone has taken the time to organize everything else for you.  

Awesome sites for free lesson plans, games and/or videos!
Utah Education Network
Discovery Education
BBC Schools
Education.com

Sites for the kids to explore
Cool Math (elementary)
Wired Math (middleschool)
Exploratorium (middleschool)
-This site has some activities for K-4, but is geared toward older children.


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

Thank you for all of the advice! He's able to do the material (excluding Apologia science but I'm not going to use it anymore). We use Bob Jones for our phonics. I read little stories and ask questions afterwards, he does any paperwork there on his own. He's a grade ahead in math, we use Abeka 1st grade for math. He can also do that on his own. It seems as if I'm not standing or sitting right there he gets so easily distracted wondering what I'm doing. 

I think the main issue is I'm setting unrealistic goals everyday. I think I'm trying to make school like a traditional school would. I preached on not doing that for so long and turned around and started expecting it!


----------



## DisneyMom5

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!!!! I homeschooled ds for pre-k and at the beginning of the month we started kindergarten. It's been quite a challenge daily for me. My son absolutely loves homeschooling and I love teaching him. I am having difficulty finding a way to balance everything. My son needs a lot of my guidance right now but my dd (6 months) is also very needy. She is very fussy during school. I've tried working around her naps, sleeping in (thought we were waking up earlier),and doing 45 minutes of school in the morning and 45 minutes at night. I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to do evening school with him because I'm looking for a part time evening job. How do you ladies balance school, babies, and housework? I feel I'm tugged in so many directions at the moment and I'm not getting anything accomplished. Do you guys have a daily schedule? I want to provide my ds with the best education that I possibly can. Thanks so much!!!





LovetheMouse12302 said:


> Thank you for all of the advice! He's able to do the material (excluding Apologia science but I'm not going to use it anymore). We use Bob Jones for our phonics. I read little stories and ask questions afterwards, he does any paperwork there on his own. He's a grade ahead in math, we use Abeka 1st grade for math. He can also do that on his own. It seems as if I'm not standing or sitting right there he gets so easily distracted wondering what I'm doing.
> 
> I think the main issue is I'm setting unrealistic goals everyday. I think I'm trying to make school like a traditional school would. I preached on not doing that for so long and turned around and started expecting it!



I fed many a baby while reading aloud.  Math can be done next to you on the couch, or in the kitchen, or whatever.  Baby will start being able to play with stuff in the next few month, which will help.
I found babies to be much easier to homeschool with than toddlers.  Best homeschooling investment with toddlers is a bunch of baby gates!
Our little ones grow up thinking they are doing school too, because they color or whatever during school time.  They don't even know what brick and mortar schools do!
It will get easier as you get into a rhythm.  I'd try to get everything done in one chunk, which shouldn't be more than 2 hours total (and probably less.)
We school in the afternoon, because that's what naturally works best for us.
Do whatever works best for you!


----------



## dis-happy

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!!!! I homeschooled ds for pre-k and at the beginning of the month we started kindergarten. It's been quite a challenge daily for me. My son absolutely loves homeschooling and I love teaching him. I am having difficulty finding a way to balance everything. My son needs a lot of my guidance right now but my dd (6 months) is also very needy. She is very fussy during school. I've tried working around her naps, sleeping in (thought we were waking up earlier),and doing 45 minutes of school in the morning and 45 minutes at night. I'm not sure how much longer I will be able to do evening school with him because I'm looking for a part time evening job. How do you ladies balance school, babies, and housework? I feel I'm tugged in so many directions at the moment and I'm not getting anything accomplished. Do you guys have a daily schedule? I want to provide my ds with the best education that I possibly can. Thanks so much!!!



One thing that helped me when I had a baby while homeschooling was to set up a work box system.  The little bit of planning and assembling the night before paid off the next day.  If I was unavailable for a few minutes my ds could still get out the next thing and keep moving ahead.

That said, he was a couple of grades higher.  For homeschooling with a baby for K and gr 1 I had good luck waiting until nap time.  Soon, you should be able to get your baby down to one longer nap ( for my kids it was usually 12-3 pm) and homeschool then.

Most of all try not to stress and enjoy your kiddos too.  If you don't get to everything this year there's always next year.  Once they learn how to read most other concepts are repeated the to some extent each year.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

I think one of the things about homeschooling with babies is realizing your house is gonna be a mess and things are going to be crazy, but you can do it.  Just take it one step at a time and try not to fuss about the details.  It's not easy.  I also think babies are easier than toddlers.  Toddlers get into everything!  Unfortunately, I have an open floor plan and the rooms cannot be easily gated off.  My babies nap for about an hour at a time.  Only one kid has taken the occasional 2 hour nap.  To the poster who mentioned these things, you are very lucky!  

We try to pick up in the morning before school, at lunch, after school, and before bed.  I also try to have a plan.  And the older your kids get, they can work independently for longer periods of time.  

If getting a part time job in the evening is unavoidable, then just take things slow to avoid burnout.  I can't imagine having to leave for an outside job and homeschool, take care of the house, and my kids and toddler.

You'll feel more confident homeschooling the longer you do it too.


----------



## kc10family

Day one- not so bad
Day two- ok but I was not feeling well
Day Three- we are ahead of schedule!!!!!


----------



## chris31997

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> Thank you for all of the advice! He's able to do the material (excluding Apologia science but I'm not going to use it anymore). We use Bob Jones for our phonics. I read little stories and ask questions afterwards, he does any paperwork there on his own. He's a grade ahead in math, we use Abeka 1st grade for math. He can also do that on his own. It seems as if I'm not standing or sitting right there he gets so easily distracted wondering what I'm doing.
> 
> I think the main issue is I'm setting unrealistic goals everyday. I think I'm trying to make school like a traditional school would. I preached on not doing that for so long and turned around and started expecting it!







  Break out of the mold.  DS is ahead of the game and doing fine.  Just an FYI mine is 6, and still can't focus  





kc10family said:


> Day one- not so bad
> Day two- ok but I was not feeling well
> Day Three- we are ahead of schedule!!!!!







We are on week 3, of a very crazy year  so glad we hs and can take time off for family to visit, and we are getting ready for typhoon # 16   Thankfully we have school to keep the kids busy when stuck inside


----------



## Nicolepa

jdcthree said:


> We did a really cool experiment today with Ivory soap.  Here is a link if anyone is interested!



We did this in June.  My kids loved it.  My son spent days doing the experiment over and over.  Everyone that came over got to see it.  He still will do it every now and then.


----------



## Nicolepa

chris31997 said:


> Break out of the mold.  DS is ahead of the game and doing fine.  Just an FYI mine is 6, and still can't focus
> 
> 
> 
> I think (from experience) expecting a 5/6 yo to be able to focus and do work on their own is unreasonable.  Some can, most can't.  I went to the Dr. when my son was 8 because he couldn't/wouldn't focus unless I was there.  Thankfully my Dr. is a friend of mine and tells it like it is.  I asked "Am I expecting too much?".  She said "Yup.  Some kids (usually boys) can't be expected to do that until middle school."    Now her son was exactly like mine and she said she had to sit with him every night while he did his homework, or it wouldn't get done.
> 
> That being said, he is now going into 5th and he does a much better job of working alone.  Some days he still struggles and I stay in the room to guide him, most days he does OK.  Not as fast/efficient as I think he should, but he gets it done.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Today become the day.  After debating all sides, we pulled my daughter out of the charter school and tomorrow will be our first day of homeschool.  Still figuring out curriculum, but happy we are taking this step.


----------



## miami305

Bump!


----------



## antree

I read some people test their child to see where he or she is, if they are at their grade level or higher/lower. My question is what do you use to test your child?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jenlov

antree said:


> I read some people test their child to see where he or she is, if they are at their grade level or higher/lower. My question is what do you use to test your child?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



What we do is have our kids take SAT tests along with a private school here.  They let our kids go in (paying for testing, of course) to take the tests.  In our state (LA), the public schools do LEAP testing and rely greatly on that.  I for one, do not.  For instance, last year my 7th grader did K12 w/ Louisiana Virtual Charter Academy was scoring well all year, (even doing 8th grade Pre-Algebra) and only scored basic on the LEAP test.  He had to take it b/c the state requires all public school students to take it (LAVCA is considered public school). I KNOW that he is above "basic".  He's always scored well on SAT's.  We took him out of K12 and doing the same curriculum he's been in since preschool.  He is now in 8th and doing all 9th grade classes (including Algebra 1) and 2 10th grade classes, so far he's made all 100's on his quizzes.  He's like a little sponge and soaks it all up.  So, having said all that...I don't necessarily think testing for every child is going to be the "proof" that a student is learning at his level.  

And according to my sister who teaches 7th grade in public schools, even my 5th grader is above the level of her students.     ...and that's why we homeschool and use private school.  LA schools are not that great.


----------



## penel3

antree said:
			
		

> I read some people test their child to see where he or she is, if they are at their grade level or higher/lower. My question is what do you use to test your child?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Here in NH all we have to do is have a certified teacher evaluate their portfolio and "talk" to the child. I think that is too subjective. We can also implement standardized testing, either by taking them into the school and having them take the NECAP (New England standardized test) or implement our own, approved by the district. I have heard that we can use some California based program which I could proctor myself. I will be taking my son into the school and having it done there. I really want to feel comfortable that I am doing an efficient job as a homeschool mom, seeing this is my first year and he is in 7th grade.


----------



## jahber

I'm not too worried about a standardized test just  yet because my daughter (3rd grade) has never taken one. We follow a more classical model of narration, explaining, or demonstrating what you've learned, which does not translate well to standardized tests. They wouldn't show my daughter's abilities well at all.  And my son (K) won't take them either until he HAS to. Then we'll fiddle around with filling in bubbles and deciphering test question formats. 
That said, if my DD had been in the public school system previously and had received their rigorous testing training (for the FCAT, which I myself taught to as a teacher), I probably would consider taking her to my local non-traditional or private school on testing day.  Just to see how she's doing compared to her peers. 
But personally, the further I can distance myself from the FCAT nonsense, the better!


----------



## chris31997

Nicolepa said:


> chris31997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Break out of the mold.  DS is ahead of the game and doing fine.  Just an FYI mine is 6, and still can't focus
> 
> 
> 
> I think (from experience) expecting a 5/6 yo to be able to focus and do work on their own is unreasonable.  Some can, most can't.  I went to the Dr. when my son was 8 because he couldn't/wouldn't focus unless I was there.  Thankfully my Dr. is a friend of mine and tells it like it is.  I asked "Am I expecting too much?".  She said "Yup.  Some kids (usually boys) can't be expected to do that until middle school."    Now her son was exactly like mine and she said she had to sit with him every night while he did his homework, or it wouldn't get done.
> 
> That being said, he is now going into 5th and he does a much better job of working alone.  Some days he still struggles and I stay in the room to guide him, most days he does OK.  Not as fast/efficient as I think he should, but he gets it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there is hope  DH is not much in giving hope that DS will be able to focus anytime soon  I really don't expect him to focus on anything for longer than a minute or two, except legos.  Go figure
> 
> Glad there is hope and you have a dr friend who will tell you as it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read some people test their child to see where he or she is, if they are at their grade level or higher/lower. My question is what do you use to test your child?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I use christian liberty press for standard testing but they also have a placement testing option.  I believe you can do the placement online, not sure though.  I know the standard testing can be done online and you get results alomst right away.
Click to expand...


----------



## antree

Thank you for the responses. We live in NJ. My son will be starting 5th grade. I have been home schooling him since the beginning. I spoke with the public school twice in the last 4 years and they told me they have nothing to do with home schooling and they didn't have to help me at all. So I never called them back.
I have been doing K12 independent for 2 yrs now. I know he struggles with spelling still, but can read all words without a problem, he just can't spell them..
I too just want to make sure I'm doing a good job. I worry every time a new year starts that I am teaching him right. 
He panics under pressure, but  does great in all the quizzes. So I'm pretty sure I'm doing good..
5th grade starts a different school this year, so I'm wondering if I should contact them and see what they say, or do I really have too I'm so confused. I just want to be doing right by my son.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

antree,

My daughter is the same way, reads great, but can't spell.  I'm using Megawords this year to help work on the spelling skills.  We just started so I can't tell you if it's worked yet or not.


----------



## jdcthree

antree said:


> I know he struggles with spelling still, but can read all words without a problem, he just can't spell them..



Hello!  My son is also in 5th grade and still struggles with spelling.  Two years ago we started using "Reading Works" and it has really helped.  You can read more about it here.


----------



## itsheresomewhere

antree,

   All About Spelling has helped my DS.   It is a good program.


----------



## antree

Thanks everyone, I'm going to look in to them and see what one is best for us.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

antree said:


> Thank you for the responses. We live in NJ. My son will be starting 5th grade. I have been home schooling him since the beginning. I spoke with the public school twice in the last 4 years and they told me they have nothing to do with home schooling and they didn't have to help me at all. So I never called them back.
> I have been doing K12 independent for 2 yrs now. I know he struggles with spelling still, but can read all words without a problem, he just can't spell them..
> I too just want to make sure I'm doing a good job. I worry every time a new year starts that I am teaching him right.
> He panics under pressure, but  does great in all the quizzes. So I'm pretty sure I doing good..
> 5th grade starts a different school this year, so I'm wondering if I should contact them and see what they say, or do I really have too I'm so confused. I just want to be doing right by my son.



Hi, we are trying something different this year, but I used K12 independently for 7 years (K-6).  One of my DDs worked pretty independently with spelling from grade 3 and up.  She is an okay speller - not great.  My 2nd dd I went over the words with her.  She is a pretty good speller.  I think it really helps to go over the rules or patterns with the kids when they get a list.  Otherwise, sometimes they don't even notice.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

Hi all I'm not a homeschooler but I would like to supplement with history and science. Does anyone have any recommendations for a 3rd and 4th grader? My 4th grader really loves the human body and wants to be a doctor. My daughter loves animals. I've thought of homeschooling but at the moment its not the best solution for my family but I want to add on to what they are learning. I hope I'm asking in the right place. Thanks!


----------



## dis-happy

Disney_Fanatic25 said:


> Hi all I'm not a homeschooler but I would like to supplement with history and science. Does anyone have any recommendations for a 3rd and 4th grader? My 4th grader really loves the human body and wants to be a doctor. My daughter loves animals. I've thought of homeschooling but at the moment its not the best solution for my family but I want to add on to what they are learning. I hope I'm asking in the right place. Thanks!



Sonlight science is a lot of fun, you can have multiple ages working together.  Different core levels have different topics so you should be able to find ones that interest you.
Another option to look in to is Apologia...it's a science curriculum that's set up for homeschooling so you don't need a separate teacher manual.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic25

dis-happy said:
			
		

> Sonlight science is a lot of fun, you can have multiple ages working together.  Different core levels have different topics so you should be able to find ones that interest you.
> Another option to look in to is Apologia...it's a science curriculum that's set up for homeschooling so you don't need a separate teacher manual.



Thanks I will look into both of those.


----------



## dis-happy

Sonlight has a lot of experiments and you can buy the inexpensive kit with most of the supplies.  The books can be checked out of the library or otherwise borrowed if you don't want to buy it all.  Finally, look into a used lesson plan and save money that way.  But it is a lot of fun!  My favorite elementary science program.....


----------



## Denine

Has anyone ever taught catechism at home?  DD has been going to PSR, but she isn't learning anything.  Her first day of the year is tomorrow and we are seriously thinking of sending her just to get the book we have already paid for and doing the rest at home.  Heck, the past 2 years they never even opened the book!  She could learn something just by reading the book.  Instead, they only seem to watch stupid movies and do crafts.  She used to love PSR until last year.  I am guessing it won't be any better this year.  I have no problem with the books they use, but they don't use them.

I was hoping I wouldn't have to teach that at home too, but it is looking like I need to.


----------



## loricdietzel

Denine said:


> Has anyone ever taught catechism at home?  DD has been going to PSR, but she isn't learning anything.  Her first day of the year is tomorrow and we are seriously thinking of sending her just to get the book we have already paid for and doing the rest at home.  Heck, the past 2 years they never even opened the book!  She could learn something just by reading the book.  Instead, they only seem to watch stupid movies and do crafts.  She used to love PSR until last year.  I am guessing it won't be any better this year.  I have no problem with the books they use, but they don't use them.
> 
> I was hoping I wouldn't have to teach that at home too, but it is looking like I need to.



We do...but my daughter is only pre-k. We are using the book through Seton homeschool. It is very orthodox and kinda rigorous. It is good, I just think a little much for the age of my daughter. I have heard great things about Catholic Heritage as well. If you paid for the book (I don't know what PSR is) I would say go get it and see if it will work for you.


----------



## Denine

loricdietzel said:


> We do...but my daughter is only pre-k. We are using the book through Seton homeschool. It is very orthodox and kinda rigorous. It is good, I just think a little much for the age of my daughter. I have heard great things about Catholic Heritage as well. If you paid for the book (I don't know what PSR is) I would say go get it and see if it will work for you.



I looked at some of the offerings out there and they did seem a bit much.  The one they use at PSR (Parish School Religion) used to be called CCD in our area, is by Loyola Press.  It is colorful and seems easy to use.  My DH seems to think he won't need the teacher's manual after all his years of Catholic school.  DD is going to go to soft ball practice to night instead of PSR and I think she will go next week, get the book and then probably not go back.   Thanks for your info.


----------



## jkjjhuddle

Hi all!  I am new to homeschooling.  We started homeschooling in January of 2012.  We just began is 4th grade year in August.  I do not know if this is where I should post this, but where can I find information about Disney Homeschooling days and when do they typically announce the dates?  Any help is welcomed!


----------



## blueferral

Hi all,

Dad here.  I'm home schooling my eldest son in 1st grade.  We did k5 with the k-12 program last year.  Didn't care for K-12, it wasn't proper home school, it was online school district.  Not sure if we didn't like the curriculum or the teacher. This year its real home school.

We are using time4learning.  He is really enjoying the reading and math.  He is really "getting" the phonics/reading lessons and flying through the math.

Best of all, no admin to deal with for our Disney Vacation next week. (I used to teach HS biology )

Our youngest is going to k4 at our local church half a day.  He will do k5 there as well.  I learned that teaching the Krebs cycle is a lot easier than teaching phonics.

My hat is off to all you Moms out there.  Staying home and taking care of the boys is more work than I was expecting.  Note to self:  go thank Mom for  putting up with me and the brothers!


----------



## Lora

jkjjhuddle said:


> Hi all!  I am new to homeschooling.  We started homeschooling in January of 2012.  We just began is 4th grade year in August.  I do not know if this is where I should post this, but where can I find information about Disney Homeschooling days and when do they typically announce the dates?  Any help is welcomed!



Visit Disney's YES program website for information. We attended a few years ago. We were mostly there for vacation, but added one educational program to check it out.

http://www.disneyyouth.com/home-school-days/overview/


----------



## theduck619

jkjjhuddle said:


> Hi all!  I am new to homeschooling.  We started homeschooling in January of 2012.  We just began is 4th grade year in August.  I do not know if this is where I should post this, but where can I find information about Disney Homeschooling days and when do they typically announce the dates?  Any help is welcomed!



Congrats!!  My wife and I have enjoyed homeschooling our daughters.  I don't have the link in front of me (posting on my phone), but I believe you can just google it.  We did the Animal Kingdom Homeschool program and it was fantastic!!


----------



## Lora

blueferral said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dad here.  I'm home schooling my eldest son in 1st grade.  We did k5 with the k-12 program last year.  Didn't care for K-12, it wasn't proper home school, it was online school district.  Not sure if we didn't like the curriculum or the teacher. This year its real home school.
> 
> We are using time4learning.  He is really enjoying the reading and math.  He is really "getting" the phonics/reading lessons and flying through the math.
> 
> Best of all, no admin to deal with for our Disney Vacation next week. (I used to teach HS biology )
> 
> Our youngest is going to k4 at our local church half a day.  He will do k5 there as well.  I learned that teaching the Krebs cycle is a lot easier than teaching phonics.
> 
> My hat is off to all you Moms out there.  Staying home and taking care of the boys is more work than I was expecting.  Note to self:  go thank Mom for  putting up with me and the brothers!



Welcome, "Dad"! I think it's awesome that you are educating your boys. We'll be at WDW next week as well. Ah...the perks of homeschooling. I posted a while back about our homeschool journey. My girls are in 10th and 12th.


----------



## jkjjhuddle

Lora said:


> Visit Disney's YES program website for information. We attended a few years ago. We were mostly there for vacation, but added one educational program to check it out.
> 
> http://www.disneyyouth.com/home-school-days/overview/



Thanks!!!


----------



## Pollyanna Poppins

I believe homeschool days will be Oct. 25 this year.  I know because we are going!!!Yippee!!!  Anyone else going to attend?  I still can't believe the superb savings we received on tickets.  I'd love details from those of you who've attended the program.  I think it's going to be about chimpanzees or gorillas.


----------



## Daisyduckhippo

We are going to Disney Homeschool Day on October 25th, too. Very excited also. If member Disney Movie rewards. They have free work papers on animals about Chimpanzee which will be the subject from what I gathered. Great info to study on before or after the 25th.


----------



## Denine

I wish we could do Disney Homeschool Days, but the timing never works out.  We get home the 24th!  Maybe someday.


----------



## ktate82

blueferral said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dad here.  I'm home schooling my eldest son in 1st grade.  We did k5 with the k-12 program last year.  Didn't care for K-12, it wasn't proper home school, it was online school district.  Not sure if we didn't like the curriculum or the teacher. This year its real home school.
> 
> We are using time4learning.  He is really enjoying the reading and math.  He is really "getting" the phonics/reading lessons and flying through the math.
> 
> Best of all, no admin to deal with for our Disney Vacation next week. (I used to teach HS biology )
> 
> Our youngest is going to k4 at our local church half a day.  He will do k5 there as well.  I learned that teaching the Krebs cycle is a lot easier than teaching phonics.
> 
> My hat is off to all you Moms out there.  Staying home and taking care of the boys is more work than I was expecting.  Note to self:  go thank Mom for  putting up with me and the brothers!



We also use time4learning.  My kids really enjoy it, and I love how we can do it anywhere, including our vacation to Disney next week as well, lol!  Hope you all have a great trip!


----------



## jenlov

blueferral said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dad here.  I'm home schooling my eldest son in 1st grade.  We did k5 with the k-12 program last year.  Didn't care for K-12, it wasn't proper home school, it was online school district.  Not sure if we didn't like the curriculum or the teacher. This year its real home school.
> 
> We are using time4learning.  He is really enjoying the reading and math.  He is really "getting" the phonics/reading lessons and flying through the math.
> 
> Best of all, no admin to deal with for our Disney Vacation next week. (I used to teach HS biology )
> 
> Our youngest is going to k4 at our local church half a day.  He will do k5 there as well.  I learned that teaching the Krebs cycle is a lot easier than teaching phonics.
> 
> My hat is off to all you Moms out there.  Staying home and taking care of the boys is more work than I was expecting.  Note to self:  go thank Mom for  putting up with me and the brothers!




We did K12 last year.  I didn't care for it either.  Totally different from what we've been using since the time our oldest was in K4 (Abeka).  I took her out of K12 after the 2nd week of school and put her back in Abeka b/c we were both frustrated to tears!!  My then 7th grader stuck it out and did well, but it was quite different from K12's high school program.  I hated dealing with the administration.  Our state (LA) was new to K12 last year, so things were not going smoothly at all.  From talking to friends who are still doing K12 this year, things seem to be going better, but I decided to stick to what we're used to.  This year, we went back to Abeka.  If it's not broken, don't fix it, right?  Guess I should have stuck to what we "know" instead of trying something new.  All of our kids k4, 1st, 4th, 6th, 8th, and 10th are doing Abeka and have been since K4.  I know many families think it is too structured and rigorous, but it works well for us.  We'll probably stick to it through 12th grade.  

My 8th and 10th graders are taking Biology this year.  Can't wait until we get past the plant section!  so boring!  lol.  8th grader is doing 9th and 10th grade subjects this year. It makes it easier on me to combine some of his classes w/ my 10th grader and he will get high school credits for those.  He'll just be finishing all his high school credits a little earlier than planned.  no biggie!


----------



## mks18412

ktate82 said:


> We also use time4learning.  My kids really enjoy it, and I love how we can do it anywhere, including our vacation to Disney next week as well, lol!  Hope you all have a great trip!



This is our second year using Time4Learning. My dd10 really enjoys it too.


----------



## Nanu57v

I need advice...we pulled DD out of school after Kindergarten because she was frustrated she wasn't learning anything new. (She went into K reading on a second grade level, and had asked to learn multiplication before K...so learning her letters and how to count wasn't what she had in mind).  Last year went pretty well, but I was totally laid back.  I felt like I didn't capitalize on the time I had with her, so I decided a workbox system would be best for both of us.  Over the summer she got lazy.  She has spent the last hour doing a review worksheet from the beginning of last year's math.  I think her brain is fried, and she's only done half what I had planned.  She doodles on her paper, plays with her braid, stares off into space (with me interjecting, "Focus!").  I'm frustrated, and I'm sure she is too.  She had a science worksheet with the question, "Why are hotdogs called frankfurters."  The answer is because they first originated in the German city of Frankfurt.  She says, "Can I just write 'German' so I don't have to write much?"

My options are to cut her workload in half, knowing that she won't complete a year in a year, but since she's a grade level ahead I guess it doesn't matter.  Or to keep at it and hope she learns to focus? Or just give up and send her to PS after our Disney trip.

More information:  She's 7.5.  We are finishing up last years curriculum as we had a few weeks left.  She's doing Singapore 2B, Sonlight LA 2, Core B, Science B.


----------



## Lora

Nanu57v said:


> I need advice...we pulled DD out of school after Kindergarten because she was frustrated she wasn't learning anything new. (She went into K reading on a second grade level, and had asked to learn multiplication before K...so learning her letters and how to count wasn't what she had in mind).  Last year went pretty well, but I was totally laid back.  I felt like I didn't capitalize on the time I had with her, so I decided a workbox system would be best for both of us.  Over the summer she got lazy.  She has spent the last hour doing a review worksheet from the beginning of last year's math.  I think her brain is fried, and she's only done half what I had planned.  She doodles on her paper, plays with her braid, stares off into space (with me interjecting, "Focus!").  I'm frustrated, and I'm sure she is too.  She had a science worksheet with the question, "Why are hotdogs called frankfurters."  The answer is because they first originated in the German city of Frankfurt.  She says, "Can I just write 'German' so I don't have to write much?"
> 
> My options are to cut her workload in half, knowing that she won't complete a year in a year, but since she's a grade level ahead I guess it doesn't matter.  Or to keep at it and hope she learns to focus? Or just give up and send her to PS after our Disney trip.
> 
> More information:  She's 7.5.  We are finishing up last years curriculum as we had a few weeks left.  She's doing Singapore 2B, Sonlight LA 2, Core B, Science B.



Have you read about various learning styles and how to work with your children's learning style? She might learn better by doing than writing or hearing than reading, etc. I'd encourage you to check that out and see what works best for her.

Also, I would not stress about worksheets and too much writing at this time. Read together, talk about things, have her draw pictures to tell a story and write out the story for her. Get some math manipulatives and a book of "games "to play with them. Let her explore and enjoy learning. Collect things, take walks, go to performances, listen to music, get a few books from the library on a subject that interests her and cuddle up on the couch with them. Sing, play, draw, join a music class - or something else she'd enjoy. Don't feel pressured to get a lot of worksheets "done". 

I'll repeat this one: READ together (or I should say, read to her.) My girls are almost 17 and almost 15 and I still cherish the time we spend reading together. We've used Sonlight Curriculum most of the time and we have really loved it.

I don't know what your state requirements are, but you are the teacher and you can decide what your child needs. School doesn't have to look like public school. There will definitely be a time for learning proper grammar, spelling, etc. Even if she already reads pretty well, a good phonics program would be good just to give her the framework for the difficult reading that will come down the road. We used a vertical phonics program (http://www.verticalphonics.com). It was great for my girls who also picked up on reading fairly quickly.

For math, I highly recommend Miquon Math. It's a little quirky, and if you're not at least a little interested in math yourself and willing to read about the system, it can be intimidating because the pages of the student book don't really give directions. It uses cuisennaire rods and my kids and I really loved it.

I need to go for now, but those are the basic things I used in our early homeschooling.  I'd be happy to share more later or answer specific questions.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

Hello!

I am feeling a little uncertain right now about my boys' education, so I figured I would join this wonderful group to ask for advice. 

My DS13 and DS9 are currently attending a college prep school which uses a classical education approach. They have been there for a few years now. Because the workload continues to be overwhelming (particularly for my 8th grader), I am considering going back to home school. We have used Saxon Math, Shurley Grammar, Writing with Excellence, Veritas Press or Abeka for History, Christian Schools International for Science, and Spelling Power in the past.

Since my oldest will be entering 9th grade next year, I feel somewhat pressured to look into some type of accredited diploma home school program that will provide him with a transcript. On the other hand, I am not crazy about following a set program because I fear it will not allow us flexibility to choose the curriculum that works best for my DS. What advice or suggestions do you have for me to get him properly, college-prepared by 12th grade?

TIA,
Stephanie


----------



## momimouse27

I have just put my daughter in a school like this.  It is an accredited university model school, but because there aren't 180 days, we are technically still homeschoolers, and she only goes 3 days a week.  I am not happy with the unbelievable workload she has.  She is in 10th, but I would be outright homeschooling if I had the choice.  However, she has begged me to go there and loves the school.  This place is crazy...she did homework for the entire weekend without a break.  It totally goes against my educational philosophy.  

Good luck on your decision...I know where you're coming from.  If it helps, I have a 19 year old daughter who is a college sophomore and she had no trouble getting into college, but she did have to lean towards small private colleges.  The main thing is when they get older to get a good SAT or ACT score (we did ACT) and you'll be fine.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

momimouse27 said:


> I have just put my daughter in a school like this.  It is an accredited university model school, but because there aren't 180 days, we are technically still homeschoolers, and she only goes 3 days a week.  I am not happy with the unbelievable workload she has.  She is in 10th, but I would be outright homeschooling if I had the choice.  However, she has begged me to go there and loves the school.  This place is crazy...she did homework for the entire weekend without a break.  It totally goes against my educational philosophy.
> 
> Good luck on your decision...I know where you're coming from.  If it helps, I have a 19 year old daughter who is a college sophomore and she had no trouble getting into college, but she did have to lean towards small private colleges.  The main thing is when they get older to get a good SAT or ACT score (we did ACT) and you'll be fine.



Yes, we do go to the same type of CRAZY school. M/W/F for instruction and assignment sheets from 8:30 to 3pm, then homework T/TH/Sa/and sometimes even Sunday between church services. My DS13 does not have any time for rest and relaxation. It's to the point that it's affecting his sleep and appetite. We've struggled through the last several years, but now that it is affecting his health I think I will have to make the decision for him. He says he has mixed emotions about leaving his school; I think because he'll miss being with his friends, but he definitely will not miss the workload.

Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## momimouse27

I an so glad to know I am not alone in this...I tried to get her not to go there because I knew this would be happening.  We actually skipped church last week because she was so exhausted, so it is affecting her health also.  Because she did online school last year and hated it, I gave in.  It will be a lonnnngggg year.  . 

I have a 9 yr old in a ASD class in public school.  I am hoping he can make it through this year and next because there's no way he's going to public middle school.


----------



## Nanu57v

Lora said:


> Have you read about various learning styles and how to work with your children's learning style? She might learn better by doing than writing or hearing than reading, etc. I'd encourage you to check that out and see what works best for her.
> 
> Also, I would not stress about worksheets and too much writing at this time. Read together, talk about things, have her draw pictures to tell a story and write out the story for her. Get some math manipulatives and a book of "games "to play with them. Let her explore and enjoy learning. Collect things, take walks, go to performances, listen to music, get a few books from the library on a subject that interests her and cuddle up on the couch with them. Sing, play, draw, join a music class - or something else she'd enjoy. Don't feel pressured to get a lot of worksheets "done".
> 
> I'll repeat this one: READ together (or I should say, read to her.) My girls are almost 17 and almost 15 and I still cherish the time we spend reading together. We've used Sonlight Curriculum most of the time and we have really loved it.
> 
> I don't know what your state requirements are, but you are the teacher and you can decide what your child needs. School doesn't have to look like public school. There will definitely be a time for learning proper grammar, spelling, etc. Even if she already reads pretty well, a good phonics program would be good just to give her the framework for the difficult reading that will come down the road. We used a vertical phonics program (http://www.verticalphonics.com). It was great for my girls who also picked up on reading fairly quickly.
> 
> For math, I highly recommend Miquon Math. It's a little quirky, and if you're not at least a little interested in math yourself and willing to read about the system, it can be intimidating because the pages of the student book don't really give directions. It uses cuisennaire rods and my kids and I really loved it.
> 
> I need to go for now, but those are the basic things I used in our early homeschooling.  I'd be happy to share more later or answer specific questions.



Many thanks for your lengthy reply.  I feel much better now.  I think she's probably just not ready for all the individual work I expected her to do (even though I was already reading science/SS and teaching math...although, DH pointed out she'd be expected to do individual work in PS.  In our state there are no requirements until 3rd grade, so this is our last free year.  I reworked things for tomorrow and we'll see how it goes.

I looked at the vertical phonics and it seemed she's too far past that level.  She did Explode the Code online last year and seemed to do well at that.  I am intrigued by Miquon Math. We were happy with Singapore, as she breezed threw it, but it seems she's just not getting concepts I thought she knew.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Nanu57v said:


> Many thanks for your lengthy reply.  I feel much better now.  I think she's probably just not ready for all the individual work I expected her to do (even though I was already reading science/SS and teaching math...although, DH pointed out she'd be expected to do individual work in PS.  In our state there are no requirements until 3rd grade, so this is our last free year.  I reworked things for tomorrow and we'll see how it goes.
> 
> I looked at the vertical phonics and it seemed she's too far past that level.  She did Explode the Code online last year and seemed to do well at that.  I am intrigued by Miquon Math. We were happy with Singapore, as she breezed threw it, but it seems she's just not getting concepts I thought she knew.



If she's as bright as you think she may also be bored with the curriculum.  You might try something a bit more advanced and see how she does.  I personally like the Math-U-See.  It works for my DD.  I've used it when we home schooled.  I'm back homeschooling this year after 3 years in the public school, and my daughter did the placement test and is doing the pre-algebra for grade 7.

The great thing about home schooling is you can adapt to the kids interests and turn anything into learning.  Good luck and just know we all struggle at times with homeschooling.


----------



## wdiosa

Hi! We just started homeschooling my DS this year (Kindergarten). I was so excited to see a homeschool thread on the DISboards!  While looking around I noticed lots of talk about homeschool days at Disney. We are actually going to WDW Oct. 21-29 so I think we will be there for one of the homeschool days. Is this somthing you have to do in advance and is there any kind of savings? I think it would be awesome to incorporate school into our Disney trip.


----------



## kalc12345

wdiosa said:


> Hi! We just started homeschooling my DS this year (Kindergarten). I was so excited to see a homeschool thread on the DISboards!  While looking around I noticed lots of talk about homeschool days at Disney. We are actually going to WDW Oct. 21-29 so I think we will be there for one of the homeschool days. Is this somthing you have to do in advance and is there any kind of savings? I think it would be awesome to incorporate school into our Disney trip.



We are homeschoolers and will be at Disney around the same time as you. We are taking advantage of the Disney Y.E.S Program. Here is a link http://www.disneyyouth.com/youth-education-series/catalog/
Here is a link to sign up for the classes https://www.studentguest.com/yes/

We are doing the Making Waves with a Marine Career class. I am really looking forward to it!! You also get a really nice discount on your park admission tickets. We saved about $600 buying our tickets through Y.E.S.

Here is a great site that explains it and answers a lot of questions http://wdwprepschool.com/how-to-get-up-to-a-50-discount-on-disney-world-park-tickets/


----------



## kimmyann

Hi, I have posted on here in the past & now find myself here again.  It's another school year & my DD is already begging me to homeschool her.  She is already frustrated again in the classroom & is having a difficult time with her teachers.  She is in the gifted class & it just seems like she is shutting down.  I see this especially when we do homework.  She will either act like she doesn't know how to do it or she becomes angry (which is totally out of character for her).  Looking at her grades online, you would never know this.  All of her grades are A's & B's.  We are back again this year with her crying almost every morning.  It just seems like she becomes someone else as soon as the school year starts.  It's like I'm watching her lose a bit of herself.  All of my children are products of public schools & I admit we have a very good school system here.  My oldest is a junior in college to become a teacher, my son struggled terribly in the system & I homeschooled him for a semester.  He now has his GED, which will bring me to my dilemma.

I am for homeschooling & would think it would benefit my daughter, BUT there are a few things holding me back.  I would love to hear from those who have homeschooled through high school.  My biggest fear is a diploma.  I know she can be issued one though me or/and can obtain her GED, but this girl is going to be college bound & I'm scared this may hurt her in the future.  What did you/your child have to do to accomplish this & how difficult was it?  I know a college is to recognize a homeschool diploma, but what about in the future?  Do you still think they will?

My second issue is that I work & I have to work.  The positive with this is that I think it is doable because of my schedule.  I drive for the school system & I work early in the mornings for 2 1/2 hours, then go home, then out for an hour, then out for 2 1/2 hours in the afternoon.  There are periods during the day that I am home to help her & I do think she will be able to do a set curriculum on her own.  Is there anyone here that works outside of the home that can offer any advise or anything?

My last issue would have to be support.  I'm not going to get any support from family or friends with this.  Several family members work in the school system & will think that since my daughter is gifted, that the school system will offer her more.  How do you overcome this?  I also will need to get DH on board.  When I did this for my son, it was different.  It was done because there was no other option for him (long story).  I do know if I lay out facts & really discuss this with him, he will agree.  He usually goes along with whatever I say anyway.  

So, please tell me I am not crazy for thinking of doing this.  I really don't have anyone to talk to about this & really need some outside opinions.

Thanks


----------



## NHWX

Quick reply kimmyann - High school is definitely doable. We went through North Atlantic Regional High School (www.narhs.org) to get a diploma. 

As far as gifted education at the high school level, we picked and chose courses as needed. We used/will use our state's virtual charter academy, Johns Hopkins CTD, Oklahoma State's German program, Pennsylvania Homeschoolers and coursera.org. My math/science kids have taken AP Calculus AB & BC, AP Statistics and AP Computer Science. One's in college and the other one's applying this year.


----------



## lovethattink

I don't post on this thread often. Mostly lurk. Are there others here homeschooling children with special needs?


----------



## momimouse27

Hi, kimmyann.  It sounds like you have a tough decision.  Since I don't work outside the home, I can't address that .  But, I can address some of the other stuff, like high school.  

I have three- a sophomore in college(homeschooled since 3rd grade), a sophomore in high school(in a private  3day/wk program but homeschooled all the way thru this year) and a 4th grade in public school autism classroom.  

High school diploma- depends on what your daughters college plans will be.  I have actually heard from someone in the homeschool community not to get GED, that it hurts in getting scholarships...I don't if it's true but you can check it out.  Many colleges now are very homeschool friendly.  The diploma is actually less important than scoring well on the SAT or ACT.  If she has high scores, she'll get in and she will probably get scholarships.  My daughter purposefully looked at private baptist schools that were I homeschool friendly.  She is doing pretty well, except she hasn't figured out her major. 

The part about selling family members on it...well, I guess to some degree you have to grit your teeth and choose not to care.  That's what I did.  After worrying over it, I decided that what I felt my daughter needed was a bigger issue for me than what family members thought.  Most of them were supportive, but I had one who flat out told me I was ruining her-he didn't have any kids at the time.  Now he does and I've even heard his wife say shed pull theirs out if it got bad.  It's easy for someone to dispense advise when they don't live your life.  

Good luck in your decision.  It's scary at first I know.  I will most likely have my son home when he gets to middle school...guess I'll be doing it all over again!


----------



## dis-happy

kimmyann said:


> Hi, I have posted on here in the past & now find myself here again.  It's another school year & my DD is already begging me to homeschool her.  She is already frustrated again in the classroom & is having a difficult time with her teachers.  She is in the gifted class & it just seems like she is shutting down.  I see this especially when we do homework.  She will either act like she doesn't know how to do it or she becomes angry (which is totally out of character for her).  Looking at her grades online, you would never know this.  All of her grades are A's & B's.  We are back again this year with her crying almost every morning.  It just seems like she becomes someone else as soon as the school year starts.  It's like I'm watching her lose a bit of herself.  All of my children are products of public schools & I admit we have a very good school system here.  My oldest is a junior in college to become a teacher, my son struggled terribly in the system & I homeschooled him for a semester.  He now has his GED, which will bring me to my dilemma.
> 
> I am for homeschooling & would think it would benefit my daughter, BUT there are a few things holding me back.  I would love to hear from those who have homeschooled through high school.  My biggest fear is a diploma.  I know she can be issued one though me or/and can obtain her GED, but this girl is going to be college bound & I'm scared this may hurt her in the future.  What did you/your child have to do to accomplish this & how difficult was it?  I know a college is to recognize a homeschool diploma, but what about in the future?  Do you still think they will?
> 
> My second issue is that I work & I have to work.  The positive with this is that I think it is doable because of my schedule.  I drive for the school system & I work early in the mornings for 2 1/2 hours, then go home, then out for an hour, then out for 2 1/2 hours in the afternoon.  There are periods during the day that I am home to help her & I do think she will be able to do a set curriculum on her own.  Is there anyone here that works outside of the home that can offer any advise or anything?
> 
> My last issue would have to be support.  I'm not going to get any support from family or friends with this.  Several family members work in the school system & will think that since my daughter is gifted, that the school system will offer her more.  How do you overcome this?  I also will need to get DH on board.  When I did this for my son, it was different.  It was done because there was no other option for him (long story).  I do know if I lay out facts & really discuss this with him, he will agree.  He usually goes along with whatever I say anyway.
> 
> So, please tell me I am not crazy for thinking of doing this.  I really don't have anyone to talk to about this & really need some outside opinions.
> 
> Thanks




I've homeschooled into college and all I can say is, do not be afraid!  I wrote up my own transcripts using a program called Transcript Pro.  Am currently in the process of helping my second child with college apps.  Every college takes homeschoolers and many have admissions officers that do nothing but homeschool applications.  If you have a particular school in mind go meet with an admissions counselor during the high school years.  Colleges tend to weigh SAT/ACT scores a little heavier ( since it objective).  Take both the SAT and ACT...some kids do markedly better on one than the other.  I had my kids do at least one dual enrollment class at the community college in order to show that they were ready for college level work.  I also wrote up course descriptions with books listed and how the grade was assessed for each class we did in high school.  Keep a record of their activities!  You'll need that too.  All in all, it's not a bad process as a homeschooler and very straightforward to be successful.


----------



## chris31997

lovethattink said:


> I don't post on this thread often. Mostly lurk. Are there others here homeschooling children with special needs?



I don't but I know several that have.


----------



## penel3

lovethattink said:
			
		

> I don't post on this thread often. Mostly lurk. Are there others here homeschooling children with special needs?



Hi, I am finally homeschooling my DS 12, he should be in 7th grade. This is my first time homeschooling, he is my only child. He has always had an IEP, and now a 504. multiple, multiple learning disabilities! It was stressful trying to find the correct curriculum that would work for him. There is absolutely NO complete package that fits. I have had to adapt every course to fit. I also must be present for almost every aspect of his day. One of our goals is to build his independent learning, etc. I overwhelmed myself pouring over curriculum reviews, but I realized that so many homeschool families are educating kids without any special needs....therefore those rave reviews didn't apply to my family. I identified his learning style (with the help of all his public school testing) and researched curriculum starting via that manner first. I feel like I am rambling...did you have any specific questions (although after only 5 weeks of this, I am not an expert)?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovethattink

chris31997 said:


> I don't but I know several that have.





penel3 said:


> Hi, I am finally homeschooling my DS 12, he should be in 7th grade. This is my first time homeschooling, he is my only child. He has always had an IEP, and now a 504. multiple, multiple learning disabilities! It was stressful trying to find the correct curriculum that would work for him. There is absolutely NO complete package that fits. I have had to adapt every course to fit. I also must be present for almost every aspect of his day. One of our goals is to build his independent learning, etc. I overwhelmed myself pouring over curriculum reviews, but I realized that so many homeschool families are educating kids without any special needs....therefore those rave reviews didn't apply to my family. I identified his learning style (with the help of all his public school testing) and researched curriculum starting via that manner first. I feel like I am rambling...did you have any specific questions (although after only 5 weeks of this, I am not an expert)?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks to both of you for answering. 

I'm curious how do you grade or evaluate the work they do. For example, he struggles with anything requiring fine motor skills. Therefore, his writing is not perfect, but he tries very hard, takes his time and does the best he can possibly do. He works to the best of his potential.

I'm using an umbrella school and need to submit grades soon.


----------



## penel3

lovethattink said:
			
		

> Thanks to both of you for answering.
> 
> I'm curious how do you grade or evaluate the work they do. For example, he struggles with anything requiring fine motor skills. Therefore, his writing is not perfect, but he tries very hard, takes his time and does the best he can possibly do. He works to the best of his potential.
> 
> I'm using an umbrella school and need to submit grades soon.



In order not to stress my son, I grade his workbook tasks, without his knowledge. Math testing is cut and dry. Social Studies is challenging, again, I grade his workbook work, which is done as open book work. I don't force him to physically write, as he also has significant OT/fine motor skill issues and I truly believe that effort is taking away from his actual "learning time" and focus. I have him dictate quiz answers, and some workbook tasks. He is 7th grade but can only read at 4th grade level due to vision/tracking issues. He has amazing comprehension when read to, and his vocabulary is beyond 7th grade, so I also read texts to him. BUT, I do have him read as a core program and then he dictates his answers for comprehension, and I grade his answers. If there are 15 questions and he gets 10 correct, I do 10/15. Sometimes he may get partial answers, I give him partial credit. My state is not as particular, I am not required to use an umbrella program. I hope this helps.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovethattink

penel3 said:


> In order not to stress my son, I grade his workbook tasks, without his knowledge. Math testing is cut and dry. Social Studies is challenging, again, I grade his workbook work, which is done as open book work. I don't force him to physically write, as he also has significant OT/fine motor skill issues and I truly believe that effort is taking away from his actual "learning time" and focus. I have him dictate quiz answers, and some workbook tasks. He is 7th grade but can only read at 4th grade level due to vision/tracking issues. He has amazing comprehension when read to, and his vocabulary is beyond 7th grade, so I also read texts to him. BUT, I do have him read as a core program and then he dictates his answers for comprehension, and I grade his answers. If there are 15 questions and he gets 10 correct, I do 10/15. Sometimes he may get partial answers, I give him partial credit. My state is not as particular, I am not required to use an umbrella program. I hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Our umbrella school is considered a private non-traditional school. They keep track of the grades and issue report cards, and take care of the yearly required testing. An umbrella school is not required, but I chose this instead of maintaining a portfolio myself.

Mine is in 2nd grade. Had a seizure last spring and he lost his ability to read. Now he is back to reading 3 and 4 letter words, but we had to start from scratch last spring with the letters and their sounds all over again. 

I don't dare tell him when something is graded or he will become overly anxious.

I was told we had to have writing as a class. He claims writing relaxes him and he likes it.


----------



## kimmyann

NHWX said:


> Quick reply kimmyann - High school is definitely doable. We went through North Atlantic Regional High School (www.narhs.org) to get a diploma.
> 
> As far as gifted education at the high school level, we picked and chose courses as needed. We used/will use our state's virtual charter academy, Johns Hopkins CTD, Oklahoma State's German program, Pennsylvania Homeschoolers and coursera.org. My math/science kids have taken AP Calculus AB & BC, AP Statistics and AP Computer Science. One's in college and the other one's applying this year.



Thank you, I will check this out.  I don't think our state has a charter program.



momimouse27 said:


> Hi, kimmyann.  It sounds like you have a tough decision.  Since I don't work outside the home, I can't address that .  But, I can address some of the other stuff, like high school.
> 
> I have three- a sophomore in college(homeschooled since 3rd grade), a sophomore in high school(in a private  3day/wk program but homeschooled all the way thru this year) and a 4th grade in public school autism classroom.
> 
> High school diploma- depends on what your daughters college plans will be.  I have actually heard from someone in the homeschool community not to get GED, that it hurts in getting scholarships...I don't if it's true but you can check it out.  Many colleges now are very homeschool friendly.  The diploma is actually less important than scoring well on the SAT or ACT.  If she has high scores, she'll get in and she will probably get scholarships.  My daughter purposefully looked at private baptist schools that were I homeschool friendly.  She is doing pretty well, except she hasn't figured out her major.
> 
> The part about selling family members on it...well, I guess to some degree you have to grit your teeth and choose not to care.  That's what I did.  After worrying over it, I decided that what I felt my daughter needed was a bigger issue for me than what family members thought.  Most of them were supportive, but I had one who flat out told me I was ruining her-he didn't have any kids at the time.  Now he does and I've even heard his wife say shed pull theirs out if it got bad.  It's easy for someone to dispense advise when they don't live your life.
> 
> Good luck in your decision.  It's scary at first I know.  I will most likely have my son home when he gets to middle school...guess I'll be doing it all over again!



See, we are seeing the difficulties that can arise with a GED with our son, so I'm pretty positive we do not want to take that route with our daughter when the time comes.  I know I shouldn't worry about anyone other than my own family, but I also know that it will be an issue to be dealt with.  Thank you.



dis-happy said:


> I've homeschooled into college and all I can say is, do not be afraid!  I wrote up my own transcripts using a program called Transcript Pro.  Am currently in the process of helping my second child with college apps.  Every college takes homeschoolers and many have admissions officers that do nothing but homeschool applications.  If you have a particular school in mind go meet with an admissions counselor during the high school years.  Colleges tend to weigh SAT/ACT scores a little heavier ( since it objective).  Take both the SAT and ACT...some kids do markedly better on one than the other.  I had my kids do at least one dual enrollment class at the community college in order to show that they were ready for college level work.  I also wrote up course descriptions with books listed and how the grade was assessed for each class we did in high school.  Keep a record of their activities!  You'll need that too.  All in all, it's not a bad process as a homeschooler and very straightforward to be successful.



Thank you, I will surely look into the program for transcripts.  I really appreciate all of your responses.  This is a decision that I can't take lightly & I don't want to do it for the wrong reasons. It is helpful to hear from those that have done it for a number of years & I love success stories.  Thanks again.


----------



## Lora

lovethattink said:


> I don't post on this thread often. Mostly lurk. Are there others here homeschooling children with special needs?



I have some wonderful homeschool friends who are homeschooling their autistic children. I'm sure there are others in our group I am less familiar with. If you need a particular connection to other hs parents, feel free to msg me and I'll do what I can to connect you.

I did also want to mention that I received my HSLDA email yesterday and they had a link to a newsletter on homeschooling children with special needs. I've not read it, but here's the link:  http://www.homeschoolfoundation.org/newsletter/1209/


----------



## lucigo

lovethattink said:


> I don't post on this thread often. Mostly lurk. Are there others here homeschooling children with special needs?



I am homeschooling my 9yo son who has autism.  This is our first year.  It has been a learning process for both of us but I am slowly learning what works and what level he is at in each subject.


----------



## lucigo

penel3 said:


> Hi, I am finally homeschooling my DS 12, he should be in 7th grade. This is my first time homeschooling, he is my only child. He has always had an IEP, and now a 504. multiple, multiple learning disabilities! It was stressful trying to find the correct curriculum that would work for him. There is absolutely NO complete package that fits. I have had to adapt every course to fit. I also must be present for almost every aspect of his day. One of our goals is to build his independent learning, etc. I overwhelmed myself pouring over curriculum reviews, but I realized that so many homeschool families are educating kids without any special needs....therefore those rave reviews didn't apply to my family. I identified his learning style (with the help of all his public school testing) and researched curriculum starting via that manner first. I feel like I am rambling...did you have any specific questions (although after only 5 weeks of this, I am not an expert)?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



What curriculums have you settled in with?  I'm always curious to hear what works for different kids.


----------



## lucigo

Regarding the issue of college, when I started homeschooling my now 17yo daughter we talked to the local junior college (now called Pensacola State College).  Their criteria for admission for homeschool students is a letter from the parent stating that they have completed a homeschool curriculum.  They also (like everyone else) will take a placement test to determine which courses they will begin in for math and english.  I had my daughter take this placement test as a junior for the experience and to see where we were.  She did well, and could take dual enrollment classes.  Unfortunately, we are temporarily in Virginia now so she can't actually do that, but I am confident that she won't have any trouble at all "getting in" to college.  

I am a huge proponent in junior colleges as a first step to college, so this works very well for my family.  Both my husband and my oldest daughter received AA's from PSC before going on to 4 year universities and then getting great jobs.  But thats another post isn't it.  

My 17-yo is taking some of her classes through Florida Virtual School, which uses Connections Academy curriculum.  

Since you work, this would probably be a good option for you, because this way your child would have teachers for his classes.  Look into K12 and Connections Academy for both full and part time options.  

I work at home as a medical transcriptionist.  My 17-yo is self sufficient but I'm almost 100% hands-on with homeschooling my 9-yo.  Its been tough finding a balance, especially because of his autism.  I find myself feeling like I did when he was 3, like I need to keep him engaged 24 hours a day or I'm not doing my job.  It helps to have a schedule, and to use a timer for breaks, for both of us!


----------



## penel3

lucigo said:
			
		

> What curriculums have you settled in with?  I'm always curious to hear what works for different kids.



We are using Teaching Textbooks 7 for Math, Rainbow for Science, a combination of Focus on History (America) and the school text for Social Studies, and Language Arts we started with Rod and Staff (what was I thinking!!!), switched to grammar mechanics program on line when I realized how little he knew, and now are trying Time 4 Learning. In addition to the above, I try to find multiple video segments from various websites to reinforce all information....ie. science we viewed videos demonstrating forms of energy, social studies had videos for the Mayans/Aztec to start and now finding tons for Colonial Times, Language Arts we use Schoolhouse Rocks. I also subscribe to the Colonial Williamsburg Electronic Field Trips. I spend an average of 4-5 hours per weekend preparing the agenda for the week because I know he retains more if he can see a supporting video after the lesson, so I need to find these and view them to make sure it will work.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lovethattink

Lora said:


> I have some wonderful homeschool friends who are homeschooling their autistic children. I'm sure there are others in our group I am less familiar with. If you need a particular connection to other hs parents, feel free to msg me and I'll do what I can to connect you.
> 
> I did also want to mention that I received my HSLDA email yesterday and they had a link to a newsletter on homeschooling children with special needs. I've not read it, but here's the link:  http://www.homeschoolfoundation.org/newsletter/1209/



Thanks for the link. I do follow HSLDA on facebook.



lucigo said:


> I am homeschooling my 9yo son who has autism.  This is our first year.  It has been a learning process for both of us but I am slowly learning what works and what level he is at in each subject.



So glad to find another homeschooler with sensory issues! 

This is our 3rd year homeschooling. We used Abeka DVD the 1st 2 years, but now that he is behind in reading we chose to stay with Abeka, but we are not using the DVD school this year. It's way more work for me as he needs constant supervision.

My oldest used Switched On, Teaching Textbooks, and Saxon. When he was in school, they used Bob Jones, Aplogia, Saxon, and The Shurley Method.

Are you a member of FPEA?

My son uses a balance disc to sit on when he sits on a chair to work. That way he can rock without tipping the chair over. Seems the more intense he thinks the more he rocks.

He takes alot of attention breaks. I try to get him to do the Infinity Walk as an attention break. Reading those letters on the wall really helps him to keep his place in reading.

When he gets stress out over something he'll ask to be brushed, Wilbarger Brushing Protocol.

I have to keep all toys and other distractions away from him. 

He loves math and excels in it. Science is his favorite.


----------



## lucigo

penel3 said:


> We are using Teaching Textbooks 7 for Math, Rainbow for Science, a combination of Focus on History (America) and the school text for Social Studies, and Language Arts we started with Rod and Staff (what was I thinking!!!), switched to grammar mechanics program on line when I realized how little he knew, and now are trying Time 4 Learning. In addition to the above, I try to find multiple video segments from various websites to reinforce all information....ie. science we viewed videos demonstrating forms of energy, social studies had videos for the Mayans/Aztec to start and now finding tons for Colonial Times, Language Arts we use Schoolhouse Rocks. I also subscribe to the Colonial Williamsburg Electronic Field Trips. I spend an average of 4-5 hours per weekend preparing the agenda for the week because I know he retains more if he can see a supporting video after the lesson, so I need to find these and view them to make sure it will work.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm going to have to look some of these up, we are still fairly new to all of this.  We are currently using Time4Learning for language arts and math, and BrainPop Jr for Science, Social Studies and History. We also have some Mead workbooks in math, reading and problem solving, and we use Music Ace for music.  

If you haven't checked it out, the brainpop videos are short and sweet and they have a lot of supporting ideas for lesson plans.  My son loves the little cartoon that comes with each section, and this is actually the first "school" thing he wanted to continue past our daily lesson.


----------



## penel3

lucigo said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to look some of these up, we are still fairly new to all of this.  We are currently using Time4Learning for language arts and math, and BrainPop Jr for Science, Social Studies and History. We also have some Mead workbooks in math, reading and problem solving, and we use Music Ace for music.
> 
> If you haven't checked it out, the brainpop videos are short and sweet and they have a lot of supporting ideas for lesson plans.  My son loves the little cartoon that comes with each section, and this is actually the first "school" thing he wanted to continue past our daily lesson.



Thanks for that info, I will check it out!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## lucigo

lovethattink said:


> Thanks for the link. I do follow HSLDA on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to find another homeschooler with sensory issues!
> 
> This is our 3rd year homeschooling. We used Abeka DVD the 1st 2 years, but now that he is behind in reading we chose to stay with Abeka, but we are not using the DVD school this year. It's way more work for me as he needs constant supervision.
> 
> My oldest used Switched On, Teaching Textbooks, and Saxon. When he was in school, they used Bob Jones, Aplogia, Saxon, and The Shurley Method.
> 
> Are you a member of FPEA?
> 
> My son uses a balance disc to sit on when he sits on a chair to work. That way he can rock without tipping the chair over. Seems the more intense he thinks the more he rocks.
> 
> He takes alot of attention breaks. I try to get him to do the Infinity Walk as an attention break. Reading those letters on the wall really helps him to keep his place in reading.
> 
> When he gets stress out over something he'll ask to be brushed, Wilbarger Brushing Protocol.
> 
> I have to keep all toys and other distractions away from him.
> 
> He loves math and excels in it. Science is his favorite.



Checking into FPEA, I hadn't heard of it!  

We also have problems with not being able to keep his little toosh planted on the chair!  Many times I will just ask him to stand up.   As I'm typing this he is sitting backwards on an office chair spinning in circles watching youtube videos on his ipad.  I would be sick!

I have been working on getting rid of all of the distractions also.  Its quite a challenge!


----------



## dis-happy

Hey HomeSchooling Moms!  Here's a tale for you...

My DS, whom I thought would never learn to read, just took the SAT's a couple of weeks ago.  I was always glad I homeschooled him because I sincerely believe he would have been too distracted to sit through phonics in a regular classroom....any outside noise would totally frustrate and bother him.  It took several long years before he read fluently, and after that learning to write essays was torturous.  Howver, we forged on at his pace (with more dropped pencils than I could ever count or barely have the patience for....anyone else know this type of student?  ). So!---results came out today and his reading score placed him at the 94%.  

Take heart, eventually they get there (and may even surprise you!).


----------



## penel3

dis-happy said:
			
		

> Hey HomeSchooling Moms!  Here's a tale for you...
> 
> My DS, whom I thought would never learn to read, just took the SAT's a couple of weeks ago.  I was always glad I homeschooled him because I sincerely believe he would have been too distracted to sit through phonics in a regular classroom....any outside noise would totally frustrate and bother him.  It took several long years before he read fluently, and after that learning to write essays was torturous.  Howver, we forged on at his pace (with more dropped pencils than I could ever count or barely have the patience for....anyone else know this type of student?  ). So!---results came out today and his reading score placed him at the 94%.
> 
> Take heart, eventually they get there (and may even surprise you!).



Thank you and congratulations to you both! He sounds like my DS, now 12, and we are forging forward!!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

dis-happy said:


> Hey HomeSchooling Moms!  Here's a tale for you...
> 
> My DS, whom I thought would never learn to read, just took the SAT's a couple of weeks ago.  I was always glad I homeschooled him because I sincerely believe he would have been too distracted to sit through phonics in a regular classroom....any outside noise would totally frustrate and bother him.  It took several long years before he read fluently, and after that learning to write essays was torturous.  Howver, we forged on at his pace (with more dropped pencils than I could ever count or barely have the patience for....anyone else know this type of student?  ). So!---results came out today and his reading score placed him at the 94%.
> 
> Take heart, eventually they get there (and may even surprise you!).



That's awesome, great job Mom.


----------



## lovethattink

dis-happy said:


> Hey HomeSchooling Moms!  Here's a tale for you...
> 
> My DS, whom I thought would never learn to read, just took the SAT's a couple of weeks ago.  I was always glad I homeschooled him because I sincerely believe he would have been too distracted to sit through phonics in a regular classroom....any outside noise would totally frustrate and bother him.  It took several long years before he read fluently, and after that learning to write essays was torturous.  Howver, we forged on at his pace (with more dropped pencils than I could ever count or barely have the patience for....anyone else know this type of student?  ). So!---results came out today and his reading score placed him at the 94%.
> 
> Take heart, eventually they get there (and may even surprise you!).



Congratulations to him!!

That's very encouraging to hear. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdcthree

dis-happy said:
			
		

> Hey HomeSchooling Moms!  Here's a tale for you...
> 
> My DS, whom I thought would never learn to read, just took the SAT's a couple of weeks ago.  I was always glad I homeschooled him because I sincerely believe he would have been too distracted to sit through phonics in a regular classroom....any outside noise would totally frustrate and bother him.  It took several long years before he read fluently, and after that learning to write essays was torturous.  Howver, we forged on at his pace (with more dropped pencils than I could ever count or barely have the patience for....anyone else know this type of student?  ). So!---results came out today and his reading score placed him at the 94%.
> 
> Take heart, eventually they get there (and may even surprise you!).



That's great! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Pollyanna Poppins

Just got back from Disney's Homeschool Days and they announced the dates of the next one to be either January or April (I can't remember which).  If you are thinking of a Disney trip it was well worth enduring the one hour class to save BIG on tickets.  We had a great time and thankfully saw the new Fantasyland expansion as well.  Any other homeschool families out there who just got back from your trip?


----------



## Miniefan

My husband and I have made the decision to homeschool our youngest child.  She is in the 7th grade, this will be our first experience in homeschool.  We also have son who is in 10th grade who will remain in public school.  I honestly never thought that this would be something we would do but I am severely disappointed in our new school district (we just moved here over the summer)My daughter had a difficult first few weeks and then became the target of bullying, the school offered no help and support.  I honestly feel like making her stay in school in this city would be a severe detriment to her.  

Both myself and my husband work outside the home as we are not financially able live off one income.  My employer has agreed to allow me to work a modified schedule everyday as long as I maintain 32-35 hours so I can keep my benefits.  I really don't even know where to begin, I have searched all over the internet but most of what I find is advertisement, so I decided to turn to my dis family.  I am really in need of some support and resources.  I am so not sure how this is going to work out, do most homeschool families have stay at home moms and dads.  Is this too much responsibility for an almost 13 year old?  any thoughts?  Thanks!!


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Miniefan- First of all take a deep breath and relax.  Homeschooling can be very easy in this day and age with technology and books.  I also pulled my daughter out of public school this year to homeschool, but we had homeschooled several years ago.  

I suggest taking a good look at how your child has done in the past academically and what are here strong and weak areas.  For example my daughter is very good at math, but is terrible at spelling and writing.  So for the first semester we focused on spelling, vocabulary, transcription, and then added a bit of math, science, history and reading.

Check out homeschoolreviews.com where other people weigh in on what they think of various curriculum's.  You can buy a complete curriculum from 1 company or buy different subjects from different companies.  Also check into if your state has a virtual school.  This can be very helpful in you have a teacher to help you as well.  We did this for 2 years and liked it.  Another good resource is cathyduffyreviews.com  Her book helps you figure out what type of homeschooling you want to, and she gives you her recommendations.

There are lots of good resources out there for free as well that you can use.  It's very confusing at first, but pintrest can help.

Good luck and have a great year homeschooling.


----------



## chris31997

Miniefan said:


> My husband and I have made the decision to homeschool our youngest child.  She is in the 7th grade, this will be our first experience in homeschool.  We also have son who is in 10th grade who will remain in public school.  I honestly never thought that this would be something we would do but I am severely disappointed in our new school district (we just moved here over the summer)My daughter had a difficult first few weeks and then became the target of bullying, the school offered no help and support.  I honestly feel like making her stay in school in this city would be a severe detriment to her.
> 
> Both myself and my husband work outside the home as we are not financially able live off one income.  My employer has agreed to allow me to work a modified schedule everyday as long as I maintain 32-35 hours so I can keep my benefits.  I really don't even know where to begin, I have searched all over the internet but most of what I find is advertisement, so I decided to turn to my dis family.  I am really in need of some support and resources.  I am so not sure how this is going to work out, do most homeschool families have stay at home moms and dads.  Is this too much responsibility for an almost 13 year old?  any thoughts?  Thanks!!




I agree with the PP, take a deep breath.  It will be okay.

Question: Do you want a Christian based curriculum or not?

That will lead you to different places.  If you don't need or want a Christian based curriculum than look into virtual school.  Where your DD is attending school but online.  IF that is not what you are looking for than, there is CBD which offers tons of homeschooling options and books.  Rainbow Resource is another good place to look.  Alpha Omega and Abeka are two programs that I know that offer self study programs that a 13yr old should be able to do on her own.  But they are Christian based.  

I would also recommend you look for a local homeschool group.  They can help with curriculum and enrichment for DD and encouragement for you.  HSLDA can be a good resource for that.

Good luck


----------



## Jenny-Bell

Hi all! I am new to the thread! I am Jenny I home school my boys (kindergarten and second grade). My oldest has Autism, high anxiety, and lots of delays. Our experience with the public school was a horrible one and that road ultimately led to homeschooling as my best option. I love it so much, that even though my youngest started Kindergarten in Public School, I pulled him out about 3 weeks in. Just missed him too much and I was extremely unhappy with what they were working on in his classroom (things he already mastered 2+ years ago).

Anyways, that's the shortest version of that story I have ever told! Yay me!

Looking to see if anyone is in Maryland by chance?

Also...any thoughts on a good science program? Specifically life science?

Thanks!!


----------



## Aunt Stepody

Miniefan said:


> I am so not sure how this is going to work out, *do most homeschool families have stay at home moms and dads.*  Is this too much responsibility for an almost 13 year old?  any thoughts?  Thanks!!



I work 24 hours a week 7p-7a, and I homeschool my 4th grader and 8th grader. After working all night, I come in and take a "nap." My boys take an on-line world history class and read their literature while I'm resting. When I awake, we do math, spelling, grammar, and science. The beauty of homeschool is you have so much flexibility. Enjoy this time with your daughter. It was the best decision we ever made. Good luck.


----------



## jennykay

Miniefan said:


> My husband and I have made the decision to homeschool our youngest child.  She is in the 7th grade, this will be our first experience in homeschool.  We also have son who is in 10th grade who will remain in public school.  I honestly never thought that this would be something we would do but I am severely disappointed in our new school district (we just moved here over the summer)My daughter had a difficult first few weeks and then became the target of bullying, the school offered no help and support.  I honestly feel like making her stay in school in this city would be a severe detriment to her.
> 
> Both myself and my husband work outside the home as we are not financially able live off one income.  My employer has agreed to allow me to work a modified schedule everyday as long as I maintain 32-35 hours so I can keep my benefits.  I really don't even know where to begin, I have searched all over the internet but most of what I find is advertisement, so I decided to turn to my dis family.  I am really in need of some support and resources.  I am so not sure how this is going to work out, do most homeschool families have stay at home moms and dads.  Is this too much responsibility for an almost 13 year old?  any thoughts?  Thanks!!



Just wanted to chime in with a little more encouragement.   No, not everyone who homeschools has a stay at home parent.  No, you're not asking too much of a 13 year old.  I agree with PPs- relax, breathe, and know that you're doing what's best for your daughter.  You'll get the details worked out!  My first suggestion for new homeschoolers is always, always find a support group.  You need it and so does your daughter.  My next suggestion is don't feel you need to rush out and buy a full curriculum immediately.  Your daughter has been under a lot of stress. Let her decompress for a few weeks and don't feel bad about it. 

You can do this!   Your daughter can do this!  It will take some time to get the kinks worked out, but you'll be ok.


----------



## kimmyann

Miniefan said:


> My husband and I have made the decision to homeschool our youngest child.  She is in the 7th grade, this will be our first experience in homeschool.  We also have son who is in 10th grade who will remain in public school.  I honestly never thought that this would be something we would do but I am severely disappointed in our new school district (we just moved here over the summer)My daughter had a difficult first few weeks and then became the target of bullying, the school offered no help and support.  I honestly feel like making her stay in school in this city would be a severe detriment to her.
> 
> Both myself and my husband work outside the home as we are not financially able live off one income.  My employer has agreed to allow me to work a modified schedule everyday as long as I maintain 32-35 hours so I can keep my benefits.  I really don't even know where to begin, I have searched all over the internet but most of what I find is advertisement, so I decided to turn to my dis family.  I am really in need of some support and resources.  I am so not sure how this is going to work out, do most homeschool families have stay at home moms and dads.  Is this too much responsibility for an almost 13 year old?  any thoughts?  Thanks!!




Hello neighbor  I am in the process of making a decision regarding our DD (4th grade) at the moment.  It is a hard decision for me because I & my children were raised in the public school.  I don't want to make a mistake, but I'm thinking we are going to end up homeschooling her.  We just had another morning of crying because she doesn't want to go to school.  She says other students are mean to her, she now sits alone at lunch.  I just had a conference with her teachers & they claim they don't see anything wrong during the day.  She told me this morning that if she goes she will walk out of the school.  It's like they are beating her down.  She is gifted & has always had an amazing outlook on everything. She is unique & has always been a very happy & outgoing child.  Now she is moody & sometimes defiant.  I expressed this to the teachers (she has two) & they said maybe it is hormones.  I left a message with the school counselor this morning & gave a brief explanation of what is going on & asked her to speak with my DD.  I have yet to hear anything back, I thought she would atleast call me to get more information.  I'm not happy over that right now either.

Anyways, just wanted to say hi since I noticed that your so close by.  I have to say that I haven't heard too much about the NN school system, but welcome to the area.


----------



## jdcthree

kimmyann said:
			
		

> Hello neighbor  I am in the process of making a decision regarding our DD (4th grade) at the moment.  It is a hard decision for me because I & my children were raised in the public school.  I don't want to make a mistake, but I'm thinking we are going to end up homeschooling her.  We just had another morning of crying because she doesn't want to go to school.  She says other students are mean to her, she now sits alone at lunch.  I just had a conference with her teachers & they claim they don't see anything wrong during the day.  She told me this morning that if she goes she will walk out of the school.  It's like they are beating her down.  She is gifted & has always had an amazing outlook on everything. She is unique & has always been a very happy & outgoing child.  Now she is moody & sometimes defiant.  I expressed this to the teachers (she has two) & they said maybe it is hormones.  I left a message with the school counselor this morning & gave a brief explanation of what is going on & asked her to speak with my DD.  I have yet to hear anything back, I thought she would atleast call me to get more information.  I'm not happy over that right now either.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to say hi since I noticed that your so close by.  I have to say that I haven't heard too much about the NN school system, but welcome to the area.



I think it would do wonders for your daughter if you started homeschooling. I'm so sorry she's going through such a had time at school! It sounds like they aren't doing much to help.


----------



## lucigo

Wow...I guess I am just surprised that so many people are so defensive about the school systems and the "correct" way to educate children.  How do you handle this?  

I have had several instances since we moved here of people emphatically defending the schools here, like I am insulting them by homeschooling my children.  

My husband is a certified middle school math/science and ESE teacher and my degree and career are more toward English and the arts.  We are both highly trained in the needs of children with autism and have worked very hard at decoding our son with autism, and my 17yo daughter is old enough to know whether she prefers virtual school over brick and morter.  We are doing what works for us!


----------



## Miniefan

lucigo said:


> Wow...I guess I am just surprised that so many people are so defensive about the school systems and the "correct" way to educate children.  How do you handle this?
> 
> I have had several instances since we moved here of people emphatically defending the schools here, like I am insulting them by homeschooling my children.
> 
> My husband is a certified middle school math/science and ESE teacher and my degree and career are more toward English and the arts.  We are both highly trained in the needs of children with autism and have worked very hard at decoding our son with autism, and my 17yo daughter is old enough to know whether she prefers virtual school over brick and morter.  We are doing what works for us!





I don't know much about the homeschooling experience since we are just now delving into it.  I will say though, I have received a great deal of criticism about our decision, from family, friends, co-workers etc. I will admit that in the beginning it worried me and made me question my decisions, but at the end of the day I know that this is my child, I know her better than anyone else and I know what being in the public school system was doing to her.  

I think it has to do with people just being narrow minded and also misinformed.  You say HOMESCHOOL and most people have this picture in their mind of this particular lifestyle- almost DUGGAResque.  (I mean no disrespect to anyone by this) I think people just naturally oppose anything that is out of the norm.  I don't know.


Forgot to add----> Lucigo- I am from Pensacola, Fl and have many friends that live in the Pensacola, Pace and Milton area.


----------



## Miniefan

I don't know how to multi-quote but I want to let everyone know that I thank you for your thoughts, advice, kinds words, and advice.  I have always been able to rely on my dis family to give me an honest opinion.  

I am at home on FMLA at the moment, and we will begin our studies next week.  I haven't decided whether or not I am going back to work, I am trying to let my daughter adjust and decompress at the moment.  We will revisit this in a week or two.  

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Jenny-Bell

Miniefan said:


> I don't know much about the homeschooling experience since we are just now delving into it.  I will say though, I have received a great deal of criticism about our decision, from family, friends, co-workers etc. I will admit that in the beginning it worried me and made me question my decisions, but at the end of the day I know that this is my child, I know her better than anyone else and I know what being in the public school system was doing to her.
> 
> I think it has to do with people just being narrow minded and also misinformed.  You say HOMESCHOOL and most people have this picture in their mind of this particular lifestyle- almost DUGGAResque.  (I mean no disrespect to anyone by this) I think people just naturally oppose anything that is out of the norm.  I don't know.



When we started homeschooling my oldest (8, he has Autism) I was on the receiving end of a lot of criticism from family, friends and everyone else. I still receive comments from people in the special needs community, that either have children with special needs or work with children with special needs. 

For one, society tells us that you have kids, they turn five and you send them to school, very few people question this. For two, teachers may go to school to learn to teach, but they also learn to manage a classroom, deal with tests and superiors...they cannot teach to each individual child's strengths and weaknesses, they cannot necessarily bend their curriculum to work for each child. Many people do not realize this until they either have a child who is being let down by the system or until they take a very close look at what their child may be able to accomplish in a different environment.

My oldest (with autism) was not only not learning anything, but he developed extremely high anxiety, started regressing and showing very alarming behaviors because of the school system, I was not about to let anyone tell me that he was better off in school than at home with me. 

I once was one that cared very much about what other people thought and I was terrified to tell anyone when we decided to pull my youngest out of public school as well. But I have since learnt to take on a more "screw the world" attitude to it all. I am proud to say that I was not thrilled when (public) school started again and I was the only one of my friends saying that I was dreading sending my youngest off to school. I was much less concerned with having the day to myself and much more concerned with the thought that my child was going to be sitting there for 7 hours a day, being held back from reaching his potential.

I completely respect other parents decision to send their kids to public school, I even find it funny when they say they don't have the patience or aren't disciplined enough to stick with it. It's fine, I get that...I just didn't have the patience to fight with adults on how they need to teach my children anymore, I would much rather do it myself. 

We are all ultimately responsible for our own children and regardless of the decisions we make and who may not agree with them, we are doing what we feel is best. Eventually people learn not to comment about it anymore when they realize it won't change your mind.

Hugs!!


----------



## lucigo

Miniefan said:


> I don't know much about the homeschooling experience since we are just now delving into it.  I will say though, I have received a great deal of criticism about our decision, from family, friends, co-workers etc. I will admit that in the beginning it worried me and made me question my decisions, but at the end of the day I know that this is my child, I know her better than anyone else and I know what being in the public school system was doing to her.
> 
> I think it has to do with people just being narrow minded and also misinformed.  You say HOMESCHOOL and most people have this picture in their mind of this particular lifestyle- almost DUGGAResque.  (I mean no disrespect to anyone by this) I think people just naturally oppose anything that is out of the norm.  I don't know.
> 
> 
> Forgot to add----> Lucigo- I am from Pensacola, Fl and have many friends that live in the Pensacola, Pace and Milton area.



I know exactly what you mean!  How do you like Virginia?  I'm finding it a bit cold LOL


----------



## lucigo

Jenny-Bell said:


> When we started homeschooling my oldest (8, he has Autism) I was on the receiving end of a lot of criticism from family, friends and everyone else. I still receive comments from people in the special needs community, that either have children with special needs or work with children with special needs.
> 
> For one, society tells us that you have kids, they turn five and you send them to school, very few people question this. For two, teachers may go to school to learn to teach, but they also learn to manage a classroom, deal with tests and superiors...they cannot teach to each individual child's strengths and weaknesses, they cannot necessarily bend their curriculum to work for each child. Many people do not realize this until they either have a child who is being let down by the system or until they take a very close look at what their child may be able to accomplish in a different environment.
> 
> My oldest (with autism) was not only not learning anything, but he developed extremely high anxiety, started regressing and showing very alarming behaviors because of the school system, I was not about to let anyone tell me that he was better off in school than at home with me.
> 
> I once was one that cared very much about what other people thought and I was terrified to tell anyone when we decided to pull my youngest out of public school as well. But I have since learnt to take on a more "screw the world" attitude to it all. I am proud to say that I was not thrilled when (public) school started again and I was the only one of my friends saying that I was dreading sending my youngest off to school. I was much less concerned with having the day to myself and much more concerned with the thought that my child was going to be sitting there for 7 hours a day, being held back from reaching his potential.
> 
> I completely respect other parents decision to send their kids to public school, I even find it funny when they say they don't have the patience or aren't disciplined enough to stick with it. It's fine, I get that...I just didn't have the patience to fight with adults on how they need to teach my children anymore, I would much rather do it myself.
> 
> We are all ultimately responsible for our own children and regardless of the decisions we make and who may not agree with them, we are doing what we feel is best. Eventually people learn not to comment about it anymore when they realize it won't change your mind.
> 
> Hugs!!



I can relate very well to your post.  At first I wasn't even sure that I knew what my son needed, or if I had the patience to make it work, and if I could find a balance with having him home 24/7.  He started therapy at 18 months,and went into the school system at age 3.  I am very grateful for the socialization he received and in my opinion up to this point that was worth sending him to school.  But now (3rd grade) school is much more about academics and much less about socialization.  We are finding what works, and its NOT sitting in a classroom with 20 other kids.  It involves animated computer lessons, lots of standing, moving around, frequent breaks, and knowing when you can do a little more and when you are DONE for the day.  It involves lots of trips into the community even though he always says he doesn't want to go, but has fun once he is out!  

The funny thing I have realized is I have quite a shell regarding his autism, the looks and comments, etc.  Those people I shrug off as ignorant.  Guess I was just surprised to find there is such an emotional response with homeschooling.  Now we have a double whammy! LOL


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Are there any other homeschool veterans here?


----------



## jahber

Mouseketeer67 said:
			
		

> Are there any other homeschool veterans here?



What would you consider a veteran?  This is our 4th year and sometimes it feels like old hat and sometimes it feels like we're starting at day 1! 

We have found a very non-traditional approach to work for us, allowing lots of breaks and down-time for my kids. My curriculum is quite rigorous (including Latin) and we accomplish more than any traditional school could in a day...but that also means we take frequent breaks to prevent burn out. It's not a race or a competition--I'm not trying to raise a super-kid, just a thoughtful, respectful, active citizen. We are also religious, so we fit in Bible, as well. 

I've read so many of your stories, and I just want to say to all the new homeschoolers or parents considering it:  good for you!  You CAN do it!


----------



## kalc12345

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Are there any other homeschool veterans here?



We have always homeschooled. My oldest is 8th grade.


----------



## OHmomof2

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Are there any other homeschool veterans here?



We've always homeschooled. We have 2 dds, one who has graduated and is an English major at CSU, and the other is in her junior year of high school.


----------



## jdcthree

Mouseketeer67 said:
			
		

> Are there any other homeschool veterans here?



This is our 6th year. I guess I'm a veteran!


----------



## chris31997

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Are there any other homeschool veterans here?



Homeschooling 2, one in 11th grade and another in 2nd.  

I span quite year differential  I guess that is what is what happens when "never" happens


----------



## Nanu57v

Anyone use Sonlight?  We are just about finished with Core B (history/readers/LA) and I need more content. I mentioned to DH that we are going to have to buy the next Core soon, and he said, "Nah, you don't need curriculum..."  So I thought about it.  Readers and LA I can craft from the library and my experience as a teacher (I'm certified elem ed and English).  We have half a year of science and math left, and I can easily supplement that. She's working a grade above already, so there's no worry in "getting behind." I am completely lost on history and need at least the order in which to read my CHOW, UBW, and Time Traveler.  And, I'd like the continue her handwriting course.  I thought about visiting a neighbor who has the IG for B/C and writing down the order.  But then I look at Sonlight's website and all the books and stuff look so yummy for my brain!!! Thoughts?


----------



## lucigo

chris31997 said:


> Homeschooling 2, one in 11th grade and another in 2nd.
> 
> I span quite year differential  I guess that is what is what happens when "never" happens



Haha I know the feeling, mine are age 17 and 9.


----------



## lucigo

Nanu57v said:


> Anyone use Sonlight?  We are just about finished with Core B (history/readers/LA) and I need more content. I mentioned to DH that we are going to have to buy the next Core soon, and he said, "Nah, you don't need curriculum..."  So I thought about it.  Readers and LA I can craft from the library and my experience as a teacher (I'm certified elem ed and English).  We have half a year of science and math left, and I can easily supplement that. She's working a grade above already, so there's no worry in "getting behind." I am completely lost on history and need at least the order in which to read my CHOW, UBW, and Time Traveler.  And, I'd like the continue her handwriting course.  I thought about visiting a neighbor who has the IG for B/C and writing down the order.  But then I look at Sonlight's website and all the books and stuff look so yummy for my brain!!! Thoughts?



I'm not really a veteran, only done this for 2 years now, but if Sonlight is what excites you then I would definitely go ahead and get them.  You will need them next year anyway right?  and can you sell them once you are done with them?  I'm all for doing what works!


----------



## Nanu57v

lucigo said:


> I'm not really a veteran, only done this for 2 years now, but if Sonlight is what excites you then I would definitely go ahead and get them.  You will need them next year anyway right?  and can you sell them once you are done with them?  I'm all for doing what works!



This is my second year, and we are fairly certain we are sending her back to school next year.  So, no, I wouldn't need it next year.  We pulled her because she wasn't being challenged in public school, but by 3rd grade we think the learning gaps won't be quite so huge...plus, they group the kids by ability for math & reading.

But thank you for your response!


----------



## dis-happy

lucigo said:


> Haha I know the feeling, mine are age 17 and 9.



My first was headed off to college (after being homeschooled K-12) when I found out we were having child no. 4!  We are starting K with him this Jan.  I started homeschooling in 1993!


----------



## Jenny-Bell

lucigo said:


> I can relate very well to your post.  At first I wasn't even sure that I knew what my son needed, or if I had the patience to make it work, and if I could find a balance with having him home 24/7.  He started therapy at 18 months,and went into the school system at age 3.  I am very grateful for the socialization he received and in my opinion up to this point that was worth sending him to school.  But now (3rd grade) school is much more about academics and much less about socialization.  We are finding what works, and its NOT sitting in a classroom with 20 other kids.  It involves animated computer lessons, lots of standing, moving around, frequent breaks, and knowing when you can do a little more and when you are DONE for the day.  It involves lots of trips into the community even though he always says he doesn't want to go, but has fun once he is out!
> 
> The funny thing I have realized is I have quite a shell regarding his autism, the looks and comments, etc.  Those people I shrug off as ignorant.  Guess I was just surprised to find there is such an emotional response with homeschooling.  Now we have a double whammy! LOL



I get the socialization aspect...a few people tried to tell me that he needs the socialization from school, but while he was in first grade in the PS, he was terrified of the other kids, he was already so wound up from whatever else wasn't going right that he couldn't manage talking or playing with any of the other kids. He was existing among them, but not able to interact with them. Now that his anxiety level has come back down, he can interact with others in a more natural way and he has made strides in that area. I love being able to work parts of our day around what he needs...doing more math one day because he is really enjoying it, continuing a science lesson for longer because he is engaged, doing work in the backyard where his attention is more focused, having him learn how to talk to other people in a more natural environment (neighbors, librarian, store employees, field trips, etc). Not having to place him in a cookie cutter system that he can't fit into, but being able to make a mold just for him.

And yes a big double whammy...we don't fit with most groups because we have a child with Autism and we don't fit with others because we home school, it can sometimes feel very lonely. But, I do what I can and in 10-20 years I want to be able to say that I did what I needed to do and not have any regrets!

I LOVE your signature btw!!


----------



## justakrazymom

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Are there any other homeschool veterans here?



Just found this thread! We are in our 7th year. We pulled our oldest ( now 18) out in 6th grade..and graduated him from home. He's now working full time as a machinist.

We have 3 others in 5th,3rd and 1st grades. Some days I feel like I know exactly what i am doing..some days I feel like I don't have a clue still..lol


----------



## momimouse27

I would consider myself a vet.  We homeschooled for 10 years, and I will be taking my son (9) who has Aspbergers and autism out after 5th grade to hs him.  There's no way I'm putting him in middle school, I've heard too many horrid tales from our middle school.  

This thread is great...lots of good info and support


----------



## Lora

Nanu57v said:


> Anyone use Sonlight?  We are just about finished with Core B (history/readers/LA) and I need more content. I mentioned to DH that we are going to have to buy the next Core soon, and he said, "Nah, you don't need curriculum..."  So I thought about it.  Readers and LA I can craft from the library and my experience as a teacher (I'm certified elem ed and English).  We have half a year of science and math left, and I can easily supplement that. She's working a grade above already, so there's no worry in "getting behind." I am completely lost on history and need at least the order in which to read my CHOW, UBW, and Time Traveler.  And, I'd like the continue her handwriting course.  I thought about visiting a neighbor who has the IG for B/C and writing down the order.  But then I look at Sonlight's website and all the books and stuff look so yummy for my brain!!! Thoughts?



I have used almost all of the SL cores. (We didn't use pre-school because it didn't exist back then, and we did the combined world history called Alt. 7 instead of 2-year version). I now have two students in high school who are working on a combination of Cores 100, 200 and 400.

It took me a little while to convince myself to buy the cores back when I first started. I also have a Master's in Elem. Ed. and figured "I can do this on my own". I kept drooling over the other cores that were a bit beyond our reach at the time and figured I would just wait and begin with those. After 6 months of doing it on my own, I caved and bought SL K (sorry I can't seem to translate to the new core names). I have not regretted it for ONE MINUTE. I have loved reading to my girls, we have learned so much together, and I am amazed at how much they have retained from this curriculum.  I would not hesitate one bit to buy the next core and move ahead. If you get to the point where your child's age/ability are not ready for the next core, you could take some time for other studies. (We did break a couple times to do KONOS unit studies.) If money is the issue, you could probably find used cores or just by the IG and gather the books on your own. I know that many SL users do that. I, on the other hand, still have every single SL book on my shelves at home. It's quite a collection. (Ok- there is one book that I let someone borrow and I haven't seen it in several years.)  

I guess I should have looked ahead to see if you had responded since your original post. I hope you find what works best for you.


----------



## momimouse27

I actually never used any prepackaged  curriculum. I felt like I had more leeway in how I taught when I mixed up what I used or did it myself.  We used to use Wordly Wise for language arts and Eagles Wings and Apologia for science.  When it came to history in elementary, we did unit studies.  We never found a math curriculum we were happy with..usually had workbooks for that.


----------



## chris31997

lucigo said:


> Haha I know the feeling, mine are age 17 and 9.





dis-happy said:


> My first was headed off to college (after being homeschooled K-12) when I found out we were having child no. 4!  We are starting K with him this Jan.  I started homeschooling in 1993!



Thank you, now I can tell hubby we aren't the only ones   Not only does he tease me about converting people to homeschooling but the age difference of the kids.  Dh loves to give me a hard time about whatever and he would not change anything.  But sometimes, it fells like you are the only one.


----------



## Nanu57v

Lora said:


> I have used almost all of the SL cores. (We didn't use pre-school because it didn't exist back then, and we did the combined world history called Alt. 7 instead of 2-year version). I now have two students in high school who are working on a combination of Cores 100, 200 and 400.
> 
> It took me a little while to convince myself to buy the cores back when I first started. I also have a Master's in Elem. Ed. and figured "I can do this on my own". I kept drooling over the other cores that were a bit beyond our reach at the time and figured I would just wait and begin with those. After 6 months of doing it on my own, I caved and bought SL K (sorry I can't seem to translate to the new core names). I have not regretted it for ONE MINUTE. I have loved reading to my girls, we have learned so much together, and I am amazed at how much they have retained from this curriculum.  I would not hesitate one bit to buy the next core and move ahead. If you get to the point where your child's age/ability are not ready for the next core, you could take some time for other studies. (We did break a couple times to do KONOS unit studies.) If money is the issue, you could probably find used cores or just by the IG and gather the books on your own. I know that many SL users do that. I, on the other hand, still have every single SL book on my shelves at home. It's quite a collection. (Ok- there is one book that I let someone borrow and I haven't seen it in several years.)
> 
> I guess I should have looked ahead to see if you had responded since your original post. I hope you find what works best for you.



Thanks for the response!  I spent some time drooling over Core C tonight, and then thinking about how I could easily do things on my own. I just don't know!


----------



## Nicolepa

Talk to me about phonics. Here's my situation(s).

1.  5th grade boy. Can't spell worth a darn. Finally realized he has no clue about phonograms. So I want to teach him the phonograms and hopefully hel his spelling.

2.  Almost 5 yo boy who is just starting to read. Knows all his letters & sounds. Can read CVC words.  No in a rush, manly thinking about next year.

Honestly phonics makes my eyes glaze over. I'm more of a math & science gal. I've tried reading The Writing Road to Reading (Among others) and it all sees so complicated.

What to do?


----------



## lucigo

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> Talk to me about phonics. Here's my situation(s).
> 
> 1.  5th grade boy. Can't spell worth a darn. Finally realized he has no clue about phonograms. So I want to teach him the phonograms and hopefully hel his spelling.
> 
> 2.  Almost 5 yo boy who is just starting to read. Knows all his letters & sounds. Can read CVC words.  No in a rush, manly thinking about next year.
> 
> Honestly phonics makes my eyes glaze over. I'm more of a math & science gal. I've tried reading The Writing Road to Reading (Among others) and it all sees so complicated.
> 
> What to do?



Time4learning has a pretty in depth phonics curriculum in their grade 2 language arts extension section.  You could do a free trial and try it out.


----------



## jenlov

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> Talk to me about phonics. Here's my situation(s).
> 
> 1.  5th grade boy. Can't spell worth a darn. Finally realized he has no clue about phonograms. So I want to teach him the phonograms and hopefully hel his spelling.
> 
> 2.  Almost 5 yo boy who is just starting to read. Knows all his letters & sounds. Can read CVC words.  No in a rush, manly thinking about next year.
> 
> Honestly phonics makes my eyes glaze over. I'm more of a math & science gal. I've tried reading The Writing Road to Reading (Among others) and it all sees so complicated.
> 
> What to do?



I have always used Abeka, so I can only give advice about this particular curriculum.  All 6 of my kids are in Abeka and have been since K-4.  All of them started reading and writing at that age.  My 4yo just started in September and will be reading and writing very well by the end of the school year.  My 6yo reads very, very well, his cursive writing is beautiful, and he is really taking to phonics.  He was watching me sew today and not even knowing how to spell thread told me that it started with the phonics rule "thr in three".  Learning the phonics rules and charts  really helps!  My 4th grader has a spelling test tomorrow.  He is spelling words like "congratulations" and "unanimous" with ease thanks to learning phonics.  I personally feel that the phonics in Abeka is excellent.  It is great at building upon itself, continuing the phonics lesson throughout the subject of spelling as well.  For example, whatever phonics rules they are learning in phonics will be repeated in spelling class in those early grades. Even in my 9th and 10th graders' spelling subjects, they are continuing to learn phonics rules that make memorizing their spelling words easier.  I know that many homeschoolers aren't fond of Abeka bc of how much work is involved in class and homework, but it works really well for us.  I personally need the organization in our curriculum/school day.  However, I do make adjustments when I feel it is best for us to do so. I will also mention that none of my kids have learning disabilities.  I don't have any experience with using Abeka in that situation, so keep that in mind when reading my recommendation just in case that might apply.  

I don't know how to go about starting your 5th grader out with it other than going back to the beginning of the phonics rules in 1st grade (or wherever you feel he may be) and just do some every day with him in class along with his regular school work and keep building on it.  Keep going over the rules with him, memorizing, writing, flash cards...whatever it takes to help him.  

Jen


----------



## jdcthree

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> Talk to me about phonics. Here's my situation(s).
> 
> 1.  5th grade boy. Can't spell worth a darn. Finally realized he has no clue about phonograms. So I want to teach him the phonograms and hopefully hel his spelling.
> 
> 2.  Almost 5 yo boy who is just starting to read. Knows all his letters & sounds. Can read CVC words.  No in a rush, manly thinking about next year.
> 
> Honestly phonics makes my eyes glaze over. I'm more of a math & science gal. I've tried reading The Writing Road to Reading (Among others) and it all sees so complicated.
> 
> What to do?



Look into Reading Works by "The Works People." They have a step by step system that uses The Writing Road to Reading and it is very user friendly! I HIGHLY recommend this.  Edited to add: they are great about answering any questions you may have.


----------



## Nicolepa

jenlov said:


> I don't know how to go about starting your 5th grader out with it other than going back to the beginning of the phonics rules in 1st grade (or wherever you feel he may be) and just do some every day with him in class along with his regular school work and keep building on it.  Keep going over the rules with him, memorizing, writing, flash cards...whatever it takes to help him.
> 
> Jen



He is very resistant to memorizing the phonograms/rules. But he is like his mama all science. 

I started going thru the Ayres word list in the back of The Writing Road to Reading. As we hit words he doesn't know I look up the phonogram and or spelling rule and discuss it with him.  The first word he couldn't spell was child. So we went over the rule then a few words later we hit the same rule (which he spelled wrong). I had him tell me the rule. Then we got to school, and we talked about the 3 sounds that ch makes. I don't know how long this will last or if it will really work but it's the only thing I can come up with.


----------



## dis-happy

Does he read okay and just has a problem with spelling?  Or is he unable to sound out words ( new and old) or does he have comprehension problems?  

If his reading ability is look into a good spelling program (ones that group words by rules).  Spelling and reading are two different skills...I too have had children that read well but cant spell worth a darn.  It took me awhile to understand there id a difference.

If you decide he really needs more phonics training, I'd recommend this program from Saxon.  It's for the older child to catch up on phonics.  I haven't used it, but I've used the other lower grade Saxon Phonics (plus most of their math) and have been really happy with it.  Hth. 

http://saxonpublishers.hmhco.com/en/phonicsintervention.htm

Wait, I think this is the homeschool version (includes teachers manual written for homeschoolers)
http://www.mcdougallittell.com/stor...uctsBy=SEQ_TITLE&hierarchyID=1007500000077043

Their prices have gone up a lot. I'd look for a used copy and buy the worksheets at a discount supply store.  I like rainbow resource.  
http://www.rainbowresource.com/product/sku/000164/6df009cfdb44c7c1dce18dbe


----------



## dis-happy

Another good option to look in to is the Explode the Code workbooks.


----------



## Nicolepa

dis-happy said:


> Does he read okay and just has a problem with spelling?  Or is he unable to sound out words ( new and old) or does he have comprehension problems?  .



He is a really good reader, It's just spelling. We've been using sequential spelling, bu he's hit a wall with it and is no longer learning the patterns rather guessing. With almost every. Single. Word.

I'm going to the homeschool shop today to look at options. I've stayed away from spelling programs because he's not a worksheet kid. He just get them thru as fast as he can an doesn't take the time to learn it.  That I part of the reaon we air where we are. (did a phonic book wit him when he first ace homrpe)


----------



## jdcthree

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> He is a really good reader, It's just spelling. We've been using sequential spelling, bu he's hit a wall with it and is no longer learning the patterns rather guessing. With almost every. Single. Word.
> 
> I'm going to the homeschool shop today to look at options. I've stayed away from spelling programs because he's not a worksheet kid. He just get them thru as fast as he can an doesn't take the time to learn it.  That I part of the reaon we air where we are. (did a phonic book wit him when he first ace homrpe)



I'm going to be annoying and repeat myself, lol - Reading Works!  He is perfect for it.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

We've been through spelling difficulties also with our oldest.  We found she had difficulty hearing the different vowel sounds so she really had to memorize the rules.  I found a simple little book called The Child's Spelling System by Sally B. and Ralph de S. Childs.  We had to use a lot of humor to get her through because she was older, 4 - 5th grade when we were really working on it.  We also found that studying latin really helped.
Here is a poem that she kept on her wall:
George Carlin: 

The English Plurals 

We'll begin with a box, and the plural is boxes, 
But the plural of ox becomes oxen, not oxes; 
One fowl is a goose, but two are called geese, 
Yet the plural of moose should never be meese; 
You may find a lone mouse or a nest full of mice, 
Yet the plural of house is houses, not hice. 

If the plural of man is always called men, 
Why shouldn't the plural of pan be called pen ? 
If I speak of my foot and show you my feet, 
And I give you a boot, would a pair be called beet ? 
If one is a tooth and a whole set are teeth, 
Why shouldn't the plural of booth be called beeth ? 

Then one may be that, & three would be those, 
Yet hat in the plural would never be hose; 
And the plural of cat is cats, not cose. 
We speak of a brother & also of brethren, 
But though we say mother, we never say methren. 
Then the masculine pronouns are he, his & him, 
But imagine the feminine: she, shis & shim ! 

Let's face it - English is a crazy language. 
There is no egg in eggplant nor ham in hamburger; 
Neither apple nor pine in pineapple. 
English muffins weren't invented in England. 

We take English for granted, 
But if we explore its paradoxes, 
We find that quicksand can work slowly, 
Boxing rings are square; 
A guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig. 
Why is it that writers write, but fingers don't fing, 
Grocers don't groce & hammers don't ham ? 

Doesn't it seem crazy that ... 
You can make amends but not one amend ? 
If you have a bunch of odds and ends ... 
And get rid of all but one of them, 
What do you call it ? 

If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught ? 
If a vegetarian eats vegetables, 
What does a humanitarian eat ? 

Sometimes I think all people who speak English 
Should be in an asylum for the verbally insane. 
In what other language do people recite at a play, 
And play at a recital ? 

We ship by truck but send cargo by ship ... 
We have noses that run & feet that smell; 
We park in a driveway & drive in a parkway. 
And how can a slim chance & a fat chance be the same, 
While a wise man & a wise guy are opposites ? 

You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language 
In which your house can burn up as it burns down; 
In which you fill in a form by filling it out, 
& in which an alarm goes off by going on. 
And in closing ..... 


If Father is Pop ..... 
How come Mother's not Mop ? ? ? ? 

Hang in there,  she did graduate from college with a triple major and now has a great job.
Susan


----------



## DisHmsklMom

For your five year old, we loved using Starfall.
It's starfall.com. (sorry I can't post a link yet, soon.)
It's free!!
Enjoy,
Susan


----------



## DisHmsklMom

I span quite year differential  I guess that is what is what happens when "never" happens [/QUOTE]

Another homeschooling veteran here with the span.  My oldest just turned 25, my second is 17 and the youngest is 10.  So I've been homeschooling now for 15 years, where did the time go? 
But, I wouldn't change a thing.

Susan

Heading to AoA in just 4 days!!!!


----------



## Nicolepa

DisHmsklMom said:


> We've been through spelling difficulties also with our oldest.  We found she had difficulty hearing the different vowel sounds so she really had to memorize the rules.  I found a simple little book called The Child's Spelling System by Sally B. and Ralph de S. Childs.  We had to use a lot of humor to get her through because she was older, 4 - 5th grade when we were really working on it.  We also found that studying latin really helped.




Thanks. Part of our problem is hearing.  He has a significant loss in the range of speech and he also has a touch of auditory processing disorder.  So I never know if he spelled a word wrong because he didn't hear it or he doesn't know how.  I think I just really need to hammer in the rules.  The problem is I don't know the rules!



DisHmsklMom said:


> For your five year old, we loved using Starfall.
> It's starfall.com. (sorry I can't post a link yet, soon.)
> It's free!!
> Enjoy,
> Susan



He is just start enjoy Starfall.  I guess I need to sit down and look at it more closely and see what it's all about.  ;-)


----------



## Nicolepa

DisHmsklMom said:


> I span quite year differential  I guess that is what is what happens when "never" happens



Another homeschooling veteran here with the span.  My oldest just turned 25, my second is 17 and the youngest is 10.  So I've been homeschooling now for 15 years, where did the time go? 
But, I wouldn't change a thing.

Susan

Heading to AoA in just 4 days!!!![/QUOTE]

Mine are 12, 10 and 4.  Having my oldest so close (22 months) about did me in.  That's why the "baby" is so much younger!


----------



## Nicolepa

jdcthree said:


> I'm going to be annoying and repeat myself, lol - Reading Works!  He is perfect for it.



This does look intriguing.  Which package would I get?  Considering I have a 5th and a coming Kinder?

If I just wanted it for the 5th?


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Nicolepa said:


> Thanks. Part of our problem is hearing.  He has a significant loss in the range of speech and he also has a touch of auditory processing disorder.  So I never know if he spelled a word wrong because he didn't hear it or he doesn't know how.  I think I just really need to hammer in the rules.  The problem is I don't know the rules!



Some of the dictionaries still have a section that have all of the rules.  Starfall does have little songs, but I think you'll need more advanced stuff for your son.  I would actually ask your local librarian to see if the library has something you should borrow.  I have found the children's area librarians to be so glad to help us in all the different libraries we have frequented.

Susan


----------



## Nicolepa

DisHmsklMom said:


> Some of the dictionaries still have a section that have all of the rules.  Starfall does have little songs, but I think you'll need more advanced stuff for your son.  I would actually ask your local librarian to see if the library has something you should borrow.  I have found the children's area librarians to be so glad to help us in all the different libraries we have frequented.
> 
> Susan



I don't think my local library even has librarians anymore, and it doesn't have a dedicated children's librarian.  Seriously.

The main one in the county I know has librarians (one used to be my nanny on her days off), but it's not on the packed agenda today.  I'm hoping the homeschool resale store will be able to help me.  If not I can at least touch and feel some things.  

Of course my big guy woke up with a really bad headache so I don't know if we will even be able to go out for very long.  :-(


----------



## jdcthree

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> This does look intriguing.  Which package would I get?  Considering I have a 5th and a coming Kinder?
> 
> If I just wanted it for the 5th?



It's just one program for any grade, so you can use it for both of them. In the beginning, your older son would go through the program at level one just like your younger son.  You can read through the package choices and decide what you really need. So far, we have not incorporated Grammar Works, which is the grammar program to compliment Reading Works.

It can be a little overwhelming at first and I don't think I could do the program justice trying to describe it briefly, but if you contact the Pattersons they will answer any questions you may have. The contact information is on their site. They offered to talk to me over the phone several times and they are really nice people. Jay Patterson taught The Writing Road to Reading for struggling kids for years, then he and his wife started doing workshops and people begged him to write a program. He shares years of research and experience in the material and it was very encouraging!

Here is a link if you need it - http://theworkspeople.com/aboutus.shtml


----------



## lucigo

Wondering if anyone here has used the dreambox math website?


----------



## jennykay

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> Talk to me about phonics. Here's my situation(s).
> 
> 1.  5th grade boy. Can't spell worth a darn. Finally realized he has no clue about phonograms. So I want to teach him the phonograms and hopefully hel his spelling.
> 
> 2.  Almost 5 yo boy who is just starting to read. Knows all his letters & sounds. Can read CVC words.  No in a rush, manly thinking about next year.
> 
> Honestly phonics makes my eyes glaze over. I'm more of a math & science gal. I've tried reading The Writing Road to Reading (Among others) and it all sees so complicated.
> 
> What to do?



We have been using All About Spelling.  No worksheets.  It works through the phonograms and teaches the spelling rules.  It might be just what you're looking for.  We started with book 1 with a beginning reader (she could read, but slowly) to help her get the phonics, and just worked quickly through with our 5th grader for spelling.  Something else on your list of things to check into.


----------



## Nanu57v

Nicolepa--- Look at Explode the Code online.  My DD loves computer games...so she enjoyed doing this online because it was more like a game.  I got it through homeschoolbuyerscoop


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Bump


----------



## lucigo

Anyone have advice for homeschooling a high schooler?  We are switching from Florida Virtual to just homeschooling since we moved to Virginia and I'm just starting the process of figuring out curriculum.  She works best with structured computer based programs.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Are you just starting high school?
There are so many choices of how you can do high school.  There are a number of free things you can tap into:
https://www.coursera.org/, http://www.opentapestry.com/items,
http://www.learnerstv.com/index.php, http://www.courserepository.org/,
https://www.khanacademy.org/, and there are more all the time.
You can also look into accredited high school programs like:
http://keystoneschoolonline.com/, http://highschool.unl.edu/, https://www.americanschoolofcorr.com/, and this this goes on and on depending upon what you are looking for.
You can also go the non-accredited route (I admit that I am biased i this area), there again is a ton of stuff out there:
http://landryacademy.com/, http://www.artofproblemsolving.com/, http://www.thegreatcourses.com/tgc/courses/Courses.aspx?ps=902, and more.  
You will need to look at what your state says about high school in its laws and work from there.  If you also have a college or area of study in mind utilizing the college sites can be very helpful because they have what they expect your high schooler to have accomplished before attending their school.
Try not to buy anything until you can lay your hands on it, or try it out a bit first.  There is so much stuff out there it can feel overwhelming, but it can be freeing to walk away from something that is not working knowing that you can find something else that can work better for you and your daughter.


----------



## lucigo

DisHmsklMom said:


> Are you just starting high school?
> There are so many choices of how you can do high school.  There are a number of free things you can tap into:
> https://www.coursera.org/, http://www.opentapestry.com/items,
> http://www.learnerstv.com/index.php, http://www.courserepository.org/,
> https://www.khanacademy.org/, and there are more all the time.
> You can also look into accredited high school programs like:
> http://keystoneschoolonline.com/, http://highschool.unl.edu/, https://www.americanschoolofcorr.com/, and this this goes on and on depending upon what you are looking for.
> You can also go the non-accredited route (I admit that I am biased i this area), there again is a ton of stuff out there:
> http://landryacademy.com/, http://www.artofproblemsolving.com/, http://www.thegreatcourses.com/tgc/courses/Courses.aspx?ps=902, and more.
> You will need to look at what your state says about high school in its laws and work from there.  If you also have a college or area of study in mind utilizing the college sites can be very helpful because they have what they expect your high schooler to have accomplished before attending their school.
> Try not to buy anything until you can lay your hands on it, or try it out a bit first.  There is so much stuff out there it can feel overwhelming, but it can be freeing to walk away from something that is not working knowing that you can find something else that can work better for you and your daughter.



She is a junior, and has taken most of her classes through FLVS, although we have done some one our own through Khan, and done our own thing with cooking, art, and photography.  Thanks for sites I will definitely be checking them out.  I'm a little nervous as she is turning 18 in Feb, and would like to continue to receive social security survivors benefits for her, so want to make sure that I have whatever they want.  We were all set for her to continue on through the local jr college in Pensacola, but now we have had to make a move to Virginia and are starting all over again.


----------



## NHWX

DisHmsklMom said:


> Are you just starting high school?
> There are so many choices of how you can do high school.  There are a number of free things you can tap into:
> https://www.coursera.org/, http://www.opentapestry.com/items,
> http://www.learnerstv.com/index.php, http://www.courserepository.org/,
> https://www.khanacademy.org/, and there are more all the time.



Thanks for all the resources!


----------



## worm761

I am a bit late to the game. Didn't even realize there was a homeschool thread! Love it. 

My name is Angela. My DS is 16 and does school at home via a virtual school through the public school. I love this option for high school. DD is only 3 and I am looking at starting a preschool program with her. We plan for her to do the virtual school here too. Though I am not sure at what age we will start that. 

My purpose for searching this out.... when looking up preschool curriculum I noticed that there is a lot of writing. It seems to me that DD is lacking in fine motor skills. Do you guys have any suggestions for games or activities to do with her to increase them? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## quandrea

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> We love Disney Y.E.S. Programs. We have done homeschool days as well as Individual Enrollment. It is great they now offer so many Individual Enrollment classes. This past trip we had 8 day park hoppers plus 8 visits to the waterparks or Disney quest ( these can be used same day as parks or additional days) I believe our tickets (including class) were @$204 each!!!
> 
> Then we stayed in a three bedroom condo at Windsor Hills (5 minutes from Animal Kingdom) for $299 a week for two weeks. Rented a full-size car for 10 days for total of $154.
> 
> Thank you Disney Youth Education Series for providing an awesome program with amazing savings.
> 
> We have loved classes offered. As with many things in life it is what you make of it. If you have any questions pm me. My goal each trip is stay longer, spend less, and do something we have never done before. Y.E.S. has provided the means for this to happen.
> 
> (I will have to proofread this later- typing on my phone



Is there anyone registered for the Synergy in Science Individual Enrollment program scheduled for February 6 in the morning at EPCOT.  It would be nice to make contact with someone else in the group.  My daughter is 8.


----------



## Gitts2008

Hello Everyone  

I am considering homeschooling my 11 yo DD but I am not sure if I am doing it for the right reasons. DD was being bullied in the beginning of the school year and I came to find out that detrimental lies were told about her. Once a lie is said, it can not be taken back and DD could have been expelled from the school district.  I went to private school my whole life, so this whole situation is new and upsetting to me, DD and DH. 

The school was not helpful. They issued a "stay away from each other" order. DD has lost three friends bc of this ordeal. How can she remain friends when the parents are being told that my child is a "psycopath." DD is not perfect and I do not act as though she is absent of faults, but I can not compete with gossip and lies. It scares me what effect this whole situation could have on DD. So, I am considering pulling her from school, so that she and our family does not need to concern ourselves with this stress. 

Right or wrong? Any advice?


----------



## jdcthree

Gitts2008 said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am considering homeschooling my 11 yo DD but I am not sure if I am doing it for the right reasons. DD was being bullied in the beginning of the school year and I came to find out that detrimental lies were told about her. Once a lie is said, it can not be taken back and DD could have been expelled from the school district.  I went to private school my whole life, so this whole situation is new and upsetting to me, DD and DH.
> 
> The school was not helpful. They issued a "stay away from each other" order. DD has lost three friends bc of this ordeal. How can she remain friends when the parents are being told that my child is a "psycopath." DD is not perfect and I do not act as though she is absent of faults, but I can not compete with gossip and lies. It scares me what effect this whole situation could have on DD. So, I am considering pulling her from school, so that she and our family does not need to concern ourselves with this stress.
> 
> Right or wrong? Any advice?



There are many reasons why families choose to homeschool and your situation is certainly a good reason. Your child's mental and emotional health is very important and you are right to try to protect her from all of the drama and stress she is going through at school. You have your child's best interest at heart, so be confident that you can make the best decision for her. Whatever you decide to do, blessings to you on your journey!


----------



## Gitts2008

Thank you jdcthree. After 4 months of this I've had enough but the message that I do not want to send to DD is "run away" but her well being is first and foremost my priority.  Thanks again for the support. 

If anyone is the state of NY, specifically Suffolk County has any tips for me on how to proceed with home school, I would love to chat.


----------



## jdcthree

Gitts2008 said:
			
		

> Thank you jdcthree. After 4 months of this I've had enough but the message that I do not want to send to DD is "run away" but her well being is first and foremost my priority.  Thanks again for the support.
> 
> If anyone is the state of NY, specifically Suffolk County has any tips for me on how to proceed with home school, I would love to chat.



You are welcome! I don't live in NY, but if you check out the HSLDA (Homeschool Legal Defense Association) site, they will have all of the information you need for homeschooling in NY.


----------



## GusGus77

Don't think of pulling her from school as "running away." You are simply removing her from the drama. Life is too short and fragile to deal with the pettiness. You are teaching her that there are always options and that you don't have to put up with other people bullying you. Also, you are showing her that she is too good of a person to remain in a toxic environment such as the one school as created.


----------



## chris31997

Gitts2008 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am considering homeschooling my 11 yo DD but I am not sure if I am doing it for the right reasons. DD was being bullied in the beginning of the school year and I came to find out that detrimental lies were told about her. Once a lie is said, it can not be taken back and DD could have been expelled from the school district.  I went to private school my whole life, so this whole situation is new and upsetting to me, DD and DH.
> 
> The school was not helpful. They issued a "stay away from each other" order. DD has lost three friends bc of this ordeal. How can she remain friends when the parents are being told that my child is a "psycopath." DD is not perfect and I do not act as though she is absent of faults, but I can not compete with gossip and lies. It scares me what effect this whole situation could have on DD. So, I am considering pulling her from school, so that she and our family does not need to concern ourselves with this stress.
> 
> Right or wrong? Any advice?




You are not teaching her to run away.  You tried to fight for what was right.  You tried to work with in the system and it did not work.  Now for her mental health and educational well being it is time to try something new.  I second looking into HSLDA.  I have found their info pretty good.  If you are a member, easy to contact and ask questions.  Under NY you can find the laws and even groups, hopefully one in your area, you can hook up with.


----------



## momto2js

We are taking DS out of school for the last 6 weeks of school to travel abroad with my DH leading up to the summer.  I am looking for resources to develop an educational plan to submit to our "powers that be" to allow me to homeschool him for the last 6 weeks of the school year and then continue over the summer. 

Do you have any ideas where to find a well laid out program that I can use.  I am thinking that I will buy a 1st grade program and then develop some activities that will address any areas he needs to be able to do it.  I was looking at several pearson homeschool products, envison math and words their way seem like a good place to start.  

Any suggestions for short term homeschooling would be appreciated!!


----------



## dis-happy

momto2js said:


> We are taking DS out of school for the last 6 weeks of school to travel abroad with my DH leading up to the summer.  I am looking for resources to develop an educational plan to submit to our "powers that be" to allow me to homeschool him for the last 6 weeks of the school year and then continue over the summer.
> 
> Do you have any ideas where to find a well laid out program that I can use.  I am thinking that I will buy a 1st grade program and then develop some activities that will address any areas he needs to be able to do it.  I was looking at several pearson homeschool products, envison math and words their way seem like a good place to start.
> 
> Any suggestions for short term homeschooling would be appreciated!!



Honestly, several weeks abroad is educational enough imo.  Is the school requiring this?  Do you have a pressing need personally to do schoolwork with your child over the summer?  If not, I'd sit back and enjoy the trip.  If the school gives you a hard time, un-enroll him, then re-enroll in the fall.  I wouldn't even worry about missing the last 6 weeks of math....it will all be reviewed again in the fall.


----------



## jahber

momto2js said:
			
		

> We are taking DS out of school for the last 6 weeks of school to travel abroad with my DH leading up to the summer.  I am looking for resources to develop an educational plan to submit to our "powers that be" to allow me to homeschool him for the last 6 weeks of the school year and then continue over the summer.
> 
> Do you have any ideas where to find a well laid out program that I can use.  I am thinking that I will buy a 1st grade program and then develop some activities that will address any areas he needs to be able to do it.  I was looking at several pearson homeschool products, envison math and words their way seem like a good place to start.
> 
> Any suggestions for short term homeschooling would be appreciated!!



What state do you live in?  In Florida, you don't need permission to homeschool your child. You just unenroll him and send a letter to the school board within 30 days indicating when you started.  That keeps the truancy officers away.  Then you are free to re-enroll in the fall. We have to submit an eval or portfolio in Fl, but it's not a big deal. I homeschooled my nephew for the second half of 3rd grade because he wasn't predicted to pass the FCAT.  Now he's in 6th grade in advanced classes, so you can imagine how I feel about the FCAT's predictive abilities 

Have a great time overseas!


----------



## Nicolepa

I agree with the others. Just use unenroll him and travel. That's more than he will get at school.  Get books about the places you are going and have him read them.  Have him dictate you you a summary of his day and keep a little journal for the trip. Just one or two sentences about his day.

I wouldn't do any formal school and I certainly wouldn't buy a curriculum.

Just be aware you probably arent going to get the school on board with this.  Your only option might be to unenroll him and reenroll him come fall.


----------



## momto2js

It is my understanding in our state, once a child is enrolled in school he is required to be there unless, the parent homeschools.  My plan is to unenroll him and the reenroll him when we get back.  I would like to jump through the hoop if  possible, because it might be that this happens again in the next 12 years.


----------



## dis-happy

momto2js said:


> It is my understanding in our state, once a child is enrolled in school he is required to be there unless, the parent homeschools.  My plan is to unenroll him and the reenroll him when we get back.  I would like to jump through the hoop if  possible, because it might be that this happens again in the next 12 years.



A lot depends on what state you live in.  You could un-enroll him to homeschool and the trip itself could be the entire "curriculum" you used.  Most of the time there is a lot of autonomy about what constitutes your child's education.  Also, I don't know of any state that requires you to homeschool through the summer.  You're talking 6 weeks at the end of first grade.  See if the teachers will give you whatever workbooks they are using if you want to finish out some things.  Do some read alouds that correspond to the places you're going.  Another option is to pick up one of those Big Book of Learning or What Your Child Needs to Know workbooks that goes by grade level and do a page out of each section (ie. math, writing, spelling, phonics) a few times per week.  I've done this as a summer supplement in the past and it works well enough.


----------



## jahber

dis-happy said:
			
		

> A lot depends on what state you live in.  You could un-enroll him to homeschool and the trip itself could be the entire "curriculum" you used.  Most of the time there is a lot of autonomy about what constitutes your child's education.  Also, I don't know of any state that requires you to homeschool through the summer.  You're talking 6 weeks at the end of first grade.  See if the teachers will give you whatever workbooks they are using if you want to finish out some things.  Do some read alouds that correspond to the places you're going.  Another option is to pick up one of those Big Book of Learning or What Your Child Needs to Know workbooks that goes by grade level and do a page out of each section (ie. math, writing, spelling, phonics) a few times per week.  I've done this as a summer supplement in the past and it works well enough.



I agree.  It largely depends on the state.  In Fl, we have very flexible homeschooling laws. There is no curriculum approval and no attendance requirements.  So, you could call it quits now and be fine, although I wouldn't necessarily advocate that.   Your child would still have to pass an evaluation.  But in other states, laws are much more rigid. Check with your state homeschooling organization(s).


----------



## jacksmomma

I have been homeschooling my 6.5 year old son for 2 years now.  He excels in math and science, but really struggles with reading, letter sounds, etc.  After  reading many articles online I am beginning to suspect he has dyslexia.  I am interested in having him tested to identify where his specific weakness are and to get a better idea of how best to help him.  I am having trouble finding resources for homeschoolers in this situation.  Everything seems to be geared toward public educated children.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## lucigo

jacksmomma said:
			
		

> I have been homeschooling my 6.5 year old son for 2 years now.  He excels in math and science, but really struggles with reading, letter sounds, etc.  After  reading many articles online I am beginning to suspect he has dyslexia.  I am interested in having him tested to identify where his specific weakness are and to get a better idea of how best to help him.  I am having trouble finding resources for homeschoolers in this situation.  Everything seems to be geared toward public educated children.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



Check out the 1st and 2nd grade language arts extension sections of time4learning.


----------



## chris31997

jacksmomma said:


> I have been homeschooling my 6.5 year old son for 2 years now.  He excels in math and science, but really struggles with reading, letter sounds, etc.  After  reading many articles online I am beginning to suspect he has dyslexia.  I am interested in having him tested to identify where his specific weakness are and to get a better idea of how best to help him.  I am having trouble finding resources for homeschoolers in this situation.  Everything seems to be geared toward public educated children.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



When we writes or tries to spell out a word, does he flip the letters? ie was=saw

Our DD, did/does this.  She does this with numbers( 46 is 64 ), when she tries to spell long words, she will flip the syllables and reverse the letters.  Made learning to read difficult.  But she did it.  She has learned to also slow down alittle cause she still flips everything 

As for testing, a friend was referred to an ENT and than to a speech therapist.  The ENT was because their son was having difficulty hearing.  That had to be fixed first.  It was only 1 ear and not a major deal.  But it was enough of a hearing issue for their son that he could not hear/distinguish/make the sounds correctly.  The therapist aided both their boys in learning to read.


----------



## dis-happy

jacksmomma said:


> I have been homeschooling my 6.5 year old son for 2 years now.  He excels in math and science, but really struggles with reading, letter sounds, etc.  After  reading many articles online I am beginning to suspect he has dyslexia.  I am interested in having him tested to identify where his specific weakness are and to get a better idea of how best to help him.  I am having trouble finding resources for homeschoolers in this situation.  Everything seems to be geared toward public educated children.  Does anyone have any suggestions?



My friend took her ds to an expensive therapist for this (they had to lay a lot of $$$ out of pocket even with insurance)...also, they weren't homeschoolers but in a private school.  One thing that stood out to me is that the therapist used the Explode the Code workbooks with him.  Maybe you could start there and see if he improves....they are cheap and easy to use.


----------



## MissNurse

I was wondering about all you fellow homeschoolers using Abeka.  We started using it this year, and we really like it.  DD is doing the 6th grade program and DS is doing the 2nd grade program.  I am thinking about letting DD start the DVD/streaming program when she starts 9th grade.  I know this is some time away, but I feel a little intimidated teaching high school.  I may be being ridiculous, but I wondered if any of you had tried it and had any thoughts on it.  Most everyone I've heard has used the book system.  Mainly I was just wondering if it has been easy to deal with?


----------



## chris31997

MissNurse said:


> I was wondering about all you fellow homeschoolers using Abeka.  We started using it this year, and we really like it.  DD is doing the 6th grade program and DS is doing the 2nd grade program.  I am thinking about letting DD start the DVD/streaming program when she starts 9th grade.  I know this is some time away, but I feel a little intimidated teaching high school.  I may be being ridiculous, but I wondered if any of you had tried it and had any thoughts on it.  Most everyone I've heard has used the book system.  Mainly I was just wondering if it has been easy to deal with?



I was worried about teaching high school, so I went back to Abeka.  Seeing how it is written for a school and a recognized curriculm.  

That being said.  Depending on your child and how they learn, you can very well teach high school without using the DVD.  Although, high school was better the first time around.   My DD uses the books and is a self study type person.  When she has an issue, she comes to me.  Than if Mom or Dad can't figure out the problem, than we go on a research mission.  Makes for great school.

You are smart to think about this now.


----------



## justakrazymom

MissNurse said:


> I was wondering about all you fellow homeschoolers using Abeka.  We started using it this year, and we really like it.  DD is doing the 6th grade program and DS is doing the 2nd grade program.  I am thinking about letting DD start the DVD/streaming program when she starts 9th grade.  I know this is some time away, but I feel a little intimidated teaching high school.  I may be being ridiculous, but I wondered if any of you had tried it and had any thoughts on it.  Most everyone I've heard has used the book system.  Mainly I was just wondering if it has been easy to deal with?



We use Abeka and have for years ( for our core not the entire program) i'm also debating the dvd system as my oldest still home is starting 6th grade soon and I need to be thinking ahead!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hello everyone!!
**Wipes Dust Off Screen Name!!**
I have not been on the DIS in 4 years and of all the places to go when we begin a new adventure as a family, it's the DIS of course! LOL!!!

Well, my name is Michelle and I am a SAHM mom to 3. We are NOT homeschoolers right now, but will be starting next year. Our kids are in a private school right now and have been since they started going to school. We have become quite unhappy with the school this year and as it's progressed our unhappiness has sunk deeper. 

We plan on using Seton Homeschool with Saxon Math.

If you can share any tips, please do I am sooooo nervous! My husband has so much faith in me and I'm so scared my knees are knocking together. 

My children will be in First Grade, Second Grade & 4th Grade next year.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Welcome to homeschooling.  You will find plenty of support for you and your family on your journey.  I would start now, look for support groups in your area - go check them out now. (Don't pay any money to join a group until you have been to a few of their meetings to see if they are a fit for you and your family.)  See if there are yahoo groups that line up with the way you plan to homeschool.  Read books on homeschooling - you can never read to many - you will find some that seem to speak to you and provide inspiration.  Plan your first homeschool family vacation in the fall, the prices are lower and so are the crowds, we love to go to Disney during off season.  Check out your local zoos and museums, often they offer special classes for homeschool kids in the fall.  Get library cards, find out if there are used bookstores close by, find out if there are any homeschool conventions this spring in your area (try not to buy, just go to get inspired and make lists of thing you might like to use.)  Ask questions, we love to share what we've learned and are still learning.
We are a family of life long learners and it really goes by VERY fast, so hold on to your hat and enjoy the special times you all will have together.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

DisHmsklMom said:


> Welcome to homeschooling.  You will find plenty of support for you and your family on your journey.  I would start now, look for support groups in your area - go check them out now. (Don't pay any money to join a group until you have been to a few of their meetings to see if they are a fit for you and your family.)  See if there are yahoo groups that line up with the way you plan to homeschool.  Read books on homeschooling - you can never read to many - you will find some that seem to speak to you and provide inspiration.  Plan your first homeschool family vacation in the fall, the prices are lower and so are the crowds, we love to go to Disney during off season.  Check out your local zoos and museums, often they offer special classes for homeschool kids in the fall.  Get library cards, find out if there are used bookstores close by, find out if there are any homeschool conventions this spring in your area (try not to buy, just go to get inspired and make lists of thing you might like to use.)  Ask questions, we love to share what we've learned and are still learning.
> We are a family of life long learners and it really goes by VERY fast, so hold on to your hat and enjoy the special times you all will have together.



Thank you so much!!! I didn't know about Yahoo, so I am excited to check that out  We have been getting in touch with groups from our church and another family that is leaving the same school we are. We already have library cards and the schedule for events for homeschoolers so that we can just check out what they have. We have museum and zoo memberships and have also taken their catalogs. We have thought about homeschooling for years but this is our first foray into it. We are going to a conference this summer but we are looking for one in the Spring still. 

We only go to Disney in the Off season, this is our first year with no Disney (just bought a house!!) and it's driving us bananas! LOL 

Question #1
How do you handle homeschooling children at different levels? I'm nervous about giving each child their due time.

Question #2
My oldest 2 love to do work at home, they have workbooks that they LOVE to do and LOOOOOVE to read to no end. My youngest loves to play. He is a different type of learner than the older 2. How do I cater to him?

Thank you!!


----------



## MissNurse

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Thank you so much!!! I didn't know about Yahoo, so I am excited to check that out  We have been getting in touch with groups from our church and another family that is leaving the same school we are. We already have library cards and the schedule for events for homeschoolers so that we can just check out what they have. We have museum and zoo memberships and have also taken their catalogs. We have thought about homeschooling for years but this is our first foray into it. We are going to a conference this summer but we are looking for one in the Spring still.
> 
> We only go to Disney in the Off season, this is our first year with no Disney (just bought a house!!) and it's driving us bananas! LOL
> 
> Question #1
> How do you handle homeschooling children at different levels? I'm nervous about giving each child their due time.
> 
> 
> Question #2
> My oldest 2 love to do work at home, they have workbooks that they LOVE to do and LOOOOOVE to read to no end. My youngest loves to play. He is a different type of learner than the older 2. How do I cater to him?
> 
> Thank you!!



I am by no means an expert, but I have a 2nd grader and a 6th grader that I teach at the same table.  My son (2nd grader) loves to listen to his sister's lessons, and he actually has learned quite a bit from it.  She also chimes in and helps him with his stuff.  It's kind of worked itself out for us.  DS has some issues staying on task, but I chalk that up to him being an 8 year old boy.  It's definitely different from what they were used to in public school, but they love it!  Today, for example, they both participated in a science experiment from DD's book.  We are learning what works for us by trial and error.  I hope my rambling makes sense!


----------



## zoemurr

We are not homeschoolers.. but my 9th grader is interested in taking a Latin 1class and our school has discontinued it.  Any recommendations for something online?  Thanks!


----------



## jahber

DisneyMommyMichelle said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!!! I didn't know about Yahoo, so I am excited to check that out  We have been getting in touch with groups from our church and another family that is leaving the same school we are. We already have library cards and the schedule for events for homeschoolers so that we can just check out what they have. We have museum and zoo memberships and have also taken their catalogs. We have thought about homeschooling for years but this is our first foray into it. We are going to a conference this summer but we are looking for one in the Spring still.
> 
> We only go to Disney in the Off season, this is our first year with no Disney (just bought a house!!) and it's driving us bananas! LOL
> 
> Question #1
> How do you handle homeschooling children at different levels? I'm nervous about giving each child their due time.
> 
> Question #2
> My oldest 2 love to do work at home, they have workbooks that they LOVE to do and LOOOOOVE to read to no end. My youngest loves to play. He is a different type of learner than the older 2. How do I cater to him?
> 
> Thank you!!



Congratulations!  so exciting!  We work together, all at one table. It's funny when my 5yo son knows the answer to my questions for my 8yo daughter--especially when she doesn't! It's a great learning opportunity all around. The youngers pick up more than you can ever imagine. And the olders learn to lead the youngers.  My son wanders around a lot and spins around in the chair and they both take work out onto the porch and it doesn't look at all like a "classroom" sometimes. 

It's not all utopia, of course. My daughter doesn't understand why her brother has so much less school. It drives her batty sometimes, but it's great for her patience, if nothing else!

And school takes a bit longer with multiples because you have to manage the individual lessons that can't be shared (especially math and reading). This is when workbooks and independent reading are helpful. I'm not big on workbooks generally, BUT they have their place in our school for phonics and such. My kindergartener listens in on history, Bible, and Science. He's also picked up a good bit of Latin, grammar, and math in the meantime. When he was three he would remind his sister to "hold your pencil properly!"  I guess he'd heard that a time or two.  But mostly he plays and "reads" at his level. When I think about kindergarten, all I remember is play time and the Letter People ( for phonics). There must have been other stuff, but that's my idea of a perfect kindergarten!

My biggest advice for new homeschoolers, though, is to take it easy your first year. Seriously, your days will never ever be what you plan. Let it go and use your first year to rethink what you consider "school" to be. My homeschooling mentor always said you need to take a month to "detox" for every year you traditional-schooled.  You need at least that much time to get the old habits and mindsets out  and the new in.  

Sorry to be a little long-winded, but it's always exciting to see a new homeschooling family start their journey!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

MissNurse said:


> I am by no means an expert, but I have a 2nd grader and a 6th grader that I teach at the same table.  My son (2nd grader) loves to listen to his sister's lessons, and he actually has learned quite a bit from it.  She also chimes in and helps him with his stuff.  It's kind of worked itself out for us.  DS has some issues staying on task, but I chalk that up to him being an 8 year old boy.  It's definitely different from what they were used to in public school, but they love it!  Today, for example, they both participated in a science experiment from DD's book.  We are learning what works for us by trial and error.  I hope my rambling makes sense!



Yes, it does make sense  and I much appreciate it!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

jahber said:


> Congratulations!  so exciting!  We work together, all at one table. It's funny when my 5yo son knows the answer to my questions for my 8yo daughter--especially when she doesn't! It's a great learning opportunity all around. The youngers pick up more than you can ever imagine. And the olders learn to lead the youngers.  My son wanders around a lot and spins around in the chair and they both take work out onto the porch and it doesn't look at all like a "classroom" sometimes.
> 
> It's not all utopia, of course. My daughter doesn't understand why her brother has so much less school. It drives her batty sometimes, but it's great for her patience, if nothing else!
> 
> And school takes a bit longer with multiples because you have to manage the individual lessons that can't be shared (especially math and reading). This is when workbooks and independent reading are helpful. I'm not big on workbooks generally, BUT they have their place in our school for phonics and such. My kindergartener listens in on history, Bible, and Science. He's also picked up a good bit of Latin, grammar, and math in the meantime. When he was three he would remind his sister to "hold your pencil properly!"  I guess he'd heard that a time or two.  But mostly he plays and "reads" at his level. When I think about kindergarten, all I remember is play time and the Letter People ( for phonics). There must have been other stuff, but that's my idea of a perfect kindergarten!
> 
> My biggest advice for new homeschoolers, though, is to take it easy your first year. Seriously, your days will never ever be what you plan. Let it go and use your first year to rethink what you consider "school" to be. My homeschooling mentor always said you need to take a month to "detox" for every year you traditional-schooled.  You need at least that much time to get the old habits and mindsets out  and the new in.
> 
> Sorry to be a little long-winded, but it's always exciting to see a new homeschooling family start their journey!



Thank you so very much!!!!! I am loving all the advice, I do have 1 room set up with our 'homework' center and I can easily see it evolving into our classroom with a few tweaks. My children are all taking Latin together right now, so I love the fact that I can continue doing this with them and the rest of it all in one 'room' so that they can absorb what the others are learning. 

Thank you everyone for helping out!

Our next concern is fighting family members (especially our parents) who are determined to let us know we are doing the wrong thing constantly.


----------



## jdcthree

DisneyMommyMichelle said:
			
		

> Our next concern is fighting family members (especially our parents) who are determined to let us know we are doing the wrong thing constantly.



They'll probably come around. My parents were against us homeschooling when we started 6 years ago, and now they tell me what a good decision it was/is. Even if your families don't come around, you do what's best for your kids and try not to let it bother you. I still have a couple of family members that don't get it.


----------



## jahber

jdcthree said:
			
		

> They'll probably come around. My parents were against us homeschooling when we started 6 years ago, and now they tell me what a good decision it was/is. Even if your families don't come around, you do what's best for your kids and try not to let it bother you. I still have a couple of family members that don't get it.



I agree. Most people will see that your kids aren't being scarred or stunted for life and they'll come around. You can do a bit of research and find many, many examples of successful homeschooled people. Including almost everybody who lived before the invention of public schools in the 1800s. So there is that. .  After all, "homeschooling" was the norm for thousands of years.   It's not some newfangled fad Oprah invented or anything.  I have never had a single person bat an eye when I mentioned my kids are homeschooled.  And I imagine you'll experience something similar--certainly once you have a year or two under your belt and gain some confidence.  Best of luck!


----------



## GusGus77

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> We plan on using Seton Homeschool with Saxon Math.



We used Seton this year for pre-K. Although it didn't work for us (it was too easy and my daughter needed their K curriculum instead even though she is 4) they are excellent with support and getting back to you right away with questions. It is an accredited school (not just with homeschooling) and that may help make your transition easier. I liked the lesson plans they gave as by having those it sort of taught me how to plan so I feel more comfortable doing it on my own if we decide not to stick with a pre-packaged curriculum next year. 

Good luck to you and welcome to the homeschool community!!!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

jahber said:


> I agree. Most people will see that your kids aren't being scarred or stunted for life and they'll come around. You can do a bit of research and find many, many examples of successful homeschooled people. Including almost everybody who lived before the invention of public schools in the 1800s. So there is that. .  After all, "homeschooling" was the norm for thousands of years.   It's not some newfangled fad Oprah invented or anything.  I have never had a single person bat an eye when I mentioned my kids are homeschooled.  And I imagine you'll experience something similar--certainly once you have a year or two under your belt and gain some confidence.  Best of luck!



Thank you so much for this!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

GusGus77 said:


> We used Seton this year for pre-K. Although it didn't work for us (it was too easy and my daughter needed their K curriculum instead even though she is 4) they are excellent with support and getting back to you right away with questions. It is an accredited school (not just with homeschooling) and that may help make your transition easier. I liked the lesson plans they gave as by having those it sort of taught me how to plan so I feel more comfortable doing it on my own if we decide not to stick with a pre-packaged curriculum next year.
> 
> Good luck to you and welcome to the homeschool community!!!!!



Thanks for the information! Yes, we find Seton easier as well (the boys tested 1 year above where they are and our daughter tested 2) but we were looking for something all inclusive like it is along with it being an accredited school will help with out first year of getting our feet wet!


----------



## zoemurr

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Thank you so very much!!!!! I am loving all the advice, I do have 1 room set up with our 'homework' center and I can easily see it evolving into our classroom with a few tweaks. My children are all taking Latin together right now, so I love the fact that I can continue doing this with them and the rest of it all in one 'room' so that they can absorb what the others are learning.
> 
> Thank you everyone for helping out!
> 
> Our next concern is fighting family members (especially our parents) who are determined to let us know we are doing the wrong thing constantly.



is very interested in learning Latin on her own.. any suggestions for a program?  Thanks.


----------



## lucigo

Florida Virtual School has latin.  If you aren't a Florida resident you can pay for the class.


----------



## zoemurr

lucigo said:


> Florida Virtual School has latin.  If you aren't a Florida resident you can pay for the class.



We will keep this in mind, maybe for summer.   It looks a bit more intense than what she is looking for.. she wants something for "fun"..


----------



## kimmyann

Just had to share that after being on the fence about homeschooling our youngest DD, it's *almost* official.  The letter of of intent has been faxed & now I just need to go to her school to withdraw her.  I admit, I'm scared to death, but I know in my heart that this is the right decision. Since we are doing this mid year I decided to go with an all in one workbook & use a free website called Easy Peasy for the remainder of the year.  This will give us a good idea of what type of curriculum we will use for next year.  This will also allow her to catch up to speed even though she was in a gifted class in public school, she is behind according to these two choices so far.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

zoemurr said:


> We will keep this in mind, maybe for summer.   It looks a bit more intense than what she is looking for.. she wants something for "fun"..



For "fun" Latin you may want to look into Minimus the Mouse.  We do both levels, and my kids have learned a lot from it. http://www.minimus-etc.co.uk/   We also use Quizlet for review.
I've found the books on Amazon and on ebay.


----------



## EeyoreEma

If anyone is interested in using the Calvert curriculum, I have a reference code that will save you 10%.  If you have any questions, or would like the code, please PM me.  We love Calvert!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Andddddd just like that you are thrown into another world! Well today, we officially became homeschoolers. It's amazing how quickly things change and what is amazing is that I was freaking out and getting super nervous. I get home and in my mailbox were the placement tests I ordered. It was a sign to calm down, I had it under control and it was time to move forward.

Looks like I am here to stay ladies! 

I will administer the placement tests this week and send them out to be graded. At that time our curriculum will be sent to us. We are looking at about 2.5 weeks to get officially started. For now, we are on 'Winter Break' and will just go forth from the point when the items arrive. This should take us into June with our schooling and I figure we will jump aboard to begin the next school year in September.


----------



## chris31997

zoemurr said:


> We are not homeschoolers.. but my 9th grader is interested in taking a Latin 1class and our school has discontinued it.  Any recommendations for something online?  Thanks!




You can look up Rosetta Stone.  It is one I am familiar with.  I like the program.  You will not learn grammer per say BUT it will show you a ball and give you the correct word in what ever language you are learning.  I do not know if they have Latin or not.  We have used it for Japanese and German.





DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Thank you so very much!!!!! I am loving all the advice, I do have 1 room set up with our 'homework' center and I can easily see it evolving into our classroom with a few tweaks. My children are all taking Latin together right now, so I love the fact that I can continue doing this with them and the rest of it all in one 'room' so that they can absorb what the others are learning.
> 
> Thank you everyone for helping out!
> 
> Our next concern is fighting family members (especially our parents) who are determined to let us know we are doing the wrong thing constantly.




As for family, my in laws think I have control issues.  I might have   Anyway, MIL does not come out and say it, cause she can't admit she was wrong , but she will make those comments that let me know that she likes what and how our kids are learning.  She appreciates the fact that our kids are not attached to an electronic device and can appreciate old things.  Our kids like to explore and see new things.  Her other grandkids do not.  And now they all see, DD blossom and glow on stage when she does ballet.  12 yrs of dedication on her part and they finally see the fruit of it and they   Both sets of parents. 

Do what is right for your kids.  Set up boundaries and let your parents know that there will not be any discucsion on it.  They raised you to think and do what is right.  Now it is time for you to do it.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

chris31997 said:


> Do what is right for your kids.  Set up boundaries and let your parents know that there will not be any discussion on it.  They raised you to think and do what is right.  Now it is time for you to do it.



Excellent point and really what I needed this evening. Thank you. I know I will be seeing my parents this weekend and I just have to remain as confident as I know I am.


----------



## penel3

I have an issue, not sure if anyone else is going through this.......I pulled my DS 12 out this year, grade 7. He has been in the same school since kindergarten. I have been President and Vice-President of the PTA and Vice-Chair of the School Board for 6 years. My son is elated to be home-schooled! He doesn't miss his friends or teachers, he is not even interested to visit the school. That's great, but I still am involved due to being on the school board and I find that I miss the teachers interaction (they loved, loved, loved my DS) and when I hear about things his class is doing I wonder if pulling him out was the right thing....but I KNOW it was!!! Why am I having this Sadness about it? He wants to be homeschooled right through high school, I'm already aching about him not graduating with his eighth grade "class" that he's been with all his life! His school is very small (one class per grade, k-8, only 17 kids in his class). Am I alone? Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## chicagoshannon

zoemurr said:


> is very interested in learning Latin on her own.. any suggestions for a program?  Thanks.



I don't know how old your daughter is but have you looked at Song School Latin?


----------



## hsmamainva

Mouseketeer67 said:


> Are there any other homeschool veterans here?



I just found this thread!

I've homeschooled my children since 1995 so...18 years!

My oldest is a Junior in college, working on graduate school applications, and beginning an internship in occupational therapy today!  

My 18yo just graduated last year -- he has no idea what he wants to do yet so we're just letting him "test the waters" in the community college for now.

I have two more still at home -- an 8th grader and a 5th grader


----------



## theduck619

hsmamainva said:


> I just found this thread!
> 
> I've homeschooled my children since 1995 so...18 years!
> 
> My oldest is a Junior in college, working on graduate school applications, and beginning an internship in occupational therapy today!
> 
> My 18yo just graduated last year -- he has no idea what he wants to do yet so we're just letting him "test the waters" in the community college for now.
> 
> I have two more still at home -- an 8th grader and a 5th grader



That is awesome 

We homeschool our twin daughters who are 7 and plan to continue with our adopted children once we bring them home!


----------



## Nicolepa

penel3 said:


> I have an issue, not sure if anyone else is going through this.......I pulled my DS 12 out this year, grade 7. He has been in the same school since kindergarten. I have been President and Vice-President of the PTA and Vice-Chair of the School Board for 6 years. My son is elated to be home-schooled! He doesn't miss his friends or teachers, he is not even interested to visit the school. That's great, but I still am involved due to being on the school board and I find that I miss the teachers interaction (they loved, loved, loved my DS) and when I hear about things his class is doing I wonder if pulling him out was the right thing....but I KNOW it was!!! Why am I having this Sadness about it? He wants to be homeschooled right through high school, I'm already aching about him not graduating with his eighth grade "class" that he's been with all his life! His school is very small (one class per grade, k-8, only 17 kids in his class). Am I alone? Has anyone else felt this way?



Totally normal!  I felt the same way the first year I homeschooled.


----------



## antree

penel3 said:


> I have an issue, not sure if anyone else is going through this.......I pulled my DS 12 out this year, grade 7. He has been in the same school since kindergarten. I have been President and Vice-President of the PTA and Vice-Chair of the School Board for 6 years. My son is elated to be home-schooled! He doesn't miss his friends or teachers, he is not even interested to visit the school. That's great, but I still am involved due to being on the school board and I find that I miss the teachers interaction (they loved, loved, loved my DS) and when I hear about things his class is doing I wonder if pulling him out was the right thing....but I KNOW it was!!! Why am I having this Sadness about it? He wants to be homeschooled right through high school, I'm already aching about him not graduating with his eighth grade "class" that he's been with all his life! His school is very small (one class per grade, k-8, only 17 kids in his class). Am I alone? Has anyone else felt this way?



I have been homeschooling my son from the start, he is now in the 5th grade. 
I have been thinking a lot lately about him not graduating 8th grade. He has no interest in going to school, he is fine with the homeschooling. My DD just graduated high school and I also think about the dances and graduation he'll miss if he continues not wanting to attend the school. 
I have no regrets homeschooling him and as long as he is happy that is all that matters.


----------



## penel3

antree said:
			
		

> I have been homeschooling my son from the start, he is now in the 5th grade.
> I have been thinking a lot lately about him not graduating 8th grade. He has no interest in going to school, he is fine with the homeschooling. My DD just graduated high school and I also think about the dances and graduation he'll miss if he continues not wanting to attend the school.
> I have no regrets homeschooling him and as long as he is happy that is all that matters.



I'm glad to here that what I'm feeling is probably normal, thank you!


----------



## hsmamainva

antree said:


> I have been homeschooling my son from the start, he is now in the 5th grade.
> I have been thinking a lot lately about him not graduating 8th grade. He has no interest in going to school, he is fine with the homeschooling. My DD just graduated high school and I also think about the dances and graduation he'll miss if he continues not wanting to attend the school.
> I have no regrets homeschooling him and as long as he is happy that is all that matters.



Look for an active homeschool group in your area.

We have one in our area which has a prom at the end of Senior year, as well as a graduation ceremony and Senior trip.


----------



## jahber

hsmamainva said:
			
		

> Look for an active homeschool group in your area.
> 
> We have one in our area which has a prom at the end of Senior year, as well as a graduation ceremony and Senior trip.



In addition, our state association, the Florida Parent Educators Association, holds a formal dinner at the convention each year. You might see if there's something similar offered in your state.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

How do you find a homeschool group in the area? I try and google them but nothing of any relevance is coming up. I went to Yahoo groups but that was muddled.


----------



## lovethattink

Have any of you used Horizons from Alpha Omega? If so, what are your thoughts? My cousin recommended I switch my son from Abeka math to Horizons for 3rd grade. She is a math teacher and she felt the transition from Abeka to Saxon's higher level math was more difficult than the transition from Horizon's to Saxon for higher level math. My cousin teaches Calculus and tutors in Pre-calc, trig, alg 1 and 2. She also felt the bright colors of the 3rd grade math would keep my son's attention better too. She liked the way Horizons is set up and how it recinforces the math concepts.


----------



## mom2att

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> How do you find a homeschool group in the area? I try and google them but nothing of any relevance is coming up. I went to Yahoo groups but that was muddled.


 
Try this site:  homeschool-life.  Click on the "groups" link and you will get a state map.  Click on your state to see a listing of homeschool groups there.  Going to a certain group's site will give you more info about that group.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Aunt Stepody

lovethattink said:


> Have any of you used Horizons from Alpha Omega? If so, what are your thoughts? My cousin recommended I switch my son from Abeka math to Horizons for 3rd grade. She is a math teacher and she felt the transition from Abeka to Saxon's higher level math was more difficult than the transition from Horizon's to Saxon for higher level math. My cousin teaches Calculus and tutors in Pre-calc, trig, alg 1 and 2. She also felt the bright colors of the 3rd grade math would keep my son's attention better too. She liked the way Horizons is set up and how it recinforces the math concepts.



Yes, I agree with your cousin. We started with Horizons Math and switched to Saxon with our youngest child. My oldest did the Abeka to Saxon transition. My youngest is stronger in Math. (I don't know...I guess it could be just a difference in personalities.) But,for what it's worth I liked Horizons method better than Abeka also. Good luck!


----------



## lovethattink

Aunt Stepody said:


> Yes, I agree with your cousin. We started with Horizons Math and switched to Saxon with our youngest child. My oldest did the Abeka to Saxon transition. My youngest is stronger in Math. (I don't know...I guess it could be just a difference in personalities.) But,for what it's worth I liked Horizons method better than Abeka also. Good luck!



Thanks so much for your input. 

Did you use Horizons for any other subjects?


----------



## hsmamainva

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> How do you find a homeschool group in the area? I try and google them but nothing of any relevance is coming up. I went to Yahoo groups but that was muddled.



You could also check with your local library.  Many homeschool groups post flyers in the library and many librarians are familiar with homeschoolers since we're there so often.


----------



## Nanu57v

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> How do you find a homeschool group in the area? I try and google them but nothing of any relevance is coming up. I went to Yahoo groups but that was muddled.



Try asking at your library.  Just an idea! 

We live in a rural area...and there are TWO to choose from (or do both as we do).


----------



## jdcthree

lovethattink said:
			
		

> Have any of you used Horizons from Alpha Omega? If so, what are your thoughts? My cousin recommended I switch my son from Abeka math to Horizons for 3rd grade. She is a math teacher and she felt the transition from Abeka to Saxon's higher level math was more difficult than the transition from Horizon's to Saxon for higher level math. My cousin teaches Calculus and tutors in Pre-calc, trig, alg 1 and 2. She also felt the bright colors of the 3rd grade math would keep my son's attention better too. She liked the way Horizons is set up and how it recinforces the math concepts.



We use Horizons math and have for 6 years.  Compared to other programs I've seen, it's more advanced. I think your cousin gave you good advice.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thank you for the group ideas!! I just went to the library today but when we return on Saturday, I will be sure to ask!!


----------



## Aunt Stepody

lovethattink said:


> Thanks so much for your input.
> 
> Did you use Horizons for any other subjects?



Yes, I did like their phonics and reading for kinder through 2nd grade. The readers were cute...my youngest needs to be entertained when he reads. LOL! But I switched to Shurley Grammar in 3rd grade, which we are currently using for 4th grade. For literature, I just "handpick" from classic books. He is reading _The Black Stallion_ right now. Have a good day.


----------



## Mom2six

Hi. I've been on the Dis for over a year, but for some reason haven't really commented in the homeschool threads.  We homeschool our children and have homeschooled the teens for almost 10 years.  Recently, I decided to try an online program to supplement my DD6's curriculum. She's doing K5 Learning.  Had anyone used this program?


----------



## momimouse27

Is anyone on here from Georgia?  I am about to pull out my autistic son and I've never pulled any of mine out during school before.  They always started at the beginning of the year.  I'm just wondering about the process.  The GA law says you only have to notify the school.  

I've been doing this for 11 years, and I'm so nervous about this.  Nervous about him being different, about being able to get him to see me as a teacher and not just mom.  

I have no clue what curriculum to use for a 4 th grade autistic child and no time to plan!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

momimouse27 said:


> Is anyone on here from Georgia?  I am about to pull out my autistic son and I've never pulled any of mine out during school before.  They always started at the beginning of the year.  I'm just wondering about the process.  The GA law says you only have to notify the school.
> 
> I've been doing this for 11 years, and I'm so nervous about this.  Nervous about him being different, about being able to get him to see me as a teacher and not just mom.
> 
> I have no clue what curriculum to use for a 4 th grade autistic child and no time to plan!



You came to the right place, they have helped me so much here. I am no help to you but I want to tell you that I just pulled my kids on Tuesday, so I know all about the no time to plan bit. I was incredibly nervous that day and the next, it took the kind people here and a good friend of mine to bring me back to earth and have more confidence! Good luck to you and you will do GREAT!


----------



## lovethattink

momimouse27 said:


> Is anyone on here from Georgia?  I am about to pull out my autistic son and I've never pulled any of mine out during school before.  They always started at the beginning of the year.  I'm just wondering about the process.  The GA law says you only have to notify the school.
> 
> I've been doing this for 11 years, and I'm so nervous about this.  Nervous about him being different, about being able to get him to see me as a teacher and not just mom.
> 
> I have no clue what curriculum to use for a 4 th grade autistic child and no time to plan!



Be sure to check into your state's laws. 4th grade is usually when you have to start testing.

I've had to make several accomodations. One of the biggest lifesavers was a balance disc to put on a chair for rocking. Allow for plenty of attention breaks. In the beggining he needed them every 10 minutes, now he can usually make it an hour before needing a break. Pick your battles. Think if it's worth a meltdown or not. Homeschooling gives you the perfect opportunities to play to your son's strengths.


----------



## momimouse27

Thanks a lot.  I am the most nervous about withdrawing him.  Not sure what the reaction will be, but I'm set on it.  

My son gets frustrated learning new concepts or if he doesn't want to do something.  So, that will be the biggest challenge.  I've been teaching my older kids so long, I forgot what it's like to teach grade school...find curriculum, etc.  on the upside, there'll be more wiggle room in planning our WDW time


----------



## lovethattink

momimouse27 said:


> Thanks a lot.  I am the most nervous about withdrawing him.  Not sure what the reaction will be, but I'm set on it.
> 
> My son gets frustrated learning new concepts or if he doesn't want to do something.  So, that will be the biggest challenge.  I've been teaching my older kids so long, I forgot what it's like to teach grade school...find curriculum, etc.  on the upside, there'll be more wiggle room in planning our WDW time



My son can be very inflexible and transitions are difficult for him. Finding social stories can help. But he still gets overwhelmed so easily. 

One of the things ds gets very upset about the curriculum is when it pushes his black and white thinking to think gray. He absolutely hates when he is to write about something he is not doing. Or if he reads a sentence in a story and his name is in it, and it's telling about something he doesn't agree with. 

If you can teach the new concepts by using something from his area of hyperfocus you will probably see some good results. We use alot of Star Wars and Legos in teaching different concepts.


----------



## momimouse27

Mine gets frustrated at math.  This has led to tantrums at school, so I want to find him a curriculum that won't frustrate him.  But I don't want to purchase an expensive one, since there's only three months of school left.  Thinking of spectrum and possibly a math computer game.


----------



## lovethattink

momimouse27 said:


> Mine gets frustrated at math.  This has led to tantrums at school, so I want to find him a curriculum that won't frustrate him.  But I don't want to purchase an expensive one, since there's only three months of school left.  Thinking of spectrum and possibly a math computer game.



Do you know what type of leaner he is? My son is both tactile and visual. We use Abeka because he thrives on repitition, but math is his strong suit. Often I have to use his Star Wars toys and legos to teach facts. We are doing multiplication now. My son thinks in pictures, but he couldn't form pictures of multiplying because he didn't understand it until we put things in groups. Once he could visualize it in his head he had it.

Reading is his weak point and where tantrums have ensued. He knows all the phonics rules by heart. But unless he takes a pencil and marks all the vowels and circles all the special sounds, he can't read the word. He gets so frustrated because he can't do it in his head, but he can do it on paper if he marks it.


----------



## momimouse27

Not sure what type of learner but I'm guessing he's visual.  When he hyperfocuses on some subject, he will read about it for hours and he can tell you everything about it.  One of the things he gets obsessive about is Disney.  So he's got all the Birnbaum's-the kids and the regular ones-and he memorized everything.  He knows the entire Disney timeline by heart and can tell you all the milestones


----------



## GusGus77

momimouse27 said:


> Mine gets frustrated at math.  This has led to tantrums at school, so I want to find him a curriculum that won't frustrate him.  But I don't want to purchase an expensive one, since there's only three months of school left.  Thinking of spectrum and possibly a math computer game.



Have you considered the "Life of Fred" books?


----------



## GusGus77

Has anyone used the Explode the Code program online vs. the books? I know it is more expensive, but I tried the demo with dd today and she seemed to enjoy it. We have not used the books, though, just seen them and heard about them. Wondering pros and cons if anyone is familiar with the online program? We will probably due handwriting separately, so we will be using it solely from a phonics perspective.


----------



## momimouse27

GusGus77 said:
			
		

> Have you considered the "Life of Fred" books?



No, I have not heard of these.  What are they and where do you find them.  I've pieced together just about everything, except math.  I got Wordly Wise today..I love those books.


----------



## momimouse27

My reply went missing ??

I've not heard of life of Fred.  Where do you find these?


----------



## dis-happy

momimouse27 said:


> My reply went missing ??
> 
> I've not heard of life of Fred.  Where do you find these?



I order nearly everything from Rainbow Resource.  We did the Life of Fred statistics course for my high schooler and really enjoyed it.


----------



## lucigo

momimouse27 said:


> Is anyone on here from Georgia?  I am about to pull out my autistic son and I've never pulled any of mine out during school before.  They always started at the beginning of the year.  I'm just wondering about the process.  The GA law says you only have to notify the school.
> 
> I've been doing this for 11 years, and I'm so nervous about this.  Nervous about him being different, about being able to get him to see me as a teacher and not just mom.
> 
> I have no clue what curriculum to use for a 4 th grade autistic child and no time to plan!



Since you are right at the end of the year why don't you try something online like Time4Learning.  This way you aren't buying all kinds of curriculum half way through.  I have a child with autism and it works well for him because it has a lot of animated, short lessons.  You can also use brainpop.


----------



## lucigo

Mom2six said:


> Hi. I've been on the Dis for over a year, but for some reason haven't really commented in the homeschool threads.  We homeschool our children and have homeschooled the teens for almost 10 years.  Recently, I decided to try an online program to supplement my DD6's curriculum. She's doing K5 Learning.  Had anyone used this program?



I am using it to supplement Time4Learning to teach my son the times tables.  Its going well.


----------



## GusGus77

momimouse27 said:


> My reply went missing ??
> 
> I've not heard of life of Fred.  Where do you find these?



Here is their website, but you can order them from many different resources.

http://lifeoffredmath.com/


----------



## lovethattink

momimouse27 said:


> Not sure what type of learner but I'm guessing he's visual.  When he hyperfocuses on some subject, he will read about it for hours and he can tell you everything about it.  One of the things he gets obsessive about is Disney.  So he's got all the Birnbaum's-the kids and the regular ones-and he memorized everything.  He knows the entire Disney timeline by heart and can tell you all the milestones



Wow, that's great that he loves learning facts about Disney. Does he have the Imagineer's Guides to the parks?

Sorry I can't help you with a math curriculum.


----------



## Nanu57v

GusGus77 said:


> Has anyone used the Explode the Code program online vs. the books? I know it is more expensive, but I tried the demo with dd today and she seemed to enjoy it. We have not used the books, though, just seen them and heard about them. Wondering pros and cons if anyone is familiar with the online program? We will probably due handwriting separately, so we will be using it solely from a phonics perspective.




Yes!!!  I think the online version is a much better value.  If you purchase through homeschoolbuyerscoop.com, its much cheaper...like $38 a year I think? We used it my DD's whole first grade year. She got through many of the "books" so that I didn't think it was worth the value to go through another year...but its definitely worth it!  She now reads at a 5th grade level (at 7)...another reason I think she's past phonics need.  And she thought it was a game!


----------



## o2bnoz

I'm the Mom of an 8 year old extremely gifted child.  We are homeschooling him after trying every avenue at our disposal (montessori, public, "gifted" school) with no success. 

We made the decision a couple of weeks into his 1st grade year.  We are in grade 3 and he's doing unbelievably well.  We are working on the socialization, although it's hard because, as a gifted child, his idea of socialization is not the same as many 8 year olds.  We struggle with this a great deal (me more than him!).  

He's starting piano lessons and we are going to do soccer in another month.  He will also do 4-H this year.  We have searched for kids with similar interests, in our area, but we have had little luck.  I'm hopeful that more opportunities will arise, but we are certain that we are making the right decision for now. 

My husband does the schooling during the day.  I work more than full-time.  My Mom comes to do the English and Literature (my husband is dyslexic).  

More than you probably wanted to know, but I'm excited to find this group! 

I'm also a Disneyaholic and we are planning our next trip for the beginning of December.  

Thanks everyone!  Looking forward to getting to know you!

Dee


----------



## Nanu57v

o2bnoz said:


> I'm the Mom of an 8 year old extremely gifted child.  We are homeschooling him after trying every avenue at our disposal (montessori, public, "gifted" school) with no success.
> 
> We made the decision a couple of weeks into his 1st grade year.  We are in grade 3 and he's doing unbelievably well.  We are working on the socialization, although it's hard because, as a gifted child, his idea of socialization is not the same as many 8 year olds.  We struggle with this a great deal (me more than him!).
> 
> He's starting piano lessons and we are going to do soccer in another month.  He will also do 4-H this year.  We have searched for kids with similar interests, in our area, but we have had little luck.  I'm hopeful that more opportunities will arise, but we are certain that we are making the right decision for now.
> 
> My husband does the schooling during the day.  I work more than full-time.  My Mom comes to do the English and Literature (my husband is dyslexic).
> 
> More than you probably wanted to know, but I'm excited to find this group!
> 
> I'm also a Disneyaholic and we are planning our next trip for the beginning of December.
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Looking forward to getting to know you!
> 
> Dee



How do you accommodate at home?  Higher grade level or deeper learning?


----------



## GusGus77

Nanu57v said:


> Yes!!!  I think the online version is a much better value.  If you purchase through homeschoolbuyerscoop.com, its much cheaper...like $38 a year I think? We used it my DD's whole first grade year. She got through many of the "books" so that I didn't think it was worth the value to go through another year...but its definitely worth it!  She now reads at a 5th grade level (at 7)...another reason I think she's past phonics need.  And she thought it was a game!



Thanks! I didn't see it currently on the site, though. I was thinking of buying it in the next couple of months as my dd has already gone through all the phonics I had for her for the year and it is only February!!! (And she loves being on the computer!)


----------



## rizzo0904

Been skimming through and would like some advice.

My 4 year old son goes to PK at a Catholic school.  He LOVES going and I have no intention of pulling him, but I'd like to do some sort of summer school at home so he doesn't have 8-10 weeks of "nothing".  But I have no idea where to start!  I think I'd like to focus on early reading skills.  He knows his letters, the sounds they make, and how to write upper and lower case.  We've just started on sight words.  I'd also like an age appropriate math curriculum to follow.

Other types of learning go on all the time...we garden, compost, recycle.  He does karate and will be attending two weeks of Lego camp (kid is CRAZY good at Legos).  We enjoy hiking and exploring.  We do letterboxing and geocaching.  So I'm not looking to spend a large chunk of the day with formal learning, but do want to continue to build on what he has learned this year.

TIA!


----------



## chris31997

rizzo0904 said:


> Been skimming through and would like some advice.
> 
> My 4 year old son goes to PK at a Catholic school.  He LOVES going and I have no intention of pulling him, but I'd like to do some sort of summer school at home so he doesn't have 8-10 weeks of "nothing".  But I have no idea where to start!  I think I'd like to focus on early reading skills.  He knows his letters, the sounds they make, and how to write upper and lower case.  We've just started on sight words.  I'd also like an age appropriate math curriculum to follow.
> 
> Other types of learning go on all the time...we garden, compost, recycle.  He does karate and will be attending two weeks of Lego camp (kid is CRAZY good at Legos).  We enjoy hiking and exploring.  We do letterboxing and geocaching.  So I'm not looking to spend a large chunk of the day with formal learning, but do want to continue to build on what he has learned this year.
> 
> TIA!




You can pick up some workbooks at almost any store that sells books(Kumon or JumpStart and many others) or look online for free downloads.  JumpStart is a computer based game that changes as your child learns.  I would get maybe a K book and work that or review with him and aim for @ 30min


----------



## Nanu57v

GusGus77 said:


> Thanks! I didn't see it currently on the site, though. I was thinking of buying it in the next couple of months as my dd has already gone through all the phonics I had for her for the year and it is only February!!! (And she loves being on the computer!)



Here's the link to it https://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/explode-the-code-online/?c=1


----------



## GusGus77

Nanu57v said:


> Here's the link to it https://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/explode-the-code-online/?c=1



Awesome, thanks! I don't know how I missed it on their site!!!


----------



## momimouse27

Well, we've had three days under our belt and it's going ok.  

Tuesday and Thursday are harder because my older daughter is also there.  Got much of what I need but I'd love recommendations for a geography curriculum for fourth grade.


----------



## hsmamainva

momimouse27 said:


> Well, we've had three days under our belt and it's going ok.
> 
> Tuesday and Thursday are harder because my older daughter is also there.  Got much of what I need but I'd love recommendations for a geography curriculum for fourth grade.



Check out Geography Matters.  They have lots of neat stuff for geography for all grade levels.

http://www.home-school-curriculum.com/


----------



## danjoealexis3006

Has anyone here used Oak Meadow for High School? If so could you please give a short review of it. Does it provide learning opportunities for kids that are out side the box thinkers or is it all writing? We are thinking about using it for my ds who has dyslexia and dysgraphia next year for 9th grade.TIA


----------



## momimouse27

hsmamainva said:
			
		

> Check out Geography Matters.  They have lots of neat stuff for geography for all grade levels.
> 
> http://www.home-school-curriculum.com/



Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## floydfamily4

Did you ever have one of those mornings with your children that you wonder if you should have just put them on the school bus with the neighborhood kids?   I love homeschooling, really I do.  I love homeschooling.  I love homeschooling.  If I keep saying it, will I feel it today


----------



## momimouse27

floydfamily4 said:
			
		

> Did you ever have one of those mornings with your children that you wonder if you should have just put them on the school bus with the neighborhood kids?   I love homeschooling, really I do.  I love homeschooling.  I love homeschooling.  If I keep saying it, will I feel it today



Are you in my house today!?  My son was difficult this morning.  And I feel like this quickly thrown together curriculum is not everything he needs, but more books are not in the budget right now!  He tries to rush through so he can finish, and also my house is too noisy and busy.    I'm going to have to get a handle on it all...it feels a little chaotic.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

On days when I can see that things are getting crazy and loud, I call around to our 2 local libraries and see if anyone has private study rooms available (and they always do). We hop in the car and off we go to take our lessons on the road.

We're only been at this 2 weeks and it seems we have ended up there once last week and once this week. It's fun for them and as it is a different place to study along with being the library it makes a world of difference!!


----------



## Nicolepa

I need help figuring out how this will work. 

Next year I will have a K & 6th. We had applied to two charter schools for the 6th but e didn't get into either. He may still get into one, but I need to figure out what I'm doing if he doesn't. 

I wanted K to be a fun field trip, activity based year.  With my 6th grader home that is not going to be doable. :-(.  This kid takes 8-9 hours to do his work. It's just who he is. If I give him one sheet of math or a full load of work it will always take 8 hours. He will only work at home.

So, how do I make K fun and still educate the older one?  I'm only planning Phonics(LOE) and math (Saxon or Math Mammoth) for formal studies. We might do magic schoolbus (videos and books) for science if we can work it in without stress.  I have Sonlight K that we use as story time at night, nthing formal.  Both boys will hav Classical Conversations, but for the K I don't require memory.  What he gets he gets (and he loves it.)


----------



## jdcthree

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> I wanted K to be a fun field trip, activity based year.  With my 6th grader home that is not going to be doable. :-(.  This kid takes 8-9 hours to do his work. It's just who he is. If I give him one sheet of math or a full load of work it will always take 8 hours. He will only work at home.



I'm not sure I understand. Why does it take him 8 hours to do one math lesson? Honestly 8 hours is a really long time for even a "full load" of work unless there is some kind of problem/issue that you didn't mention. You should still be able to have a fun year with both of your children. I would look into unit studies. They are perfect for the kind of year you are looking for!


----------



## Nicolepa

jdcthree said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Why does it take him 8 hours to do one math lesson? Honestly 8 hours is a really long time for even a "full load" of work unless there is some kind of problem/issue that you didn't mention. You should still be able to have a fun year with both of your children. I would look into unit studies. They are perfect for the kind of year you are looking for!




Trust me, I know it shouldn't, but it does. He would rather sit for 8 hours than go do something fun.  Trust me, over the last 4 years I've tried everything to get him to do his work efficiently and he just won't. Like I said, it doesn't matter if he's got one subject or 10 it will take him all day. I'm done fighting him.  He always gets the work done, he just rarely gets to do extra fun stuff.  

We do unit studies for Bible, History & Literature.  Science and math are done separately.  It's not a curriculum issue, he loves the curriculum we have, it's a control issue.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Any chance of hiring a babysitter, or trading off with another homeschool mom so you can take the younger one out for fun trips? (I agree with you it sounds like a control issue.)
We homeschool year round so that allows for trip days.  My kids also know there are days we will be doing at home work and days when we are out doing other learning things.
Hang in there.


----------



## jdcthree

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> Trust me, I know it shouldn't, but it does. He would rather sit for 8 hours than go do something fun.  Trust me, over the last 4 years I've tried everything to get him to do his work efficiently and he just won't. Like I said, it doesn't matter if he's got one subject or 10 it will take him all day. I'm done fighting him.  He always gets the work done, he just rarely gets to do extra fun stuff.
> 
> We do unit studies for Bible, History & Literature.  Science and math are done separately.  It's not a curriculum issue, he loves the curriculum we have, it's a control issue.



Wow, that's tough. I hope you find something that encourages him to do what he needs to do. You know, I recently read a book called You Can't Make Me (But I Can be Persuaded) for helping strong willed kids. Not your typical book and I found it really helpful! Good luck with your school year!


----------



## Nicolepa

jdcthree said:


> Wow, that's tough. I hope you find something that encourages him to do what he needs to do. You know, I recently read a book called You Can't Make Me (But I Can be Persuaded) for helping strong willed kids. Not your typical book and I found it really helpful! Good luck with your school year!



I will have to check this book out. My pediatrician likes to say that strong willed kids are nthing compared to my boy. ;-)


----------



## makeithappen

Gitts2008 said:


> Thank you jdcthree. After 4 months of this I've had enough but the message that I do not want to send to DD is "run away" but her well being is first and foremost my priority.  Thanks again for the support.
> 
> If anyone is the state of NY, specifically Suffolk County has any tips for me on how to proceed with home school, I would love to chat.



Hi Gitts2008, I am new to DIS boards and was on it for travel purposes and then stumbled across this homeschool thread. Saw your posts from january as I was lurking the thread. We live in Suffolk and have decided to homeschool our DD who will be kindergarten this Sept.. I was wondering how you are doing with your decision to homeschool and if you have joined any homeschool groups in Suffolk? I joined the yahoo suffolk group and they have been very helpful with their knowledge of laws, curriculum, etc and the daily posts of special classes and activities for the kids (mostly for grades 1 and up) is fantastic!


----------



## jdcthree

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> I will have to check this book out. My pediatrician likes to say that strong willed kids are nthing compared to my boy. ;-)



Lol! It will serve him well when he learns how to use it for good.


----------



## MommaBerd

Hi all!

So excited to find this thread! I'm a HS momma of four boys ages 14, 9, 6 & 5. I live outside of Atlanta. We are in a Classical Conversations community, but I supplement with various other curriculum - definitely more of an "eclectic" approach. 



momimouse27 said:


> Is anyone on here from Georgia?  I am about to pull out my autistic son and I've never pulled any of mine out during school before.  They always started at the beginning of the year.  I'm just wondering about the process.  The GA law says you only have to notify the school.
> 
> I've been doing this for 11 years, and I'm so nervous about this.  Nervous about him being different, about being able to get him to see me as a teacher and not just mom.
> 
> I have no clue what curriculum to use for a 4 th grade autistic child and no time to plan!



Momimouse27, from your posts after this one, it seems you may have already taken your son out of school? If not, it's really easy to do. You withdraw your child, and then you have 30 days to file your Declaration of Intent. Go to heir.org for the forms and process. Also, there is a lady here in Atlanta that works with families of special needs kids - and I'm pretty sure she does it for free. If your interested, PM me and I'll get you her contact info.



> I'm the Mom of an 8 year old extremely gifted child. We are homeschooling him after trying every avenue at our disposal (montessori, public, "gifted" school) with no success.
> 
> We made the decision a couple of weeks into his 1st grade year. We are in grade 3 and he's doing unbelievably well. We are working on the socialization, although it's hard because, as a gifted child, his idea of socialization is not the same as many 8 year olds. We struggle with this a great deal (me more than him!).



Hi Dee  I'd like to suggest searching on Yahoo! Groups for "Homeschooling Talented and Gifted" or HSGifted. It's a great group for support and advice, and you may find some other families in your area, too.

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Nicolepa

jdcthree said:


> Lol! It will serve him well when he learns how to use it for good.



Yes, we like to tell him to use his powers for good. . He says he's going to be a lawyer because he like to argue.


----------



## lucigo

floydfamily4 said:


> Did you ever have one of those mornings with your children that you wonder if you should have just put them on the school bus with the neighborhood kids?   I love homeschooling, really I do.  I love homeschooling.  I love homeschooling.  If I keep saying it, will I feel it today



I threaten my son with calling the bus to come get him at least once a week.  Sometimes I really want to!


----------



## Somer

Hello everyone,
I have a 2nd grader who is in public school. She has not been able to attend school for several months due to health issues. We are still waiting on the school to approve her to have a tutor for medical leave but they are taking their own sweet time even though we have Dr. approval. 
Do you guys know if there are any good programs that I can purchase for the time being? She loves the computer, so is there anything like "abc mouse.com" for a 2nd grader? TIA!


----------



## Readerbug

Somer, I used http://www.time4learning.com/ for a semester to catch up a 6th grader on a3,4and 5 grade level. It worked. And she thought it fun, sometimes challenging. 

 Everything has its pros and cons, but I liked this site SO much better than ABC mouse, as far as being"on level". Good Luck...2nd grade is good.


----------



## Readerbug

And, hello fellow HSer's! 
We do, too.
And we're all _awesome_ for doing it, aren't we

It's a wonderful life around this kitchen table, cereal on top of spelling, markers in the cereal, this morning!


----------



## Somer

Readerbug said:
			
		

> Somer, I used http://www.time4learning.com/ for a semester to catch up a 6th grader on a3,4and 5 grade level. It worked. And she thought it fun, sometimes challenging.
> 
> Everything has its pros and cons, but I liked this site SO much better than ABC mouse, as far as being"on level". Good Luck...2nd grade is good.



Thank you so much!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Nicolepa said:


> I need help figuring out how this will work.
> 
> Next year I will have a K & 6th. We had applied to two charter schools for the 6th but e didn't get into either. He may still get into one, but I need to figure out what I'm doing if he doesn't.
> 
> I wanted K to be a fun field trip, activity based year.  With my 6th grader home that is not going to be doable. :-(.  This kid takes 8-9 hours to do his work. It's just who he is. If I give him one sheet of math or a full load of work it will always take 8 hours. He will only work at home.
> 
> So, how do I make K fun and still educate the older one?  I'm only planning Phonics(LOE) and math (Saxon or Math Mammoth) for formal studies. We might do magic schoolbus (videos and books) for science if we can work it in without stress.  I have Sonlight K that we use as story time at night, nthing formal.  Both boys will hav Classical Conversations, but for the K I don't require memory.  What he gets he gets (and he loves it.)



For your field trips, have you considered going ahead with them and just having your other child do work while on the field trips? Maybe he needs a change in environment?


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I am needing beginning reading help. I have a 5 year old that is learning to read. He knows all his letter sounds, phonics sounds and the like but when it comes time to sounding out words, he guesses. CAT - He will sound out the C and then just say Car, Can, Cup...anything that has a C beginning sound. We are using Starfall online as well. He loves being read to, can point out a word if I ask him to look for the word in a sentence....he just doesn't want to put it together.


----------



## GusGus77

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> I am needing beginning reading help. I have a 5 year old that is learning to read. He knows all his letter sounds, phonics sounds and the like but when it comes time to sounding out words, he guesses. CAT - He will sound out the C and then just say Car, Can, Cup...anything that has a C beginning sound. We are using Starfall online as well. He loves being read to, can point out a word if I ask him to look for the word in a sentence....he just doesn't want to put it together.



My daughter went through this phase as well, so I think it is normal. I just reminded her to look at all the letters (and then would often leave the room as it would get me frustrated!) I actually just gave her a break from actively working on it for a few months and just read to her for that time instead and then it was much better. Although she knew all the "pieces" she just wasn't ready yet for the next step and I needed to wait until she was ready. We are using explode the code online now and she really likes it. We got a great deal on it through the homeschool buyers co-op online (there is a link to it a page back or so in this thread.)


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

GusGus77 said:


> My daughter went through this phase as well, so I think it is normal. I just reminded her to look at all the letters (and then would often leave the room as it would get me frustrated!) I actually just gave her a break from actively working on it for a few months and just read to her for that time instead and then it was much better. Although she knew all the "pieces" she just wasn't ready yet for the next step and I needed to wait until she was ready. We are using explode the code online now and she really likes it. We got a great deal on it through the homeschool buyers co-op online (there is a link to it a page back or so in this thread.)



Thank you so much for this information, I am so glad to know that others have been through this before. My older 2 took to reading so easily and without issue or complaint. I have to keep reminding myself that each child is a different type of learner!


----------



## Aunt Stepody

Has anyone here used Connections Academy? We home school, but I was considering this for my DS who will be entering 9th grade next year. However, I just noticed under the requirements that he needs to have attended public school the year prior to enrollment. If any of you have enrolled in this program, was there any way around this?


----------



## MommaBerd

DisneyMommyMichelle said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for this information, I am so glad to know that others have been through this before. My older 2 took to reading so easily and without issue or complaint. I have to keep reminding myself that each child is a different type of learner!



My 9 yr old and my 5 yr old both learned to read "on their own" (with some help from Starfall!) and very young. But my 6 yr old has been a totally different story. Last year I thought he was "behind" and he really resisted learning to read. But, I talked to a friend who is a former kindergarten teacher and she basically told me to relax.  And, so I did. 

This year he's been motivated and has made a lot of progress. It still doesn't come easy for him, and I foresee spelling woes as he gets older. But we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

But, it is so easy to think that because they are siblings, they will all learn the same way. Oh - I also want to add that I think his struggles with learning to read have really been a blessing. As a result we've spent more one-on-one time than I think I would have otherwise.


----------



## Readerbug

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> knows all his letter sounds, phonics sounds and the like but when it comes time to sounding out words, he guesses. CAT - He will sound out the C and then just say Car, Can, Cup...anything that has a C beginning sound....



Long post here, I'm crazy into this, skip if not happy  crazy too!

For the kids in my family who hit this block, too, it was partly for 2 reasons:

#1, An attitude of "this is too much work! You're hurting my brain. Let's get it over with". So they wouldn't try.  My remedy was to make it fun. And low key. And back off a little on what I was demanding, but totally step up the read alouds on topics they loved, just a few levels above thier reading level. 

And Making it a little *fun* can go far. We made lots of homemade quirky  games that were little more than drill with homemade flash cards (like cut index cards on the 2/3s part, put up, at, ap, op, on those, and C, M, etc, on the smaller part. They get point per word found. Only use a few sets at a time. Make it 'easy' to read.)

So it's drill, because #2,  for one of many reasons, "right" answers aside, some really don't get it yet, and we just practice in disquise untill it clicks. Drill, drill, but disguised by "winning" grapes or fish crackers or chocolate chips, one per word, in a mini muffin tin next to a stack of cards...(there does have to be an opponent.Who could be handicapped.)

   Or place the treats and the words going up on a drawn ladder, or archery target, or steps to Cindy's castle, or minecraft.... whatever the interest, make that the board. Do bingo. Do a cheezy slides and ladders board, any roll and move board.  (but do small and imperfect!). Use their favorite little toy guys for movers . Rotate the words used. 

They loved playing with me, partly because I wasn't making them do phonics or thier readers, ha ha. 

Good luck being patient. Or back off a bit. It does come! Even, actually....if you did...gasp...nothing....
 but read lots of wonderful, compellingly interesting stuff to him!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

With my youngest, we loved Starfall, the old Dick and Jane books, and she really enjoyed special time with daddy at bedtime with the Bob Books.
http://www.amazon.com/Bob-Books-Set...UTF8&qid=1361887479&sr=8-1&keywords=Bob+books
We also did a lot of the Leap Frog phonics, the fridge magnets, the DVDs, ect.  On computer we did the Ready to read with Pooh, and Blue's Clues phonics games.  My kids really love Between the Lions (they would watch them over and over), and I used as many videos, books and workbooks that I could lay my hands on.  We also used the Calvert's Come Read with Me videos.  I also put together a special bin of phonics toys that she "played" with.  There is a ton of stuff on ebay if you put in phonics toy, also check out the consignment shops in your area, I have found some great learning toys in consignment shops.
Also, reading did not seem to be a straight line, they went forward 3 or four steps, back one or two and leaped ahead again.  ( I also had a 2 year old who just seemed to know how to read and I never had to teach him, kids are very interesting!)


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Readerbug said:


> Long post here, I'm crazy into this, skip if not happy  crazy too!
> 
> For the kids in my family who hit this block, too, it was partly for 2 reasons:
> 
> #1, An attitude of "this is too much work! You're hurting my brain. Let's get it over with". So they wouldn't try.  My remedy was to make it fun. And low key. And back off a little on what I was demanding, but totally step up the read alouds on topics they loved, just a few levels above thier reading level.
> 
> And Making it a little *fun* can go far. We made lots of homemade quirky  games that were little more than drill with homemade flash cards (like cut index cards on the 2/3s part, put up, at, ap, op, on those, and C, M, etc, on the smaller part. They get point per word found. Only use a few sets at a time. Make it 'easy' to read.)
> 
> So it's drill, because #2,  for one of many reasons, "right" answers aside, some really don't get it yet, and we just practice in disquise untill it clicks. Drill, drill, but disguised by "winning" grapes or fish crackers or chocolate chips, one per word, in a mini muffin tin next to a stack of cards...(there does have to be an opponent.Who could be handicapped.)
> 
> Or place the treats and the words going up on a drawn ladder, or archery target, or steps to Cindy's castle, or minecraft.... whatever the interest, make that the board. Do bingo. Do a cheezy slides and ladders board, any roll and move board.  (but do small and imperfect!). Use their favorite little toy guys for movers . Rotate the words used.
> 
> They loved playing with me, partly because I wasn't making them do phonics or thier readers, ha ha.
> 
> Good luck being patient. Or back off a bit. It does come! Even, actually....if you did...gasp...nothing....
> but read lots of wonderful, compellingly interesting stuff to him!



Thanks for the post, we actually make it all fun and I change it up all the time (I write a mommy blog on making learning fun) so that he is not repeating the same flashcards or phonics cards all the time. For some reason it is just that he does not want to put it all together. He likes our reading time and actually always wants more of it but even race car sight word games make him start guessing straight away. (Even though he begs to play that particular game).


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

DisHmsklMom said:


> With my youngest, we loved Starfall, the old Dick and Jane books, and she really enjoyed special time with daddy at bedtime with the Bob Books.
> http://www.amazon.com/Bob-Books-Set...UTF8&qid=1361887479&sr=8-1&keywords=Bob+books
> We also did a lot of the Leap Frog phonics, the fridge magnets, the DVDs, ect.  On computer we did the Ready to read with Pooh, and Blue's Clues phonics games.  My kids really love Between the Lions (they would watch them over and over), and I used as many videos, books and workbooks that I could lay my hands on.  We also used the Calvert's Come Read with Me videos.  I also put together a special bin of phonics toys that she "played" with.  There is a ton of stuff on ebay if you put in phonics toy, also check out the consignment shops in your area, I have found some great learning toys in consignment shops.
> Also, reading did not seem to be a straight line, they went forward 3 or four steps, back one or two and leaped ahead again.  ( I also had a 2 year old who just seemed to know how to read and I never had to teach him, kids are very interesting!)



YES! Roman loves Starfall and Dick and Jane, my oldest really enjoyed them, so we bought so many of them! Hahahah...I will try the video route, a trip to the library is in order this week and this could be perfect. Thank you!!


----------



## Readerbug

Pp, thanks for mentioning your blog. Will visit it!

A reader thought-

There's an old set of readers from the1960's, also, that my most 'special' learner son really took off with,_* and loved*_. 

It's the Sam and Ann series from Sullivan Associates. They are phonetic plus limited sight words. His favorites were The Bag in the Sand,  and The Witch and the Bat, because they were the first time he read  over 100 pages(eventually) by himself and loved it. Still re-reads them, for fun, now a proficient 3rd grader.

 I think he loves these because, beginning with the second and third books in the series, (the first is very basic, Pins and Pans) they tell real stories with funny( to a 6 year old-he was a big fan of Scooby Doo-type humor) comic pictures that carry consistent characters and a real plot line. 

Each book has 3 or 4 good sized stories, about 64 pgs. You have to find them on Amazon or eBay used, though. I buy when they are under $8. They are very re- sellable, from my experience, but I'm keeping them for my grand kids cause they work so well.

(Anyone have any of these, or read 'em as a 70's kid?)


----------



## Nanu57v

DMM-- Three thoughts:  Maybe he needs a break, try Explode the Code online through Homeschoolbuyerscoop (like $25 for a year I think)...Alex thought it was a game!, and try reading the Bob books with him.  They are so easy that it really   motivated to read the short book.


----------



## Nicolepa

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> For your field trips, have you considered going ahead with them and just having your other child do work while on the field trips? Maybe he needs a change in environment?



He will not work outside of the house.  I've tried having him do work in the car, at McD's while his brother plays, library, etc.  He will take something with him, but he will not do it.

He also cannot focus if we go do something and then I expect work when we get home.  

So, anytime we leave the house I either have to do school in the am and outing in the afternoon or just forget about schoolwork for the day.  I have to be home by 3 to do carpool for his older sister, so afternoon doesn't give us much time.


----------



## pocomom

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> I am needing beginning reading help. I have a 5 year old that is learning to read. He knows all his letter sounds, phonics sounds and the like but when it comes time to sounding out words, he guesses. CAT - He will sound out the C and then just say Car, Can, Cup...anything that has a C beginning sound. We are using Starfall online as well. He loves being read to, can point out a word if I ask him to look for the word in a sentence....he just doesn't want to put it together.



I would get a copy of Peggy Kaye's games for reading- my younger dd didn't take to reading the way the older dd did, but hands on active games helped get her excited, once they are self -motivated it is so much easier. I felt like she was stressed out by trying, and maybe was getting pushed to hard. We ended up ditching all phonics, formal lessons and I just read to her, we played those games and others for an hour or so each day,  and I started letting her stay up a little later for "reading" to herself. It was a long time before I realized she really was reading to herself. She's 7, in second grade and just started Harry Potter.  I think even more important then learning to read is learning to love reading.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Readerbug said:


> Pp, thanks for mentioning your blog. Will visit it!
> 
> A reader thought-
> 
> There's an old set of readers from the1960's, also, that my most 'special' learner son really took off with,_* and loved*_.
> 
> It's the Sam and Ann series from Sullivan Associates. They are phonetic plus limited sight words. His favorites were The Bag in the Sand,  and The Witch and the Bat, because they were the first time he read  over 100 pages(eventually) by himself and loved it. Still re-reads them, for fun, now a proficient 3rd grader.
> 
> I think he loves these because, beginning with the second and third books in the series, (the first is very basic, Pins and Pans) they tell real stories with funny( to a 6 year old-he was a big fan of Scooby Doo-type humor) comic pictures that carry consistent characters and a real plot line.
> 
> Each book has 3 or 4 good sized stories, about 64 pgs. You have to find them on Amazon or eBay used, though. I buy when they are under $8. They are very re- sellable, from my experience, but I'm keeping them for my grand kids cause they work so well.
> 
> (Anyone have any of these, or read 'em as a 70's kid?)



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS!!!! I will check them out for sure! I'm willing to try anything!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Nanu57v said:


> DMM-- Three thoughts:  Maybe he needs a break, try Explode the Code online through Homeschoolbuyerscoop (like $25 for a year I think)...Alex thought it was a game!, and try reading the Bob books with him.  They are so easy that it really   motivated to read the short book.



YES, I just found the link for explode the code, since a PP mentioned it. It's 35 for the year and I am thinking we are going to try it! We are working on just reading to him for the rest of this week and he can play his starfall games that he adores. That way it's not too much.


----------



## kc10family

Aunt Stepody said:


> Has anyone here used Connections Academy? We home school, but I was considering this for my DS who will be entering 9th grade next year. However, I just noticed under the requirements that he needs to have attended public school the year prior to enrollment. If any of you have enrolled in this program, was there any way around this?


 
I have not but my kids use Alpha Omega Academy and love it.  Have you checked K12.com, It may work for you.  K12 will not wotk for us because we want to move and grove as we feel like it and not be on the public school schedule. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Nicolepa

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> For your field trips, have you considered going ahead with them and just having your other child do work while on the field trips? Maybe he needs a change in environment?



I think for K we are going to focus on learning games. My little guy really enjoys those. Then the big kid can pretend to do his thing upstairs. ;-). The following year he will be in school and I can Mae that a field trip year with my little one.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

kc10family said:


> I have not but my kids use Alpha Omega Academy and love it.  Have you checked K12.com, It may work for you.  K12 will not wotk for us because we want to move and grove as we feel like it and not be on the public school schedule.
> 
> Best wishes!



Thank you for responding.  I will definitely look into the Alpha Omega Academy. Do you mind me asking what grades you use it for?

Yes, I looked at K12 also. After doing a little more research, neither form of on-line public school will work for us either. My focus is to find a quality, accredited program that provides a transcript in the end. However, like you, we also want to maintain the flexibility that we have with home school. 

I am seriously considering NorthStar Academy. They seem to meet all my requirements. Your student (grades 5-12) can take up to 52 weeks to complete a 36 week program (now that's flexibility).  Not that we want to stretch it that far, but we do like to take vacations at off-peak times every now and then. They have a parent-led program (non-accredited) and a teacher-led program (accredited). I also like NSA because they provide a Christian-based education.

If anybody else has any ideas, I would love to hear them. TIA.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Aunt Stepody said:


> Has anyone here used Connections Academy? We home school, but I was considering this for my DS who will be entering 9th grade next year. However, I just noticed under the requirements that he needs to have attended public school the year prior to enrollment. If any of you have enrolled in this program, was there any way around this?



I have not, but I noticed you were looking for an accredited program with transcripts at the end. We use SETON and it offers all of this. It is a Catholic program but allows you 12 months to finish the 10 month program and for an additional fee, you can even tack on 4 more months to that! We absolutely love it, but are just getting started.


----------



## kc10family

Aunt Stepody said:


> Thank you for responding.  I will definitely look into the Alpha Omega Academy. Do you mind me asking what grades you use it for?
> 
> Yes, I looked at K12 also. After doing a little more research, neither form of on-line public school will work for us either. My focus is to find a quality, accredited program that provides a transcript in the end. However, like you, we also want to maintain the flexibility that we have with home school.
> 
> I am seriously considering NorthStar Academy. They seem to meet all my requirements. Your student (grades 5-12) can take up to 52 weeks to complete a 36 week program (now that's flexibility).  Not that we want to stretch it that far, but we do like to take vacations at off-peak times every now and then. They have a parent-led program (non-accredited) and a teacher-led program (accredited). I also like NSA because they provide a Christian-based education.
> 
> If anybody else has any ideas, I would love to hear them. TIA.


 
I dont mind you asking at all. I have a 3rd and 5th grader.  AOA is Christian based and has many different options, cds, hard book and online (we do all online) and has an accredited program.  IMO, this is the best of both worlds.  If my girls dont want to listen to what I have to say about something ( I like to get into the lessons with them) they can call into the school and talk with a teacher or even go to an online classroom where they interact with the teacher one on one.  The school keeps all of the administrative records and when we move (we are military); I dont have to worry about changing states/ countries and rules.  I like that my girls can do a lesson on an ipad while driving or on a plane.  We got hit by Hurricane Sandy (lost power for a week), I called into the school and they without question rest the dates of the semester.  AOA allows 12 months to finish a 10 month program but I will tell you, my girls finished last semester early even with the power outage.  
Feel free to ask me anything else. If you want to see a sample of the lessons, send me a pm.


----------



## momimouse27

Anyone have any experience with K5 math Internet lessons?  I think my son needs something that feels like a game when he's learning and this might fit the bill but it's kind of pricey.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Share your day with me please! Do you keep a schedule? Lean more towards the formal or informal?

I have 3 kids in Kindergarten, 1st and 3rd grade.
We start between 8 and 8:30 daily.
On a daily basis we do: Reading,Math, Writing, Language & Religion, Spelling
I alternate History and Science.

I require my kids to get dressed on a daily basis, eat and brush teeth before starting and then we head about our day. If we are spending the day at a museum or library, I allow time for travel and such but aim to stay on a schedule as much as possible. Our day usually ends around noon.

How about you?


----------



## momimouse27

Hi DMM, 

Our schedule is similar.  But since my son has Aspbergers we have to be flexible.  I am not a morning person, so we start ours starts a bit later.

8:30-9:30.  Breakfast, dressing, brush teeth
9:30-10:00. Clean room
10:00-10:45. Reading/journal
10:45-11:15 science/History (we alternate too)
Short break
11:30-12:00. Spelling
Lunch
1:15 math
2:00-2:30 writing/grammar

We also spend time reading books that relate to science or history and go to the library.  We do other stuff I count as school, like play mad libs and scrabble.  We are still working out the kinks


----------



## DisneyMom5

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Share your day with me please! Do you keep a schedule? Lean more towards the formal or informal?
> 
> I have 3 kids in Kindergarten, 1st and 3rd grade.
> We start between 8 and 8:30 daily.
> On a daily basis we do: Reading,Math, Writing, Language & Religion, Spelling
> I alternate History and Science.
> 
> I require my kids to get dressed on a daily basis, eat and brush teeth before starting and then we head about our day. If we are spending the day at a museum or library, I allow time for travel and such but aim to stay on a schedule as much as possible. Our day usually ends around noon.
> 
> How about you?



We do afternoon school (though my sixteen year old starts in the morning.)
After years of trying to be like everyone else and start school first thing in the morning, I have realized that our natural rhythm is afternoon. 
Giving in to that has helped immensely.  We are usually done by 4 or 5.  
I have preschool, 1st, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 8th, and 11th (and one graduate!  )


----------



## hsmamainva

My 13yo is doing high school level work, so he doesn't have a schedule set by me.  He receives his assignments in the morning after breakfast and is usually finished for the day around 2:00 in the afternoon.  I merely check his work at the end of the day at this point (math lessons, essays, science & history tests, etc.)

My 11yo has special needs and she goes to school for 4 hours a day and we homeschool in the afternoons (with special emphasis on reading and math).  So she doesn't really have a set schedule either although I try to make sure her schoolwork is completed sometime between 2 and 5pm.


----------



## chris31997

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Share your day with me please! Do you keep a schedule? Lean more towards the formal or informal?
> 
> I have 3 kids in Kindergarten, 1st and 3rd grade.
> We start between 8 and 8:30 daily.
> On a daily basis we do: Reading,Math, Writing, Language & Religion, Spelling
> I alternate History and Science.
> 
> I require my kids to get dressed on a daily basis, eat and brush teeth before starting and then we head about our day. If we are spending the day at a museum or library, I allow time for travel and such but aim to stay on a schedule as much as possible. Our day usually ends around noon.
> 
> How about you?




Weeelll, it depends on the day we are having 

Co-Op Day our day starts at 8:30 but we are up and out the door at 7:45.

Usually, our day start time depends on our night end time.  For instance, last night DD had dance class.  We got home at 10pm.  We will start alittle later today.  Tonight, we will not have sucha late night so, we can start earlier.

I try to start around homework around 9.  The order is totally up to each child.  DD is on her own.  She has her weekly requirements.  DS and I work together.  We are usually done around 1pm.

Chores and breakfast are started around 8, depending on the night before.


----------



## Nanu57v

No schedule here...we wake up, eat breakfast, then do Keys for Kids, Math, and Reading/LA  And anything else I might throw in, like science, history, art, music, etc.  Thursdays she has co-op from 9-12 and Release time 1-3, Friday she has co-op from 1-3.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thank you everyone for responding!! I truly appreciate seeing how everyone learns, as we get further into our groove, I should be able to relax more. My children came from a very strict, very scheduled school and I wanted to transition them easily and not just make it a free for all.


----------



## Christen99

I have two kids (13 and 8) who are both special needs, but are also ahead academically. 

We do have a fairly strict schedule for the morning because we have in home therapy for both, and afternoons are for classes. 

My oldest gets up at 6:45 and gets his morning chores, hygiene, breakfast out of the way. By 8 he is sitting in his room starting school work. He has a pacing schedule for math, and he's taking a couple of online classes at BYU. He also has language, writing, and science daily, as well as any history homework for his class. He does as much as he can before his therapist arrives at 9. From 9-11 he works with his therapist, and hangs out from 11-11:30 until my other son's therapist leaves. Lunch from 11:30-12:30, and then classes, or finishing up schoolwork. Everything has to be done before 4, so he has a couple of quick afternoon chores and he's free to hang out after he finishes. He's usually done by 2:30 most days. 

My 8 year old is up, fed, and dressed by 8:30 and ready for his therapist at 9:30. From 9:30-11:30 we work through school work (math, history/geography, handwriting, and language). He also works on specific therapy goals as ll (meditation, etc.). He takes science twice a week, PE twice a week, and swimming once a week, so we don't do those things during therapy. On Friday we spend all day in occupational therapy, speech, and language, but we still do school work in the morning. 

After my youngest is done with therapy, he hangs out, reads, builds with Legos, and likes a lot of quiet time. We throw in a lot of sensory/OT work throughout his day as well. 

Dinner is from 6-7, immediately followed by getting ready for bed at 8.

We tried a loose, unschooled type of schedule but it was a horrible fit for my two who are on the autism spectrum. This is the end of our 4th year! We school all year round btw because loose downtime is a nightmare for this house.


----------



## chris31997

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Thank you everyone for responding!! I truly appreciate seeing how everyone learns, as we get further into our groove, I should be able to relax more. My children came from a very strict, very scheduled school and I wanted to transition them easily and not just make it a free for all.



That is what is great about homeschooling, we all do what works for us.  What works for us this might not work next year.  We have the ability to be as rigid or flexible as our families need us to be.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

chris31997 said:


> That is what is great about homeschooling, we all do what works for us.  What works for us this might not work next year.  We have the ability to be as rigid or flexible as our families need us to be.



Very true! I know that I am working a lot more with the youngest right now, so a schedule is necessary. I am teaching him to read and that takes up most of our time right now.


----------



## monkeybug

I never realized there was a homeschooling thread on the Dis! I'm so happy to have found it.

We are wrestling with the idea of homeschooling next year. Our schools are fine and both my kids are doing well, but I hate the schedule (they are gone from 8-4:30) and I'm worried that they aren't being challenged. We went from my daughter being told to do a project that demonstrated what she learned (and her having to decide for herself the what and how) to her being given explicit directions on how to make a poster. Such detailed instructions that really it was just a 2 week exercise  in how to read a list and hold a crayon. Not really aligned with our educational goals for her. Lol!

I looked into a few distance learning and online academies (k-12, Calvert, and Bridgeway) but they all seem very similar to public school. Has anyone used these and tweaked the lessons or projects a bit to be more open ended? Is there flexibility within their programs to do that?

I've also been thinking a lot about using Moving Beyond the Page, Brave Writer, and Singapore Math, anyone have experience with any of these? I want curriculum that has a bit of skill and drill to build a strong foundation of facts, but one that also challenges them to think critically and creatively. (Which is the element that seems mostly absent in our local schools, which seem much more about drill and test)

Thanks!


----------



## momimouse27

Welcome Monkeybug!  You will find this is a great place to come for ideas and questions or just to feel it out if you decide to finally take the plunge. 

I have used Liberty online with my daughter, although it was high school curriculum. .  It was definitely challenging.  My daughter didn't like it because it was very rigid and inflexible.  I thought it was okay, but I just thought it was a bit boring, even for high school.

Someone here has mentioned Northstar academy and I'm looking in to that.  Good luck in whatever you decide to do


----------



## DisneyMom5

monkeybug said:


> I never realized there was a homeschooling thread on the Dis! I'm so happy to have found it.
> 
> We are wrestling with the idea of homeschooling next year. Our schools are fine and both my kids are doing well, but I hate the schedule (they are gone from 8-4:30) and I'm worried that they aren't being challenged. We went from my daughter being told to do a project that demonstrated what she learned (and her having to decide for herself the what and how) to her being given explicit directions on how to make a poster. Such detailed instructions that really it was just a 2 week exercise  in how to read a list and hold a crayon. Not really aligned with our educational goals for her. Lol!
> 
> I looked into a few distance learning and online academies (k-12, Calvert, and Bridgeway) but they all seem very similar to public school. Has anyone used these and tweaked the lessons or projects a bit to be more open ended? Is there flexibility within their programs to do that?
> 
> I've also been thinking a lot about using Moving Beyond the Page, Brave Writer, and Singapore Math, anyone have experience with any of these? I want curriculum that has a bit of skill and drill to build a strong foundation of facts, but one that also challenges them to think critically and creatively. (Which is the element that seems mostly absent in our local schools, which seem much more about drill and test)
> 
> Thanks!



We've used Singapore, and we like it a lot.  It's more of a "think outside the box" problem solving style math, not a repetitive math skills style.  Saxon is very repetitive, drill it into them.  BUT...I like Singapore for what it is.  I want my kids to understand real life math applications, not memorize a bunch of algorithms and do them over and over.
Saxon is supposed to excel for standardized tests, but Singapore is created out of one of the most successful countries for math testing.
Make sure you do the placement tests for singapore, it tends to run ahead of what other math programs do, by about 1/2 - 1 year.
All that to say...yes on Singapore.  LOL
I now have switched my older kids to Teaching Textbooks for math, but it is behind what Singapore is.  But it is a very good fit for us, because the kids do their math on the computer.


----------



## Nicolepa

monkeybug said:


> !
> 
> I looked into a few distance learning and online academies (k-12, Calvert, and Bridgeway) but they all seem very similar to public school. Has anyone used these and tweaked the lessons or projects a bit to be more open ended? Is there flexibility within their programs to do that?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



We did k12 our first 1.5 years. It is very much school at home.  The amount of paper, it was crazy!  If you are doing it independently you could definitely tweak however you want, if you do it thru a school you are stuck for th most part. 

The three things I reall didn't like we're 1. Amount of worksheets. It wad really all desk work. 2. Being tied to the school district calendar (w did it thru a virtual academy). I couldn't relly take a field trip day without risking meeting our progress goals fr the month.  3.  Being tied to the computer. The K12 website was down a lot and that made doing some subjects impossible (science & history). Being tied to the computer also mad schooling on the go/in the car impossible, and at the time we were in the car a lot.


----------



## monkeybug

momimouse27 said:
			
		

> Welcome Monkeybug!  You will find this is a great place to come for ideas and questions or just to feel it out if you decide to finally take the plunge.
> 
> I have used Liberty online with my daughter, although it was high school curriculum. .  It was definitely challenging.  My daughter didn't like it because it was very rigid and inflexible.  I thought it was okay, but I just thought it was a bit boring, even for high school.
> 
> Someone here has mentioned Northstar academy and I'm looking in to that.  Good luck in whatever you decide to do



Thank you! 
 I will look into Northstar . We are not Christian so I've been mostly researching secular curriculums, but I'm sure that some can easily be secularized so maybe I should broaden my search. 

And I'm going to apologize to  in advance because I'm going to have to reply to everyone with individual posts.  I'm using my ipad and I don't see a multi quote option.


----------



## monkeybug

DisneyMom5 said:
			
		

> We've used Singapore, and we like it a lot.  It's more of a "think outside the box" problem solving style math, not a repetitive math skills style.  Saxon is very repetitive, drill it into them.  BUT...I like Singapore for what it is.  I want my kids to understand real life math applications, not memorize a bunch of algorithms and do them over and over.
> Saxon is supposed to excel for standardized tests, but Singapore is created out of one of the most successful countries for math testing.
> Make sure you do the placement tests for singapore, it tends to run ahead of what other math programs do, by about 1/2 - 1 year.
> All that to say...yes on Singapore.  LOL
> I now have switched my older kids to Teaching Textbooks for math, but it is behind what Singapore is.  But it is a very good fit for us, because the kids do their math on the computer.



I'm happy to hear that about Singapore! I read how it came to be, and it just makes so much sense to me. In the US we seem to focus a lot on memorization, so I'm guessing that's why Saxon prepares kids well for testing here. I know that the PISA test (the one that compares how nations stack up in regards to education) focuses on whether or not students can apply what they've learned in ways they aren't used to, so it makes sense that countries that use a theory based math would test higher.
I'm looking into right start math as well, have you ever heard of that?


----------



## monkeybug

Nicolepa said:
			
		

> We did k12 our first 1.5 years. It is very much school at home.  The amount of paper, it was crazy!  If you are doing it independently you could definitely tweak however you want, if you do it thru a school you are stuck for th most part.
> 
> The three things I reall didn't like we're 1. Amount of worksheets. It wad really all desk work. 2. Being tied to the school district calendar (w did it thru a virtual academy). I couldn't relly take a field trip day without risking meeting our progress goals fr the month.  3.  Being tied to the computer. The K12 website was down a lot and that made doing some subjects impossible (science & history). Being tied to the computer also mad schooling on the go/in the car impossible, and at the time we were in the car a lot.



Yeah that doesn't sound at all like what we'd want either! My husband travels a lot and a big check in the pro homeschool column for us is the ability to go with him if we wanted.


----------



## Nanu57v

We did/do Singapore too. We've done 1b, 2a, and 2b.


----------



## momimouse27

Monkeybug, when we started hs-ing 11 years ago, that was huge for me.  My husband has always traveled and we've been lots of places riding with him and being flexible.  Big perk....going to WDW during off-season


----------



## chicagoshannon

Those looking for online learning check out time4learning.  I haven't used it but know a lot of people that have and they love it.

We use Singapore math and are 1 lesson away from completing 2b.  We enjoy it but it is a stretch for me to teach sometimes because its not how I was taught.

I have a 5 yr old and 2 year old.  Our days vary depending on what we are doing that day.
Generally we start our day around 8am, sometimes earlier. We always start with math.
Our order is:
Math
Handwriting
Spelling
Grammar
Science
History
Bible
Read a loud
She reads to me last

We are usually done by about 10.  We don't do science every day so we usually go longer n science days.

On Monday she takes a geography class at 10:30.  Tuesday is coop day, starts at 10:30.  Wednesday is gymnastics starting at 10 and ballet at 4:30.  Thursday/Friday we don't have anything extra.

During school my2 yr old usually makes a huge mess and/or colors at the table.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

chicagoshannon said:


> Those looking for online learning check out time4learning.  I haven't used it but know a lot of people that have and they love it.
> 
> We use Singapore math and are 1 lesson away from completing 2b.  We enjoy it but it is a stretch for me to teach sometimes because its not how I was taught.
> 
> I have a 5 yr old and 2 year old.  Our days vary depending on what we are doing that day.
> Generally we start our day around 8am, sometimes earlier. We always start with math.
> Our order is:
> Math
> Handwriting
> Spelling
> Grammar
> Science
> History
> Bible
> Read a loud
> She reads to me last
> 
> We are usually done by about 10.  We don't do science every day so we usually go longer n science days.
> 
> On Monday she takes a geography class at 10:30.  Tuesday is coop day, starts at 10:30.  Wednesday is gymnastics starting at 10 and ballet at 4:30.  Thursday/Friday we don't have anything extra.
> 
> During school my2 yr old usually makes a huge mess and/or colors at the table.



Thank you for that info... Do you know if Time4learning is offered to high schoolers?

Also, momimouse27 I sent you a PM.


----------



## penel3

Aunt Stepody said:
			
		

> Thank you for that info... Do you know if Time4learning is offered to high schoolers?
> 
> Also, momimouse27 I sent you a PM.



We use Time4learning... DS is "7th" grade. T4L beyond 7th is pushing it...they have minimal social studies and no science at eighth grade. They have language arts and math through eighth but that is it...I see no high school on the site.

too many WDW trips to mention, 2007 Wonder Concierge, January 2013 Wonder Concierge, March 2014 Walter E. Disney Suite (finally!!!!)


----------



## Arkum

I think we will be taking the leap this next school year to homeschool.  My son will be starting 1st grade.  My daughter misses the cut off by 6 days to start kindergarten so I figure I will be working with her as well.  I taught elementary school for 6 years before my daughter was born so I have confidence in knowing what I'm doing.  I'm just worried that my son may choose some days to not cooperate.  He's pretty stubborn!  I'm excited to start planning out curriculum and I think I've found a co-op that meets once a week that we would be interested in.  What other pointers cold you help me out with?


----------



## DisHmsklMom

monkeybug said:


> I looked into a few distance learning and online academies (k-12, Calvert, and Bridgeway) but they all seem very similar to public school. Has anyone used these and tweaked the lessons or projects a bit to be more open ended? Is there flexibility within their programs to do that?



We used Calvert for years and then they changed it!  They changed it so they could meet the Maryland standards, and now the Common Core, so I really can't recommend it at all.  If you can find the really old Calvert Teacher's Manuals, snatch them up, they work great as a spine.  
Now we use:
Math-U-See
Beast Academy
Art of Problem Solving
Write Source (always buy used) tailor it to fit what ever you are covering, they have great rubrics
Calvert On-Line spelling
Story of the World
Story of Science
Historical Connections in Mathematics
Chronological Study Bible
Real Science 4 Kids
Minimus the Mouse for Latin
Critical Thinking (Steck Vaughn)
Fallacy Detective
Maps Globes and Graphs (Steck Vaughn)
What Ever Happened to Penny Candy Series
The Teaching Company Courses
Our Constitution Rocks!
Loads of Classic Novels
There are even more, but these will get you started.  There is so much good stuff out there, you just need to find what you feel comfortable with and go with it.  It is the time of year for homeschool conventions and used book sales so find out what is happening in your area.  Try and always buy used and save yourself a ton of money.

As far as our schedule goes, with my younger one there is much more one on one time.  By the time they hit middle school age they are working so much more independently, with me reading what they are reading so we can have discussions.  We read a lot of books at the same time and watch videos, lectures and television shows together - really makes for great dinner discussions.  We also homeschool year round, learning really has become just a part of our lives.


----------



## chris31997

Arkum said:


> I think we will be taking the leap this next school year to homeschool.  My son will be starting 1st grade.  My daughter misses the cut off by 6 days to start kindergarten so I figure I will be working with her as well.  I taught elementary school for 6 years before my daughter was born so I have confidence in knowing what I'm doing.  I'm just worried that my son may choose some days to not cooperate.  He's pretty stubborn!  I'm excited to start planning out curriculum and I think I've found a co-op that meets once a week that we would be interested in.  What other pointers cold you help me out with?



Keep it light and fun.  When DS is being stubborn, try doing school somewhere else under the table, outside, on the floor.  DD and DS can learn so much through play and taking walks.  Get them into the kitchen cooking, helping you with chores, have fun making things for Christmas presents(crafts: Grandparents will love it).


----------



## Happiest mommy

Hi all!!! New here and gathering up all my info before hopefully making the leap next September. Would Time4learning be a good core curriculum for a soon to be 3rd grader?, she has a hard time with math but is doing good with the other subjects thanks! looking forward to learning more from this group


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Happiest mommy said:


> Hi all!!! New here and gathering up all my info before hopefully making the leap next September. Would Time4learning be a good core curriculum for a soon to be 3rd grader?, she has a hard time with math but is doing good with the other subjects thanks! looking forward to learning more from this group



My 3rd grader is doing Time4Learning right now. I am reviewing it for them, so I am getting it free. It is pretty easy for her but it is very eye catching with their graphics and they really do get you to remember the information. You also have access to one year higher and one year lower than the grade you get just in case. She flies through everything, I would find it to be a better supplement than a core curriculum. My Kindergarten and 1st grade boys also find it simple but engaging.


----------



## jdcthree

Happiest mommy said:
			
		

> Hi all!!! New here and gathering up all my info before hopefully making the leap next September. Would Time4learning be a good core curriculum for a soon to be 3rd grader?, she has a hard time with math but is doing good with the other subjects thanks! looking forward to learning more from this group



If she struggles with math, look into Math U See. We don't use it, but I've heard nothing but good things about it over and over from those that do!


----------



## mom2jcg

Happiest mommy said:


> Hi all!!! New here and gathering up all my info before hopefully making the leap next September. Would Time4learning be a good core curriculum for a soon to be 3rd grader?, she has a hard time with math but is doing good with the other subjects thanks! looking forward to learning more from this group



I love Teaching Textbooks for math.  It is a computer based curriculum (CD ROM) that starts at grade 3. Each lesson has a lecture, practice questions, and exercise questions.  Occasionally, they'll have bonus questions, which are fast math facts (like addition, subtraction, etc.).  As you go up in grade levels, the bonuses go away and are replaced with quizzes, then tests. The computer scores and grades each lesson for you, but gives you the ability to change or delete wrong answers if you want to reteach or need to change it for some reason.  Also, if the answer is not a true/false, or multiple choice, the child gets two chances to get it right.  Right or wrong, each question gives the option to see it worked out.  Sometimes I'll go over things with them if they don't understand the lecture, but for the most part, they get it without me.  I have used almost every level through Algebra I.  Hope this helps!


----------



## lucigo

Happiest mommy said:


> Hi all!!! New here and gathering up all my info before hopefully making the leap next September. Would Time4learning be a good core curriculum for a soon to be 3rd grader?, she has a hard time with math but is doing good with the other subjects thanks! looking forward to learning more from this group



We are using Time4Learning for 3rd grade now.  Actually this year he completed the entire 2nd grade math and is 1/2 way through the 3rd grade math.  In language arts he is doing 3rd grade, although I do read some out loud for him.  For language arts extension we just completed the 2nd grade curriculum and will start 3rd grade next week.  Science and Social studies are horrible and we aren't using them, although we did go through the 4th grade planets sections.  So as you can see we like the flexibility of having several grades available.

As supplements we have had to find multiplication drills for math.  For science and social studies we are using BrainPopJr. which is similar in teaching style to Time4Learning.  

If your child has had problems with math don't be afraid to start with 2nd grade.  Start by doing end of chapter tests and then doing the lessons that aren't mastered, then when you retake the end of chapter tests and see progress its a great way to start this program successfully and gets her used to this learning style.  There is plenty of time in a school year to get it all in and homeschooling is about progress, not about "real" school grade levels.  

Time4Learning will teach the same concept several different ways, which is really nice.  We will start a new section and I will think, oh boy this is going to be hard!  (Fractions, algebra etc) and yet they do it in baby steps and make it really easy.


----------



## Happiest mommy

I'm so happy I found this group  I'm having a REALLY hard time finding a HS group in NYC the majority of them are in Yahoo, and for the life of me no matter how hard I try to sign on I can't get to any of the groups so don't know what i'm going to do about that.

Another thing is and i'm pretty sure some of you may know, my state NYC requires quarterly reports which has me a bit scared, and also testing once she enters 3rd grade (another scary what to do thought) but from what I have gathered I think I can give her the tests myself, I read somewhere that I can purchase the tests thru Hewitt Homeschooling? but not sure any info on this would be also so helpful.

I have sooo many questions and am scared out of my mind, my DH has so much trust in me, its very stressful I don't want to fail my DD or DH.
Thank you all so much!!! from what I have gathered these are on my list please tell me what you think 

-Time4learning (core)
-K-5 (supplement)
-Hewitt Homeschooling (for tests)

Will look into the Brainpopjr and Teaching Techbooks mentioned above for Math, Science and Social Studies.

One thing I do know I gave DD the sample from Time4learning and she LOVED it! did not want to get off the computer lol!, but I also want her doing worksheets too. Again Thank you, Thank you!!!


----------



## Nicolepa

Talk to me about History.  I can't decide what to do for 6th grade.  He is in year 4 of the Classical Cycle (1850-).  I've been using Learning Adventures, which he loves, but the next level isn't done so I've got to switch.  This is probably his last year at home  :-(  So I really want to finish the cycle out. 

I'm debating doing STOW 4 (Already own spine but not AG) or Sonlight 4/E.  I've looked at Biblioplan and it is intriguing but it seems pricy considering I still have to get all the books.  I'm open to other suggestions as well.  He's an oral learner.  Loves to be read to, doesn't like a ton of hands on (unless its a science experiment).

Oh and I will also have a kinder that I have to edubcate.  ;-)


----------



## Aunt Stepody

Nicolepa said:


> Talk to me about History.  I can't decide what to do for 6th grade.  He is in year 4 of the Classical Cycle (1850-).  I've been using Learning Adventures, which he loves, but the next level isn't done so I've got to switch.  This is probably his last year at home  :-(  So I really want to finish the cycle out.
> 
> I'm debating doing STOW 4 (Already own spine but not AG) or Sonlight 4/E.  I've looked at Biblioplan and it is intriguing but it seems pricy considering I still have to get all the books.  I'm open to other suggestions as well.  He's an oral learner.  Loves to be read to, doesn't like a ton of hands on (unless its a science experiment).
> 
> Oh and I will also have a kinder that I have to edubcate.  ;-)



Hello! We have used Veritas Press for History the last several years, and we love it! They have a sale right now until April 6th for $50 off their self-paced class. If you go to their website you can look at a sample lesson. My 2 boys like it because it is interactive with games and a fun song for memorization of important historical dates. I like it because it is Bible-based. They will be taking the "Explorers to 1815" class next year. But they do have a "1815 to present day" class available. PM me if you need the code to get the $50 off.


----------



## BlazeandSkylersMom

I have a 1st grader and I am wondering if anyone can recommend a history curriculum that is not Bible based.


----------



## Jennybump

I love the four books that make up The Story of the World, which is a classical education publication.  The books are really well-written and begin with nomadic societies about 5000 BC, I believe.  They are not a "curriculum, per se, bc in the Classical plan you just read one book aloud each year for 1st through 4th grades, then they read them and start to learn facts and patterns over the next four years, then they read them again over the final four years and start to think critically about those patterns of behavior and thought and which values lead to what outcomes and what political models work, etc.  But the books are so great that Im okay with all that! LOL


----------



## BlazeandSkylersMom

I'm definitely going to check those out. Thanks!


----------



## lucigo

Happiest mommy said:


> I'm so happy I found this group  I'm having a REALLY hard time finding a HS group in NYC the majority of them are in Yahoo, and for the life of me no matter how hard I try to sign on I can't get to any of the groups so don't know what i'm going to do about that.
> 
> Another thing is and i'm pretty sure some of you may know, my state NYC requires quarterly reports which has me a bit scared, and also testing once she enters 3rd grade (another scary what to do thought) but from what I have gathered I think I can give her the tests myself, I read somewhere that I can purchase the tests thru Hewitt Homeschooling? but not sure any info on this would be also so helpful.
> 
> I have sooo many questions and am scared out of my mind, my DH has so much trust in me, its very stressful I don't want to fail my DD or DH.
> Thank you all so much!!! from what I have gathered these are on my list please tell me what you think
> 
> -Time4learning (core)
> -K-5 (supplement)
> -Hewitt Homeschooling (for tests)
> 
> Will look into the Brainpopjr and Teaching Techbooks mentioned above for Math, Science and Social Studies.
> 
> One thing I do know I gave DD the sample from Time4learning and she LOVED it! did not want to get off the computer lol!, but I also want her doing worksheets too. Again Thank you, Thank you!!!



Time4Learning does have some worksheets you can print out.  We also purchased a couple of workbooks you might like:

http://www.amazon.com/Mead-Math-Builders-Grade-48052/dp/B006MGWR84/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1364220463&sr=8-2&keywords=mead+builders+3
http://www.amazon.com/Mead-Reading-Comprehension-Grades-48092/dp/B006MGWPWM/ref=sr_1_1?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1364220507&sr=1-1&keywords=mead+reading+3
http://www.amazon.com/Mead-Problem-Workbook-8-Inches-48032/dp/B004EWN91M/ref=sr_1_2?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1364220546&sr=1-2&keywords=mead+logic


----------



## Readerbug

BlazeandSkylersMom said:


> I have a 1st grader and I am wondering if anyone can recommend a history curriculum that is not Bible based.



Really second Jennybumps Story of the World. We love it, and the activity guides that are made to go with, are thick, full of games, hands on, and side library reading, as much as you want to build. 

Only things con may be, 1. it  jumps around, countrywise, so sometimes kids need a visual timeline as a continuum of how it all fits together, and 2. is so world centered, you don't get the focus on your own country's history and outlook, and I want that, too, so I supplement, with the themes most 1st graders are getting, especially around national holidays.

Makes for a well rounded, well grounded head, I think. World concious. By themselves, the books are interesting. 5stars.


----------



## StuckInKS

We have tried Time4Learning several times, but prefer SmartTutor. It does not have social studies and science, but those subjects aren't any good through T4L anyway. 

I like ST better because: 

1. It gives students an initial assessment to see where they need to be placed throughout different strands. Math has 3 strands (number skills & algebra, geometry, and measurement) and reading has 5 strands (phenomic awareness, phonics, sight words, vocabulary and reading comprehension). 

2. The system will automatically move the student though the program based or a) their placement test and how they perform on each assignment or b) lessons the parent assigns for them. You don't have to choose just one of those options, as there is a separate section for both. 

3. You get several types of detailed reports. First, there is a report on your child's initial assessments that tell you where she placed in skill for each strand in contrast with her grade level. Then, you can pull reports on your student's progress two ways: a) completed lessons and percentage of correct answers and b) what grade level she started at on each strand and where she is now. Each grade level has "low" "mid" and "high" and you can see your student progress through the reports. There is also a lessons completed report and "time on task" report that are easily printable in case you need them to satisfy your state's requirements. 

I tried this program at first because it was a little cheaper than T4L, but stuck with it because I like it better. From what I can tell about K5 Learning, they at least use the same reading program as ST (ST also only goes up to 5th grade).

For math fact fluency, we got Reflex Math for $59/year/3 students through the HSBC, but you can get single student subscriptions for $35 on the Reflex Math website. It is amazing at getting students to remember their facts and the kids LOVE it. It really is great and lets me easily see which facts have been mastered fluently and which have not. 

We like using BrainPOP as a supplement, but its quite expensive to just use once in a while, so our subscription is off for now. We also use Dreambox as another math supplement and Reading Eggs for additional learn-to-read and comprehension practice.

As from those things, I am currently in the middle of buying regular school-publisher books (McGraw-Hill, Pearson and Harcourt) for my kids through Amazon. I did a TON of research before buying and am really happy with what we chose. Most utilize worktexts, so the lessons, guided practice, homework and quizzes are all in one book, which I prefer. I don't like buying the hardcover book + the practice book + the homework book + the tests + the teacher editions. Too expensive and too much stuff to keep track of with 3-4 kids all in different grades.


----------



## Happiest mommy

StuckInKS thanks for all this information, you have given me great things to look into. Since you really did'nt like T4L's Science and Social Studies and ST doesnt offer Social Studies and Science what are you using for these subjects?


----------



## erinmomof2

StuckInKS said:


> We have tried Time4Learning several times, but prefer SmartTutor. It does not have social studies and science, but those subjects aren't any good through T4L anyway.
> 
> I like ST better because:
> 
> 1. It gives students an initial assessment to see where they need to be placed throughout different strands. Math has 3 strands (number skills & algebra, geometry, and measurement) and reading has 5 strands (phenomic awareness, phonics, sight words, vocabulary and reading comprehension).
> 
> 2. The system will automatically move the student though the program based or a) their placement test and how they perform on each assignment or b) lessons the parent assigns for them. You don't have to choose just one of those options, as there is a separate section for both.
> 
> 3. You get several types of detailed reports. First, there is a report on your child's initial assessments that tell you where she placed in skill for each strand in contrast with her grade level. Then, you can pull reports on your student's progress two ways: a) completed lessons and percentage of correct answers and b) what grade level she started at on each strand and where she is now. Each grade level has "low" "mid" and "high" and you can see your student progress through the reports. There is also a lessons completed report and "time on task" report that are easily printable in case you need them to satisfy your state's requirements.
> 
> I tried this program at first because it was a little cheaper than T4L, but stuck with it because I like it better. From what I can tell about K5 Learning, they at least use the same reading program as ST (ST also only goes up to 5th grade).
> 
> For math fact fluency, we got Reflex Math for $59/year/3 students through the HSBC, but you can get single student subscriptions for $35 on the Reflex Math website. It is amazing at getting students to remember their facts and the kids LOVE it. It really is great and lets me easily see which facts have been mastered fluently and which have not.
> 
> We like using BrainPOP as a supplement, but its quite expensive to just use once in a while, so our subscription is off for now. We also use Dreambox as another math supplement and Reading Eggs for additional learn-to-read and comprehension practice.
> 
> As from those things, I am currently in the middle of buying regular school-publisher books (McGraw-Hill, Pearson and Harcourt) for my kids through Amazon. I did a TON of research before buying and am really happy with what we chose. Most utilize worktexts, so the lessons, guided practice, homework and quizzes are all in one book, which I prefer. I don't like buying the hardcover book + the practice book + the homework book + the tests + the teacher editions. Too expensive and too much stuff to keep track of with 3-4 kids all in different grades.



Thank you for mentioning smart tutor.  We're seriously thinking of pulling our oldest DD out of school after spring break and I've been looking for something inexpensive to use to finish out the year.  I signed up for the free trial of smart tutor and my DD loves it!  

On a different note does anyone have any experience pulling a child out of school mid year in MI?  I've looked at hslda and I see that MI has what appears to be easy homeschool laws, but I don't see anything about starting during the school year.  Maybe I looked in the wrong place?  My girls go to a charter school now and my oldest has been having a really hard time the past couple years being bullied by another student.  The school isn't doing anything and my daughter is crying every day begging not to go to school.  We're planning to pull oldest DD out of school now and let our younger DD finish Kindergarten.  We're thinking that the next couple of months would be a good trial period to see if it's a good fit for our family and if all goes well next year we'll homeschool both girls.  I'm kind of nervous about the decision, but I'm also really excited.

Sorry this got so long!!  And thanks in advance for any tips you all have.  I've read through the entire thread over the past few days and you have all given me so much information already!


----------



## steves1bear

I currently have two kids in public school, 4th and 1st grades.  We have thought about homeschooling our daughter (the 4th grader) for several years, but have stayed with public school because it just wasn't the right time. 

Well, we are going to be relocating for 7 months, from Hawaii to Utah, while my DH is on sabbatical.  We thought this would be a great time to try homeschooling.  If it didn't work, we would be back home and could put her back in public school.

I'm inexperienced in setting up a curriculum that would meet the standards and don't really feel comfortable doing it.  What online options are available that have an already established curriculum?  We've looked into the K12 program, but the options available in Utah want a year commitment and she has to be physically in Utah for state testing.  By the time testing comes around, we'll be back in Hawaii and they are not willing to allow out of state testing.

Are there any other good options for online schools?

Thanks!


----------



## Aidensmommy22

Hi everyone! I just found this thread & I am considering homeschool. It's all I've been able to think about for the past few weeks. I'm not sure if it's the Lord leading me in this direction or what. I have been praying for wisdom & guidance. I wouldn't be so scared to do it if I didn't know me so well. I am unorganized, distracted easily & frankly, sometimes my boys drive me crazy!My oldest son is in Kindergarten at public school. We love his school. It's in a very small town, only 140 students total in K-5. However, when they leave this school, they combine 3 schools to form a middle & high school. This is where I went to school & I am a nervous wreck about sending them there. While I do love our school now, I know if I let my boys go to 5th grade, they will not want to homeschool at that point. 

I would love to hear the top reasons that made you realize homeschooling was the right decision for you. I have done so much research on homeschooling that my head is spinning. I would just love to hear from other moms why you love homeschooling. Also, are there any moms out there that discovered it wasn't for them? Any experiences would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mouseketeer67

Aidensmommy22 said:


> I would love to hear the top reasons that made you realize homeschooling was the right decision for you. I have done so much research on homeschooling that my head is spinning. I would just love to hear from other moms why you love homeschooling. Also, are there any moms out there that discovered it wasn't for them? Any experiences would be greatly appreciated!



I'm a veteran homeschool mom.  The main reason that I chose to homeschool was because my oldest learned to read at 3 years old.  He was advanced for his age and ultimately would have been bored to death at school.  
All these years later, I am thankful that God lead us in that direction.  Homeschooling has been a blessing for my family!  Good luck to your family.


----------



## chris31997

steves1bear said:


> I currently have two kids in public school, 4th and 1st grades.  We have thought about homeschooling our daughter (the 4th grader) for several years, but have stayed with public school because it just wasn't the right time.
> 
> Well, we are going to be relocating for 7 months, from Hawaii to Utah, while my DH is on sabbatical.  We thought this would be a great time to try homeschooling.  If it didn't work, we would be back home and could put her back in public school.
> 
> I'm inexperienced in setting up a curriculum that would meet the standards and don't really feel comfortable doing it.  What online options are available that have an already established curriculum?  We've looked into the K12 program, but the options available in Utah want a year commitment and she has to be physically in Utah for state testing.  By the time testing comes around, we'll be back in Hawaii and they are not willing to allow out of state testing.
> 
> Are there any other good options for online schools?
> 
> Thanks!




Check into a k12 program for HI.  I don't know if they have it.  But because it is online, you could do it in Utah and test in HI or whatever is required in HI.  Talk to the school that your kids are in now.  That is who you would be reporting to in HI as a homeschooler.





Aidensmommy22 said:


> Hi everyone! I just found this thread & I am considering homeschool. It's all I've been able to think about for the past few weeks. I'm not sure if it's the Lord leading me in this direction or what. I have been praying for wisdom & guidance. I wouldn't be so scared to do it if I didn't know me so well. I am unorganized, distracted easily & frankly, sometimes my boys drive me crazy!My oldest son is in Kindergarten at public school. We love his school. It's in a very small town, only 140 students total in K-5. However, when they leave this school, they combine 3 schools to form a middle & high school. This is where I went to school & I am a nervous wreck about sending them there. While I do love our school now, I know if I let my boys go to 5th grade, they will not want to homeschool at that point.
> 
> I would love to hear the top reasons that made you realize homeschooling was the right decision for you. I have done so much research on homeschooling that my head is spinning. I would just love to hear from other moms why you love homeschooling. Also, are there any moms out there that discovered it wasn't for them? Any experiences would be greatly appreciated!




Our reason started out because we were not fond of the school our DD was zoned for.  But than really the TOP reason is flexiblity.  Dh is in the military.  We move alot.  Teacher, school work and standards move with us.  We lose very little time when we move.  We can do school when/where/how we want.  We do school around dance/holidays/family/military stuff.  Our kids are exposed to so much because we can be flexible.


----------



## MissNurse

Aidensmommy22 said:


> Hi everyone! I just found this thread & I am considering homeschool. It's all I've been able to think about for the past few weeks. I'm not sure if it's the Lord leading me in this direction or what. I have been praying for wisdom & guidance. I wouldn't be so scared to do it if I didn't know me so well. I am unorganized, distracted easily & frankly, sometimes my boys drive me crazy!My oldest son is in Kindergarten at public school. We love his school. It's in a very small town, only 140 students total in K-5. However, when they leave this school, they combine 3 schools to form a middle & high school. This is where I went to school & I am a nervous wreck about sending them there. While I do love our school now, I know if I let my boys go to 5th grade, they will not want to homeschool at that point.
> 
> I would love to hear the top reasons that made you realize homeschooling was the right decision for you. I have done so much research on homeschooling that my head is spinning. I would just love to hear from other moms why you love homeschooling. Also, are there any moms out there that discovered it wasn't for them? Any experiences would be greatly appreciated!



I pulled my DD and DS out of school in their 5th and 1st grade years.  They were totally on board with it!  We had just moved, and the school where we live now is terrible.  We had been considering it before moving though, as I had been a school nurse in the Arkansas system for 6 years.  I was less than thrilled with the education system.  Loved my coworkers, but public education is simply broken, in my opinion.  The kids LOVE homeschooling!  I am not organized either, but we work through it together.  Lots of trial and error!  I ask them if they want to go back to public school, and they say no faster than I can finish the question.


----------



## Cinderellabride

Hi,

   Can I join you? I have to 2 boys. One just turned 5, and the other is about to turn 4. We plan to officially start homeschooling Kindergarten in September; although, I am starting some stuff with him now. I had previously been a stay at home mom, until recently, and our goal is to get me back home starting this summer. They boys are in a preschool that we absolutely love, but starting in Kindergarten we are going to be homeschooling, which was our original plan anyway. Obviously, there is a much a longer story to why we sent them to preschool, and why I went to work, but this is the quick version. LOL


----------



## kc10family

steves1bear said:


> I currently have two kids in public school, 4th and 1st grades. We have thought about homeschooling our daughter (the 4th grader) for several years, but have stayed with public school because it just wasn't the right time.
> 
> Well, we are going to be relocating for 7 months, from Hawaii to Utah, while my DH is on sabbatical. We thought this would be a great time to try homeschooling. If it didn't work, we would be back home and could put her back in public school.
> 
> I'm inexperienced in setting up a curriculum that would meet the standards and don't really feel comfortable doing it. What online options are available that have an already established curriculum? We've looked into the K12 program, but the options available in Utah want a year commitment and she has to be physically in Utah for state testing. By the time testing comes around, we'll be back in Hawaii and they are not willing to allow out of state testing.
> 
> Are there any other good options for online schools?
> 
> Thanks!


 
http://www.connectionsacademy.com/free-online-public-school.aspx
http://www.aoacademy.com/info-sheets/online-private.php
http://www.laurelsprings.com/

A friend of mine is using connections this year but will not next, she wants to try something else.
I use AOA and like it. 
I found Laurel Springs in a google search.


----------



## MissNurse

A friend of mine was asking me about summer reinforcement for her son (finishing 2nd grade public school).  She said he needed help in spelling and math.  She's looking for something not computer based.  Any ideas?  My DS does well in those areas, so I don't have much to go on.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Jessica14

Aidensmommy22 said:


> I would love to hear the top reasons that made you realize homeschooling was the right decision for you. I have done so much research on homeschooling that my head is spinning. I would just love to hear from other moms why you love homeschooling. Also, are there any moms out there that discovered it wasn't for them? Any experiences would be greatly appreciated!



My reasons may be silly in some ways, but I'm glad we did it.  A little background-I taught kindergarten for 6 years and second for 6 years, left to be a SAHM, went back to subbing when my kids got to school (in their district and building) and then pulled them out two years ago.  We homeschool becacuse
1. My daughter needed more of a challenge in reading.
2. My son needed more help than the school could give him. He was behind by quite a bit.
3. The school was not being run well.
4. The previous principal was railroaded out of his position because of a vindictive superintendent and a rogue PTA member.  By the way, he is fine now and supports our decision.
5. Teachers are not allowed to teach.
6. There is no room for creativity in the classroom.
7. The district didn't hire me and I was tired of subbing so I brought my own kids home.
8. From what I understand now, the district has really had some major issues in the last couple of years and I am not comfortable with some of the buildings they would go to.
9.  Its a challenge, but fun!
10. We have met some great people and my son has more friends than he ever had in school.
11. No rush to grow up too fast.
12. We are able to go on trips and visit museums whenever we want and not just on weekends or school vacations.

I hope that helps!
Jessica


----------



## Mommaof3

Arkum said:


> I think we will be taking the leap this next school year to homeschool.  My son will be starting 1st grade.  My daughter misses the cut off by 6 days to start kindergarten so I figure I will be working with her as well.  I taught elementary school for 6 years before my daughter was born so I have confidence in knowing what I'm doing.  I'm just worried that my son may choose some days to not cooperate.  He's pretty stubborn!  I'm excited to start planning out curriculum and I think I've found a co-op that meets once a week that we would be interested in.  What other pointers cold you help me out with?



I taught before my children were born and then I schooled at home.  I had one that was stubborn, one whose attention was on everything but school, and one that needed nothing from me!  I usually let the stubborn child school in every creative way possible......chalk on the driveway, long strips of newsprint and paint, spelling words with a label maker, camera with pictures in a scrapbook, a singing presentation to the family, posterboard presentation, etc.  She just would not do things with pencil and paper.  One day she cut out letters from magazines for her spelling words and she went through a phase where she wrote with her finger in dry jello that was on a cookie sheet.  I just sat beside her and checked each one.  If is was right, I let her lick her finger.  My point is, think outside the box with stubborn children.  One of the craziest things she did was use herself and her twin brothers to form the letters of the alphabet and we took picture of each letter.  Then I printed several copies of each letter and put each letter in a ziplock and the set into a shoebox.  She practiced making words using our people letters!  She would do stuff like this with no problem.  But give her pencil and paper and the fight was on!  She had learning problems and in on the autism spectrum so she needed "creative consistency"! Some days we cried and some days were smooth sailing.

Anyway........hope all goes well for all of you!  Hang in there even when things are tough.  Enjoy your children.  Mine are all grown and just about finished with college.  And just so you know.....they do well in college; read, write and compute well; speak well in public; love life, others and the Lord; and you would never know they were schooled at home unless they told you!  It really did work for us! 
Melissa


----------



## Arkum

Melissa, thank you so much for sharing!  I appreciate you taking the time to put me more at ease.


----------



## EnduringWone

Wow! I never knew Dis had a homeschool thread, awesome!

I homeschool my third grader and I co-op with Classical Conversations and just love it.

I am thankful that my husband and myself can do this for our daughter.


----------



## lovethattink

Homeschool Days at Legoland!

http://florida.legoland.com/en/buy_tickets/Groups/education/Home-School-Days/


----------



## kc10family

MissNurse said:


> A friend of mine was asking me about summer reinforcement for her son (finishing 2nd grade public school). She said he needed help in spelling and math. She's looking for something not computer based. Any ideas? My DS does well in those areas, so I don't have much to go on. Any help appreciated!


 
I have found worksheet books, flash cards and other stuff at many stores like Dollar Tree, Walmart, Target, Costco, Sams Club.  My favorite stuff was the crazy finds at the Dollar Tree .


----------



## Happiest mommy

Any homeschool days in NYC?


----------



## GusGus77

Homeschool buyers coop has Time4Learning for half off one month for new subscribers to the program during the month of April. I know several people here have mentioned the program.


----------



## erinmomof2

After spending the past two years debating the pros and cons of homeschooling, we our officially homeschooling.  We pulled oldest DD out of school after spring break.  So far we're only 3 days in, but it's going pretty good.  This year has been really hard on her and she's been dealing with what I call emotional bullying.  She went from a happy fun kid to being sad and depressed.... and she's only 8.  Even though it hasn't been that long I'm already seeing her mood improve and she seems so much happier.  I think just knowing she doesn't have to go back has been a huge relief for her.  I'm a little nervous about this and hoping I don't screw up trying to teach her myself!

Younger DD is still in the school.  She's only in Kindergarten and wants to finish the year and go on a field trip she has coming up.  So the plan is to let her finish Kindergarten and hopefully we'll homeschool both of them in the fall.

One question, does anyone here use Calvert Virtual school?  We have a tuition free virtual school in our county using Calvert Virtual but I don't know anyone who uses it.  Any reviews or tips?  As of now we're leaning towards using that in the fall.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We are just about rounding out Month 2 of homeschooling and we are IN LOVE! It's something that is developing confidence in my children and bringing together siblings and making them friends. Together we are growing as a family, the children are excelling and it has just been nothing but positive experiences for us!! 

Thank you so much for the advice and everything we have been given here!!


----------



## Nanu57v

I'm so excited! I had a friend order Sonlight and she asked me for my referral ID.  I gave it to her thinking I'd get like $10 off...no I got $87 in free product!!! So, now I'm shopping.  I'm ordering the next Singapore Math Text and WB for my 8 year old because she'll be done with hers in 3 weeks.  And a new handwriting book...but what else? Hmmm...

I was thinking about our 7th grader who is NOT homeschooled.  She is a good student, but has many gaps in learning due to her being moved around a ton before she came to live with us a few months ago, so she lacks building blocks of math, like addition and multiplication facts.  I thought about a workbook for her to do this summer.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Grammyof2

I HS my 12 year old daughter and wonder if anyone has used Grammarlogues or One Year Adventure Novel? I know OYAN is recommended for HS but wondered if anyone used it for a younger student? Thanks is advance!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Nanu57v said:


> I'm so excited! I had a friend order Sonlight and she asked me for my referral ID.  I gave it to her thinking I'd get like $10 off...no I got $87 in free product!!! So, now I'm shopping.  I'm ordering the next Singapore Math Text and WB for my 8 year old because she'll be done with hers in 3 weeks.  And a new handwriting book...but what else? Hmmm...
> 
> I was thinking about our 7th grader who is NOT homeschooled.  She is a good student, but has many gaps in learning due to her being moved around a ton before she came to live with us a few months ago, so she lacks building blocks of math, like addition and multiplication facts.  I thought about a workbook for her to do this summer.  Any suggestions?




AWESOME on the CREDIT!!! Free books are so much fun!!!


----------



## bcbmommy

I just pulled my dd out of public school a couple weeks ago.  She's a sophomore in high school, and has been begging to come home for 3 years.  I have wanted to homeschool since my children were babies, but my dh didn't share that passion/belief.  So here we are, years down the road, and I'm gradually bringing them home.  My 14 y.o. Ds thinks he wants to go to public high school next year, so we will see...but my 10 y.o. will be homeschooled, along with my toddler, and of course my oldest dd.  

Last night, my 14 y.o ds starts telling me that homeschoolers cannot get into college, and that his sister is just taking the easy way out, etc.  I was shocked!!  I knew that he did not come up with this on his own.  He finally admits that Grandpa said those things to him!  To say that I'm angry is putting it lightly.  I'm fuming!!!  This caused a HUGE fight with my dh last night, which almost led to me kicking him out of the house.  Ugh.  I regret letting it get to me in that way.  My dh did call his dad and supposedly explained things to him.   I say supposedly because I don't know that even my dh understands my desire to homeschool.  He's never been interested enough to read or learn anything about it.  He's like the typical person that lives in this small town.  They know one way of doing things, and that's all they care to know, or think about.  Can you tell I'm bitter??  

I want to email his parents.  I want them to be informed, from me, not from what they hear from dh's brother.  I know I need to calm down first, though, because I will say things I'll regret if I do it now.   Has anyone else dealt with this?  What did you do?  

Thanks for listening to me ramble.  I'm open to advice.


----------



## hsmamainva

Some people really want to know more about homeschooling and some just don't want to understand it and will never try to.

I've homeschooled for 17 years and my MIL still doesn't approve of it.  Oldest dd started taking college classes at 15.  She's now about to graduate with her BA in Psychology and then headed off to pursue a Masters in Occupational Therapy.

Think my MIL would have changed her mind about homeschooling, wouldn't you?  But no...she hasn't.

My oldest son just enrolled at the community college.  He has high functioning autism.  My MIL insisted that there was no way I could homeschool him.  He would have to go to public school so they could train him to gather the shopping carts at the grocery store because that would be his job when he was an adult -- he was 6 at the time of this conversation!  Needless to say, he won't be gathering shopping carts.  He's pursuing an AAS degree in Information Systems Technology.

Just learn the phrase, "This works for our family," and leave it at that.  You'll have to grow a thick hide and don't vent about homeschooling when times get tough (which they will) because that's going to just give them more ammunition.  Vent to other homeschoolers, online or in person.

Hang in there!


----------



## DisneyMom5

bcbmommy said:


> I just pulled my dd out of public school a couple weeks ago.  She's a sophomore in high school, and has been begging to come home for 3 years.  I have wanted to homeschool since my children were babies, but my dh didn't share that passion/belief.  So here we are, years down the road, and I'm gradually bringing them home.  My 14 y.o. Ds thinks he wants to go to public high school next year, so we will see...but my 10 y.o. will be homeschooled, along with my toddler, and of course my oldest dd.
> 
> Last night, my 14 y.o ds starts telling me that homeschoolers cannot get into college, and that his sister is just taking the easy way out, etc.  I was shocked!!  I knew that he did not come up with this on his own.  He finally admits that Grandpa said those things to him!  To say that I'm angry is putting it lightly.  I'm fuming!!!  This caused a HUGE fight with my dh last night, which almost led to me kicking him out of the house.  Ugh.  I regret letting it get to me in that way.  My dh did call his dad and supposedly explained things to him.   I say supposedly because I don't know that even my dh understands my desire to homeschool.  He's never been interested enough to read or learn anything about it.  He's like the typical person that lives in this small town.  They know one way of doing things, and that's all they care to know, or think about.  Can you tell I'm bitter??
> 
> I want to email his parents.  I want them to be informed, from me, not from what they hear from dh's brother.  I know I need to calm down first, though, because I will say things I'll regret if I do it now.   Has anyone else dealt with this?  What did you do?
> 
> Thanks for listening to me ramble.  I'm open to advice.





hsmamainva said:


> Just learn the phrase, "This works for our family," and leave it at that.  You'll have to grow a thick hide and don't vent about homeschooling when times get tough (which they will) because that's going to just give them more ammunition.  Vent to other homeschoolers, online or in person.
> 
> Hang in there!



What she said.  No need to defend yourself to anyone.  So what if they think homeschoolers don't go to college?  They are wrong.
You can tell your child the truth, and even back it up if the child needs proof, and move on.
If any of your homeschooled kids decide to go to college, they will have proven them wrong.  Grandparents might even come to brag about that exceptional homeschooling kid that actually got into college.  

Don't bother spending time worrying or getting upset over what others think or do...spend time making happy moments for your own family...without them.


----------



## ::danielle::

Nanu57v said:
			
		

> I'm so excited! I had a friend order Sonlight and she asked me for my referral ID.  I gave it to her thinking I'd get like $10 off...no I got $87 in free product!!! So, now I'm shopping.  I'm ordering the next Singapore Math Text and WB for my 8 year old because she'll be done with hers in 3 weeks.  And a new handwriting book...but what else? Hmmm...
> 
> I was thinking about our 7th grader who is NOT homeschooled.  She is a good student, but has many gaps in learning due to her being moved around a ton before she came to live with us a few months ago, so she lacks building blocks of math, like addition and multiplication facts.  I thought about a workbook for her to do this summer.  Any suggestions?



I've read good reviews on Amazon about the Kumon books. It's not a full on homeschool curriculum but I'm planning to use it to supplement my son's public school education. They have addition, subtraction, multiplication, division, word problems, etc.


----------



## bcbmommy

Thank you, Kelly.  I'm going to keep reciting that phrase to myself until it easily rolls off my tongue.  Love it!  Goodness, you really would think your MIL would have a change of heart after all that!  Sad that she doesn't, though.  Or maybe she doesn't want to admit it?  

I knew that people would have all the usual annoying questions about homeschooling, but it's just even more annoying because it's family.  I just need to stop thinking about what they said, because it's completely ruining my day and affecting my family.  

I really appreciate your advice and support.  Thanks!




hsmamainva said:


> Some people really want to know more about homeschooling and some just don't want to understand it and will never try to.
> 
> I've homeschooled for 17 years and my MIL still doesn't approve of it.  Oldest dd started taking college classes at 15.  She's now about to graduate with her BA in Psychology and then headed off to pursue a Masters in Occupational Therapy.
> 
> Think my MIL would have changed her mind about homeschooling, wouldn't you?  But no...she hasn't.
> 
> My oldest son just enrolled at the community college.  He has high functioning autism.  My MIL insisted that there was no way I could homeschool him.  He would have to go to public school so they could train him to gather the shopping carts at the grocery store because that would be his job when he was an adult -- he was 6 at the time of this conversation!  Needless to say, he won't be gathering shopping carts.  He's pursuing an AAS degree in Information Systems Technology.
> 
> Just learn the phrase, "This works for our family," and leave it at that.  You'll have to grow a thick hide and don't vent about homeschooling when times get tough (which they will) because that's going to just give them more ammunition.  Vent to other homeschoolers, online or in person.
> 
> Hang in there!


----------



## bcbmommy

Thanks so much!  Reading this and Kelly's reply really helped me today.  You're both absolutely right about not letting it bother me.  I'm sure this will not be the last time someone turns their nose up at our decision.  




DisneyMom5 said:


> What she said.  No need to defend yourself to anyone.  So what if they think homeschoolers don't go to college?  They are wrong.
> You can tell your child the truth, and even back it up if the child needs proof, and move on.
> If any of your homeschooled kids decide to go to college, they will have proven them wrong.  Grandparents might even come to brag about that exceptional homeschooling kid that actually got into college.
> 
> Don't bother spending time worrying or getting upset over what others think or do...spend time making happy moments for your own family...without them.


----------



## momimouse27

hsmamainva said:


> Some people really want to know more about homeschooling and some just don't want to understand it and will never try to.
> 
> I've homeschooled for 17 years and my MIL still doesn't approve of it.  Oldest dd started taking college classes at 15.  She's now about to graduate with her BA in Psychology and then headed off to pursue a Masters in Occupational Therapy.
> 
> Think my MIL would have changed her mind about homeschooling, wouldn't you?  But no...she hasn't.
> 
> My oldest son just enrolled at the community college.  He has high functioning autism.  My MIL insisted that there was no way I could homeschool him.  He would have to go to public school so they could train him to gather the shopping carts at the grocery store because that would be his job when he was an adult -- he was 6 at the time of this conversation!  Needless to say, he won't be gathering shopping carts.  He's pursuing an AAS degree in Information Systems Technology.
> 
> Just learn the phrase, "This works for our family," and leave it at that.  You'll have to grow a thick hide and don't vent about homeschooling when times get tough (which they will) because that's going to just give them more ammunition.  Vent to other homeschoolers, online or in person.
> 
> Hang in there!



This!!  Grow that thick hide.  No one lives your life but you.  I am from a small town(don't live there now) and I've gotten flack from people who still live there.  I had to decide I just don't care what they think.  

Its hard, but you'll get there!


----------



## chris31997

bcbmommy said:


> I just pulled my dd out of public school a couple weeks ago.  She's a sophomore in high school, and has been begging to come home for 3 years.  I have wanted to homeschool since my children were babies, but my dh didn't share that passion/belief.  So here we are, years down the road, and I'm gradually bringing them home.  My 14 y.o. Ds thinks he wants to go to public high school next year, so we will see...but my 10 y.o. will be homeschooled, along with my toddler, and of course my oldest dd.
> 
> Last night, my 14 y.o ds starts telling me that homeschoolers cannot get into college, and that his sister is just taking the easy way out, etc.  I was shocked!!  I knew that he did not come up with this on his own.  He finally admits that Grandpa said those things to him!  To say that I'm angry is putting it lightly.  I'm fuming!!!  This caused a HUGE fight with my dh last night, which almost led to me kicking him out of the house.  Ugh.  I regret letting it get to me in that way.  My dh did call his dad and supposedly explained things to him.   I say supposedly because I don't know that even my dh understands my desire to homeschool.  He's never been interested enough to read or learn anything about it.  He's like the typical person that lives in this small town.  They know one way of doing things, and that's all they care to know, or think about.  Can you tell I'm bitter??
> 
> I want to email his parents.  I want them to be informed, from me, not from what they hear from dh's brother.  I know I need to calm down first, though, because I will say things I'll regret if I do it now.   Has anyone else dealt with this?  What did you do?
> 
> Thanks for listening to me ramble.  I'm open to advice.





You have already heard great advice.  

Thick hide and "This works for my family"

There is hope that people will come around.  They may not say anything, or say something in subtle ways but you can know that they "approve".   Not that we ever needed their permission 

My MIL was one that was against homeschooling.  The more contact she has had with my nieces, the more she is glad that I homeschool.  She is glad that my kids appreciate art, music, black and white movies, making things, and not being attached to some tech device.  She has also watched as we have tailored DD high school to her needs so that she is primed and ready for life as a dancer, be it preforming or teaching it.  She has seen DD bloom as a dancer on stage.  But she is one that will never come out and say anything, it is all subtle

Hang in there.


----------



## Nicolepa

I just have to take a minute to brag on my son.  We just got his testing results back (5th grade) and he did awesome!  This is our 4th year homeschooling and ignoring the year he didn't answer the questions  he has made huge improvements year after year. 

This year he only scored below grade level in two areas spelling and math procedures. The spelling is a huge jump from years past when he's failed that area miserably and the math is just careless errors.  He knows his math cold, he just isn't careful.  (The other math component was PHS.)

Every other area he scored 2-7 years ahead (including 3 areas PHS).  Reading, which is one of the reasons we initially pulled him from PS was 12.6.

I'm so happy for him.  This is a huge boost to his self confidence.

For those of you dealing with unsupportive family members, I emailed the results to my MIL and her response was "what school is he going to next year"   We just smile and tell them that HS is what we (and his audiologist) feel is best for him right now.


----------



## chris31997

Nicolepa said:


> I just have to take a minute to brag on my son.  We just got his testing results back (5th grade) and he did awesome!  This is our 4th year homeschooling and ignoring the year he didn't answer the questions  he has made huge improvements year after year.
> 
> This year he only scored below grade level in two areas spelling and math procedures. The spelling is a huge jump from years past when he's failed that area miserably and the math is just careless errors.  He knows his math cold, he just isn't careful.  (The other math component was PHS.)
> 
> Every other area he scored 2-7 years ahead (including 3 areas PHS).  Reading, which is one of the reasons we initially pulled him from PS was 12.6.
> 
> I'm so happy for him.  This is a huge boost to his self confidence.
> 
> For those of you dealing with unsupportive family members, I emailed the results to my MIL and her response was "what school is he going to next year"   We just smile and tell them that HS is what we (and his audiologist) feel is best for him right now.





GO DS, I think he deserves a trip to Disney 


MIL, some days it just does not pay to tell people anything


----------



## Nicolepa

chris31997 said:


> GO DS, I think he deserves a trip to Disney
> 
> 
> MIL, some days it just does not pay to tell people anything



We are planning 2 weeks in Florida this summer (4-5 days at Disney, the rest in Grandma's pool).  I'll tell him it's his reward for doing so well.  

My DH is ready to explode with his mom.  She's been pretty good about keeping her mouth shut but we were looking at some charter schools.  He didn't get into either one we applied to so he will stay home at least one more year and then go to a private school.   She says "you live in a nice area, just send him to the local middle school, it will be great".  For many reasons that is not an option (for one it's 1200+ students for 3 grades.  Way. To. Big.) So now every time DH talks to her he has to "justify" our choice.  It is what it is and we doing try to convince her, but it still gets annoying.

Oh, but she still wants me to bring the boys during the school year to visit.  Ummm, can't have it both ways.  I can't bring them to visit if they are in school.  ???


----------



## The6ofUs

bcbmommy said:


> I want to email his parents.  I want them to be informed, from me, not from what they hear from dh's brother.  I know I need to calm down first, though, because I will say things I'll regret if I do it now.   Has anyone else dealt with this?  What did you do?
> 
> Thanks for listening to me ramble.  I'm open to advice.



Hi, I just came on here to ask if anyone is going on the group trip to Disney World this year with Carolina Homeschooler and read your question. The CH website has a question and answer section that might help with your problem with your father-in-law. It's at http://www.carolinahomeschooler.com/afaq6.html


----------



## The6ofUs

My parents and in-laws were against homeschooling, too, until they saw the results. Mainly it's difference in my children's behavior compared to most their age that makes them so supportive of homeschooling. Not as much academics, which are fine, too... but it's the fact that my children are so respectful and pleasant to be around (because they've never learned to be otherwise) that finally turned them around.


----------



## The6ofUs

Anyway, like I said before, I'm just wanted to see if anyone here is going on Carolina Homeschooler's group trip to Disney World this year, in November. They're adding Universal and Sea World, too. Here's the link to their trips http://www.carolinahomeschooler.com/atravel.com

Has anyone done Disney's classes?


----------



## Jennybump

The6ofUs said:


> Anyway, like I said before, I'm just wanted to see if anyone here is going on Carolina Homeschooler's group trip to Disney World this year, in November. They're adding Universal and Sea World, too. Here's the link to their trips http://www.carolinahomeschooler.com/atravel.com
> 
> Has anyone done Disney's classes?



Me!  Oooooo, me me me!  Well, we are trying to go on the Carolina Homeschooler trip, anyway, but will have to see how things stand closer to the deadline.  It's the perfect trip, though, as it covers TWO of my three kids' birthdays!  We probably won't have the cash to add Universal, though.  I'll miss Hogsmeade, but I'll also appreciate the opportunity to do a slower pace at Disney.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## Nanu57v

Nicolepa said:


> I just have to take a minute to brag on my son.  We just got his testing results back (5th grade) and he did awesome!  This is our 4th year homeschooling and ignoring the year he didn't answer the questions  he has made huge improvements year after year.
> 
> This year he only scored below grade level in two areas spelling and math procedures. The spelling is a huge jump from years past when he's failed that area miserably and the math is just careless errors.  He knows his math cold, he just isn't careful.  (The other math component was PHS.)
> 
> Every other area he scored 2-7 years ahead (including 3 areas PHS).  Reading, which is one of the reasons we initially pulled him from PS was 12.6.
> 
> I'm so happy for him.  This is a huge boost to his self confidence.
> 
> For those of you dealing with unsupportive family members, I emailed the results to my MIL and her response was "what school is he going to next year"   We just smile and tell them that HS is what we (and his audiologist) feel is best for him right now.


 What testing did he do?


----------



## Nicolepa

Nanu57v said:


> What testing did he do?



He takes the Stanford.


----------



## bellebud

just want to share... 

my dd13 and her bff just went to the NJ Homeschool Prom last night.  They had a great time!  All the kids looked wonderful all dressed up.  I'd say there was about 75 kids.  It was a little over a 2 hour drive for us, so we stayed over in the hotel where the prom was held.  bff's mom and I had a great time too, walking the boardwalk at night, a nice dinner (it was in a jersey shore town).  we all shared a room, so the girls got ready together.  we all arrived by 4pm, went to dinner, relaxed in the room w/ the girls getting ready.  prom was from 8:30pm to 12:30am.  

Next year I may stay there 2 nights (depending on the weather next spring).  We could have laid out on the beach today... gorgeous weather!!  We'll possibly make a weekend of it.  

Our kids don't have to 'miss out' on anything, just because we homeschool


----------



## Gitts2008

Hello Everyone, 

I posted on her awhile back about home schooling my DD, but my DD and DH were against it. Well...a child who is fighting with my daughter stated to my DD's friend that "She (fighting child) will bring a gun to my DD's home."  I am besides myself here and feel that it is now the time. 

I am looking for support here. I think that I can home school, but can I?  DD has a better relationship with DH and DD is going to be 12 and fights me every step of the way.  How do you all do it??


----------



## Nanu57v

I'm more concerned about DH being against it.  You need your husband to be on the same page.

I think that a child who didn't want to be homeschooled would be difficult, but there would be consequences you can enforce.

And I'd make sure that threat was reported.


----------



## jdcthree

Nanu57v said:


> I'm more concerned about DH being against it.  You need your husband to be on the same page.
> 
> I think that a child who didn't want to be homeschooled would be difficult, but there would be consequences you can enforce.
> 
> And I'd make sure that threat was reported.



I agree! Yes, you can do it, but you will need your husband's support. Especially if your dd will be difficult at first. I would figure out what the "fighting" is about with this other girl. Is it a bullying situation? Definitely deal with it no matter what you decide regarding homeschooling!


----------



## Gitts2008

DH is not totally against it. He has serious concerns. I do too, but I am at my end with the state testing, the bullying, lies and boredom that DD experiences on a daily basis.  She has an A average, BUT she is never challenged.  Her weaknesses are math (teacher can not slow down bc of the common core, she has a B in this subject) and her spelling is awful. I do not want to ruin my relationship with DD by being the mom, teacher and school enforcer. Dh works long hours, so everything would fall on me. DD can take private music lessons, join the kids gym, we can go on field trips once a month to a location that she is learning about.......It all sounds great, but oh boy to implement will require a great deal of commitment. 

We (DH and I) are going to a meeting next week at our local library about home schooling. Finding out today that DD is being bullied again was the final straw. The bully's mom had the nerve to drive along side DD while she was walking home from school 2 weeks ago and yell at her. I feel like I am the insane one here bc I know girls bicker. They bicker and life goes on. But to yell at my DD bc DD can not handle  her daughters is bipolar situation (yes, she is dx'd with bipolar), is crazy. 

Oh what a headache tweenager can be and their friends and the school....


----------



## Happiest mommy

Gitts2008  I'm so sorry you are going thru this, but your DH must be on board with this decision, we will be HS this Fall and yes its scary but i'm excited too, I read everything on here and continue to do research I recently joined some HS groups which have been sooo helpful best of luck to you and your family...


----------



## lucigo

Gitts2008 said:


> I do not want to ruin my relationship with DD by being the mom, teacher and school enforcer.



You will be all of those things.  There are days when it can be exhausting.  You will have to create a structure with rewards and consequences.  If she wants to go to school it will be a struggle.  You might consider a virtual school where she will have teachers to answer to (K12, Connections Academy, etc).


----------



## chris31997

Gitts2008 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I posted on her awhile back about home schooling my DD, but my DD and DH were against it. Well...a child who is fighting with my daughter stated to my DD's friend that "She (fighting child) will bring a gun to my DD's home."  I am besides myself here and feel that it is now the time.
> 
> I am looking for support here. I think that I can home school, but can I?  DD has a better relationship with DH and DD is going to be 12 and fights me every step of the way.  How do you all do it??





Gitts2008 said:


> DH is not totally against it. He has serious concerns. I do too, but I am at my end with the state testing, the bullying, lies and boredom that DD experiences on a daily basis.  She has an A average, BUT she is never challenged.  Her weaknesses are math (teacher can not slow down bc of the common core, she has a B in this subject) and her spelling is awful. I do not want to ruin my relationship with DD by being the mom, teacher and school enforcer. Dh works long hours, so everything would fall on me. DD can take private music lessons, join the kids gym, we can go on field trips once a month to a location that she is learning about.......It all sounds great, but oh boy to implement will require a great deal of commitment.
> 
> We (DH and I) are going to a meeting next week at our local library about home schooling. Finding out today that DD is being bullied again was the final straw. The bully's mom had the nerve to drive along side DD while she was walking home from school 2 weeks ago and yell at her. I feel like I am the insane one here bc I know girls bicker. They bicker and life goes on. But to yell at my DD bc DD can not handle  her daughters is bipolar situation (yes, she is dx'd with bipolar), is crazy.
> 
> Oh what a headache tweenager can be and their friends and the school....




Just like what everyone said DH needs to be onboard with this.  Maybe DD needs to go to the meeting with you.  That way she can see that there are other teens being homeschooled and she won't be the only one   You, DH, and DD can sit and talk about what everyone's hang up and fears are about homeschooling.  Then everyone can make a plan to handle those fears.  It maybe not seeing friends or getting out of the house or totally stressed or constant fighting.  Y'all can plan ways to handle the stuff.

This is gona be hard.  There will be days when you and DD are like   Then there will be days when 

But I got a news flash as a parent you already are DD mom, teacher and enforcer.  You are her parent.  You teach DD right and wrong, how to eat numberous other things.  You give DD consequences for breaking your rules.  You already are DD mom, teacher, and enforcer   Just gonna add academics 

If DD is bored in school, before you start any school work.....I suggest you have her tested to place her in a grade.  You may find that she is in 9th for math, 9 for language, 7 for spelling, .....Then you can customize your curriculum to her needs and get her up to speed.

I would also report the threat by the the girl at school and the mom.


----------



## chris31997

Gitts2008, Forgot to let you know it is possible to graduate someone from high school, next year our DD will do it and there are several on here who have also done it.  Just take it one year at a time.


----------



## Gitts2008

Thank you so much everyone. I have requested information from  Connections Academy and The Keystone school. 

K12 stated "There are currently no public schools using the full K¹² program in this state. But new schools are always being added!"

DD is not permitted to attend the home schooling meeting next week. It is for parents only. A mom reached out to me a few months back and offered her assistance, so I will see if we can get together to discuss her experiences. 

How do I get DD tested for her grade level? I saw a few "free" programs. Has anyone used  MINDsprinting's?

In the end DD's friend lied about a few things in the past, so the school states that it's hearsay and not creditable. It's been a VERY rough year for us as a family and this drama just added to DD'd stress level. 

In NY, DD would need to complete 990 hours of instruction. Can I start homeschooling once my school district has approved our individualized home instruction plan (IHIP) even if it's July 15th? I saw article regarding various ways to plan our year, but New York State appears to have strict laws/rules...so I am not sure. 

Thanks again everyone. I am more determined now to show DH and DD that as a family we are making this decision together for the good of our family.


----------



## jdcthree

Gitts2008 said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I have requested information from  Connections Academy and The Keystone school.
> 
> K12 stated "There are currently no public schools using the full K¹² program in this state. But new schools are always being added!"
> 
> DD is not permitted to attend the home schooling meeting next week. It is for parents only. A mom reached out to me a few months back and offered her assistance, so I will see if we can get together to discuss her experiences.
> 
> How do I get DD tested for her grade level? I saw a few "free" programs. Has anyone used  MINDsprinting's?
> 
> In the end DD's friend lied about a few things in the past, so the school states that it's hearsay and not creditable. It's been a VERY rough year for us as a family and this drama just added to DD'd stress level.
> 
> In NY, DD would need to complete 990 hours of instruction. Can I start homeschooling once my school district has approved our individualized home instruction plan (IHIP) even if it's July 15th? I saw article regarding various ways to plan our year, but New York State appears to have strict laws/rules...so I am not sure.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. I am more determined now to show DH and DD that as a family we are making this decision together for the good of our family.



I would check out the HSLDA site for specifics on homeschooling in your state. They can tell you everything you need to know legally. Blessings on your new journey!


----------



## Gitts2008

Thank you all so much   You have taken the scariness out of home schooling. I have received phone calls today from Keystone and connections today. And, both look like promising choices. AND.....After another day of drama our DD can not take anymore bullying or lying by her "friend" and how we are forced to defend her from accusations. 

Rant: I get a text message that so and so pulled my DD's ponytail bc so and so's friend told her to do it and the mother was texting to see if my DD is OK bc my DD is missing a chunk of hair....WHAT. so and so was trying to get past by DD in class and put her hand on the back of DD's chair, which cause a slight pull. I then get a call as to why my DD is telling everyone that blah blah hurt my dd....what..huh....blah blah is very upset and got  called to the main office....what??? DD tells me that the principal asked how she was and DD siad "fine." The principal asked about the incident and DD had no idea what she was talking about..it was a 0.5 on the pain scale. It's a group of three girls and of course their mother's believing the lies.  If it's not DD being a bully, it's DD lying about being bullied and I've had enough. 

Thanks

I am still interested in meeting a homeschooling parent who lives on Long Island....Anyone??

Thanks again and I am very grateful for how you have all shared your knowledge and  support.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Bullying in schools is truly the worst thing ever and I am so glad that you are making the right choice for your child. My daughter was told that she was going to be killed by a boy in her class. That same day that this happened, that same boy hit my son in the face. The school punished my son and didn't believe my daughter, even though there were MANY students present that saw what happened and were trying to tell the teacher (who was on the other side of the room heating up her lunch). It's incredible how much schools try to hide bullying.

We are so happy with our homeschool choice and will continue on our adventure until all 3 children have graduated high school!! We use Seton, which is a Catholic curriculum.


----------



## nataliej_vk

Hello all! I saw this thread and had to post! I am the product of a homeschooling life and honestly I cannot thank my mom enough!!!! It was the best thing to happen to me. I am not scared to be who I am and say what I stand for. I can not homeschool my daughter as I am a single mother but my mom has stepped up again (I love her!!!) and is homeschooling my daughter for me! I try to take her and my dad to Disney every other year as a thank you! So to all you homeschoolers out there your kids will be better for it and THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Gitts2008

I remember us girls bickering but never EVER to the point of threatening physical violence. 

My schools opinion on bullying is believe rumors and whose parents yell the loudest. 

My family and I are not religious, so we are looking into programs that are non-denominational.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

I wish you all the best in your homeschooling adventure. We have been doing it for 6 years now (about to start High school with my oldest), and we know we made the right decision for our family. By the way, constant bullying by a student made us leave public school. The kindergarten teacher told the principal not to place the offender with my son for their 1st grade year. Well...you guessed it. They put them in the same class together. He kept beating on my kid. One day, my son fought back trying to defend himself. He was sent to the principal's office. They threatened to put my son in school suspension, and then proceeded to tell us that they could even fine us. My husband pulled him out of the school right then and there (mid year). We followed that nightmare with a burned out teacher in private school who refused to let the children go for recess amongst many other crazy things. So, homeschool was the result of us running out of options. We are so glad it worked out that way though. I know you can do it. Like a PP said, your DD will most likely thank you for it one day.


----------



## Rayvn

Hi! My name is Leslie.  I am a SAHM of 2 boys. My husband works 2 hours north of where we live at the moment.

Ryan is my eldest son and he is 5.5yo. He is in a PPCD program with inclusion to Pre-K. He will be going to ESY during the summer. Ryan has Autism, Cognitive Comm. Delay, and Motor Incoordination. Ryan is reading at a 1st grade level and doing math at a kinder level. Ryan is working on potty training. Ryan sees many therapists and doctors. He has a limited diet due to sensory issues. Ryan has an immature gut and if he catches the stomach flu or has diarhea, he can miss a whole month of school.Ryan understands a lot more than he can tell me. He just learned his name in April 2012. He learned how old he was in the past 3 months.

Liam is my youngest son and he will be 3yo in 2.5 months. He is a firecracker and doesn't sit still. He just recently graduated from ECI for a Speech Delay. He talks a lot and wants to do "work". Work is coloring, worksheets, construction, cooking, and computer. Liam eats a lot of different foods and is fearless. He has the scratches and bruises to prove that he is my daredevil.

My boys are complete opposites of each other.

I want to supplement Ryan's schooling when he is home during school breaks and sickness. I want to re-direct Liam's energy into learning.

Leslie


----------



## Nanu57v

Rayvn said:


> Hi! My name is Leslie.  I am a SAHM of 2 boys. My husband works 2 hours north of where we live at the moment.
> 
> Ryan is my eldest son and he is 5.5yo. He is in a PPCD program with inclusion to Pre-K. He will be going to ESY during the summer. Ryan has Autism, Cognitive Comm. Delay, and Motor Incoordination. Ryan is reading at a 1st grade level and doing math at a kinder level. Ryan is working on potty training. Ryan sees many therapists and doctors. He has a limited diet due to sensory issues. Ryan has an immature gut and if he catches the stomach flu or has diarhea, he can miss a whole month of school.Ryan understands a lot more than he can tell me. He just learned his name in April 2012. He learned how old he was in the past 3 months.
> 
> Liam is my youngest son and he will be 3yo in 2.5 months. He is a firecracker and doesn't sit still. He just recently graduated from ECI for a Speech Delay. He talks a lot and wants to do "work". Work is coloring, worksheets, construction, cooking, and computer. Liam eats a lot of different foods and is fearless. He has the scratches and bruises to prove that he is my daredevil.
> 
> My boys are complete opposites of each other.
> 
> I want to supplement Ryan's schooling when he is home during school breaks and sickness. I want to re-direct Liam's energy into learning.
> 
> Leslie



Sorry, just saw this! If you are just supplementing, check out superteacherworksheets.com. A subscription is $20 a year. Normally, I cringe at the word "worksheet," but this site is pretty cool. Lots of holiday themed stuff, games, coloring, and of course worksheets at every level. I'd also recommend starfall.com for both of them. An amazing FREE site I think they'd both enjoy.


----------



## 100AcreWood

I would love some advice!  My dd is 6.  She is about to finish kindergarten.  Her teacher says dd is reading at a level 3/4 and should be reading at a level 5 before 1st grade.  I love her teacher but I'm a little stunned that we are at the end of the year and now peddling fast to catch up.  I recognize that dd is struggling to read but I don't know how to help her other than practicing at home.  

Do you have any advice for me?  Any programs I could use this summer to help advance her reading skills?  I have been working with her at home but we're not making much progress.  I have no idea how to teach a child how to read.  

Thanks!


----------



## jdcthree

100AcreWood said:


> I would love some advice!  My dd is 6.  She is about to finish kindergarten.  Her teacher says dd is reading at a level 3/4 and should be reading at a level 5 before 1st grade.  I love her teacher but I'm a little stunned that we are at the end of the year and now peddling fast to catch up.  I recognize that dd is struggling to read but I don't know how to help her other than practicing at home.
> 
> Do you have any advice for me?  Any programs I could use this summer to help advance her reading skills?  I have been working with her at home but we're not making much progress.  I have no idea how to teach a child how to read.
> 
> Thanks!



Reading Works is a wonderful program. I'm not sure how long you want to teach her at home, but if you are willing to put in the work even after the summer, this is great!

http://theworkspeople.com/index.shtml


----------



## Lisa71

Most schools have reading specialists so I would ask for her to be evaluated before you need outside help. Be sure they test for problems too as many kids struggle at first and then catch up.


----------



## Nanu57v

100AcreWood said:


> I would love some advice!  My dd is 6.  She is about to finish kindergarten.  Her teacher says dd is reading at a level 3/4 and should be reading at a level 5 before 1st grade.  I love her teacher but I'm a little stunned that we are at the end of the year and now peddling fast to catch up.  I recognize that dd is struggling to read but I don't know how to help her other than practicing at home.
> 
> Do you have any advice for me?  Any programs I could use this summer to help advance her reading skills?  I have been working with her at home but we're not making much progress.  I have no idea how to teach a child how to read.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not familiar with the levels her teacher is using.  The best "first" books I've found are the Bob Books.  You'll want to start with the "beginning readers" set 1, NOT the ones that say "Kindergarten."  Proceed through sets 1,2,3,4,5.  By the end of book 5, she will be a pretty good reader!  I would also recommend reading to her...a lot!  At least 5 books a day (like the Very Hungry Caterpillar type books, or Olivia the Pig).  She may ask questions about what you are reading, but also learn that stories are fun!

Oh, its important NOT to read her the Bob books, or she may just memorize them.  Those books are for her to read.  You have other books that you can read to her!


----------



## 100AcreWood

Nanu57v said:


> I'm not familiar with the levels her teacher is using.  The best "first" books I've found are the Bob Books.  You'll want to start with the "beginning readers" set 1, NOT the ones that say "Kindergarten."  Proceed through sets 1,2,3,4,5.  By the end of book 5, she will be a pretty good reader!  I would also recommend reading to her...a lot!  At least 5 books a day (like the Very Hungry Caterpillar type books, or Olivia the Pig).  She may ask questions about what you are reading, but also learn that stories are fun!
> 
> Oh, its important NOT to read her the Bob books, or she may just memorize them.  Those books are for her to read.  You have other books that you can read to her!



Thanks for responding!  Looking at the Bob's books on Amazon, I would say she is reading at their level 4 and would have some difficulty with the level 5.  *Is that typical for an average kindergartener?*  We read to our kids a lot.  I thought it was normal until my son's preschool did a contest to see who can read the most books.  Of course we were reading the books to our kids but my son read 50 books and won the award for most books read.  She said he read more than twice the other kids.  I was so surprised!


----------



## wasnotafan

Ventured over here from the DISDads home just to rant for a moment with those who would understand. If you don't want to read a rant just skip and go on...

The Mrs. took DS to the doctors for his immunizations.  Same practice he has used since birth but he hasn't had to go in about 4 years.   They had a new MD in the practice who initially my wife liked until the doctor asked my son where he went to school.  Apparently the atmosphere in the room changed drastically when DS said he was homeschooled.  The doctor is concerned he isn't getting enough socialization.    We are so tired of hearing that.  We choose to homeschool for several reasons not the least of which is the school system here is so bad the state had to come in and take it over.  Living in Appalachia has its benefits but it has its drawbacks as well.  We don't have many other options.  We tired a local private school and after two years of them teaching to the slowest kid in the class we decided homeschooling was our best option.  I don't care how educated you are, if you don't know the whole story then you should refrain from judging the choices others make.  

Rant over.  Just needed to vent.


----------



## jdcthree

wasnotafan said:


> Ventured over here from the DISDads home just to rant for a moment with those who would understand. If you don't want to read a rant just skip and go on...
> 
> The Mrs. took DS to the doctors for his immunizations.  Same practice he has used since birth but he hasn't had to go in about 4 years.   They had a new MD in the practice who initially my wife liked until the doctor asked my son where he went to school.  Apparently the atmosphere in the room changed drastically when DS said he was homeschooled.  The doctor is concerned he isn't getting enough socialization.    We are so tired of hearing that.  We choose to homeschool for several reasons not the least of which is the school system here is so bad the state had to come in and take it over.  Living in Appalachia has its benefits but it has its drawbacks as well.  We don't have many other options.  We tired a local private school and after two years of them teaching to the slowest kid in the class we decided homeschooling was our best option.  I don't care how educated you are, if you don't know the whole story then you should refrain from judging the choices others make.
> 
> Rant over.  Just needed to vent.



Vent away! The socialization argument is old and tired. When someone brings it up, it just shows they know little about homeschooling.


----------



## bumbershoot

100AcreWood said:


> I would love some advice!  My dd is 6.  She is about to finish kindergarten.  Her teacher says dd is reading at a level 3/4 and should be reading at a level 5 before 1st grade.  I love her teacher but I'm a little stunned that we are at the end of the year and now peddling fast to catch up.  I recognize that dd is struggling to read but I don't know how to help her other than practicing at home.
> 
> Do you have any advice for me?  Any programs I could use this summer to help advance her reading skills?  I have been working with her at home but we're not making much progress.  I have no idea how to teach a child how to read.
> 
> Thanks!



My suggestion is to remember that reading isn't something everyone does early.  And I consider K to be early.

When I was in 1st, I was reading at a ridiculously high level, and I was the ONLY one.  Everyone else was much slower and had a harder time with the 1st grade books.  Now they seem to think that MY level is the norm, and it's ridiculous.  All that reading well got me was glasses too early and books that were WAY too advanced for my maturity.  

My son is 9 and is finally finally really reading.  If he'd been in school, he might have been reading a little earlier, but he would HATE it, just like what happened to my husband.  DH is 41 now and is just now becoming a "reader".  He got through high school reading something like THREE books and just recycling his papers on them (ah, the things you could do before the internet), because he was so slow and he disliked it so much.  I truly do not understand why schools are speeding things like reading up so much now.



jdcthree said:


> Vent away! The socialization argument is old and tired.



I might have shared this here before, but I once had someone ask if I was worried about DS's socialization.  Totally normal to be asked that.  Except that she had just had a delightful, encompassing many topics of interest to both of them, 20 minute long conversation with him, just before finding out that we homeschool him.  That I was right there for, so I know they were both engaged in it, and he hadn't just sat there.  He had eye contact and smiles and appropriate remarks and questions and everything.  I could do nothing but tilt my head like a confused puppy and tell her no, I wasn't concerned.  

And this was during our condo building's every other week social party, that he BEGS me to go to so he can visit our neighbors.  I'm the hermit (school-schooled all the way through!) who would prefer to hole up in the condo, emerging only to work out, and they know that.  So it was bizarre.


----------



## 100AcreWood

I talked to a friend who has homeschooled her 6 children on and off depending on the situation and she advised that I hold off worrying until the middle of 1st grade.  I do feel bad for my dd because I know it is no fun to struggle in school.  

She is also having a lot of problems with her handwriting.  So I bought the handwriting without tears book this morning.  Her teacher wasn't worried at first but now she mentions her handwriting often  (I volunteer in the classroom once a week).  Anyway, I thought if I can at least help her with her handwriting that will be one less thing she has to struggle with .  On another note, I agree just in the 5 short years my oldest started kindergarten things have drastically changed.  My dd has an average of 8 pages of math homework a week, plus reading every night and sight words.  She also has quarterly activities to do that I have completely disregarded because she begs me for more play time.  My oldest never had homework in kindergarten.


----------



## jdcthree

100AcreWood said:


> I talked to a friend who has homeschooled her 6 children on and off depending on the situation and she advised that I hold off worrying until the middle of 1st grade.  I do feel bad for my dd because I know it is no fun to struggle in school.
> 
> She is also having a lot of problems with her handwriting.  So I bought the handwriting without tears book this morning.  Her teacher wasn't worried at first but now she mentions her handwriting often  (I volunteer in the classroom once a week).  Anyway, I thought if I can at least help her with her handwriting that will be one less thing she has to struggle with .  On another note, I agree just in the 5 short years my oldest started kindergarten things have drastically changed.  My dd has an average of 8 pages of math homework a week, plus reading every night and sight words.  She also has quarterly activities to do that I have completely disregarded because she begs me for more play time.  My oldest never had homework in kindergarten.



I'm not sure if you saw my prior answer to your post, but the program I mentioned teaches excellent handwriting. Good luck.


----------



## jdcthree

bumbershoot said:


> I might have shared this here before, but I once had someone ask if I was worried about DS's socialization.  Totally normal to be asked that.  Except that she had just had a delightful, encompassing many topics of interest to both of them, 20 minute long conversation with him, just before finding out that we homeschool him.  That I was right there for, so I know they were both engaged in it, and he hadn't just sat there.  He had eye contact and smiles and appropriate remarks and questions and everything.  I could do nothing but tilt my head like a confused puppy and tell her no, I wasn't concerned.
> 
> And this was during our condo building's every other week social party, that he BEGS me to go to so he can visit our neighbors.  I'm the hermit (school-schooled all the way through!) who would prefer to hole up in the condo, emerging only to work out, and they know that.  So it was bizarre.



I don't think most people understand what socialization is. If they did, they would stop asking, lol.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I second the recommendation for the Bob Books. My son has finished set 3 and he is 5. He is supposed to be in his second year of Pre-School (Birthday October 6) but I put him in Kindergarten early and he has tested into First grade already. He struggles a little with reading, but for him it's mainly because he wants to play play play! I had to create reading 'games' for him to get more out of reading, but the BOB books are so quick, that he feels AWESOME when he masters a new one!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

As far as the other suggestion to read 5 books each day, this is an AWESOME thing to do. I have been doing this with my children for years. We follow a 5-A-Day program, where we pick out 5 books on Monday and read those same books every day for a week. This has helped each of my children as the see each word in the book. I also use a pointer when reading to my youngest, so that he can follow each word as I read it.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

jdcthree said:


> I don't think most people understand what socialization is. If they did, they would stop asking, lol.



True!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## theduck619

wasnotafan said:


> Ventured over here from the DISDads home just to rant for a moment with those who would understand. If you don't want to read a rant just skip and go on...
> 
> The Mrs. took DS to the doctors for his immunizations.  Same practice he has used since birth but he hasn't had to go in about 4 years.   They had a new MD in the practice who initially my wife liked until the doctor asked my son where he went to school.  Apparently the atmosphere in the room changed drastically when DS said he was homeschooled.  The doctor is concerned he isn't getting enough socialization.    We are so tired of hearing that.  We choose to homeschool for several reasons not the least of which is the school system here is so bad the state had to come in and take it over.  Living in Appalachia has its benefits but it has its drawbacks as well.  We don't have many other options.  We tired a local private school and after two years of them teaching to the slowest kid in the class we decided homeschooling was our best option.  I don't care how educated you are, if you don't know the whole story then you should refrain from judging the choices others make.
> 
> Rant over.  Just needed to vent.



Every time we get asked that question, I respond that I do worry about socialization which is why WE homeschool.  Then I just stop talking and let it sink in.  Sometimes they respond other times they drop the topic.


----------



## DisneyMom5

theduck619 said:


> Every time we get asked that question, I respond that I do worry about socialization which is why WE homeschool.  Then I just stop talking and let it sink in.  Sometimes they respond other times they drop the topic.



EXACTLY!  LOL

Another answer is to say back to the person "What do you mean by that?"  And let them stumble around explaining it.  

Then, you can follow up with (or just use on it's own), "Oh THAT!!!  Does anyone still believe THAT nonsense???"  And then laugh hilariously as if it's the equivalent of believing the Earth is flat.

OR...you can say "OH...you mean SOCIALIZING. Yeah, we used to get in trouble for that when I was in school.  School isn't really designed for getting to know people of all ages."

Never feel that you have to justify what you are doing to answer a question that even the ask-er doesn't properly understand.


----------



## 100AcreWood

jdcthree said:


> I'm not sure if you saw my prior answer to your post, but the program I mentioned teaches excellent handwriting. Good luck.



I missed a few posts!  Thanks for pointing that out .  I will check out the Bob books too.  I have a ds right behind her so I could start working with him too.


----------



## chris31997

wasnotafan said:


> Ventured over here from the DISDads home just to rant for a moment with those who would understand. If you don't want to read a rant just skip and go on...
> 
> The Mrs. took DS to the doctors for his immunizations.  Same practice he has used since birth but he hasn't had to go in about 4 years.   They had a new MD in the practice who initially my wife liked until the doctor asked my son where he went to school.  Apparently the atmosphere in the room changed drastically when DS said he was homeschooled.  The doctor is concerned he isn't getting enough socialization.    We are so tired of hearing that.  We choose to homeschool for several reasons not the least of which is the school system here is so bad the state had to come in and take it over.  Living in Appalachia has its benefits but it has its drawbacks as well.  We don't have many other options.  We tired a local private school and after two years of them teaching to the slowest kid in the class we decided homeschooling was our best option.  I don't care how educated you are, if you don't know the whole story then you should refrain from judging the choices others make.
> 
> Rant over.  Just needed to vent.





theduck619 said:


> Every time we get asked that question, I respond that I do worry about socialization which is why WE homeschool.  Then I just stop talking and let it sink in.  Sometimes they respond other times they drop the topic.



That is good




DisneyMom5 said:


> EXACTLY!  LOL
> 
> Another answer is to say back to the person "What do you mean by that?"  And let them stumble around explaining it.
> 
> Then, you can follow up with (or just use on it's own), "Oh THAT!!!  Does anyone still believe THAT nonsense???"  And then laugh hilariously as if it's the equivalent of believing the Earth is flat.
> 
> OR...you can say "OH...you mean SOCIALIZING. Yeah, we used to get in trouble for that when I was in school.  School isn't really designed for getting to know people of all ages."
> 
> Never feel that you have to justify what you are doing to answer a question that even the ask-er doesn't properly understand.




Another good one


Posters had it right, people don't understand.  Our kids are some of the best at socializing with people of ALL ages and can handle themselves in ALL situations.  

My kids count as friends other kids+/- at least 3 years.  They play/hang out with all kids. 

The best part I know that my kids know how to handle themselves in just about any situation and location.


----------



## GusGus77

So we got two educational catalogs in the mail in the past few days (one primarily "toys" and one books.) I feel like a kid before Christmas looking to put together my list for Santa!


----------



## Lora

GusGus77 said:


> So we got two educational catalogs in the mail in the past few days (one primarily "toys" and one books.) I feel like a kid before Christmas looking to put together my list for Santa!



I can relate to that!


----------



## Lora

We held our dd's homeschool graduation over the weekend. We had an open house with a mini-recital/ceremony. We made it!  In just two months we'll be driving several states away to take her to college. I am confident that she will be able to thrive there. 

Just sharing to encourage everyone. You can do this, moms!


----------



## chris31997

Lora said:


> We held our dd's homeschool graduation over the weekend. We had an open house with a mini-recital/ceremony. We made it!  In just two months we'll be driving several states away to take her to college. I am confident that she will be able to thrive there.
> 
> Just sharing to encourage everyone. You can do this, moms!




Congrats!!!!!


----------



## CharmingElla

Hi everyone! I'm new here. I have a 20 mo old and I've been looking forward to homeschooling her since she was a newborn.

I have a question, though. I have a supportive husband, but everyone else really downs homeschooling. Like today I had a friend, who works in a corp. office of a well know company, tell me that a girl came in for an interview and it was the worse interview and they think it was because she was homeschooled. She also thinks kids really need that everyday social interaction with other children. I also hear from a lot of other people the same things. It really bums me because I wanted to really do it and now I feel like I might be failing as a mom because I want to do it.

Any advice??


----------



## chris31997

CharmingElla said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here. I have a 20 mo old and I've been looking forward to homeschooling her since she was a newborn.
> 
> I have a question, though. I have a supportive husband, but everyone else really downs homeschooling. Like today I had a friend, who works in a corp. office of a well know company, tell me that a girl came in for an interview and it was the worse interview and they think it was because she was homeschooled. She also thinks kids really need that everyday social interaction with other children. I also hear from a lot of other people the same things. It really bums me because I wanted to really do it and now I feel like I might be failing as a mom because I want to do it.
> 
> Any advice??




Read above about social interaction.  Homeschool kids generally are some of the best at all interactions socially because they have been exposed to lots of differant things/social settings.  

I would have a plan for social interaction.  Then you tell people, "Hey, we will be doing X,Y,Z and my child will be learning to handle themselves with children from ages 0-16 and with adults.  Where do they get that in a school setting when they have to sit there and be quiet for 8 hrs a day?"  I would also back off the telling people right now that you are homeschooling.  They see a baby/toddler and they are not soo sure 

As for your girlfriend: They "think" she was homeschooled.  You are interviewing someone for a job, don't you want to know what their schooling is?  Whoever is interviewing should know what the schooling is, I would think.  Even if they trully did not know, it is possible.  There are the "bookworms" who are not social people and they would not be social in a school setting either.  Mute point.  Interviews can be nerve wrecking, unless you are prepped and prepared for it, you can blow it.


This is something you can totally do.


----------



## bumbershoot

CharmingElla said:


> Like today I had a friend, who works in a corp. office of a well know company, tell me that a girl came in for an interview and it was the worse interview and they think it was because she was homeschooled. She also thinks kids really need that everyday social interaction with other children.



I was school-schooled and I once CRIED during an interview. what would they blame that on?

Also, was the interview done by people of the exact same age or grade group? Because that's the social interaction you get in school. Oh, except "school is not for socializing!" as I heard ALL the time when IN school. 

School is a good place to meet people who will be your friends, but the social process should be happening outside of school (or your school has questionable policies).  We use the Y for friends, personally. And just about every other nice talkative person we meet in a day. 

In all likelihood your child will have job interviews with people older than her. So homeschooling will be good for that different-age/level interaction, and for the education of course. 

Lastly...my brother had only met kids who were very sheltered, extremely family based, and homeschooled  He blamed the social awkwardness on the homeschool part. Then he met other homeschooled kids and realized that there are other factors. What's funny is that I'm really socially awkward, but my brother forgot about that, while we were schooled very much the same way!


----------



## Lisa71

I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.



First of all...why are you posting this on a homeschooling thread full of homeschoolers?  Do you think we will say "Oh, my, I never thought of that.  This person that does not homeschool has just opened my eyes to my foolishness!"

Secondly...do you find that most public or private schools are that varied in culture and ethnicities?
Where I live, if my kids attended public school, they still would be surrounded by kids that look and live much like they do.

What kids need are teachers that are invested in them, as well as parents who are highly involved in their schooling and other activities.  This can be in any school, including (and especially) homeschool.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.




Our children, as well as many other homeschooled children, spend time every day with people of different backgrounds, cultures, races, religions, financial circumstances, varying physical and mental abilities, different ages. We don't need to recreate- it has already been created all around us. In our neighborhood, library, YMCA, parks and recreation activities, nursing homes, grocery store, mall, museums, national, state and local parks, ice skating rink, places of worship, restaurants, 5k races, karate, art classes, drama classes, choir, language classes...Everywhere we go my children engage in conversations with people of all ages, race, religions, genders, economic groups, abilities, cultures. Yes, we actually talk to people in all these places. We have met so many amazing people. Most we never see again but I am so glad we didn't miss that chance.

I taught in public schools for ten years not to mention all the years I attended. I watched as students tend to group themselves together in like groups. (Not all of course) I am very thankful that my children's circle of friends is very unique and varied (and includes many non homeschoolers-we are not isolated) 

"It takes a village to raise a child." Trust me, even though we are our children's primary teachers, most homeschoolers know the value of every teachable moment and the life lessons that come from the others in our "village." And this is the same feeling of many parents that send their children to public or private schools, they just go about it a different way.


Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## chris31997

Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.




Do claim to be an expert on everything, just my kids 

You want me to expose my children to people of differant religons, financial backgrounds, cultures and backgrounds.  

Great!!! So do I.  I want them to do that they are not the only people out there.  I want them to know that there are people in the world that have it worse than them.  BUT I want them to explore and pursue things that they want.

For example, DD loves ballet and classical music.  She was able to help teach/mentor little kids who were begin in ballet.  Actually, she loves dance.  She also learned hula.  She was privilaged enough to have an awsome hula instructor who had competed in the Merry Monarch Festival.  She also got to learn some basic Hawaiian language.  

MIL is German with family still there.  Talk about getting exposed to a differant way of thinking.  Both kids love to talk and see their Oma.  Both kids have gone to Germany and love differant things about Germany.  Their Mother,me, is into researching her family roots.  So, they have found it fun to look into that.  Learned that they are from all over the world, but they love knowing that they have Cherokee in them.

Dad is active duty.  Semper FI.  We have been privilaged to live in several States and now Overseas.  My kids have helped with disaster relief.  They have seen kids from ALL over the world.  One Marine working with my Hubby is from Nigeria working on his Naturalization.  His Family homeschools.  We are currently in the process of studing and learning all we can about our host nation Japan.

Do all homeschoolers do this, no.  Should all homeschoolers do this, no.  This works for our family.  We can customize our schooling to our kids.  It is not one size fits all.


----------



## Mommaof3

Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.



I have been associated with homeschooling for over 20 years.  All 3 of my children were mainly homeschooled.  They did have some private and some public schooling.  For me, the "what about socialization" question was the most asked.  I learned to answer it, but I hate the question.  I am a teacher by profession.  I have taught in public school.  I know what school is about.  It is about learning.  Children do receive a certain type of socialization at school.  It mainly involves learning to get along with children very close to their exact age.  It also involves children loosely similar to their basic culture and background as most public schools pull from neighborhoods. (notice loosely and basic, not exact)  I found in our homeschooling experience that our socialization was broader than what my children would have gotten in school. I find it odd that no one ever asks me about learning. I don't ever recall learning how to "socialize" children when I was in college.  I was taught how to teach and what to teach.  Are social aspects of a child important? Yes!  But for me, broader was better.  And it is not the ONLY thing about schooling.  Not for me.
 I am not an expert on everything.  Never claimed to be.  But I hired tutors, put my children in groups and classes, took my children to collectors, a holocaust  victim, museums, etc.........you get the picture.  There are so many ways to learn besides a room with a classic teacher and a book.

I didn't want to recreate school.  I wanted to teach my children to love learning and to live a lifestyle of always learning something new. For us, it was the ultimate way to learn about the diversity in the world.  I think sometimes you have to set out of the "box" to see that you were in a "box" in the first place.  For us, coming home released us to be free to move about more.

 Climbing off my box now!  Wait!  One more thing.......My son aced his interview with one of the top 4 accounting firms in the country and will be starting that internship soon.  So, yes, homeschooled children can interview appropriately.     Now I am off my box for sure!


----------



## Gitts2008

Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.



Lisa everyone who interacts with my child teaches her something. It could be negative or positive. Every child is different and has different needs.

You're last statement is very close minded.


----------



## disneybound2010

Hi, Everyone. I hope it's ok to jump in here. We pulled DS out of public school in March. He was unhappy, extremely bored, and the school itself had some major safety issues. His teacher was and still is 100% behind us on the decision. Although he is technically going into the 2nd grade, he is working on a 3rd grade level in most subjects. Reading is on par with a 4th grader. Unfortunately, the school would not allow him to work to his potential as they insisted all students must stay on the same page. 

Since March, there has been a huge change in how he looks at school and is excited to learn(we are doing year round schooling.) He actually begs to do work  We have a such a good group of friends and he is involved in multiple activities so he is definitely still getting the interaction and socialization everyone seems so worried about. My only regret is that we did not do this from the very beginning. So far, it has been an amazing experience for all of us


----------



## DisneyMom5

Mommaof3 said:


> I didn't want to recreate school.  I wanted to teach my children to love learning and to live a lifestyle of always learning something new. For us, it was the ultimate way to learn about the diversity in the world.  I think sometimes you have to set out of the "box" to see that you were in a "box" in the first place.  For us, coming home released us to be free to move about more.



Beautiful!


----------



## chris31997

Mommaof3 said:


> Climbing off my box now!  Wait!  One more thing.......My son aced his interview with one of the top 4 accounting firms in the country and will be starting that internship soon.  So, yes, homeschooled children can interview appropriately.     Now I am off my box for sure!



Congrats to your son and your family!!!!


----------



## Nanu57v

disneybound2010 said:


> Hi, Everyone. I hope it's ok to jump in here. We pulled DS out of public school in March. He was unhappy, extremely bored, and the school itself had some major safety issues. His teacher was and still is 100% behind us on the decision. Although he is technically going into the 2nd grade, he is working on a 3rd grade level in most subjects. Reading is on par with a 4th grader. Unfortunately, the school would not allow him to work to his potential as they insisted all students must stay on the same page.
> 
> Since March, there has been a huge change in how he looks at school and is excited to learn(we are doing year round schooling.) He actually begs to do work  We have a such a good group of friends and he is involved in multiple activities so he is definitely still getting the interaction and socialization everyone seems so worried about. My only regret is that we did not do this from the very beginning. So far, it has been an amazing experience for all of us



Sounds wonderful! Keep the ball rolling!


----------



## bumbershoot

Mommaof3 said:


> I know what school is about. It is about learning. Children do receive a certain type of socialization at school. It mainly involves learning to get along with children very close to their exact age. It also involves children loosely similar to their basic culture and background as most public schools pull from neighborhoods.
> 
> ****
> I find it odd that no one ever asks me about learning. I don't ever recall learning how to "socialize" children when I was in college.  I was taught how to teach and what to teach.






We have a neighbor who was in the field of education for his career, and he has nothing but good things to say about my son and his apparent intelligence.  It's pretty neat.  And he's the only one who ever talks about learning.  

And I love how you mention you never were taught hot to socialize kids.  Of course, it's because kids do that on their own, and IMO it's best done outside of school!  School is an easy conduit for friends, and it's when you're with friends that you learn how to interact with other people of your age (and it's when you're in the world that you learn how to be a social person and decent citizen).





Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.



I went to school with two groups; rich and poor.  For the most part, they didn't mix.  I had a few friends who were definitely wealthy, but for the most part those were the "popular" kids and they stuck together.  And almost all of the people in my group were of ONE religion.  Hardly diverse.

And NONE of that ever came up *during classtime*, because classtime is for learning!  7 minute passing periods and 40 minute lunchtimes were the frenzied talking times.  


Kids HAVE teachers that are not their parents; it's called the world.  It's also called gymnastics teachers, dance teachers, etc.  

But I don't know why you think they *need* them.


----------



## jahber

Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.



I for one am SO GLAD I can't recreate what happens in schools at home!  Lord willing, we will never have a kid bullied, threatened with a gun, duct-taped to a chair (as happened here in Fl), made to feel stupid by standardized test scores, told not to draw on the back of their paper (gasp!), or belittled by a teacher in our home. It may happen in the outside world, but why is it absolutely necessary for the formation of an adult to be exposed to these things?  Obviously it's not.  

Now, I know this poster most likely dropped this little gem and fled, but I take it as an opportunity to encourage one another and remind each other WHY we homeschool. It's because we love our kids and believe that parents DO know what's best for their own children...not a stranger in another part of the state or country who has never even seen our children.


----------



## spectrecat

Lisa71 said:
			
		

> Kids need teachers that are not their parents.



Why?

I know my kids better than anyone, and between church activities, horseback riding, sports, martial arts, choir, co-op, etc, I think they receive plenty of instruction from other trusted adults.

Hi! Guess I should introduce myself. 

We will be entering our third year of homeschool this (late) summer/fall. We sort of school year 'round, though we've taken most of June off for summer activities.


----------



## McDonald5

jahber said:


> I for one am SO GLAD I can't recreate what happens in schools at home!  Lord willing, we will never have a kid bullied, threatened with a gun, duct-taped to a chair (as happened here in Fl), made to feel stupid by standardized test scores, told not to draw on the back of their paper (gasp!), or belittled by a teacher in our home. It may happen in the outside world, but why is it absolutely necessary for the formation of an adult to be exposed to these things?  Obviously it's not.
> 
> Now, I know this poster most likely dropped this little gem and fled, but I take it as an opportunity to encourage one another and remind each other WHY we homeschool. It's because we love our kids and believe that parents DO know what's best for their own children...not a stranger in another part of the state or country who has never even seen our children.



THIS, exactly! Love your comment! 

This past year (we will be homeschooling for the first time this coming school year) I went to my Kindergarteners parent teacher conference and was told that the reason she had some things marked off were:
1. She wasn't coloring things "realistic" colors.
2. She didn't include every body part in her drawings of people (they were marked off if they didn't have hands, a neck, ears, a nose, whatever)

I don't know, but I'd like to live in a world where 5 year olds could still color a purple tree with an orange sky and maybe draw their family however they want. Must we crush creativity so early in an effort to make them all fit into their appropriate boxes?


----------



## eisforpants

^^^ This!  My father one time got onto my son for not coloring inside the lines. I just rolled my eyes and was like where in the rules of life does it say you have to stay in the lines. He smiled at me and said apple doesn't fall from the tree. I could never get YOU to color inside the lines either.


----------



## jahber

eisforpants said:


> ^^^ This!  My father one time got onto my son for not coloring inside the lines. I just rolled my eyes and was like where in the rules of life does it say you have to stay in the lines. He smiled at me and said apple doesn't fall from the tree. I could never get YOU to color inside the lines either.



I STILL find myself wanting to "correct" my 9yo daughter when she colors, say, Moses' hair green and his skin yellow. But it makes art personal for her, instead of an exercise in duplicating someone else's work.  It's not easy for me to let go of a lifetime of conformity!  And my son spells his spelling words while jumping from couch to couch. It's not at all the life I envisioned when we started this journey, but it's certainly never boring!


----------



## StuckInKS

Lisa71 said:


> I do not make decisions for other families but no one is an expert on everything and it is not just the socialization but seeing people from other backgrounds, cultures, religions, financial circumstances, that is part of school. You cannot recreate it other ways. Kids need teachers that are not their parents.



LOTS of public schools are not very diverse. There are schools that are all white, schools that are all black and schools that are all Hispanic. There are schools where all the kids are poor and getting free or subsidized lunches, and others where all the kids are well off and need no assistance. Some schools are diverse, but there are others that are not, so that is not always "part of school." 

We have family that is on assistance, family that is wealthy and family that is somewhere in between; my extended family includes 3 different Hispanic surnames; our children have cousins of Asian decent on both sides; our children have two physically disabled cousins; our neighborhood is 50/50 black and white; our children attend extracurricular activities with children of all ethnicities. I wouldn't call that "recreating" anything. I don't even understand what you mean with that statement. How is my child experiencing diversity at school better than them experiencing it at activities and within their own family and neighborhood?


----------



## PrinceOfPeace

I'm a newbie but so happy to see a thread about homeschooling! I'm subscribing!


----------



## Mom2DisneyRoyalty

My daughter really wants to be homeschooled, so we are going to give it a try before public school starts back up. We will probably begin the week of July 8. We are planning to use Sonlight Core D and Singapore Math 3.  I have a friend who is selling us the Sonlight core for 1/2 price and I found the Singapore on eBay this weekend. We may do God's Design for Science depending upon what is in the Sonlight core we are buying.


----------



## jahber

Mom2DisneyRoyalty said:


> My daughter really wants to be homeschooled, so we are going to give it a try before public school starts back up. We will probably begin the week of July 8. We are planning to use Sonlight Core D and Singapore Math 3.  I have a friend who is selling us the Sonlight core for 1/2 price and I found the Singapore on eBay this weekend. We may do God's Design for Science depending upon what is in the Sonlight core we are buying.



My only advice would be to take it slow. Only do 3 or 4 hours of "school" a day, and maybe even less as you begin. The transition can be rough for mom and kid, so keep your expectations realistic and try to have FUN!


----------



## Mom2DisneyRoyalty

Thank you for the advice. I'm sure I will have many questions once I get started. I'm glad we attended a homeschool meeting for newbies. It really help with knowing what I have to do in regards to state requirements for the state of Florida. Everything seems easy so far. 

Good luck to the fellow newbies also.


----------



## jahber

Mom2DisneyRoyalty said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'm sure I will have many questions once I get started. I'm glad we attended a homeschool meeting for newbies. It really help with knowing what I have to do in regards to state requirements for the state of Florida. Everything seems easy so far.
> 
> Good luck to the fellow newbies also.



We're in Florida too (Orlando). Florida is a very homeschool friendly state and there are tons of homeschoolers here, so you should have plenty of support. I've never had a person so much as look at me weird for home schooling. They may be thinking it's crazy, but they are too nice to say anything


----------



## DawnM

Hey all.  It has been a very long time since I have posted in here.

My oldest is now a high schooler, middle son is going in to 8th grade, and I have my 4th grader.

We have a really busy summer coming up with camps and backpacking trips and flying across the country to see Grandparents.

We will still fit some school in in-between as we try to do year round school so that we can take our Disney trips in November and such!

I *think* I have our curriculum set up for next year, but for the summer we are doing a Civil War Unit Study.  I have the Civil War DVD set from The Great Courses as well as the Homeschool in the Woods CD for my youngest (on the Civil War.)

Happy Summer everyone!

Dawn


----------



## chris31997

DawnM said:


> Hey all.  It has been a very long time since I have posted in here.
> 
> My oldest is now a high schooler, middle son is going in to 8th grade, and I have my 4th grader.
> 
> We have a really busy summer coming up with camps and backpacking trips and flying across the country to see Grandparents.
> 
> We will still fit some school in in-between as we try to do year round school so that we can take our Disney trips in November and such!
> 
> I *think* I have our curriculum set up for next year, but for the summer we are doing a Civil War Unit Study.  I have the Civil War DVD set from The Great Courses as well as the Homeschool in the Woods CD for my youngest (on the Civil War.)
> 
> Happy Summer everyone!
> 
> Dawn




Have fun with the Civil War study.  Depending on where Grandparents are you could add a side field trip   Being in NC there are lots of places to see or maybe see a re-enactment.

DH was in DC for a year for school and was able to go to Gettysburg(sp).  It was a powerful thing for him and his class, they were not studying Civil War.


----------



## my4girls10

Joining in!  

I love encouragement from other homeschoolers!  I try to encourage when I can, too!

We school year-round, and just got off a week break.  It's amazing how rusty they get with just a week off!  

We are currently using Life of Fred math, Apologia Science (astronomy), Rod and Staff grammar, The Story of the World for history, and McGuffey for our reading.  I'm sure there are some other things thrown in here and there!

Glad to be here!


----------



## lovethattink

Mom2DisneyRoyalty said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'm sure I will have many questions once I get started. I'm glad we attended a homeschool meeting for newbies. It really help with knowing what I have to do in regards to state requirements for the state of Florida. Everything seems easy so far.
> 
> Good luck to the fellow newbies also.



There are so many co-ops and homeschool groups here in FL. I'm a member of the FPEA (Florida Parent-Educators Association). They were so helpful in the beginning. They also host the huge homeschool convention at Gaylord Palms in May. Here's their link if you want to check them out 
http://www.fpea.com/

Thanks to Tim Tebow and Brenda Bennet and all their work in advocating for homeschooling in Florida, there are so many homeschooling opportunities available to our kids.

All the science centers and most of he museums have special classes for homeschoolers. And membership in one, is usually reciprocal to a free entrance to another! Of course, the classes typically cost something.




jahber said:


> We're in Florida too (Orlando). Florida is a very homeschool friendly state and there are tons of homeschoolers here, so you should have plenty of support. I've never had a person so much as look at me weird for home schooling. They may be thinking it's crazy, but they are too nice to say anything



We are in central FL too. It's definitely homeschool friendly with tons of opportunities for our kids. So many that we are very careful what we pick and choose so that ds doesn't get overwhelmed with too many classes or activities.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Happy almost July everyone! How is the Summer treating you all? Who is still in full swing over the Summer? ((Raises hand))

Anyone going to the Illinois Homeschooling Conference in Naperville at the end of July? (Illinois) It's a Catholic conference that I am attending with my co-op and our husbands but curious as to who else may be going.


----------



## my4girls10

Are there any south Mississippi folks here?  We moved here in February, and haven't found a group yet.  Our girls have just begun 6th, 5th, 3rd, and 1st grade. 

TIA!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## McDuck

my4girls10 said:


> Are there any south Mississippi folks here?  We moved here in February, and haven't found a group yet.  Our girls have just begun 6th, 5th, 3rd, and 1st grade.
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I am. My DD is preK so we haven't joined a group yet, but there are a few. Where in South Miss.? I am on the Coast.


----------



## GusGus77

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Happy almost July everyone! How is the Summer treating you all? Who is still in full swing over the Summer? ((Raises hand))
> 
> Anyone going to the Illinois Homeschooling Conference in Naperville at the end of July? (Illinois) It's a Catholic conference that I am attending with my co-op and our husbands but curious as to who else may be going.



I'm going! VERY excited about it! This will be my first homeschool conference.


----------



## bcbmommy

Hi all!  I posted here this past school year, when I pulled my 16 y.o. dd out of school.  She only had about 6ish weeks of school left, but she just couldn't stand one more day of it.  So...I had her work on Khan Academy for a few weeks, then we called it good.  
For this next school year, I will have her and my soon-to-be 5th grader home, and of course, my 2 y.o.  My 9th grader has chosen to go to public school for now.   I feel so relieved that my 5th grader won't be going into middle school at such a young age, and I'm elated that I won't have to deal with the middle school junk again!  Having 2 children go 4 years each there was enough to send me to the loony bin!  
As excited as I am, I'm also scared.  I need to make a decision on dd's curriculum.  My dh is pressuring me to get something ordered for both of them, and to make a plan.  He was not in favor of this to begin with; I prayed & pleaded for a LONG time.  So, I feel that I must prove to him that we can make this work.  DD says she wants to do her schooling through an accredited program, but I don't know that it really matters.  Does it?  I need some guidance in this area.  

I'm so looking forward to this journey!  I just wish my older ds would homeschool with us, as well.  I'm going to be praying and planning, though, just in case.  

I'd love any ideas or opinions from you all!  Thanks!!


----------



## chris31997

bcbmommy said:


> Hi all!  I posted here this past school year, when I pulled my 16 y.o. dd out of school.  She only had about 6ish weeks of school left, but she just couldn't stand one more day of it.  So...I had her work on Khan Academy for a few weeks, then we called it good.
> For this next school year, I will have her and my soon-to-be 5th grader home, and of course, my 2 y.o.  My 9th grader has chosen to go to public school for now.   I feel so relieved that my 5th grader won't be going into middle school at such a young age, and I'm elated that I won't have to deal with the middle school junk again!  Having 2 children go 4 years each there was enough to send me to the loony bin!
> As excited as I am, I'm also scared.  I need to make a decision on dd's curriculum.  My dh is pressuring me to get something ordered for both of them, and to make a plan.  He was not in favor of this to begin with; I prayed & pleaded for a LONG time.  So, I feel that I must prove to him that we can make this work.  DD says she wants to do her schooling through an accredited program, but I don't know that it really matters.  Does it?  I need some guidance in this area.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to this journey!  I just wish my older ds would homeschool with us, as well.  I'm going to be praying and planning, though, just in case.
> 
> I'd love any ideas or opinions from you all!  Thanks!!




An accredited program usually(read IMHO) means something along the lines of Abeka Academey or an Umbrella School.  The umbrella school will keep the records and approve what you are teaching.  You will need to give/show them how many hours and grades.  It sounds hard but it is not.  We have a friend who is doing it through Bridgeway.  I believe their DD will get her high school diploma from Bridgeway also.  It would be a good program for a begining homeschooler who is in high school.  

I have DD high school record all in excel.  Everything she has done for the last 3yrs.  I went back to Abeka for her high school classes because it was written for schools  Alittle comfort for Mommy.  But we do not do the Academt portion.  This year she is doing alittle less from Abeka, but she is doing more from Liberty as a duel enrolled student.  Then I added stuff for her to do with her brother.  Both kids do Abeka.  You don't have to do the same for your kiddos, it can make things easier.  Or it can backfire.  It depends on how your kids learn.


----------



## Ellester

Mom2DisneyRoyalty said:


> My daughter really wants to be homeschooled, so we are going to give it a try before public school starts back up. We will probably begin the week of July 8. We are planning to use Sonlight Core D and Singapore Math 3.  I have a friend who is selling us the Sonlight core for 1/2 price and I found the Singapore on eBay this weekend. We may do God's Design for Science depending upon what is in the Sonlight core we are buying.



My biggest suggestion is to give her time to "decompress" from public school. I think a good rule of thumb is one to two weeks adjustment for each year that she has been in school. So up to 8 weeks for a 4th grader for example. They need time to adjust, it is not the same as learning at school. Especially if you are using something like Sonlight that involves so much reading together. We love Sonlight by the way, we have used it throughout our 8 years of homeschooling. We are finishing up Core E this summer. We've enjoyed A, B+C, and D (back when they were still K, 1+2, and 3!). I've learned so much about history that I never knew, and I was a straight A student!! Have fun enjoying the time with your daughter. I would be surprised if you were wanting to send her back to public school after a few weeks of learning together!



bcbmommy said:


> DD says she wants to do her schooling through an accredited program, but I don't know that it really matters.  Does it?  I need some guidance in this area.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to this journey!  I just wish my older ds would homeschool with us, as well.  I'm going to be praying and planning, though, just in case.
> 
> I'd love any ideas or opinions from you all!  Thanks!!



The whole accreditation thing can be a sticky wicket. I would take your dd's wishes into account at her age, it's important that she have buy in. That said, keep in mind that many public schools are no longer "accredited". Here in Georgia there are several entire school systems that have lost their accreditation but are still churning out graduates that go on to attend college. I would highly suggest that she investigate the admission requirements for any colleges she is considering. What they require of homeschoolers differs dramatically and some of the "better" schools can be easier for a homeschool graduate to get into than some of the more mediocre ones. For example, here in Georgia the requirements for admission to Georgia Tech for a homeschool graduate are much more reasonable than the hoops the local 2 year technical college requires. 

You can google "accredited homeschool programs" and get a ton of hits. If your dd is the one wanting the accreditation, I would let her look around and come to you with some suggestions and the reasoning behind them. My 15yo dd couldn't care less about accreditation, but she has her eye on Georgia Tech and knows exactly what she needs to do to increase her chances of admission. She has an instrumental part in planning her curriculum at this stage and that is a big part of keeping her motivated. 

Glad I refound this thread! I don't think I've probably posted on it for several years and I am glad to see that it is still active!!!!


----------



## chris31997

Ellester said:


> The whole accreditation thing can be a sticky wicket. I would take your dd's wishes into account at her age, it's important that she have buy in. That said, keep in mind that many public schools are no longer "accredited". Here in Georgia there are several entire school systems that have lost their accreditation but are still churning out graduates that go on to attend college. I would highly suggest that she investigate the admission requirements for any colleges she is considering. What they require of homeschoolers differs dramatically and some of the "better" schools can be easier for a homeschool graduate to get into than some of the more mediocre ones. For example, here in Georgia the requirements for admission to Georgia Tech for a homeschool graduate are much more reasonable than the hoops the local 2 year technical college requires.
> 
> You can google "accredited homeschool programs" and get a ton of hits. If your dd is the one wanting the accreditation, I would let her look around and come to you with some suggestions and the reasoning behind them. My 15yo dd couldn't care less about accreditation, but she has her eye on Georgia Tech and knows exactly what she needs to do to increase her chances of admission. She has an instrumental part in planning her curriculum at this stage and that is a big part of keeping her motivated.
> 
> Glad I refound this thread! I don't think I've probably posted on it for several years and I am glad to see that it is still active!!!!




Thank you, you made a good point about checking into the colleges.  That is what we did for DD.  I did not even think to mention that.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

GusGus77 said:


> I'm going! VERY excited about it! This will be my first homeschool conference.



YAY!!! We are going too and it's our first conference as well!!! We cannot wait!!


----------



## bcbmommy

chris31997 said:


> An accredited program usually(read IMHO) means something along the lines of Abeka Academey or an Umbrella School.  The umbrella school will keep the records and approve what you are teaching.  You will need to give/show them how many hours and grades.  It sounds hard but it is not.  We have a friend who is doing it through Bridgeway.  I believe their DD will get her high school diploma from Bridgeway also.  It would be a good program for a begining homeschooler who is in high school.
> 
> I have DD high school record all in excel.  Everything she has done for the last 3yrs.  I went back to Abeka for her high school classes because it was written for schools  Alittle comfort for Mommy.  But we do not do the Academt portion.  This year she is doing alittle less from Abeka, but she is doing more from Liberty as a duel enrolled student.  Then I added stuff for her to do with her brother.  Both kids do Abeka.  You don't have to do the same for your kiddos, it can make things easier.  Or it can backfire.  It depends on how your kids learn.



Thank you for your response.  I think one of the reasons DD wants accredited is because she feels like that is more of a "real" school.  I don't necessarily share that opinion, but I get what she's saying.  I think it's normal for those of us who are used to the public school way of doing things.  Thankfully, we're gettin' off that boat, though!   
From just looking at a few of the online academies, goodness, they are expensive!  
I've got another browser open right now, though, and am looking at Abeka.  It looks a little more reasonable if we just order books and do it ourselves.  Hopefully I'm reading that right.  Again, thank you!!


----------



## bcbmommy

Ellester said:


> The whole accreditation thing can be a sticky wicket. I would take your dd's wishes into account at her age, it's important that she have buy in. That said, keep in mind that many public schools are no longer "accredited". Here in Georgia there are several entire school systems that have lost their accreditation but are still churning out graduates that go on to attend college. I would highly suggest that she investigate the admission requirements for any colleges she is considering. What they require of homeschoolers differs dramatically and some of the "better" schools can be easier for a homeschool graduate to get into than some of the more mediocre ones. For example, here in Georgia the requirements for admission to Georgia Tech for a homeschool graduate are much more reasonable than the hoops the local 2 year technical college requires.
> 
> You can google "accredited homeschool programs" and get a ton of hits. If your dd is the one wanting the accreditation, I would let her look around and come to you with some suggestions and the reasoning behind them. My 15yo dd couldn't care less about accreditation, but she has her eye on Georgia Tech and knows exactly what she needs to do to increase her chances of admission. She has an instrumental part in planning her curriculum at this stage and that is a big part of keeping her motivated.
> 
> Glad I refound this thread! I don't think I've probably posted on it for several years and I am glad to see that it is still active!!!!



Thanks so much!!  I had no idea that some school districts weren't accredited.  This information will be good to share with my dh and dd.  I'm going to take your advice and call the schools she has shown interest in.  

A big fear of mine if we decide to do our own thing, is her transcript.  I don't know the first thing about it, and I'm so afraid I'm going to mess something up that will affect her future.  Are you doing your dd's transcript, and if so, is it complicated?


----------



## bcbmommy

Omgoodness.  So, I decided to look up our district's report card to see how they rate academically.  I'm in shock.  Our high school rates 32, out of 100.  I thought that was bad until I looked up the middle school.  It rates 1 out of 100.  One!!  Is this right?  How can a school be that bad and not get shut down??


----------



## JoanneDisFan

bcbmommy said:


> Omgoodness.  So, I decided to look up our district's report card to see how they rate academically.  I'm in shock.  Our high school rates 32, out of 100.  I thought that was bad until I looked up the middle school.  It rates 1 out of 100.  One!!  Is this right?  How can a school be that bad and not get shut down??



Where did you go to get the school ratings?


----------



## bcbmommy

JoanneDisFan said:


> Where did you go to get the school ratings?



city-data.com


----------



## lovethattink

bcbmommy said:


> ...DD says she wants to do her schooling through an accredited program, but I don't know that it really matters.  Does it?  I need some guidance in this area...
> 
> I'd love any ideas or opinions from you all!  Thanks!!




My oldest son ran into a problem when he graduated from high school after homeschooling for 2 years. We live in FL. He had absolutely no trouble getting into a state college, but when he applied to different trade schools and the art institute they said they couldn't accept his diploma because it wasn't from a SACs accredited school unless he took the GED. It was frustrating because he took honors classes such as calculus, physics, chemistry and was also dual enrolled at a community college for the last 2 years. He refused to take the GED and went to a state college.


----------



## chris31997

bcbmommy said:


> Thank you for your response.  I think one of the reasons DD wants accredited is because she feels like that is more of a "real" school.  I don't necessarily share that opinion, but I get what she's saying.  I think it's normal for those of us who are used to the public school way of doing things.  Thankfully, we're gettin' off that boat, though!
> From just looking at a few of the online academies, goodness, they are expensive!
> I've got another browser open right now, though, and am looking at Abeka.  It looks a little more reasonable if we just order books and do it ourselves.  Hopefully I'm reading that right.  Again, thank you!!





bcbmommy said:


> Thanks so much!!  I had no idea that some school districts weren't accredited.  This information will be good to share with my dh and dd.  I'm going to take your advice and call the schools she has shown interest in.
> 
> A big fear of mine if we decide to do our own thing, is her transcript.  I don't know the first thing about it, and I'm so afraid I'm going to mess something up that will affect her future.  Are you doing your dd's transcript, and if so, is it complicated?




Yes, Abeka is much cheape rif you buy only the books you want and will use.  It is even cheaper yet, no shipping, if you go to a homeschool display.  You can look that up on the website also.

You can look up on HSLDA how to do a transcript.  I'm not sure if you have to be a member or not to see that.  But I was amazed at how easy it was.  You can also follow your DD's high school transcript and make something similar.

lovethattink, I worked for a school as a student in college.  I know when it comes to accreditation.  Those schools live and die by them.  They can lose  theirs if they even accept classes from nonaccreditted schools.  If you are transferring into a SAC accredditted school, then you really want to document that you are coming from a SAC school.  I also know that some colleges are more homeschool friendly than others.


----------



## Ellester

bcbmommy said:


> Thanks so much!!  I had no idea that some school districts weren't accredited.  This information will be good to share with my dh and dd.  I'm going to take your advice and call the schools she has shown interest in.
> 
> A big fear of mine if we decide to do our own thing, is her transcript.  I don't know the first thing about it, and I'm so afraid I'm going to mess something up that will affect her future.  Are you doing your dd's transcript, and if so, is it complicated?



As mentioned above, there are lots of transcript examples online. I have a running one going for dd. I like www.thehomescholar.com for high school info and encouragement. She even has a transcript service, although I have not used it. If you are really concerned you could go that route. If nothing else, the site is a good starting point.


----------



## Ellester

lovethattink said:


> My oldest son ran into a problem when he graduated from high school after homeschooling for 2 years. We live in FL. He had absolutely no trouble getting into a state college, but when he applied to different trade schools and the art institute they said they couldn't accept his diploma because it wasn't from a SACs accredited school unless he took the GED. It was frustrating because he took honors classes such as calculus, physics, chemistry and was also dual enrolled at a community college for the last 2 years. He refused to take the GED and went to a state college.



Yes, that is how it is around here. The trade schools and some community colleges make it very difficult for homeschoolers, requiring a GED and so forth. It is really ridiculous.


----------



## mum2simon

Joining in here!  Love to see disney loving homeschoolers!  We are from MA and I have 3 boys, 6.5, 4.5 and 21m...so we are in the early stages of our homeschooling, but are loving it!!!!  My favorite part is planning trips and excursions when it is least crowded!! 

We are using a smorgasbord of curriculum including MathUSee, All about Spelling and Handwriting without Tears, at this point our science and literature are left to what interests us in the moment. We are also using some of Amanda Bennett's unit studies when the mood strikes 

Looking forward to getting to know you all...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pocomom

Hi homeschoolers! I am homeschooling mom to a 7th grader, 3rd grader and 3 year old. My older girls loved a few literature units we did where I read aloud to them for most of it and they occassionally took turns - guess I don't do much of that now that they are older....In particular they LOVED  Island of the Blue Dolphins,   I'm looking for suggestions of other books that will hold the interest and be appropriate material-wise for an 8 year old, (blue dolphin was a stretch for her, she hadn't dealt with death etc. in literature before) and a very advanced reader 11 year old... What have your kids loved? 

We've been homeschooling on and off for many years now, and I'm excited to see what this year will bring!The best words of advice I have to anyone homeschooling is to relax....I always buy too much, plan too much and find myself stressing out about what we are doing and and how much is getting done, and then I let it go ... and the kids suddenly find they want to write, they were curious about something in science  or history and can we look into it, or I find my 8 year old doing math in the older one's book, for fun...  the best learning, growing and time we have together is when I give up trying to control and plan it all, and just let it happen.


----------



## lovethattink

chris31997 said:


> Yes, Abeka is much cheape rif you buy only the books you want and will use.  It is even cheaper yet, no shipping, if you go to a homeschool display.  You can look that up on the website also.
> 
> You can look up on HSLDA how to do a transcript.  I'm not sure if you have to be a member or not to see that.  But I was amazed at how easy it was.  You can also follow your DD's high school transcript and make something similar.
> 
> lovethattink, I worked for a school as a student in college.  I know when it comes to accreditation.  Those schools live and die by them.  They can lose  theirs if they even accept classes from nonaccreditted schools.  If you are transferring into a SAC accredditted school, then you really want to document that you are coming from a SAC school.  I also know that some colleges are more homeschool friendly than others.



Yes, it had to do with losing funding. 



Ellester said:


> Yes, that is how it is around here. The trade schools and some community colleges make it very difficult for homeschoolers, requiring a GED and so forth. It is really ridiculous.



It had to do with funding. It was explained to me by our regional rep from the FPEA that diploma mills were a problem. The answer to that was passing laws that required trade schools to accept only students from certain accredited schools. Which of course, affects homeschoolers and students coming from many private schools.


----------



## nadira36

pocomom said:


> Hi homeschoolers! I am homeschooling mom to a 7th grader, 3rd grader and 3 year old. My older girls loved a few literature units we did where I read aloud to them for most of it and they occassionally took turns - guess I don't do much of that now that they are older....In particular they LOVED  Island of the Blue Dolphins,   I'm looking for suggestions of other books that will hold the interest and be appropriate material-wise for an 8 year old, (blue dolphin was a stretch for her, she hadn't dealt with death etc. in literature before) and a very advanced reader 11 year old... What have your kids loved?
> 
> We've been homeschooling on and off for many years now, and I'm excited to see what this year will bring!The best words of advice I have to anyone homeschooling is to relax....I always buy too much, plan too much and find myself stressing out about what we are doing and and how much is getting done, and then I let it go ... and the kids suddenly find they want to write, they were curious about something in science  or history and can we look into it, or I find my 8 year old doing math in the older one's book, for fun...  the best learning, growing and time we have together is when I give up trying to control and plan it all, and just let it happen.



I suggest "Where the Mountain Meets the Moon" this is one of our girls' favourites with a strong female lead. Good for all of your children. We also just finished "Cats of Tanglewood Forest" There is death in it- but everyone comes back to life so it's 'okay' lol The first book is a caldecot winner - 'Cats' has vibrant pictures and very heavy on the folklore feel. 

For books like this, we read them together so we can discuss as we go. Our girls are advanced on what they enjoy and understand, but I still like to debrief and lead discussions - but then my oldest is only 6. ONce she's older I'll give her more freedom to read on her own and then discuss later. Right now she's still very in the moment and then processes over the course of a few days.


----------



## livsmom04

Hi everyone! We are homeschooling this year for the first time! We decided to pull our daughter out of public school because of the issues we've had to deal with the past year. For instance, she has an IEP on file and was to get help if her grades started to fall. Well last year at the beginning of the school year her math grade was a 92 and for the next 2 nine weeks her grades dropped down to a 72 and the school wasn't worried at all. I had to go in every 9 weeks for a meeting on her IEP and no help was offered even when I told them she needs help in Math. She ended up pulling her grade up to a C but she now hates math! She used to love it until this school year. She is going to be in the 4th grade this year and I'm thinking of doing Saxon Math with her, BJU for most of her other studies like English, Writing and Spelling, and Apologia for her Science with the Zoology. Is there anything that I should look into more for her. Thanks so much!


----------



## chris31997

livsmom04 said:


> Hi everyone! We are homeschooling this year for the first time! We decided to pull our daughter out of public school because of the issues we've had to deal with the past year. For instance, she has an IEP on file and was to get help if her grades started to fall. Well last year at the beginning of the school year her math grade was a 92 and for the next 2 nine weeks her grades dropped down to a 72 and the school wasn't worried at all. I had to go in every 9 weeks for a meeting on her IEP and no help was offered even when I told them she needs help in Math. She ended up pulling her grade up to a C but she now hates math! She used to love it until this school year. She is going to be in the 4th grade this year and I'm thinking of doing Saxon Math with her, BJU for most of her other studies like English, Writing and Spelling, and Apologia for her Science with the Zoology. Is there anything that I should look into more for her. Thanks so much!




Is she good at Math?  If your DD is good at math, than I would use Saxon but otherwise I would look at something else.  Saxon is written for the student to "self teach" and if the student is not good/does not like math then it can be difficult.  My kiddos are good at Math and we had to leave Saxon.  It was not for them.

Math U See is suppose to be good, a hands on program.
We use Abeka.  

I think you have the the rest covered great.  I just wanted to warn you about Saxon.  If you can, see if you can borrow someone's and look at it in person and see if it would work for your DD.  Maybe have her sit and work some of it.  I just hate to buy something and it not work, you know what I mean


----------



## jacksmomma

chris31997 said:


> Is she good at Math?  If your DD is good at math, than I would use Saxon but otherwise I would look at something else.  Saxon is written for the student to "self teach" and if the student is not good/does not like math then it can be difficult.  My kiddos are good at Math and we had to leave Saxon.  It was not for them.
> 
> Math U See is suppose to be good, a hands on program.
> We use Abeka.
> 
> I think you have the the rest covered great.  I just wanted to warn you about Saxon.  If you can, see if you can borrow someone's and look at it in person and see if it would work for your DD.  Maybe have her sit and work some of it.  I just hate to buy something and it not work, you know what I mean



We use Math U See and it is amazing!  Our son loves it.  If you have a hands on learner it is a great program that taps into that learning style.


----------



## lovethattink

chris31997 said:


> Math U See is suppose to be good, a hands on program.
> We use Abeka.





jacksmomma said:


> We use Math U See and it is amazing!  Our son loves it.  If you have a hands on learner it is a great program that taps into that learning style.




This is good to know. My son is definitely hands on. We just switched from Abeka to Horizons. Maybe I should have bought Math U See? Guess we'll see how Horizons goes over summer.


----------



## livsmom04

chris31997 said:


> Is she good at Math?  If your DD is good at math, than I would use Saxon but otherwise I would look at something else.  Saxon is written for the student to "self teach" and if the student is not good/does not like math then it can be difficult.  My kiddos are good at Math and we had to leave Saxon.  It was not for them.
> 
> Math U See is suppose to be good, a hands on program.
> We use Abeka.
> 
> I think you have the the rest covered great.  I just wanted to warn you about Saxon.  If you can, see if you can borrow someone's and look at it in person and see if it would work for your DD.  Maybe have her sit and work some of it.  I just hate to buy something and it not work, you know what I mean



My daughter is good at math. We have been doing worksheets and she can do them with no problem. I think it was the teacher and school that weren't giving her the time or chance to do it. I might look at Math U See to see if that would be a good program for her. I can always go up to the homeschool place and see if they have Saxon Math and see if it's something for her.


----------



## mum2simon

We also use Math U See and love it!!!


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

I am going to start "unofficially" homeschooling Kindergarten with our DS5.  In Colorado, Kindergarten is optional.  In our district we could enroll him in a half day Kindergarten for $250 a month at the local elementary school.  My husband and I have been thinking about homeschooling DS5 for almost a year and thought this was the perfect opportunity to give it a trial run.  We can "unofficially" homeschool Kindergarten (no letter of intent or record keeping needed) and see how it goes.  If we love it we continue with 1st grade and if we find it's not for us then he can start first grade at the public school without any hassle.  

I'd love for any homeschooling suggestions, advice or tips!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

mum2simon said:


> We also use Math U See and love it!!!



Another shout out for Math-U-See.  It now goes all the way through Calculus.  I had a not so mathy kid who ended up majoring in Math in college, I think because of her solid foundation in Math-U-See she really "got" calculus when she took it her freshman year of college.  My ds (17) is almost finished with Pre-Calc and will do Calc with Math-U-See.  He is very mathy and really enjoys Steve Demme.  My dd (11) also really enjoys Math-U-See, again I have noticed what a great foundation it gives them.  She also is enjoying using Beast Academy for extra problem solving and critical math thinking skills, ignore the grade levels on the books, just work your way through them.  We are also doing the Historical Connections in Mathematics put out by the AIMS Education Foundation.  
You can make math fun pretty quickly by using Vi Hart's blog, http://vihart.com/ and don't forget Donald Duck in Mathmagic Land.
Make sure to review fractions, they really need to be comfortable with them  to  do well in Algebra.


----------



## CharmingElla

So is there a website or somewhere I can go to see about how to record keep? I'm a little confused on what I need to do. Or do I need to look it up by my state? (GA)


----------



## bcbmommy

DisHmsklMom said:


> Another shout out for Math-U-See.  It now goes all the way through Calculus.  I had a not so mathy kid who ended up majoring in Math in college, I think because of her solid foundation in Math-U-See she really "got" calculus when she took it her freshman year of college.  My ds (17) is almost finished with Pre-Calc and will do Calc with Math-U-See.  He is very mathy and really enjoys Steve Demme.  My dd (11) also really enjoys Math-U-See, again I have noticed what a great foundation it gives them.  She also is enjoying using Beast Academy for extra problem solving and critical math thinking skills, ignore the grade levels on the books, just work your way through them.  We are also doing the Historical Connections in Mathematics put out by the AIMS Education Foundation.
> You can make math fun pretty quickly by using Vi Hart's blog, http://vihart.com/ and don't forget Donald Duck in Mathmagic Land.
> Make sure to review fractions, they really need to be comfortable with them  to  do well in Algebra.



Is MUS a program that one could begin in high school, or is it better having started with that program from the beginning?


----------



## Mommaof3

livsmom04 said:


> Hi everyone! We are homeschooling this year for the first time! We decided to pull our daughter out of public school because of the issues we've had to deal with the past year. For instance, she has an IEP on file and was to get help if her grades started to fall. Well last year at the beginning of the school year her math grade was a 92 and for the next 2 nine weeks her grades dropped down to a 72 and the school wasn't worried at all. I had to go in every 9 weeks for a meeting on her IEP and no help was offered even when I told them she needs help in Math. She ended up pulling her grade up to a C but she now hates math! She used to love it until this school year. She is going to be in the 4th grade this year and I'm thinking of doing Saxon Math with her, BJU for most of her other studies like English, Writing and Spelling, and Apologia for her Science with the Zoology. Is there anything that I should look into more for her. Thanks so much!



Many here have given some great advice about different programs.  I really encourage you to think about the type of learner your child is and not just if she is "good" in a subject.  There are programs that are better for more active, hands on learners and programs that are better for visual learners, etc.  One of the beauties of homeschooling is getting to pick the right type of program for your learner.  Sometimes it is better to go with a whole program for all subjects and sometimes better to pick and choose subjects from different programs.  I usually encourage parents new to homeschooling to pick a whole program that is the best fit overall for the first year.  That gives you time to adjust to the idea and world of homeschooling.  But most importantly, you really get to know the ins and outs of your child's learning style.  Then you can branch out and select a more "tailor made" curriculum.  

Math Thoughts------Saxon is a solid program.  Younger grades are more hands on than the upper grades.  Saxon "spirals" previously learned material into lessons for a built in constant review.  This is good for some learners, esp those with some attention challenges.  It is generally thought of as great for kids that do well in math, but is often recommended in the younger grades for children with learning challenges because of the review.  Math U See is a solid program also.  It is really good for hands on kids.  It seems to hold their attention better.  Abeka is a solid program but not really geared to hands on and often considered more challenging.  Bob Jones is a solid program also, very good but not quite as challenging.  Abeka and Bob Jones are well thought out programs and will expose your children to a well-rounded education.  They offer dvd and umbrella-type options which can be helpful.

So think hard about the type of learner.  I believe many children struggle because they are not being taught in a manner in which they learn.  That is usually what makes them "hate" a subject as they begin to struggle. We are drawn to things that use our strengths and give us success.  But we are all different.  So we should be taught in different ways. 

Best of luck to everyone.  I loved this time of year when you could make plans for the coming year, go to conventions and look at all the new stuff, and meet new people coming over to the "dark side" of education. (Not knocking anyone as I am a public school teacher myself)   I so wish I still had some at home to enjoy.  It is a huge task to educate your children, but soooooo worth every minute.  It is hard at times, but keep going everyone!  You can do it!    

Melissa


----------



## bcbmommy

Mommaof3 said:


> Many here have given some great advice about different programs.  I really encourage you to think about the type of learner your child is and not just if she is "good" in a subject.  There are programs that are better for more active, hands on learners and programs that are better for visual learners, etc.  One of the beauties of homeschooling is getting to pick the right type of program for your learner.  Sometimes it is better to go with a whole program for all subjects and sometimes better to pick and choose subjects from different programs.  I usually encourage parents new to homeschooling to pick a whole program that is the best fit overall for the first year.  That gives you time to adjust to the idea and world of homeschooling.  But most importantly, you really get to know the ins and outs of your child's learning style.  Then you can branch out and select a more "tailor made" curriculum.
> 
> Math Thoughts------Saxon is a solid program.  Younger grades are more hands on than the upper grades.  Saxon "spirals" previously learned material into lessons for a built in constant review.  This is good for some learners, esp those with some attention challenges.  It is generally thought of as great for kids that do well in math, but is often recommended in the younger grades for children with learning challenges because of the review.  Math U See is a solid program also.  It is really good for hands on kids.  It seems to hold their attention better.  Abeka is a solid program but not really geared to hands on and often considered more challenging.  Bob Jones is a solid program also, very good but not quite as challenging.  Abeka and Bob Jones are well thought out programs and will expose your children to a well-rounded education.  They offer dvd and umbrella-type options which can be helpful.
> 
> So think hard about the type of learner.  I believe many children struggle because they are not being taught in a manner in which they learn.  That is usually what makes them "hate" a subject as they begin to struggle. We are drawn to things that use our strengths and give us success.  But we are all different.  So we should be taught in different ways.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.  I loved this time of year when you could make plans for the coming year, go to conventions and look at all the new stuff, and meet new people coming over to the "dark side" of education. (Not knocking anyone as I am a public school teacher myself)   I so wish I still had some at home to enjoy.  It is a huge task to educate your children, but soooooo worth every minute.  It is hard at times, but keep going everyone!  You can do it!
> 
> Melissa



Thank you for this!  I have been planning on homeschooling 2 out of my 3 school-aged children (I also have a 2 y.o.), but just today my ds who will be a freshman told me he thinks he wants to homeschool too.  While I'm so glad, as this is something I've prayed about, I'm 100 times more nervous now.  He is extremely inattentive ADD, and definitely a hands-on learner, so I want to make sure I get the right program for him.  I'm planning on getting the book, 101 Top Picks for Homeschool Curriculum by Cathy Duffy.  Can you recommend any others?


----------



## Mommaof3

bcbmommy said:


> Thank you for this!  I have been planning on homeschooling 2 out of my 3 school-aged children (I also have a 2 y.o.), but just today my ds who will be a freshman told me he thinks he wants to homeschool too.  While I'm so glad, as this is something I've prayed about, I'm 100 times more nervous now.  He is extremely inattentive ADD, and definitely a hands-on learner, so I want to make sure I get the right program for him.  I'm planning on getting the book, 101 Top Picks for Homeschool Curriculum by Cathy Duffy.  Can you recommend any others?



Cathy Duffy is great and has been around for a long time.  For high school, I also liked a book called High School Form-U-La.  I am trying to remember the writer, maybe Barbara Schefler, or something like that.  High school was the most nervous for me as far as keeping records and making sure all was on  the up and up.  I used Abeka DVD a lot for high school, but I kept the grades as opposed to the grades coming from Abeka.  Some subjects went well and others did not.  As I remember, science was great but math did not work well for us.  The spanish was good, but hard.  The Spanish I course covered what our local district covered in 1 and 1/2 years instead of 1 year.  So 2 years of Abeka was 3 years for us.  (My sister was teaching high school Spanish at the time so I am sure about that) Any way.......look for things that would really engage him.  The attention/ADD challenges are probably going to be his greatest problems.  If so, really think outside the box to teach him.  Sometimes computer driven curriculum helps.  The Form-U-La book is really good for outside the box thinking.  Cathy's book will help you to pick more hands on things.  Things that are heavy into read and answer the questions are going to drive him a little crazy. Don't be afraid to alter his assignments to help him succeed.  That is all that an IEP in public school is. Also, in high school, I discussed plans and curriculum with my children.  I felt that were mature enough to have a chance for inclusion in the decision making process.  They began to understand that there were times when it just had to be done, even if they did not want to. But there were some things that I could let it be their way.  It was kinda nice.  Hope you find what your children need.  Hope you have a great year!

Melissa


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We use Saxon and really like it. My daughter skipped 2 grades before we pulled her out of school and my son had skipped 1, this could be why Saxon works for them but so far no issues!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

bcbmommy said:


> Is MUS a program that one could begin in high school, or is it better having started with that program from the beginning?



You can begin in high school, just do the placement tests to figure out what may have been missed and where you should start.  You can call the Math-U-See folks with all your questions, they are great at helping out.


----------



## GusGus77

My kindergartener HATES handwriting. She knows the letters and can pretty much write them all, upper and lower case, but some of them she won't write correctly and she needs to practice for legibility, correct form and general neatness. She also has to work on sizing of the letters. Getting her to practice writing is like pulling teeth. It will literally take her an hour to do a short page of practice letters even though I know she has the ability to do it in about 5 minutes if she would just sit and do it. Any suggestions, tricks, or resources to use? (And tracing is out. She does NOT like to trace things.) She doesn't understand that some things she just has to learn and do and I don't want to start the year with fighting over handwriting. Thanks!


----------



## bumbershoot

GusGus77 said:


> My kindergartener HATES handwriting. She knows the letters and can pretty much write them all, upper and lower case, but some of them she won't write correctly and she needs to practice for legibility, correct form and general neatness. She also has to work on sizing of the letters. Getting her to practice writing is like pulling teeth. It will literally take her an hour to do a short page of practice letters even though I know she has the ability to do it in about 5 minutes if she would just sit and do it. Any suggestions, tricks, or resources to use? (And tracing is out. She does NOT like to trace things.) She doesn't understand that some things she just has to learn and do and I don't want to start the year with fighting over handwriting. Thanks!



Assuming you mean cursive, my suggestion is to stop requiring handwriting right now. Our curriculum doesn't even introduce it until 3rd grade. And if you mean printing I'd still back off for awhile, especially on the need for perfection. She's still very young and has ages to get the proper form down.


----------



## chris31997

GusGus77 said:


> My kindergartener HATES handwriting. She knows the letters and can pretty much write them all, upper and lower case, but some of them she won't write correctly and she needs to practice for legibility, correct form and general neatness. She also has to work on sizing of the letters. Getting her to practice writing is like pulling teeth. It will literally take her an hour to do a short page of practice letters even though I know she has the ability to do it in about 5 minutes if she would just sit and do it. Any suggestions, tricks, or resources to use? (And tracing is out. She does NOT like to trace things.) She doesn't understand that some things she just has to learn and do and I don't want to start the year with fighting over handwriting. Thanks!



Like the PP said have her do the about half the writing for language and spelling for her schoolwork.  Have her do the rest orally to make sure she knows the answers.  Then add drawing work to her day.  There are some easy learn to draw books out there.  The drawing will help her fine motor skills which will help her writing.


----------



## mnewcomer

Have you tried writing with no tears books they have fun little memory games for the letters and how to write them. They give little dots for starting & stopping points to help with sizing. My son would only work in these books for handwriting skills. Have fun with it and it will all fall into place.


----------



## erin327

Hi.  We are new homeschoolers with our oldest starting kindergarten this fall.  Have any of you done Girl Scouts or American Heritage Girls with your homeschooled children?  How did you get information or get involved?


----------



## DreamSweetsLove

Hi, I'm not sure is this is the right place to ask but we live overseas and are not in an international school. I had put off teaching my son how to read in English because the writing system for the language here, Japanese, has three different writing systems and I did not want to overwhelm him. Now that he has a really good base in what he has to know for that language I really need to get him started with English.

I will be in the US for Christmas, is there any text books to teach reading in English and spelling you can recommend? Where is a good place to purchase text books? He is 6 years old and in the first grade. Thank you in advance for any replies or advice!


----------



## bellebud

I'm a homeschooler from NY... my cousin from Florida just informed me she's looking into homeschooling her ds11.  Can anyone from Florida tell me in a nutshell the rules/regs?  I can look them up, but I find having someone tell you in plain English is always better than the regs can explain them.  (NY's seem daunting if you read the rules/regs, but they're really not when someone explains them), knim?

thanks!  She's in the Jacksonville area - if anyone knows any local groups she can look into. tia!


----------



## lovethattink

bellebud said:


> I'm a homeschooler from NY... my cousin from Florida just informed me she's looking into homeschooling her ds11.  Can anyone from Florida tell me in a nutshell the rules/regs?  I can look them up, but I find having someone tell you in plain English is always better than the regs can explain them.  (NY's seem daunting if you read the rules/regs, but they're really not when someone explains them), knim?
> 
> thanks!  She's in the Jacksonville area - if anyone knows any local groups she can look into. tia!



FL requirements.

http://www.fpea.com/about-home-schooling/requirements/

Here is a link to a map and the homeschool groups in each area

http://www.fpea.com/find-your-district/


----------



## bellebud

lovethattink said:


> FL requirements.
> 
> http://www.fpea.com/about-home-schooling/requirements/
> 
> Here is a link to a map and the homeschool groups in each area
> 
> http://www.fpea.com/find-your-district/



Do you homeschool in Florida?  While I appreciate the links, I was looking for some wording from a person, perhaps you, that I can pass along to my cousin. 

For example, in NY, we have to administer a test every other year, beginning in 4th grade.  BUT, unless someone tells you, it's hard to know that you can take the 4th grade year as your "off" year, and test in 5th and 7th, instead of 4th, 6th and 8th.  Even some school districts don't know this until it's explained to them by a homeschooler.  

hope I'm making sense


----------



## spectrecat

bellebud said:
			
		

> I'm a homeschooler from NY... my cousin from Florida just informed me she's looking into homeschooling her ds11.  Can anyone from Florida tell me in a nutshell the rules/regs?  I can look them up, but I find having someone tell you in plain English is always better than the regs can explain them.  (NY's seem daunting if you read the rules/regs, but they're really not when someone explains them), knim?
> 
> thanks!  She's in the Jacksonville area - if anyone knows any local groups she can look into. tia!



 have a friend that just announced that she is homeschooling in JAX this year. She's not on Dis, but I'll message her. I know she is participating with a sort of private school or co-op where they meet twice a month for field trips, chapel, etc. But I think they handle a lot of the requirements. (I am in NM...which is almost as easy as homeschooling in TX!) Her oldest is just starting kindergarten, so she may not have all the info on testing, but she will have something. I will get back to you unless another FL parent beats me to it!


----------



## lovethattink

bellebud said:


> Do you homeschool in Florida?  While I appreciate the links, I was looking for some wording from a person, perhaps you, that I can pass along to my cousin.
> 
> For example, in NY, we have to administer a test every other year, beginning in 4th grade.  BUT, unless someone tells you, it's hard to know that you can take the 4th grade year as your "off" year, and test in 5th and 7th, instead of 4th, 6th and 8th.  Even some school districts don't know this until it's explained to them by a homeschooler.
> 
> hope I'm making sense



Yes, I homeschool in Florida.

First, your cousin will have to decide how she is going to homeschool in Florida. See the first link I gave you. There are 5 options for homeschooling.   
   -Public school
   - Parochial, religious or denominational school
   - Nontraditional private school
   - Home-education program
   - Private tutoring program

Once she has decided which one of the 5 ways to go, then there are different requirements depending on which she chose. 

I chose the route of a nontraditional private school ie. umbrella school. The school keeps track of all his records and grades. Technically he is considered a private school student even though we educate at home. I chose an umbrella school that is accreditited, because that was something that was important to me.

All the paper work I need to keep, the umbrella school sends me. I get to pick and choose the classes my son will take, but the umbrella school gets the final say in the approval process.


----------



## jahber

lovethattink said:


> Yes, I homeschool in Florida.
> 
> First, your cousin will have to decide how she is going to homeschool in Florida. See the first link I gave you. There are 5 options for homeschooling.
> -Public school
> - Parochial, religious or denominational school
> - Nontraditional private school
> - Home-education program
> - Private tutoring program
> 
> Once she has decided which one of the 5 ways to go, then there are different requirements depending on which she chose.
> 
> I chose the route of a nontraditional private school ie. umbrella school. The school keeps track of all his records and grades. Technically he is considered a private school student even though we educate at home. I chose an umbrella school that is accreditited, because that was something that was important to me.
> 
> All the paper work I need to keep, the umbrella school sends me. I get to pick and choose the classes my son will take, but the umbrella school gets the final say in the approval process.



I would add to this that county-registered students, or students who are not registered at any type of official school (this usually excludes co-ops, which are NOT usually official schools) have many fewer requirements than students enrolled in a private or non-traditional school.  We call it county-registered because our school districts are divided by county instead of by city or town or population distribution.  To county register, just send a letter of intent to homeschool to the school board within 30 days of the beginning of your school year. Maintain a portfolio (whatever that means for you).  Submit an evaluation by a certified teacher (essentially a letter that says your student will be promoted to the next grade) or FCAT scores or an eval by a psychologist within 365 days of the beginning of your year. And that's it. There are no curriculum or attendance requirements for county registered homeschoolers.  But the school board may request to see (NOT evaluate, but see that it exists) your portfolio with 14 days' notice.  

It's very simple and (in my opinion) Florida homeschool law rightly places the responsibility for overseeing education almost entirely in the hands of parents.  If you want to have "official" records, an umbrella school would be helpful, but then you fall under the 180-day attendance requirement and have to keep records to prove attendance to the state (so, you report to the school and the school reports to the state IF proof of attendance is requested). Since I don't see a need for any kind of official records for my elementary kids to be kept by the government, I'm happy going it alone. But either way, Florida really does offer a good variety of options for homeschooling parents.


----------



## bellebud

lovethattink said:


> Yes, I homeschool in Florida.
> 
> First, your cousin will have to decide how she is going to homeschool in Florida. See the first link I gave you. There are 5 options for homeschooling.
> -Public school
> - Parochial, religious or denominational school
> - Nontraditional private school
> - Home-education program
> - Private tutoring program
> 
> Once she has decided which one of the 5 ways to go, then there are different requirements depending on which she chose.
> 
> I chose the route of a nontraditional private school ie. umbrella school. The school keeps track of all his records and grades. Technically he is considered a private school student even though we educate at home. I chose an umbrella school that is accreditited, because that was something that was important to me.
> 
> All the paper work I need to keep, the umbrella school sends me. I get to pick and choose the classes my son will take, but the umbrella school gets the final say in the approval process.





jahber said:


> I would add to this that county-registered students, or students who are not registered at any type of official school (this usually excludes co-ops, which are NOT usually official schools) have many fewer requirements than students enrolled in a private or non-traditional school.  We call it county-registered because our school districts are divided by county instead of by city or town or population distribution.  To county register, just send a letter of intent to homeschool to the school board within 30 days of the beginning of your school year. Maintain a portfolio (whatever that means for you).  Submit an evaluation by a certified teacher (essentially a letter that says your student will be promoted to the next grade) or FCAT scores or an eval by a psychologist within 365 days of the beginning of your year. And that's it. There are no curriculum or attendance requirements for county registered homeschoolers.  But the school board may request to see (NOT evaluate, but see that it exists) your portfolio with 14 days' notice.
> 
> It's very simple and (in my opinion) Florida homeschool law rightly places the responsibility for overseeing education almost entirely in the hands of parents.  If you want to have "official" records, an umbrella school would be helpful, but then you fall under the 180-day attendance requirement and have to keep records to prove attendance to the state (so, you report to the school and the school reports to the state IF proof of attendance is requested). Since I don't see a need for any kind of official records for my elementary kids to be kept by the government, I'm happy going it alone. But either way, Florida really does offer a good variety of options for homeschooling parents.



thank you both so much!  This gives me some concrete wording to help her see it's not that difficult.


----------



## Grammyof2

I have some questions. I HS my 12 year old and she would be in 7th grade if in public school. We have used Saxon math and this coming year she would be in math 8/7. She is not a math lover but does OK. It is a challenge some days to get our math done and have thought of switching it up. 

I see a lot about Math U See but it works very differently if I understand what I am reading. I am wondering how long each book is. I don't see a recommended schedule. I am also wondering if she has decimals and fractions completely straight in her head. Is it possible to use Epsilon and Zeta as a reinforcement and not make it a year long adventure and then move on to Pre-Algebra or am I missing or not understanding how the program works? 

Math is so very important and this is the one area I am always worried about. What about the manipulatives? I really am looking for some insight into someone who used this for an older student that didn't use it from the beginning.

Is there something else out there that I should consider? Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## dis-happy

Grammyof2 said:


> I have some questions. I HS my 12 year old and she would be in 7th grade if in public school. We have used Saxon math and this coming year she would be in math 8/7. She is not a math lover but does OK. It is a challenge some days to get our math done and have thought of switching it up.
> 
> I see a lot about Math U See but it works very differently if I understand what I am reading. I am wondering how long each book is. I don't see a recommended schedule. I am also wondering if she has decimals and fractions completely straight in her head. Is it possible to use Epsilon and Zeta as a reinforcement and not make it a year long adventure and then move on to Pre-Algebra or am I missing or not understanding how the program works?
> 
> Math is so very important and this is the one area I am always worried about. What about the manipulatives? I really am looking for some insight into someone who used this for an older student that didn't use it from the beginning.
> 
> Is there something else out there that I should consider? Thanks for all your help in advance.



Did she already complete Math 7/6?  If so, skip Math 8/7 and go straight to Alg 1/2.  Math 8/7 is basically a review year if you've done everything up to that.  Personally, I'd stick with Saxon until you get into the algebra portion, then look at your options.  If you don't want the Saxon alg, I'd consider teaching textbooks. Both are good options for high school math.  Math U see is very different and I wouldn't switch at this point.


----------



## Ellester

CharmingElla said:


> So is there a website or somewhere I can go to see about how to record keep? I'm a little confused on what I need to do. Or do I need to look it up by my state? (GA)



www.ghea.org is the most helpful. In Georgia you have to submit a "Declaration of Intent to Homeschool" every year. It just changed this year that you submit it right to the state, online, instead of to the county. You do not have to declare until the year after your child turns 6 unless they have previously been enrolled in a public school for more than 20 days. You are supposed to keep a record of attendance showing at least 180 days of instruction, but (again new this year) you don't submit it. You just have to keep it for your records. You also are required to test every three years starting the the 3rd grade using any nationally normed test. Once again, you don't submit you just have to keep record of it. You are also supposed to write a progress report each year and keep it for 3 years. It does vary state to state. Georgia is pretty easy, very little oversight. It's really nice now that they've gone to reporting to the state. I do not miss e-mailing my monthly attendance reports! Yes, my child was here.  Where are you at in GA? We have some great homeschooling resources here in Columbus and there are many support groups across the state.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Grammyof2 said:


> I see a lot about Math U See but it works very differently if I understand what I am reading. I am wondering how long each book is. I don't see a recommended schedule. I am also wondering if she has decimals and fractions completely straight in her head. Is it possible to use Epsilon and Zeta as a reinforcement and not make it a year long adventure and then move on to Pre-Algebra or am I missing or not understanding how the program works?
> 
> Math is so very important and this is the one area I am always worried about. What about the manipulatives? I really am looking for some insight into someone who used this for an older student that didn't use it from the beginning.



I would go to the Math-U-See site and have her take the placement test, that should give you a good idea if she is lost on fractions and decimals.  If it is only a few key concepts you see she is missing you may be able to use Khan Academy to brush up.  If it turns out she missed the fractions and decimals it will be worth the time to work through the program as fast as she feels comfortable, otherwise Algebra can be very difficult and she'll have to spend extra time there because she didn't have the foundation.  There is a MathUSee Swap group on yahoo groups, often you can find great deals there on used curriculum. For us we usually do a lesson a week, I have my kids do all of the pages in each lesson.  They enjoy using the manipulatives, especially the fractions set. 
HTH


----------



## Ellester

DisHmsklMom said:


> I would go to the Math-U-See site and have her take the placement test, that should give you a good idea if she is lost on fractions and decimals.  If it is only a few key concepts you see she is missing you may be able to use Khan Academy to brush up.  If it turns out she missed the fractions and decimals it will be worth the time to work through the program as fast as she feels comfortable, otherwise Algebra can be very difficult and she'll have to spend extra time there because she didn't have the foundation.  There is a MathUSee Swap group on yahoo groups, often you can find great deals there on used curriculum. For us we usually do a lesson a week, I have my kids do all of the pages in each lesson.  They enjoy using the manipulatives, especially the fractions set.
> HTH



Good suggestions. We are another MUS family, but we have been using it for years. I have an engineering degree from Georgia Tech and I never understood some stuff about fractions until I went through Epsilon with my oldest! The fraction manipulatives really help in the understanding of the topics, IMHO.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

Grammyof2 said:


> I have some questions. I HS my 12 year old and she would be in 7th grade if in public school. We have used Saxon math and this coming year she would be in math 8/7. She is not a math lover but does OK. It is a challenge some days to get our math done and have thought of switching it up.
> 
> I see a lot about Math U See but it works very differently if I understand what I am reading. I am wondering how long each book is. I don't see a recommended schedule. I am also wondering if she has decimals and fractions completely straight in her head. Is it possible to use Epsilon and Zeta as a reinforcement and not make it a year long adventure and then move on to Pre-Algebra or am I missing or not understanding how the program works?
> 
> Math is so very important and this is the one area I am always worried about. What about the manipulatives? I really am looking for some insight into someone who used this for an older student that didn't use it from the beginning.
> 
> Is there something else out there that I should consider? Thanks for all your help in advance.



We've always used Saxon as well. This year we are planning on using Teaching Textbooks for Algebra 2. I do not know anything about Math-U-See. Good luck!


----------



## GottaLuvMickey

Hi!   I'm new over here & to the homeschooling world!  I have a DS who just turned 1 and a DD who will turn 5 on Sept 4.  We live in AZ where the cutoff date is August 31 for kindergarten.  DD is already really smart and I can't keep her out of school for another year. I could have tested her into the local charter school this year, but due to many different family factors (primarily her little brother's major medical issues) I didn't see that as a good idea for this year.   I don't plan to homeschool her forever - only a year or two. I am SO lost as to where to start or what to do with her!  Also, all I am finding online is state rules for homeschooled kids 6 and older - are there any AZ families that know what I need to do for this year to make the state happy?  Anyone have any advice or words of wisdom for me?


----------



## chris31997

GottaLuvMickey said:


> Hi!   I'm new over here & to the homeschooling world!  I have a DS who just turned 1 and a DD who will turn 5 on Sept 4.  We live in AZ where the cutoff date is August 31 for kindergarten.  DD is already really smart and I can't keep her out of school for another year. I could have tested her into the local charter school this year, but due to many different family factors (primarily her little brother's major medical issues) I didn't see that as a good idea for this year.   I don't plan to homeschool her forever - only a year or two. I am SO lost as to where to start or what to do with her!  Also, all I am finding online is state rules for homeschooled kids 6 and older - are there any AZ families that know what I need to do for this year to make the state happy?  Anyone have any advice or words of wisdom for me?




Go get the books for K that you see in the local bookstore.  Kumon is a good one.  Jumpstart is agood fun one with a computer program(or at least used to  )

Probably, the rules are for 6 and older, because that is when the child has to be in school.  Kids have to be in a school by the age of 6, so technically the rules don't apply and you don't have to do anything or worry about anything.  If this year goes good, you can continue or put DD in school next year.


----------



## lucigo

Time4Learning has announced on facebook that they will be offering high school this fall.  

http://www.time4learning.com/curriculum/high-school.html


----------



## mum2simon

GottaLuvMickey said:


> Hi!   I'm new over here & to the homeschooling world!  I have a DS who just turned 1 and a DD who will turn 5 on Sept 4.  We live in AZ where the cutoff date is August 31 for kindergarten.  DD is already really smart and I can't keep her out of school for another year. I could have tested her into the local charter school this year, but due to many different family factors (primarily her little brother's major medical issues) I didn't see that as a good idea for this year.   I don't plan to homeschool her forever - only a year or two. I am SO lost as to where to start or what to do with her!  Also, all I am finding online is state rules for homeschooled kids 6 and older - are there any AZ families that know what I need to do for this year to make the state happy?  Anyone have any advice or words of wisdom for me?



I don't think you have to do anything to make the state happy...lol...my oldest has a late december birthday and by the time he "should" have entered kindergarten he was reading and doing 1st-2nd grade math...he would have been bored and a trouble maker.  I'm not positive about Arizona, but in Massachusetts, we don't have to report anything until the year our child turns 6....so enjoy this year free of reporting


----------



## bcbmommy

I need curriculum ideas for my 9th grader who is extremely inattentive, kinesthetic learner & behind in most subjects.

Well, the good news is that my prayers are being answered! This will be my first full year of homeschooling my kiddos. Was just planning on having 3 at home, as my 14 year old ds wanted to go to high school, however...he has slowly changed his mind. While I am thrilled, I am also scared! I will have a junior, freshman, fifth grader and 2 year-old at home. The junior and fifth grader I'm not too worried about, as I've had months to think about this. Not that I've ordered any curriculum for them yet, but I'm close! .

My 14 y.o. has had an I.E.P. for the past two years and has had a para by his side every day at school. How am I going to do this? I know we probably need to get high school curriculum for him, but I really don't know that he's ready for that. If there was a way to teach him all his core subjects with a hands on curriculum, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! Any ideas, advice? Thanks so much!


----------



## lucigo

bcbmommy said:


> I need curriculum ideas for my 9th grader who is extremely inattentive, kinesthetic learner & behind in most subjects.
> 
> Well, the good news is that my prayers are being answered! This will be my first full year of homeschooling my kiddos. Was just planning on having 3 at home, as my 14 year old ds wanted to go to high school, however...he has slowly changed his mind. While I am thrilled, I am also scared! I will have a junior, freshman, fifth grader and 2 year-old at home. The junior and fifth grader I'm not too worried about, as I've had months to think about this. Not that I've ordered any curriculum for them yet, but I'm close! .
> 
> My 14 y.o. has had an I.E.P. for the past two years and has had a para by his side every day at school. How am I going to do this? I know we probably need to get high school curriculum for him, but I really don't know that he's ready for that. If there was a way to teach him all his core subjects with a hands on curriculum, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! Any ideas, advice? Thanks so much!



Look into Time4Learning.  They have a new high school curriculum this year, and they will let you have 3 years worth or curriculum to chose from, so if you tell them he is in 9th grade you will also have access to 8th and 10th grades.  My son has autism and he uses T4L.  I haven't seen the high school curriculum yet, but we are hoping to be able to use it when we get to that point.

We use their curriculum as a base and then I take what interests my son about the lessons and we do hands on projects, or search the internet to expound on the things that grab his attention.  We also use manipulatives to further reinforce the lessons, like counting blocks and an abacus for math.  We do a lot of applied math, like going to the grocery store and figuring out which item gives you the most for your money, going into the fridge to find pints and quarts, measuring items around the house for metric versus standard.  There are lots of ways to make math make sense and working at home you aren't restricted to state standards and core curriculums.  

Don't get hung up on grade level, work toward making progress.


----------



## bcbmommy

lucigo said:


> Look into Time4Learning.  They have a new high school curriculum this year, and they will let you have 3 years worth or curriculum to chose from, so if you tell them he is in 9th grade you will also have access to 8th and 10th grades.  My son has autism and he uses T4L.  I haven't seen the high school curriculum yet, but we are hoping to be able to use it when we get to that point.
> 
> We use their curriculum as a base and then I take what interests my son about the lessons and we do hands on projects, or search the internet to expound on the things that grab his attention.  We also use manipulatives to further reinforce the lessons, like counting blocks and an abacus for math.  We do a lot of applied math, like going to the grocery store and figuring out which item gives you the most for your money, going into the fridge to find pints and quarts, measuring items around the house for metric versus standard.  There are lots of ways to make math make sense and working at home you aren't restricted to state standards and core curriculums.
> 
> Don't get hung up on grade level, work toward making progress.



Thanks so much!  I will look into Time4Learning.  I like your ideas about applying math to everyday life.  He is definitely one who likes/needs to know why and how he is doing something, instead of just memorizing.  My 5th grade ds's teacher last year was wonderful about teaching applied math, and my ds just ate it up!  Hopefully I will be successful in teaching that way to my 9th grader.


----------



## Grammyof2

After a lot of searching I purchased a few Math Mammoth blue series workbooks on fractions and decimals and one on percent for my daughter. I am going to give them a try for the rest of the summer and see if I feel she is up to speed. I think she just needs review since she did finish the Saxon 7/6 textbook but she always seemed to struggle to remember the different rules. Hopefully this will help put my mind at ease. I hate when we struggle with concepts and I like to be sure. 

If we need a little more time that is fine. I just don't want to move on till I am sure.  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## DawnM

Good to know!  Thanks.

There is a program you can buy that is similar, but you must buy the entire year up front and I don't like that as I can't get a good feel for what it really looks like.  It was called Uplifting Education.

Both programs use Compass Learning so I am hoping that Time4Learning for high school will basically be the same but the ability to pay monthly.







lucigo said:


> Time4Learning has announced on facebook that they will be offering high school this fall.
> 
> http://www.time4learning.com/curriculum/high-school.html


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hello! Does anyone have any experience with Nancy Larson Science? We were impressed at a homeschool conference this weekend and would like  some reviews before we jump in.

Thanks!!


----------



## Aunt Stepody

lucigo said:


> Time4Learning has announced on facebook that they will be offering high school this fall.
> 
> http://www.time4learning.com/curriculum/high-school.html



Thank you for the info... I will definitely keep this in mind.


----------



## bcbmommy

I need some math suggestions for my dd, who will be a junior.  This will be our first year homeschooling, and I was going to start with Algebra 2.  She's already had this class in ps, but she didn't understand it and the teacher made fun of the kids if they asked questions.  Ugh.  

I'm starting to wonder, though, if starting with Alg 2 is a good idea.  It seems each company teaches math a certain way, and may or may not cover everything.  If we start with Teaching Texbooks Alg 2, will she be lost?


----------



## lucigo

bcbmommy said:


> I need some math suggestions for my dd, who will be a junior.  This will be our first year homeschooling, and I was going to start with Algebra 2.  She's already had this class in ps, but she didn't understand it and the teacher made fun of the kids if they asked questions.  Ugh.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder, though, if starting with Alg 2 is a good idea.  It seems each company teaches math a certain way, and may or may not cover everything.  If we start with Teaching Texbooks Alg 2, will she be lost?



Doesn't teaching textbooks have a placement test online?


----------



## Ellester

Once you get to upper level math, I don't think you need to worry about missing anything. By then all the curriculum providers follow a pretty standard scope and sequence.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

bcbmommy said:


> I need some math suggestions for my dd, who will be a junior.  This will be our first year homeschooling, and I was going to start with Algebra 2.  She's already had this class in ps, but she didn't understand it and the teacher made fun of the kids if they asked questions.  Ugh.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder, though, if starting with Alg 2 is a good idea.  It seems each company teaches math a certain way, and may or may not cover everything.  If we start with Teaching Texbooks Alg 2, will she be lost?



I am pretty sure that with all math you are looking to purchase that it will have a placement test that will help you in planning where to head next.
Good luck!!


----------



## tkbbmom

Teaching Textbooks has a placement test.  You could begin with the Algebra I test just to get her feet wet and hopefully give her confidence.  Then the next day she could take the Alg II placement test.  It will specify if she gets "x" number correct she's ready for Alg II.  If she doesn't test ready for some reason you need to decide if she only missed a certain type of problem or if it's more widespread.   If it's only a certain type of problem you can always have her review just that area by using things like Kahn Academy on-line videos.


----------



## Corjack

Can some people give me a overview of your school year as in when you actually attend? I am trying to decide what our year will look like. I am thinking 3 60 day periods instead of 4 45 day ones. 

Just interested to see other ideas.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Corjack said:


> Can some people give me a overview of your school year as in when you actually attend? I am trying to decide what our year will look like. I am thinking 3 60 day periods instead of 4 45 day ones.
> 
> Just interested to see other ideas.



I look up the local school calendar and use that as a spring board.  I then tweak it to meet our needs.  For us, it's just easier to have a similar calendar because of other activities.  However, lots of families school year round or 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off, or something similar.  You can do what meets your needs, depending on your state's requirements, or lack thereof.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good *stapler *and *pencil **sharpener*?  I have had terrible luck with both.  I want something that works well and will last, but doesn't cost a fortune.  TIA!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We go to school year round but in July we go to school only 3 days a week. This is our way of getting a little 'vacation'!


----------



## jdcthree

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good stapler and pencil sharpener?  I have had terrible luck with both.  I want something that works well and will last, but doesn't cost a fortune.  TIA!



We've had this pencil sharpener for 3 or 4 years and it is the best I've ever used.  We have it mounted on the wall. 

http://www.discountschoolsupply.com...r&scategoryid=0&CategorySearch=&Brand=&Price=

Sorry for the long link. I still can't figure out how to embed them while I'm on the app.


----------



## 100AcreWood

Any tips for teaching a preschooler how to read?  My son has one more year of preschool but he is almost 5.  He told me he really wants to learn to read so I pulled out the sight words and started with those.  Any tips on where to go from here?


----------



## MommyBell08

100AcreWood said:


> Any tips for teaching a preschooler how to read?  My son has one more year of preschool but he is almost 5.  He told me he really wants to learn to read so I pulled out the sight words and started with those.  Any tips on where to go from here?


My Son loved learning the sounds with the leapfrog DVDs and flash cards...letter factory and word factory are favorites...good luck to your son


----------



## ::danielle::

MommyBell08 said:


> My Son loved learning the sounds with the leapfrog DVDs and flash cards...letter factory and word factory are favorites...good luck to your son



I agree with this. I regularly reference the leap frog videos when working with my 5 year old. Letter factory is great for the sounds. Word Factory 1 and 2 were really helpful with my oldest. Specifically the silent E rand two vowels rules.


----------



## Neesy228

Hoping for a little feedback from anyone who could help.  

I'm trying to decide if I should go with Math U See (again) or mix it up and do Teaching Textbooks for my DS12. He's dyslexic and struggles with math. We've used Math U See for the past three years. We've had decent success and I think that the manipulatives have really helped, but he's getting pretty bored with the format.  I've had two friends recommend Teaching Textbooks over the past few months. I had decided to go with TT, but I'm ordering all of my curriculum now and I'm second guessing myself. Any thoughts on which would be the best way to go? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

100AcreWood said:


> Any tips for teaching a preschooler how to read?  My son has one more year of preschool but he is almost 5.  He told me he really wants to learn to read so I pulled out the sight words and started with those.  Any tips on where to go from here?



I really recommend the Bob Books, Hop on Pop, and also the Dick and Jane books.  Just don't read them aloud to him have him sound them out.  If he likes computer inter-actives, both of my children loved Disney's Ready to Read with Pooh.  I also second the Jump Start products.

Enjoy this time, it's really exciting to watch them put it all together.


----------



## 100AcreWood

Thanks for the advice!  He loves the Leapfrog DVDs.


----------



## Ellester

DisHmsklMom said:


> I really recommend the Bob Books, Hop on Pop, and also the Dick and Jane books.  Just don't read them aloud to him have him sound them out.  If he likes computer inter-actives, both of my children loved Disney's Ready to Read with Pooh.  I also second the Jump Start products.
> 
> Enjoy this time, it's really exciting to watch them put it all together.



Seconding the Bob Books type of books. They also have lots of easy reader/phonics sets based on characters so if he loves Mickey, or Scooby, or the Backyardigans or similar you can probably find a set. We use the "Explode the Code" series for beginning phonics. It worked well with the first two I taught to read and my 4yo dd is starting on them now. 

Many people swear by "100 Easy Lessons" but we found it way too dry. Lots have had success with it though. It really depends on your teaching style and our sons learning style. It is a fabulous privilege to be there when the light goes on in your reader's brain and they read their first words. Brings me to tears every time!


----------



## Ellester

jdcthree said:


> We've had this pencil sharpener for 3 or 4 years and it is the best I've ever used.  We have it mounted on the wall.
> 
> http://www.discountschoolsupply.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?product=26386&keyword=Pencil%20sharpener&scategoryid=0&CategorySearch=&Brand=&Price=
> 
> Sorry for the long link. I still can't figure out how to embed them while I'm on the app.



This is a great shapener, but you do have to have a good place to mount it. We had it in the garage until it pulled out of the wall. It really needs to be in a stud, the torque the kids put on that thing was crazy! It is currently on a garage shelf awaiting a new mounting. We bought an electric Xacto sharpener from Staples last fall for aabout $30 that has held up really well. The disadvantage is that it won't do the bigger pencils/colored pencils that my preschooler used. The one linked about will. I really need to get it mounted again. Of course it's the type we all had growing up in school. When I brought it home my then 8yo son exclaimed, "WOW! I have ALWAYS wanted to use one of those!" Oh the sadness of what they have missed by not going to "building school"!


----------



## MAGGIED

Hi folks.... sorry if this has been answered before but 143 pages was a lot of reading.  My nephew was recently given orders to Moron AB in Spain.  He has a second grader and a two year old.  The base is very small and only provides school for k-2.  There options for grades 3 and up are to home school or send their daughter to the Navy base which is a 1hr 35 minute ride each way every day.... my niece says she will home school.  Since this is new to them the googled it...lol... and needless to say there was a wealth of companies offering their product.  So I thought I would come to the DISBOARDS .... friendlier group!!!  So I am looking for your recommendations..... thanks


----------



## monkeybug

Neesy228 said:


> Hoping for a little feedback from anyone who could help.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should go with Math U See (again) or mix it up and do Teaching Textbooks for my DS12. He's dyslexic and struggles with math. We've used Math U See for the past three years. We've had decent success and I think that the manipulatives have really helped, but he's getting pretty bored with the format.  I've had two friends recommend Teaching Textbooks over the past few months. I had decided to go with TT, but I'm ordering all of my curriculum now and I'm second guessing myself. Any thoughts on which would be the best way to go?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Have you looked at Right Start? It's a very hands on program with lots of manipulatives.


----------



## monkeybug

Hello! I posted on here awhile ago but then got busy with life and never came back! 

I turned in our letter of intent and we are officially starting homeschool on September 5th! I'm excited to add this thread to my list of resources! I'm a total homeschool newbie so I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as we go!


----------



## monkeybug

MAGGIED said:


> Hi folks.... sorry if this has been answered before but 143 pages was a lot of reading.  My nephew was recently given orders to Moron AB in Spain.  He has a second grader and a two year old.  The base is very small and only provides school for k-2.  There options for grades 3 and up are to home school or send their daughter to the Navy base which is a 1hr 35 minute ride each way every day.... my niece says she will home school.  Since this is new to them the googled it...lol... and needless to say there was a wealth of companies offering their product.  So I thought I would come to the DISBOARDS .... friendlier group!!!  So I am looking for your recommendations..... thanks



There are so many choices! I think narrowing down curriculum was the most difficult thing for me! 
The best way to start might by making a list of what they value most in education. A sort of mission statement if you will. For my family I wanted something secular, based in living books as much as possible, hands on, lots of open ended questions,  very few worksheets, and a fairly complete program with lesson plans laid out for me. 
The curriculum I considered was--
Sonlight (not secular but easy enough to take biblical parts out)
Moving Beyond the Page 
Build your Library
Oak Meadow
Five in a Row 

I settled on Build your Library for now! We will be doing the 2nd and 5th grade curriculum and supplementing with Brave Writer, All About Spelling, and Singapore Math.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Did anyone else begin the new school year this week? We are on Day 3! We homeschool year round but this week, we introduced the new books and fresh supplies, along with a new schedule!


----------



## Ellester

MAGGIED said:


> Hi folks.... sorry if this has been answered before but 143 pages was a lot of reading.  My nephew was recently given orders to Moron AB in Spain.  He has a second grader and a two year old.  The base is very small and only provides school for k-2.  There options for grades 3 and up are to home school or send their daughter to the Navy base which is a 1hr 35 minute ride each way every day.... my niece says she will home school.  Since this is new to them the googled it...lol... and needless to say there was a wealth of companies offering their product.  So I thought I would come to the DISBOARDS .... friendlier group!!!  So I am looking for your recommendations..... thanks



There are a ton of military homeschoolers. We are not military, but we live near Ft. Benning, GA and have met so many military families who homeschool. One consideration is whether she is considering homeschooling long term or just while they are abroad. That can impact curriculum if she wants to stay in line with DoD school scope and sequence. I would advise her to try to meet some homeschoolers where they are now and talk to the moms, look at what they use, etc. It really is wide open, from "school at home" to unschooling. It would probably help if she pick things while they are still here so they can be moved with their household goods and not shipped later. I have a third grader this year (in addition to pre-K, 7th, and 10th). We use a variety from several different curriculums. You can even homeschool for free, although that is trickier without good library access. HSLDA.org has lots of good information on getting started and she can google her home state's homeschooling organization or find a link on HSLDA's page. As an above poster said, it really depends on individual educational philosophy and goals. I'm sure if she has specific questions, someone would be happy to answer them.


----------



## Ellester

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Did anyone else begin the new school year this week? We are on Day 3! We homeschool year round but this week, we introduced the new books and fresh supplies, along with a new schedule!



We go year round as well, but we did start our new planners last week. We will be taking two weeks off at the beginning of Sept. for vacation so I wanted to get some accomplished before then.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Ellester said:


> We go year round as well, but we did start our new planners last week. We will be taking two weeks off at the beginning of Sept. for vacation so I wanted to get some accomplished before then.



Oh your vacation sounds so fun!! Will you be taking any work with you?


----------



## momimouse27

Haven't been here in a while.  Excited to catch up on the last few pages!


----------



## superme80

100AcreWood said:


> Any tips for teaching a preschooler how to read?  My son has one more year of preschool but he is almost 5.  He told me he really wants to learn to read so I pulled out the sight words and started with those.  Any tips on where to go from here?



What also helped us was finding a book series he liked.  DS #1 loves the Beginner Berenstain Bear books.  It was a great jumping off point.  He also loves Leap Frog dvds.


----------



## Ellester

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Oh your vacation sounds so fun!! Will you be taking any work with you?



Not much. My 15yo is taking AP European History online this year and may have some reading to do. We are cruising Alaska on the Disney Wonder!!! I am going to try to go over some of the topography and wildlife will may see with the 11 and 9 yo's before we go.


----------



## MommyBell08

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Did anyone else begin the new school year this week? We are on Day 3! We homeschool year round but this week, we introduced the new books and fresh supplies, along with a new schedule!


 

We did! Heres DS on his first day! (I covered his name with the star) Wishing everyone a great year! 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## quandrea

DisHmsklMom said:


> I really recommend the Bob Books, Hop on Pop, and also the Dick and Jane books.  Just don't read them aloud to him have him sound them out.  If he likes computer inter-actives, both of my children loved Disney's Ready to Read with Pooh.  I also second the Jump Start products.
> 
> Enjoy this time, it's really exciting to watch them put it all together.



Teach your child to read in 100 easy lessons. Siegfried engelmann. I have taught hundreds of children to read using this program. Using it with my three yo twins now. Phonics based, direct instruction program. Easy to use and effective


----------



## momimouse27

Ellester said:


> Not much. My 15yo is taking AP European History online this year and may have some reading to do. We are cruising Alaska on the Disney Wonder!!! I am going to try to go over some of the topography and wildlife will may see with the 11 and 9 yo's before we go.



That is awesome!  You know, they will learn so much more than sitting in a classroom!  My daughter is begging to go on a cruise.  So exciting.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

MommyBell08 said:


> We did! Heres DS on his first day! (I covered his name with the star) Wishing everyone a great year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Adorable!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Ellester said:


> Not much. My 15yo is taking AP European History online this year and may have some reading to do. We are cruising Alaska on the Disney Wonder!!! I am going to try to go over some of the topography and wildlife will may see with the 11 and 9 yo's before we go.



Enjoy!! WE love cruising with Disney!!!!!!! Your trip sounds fantastic!!!!


----------



## my4girls10

Does anyone have a good place to get used Apologia books?  We need a couple for our co-op classes this fall.  I've checked Amazon, EBay and CBD, but I'm hoping someone has some other places they go for used books.  TIA!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

my4girls10 said:


> Does anyone have a good place to get used Apologia books?  We need a couple for our co-op classes this fall.  I've checked Amazon, EBay and CBD, but I'm hoping someone has some other places they go for used books.  TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Another good place for used books is abebooks.com  Apologia tends to hold onto its value but the good news is you will get a good return when you resell them .

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> Another good place for used books is abebooks.com  Apologia tends to hold onto its value but the good news is you will get a good return when you resell them .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks for that information!! I've just grown accustomed to picking them up at conventions, that I always forget the sites online!!


----------



## jacksmomma

quandrea said:


> Teach your child to read in 100 easy lessons. Siegfried engelmann. I have taught hundreds of children to read using this program. Using it with my three yo twins now. Phonics based, direct instruction program. Easy to use and effective



Have you had luck with this program and kiddos who are dyslexic?


----------



## momimouse27

Hi all 

When I first pulled my son out in February, several of us had a discussion about Time 4 Learning.  

Now, school is here(we are starting middle of next week) and I have ordered my books and picked my curriculum for everything but Math, for both my kids.  I have looked til I'm blue in the face for Math, and checked out the Fred series suggested by some of you.  But he has Asberger's and he can be very distractible.  I am heavily leaning towards Time 4 Learning, because I think the animations and computer based learning would be a good fit.  Refresh my memory...are any of you using it this year and are you happy with it?

My other question is about the Time 4 Learning high school curriculum.  I know they've just added it.  My daughter has failed Alg I twice and we retaught it this summer. So she's on to geometry, but it's going to be difficult for her.  Are any of you using Time for learning with a high schooler? I may actually have her do Biology on it as well. 

Thank you in advance for the any info!


----------



## jdcthree

jacksmomma said:


> Have you had luck with this program and kiddos who are dyslexic?



Have you ever heard of Reading Works? It uses The Writing Road to Reading and it works well for all learners, even those with challenges like dyslexia. We've had success with it.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

my4girls10 said:


> Does anyone have a good place to get used Apologia books?  We need a couple for our co-op classes this fall.  I've checked Amazon, EBay and CBD, but I'm hoping someone has some other places they go for used books.  TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



There are Facebook Groups of homeschoolers who resell books.  I belong to one in my city where we arrange to meet to buy/sell and there is another one where people pay postage to ship.  
Where are you?
I actually have h.s. physics and marine biology.


----------



## disneymom3

my4girls10 said:


> Does anyone have a good place to get used Apologia books?  We need a couple for our co-op classes this fall.  I've checked Amazon, EBay and CBD, but I'm hoping someone has some other places they go for used books.  TIA!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I have heard vegsource is a good option. I assume it's a .com I am currently looking for their Biology book.

Wondering if any of you guys have had your child take the History of Animation YES class at WDW? We have decided to arrive a day early as DD really wants to do this one. It says the parent must stay in the park, but not which park it's actually in. Thought someone on here might know.


----------



## disneymom3

bcbmommy said:


> I need curriculum ideas for my 9th grader who is extremely inattentive, kinesthetic learner & behind in most subjects.
> 
> Well, the good news is that my prayers are being answered! This will be my first full year of homeschooling my kiddos. Was just planning on having 3 at home, as my 14 year old ds wanted to go to high school, however...he has slowly changed his mind. While I am thrilled, I am also scared! I will have a junior, freshman, fifth grader and 2 year-old at home. The junior and fifth grader I'm not too worried about, as I've had months to think about this. Not that I've ordered any curriculum for them yet, but I'm close! .
> 
> My 14 y.o. has had an I.E.P. for the past two years and has had a para by his side every day at school. How am I going to do this? I know we probably need to get high school curriculum for him, but I really don't know that he's ready for that. If there was a way to teach him all his core subjects with a hands on curriculum, I'd buy it in a heartbeat! Any ideas, advice? Thanks so much!



I bet it won't be as scary as you think. He'll have less distractions and you have less students so the need for the para will be reduced. Two of my kids just "can't" get math unless they understand WHY it's done that way. I have found a fallen in love with the Videotext series. It is pricey, but the algebra includes pre, 1 and 2. 

Is there any sort of history day in your state? Look into that and maybe he can find a project that really excites him. Or, let him pick what he wants to learn more about for history. Apologia has some very hands on science programs. Do you see him as being college bound absolutely at 18? Some of our special needs kiddos have to take academic life slower and there is nothing wrong with that.

For my very active/inattentive 13yo, he has some habits that would never work in a classroom. He does math out loud while throwing and catching a tennis ball. He spells words and does recites his memorization work while jumping on a mini tramp. What works for him will be a better option now because he doesnt have to sit still at a desk. Try letting him stand or sit on a yoga ball at the table.


----------



## disneymom3

Ellester said:


> We go year round as well, but we did start our new planners last week. We will be taking two weeks off at the beginning of Sept. for vacation so I wanted to get some accomplished before then.



We took the whole summer off this year....BAD plan! We started back up two weeks ago and I'm pretty sure my youngest forgot all the math he ever learned. We'll be taking a week or so off in Oct. (To go to WDW, of course!) so my high schooler for sure needed to get a good start. Especially since I want her to graduate in mid May!


----------



## Ellester

disneymom3 said:


> We took the whole summer off this year....BAD plan! We started back up two weeks ago and I'm pretty sure my youngest forgot all the math he ever learned. We'll be taking a week or so off in Oct. (To go to WDW, of course!) so my high schooler for sure needed to get a good start. Especially since I want her to graduate in mid May!



Exactly why we go year round! The one year we took a longer summer break I was about ready to throw in the towel, I was so frustrated at how much they forgot!


----------



## Ellester

Saw this recently, a sad reflection on the state of education in the US. http://t.nbcnews.com/business/only-1-4-act-test-takers-have-college-career-skills-6C10962838


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I notice that even when we take a week off, my youngest (1st grade) already has difficulty with his math skills and such. Now whenever we take time off (vacations), we bring work with us, even if it's just a quick review at night before bed in the hotels or on the plane or car rides. It's helped so much.


----------



## chris31997

Well time to start school again   We had a death in the family and had to go home.    School for the most part went on hold.  DD did bring some so she did not get too far behind


----------



## Aunt Stepody

I am thinking about having student ID's made for my children this year. Have any of you done this? Who did you use?


----------



## diamondpixienc

This may be the wrong place to ask this so please forgive me. Ok, are there any homeschool curriculums for 3yo's? I am looking for something structured or at least have her with a firm grasp of letters/ basic phonics. Can someone point me in the right direction. TIA


----------



## DisneyMom5

diamondpixienc said:


> This may be the wrong place to ask this so please forgive me. Ok, are there any homeschool curriculums for 3yo's? I am looking for something structured or at least have her with a firm grasp of letters/ basic phonics. Can someone point me in the right direction. TIA



Get Ready, Get Set, and Go for the Code are great for letters/phonics.
I also swear by Rod and Staff Preschool.  They are Menonite, and some of the pics have ladies with caps, but the program is solid info and very uncluttered.  
Math, Pre-reading skills, and other skills.

Wanted to add that Sonlight also has a couple of Preschool Cores.

That said, I'm not a believer in structured school for 3 year olds...I just like to have stuff on hand for when mine is in the mood to "do school" like the big kids.
Reading a lot to them, talking about letters, and shapes, and colors, counting stuff you see...that all goes a long way towards early learning.


----------



## Happiest mommy

Hi all finally sent in my LOI scared but excited  i'm waiting now for the paperwork/forms from the DoE here in NYC we have to report, signed up for Time4learning, a few homeschool groups and have plenty of supplements to try DD8 is so excited and VERY happy wish me luck guys newbie and learning the ropes


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Happiest mommy said:


> Hi all finally sent in my LOI scared but excited  i'm waiting now for the paperwork/forms from the DoE here in NYC we have to report, signed up for Time4learning, a few homeschool groups and have plenty of supplements to try DD8 is so excited and VERY happy wish me luck guys newbie and learning the ropes



Good luck!!! It won't be easy or fun all the time, but it will be well worth it!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Are there any MUST-DO homeschool conventions that you all go to? Please share the name and location or where you check for conferences and the like! Thanks!


----------



## disneymom3

Aunt Stepody said:


> I am thinking about having student ID's made for my children this year. Have any of you done this? Who did you use?



Homeschool buyers Co-op. has them at a very reasonable price.


----------



## disneymom3

chris31997 said:


> Well time to start school again   We had a death in the family and had to go home.    School for the most part went on hold.  DD did bring some so she did not get too far behind



I'm sorry about you family's loss. 

For the 3 year old, Walmart has som fun colorful little workbooks that I used with my youngest when he demanded school like the big kids. Before Five in a Row is nice to do. Based on books with little activities to do each day. However, I am a big believer in play dough, blocks, books and little games like Go Fish or Candyland.


----------



## Happiest mommy

DisneyMommyMichelle thanks! I remember you doing a review of 
Time4learning, how did you find it?


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

As far as Time4Learning, my kids found it very engaging with the colors and animations but it was not very challenging. The plus side was that it let you access 1 year ahead and 1 year behind for each student, so this helps a bit!

I've bee asked to review their SpellingCity.com site next, I just have to find some time to get it in! hahaha!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

*QUESTION!!*
Does anyone have any experience with binding from Office Max or Kinkos? I need to have a 50 page book photocopied and then bound into 3 books. I already have the book loose (off it's original binding).


----------



## ::danielle::

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> QUESTION!!
> Does anyone have any experience with binding from Office Max or Kinkos? I need to have a 50 page book photocopied and then bound into 3 books. I already have the book loose (off it's original binding).



I have experience with binding from most of the major office supply stores (Fed Ex Office, Office Max, Office Depot, Staples). I've had bindings cut off books and replaced with spiral binds. 

Fed Ex Office is the most expensive. Keep an eye on the Sunday ads. The stores often run a 20-30% off coupon for copy and print services. 

Good luck!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Cool thank you!!! I have a 10.00 off coupon from Office Max on an order of at least 30.00. How are they price-wise?


----------



## ::danielle::

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Cool thank you!!! I have a 10.00 off coupon from Office Max on an order of at least 30.00. How are they price-wise?



Other than Fed Ex Office, I find the rest to be comparable with each other.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

First time homeschooler here, first day is tomorrow  I have two daughters that are 3 and 5. My 5 is in kindergarten and my 3 year old I will be doing preschool. I am nervous about doing this as I want to give my kids the best education possible and I hope I am able to do that!


----------



## chris31997

MonsterWDWmom said:


> First time homeschooler here, first day is tomorrow  I have two daughters that are 3 and 5. My 5 is in kindergarten and my 3 year old I will be doing preschool. I am nervous about doing this as I want to give my kids the best education possible and I hope I am able to do that!



You can do it.  Take it one day at a time and keep it short and sweet


----------



## Belle0101

Here's what has led to my questions:

DS13 is in the 8th grade in public school.  He's never been academically challenged and he can't be promoted a grade level in public school because our district does not allow it.  So, he has asked off and on over the years to be homeschooled and DH has always said no.  

This year is the most frustrated he's ever been.  As an example, school started 2 weeks ago and on the first day all of his teachers gave pre-tests.  The idea being that at the end of the school year the same tests would be given and the students could see how much they learned.  DS received an "A" on all of his pre-tests.  

He told me last night that he was thinking of purposefully flunking all of his classes or getting in a fight so that DH would finally say yes.  I shared that with DH and he still said no.  The problem, as he sees it, is that DS already received a scholarship to a state college.  If he is homeschooled he loses the scholarship.  

However, I checked today and if he attends a charter or online school he can keep the scholarship.  The online school I looked at offers a more challenging curriculum than what our public school offers and at earlier grade levels. 

It seems like a good solution but I wanted to see what the opinion of homeschoolers might be.  Naturally the website makes it sound like the best idea since sliced bread.  

DS absolutely wants to go to college so scholarships are important.  DH doesn't think that homeschoolers qualify for scholarships so I guess that should be a second question - there are scholarships for homeschooled students, right?


----------



## ::danielle::

Belle0101 said:


> Here's what has led to my questions:
> 
> DS13 is in the 8th grade in public school.  He's never been academically challenged and he can't be promoted a grade level in public school because our district does not allow it.  So, he has asked off and on over the years to be homeschooled and DH has always said no.
> 
> This year is the most frustrated he's ever been.  As an example, school started 2 weeks ago and on the first day all of his teachers gave pre-tests.  The idea being that at the end of the school year the same tests would be given and the students could see how much they learned.  DS received an "A" on all of his pre-tests.
> 
> He told me last night that he was thinking of purposefully flunking all of his classes or getting in a fight so that DH would finally say yes.  I shared that with DH and he still said no.  The problem, as he sees it, is that DS already received a scholarship to a state college.  If he is homeschooled he loses the scholarship.
> 
> However, I checked today and if he attends a charter or online school he can keep the scholarship.  The online school I looked at offers a more challenging curriculum than what our public school offers and at earlier grade levels.
> 
> It seems like a good solution but I wanted to see what the opinion of homeschoolers might be.  Naturally the website makes it sound like the best idea since sliced bread.
> 
> DS absolutely wants to go to college so scholarships are important.  DH doesn't think that homeschoolers qualify for scholarships so I guess that should be a second question - there are scholarships for homeschooled students, right?



I'll be completely upfront and admit that I know very little about online schools that meet and follow the state curriculum. My very brief research made me concerned that once you establish your home as a "school" (part I the online schooling requirements) is that you cannot later establish your home as a homeschool.
I have no real evidence or proof of that, it was a comment on a forum that I read once. I only mention it so that you know to research those rules in your state. 

Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## momimouse27

Belle, I don't think your child would have any problems depending on where he attends college.  If he wants to go to Harvard, you might have issues. . I can only give you my experience.  My daughter gets a $2000 per year homeschool scholarship.  The real dough $$ is in the ACT and SAT scores.  If your son does well in these, which it sounds like he could already ace them- then you're in business.  IMO colleges rely heavily on those scores in giving out scholarship money.  My daughter gets $1800 per semester just for her score. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## chris31997

Belle0101 said:


> Here's what has led to my questions:
> 
> DS13 is in the 8th grade in public school.  He's never been academically challenged and he can't be promoted a grade level in public school because our district does not allow it.  So, he has asked off and on over the years to be homeschooled and DH has always said no.
> 
> This year is the most frustrated he's ever been.  As an example, school started 2 weeks ago and on the first day all of his teachers gave pre-tests.  The idea being that at the end of the school year the same tests would be given and the students could see how much they learned.  DS received an "A" on all of his pre-tests.
> 
> He told me last night that he was thinking of purposefully flunking all of his classes or getting in a fight so that DH would finally say yes.  I shared that with DH and he still said no.  The problem, as he sees it, is that DS already received a scholarship to a state college.  If he is homeschooled he loses the scholarship.
> 
> However, I checked today and if he attends a charter or online school he can keep the scholarship.  The online school I looked at offers a more challenging curriculum than what our public school offers and at earlier grade levels.
> 
> It seems like a good solution but I wanted to see what the opinion of homeschoolers might be.  Naturally the website makes it sound like the best idea since sliced bread.
> 
> DS absolutely wants to go to college so scholarships are important.  DH doesn't think that homeschoolers qualify for scholarships so I guess that should be a second question - there are scholarships for homeschooled students, right?




If you are using a charter school online(not 100% sure on this on) or virtual school, then you can find differant schools of thought.  On says that you are by defination homeschool however since you are using the public school curriculm then you are not.  It can get quite heated.  I know that if you are using a virtual school that HSLDA will not cover you.  

That being said, I would start researching for scholarships.  If you can find enough of them to off set what DH, is counting on because of his grades then you might have an aurgument.  I would also look into dual enrollment options at the community college.  Depending on your State, it might be paid for except books(FL is paid for high schoolers and homeschoolers).


----------



## dis-happy

Belle0101 said:


> Here's what has led to my questions:
> 
> DS13 is in the 8th grade in public school.  He's never been academically challenged and he can't be promoted a grade level in public school because our district does not allow it.  So, he has asked off and on over the years to be homeschooled and DH has always said no.
> 
> This year is the most frustrated he's ever been.  As an example, school started 2 weeks ago and on the first day all of his teachers gave pre-tests.  The idea being that at the end of the school year the same tests would be given and the students could see how much they learned.  DS received an "A" on all of his pre-tests.
> 
> He told me last night that he was thinking of purposefully flunking all of his classes or getting in a fight so that DH would finally say yes.  I shared that with DH and he still said no.  The problem, as he sees it, is that DS already received a scholarship to a state college.  If he is homeschooled he loses the scholarship.
> 
> However, I checked today and if he attends a charter or online school he can keep the scholarship.  The online school I looked at offers a more challenging curriculum than what our public school offers and at earlier grade levels.
> 
> It seems like a good solution but I wanted to see what the opinion of homeschoolers might be.  Naturally the website makes it sound like the best idea since sliced bread.
> 
> DS absolutely wants to go to college so scholarships are important.  DH doesn't think that homeschoolers qualify for scholarships so I guess that should be a second question - there are scholarships for homeschooled students, right?



My DS was homeschooled all the way through; I dropped him off at college two weeks ago. He applied to 4 schools and was accepted to all of them.  He was also offered tons of merit money, based on his SAT scores, gpa, and class rank (this one cracked me up).   Due to dual enrollment credits he is already taking second year classes in his program of study and his 4.0 GPA transferred with him (not all schools will transfer grades with the credits but some do).  His fellow O-Chem classmates are impressed with his chemistry abilities and he is already tutoring some of them.

Tell your dh that your ds could finish up 2 years of college while still in high school as a homeschooler...maybe that will sway him.  Oh, in our state, those credits were free; we only had to pay for books.


----------



## Belle0101

Thanks everyone for the responses!  

What we were looking at, according to the website, is a tuition free online public school.  I'm not sure if that clarifies anything or not but I definitely need to look more into what the rules are.

DS doesn't want to attend Harvard.  He has his sights set on Notre Dame.  Maybe our first lesson should be about how money doesn't grow on trees.  

Honestly, I'm a little intimidated to homeschool him but at the same time he is so frustrated with public school.  I think if he could be challenged, be able to take some college courses, he would be so much happier.  

Thanks again!!  I'm off to read the rules of the online school more in depth and do some serious thinking.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

If your end point college is Notre Dame, you should visit their web sight.  Here is the admissions info page, they have a number for info for homeschoolers.
http://admissions.nd.edu/admission-...tive-first-year-students/evaluation-criteria/
You may want to ask them about CLEPs that they accept, what ACT score they require for their honors programs (this is where the $$s happen), ect.
You can do this for any college he may the thinking about attending.  
Just keep good records of everything he does for his high school years.
Good luck.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Belle0101 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses!
> 
> What we were looking at, according to the website, is a tuition free online public school.  I'm not sure if that clarifies anything or not but I definitely need to look more into what the rules are.
> 
> DS doesn't want to attend Harvard.  He has his sights set on Notre Dame.  Maybe our first lesson should be about how money doesn't grow on trees.
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little intimidated to homeschool him but at the same time he is so frustrated with public school.  I think if he could be challenged, be able to take some college courses, he would be so much happier.
> 
> Thanks again!!  I'm off to read the rules of the online school more in depth and do some serious thinking.



 Not sure what state you are in and this is my first time reading through the thread.  My son is in Connections Academy and in GA it is an online public school.  He started in 5th grade, a straight A student, but they put 35 kids in one 5th grade class and I pulled him out of the school.  I will say for my child, Connection allowed him to go into the higher grades as long as he was able to test into them.  So he is in Algebra with 9th graders, but registered as a 7th grader.  He would not be allowed to do this in regular public school.  Connections Academy in my state is a charter online school.  My state also offers online regular public school 4th grade and up, but I do not think he would be allowed to move up grade levels as he was with Connections.

 This was a great choice for him, but it isn't for everyone.  I met some kids from the school that were having a really hard time adjusting to not having a math teacher.  (That seems to be the hardest adjustment for online schooling from what the kids have told me)

 Hope this helps with some in sight.  My 3rd grader is asking to homeschool, but virtual school started the 1st week of Aug where I am.  If I pull her, I will home school her and not use the online school for this year.

 Good luck with your decision and I hope whatever you chose, your DH will stand by you.


----------



## momimouse27

Just like sweetlovin, I'm from GA and my daughters best friend is doing Ga connections.  If you are doing online public school, then this is considered accredited and the same as if he were physically at public school.  So, if his grades are good, and he has good sat and act scores, you won't have any  trouble getting into ND.  I'll second the thoughts on dual enrollment.  This can benefit him greatly.


----------



## sweetlovin'

I think there are a few of us Ga parents on here.  I am in Gwinnett  but a transplant from the Washington DC area.


----------



## momimouse27

I'm Gwinnett too, but grew up in MS.


----------



## sweetlovin'

bumbershoot said:


> Oh, except "school is not for socializing!" as I heard ALL the time when IN school.



 I LOVE this line!!


----------



## trewin

After running into some issues with my son in public school (I will spare the details!)- I wasn't happy with how the school handled things. I am now considering homeschooling. 

If anybody cares to share, what are some reasons you are homeschooling? How does your child do socially? And what is your schedule like (how many hours a day do you work w/ your child, what programs do you use)? 

I have a newborn, a 2.5 year old, and a 6 year old (first grade).


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

trewin said:


> After running into some issues with my son in public school (I will spare the details!)- I wasn't happy with how the school handled things. I am now considering homeschooling.
> 
> If anybody cares to share, what are some reasons you are homeschooling? How does your child do socially? And what is your schedule like (how many hours a day do you work w/ your child, what programs do you use)?
> 
> I have a newborn, a 2.5 year old, and a 6 year old (first grade).



I just started homeschool my daughter this year (kindergarten) I also have a 3 year old that I work with. The reasons we decided to homeschool 1) Our school district is not that good, the school is not secure and they spend way too much time on standardized tests (about 12 a year). I also thought the school day was too demanding for a 5 year old, they start at 8:25 and end at 3:00. Being a stay at home mom staring to homeschool was easy for us.

I originally planned out 3 hours a day for schooling (as this is only kindergarten) and once I started I found it really only takes about 2 to 2.5 hours a day 5 days a week. Right now we just use workbooks like the Spectrum and Kumon books. As she gets older I will see what other materials are out there to use. 

As for socialization my state (NH) has a nice size home school population so there are groups that we join where she can meet other kids. When she gets older she will start rotating to other peoples houses a couple times a month to learn different subjects. Right now I have another family that we are going to do art projects with 2 times a month. 

 Good luck with your decision and I must say just last week before I started I was terrified and 1 week in things are going great and she is learning like a sponge!


----------



## sweetlovin'

I am going to pull my 8yo out more because she is ill often and we travel quite a bit. I think she missed about 5-6 weeks of school last year.  1 week for travel and the rest because she was sick.  Her past teachers were phenomenal about giving work or letting stuff go depending, but 3rd grade we are traveling a lot.  It's a preemptive strike.  

 I am just starting and a little nervous as well, but I think you will find a lot of support (here and in your town) as well as valuable resources on this thread as well as other links to homeschooling forums.  I am going to keep my little one in the same history and science textbooks for this year.  I think it will make the transition a little easier.  I am starting her in a class called, "storybook quest" (classic book club with book reports and discussion) as well as an art class that is offered for homeschool children in my county. I am going to try a 2nd art class in Oct for her.  She loves art.

 Good luck trewin!!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Have any of the experienced home school parents incorporated philosophy?  I found lessons for including philosophy with younger children.  Just wondering if anyone has found success and failings incorporating this into their curriculum.


----------



## momimouse27

I haven't done philosophy, but I'm letting my 16 yr old dd take sociology because she asked to.  It might be good to just do some basic reading on the most important philosophers and their ideas.  If you found lessons, that's great!  I couldn't find anything much on sociology, so I had to buy a book off amazon.


----------



## Aunt Stepody

disneymom3 said:


> Homeschool buyers Co-op. has them at a very reasonable price.



Thank you!


----------



## Aidensmommy22

Hi everyone, I'm entering my 6th week of homeschooling. So far, so good! Question about WDW. We are planning a trip in January & I would like to incorporate some fun education while we are there. My boys will be 5 & 7 at the time. Can anyone give me any recommendations?


----------



## retired13

There are places at Epcot where you can make your own roller coaster and a lot of learning experiences.....I think I just searched educational ideas at Disney.....


----------



## momimouse27

I think the little passports they sell in Epcot are great for geography.  My kids used to love filling them out and talking to the CM's in each country about where they came from.


----------



## trewin

Thanks for the responses...

I am going to start Horzons for 3's with my 2.5 year old and just do what she can handle for now  and start getting on a schedule. We have nothing to lose!

As for my six year old, we'll wait and see for now. At first I started looking into homeschool b/c of some issues he had and the schools lack of a response. However, as I force him to sit down and do his homework after a long day at school. I realize how frustrated he is. Sure, it's part of life and I want him to develop good habits. I just don't think he's responding as well as he should be because of the pressure. Maybe he isn't ready for first grade, maybe he doesn't respond well to how they are teaching, maybe the schedule is too much...we are just going to work on pinpointing the problem and trying to work through it for now. I suppose it is only the 3rd week of school. It is a nerve wracking decision!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Aidensmommy22 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm entering my 6th week of homeschooling. So far, so good! Question about WDW. We are planning a trip in January & I would like to incorporate some fun education while we are there. My boys will be 5 & 7 at the time. Can anyone give me any recommendations?



Disneyyouth.com has classes for kids their ages.  I have done the older classes, but the tickets are less expensive.  If you are an AP holder, it's not worth buying the tickets, but if you aren't, I really enjoy the classes. Oh, my kids enjoy them too


----------



## sweetlovin'

momimouse27 said:


> I haven't done philosophy, but I'm letting my 16 yr old dd take sociology because she asked to.  It might be good to just do some basic reading on the most important philosophers and their ideas.  If you found lessons, that's great!  I couldn't find anything much on sociology, so I had to buy a book off amazon.



 I am going to cover the basic philosophers, although I did find a board for philosophy for kids. Thank you!!

  Sociology is what I studied with a focus on children and family in college.  That would be a hard class to find.


----------



## momimouse27

It was!  We finally found a Holt sociology book, and so she's just reading the material, doing some online research and then being tested on it.  But, hey, I'm big on interest based learning.  She's also studying Japanese(using a book that was recommended to us by one of the salesgirls in Mitsukoshi dept store in Epcot   ). 

Enjoying her studies has been the key to digging my dd16 out of the hole she was in after our private school debacle last year.  Much better so far this year!


----------



## chimilady

sweetlovin' said:


> Sociology is what I studied with a focus on children and family in college.  That would be a hard class to find.



If she's the type of person who enjoys listening to lectures in addition to her reading, there are TONS of free courses out there.  And plenty in sociology and other subjects.  UC Berkeley has open courseware, Yale, MIT and others.  They're from previous years, and follow a text book, so you could probably find a matching textbook for pretty cheap online since it would be an older edition.  Then I would test using some of the questions at the end of chapters.

Here are a bunch at Berkeley including Intro to Soc: http://webcast.berkeley.edu/series.html#c,d,Sociology

Here is one Soc class at Yale:  http://oyc.yale.edu/sociology

I didn't see any Soc classes at MIT, but I'll post their main page anyway in case it could be useful to someone else.
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/find-by-department/

_Edited to add_ - BYU has some High School level Sociology courses online, but they are not free.  Not bad though, especially when you consider no texbook is required.  And you wouldn't have to worry about figuring out how to test.  Here is the link - under "Social Sciences - Contemporary Issues."  http://is.byu.edu/site/courses/index.cfm?school=hs


----------



## sweetlovin'

chimilady said:


> If she's the type of person who enjoys listening to lectures in addition to her reading, there are TONS of free courses out there.  And plenty in sociology and other subjects.  UC Berkeley has open courseware, Yale, MIT and others.  They're from previous years, and follow a text book, so you could probably find a matching textbook for pretty cheap online since it would be an older edition.  Then I would test using some of the questions at the end of chapters.
> 
> Here are a bunch at Berkeley including Intro to Soc: http://webcast.berkeley.edu/series.html#c,d,Sociology
> 
> Here is one Soc class at Yale:  http://oyc.yale.edu/sociology
> 
> I didn't see any Soc classes at MIT, but I'll post their main page anyway in case it could be useful to someone else.
> http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/find-by-department/
> 
> _Edited to add_ - BYU has some High School level Sociology courses online, but they are not free.  Not bad though, especially when you consider no texbook is required.  And you wouldn't have to worry about figuring out how to test.  Here is the link - under "Social Sciences - Contemporary Issues."  http://is.byu.edu/site/courses/index.cfm?school=hs



 I forget about taking college courses   You are right, there is a ton out there


----------



## DawnM

Just making sure you all know about the $8 Legoland tickets for HS students every Monday until Dec.

You do have to provide proof (Letter of Intent or whatever).

Adults/Parents are $25

http://florida.legoland.com/en/buy_tickets/Groups/education/Home-School-Days/


----------



## DisneyMom5

Thought you guys would appreciate our first day of school pic.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

DisneyMom5 said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate our first day of school pic.]



That is awesome! 

Does anyone have any advice on how to entertain a 3 year old (who is not ready for school) while trying to teach a kindergartner? My 5 year old is doing awesome so far but my 3 year old has been a HUGE challenge! She won't give me any time to do anything. Even if I bring something for her to do she would rather be on my lap trying to take attention away from her sister. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## GusGus77

MonsterWDWmom said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on how to entertain a 3 year old (who is not ready for school) while trying to teach a kindergartner? My 5 year old is doing awesome so far but my 3 year old has been a HUGE challenge! She won't give me any time to do anything. Even if I bring something for her to do she would rather be on my lap trying to take attention away from her sister. Any help is greatly appreciated!



I feel for you! I have a kindergartner and a ds who will be 3 in November. He wants the attention AND is not a big fan of traditional quiet activities (coloring, playdough, puzzles.) He also does not care to do "school" like his big sister so that wasn't an option for us either. So far we have bought him a couple of new toys that ONLY come out during school time. Because they are new and because they are limited, it helps somewhat (he has a hammering set that you hammer nails into a board and a drill set where you are supposed to drill the screws into patterns.) Sometimes we just wait and finish when daddy gets home if he is being really distracting. We also have some things he can do with us. For example, spanish is interactive. He can watch the videos, read the books with us, listen to the music, etc. (I was surprised to hear him counting in spanish the other day!) I don't expect him to learn it like I do my daughter. He also listens to any stories we read for school. Sure, he may not get them, but that doesn't matter.

The plus of it, though, is that it keeps me from doing too much in K. My daughter loves school and it would be easy for me to keep piling on different subjects or more work. With the little one, I can't do that, so it allows her more time to play and just be creative which she really needs to be at her age. I don't think traditional school children get enough time for that. It also gives my daughter the opportunity to learn some independence. We may go over handwriting and then she practices (completes the page in her book) while I sit in the same room with ds and interact with him. I am there if she needs help and I can check on her every few minutes to make sure she is writing correctly. But she doesn't need me hovering over her while she does something like that. 

It definitely isn't easy, but so worthwhile!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Disneymom5 - my kids all LOVE your picture


----------



## DisneyMom5

sweetlovin' said:


> Disneymom5 - my kids all LOVE your picture



Thanks!  We had the idea to hold up signs on Tower of Terror or Splash...but realized we're such chickens, we prefer to hold on the the ride!  LOL


----------



## Jessica14

Aidensmommy22 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm entering my 6th week of homeschooling. So far, so good! Question about WDW. We are planning a trip in January & I would like to incorporate some fun education while we are there. My boys will be 5 & 7 at the time. Can anyone give me any recommendations?



One thing we did was read Cinderella stories from around the world and compared and contrasted them with WDW's Cinderella. We also did simple machines and then looked for them when we got there.


----------



## momimouse27

DisneyMom5 said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate our first day of school pic.
> 
> http://s22.photobucket.com/user/disneymom5/media/IMG_1173-001.jpg.html



This is just awesome.


----------



## DisneyMom5

There are some PBS dvds for a good price on Amazon, as well as School House Rock.  Just a heads up if someone would like them as a supplement for school, or as a Christmas present.  We're doing Am. Hist, so I got Liberty Kids.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...iberty+kids+d,aps&rh=i:aps,k:liberty kids dvd


----------



## sweetlovin'

momimouse27 said:


> It was!  We finally found a Holt sociology book, and so she's just reading the material, doing some online research and then being tested on it.  But, hey, I'm big on interest based learning.  She's also studying Japanese(using a book that was recommended to us by one of the salesgirls in Mitsukoshi dept store in Epcot   ).
> 
> Enjoying her studies has been the key to digging my dd16 out of the hole she was in after our private school debacle last year.  Much better so far this year!



  I truly believe kids learn better when they are happy.  I am so glad she is able to enjoy her studies   She is sure to excel in whatever field she chooses


----------



## sweetlovin'

DisneyMom5 said:


> There are some PBS dvds for a good price on Amazon, as well as School House Rock.  Just a heads up if someone would like them as a supplement for school, or as a Christmas present.  We're doing Am. Hist, so I got Liberty Kids.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...iberty+kids+d,aps&rh=i:aps,k:liberty kids dvd



 Thank you for letting me know.  I am starting American History next year, but I might get these while on sale.  Did you happen to participate in the American History Disney Youth Program at MK?  Just wondering if it is worth the time next fall or winter.


----------



## quandrea

Thinking of pulling my four yo twins out of kindergarten. I homeschool our nine yo. Have for two years now. The twins are sick all the time. They bring everything home so that we are sick all the time. The previous two years of preschool were the same and illness is literally ruining our lives. Dh is getting a chest X-ray right now and won't join us on our wdw trip next week because he is too sick to travel. We have been dealing with coughs, sniffles and ear infections nonstop since mid August. 

In addition, the twins seem to bring home the unwanted behaviour of the week without fail. 

Thoughts, suggestions.


----------



## Ellester

quandrea said:


> Thinking of pulling my four yo twins out of kindergarten. I homeschool our nine yo. Have for two years now. The twins are sick all the time. They bring everything home so that we are sick all the time. The previous two years of preschool were the same and illness is literally ruining our lives. Dh is getting a chest X-ray right now and won't join us on our wdw trip next week because he is too sick to travel. We have been dealing with coughs, sniffles and ear infections nonstop since mid August.  In addition, the twins seem to bring home the unwanted behaviour of the week without fail.  Thoughts, suggestions.



If it were me, I would go ahead an pull them out. My oldest was sick constantly during her two years of public school. She had not had a sick visit from age 2 to 5 and then had strep 3 times in Kindergarten! Some people will send their kids to school no matter what. One of her K classmates was actually vomiting one day AS HE WAS GETTING ON THE BUS! Crazy! You already know what goes into homeschooling. You will have to adjust to having all three at home, but if they are constantly sick you have them home quite a bit anyway. Personally, I think it would be so much extra work to have some in "building" school and one at home. If they are all at home you won't have to worry about the school calendar, or getting them up and dressed and out the door, or packing lunches, doing fundraisers, buying school supplies they don't need, etc. Just my opinion, but I would definitely try them at home.


----------



## quandrea

Ellester said:


> If it were me, I would go ahead an pull them out. My oldest was sick constantly during her two years of public school. She had not had a sick visit from age 2 to 5 and then had strep 3 times in Kindergarten! Some people will send their kids to school no matter what. One of her K classmates was actually vomiting one day AS HE WAS GETTING ON THE BUS! Crazy! You already know what goes into homeschooling. You will have to adjust to having all three at home, but if they are constantly sick you have them home quite a bit anyway. Personally, I think it would be so much extra work to have some in "building" school and one at home. If they are all at home you won't have to worry about the school calendar, or getting them up and dressed and out the door, or packing lunches, doing fundraisers, buying school supplies they don't need, etc. Just my opinion, but I would definitely try them at home.



Good thoughts. I see what you mean about rushing out the door. Right now dd gets started on her own while I drive the little ones. My four yo daughter joins us for school in the afternoon. Works well. I teach her to read during this time. No trouble juggling the two kids. Now throwing s's into the mix would be more challenging. 

A friend said to me that they have to build the immunity some time and this will pass. Three years seems tough though. 

As tough as homeschooling three might be, I can't help but think it has to be better than dealing with three constantly ill asthmatic children and their constantly ill asthmatic parents. It is wearing me out. 

We leave for disney Tuesday. I'll be thinking about my decision while away. 

Ds is upstairs now hacking away. Friday it was the sniffles and now it's in his chest. This after being away the week prior. He literally caught something the day he went back!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

quandrea said:


> Thinking of pulling my four yo twins out of kindergarten. I homeschool our nine yo. Have for two years now. The twins are sick all the time. They bring everything home so that we are sick all the time. The previous two years of preschool were the same and illness is literally ruining our lives. Dh is getting a chest X-ray right now and won't join us on our wdw trip next week because he is too sick to travel. We have been dealing with coughs, sniffles and ear infections nonstop since mid August.
> 
> In addition, the twins seem to bring home the unwanted behaviour of the week without fail.
> 
> Thoughts, suggestions.



I would pull them out. My daughter was born with a heart defect that makes her immune system a little weaker than most kids. When she was in preschool she was constantly sick, so for kindergarten I decided to home school (for many reasons) It is working out great! Good Luck with your decision!


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

I am looking for good recommendations for kindergarten curriculum for Math and Reading. When I decided to home school I actually pulled my daughter out of our public school 2 weeks before they were to start. So for now I am just doing Spectrum workbooks and she seems to be going great but as we get more involved I would like to get better materials maybe even some I can save and use with my 3 year old when she starts.I just have no idea where to start  Thanks!


----------



## Ellester

double post


----------



## Ellester

MonsterWDWmom said:


> I am looking for good recommendations for kindergarten curriculum for Math and Reading. When I decided to home school I actually pulled my daughter out of our public school 2 weeks before they were to start. So for now I am just doing Spectrum workbooks and she seems to be going great but as we get more involved I would like to get better materials maybe even some I can save and use with my 3 year old when she starts.I just have no idea where to start  Thanks!



We are a Math-U-See family. We have done all the levels from Primer up to Geometry so far and have been happy with it (I have and engineering degree and my husband is a computer scientist, we are "math" people). It takes some faith as the mastery approach they use is quite different from the spiral approach of most programs. That said, I have used the blocks, DVD's, and teacher guides with four kids. I only have to buy the student set as each younger child reaches the next level. For reading we use a combination of things: Sonlight LA, Getting Ready for the Code, "Bob" type books. Many swear by "100 Easy Lessons"  but we thought it was way too dry. I have to admit that teaching my kids to read was one of the things I worried about the most but now that I have taught two successfully (the oldest learned in public school before we brought her home for good in 2nd grade) I can say that it was one of the most gratifying things I have ever done. Brought me to tears both times and I'm sure it will when #4 starts reading as well!


----------



## quandrea

Ellester said:


> We are a Math-U-See family. We have done all the levels from Primer up to Geometry so far and have been happy with it (I have and engineering degree and my husband is a computer scientist, we are "math" people). It takes some faith as the mastery approach they use is quite different from the spiral approach of most programs. That said, I have used the blocks, DVD's, and teacher guides with four kids. I only have to buy the student set as each younger child reaches the next level. For reading we use a combination of things: Sonlight LA, Getting Ready for the Code, "Bob" type books. Many swear by "100 Easy Lessons"  but we thought it was way too dry. I have to admit that teaching my kids to read was one of the things I worried about the most but now that I have taught two successfully (the oldest learned in public school before we brought her home for good in 2nd grade) I can say that it was one of the most gratifying things I have ever done. Brought me to tears both times and I'm sure it will when #4 starts reading as well!



I'm a fan of teach your child to read in 100 easy lessons. I was a teacher before becoming a mom and I've literally taught hundreds of kids to read with it. Then my kids graduated to the reading mastery programs. Dd is working on level five now. They are pricey but you can use them with you younger child. 

For math we use connecting math concepts. Same author as 100 easy lessons. Love it.


----------



## quandrea

MonsterWDWmom said:


> I would pull them out. My daughter was born with a heart defect that makes her immune system a little weaker than most kids. When she was in preschool she was constantly sick, so for kindergarten I decided to home school (for many reasons) It is working out great! Good Luck with your decision!



Thanks. With the asthma there is no such thing as a "little cold."  When kids come to school sick my children are vulnerable. Last December I pulled them out for a whole month to let everyone get well. We all did and we settled into a nice routine. Maybe this is doable. I think my nine yo will miss the quiet time.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Everyone, thank you so much! I looked at a bunch of different programs and I decided to Math to use Math U See and for reading 100 lessons. I am very excited to get started on both of these and am more confident now that I know I have at least a math and reading curriculum to follow. Again thank you so much it was very helpful!


----------



## ameliasmommy

I do not home school but I was wondering what type of lesson is best for reading? My little girl is having trouble reading. She is in 1st grade. I would love any suggestions or advice.


----------



## quandrea

ameliasmommy said:


> I do not home school but I was wondering what type of lesson is best for reading? My little girl is having trouble reading. She is in 1st grade. I would love any suggestions or advice.



Teach your child to read in 100 easy lessons is great. Just open it up and get started. You cannot go wrong. It is on amazon.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

So home schooling came about because my daughter did not make the lottery for the charter school (she was wait listed #84 and there were only 30 spots available) as you all know what I decided to home school I had my reservations but now it is going great. Well today I get a call from the charter school saying they have a spot for her I am so confused because I do not know what is best. I asked her what she wants to do and she insists that she wants to stay home schooling because she does not want to leave me. I would have no problem with this decision if home schooling wasn't going so well, but she has already learned so much in the 4 weeks we have been doing it. Please Please Please any advice would be great (plus I think my husband is going to want her to go into the charter)


----------



## jdcthree

MonsterWDWmom said:


> So home schooling came about because my daughter did not make the lottery for the charter school (she was wait listed #84 and there were only 30 spots available) as you all know what I decided to home school I had my reservations but now it is going great. Well today I get a call from the charter school saying they have a spot for her I am so confused because I do not know what is best. I asked her what she wants to do and she insists that she wants to stay home schooling because she does not want to leave me. I would have no problem with this decision if home schooling wasn't going so well, but she has already learned so much in the 4 weeks we have been doing it. Please Please Please any advice would be great (plus I think my husband is going to want her to go into the charter)



I think you answered your own question.   Homeschooling is going well, your daughter has learned so much already, and she enjoys being home and wants to keep it that way.  I say keep up the good work!


----------



## sweetlovin'

MonsterWDWmom said:


> So home schooling came about because my daughter did not make the lottery for the charter school (she was wait listed #84 and there were only 30 spots available) as you all know what I decided to home school I had my reservations but now it is going great. Well today I get a call from the charter school saying they have a spot for her I am so confused because I do not know what is best. I asked her what she wants to do and she insists that she wants to stay home schooling because she does not want to leave me. I would have no problem with this decision if home schooling wasn't going so well, but she has already learned so much in the 4 weeks we have been doing it. Please Please Please any advice would be great (plus I think my husband is going to want her to go into the charter)



I am a huge believer if the child is happy where they are, leave them.  Although, I convinced my youngest to leave and she wasn't completely on board.  Now, after a few weeks of home school, she loves it.  

 If your husband is really set on her going, make a compromise.  Let her try it for 1 month and decide after a month how it is going.  No harm in trying it for a short time and then pulling her if she is miserable.  However, if she is truly set against it, you are better off keeping her home.  Can she tour the school and see what it would be like?


----------



## chris31997

MonsterWDWmom said:


> So home schooling came about because my daughter did not make the lottery for the charter school (she was wait listed #84 and there were only 30 spots available) as you all know what I decided to home school I had my reservations but now it is going great. Well today I get a call from the charter school saying they have a spot for her I am so confused because I do not know what is best. I asked her what she wants to do and she insists that she wants to stay home schooling because she does not want to leave me. I would have no problem with this decision if home schooling wasn't going so well, but she has already learned so much in the 4 weeks we have been doing it. Please Please Please any advice would be great (plus I think my husband is going to want her to go into the charter)



Don't know how old your DD is   But all of you can sit down and make a pros/cons list of going to the charter and for homeschooling.  Then you and hubby and can talk about real concerns about homeschooling vs charter vs traditional school.

I'm of the opinion, if it isn't broken don't fix it 





sweetlovin' said:


> If your husband is really set on her going, make a compromise.  Let her try it for 1 month and decide after a month how it is going.  No harm in trying it for a short time and then pulling her if she is miserable.  However, if she is truly set against it, you are better off keeping her home.  Can she tour the school and see what it would be like?



Not sure about the trial run at the school, but I love the idea of touring the school.  That is a good idea.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

sweetlovin' said:


> Can she tour the school and see what it would be like?


We have a tour set for Thursday. After talking to many people I have decided to talk to the school and see if what they want to accomplish this year lines up with what I want to. My daughter is in Kindergarten and I want her to be reading by the end of the year, doing simple addition, telling some time and recognizing coins. My husband has said the decision is ultimately up to me and (right now) I am very very very much leaning with staying in home schooling. I mean public schools will always be there and she can always go in the charter at another time is worst comes to worst. I live in a small town and all the towns around me are small so it's not like a city were you have 1,000 kids competing for 20 spots. Like I said this is what I think right now and I have a lot of peace with it this just feels right. My daughter has been having trouble counting lately (missing the number 15 always!) and tonight she came up to  me and counted all the way to 29 without missing it! she was so proud of it and all I could think was "I taught her that" and I was so proud of her. It's funny I came into home schooling kind of reluctantly and now I love it! 

Thank you Thank you all this has been a great help. What is funny is I was talking to my mother in law and she said the same thing to me "It seems to me that you have already made up your mind, so what is the problem?" and  when I thought about it I realized that fear of making the wrong choice is why this is an issue.  I know I can give my child a better education than what she can get in the school system (public or charter) I also know I can get her socialized. So I am going to tour the school (with her) and if I think they can do a better job than myself then I will enroll her if not things will not change. I agree why fix something if it isn't broken? Again thank you all so much.


----------



## anl

Just to let you know, they WILL try to convince you they can do a better job. If your husband supports you plus you and dd are happy, don't second guess yourself. We moms are always worried about doing the best thing for our kids so that's normal. Follow peace. See what you are at peace with and follow that.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

anl said:


> Just to let you know, they WILL try to convince you they can do a better job. If your husband supports you plus you and dd are happy, don't second guess yourself. We moms are always worried about doing the best thing for our kids so that's normal. Follow peace. See what you are at peace with and follow that.



Well just talked to my DH and now he says I cannot convince him that home schooling is better  Unfortunately one of us is going to have to loose this and I am worried it is going to be me...


----------



## jdcthree

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Well just talked to my DH and now he says I cannot convince him that home schooling is better  Unfortunately one of us is going to have to loose this and I am worried it is going to be me...



Uh oh...I thought he said it was up to you?  Do a search on how homeschoolers stack up against their private and public school peers.  You will have all kinds of "convincing" evidence for him.


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

jdcthree said:


> Uh oh...I thought he said it was up to you?  Do a search on how homeschoolers stack up against their private and public school peers.  You will have all kinds of "convincing" evidence for him.



That's what I plan to do, and yes he originally said it was up to me but has since changed his mind. The problem is that I have looked up the education system in this country and have seen how bad it is, he has not. He has no exposure to how the US is falling behind in major subjects, his mother is from Finland (right now #1 education system in the world) and she supports me home schooling! I am overly frustrated right now and worried. He has told me that I will not be able to convince him home schooling is the best. Like I said one of us is going to loose and I fear it will be me. 

My original plan was to home school until my daughter got pulled for the charter school 1. I was not thinking it would happen so soon and 2. why would I stop now when she is learning so great? I mean she is 5 and already has 21 sight words these are words she can pick out of a book and read. Tomorrow we are staring 100 easy lesson's to teach your child to read and I know she is going to do great at it. I wish she already knew how to read because if she was to read a book to him I know that would change his mind. I am so happy I have you guys on here I do not know what I would do if I did not have people to talk to who understand. He is trying to tell me I can still do the lessons with her after school but what is the point then of sending her to school?


----------



## quandrea

MonsterWDWmom said:


> That's what I plan to do, and yes he originally said it was up to me but has since changed his mind. The problem is that I have looked up the education system in this country and have seen how bad it is, he has not. He has no exposure to how the US is falling behind in major subjects, his mother is from Finland (right now #1 education system in the world) and she supports me home schooling! I am overly frustrated right now and worried. He has told me that I will not be able to convince him home schooling is the best. Like I said one of us is going to loose and I fear it will be me.
> 
> My original plan was to home school until my daughter got pulled for the charter school 1. I was not thinking it would happen so soon and 2. why would I stop now when she is learning so great? I mean she is 5 and already has 21 sight words these are words she can pick out of a book and read. Tomorrow we are staring 100 easy lesson's to teach your child to read and I know she is going to do great at it. I wish she already knew how to read because if she was to read a book to him I know that would change his mind. I am so happy I have you guys on here I do not know what I would do if I did not have people to talk to who understand. He is trying to tell me I can still do the lessons with her after school but what is the point then of sending her to school?



Such a tough spot to be in.  It is so difficult when spouses are not on the same page.  All I can suggest is to talk it out.  Let him know why you want to homeschool.  I think so many people fear homeschooling will ruin their children socially.  Reassure him that you will make of point of getting your daughter out there for social opportunities.  I quite frankly feel the social aspect of school is overrated.

As for schools being able to do better than you--not true.  How can it be?  What could be better than a highly invested, loving teaching giving one to one instruction?  Nothing.  Good luck.  Try not to think of it as one of you winning.  Tough though.


----------



## momto2inKC

Joining in here, definitely needing the support of homeschoolers!  My daughter is in 9th grade and I have pulled her out of school.  It's not that anything happened at school, she just isn't comfortable there and doesn't feel like she fits in (this has been ongoing for years).
The school has been wonderful and encouraging with my decision.  My son, 11th grade, will remain in public school.
We are just beginning to look at curriculum, there are SO many options it's almost overwhelming.  So glad to find this thread on the Dis


----------



## Aunt Stepody

MonsterWDWmom said:


> That's what I plan to do, and yes he originally said it was up to me but has since changed his mind. The problem is that I have looked up the education system in this country and have seen how bad it is, he has not. He has no exposure to how the US is falling behind in major subjects, his mother is from Finland (right now #1 education system in the world) and she supports me home schooling! I am overly frustrated right now and worried. He has told me that I will not be able to convince him home schooling is the best. Like I said one of us is going to loose and I fear it will be me.
> 
> My original plan was to home school until my daughter got pulled for the charter school 1. I was not thinking it would happen so soon and 2. why would I stop now when she is learning so great? I mean she is 5 and already has 21 sight words these are words she can pick out of a book and read. Tomorrow we are staring 100 easy lesson's to teach your child to read and I know she is going to do great at it. I wish she already knew how to read because if she was to read a book to him I know that would change his mind. I am so happy I have you guys on here I do not know what I would do if I did not have people to talk to who understand. He is trying to tell me I can still do the lessons with her after school but what is the point then of sending her to school?



My DH was not originally in favor of home school either. I say invite your DH to sit down and see what you and your DD are doing at home. Let him see the materials as well as your interaction with your daughter. (You may have to do this on a Saturday, depending on your DH's work schedule.) Once my DH saw what we were doing along with my boys' Stanford Achievement Test Scores, he was definitely convinced. Best wishes to you!


----------



## sms

Where is the best place to purchase Life of Fred books. Also, I was thinking of starting with ice cream and/or jelly beans. He is a 5th grader but needs to go back to multiplication.

BTW Brand new Homeschooler!!!!!! Thank you all so much for such great information!!!!!!


----------



## dis-happy

sms said:


> Where is the best place to purchase Life of Fred books. Also, I was thinking of starting with ice cream and/or jelly beans. He is a 5th grader but needs to go back to multiplication.
> 
> BTW Brand new Homeschooler!!!!!! Thank you all so much for such great information!!!!!!



I ordered a LOF stats book from Rainbow Resource. It was part of a larger order though and included free shipping. Ymmv


----------



## MonsterWDWmom

Everyone thank you for your support. My daughter did start the charter school this week  she is adjusting great and now starting to have fun. I hope one day to be able to return to home schooling but I know this will not be possible in the near future. Again thank you for all the help and advice you have given and I wish you all the best of luck as your school year continues.


----------



## my4girls10

sms said:


> Where is the best place to purchase Life of Fred books. Also, I was thinking of starting with ice cream and/or jelly beans. He is a 5th grader but needs to go back to multiplication.  BTW Brand new Homeschooler!!!!!! Thank you all so much for such great information!!!!!!



I order ours from Z-Twist books.  They also offer free shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tkbbmom

sms said:


> Where is the best place to purchase Life of Fred books. Also, I was thinking of starting with ice cream and/or jelly beans. He is a 5th grader but needs to go back to multiplication.
> 
> BTW Brand new Homeschooler!!!!!! Thank you all so much for such great information!!!!!!



Like the others mentioned directly from Z-Twist; Lifeoffredmath.com or Rainbow Resource.  

If you need to go back to multiplication you will want to begin with Goldfish that is where multiplication is first covered.


----------



## DawnM

We preferred Phonics Pathways to 100 EZLessons.

I used it for the first two kids.

Then, for number 3, I used CLE's program because it was more independent.  Yeah, I was tired and had more things to teach.

Dawn



ameliasmommy said:


> I do not home school but I was wondering what type of lesson is best for reading? My little girl is having trouble reading. She is in 1st grade. I would love any suggestions or advice.


----------



## sweetlovin'

momto2inKC said:


> Joining in here, definitely needing the support of homeschoolers!  My daughter is in 9th grade and I have pulled her out of school.  It's not that anything happened at school, she just isn't comfortable there and doesn't feel like she fits in (this has been ongoing for years).
> The school has been wonderful and encouraging with my decision.  My son, 11th grade, will remain in public school.
> We are just beginning to look at curriculum, there are SO many options it's almost overwhelming.  So glad to find this thread on the Dis



 Welcome to the group!!  We just put our 7th grader in 9th grade because he was already in Ancient World History and Algebra.  So I ordered biology with specimens and dissection kits, Excellence In Writing, and 9th grammar.  It was not cheap, I think we spent 700-900, but I know in the end this will be better for him.  I have 1 in public school and two home schooling, brand new to this as well.  I've been at it for 3 weeks and so far, my kids LOVE it.  I am finding new classes and fun things all the time for my area.

 My kids weren't having a problem.  We just go on vacations too often to fit into the school schedules.  

 I wanted to welcome you!!  We can attempt to teach 9th grade together


----------



## sweetlovin'

MonsterWDWmom said:


> Everyone thank you for your support. My daughter did start the charter school this week  she is adjusting great and now starting to have fun. I hope one day to be able to return to home schooling but I know this will not be possible in the near future. Again thank you for all the help and advice you have given and I wish you all the best of luck as your school year continues.



((HUGS)) I hope she thrives in her school. Best of luck to both of you


----------



## momto2inKC

sweetlovin' said:


> Welcome to the group!!  We just put our 7th grader in 9th grade because he was already in Ancient World History and Algebra.  So I ordered biology with specimens and dissection kits, Excellence In Writing, and 9th grammar.  It was not cheap, I think we spent 700-900, but I know in the end this will be better for him.  I have 1 in public school and two home schooling, brand new to this as well.  I've been at it for 3 weeks and so far, my kids LOVE it.  I am finding new classes and fun things all the time for my area.  My kids weren't having a problem.  We just go on vacations too often to fit into the school schedules.  I wanted to welcome you!!  We can attempt to teach 9th grade together



Thank you for welcoming me  
After looking over curriculums we ended up choosing Easy Peasy homeschool.  She absolutely LOVES it!  It's all online with some printables.  
I am on the verge of pulling my son from public school now.  Things are quickly going downhill for him.  He has an IEP and has been receiving special services since pre-k (now in 11th).  The district decided this year to put all those kids in the regular ed classrooms.  It's NOT working.


----------



## sweetlovin'

momto2inKC said:


> Thank you for welcoming me
> After looking over curriculums we ended up choosing Easy Peasy homeschool.  She absolutely LOVES it!  It's all online with some printables.
> I am on the verge of pulling my son from public school now.  Things are quickly going downhill for him.  He has an IEP and has been receiving special services since pre-k (now in 11th).  The district decided this year to put all those kids in the regular ed classrooms.  It's NOT working.



UGH!! That doesn't work for either group   I hope whatever decision, his school year get easier for him.  I would love to get my 5th grader out of school, but she is so happy right now, I would feel guilty pulling her.

 I am in the Well Trained Mind Curriculum for the most part.  A few exceptions are Apologia Bio and Analytical Grammar.    I'll have to look into easy peasy.  I haven't heard of it


----------



## momimouse27

Ugh.  Today was one of those days...my 10 yr old was a terror.  All he wants to do in reality is play video games all day, and he knows he can't.  But I catch him rushing through his work, so I had to make a rule for no video games til 3:30.  Some days he's really in tune and focused but not today!  

Hoping tomorrow is better :/


----------



## Ellester

momimouse27 said:


> Ugh.  Today was one of those days...my 10 yr old was a terror.  All he wants to do in reality is play video games all day, and he knows he can't.  But I catch him rushing through his work, so I had to make a rule for no video games til 3:30.  Some days he's really in tune and focused but not today!  Hoping tomorrow is better :/



We all have those days! I've had to take my 12yo dd's iPod away many a time since she would rather watch Youtubers than do Latin.  keep your chin up!


----------



## antree

momimouse27 said:


> Ugh.  Today was one of those days...my 10 yr old was a terror.  All he wants to do in reality is play video games all day, and he knows he can't.  But I catch him rushing through his work, so I had to make a rule for no video games til 3:30.  Some days he's really in tune and focused but not today!
> 
> Hoping tomorrow is better :/



I have many of those days with my 11yr old DS. The start of the year worked out good, now I see him getting back in to his old ways. I see another talk is coming and he won't like it.


----------



## sweetlovin'

momimouse27 said:


> Ugh.  Today was one of those days...my 10 yr old was a terror.  All he wants to do in reality is play video games all day, and he knows he can't.  But I catch him rushing through his work, so I had to make a rule for no video games til 3:30.  Some days he's really in tune and focused but not today!
> 
> Hoping tomorrow is better :/



 I hope tomorrow is better for both of you


----------



## shelby101301

Hello all-

New homeschooling mom here.  I've got a 4th grader, 2nd grade and a pre-K guy who didn't make the K cut off.

We are going to Disney in Feb/March and I'm looking for ideas to "count" hours during our trip.   Is this the right thread to ask for ideas? I know we will do the animal walks and a trip to conservation station in AK.  I'm sure we will do the furture world stuff, and some time Living with the Seas...and I guess the land too.

Lots of people suggest the countries, but what specifically do you have the kids do other than watch the movies in Canada, France and China? Talk to cast members? Ideas for what they should ask?

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated and if I'm in the wrong thread, possibly re-direct?

At the very least, didn't know this was here, and now I am subscribed!  We do Connections in Pa.


----------



## sweetlovin'

shelby101301 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> New homeschooling mom here.  I've got a 4th grader, 2nd grade and a pre-K guy who didn't make the K cut off.
> 
> We are going to Disney in Feb/March and I'm looking for ideas to "count" hours during our trip.   Is this the right thread to ask for ideas? I know we will do the animal walks and a trip to conservation station in AK.  I'm sure we will do the furture world stuff, and some time Living with the Seas...and I guess the land too.
> 
> Lots of people suggest the countries, but what specifically do you have the kids do other than watch the movies in Canada, France and China? Talk to cast members? Ideas for what they should ask?
> 
> Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated and if I'm in the wrong thread, possibly re-direct?
> 
> At the very least, didn't know this was here, and now I am subscribed!  We do Connections in Pa.



 Welcome to the group 

 We don't have to turn hours in for my state, but Disneyyouth.com has disney classes. If you are on a package or have APs that isn't worth it.

 I'm sure there will be many others with excellent ideas.


----------



## shelby101301

Thanks!

yes, we have AP's so to fork over another $365 for three kids for homeschool days is rather much.  Slowly I am finding bits and pieces of ideas all over the web and will certainly read over the many pages here in the coming months.

Looking forward to hearing anything you all have to suggest!


----------



## Cinderellabride

Hi,

   I posted a new thread, and it was suggested to post this here:

Hi,

I am homeschooling my Kindergarten son this year , and we are heading to WDW in a couple of weeks. It is going to be a huge extended family trip celebrating my DH graduating salutatorian , so mostly we will just be focusing on celebrating, and having fun. But I know there are so many educational opportunities at Disney, so I'm looking for ways to incorporate learning opportunities into our trip, without going too overboard. (I also have a 4 year old boy, but am not officially homeschooling him until next year, we wanted him to finish the preschool program he was already in). We also have about a 20 hour drive each way to get there, and I will be sitting in the back with the kiddos most of the way (my dad is driving down with us), so lots of entertaining kiddos, and some schooling would fit in well on the drive.

So suggestions on:

Ideas for the car ride?
General kindergarten learning opportunities?
We are in the middle of a Dinosaur unit study as well, and I plan to take him on Dinosaur, go the bone yard, and eat lunch at T-Rex, but any other ideas for that would be great.

Thanks!
Steph

P.S. I tried searching to see if this has been asked before, and I didn't find anything. If it has and you have link to the thread, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Week 6 of home school and a new twist.  Now, my 5th grader would like to home school as well.  It's not that I am worried about her, I am worried about how to handle a 9th, 3rd, and now 5th/6th grader.  After thinking about it for two nights, I think I have figured out a loose schedule.  Putting it together and implementing will be a complete different factor.

 Has anyone put their 3rd grader in apologia Anatomy and Physiology?  I purchased that today for the 5th grader than I realized I might be able to pull my 9yo up.  Has anyone used these for their younger kids?


----------



## momimouse27

I use Apologia with my son, but we are doing Zoology.  He likes learning about animals and it's well written.  I have used the anatomy long ago with my kids who are older now.  I liked them.  

As for the prior poster, have you thought of the 'Behind the seeds' tour in The Land?  My kids liked it, and it's really interesting to see where they grow the food from the ride.  You could also learn about some of the animals they'll see at The Seas in Epcot.


----------



## Cinderellabride

momimouse27 said:


> I use Apologia with my son, but we are doing Zoology.  He likes learning about animals and it's well written.  I have used the anatomy long ago with my kids who are older now.  I liked them.  As for the prior poster, have you thought of the 'Behind the seeds' tour in The Land?  My kids liked it, and it's really interesting to see where they grow the food from the ride.  You could also learn about some of the animals they'll see at The Seas in Epcot.



I thought they had to be older for the behind seeds tour? Is that not true? I've wanted to do it, but thought they were too young.


----------



## chris31997

shelby101301 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> New homeschooling mom here.  I've got a 4th grader, 2nd grade and a pre-K guy who didn't make the K cut off.
> 
> We are going to Disney in Feb/March and I'm looking for ideas to "count" hours during our trip.   Is this the right thread to ask for ideas? I know we will do the animal walks and a trip to conservation station in AK.  I'm sure we will do the furture world stuff, and some time Living with the Seas...and I guess the land too.
> 
> Lots of people suggest the countries, but what specifically do you have the kids do other than watch the movies in Canada, France and China? Talk to cast members? Ideas for what they should ask?
> 
> Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated and if I'm in the wrong thread, possibly re-direct?
> 
> At the very least, didn't know this was here, and now I am subscribed!  We do Connections in Pa.





Cinderellabride said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted a new thread, and it was suggested to post this here:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am homeschooling my Kindergarten son this year , and we are heading to WDW in a couple of weeks. It is going to be a huge extended family trip celebrating my DH graduating salutatorian , so mostly we will just be focusing on celebrating, and having fun. But I know there are so many educational opportunities at Disney, so I'm looking for ways to incorporate learning opportunities into our trip, without going too overboard. (I also have a 4 year old boy, but am not officially homeschooling him until next year, we wanted him to finish the preschool program he was already in). We also have about a 20 hour drive each way to get there, and I will be sitting in the back with the kiddos most of the way (my dad is driving down with us), so lots of entertaining kiddos, and some schooling would fit in well on the drive.
> 
> So suggestions on:
> 
> Ideas for the car ride?
> General kindergarten learning opportunities?
> We are in the middle of a Dinosaur unit study as well, and I plan to take him on Dinosaur, go the bone yard, and eat lunch at T-Rex, but any other ideas for that would be great.
> 
> Thanks!
> Steph
> 
> P.S. I tried searching to see if this has been asked before, and I didn't find anything. If it has and you have link to the thread, I would appreciate it. Thanks.




Look into Phineas and Ferb mystery thingy, last time we went and kiddos were into that it was Kim Possible .  I believe it is in Epcot.

Give them a giftcard/journal for keeping track of money spent:budget  

Or if on a food plan then have them keep track of the "points"

Eat at differant restraunts and try differant foods: explore the culture alittle thru the food.

IF you trust little hands with a camera, give them a camera and have them photo journal.  Or see if you can find a disposable camera, some of the most entertaining pictures I have ever gotten were pics taken by my kids.

Pin trading, gives them a chance to talk to someone and ask for something.  They have to make a choice, which can be hard  You will find your type A personalities

Keep a list of the differant countries/areas/states people are from.  Do tally marks to see if one has more people from it than other locations.

Keep track of the weather.


----------



## sweetlovin'

momimouse27 said:


> I use Apologia with my son, but we are doing Zoology.  He likes learning about animals and it's well written.  I have used the anatomy long ago with my kids who are older now.  I liked them.



 They do seem well written. My 13yo just started the biology with the companion CD.  He said it was really easy to understand. There is no CD for the Anatomy book, but I will give it a go I guess.


----------



## momimouse27

Cinderellabride said:


> I thought they had to be older for the behind seeds tour? Is that not true? I've wanted to do it, but thought they were too young.



I can't remember how old my girls were when they did it.  It was several years ago, and they are 20 and 16 now.  I checked and there is not age restriction on the tour, though it's not cheap-$16 for kids, $22 for adults.  

I second the above recommendation for Phineus and Ferb.  Even my 16 yr old still likes that.  It's fun and I think it's great for decision making skills.


----------



## superchime

shelby101301 said:


> Hello all-  New homeschooling mom here.  I've got a 4th grader, 2nd grade and a pre-K guy who didn't make the K cut off.  We are going to Disney in Feb/March and I'm looking for ideas to "count" hours during our trip.   Is this the right thread to ask for ideas? I know we will do the animal walks and a trip to conservation station in AK.  I'm sure we will do the furture world stuff, and some time Living with the Seas...and I guess the land too.  Lots of people suggest the countries, but what specifically do you have the kids do other than watch the movies in Canada, France and China? Talk to cast members? Ideas for what they should ask?  Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated and if I'm in the wrong thread, possibly re-direct?  At the very least, didn't know this was here, and now I am subscribed!  We do Connections in Pa.



They can learn how to say a few words (hello, thank you, goodbye) in each of the languages for the world showcase countries then try them out on the cast members. I've heard this is a lot of fun and the cast members are usually excited to help the kids practice. 

We also read about the countries ahead of time and then looked for the famous landmarks that are represented in Epcot (Eiffel Tower, etc.). We also collected flags from each country and trinkets to go in our continent study unit boxes.


----------



## momimouse27

We have done what superchime mentioned.  We have done both the Epcot passports and our own self made booklets on each country.  The kids loved it because of the anticipation of the trip.  

Trying to decide now if I should attempt something like this with my son.  He has autism, and has lots of trouble paying attention.  But if he had a booklet to complete, he might be more engaged.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

shelby101301 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> New homeschooling mom here.  I've got a 4th grader, 2nd grade and a pre-K guy who didn't make the K cut off.
> 
> We are going to Disney in Feb/March and I'm looking for ideas to "count" hours during our trip.   Is this the right thread to ask for ideas? I know we will do the animal walks and a trip to conservation station in AK.  I'm sure we will do the furture world stuff, and some time Living with the Seas...and I guess the land too.
> 
> Lots of people suggest the countries, but what specifically do you have the kids do other than watch the movies in Canada, France and China? Talk to cast members? Ideas for what they should ask?
> 
> Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated and if I'm in the wrong thread, possibly re-direct?
> 
> Welcome to the world of "thinking like a homeschooler", it is really fun to enter the world of life-long learning with your kids.
> We find all of the Disney parks to be great sources of learning.  We look for interesting architecture, have the kids take pictures and compare what they see to styles they have learned about.
> In EPCOT, don't miss all the little museums in the different countries, we spend a good amount of time in those - the are gems not to be missed, more pictures can be taken here.
> My kids have really enjoyed learning about Walt Disney and his family, the history of Disney, and discovering the story of each of the parks and their different areas.
> Magic Kingdom has really great areas that can inspire, be sure to do the tree house in the evening when it's less crowded so you can take your time and see all the detail, try and read the book and see the movie before the trip.  Even playing Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom you can teach the kids a lot, look at the villains, how they are drawn - their faces are upside down triangles.  The Disney artists did a ton of research on what faces people like and didn't like.
> Liberty Square is really an interesting place to visit when you are covering American History, again go in the evening when it is less crowded - look for the lanterns, take the ferry boat, during the afternoon go to Tom Sawyers Island....
> Then there is all of the detail at the Disney hotels...
> Try and slow them down, point out as much stuff as you can, eventually they will begin to see all of it too.  Have fun, take lots of pictures for your records.


----------



## adventure_woman

We are considering homeschooling our DD7.  She is currently in a private Christian school but she isn't being challenged.  She is currently in 2nd grade.  As of last March, she was at about a 2.5 level for math and 4.9 level for reading. She catches onto things very easily.

So, a I am researching homeschooling I have a few questions:
- HOW do you choose which curriculum for each subject?
- What curriculum do you think are a must have for a 2nd grader? (ie - I know I need to find something for math, grammar, spelling - but do you also recommend buying a curriculum for history, science, etc - or do you just work on different things that interest her?)
- This is all so new to me, which is probably why it scares me to death to homeschool her.  So, I am just trying to absorb all the info I can!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Welcome to our world 

 It really depends on your family and what works best and what you want your child to learn.  For me, it was easiest to follow Well Trained Mind with either Life of Fred, Teaching Textbooks, or Saxon. I also use Apologia for science.  I'm more secular, so I skip the biblical teachings.  Again, for me, that was the easiest. I have a 3rd, 5th, and 9th (he's suppose to be 7th, but he was bright enough to move up).  If you want the more religious teachings there are a lot of curriculums to follow.

  I have run into people that unschool and I have run into people more like me that have a set curriculum.  I have joined a lot of different groups in my area either for a few classes or a yahoo group, or a Facebook group that will keep you in the loop for activities.  My kids last week went roller skating on Tuesday at 1pm and laser tag with trick or treating on Friday 1pm with other home school kids. Look up the home school laws in your area and make sure you understand them.  I swore my kids had to still take the state test and it wasn't until I was talking to another mom and she explained that they do not.  So glad she took the time to explain to me that it could be any standardize testing.  Again, that is my state. 

  Good luck!  The freedom of it is amazing


----------



## sweetlovin'

momimouse27 said:


> I use Apologia with my son, but we are doing Zoology.  He likes learning about animals and it's well written.  I have used the anatomy long ago with my kids who are older now.  I liked them.



 So far, my 3rd grader is "dealing" at best with Anatomy and Physiology.  I think she would much prefer the Zoology books.  I'm going to try to finish what I started, but this is not her favorite subject.


----------



## wunkmom

Cinderellabride said:


> I thought they had to be older for the behind seeds tour? Is that not true? I've wanted to do it, but thought they were too young.



Did Behind the Seeds with my 14yo DS last week.  He loved it.


----------



## jahber

adventure_woman said:


> We are considering homeschooling our DD7.  She is currently in a private Christian school but she isn't being challenged.  She is currently in 2nd grade.  As of last March, she was at about a 2.5 level for math and 4.9 level for reading. She catches onto things very easily.  So, a I am researching homeschooling I have a few questions: - HOW do you choose which curriculum for each subject? - What curriculum do you think are a must have for a 2nd grader? (ie - I know I need to find something for math, grammar, spelling - but do you also recommend buying a curriculum for history, science, etc - or do you just work on different things that interest her?) - This is all so new to me, which is probably why it scares me to death to homeschool her.  So, I am just trying to absorb all the info I can!



Honestly, if you don't have much time to research, don't spend a lot of money now. Just start with what a friend uses or google each subject and see what gets good reviews. Homeschool parents love to experiment with curricula and it can take a few years until you find something you love. After 4 years I still find myself thinking about changing up some things--even though they work great for us. It's a passion. 

I'll tell you what we do, which may or may not work for you.  Don't even try to replicate it--no one schedule works for everyone. I just want give you one idea of how a school day "can" work. You have a great deal of freedom in many states. We are in Fl, so there are no attendance requirements or testing requirements, although I administer a standardized test (which I don't share with the government) for my own evaluation purposes. 

 I have a 4th grader and 1st grader. They have always been homeschooled and the 1st grader (my son)  is above grade level in nearly every subject, so we just move up to the next grade as he finishes a book. We have the same policy with my daughter, but she tends to move at an "average" pace, so she's on grade level in most subjects. Funny how kids can be so different. 

We do:
-Math (Jump Math or Saxon--both ahead a grade for most kids)
-Spelling (All About Spelling) 
-Vocabulary (just a workbook for 1st grader for now, 4th grader uses Wordly Wise 3000)
-Phonics (Explode the Code)
-Handwriting/copy work (I make my own silly/funny sheets every day for the 1st grader. The 4th grader practices her cursive)
-Grammar (First language lessons for 1st, Easy grammar for 4th)
-History (Veritas Press, with memorization, activities, and tests for the 4th grader, 1st grader does it casually along with my daughter's lessons
-Geography (The Big Book of Geography)
-Bible same as history (we are religious, so that's optional, obviously, and can be a lot of memorization)
-Reading aloud to me for 30 mins (4th) or 15 minutes or so (1st)
-Reading comprehension (Beyond the Code for 1st and another workbook because the kid LOVES workbooks. We use these for test-taking skills). 
-Writing (institute for excellence in writing, 3 times a week on a good week--doesn't always happen  )
-Science (Magic School Bus science kits 2x a week, mostly, but we do lots and lots of hands on, exploration, and discussion. Text books haven't done the trick for my kids in this subject so I'm holding off.)
-Art sometimes
-Music (they are each learning an instrument/15 mins a day. The 4th grader more so than the the 1st)
-Typing when we have time. So, occasionally 

This is a LOT, but I'm a former teacher so it's important to me that we have a strong basis in academic subjects--some parents are more concerned with social/civic/real world skills or hands-on, self-directed learning. I strongly believe that a loving, involved parent will do a great job no matter what method they choose, as long as they evaluate frequently and adjust when necessary. Our school day is very loose and unstructured. The kids wouldn't be able to handle the pressure of so many subjects stacked on top of each other if we followed a traditional school day schedule/calendar. So, we school for 4 days a week, basically year round, and our days typically include 4 or so hours of "school" total. We take a week or two off here and there and a month in the summer (with weekday math and reading to keep our skills fresh). 

We do not try to replicate the school room at our house. My son practices his spelling words while jumping from couch to couch, most days . But we aren't quite unschooling. Nor are we full on classical, just in history and bible.  But every method of homeschooling has merit and value and can be successful.  So just give it a try and see what works for you!

Sorry for the book, but if hope I was able to give you an idea or two. I'm no expert, but we found what works for US. I hope you are able to do the same


----------



## mama2four

Hi!  I was happy to find this forum  I'm a homeschooling mom to four kids - aged 9, 5, and a set of 2 yo twins. I was super nervous this year - my twins are insanely active and I was super-scared that I'd be unable to get anything done with my two older kids. So far, so good though.

My twins will color at the table while we do our book work (or should I say they will color the table and eat the crayons...) Once they tire of that, I can usually appease them with a snack (unless they are really full from the crayons LOL).

By then, the older kids are usually off to do some online lessons. The twins really enjoy watching those -- especially the lessons my 5 yo is working on.

Their favorite program is Hooked on Phonics. My son (the 5 yo) loves it and works on it just about every day. He is reading beyond grade level (at about a 2nd grade level) and finds the work fun. The babies already know their letter sounds, and I know it is from watching their brother play the HOP games.

After that we are generally done with the "school" part of the day. Our other activities keep the babies really busy, so we usually don't have issues there.

The only thing I find to be a real challenge with multiple kids is what to do when one is sick and the other three don't want to miss all of their activities. It is hard to make them all stay home, but I can't drag the sick little around while the others are at their various classes and clubs. How do you all handle that?


----------



## fabulousfive

Following along as we may be interested in homeschooling in the near future.


----------



## sweetlovin'

I'm in first language lesson and writing with ease with my 3rd grader.  Analytical grammar with my 7th and 5th grader.  Spelling workout with all three.  I have my 5th in Writing Strands, but she will do IEW starting in Jan.  We have classes for IEW for home school kids. I also have the middle school program for that course at my house.  I love it, but my 7th grader told me he thought it was a little cheesy.  LOL!


----------



## kohlby

> So, a I am researching homeschooling I have a few questions:
> - HOW do you choose which curriculum for each subject?
> - What curriculum do you think are a must have for a 2nd grader? (ie - I know I need to find something for math, grammar, spelling - but do you also recommend buying a curriculum for history, science, etc - or do you just work on different things that interest her?)



I started out unschooling for kindy and below and then add in more formal subjects as I go along.  My state requires math, science, social studies, writing, and reading from first grade up, so I do have to document all.  For formal curriculums, I started with math in first grade.  Reading was reading books on their reading level.  Writing was writing stories and occasionally doing Mad Libs.  Science and Social Studies was asking them what they were interested in and following it.  The kids non-fiction area of the library can give lots of ideas if they don't have any.  My daughter wanted to learn about the countries of Epcot last year, so we researched those.  Then she wanted to learn about one of the American Girls time period, so we did that.  In second grade, I add in formal spelling, but keep the rest child led.

So, a mix of formal curriculums and following their interests.  It makes it a lot less overwhelming to pick curriculums that way as well!  And lots of fun!  Also, it helps to tailor it to your child by doing it subject by subject instead of buying a boxed set of curriculum.

Here's what my 2nd grader is doing now:

Math - Life of Fred Fractions.  (She's ahead.  She did Math-U-See Alpha, Beta, Gamma, and half of Delta in first grade then switched to LoF and started in Apples there).
Reading - Reading Little House on the Prairie series.  We discuss the vocab and comprehension informally and it works well for us.
Spelling - Sequential Spelling 1
Language Arts - Since she's gifted, we're treating her as an advanced 3rd grader here and doing Michael Clay Thompson Island.  Though my oldest was advanced too, we treated him more like 2nd grader and he wrote books and did Mad libs still in 2nd grade.
Science - Magic School Bus Kits and watching MythBusters
Social Studies - She found a book about SC History she wanted to do, so that's what we're doing right now
PE - Yoga at the Y and running - she does the occasional 1 or 2 mile road race
Art/Music - Happens naturally so I don't plan it in


----------



## chris31997

adventure_woman said:


> We are considering homeschooling our DD7.  She is currently in a private Christian school but she isn't being challenged.  She is currently in 2nd grade.  As of last March, she was at about a 2.5 level for math and 4.9 level for reading. She catches onto things very easily.
> 
> So, a I am researching homeschooling I have a few questions:
> - HOW do you choose which curriculum for each subject?
> - What curriculum do you think are a must have for a 2nd grader? (ie - I know I need to find something for math, grammar, spelling - but do you also recommend buying a curriculum for history, science, etc - or do you just work on different things that interest her?)
> - This is all so new to me, which is probably why it scares me to death to homeschool her.  So, I am just trying to absorb all the info I can!



You may want to look into Abeka, it is a harder curriculum.  Think rated 2.5-3.5 for 2nd grade.  You can look them up online and see where there will be a display.  Also see if you can find a local group and ask if you can look at their stuff and get a feel for it.

I am another that has a core curriculum for math and grammer.
I do have science, history, forgein language, art, physical ed and that is more outside the box. While younger, I tend to go with their intersts and focus on that.  
Science: based on the days of Creation
History:combo of Abeka 2nd grade and a differant enrichment workbook
forgein language: ASL and Japanese(currently live in Japan)
Phy Ed: activites outside the house, for DD ballet for DS jujitsu
Reading: Library to get all sorts of books






mama2four said:


> Hi!
> 
> The only thing I find to be a real challenge with multiple kids is what to do when one is sick and the other three don't want to miss all of their activities. It is hard to make them all stay home, but I can't drag the sick little around while the others are at their various classes and clubs. How do you all handle that?



Unless you are dying , you are going out.  Actually, if a child is actively got it coming out both ends or lathargic from fevor then we stay home.  Or if I think they might be contagious.


----------



## shelby101301

Adventure woman - I just started this year! I was too overwhelmed to pick a curriculum, so I went with Connections Academy since they do it for you.(I do 85% of teaching, but I do allow them to go to live lessons because they like interacting with the other kids).

Anyway, they assigned K math, language arts which includes reading, writing, grammar and spelling. She also has science, social studies, and art. Next semester she will trade art for technology. Oh yes, and Pe but we opted to track our activity rather than use the schools PE program.

She too is beyond her grade so I added junior great books and Mandarin Chinese. I hated the great books, just has her doing a lot of extra writing, so I am creating my own gifted reading for her.

So that's what my 2nd grader takes. We too like the flexibility. I schedule either through Connections or other homeschool groups at least 2-3 field trips a month. So far we've done or having coming up a Lego robotics class, bug field trip( they let them all go) tagging and feeding butterflies, live farm,
Military base and museum, historical railroad, constitution center, play for wizard of oz, Franklin institute.... You get the idea!  Good luck


----------



## leannak

Hi Homeschoolers!!

I'm going to post a separate thread, but it looks like there are a lot of wise teachers in this thread so I'll check here too.  I'm looking for *beginning* chapter books to bring with us on our Disney World trip.  I have a 9yo who's not a strong reader and a 7yo who is barely beginning chapter books.  The 9yo is currently enjoying "Who Was Walt Disney?" but that's about as advanced as she gets right now for reading.  I've heard of the Kingdom Keepers books, but I think those might be too scary for her.  We'll be visiting all the parks, so maybe some books regarding the countries in Epcot or the animals in Animal Kingdom will be good.  I know there are some Disney Fairies books, but I don't know how well those are written.  

Thank you for any help you can give me!!


----------



## poohguys

Hi Everyone.  We are seriously considering pulling DS who is in 7th grade out of public school and homeschooling him. He has ADHD and is having problems academically and socially.  Is this possible to do with both parents working full time?  We could teach lessons in the early evening and give him work to do during the day. He would be with grandparents (or parents working from home) during the day that could support him.

TIA


----------



## sweetlovin'

poohguys said:


> Hi Everyone.  We are seriously considering pulling DS who is in 7th grade out of public school and homeschooling him. He has ADHD and is having problems academically and socially.  Is this possible to do with both parents working full time?  We could teach lessons in the early evening and give him work to do during the day. He would be with grandparents (or parents working from home) during the day that could support him.
> 
> TIA



 You know your child best.  If he will do the work you assign, go for it.   My 7th grader son for the most part is pretty good at getting his work done.  Some might need more supervision. I met a mom with a 13yo that was being bullied.  After many attempts to have it fixed, she pulled him out. She gives him a lesson plan and he gets himself up and often finishes that plan and the next day's plan.  

 So yes, it is possible as long as your state allows for it.


----------



## momimouse27

poohguys said:


> Hi Everyone.  We are seriously considering pulling DS who is in 7th grade out of public school and homeschooling him. He has ADHD and is having problems academically and socially.  Is this possible to do with both parents working full time?  We could teach lessons in the early evening and give him work to do during the day. He would be with grandparents (or parents working from home) during the day that could support him.  TIA



It is absolutely doable.  And if it works best for him to do it in the afternoon or early evening, then have him do the work then.  Flexibility is a major perk to homeschooling!


----------



## poohguys

Thanks for your replies sweetlovin' and momimouse27.  We are excited and nervous about this change.  I think it will be good for all of us.  School has always been a struggle for him and a headache for us.  DS is advanced in some areas and behind in a few others.  The school does not have any kind of advanced/gifted program (he is advanced in Science and Computers) and it has been like pulling teeth to get him help in math and writing which he struggles with.  I think the one on one instruction will do him wonders!


----------



## momimouse27

Glad to help* Pooh*.  I started HSing when my oldest daughter was in
 3rd grade, and she is now a junior in college.  I'm so proud of her! 

This same daughter made so high on her Cogat verbal that she was tested in public school (2nd grade) for gifted.  Problem was, she got low scores in math, and they said she couldn't get in because of that.  In one year at home, she learned all her multiplication tables that they said she couldn't do at school.  Sounds like your son could be a prime candidate and do really well.

I pulled my son out of ps back in March.  He is autistic and he's done so well since then.  He's not perfect, and we can both lose our tempers sometimes, but we work it out and many of the behavioral issues he had at school have either diminished greatly or disappeared altogether.

Good luck!


----------



## sweetlovin'

poohguys said:


> Thanks for your replies sweetlovin' and momimouse27.  We are excited and nervous about this change.  I think it will be good for all of us.  School has always been a struggle for him and a headache for us.  DS is advanced in some areas and behind in a few others.  The school does not have any kind of advanced/gifted program (he is advanced in Science and Computers) and it has been like pulling teeth to get him help in math and writing which he struggles with.  I think the one on one instruction will do him wonders!



I started this year with both of mine.  My 7th grader is ahead in math, science, history, and writing.  However, he didn't know how to identify an adverb.  However, no one from his former school seems to know the parts of speech.  I think in their school, they dropped the ball for other things they found more important (like state testing) 

 It's scary at first and you start to think, "can I really do this?"  Once you start, you will realize that you absolutely can and you will be more efficient than the PS system.  Just be prepared for a curve for both of you.  My 3rd and 7th grader fell right into it.  My 5th grader had a harder time adjusting and is still getting her footing.  She just started 3 weeks ago, but seems to have just started to settle into a routine.

 Best of luck to you and your son.  Please keep in touch and let us know how it is going.  I know these boards have been great for me and helpful for support, information, and overall, gave me a little comfort into taking the huge leap.


----------



## momto2js

I am looking at HS options for our family next year but need time to get things in order.  DS is a competitive gymnast an practices run until 730 three nights a week.  School here starts at 7am so by Friday he is simply done.  If school started a little later this would not be an issue at all. 

I have narrowed the options down to two.  One: Connections Academy- I like the idea of having an accredited program with some structure and assistance.  I'm hoping we should be able to get most of our work done in about 4-5 hours a day since we are eliminating the transition time of 24 kids.  I know there will need to be some planning on my part but I supplement his PS education already so that is nothing new.  

Option #2: is a private school 1 day a week for humanities and then the rest at home.  I like this option because I would have one day to do some planning and get a few things done.  

Any experience with either connections academy or other hybrid programs?


----------



## sweetlovin'

I have used Connections in the past and I know there are a few others that have been on there.  I liked it for many reason, my son is in soccer and trains 4 hours a night, so school hours were not working at all.  If she is not traveling during the week, Connections is a great alternative.  However, this year, my7th grader started in Connections.  He was ahead in school about 2 weeks in the schedule.  We went to Disney for 3 days in the middle of Sept, came back and he had study guides that had to be completed for tests he had already taken. the teachers had just put them after we left.

 Now, here in Ga, Connections is very very new, so it could be a lot smoother in your state.  Overall, I loved Connections for many many things.  My son became a much better writer because he had papers due every week in different subjects along with a paper due every other week for GT language arts.  He wasn't a very good writer when we pulled him from regular PS, but after 2 years of paper after paper, he is an excellent writer. 

 Overall, I have loved the few teachers at Connections.  I cannot say enough about how awesome they were.  Do make sure she is able to get to every live lesson.  They truly make a huge difference in getting better relationships with the teachers.

 As far as the one day school, there is a family in my neighborhood that has 4 grown college aged kids and they went to high school two days a week and did the rest at home.  They loved it!!  Hopefully others here will have more opinions and experiences with both 

 Good luck in your decision


----------



## lucigo

momto2js said:


> I am looking at HS options for our family next year but need time to get things in order.  DS is a competitive gymnast an practices run until 730 three nights a week.  School here starts at 7am so by Friday he is simply done.  If school started a little later this would not be an issue at all.
> 
> I have narrowed the options down to two.  One: Connections Academy- I like the idea of having an accredited program with some structure and assistance.  I'm hoping we should be able to get most of our work done in about 4-5 hours a day since we are eliminating the transition time of 24 kids.  I know there will need to be some planning on my part but I supplement his PS education already so that is nothing new.
> 
> Option #2: is a private school 1 day a week for humanities and then the rest at home.  I like this option because I would have one day to do some planning and get a few things done.
> 
> Any experience with either connections academy or other hybrid programs?



Time4Learning has a high school program now that might be worth looking into.  My daughter moved from Florida Virtual School to this, and so far it is going well.  We moved out of state, so this is why she changed.  We like the flexibility and that it is still a computer based curriculum.


----------



## momimouse27

my daughter does time4learning high school.  So far, I like it.  The only problem we've had with her is retaining info without any notes on paper.  She has had to start practicing taking notes-something she doesn't like because she wasn't doing well at the quizzes.   

But overall I actually am pleased.  My 10 year old son is doing it too, for math and language arts.


----------



## wunkmom

momimouse27 said:


> my daughter does time4learning high school.  So far, I like it.  The only problem we've had with her is retaining info without any notes on paper.  She has had to start practicing taking notes-something she doesn't like because she wasn't doing well at the quizzes.  But overall I actually am pleased.  My 10 year old son is doing it too, for math and language arts.



My son does T4L for high school too. You did know that you can print a transcript for each lesson, right?  Helps so much!


----------



## wunkmom

momto2js said:


> I am looking at HS options for our family next year but need time to get things in order.  DS is a competitive gymnast an practices run until 730 three nights a week.  School here starts at 7am so by Friday he is simply done.  If school started a little later this would not be an issue at all.
> 
> I have narrowed the options down to two.  One: Connections Academy- I like the idea of having an accredited program with some structure and assistance.  I'm hoping we should be able to get most of our work done in about 4-5 hours a day since we are eliminating the transition time of 24 kids.  I know there will need to be some planning on my part but I supplement his PS education already so that is nothing new.
> 
> Option #2: is a private school 1 day a week for humanities and then the rest at home.  I like this option because I would have one day to do some planning and get a few things done.
> 
> Any experience with either connections academy or other hybrid programs?



While I don't have any experience with either of those, I'd just like to add something.  Try not to focus too much on accreditation.  It's a word that gets thrown around a lot, but there is really no benefit in enrolling in an accredited homeschool program.  What will impress colleges is your child's transcript showing what classes they have completed, not whether the organization proctoring the classes is accredited.  Just my $.02.


----------



## poohguys

sweetlovin' said:


> I started this year with both of mine.  My 7th grader is ahead in math, science, history, and writing.  However, he didn't know how to identify an adverb.  However, no one from his former school seems to know the parts of speech.  I think in their school, they dropped the ball for other things they found more important (like state testing)
> 
> It's scary at first and you start to think, "can I really do this?"  Once you start, you will realize that you absolutely can and you will be more efficient than the PS system.  Just be prepared for a curve for both of you.  My 3rd and 7th grader fell right into it.  My 5th grader had a harder time adjusting and is still getting her footing.  She just started 3 weeks ago, but seems to have just started to settle into a routine.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your son.  Please keep in touch and let us know how it is going.  I know these boards have been great for me and helpful for support, information, and overall, gave me a little comfort into taking the huge leap.




Hi sweetlovin.  I have a question for you. With your 7th grader ahead in some subjects and at grade level in others how do you teach?  I mean do you use a program and just work ahead in the areas that you need to?  Do you pick different programs to use for each subject area?  We are ready to get started, but not sure where to start......  Thanks


----------



## mandy14

wunkmom said:


> While I don't have any experience with either of those, I'd just like to add something.  Try not to focus too much on accreditation.  It's a word that gets thrown around a lot, but there is really no benefit in enrolling in an accredited homeschool program.  What will impress colleges is your child's transcript showing what classes they have completed, not whether the organization proctoring the classes is accredited.  Just my $.02.



I am not 100% positive that this is not true, but I do know that my nephew was denied college entrance because his mother had created a transcript that he had taken classes yet they weren't from an accredited school thus the college would not count them. The accrediting makes sure that the content that is supposed to be in the class IS in fact in the class. If the class/school is not accredited it could be teaching anything for a said course.


----------



## Grammyof2

poohguys said:


> Hi sweetlovin.  I have a question for you. With your 7th grader ahead in some subjects and at grade level in others how do you teach?  I mean do you use a program and just work ahead in the areas that you need to?  Do you pick different programs to use for each subject area?  We are ready to get started, but not sure where to start......  Thanks



I just want to chime in on this. My daughter is in 7th grade. One of the biggest joys of HS is being able to zone in on what your child needs. I do not use a single program. I pick and choose different curriculum based on my daughters needs.

I started HS in the middle of 4th grade. We needed to play catch up on some things and were leaps and bounds ahead in others. I did have the advantage of being a public school teacher for years but on the high school level. I also have a tendency to overbuy and there are times you need to tweak what you are doing. 

As of today, we are using books intended for 6th through 10th grade. She is way ahead on verbal skills so we are using 10th grade Wordly Wise, for example. We just started at 5th grade and have completed each text. I also purchased a 6th grade Daily Grams quite a while back but never finished the book so we are finishing it up now. Nothing wrong with spending 5 minutes a day going over good grammar skills and making sure you know the rules.

I use Saxon math but needed some review of fractions and decimals and picked up something else to just zero in on those skills for a month or so and got right back to the rhythm of Saxon and are over half way through what would be 8th grade math.

It is always a challenge but you are one on one and able to go as fast or as slowly as needed. It is a journey you will be glad you took. Best of luck.


----------



## wunkmom

mandy14 said:


> I am not 100% positive that this is not true, but I do know that my nephew was denied college entrance because his mother had created a transcript that he had taken classes yet they weren't from an accredited school thus the college would not count them. The accrediting makes sure that the content that is supposed to be in the class IS in fact in the class. If the class/school is not accredited it could be teaching anything for a said course.



Like I said, it was just my $.02.  I'm sorry that your nephew had that problem.  Sounds like that college was really not up with the times, or did not want homeschoolers in their ranks. Was he denied enrollment at all the colleges he applied to?  Or just the one?  Most colleges are not like that, and take SAT/ACT scores and application essays into account more than the accreditation of a homeschool curriculum. In my experience, curriculum publishers use accreditation to jack up the prices of their product.  There are thousands of unschoolers in college, they definitely have no accreditation.  Many families find an eclectic approach to homeschooling fits their families.  I know for a fact that Saxon math (very poplular homeschooling math program) is not an accredited program.  Does this mean that those math classes shouldn't count? No, because Saxon is a recognized program.  but is it accredited?  No. Finally, I would be willing to bet that many public and/or private schools in any given state are not accredited for one reason or another.  Yet, these kids are getting into colleges too.  
I would strongly suggest that your nephew's family ask that college to reevaluate their policy, as they are still in the dark ages.
Sorry if I sound so passionate about this, I just hate to see new homeschoolers taken for a ride when they are just starting out, it may steer them away from how wonderful homeschooling can be.


----------



## adventure_woman

adventure_woman said:


> We are considering homeschooling our DD7.  She is currently in a private Christian school but she isn't being challenged.  She is currently in 2nd grade.  As of last March, she was at about a 2.5 level for math and 4.9 level for reading. She catches onto things very easily.
> 
> So, a I am researching homeschooling I have a few questions:
> - HOW do you choose which curriculum for each subject?
> - What curriculum do you think are a must have for a 2nd grader? (ie - I know I need to find something for math, grammar, spelling - but do you also recommend buying a curriculum for history, science, etc - or do you just work on different things that interest her?)
> - This is all so new to me, which is probably why it scares me to death to homeschool her.  So, I am just trying to absorb all the info I can!



Good morning!  So, we started homeschooling about a week and a half ago and I/WE LOVE IT!!  It makes me laugh that I was so worried about it before - but all is going great.  She is such a sponge and it is so much fun to just research stuff and answer questions that she may have.  The only 'problem' I have is that she doesn't want to stop when we are done for the day....she wants to keep going so I don't get my 'free time' I used to have!  haha  But it is so nice to know that this is perfect for her right now.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Just wanted to address the parent issued diploma and transcript...all colleges we have encountered have a process in place to deal with homeschoolers.  
Some even actively recruit homeschoolers.
In most cases, they give more weight to the SAT or ACT score of the student, and want to see college prep classes on the transcript.
Not one has said anything about "accredited."
Some want to see a list of materials used, or books read, or that kind of thing.
Most seem to put a lot of emphasis on the student's entrance essay.

Some students might have a hard time getting into competitive schools...the same as any brick and mortar school student might...not as much because they were homeschooled, but because the requirements are high. 
That said, there are homeschoolers that graduate high school at 14 and go to college...so...I don't think being homeschooled is a much a problem any more.

The only issue we have run into is one school wants my dd to have a level of math she hasn't had. 
so even though she has graduated from our homeschool (took a year off to work as a nanny), she has picked up the math book and is doing the work.

Hope that encourages those who are earlier in the journey than we are...I think it will get even better for hs-ers as time goes by because there will be so many of them entering college.


----------



## poohguys

Grammyof2 said:


> I just want to chime in on this. My daughter is in 7th grade. One of the biggest joys of HS is being able to zone in on what your child needs. I do not use a single program. I pick and choose different curriculum based on my daughters needs.
> 
> I started HS in the middle of 4th grade. We needed to play catch up on some things and were leaps and bounds ahead in others. I did have the advantage of being a public school teacher for years but on the high school level. I also have a tendency to overbuy and there are times you need to tweak what you are doing.
> 
> As of today, we are using books intended for 6th through 10th grade. She is way ahead on verbal skills so we are using 10th grade Wordly Wise, for example. We just started at 5th grade and have completed each text. I also purchased a 6th grade Daily Grams quite a while back but never finished the book so we are finishing it up now. Nothing wrong with spending 5 minutes a day going over good grammar skills and making sure you know the rules.
> 
> I use Saxon math but needed some review of fractions and decimals and picked up something else to just zero in on those skills for a month or so and got right back to the rhythm of Saxon and are over half way through what would be 8th grade math.
> 
> It is always a challenge but you are one on one and able to go as fast or as slowly as needed. It is a journey you will be glad you took. Best of luck.



Thanks for the reply Grammyof2.  We need to sit down this weekend and really come up with a plan.  DS is behind in math so we are going to start from 5th grade and work up.  As Sweetlovin' said about her DS not knowing the parts of speech, neither does mine.  So we have to concentrate on grammar.  He is also behind on knowing how to make a proper outline and write a paper.  Science and Computers he can probably teach himself-lol.  He is practicing programing in C++ and HTML.  He usually does very well with spelling and grammar.  Social studies comes easy too.  Hopefully in a few weeks we will have this in full swing.  I am sure I will have more questions.


----------



## Grammyof2

Poohguys remember that the "rules" in HS are a bit different. Your son can write a paper on whatever interests him. It doesn't have to be assigned, per say. I found that when my daughter could write on something that interested her the mechanics came much easier. I never assigned a subject until just very recently. The internet is your friend and there are tons of resources to use.

Don't get caught up in we have to get this done by a certain date. If it takes longer, that is what it is. On other things you will find you can zoom right through.

Use that science and computers to your advantage. Any way you can find to imput the subjects they know and love into what they NEED to know is wonderful.

My child loves art, cooking and movie making. I try to use that whenever possible. She is also very visual so I use that to the advantage. On almost any subject or assignment she will at some point pull up a video or recipe that refers to it. If she wants to turn her science into a "recipe" I encourage it. I wanted her to use her cursive writing, which turned into her learning on her own calligraphy, which became making art pieces. All that intertwined with knowing the dimensions and math needed to size out the pieces. 

This will be a learning experience for the whole family so don't be discouraged when a day or week goes awry. Trust in yourself.

Edited I see you are in NJ and so am I. We are a HS friendly state. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## MommyBryn

Hi all!  I couldn't remember if I was a part of this thread at any time or not...

We are homeschooling my older 2 (7y and 5y), just starting with my 3 year old a bit, and we have an almost 7 month old.  My MIL homeschooled her 6 kids over a 30 year timeframe and she lives across the road from us so I have some great support from her.  We take a sort of "eclectic" approach, as I adore the CM method but really value the unschooling approach as well, so we focus mostly on reading/writing and math, while science is a living subject, we do tons of book reading, and Bible is always our primary subject.  (actually we love the SCM stuff and we're doing Genesis through Deuteronomy, so that gives us history and geography too!)  We really simplified this year and it's been a huge blessing.

My husband went to the local community college here as most of his "high school" starting at age 15/16, ended with his A.A. (and so while he doesn't have a "high school degree", he has a GED/AA and started out 2 years ahead of the game), so he was able to get into a university easily and before most others his age, and finish faster with all those credits already under his belt.  We will probably take the same approach if college is a main goal for our children.


----------



## pitterpint23

Hey all! Saw this and was inclined to post. I'm looking into homeschooling my DS. (Almost 2) we're starting abc mouse after Christmas and hoping to continue with school from home afterwards. I'm looking for help as far as which program worked for your children. Thank you!


----------



## superchime

pitterpint23 said:


> Hey all! Saw this and was inclined to post. I'm looking into homeschooling my DS. (Almost 2) we're starting abc mouse after Christmas and hoping to continue with school from home afterwards. I'm looking for help as far as which program worked for your children. Thank you!



When my boys were 2 and 3 (and even 4) I loved "Tot School"   http://www.1plus1plus1equals1.com/totschool.html My kids both had so much fun with the tot trays and other hands on activities.


----------



## sweetlovin'

[/URL][/IMG]

 Home schooling on a remote Fiji Island   We love home school


----------



## sweetlovin'

poohguys said:


> Hi sweetlovin.  I have a question for you. With your 7th grader ahead in some subjects and at grade level in others how do you teach?  I mean do you use a program and just work ahead in the areas that you need to?  Do you pick different programs to use for each subject area?  We are ready to get started, but not sure where to start......  Thanks



 I'm sorry, I was in Fiji and Australia.  

 Yes - I did different things.  I bought the Well Trained Mind and tweaked the high school for him.  His sister (5th) is really ahead in grammar, so I have them both in Analytical Grammar.  I have 7th grader in Apologia Biology with all the labs, Algebra Life of Fred, history I have the History of the World Ancient times, and writing he takes a few writing high school classes that are for home school kids in the area. 

 Hope that helps and sorry I am just seeing this


----------



## sweetlovin'

poohguys said:


> Thanks for the reply Grammyof2.  We need to sit down this weekend and really come up with a plan.  DS is behind in math so we are going to start from 5th grade and work up.  As Sweetlovin' said about her DS not knowing the parts of speech, neither does mine.  So we have to concentrate on grammar.  He is also behind on knowing how to make a proper outline and write a paper.  Science and Computers he can probably teach himself-lol.  He is practicing programing in C++ and HTML.  He usually does very well with spelling and grammar.  Social studies comes easy too.  Hopefully in a few weeks we will have this in full swing.  I am sure I will have more questions.



Before he did the writing class, my son did the Writing in Excellence for middle schoolers. He said the guy was a little corny, but he also went over the parts of speech while teaching better writing skills ie outlining, stronger sentences...  My son said it helped.  Nico is going to take a video programing class these next two weeks in Dec.  He loves computers and C++ would be right up his alley as well.  

 Feel free to ask away.  I am not leaving town again until late Jan and it looks like others have the same opinions and great insight.


----------



## poohguys

sweetlovin' said:


> I'm sorry, I was in Fiji and Australia.
> 
> Yes - I did different things.  I bought the Well Trained Mind and tweaked the high school for him.  His sister (5th) is really ahead in grammar, so I have them both in Analytical Grammar.  I have 7th grader in Apologia Biology with all the labs, Algebra Life of Fred, history I have the History of the World Ancient times, and writing he takes a few writing high school classes that are for home school kids in the area.
> 
> Hope that helps and sorry I am just seeing this



Wow, I hope you all had a great time, I love the picture you posted.  I have always wanted to go to Australia.  

Well we are on our second week of Homeschooling and DS has really been in to it.  The first week for "computers" he helped me set up our tracking system and showed me some websites that we could use to make up quizzes/test that can be taken on the computer.  I was able to get the spelling, grammar and science books that he had been using from the school since they were writing in them and could not be reused.  We also have the math workbook but have not been using it.  We have been focusing on reviewing the math areas he is weak in right now.  We are also doing Social Studies, reading, writing and health/PE right now.  Still need to get more in to music, art and Spanish.  I feel like we are not spending enough time only about 4 to 4 1/2 hrs a day  Does that seem about right?  I would thing as things get more advanced more time will be required. I guess the public school day was only 6 hours at least an hour of that was lunch, homeroom, study hall so maybe we are not too far off.  I requested The Well Trained Mind book from the library. Can't wait to check it out.  

Anyways we will see how this works out and make adjustments as we figure things out.  Sorry this is long.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DreadpiratK

wunkmom said:


> While I don't have any experience with either of those, I'd just like to add something.  Try not to focus too much on accreditation.  It's a word that gets thrown around a lot, but there is really no benefit in enrolling in an accredited homeschool program.  What will impress colleges is your child's transcript showing what classes they have completed, not whether the organization proctoring the classes is accredited.  Just my $.02.



This is absolutely true.  We have 3 older kids, all HS'd K-12, all now in or through college.  My kids were accepted at Schools like RIT, MIT, RPI, Clarkson and Cornell.   DS1 just graduated from RIT with a degree in computer engineering, and DS2 is still at Clarkson studying Engineering and Math.    We never once used anything 'accredited', except maybe incidentally.  I don't believe a single college or university asked for any of that.  

The biggest thing I think was test scores.  Personally I think schools put too much weight on test scores, but that's the reality of it.  We found that once schools saw their scores and found out they were home schooled, they were even more interested in them and actively recruited them.  My oldest had MIT RPI and RIT kind of competing for him by offering more and more scholarships.

For anyone considering homeschooling, don't let college admissions deter you.  Despite what PS teachers might tell you, home schooled kids have an advantage over public schooled kids when it comes to getting into college.


----------



## 5disneykids

Hi all!
I'm on here, for the first time, researching for our upcoming Disney trip (our 9th) and I come across this homeschooling thread! How exciting, Disney and homeschooling, 2 of my favorite things! We've been hs'ing our kids for 6 years now (ages 12, 10, 9 and 6, one on the way), so it's been since kindergarten for all of them.

I was just going to browse through, but the I saw sweetlovin's post mentioning soccer  I wonder if we are in the same area...My oldest also is in a soccer training program where he goes from 1 - 5:30 Mon-Thurs, and again 6-8 T, W, Th... Is that what your son does? Then of course weekends lol, games, futsal, all that stuff! He just returned from Madrid (he went without us) where he trained with Real Madrid & Athletico Madrid for 10 days, and has been invited to train with West Ham in England in April. Our 5th is due 4/4 so I don't think it'll work out for those dates, so we're in the process of rearranging his travel dates.
Are you guys going as a family to Holland?


----------



## 5disneykids

Mother - son time in Holland (working around the soccer schedule, of course!), how cool!
We're in the Dallas area  is your son playing in the Developmental Academy league (USSDA)? My oldest and youngest (a girl) do tons of soccer, and my middle 2 boys do year round swim team, Jiujitsu & different rec sports through the city (basketball right now). We are definitely lacking music, but next year we are changing co-ops, to a fine arts focused one. There, the kids will get music, drama, etc & it fits our schedule. 

We're planning our disney world trip for Sept 6, the baby will be about 5 months. 
I love the ideas on this board for disney nights during the countdown to our trip! We've never done anything like that, but I know it'll make the time fly by. Starting in like Feb. or so, I'm thinking we'll do a disney movie night about every other weekend and work in some disney game /craft nights... I also want to try to incorporate some of the original books into our days, as read alouds...we'll see. 
Anyone ever done stuff like that?


----------



## sweetlovin'

5disneykids said:


> Mother - son time in Holland (working around the soccer schedule, of course!), how cool!
> We're in the Dallas area  is your son playing in the Developmental Academy league (USSDA)? My oldest and youngest (a girl) do tons of soccer, and my middle 2 boys do year round swim team, Jiujitsu & different rec sports through the city (basketball right now). We are definitely lacking music, but next year we are changing co-ops, to a fine arts focused one. There, the kids will get music, drama, etc & it fits our schedule.
> 
> We're planning our disney world trip for Sept 6, the baby will be about 5 months.
> I love the ideas on this board for disney nights during the countdown to our trip! We've never done anything like that, but I know it'll make the time fly by. Starting in like Feb. or so, I'm thinking we'll do a disney movie night about every other weekend and work in some disney game /craft nights... I also want to try to incorporate some of the original books into our days, as read alouds...we'll see.
> Anyone ever done stuff like that?



 When my kids were really little we rented Pinocchio, Snow White, Bambi, movies we didn't own.  This was the way we introduced them to the characters.   I think I might have gotten the idea from the DIS in 2003?  So, many moons ago, I did the movie thing.  I don't think I ever have done the crafts though.


----------



## StuckInKS

I may be late to the party, but I just discovered this and have to shout it to the world: Click N Read Phonics and Hands on Equations now have apps for android and Kindle!! This makes homeschooling on the go a little easier for us now and I thought it was tremendously exciting, so I want to make sure that everyone who could benefit from this knows about it 

Anyone know of any other good apps for android and Kindle that actually teach, rather than just serve as a practice?


----------



## lucigo

poohguys said:


> Wow, I hope you all had a great time, I love the picture you posted.  I have always wanted to go to Australia.
> 
> Still need to get more in to music, art and Spanish.  I feel like we are not spending enough time only about 4 to 4 1/2 hrs a day  Does that seem about right?  I would thing as things get more advanced more time will be required. I guess the public school day was only 6 hours at least an hour of that was lunch, homeroom, study hall so maybe we are not too far off.  I requested The Well Trained Mind book from the library. Can't wait to check it out.
> 
> Anyways we will see how this works out and make adjustments as we figure things out.  Sorry this is long.  Thanks for sharing.



Don't compare what you are doing with public school, so much time is wasted on herding kids around.  Even 2 hours of 1:1 quality time is better than what they get in a typical classroom.


----------



## bcbmommy

We're in our first year of homeschooling our 16, 14, 10 and 2-year-old.  While I'm so very thankful to finally be on this homeschooling journey, I will admit, it's extremely overwhelming to begin later in their school careers.  I'm really starting to stress about my oldest dd's transcript, ACT, scholarships, CLEPS, etc.  ugh.  Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.  I've researched so much, but I really don't know where to start with all of it.  I'm naturally ADD, but trying to organize all of this is sending me over the edge, so to speak.  Is there anyone here who is going through all of this right now?  I'm hearing that junior year is THE year to get prepared for college, and we're right in the middle of it now.  
My dd is interested in a private Christian college in Missouri, that costs $27,000 per year.  My dh and I differ on our ideas about paying for it.  He has no problem paying, but I really think she needs to work hard to get scholarships.  I think if Mom and Dad just shell out the money for everything, how hard will she be willing to work?  And I've heard of homeschooling students who have gotten full rides, and then some, so I know it is possible.  

Just wondering if there's anyone else in the same boat...


----------



## chris31997

bcbmommy said:


> We're in our first year of homeschooling our 16, 14, 10 and 2-year-old.  While I'm so very thankful to finally be on this homeschooling journey, I will admit, it's extremely overwhelming to begin later in their school careers.  I'm really starting to stress about my oldest dd's transcript, ACT, scholarships, CLEPS, etc.  ugh.  Just thinking about it makes me want to cry.  I've researched so much, but I really don't know where to start with all of it.  I'm naturally ADD, but trying to organize all of this is sending me over the edge, so to speak.  Is there anyone here who is going through all of this right now?  I'm hearing that junior year is THE year to get prepared for college, and we're right in the middle of it now.
> My dd is interested in a private Christian college in Missouri, that costs $27,000 per year.  My dh and I differ on our ideas about paying for it.  He has no problem paying, but I really think she needs to work hard to get scholarships.  I think if Mom and Dad just shell out the money for everything, how hard will she be willing to work?  And I've heard of homeschooling students who have gotten full rides, and then some, so I know it is possible.
> 
> Just wondering if there's anyone else in the same boat...




Okay, take a deeeeep breath.  It will be okay. 

We are graduating our first this year  What helped was Excel.  I made a spreadsheet for everything school related for DD.  Her life turned into a spreadsheet.  Grades, volunteering, reading, dance, everything.  

Then when it came time to "apply" for dual enrollment thru Liberty University(online was a must/needed with us).  All I had to do was find an example of a transcript and follow that.  Liberty worked with me and walked me thru what they needed.

I would contact the school your DD wants to attend and talk with them.  See if she can dual enroll(class as high school and college credit sametime) and then roll right into full time status.  You could also ask them about their requirments for homeschoolers to enroll with them.

As for paying, maybe a compromise with DH could happen.  A combo of scholarships/parents/her working to pay could happen.


----------



## bcbmommy

Thank you!!  A spreadsheet sounds like a great idea!  Don't know why I haven't thought of that.  I have so many little pieces of papers lying around, which isn't very efficient.  
Regarding Liberty University...when your dd goes to college, will those transfer?  Is that what I need to ask her future college, or are you saying she could take online classes from that particular college now?  
So much to think about!  I think I will get started on that spreadsheet, though.

Thanks much!!




chris31997 said:


> Okay, take a deeeeep breath.  It will be okay.
> 
> We are graduating our first this year  What helped was Excel.  I made a spreadsheet for everything school related for DD.  Her life turned into a spreadsheet.  Grades, volunteering, reading, dance, everything.
> 
> Then when it came time to "apply" for dual enrollment thru Liberty University(online was a must/needed with us).  All I had to do was find an example of a transcript and follow that.  Liberty worked with me and walked me thru what they needed.
> 
> I would contact the school your DD wants to attend and talk with them.  See if she can dual enroll(class as high school and college credit sametime) and then roll right into full time status.  You could also ask them about their requirments for homeschoolers to enroll with them.
> 
> As for paying, maybe a compromise with DH could happen.  A combo of scholarships/parents/her working to pay could happen.


----------



## weHEARTmickey

Hi all! I haven't posted on here in *FOREVER*!!! I am needing some info on where to get discounted software, like MS Excel or Office? I remember getting a great deal years ago by uploading my homeschooler ID card as proof. I didn't hang onto that website, so I'm clueless!  

Anyone able to provide information ASAP? It's for a homeschool mom friend who needs to make the purchase BY TOMORROW!!!  TIA.


----------



## DawnM

Absolutely not true.

I think there is more to your sister's story. 

We in the homeschooling community are NOT worried one bit about being denied college for our children because their high school was not accredited.

And please know that many, many students attend private schools that are not accredited.

After working in the public school as a high school teacher and guidance counselor for 17 years, I can absolutely say that students do not always come out of any school with full knowledge of what they should know in an "accredited" class.

Please do some more homework on this for your own knowledge so that you don't give info out that is not accurate.



mandy14 said:


> I am not 100% positive that this is not true, but I do know that my nephew was denied college entrance because his mother had created a transcript that he had taken classes yet they weren't from an accredited school thus the college would not count them. The accrediting makes sure that the content that is supposed to be in the class IS in fact in the class. If the class/school is not accredited it could be teaching anything for a said course.


----------



## poohguys

lucigo said:


> Don't compare what you are doing with public school, so much time is wasted on herding kids around.  Even 2 hours of 1:1 quality time is better than what they get in a typical classroom.



Thanks for the feedback lucigo.  It is just hard to break the mindset of what "school" is after ds going to public school for the last 8 years.  It is great to be able to spend the one on one time and discuss different topics and see ds really learning.


----------



## theduck619

Anyone adopted children from a Eastern Europe and homeschool them?


----------



## wunkmom

I've got several friends who've adopted from Ukraine. Sadly, none of them are on the dis.


----------



## poohguys

DS would like to learn German instead of the Spanish that they were teaching when he was in the public school (in which he learned nothing!)  Has anyone ever used the Duolingo website to have your children learn a foreign language? Do you have another website or program that you would recommend?

TIA


----------



## rlu929s

Without having the time to do a ton of reading I thought everyone could provide some insight into the costs etc. We have a ton of families at our church that our homeschooling their children for various reasons. We've at times thought about it mainly as we here more what goes on at schools. Granted our public schools are the best rated in our area.

With that being said we are trying to find out what kind of costs we might incur. My wife currently stays at home with our 4 year old and but works 8 hours per week. We have a 7 year old in 1st grade currently in public school.

We've thought of some of the obvious things, such as a dedicated class room (we have the room), curriculum (Abeka), and funds for educational field trips.

What other things should we consider. Obviously, you don't get to quit paying taxes (we live in a high tax county) and I can't think of many cost savings and my wife would have to quit working the 8 hours per week, so we'd see some income decrease.

Lots of questions as we wonder how you can do it and still afford those Disney trips. I will say not having to jack with asking "permission" to take your kid out of school to vacation at a better time is appealing.


----------



## DisneyMom5

rlu929s said:


> Without having the time to do a ton of reading I thought everyone could provide some insight into the costs etc. We have a ton of families at our church that our homeschooling their children for various reasons. We've at times thought about it mainly as we here more what goes on at schools. Granted our public schools are the best rated in our area.
> 
> With that being said we are trying to find out what kind of costs we might incur. My wife currently stays at home with our 4 year old and but works 8 hours per week. We have a 7 year old in 1st grade currently in public school.
> 
> We've thought of some of the obvious things, such as a dedicated class room (we have the room), curriculum (Abeka), and funds for educational field trips.
> 
> What other things should we consider. Obviously, you don't get to quit paying taxes (we live in a high tax county) and I can't think of many cost savings and my wife would have to quit working the 8 hours per week, so we'd see some income decrease.
> 
> Lots of questions as we wonder how you can do it and still afford those Disney trips. I will say not having to jack with asking "permission" to take your kid out of school to vacation at a better time is appealing.



You can spend as much or as little as you want, really.  Many people sell their curriculum, so used is always an option.
My advice is to start with the basics and build.  I went crazy buying all these nifty kits and manipulatives and just...stuff, and we never used most of it.
Get into a routine and then figure out what else you'd like to add.
And the Library is a GREAT resource.


----------



## sweetlovin'

poohguys said:


> DS would like to learn German instead of the Spanish that they were teaching when he was in the public school (in which he learned nothing!)  Has anyone ever used the Duolingo website to have your children learn a foreign language? Do you have another website or program that you would recommend?
> 
> TIA



I had my kids learn conversational french (so not writing it) and conversational chinese through Rocket French/Chinese.   I have also used Rosetta Stone, but that wasn't as useful or as easily picked up as the other program.  There is one that I know people like, but as I was listening to it, it was helpful for how to pick up a woman or ask someone to go for a drink, but not so much with things I would use daily.


----------



## Lora

rlu929s said:


> Without having the time to do a ton of reading I thought everyone could provide some insight into the costs etc. We have a ton of families at our church that our homeschooling their children for various reasons. We've at times thought about it mainly as we here more what goes on at schools. Granted our public schools are the best rated in our area.
> 
> With that being said we are trying to find out what kind of costs we might incur. My wife currently stays at home with our 4 year old and but works 8 hours per week. We have a 7 year old in 1st grade currently in public school.
> 
> We've thought of some of the obvious things, such as a dedicated class room (we have the room), curriculum (Abeka), and funds for educational field trips.
> 
> What other things should we consider. Obviously, you don't get to quit paying taxes (we live in a high tax county) and I can't think of many cost savings and my wife would have to quit working the 8 hours per week, so we'd see some income decrease.
> 
> Lots of questions as we wonder how you can do it and still afford those Disney trips. I will say not having to jack with asking "permission" to take your kid out of school to vacation at a better time is appealing.



I'm sure you've seen those commercials for a certain credit card that tallies up the cost of various items and then concludes with the final experience being "Priceless". Well, that's kind of how I would tally up the homeschool expenses.

It's actually kind of difficult to pin down the exact educational expenses because life and "education" overlap so much for us, but here's my version of the commercial...

Books & Curriculum for two students $x/year; Private Lessons and Choir/Band tuition for two students $x/year; Field trips and sports fees $x/year... 

...being with your child and learning side by side with them for 18 years,
finding "teachable moments" at the grocery store, in the car, at the park,
cuddling up on the couch and reading several novels a year together,
allowing your child to explore areas of interest (music, sports, filmmaking, dance, history, whatever) for HOURS a day, being able to teach your child how to really "socialize" in public - in real-life situations with people of all ages...and this could go on....

Priceless.

Yes, as homeschoolers, we typically have to do with one income what many families do with two. There are choices that have to be made. In the end, most of the stuff you'll have to give up will not be missed. I am convinced now more than ever that we have done the right thing for our family. I have one in college and one still in high school and am convinced that they would be different students and people if they had gone to public school.

You mentioned your church, so with that topic brought up by you, I feel comfortable recommending to you the documentary film, "IndoctriNation". It is an eye-opener.


----------



## chris31997

bcbmommy said:


> Thank you!!  A spreadsheet sounds like a great idea!  Don't know why I haven't thought of that.  I have so many little pieces of papers lying around, which isn't very efficient.
> Regarding Liberty University...when your dd goes to college, will those transfer?  Is that what I need to ask her future college, or are you saying she could take online classes from that particular college now?
> So much to think about!  I think I will get started on that spreadsheet, though.
> 
> Thanks much!!



That is the nerd coming out in me  It does make everything sooo nice until the computer decides to crash  So make a back up regularly 

Anyway, back to the credits.  DD will stay with Liberty while we are here, Dh is in the military.  Her credits will transfer right over and she will go from dual enrolled to college student.

As for you and your kiddo: usually credits will transfer.  There is a catch, it depends on accreditation of the schools and number of credits required for diploma and if school has that class.  Here accreditation can be very important. Generally speaking, the general ed classes should transfer without an issue.  Specialty classes might be more difficult.


----------



## chris31997

rlu929s said:


> Without having the time to do a ton of reading I thought everyone could provide some insight into the costs etc. We have a ton of families at our church that our homeschooling their children for various reasons. We've at times thought about it mainly as we here more what goes on at schools. Granted our public schools are the best rated in our area.
> 
> With that being said we are trying to find out what kind of costs we might incur. My wife currently stays at home with our 4 year old and but works 8 hours per week. We have a 7 year old in 1st grade currently in public school.
> 
> We've thought of some of the obvious things, such as a dedicated class room (we have the room), curriculum (Abeka), and funds for educational field trips.
> 
> What other things should we consider. Obviously, you don't get to quit paying taxes (we live in a high tax county) and I can't think of many cost savings and my wife would have to quit working the 8 hours per week, so we'd see some income decrease.
> 
> Lots of questions as we wonder how you can do it and still afford those Disney trips. I will say not having to jack with asking "permission" to take your kid out of school to vacation at a better time is appealing.




Homeschooling is priceless as PP said.  I would not change this strange wonderful journey that we have been on.  It has given us the ability to channel school into what our kids are interested in, expose our kids to new and exciting things(many times old things and remove the tech toys from their hands  )

As for paying for vacations, Disney and all, we save.  It is a group effort.  The trip has to be paid for before we go

For you and your wife, I would suggest you put your wife's pay check away and not use it for awhile.  See if you can live on just one pay check.  Make a monthly budget and see if the 2 of you can live alittle more frugally to pay for the sports, books, and field trips.


----------



## Ellester

rlu929s said:


> Without having the time to do a ton of reading I thought everyone could provide some insight into the costs etc. We have a ton of families at our church that our homeschooling their children for various reasons. We've at times thought about it mainly as we here more what goes on at schools. Granted our public schools are the best rated in our area.  With that being said we are trying to find out what kind of costs we might incur. My wife currently stays at home with our 4 year old and but works 8 hours per week. We have a 7 year old in 1st grade currently in public school.  We've thought of some of the obvious things, such as a dedicated class room (we have the room), curriculum (Abeka), and funds for educational field trips.  What other things should we consider. Obviously, you don't get to quit paying taxes (we live in a high tax county) and I can't think of many cost savings and my wife would have to quit working the 8 hours per week, so we'd see some income decrease.  Lots of questions as we wonder how you can do it and still afford those Disney trips. I will say not having to jack with asking "permission" to take your kid out of school to vacation at a better time is appealing.



Dues for any homeschool groups you join, miscellaneous office supplies (pencil sharpeners, globe, maps, white board, printer ink, etc. pencils, paper and such you would be paying for either way), any outside lessons. It can be done quite inexpensively. Honestly, I think we come out ahead since I am not buying tissues and glue sticks for an entire class! I don't have to deal with fund raisers, class party and teacher gift collections, "required" t-shirts to wear on overpriced field trips, book fairs, etc.


----------



## The6ofUs

You can save money on trips to Disney by going with an organized group. Carolina Homeschooler has one every year. The next one is in September. Here's a link to the website: http://www.carolinahomeschooler.com/atravelwdw.html


----------



## sweetlovin'

The6ofUs said:


> You can save money on trips to Disney by going with an organized group. Carolina Homeschooler has one every year. The next one is in September. Here's a link to the website: http://www.carolinahomeschooler.com/atravelwdw.html



Are you a part of that group?  My son really wants to do the Carolina Italy trip next March  I'm in ATL, but I got an invite.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

everyone has been right to say that the amount you WANT to spend is what you can and will spend. We buy a total curriculum, so we are priced a little higher than most and then I add in their lessons and classes they take to that as well. HOWEVER, my 3 were in a private school prior to this and we are still spending WAY LESS than the tuition! Hahaha!!!


----------



## wasnotafan

DisneyMom5 said:


> You can spend as much or as little as you want, really.  Many people sell their curriculum, so used is always an option.
> My advice is to start with the basics and build.  I went crazy buying all these nifty kits and manipulatives and just...stuff, and we never used most of it.
> Get into a routine and then figure out what else you'd like to add.
> And the Library is a GREAT resource.



+1.  As the years go by you find out that what you thought was necessary really isn't.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Check in   How is everyone doing?  Has everyone started back into their routines?

 We have a crazy semester filled with a lot of outside activities.  So far, the first week was a little crazy, but getting back into groove can always be challenging.  My older kids signed up to be in a musical, so we have added that to the middle of our day.  

  When you have a second check in and tell us how it is going for you


----------



## kc10family

rlu929s said:


> Without having the time to do a ton of reading I thought everyone could provide some insight into the costs etc. We have a ton of families at our church that our homeschooling their children for various reasons. We've at times thought about it mainly as we here more what goes on at schools. Granted our public schools are the best rated in our area.
> 
> With that being said we are trying to find out what kind of costs we might incur. My wife currently stays at home with our 4 year old and but works 8 hours per week. We have a 7 year old in 1st grade currently in public school.
> 
> We've thought of some of the obvious things, such as a dedicated class room (we have the room), curriculum (Abeka), and funds for educational field trips.
> 
> What other things should we consider. Obviously, you don't get to quit paying taxes (we live in a high tax county) and I can't think of many cost savings and my wife would have to quit working the 8 hours per week, so we'd see some income decrease.
> 
> Lots of questions as we wonder how you can do it and still afford those Disney trips. I will say not having to jack with asking "permission" to take your kid out of school to vacation at a better time is appealing.


 
 One thing I have heard from many folks is, for your first year buy a "box set" that you think would work for you. There are many different box sets out there and the price ranges.  Next, what would you be paying for field trips at a brick and mortar school? What could you do for free in your area? Do they already play sports or participate in other things? That price wont change. 

 For me- my kids are in private distance learning and that price came down because it is not as much as the private brick and mortar school they went to. Field trips as combine with family trips because I want us all to see x-y-z anyway. My kids still participate in after school things and that price has not changed.


----------



## chris31997

kc10family said:


> One thing I have heard from many folks is, for your first year buy a "box set" that you think would work for you. There are many different box sets out there and the price ranges.  Next, what would you be paying for field trips at a brick and mortar school? What could you do for free in your area? Do they already play sports or participate in other things? That price wont change.
> 
> For me- my kids are in private distance learning and that price came down because it is not as much as the private brick and mortar school they went to. Field trips as combine with family trips because I want us all to see x-y-z anyway. My kids still participate in after school things and that price has not changed.




What is a "box set"??  Is it where like for aBeka, it has ALL the student books and then some and ALL the teacher manuels??

I would suggest that you get books for all the subjects you want to teach, ie Math, English, History, Health,...... for the student.  Then for the teacher get only the books absolutly needed to teach.  Meaning do you really need the teacher History manuel??  Do you need the teacher manuel for Math or will the Answer Key work???  Are you gonna test in all subjects???  Can you just get the teacher test key anwser book and make copies and color out the answer??

Free things are musuems, concerts, grocery store, restraunt, parks, doctor visit, check into the local tourist/gov't website.  We use dr visits as a learning oppurtunity.  We also have memberships to our favorite local attractions for discounts.  Look for Founder's Day events, appreciation days for free events at attraction that are expensive.

We count sports toward school and the kids have always been active doing something.


----------



## kc10family

chris31997 said:


> What is a "box set"?? Is it where like for aBeka, it has ALL the student books and then some and ALL the teacher manuels??
> 
> I would suggest that you get books for all the subjects you want to teach, ie Math, English, History, Health,...... for the student. Then for the teacher get only the books absolutly needed to teach. Meaning do you really need the teacher History manuel?? Do you need the teacher manuel for Math or will the Answer Key work??? Are you gonna test in all subjects??? Can you just get the teacher test key anwser book and make copies and color out the answer??
> 
> Free things are musuems, concerts, grocery store, restraunt, parks, doctor visit, check into the local tourist/gov't website. We use dr visits as a learning oppurtunity. We also have memberships to our favorite local attractions for discounts. Look for Founder's Day events, appreciation days for free events at attraction that are expensive.
> 
> We count sports toward school and the kids have always been active doing something.



Sonlight is one program that has a box set, everything you need for the year comes to your door in a box.  

_From the Sonlight website._
_All you need in one easy-to-order package_
_·         Your *entire curriculum for the year*._
_·         *Daily lesson plans* for the entire year._
_·         *A Program* with History, Geography, Language Arts, Read-Alouds._
_·         Hand-picked *Readers*, *Handwriting*, *Math* and *Science*._

The folks in our home school support group tell everyone for the first year to find a box set you think will work for you so you can have a worry free first year and not be concerned about did I get what my child needs.  During that first year assess what works for you and your childs style of learning and what does not work.  After the first year most of the folks said they found they were more comfortable to put together a curriculum that worked for them and did not need to buy everything a box set came with. 
Again, I do not home school this way but wanted to pass on the insight from those in the support group we are in.  I do think is great advice.


----------



## jacksmomma

I can speak to the working piece.  We homeschool DS and I work part time with DH working full time.  It is totally doable though it does require a little more planning and dedication.  Is it possible for her to work on the weekend?  If so there is your answer.  If not, could the kids stay with grandma or someone while she works her one day (I am assuming a 1 day, 8 hour shft)?  You would not do school that day and then do school on a weekend day.  That is the great thing about homeschooling, there are no rules.  You do not have to follow a traditional week schedule if it does not work for you.  

This may have already been mentioned, but what state are you in?  That can really dictate what and how you homeschool if you are in a stricter state.


----------



## wasnotafan

Anyone else getting their curricula order together for next year?  We finally found a math that the kids like that works, Saxon Math.


----------



## jcmaro

We need language arts help.  I'm not strong in it myself so teaching it is harder than say math and science.  And my son is like me, math and science oriented so it's not on his high list either.  We have been using sonlight but I don't feel like it's working for us.  Also my son is a difficult one to teach and we butt heads a lot.  Anyone have any suggestions for us?  I'm also open to online classes.  Thanks!


----------



## Lora

jcmaro said:


> We need language arts help.  I'm not strong in it myself so teaching it is harder than say math and science.  And my son is like me, math and science oriented so it's not on his high list either.  We have been using sonlight but I don't feel like it's working for us.  Also my son is a difficult one to teach and we butt heads a lot.  Anyone have any suggestions for us?  I'm also open to online classes.  Thanks!



How old is your son? Is he a good reader?

We use Sonlight, but not for language arts. When my kids were very young, we had started Phonics using TATRAS (a vertical phonics program). We used it for reading and spelling. I used Rod & Staff for grammar from about 2nd-8th or 9th grade. We also used Wordly Wise books for vocabulary. I can definitely expand on this with more info. I'm thinking that if your son is in high school, my answer will sound very strange.


----------



## jcmaro

He is 8, in 2nd grade.  Reading he's pretty good.  The problem is more punctuation, paragraphs, writing, etc.


----------



## Lora

jcmaro said:


> He is 8, in 2nd grade.  Reading he's pretty good.  The problem is more punctuation, paragraphs, writing, etc.



I think that's when we started using Rod & Staff English. If the fact that it is very much based on the Bible and mennonite culture bothers you, you might want to find another option. What I like about it is that it is very basic and presents the material very simply. It is definitely "old school" grammar learning - something that gets pushed aside today. The books also cover the basics of many styles of writing. We also used some Writing Strands books starting in 3rd grade. I can't give them a full endorsement, because they weren't exactly what my girls needed. There were some books from Critical Thinking Co. that were kind of fun ways to get the ball rolling on writing, but more in the creative writing way. Does that make sense? I can't remember the names of them right now, but you could find them on the Critical Thinking Company website. Now that I look into it, they also have other language arts materials you can look into. 

Sorry to ramble. I've always been stronger in math than language as well, so I am still amazed that I have ended up with children who can score 700-750 on the SATs in Writing/CR. I also credit the reading we did through Sonlight with that.  You just can't beat reading good books for growing your skills in writing.


----------



## poohguys

wasnotafan said:


> Anyone else getting their curricula order together for next year?  We finally found a math that the kids like that works, Saxon Math.



Hi, We pulled DS out of school in November and have been doing math on our own but I would really like to get a book to use.  We are looking at getting DS the Saxon Math. Do you purchase yours new or have you tried getting a used set of books.  

Thanks


----------



## Ellester

jcmaro said:


> He is 8, in 2nd grade.  Reading he's pretty good.  The problem is more punctuation, paragraphs, writing, etc.



We like Voyages in English from Loyola Press. They use consumable workbooks for 1st and 2nd grade and then regular textbooks from then on. We do 1st & 2nd and then skip to the even years and spread them out over two years (ie. we use the 4th grade book for both 4th & 5th, 6th grade book for 6th & 7th). They are very comprehensive with the mechanics of language and I think they do a good job of covering writing topics.


----------



## wasnotafan

poohguys said:


> Hi, We pulled DS out of school in November and have been doing math on our own but I would really like to get a book to use.  We are looking at getting DS the Saxon Math. Do you purchase yours new or have you tried getting a used set of books.
> 
> Thanks



We got it new and got the CD-ROM.  It was a little expensive, but definitely worth it.  DS struggled with math but this made all the difference.  He even enjoys it (a little).


----------



## wasnotafan

Ordered our science curricula for next year and the following year.  Got a deal on it because it was the first edition and the second edition is out now.   Science hasn't changed that much that I feel any concern using the first edition. Also ordered our civics for the next two years.


----------



## poohguys

wasnotafan said:


> We got it new and got the CD-ROM.  It was a little expensive, but definitely worth it.  DS struggled with math but this made all the difference.  He even enjoys it (a little).



Thanks.  I think we will be getting the new one too.  DS is also struggling in math.  Cant wait to get started.  Hopefully, like your son, mine will also start to like math again.


----------



## Mother23SNkids

hello, everyone I thought I would introduce myself. I have 3 kids ages 11, 9 and 5. All three are special needs.   I'm not really new to homeschooling, but I am new to this board. I home school our oldest because the public schools here suck here and they were isolating him and we were having bullying issues going on which i tried to address multi. times.  The straw that broke the camels back is when he tried to hurt himself cause he was tired of the bulling and the school just pooed it off our professionals agree as well they don't have his best interest at heart and he is better off being home schooled. Our other two have not had much problems and are doing OK.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Mother23SNkids said:


> hello, everyone I thought I would introduce myself. I have 3 kids ages 11, 9 and 5. All three are special needs.   I'm not really new to homeschooling, but I am new to this board. I home school our oldest because the public schools here suck here and they were isolating him and we were having bullying issues going on which i tried to address multi. times.  The straw that broke the camels back is when he tried to hurt himself cause he was tired of the bulling and the school just pooed it off our professionals agree as well they don't have his best interest at heart and he is better off being home schooled. Our other two have not had much problems and are doing OK.



That is awful to hear.  Hope he is happier now


----------



## vleeth

poohguys said:


> Hi, We pulled DS out of school in November and have been doing math on our own but I would really like to get a book to use.  We are looking at getting DS the Saxon Math. Do you purchase yours new or have you tried getting a used set of books.
> 
> Thanks



I purchased Saxon 5/6 used.


----------



## poohguys

vleeth said:


> I purchased Saxon 5/6 used.



Thanks for the reply vleeth.  We actually ended up purchasing a new 7/6 yesterday.  Unfortunately is said it is going to take about two weeks to come   I am hoping that if we work through the summer DS should be caught up to grade level.


----------



## vleeth

jcmaro said:


> We need language arts help.  I'm not strong in it myself so teaching it is harder than say math and science.  And my son is like me, math and science oriented so it's not on his high list either.  We have been using sonlight but I don't feel like it's working for us.  Also my son is a difficult one to teach and we butt heads a lot.  Anyone have any suggestions for us?  I'm also open to online classes.  Thanks!



First Language Lessons for the Well Trained Mind is really good.  It is completely scripted, so its great for parents that aren't strong in Grammar.  We're doing Rod & Staff now because FLL only goes up to 4th grade.


----------



## vleeth

poohguys said:


> Thanks for the reply vleeth.  We actually ended up purchasing a new 7/6 yesterday.  Unfortunately is said it is going to take about two weeks to come   I am hoping that if we work through the summer DS should be caught up to grade level.



We should be starting 7/6 sometime in March or April.

I actually already have it.  When I did the placement testing she just made it into 7/6.  We did the first 10 or so lessons and I quickly realized it was way to advanced and ordered 6/5.  That was still skipping a grade level.  So much of homeschool is trial and error.  It almost sounds like a bad thing, but really its good.  We can get what our kids need instead of what the average kid in a class needs.


----------



## wasnotafan

poohguys said:


> Thanks for the reply vleeth.  We actually ended up purchasing a new 7/6 yesterday.  Unfortunately is said it is going to take about two weeks to come   I am hoping that if we work through the summer DS should be caught up to grade level.



Hope it works well for you.  Everyone that  I have talked to that has used it really likes it.


----------



## momimouse27

Mother23SNkids said:


> hello, everyone I thought I would introduce myself. I have 3 kids ages 11, 9 and 5. All three are special needs.   I'm not really new to homeschooling, but I am new to this board. I home school our oldest because the public schools here suck here and they were isolating him and we were having bullying issues going on which i tried to address multi. times.  The straw that broke the camels back is when he tried to hurt himself cause he was tired of the bulling and the school just pooed it off our professionals agree as well they don't have his best interest at heart and he is better off being home schooled. Our other two have not had much problems and are doing OK.



Welcome!  I have a special needs son who is 11.  We pulled him out in Feb. of last year.  He was being violent, I don't know why but it's stopped since he came home.  He still has his moments but it's improved a lot.  Hope your son does great at home!


----------



## lucigo

momimouse27 said:


> Welcome!  I have a special needs son who is 11.  We pulled him out in Feb. of last year.  He was being violent, I don't know why but it's stopped since he came home.  He still has his moments but it's improved a lot.  Hope your son does great at home!



My guess would be because his anxiety level is greatly decreased??

My son had facial tics before he started homeschooling, but they are gone now.


----------



## momimouse27

lucigo said:


> My guess would be because his anxiety level is greatly decreased??  My son had facial tics before he started homeschooling, but they are gone now.


Yes, I feel anxiety and overstimulation had a lot to do with it.  My son has a lot of trouble paying attention but I'd take 100 difficult days at home over one bad day at school.  It had gotten really bad .


----------



## GusGus77

Does anyone else find that after about a semester they are bored with their curriculum and need a change? Not that the curriculum isn't good, but that it just isn't exciting or fun anymore and having something new re-energizes you? I seem to do better teaching my daughter with semester long curriculums instead of year end ones. Anyone else experience this?


ALSO, on a totally unrelated note, has anyone used Song School Spanish? I have heard wonderful things about their Latin program, but nothing on Spanish. My 5 yr old wants to do Spanish and we did the first Hooked on Spanish, but I did not like it and am looking for another age appropriate curriculum. I majored in Spanish, so I am familiar with the language, but my daughter needs something that holds her interest and is "fun." We tried Prima Lingua and she hated it. She is not old enough for Rosetta Stone. We do watch some spanish videos on you-tube. Looking more for lessons. Thanks!


----------



## Ellester

We use a wide mix of curricula. Since we move on as things are mastered, we finish different subjects at different times throughout the year which helps keep it interesting.  No suggestions on the Spanish. We do Latin until high school (at least so far!).


----------



## dowchick

Hi!  I have been reading these forums for years and never noticed this forum before.  I thought I would pop in and say hello.  I have a 15 year old daughter and we have always homeschooled her.  It's nice to "meet" you all.


----------



## momimouse27

Hi dowchick!  Welcome 

We are going through the curriculum thing now.  My son has gotten a bit bored with his.  Luckily we just completed Health and are almost done with the LA book, so we'll be starting something new.  We need that right now.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

I also use a mix of things.  I've been homeschooling my kids for 15 years, oldest is 26 - youngest is 11, and we use a variety now.  I originally started with a curriculum, but she moved very quickly through some subjects, got more interested in other subjects - so I had to supplement more and more, and others took a slow pace.  So what I'm saying is, when the homeschool groups in your area start having their used book sales don't miss them you may find some real gems there at great prices.  Never be afraid to replace something you or your homeschooler don't like. There are a ton of choices out there for every subject and style of learning.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

My kids liked Salsa when they were first learning Spanish.
http://www.gpb.org/salsa
The also liked Hola Amigos Videos
http://www.amazon.com/Hola-Amigos-Vol-Daniel-Restuccio/dp/B00AHKU2H4/ref=pd_cp_mov_0
We now are using Duo Lingo.
https://www.duolingo.com/
HTH


----------



## jacksmomma

Hello Everyone!  Getting excited for conference time!  I love seeing all the different curriculum options in action.  I have requested Cathy Duffy's book from the library to help with selecting curriculum this year.  I know we will stick with Math U See.  But literature/writing/spelling will probably switch.  I need something Orton-Gilliningham based.


----------



## sweetlovin'

GusGus77 said:


> Does anyone else find that after about a semester they are bored with their curriculum and need a change? Not that the curriculum isn't good, but that it just isn't exciting or fun anymore and having something new re-energizes you? I seem to do better teaching my daughter with semester long curriculums instead of year end ones. Anyone else experience this?



 YES!  I am working on a semester system with my younger two as well.    I could spend a year in each book, but I agree that the change keeps things more interesting.


----------



## quandrea

Very discouraged today. My four yo twins were home today for a snow day. My plan was to bring them home for school in sept to begin senior kindergarten. After today I'm not sure I can handle it. They are wild, oppositional, fight with each other and won't do the work. I was trying for some reading and a little printing. Should I abandon my plan. My ten yo dd is home with me now.


----------



## bumbershoot

They are 4 and it's a snow day.  Lower those expectations and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## quandrea

bumbershoot said:


> They are 4 and it's a snow day.  Lower those expectations and be gentle with yourself.



Any thoughts on how to build my day when and if they start with me. Having three home spread across two grades will be very different. Terrified.


----------



## wunkmom

At that age, just focus on having fun. There is no need to "teach" them anything at the age of 4.


----------



## MatoMany

Hello everyone! Im new to the boards (been lurking for a while and just now decided to start posting). I thought Id introduce myself.

Im Heather, mom to 4 blessings and expecting our 5th in September. My oldest is 7 and this is the first year we have "officially" homeschooled her. She has never been in a classroom other than the children's classes at church. My other children are 5, 3 and 1. They are just along for the school ride but love to participate in lessons. One of my favorite things about homeschooling is how much the kids LOVE to learn. Its just part of our life so they never have protested it or complained. My oldest actually complains if we don't do our school work. 

I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## mindygirl5238

Hello everyone! My oldest is currently in public school, however we will be starting homeschool next year. We both can not wait to start. I've already looked at so many resources, I'm so excited. She is going to absolutely hate me though...since we are going to be at Disney during the "school year", I'm going to make her get at least something educational out of it. I know she is going to be like, "Seriously Mother, my first trip to Disney and you want me to go to 'school'??"


----------



## bumbershoot

wunkmom said:


> At that age, just focus on having fun. There is no need to "teach" them anything at the age of 4.



So true.  They'll soak it up like sponges anyway.  And especially with you teaching your older child in the same house, they are going to be at such an advantage!  My younger brother (2 years, but 3 grades due to how our birthdays fell) listened to me study and helped me study for tests, and thanks to his freakish memory he would actually remember things 3 grades later.  

It'll take awhile to get the 4 year olds off of the school thing and into just learning as they go, but they'll work it through.


----------



## quandrea

bumbershoot said:


> So true.  They'll soak it up like sponges anyway.  And especially with you teaching your older child in the same house, they are going to be at such an advantage!  My younger brother (2 years, but 3 grades due to how our birthdays fell) listened to me study and helped me study for tests, and thanks to his freakish memory he would actually remember things 3 grades later.
> 
> It'll take awhile to get the 4 year olds off of the school thing and into just learning as they go, but they'll work it through.



Thanks for the input. Yesterday was report card day for the twins at their jk preschool. Not great reports. According to them my son doesn't know anything (no numbers beyond one, only the letters in his name). When he is home with me in the afternoons he is one quarter of the way through Teach Your Child To Read in 100 Easy Lessons. My daughter's report was better but she too does more at home. I know they sit them down and do a formal test. I can't see my son cooperating with that. 

Anyway my point is:  I'm tired of this teacher complaining about my kids. I know what they can do at home. I'm a certified special Ed teacher so I feel pretty qualified to assess their abilities. Just looking forward to bringing them home and handling it myself. 

My mom went through all this with my brother and sister. Teachers wanting to label them learning disabled or remedial. My mom fought against it tooth and nail and sure enough they came along fine, both graduating with advanced degrees from top universities in the country. Why do educators want to set off alarm bells so much?  My mantra as a teacher has always been, "if they didn't learn it, you didn't teach it."

My plan for the fall is to do the academics in the mornings and send them to the preschool for art, music and sports three afternoons a week. I figure once they are used to seeing me as their teacher as well as mom we will have an easier time of it. 

Biggest worry is dd's speech. She has made huge gains and may be discharged from treatment come June, but if she isn't the only way to access publicly funded speech therapy is through the public school system. If she isn't there, my guess is she doesn't get it. I know I'm ahead of myself but it's a worry. 

Sorry for the long post. It's going to be a big transition and I'm trying to wrap my brain around it all.


----------



## vleeth

I know it's different in different places. But I have a homeschool friend who was able to take her daughter to the public school for speech only.


----------



## vleeth

mindygirl5238 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! My oldest is currently in public school, however we will be starting homeschool next year. We both can not wait to start. I've already looked at so many resources, I'm so excited. She is going to absolutely hate me though...since we are going to be at Disney during the "school year", I'm going to make her get at least something educational out of it. I know she is going to be like, "Seriously Mother, my first trip to Disney and you want me to go to 'school'??"



This is my first year homeschooling my daughter. When school ended in May we started homeschool right away. We were both excited to use all the new books we had. It turned out to be such a great decision. We don't have to do any school on Fridays and we didn't do any on our Disney trip. We are still way ahead. So when the weather is nice we will take off days and enjoy being outside. And we don't have the stress of being 'behind.'


----------



## MatoMany

mindygirl5238 said:


> Hello everyone! My oldest is currently in public school, however we will be starting homeschool next year. We both can not wait to start. I've already looked at so many resources, I'm so excited. She is going to absolutely hate me though...since we are going to be at Disney during the "school year", I'm going to make her get at least something educational out of it. I know she is going to be like, "Seriously Mother, my first trip to Disney and you want me to go to 'school'??"



My kiddos have never complained about doing school work on vacation but they have never known any different. We leave for disney in 10 days and Im planning the school time for the week. I usually bring some worksheets then have my oldest keep a journal/take photos and do a scrapbook with them. This time Im having her do a small set of questions on her favorite country in the WS and her favorite animal in AK as well. 
I have to admit she does most her "reports" verbally instead of writing them out. Shes good at writing but after a page or two her little hands start to hurt so she just tells me what she wants to write.


----------



## quandrea

vleeth said:


> I know it's different in different places. But I have a homeschool friend who was able to take her daughter to the public school for speech only.



That's what I'm hoping for. Speech is accessed via community care here for our schools. I figure we pay taxes, I should be able to access that care. I'm going to talk to our md about a referral to the community care. We will see what happens. I think I may have to bang on a few doors but I will find my way.


----------



## nighttowll

quandrea said:


> That's what I'm hoping for. Speech is accessed via community care here for our schools. I figure we pay taxes, I should be able to access that care. I'm going to talk to our md about a referral to the community care. We will see what happens. I think I may have to bang on a few doors but I will find my way.



Well, I know where I live the private school kids get access to the all the publicly funded educational therapies. Speech therapy, dyslexia tutoring etc., so I'm pretty sure homeschoolers would fall under the same category. You pay the same taxes, so you should be entitled to the same services as well, even if not formally enrolled. 

Where you have to watch out is places where homeschooling is looked down on by the public schools, where they need your kid for a head count. Those types of school districts will generally leave you alone unless you come to their attention. Trying to get therapy or pulling a kid out can attract that unwanted attention. They can then cause all kinds of problems for you. You will win in the end, but I know people who have gone to court over stuff like this. It comes down to how much trouble are you willing to cause. How much are you willing to fight to get what's rightfully yours. Lots of people just break and down pay for private tutoring or whatever to avoid the hassle. 

If you do have trouble and really want to fight for it though, you can always go to the Homeschool Defense Association. They take care of all your lawyers and cases and all that legal stuff. And once you join, you are good for life. If your kids have trouble with colleges, with anything, because they were homeschooled, they will step in and take care of everything for you. Usually it just takes a strongly worded letter from them to make a school district see you mean business, and that's the end of it. The school districts normally won't fight an expensive court battle they know they can't win.


----------



## quandrea

nighttowll said:


> Well, I know where I live the private school kids get access to the all the publicly funded educational therapies. Speech therapy, dyslexia tutoring etc., so I'm pretty sure homeschoolers would fall under the same category. You pay the same taxes, so you should be entitled to the same services as well, even if not formally enrolled.
> 
> Where you have to watch out is places where homeschooling is looked down on by the public schools, where they need your kid for a head count. Those types of school districts will generally leave you alone unless you come to their attention. Trying to get therapy or pulling a kid out can attract that unwanted attention. They can then cause all kinds of problems for you. You will win in the end, but I know people who have gone to court over stuff like this. It comes down to how much trouble are you willing to cause. How much are you willing to fight to get what's rightfully yours. Lots of people just break and down pay for private tutoring or whatever to avoid the hassle.
> 
> If you do have trouble and really want to fight for it though, you can always go to the Homeschool Defense Association. They take care of all your lawyers and cases and all that legal stuff. And once you join, you are good for life. If your kids have trouble with colleges, with anything, because they were homeschooled, they will step in and take care of everything for you. Usually it just takes a strongly worded letter from them to make a school district see you mean business, and that's the end of it. The school districts normally won't fight an expensive court battle they know they can't win.



Thanks for this. I'm in Ontario, Canada.  I wonder if we have an association like that here?  I'm willing to fight for the therapy should she require it, because my experience with the private arm of the system was that they were just looking to make a buck. The publicly funded arm had been more results oriented. 

Homeschooling is frowned upon here. My kids do go towards their head count. We are mostly left alone. All I need to do each year is provide a letter of intent. We are able to access provincial testing if we so desire. Why would speech be any different?

I'm going to get things rolling on Friday when we meet with dd's speech therapist. I'll have her release dd's file to our md, her paediatric geneticist (prominent dr in the country), and the school system. None if this takes effect until June, but things move very slowly through the channels. 

In the meantime, we are rolling along with reading. In the afternoons, I'm also working on some of the things the teacher says the twins don't know. Which I am finding they mostly DO know. Lots of work, but I want to make sure they know what they need to. Looking forward to September when they will be home with me and I won't have to march to someone else's drum.


----------



## quandrea

I just found the homeschool defense league of canada. Sounds like your homeschool defense association. I'm going to join regardless. They provide legal defense, community connections, insurance for homeschooled events. Thank you so much. I think being a member there will be valuable. I'm going to ask them about accessing speech therapy. Love the dis!


----------



## nighttowll

quandrea said:


> I just found the homeschool defense league of canada. Sounds like your homeschool defense association. I'm going to join regardless. They provide legal defense, community connections, insurance for homeschooled events. Thank you so much. I think being a member there will be valuable. I'm going to ask them about accessing speech therapy. Love the dis!



Yep, we thought it was well worth joining as a form of insurance, a just in case kind of thing.


----------



## MatoMany

quandrea said:


> In the meantime, we are rolling along with reading. In the afternoons, I'm also working on some of the things the teacher says the twins don't know. Which I am finding they mostly DO know. Lots of work, but I want to make sure they know what they need to. Looking forward to September when they will be home with me and I won't have to march to someone else's drum.



Something I found with my daughter is that she really doesn't like feeling like she is being tested or quizzed on things. She will deliberately give the wrong answer if someone is asking her a ton of questions. She has my in laws convinced that she doesn't know how to count to 3 or her alphabet. She just aced her spelling quiz today, read a book (with help, reading is something she struggles with) and did a lesson in multiplication. She just cant stand it when people start asking her repeated questions..
I wonder if they are the same way. They don't like being quizzed and don't want to do them. Or they are bored in class. I use to fail a lot of tests in elementary school because I was bored and would say random answers or daydream until like a minute before the end of the test and fill in whatever came to my head first.


----------



## quandrea

MatoMany said:


> Something I found with my daughter is that she really doesn't like feeling like she is being tested or quizzed on things. She will deliberately give the wrong answer if someone is asking her a ton of questions. She has my in laws convinced that she doesn't know how to count to 3 or her alphabet. She just aced her spelling quiz today, read a book (with help, reading is something she struggles with) and did a lesson in multiplication. She just cant stand it when people start asking her repeated questions..
> I wonder if they are the same way. They don't like being quizzed and don't want to do them. Or they are bored in class. I use to fail a lot of tests in elementary school because I was bored and would say random answers or daydream until like a minute before the end of the test and fill in whatever came to my head first.



I know this is how my son would behave.  They sit them down periodically throughout the year and test them.  The results are recorded check list style.  I know ds would be only interested in getting back in the action and would rush, or be noncompliant.  Dd is a bit better, but she too would have her patience tested and then get difficult.  What can I say?  They are four.  At home, we keep it fun, and I take note of what they know as we go.  I'm a teacher and I think this is the best way of assessing knowledge.  It's natural and the kids are relaxed.  Catch them doing what they need to know when they think you aren't looking.  Anyway, assessing for myself, puts my worries at ease.


----------



## momimouse27

They used to give my son timed math quizzes(and they did it with my daughter way back in the late 90s) and it was always negative. It just made them so nervous.   I have truly never understood the benefits of timing a kid on their math facts!  Not once as an adult have I-or anybody else I know-been asked to fire off math facts at a job or job interview.  . 

I have to share the nice day I had with my son.  I'm usually pretty adamant we do all our sit down and computer work daily.  But today I surprised him and brought out the Scrabble game.  We played for a long time and he had a blast.  A nice change from the frustration he's having with his fractions right now.


----------



## quandrea

momimouse27 said:


> They used to give my son timed math quizzes(and they did it with my daughter way back in the late 90s) and it was always negative. It just made them so nervous.   I have truly never understood the benefits of timing a kid on their math facts!  Not once as an adult have I-or anybody else I know-been asked to fire off math facts at a job or job interview.  .
> 
> I have to share the nice day I had with my son.  I'm usually pretty adamant we do all our sit down and computer work daily.  But today I surprised him and brought out the Scrabble game.  We played for a long time and he had a blast.  A nice change from the frustration he's having with his fractions right now.



Sounds lovely. Reminds me of our day. My three: 9, 4 and 4 played with their trains for hours today. Building, imagining. A little fighting too but lots of fun. Didn't read with the twins today but they were having so much fun. Now we shared soup and a movie by the fire. Live these special days.


----------



## Tuffy4God

Hi! I'm newer to these boards. I homeschool my ds age 9 and dd age 7 and we live in MN.

We are planning a trip to WDW in September and I ran across the info for the Carolina Homeschool group's September Disney trip and am contemplating joining them since it coincides with the dates I was already planning on.

Has anyone gone with this group before? Would you recommend it? I'd love some feedback as I'm trying to decide for sure what we want to do.

Thanks!


----------



## Ellester

Tuffy4God said:


> Hi! I'm newer to these boards. I homeschool my ds age 9 and dd age 7 and we live in MN.  We are planning a trip to WDW in September and I ran across the info for the Carolina Homeschool group's September Disney trip and am contemplating joining them since it coincides with the dates I was already planning on.  Has anyone gone with this group before? Would you recommend it? I'd love some feedback as I'm trying to decide for sure what we want to do.  Thanks!



I have not personally gone with Carolina Homeschoolers but I have a very close friend who has done Washington DC and Huntsville Space Camp trips with them and will be going to Italy with them next year (lucky duck!). She has only had great things to say about her experiences and she has pretty high standards! My oldest may be going to public high school next fall but if she stays home I am planning on tying our next trip in with them.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

quandrea said:


> Sounds lovely. Reminds me of our day. My three: 9, 4 and 4 played with their trains for hours today. Building, imagining. A little fighting too but lots of fun. Didn't read with the twins today but they were having so much fun. Now we shared soup and a movie by the fire. Live these special days.



Fractions do seem to really be taking a hit in our house too! I too stepped away from them and we played SMATH for the day!


----------



## Tuffy4God

Ellester said:


> I have not personally gone with Carolina Homeschoolers but I have a very close friend who has done Washington DC and Huntsville Space Camp trips with them and will be going to Italy with them next year (lucky duck!). She has only had great things to say about her experiences and she has pretty high standards! My oldest may be going to public high school next fall but if she stays home I am planning on tying our next trip in with them.



Thanks for the info! I'm pretty sure we are going to tie in our trip with hers since we're already planning on being there on the same dates as her trip and it's such a great deal and educational opportunity! It's just a little nerve-wracking mailing someone you don't know a large check...so I appreciate the endorsement!


----------



## MatoMany

Tuffy4God said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm pretty sure we are going to tie in our trip with hers since we're already planning on being there on the same dates as her trip and it's such a great deal and educational opportunity! It's just a little nerve-wracking mailing someone you don't know a large check...so I appreciate the endorsement!



If its a well known group I wouldn't really worry about it.. If it was a scam it would already be blasted out there. This day and age of computers and social networks scams are lasting less and less time.


----------



## kc10family

Little rant (sorry and thank you for reading)

DD2 had to get an x-ray, after it was done the Dr came in talked with us a minute and then asked questions
Dr- what grade are you in?
DD2- 4th
Dr- Do you like your teacher?
DD2- I school at home and my mom is my teacher.
Dr- Oh.
He looks at me and says, she speaks well.
Me- (nothing)

Once again I didnt know what to say and the second I am in the car it came to me, I should have replied, so do you.

I am no longer going to blow it off when people say stuff like that. 

What is your reply when people say this to you?

I feel better now


----------



## jahber

kc10family said:


> Little rant (sorry and thank you for reading)   DD2 had to get an x-ray, after it was done the Dr came in talked with us a minute and then asked questions&#133;&#133; Dr- what grade are you in? DD2- 4th Dr- Do you like your teacher? DD2- I school at home and my mom is my teacher. Dr- Oh. He looks at me and says, &#147;she speaks well&#148;. Me- (nothing)   Once again I didn&#146;t know what to say and the second I am in the car it came to me, I should have replied, &#147;so do you&#148;.   I am no longer going to blow it off when people say stuff like that.   What is your reply when people say this to you?  I feel better now



Wow. No one has ever said anything like that to me. And it's a good thing!  Although, my dad's future wife is completely unfamiliar with homeschooling and asked about socialization (yes, really), but in a nice way. And she did comment once about how well my 6yo reads. I just said thank you and mentally rolled my eyes. What does she think we DO all day if not learn things like reading?  My son may not be able to sit still for 5 minutes straight, but he DOES read well for 6.  So she may have been genuinely surprised at any 6yo willing to sit and read a book out loud--I know *I* was surprised that he did it!   However, I've never met a person close to my age or younger who even gave me a second glance at the mention of homeschooling.


----------



## dowchick

kc10family said:


> Little rant (sorry and thank you for reading)
> 
> DD2 had to get an x-ray, after it was done the Dr came in talked with us a minute and then asked questions……
> Dr- what grade are you in?
> DD2- 4th
> Dr- Do you like your teacher?
> DD2- I school at home and my mom is my teacher.
> Dr- Oh.
> He looks at me and says, “she speaks well”.
> Me- (nothing)
> 
> Once again I didn’t know what to say and the second I am in the car it came to me, I should have replied, “so do you”.
> 
> I am no longer going to blow it off when people say stuff like that.
> 
> What is your reply when people say this to you?
> 
> I feel better now



WOW!  I would have been taken back by that too.  I'm sorry that it happened to you.

We don't get too many comments now, partially because my daughter is 15 and partially because it is very common and we have a huge homeschooling commuity here.  However I have had a few comments in the past.  One was a dental hygenist.  She was hypercritical of everything my daughter said and did (DD was about 8 at the time) as soon as she found out we were homeschoolers.  She kept trying to quiz DD on facts, which I find super annoying.  She also kept asking me questions about how we would handle highschool and higher education.  The whole conversation had a negative, judgemental vibe.  I was patient through most of it but finally I told her we were there to have a dentist appointment not to educate her on homeschooling regulations or lifestyle and if she couldn't get her job done to please find some one who could.  I never saw her again.

When people would ask me about her socializiation I generally would say, "well she is talking to you isn't she".


----------



## chris31997

kc10family said:


> Little rant (sorry and thank you for reading)
> 
> DD2 had to get an x-ray, after it was done the Dr came in talked with us a minute and then asked questions
> Dr- what grade are you in?
> DD2- 4th
> Dr- Do you like your teacher?
> DD2- I school at home and my mom is my teacher.
> Dr- Oh.
> He looks at me and says, she speaks well.
> Me- (nothing)
> 
> Once again I didnt know what to say and the second I am in the car it came to me, I should have replied, so do you.
> 
> I am no longer going to blow it off when people say stuff like that.
> 
> What is your reply when people say this to you?
> 
> I feel better now




I don't know what I would have said.  I guess it would have depended on how he meant it and his attitude.  If he was shocked because not alot of 4th graders can speak so well, then I would have mentioned she was trying out for Mensa  But if he was amazed because she was homeschooled and was not used to homeschoolers, I would have taken a moment to educate him on homeschoolers, nicely

But it all depends on where he was coming from.  Questions can be a double edge sword.  I want them because I want to show we are weird but not scarey   If you are asking for knowledge with a nice attitude then I'm gonna play nice.  But if you come across wrong, well then 




dowchick said:


> WOW!  I would have been taken back by that too.  I'm sorry that it happened to you.
> 
> We don't get too many comments now, partially because my daughter is 15 and partially because it is very common and we have a huge homeschooling commuity here.  However I have had a few comments in the past.  One was a dental hygenist.  She was hypercritical of everything my daughter said and did (DD was about 8 at the time) as soon as she found out we were homeschoolers.  She kept trying to quiz DD on facts, which I find super annoying.  She also kept asking me questions about how we would handle highschool and higher education.  The whole conversation had a negative, judgemental vibe.  I was patient through most of it but finally I told her we were there to have a dentist appointment not to educate her on homeschooling regulations or lifestyle and if she couldn't get her job done to please find some one who could.  I never saw her again.
> 
> When people would ask me about her socializiation I generally would say, "well she is talking to you isn't she".




I gotta remember this "well she is talking to you"   That is good.


----------



## bellebud

Homeschool Conference in Virginia in 2 weeks... I'm just reading about it now.  Anyone going?  I'm thinking of making the 8 hour drive from NY to go.


----------



## RobertsFam6

Hi! My name is LaRae. I'm a homeschool mama of 4 ages 8,8,6,3. We are going to Disney mid October this year for the first time.


----------



## wunkmom

RobertsFam6 said:


> Hi! My name is LaRae. I'm a homeschool mama of 4 ages 8,8,6,3. We are going to Disney mid October this year for the first time.



Have a great time! We were there mid October last year.


----------



## erisgirl44

What homeschool conference?  I live in VA and have not heard about it.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I'm just starting out homeschooling...mind if I jump in?


----------



## bellebud

erisgirl44 said:


> What homeschool conference?  I live in VA and have not heard about it.



hope this link works...

http://vahomeschoolers.org/conference-2014/





cruisecrasher said:


> I'm just starting out homeschooling...mind if I jump in?



Please do! and welcome to the wonderful world of homeschooling


----------



## kc10family

bellebud said:


> Homeschool Conference in Virginia in 2 weeks... I'm just reading about it now. Anyone going? I'm thinking of making the 8 hour drive from NY to go.



 There are a few coming up
 Long Island March 15
 Edison NJ May 16
 Maryland in April
 etc
 Check out the link from HSLDA
https://www.hslda.org/about/calendar/


----------



## kc10family

jahber said:


> Wow. No one has ever said anything like that to me. And it's a good thing! Although, my dad's future wife is completely unfamiliar with homeschooling and asked about socialization (yes, really), but in a nice way. And she did comment once about how well my 6yo reads. I just said thank you and mentally rolled my eyes. What does she think we DO all day if not learn things like reading? My son may not be able to sit still for 5 minutes straight, but he DOES read well for 6. So she may have been genuinely surprised at any 6yo willing to sit and read a book out loud--I know *I* was surprised that he did it!  However, I've never met a person close to my age or younger who even gave me a second glance at the mention of homeschooling.


 

I am a believer that the comments or concern over socialization is total garb! Lets talk about the kids in the brick and mortar classroom who doesnt talk to anyone, has no friends and doesnt participate in extra activities and the parents dont try to fix that. 
That IMO is a child with socialization issues. 



dowchick said:


> WOW! I would have been taken back by that too. I'm sorry that it happened to you.
> 
> We don't get too many comments now, partially because my daughter is 15 and partially because it is very common and we have a huge homeschooling commuity here. However I have had a few comments in the past. One was a dental hygenist. She was hypercritical of everything my daughter said and did (DD was about 8 at the time) as soon as she found out we were homeschoolers. She kept trying to quiz DD on facts, which I find super annoying. She also kept asking me questions about how we would handle highschool and higher education. The whole conversation had a negative, judgemental vibe. I was patient through most of it but finally I told her we were there to have a dentist appointment not to educate her on homeschooling regulations or lifestyle and if she couldn't get her job done to please find some one who could. I never saw her again.
> 
> When people would ask me about her socializiation I generally would say, "well she is talking to you isn't she".


 That wouldnt have set well with me either. 
I will be using your comment as well now. 
 



chris31997 said:


> I don't know what I would have said. I guess it would have depended on how he meant it and his attitude. If he was shocked because not alot of 4th graders can speak so well, then I would have mentioned she was trying out for Mensa But if he was amazed because she was homeschooled and was not used to homeschoolers, I would have taken a moment to educate him on homeschoolers, nicely
> 
> But it all depends on where he was coming from. Questions can be a double edge sword. I want them because I want to show we are weird but not scarey  If you are asking for knowledge with a nice attitude then I'm gonna play nice. But if you come across wrong, well then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta remember this "well she is talking to you"  That is good.


----------



## nighttowll

kc10family said:


> Little rant (sorry and thank you for reading)   DD2 had to get an x-ray, after it was done the Dr came in talked with us a minute and then asked questions&#133;&#133; Dr- what grade are you in? DD2- 4th Dr- Do you like your teacher? DD2- I school at home and my mom is my teacher. Dr- Oh. He looks at me and says, &#147;she speaks well&#148;. Me- (nothing)   Once again I didn&#146;t know what to say and the second I am in the car it came to me, I should have replied, &#147;so do you&#148;.   I am no longer going to blow it off when people say stuff like that.   What is your reply when people say this to you?  I feel better now



Luckily or unluckily however you look at it, we don't really have to deal with those kinds of reactions because the school system is so bad here. Homeschooling is the norm around here. Lots of kids switch back and forth between homeschooling and private. Lots of family have one kid in each. Neither the public or private schools offer help for kids who are struggling or offer honors or advanced classes until high school, so it's really common for parents to pull kids who fit into one of those categories out to get caught up, or to keep them from being held back. Even if only for a year or two. The split is pretty even with about 1/3 of the community homeschooling, 1/3 going to private school, and 1/3 going to public. Almost all the local businesses, organizations, and churches offer homeschool classes, activities, or co-ops. With hundreds of kids joining in, and since kids school hop so much around here. People are pretty comfortable being around homeschool kids. We actually had more opposition from my own family then anyone when we first started. But after they saw how well it worked, we haven't heard anything but praise since.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

I have a question about the homeschool days. I have been homeschooling my kids for 6 years and I didn't know that WDW had homeschool days lol. It's been over 3 years since our last trip to WDW and we used the YES program. I've read that it's not as great of a deal anymore. I was wondering if someone would mind posting the homeschool tickets prices if we go on a homeschool day and do the class......or, if you can post a link. Thank you!

Not sure if this is the correct spot to post my question or if I should start a new thread. It's also been a while since I've been on Disboards. 

Thanks!


----------



## kc10family

lovemy4sweeties said:


> I have a question about the homeschool days. I have been homeschooling my kids for 6 years and I didn't know that WDW had homeschool days lol. It's been over 3 years since our last trip to WDW and we used the YES program. I've read that it's not as great of a deal anymore. I was wondering if someone would mind posting the homeschool tickets prices if we go on a homeschool day and do the class......or, if you can post a link. Thank you!
> 
> Not sure if this is the correct spot to post my question or if I should start a new thread. It's also been a while since I've been on Disboards.
> 
> Thanks!



 Here is what I found for the WDW HS days, hope it can be of some help.
http://www.disneyyouth.com/our-programs/education/sp/student-seminars/#categories-student-seminars


----------



## kc10family

Are there any online homeschoolers here?


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

kc10family said:


> Here is what I found for the WDW HS days, hope it can be of some help.
> http://www.disneyyouth.com/our-programs/education/sp/student-seminars/#categories-student-seminars



Thank you!


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

Has anyone added the Kingdom Keepers quest to the homeschool program? How much extra does it cost? My daughter just started reading the series.


----------



## lucigo

kc10family said:


> Are there any online homeschoolers here?



We use Time4Learning.  My older daughter used Florida Virtual before we moved.  The first is much more "homeschool" than the second.


----------



## momimouse27

We also use time4learning.  In the past have also used Liberty Online Academy.


----------



## jennthompson111

Hi. I'm new to the idea of homeschooling and I am looking for experiences from anyone who has an ADHD child and decided to home school them. 

We live in a very rural area. I do not know anyone personally that has ever home schooled. 

My DD 11 was diagnosed with ADHD at age 8. We have struggled over the years with medications and adjustments. I feel like we are finally at a place where my daughter reacts well to the meds without seeming too medicated. 

Her grades are great but it takes a lot of studying and work to achieve it. I'm so proud of her because there was a time that failing was the norm for her. 

Most of her problems are social. What I see is that she acts more immature than the other kids her age. In 5th grade she's playing at a 3rd grade level. It's to the point now that she cries daily not wanting to go to school because kids call her stupid, annoying, babyish and so on. I've seen a huge drop in her self esteem over the course of the year and have witnessed other children ignoring her and telling her to get away from them. I've been to the school several times but nothing is being done to help. I was actually told by one teacher that if I think she has social issues now, just wait until 6th grade next year. I held my tongue by some miracle. 

We have a wonderful pediatrician that I have kept in close contact with. After an appt yesterday he told me her self esteem is low to the point of being unhealthy and he feels that I need to make a change for her. He suggested home schooling or a small private school.

I am unsure where to even start with home schooling. I did find a few electronic schools that serve our area. I'm concerned because I don't know of anyone else that home schools. I tried to look up local groups and found nothing closer that 2.5 hours away. 

Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## poohguys

Hi Jenn, 
We have had many of the same problems with DS 13-7th grade.  He was diagnosed with ADHD in 1st grade. He has always had social issues when in school. He said that maybe only one or two kids in his class were nice to him.   Does much better in other settings where there are kids a variety of ages.  You have the same thing we went to the school about social issues and problems with other kids picking on him and nothing was ever done. We pulled him out of school this past November.  We are first time homeschoolers and are still figuring things out.  It has been better for him.  He was having a lot of trouble with math.  We are able to work at our own pace and when he understands and is ready to move on we do.  I think the best part is being able to work at his pace.  All of the days when the kids here missed school we still did our lessons.  If we are sick we take the day off and just watch science shows or something that relates to what we are studying in history on Netflix.

Go to the library and get all of the books you can on homeschooling and read.  There are many different thought on how to do it.  We trend towards more of the traditional school approach.  Remember you can now teach how you feel your DD learns best.  Books, computers, video, field trips.  Some people suggest giving your child some time off to decompress after pulling them out of school.   Don't forget to check out the requirements for your state for homeschooling.  All are different.

We are in a more rural area too.  There are some homeschool groups around but our problem is more about when we are available to participate in activities.  Try to find some activities that your DD can do with other kids.  DS is in Boy Scouts and 4H so he is with kids from other towns that are a variety of ages. He is still very shy/careful about talking to other kids.  I think in time his confidence will build back up and hopefully as he matures he will be able to relate to kids his own age better.  He has always done very well with kids younger than him, but lately has tended to gravitate towards the older kids in scouts.  

Not sure if this helps you, but I hope it does a little.  Best of luck to you and your DD.


----------



## jennthompson111

Yes that helps a lot! It's nice to know there are other people dealing with these situations too. Sometimes I feel totally alone in this. Thank you!


----------



## dowchick

jennthompson111 said:


> I am unsure where to even start with home schooling. I did find a few electronic schools that serve our area. I'm concerned because I don't know of anyone else that home schools. I tried to look up local groups and found nothing closer that 2.5 hours away.
> 
> Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.



Hi Jenn,  

I see you live in Ohio.  May I ask where in Ohio?  I live in columbus and homeschool.  I can private message you some state wide homeschool groups and from there you can find your local groups.

In Ohio you may notify and pull your child out at any time during the school year.  In general, you notify your district super, in columbus we have a special office that we send in notification.  If you pull out your child during the school year you can let her teacher(s) know out of curtousy.  I am willing to send you a copy of my daughter HS notification so you can have a sample letter.  After her first year you will need to get her either tested or assesed and then send that in along with your notification paperwork.  

Tell me what else you want to know and I will pass along the information.


----------



## momimouse27

Jenn, I know it seems scary at first, but hang in there!  

I pulled my dd out in third grade for problems with ADHD.  The school counselor kept saying she was "immature" for her age.  The kids were mean to her...before that she had been perky and friendly and school just sucked the happy out of her.  That was 12 years ago.  She is now a jr in college and doing very well in her studies.  I am so proud of her


----------



## lilmama

I got so excited when I saw this thread, lol. My name is Dawn and this is my third year homeschooling my daughter (7). I was also homeschooled for all but my last three years.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Can anyone give me suggestion on a HS level , either on line or video based, subjects?  Language, Sci, Math, History, Bible...

We've homeschooled for yrs-both boys in HS now and we've always done a mish-mash of books, cds, units...over the years.  We have seen a friend w/ switched on Schoolhouse(a GED review) and it just seems like a book on the disc.  You just read it on the PC instead of a page. 

Thanks!

I am looking at teaching textbooks for alg2 and geometry(been with Math U See for years) My boys like MUYS but I swear I am doing half the work with them so I can remember and quickly answer , correct if they need help.

We are thinking of changing it up for the last couple years, plus I know my younger one thinks it'll be quicker for him to zip thru the classes and work.  Not sure if that will be the case, but he loves all things to do with the PC.

Any thoughts would be a help before ordering the next level of all subjects.


----------



## lucigo

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Can anyone give me suggestion on a HS level , either on line or video based, subjects?  Language, Sci, Math, History, Bible...
> 
> We've homeschooled for yrs-both boys in HS now and we've always done a mish-mash of books, cds, units...over the years.  We have seen a friend w/ switched on Schoolhouse(a GED review) and it just seems like a book on the disc.  You just read it on the PC instead of a page.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am looking at teaching textbooks for alg2 and geometry(been with Math U See for years) My boys like MUYS but I swear I am doing half the work with them so I can remember and quickly answer , correct if they need help.
> 
> We are thinking of changing it up for the last couple years, plus I know my younger one thinks it'll be quicker for him to zip thru the classes and work.  Not sure if that will be the case, but he loves all things to do with the PC.
> 
> Any thoughts would be a help before ordering the next level of all subjects.



Time4Learning now has high school classes if you want to check them out they have a 2 week free trial.  You pick 4 classes at a time.


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I'll def ck that out.  

Our county in Fla-Broward- has there own online program.  You don't even get to go thru Fla Virtual due to that, and they are not in the running.


----------



## GusGus77

Has anyone used Mcruffy for math? (I am thinking about using the first grade book next year.) thanks!


----------



## lucigo

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I'll def ck that out.
> 
> Our county in Fla-Broward- has there own online program.  You don't even get to go thru Fla Virtual due to that, and they are not in the running.



We did Florida Virtual for 3 years, it was a good program but much more "school at home" than Time4Learning, since you are the teacher.  I liked FLVS because my teenager had to listen to someone else and I could be mom and not teacher, and with her that was better.


----------



## Ellester

Sigh....My oldest is most likely going to go to public school in the fall for her last two years of high school. She will be ahead academically (she will have all her English credits completed before she sets foot in the door!) but really wants the social aspect. The number of teens in our local groups has been going down pretty steadily and her closest friends graduate this year. So, it looks like no more off season trips for us for a while. Boo hoo! We may try to go this summer, which we usually avoid like the plague. We would have to go in July, schools start here on August 7th! Or I am thinking maybe Thanksgiving week, which I know will be packed plus the points for our DVC go WAY up during holidays. (And no YES program tickets either, another $400 in savings we will miss out on.) Or maybe, horror of horrors, we will wait until school gets out NEXT year and go May 2015. We are already going to the beach in May this year and she is taking a compressed online class in June so neither of those will work this year. I have been contemplating bribing her to stay home by promising a trip in October or January but I do want her to make the decision with out me pressuring her. Oh well, we've had it good with off season trips for the past 8 years so I guess I shouldn't complain TOO much!


----------



## disneywalkers

kc10family said:


> Are there any online homeschoolers here?



My oldest two ages 15 and 13 attend Alpha Omega Academy and do the online program Ignitia. It used to be Switched-On Online - based on the Switched On Schoolhouse program. They will receive a high school diploma. 
My 8 and 7 year olds use time4learning currently but the 8 year old will start Monarch (online) later this year. I will move them to Ignitia around 8th-9th grade. 
I also have a 4 year old and a 2 year old who will follow suit.   
We start them out on starfall.com and click2read (ages 2-6) move to time4learning (age 7 or so) (we have also used elementaryplanet.com), then move to Monarch (around 9) then by high school level finish up with Ignitia.
We are looking into Liberty College for online courses for after graduation. 

We have always homeschooled. My firstborn I made up my own curriculum the first year then moved to boxes sets until finding online "schools". He did use Switched on schoolhouse cd's for a few years. I prefer online now because about 10 years ago I started my own home based business and I just don't have time to do everything. 

My business has grown and I work close to full time and they can do their schoolwork on their own. Each child has their own computer and they have school hours during my work hours. Works out great


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

I will look into Alpha Omega Acad.-online.  I like the idea of not being the teacher all the time.  

I just got the catalog for our may homeschool show at Gaylord and will be doing as much research ahead of time as possible.

Thanks again for input.


----------



## kohlby

Tuffy4God said:


> Hi! I'm newer to these boards. I homeschool my ds age 9 and dd age 7 and we live in MN.
> 
> We are planning a trip to WDW in September and I ran across the info for the Carolina Homeschool group's September Disney trip and am contemplating joining them since it coincides with the dates I was already planning on.
> 
> Has anyone gone with this group before? Would you recommend it? I'd love some feedback as I'm trying to decide for sure what we want to do.
> 
> Thanks!



I am going with them this year for the first time.  I also joined their accountabily group, since I'm a SC Homeschooler.  I know several people who have been on other trips with them.


----------



## lucigo

disneywalkers said:


> My oldest two ages 15 and 13 attend Alpha Omega Academy and do the online program Ignitia. It used to be Switched-On Online - based on the Switched On Schoolhouse program. They will receive a high school diploma.
> My 8 and 7 year olds use time4learning currently but the 8 year old will start Monarch (online) later this year. I will move them to Ignitia around 8th-9th grade.
> I also have a 4 year old and a 2 year old who will follow suit.
> We start them out on starfall.com and click2read (ages 2-6) move to time4learning (age 7 or so) (we have also used elementaryplanet.com), then move to Monarch (around 9) then by high school level finish up with Ignitia.
> We are looking into Liberty College for online courses for after graduation.
> 
> We have always homeschooled. My firstborn I made up my own curriculum the first year then moved to boxes sets until finding online "schools". He did use Switched on schoolhouse cd's for a few years. I prefer online now because about 10 years ago I started my own home based business and I just don't have time to do everything.
> 
> My business has grown and I work close to full time and they can do their schoolwork on their own. Each child has their own computer and they have school hours during my work hours. Works out great



I was just looking at elementaryplanet.com and there are no examples of the curriculum, is it similar to time4learning?


----------



## dillydilly

4HOLIDAYS said:


> Can anyone give me suggestion on a HS level , either on line or video based, subjects?  Language, Sci, Math, History, Bible...
> 
> We've homeschooled for yrs-both boys in HS now and we've always done a mish-mash of books, cds, units...over the years.  We have seen a friend w/ switched on Schoolhouse(a GED review) and it just seems like a book on the disc.  You just read it on the PC instead of a page.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am looking at teaching textbooks for alg2 and geometry(been with Math U See for years) My boys like MUYS but I swear I am doing half the work with them so I can remember and quickly answer , correct if they need help.
> 
> We are thinking of changing it up for the last couple years, plus I know my younger one thinks it'll be quicker for him to zip thru the classes and work.  Not sure if that will be the case, but he loves all things to do with the PC.
> 
> Any thoughts would be a help before ordering the next level of all subjects.




We love Teaching Textbooks!  My kids are avid readers, but they do not like doing school with just textbooks, so a computer program like Teaching Textbooks works well to switch things up a bit.  I have also used Switched on Schoolhouse before and it did not work well for us. In my particular situation, if the kids didn't enter answer exactly how they wanted it, I had to correct it manually (especially Language).  Things may have changed since then, but I was really frustrated with the program.  I know others that love it, though!
I am using My Father's World for elementary aged kids as well as high schoolers.  I am really happy with it!  My daughter does Apologia science on the computer as well.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Oh my was this a wonderful thread to find!!! Its taken me a week to read through it but now have a great starting off point for research. 

DD is just 21 months so we are thinking ahead and starting too look into it. However this thread alone has pretty much convinced us to go the homeschooling route. We are torn between our state's virtual school (Ga)or going our own route. Would love to find a list of requirements for our state if someone can point me in the right direction. 

As for Pre K... does anybody know what the overall objectives of pre-k are? Isn't   mainly colors, shapes, numbers (she can already count to 3), the alphabet, and knowing your name address and phone number. 

Also If anyone can point me to some ga based groups and co-opps DH and are are looking into all options. 

Like many, the idea of homeschooling is getting quiet the resistance from the family. 

Thanks ladies for the help. And what a wonderful thread this is!!!!


----------



## kohlby

Gracefulskinny said:


> Oh my was this a wonderful thread to find!!! Its taken me a week to read through it but now have a great starting off point for research.
> 
> DD is just 21 months so we are thinking ahead and starting too look into it. However this thread alone has pretty much convinced us to go the homeschooling route. We are torn between our state's virtual school (Ga)or going our own route. Would love to find a list of requirements for our state if someone can point me in the right direction.
> 
> As for Pre K... does anybody know what the overall objectives of pre-k are? Isn't   mainly colors, shapes, numbers (she can already count to 3), the alphabet, and knowing your name address and phone number.
> 
> Also If anyone can point me to some ga based groups and co-opps DH and are are looking into all options.
> 
> Like many, the idea of homeschooling is getting quiet the resistance from the family.
> 
> Thanks ladies for the help. And what a wonderful thread this is!!!!



Where in GA are you looking?  I have some resources for the Augusta/Evans area.  

As for objectives, I did not worry about it.  Some kids can do lots of pretty little checklist things, some kids can't.  That doesn't mean those kids are behind - my eldest was actually far ahead in many other ways.  If you follow your child's lead, there's likely no need to worry about what your child should know at that age.   Even in kindy, parents need to remember that there's a huge range of normal.  Your ped would be able to tell you if your child is off of the basic normal range, since it really is that simple at that age.

As for GA law - nothing is mandatory until 6 years old.  Standardized testing starts in GA at 8, and then every three years, but they're really laidback on what tests are accepted.


----------



## DisneyWalle

I have a question for all the homeschooling parents that have high schoolers.  Ds is 13 and will start his 10th grade year in September.  He wants to go ahead and take Algebra II this year.  We use Teaching Textbooks, which he loves, and the program suggests a TI-83 calculator.  However, I am looking at the TI-84 Plus C, the TI-Nspire Cx/Cas or the TI-83.  Does anyone have a teen that preferred a particular calculator due to easy of use and quick learning curve?


----------



## Gracefulskinny

kohlby said:


> Where in GA are you looking?  I have some resources for the Augusta/Evans area.
> 
> As for objectives, I did not worry about it.  Some kids can do lots of pretty little checklist things, some kids can't.  That doesn't mean those kids are behind - my eldest was actually far ahead in many other ways.  If you follow your child's lead, there's likely no need to worry about what your child should know at that age.   Even in kindy, parents need to remember that there's a huge range of normal.  Your ped would be able to tell you if your child is off of the basic normal range, since it really is that simple at that age.
> 
> As for GA law - nothing is mandatory until 6 years old.  Standardized testing starts in GA at 8, and then every three years, but they're really laidback on what tests are accepted.




That is kind of what we've been concluding ourselves.  Thats great to know about the standardized testing. I didn't realize that once you hit third grade its testing every 3 years not every year. Thats another hit against the cyber academy.


As for where we are looking.. we are in the north atl area. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## kohlby

Gracefulskinny said:


> That is kind of what we've been concluding ourselves.  Thats great to know about the standardized testing. I didn't realize that once you hit third grade its testing every 3 years not every year. Thats another hit against the cyber academy.
> 
> 
> As for where we are looking.. we are in the north atl area.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!



Cyber academies through the public school system are going to be far more structured than you need to be in what you do.  They also usually take more hours than traditional homeschooling.  However, some people love structure and K12, connections, and GA Cyber academy can work very well for them.  Think about why you're homeschooling closer to the time.  That will help you direct you.  The people I know who didn't have luck with online public school programs were ones who didn't really know what they were getting into - they used it just because it was free or just because they were nervous about doing it without it.  The good thing is that you can switch what you use fairly easily, even when switching from cyber public school programs to traditional schooling or the reverse.  (Also, check out ALL the cyber options if you decide to go that route, as they're not all the exact same.  I'm not sure how GA cyber is, but I've heard that SC cyber is far more flexible than connections and K12 for SC, but it's still far more rigid than would work for my style).


----------



## Gracefulskinny

kohlby said:


> Cyber academies through the public school system are going to be far more structured than you need to be in what you do.  They also usually take more hours than traditional homeschooling.  However, some people love structure and K12, connections, and GA Cyber academy can work very well for them.  Think about why you're homeschooling closer to the time.  That will help you direct you.  The people I know who didn't have luck with online public school programs were ones who didn't really know what they were getting into - they used it just because it was free or just because they were nervous about doing it without it.  The good thing is that you can switch what you use fairly easily, even when switching from cyber public school programs to traditional schooling or the reverse.  (Also, check out ALL the cyber options if you decide to go that route, as they're not all the exact same.  I'm not sure how GA cyber is, but I've heard that SC cyber is far more flexible than connections and K12 for SC, but it's still far more rigid than would work for my style).



I didn't quiet realize that the connections acdemy and K12 were different. That being said the more I look into it the more confident I get that I can do this myself. Its the math part that has always worried me. (Lets just say that math and I have never gotten along well. )

But atleast we have time to figure stuff out. The most important descision at this point is Pre-school and I really am not seeing value of dropping $2500 a year for a glorified day care. 

Oh and helpful hint I've disscovered. When asked by people involved with the education system why you might choose to home school I have found nothing shuts down their ill thought out aguments faster then the following response... 

"After looking long and hard at the education system my husband and I are very uncomfortable with what No Child Left Behind has done to our school system" 

I have yet to come across anyone involved with education that can give any level of retort. {But its fun to watch their faces as they try to come up with one and fail}


----------



## Ellester

Gracefulskinny said:


> I didn't quiet realize that the connections acdemy and K12 were different. That being said the more I look into it the more confident I get that I can do this myself. Its the math part that has always worried me. (Lets just say that math and I have never gotten along well. )  But atleast we have time to figure stuff out. The most important descision at this point is Pre-school and I really am not seeing value of dropping $2500 a year for a glorified day care.  Oh and helpful hint I've disscovered. When asked by people involved with the education system why you might choose to home school I have found nothing shuts down their ill thought out aguments faster then the following response...  "After looking long and hard at the education system my husband and I are very uncomfortable with what No Child Left Behind has done to our school system"  I have yet to come across anyone involved with education that can give any level of retort. {But its fun to watch their faces as they try to come up with one and fail}


  Even if you are not a "math person" I feel pretty sure you can at least teach elementary math. Once you get to upper level math, there are plenty of resources out there to help you through. Head over to www.ghea.org for plenty of Georgia specific information and links to local homeschool groups. We are down in Columbus but head up to Atlanta fairly regularly to visit family (in Tucker) or for a field trip (we hit the High Museum last Thursday). My oldest two went to preschool, it was just what you did. But once we started homeschooling when my oldest was in 2nd grade we just kept the other two home. I agree that you can find much better ways to spend +$200 a month than paying a preschool. My understanding is that Georgia Cyber Academy uses the K12 curriculum with modifications for Georgia's required curriculum. GCA and Connections Academy are both considered public school even though you are doing it at home, you are still required to test yearly with the CRCT at local "testing locations". For my pre-K daughter we have been using some ABC Mouse this year and she really likes it. She also does a bunch of other mix and match stuff. Since she is the youngest of four, she gets a very laid-back curriculum!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Ellester said:


> Even if you are not a "math person" I feel pretty sure you can at least teach elementary math. Once you get to upper level math, there are plenty of resources out there to help you through. Head over to www.ghea.org for plenty of Georgia specific information and links to local homeschool groups. We are down in Columbus but head up to Atlanta fairly regularly to visit family (in Tucker) or for a field trip (we hit the High Museum last Thursday). My oldest two went to preschool, it was just what you did. But once we started homeschooling when my oldest was in 2nd grade we just kept the other two home. I agree that you can find much better ways to spend +$200 a month than paying a preschool. My understanding is that Georgia Cyber Academy uses the K12 curriculum with modifications for Georgia's required curriculum. GCA and Connections Academy are both considered public school even though you are doing it at home, you are still required to test yearly with the CRCT at local "testing locations". For my pre-K daughter we have been using some ABC Mouse this year and she really likes it. She also does a bunch of other mix and match stuff. Since she is the youngest of four, she gets a very laid-back curriculum!




Thank you for explaining the differences. The more I read on here and the more I look elsewhere I am starting to think you are right. That with the right curriculum I can handle at least the elementary math, but I have moments of doubt where I think back to my nanny days where I was at times not even able to help the 4th grader with his math homework. I think this will be different though. With a teachers guide walking me through just how things are supposed to go and the things explained the right way I am pretty sure I can do it. 

I think this revelation that the standardized testing is only required every 3 years but the cyber academies require unnecessary testing yearly is the kicker. Especially because one of the biggest reasons DH and I are looking into homeschooling is the Effects of No Child Left Behind and the Excess of testing has on the quality of learning. Add in that at 21 months dd shows a very clear and distinct odd ball nature to learning and absorbing the world around her that I can already clearly see that the traditional school shows little signs of success.


----------



## Ellester

Gracefulskinny said:


> Thank you for explaining the differences. The more I read on here and the more I look elsewhere I am starting to think you are right. That with the right curriculum I can handle at least the elementary math, but I have moments of doubt where I think back to my nanny days where I was at times not even able to help the 4th grader with his math homework. I think this will be different though. With a teachers guide walking me through just how things are supposed to go and the things explained the right way I am pretty sure I can do it.  I think this revelation that the standardized testing is only required every 3 years but the cyber academies require unnecessary testing yearly is the kicker. Especially because one of the biggest reasons DH and I are looking into homeschooling is the Effects of No Child Left Behind and the Excess of testing has on the quality of learning. Add in that at 21 months dd shows a very clear and distinct odd ball nature to learning and absorbing the world around her that I can already clearly see that the traditional school shows little signs of success.



Well, I certainly think you are on the right track! When your dd gets a bit older ( or even now since you seem like a fellow planning addict!) I would recommend checking out a curriculum fair or two. There is SO much out there for every kind of learning style. There are usually conferences in Atlanta at the end of May and in July. Some speakers are worthwhile, others less so, but the vendors alone are easily worth going!  And don't sell yourself short! I have an engineering degree and have had no trouble teaching my 15yo dd through geometry but I couldn't figure out my 11yo nephew's math homework. I had no idea what they were trying to get him to do! They were using terminology I had never heard and I couldn't figure it out even after trying to Google the "concept"! There is some really weird math stuff out there right now!

http://www.southeasthomeschoolexpo.com

http://www.ghea.org/conference-2014/


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Ellester said:


> Well, I certainly think you are on the right track! When your dd gets a bit older ( or even now since you seem like a fellow planning addict!) I would recommend checking out a curriculum fair or two. There is SO much out there for every kind of learning style. There are usually conferences in Atlanta at the end of May and in July. Some speakers are worthwhile, others less so, but the vendors alone are easily worth going!  And don't sell yourself short! I have an engineering degree and have had no trouble teaching my 15yo dd through geometry but I couldn't figure out my 11yo nephew's math homework. I had no idea what they were trying to get him to do! They were using terminology I had never heard and I couldn't figure it out even after trying to Google the "concept"! There is some really weird math stuff out there right now!
> 
> http://www.southeasthomeschoolexpo.com
> 
> http://www.ghea.org/conference-2014/




Thank you for your wonderful words of encouragement. Luckily there are a few more friendly with math in the family. 

You guessed right, I too am a fellow planner. Right now since dh and I have decided not to do the cyber academy I have started reading up on the different styles and schools of thought. We just might check out the curriculum fairs. Do they have content for you to look through? If so it might be a good starting point for digging deeper and trying to narrow down our options. 

I'm just grateful that I have a dh that is a planner himself and fully supports this idea. I couldn't imagine sloughing through this without his input.  

I am currently reading through Unschooling Rules (forget the author) and have A Well Trained Mind on order. I'm looking to read through the variety of view points so I can narrow things down and have a good jumping off point.


----------



## ::danielle::

Could someone summarize what impact No Child Left Behind has had on public schools? Is it just the excessive testing or is there more to it? I tend to focus on the issues with my local school so I'm not really aware of the broader issues. I've heard of Common Core but my state (Texas) rejected it so I haven't paid much attention.


----------



## kohlby

There's tons of resources if you struggle with a subject.  Before I had kids, I even tutored/taught some kids their entire math for the year.  Their parents realized that was their weakness so they brought in me to do it for them.  Foreign language is my weakness, so I paid more than I would have liked to get a program that works wonderfully for my eldest.  It was cheaper than a tutor, but more than I would have spent if I was better in foreign language.   Though we haven't used any co-ops, that's another idea for additional help in subjects.  Some places have specific courses for homeschoolers as well.  Also, don't forget about learning with your child!  I've heard many math-phobic parents say that they wish they had been taught math the way their child is learning it - since then they would have understood it!   No matter what path you take, think about how far away 4th grade is.  Do what is needed THIS year.  You have a lot of years before you need to be worried about 4th grade math.  

As for homeschool conferences and curriculum fairs, they do have a lot of resources - but they also don't have some of my favorites.  So, though it is worthwhile to check out what they have, don't forget to look outside of them as well.  Easing in from a young age makes it easy too.  Using a curriculum with your child so young right now wouldn't make sense.  You can slowly add in some if you find that's your style.  You're not going to be jumping in with a high schooler, so take your time and have fun with it!  And don't forget about how much young children learn through play.


----------



## momz

With our local elementary school.  Dd13 is doing ok in middle school.  But DS10 is miserable.  He is a 4th grader and has been on the wrong side of his teachers favor this entire year.  We have had meetings followed up with more meetings...repeat.  

I could tell you why, but I'm not sure that info is relevant.

So, I'm considering bringing him home for 5th grade.  At our public school, he is in the high ability program for language arts and in the challenge group for math.  But, I'm not sure if that really means much in the whole scheme of things.

I am thinking, we could try homeschooling during the summer, and if we fail then we could just send him to 5th grade next school year.

But, I don't know where to start.  I need to plan a curriculum and find the resources to carry this out.  I don't know how to identify where he is in a particular subject, and consequently where to go from here.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## vleeth

momz said:


> With our local elementary school.  Dd13 is doing ok in middle school.  But DS10 is miserable.  He is a 4th grader and has been on the wrong side of his teachers favor this entire year.  We have had meetings followed up with more meetings...repeat.
> 
> I could tell you why, but I'm not sure that info is relevant.
> 
> So, I'm considering bringing him home for 5th grade.  At our public school, he is in the high ability program for language arts and in the challenge group for math.  But, I'm not sure if that really means much in the whole scheme of things.
> 
> I am thinking, we could try homeschooling during the summer, and if we fail then we could just send him to 5th grade next school year.
> 
> But, I don't know where to start.  I need to plan a curriculum and find the resources to carry this out.  I don't know how to identify where he is in a particular subject, and consequently where to go from here.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.




This is our first year.  As soon as dd finished 2nd grade we started with homeschool and have never looked back.  I read The Well Trained Mind (got it from the library.)  It really helped me decide which books to use for each subject.

We took the Saxon math placement test and the K12 placement test for Reading. (All are free online)


----------



## nighttowll

momz said:


> With our local elementary school.  Dd13 is doing ok in middle school.  But DS10 is miserable.  He is a 4th grader and has been on the wrong side of his teachers favor this entire year.  We have had meetings followed up with more meetings...repeat.  I could tell you why, but I'm not sure that info is relevant.  So, I'm considering bringing him home for 5th grade.  At our public school, he is in the high ability program for language arts and in the challenge group for math.  But, I'm not sure if that really means much in the whole scheme of things.  I am thinking, we could try homeschooling during the summer, and if we fail then we could just send him to 5th grade next school year.  But, I don't know where to start.  I need to plan a curriculum and find the resources to carry this out.  I don't know how to identify where he is in a particular subject, and consequently where to go from here.  Any advice is appreciated.



I'd try to see if you can find an independent tester, maybe a local umbrella school or private school, to evaluate your son and see where he needs to be. 

We have a really great umbrella school who offers specialized services like that. The head of the school has doctorates in psychology and education and keeps up to date on all the current curriculum and options out there. He then tests kids before you start to homeschool to see where they need to be. It's really great individualized testing. He's trained in finding learning disabilities and all that. What is really great is that he goes over each academic area and tells you what level your child is on for each subject. Your child might be on a 10th grade reading level but a 7th grade math level. A child could have a high vocabulary level but low spelling. He then recommends specific curriculum to use to help the child improve their weaknesses or work through any learning disabilities. Many new homeschoolers find meeting with him and following his advice their first year a huge help. It gives them a starting point to work from. Then as you decide what works and doesn't work for you or you learn about new curriculum, you can change it out. It was a big help for my mom when she started with both my sister and I years ago, and our neighbor found this same type of evaluation really helpful for choosing curriculum as well when she decided to pull her daughter out of school.

His testing isn't like state standardized testing. You stress to the kids that they should do their best, but that they aren't being graded, and it won't effect them. The tests all basically build, you keep working up until the work becomes too hard kind of thing, and then they know you've reached your level, and they stop for that subject, so the child always feels they are pretty much doing well. It's mainly all verbal, one on one testing as well, informal, and the tester is monitoring for stress and other issues which is part of the test to evaluate how the child learns and interacts. You even find out if your child is an auditory, visual, or kinesthetic learner. I'm not sure if they have these kinds of homeschool umbrella schools everywhere, but this one is just an amazing resource.


----------



## ChloeH

This looks like an awesome thread.  My family homeschools and have for years.  Has anyone on the homeschooling thread done a meet up at Disney World?  It would be so cool for the kids to make some pen pals from around the country and then eventually meet them.


----------



## momz

nighttowll said:


> I'd try to see if you can find an independent tester, maybe a local umbrella school or private school, to evaluate your son and see where he needs to be.
> 
> We have a really great umbrella school who offers specialized services like that. The head of the school has doctorates in psychology and education and keeps up to date on all the current curriculum and options out there. He then tests kids before you start to homeschool to see where they need to be. It's really great individualized testing. He's trained in finding learning disabilities and all that. What is really great is that he goes over each academic area and tells you what level your child is on for each subject. Your child might be on a 10th grade reading level but a 7th grade math level. A child could have a high vocabulary level but low spelling. He then recommends specific curriculum to use to help the child improve their weaknesses or work through any learning disabilities. Many new homeschoolers find meeting with him and following his advice their first year a huge help. It gives them a starting point to work from. Then as you decide what works and doesn't work for you or you learn about new curriculum, you can change it out. It was a big help for my mom when she started with both my sister and I years ago, and our neighbor found this same type of evaluation really helpful for choosing curriculum as well when she decided to pull her daughter out of school.
> 
> His testing isn't like state standardized testing. You stress to the kids that they should do their best, but that they aren't being graded, and it won't effect them. The tests all basically build, you keep working up until the work becomes too hard kind of thing, and then they know you've reached your level, and they stop for that subject, so the child always feels they are pretty much doing well. It's mainly all verbal, one on one testing as well, informal, and the tester is monitoring for stress and other issues which is part of the test to evaluate how the child learns and interacts. You even find out if your child is an auditory, visual, or kinesthetic learner. I'm not sure if they have these kinds of homeschool umbrella schools everywhere, but this one is just an amazing resource.



Stupid question, but what is an umbrella school.  We are in Indiana.  I need to find out what the laws are here regarding homeschooling.  I know there are more and more people that do thus every year.  I'm sure there are resources out there, I just need to find them.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Umbrella school-"is an alternative education school which serves to oversee the homeschooling of children to fulfill government educational requirements."

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbrella_school


----------



## cruisecrasher

ChloeH said:


> This looks like an awesome thread.  My family homeschools and have for years.  Has anyone on the homeschooling thread done a meet up at Disney World?  It would be so cool for the kids to make some pen pals from around the country and then eventually meet them.


A fair number go to the homeschool days.  We just started homeschool so haven't (yet!) gone to them at WDW.


----------



## DisneyMom5

momz said:


> Stupid question, but what is an umbrella school.  We are in Indiana.  I need to find out what the laws are here regarding homeschooling.  I know there are more and more people that do thus every year.  I'm sure there are resources out there, I just need to find them.



Two suggestions - 
1) hslda.org has a list of the laws for each state re: homeschooling, and usually has explanations of them.  They sometimes have lists of homeschooling organizations also.
2) Google homeschool organizations in your area, or on a state level.

Also, most math curricula have placement tests.
We love teaching textbooks which is a cd-rom math with a teacher that explains stuff.
If you need to brush up on math facts, multiplication.com is a great place for math games.
For reading, go by what books your child has been reading.  Alternate between what is easy and what is more challenging.  Ask your librarian for suggestions.  
If the child is high ability for LA, you should have an easier time finding resources by going off the reading level.


----------



## nighttowll

cruisecrasher said:


> Umbrella school-"is an alternative education school which serves to oversee the homeschooling of children to fulfill government educational requirements."  http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umbrella_school



Basically, they set the requirements you have to meet and keep records for you of grades and attendance. They provide transcripts and things if you need them for transfer back into school, public or private, if you ever decide to go back. They are also your legal proof that you are actually homeschooling your child.

In general, you have to go through the public school system and declare your intent to homeschool following all state regulations or have an umbrella school. An umbrella school is a way around having to follow the state regulations. In general, where we live it is a given that you stay away from anything that puts you in the state's sight. The public schools and truancy offices give a lot of people a hard time, and most people here feel any public involvement should be avoided at all costs to prevent future problems, so everyone here uses an umbrella school.

Gateway is a common popular umbrella school where we live. Faith Christian Academy is the private umbrella school I was talking about earlier. It is out of Pigeon Forge.

There are different levels of umbrella schools that offer varying levels of support and guidelines. For instance Gateway only requires 4 hrs of school a day, and the minimum basic classes English, math, etc. Its very lax. You can pretty much do whatever you want as long as you turn in an overall grade for each subject they require and meet your hours. You can use any curriculum you want or even unschool. 

Other schools, like the private one I mentioned, have much stricter requirements. It depends on what you are looking for. We were looking for a strenuous private university prep type school, just without the tuition costs. As a high school student, I was required to take 4 credits of all the basics - math, history, science, grammar, reading, as well as 4 credits of a foreign language, plus classes in logic and Latin, and complete a minimum 6 hrs a day. It was the best college prep I could have asked for. Most people, however, aren't looking for that level of control from their umbrella school. We had to use the curriculum recommended to us or an alternative they approved. We had to turn in multiple grades throughout the year, not just an overall grade. They required all this because they issue a private school diploma that is equal to the diploma you would receive if you attended their actual physical private school, so they have to make sure you are meeting all the same criteria and are at the same level as all the kids who attend the actual private school. It worked out really great for us having such detailed high school records and a real degree. 

However, while this level of oversight can be good for a very academic college bound high school student, I wouldn't recommend it for the lower levels. That's why most of the people who homeschool around here use the private school for the testing and evaluating services, but then use Gateway as their umbrella school. This way they can get an idea of where their child is, what he/she needs to work on, maybe even some ideas for curriculum, but can still pick and choose what they want to do or not do themselves. This is how we did it for my younger sister when she was elementary school.


----------



## ChloeH

cruisecrasher said:


> A fair number go to the homeschool days.  We just started homeschool so haven't (yet!) gone to them at WDW.



We homeschooled but didn't know about the homeschool days when we planned out trip last year.  I think they had one in January?  They didn't have one this year so I assumed they stopped doing them.


----------



## chris31997

nighttowll said:


> Basically, they set the requirements you have to meet and keep records for you of grades and attendance. They provide transcripts and things if you need them for transfer back into school, public or private, if you ever decide to go back. They are also your legal proof that you are actually homeschooling your child.
> 
> In general, you have to go through the public school system and declare your intent to homeschool following all state regulations or have an umbrella school. An umbrella school is a way around having to follow the state regulations. In general, where we live it is a given that you stay away from anything that puts you in the state's sight. The public schools and truancy offices give a lot of people a hard time, and most people here feel any public involvement should be avoided at all costs to prevent future problems, so everyone here uses an umbrella school.




Actually, the need for the umbrella school is all dependant on State Regulations AND how you declare your school.

States with higher regulations it would be best to be under an umbrella school to help ensure that you are meeting all State Regulations.

States with low regulations you don't really need to have an umbrella school.

Some States require you test every year, keep portfolio, report to the school, report to school board, report to the State.  It all varies.


I have homeschooled in North Carolina, Virginia, Hawaii, and oversea(military).  All locations required different things from me and our school.  I checked with HSLDA(like a prior poster said) and followed what they said when it came to the State Regulations.  I have never used an umbrella school.

As for High Schooler, DD is duel enrolled right now.  Taking classes online with a 4-yr University.


----------



## nighttowll

chris31997 said:


> Actually, the need for the umbrella school is all dependant on State Regulations AND how you declare your school.  States with higher regulations it would be best to be under an umbrella school to help ensure that you are meeting all State Regulations.  States with low regulations you don't really need to have an umbrella school.  Some States require you test every year, keep portfolio, report to the school, report to school board, report to the State.  It all varies.  I have homeschooled in North Carolina, Virginia, Hawaii, and oversea(military).  All locations required different things from me and our school.  I checked with HSLDA(like a prior poster said) and followed what they said when it came to the State Regulations.  I have never used an umbrella school.  As for High Schooler, DD is duel enrolled right now.  Taking classes online with a 4-yr University.



Yes, I guess I didn't really word that right. It does vary by state, and you do still have to meet all the educational requirements either way. However, here if you don't go through an umbrella school, you have a lot of interference by the public school system. In certain smaller towns, they give people a lot of trouble if they know they are homeschooling because they need each child to count toward their funding. By using the umbrella school, we don't have to notify anyone that we are homeschooling. It is no different than pulling your kid out and sticking them in a private school here. We are only accountable to the umbrella school, not directly to the state. You don't have to give notice you are taking the kids out of school either, unless it's mid year. All you do is just not re-enroll them for next year. If anyone questions you later on, you just show where you have enrolled them in the umbrella school, but we have found that if you never tell anyone at the city or state level, no one ever comes questioning anything. We have such a large private and homeschool community here that it's really common for kids to go to a school one year and not go back the next. Most of the middle and upperclass kids around here routinely switch between private, homeschooling, and magnet schools. If we lived in a state that offered a great online program or was more open to the idea of homeschooling, I'm sure it wouldn't be as important to use an umbrella school. It's just not that way here. I can't think of one homeschooling family that I know who doesn't use an umbrella school. It was the first thing we were told when we started looking into homeschooling years ago, that we needed an umbrella school, or we would run into problems in this area. It's hard for me to grasp that people do it without one because that has become such a taboo thing to do here. It just goes to show you how much it all varies by town and state.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Different states regulations are really eye-opening.


----------



## Ellester

We are in Georgia and don't even have an option to use an "umbrella school" but next door in Alabama they have to have one. It really does vary state to state. Until just last year, we had to report to the local school system but they just changed the law and now we bypass the local school board completely and report to the state DOE.


----------



## ChloeH

Ellester said:


> We are in Georgia and don't even have an option to use an "umbrella school" but next door in Alabama they have to have one. It really does vary state to state. Until just last year, we had to report to the local school system but they just changed the law and now we bypass the local school board completely and report to the state DOE.


We also just report to the state DOE and I don't know if there are umbrella schools here. You really don't need one but lots of families belong to co-ops so they can share in teaching extra courses like art and music  etc.


----------



## prettylittlelady

I'm so glad I ran across this thread! We are in Hawaii and are getting ready to finish our first year of homeschooling. My oldest DD is 6 so this year we are required to report everything. We love homeschooling!


----------



## chris31997

nighttowll said:


> Yes, I guess I didn't really word that right. It does vary by state, and you do still have to meet all the educational requirements either way. However, here if you don't go through an umbrella school, you have a lot of interference by the public school system. In certain smaller towns, they give people a lot of trouble if they know they are homeschooling because they need each child to count toward their funding. By using the umbrella school, we don't have to notify anyone that we are homeschooling. It is no different than pulling your kid out and sticking them in a private school here. We are only accountable to the umbrella school, not directly to the state. You don't have to give notice you are taking the kids out of school either, unless it's mid year. All you do is just not re-enroll them for next year. If anyone questions you later on, you just show where you have enrolled them in the umbrella school, but we have found that if you never tell anyone at the city or state level, no one ever comes questioning anything. We have such a large private and homeschool community here that it's really common for kids to go to a school one year and not go back the next. Most of the middle and upperclass kids around here routinely switch between private, homeschooling, and magnet schools. If we lived in a state that offered a great online program or was more open to the idea of homeschooling, I'm sure it wouldn't be as important to use an umbrella school. It's just not that way here. I can't think of one homeschooling family that I know who doesn't use an umbrella school. It was the first thing we were told when we started looking into homeschooling years ago, that we needed an umbrella school, or we would run into problems in this area. It's hard for me to grasp that people do it without one because that has become such a taboo thing to do here. It just goes to show you how much it all varies by town and state.




It is great that you were invovled with a good group of people who could steer/guide you in a way to avoid having issues with the schools and officals.  That is one thing that I try to tell people to do is find a local group get involved.  

It is also cool that the kids can bounce between homeschool, private school, and magnet schools.




prettylittlelady said:


> I'm so glad I ran across this thread! We are in Hawaii and are getting ready to finish our first year of homeschooling. My oldest DD is 6 so this year we are required to report everything. We love homeschooling!



Just so you know you don't have to test with the school when it comes time to test, something like 3rd grade, 6th grade....whatever those are.  You can test on your own and then submit it to the school.


----------



## prettylittlelady

chris31997 said:


> Just so you know you don't have to test with the school when it comes time to test, something like 3rd grade, 6th grade....whatever those are.  You can test on your own and then submit it to the school.



I know..here in Hawaii I believe they test in 3rd, 5th and 8th. We will be in NC before my oldest gets to 3rd grade. (Actually moving there this fall.) 

This year, I just have to write out a simple progress report for here stating what she studied and that she'll be moving on to the next grade.  Hopefully the school that I have to send it to doesn't give me any issues. They wanted me to enroll and disenroll her when I sent in my intent to homeschool form last August, which is not necessary according to the HDOE guidelines. It was a small headache but it got resolved quickly.


----------



## adventure_woman

Reading all these state requirements make me appreciate Michigan where we don't have to do any testing or reporting!  (A little scary in some ways though how some kids could probably get no education though!)


----------



## cruisecrasher

adventure_woman said:


> Reading all these state requirements make me appreciate Michigan where we don't have to do any testing or reporting!  (A little scary in some ways though how some kids could probably get no education though!)


Exactly how I feel. We have similar lack of reporting in Texas.


----------



## Ellester

prettylittlelady said:


> I know..here in Hawaii I believe they test in 3rd, 5th and 8th. We will be in NC before my oldest gets to 3rd grade. (Actually moving there this fall.)  This year, I just have to write out a simple progress report for here stating what she studied and that she'll be moving on to the next grade.  Hopefully the school that I have to send it to doesn't give me any issues. They wanted me to enroll and disenroll her when I sent in my intent to homeschool form last August, which is not necessary according to the HDOE guidelines. It was a small headache but it got resolved quickly.



We were required to test each year in NC but we just had to keep the results in our files, we didn't send the scores to anyone. Same with attendance, we had to keep it but didn't turn it in to anyone.


----------



## prettylittlelady

Ellester said:


> We were required to test each year in NC but we just had to keep the results in our files, we didn't send the scores to anyone. Same with attendance, we had to keep it but didn't turn it in to anyone.



Thanks for letting me know.  I definitely need to look into their guidelines before we move.  We actually lived in NC before we moved out here to HI, but all of the kids were 3 and under then.


----------



## Lampoon2012

Hi all, 

I have not read through this whole thread.  But I am wondering if you would be so kind and explain the transition process from Public (Grades 5 and 2) to home school.  I am just at the beginning of my journey into research.  My 5th grader is on an IEP for specific learning disability.  He seems to be the kid that keeps being dropped in the cracks and forgotten about.  We did Public school and Charter school, I am thinking that homeschool will be our next step.  I am just not sure I am confident enough in myself to pull this off.  My second grader is above average in school.  But she loves being there.  It may be hard for her to leave it all behind.  But can she move ahead onto materials that would be challenging to her rather than staying within her current curriculum?  As you can see, I have a lot to learn.  Thanks in advance for being patient with me, if you have any websites that would be great for a novice, please send them along to me.


----------



## chris31997

prettylittlelady said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I definitely need to look into their guidelines before we move.  We actually lived in NC before we moved out here to HI, but all of the kids were 3 and under then.




In NC you report to the State and you are sent a yellow card if/when they want your stuff.  Are you Military??  I ask because it seemed when we were there Military had a low chance of being sent the card while, locals had a higher chance of seeing it.  Not saying it couldn't happen.

Off Topic: We loved Kailua



Lampoon2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have not read through this whole thread.  But I am wondering if you would be so kind and explain the transition process from Public (Grades 5 and 2) to home school.  I am just at the beginning of my journey into research.  My 5th grader is on an IEP for specific learning disability.  He seems to be the kid that keeps being dropped in the cracks and forgotten about.  We did Public school and Charter school, I am thinking that homeschool will be our next step.  I am just not sure I am confident enough in myself to pull this off.  My second grader is above average in school.  But she loves being there.  It may be hard for her to leave it all behind.  But can she move ahead onto materials that would be challenging to her rather than staying within her current curriculum?  As you can see, I have a lot to learn.  Thanks in advance for being patient with me, if you have any websites that would be great for a novice, please send them along to me.




It will take at least a "school" year to make a complete transition from school to homeschool.  It will be rocky and times when you really question what you are doing.


DD may have a harder time making the transition.  But if you get her involved in sports/dance/music/activites outside of the house where she is involved with kids(all ages), it might help.  She might also love the idea of going at her pace and exploring subject at her pace and to the depth that she wants.  For instance: DD not really into math but has to do it so she gets it done so that she can pick the book she wants to read and either tell you about or write about.  DD is into art, can read about differant artist/learn to draw(there are books she can self teach).

DS probably will thrive in a one on one environment.  Be sure to know what you are getting into with him.  Know what and how he learns.  Is he a hands on learner?  Computer learner?  Can he read about it?  Will he need to do school in short burst like in 30 min and take breaks?  You might need to try several things with DS, so give yourself permission to fail and try again.

Find a local group: for support, field trips, book sales, and the all important socialization  More for you than the kids, kids always seem to find a way to socialize

Check with the local gorups about the local laws.  You can also check hslda for the laws in your area.

I think you can do this


----------



## prettylittlelady

chris31997 said:


> In NC you report to the State and you are sent a yellow card if/when they want your stuff.  Are you Military??  I ask because it seemed when we were there Military had a low chance of being sent the card while, locals had a higher chance of seeing it.  Not saying it couldn't happen.
> 
> Off Topic: We loved Kailua




Yes, we're military. 

Off topic: Kailua is nice. We tend to spend more time on the leeward side, though.  My oldest takes ice skating lessons so we're in the Salt lake area (near Aloha Stadium) a lot!


----------



## Lampoon2012

chris31997 said:


> In NC you report to the State and you are sent a yellow card if/when they want your stuff.  Are you Military??  I ask because it seemed when we were there Military had a low chance of being sent the card while, locals had a higher chance of seeing it.  Not saying it couldn't happen.
> 
> Off Topic: We loved Kailua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take at least a "school" year to make a complete transition from school to homeschool.  It will be rocky and times when you really question what you are doing.
> 
> 
> DD may have a harder time making the transition.  But if you get her involved in sports/dance/music/activites outside of the house where she is involved with kids(all ages), it might help.  She might also love the idea of going at her pace and exploring subject at her pace and to the depth that she wants.  For instance: DD not really into math but has to do it so she gets it done so that she can pick the book she wants to read and either tell you about or write about.  DD is into art, can read about differant artist/learn to draw(there are books she can self teach).
> 
> DS probably will thrive in a one on one environment.  Be sure to know what you are getting into with him.  Know what and how he learns.  Is he a hands on learner?  Computer learner?  Can he read about it?  Will he need to do school in short burst like in 30 min and take breaks?  You might need to try several things with DS, so give yourself permission to fail and try again.
> 
> Find a local group: for support, field trips, book sales, and the all important socialization  More for you than the kids, kids always seem to find a way to socialize
> 
> Check with the local gorups about the local laws.  You can also check hslda for the laws in your area.
> 
> I think you can do this




thank you so much for your encouraging reply.  I'm worried that once I take this big bite, I'll have to find a way to chew.  :-/


----------



## theoldmandan

My son is only one, but my wife and I have already started talking about possibly homeschooling him when he gets older.  This is somewhat ironic, as I studied to be a teacher myself.  Between my wife's experience being homeschooled herself, and my experience with the public education system suggest to us that if we put our son into the public school system, he is likely to get a mediocre education at best.


----------



## nighttowll

Lampoon2012 said:


> Hi all,  I have not read through this whole thread.  But I am wondering if you would be so kind and explain the transition process from Public (Grades 5 and 2) to home school.  I am just at the beginning of my journey into research.  My 5th grader is on an IEP for specific learning disability.  He seems to be the kid that keeps being dropped in the cracks and forgotten about.  We did Public school and Charter school, I am thinking that homeschool will be our next step.  I am just not sure I am confident enough in myself to pull this off.  My second grader is above average in school.  But she loves being there.  It may be hard for her to leave it all behind.  But can she move ahead onto materials that would be challenging to her rather than staying within her current curriculum?  As you can see, I have a lot to learn.  Thanks in advance for being patient with me, if you have any websites that would be great for a novice, please send them along to me.



As you can tell from the above, you will have to find out the requirements for your state. We never notified anyone, just didn't re-enroll and signed up with an umbrella school. But each state will be different. That wouldn't work in a lot of places. 

Have you considered keeping your daughter in school and only homeschooling your son? It doesn't have to be all or nothing. We have a lot of families in our area who do this for a number of different reasons. One child is falling through the cracks, has learning disabilities not being properly addressed, is a kinetic learner while the school is all visual teaching, is a gifted student who is ahead, while the other kids in the family don't. We even have a number of families who homeschool because their kids are heavily into acting or sports or play in instrument and need the extra time to practice and attend events, so formal school just doesn't work for that child, but the others in the family go to either public or private. I know moms who say one at a time is all they can handle or just want to really be able to give special one on one attention to a child who has a lot of difficulties or who the public school let slip too far behind. I know some families who are like school works great with child A, but is a disaster for child B. Every kid is different. 

I helped to co-homeschool a neighbors daughter who had fallen between the cracks if you will. Very bright girl but lots of social and learning disabilities. School just kept passing her on even though she couldn't read at 4th grade. Her other siblings stayed in school, so the rest of us could all work on getting the one daughter caught up to grade level. It took a summer of intense one on one work and a year of homeschooling, but she was able to pass the entrance exams to a private middle school and start at her grade level for 6th grade. Every time I see her pick up a chapter book today and read it, I'm so proud of her. She made such progress.

I know another mom whose high school daughter has been having a lot of trouble at school socially. I don't know all the details, but it is a pretty bad situation, so they have started homeschooling her, but all her younger siblings (she has about 5) are doing great in school and are staying.

It's just something to think about. If your daughter is happy and doing well in school no issues, no gaps in her learning, good social structure. Maybe leave her in for at least one more year. This would give you time to find your feet in the whole homeschool community and really allow you to focus on catching your son back up and figuring out what works well for him. Then once you are more comfortable and have him more settled have her start homeschooling if you still want to do both of them. 

As far as how to start, as I stated in an earlier post I'm a big proponent of having an outside source test the kid to see where they fall academically before starting. This is because I've seen it over and over again with parents thinking their kid is on grade level X just because they are doing well in school only to find out they are actually a few years behind. Or that they are ahead, or a mix of both between subjects. Testing just gives you a place to start, an idea of what you need to work on, what grade curriculum to buy. Which brings me to your last question. Yes, you can do grade work above your child's level. It is actually very common. That's the beauty of homeschooling to work at your own pace. If the child grasps a concept you move on, if they struggle you can spend more time on it.

I have a much much younger sister, and I always thought it was funny when my mom was first homeschooling her she kept trying to hold her back because they kept working through the material too quickly and getting farther and farther ahead. My mother didn't mind if she was a little ahead, but she had this idea that they needed to stay close to her grade level. Eventually my mom realized that was a silly idea as my sister could handle the material, and she was the one pushing my mom for harder work not the other way around. After a couple of years, my mom finally gave in and decided to just go with the flow and things worked out great from then on. By 7th grade, my sister was doing high school Algebra 2 and reading on a college level. Now she's a sophomore in college with a scholarship and doing great. 

By best advice is to know your resources both on the internet, but more importantly locally as well. I think the biggest help for my family was that we really researched homeschooling in our community before starting. We have a huge community here with a number of different businesses and organizations offering homeschool classes and events. We also have a number of co-ops. There is a National Homeschool Society you can join. We also have a state and city one as well. These organizations offer social meet ups, back to school parties, field days, field trips, and even yearbook and professional school pictures you can have done. The library, YMCA, local gyms, dance studios, bounce houses, book stores, zoo, Girl Scouts, and even local colleges and churches in my area all offer homeschool programs. Start making lists now of all these options that are available in your area, most you can find listed on local businesses websites or notice boards like they have at churches or Panera. Some will be purely social meets like swim or skate parties, others will be educational like Spanish, gym, or art classes, others will fill the role of typical school activities like field trips, science fairs, and year book. 

The first thing you need to look up is a local parent's support group. We have an official one that meets locally every Thursday night at a nearby restaurant. They have their own web page and face book page as well I think. We use to have one that was sponsored by a local bookstore, and there is a sort of unofficial one at the library every Friday while the kids do their story time. These will become your life lines. The local parents will know better than anyone what you have to do, how it works in your city. They can tell you how to switch from public to homeschooling for your area,p and which local programs are the best. Even better, they can tell you who has kids your kids ages. In my area, it's common for say all the 10 year old girls to get together and take the same Spanish class with their friends or the same art class offered. It's good to know which activities kids your kids ages will be doing when. Which field trips they are going on etc. You will feel much less overwhelmed with a strong local support group.

The second thing I recommend is to find a few good curriculum fairs to go to. Don't go to only one. Try to do at least one well attended used fair and one large new fair. Even if you buy nothing, there are a lot of advantages to going to both. The new curriculum fair will give you a chance to look through and talk to the publishers of a number of different types of curriculum. Even if you aren't interested in formal schooling, and don't want a lot of work books, you will still find a lot to look through. There is so much out there to choose from. Unit studies, hands on curriculum, videos, computer programs, science kits, etc. It's not all text or work books. You'll find many other options to supplement with as well. This is one of the best ways to look through it all and ask questions to help you decide what you want to use. 

Once you have a better idea of what you are looking for, try a used fair. You can get some great deals on curriculum, but more importantly this is another chance to network. You get to talk with the local families whose community you are going to become a part of. You can discuss what worked and didn't work for them. You will find many families with kids with learning disabilities happy to share the curriculum that helped them overcome their child's issues, or just happy to share advice with you or answer your questions. It's a great way to learn what does and doesn't work from real families who tried it, and why it did or didn't work for them. It's a great way to make friends as well. Homeschool families are usually thrilled to learn a new child is coming into the group for their child to possibly become friends with.

So that's were I would start if I was you. Hope I haven't overwhelmed you too much. Good luck.


----------



## vleeth

If any of you were thinking about going to Homeschool Day at Disney the date us October 2nd.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I think we'll be waiting until spring or fall 2015.


----------



## chris31997

Lampoon2012 said:


> thank you so much for your encouraging reply.  I'm worried that once I take this big bite, I'll have to find a way to chew.  :-/



Chew one year at a time


----------



## chris31997

prettylittlelady said:


> Yes, we're military.
> 
> Off topic: Kailua is nice. We tend to spend more time on the leeward side, though.  My oldest takes ice skating lessons so we're in the Salt lake area (near Aloha Stadium) a lot!




Did you ever think DD would take ice skating in HI??  Our last year we bounced between leeward and windward with dance.


----------



## MissNurse

Hi! I am a homeschool mom of two kiddos who will be in 4th and 8th grades next year. We have used Abeka for the last two years, but we are looking for something different this time. We want something more "hands-on" for science and history/social studies.  They get bored easily reading material in a book and testing on it.  I don't blame them!  We are returning to teaching textbooks for math, and I'm still thinking on language/reading.  Any suggestions?  I do like Christian focused curriculum, and there are times they need to do their work independently for the most part (I work part time night shifts as an RN at a hospital, but sporadically).  Any advice is appreciated!  TIA!


----------



## nighttowll

MissNurse said:


> Hi! I am a homeschool mom of two kiddos who will be in 4th and 8th grades next year. We have used Abeka for the last two years, but we are looking for something different this time. We want something more "hands-on" for science and history/social studies.  They get bored easily reading material in a book and testing on it.  I don't blame them!  We are returning to teaching textbooks for math, and I'm still thinking on language/reading.  Any suggestions?  I do like Christian focused curriculum, and there are times they need to do their work independently for the most part (I work part time night shifts as an RN at a hospital, but sporadically).  Any advice is appreciated!  TIA!



I'm not sure about history or reading, but we have used Exploration Education for science and really liked it. It's a combination computer program mixed with hands on experiments. There is some book work, but that's more just recording your data and reviewing or quizzes. It's set up to be basically self explanatory, so older kids could go through the program with a minimum of help from adults. You watch videos and go through interactive computer tutorials that explain a concept. As you go through, you build and do the experiments along with the videos. You start with a simple concept and then build on it in each lesson. For instance, we built a little toy race car in one of the first lessons and then used it to complete different physics experiments, learning about friction and such. We liked it because it is an all in one. Everything you need comes in the kit. There are a few household items you need for experiments, but they are basics. Things like a fork, match, salt, water, etc. might not be included, but all the hard to find stuff is provided in the kit.

You can go through example lesson plans of how the program works on the website.

http://www.explorationeducation.com


----------



## MissNurse

Well, I got on the timberdoodle website and found what I hope I was looking for!!  Thank you for your reply.  I found everything (except reading, we will use the library for that) for a lot less that I expected!!! I even found some drawing through history books that will coincide with the history curriculum I got (my artsy kids are excited about that part!) It's even designed where they can do it together!!!  Yay!  Not commonly found when they are that many grades apart! I love new curriculum!  I am such a nerd...


----------



## Tuffy4God

MissNurse said:


> Hi! I am a homeschool mom of two kiddos who will be in 4th and 8th grades next year. We have used Abeka for the last two years, but we are looking for something different this time. We want something more "hands-on" for science and history/social studies.  They get bored easily reading material in a book and testing on it.  I don't blame them!  We are returning to teaching textbooks for math, and I'm still thinking on language/reading.  Any suggestions?  I do like Christian focused curriculum, and there are times they need to do their work independently for the most part (I work part time night shifts as an RN at a hospital, but sporadically).  Any advice is appreciated!  TIA!



We love Apologia science!


----------



## MissNurse

Tuffy4God said:


> We love Apologia science!



I wound up getting Apologia CD ROM physical science for my 8th grader...hope we like it!!!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

In the last 2 days of news alone I have come across reports of:

-2 separate schools on lock down for hours yesterday due to completely separate issues of weapons being found in the school.

-3 school board members being arrested and admitting to lying to the police falsely accusing the superintendent of trying to run them over with a car.

-1 teen caught with multiple bombs and explosives under his bed intending to kill his entire family and duplicate the Columbine Attack. (Thank God he got caught!)

- 1 Bus Driver who after calling her students racial slurs decided she had enough of the "loud and rowdy kids" and stopped the bus in the middle of a bridge, threw the bus keys at a student and walked out. 


Can I just say how grateful that DH and I decided to take the Homeschooling route!!!

And people call US the crazy ones!


----------



## DisneyMom5

MissNurse said:


> Hi! I am a homeschool mom of two kiddos who will be in 4th and 8th grades next year. We have used Abeka for the last two years, but we are looking for something different this time. We want something more "hands-on" for science and history/social studies.  They get bored easily reading material in a book and testing on it.  I don't blame them!  We are returning to teaching textbooks for math, and I'm still thinking on language/reading.  Any suggestions?  I do like Christian focused curriculum, and there are times they need to do their work independently for the most part (I work part time night shifts as an RN at a hospital, but sporadically).  Any advice is appreciated!  TIA!



Sounds like you're finding stuff, but some other recommendations...I like Queen Homeschool Language Arts workbooks.  They contain all kinds of skill building, from grammar to writing to narration, all in one book.  They require little instruction from me.
Also, the apologia books have supplements for making a notebook with drawings and projects (for example, my son made a diorama of sea life for the swimming creatures book) which you can do straight from the book or with the supplemental notebook.
We like Sonlight for history, etc as it is more real books and not text books.  We don't do tests, as I can tell from talking to the kids if they are getting it or not.  
My dd20 just got into a good college with a good scholarship having only ever used SL for history, reading, etc.

Hope that helps...curriculum choices can be VERY overwhelming.


----------



## MissNurse

DisneyMom5 said:


> Sounds like you're finding stuff, but some other recommendations...I like Queen Homeschool Language Arts workbooks.  They contain all kinds of skill building, from grammar to writing to narration, all in one book.  They require little instruction from me.
> Also, the apologia books have supplements for making a notebook with drawings and projects (for example, my son made a diorama of sea life for the swimming creatures book) which you can do straight from the book or with the supplemental notebook.
> We like Sonlight for history, etc as it is more real books and not text books.  We don't do tests, as I can tell from talking to the kids if they are getting it or not.
> My dd20 just got into a good college with a good scholarship having only ever used SL for history, reading, etc.
> 
> Hope that helps...curriculum choices can be VERY overwhelming.



Yes, they can be!!  If I had been a homeschooled child, I would've LOVED Sonlight!  I love to read.  My two...not so much.  My DD does like it some (she's reading the whole Percy Jackson series now.  She loves that kind of stuff), but my son HATES to read.  He's great at it, he just doesn't like it. Hoping he outgrow it...

Congrats on your DD scholarship!! That's wonderful!!  We have gotten away from testing much as well.  I just give them one every once in a while to make sure they are getting it.  I don't grade them, I just have them redo things they miss.  I will start keeping up with grades when DD gets to 9th grade, so I can make her a HS transcript.  Thank you so much for your advice!!


----------



## Ellester

Gracefulskinny said:


> In the last 2 days of news alone I have come across reports of:  -2 separate schools on lock down for hours yesterday due to completely separate issues of weapons being found in the school.  -3 school board members being arrested and admitting to lying to the police falsely accusing the superintendent of trying to run them over with a car.  -1 teen caught with multiple bombs and explosives under his bed intending to kill his entire family and duplicate the Columbine Attack. (Thank God he got caught!)  - 1 Bus Driver who after calling her students racial slurs decided she had enough of the "loud and rowdy kids" and stopped the bus in the middle of a bridge, threw the bus keys at a student and walked out.  Can I just say how grateful that DH and I decided to take the Homeschooling route!!!  And people call US the crazy ones!



Locally, there have been two lockdowns reported in the news in the past few weeks along with two kids arrested for luring another kid into the bathroom, robbing him of $8 and beating him up, leaving him in there bleeding with a broken nose ( high school). Oh, and another kid is on trial for brining a pipe bomb to his high school a few years ago. Scary stuff!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Shout out to all the home school moms!!

http://momsnightoutmovie.com/feature/homeschool

Such an amazing story   Had to share


----------



## Gracefulskinny

For those like me who have been questioning how to pull off homeschool in the preschool years, check out this blog. I've been looking through it all morning and it has some great resources!

The ABCs of How to Home Preschool


----------



## Ellester

sweetlovin' said:


> Shout out to all the home school moms!!  http://momsnightoutmovie.com/feature/homeschool  Such an amazing story   Had to share



Saw the movie on Friday night as a homeschool moms' night out with a bunch of friends. Very cute!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Ellester said:


> Saw the movie on Friday night as a homeschool moms' night out with a bunch of friends. Very cute!



It looks cute, but I was really impressed by the back story.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

I've got a question I'm hoping a few of you can help  me out with.... With Mid Term Elections next week a lot of the people running keep throwing around the words "Common Core". Am I right in assuming that it is a nationalizing the educational requirements for public school. Can anyone explain the impact of it on home schooling?


----------



## staceyrhood

Gracefulskinny said:


> I've got a question I'm hoping a few of you can help  me out with.... With Mid Term Elections next week a lot of the people running keep throwing around the words "Common Core". Am I right in assuming that it is a nationalizing the educational requirements for public school. Can anyone explain the impact of it on home schooling?



You are correct, I'm not sure of the homeschooling impacts, but it is not a good thing in my opinion. We have it for math and reading here in Florida and the math sucks...so much better the way we were all taught.


----------



## OceanAnnie

Gracefulskinny said:


> I've got a question I'm hoping a few of you can help  me out with.... With Mid Term Elections next week a lot of the people running keep throwing around the words "Common Core". Am I right in assuming that it is a nationalizing the educational requirements for public school. Can anyone explain the impact of it on home schooling?



I *think* (it may vary from state to state) common core has found it's way into standardized testing throughout school grade levels. I have read some blurbs where common core will also impact college admission testing. I haven't read about it in depth. But the tentacles are far reaching and deep. The implication for homeschoolers if this information is correct, is they will need to know this stuff too, to compete for college admission. But again, I don't know for certain. 

I have questions and concerns about who came up with common core standards. I'm not a fan.  I haven't come across anyone that is a fan. Particularly teachers! It's all very concerning.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

I'm just about to purchase tickets for the homeschool day this fall. I will be purchasing for my mom and her friend, my husband and 5 of our 6 children since the youngest will only be 2. I notice that it says only immediate family members and adult chaperones of the students attending ate eligible to buy these tickets. Will I be able to put all 9 of us on the same order, or should I put my mom and her friend with 2 of our kids (as their chaperones) and on a separate order put my husband, me and our 3 other children? I also want to purchase the photopass (or memory maker) for our group. Will we need to be all one group in order to link us to the same memory maker pass?


----------



## Ellester

lovemy4sweeties said:


> I'm just about to purchase tickets for the homeschool day this fall. I will be purchasing for my mom and her friend, my husband and 5 of our 6 children since the youngest will only be 2. I notice that it says only immediate family members and adult chaperones of the students attending ate eligible to buy these tickets. Will I be able to put all 9 of us on the same order, or should I put my mom and her friend with 2 of our kids (as their chaperones) and on a separate order put my husband, me and our 3 other children? I also want to purchase the photopass (or memory maker) for our group. Will we need to be all one group in order to link us to the same memory maker pass?



Gosh, I don't know! You may have better luck on the Budget Board. There is usually a YES thread over there and I would think it would be the same for homeschool days.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

Ellester said:


> Gosh, I don't know! You may have better luck on the Budget Board. There is usually a YES thread over there and I would think it would be the same for homeschool days.



Thank you!


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

lovemy4sweeties said:


> I'm just about to purchase tickets for the homeschool day this fall. I will be purchasing for my mom and her friend, my husband and 5 of our 6 children since the youngest will only be 2. I notice that it says only immediate family members and adult chaperones of the students attending ate eligible to buy these tickets. Will I be able to put all 9 of us on the same order, or should I put my mom and her friend with 2 of our kids (as their chaperones) and on a separate order put my husband, me and our 3 other children? I also want to purchase the photopass (or memory maker) for our group. Will we need to be all one group in order to link us to the same memory maker pass?



I would try the registration process and see. You cannot have more adults and children unless you have an only child. Then they will let two adults get tickets.   The system should let you do all together. If not, domain two registrations

You can link all your photo pass cards/magic bands to the memory maker.


----------



## TheLittles

I am so happy to see a thread on this. I have considered home schooling for a while now. Mostly because I am somewhat too protective over my daughter.  When I was 3 months pregnant for her, my husband, a Marine, was killed and now she is an amazing almost 2 yr old.  I am very protective over her.  I always hear of these crazy things happening in schools these days as well as some of the things that children are exposed to from OTHER children in schools.  My biggest worries that maybe some of you seasoned home schoolers can help me with are these. How will she be socially? Is there something that you do such as have get togethers with other home schoolers or anything like that so that your children have friends?  Also, do you have a normal school day? Like with certain hours? Does the school district give you the material? Sorry to ask so much, lol.  I am just very curious.  As far as what was stated in the original post about some people who may voice their negative opinions on this, I think that it is completely amazing to want to and to be able to do that for your kids.  Can you imagine how much more time you have gotten to spend with your children than parents who send their children to school? Children are supposed to be with their parents as much as possible.  That's my opinion anyway. So, I applaud all of you!


----------



## Ellester

TheLittles said:


> I am so happy to see a thread on this. I have considered home schooling for a while now. Mostly because I am somewhat too protective over my daughter.  When I was 3 months pregnant for her, my husband, a Marine, was killed and now she is an amazing almost 2 yr old.  I am very protective over her.  I always hear of these crazy things happening in schools these days as well as some of the things that children are exposed to from OTHER children in schools.  My biggest worries that maybe some of you seasoned home schoolers can help me with are these. How will she be socially? Is there something that you do such as have get togethers with other home schoolers or anything like that so that your children have friends?  Also, do you have a normal school day? Like with certain hours? Does the school district give you the material? Sorry to ask so much, lol.  I am just very curious.  As far as what was stated in the original post about some people who may voice their negative opinions on this, I think that it is completely amazing to want to and to be able to do that for your kids.  Can you imagine how much more time you have gotten to spend with your children than parents who send their children to school? Children are supposed to be with their parents as much as possible.  That's my opinion anyway. So, I applaud all of you!



First of all, God bless you and your family. Your husband made the ultimate sacrifice to protect the freedoms we have, like homeschooling. While your daughter will not meet her daddy in this life, she should be proud of the fact that he is a hero. We are not military, but we live in a military town (near Ft. Benning) and I am constantly amazed at the strength, loyalty, resilience, and love I see in the many military families we know. 

As for your questions, socialization is somewhat of a joke in the homeschool community. It is the first question people ask and the one they need to worry about the least! If your child is shy, she will be shy at home or at school. Same as if she is outgoing, quiet, loud, an introvert, extravert, active, passive, etc. Each state has different homeschooling laws that vary widely. www.hslda.org is a great place to see what your state requires and also for links to local homeschooling support groups. In general, the school district will supply you with nothing. There are no tax breaks or subsidies for homeschooling, you can spend a ton of money or next to nothing depending on what you decide to do. My kids have friends through homeschooling groups, the neighborhood, Scouts, baseball, music lessons, church, etc. Their social calendar is so heavy it is almost crippling at times. Our state (Georgia) requires 4-1/2 hours of instruction per day for 180 days per year for each year after age 6. As I mentioned before, it is different state to state. We, personally, do not have set school hours. We are what is considered eclectic/unschool homeschoolers. Other people do have set times and do "school at home". Totally up to you and your child. Your daughter is very young yet. The best advice I can give you is to read, read, read to her. Once she gets a bit older, consider attending a homeschooling convention/curriculum fair nearby. They have them in just about every state, usually in the spring or summer. You can search for local HSing groups and see if they have a park day you can attend. We loved our park days when the kids were littler! If you have any other specific questions, I'm sure those of us who have been doing this for a while will help in any way that we can!  Enjoy that baby girl, they grow up SO fast!


----------



## nighttowll

TheLittles said:


> How will she be socially?



Pretty much the same as if she went to public or private school. You find weird / shy / outgoing / gifted kids in each type of environment. Kids are pretty much kids based on their genetics and how you raise them. Unless you plan on locking your daughter in a closet or something she will be fine.

Think about it. Have you ever seen a kid and known automatically that they were homeschooled? I use to think it was so funny when someone asked where I or my sister went to school. I still think it is funny when people ask where I went to school. Shouldn't it be obvious to them that we are weird homeschoolers? Why should they need to ask if homeschoolers are so unsocialized as to not be able to fit into society? Everyone we have ever told has been surprised because we are so normal we just couldn't have been homeschooled.

I honestly think the socialization misconception has continued because until very recently, the only media attention homeschoolers have gotten has been pretty negative or about families at the extreme end of the unschool or religious homeschooling spectrum. Not everyone keeps their kids indoors all day, or is extremely religious, or has gifted kids, or doesn't teach their kids to read. But those are the types of families that all get pushed forward in the media. It makes better drama. I remember an episode of wife swap one time with a family who homeschooled, who pretty much only taught the daughters to cook and clean and told them their only purpose in life was to be a mommy. The mom didn't take them out or encourage them in academics because all they needed was a domestic life. The show of course made it appear like all homeschoolers were like this. The truth is they aren't. Most families are just average families. Ones who for whatever reason (money, bad school district, incident at school, school let child fall through crack, etc. ) has decided that public education isn't working for them anymore.

I can't promise you your kid won't be weird if you homeschool her. I can only tell you she won't be any weirder than any other kid out there who goes to school. At least that's what the research shows. There has never been any kind of evidence provided to show that homeschooled children have any type of socialization issues. In fact, the only research currently out there has proven the opposite. 

http://p.washingtontimes.com/news/2009/dec/13/home-schooling-socialization-not-problem/

That homeschooled children perform socially as well or better than their counterparts who go to school. Some even argue that homeschool children are better able to interact in the real world because they learn early on to deal with people of all ages and spend more time as a child interacting in the real world, then kids stuck sitting behind a desk all day.

Think about it. I'm a kid who goes to school. I sit in a room of say 20-30 other kids my age, but I can't really talk to them or interact with them except at lunch or recess. So basically, I was at school all day but maybe only spent a couple hours of that interacting with other kids. Then everyone I interacted with was my same age, exposed to all the same ideas and knowledge, and about my same maturity. 

Compare that scenario to a homeschooled child who spends part of the day working one on one, part of the day socializing with kids of different ages, part of the day with kids their own age, part of the day out at the bank, grocery store, or maybe Dad's work interacting with adults and learning about how to function in the real world. Plus all these other homeschool kids maybe learning or studying different things, so the child becomes exposed to other ideas as well. Also, many homeschool kids still interact with school children through friends, sports, activities, or maybe church, so they are still exposed to "normal" children as well.




TheLittles said:


> Is there something that you do such as have get togethers with other home schoolers or anything like that so that your children have friends?



Yes - play dates, birthday parties, back to school parties, end of year parties, holiday parties, just because parties, field day, yearbook, prom, graduation, field trips, co-ops, art classes, gym classes, computer / technical classes, science fairs, theater groups, chorus groups, sports teams, foreign language classes, Girl/Boy Scouts, support groups, parents night out, church, YMCA programs, library programs, local museum or zoo programs, Disney even has a program, pretty much if it exits in a formal school setting, then some equivalent exists in homeschooling and then some.

Here's a good article that gives examples of places you can socialize your child.

http://www.homeschool-how-to.com/homeschool-socialization.html

Socialization as far as activities, is just like with any traditional school. You can sign your kid up for every club and after school activity there is out there, or you can sign them up for nothing. It's your choice. 

When my sister was elementary school age a typical week for her looked something like this:
M - YMCA (hour each art, gym, swimming classes with about 20 kids her age)
T - Girl Scouts
W - Spanish class (kids of various ages), Art class (kids around her age) Church
Th - Co-op (history class & writing class), Homeschool Parents Meeting (sponsored by a local bookstore, first half of night there was a speaker and second half was discussion)
F - Library (homeschool activities) & unit study with another family or fun days - where the focus was more on hands or unschooling type learning and not book work. Mummified a chicken once for an Egypt study. That was fun. 

We also squeezed in field trips, field days, homeschool get-to-gethers and parties, birthday parties, play dates, sports, and church plays as we could fit them in. 

Over the years she also took homeschool karate, public dance lessons, homeschool cooking lessons, private piano lessons, and performed in plays as we could fit them in her schedule. She also played various sports, did cheerleading one year, and competed in a city wide science fair. There were so many options most years we really had to pick and choose and limit what she could be involved in. Some of the activities were sponsored for homeschoolers in particular, some where open to any child.




TheLittles said:


> Also, do you have a normal school day? Like with certain hours?



This depends on the individual family, you are free to schedule your day as you see fit, as long as you adhere to all the state laws and regulations. Usually by law you are required to put in around 4 hrs a day, 180 days a year. We always did formal schooling 8-12 and then electives / socialization in the afternoons, but every family is different. You can be as structured or unstructured as you like.



TheLittles said:


> Does the school district give you the material?


Some will if you are homeschooling through them. Whether you can or even want to homeschool through the public system varies greatly from state to state and district to district. If you go back a few pages, you will see we discussed this option verses online or umbrella schools. Where I live going through the school system is a big no-no and can cause lots of problems, so we all use umbrella schools here, but it is very different in other places. 


The best advice I can give to you is research, research, research. Learn your state laws. Learn about the different types of homeschooling - unschooling or traditional. Learn about curriculum options. Learn your local resources. Learn what is available in your homeschool community. Start now. Many homeschool families start socializing their kids at the preschool age. Find local meet ups, let your daughter make friends young and give yourself a chance to observe and ask questions. Then by the time you are ready to start, you will be all set and already have a good support system in place. 

Good luck.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Just wanted to make sure that everyone saw this....

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-reading-rainbow-back-for-every-child-everywh

It looks to be an exciting resource to have at our fingertips!


----------



## Poohbear77

If you are thinking of going to Disney in September for Y.E.S program, I wanted you to know of a cheaper option for tickets. 

http://www.carolinahomeschooler.com/atravelwdw.html

The prices are very reasonable, and great classes are included. There are also discounted tickets for Seaworld and Universal.

We purchased 5 7 day PH( with waterparks and more) for $1350. We rented a condo at Windsor Hills for 2weeks for $530. 

$1880 for a family of 5 for 2 weeks in Disney. You just can't beat that! Especially including a special behind the scenes class in the MK.


----------



## texasroni75

I will be homeschooling for the first time this year.  My DD(12) just finished up 7th grade at the local middle school.  For a laundry list of reasons, I'm pulling her out of our school system for 8th grade (possibly longer) and homeschooling her.  Luckily, I found some great resources both from here and other sites and chose an online curriculum for her core classes, and I'm pulling together some electives too. 

Since we live in Texas, the rules are fairly relaxed, so there's really no reporting involved other than keeping records for later on.  However, that leaves me with a question.  When do we start?  Since DD just finished her regular school year on Friday, I really want her to have her summer vacation.  But at the same time, I want to ease into the program and I'd like to start sooner rather than later in case we decide we need to go in a different direction, etc.  

Any tips on when to start the "school year"?  Public schools go back in late August - but we will be going to WDW in September for our yearly vacation, so there's really not much going on around the house


----------



## nighttowll

texasroni75 said:


> I will be homeschooling for the first time this year.  My DD(12) just finished up 7th grade at the local middle school.  For a laundry list of reasons, I'm pulling her out of our school system for 8th grade (possibly longer) and homeschooling her.  Luckily, I found some great resources both from here and other sites and chose an online curriculum for her core classes, and I'm pulling together some electives too.  Since we live in Texas, the rules are fairly relaxed, so there's really no reporting involved other than keeping records for later on.  However, that leaves me with a question.  When do we start?  Since DD just finished her regular school year on Friday, I really want her to have her summer vacation.  But at the same time, I want to ease into the program and I'd like to start sooner rather than later in case we decide we need to go in a different direction, etc.  Any tips on when to start the "school year"?  Public schools go back in late August - but we will be going to WDW in September for our yearly vacation, so there's really not much going on around the house



If you have a pretty low key summer planned, I'd start now. Maybe give her a couple of weeks to a month of free time. Then start in slow after that. Don't try for full time yet. Just choose 1 or 2 days a week as your homeschool days. You can count these hours/ days toward next year later on if you need them. Just write down the date, what you did, and the number of hours spent. For instance, 6/15 - math (general description: book / curriculum / program name, subject, pages if applicable) 2 hours. I'd look for a school record book where you can detail the time and a brief description of what you did per subject. This makes it so much easier to go back in the future, count days and hours, and see exactly what you have covered. You can then decide later on to turn these summer practice days in as a part of your year or not. Just because you have to legally do 180 days, doesn't mean you can't do more than 180 days.

I would be careful about keeping records, even if Texas is lax in its requirements. If you do decide to put your daughter back into school, public or private, you will want to have good detailed records of everything you did, tests, grades, standardized test results if you choose to do those, ect. It's always better to have too much, then to be missing something you may find you wish you had documented later on. 

Starting in the summer, will give you an idea of how all this is going to work when school really starts, a chance to work out any kinks, and to build up a few extra days so that you will be able to take off more time during the school year. We never minded some school during the summer, when it meant longer breaks for Christmas, for vacations or for holidays, and more 3 day weekends during the year as well.

Summer school is also a good time to review and make sure your daughter is up to grade level. I'm not sure of your reasons for homeschooling, but I know many families find that when they pull their children out of school and give them curriculum placement tests, they are behind or lacking in some aspect of their education. Many straight A students who seem to be excelling at school are actually behind academically in some area when tested because the schools don't always teach at the level they should or run out of time to cover all the material. For instance, they maybe reading below grade level, need help with grammar or spelling, need help expressing their ideas, or simply need more practice with their multiplication facts because they never really memorized them like they should have.

If there are any areas your daughter needs practice with, I'd focus on those. Reading and reading comprehension are also never a bad place to start as these are really the keys to doing well on standardized tests, such as the ACT or SAT later on. 

The other advantage to summer school is the chance to fit in some of the more fun hands on types of curriculum or camps that are available without taking time away from any academic 180 day lesson plans you might be using. It's a good time to pursue personal interests as well. If there are any special projects or subjects your daughter is interested in learning about, summer is a great time to look into those, and a great way to get her interested in homeschooling and for you two to bond.


----------



## worm761

DS just graduated from Virtual School. I homeschooled him when he was little but it didn't go over well in the teen years.  

So it has been a while since I did the whole active homeschool thing. DD is 4 and starting to read and spell so I figure now is the time to start with her. I am planning to use Five In A Row with her. 

Two questions: 

1) For those of you that use FIAR, should I start out with Before FIAR? I have had her playing on Starfall and seriously considering Reading Eggs and Math Seeds for her. She is fairly smart. Knows her numbers, can count to 50 with no/little help. Can read soft vowel words like cat, help, stop, dog, etc. A current favorite of hers is the toddler board book of Hop on Pop. Just not sure where to start. 

2) What does your homeschool classroom look like? Is it a dedicated room in your house? I don't really have that though I probably could move some stuff around. I was thinking of making a homeschool wall. I want a cork board and a white board. Maybe some school-like decorations. Anyway, just wondering what everyone else's room/ area looks like.


----------



## DisneyMom5

worm761 said:


> What does your homeschool classroom look like? Is it a dedicated room in your house? I don't really have that though I probably could move some stuff around. I was thinking of making a homeschool wall. I want a cork board and a white board. Maybe some school-like decorations. Anyway, just wondering what everyone else's room/ area looks like.


We have bookshelves in a smaller room we call the library.  The kids each have a plastic box that holds their books and papers.  Other than that, you can find a kid doing school in just about every room of my house.  We don't do "school" like a school does.  When we read together, we use the living room.  Otherwise, they are everywhere.  I've tried to get them to use the table, but they prefer sprawling on the floor.  LOL
All that to say, depending on your family's personalities, school can look very different from house to house, and having a dedicated space can be really cool, but you might not use it as much as you think.


----------



## worm761

DisneyMom5 said:


> We have bookshelves in a smaller room we call the library.  The kids each have a plastic box that holds their books and papers.  Other than that, you can find a kid doing school in just about every room of my house.  We don't do "school" like a school does.  When we read together, we use the living room.  Otherwise, they are everywhere.  I've tried to get them to use the table, but they prefer sprawling on the floor.  LOL
> All that to say, depending on your family's personalities, school can look very different from house to house, and having a dedicated space can be really cool, but you might not use it as much as you think.



Yeah. When DS was little and I homeschooled him we lived in an apartment that was very small. We had a bookshelf full of books an a cabinet full of supplies but school happened wherever we happened to be.


----------



## olwyngdh

We have a bookshelf for her schoolbooks, and an antique child's rolltop desk (It was my Mom's) behind the couch in the living room. If I am lucky, the books make it back to the bookshelf instead of staying on the coffee table, and the desk is where she shoves things to hide them. She works, for the most part, on the couch or sprawled on the floor.


----------



## worm761

Thank you. We have been reading her books on the couch which is where we have always read. Though she seems to think that her board books are blocks and usually ends up building something on her little kids table with them.


----------



## Gitts2008

I had posted a few times awhile back about DD being bullied and not knowing if we should home school. Then I posted that we were going to home school. Well, we did it! 

I want to thank you all for giving me the initial support that I needed to home school DD. It was not an easy undertaking but we made it through. DD still technically has three more weeks left of school, but we are basically done. With the exception of me messing up her CAT test scantron and her having to re-take it...Long story  

To those that are on the fence: Home schooling is not that scary...really it is not. DD sliced her finger open with a knife at the beginning of the school year. It was very bad. She could not "do" school work. I of course panicked....How can we do our lessons if she can't write....Well DUH it's ok there are so many days in the year that we can just make it up. Some days we just stayed in our PJ's and watched Outrageous Science videos or "how do they do that?" This winter was brutally cold...so we went to Florida for three weeks and hooked up with a homeschooling group there. 

What I could not teach, I looked up. What I did not know, I looked up. When I needed a mom break...I gave independent work. I took it slow and we got through it. We covered more science than needed, not enough history, but that's OK. DD learned. DD was not put in danger by going back to school. Yes, I am the weird mom who homeschools, but that's ok. 

Does drama happen in homeschooling? YES! why I still  have no idea,  but I just removed myself from the situation of people. On a side note: why must people push their religious  beliefs on others...why...oh...why...That was my biggest problem. We are not religious and too many people were who were not acepting of other who do not have Jesus in their lives. 

So, if you are on the fence on homeschooling: It is the best experieince that you can give your child. Reach out for help, it's there. Don't listen to those who feel that you are brainwashing your child. 

Thanks again for being there for me in the begining. I needed Disney'ers to help me and you did.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Gitts2008 said:


> I had posted a few times awhile back about DD being bullied and not knowing if we should home school. Then I posted that we were going to home school. Well, we did it!
> 
> I want to thank you all for giving me the initial support that I needed to home school DD. It was not an easy undertaking but we made it through. DD still technically has three more weeks left of school, but we are basically done. With the exception of me messing up her CAT test scantron and her having to re-take it...Long story
> 
> To those that are on the fence: Home schooling is not that scary...really it is not. DD sliced her finger open with a knife at the beginning of the school year. It was very bad. She could not "do" school work. I of course panicked....How can we do our lessons if she can't write....Well DUH it's ok there are so many days in the year that we can just make it up. Some days we just stayed in our PJ's and watched Outrageous Science videos or "how do they do that?" This winter was brutally cold...so we went to Florida for three weeks and hooked up with a homeschooling group there.
> 
> What I could not teach, I looked up. What I did not know, I looked up. When I needed a mom break...I gave independent work. I took it slow and we got through it. We covered more science than needed, not enough history, but that's OK. DD learned. DD was not put in danger by going back to school. Yes, I am the weird mom who homeschools, but that's ok.
> 
> Does drama happen in homeschooling? YES! why I still  have no idea,  but I just removed myself from the situation of people. On a side note: why must people push their religious  beliefs on others...why...oh...why...That was my biggest problem. We are not religious and too many people were who were not acepting of other who do not have Jesus in their lives.
> 
> So, if you are on the fence on homeschooling: It is the best experieince that you can give your child. Reach out for help, it's there. Don't listen to those who feel that you are brainwashing your child.
> 
> Thanks again for being there for me in the begining. I needed Disney'ers to help me and you did.


----------



## Ellester

worm761 said:


> DS just graduated from Virtual School. I homeschooled him when he was little but it didn't go over well in the teen years.   So it has been a while since I did the whole active homeschool thing. DD is 4 and starting to read and spell so I figure now is the time to start with her. I am planning to use Five In A Row with her.  Two questions:  1) For those of you that use FIAR, should I start out with Before FIAR? I have had her playing on Starfall and seriously considering Reading Eggs and Math Seeds for her. She is fairly smart. Knows her numbers, can count to 50 with no/little help. Can read soft vowel words like cat, help, stop, dog, etc. A current favorite of hers is the toddler board book of Hop on Pop. Just not sure where to start.  2) What does your homeschool classroom look like? Is it a dedicated room in your house? I don't really have that though I probably could move some stuff around. I was thinking of making a homeschool wall. I want a cork board and a white board. Maybe some school-like decorations. Anyway, just wondering what everyone else's room/ area looks like.



I haven't used BFIAR, but I've looked at it and it really doesn't look like much other than a good list of books you probably already have! ("Good Night Moon", "Runaway  Bunny", "Corduroy", etc.)  I would probably just go right ahead with FIAR and just do what you want from it. It's pretty "pick-n-choose" anyway. I am using it, albeit not regularly as I would like, for the 3rd time through with my 5yo dd. The books are like old friends now! I also really like the Rod & Staff preschool workbook series. They are inexpensive and very low key. My younger three have all really liked them. My son did Reading Eggs and liked it. I think they come up on Homeschool Buyers Co-op from time to time. My 5yo likes ABC Mouse, mostly to play but I think she does get some educational value other than feeding her virtual hamster!

As far as a classroom, we have bookshelves in the dining room so that is technically our "school room". Of course the X-box is also in there so maybe "entertainment room" would be more appropriate! My highschooler has all her stuff in her room. She brings out what she needs help with. We do her Chemistry experiments in the kitchen on a card table. Each of the younger kids has a medium Rubbermaid bin with their current books in them. I have IKEA boxes for DVD's so their math, Latin, art, and other misc. educational DVD's are technically supposed to live in there. Nothing gets me madder faster than "I can't find the Math-U-See disc!". The kids are ever so slowly starting to realize that so have been better about immediately putting them back where they belong. Most of their "seat work" is done on the kitchen table. We don't have desks currently, other than my oldest who has one in her bedroom. We do have a small hand me down Pottery Barn Kids table and chairs that my 5yo uses from time to time. It lives in the school room and also has boxes of science stuff on it currently. We have a large white board that I hung in the breakfast room, where our kitchen table is. It is used for lesson, reminders and such. I also have a small, table top white board easel that I really like. I am contemplating getting an alphabet poster or banner to put above the marker board. I think it will help dd5 with handwriting, although she does know most of her letters already. 

How exciting that you get to start again with a little one! I have cried each time my kids have read their first words, nothing beats that!


----------



## Aliceacc

Hi everyone,

I'm a high school math teacher,in a non- common core school.  We're going to IPads next year,  and I'm in the process of finishing writing an Algebra I textbook for us to use.

It's more explanation than examples, all in easy to understand language.  At the suggestion of my department chair this morning,  I'm thinking about trying to get it published

So here's my question....what now?  If YOU were looking for this book, where would you go to find it?  A particular publisher or curriculum company?  Amazon? 

Do I turn to the education magazine that has already published some articles I've written?



Any guidance you can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nighttowll

Aliceacc said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm a high school math teacher,in a non- common core school.  We're going to IPads next year,  and I'm in the process of finishing writing an Algebra I textbook for us to use.  It's more explanation than examples, all in easy to understand language.  At the suggestion of my department chair this morning,  I'm thinking about trying to get it published  So here's my question....what now?  If YOU were looking for this book, where would you go to find it?  A particular publisher or curriculum company?  Amazon?  Do I turn to the education magazine that has already published some articles I've written?  Any guidance you can offer would be greatly appreciated.



I know many people use Rainbow Resources to source curriculum. It's kind of the be all end all of everything that exists, but a booth at one of the major curriculum fairs probably wouldn't hurt either. You can never have a enough publicity, so your magazine probably isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## chris31997

Gitts2008 said:


> I had posted a few times awhile back about DD being bullied and not knowing if we should home school. Then I posted that we were going to home school. Well, we did it!
> 
> I want to thank you all for giving me the initial support that I needed to home school DD. It was not an easy undertaking but we made it through. DD still technically has three more weeks left of school, but we are basically done. With the exception of me messing up her CAT test scantron and her having to re-take it...Long story
> 
> To those that are on the fence: Home schooling is not that scary...really it is not. DD sliced her finger open with a knife at the beginning of the school year. It was very bad. She could not "do" school work. I of course panicked....How can we do our lessons if she can't write....Well DUH it's ok there are so many days in the year that we can just make it up. Some days we just stayed in our PJ's and watched Outrageous Science videos or "how do they do that?" This winter was brutally cold...so we went to Florida for three weeks and hooked up with a homeschooling group there.
> 
> What I could not teach, I looked up. What I did not know, I looked up. When I needed a mom break...I gave independent work. I took it slow and we got through it. We covered more science than needed, not enough history, but that's OK. DD learned. DD was not put in danger by going back to school. Yes, I am the weird mom who homeschools, but that's ok.
> 
> Does drama happen in homeschooling? YES! why I still  have no idea,  but I just removed myself from the situation of people. On a side note: why must people push their religious  beliefs on others...why...oh...why...That was my biggest problem. We are not religious and too many people were who were not acepting of other who do not have Jesus in their lives.
> 
> So, if you are on the fence on homeschooling: It is the best experieince that you can give your child. Reach out for help, it's there. Don't listen to those who feel that you are brainwashing your child.
> 
> Thanks again for being there for me in the begining. I needed Disney'ers to help me and you did.




Good for you for taking the plunge and becoming one of the crazy ones

The joys of homeschooling: taking extra days when needed, extra time, and study what/where you want or need


----------



## Aliceacc

nighttowll said:


> I know many people use Rainbow Resources to source curriculum. It's kind of the be all end all of everything that exists, but a booth at one of the major curriculum fairs probably wouldn't hurt either. You can never have a enough publicity, so your magazine probably isn't a bad idea either.



Thanks; I'll look into it.


----------



## Gitts2008

chris31997 said:


> Good for you for taking the plunge and becoming one of the crazy ones  The joys of homeschooling: taking extra days when needed, extra time, and study what/where you want or need



Thanks


----------



## MissNurse

Hey, everybody! I am kind of at a loss. We love homeschooling, but my two are having some issues with friends. They simply don't have many. We live in a small town (moved here 3 yrs ago) with a new tiny homeschool group.  Most of the kids are younger than them. Mine are 9 and 12. We attend church, and they are a part of the youth group, but the church is about 1/2 hr away, so they only really see those kids during scheduled church activities. We all went to church camp last week, and I saw that they were having trouble fitting in with these kids. Don't get me wrong, no one was mean or anything. These kids all go to school together and more or less grew up together.  I noticed that my two just pretty much hung out with each other or me.  I made them go off with the other kids a few times.  They had a good time and both said they want to go back next year.  The only available extracurricular activities around here is sports.  Neither of my kids are athletic or want to be.  Baseball is the big thing, and DS (9) does not want to do that.  We live in a great neighborhood, and there are a few kids that they run around with occasionally, but none close by are DD's age.  They are all way younger. There is ONE girl in our homeschool group that she really likes and gets along with well.  I am just frustrated trying to find something for them to really get involved in.  I would be open to starting something through our homeschool group, if I could get an idea. DD is very naturally talented in art/drawing, but I don't really have any resources for that.  DS is totally zoned out on video games. I am really trying to limit that, but I don't know what to encourage for him to do. We live in the South, and the heat is brutal.  I hate to send him outside for very long!! Sorry to get so long-winded, but do any of you have any suggestions? TIA!!!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Since it is summer how about a book/movie club?  You could do it one or two afternoons a month and invite all the kids right around your kid's ages.
We've done book clubs for years and they keep on growing.
Books I would suggest to start with - 
Johnny Tremain
The Phantom Tollbooth
The Jungle Book
Robin Hood
Ben and Me
All have great movies and are good reads.
Hang in there, things always slow in the summer and there will probably be more new homeschoolers this fall joining the homeschool group you belong to.


----------



## lovemy4sweeties

Do you have an online homeschool group in your area? A lot of our group outings are posted to an online group. I can understand that it must be very difficult for you to see your kids not connecting. If your kids aren't athletic, maybe you could find an art class, drama club, swimming classes, or any club that is organize through your town. It doesn't necessarily have to be homeschool classes. Although, if you can find some homeschool classes your kids can attend that would be even better. Once you've met a few kids who your kids connect with, maybe you could organize a weekly hang out group for kids close to your kids ages.


----------



## gerberdaisy1234

MissNurse said:


> Hey, everybody! I am kind of at a loss. We love homeschooling, but my two are having some issues with friends. They simply don't have many. We live in a small town (moved here 3 yrs ago) with a new tiny homeschool group.  Most of the kids are younger than them. Mine are 9 and 12. We attend church, and they are a part of the youth group, but the church is about 1/2 hr away, so they only really see those kids during scheduled church activities. We all went to church camp last week, and I saw that they were having trouble fitting in with these kids. Don't get me wrong, no one was mean or anything. These kids all go to school together and more or less grew up together.  I noticed that my two just pretty much hung out with each other or me.  I made them go off with the other kids a few times.  They had a good time and both said they want to go back next year.  The only available extracurricular activities around here is sports.  Neither of my kids are athletic or want to be.  Baseball is the big thing, and DS (9) does not want to do that.  We live in a great neighborhood, and there are a few kids that they run around with occasionally, but none close by are DD's age.  They are all way younger. There is ONE girl in our homeschool group that she really likes and gets along with well.  I am just frustrated trying to find something for them to really get involved in.  I would be open to starting something through our homeschool group, if I could get an idea. DD is very naturally talented in art/drawing, but I don't really have any resources for that.  DS is totally zoned out on video games. I am really trying to limit that, but I don't know what to encourage for him to do. We live in the South, and the heat is brutal.  I hate to send him outside for very long!! Sorry to get so long-winded, but do any of you have any suggestions? TIA!!!




If your DD likes art- creating an art class can be easy and fun. You might need to charge a materials fee. You can pick an artist, read a book from the children's nonfiction section at the library, share some photos of examples of his/her style, provide the materials for the kids to create. Let the kids have at it! Or if you are looking for more instruction there are lots of video programs online or that you can order. Just set up the TV and provide materials (or a list that each child needs to bring)

Does you DS play Minecraft? There are many ideas for groups that you can do with that. I won't list those since I am not sure if he plays Minecraft. Also homeschool buyers co-op has offers with youth digital from time to time for courses in app design, 3D game design, etc. if you need that link,  pm me.  

When it comes to friends- quality is better than quantity.


----------



## MissNurse

gerberdaisy1234 said:


> If your DD likes art- creating an art class can be easy and fun. You might need to charge a materials fee. You can pick an artist, read a book from the children's nonfiction section at the library, share some photos of examples of his/her style, provide the materials for the kids to create. Let the kids have at it! Or if you are looking for more instruction there are lots of video programs online or that you can order. Just set up the TV and provide materials (or a list that each child needs to bring)
> 
> Does you DS play Minecraft? There are many ideas for groups that you can do with that. I won't list those since I am not sure if he plays Minecraft. Also homeschool buyers co-op has offers with youth digital from time to time for courses in app design, 3D game design, etc. if you need that link,  pm me.
> 
> When it comes to friends- quality is better than quantity.



Thank you for your reply. I agree that quality is always better than quantity. Our family is just having issues as a whole connecting with people in this community. My DS does play Minecraft as well as DD.  They play online with many different people (under our supervision, of course). DS has made good friends with a boy from England.  They chat all the time and play Minecraft.  They laugh at each other's accents.  It's kind of funny.  Anyway, I would definitely appreciate the group ideas!!  Thank you!


----------



## nighttowll

MissNurse said:


> Hey, everybody! I am kind of at a loss. We love homeschooling, but my two are having some issues with friends. They simply don't have many. We live in a small town (moved here 3 yrs ago) with a new tiny homeschool group.  Most of the kids are younger than them. Mine are 9 and 12. We attend church, and they are a part of the youth group, but the church is about 1/2 hr away, so they only really see those kids during scheduled church activities. We all went to church camp last week, and I saw that they were having trouble fitting in with these kids. Don't get me wrong, no one was mean or anything. These kids all go to school together and more or less grew up together.  I noticed that my two just pretty much hung out with each other or me.  I made them go off with the other kids a few times.  They had a good time and both said they want to go back next year.  The only available extracurricular activities around here is sports.  Neither of my kids are athletic or want to be.  Baseball is the big thing, and DS (9) does not want to do that.  We live in a great neighborhood, and there are a few kids that they run around with occasionally, but none close by are DD's age.  They are all way younger. There is ONE girl in our homeschool group that she really likes and gets along with well.  I am just frustrated trying to find something for them to really get involved in.  I would be open to starting something through our homeschool group, if I could get an idea. DD is very naturally talented in art/drawing, but I don't really have any resources for that.  DS is totally zoned out on video games. I am really trying to limit that, but I don't know what to encourage for him to do. We live in the South, and the heat is brutal.  I hate to send him outside for very long!! Sorry to get so long-winded, but do any of you have any suggestions? TIA!!!



Are there no other larger towns or cities nearby? I know you probably wouldn't want to drive 30 mins to an hour every day, but maybe you could find a group you could meet up with once a week or just for special field trips and stuff. Where I live, lots of people come from all the smaller neighboring towns to join groups in the larger city, and most cities offer a lot more programs. For instance, many zoos, museums, and parks have homeschool programs. Also, check local gyms, the library, YMCA, and bookstores. I know all of those offer homeschool programs where I live.

Also, do you have a regional group for your state? You can usually get in contact with that group online, and see all the meets ups and special events for your region. Again, you might need to drive to attend some of the events, especially field trips, but it could be a good way to meet people who might be just a town over, you didn't even realize where there.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Has anyone here done the Disney Youth Programs? (Preferably at WDW, but either resort)
http://www.disneyyouth.com/

We are homeschooling for the first time this year 
I saw the website yesterday and was very excited about what I saw. Since the price of the Individual classes is basically the cost of a park ticket, I was wondering how long the actual class part of it takes? 

We are Annual Passholders, so I'm not so worried about the park hours, etc. 

It's looks to be a very cool program. 

P.S. I used the forums search engine to find other threads, but couldn't find one Youth Program specific.


----------



## Aliceacc

Princess_Nikki said:


> Has anyone here done the Disney Youth Programs? (Preferably at WDW, but either resort)
> http://www.disneyyouth.com/
> 
> We are homeschooling for the first time this year
> I saw the website yesterday and was very excited about what I saw. Since the price of the Individual classes is basically the cost of a park ticket, I was wondering how long the actual class part of it takes?
> 
> We are Annual Passholders, so I'm not so worried about the park hours, etc.
> 
> It's looks to be a very cool program.
> 
> P.S. I used the forums search engine to find other threads, but couldn't find one Youth Program specific.



We did the YES program in 2012.

I took my older 2 to do Making Waves w/ Marine Carreers. My husband took our youngest, at the same time, to do Synergy in Science.

We LOVED our class. (My husband thought the other class was just ehhh.)

As I recall, the class was from about 9 or 9:30 until about noon-- almost to the minute whatever the website had promised. We learned a lot, and had a great time.

I was careful to take a class that included some indoor time. We're both teachers, so we can only go during the summer. I didn't want something at AK that would have us out in the heat and sunshine for hours on end on a hot day.


----------



## MissNurse

nighttowll said:


> Are there no other larger towns or cities nearby? I know you probably wouldn't want to drive 30 mins to an hour every day, but maybe you could find a group you could meet up with once a week or just for special field trips and stuff. Where I live, lots of people come from all the smaller neighboring towns to join groups in the larger city, and most cities offer a lot more programs. For instance, many zoos, museums, and parks have homeschool programs. Also, check local gyms, the library, YMCA, and bookstores. I know all of those offer homeschool programs where I live.
> 
> Also, do you have a regional group for your state? You can usually get in contact with that group online, and see all the meets ups and special events for your region. Again, you might need to drive to attend some of the events, especially field trips, but it could be a good way to meet people who might be just a town over, you didn't even realize where there.



There is a larger group in a town about an hour from here.  They meet weekly, and I've considered going.


----------



## Ellester

Aliceacc said:


> We did the YES program in 2012.  I took my older 2 to do Making Waves w/ Marine Carreers. My husband took our youngest, at the same time, to do Synergy in Science.  We LOVED our class. (My husband thought the other class was just ehhh.)  As I recall, the class was from about 9 or 9:30 until about noon-- almost to the minute whatever the website had promised. We learned a lot, and had a great time.  I was careful to take a class that included some indoor time. We're both teachers, so we can only go during the summer. I didn't want something at AK that would have us out in the heat and sunshine for hours on end on a hot day.



My husband also took my oldest (she was 14 at the time) to the Marine Careers class in 2012 (October). They both said it was OK, not amazing but worth it for the ticket savings. Of course, with an AP that wouldn't apply to you. It started before park opening, like 8? and went till 11:15 or so.


----------



## Happiest mommy

Hello All!!! just wanted to come by and say Thank you!!! we HS for the first time this year and I loved it!!! yes it was scary in the begining but with your guidance and groups I found we did it!!!!! Thank you DISers it was a great 1st year!!!!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Hey y'all,
Any word on when Jan/Feb 2015 homeschool/YES will be announced?
I'm trying to decide if I should book room only on best guess dates and move it if necessary or wait and possibly miss the ADR window. 
Does anyone have insight/suggestions?


----------



## vleeth

Happiest mommy said:


> Hello All!!! just wanted to come by and say Thank you!!! we HS for the first time this year and I loved it!!! yes it was scary in the begining but with your guidance and groups I found we did it!!!!! Thank you DISers it was a great 1st year!!!!!



It was our first year as well.  And I agree, it was a great first year!

Now I'm off to do some  and some science.


----------



## MommyBell08

Hello everyone! Im looking at an online curriculum next years for my DS who is six. He is advanced and a avid self learner. Im considering online learning with subbing his science if its not advanced enough for him or doesn't keep his interest. Any ideas? Im considering time4learning but IDK.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Do any of you have a child who just doesn't care if school takes all day?  
It drives me up a tree when one kid takes sooooo much longer and I really try to be patient.


----------



## jahber

cruisecrasher said:


> Do any of you have a child who just doesn't care if school takes all day? It drives me up a tree when one kid takes sooooo much longer and I really try to be patient.



I used to. But my time is valuable, so I remind the kids throughout the day when school is "over."  After that time, anything they still have to do is "homework," and it has to be completed without me.  They aren't allowed to have any electronics/tv/go to friends' houses/toys until school is done.  It has worked well for us. And one of mine is extremely stubborn and reluctant to work.   For that kiddo, a stop watch works wonders. He competes against himself to see how fast he can complete a task. As time has gone on, my expectations for handwriting and accuracy have increased. But at first it was just a race to complete the task at all. Seriously, 1st grade was taking 4 hours. That's about twice as long as sit-down, direct instruction should have taken for that particular kid. 

Good luck!


----------



## seven dwarfs

MommyBell08 said:


> Hello everyone! Im looking at an online curriculum next years for my DS who is six. He is advanced and a avid self learner. Im considering online learning with subbing his science if its not advanced enough for him or doesn't keep his interest. Any ideas? Im considering time4learning but IDK.



Look into Bob Jones University.  This is a bible base curriculum though, so not sure if that matters.  They have a system with the DVD where you can change a subject up a grade which may help you.  Their school is already advanced for the grade in my opinion.  I have used it since K with my kids and love it. It is $$ but I don't want to limit my kids education based on saving money.  I feel I can cut corners in other areas which is more worth it.


----------



## cruisecrasher

jahber said:


> I used to. But my time is valuable, so I remind the kids throughout the day when school is "over."  After that time, anything they still have to do is "homework," and it has to be completed without me.  They aren't allowed to have any electronics/tv/go to friends' houses/toys until school is done.  It has worked well for us. And one of mine is extremely stubborn and reluctant to work.   For that kiddo, a stop watch works wonders. He competes against himself to see how fast he can complete a task. As time has gone on, my expectations for handwriting and accuracy have increased. But at first it was just a race to complete the task at all. Seriously, 1st grade was taking 4 hours. That's about twice as long as sit-down, direct instruction should have taken for that particular kid.  Good luck!


Thank you. 
I sat down and explained time to him as money. (You get one penny each hour to spend as you want, you can spend as many pennies on school as you would like, but school goes first and free time goes later. Etc.)
School is going much faster now!


----------



## jahber

cruisecrasher said:


> Thank you. I sat down and explained time to him as money. (You get one penny each hour to spend as you want, you can spend as many pennies on school as you would like, but school goes first and free time goes later. Etc.) School is going much faster now!



I'm so glad. What a great idea to help him understand!


----------



## beffiegirl

Hoping someone can help push me in the right direction. My DS13 wants to be homeschooled. I have tried doing research but it sounds confusing. He's going into 8th grade. He gets A's and B's. Has no learning problems. He's has been picked on since 6th grade. He has a growth hormone deficiency. So he is shorter than all the kids even the girls by a foot. He is on hormones so he is growing slowly. He just can't stand kids and their stupidity. I'm fine with homeschooling but I don't think I could do it. I'm not book smart. I barely finished high school. My husband is book smart and went to college, but he works long hours. My son wants to go to a good college for computers. I want him to do something online. I saw K12, but there is no free public online school in my state(NJ) only private$$$. I don't mind paying but one school was $6000 for a year! There was another Keystone for $2000, but I saw some bad reviews. What are my other choices?? It can't be only those two. We are not religious. And my son does not want to join a group with other teens. He wants to be alone. He has been going to therapy to help with the social anxiety. How do I find the right online school that will give him the best education? I also have two other kids DD9(ADHD) who likes school because of her friends. And DS5 going to kindergarten.TIA!


----------



## chris31997

beffiegirl said:


> Hoping someone can help push me in the right direction. My DS13 wants to be homeschooled. I have tried doing research but it sounds confusing. He's going into 8th grade. He gets A's and B's. Has no learning problems. He's has been picked on since 6th grade. He has a growth hormone deficiency. So he is shorter than all the kids even the girls by a foot. He is on hormones so he is growing slowly. He just can't stand kids and their stupidity. I'm fine with homeschooling but I don't think I could do it. I'm not book smart. I barely finished high school. My husband is book smart and went to college, but he works long hours. My son wants to go to a good college for computers. I want him to do something online. I saw K12, but there is no free public online school in my state(NJ) only private$$$. I don't mind paying but one school was $6000 for a year! There was another Keystone for $2000, but I saw some bad reviews. What are my other choices?? It can't be only those two. We are not religious. And my son does not want to join a group with other teens. He wants to be alone. He has been going to therapy to help with the social anxiety. How do I find the right online school that will give him the best education? I also have two other kids DD9(ADHD) who likes school because of her friends. And DS5 going to kindergarten.TIA!




There are curriculum out there.  You do not have to be book smart to teach him.  The great thing is you can learn right along with him and he does not have to know it   By asking why XYZ is the answer or works that way, he "teaches" you, hehehe.  The other thing to make great use of are the teacher manuals and answer books to aid you in explaining things.

I am very familiar with religious curriculum so I'm not going to recommend any.  

But there are programs out there that will help your son learn programing and computers. He can start now.  We had friends whose son did.  I wish I could remember what he used.  But he learned/learning programing.

I also want to encourage you that this is something that you can do.  It is possible to provide an environment for your son to learn and thrive.

I also want to encourage you to keep your son in therapy.  I'm a little concerned that he wants to be alone.  That is not good for anyone.  You would need to make an effort to get him out of the house and socialize with people. I know he has anxiety and it is an issue.  But he does not need to shut down.

I would also recommend finding a group and joining it.  Homeschoolers can be more accepting, most of the time.  We are a weird bunch.

Collages are becoming more accepting of homeschoolers.  If you homeschool in high school you will need to track hours and other things.  But that is for another day.

Come back with any and all questions we can help


----------



## sarahtar

Hey! 
1) I'm new to this thread, but not to homeschooling. We'll start up the school year next week, with a 5th grader, a Kindergartener, and a Preschooler. We call ourselves Eclectic Classical schoolers, lol.

2) for beffiegirl: Does your local school (or any nearby school to which you could open enroll) have a homeschool assistance program? Sometimes schools will let homeschoolers use the same textbooks they are using in the school, for free. That's just one option.


----------



## smscrapbooks

We are going to Disney in October and this will be our first time trying the Disney Youth Education Program. My kids do a hybrid of school and homeschool. They go to school 3 days a week from 8:25-12:30 and then two days a week I homeschool them following the teacher's lesson plans. The entire school follows this pattern. Anyway, our school requires each student to get in 12 educational hours during fall break; then they must complete a project board and do an oral report on the topic they chose. This year my 5 and 7 year old are using Mission:Space as their springboard for their topic. We've been studying astronaut training, moon landings, the space shuttle components, etc. We've learned alot and it will culminate with our Mission:Space visit. We're also taking a 2 1/2 hour class at the MK on "how things move". We can count this towards our educational hours. I was wondering if anyone knows of a compiled list of topics for study based off of the Disney parks. I would love to keep doing this each year.


----------



## cruisecrasher

smscrapbooks said:


> We are going to Disney in October and this will be our first time trying the Disney Youth Education Program. My kids do a hybrid of school and homeschool. They go to school 3 days a week from 8:25-12:30 and then two days a week I homeschool them following the teacher's lesson plans. The entire school follows this pattern. Anyway, our school requires each student to get in 12 educational hours during fall break; then they must complete a project board and do an oral report on the topic they chose. This year my 5 and 7 year old are using Mission:Space as their springboard for their topic. We've been studying astronaut training, moon landings, the space shuttle components, etc. We've learned alot and it will culminate with our Mission:Space visit. We're also taking a 2 1/2 hour class at the MK on "how things move". We can count this towards our educational hours. I was wondering if anyone knows of a compiled list of topics for study based off of the Disney parks. I would love to keep doing this each year.


Have you seen magical mouse schoolhouse? Jodi puts a ton of educational Disney parks ideas up. 

http://www.magicalmouseschoolhouse.com


----------



## wasnotafan

First full day of the new school year for DS 7th grade and DD 5th grade.  We have home-schooled before so it isn't all new to us but are still finding what works best.  Best wishes to all the new and returning home-schoolers.


----------



## beffiegirl

So I'm trying to decide between private online school or myself teaching him? He's in 8th grade. I'm so worried. The online school looks like him teaching himself, so I'm wondering should I do it myself. Need a lot of info. Where do you buy the books( with answer key). And what books do you recommend? TIA


----------



## wasnotafan

beffiegirl said:


> So I'm trying to decide between private online school or myself teaching him? He's in 8th grade. I'm so worried. The online school looks like him teaching himself, so I'm wondering should I do it myself. Need a lot of info. Where do you buy the books( with answer key). And what books do you recommend? TIA



There are a lot of different sources out there for books and curricula.  We finally found Saxon Math and the kids really like it and it works well for them.  We do a variety of sources.  This website helped us out http://www.hslda.org/highschool/curriculum.asp


----------



## kohlby

beffiegirl said:


> So I'm trying to decide between private online school or myself teaching him? He's in 8th grade. I'm so worried. The online school looks like him teaching himself, so I'm wondering should I do it myself. Need a lot of info. Where do you buy the books( with answer key). And what books do you recommend? TIA



There are so many different resources out there that it's hard to recommend anything without knowing what you're looking for.  Some people don't use any formal curriculums.  We do a mix.  My 7th grader read Lies My Teacher Told Me for his social studies.  Then he moved on to watching Boy in the Striped Pajamas and Life is Beautiful and discussing them - so interest based tailored to him.  It's a curriculum in a way, but not a formal one.  But his math is a formal curriculum, but one he picked, Art of Problem Solving.  I don't want to go on and on about what we use though since I don't have enough info to make good suggestions.

If you're new to homeschooling, I'd suggest deschooling first.  Let your child learn to love learning again.  Let him take the lead completely.  Chances are, you BOTH need to learn that you don't need to do things the way the public school system does.  That means that I wouldn't rush out to get formal curriculums quite yet.

For curriculums, the website homeschool reviews is a good starting point - but they don't have some of my favorites on there.  Before I gave any suggestions, I'd need to know if you want secular or religious.  What specific subjects you're interested in finding formal curriculums for.  What is your child's learning style?  Is your child struggling, average, advanced?  And what are your child's interests?  The best curriculum for one family can be a terrible fit for another.  Also, don't forget to get your child's input.  At 8th grade, it's time for him to start realizing that he has a great deal of control over his learning.  That doesn't mean you need to fully unschool if you're not interested in that, but that his input should matter.


----------



## beffiegirl

kohlby: Well my problem is that I don't understand homeschool in a whole. I don't understand that I can homeschool my kid up to graduation and he'll get into a ivy league school for example. Don't good universities  want to see certain work, grades and test. My DS is pretty smart when he applies himself. Advance in math, great in history but needs a little help in writing. My other problem is what if he wants to go back to school in 9th grade. Which I would love! I have to talk to the High school and see what is needed for him to enter 9th grade. He wants to do an online school but I can't find a good one. They all have bad reviews and they cost$$. The only reason he wants to stay home is because he has been picked on for a couple of years. We moved last year because he hated his school.(bad ratings) So we moved to a good school with excellent reviews and he liked it at first but he can't make friends and their kind of mean. I don't think he give it a chance because he was jaded from the last school with being picked on. He's scared.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Yes, you'd need your homeschool child to get a good education to get into college. 
Good SATs or good ACTs, a thorough transcript and good strong essays. Volunteer work and hobbies help. 

Just the same as if they went to public school.

If you're concerned specifically about high school and all that I was reading a pretty in depth site the other day, but my preferred way of getting information would be checking with my local homeschool association. They will know what works best within your state's regulations.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Here are some of the sites I started with: 
http://www.hslda.org/highschool/
http://www.thehomescholar.com


----------



## sarahtar

If there are specific colleges you're looking at for your son, such as if you really meant that you want him to go to an ivy league college, contact those specific colleges to find out what they require from homeschooled students. (http://www.princeton.edu/admission/applyingforadmission/tips_for_home_schooled/  is Princeton's page for HS kids, for example, but actually talking to someone at the school is probably better.)


----------



## poohguys

Well we survived our 1st year of homeschooling   Still a little nervous about the upcoming year.  I am looking for recommendations for 8th grade World Geography.  Also anyone have a good idea of how to get a kid who hates to write up to speed?  

Thanks!


----------



## dreamweaver84

Hi, all! I've been a loooooong time lurker on the Dis, but when I saw a homeschool thread, I decided it was my cue to finally jump in! 

DH and I live near Memphis (but in Arkansas) and have two boys, ages 8 and 6. We are entering our fourth year of homeschooling, but we are very laid back and pretty eclectic in our educational philosophy. We have a WDW trip scheduled for November (our first!) and absolutely cannot wait!


----------



## cruisecrasher

dreamweaver84 said:


> Hi, all! I've been a loooooong time lurker on the Dis, but when I saw a homeschool thread, I decided it was my cue to finally jump in!  DH and I live near Memphis (but in Arkansas) and have two boys, ages 8 and 6. We are entering our fourth year of homeschooling, but we are very laid back and pretty eclectic in our educational philosophy. We have a WDW trip scheduled for November (our first!) and absolutely cannot wait!


Welcome to the boards!


----------



## antree

My son will be starting 7th grade work. At the last minute I decided against going back to K12.
So I am trying to come up with other options quickly.

Anyone use A Beka? I am reading different reviews on it.
How about using it for, Hiastory? Math? Spelling/Vocabulary? 

do you recommend something else for me to look it to.

THank You

I know I am 7 yrs too late in asking, but what recordes do you keep? I have used Horizon and K12 only in the past. I kept the workbooks that were done. The testing books or pages that came with it. I never did report cards. Did I make a mistake and not keep the right type of records?


----------



## ssommerville

I started reading this thread a few days ago and I'm so glad I found it.  I'm only about halfway through it, but I've already gotten so many great ideas from all of you.  I am a homeschooling single mom of 4 pretty great kids.  I have DD14, DD13, DS12, and DS2.  Public school was torture for me and I always planned to homeschool my own kids, but being a single parent with a full time job it took a long time for me to finally build up the courage to jump into it.  I pulled the three oldest out of public school a year and a half ago and I will never send them back.  Right now my youngest is in a developmental daycare but will age out of that at 3 and I don't intend to ever put him into the public school system.  We started time4learning right after I took the kids out of school and we liked it, but I would like to see it be more in depth with some of the lessons.  Last year, we pretty much unschooled all year.  The kids followed their own interests and we had some light curriculum and it was good.  We all learned quite a bit and had a lot of fun with it but they want more structure this year.  I've got a hodgepodge of books and I'm considering doing time4learning again and supplementing with some of the things I already have, but I'm not sure.  I have an entire curriculum in books, so I may end up just using books this year and reevaluate next year.  We leave for Disney in 11 days and we're not starting school until we get back, so I've still got a little time to figure it out.  Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## PrinceOfPeace

Ahh! How exciting a homeschool thread!


----------



## PrinceOfPeace

I have 2yr old in Tot School, a 4yr old in K4, and a 6yr old in 2nd grade. I do Abeka and classical teaching....but really am eclectic. Lol. Would really enjoy being a source of encouragement to those with younger kids.


----------



## wasnotafan

antree said:


> My son will be starting 7th grade work. At the last minute I decided against going back to K12.
> So I am trying to come up with other options quickly.
> 
> Anyone use A Beka? I am reading different reviews on it.
> How about using it for, Hiastory? Math? Spelling/Vocabulary?
> 
> do you recommend something else for me to look it to.
> 
> THank You
> 
> I know I am 7 yrs too late in asking, but what recordes do you keep? I have used Horizon and K12 only in the past. I kept the workbooks that were done. The testing books or pages that came with it. I never did report cards. Did I make a mistake and not keep the right type of records?



We have used Abeka for spelling/vocabulary.  It was OK.  We struggled with math but finally found Saxon math and the kids and teacher/mom love it!

Records depend on your state, but our local district contacted us last spring and needed copies of our attendance records.  We also do a report card quarterly.


----------



## antree

Anyone here from NJ?  Wondering what you do for homeschool and if you report to anyone? 

TIA


----------



## poohguys

antree said:
			
		

> Anyone here from NJ?  Wondering what you do for homeschool and if you report to anyone?
> 
> TIA



I am in NJ.  We pulled DS out of school last year in November.  We were able to get all of the workbooks he was using.  We ended up buying the Saxon Math.  We will be using the Saxon math again this year.  Just putting together everything else ourselves.  If you are not already enrolled in school you do not have to do anything. if you are in school you need to notify them that you will be homeschooling your child.


----------



## antree

We were nevered enrolled in school. I went to enroll him when he started Kindergarten but for reason we never went through with it. I did try calling the Board of Education 3 times between K and 1st grade, they were never able to give me answer if I had to do anything, they never knew if I had to talk to sonmeone. Finally after my last call they said I didn't have to do anything, so I didn't.
I tried calling the school to see if there were books they can help me with, their response was "we don't have to help you at all". All that did was remind me I was doing the right thing and homeschooling him.
now we are coming uo to 7 grade, I would like him to get his 8th grade diploma, I know the school he would be in right now had homeschoolers 8 yrs ago when my DD was there.
He doesn't want to go to school, he wants to continue homeschooling.
I don't want to rock the boat and contact the school since we never did anything about him being home schooled. I guess I just want to make sure he is where he should be and that everything is OK.


----------



## beffiegirl

I live in NJ, and my DS13 is going in to 8th. He is enrolled but wants to be homeschooled. I was told to unregister him, thats it. I did call High School and asked about if I home schooled him this year and wants to go to high school next year, what I needed to do. They said they can't refuse him, but if I kept records I would be fine. And to make sure he does Algebra 1. Pretty easy so looks like I'm a homeschooling mom. Though I'm worried about next year for 9th. It looks complicated to get him ready for college. Which they had more choices for accredited online private schools, that don't want a lot of money.
But most of the people in the NJ schools systems don't know to much. I had to ask around too. Shocked that up tight NJ has no rules.


----------



## antree

I found the info.


----------



## vleeth

antree said:


> I found the info.



There is a test online (free) that you print out and the results tell you what book you need.

Basically 7/6 is the average 7th grade and advanced 6th grade.


----------



## antree

Great, thank you. I think 8/7 is what we need, but do you have the link to the test?

TIA


----------



## vleeth

http://www.sonlight.com/uploads/saxon_middle_placement.pdf

My daughter took this test at the end of 2nd grade and she made it into 6/5 my one question.  It only took a few lessons to realize it was too much for her.  We got 5/4 and that was much better.  She's now 4th grade age and doing just fine with 6/5.  So I would say that the placement test is helpful, but don't take it as law.


----------



## antree

vleeth said:


> http://www.sonlight.com/uploads/saxon_middle_placement.pdf
> 
> My daughter took this test at the end of 2nd grade and she made it into 6/5 my one question.  It only took a few lessons to realize it was too much for her.  We got 5/4 and that was much better.  She's now 4th grade age and doing just fine with 6/5.  So I would say that the placement test is helpful, but don't take it as law.




Thank You


----------



## vleeth

antree said:


> Thank You



You're welcome!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Did anyone else homeschool through summer?


----------



## vleeth

cruisecrasher said:


> Did anyone else homeschool through summer?



We do!  This was our second summer.  I love that we have the freedom to take off whenever we want during the year and still be ahead.  Plus we don't have to review everything from having such an extended break.


----------



## chris31997

cruisecrasher said:


> Did anyone else homeschool through summer?



Unoffically   It is usually full of fun "field trips", time with family, and reading....lots of reading


----------



## Polishnavy

We had to go through most of June due to not starting on time last year. So we had about 6 weeks of summer. We will see how life goes for this year.


----------



## quandrea

Hi all. I've been homeschooling my dd for two years. This is our third and it's been great. We just added her five yo twin brother and sister to the mix and I am reeling with the workload, the chaos and juggling the demands of the three of them. I feel like I'm spending all my time with the little ones. It seems I can hardly get to my ten year old. We started six days ago and I already feel like packing it in. Don't even ask about the laundry and state of the house. 

Here's what I do with the twins. 

Direct instruction math
Calendar
Direct instruction reading
Printing
Journal
Two phonics pages
Two pages of "does it belong?" Game
Free choice

My older daughter

Direct instruction math
Direct instruction language
Reading
French
Science
Journal
Social studies
We will do art on occasion for fun


Any pointers, words of encouragement?  I need help!


----------



## NokOnHarts

quandrea said:


> Hi all. I've been homeschooling my dd for two years. This is our third and it's been great. We just added her five yo twin brother and sister to the mix and I am reeling with the workload, the chaos and juggling the demands of the three of them. I feel like I'm spending all my time with the little ones. It seems I can hardly get to my ten year old. We started six days ago and I already feel like packing it in. Don't even ask about the laundry and state of the house.
> 
> Here's what I do with the twins.
> 
> Direct instruction math
> Calendar
> Direct instruction reading
> Printing
> Journal
> Two phonics pages
> Two pages of "does it belong?" Game
> Free choice
> 
> My older daughter
> 
> Direct instruction math
> Direct instruction language
> Reading
> French
> Science
> Journal
> Social studies
> We will do art on occasion for fun
> 
> 
> Any pointers, words of encouragement?  I need help!



I can sympathize with the feeling of being overwhelmed. I'm homeschooling two now and trying to figure out the best way to juggle it all. The one thing I would say is to remember that the huge benefit to homeschooling is that you are able to make it work for you, not you working for it. There are days when I feel like I accomplished a lot, and days where I have to be OK with what we were able to do. I always strive to hit all the days' goals but I have learned if I don't take that pressure off myself to have it perfect, I end up feeling stressed instead of enjoying and learning in the moments we have together. 

I don't know if you are already doing this, but I would give your 10 year old the assignments she can do on her own (reading, some math, journal, etc) while you focus on the tasks that your 5 year olds need help with most. Then, let them take a break and do something else while you sit and work with your 10 year old on things that need direct instruction. Also, are there subjects you can do only a few days of the week? I rotate between history and science (my curriculum has a 2 day a week plan) and between grammar and spelling, I do them every other day. We do reading, math and writing each day, but the rest is every other day which is much more manageable. 

We do a little at a time throughout the day, too, not all at one time, (sometimes together, sometimes one on one), but we take breaks throughout the day which allows me to get laundry done, clean the dishes (etc) and then focus on school again later. Your 10 year old is at a great age to be helping with housework too, and there is a lot you can learn by doing "real life" tasks. It doesn't all have to be workbook education. We work on a lot of science and math when my 6 year old helps me cook dinner, and laundry is a great task for 5 year olds, sorting by colors and counting, (etc) - I try to incorporate my kids in the daily tasks and learn together as we do them. It always goes slower with help, but if we are learning as we go then it counts as school, too.  HTH!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Hang in there! It didn't click for us until two weeks in. I second the having the kids help around the house.


----------



## quandrea

Thank you both so much. My 10 yo is working independently. She's great at that. We don't do every subject every day but I will let myself off the hook a bit. With my son I feel like I have to light a bomb under him to get things done. I feel like grouchy , mean mama all the time. I don't want to be that way.  

Anyway, today is a new day. We will get back at it. Hopefully we find our groove soon. I will work at being patient and take it as it comes. So glad to have this place to ask for support and help.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We are year-rounders and I have never been happier that we are than right now! We are headed to Disney in a week and will be there for 16 days!!! We are also doing 2 days of Universal and Cocoa Beach! <3 We NEEEEEED this break!! As we are driving though, the kids are bringing some school work with!


----------



## cruisecrasher

We had a Houston Zoo trip day today. The kids had the zoo keepers to themselves


----------



## chris31997

quandrea said:


> Hi all. I've been homeschooling my dd for two years. This is our third and it's been great. We just added her five yo twin brother and sister to the mix and I am reeling with the workload, the chaos and juggling the demands of the three of them. I feel like I'm spending all my time with the little ones. It seems I can hardly get to my ten year old. We started six days ago and I already feel like packing it in. Don't even ask about the laundry and state of the house.
> 
> Here's what I do with the twins.
> 
> Direct instruction math
> Calendar
> Direct instruction reading
> Printing
> Journal
> Two phonics pages
> Two pages of "does it belong?" Game
> Free choice
> 
> My older daughter
> 
> Direct instruction math
> Direct instruction language
> Reading
> French
> Science
> Journal
> Social studies
> We will do art on occasion for fun
> 
> 
> Any pointers, words of encouragement?  I need help!





Hang in there.  There are days when you wonder what you signed up for.

You gotta try high school math and then doing 2nd grade math at the same time.    You should have seen my head spin 

Something you may want to try for your game "Does it belong", laundry.  Having them seperate the clothes and help with that.  Having the kiddos help with laundry, dishes, grocery list, cooking, anything to do with the running of the house can be counted towards school.  It is practical ap of home economics.

Have the kiddos works together when possible like with the journal.

Enlist DD to teach the youngers their easier subjects so that you can get bills or something done.

Use art for instruction: make out of clay something that starts with the "ph" sound, draw about the books just read

For your son, make sure he is expending energy.  I have found that my DS can focus, be more helpful, and learn more after he exercises.  Wall sits, runs, jumping jacks, plank.  And on his worst days, he will stand while doing school and do exercises.

Sometimes, school happens in the car, at the library, or under the kitchen table.  So think outside the box when it comes time to do school.  Maybe do it outside at a picnic table, finding things that work with your phonics/reading lesson.  

Good luck you can do this


----------



## wasnotafan

Got behind on grading math homework and found out one of the kids just wrote 4 lessons of random numbers on the math homework to get it done quicker so we spent 2 1/2 hours yesterday redoing it.  Hopefully that will be the last time.


----------



## Fantastic4

Has anyone seen the Science of Imagineering series? Is it worth the cost or have you found them somewhere for cheap or rent?


----------



## staceyrhood

Fantastic4 said:


> Has anyone seen the Science of Imagineering series? Is it worth the cost or have you found them somewhere for cheap or rent?


They are great! My son, 7, watches them over and over. Got the DVDs on amazon.


----------



## sweetlovin'

wasnotafan said:


> Got behind on grading math homework and found out one of the kids just wrote 4 lessons of random numbers on the math homework to get it done quicker so we spent 2 1/2 hours yesterday redoing it.  Hopefully that will be the last time.



I just went through something similar with my 12yo.  I asked her if she was done with the science questions, turns out she only wrote one word answers.  UH, not happening.  The next day, I made her redo the assignment (and the experiment) and do the scheduled lesson for that day.  3 1/2 hours later... 

 Hopefully, she learned to answer in full and complete sentences.

 Next year,  I will be home schooling through summer.  We are headed to Hawaii in Sept and I do not want to take books with us!


----------



## chris31997

wasnotafan said:


> Got behind on grading math homework and found out one of the kids just wrote 4 lessons of random numbers on the math homework to get it done quicker so we spent 2 1/2 hours yesterday redoing it.  Hopefully that will be the last time.



Went thru that also.  I had a huge eraser and erased all the work for 2 weeks and made DD make that up.  Then when I checked her work, I had the eraser with me.  She knew if she did it for 1 answer I would erase all her work.  One time that was all it took


----------



## quandrea

chris31997 said:


> Hang in there.  There are days when you wonder what you signed up for.
> 
> You gotta try high school math and then doing 2nd grade math at the same time.    You should have seen my head spin
> 
> Something you may want to try for your game "Does it belong", laundry.  Having them seperate the clothes and help with that.  Having the kiddos help with laundry, dishes, grocery list, cooking, anything to do with the running of the house can be counted towards school.  It is practical ap of home economics.
> 
> Have the kiddos works together when possible like with the journal.
> 
> Enlist DD to teach the youngers their easier subjects so that you can get bills or something done.
> 
> Use art for instruction: make out of clay something that starts with the "ph" sound, draw about the books just read
> 
> For your son, make sure he is expending energy.  I have found that my DS can focus, be more helpful, and learn more after he exercises.  Wall sits, runs, jumping jacks, plank.  And on his worst days, he will stand while doing school and do exercises.
> 
> Sometimes, school happens in the car, at the library, or under the kitchen table.  So think outside the box when it comes time to do school.  Maybe do it outside at a picnic table, finding things that work with your phonics/reading lesson.
> 
> Good luck you can do this



Thanks so much. I think we've found our grove. It's still tough to get my son moving but he's getting there. We are in a nice routine. My son just started throwing up so probably no school tomorrow. Dd has the shakes too. Oh well. Back at it Monday.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Ok. We're finally wanting to go to homeschool days at the beginning of 2015. When might they announce this?


----------



## momimouse27

We have had a pretty good, but late, start this year.  We are reading Kingdom Keepers as our book this year.  .  I'm still searching for the right math and history books, but were doing good.  

Btw, my son enjoys listening to Disney music on Live365 while were doing schoolwork


----------



## Fantastic4

We are new to homeschooling this year (4th and 2nd grade) do you have a budget you care to share that you spend each year? I'm a little overwhelmed with the cost of all this!  (And yes, I know my children are worth it, but the funds only go so far)


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

How does everyone keep the relatives/neighbors/friends from interrupting their school day?  I hope someone has exp. with a situation like mine.  BTW-we have homeschooled all along.  DS are 16 and 18 so HS.

I have stopped taking calls during the day from people(unless DH) so that has helped over the years.  the kids friends are older now, have activities,homework,jobs... so they text instead of showing up "to play". 

The big problem is my parents.  They moved here a few years ago after retiring and want to come by most days.  They used to come by around 3/4 so I could work with it but it still was disrupting as we weren't always done or I may have shopping/errands to do for the day.  They want to sit and chat and have a snack.

Last year they started showing up early in the day. They would just sit right down at the table where we are working and chatter!  Go make some tea, get a snack, walk the back yard, see what we have in the pantry or frig...even just them sitting there is disturbing, the dogs gets riled up and wants to play...that kind of thing.  

I have asked them not to come over during the day and they just do.  We've been thru this time and time again.  Now my sis is living with them and she comes as well and is a total chatterbox.  I am at a loss short of changing the locks and alarm code to keep them out. I 've told them, texted them, even put up signs saying we are "in school-come back later" on the doors?

If Anyone has ANY suggestions, I am happy to try them.  This has me very stressed.

I again texted them before starting school and they still are doing it.


----------



## jcano

4HOLIDAYS said:


> How does everyone keep the relatives/neighbors/friends from interrupting their school day?  I hope someone has exp. with a situation like mine.  BTW-we have homeschooled all along.  DS are 16 and 18 so HS.  I have stopped taking calls during the day from people(unless DH) so that has helped over the years.  the kids friends are older now, have activities,homework,jobs... so they text instead of showing up "to play".  The big problem is my parents.  They moved here a few years ago after retiring and want to come by most days.  They used to come by around 3/4 so I could work with it but it still was disrupting as we weren't always done or I may have shopping/errands to do for the day.  They want to sit and chat and have a snack.  Last year they started showing up early in the day. They would just sit right down at the table where we are working and chatter!  Go make some tea, get a snack, walk the back yard, see what we have in the pantry or frig...even just them sitting there is disturbing, the dogs gets riled up and wants to play...that kind of thing.  I have asked them not to come over during the day and they just do.  We've been thru this time and time again.  Now my sis is living with them and she comes as well and is a total chatterbox.  I am at a loss short of changing the locks and alarm code to keep them out. I 've told them, texted them, even put up signs saying we are "in school-come back later" on the doors?  If Anyone has ANY suggestions, I am happy to try them.  This has me very stressed.  I again texted them before starting school and they still are doing it.



So what happens if you don't answer the door?  Or if you answer, but turn them away - "sorry, we'd love to see you, but legally we have to finish our school day."?


----------



## NokOnHarts

Fantastic4 said:


> We are new to homeschooling this year (4th and 2nd grade) do you have a budget you care to share that you spend each year? I'm a little overwhelmed with the cost of all this!  (And yes, I know my children are worth it, but the funds only go so far)



Do you have any homeschool stores / used bookstores in your area? We have a store in my area that you can buy and sell your used schoolbooks and that is my foremost resource! Stores like half-price books or amazon are good for used books, too. Anything I can't find used, I research curriculum that I like that is in my budget and stick with that. My other huge resource is the library! I know not everyone has a good one near them but I have been surprised how much curriculum I've found through there. Many of my science books, the grammar curriculum I use for my DD, geography studies and all books we use for reading are "real books" that we get there. I just renew as needed. Using a "real book" school approach vs. solely textbook helps with that, too. There are many affordable unit studies online and lots of free stuff too, though I use those mostly as supplements.


----------



## momimouse27

4HOLIDAYS said:


> How does everyone keep the relatives/neighbors/friends from interrupting their school day?  I hope someone has exp. with a situation like mine.  BTW-we have homeschooled all along.  DS are 16 and 18 so HS.  I have stopped taking calls during the day from people(unless DH) so that has helped over the years.  the kids friends are older now, have activities,homework,jobs... so they text instead of showing up "to play".  The big problem is my parents.  They moved here a few years ago after retiring and want to come by most days.  They used to come by around 3/4 so I could work with it but it still was disrupting as we weren't always done or I may have shopping/errands to do for the day.  They want to sit and chat and have a snack.  Last year they started showing up early in the day. They would just sit right down at the table where we are working and chatter!  Go make some tea, get a snack, walk the back yard, see what we have in the pantry or frig...even just them sitting there is disturbing, the dogs gets riled up and wants to play...that kind of thing.  I have asked them not to come over during the day and they just do.  We've been thru this time and time again.  Now my sis is living with them and she comes as well and is a total chatterbox.  I am at a loss short of changing the locks and alarm code to keep them out. I 've told them, texted them, even put up signs saying we are "in school-come back later" on the doors?  If Anyone has ANY suggestions, I am happy to try them.  This has me very stressed.  I again texted them before starting school and they still are doing it.



Bless your heart!  That's tough.  My mom and my brother live in our basement.  Yeah.  My mom I'm fine with cause she just can't afford to stay on her own with her fixed income.  My brother is another story...

Anyway, sometimes I get so annoyed.  Sometimes they make a lot of noise or my mom is chatting with my daughter when she's supposed to be working.  My brother -even though his heart is in the right place- literally stands over my son(who has ASD and loses focus easily) and asks "what ya doing?"). Ughhhhh!  

I have an idea or two.  Maybe nothing but just a thought...had you thought of heading to the library a day or two a week?  Maybe a nearby bookstore?  The library is a good quiet place for schoolwork.  You could also head to the park if the weather is nice.  If you aren't there then they can't interrupt


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

To momimouse27...your brother sounds like my dad!  I am happy to hear that I am not the only one with that issue!

 Also about not answering the door , they have had a key and alarm codes since they lived with us when first moving down.  They stayed about a month and after the first week we gave up on school for the most part until they moved out.  None of us got sleep because they are up and down to get snacks , watch tv, bathroom,...ALL NIGHT LONG .  That was a very long month.

When the boys were little we used to go to the beach, park, poolside...to do schoolwork.  Now a lot of the work is PC based as well as books.

I called my parents yesterday to discuss then again sent a text to confirm what I had said.  I know they feel hurt but hopefully get past it.

We are just starting up again-we went thru July this year.  My son had a friend staying with us 10 days prior to starting college at the end of August , then a week vacation, then my DS18 had surg(on his nose and sinuses) so he is just getting to where he can look down a little to write.

This is DS18 last yr - I am kind of sad.  I really enjoy being able to spend this time with my boys and realize it will only be me and DS16 next year.  

 We will onli do 1/2 days for about a week to ease back in. I am just working on getting the oys back to a normal wake time- today I dragged them out of bed at 10!   And to eat in the AM before school.   I think we'll start with just math, language, sci, all the favorites for right now.


----------



## momimouse27

. Now I feel better about oversleeping til 10:30 this morning!  

Good luck with everything. I also have 17 yr old daughter whose almost done . I'll be sad when she's gone.


----------



## vleeth

Fantastic4 said:


> We are new to homeschooling this year (4th and 2nd grade) do you have a budget you care to share that you spend each year? I'm a little overwhelmed with the cost of all this!  (And yes, I know my children are worth it, but the funds only go so far)



I have a 4th grader.  We do History and Science using books from the library.  Her Math (Saxon) and English (Rod & Staff) I have purchased used from a facebook group. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## chris31997

Fantastic4 said:


> We are new to homeschooling this year (4th and 2nd grade) do you have a budget you care to share that you spend each year? I'm a little overwhelmed with the cost of all this!  (And yes, I know my children are worth it, but the funds only go so far)



I try to stay under $300 for 2 kiddos.  Had one in high school.  Now I'm down to 1 and aim to stay under $150.  This just includes books and school supplies.  I often shop sales.  I second looking for homeschool groups that have used curriculum sales.  I also make use of the library for reading books and other non consumable items.  We get a lot of science and history from there.




4HOLIDAYS said:


> How does everyone keep the relatives/neighbors/friends from interrupting their school day?  I hope someone has exp. with a situation like mine.  BTW-we have homeschooled all along.  DS are 16 and 18 so HS.
> 
> I have stopped taking calls during the day from people(unless DH) so that has helped over the years.  the kids friends are older now, have activities,homework,jobs... so they text instead of showing up "to play".
> 
> The big problem is my parents.  They moved here a few years ago after retiring and want to come by most days.  They used to come by around 3/4 so I could work with it but it still was disrupting as we weren't always done or I may have shopping/errands to do for the day.  They want to sit and chat and have a snack.
> 
> Last year they started showing up early in the day. They would just sit right down at the table where we are working and chatter!  Go make some tea, get a snack, walk the back yard, see what we have in the pantry or frig...even just them sitting there is disturbing, the dogs gets riled up and wants to play...that kind of thing.
> 
> I have asked them not to come over during the day and they just do.  We've been thru this time and time again.  Now my sis is living with them and she comes as well and is a total chatterbox.  I am at a loss short of changing the locks and alarm code to keep them out. I 've told them, texted them, even put up signs saying we are "in school-come back later" on the doors?
> 
> If Anyone has ANY suggestions, I am happy to try them.  This has me very stressed.
> 
> I again texted them before starting school and they still are doing it.




I was going to suggest the library.  I totally understand the need for computer time.  Having some work done in the car while enroute there.  DS, only 8, gets alot of reading done in the car.  Saves my sanity

The other thing I would suggest would be to schedule a "date" with family.  A luncheon.  Yes, school is important but so is time with family and reinforcing those relationships.  Or enlist family in getting kids to volunteer in the community.

I would also have family assist in teaching and taking kids to activites.

If at all possible, try to think out of the box when it comes to school time.  Why does school have to be between 8-3???  Maybe online work can get done, after dinner or on Saturdays.  But only if that works for you.  Don't know if that is possible.  We have had that capability.  To schedule at off times.


----------



## vleeth

4HOLIDAYS said:


> I called my parents yesterday to discuss then again sent a text to confirm what I had said.  I know they feel hurt but hopefully get past it.



Did this help the situation?


----------



## beffiegirl

For all of you that have a teen in 9th +, what do keep records of? My son is in 8th but advanced in math. Just started thinking about keeping records for college. What do you need for your child who wants to attend college? I keep everything, but just wondering how you show that you did x amount of math, english,etc? I'm sure they will get tested too,(SAT), but I want to make sure that I'm teaching and showing proper work. Thank so much! New at this!


----------



## momimouse27

Not sure what state you're in, but mine allows us the authority to create and sign our own transcripts.  Many of the colleges here have really been forced to accept homeschoolers over time because there are so many.  I'm working on making my daughters transcript since she's a senior this year.  HSLDA has some examples you can go by, I think.


----------



## beffiegirl

I'm in NJ. So you just make your own transcripts? Did you have her tested(LSAT,SAT) Or what ever they're suppose to take. Also did you use certain books for high school courses? I was thinking of getting him Saxon math for Algebra. Does it matter what books you use for high school? Sorry so many questions. I'm freaking out. I doesn't help that all of my friends and family think I'm crazy for home schooling. Even my kid's  doctors look at me strange. I think my kids happiness is important. They hate school. My oldest ds13 has social issues, he was picked on and my dd10 has ADHD and cries every day before school. She wants to be home schooled asap. So far it is going good with ds,though he finishes the work really quick. He's reading Ender games for reading. He does math and science every day. He does writing assignments every other day. I just have to figure out social studies.


----------



## vleeth

cruisecrasher said:


> Ok. We're finally wanting to go to homeschool days at the beginning of 2015. When might they announce this?



Probably not until after the fall one is over.


----------



## mom2att

beffiegirl said:


> I'm in NJ. So you just make your own transcripts? Did you have her tested(LSAT,SAT) Or what ever they're suppose to take. Also did you use certain books for high school courses?



I've found this site has great info for homeschooling high school that is not state-specific.

My daughter "graduated" in May from homeschooling.  She was accepted at every college she applied to with transcripts that I created, plus SAT scores.  I used our state's graduation requirements as our minimum, and looked at each specific college's recommendations for admission to go from there.  Every college is different in what they want, and most have specific requirements for homeschoolers (sometimes different than those for traditionally-schooled students, sometimes not).

Start keeping track now by a simple spreadsheet, and start investigating now as to what colleges are looking for.  My role as the parent of a homeschooled teen was all about "guidance counselor" and less about "teacher," but when considering the college application process, that is an equally important role.


----------



## momimouse27

I live in GA and we're required to test every 3 years with a standardized test.  We used Iowa testing through BJU.  This year her "test" will be her ACT test.  We won't be done until summer because she's behind on her math credits.


----------



## vleeth

momimouse27 said:


> I live in GA and we're required to test every 3 years with a standardized test.  We used Iowa testing through BJU.  This year her "test" will be her ACT test.  We won't be done until summer because she's behind on her math credits.



We have the option (in Louisiana) to either test every year, submit a portfolio or have a certified teacher write a letter.  So we do the IOWA testing.  Hopefully taking the Iowa will help with the ACT.


----------



## beffiegirl

Thanks so much! I feel a little bit better. Sometimes I worry that I'm not doing this right. I know he is learning but I worry if it's enough. Thanks again!


----------



## olwyngdh

Just needed to AAARRRGGGHHH!!! at people who understand. If effort were rain, this house would be dryer than the Sahara right now. Coming up with 3-5 questions and looking for information about them is not writing down 3 words with question marks next to them and then not bothering to look outside the book when you are given a list of 9 websites to consult.

Aaaarrrggghhh!!!!! 

Thank you, I feel better and less inclined to pop her head off like she were a dandelion. I now return you to your hopefully more engaged children and wish you a better homeschool day than I am having.


----------



## antree

olwyngdh said:


> Just needed to AAARRRGGGHHH!!! at people who understand. If effort were rain, this house would be dryer than the Sahara right now. Coming up with 3-5 questions and looking for information about them is not writing down 3 words with question marks next to them and then not bothering to look outside the book when you are given a list of 9 websites to consult.
> 
> Aaaarrrggghhh!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I feel better and less inclined to pop her head off like she were a dandelion. I now return you to your hopefully more engaged children and wish you a better homeschool day than I am having.



OH I get it.  Had a long talk today with son. Start doing more I am not doing  it for you or go to a class room.  He wants homeschooling so let's  see.  Just one of the days here too.


----------



## vleeth

I really enjoyed the part about the dandelion!


----------



## momimouse27

My son has a habit of powering through his work in order to get it done early.  He really just wants his video game, and even though the rule is no video games til after 3, he thinks he can talk me into getting them...so the new rule is if he does it too quick I'll add more work!  Sometimes he can whine up a storm and I want to pull my hair out!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

I let mine finish school early if they want to push through as long as they're being accurate and complete. If they finish, they can pull forward some from tomorrow, go read, play quietly in their rooms, or earn money by doing bonus chores. If they've pulled forward all their work so that Friday is only group lessons, we finish up super early and go for a bike ride, swim, etc.


----------



## olwyngdh

I think part of the problem is her 5 day a week dance schedule (17-20 hrs a week depending on her performance team schedule), so she knows if she doesn't get it done before we have to leave, she can pick up where she left off the next day. I am tempted to buy a bell and put her on a time schedule like she would have in a school, but I don't want to stop her from the rabbit trailing where she really is engaged and learning a lot. And she would still have to finish the next day what she doesn't get done so all it would really do is frustrate us both even more! A lot of the kids do homework at the studio on their breaks between classes, but she only has a break on tuesday and it is difficult for her to do a lot of her work there because of needing internet.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I'm in round two of the Disney Parks Moms Panel. Anyone else?
Oh. And school went super fast today.


----------



## momimouse27

Me too!  I'm excited and nervous...


----------



## chris31997

olwyngdh said:


> I think part of the problem is her 5 day a week dance schedule (17-20 hrs a week depending on her performance team schedule), so she knows if she doesn't get it done before we have to leave, she can pick up where she left off the next day. I am tempted to buy a bell and put her on a time schedule like she would have in a school, but I don't want to stop her from the rabbit trailing where she really is engaged and learning a lot. And she would still have to finish the next day what she doesn't get done so all it would really do is frustrate us both even more! A lot of the kids do homework at the studio on their breaks between classes, but she only has a break on tuesday and it is difficult for her to do a lot of her work there because of needing internet.



This is why I love homeschooling.  Finish it today or finish it tomorrow.  As long as it is done by the end of the week, we are golden.

Think of the skills your DD is learning.  Prioritizing, going in depth on a schedule, and appreciation for what she has.

We were there.  My DD learned all those and much more.  To this day she is grateful that she was homeschooled and could work school around dance unlike some of her dance friends.  Her school never suffered.  

Now if I can get DS to the same place


----------



## olwyngdh

chris31997 said:


> This is why I love homeschooling.  Finish it today or finish it tomorrow.  As long as it is done by the end of the week, we are golden.  Think of the skills your DD is learning.  Prioritizing, going in depth on a schedule, and appreciation for what she has.  We were there.  My DD learned all those and much more.  To this day she is grateful that she was homeschooled and could work school around dance unlike some of her dance friends.  Her school never suffered.  Now if I can get DS to the same place



Thank you. I needed to hear that.


----------



## cruisecrasher

momimouse27 said:


> Me too!  I'm excited and nervous...


Me too!
After doing my app in snatches of free time Tuesday between questions, My "daughter" helping me for most of it, I finished writing with plenty of help from the kiddos. (What are five words that mean the same as good?)
Then Chris got a stomach bug, so he was out for the evening. I stayed up uploading. 
Hitting the submit button never felt so good!
And right back to homeschool.


----------



## cruisecrasher

It seems like homeschool has made our last year last hectic than private school. I sat down and thought about it and realized we were spending two hours a day driving and dropping (schools let out an hour early for the preK). Never mind the lack of hurrying along my kids before they are properly awake. 
Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Polishnavy

DS has only ever been homeschooled but I can't imagine doing the morning rush and driving all over the place to pick up every day. It sounds exhausting!


----------



## zela02

cruisecrasher said:


> It seems like homeschool has made our last year last hectic than private school. I sat down and thought about it and realized we were spending two hours a day driving and dropping (schools let out an hour early for the preK). Never mind the lack of hurrying along my kids before they are properly awake. Has anyone else noticed this?



We do a co-op class once a week for 10 weeks. I just commented I can't imagine going back to getting kids up and out the door 5 days a week, 9 months a year. Lol


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Does anyone know the date of the Student Seminar in Jan or Feb of 2015?


----------



## allisonjones

Hi Everyone!  I am so excited I found this group.  We are in year 3 of homeschooling and love it.  We just got off the Disney Wonder and our kids got hands on learning from Mexico!  You cannot beat those experiences.  We are lucky enough to live in Orlando, so Disney World is a weekly "learning experience" for us.  

What kind of homeschool activities do you do at Disney World?


----------



## threebeesatdisney

threebeesatdisney said:


> Does anyone know the date of the Student Seminar in Jan or Feb of 2015?



Just found out it is Feb 5, 2015! https://www.studentguest.com/studentseminars/


----------



## nighttowll

olwyngdh said:


> I am tempted to buy a bell and put her on a time schedule like she would have in a school.



We actually did this, well not a bell, a timer. But it worked great. Although our issues were do more to learning disabilities, than outright procrastination. The timer really helped her stay on track. Otherwise, she would get way too distracted and an hour would pass and she would only have 3 questions answered and not even realize how long it had been.

But in your case, as long as she gets the work done correctly within whatever timeframe you have set for her, I wouldn't worry too much. Let real life consequences teach her not to procrastinate. Like - well you put off your math, so now you have to stay home to do it, instead of going to the movies with your friends. That sort of thing.

Good luck.


----------



## saraschoening

Hi Everyone!! I am new to the board and new to homeschooling this year. My DD is in the third grade and for the first 3 years was in public school, she was rushed along and didn't even start reading until i pulled her out this year to homeschool her. None of her teachers cared and after meeting after meeting I learned that I was going to have to do this myself. My DD is so smart and I feel horrible for ever doubting her.She just needs that one on one guidance. 

We do have some issues staying focused and she does have some issues settling into her work. We have an appointment with our pediatrician in Jan for possibly ADHD. I was wondering has anyone else had issues getting your child to settle and focus? and does anyone else have a child who is homeschooled with ADHD? Please let me know what works for you!! Also can anyone recommend any children typing sites?

Thank you.


----------



## chris31997

saraschoening said:


> Hi Everyone!! I am new to the board and new to homeschooling this year. My DD is in the third grade and for the first 3 years was in public school, she was rushed along and didn't even start reading until i pulled her out this year to homeschool her. None of her teachers cared and after meeting after meeting I learned that I was going to have to do this myself. My DD is so smart and I feel horrible for ever doubting her.She just needs that one on one guidance.
> 
> We do have some issues staying focused and she does have some issues settling into her work. We have an appointment with our pediatrician in Jan for possibly ADHD. I was wondering has anyone else had issues getting your child to settle and focus? and does anyone else have a child who is homeschooled with ADHD? Please let me know what works for you!! Also can anyone recommend any children typing sites?
> 
> Thank you.




I had friends whose son was on meds in school, but at home was off the meds.  When focus was lost, son was sent outside to jump on trampoline for 10 minutes or do something very active.  They were also told that their son could have black coffee: no ccream/sugar, or diet mountain dew.  Their son needed the caffine to focus not the calories.  This was coming from a Dr.  We had others who would have their kiddos sit on yoga balls.

For my DS, we start our day with a run anywhere from 1 to 3 mile(have worked up to this).  We also will stop school so that he can get the wiggles out.  He will go run our stairs, do some jujitsu exercises, squats.  All body weight exercises.  

Another thing that happens alot: school happens with DS standing at the table or hims lying on the floor.

As for typing, we have used JumpStart and other typing games.  I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Polishnavy

A coworkers son has had great success with sitting on an exercise ball while working on school. It drives his mom nuts to watch him though!


----------



## saraschoening

I have heard about the exercise ball and I think that I will now try it.

We try and stop for the wiggles too... we have a little routine that we do. 

I am going to try the coffee (fingers crossed) and see what happens. I have actually also heard that gum helps.. yet to see that one who though for us. 

Thanks for the tips, I really do appreciate it.

I really find that us homeschoolers have to stick together. There is a certain stigma that people have about us without even getting to know us, our children, or our situation. Personally I think that I have made the best choice for my child. May not be the best for all children but for mine it is. 

Once again, thank you.


----------



## momimouse27

After some not so successful math attempts, I finally ordered Life of Fred.  I was skeptical, as I'd read mixed reviews.  We got kidneys(for my 12 year old who struggles with math).  Even though that's probably a good bit below his level, I want him to truly 'get it' before we move on.  Well, I have to say, I've never before seen my son LOOK FORWARD to math...ever!  He thinks the stories are funny and there's no more complaining.  I am more than happy so far, and we've only used it for a week now.


----------



## bellebud

momimouse27 said:


> After some not so successful math attempts, I finally ordered Life of Fred.  I was skeptical, as I'd read mixed reviews.  We got kidneys(for my 12 year old who struggles with math).  Even though that's probably a good bit below his level, I want him to truly 'get it' before we move on.  Well, I have to say, I've never before seen my son LOOK FORWARD to math...ever!  He thinks the stories are funny and there's no more complaining.  I am more than happy so far, and we've only used it for a week now.



both of my kids loved LoF!  great books


----------



## lynetteSC

Hello - this is our first year homeschooling! So far, we are loving the flexibility and time together! 

Are you posters above using Life of Fred as your only math curriculum? Love the rest of our curriculum, just think he'd be more "excited" with something more interesting!


----------



## momimouse27

As for us, yes, we are using life of Fred as our only curriculum.  But, my son has ASD and he gets really frustrated with math.  So, I want him not to dread doing it, and for me im concentrating on him completing a lesson and not necessarily amount of work but content...if that makes any sense!


----------



## olwyngdh

We only use LoF. DD12 is on Beginning Algebra currently, and we had to go back and re-do a couple chapters because she got confused and couldn't figure out where she lost it, but the glory of homeschooling is that we can do that--regular school she would just be lost for the rest of the year.


----------



## momimouse27

My son told me yesterday that he "kind of doesn't hate school anymore" and when I asked why he said "because he can earn video game time and because he likes life of Fred".  Go figure!


----------



## MommyBryn

Does anyone here use the Monarch online courses?  I homeschool my almost 9 year old, 6 year old, and 4 year old (and have a 1 year old helper  ) and am thinking of doing the 4th/5th grade Science and History/Geography online courses through Monarch next year.  I don't know anyone personally who has used them though.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Hey there.  I'm an on and off again homeschooler.  We have done it all.  Public school, virtual school, charter school, and home school.  Currently I'm doing preschool at home with my 4 yr old, and my 15 yr old is at a local classical charter school.  But we are contemplating homeschooling the teenager again next year.  She has a passion for videography and wants to be able to really focus on that and her current school has nothing in this area.  

Anyway I just wanted to pop in here and say hi.


----------



## lovethattink

MommyBryn said:


> Does anyone here use the Monarch online courses?  I homeschool my almost 9 year old, 6 year old, and 4 year old (and have a 1 year old helper  ) and am thinking of doing the 4th/5th grade Science and History/Geography online courses through Monarch next year.  I don't know anyone personally who has used them though.



My oldest son used switched on instead.  When we were inquiring about Monarch I asked what happens if you don't have Internet service for some reason.  Living in FL, I was thinking about hurricanes.  The rep from Alpha Omega suggested Switched On. He used that for 11th and 12th grades along with dual enrollment at a college.


----------



## theyoungs07

We use Switched on Schoolhouse for some classes, Science, History...etc.  We enjoy using it and it does not require an internet connection.  We have had internet issues when trying to do an online (webex) class and that's too much stress to introduce.  SOS is great except I have to delete some Science units once they get to 5th grade (they start trying to teach young earth science which we do not agree with at all).  I have an 8th grader, a 6th grader, a 5th grader, a 3rd grader, a 1st grader, preschooler, two pre-pre schoolers   and the 5th grader on up have used SOS for a class or two and they like it.  If you have multiple PCs, you can connect them together over wi-fi and multiple kids can work on it at once.


----------



## wasnotafan

Anybody else getting ready to start?  August 10 for DS and DD 8th and 6th grade respectively.


----------



## MommyBryn

We are starting August 3rd.  4th grade, 2nd grade, K/1st grade and pre-k!  Very excited, we have some new material this year and we are trying a different routine/schedule.


----------



## vleeth

We go year round...but cut way back during the summer.  It will be back to a full schedule in 2 weeks and a new co op in 3 weeks.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

_We go year round also.  Lots of math and reading during the summer months.  Things will start to pick up here around mid-August.  She's my last one to see through, 8th grade this year.  We're looking to start taking some CLEPs this year too.
Can't believe I've been doing this for over 17 years, the time has flown by!_


----------



## tabrizia

We go year round too, though this past week, next week and the following week they have off because of camp and going to my parents' without me.  When I follow them to my parents' we'll do some backyard bird and animal studies and work on math until we get home and get back into the full swing of things for fall.  We're starting at a co-op this fall as well which should be fun.


----------



## Polishnavy

We only took July off and get back into the full swing in August. I'm hoping to have 6 weeks of school done before our Disney trip in September. Also, our co-op will be starting its second year and I'm so hoping for more organization this year.

DS will be in second grade so I feel like I'm starting to get the hang of this homeschool thing.


----------



## kohlby

About Life of Fred, yes, we used that as the only curriculum for the most part.  My daughter started with MUS but was getting stressed out halfway through Delta.  She learned a lot through MUS and it was working to teach her - but she was stressed.  So, we switched to LoF.  She did all 10 elem books, 3 intermediate books, fractions, decimals&percents, pre-alg bio, and pre-alg econ without anything else.  I did add in Zaccaro to supplement the pre-algebra after she had finished those two books but that was more about making sure she had a very first based.  We moved out of LoF for Algebra I since she was no longer loving Fred.  But it worked for her for a while!

As for when we start, we started June 1st.  My kids had this past week off for summer camps though.  I live in the southeast, so it's hot.  It's even hotter than usual this summer.  We tend to take a LOT of days off in the spring - and a week here and there for vacations otherwise.


----------



## GusGus77

We start back August 11th. I have a second grader and pre-k. I think I just decided on science (switching to Noeo from Apologia) and I am excited about that!  Now I just have to bite the bullet and order it and we will be all set. (Well, as far as owning the books- I still need to lesson plan for a few subjects!) I am getting very excited for the new school year, but also sad that the carefree days of summer are coming to a close. It seems weather wise this was our first full week of summer so we are just now getting into it being summer and it is almost over!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Seriously considering starting the Pre school Ciriculum on Timberdoodle with my 3yr old this fall. Anyone with experience with the curriculum have any thoughts?


----------



## OnlyDisney

I have a 7.5 year old boy with ADHD and sensory processing disorder and a 6 year old girl.
We homeschool year round but go lighter in the summer with just reading and math (mainly because of all the kids in the neighborhood knocking on the door ).

We're still using Moving Beyond the Page age 5-7 and 6-8.  We started age 5-7 last Sept with both kids but moved up our son to the 6-8 this past spring.  We're about half way through the age 5-7 and still in the first unit for age 6-8.  I love the curriculum and can get most of the books through the library.  The few that I can't I just order from Amazon as I need them.
My two nieces were living with me for a few months and used age 9-11.  I loved how I could print out the days instructions so they could be in charge of their own work. (I saved everything so my kids can use it in a few years also).

We had Handwriting Without Tears - Letters and Numbers for Me.  We used it for a few pages, but my kids weren't that interested.  I let my kids dictate to me instead.  Occasionally I'll print out a page for them to copy - like today I printed out a page for them to write the word "Saturday".  I really did like HWT and we'll probably start up with it again.

For math we use Life of Fred.  We started this last year with the first book, Apples.  My son took to it right away and he's now on Edgewood (we did take a break from LoF for a few months this spring though).  Our daughter was having a hard time so she took a break from it, but we just started Apples again with her and she's loving it now.
They also use Splash Math on their Ipads.  Son has the full program of grades 1-5; he's almost through the 1st grade level.  Daughter just has Kindergarten.  They love how they can use it on their own, occasionally asking me to read a problem to them.

Son reads a lot of BOB books.
I'm thinking of trying All about Reading with my daughter.  

We don't do everything every day or we might do multiple lessons in one day.  We also do lots of fun free stuff I find on pinterest.  There's also a local homeschool field trip group we particpate in, RiverCityFieldTrips.org.

Whew!  Sorry for the long post!  Sometimes it's nice to see everything spelled out.  There are days when I wonder if I'm doing the right thing.  I believe my kids will learn at their own pace and everything will work out in the end, but it can be hard to stick with it when, traditionally, kids are farther along at their age.


----------



## Veggie

Gracefulskinny said:


> Seriously considering starting the Pre school Ciriculum on Timberdoodle with my 3yr old this fall. Anyone with experience with the curriculum have any thoughts?


As a veteran homeschooling mom and a former teacher, I would advise you to not buy any packaged curriculum for a three year old, even if they are advanced.  Take them to the library, read books, play board games, do crafts, go on field trips, play with blocks, etc.  The Timbledoodle toys could be great ideas for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Veggie

OnlyDisney said:


> I have a 7.5 year old boy with ADHD and sensory processing disorder and a 6 year old girl.
> We homeschool year round but go lighter in the summer with just reading and math (mainly because of all the kids in the neighborhood knocking on the door ).
> 
> We're still using Moving Beyond the Page age 5-7 and 6-8.  We started age 5-7 last Sept with both kids but moved up our son to the 6-8 this past spring.  We're about half way through the age 5-7 and still in the first unit for age 6-8.  I love the curriculum and can get most of the books through the library.  The few that I can't I just order from Amazon as I need them.
> My two nieces were living with me for a few months and used age 9-11.  I loved how I could print out the days instructions so they could be in charge of their own work. (I saved everything so my kids can use it in a few years also).
> 
> We had Handwriting Without Tears - Letters and Numbers for Me.  We used it for a few pages, but my kids weren't that interested.  I let my kids dictate to me instead.  Occasionally I'll print out a page for them to copy - like today I printed out a page for them to write the word "Saturday".  I really did like HWT and we'll probably start up with it again.
> 
> For math we use Life of Fred.  We started this last year with the first book, Apples.  My son took to it right away and he's now on Edgewood (we did take a break from LoF for a few months this spring though).  Our daughter was having a hard time so she took a break from it, but we just started Apples again with her and she's loving it now.
> They also use Splash Math on their Ipads.  Son has the full program of grades 1-5; he's almost through the 1st grade level.  Daughter just has Kindergarten.  They love how they can use it on their own, occasionally asking me to read a problem to them.
> 
> Son reads a lot of BOB books.
> I'm thinking of trying All about Reading with my daughter.
> 
> We don't do everything every day or we might do multiple lessons in one day.  We also do lots of fun free stuff I find on pinterest.  There's also a local homeschool field trip group we particpate in, RiverCityFieldTrips.org.
> 
> Whew!  Sorry for the long post!  Sometimes it's nice to see everything spelled out.  There are days when I wonder if I'm doing the right thing.  I believe my kids will learn at their own pace and everything will work out in the end, but it can be hard to stick with it when, traditionally, kids are farther along at their age.


Your children sound like they are right on target and maybe even ahead in math.  We love Life of Fred too.  My daughter is now in Pre-Alegbra.  It is good.


----------



## tabrizia

OnlyDisney said:


> I'm thinking of trying All about Reading with my daughter.



I've used AAR with both my 8 year old and my 6 year old and I'm just starting pre-reading with my 4 year old at his request, I really like it has worked well for both my so far extremely different learners.  We have moved onto All About Spelling shortly after starting AAR 3 with my 8 year old because he knew most of the rules already and didn't like learning things he already knew.  


We are using AAR for my 6 year old this year, Michael Clay Thompson for my 8 year old, AAS for both (different levels), Handwriting without Tears and homemade lit for them this year for Language arts.

We'll use Beast Academy for Math for my 8 year old he's already been through LoF elementary once and I wanted to go into depth on some concepts before pre-algebra.  My 6 year old will do a mix of LoF and Singapore Math 2 before moving onto Beast Academy.

We're using History Odyssey for history plus tons of field trips and we're doing science at co-op and doing interest led science at home, where we read and do lots of experiments based on their current science interests.


----------



## fofinia

Hi! We finished our first year of homeschool back in May- 7th grade. I received a letter from the school asking us to resubmit for next year. They are also asking for "a performance evaluation of my child's academic progress during this past 2014-15 school year."

We are in Massachusetts. When you apply in MA (not sure of anywhere else) you are asked to choose a method for evaluation. choices:

1. a home visit with examples of student work from Sept to June
2. an independent report
3. standardized test results
4. other agreed upon method

When I filed I chose 4 and stated that dated work samples would be provided upon request. Which is similar to choice 1. But I would prefer to not have the school come to my home nor have to go in for a meeting at the school. I'm thinking I will send in the end unit tests from the past year. Oh we used Life Pac curriculum. Since it's not a virtual school just workbooks that I grade. It doesn't have a performance evaluation to submit. 

Is there an online performance evaluation that I can do and send in that would be acceptable? That anyone knows of? The school sent home a letter offering an assessment thru Star Reading and Math. But I didn't do that for the beginnning of 7th grade. So would probably not be right for post assessment. I also didn't do that assessment because it seemed as if it was something she would have to go into the high school to take.

Any advice? Thanks so much!


----------



## chris31997

fofinia said:


> Hi! We finished our first year of homeschool back in May- 7th grade. I received a letter from the school asking us to resubmit for next year. They are also asking for "a performance evaluation of my child's academic progress during this past 2014-15 school year."
> 
> We are in Massachusetts. When you apply in MA (not sure of anywhere else) you are asked to choose a method for evaluation. choices:
> 
> 1. a home visit with examples of student work from Sept to June
> 2. an independent report
> 3. standardized test results
> 4. other agreed upon method
> 
> When I filed I chose 4 and stated that dated work samples would be provided upon request. Which is similar to choice 1. But I would prefer to not have the school come to my home nor have to go in for a meeting at the school. I'm thinking I will send in the end unit tests from the past year. Oh we used Life Pac curriculum. Since it's not a virtual school just workbooks that I grade. It doesn't have a performance evaluation to submit.
> 
> Is there an online performance evaluation that I can do and send in that would be acceptable? That anyone knows of? The school sent home a letter offering an assessment thru Star Reading and Math. But I didn't do that for the beginnning of 7th grade. So would probably not be right for post assessment. I also didn't do that assessment because it seemed as if it was something she would have to go into the high school to take.
> 
> Any advice? Thanks so much!




CAT5 testing through Christian Liberty Press.  You can do it online and have the results back either that day or with in the week through email.  We have always tested through them.  

If you send anything in to the school, I would make a copy of it just in case it gets lost or misplaced.  I would also send it so that someone has to sign for it and you get notified(or can find out) who and when it was signed for.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Just to give you another option, we've used Seton testing for a number of years. http://www.setontesting.com/testing-products/
They offer a number of products.  
Totally agree with getting return receipts of anything you send to your county, state or school.


----------



## fofinia

chris31997 said:


> CAT5 testing through Christian Liberty Press.  You can do it online and have the results back either that day or with in the week through email.  We have always tested through them.
> 
> If you send anything in to the school, I would make a copy of it just in case it gets lost or misplaced.  I would also send it so that someone has to sign for it and you get notified(or can find out) who and when it was signed for.





DisHmsklMom said:


> Just to give you another option, we've used Seton testing for a number of years. http://www.setontesting.com/testing-products/
> They offer a number of products.
> Totally agree with getting return receipts of anything you send to your county, state or school.



Thank you very much! I'm looking them both up now!!!!


----------



## OnlyDisney

tabrizia said:


> I've used AAR with both my 8 year old and my 6 year old and I'm just starting pre-reading with my 4 year old at his request, I really like it has worked well for both my so far extremely different learners.  We have moved onto All About Spelling shortly after starting AAR 3 with my 8 year old because he knew most of the rules already and didn't like learning things he already knew.
> 
> 
> We are using AAR for my 6 year old this year, Michael Clay Thompson for my 8 year old, AAS for both (different levels), Handwriting without Tears and homemade lit for them this year for Language arts.
> 
> We'll use Beast Academy for Math for my 8 year old he's already been through LoF elementary once and I wanted to go into depth on some concepts before pre-algebra.  My 6 year old will do a mix of LoF and Singapore Math 2 before moving onto Beast Academy.
> 
> We're using History Odyssey for history plus tons of field trips and we're doing science at co-op and doing interest led science at home, where we read and do lots of experiments based on their current science interests.



I'm so glad to hear that All about Reading worked for you.  I've ordered the level 1 and it should be here later this week.


----------



## mandis77

Hey everyone!
We are relatively new to homeschooling (started Jan 2015).  I have a 7yo who is doing a combo of 1&2 grade work and a 4yo who is doing a little bit with Kumon workbooks.  We are using BookShark, HWT and Saxon Math and go year round.  Currently we are on a 4 week break because we are in the middle of a move.


----------



## h518may

Just thought I would say hi.  I will be homeschooling our DS for the first time this year.  He will be starting 6th grade.  We actually started schooling over the summer to see how things would go.  I think it will get easier once DD goes back to school.  We didn't like the middle schools available to us and decided homeschooling was a better option for now, don't have any clue if we will continue for one year or three.  Right now we just want to see how this year goes.


----------



## chris31997

mandis77 said:


> Hey everyone!
> We are relatively new to homeschooling (started Jan 2015).  I have a 7yo who is doing a combo of 1&2 grade work and a 4yo who is doing a little bit with Kumon workbooks.  We are using BookShark, HWT and Saxon Math and go year round.  Currently we are on a 4 week break because we are in the middle of a move.




Use the move as a hands on activity for the kiddos.  What a great way for them to learn about the new place, logistics of moving, packing, sorting, giving, selling, all sorts of new experiences that they normally won't be exposed to.  

It is something we try to do every time we move.  It helps our kids with the transition to the new location.



h518may said:


> Just thought I would say hi.  I will be homeschooling our DS for the first time this year.  He will be starting 6th grade.  We actually started schooling over the summer to see how things would go.  I think it will get easier once DD goes back to school.  We didn't like the middle schools available to us and decided homeschooling was a better option for now, don't have any clue if we will continue for one year or three.  Right now we just want to see how this year goes.




We have never planned to homeschool longer than a year.  Of course we just graduated our fist from high school and she is in college.  I tell people to take it one year at a time because you do not know what life will throw at you.


----------



## wasnotafan

First marking period ended yesterday.  Good year so far.  How is everyone else doing?


----------



## OnlyDisney

I just came across Real Science Odyssey and it looks interesting.  Has anyone used this science curriculum? 
What about Science in a Nutshell?  

We're secular homeschoolers trying to find a fun science program.


----------



## tabrizia

OnlyDisney said:


> I just came across Real Science Odyssey and it looks interesting.  Has anyone used this science curriculum?
> What about Science in a Nutshell?
> 
> We're secular homeschoolers trying to find a fun science program.




I really like RSO.  They have a try before you buy option that gives you the first 10 chapters or so of materiel.  They are a great secular company and their science classes have worked well for a number of my friends.  We're going to do Chem next year.


----------



## GusGus77

Going to Florida in February and was looking into Legoland. Wow! The homeschooler pricing is amazing!!! The only problem is that we are in Illinois where we have no documentation that we homeschool as nothing is required and we are not members of HSLDA or anything like that. So how do we show proof? Has anyone used these tickets and have any advice? Any other homeschool gems for being in Orlando?


----------



## tabrizia

GusGus77 said:


> Going to Florida in February and was looking into Legoland. Wow! The homeschooler pricing is amazing!!! The only problem is that we are in Illinois where we have no documentation that we homeschool as nothing is required and we are not members of HSLDA or anything like that. So how do we show proof? Has anyone used these tickets and have any advice? Any other homeschool gems for being in Orlando?




I think homeschooled buyers co orphans a student and teacher is card you can make for free and laminate.


----------



## kohlby

Ca


GusGus77 said:


> Going to Florida in February and was looking into Legoland. Wow! The homeschooler pricing is amazing!!! The only problem is that we are in Illinois where we have no documentation that we homeschool as nothing is required and we are not members of HSLDA or anything like that. So how do we show proof? Has anyone used these tickets and have any advice? Any other homeschool gems for being in Orlando?




Call Legoland and ask.  As for doing it, we've done it twice and will be doing it for a third time in a couple weeks.  They didn't even ask for any ID the first time, though I was ready to show it.  The second time, I was asked and showed a card that didn't even have my children's names on it and it was fine.  (I also had a letter with their names on it from my accountability group, but they didn't ask for that).  I've heard mixed things from people who have been recently- some want stricter proof and some don't ask.  (Though, the stricter proof people I read about were FL residents, so it could be that they understood the proof better).

As for other gems, we haven't done it but the Orlando Eye, wax museum, and aquarium had homeschool rates/days when I checked a little bit ago.


----------



## GusGus77

tabrizia said:


> I think homeschooled buyers co orphans a student and teacher is card you can make for free and laminate.



Yes, they do. I didn't know if that would be sufficient or not. I guess I will just call.


----------



## tabrizia

Erm thanks phone for changing co-op to co orphans, not exactly what I spelled.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

tabrizia said:


> Erm thanks phone for changing co-op to co orphans, not exactly what I spelled.


 I saw that earlier and wondered just what that could possibly mean!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I didn't realize lego land had homeschool discounts.  We are also going in Feb and just have the homeschool buyers coop card.  I hope that works!


----------



## Baklava

Has anyone else ever dealt with a homeschool group that is cliquish? Just feeling frustrated today by the direction a formerly good group has taken. Would love to know I'm not alone.

(Although I suppose that means wishing someone else had felt like this which isn't quite what I mean either.)


----------



## chris31997

Baklava said:


> Has anyone else ever dealt with a homeschool group that is cliquish? Just feeling frustrated today by the direction a formerly good group has taken. Would love to know I'm not alone.
> 
> (Although I suppose that means wishing someone else had felt like this which isn't quite what I mean either.)




Not cliquish.  But more that I had a hard time fitting in or relating to the group.  We are military so we move a lot.  Sometimes, it can be challenging.  Maybe it is time to find a new group or under this current group start a club that works for you(not to compete with)


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

You can use your HSLDA card, I too am in Illinois and that worked for us as well as the receipt for our curriculum called Seton Home Study.


----------



## GusGus77

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> You can use your HSLDA card, I too am in Illinois and that worked for us as well as the receipt for our curriculum called Seton Home Study.



We don't belong to HSLDA. Dd just turned 7 and we are in a very friendly homeschool area so we passed this year. We use some Seton but are not enrolled. (And got our books as hand me downs this year.)


----------



## mjaclyn

Hi Everyone!! 
I am currently researching different homeschool programs and would love some advice. Right now my kids are enrolled in a Montessori school, but will be homeschooled for Middle/High School. I have to admit, I'm a little apprehensive. It's scary to think that the quality of my kids education will be left entirely up to me. I'm not a teacher, so I'd like to find a program that offers help if the kids have any questions. Maybe I'll even supplement with tutors, I'm not sure yet. I'd love to hear about your experiences and greatly appreciate any tips!


----------



## chris31997

mjaclyn said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I am currently researching different homeschool programs and would love some advice. Right now my kids are enrolled in a Montessori school, but will be homeschooled for Middle/High School. I have to admit, I'm a little apprehensive. It's scary to think that the quality of my kids education will be left entirely up to me. I'm not a teacher, so I'd like to find a program that offers help if the kids have any questions. Maybe I'll even supplement with tutors, I'm not sure yet. I'd love to hear about your experiences and greatly appreciate any tips!




The great news is that your kids have a good base of education in Montessori school.  That is a plus in your favor 

We just graduated a high schooler 2 yrs ago 

Anyway, for high school, I went back to a set curriculum.  I made things easier for me.  I also bought the answer keys.  Between online online helps like Kahn, youtube, and the answer key we were able to figure things out.  Now looking back, I think it was a good thing because it made DD look things up and really learn things.  She taught me some things.  DD's life for 4 years was in a spreadsheet.  Everything she did that would or could count for school went onto the spreadsheet.  That then was used to make her transcript.

Some curriculums, like Abeka, have DVDs or an Academy you can join.  Then there is Liberty University that has there Edge program where you can do high school through them.  

We used Abeka and now DD is doing college online with Liberty


----------



## Happyinwonerland

DD will be 4 in August and I would like to get more organized about her education. Currently we don't really do much formally. I've tried horizons preschool for 3s, and while it does seem to help, we get through the the lessons quickly and then I feel lost. I do incorporate learning into our daily actives, but I really feel at 4 she needs to start a real pre-k program. My school plan is to do a labor day to memorial day schedule when she's young, maybe switching to a more year round approach if need be.  

Anyhow, I was looking at sonlight because, well, honestly that seems to be the most prominent program for that age. Anyone have any experience with it?

I am open to other programs as well, if anyone can recommend anything. 

I know a lot of people say not to buy stuff at this age, but honestly, trying to prep all the lessons and materials myself gets overhwleming. I work overtime hours, DH is in grad school and works full time, I'm just a busy mom. We do a co-op once a week and also go to story times and do a lot of educational experiences, so she is learning, I would just like it to be more formal.

Any ideas?


----------



## momimouse27

Baklava said:


> Has anyone else ever dealt with a homeschool group that is cliquish? Just feeling frustrated today by the direction a formerly good group has taken. Would love to know I'm not alone.
> 
> (Although I suppose that means wishing someone else had felt like this which isn't quite what I mean either.)


I was in a group for a long time, and it wasn't so much cliquish than it just got to feeling I didn't quite fit in anymore. My girls were getting older, there was not many other girls their age, and the ones that were, they kind of did have a closer group.  I felt like some of the ladies taking over-we had an outgoing President and VP-were a bit more strict and "super mom" than me.  I am somewhat structured, but can be a bit more laid back, and these ladies were not.  It can leave you feeling a bit isolated.  I now don't have a group.  My son is ASD and he doesn't quite fit in with the other kids there, and quite frankly I don't know how they would feel about what he deals with.


----------



## mandis77

Happyinwonerland said:


> DD will be 4 in August and I would like to get more organized about her education. Currently we don't really do much formally. I've tried horizons preschool for 3s, and while it does seem to help, we get through the the lessons quickly and then I feel lost. I do incorporate learning into our daily actives, but I really feel at 4 she needs to start a real pre-k program. My school plan is to do a labor day to memorial day schedule when she's young, maybe switching to a more year round approach if need be.
> 
> Anyhow, I was looking at sonlight because, well, honestly that seems to be the most prominent program for that age. Anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> I am open to other programs as well, if anyone can recommend anything.
> 
> I know a lot of people say not to buy stuff at this age, but honestly, trying to prep all the lessons and materials myself gets overhwleming. I work overtime hours, DH is in grad school and works full time, I'm just a busy mom. We do a co-op once a week and also go to story times and do a lot of educational experiences, so she is learning, I would just like it to be more formal.
> 
> Any ideas?



I use Bookshark Pre-K - which is a lot like Sonlight and I believe they use the same books.  I also have a 3rd grader so we work the Pre-K in stuff while the older kid is doing things independently.  It's a lot of books and reading, but my little one really likes it.  I also like the Kumon books a lot.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Happyinwonerland said:


> DD will be 4 in August and I would like to get more organized about her education. Currently we don't really do much formally. I've tried horizons preschool for 3s, and while it does seem to help, we get through the the lessons quickly and then I feel lost. I do incorporate learning into our daily actives, but I really feel at 4 she needs to start a real pre-k program. My school plan is to do a labor day to memorial day schedule when she's young, maybe switching to a more year round approach if need be.
> 
> Anyhow, I was looking at sonlight because, well, honestly that seems to be the most prominent program for that age. Anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> I am open to other programs as well, if anyone can recommend anything.
> 
> I know a lot of people say not to buy stuff at this age, but honestly, trying to prep all the lessons and materials myself gets overhwleming. I work overtime hours, DH is in grad school and works full time, I'm just a busy mom. We do a co-op once a week and also go to story times and do a lot of educational experiences, so she is learning, I would just like it to be more formal.
> 
> Any ideas?



Welcome to the land of so many homeschool choices!!!
This is the right time of year to start really researching what is available to you and your daughter.  My advice to you is: seek out the local homeschooling groups in your area, find out when their used curricula sales are and go, find out if there is a local homeschooling convention in your area, talk to the moms you meet about what they've used and liked, and lay your hands on as much material as you can while you go through your process.

With mine, I started with the math as the first formal program.  I recommend Math-U-See highly.  You can often find it used on e-bay and there is a used Math-u-See group on yahoo groups.  If Math-U-See is at your local convention you can usually pick up the materials without paying for the shipping.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Looking more at sonlight- it looks like I should have started with preschool? Will I be doing my child a disservice by starting with the pre- k and not the preschool? We read tons of books ( at least 10 per day), so I think she has a good appreciation of the written word, which is what the preschool curriculum  seems to be instilling.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

DisHmsklMom said:


> Welcome to the land of so many homeschool choices!!!
> This is the right time of year to start really researching what is available to you and your daughter.  My advice to you is: seek out the local homeschooling groups in your area, find out when their used curricula sales are and go, find out if there is a local homeschooling convention in your area, talk to the moms you meet about what they've used and liked, and lay your hands on as much material as you can while you go through your process.
> 
> With mine, I started with the math as the first formal program.  I recommend Math-U-See highly.  You can often find it used on e-bay and there is a used Math-u-See group on yahoo groups.  If Math-U-See is at your local convention you can usually pick up the materials without paying for the shipping.



Thanks. I am actually quite involved in our co-op, but most of the moms just tell me that at this age they kind of let learning happen organically, instead of a formal setting. The problem is, I am not a stay at home mom, so I do better with something pre-planned that serves as my guide. I still plan to insert plenty of other learning into our days, but having the core of our lessons already planned and prepped will help me tremendously, especially on days when  I'm at work and dad or grandmother has to do the teaching.

Our homeschool convention is this weekend, but it conflicts with another trip we already had planned, so we may have to wait until next year for that.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Most kids don't need preschool or pre-k.  Just read and spend time doing things is the best thing you can do.  I start a more formal curriculum in Kindergarten, but still keep it to simply reading, writing and arithmetic.  Once in first grade we add social studies and science.


----------



## kreckl

10 books a day???


----------



## GusGus77

Just wanted to report back that we ordered the homeschool Id from homeschoolbuyerscoop.com (we paid for one vs printing for free so it looked more professional) and that worked no questions asked for the homeschool discount at legoland. I had one for myself and my daughter. When I called and asked about IDs, I was told that the student must have one for the discount and that a teacher (parent) one alone was not sufficient.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

kreckl said:


> 10 books a day???



She loves  books! They are children's books, not lengthy chapter books. I read some, DH reads some, it's a nice way to get her to sit still!


----------



## momimouse27

I am with JoanneDisFan, sometimes the best learning comes from just reading, learning colors, simple math, etc.  Sounds like you are doing great


----------



## jahber

momimouse27 said:


> I am with JoanneDisFan, sometimes the best learning comes from just reading, learning colors, simple math, etc.  Sounds like you are doing great


I 100% agree. I'm a former teacher and have a 6th grader and a 3rd grader who have always been homeschooled. My 3rd grader never went to preschool OR pre-K, even though it's free in Florida, and honestly, he's a better reader than my 6th grader who did preschool and pre-k.  I know it seems scary not to have a "plan," but I promise promise promise it can work. Littles don't need curricula. They need you to read to them and play math and maybe phonics games with them. If you really want a curriculum, as a certified ELA teacher, I'd recommend Primary Arts of Learning by Institute for Excellence in Writing.  It's game-based and low-key, but has lesson plans (even scripts you can follow). For math, really, any program will work at 4. Just follow her lead. If she gets frustrated, stop and go back to just reading and games for a couple of weeks. I know it's scary. I know it seems like kids need "school," but they don't at that age. That's why we do what we do . You're doing great. Just keep loving your girl and reading to her!


----------



## Polishnavy

Happyinwonerland said:


> Looking more at sonlight- it looks like I should have started with preschool? Will I be doing my child a disservice by starting with the pre- k and not the preschool? We read tons of books ( at least 10 per day), so I think she has a good appreciation of the written word, which is what the preschool curriculum  seems to be instilling.



We've used Sonlight for K, 1 and currently doing 2. You won't have an issue with missing Pre-K. My son isn't even that crazy about reading and he's doing well.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Happyinwonerland said:


> DD will be 4 in August and I would like to get more organized about her education. Currently we don't really do much formally. I've tried horizons preschool for 3s, and while it does seem to help, we get through the the lessons quickly and then I feel lost. I do incorporate learning into our daily actives, but I really feel at 4 she needs to start a real pre-k program. My school plan is to do a labor day to memorial day schedule when she's young, maybe switching to a more year round approach if need be.
> 
> Anyhow, I was looking at sonlight because, well, honestly that seems to be the most prominent program for that age. Anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> I am open to other programs as well, if anyone can recommend anything.
> 
> I know a lot of people say not to buy stuff at this age, but honestly, trying to prep all the lessons and materials myself gets overhwleming. I work overtime hours, DH is in grad school and works full time, I'm just a busy mom. We do a co-op once a week and also go to story times and do a lot of educational experiences, so she is learning, I would just like it to be more formal.
> 
> Any ideas?



We've loved Sonlight for kindergarten through third grade and are getting ready to order fourth. There is a religious angle to some of the discussion questions.
Bookshark is a parallel secular program by the same company. 
Both feature many of the same awesome books!

Another way to do the Sonlight preK program without spending the entire cost of curriculum is to purchase whichever handwriting set you want and check out the books on that year's curriculum from the library.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Hi everyone! I'm planning on homeschooling. My DD is 4 and will be 5 next month, so technically would start Kindergarten. (I taught art education for 4 years before deciding that I wanted to be stay at home mommy). I called my local school corporation who said to go during walk-in registration to get a form for intending to home school but then i said that i read on the DOE that for IN nothing is required until age 7, so she said either way is fine. So for other homeschool parents, would you start homeschool at age 7 or sooner? I mean at age 4 we do lessons often, and she's already reading sentences, spelling, writing, and so it's already begun... since birth she's been learning. In two years from now i can only imagine where she'll be at, grade level wise..she's so smart and easily understands everything i teach her. Today she read without any help: I like my new scooter. It is fun to ride my scooter. My new scooter is red. Mandy has the same scooter too. I got four dolls. They are cute and little. They had fun in the camper van. (She read camper but didn't know what that meant). She wrote "I luv mi scooter. It is fun." 
I write on a doodle board, and she has one, so does the baby, and we have our lessons that way. 
I would like text books that the other kids in her school have, or better.. but online i'm not finding what i want. What do you all use? She would be at a first grade level now.


----------



## wasnotafan

disneypolybride2008 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm planning on homeschooling. My DD is 4 and will be 5 next month, so technically would start Kindergarten. (I taught art education for 4 years before deciding that I wanted to be stay at home mommy). I called my local school corporation who said to go during walk-in registration to get a form for intending to home school but then i said that i read on the DOE that for IN nothing is required until age 7, so she said either way is fine. So for other homeschool parents, would you start homeschool at age 7 or sooner? I mean at age 4 we do lessons often, and she's already reading sentences, spelling, writing, and so it's already begun... since birth she's been learning. In two years from now i can only imagine where she'll be at, grade level wise..she's so smart and easily understands everything i teach her. Today she read without any help: I like my new scooter. It is fun to ride my scooter. My new scooter is red. Mandy has the same scooter too. I got four dolls. They are cute and little. They had fun in the camper van. (She read camper but didn't know what that meant). She wrote "I luv mi scooter. It is fun."
> I write on a doodle board, and she has one, so does the baby, and we have our lessons that way.
> I would like text books that the other kids in her school have, or better.. but online i'm not finding what i want. What do you all use? She would be at a first grade level now.


Sounds like she is ready.  We did a mixture of materials. The one thing that we found that was fantastic was Saxon Math.   1st summer in 4 years for us not planning work.  DD and DS are going to a school down the road next year.


----------



## Brisbanemum

Just found this thread and thought I'd post a quick hello   I have homeschooled our two amazing boys (10,13) here in Australia for the last two years and we are all loving every moment of it!  Both boys have Aspergers (high-functioning autism) and we found that traditional mainstream schooling was the worst learning environment for them.  We now follow a more natural homeschooling style which is annually monitored by the Home Education Unit here in our state.  I look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## lovethattink

We've been using Alpha Omega Lifepacs for years for my son. But this will be our last year. When the new ones arrived for the 2016-17 school year, the new font, new color, etc. is not going to work well for us. The colors are muted now. The print is a dull gray. My son has a visual tracking problem and the font and color are terrible for him. I'm really disappointed this year. I notified Alpha Omega and they said they'd forward my remarks to the curriculum committee. I'm sure many, many books have already been printed and change will probably take years. We'll use them since we bought them. Maybe he'll grow accustomed to the new print?


----------



## chicagoshannon

disneypolybride2008 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm planning on homeschooling. My DD is 4 and will be 5 next month, so technically would start Kindergarten. (I taught art education for 4 years before deciding that I wanted to be stay at home mommy). I called my local school corporation who said to go during walk-in registration to get a form for intending to home school but then i said that i read on the DOE that for IN nothing is required until age 7, so she said either way is fine. So for other homeschool parents, would you start homeschool at age 7 or sooner? I mean at age 4 we do lessons often, and she's already reading sentences, spelling, writing, and so it's already begun... since birth she's been learning. In two years from now i can only imagine where she'll be at, grade level wise..she's so smart and easily understands everything i teach her. Today she read without any help: I like my new scooter. It is fun to ride my scooter. My new scooter is red. Mandy has the same scooter too. I got four dolls. They are cute and little. They had fun in the camper van. (She read camper but didn't know what that meant). She wrote "I luv mi scooter. It is fun."
> I write on a doodle board, and she has one, so does the baby, and we have our lessons that way.
> I would like text books that the other kids in her school have, or better.. but online i'm not finding what i want. What do you all use? She would be at a first grade level now.


I would definitely start school with her.  I would NOT register, however, until it's required by law.  When it comes to homeschooling never do more paperwork than is required by law.  It would set precedent and could cause problems for other homeschoolers.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

What is an average homeschool  day schedule like for Kindergarten or 1st grade?


----------



## JoanneDisFan

For K it was about 1-2 hours of actual school work each day.  Sometimes we would only get 4 days a week done and it was still good progress.  We chose to focus on reading, writing and arithmitic for K and it worked great.  For 1st grade we plan to add a little science and history as well.


----------



## Jaime4004

Hi!  Joining your group because DD (going into 7th grade) is going to start being semi-homeschooled.  I've been thinking about it occasionally for years but she started mentioning it more and more over the past few months and has been doing her own research.  I say "semi-homeschooled" because I think she'll actually take math, science, social studies and language arts in an online public school.  She's going to start with science (her choice) as soon as school gets out here to see how it goes.  I'll focus a lot on reading and reading comprehension with her because that's her weak point.  I'm sure i'll be posting lots of questions as we get into it.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Kindergarten can range in what you do.  For DD we did a LOT.  She was already a reader and was very advanced.  With DS he hadn't shown any interest in reading before then.  So we concentrated on reading, handwriting and math.  We threw in a little local history as well.  He also enjoyed doing science experiments with his sister.

For first grade we're adding in grammar/writing, official history and spelling with his reading and math.  He will also participate more with science.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hi everyone!! How is "Summer" going for you all? Hahaha, I put it in quotes, because we don't take the Summer off and love to just keep going year round. 

I wanted to let many of you know that this is my 3rd year starting a Facebook group for field trips and it has been a GREAT way for my kids to make friends AND to get into fun places and tours with discounted prices! It's a great idea and so easy to do one big field trip a month and one friendly park or restaurant meet up a month. If anyone is looking to get more involved with other homeschooling families in their area, i would highly suggest doing something like this!!


----------



## OnlyDisney

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Hi everyone!! How is "Summer" going for you all? Hahaha, I put it in quotes, because we don't take the Summer off and love to just keep going year round.
> 
> I wanted to let many of you know that this is my 3rd year starting a Facebook group for field trips and it has been a GREAT way for my kids to make friends AND to get into fun places and tours with discounted prices! It's a great idea and so easy to do one big field trip a month and one friendly park or restaurant meet up a month. If anyone is looking to get more involved with other homeschooling families in their area, i would highly suggest doing something like this!!



We're looking into moving to FL in about 3 years.  The one thing I'd miss from where we are now is our homeschool field trip group.  It is awesome!  RiverCityFieldTrips.org has so many field trips throughout the year - tours like an apple orchard, chocolate factory, amazon distribution center, many plays, parks, legofest, state fair, children's museum, etc.  Some things we do as a group together and some are just a way to get a great discount on tickets.

I can't wait to see what they put together for this coming year.


----------



## weluvjasmine

I'm not new to homeschooling as I've been HSing my 10 year for 3 years. But she went to public school for K & 1st grades. Now my 5 yo will be starting K soon. What subjects do you think are important at this age? We are using Horizon for Math, Explode the Code for phonics/reading (online program), Science will be basic unit studies/books with topics like basic weather, the body, animals, oceans, etc (then do a lap book, craft, or science experiment) and Clifford the Dog science kits (once a month). Also, he will do Prairie Primer activities with my daughter (once a week- like make a craft or go on a field theme), religious studies (coloring page 2 or 3 times a week), and US Geography (coloring activity of the state bird and flower- 2 states a week). The Prairie Primer and US Geography are things that if he doesn't feel like doing, we can skip. At his age I want to make learning do fun than overwhelming. Does it look like I am missing anything that is important at this age? He is a very hands on learner.

Also, wish me luck with 10 yo. This is the first year we are not doing a box curriculum. We are still using textbooks because unit studies did not work will for her last year. Any suggestions for Language Arts/Writing for sixth graders?


----------



## weluvjasmine

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Hi everyone!! How is "Summer" going for you all? Hahaha, I put it in quotes, because we don't take the Summer off and love to just keep going year round.
> 
> I wanted to let many of you know that this is my 3rd year starting a Facebook group for field trips and it has been a GREAT way for my kids to make friends AND to get into fun places and tours with discounted prices! It's a great idea and so easy to do one big field trip a month and one friendly park or restaurant meet up a month. If anyone is looking to get more involved with other homeschooling families in their area, i would highly suggest doing something like this!!


What is the Facebook group called?


----------



## DisHmsklMom

weluvjasmine said:


> Does it look like I am missing anything that is important at this age? He is a very hands on learner.
> 
> I'd recommend you look into some handwriting, we started with letters in sand, then sandpaper letters (montessori type of stuff), then moved on to Calvert handwriting.  My son, since he was pretty active at this age, liked to do his handwriting practice in the evenings.
> 
> Also, wish me luck with 10 yo. This is the first year we are not doing a box curriculum. We are still using textbooks because unit studies did not work will for her last year. Any suggestions for Language Arts/Writing for sixth graders?



Check into the Cover Story writing curriculum for middle schoolers by Daniel Schwabauer.  We've taken our time with his program and she's finishing it up in the next few weeks.  We also have used Saxon Grammar, and Wordly Wise series.

Enjoy. It all goes by so fast!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

weluvjasmine said:


> What is the Facebook group called?



We are in Northern, IL so it is a group called Rockford IL Homeschool Field Trips  
Starting something similar is so easy to do and all you have to do is spread the word on other homeschooling pages you belong to that are local and before you know it, it will take off and your kids will find themselves with some pretty close friends!


----------



## PrinceOfPeace

Do any homeschool moms know of some printables for planning that I can use for the kids? Someone suggested having them use map skills and math skills etc to help with the DW planning....and of course it would be a great way to teach them!


----------



## chris31997

PrinceOfPeace said:


> Do any homeschool moms know of some printables for planning that I can use for the kids? Someone suggested having them use map skills and math skills etc to help with the DW planning....and of course it would be a great way to teach them!




Not sure where you are coming from.  You can use a google maps or something similar to print direction.  But I would really find a paper map for them to use.  Have them highlight the route.  I would also tell them the number of miles you have to go, and how big your gas tank is.  They then can figure out gas mileage, when you have to stop for gas, and plot that on the map.

I would use a spreadsheet or a piece of paper to figure out how much to budget for meals and souvenirs.  They can also figure out tips.

Have them track the weather what kind of and how much clothes to bring.  Is laundry be done?

If you are driving through different states: have them learn about state seal, bird, song, size, population

Using another paper you could have them think about the parks: order you will go, extra time at parks, rides


----------



## Aliceacc

PrinceOfPeace said:


> Do any homeschool moms know of some printables for planning that I can use for the kids? Someone suggested having them use map skills and math skills etc to help with the DW planning....and of course it would be a great way to teach them!



I'm not a homeschooler, I'm a high school math teacher. But I do like to lurk on this thread occasionally. I don't have any printables, but here are some options off the top of my head. I'm not sure of the ages of your kids, so this will be stream of consciousness for kids of assorted ages. And I keep coming back and adding more-- this is fun.

If they can do percents, you could take a look at the current discounts, and have them apply those discounts to the cost of various resorts, to price out the assorted options.

 In NY, many people double the 8.625% sales tax as a way to approximate a tip-- what are some other ways? Can people in FL use the sales tax (Is there one? What is sales tax anyway?) to determine a typical tip?

You could have them price out the difference between staying onsite and staying offsite (possibly including a home rental?) -- possibly including a rental car if you drive-- and then make a case for one or the other.

You could have them take a look at the menus, choose restaurants, and price out the meal plans-- deciding whether or not the meal plans would make sense for your family.

Depending on where you're from, you could look at transportation options-- price out the cost of driving as opposed to flying as opposed to the autotrain.

Work with time zones--" if you leave CA at 9 am, what's the local time when you arrive at Orlando" types of problems. And what's a time zone anyway? Why do we have them? What's the International Date Line? How or where is it possible to leave home on Monday and arrive at WDW on Sunday?

You could take a look at the countries represented in the World Showcase, and have each research-- and present to the others-- a little of what's behind the Epcot presentation. So, for example, what's in the Canada exhibit, how well and why those things are representative of Canada.

You could teach them about passports-- what they are and why they're necessary. Take a look at what's necessary to get a US passport (possibly even apply for them?). Then make up your own version of a passport and have it stamped at the kidcot stations.
(If you really wanted to follow this one up, you could discuss citizenship, and how an immigrant to the US becomes a citizen. You could talk about international adoptees, and the Child Citizenship Act of 2000...)

You could teach them to say something basic-- "hello" and "good bye" and "Thank you" and "have a good day" in each of the languages represented in the World Showcase, to illustrate that we all say the same things, we just don't say them the same way. I bet the CMs they meet there would get a kick out of it. Have them decide which foreign language they're going to learn, and begin the process now.

You can also teach about the currencies of the nations in the World Showcase. You could talk about the EU, Brexit, why different countries had their own currencies, what a "strong dollar is" and how it effects us as a nation in terms of imports and exports. How will Brexit effect the number of British visitors likely to be in WDW? Will it effect the global economy?

You could have them mapquest a trip to Cape Canaveral, determine the costs involved, and learn about why the Cape represents an important chunk of US history.

You could have them each research a US President-- or 2 or 3-- and come up with a brief synopsis of why that person was elected, what he did right and wrong-- and then take your kids to see the Hall of Presidents.

You could do a little research on what's changed in each of the time periods represented by the Carousel of Progress, and see how many of those changes are represented on the ride-- and then write their own ideas on what will change in the next 20 years. You may want to save that one, and see how many of their predictions come true.

You could have them research the habits of some of the animals on the AK Safari, and once there point out how those habitats have been re-created in Orlando.

Spaceship Earth basically outlines the history of communication from cavemen to computers. You could have your kids research that same history, see which events they find most important, and see how their choices line up with Disney's.

Test Track does a spiel on auto safety. You could do a lesson on that-- on all the technology that helps make current cars safer, on the science of why, say, driving on a wet or snowy road is different from driving on a dry road.

You could look up the history of Walt Disney's quest to build WDW, and discuss the need to buy land under different names to get the best price... do a whole lesson or unit on the basic economics of Supply and Demand.  Then you could look at all that was necessary to transform swampland into WDW.

With all the recent talk of the danger of alligators, you could do a lesson on the what sort of dangers are present in Orlando-- and on the ones present in your own home town. How does each area deal with the dangers present in their region?

This one's probably a stretch, but if you're traveling in hurricane season, you could look at the science of hurricanes, how and why they form, how FL handles hurricane warnings/watches and why Disney isn't one of the worst places to be should a hurricane arrive. How do people prepare for hurricanes? How and why are people ordered to evacuate? The Weather Channel might be of some help to you here.

Take a look at some of the YES classes Disney offers. Even if you don't opt to have your kids take them (and they're WONDERFUL classes!!!) you could certainly use some of their ideas.  http://www.disneyyouth.com/our-prog...ion-series/#categories-youth-education-series

You could teach your kids how to write a business letter, and have them come up with one change they would propose to WDW management. Have them send a cogent, well written proposal, and have them do an internet search of the person to whom to send the letter. It could be on anything-- a proposal for a new idea, a way of dealing with an ongoing problem, a question about something mundane, like trash removal or where they put the monorails at night. You could talk about the difference between snail mail and email, why sometimes one is more appropriate than another, and determine which is the more appropriate for this letter.

You could talk about travel agents-- what they are, what services they provide, how they're paid, the pros and cons of using one. Have your kids research some of the agents out there, and determine which would offer services that would best benefit your family should you choose to use a travel agent.

Speaking of the monorail, you could do a unit on transportation. Look into the WDW transportation options, and compare those needs with the needs of a small city-- how well does WDW handle the transportation needs of the thousands of people it moves daily, and how many of those ideas would work on a local basis?

If your kids are older, you could look into the Physics behind roller coasters. Why is 7DMT cutting edge-- what about it is different, and how does the Physics support rides like Rockin Roller coaster or Everest?

You could look into all the accommodations WDW makes for disabilities, and teach your kids about the ADA.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

As the new 'school year' begins, what is everyone up to? We are headed to Disney of course! LOL. Oh and we are also thrilled to have museums and libraries all back to ourselves once again


----------



## stobaugh6

We are crazy busy here in TX! My oldest DD started college this fall, I have two teens working part time, my little girls in dance twice a week, and my youngest son in peewee football this fall. We are headed back to WDW in January though, and I'm so excited!! My oldest two won't be with us on vacation this year, but we are taking the younger kids. It will be different not having them with us...


----------



## DawnM

We are no longer homeschooling any of our kids for the first time in a little over 10 years.

We homeschooled primarily because my oldest had a a lot of trouble in school.  But then I couldn't see homeschooling just one and still being on the PS schedule so I homeschooled all of them.

My oldest is now at Community College and doing very well.  He needed the one on one from me.   My middle is a Jr. and went to a charter school last year but is at our local PS this year (transportation was an issue).  And my youngest (7th) just started school for the first time ever.  So far, he loves it!

And I have gone back to work full time.   I missed it.  I really did.  And I need to help pay for college somehow!


----------



## quandrea

We start back on Tuesday. Fifth year at it. Dd is going into "7th."  Twins are going into "2nd."  I say that loosely. They work at their levels. My oldest dd is registered for her first online high school course. We are heading to WDW in a few weeks and then to NY to board the Queen Mary 2 for a trip up the east coast into Quebec. Lots of history there that ties into the Canadian History curriculum. September will be an adventure.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We're heading to Orlando tomorrow.  We are also happy to have the library back to ourselves.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

We are starting our pre-k year on Tuesday, and our co-op starts back on Thursday. I am still waiting on my Sonlight curriculum to arrive. I am very excited about it
 We did start Reading Eggs over the summer and DD loves it. Fall activities are getting into full swing ( Soccer, Dance, Tumbling) and the Library is starting back their storytimes (They don't hold story time in August for some reason).

We have a very busy schedule on our hands. Glad it is only one that I have to educate and take places!


----------



## JoanneDisFan

DS is starting 1st grade at home.  DD is a jr at the local high school.  No Disney plans in the near future, but we are heading out on an Alaska Cruise with Holland America next week.  4 days!!  It's been almost 3 years since our last family vacation.  Can't wait.


----------



## OnlyDisney

We homeschool year round, but go a little lighter in the summer when the neighborhood kids are out.  Soccer has started for the oldest and fall homeschool field trips are starting up soon - plays, apple orchard tour, pumpkin farm.  We have a WDW trip planned for 9 nights after Thanksgiving (we plan on it being our last before we move to FL).

We are currently using Math U See, All About Reading, All About Spelling, and Moving Beyond the Page


----------



## DisHmsklMom

We also homeschool year round.  I have only one left homeschooling this year, DD is considered a Freshman!  DS is in college and my oldest graduated from college years ago and has a great job that she loves.  This will be my 20th year homeschooling, where did that time go????

Bowling has started up for DD, she bowls for a local charter school (very intense season), plus she is starting some local classes put together by homeschool families (computer programming, public speaking/debate and physical science), and all the other stuff were rolling through at home.  We are also working towards taking some CLEPs this year.

We might not do Disney this year, we may head over to the Dark Side and check out all the Harry Potter stuff.


----------



## Honeybee83

Hey y'all.

I'm new to this thread.  I was homeschooled through 6th, 7th, and 8th grade myself and will be homeschooling my girls.  One is 4 and one is six weeks.  I'd love any suggestions from you veterans.  We are in the Houston area.  Are any of you in our area, and if so would you recommend any homeschool groups?  My mom used A Beka books for us growing up, does anyone use that system now and how did you like it compared to others?

What we have been doing so far, currently she watches a lot of kids science programs on YouTube and Netflix, can do basic math (we've tried to vary it using apps, written, and oral math problems), she can read beginning readers by herself along with knowing her sight words.  We try to do a little something each day.  

Her teachers are myself, DH, and Gram (my mother who watches the kids while I work).  We haven't started an "official curriculum" yet.  At what age do you generally do so?   Thanks in advance!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Honeybee83 said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> I'm new to this thread.  I was homeschooled through 6th, 7th, and 8th grade myself and will be homeschooling my girls.  One is 4 and one is six weeks.  I'd love any suggestions from you veterans.  We are in the Houston area.  Are any of you in our area, and if so would you recommend any homeschool groups?  My mom used A Beka books for us growing up, does anyone use that system now and how did you like it compared to others?
> 
> What we have been doing so far, currently she watches a lot of kids science programs on YouTube and Netflix, can do basic math (we've tried to vary it using apps, written, and oral math problems), she can read beginning readers by herself along with knowing her sight words.  We try to do a little something each day.
> 
> Her teachers are myself, DH, and Gram (my mother who watches the kids while I work).  We haven't started an "official curriculum" yet.  At what age do you generally do so?   Thanks in advance!



Welcome! You will love homeschooling and so will your children! I started formally educating them with learning and play and books at ages 3-4 then moved into a regular curriculum in a private school at age 5 and after 2-3 years in the private sector, I pulled them out to homeschool using the same curriculum that the private school was using.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Honeybee83 said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> I'm new to this thread.  I was homeschooled through 6th, 7th, and 8th grade myself and will be homeschooling my girls.  One is 4 and one is six weeks.  I'd love any suggestions from you veterans.  We are in the Houston area.  Are any of you in our area, and if so would you recommend any homeschool groups?  My mom used A Beka books for us growing up, does anyone use that system now and how did you like it compared to others?
> 
> What we have been doing so far, currently she watches a lot of kids science programs on YouTube and Netflix, can do basic math (we've tried to vary it using apps, written, and oral math problems), she can read beginning readers by herself along with knowing her sight words.  We try to do a little something each day.
> 
> Her teachers are myself, DH, and Gram (my mother who watches the kids while I work).  We haven't started an "official curriculum" yet.  At what age do you generally do so?   Thanks in advance!


Hi Honeybee83,
Not from your area, but I do have a little advice for you.  Start looking for homeschool groups now, it may take a little while to find a group of parents that mesh with your homeschooling style.  A long time ago we would just find each other in the local libraries, churches, and local papers, now you have the luxury of finding the groups through the net.
I personally loved the Well Trained Mind by Susan Wise Bauer, it gave me a ton of ideas.  There are still many A Beka users out there, we're using it again this year for my dd's physical science class. 
As far as early reading goes, we loved the Bob Books.  For math, Math-U-See worked well for us, plus a ton of hands on for getting a love of math and geometry.  My younger 2 really enjoyed the Jump-Start games, Disney learning games on the computer, Starfall.com....
There is so much good stuff out there, pick out what speaks to you.  You don't have to buy an entire curriculum, you can choose what piece works best for you from each program.


----------



## Asellus

We are just starting our school year. We started with our first reading project of the year (Through the Looking Glass for one kid, Kidnapped for another....Reading is 19th century this year) Monday we are very excited to start Creative Writing. I figure by the middle of October, we will be on a full schedule. 
My littlest is now going to public preschool. It's nice to have the time to work with my younger daughter.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

I've been loving progressive phonics.  My son is almost 6 and reading very well.  We are not quite done the intermediate level books.


----------



## stobaugh6

Honeybee83 said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> I'm new to this thread.  I was homeschooled through 6th, 7th, and 8th grade myself and will be homeschooling my girls.  One is 4 and one is six weeks.  I'd love any suggestions from you veterans.  We are in the Houston area.  Are any of you in our area, and if so would you recommend any homeschool groups?  My mom used A Beka books for us growing up, does anyone use that system now and how did you like it compared to others?
> 
> What we have been doing so far, currently she watches a lot of kids science programs on YouTube and Netflix, can do basic math (we've tried to vary it using apps, written, and oral math problems), she can read beginning readers by herself along with knowing her sight words.  We try to do a little something each day.
> 
> Her teachers are myself, DH, and Gram (my mother who watches the kids while I work).  We haven't started an "official curriculum" yet.  At what age do you generally do so?   Thanks in advance!



Hi there! I also from the Houston area. What part of Houston are you from? I'm familiar with most of the groups and co-ops on the northeast (humble/Kingwood) and northwest (Katy, cypress, jersey village, The Woodlands). I've been homeschooling 15 years. We just started our 16th year. My oldest is in college and my youngest is only 3. I have a 1st, 3rd, 6th, 10th, and 12th grader as well. We use Sonlight and Teaching Textbooks, along with some other stuff mixed in. Lol! After 15 years, I've used most curriculums at least once over the years. A Beka is a very solid program. Feel free to private message me if you'd like information on local groups and activities. And welcome to homeschooling!

Heather


----------



## quandrea

JoanneDisFan said:


> DS is starting 1st grade at home.  DD is a jr at the local high school.  No Disney plans in the near future, but we are heading out on an Alaska Cruise with Holland America next week.  4 days!!  It's been almost 3 years since our last family vacation.  Can't wait.


Please report back on HAL. PM me if you like. We are booked with ten next September and I'm a little apprehensive.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

quandrea said:


> Please report back on HAL. PM me if you like. We are booked with ten next September and I'm a little apprehensive.



Will do.  I admit my anxiety levels have gone up a lot today.  I've never cruised before and we leave in 2 days.  I use to have bad travel anxiety even going to Disney, but it was always worth the suffering.  It's gotten a lot better the past few years, but for some reason (probably cause I've never cruised before and don't know what to expect) it's a back.


----------



## quandrea

JoanneDisFan said:


> Will do.  I admit my anxiety levels have gone up a lot today.  I've never cruised before and we leave in 2 days.  I use to have bad travel anxiety even going to Disney, but it was always worth the suffering.  It's gotten a lot better the past few years, but for some reason (probably cause I've never cruised before and don't know what to expect) it's a back.


Well if it helps at all, I've cruised lots. I  think you will like it. Besides Disney, Alaska is my favourite place on earth. It is gorgeous and a wonderful family holiday. The seas will be calm which will be nice. The food will be lovely and HAL is known for their great service. Please PM me with any specific questions you might have. We've done Alaska twice and have done at least twenty cruises.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

We started our sonlight pre-k this week and I am astonished at how little time it takes up. It takes us maybe 30 minutes to get through it. We also have reading eggs that we do every other day and she likes workbooks so we spend about 15 minutes on some workbooks I found at Target, but wow, it isn't much time at all. What do kids in public pre-k spend their time on all day? I feel like I must not be doing enough for her education but I really don't know what to add. It was my understanding that Sonlight was a complete cirriculum.  We will be adding Handwriting Without Tears in January, so that will add some time to our day. But most of the day is free for her to play/do art/ and run out and about.

Does that sound reasonable for a 4 year old? We are not experienced homeschoolers and I really don't want t mess this up!


----------



## quandrea

That sou


Happyinwonerland said:


> We started our sonlight pre-k this week and I am astonished at how little time it takes up. It takes us maybe 30 minutes to get through it. We also have reading eggs that we do every other day and she likes workbooks so we spend about 15 minutes on some workbooks I found at Target, but wow, it isn't much time at all. What do kids in public pre-k spend their time on all day? I feel like I must not be doing enough for her education but I really don't know what to add. It was my understanding that Sonlight was a complete cirriculum.  We will be adding Handwriting Without Tears in January, so that will add some time to our day. But most of the day is free for her to play/do art/ and run out and about.
> 
> Does that sound reasonable for a 4 year old? We are not experienced homeschoolers and I really don't want t mess this up![/QUOTE
> That sounds about right. I'd add some more reading. I used Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons. It's a simplified version of the Reading Mastery program. Reading Mastery is excellent for reading to grade five if you are willing to invest in it.


----------



## stobaugh6

Happyinwonerland said:


> We started our sonlight pre-k this week and I am astonished at how little time it takes up. It takes us maybe 30 minutes to get through it. We also have reading eggs that we do every other day and she likes workbooks so we spend about 15 minutes on some workbooks I found at Target, but wow, it isn't much time at all. What do kids in public pre-k spend their time on all day? I feel like I must not be doing enough for her education but I really don't know what to add. It was my understanding that Sonlight was a complete cirriculum.  We will be adding Handwriting Without Tears in January, so that will add some time to our day. But most of the day is free for her to play/do art/ and run out and about.
> 
> Does that sound reasonable for a 4 year old? We are not experienced homeschoolers and I really don't want t mess this up!



That sounds very reasonable. My youngest of 7 children is doing pre-k this year and it takes about 30 minutes. If you want to add more, I would suggest nature walks and craft activities. Have fun!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

stobaugh6 said:


> That sounds very reasonable. My youngest of 7 children is doing pre-k this year and it takes about 30 minutes. If you want to add more, I would suggest nature walks and craft activities. Have fun!



Thanks. We do go on outings every day, whether for a walk around the neighborhood or to story time at the library or the children's museum or the zoo. She also goes to dance, tumbling, soccer, and a homeschool co-op once per week.

It just seems weird that the actual cirriculum takes up so little time. Conventional school pre-k students spend 6 hours a day 3-5 days a week in a classroom learning environment. I don't want DD to get short ended on the learning. But I guess all of our activities count as learning too, just in a different way.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Have any of you ever done any of the big homeschool trips? I've found a fee companies that seem to offer them. Some of the classes they offer are very interesting. I was thinking maybe when DD is 6 or so we might give some of it a try. 
 Are they truly educational experiences or just a chance to get cheap disney tix?


----------



## Honeybee83

stobaugh6 said:


> Hi there! I also from the Houston area. What part of Houston are you from? I'm familiar with most of the groups and co-ops on the northeast (humble/Kingwood) and northwest (Katy, cypress, jersey village, The Woodlands). I've been homeschooling 15 years. We just started our 16th year. My oldest is in college and my youngest is only 3. I have a 1st, 3rd, 6th, 10th, and 12th grader as well. We use Sonlight and Teaching Textbooks, along with some other stuff mixed in. Lol! After 15 years, I've used most curriculums at least once over the years. A Beka is a very solid program. Feel free to private message me if you'd like information on local groups and activities. And welcome to homeschooling!
> 
> Heather


Hi Heather!  I am from the Northeast/Kingwood area.  We just joined the HEART group and I'm excited to see what they offer.  Do you ever participate in the field trips/activities offered?  I work Wednesday, Thursday, Friday (13 hour shifts) so My mom or husband would participate in activities on those days. My husband is a pilot so it just depends on his schedule as well, as far as who is free.  Do you do any programs that meet weekly to help the kiddos build friendships?  

Thanks so much for reaching out!


----------



## Honeybee83

Happyinwonerland said:


> Thanks. We do go on outings every day, whether for a walk around the neighborhood or to story time at the library or the children's museum or the zoo. She also goes to dance, tumbling, soccer, and a homeschool co-op once per week.
> 
> It just seems weird that the actual cirriculum takes up so little time. Conventional school pre-k students spend 6 hours a day 3-5 days a week in a classroom learning environment. I don't want DD to get short ended on the learning. But I guess all of our activities count as learning too, just in a different way.


When my mom started homeschooling us (and this was 20+ years ago) she had helped in each of our PS classrooms prior to pulling us to homeschool.  She noticed that per subject, in each of our grades, only about 10 minutes was spent per subject on actual work.  A lot of time was wasted.  She also found that she was able to do our coursework in very short time by comparison to public school methods.  I guess if it isn't broken don't try to fix it.


----------



## Honeybee83

We are planning a Disney trip in the fall of 2017.  What are some ways that you have been able to incorporate learning into your trips without sacrificing the "vacation" aspect?


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Honeybee83 said:


> We are planning a Disney trip in the fall of 2017.  What are some ways that you have been able to incorporate learning into your trips without sacrificing the "vacation" aspect?



Have you looked into doing one of the big homeschool trips? They go every fall and the educational opportunities seem amazing. We've never been but I am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Honeybee83

Happyinwonerland said:


> Have you looked into doing one of the big homeschool trips? They go every fall and the educational opportunities seem amazing. We've never been but I am looking forward to trying it out.


I didn't know they did homeschool trips. Do you know when they go and where to find the info?


----------



## jahber

Happyinwonerland said:


> Thanks. We do go on outings every day, whether for a walk around the neighborhood or to story time at the library or the children's museum or the zoo. She also goes to dance, tumbling, soccer, and a homeschool co-op once per week.
> 
> It just seems weird that the actual cirriculum takes up so little time. Conventional school pre-k students spend 6 hours a day 3-5 days a week in a classroom learning environment. I don't want DD to get short ended on the learning. But I guess all of our activities count as learning too, just in a different way.


It's totally reasonable for a pre-k kiddo to finish in an hour, total. That's plenty for someone that age. The rest should be play and the activities you mentioned. We typically add about an hour a day (maybe 45 minutes) per school year, up to a max of maybe 5 hours through middle school. So, typically my fourth through 8th graders do 5ish hours of work a day. But that includes the time we read aloud, which is typically 30 minutes. Very often, it takes my kids less time if they are focused. 
I'm a former classroom teacher, so I can attest to the fact that there is a great deal of time spent on non-curriculum-related activities. Attendance, collecting and passing out papers, switching classes, etc. And these can happen seven times a day when kids change classes. For littles, most of the school day *should* be spent in play, but it's not anymore in Florida.  If your kiddo is learning a little every day or showing progress from week to week, you are doing great!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Have any of you used the Math -U-See curriculum? What age did you start? I've seen a lot of reviews that say they started with the primer in pre-k. I had intended to start with this next fall at age 5. DD however has shown great interest in math. I bought some $1 workbooks from target and her favorites are the math ones I purchased. I was thinking she might ready to start on the primer. I might just get it and try it out. If its above her level of skill then I'll put it away until next year.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

We did primer for k last year.  We finished it in half the year.  Then moved on to Singapore math 1a.  I liked math used but wanted to try something different.


----------



## OnlyDisney

Happyinwonerland said:


> Have any of you used the Math -U-See curriculum? What age did you start? I've seen a lot of reviews that say they started with the primer in pre-k. I had intended to start with this next fall at age 5. DD however has shown great interest in math. I bought some $1 workbooks from target and her favorites are the math ones I purchased. I was thinking she might ready to start on the primer. I might just get it and try it out. If its above her level of skill then I'll put it away until next year.



I bought Math U See Primer a couple years ago, but my kids weren't that interested at the time.  This year one kid is using Primer (she has dyslexia and this program is GREAT for her!)  the other is using Beta.  He's cruising through Beta.  The online evaluation on the Math U See website gave conflicting results so we went with Beta instead of Gamma.


----------



## jahber

Happyinwonerland said:


> Have any of you used the Math -U-See curriculum? What age did you start? I've seen a lot of reviews that say they started with the primer in pre-k. I had intended to start with this next fall at age 5. DD however has shown great interest in math. I bought some $1 workbooks from target and her favorites are the math ones I purchased. I was thinking she might ready to start on the primer. I might just get it and try it out. If its above her level of skill then I'll put it away until next year.


We tried Math U See with my eldest daughter, but it isn't a good match for my goals in math.  My kids work better with spiral instruction (where multiple concepts are reviewed regularly, as opposed to each lesson focusing on only one specific skill).  There are other reasons too that apply to my specific kids, but it's always worth a try if you already own it. Start with the primer and do exactly what you suggested:  if she takes to it, keep going. The primer is pretty easy, though. Most pre-k kids who have had some formal instruction should be just fine.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I am a little suprised to see the negative reviews of math u see,  many of the reviews I read seemed to think highly of it.

What do you all prefer instead?


----------



## Honeybee83

We have a year before our next trip to Disney and my oldest is only 4.  I'm trying to focus on classic literature and such that I can tie in when we go on our trip. I'm renting classic early readers from the library like Swiss family Robinson and the adventures of Tom Sawyer.  I'm also watching the corresponding movies with her.  I'm trying to have several of these covered before our trip so that when she goes to Tom Sawyer island, the Swiss family treehouse, etc we can tie it back into our lessons.  I also wanted to do some early readers on the founding fathers/birth of our nation and do the hall of presidents and the American adventure.  

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## kohlby

Happyinwonerland said:


> Have any of you used the Math -U-See curriculum? What age did you start? I've seen a lot of reviews that say they started with the primer in pre-k. I had intended to start with this next fall at age 5. DD however has shown great interest in math. I bought some $1 workbooks from target and her favorites are the math ones I purchased. I was thinking she might ready to start on the primer. I might just get it and try it out. If its above her level of skill then I'll put it away until next year.



We don't do any formal math until legal first grade age, so 6.  My eldest started with MUS Alpha at the start of first grade and loved it.  He got through Beta, Gamma, and half of Delta that same year!  He did switch out of MUS part-way through Algebra I as it was no where near challenging enough for what he needed.  But - the early levels gave him an excellent foundation for later on.  (He does Art of Problem Solving).

My middle child started at the start of first grade with Alpha and really liked it.  She liked Beta.  She started not liking it half-way through Gamma, but refused to switch.  It was half-way through Delta that she allowed me to switch her to Life of Fred.  She loves Life of Fred and is now doing Advanced Algebra and LoF is still working well for her.  

My youngest started out with me trying both LoF and MUS - since I now owned both.  He didn't like LoF so he did MUS Alpha and Beta.  But - he wasn't wanting to do math anymore.  So, he some Life of Fred and enjoyed it.  Then he did Beast Academy 3A and decided he liked LoF better.  So, he's back in Life of Fred.  However- we're hitting a point where I don't think it's explaining it in enough detail for him.  So, I'm thinking about going back to MUS until he gets his basic multiplication facts down.

I had looked at MUS Primer at one point for my middle child - as she was the only one who would have accepted a worksheet at that age.  But it didn't look necessary.  I didn't want to spend the money on something not needed so we just waited until first grade and started with Alpha.   She did want worksheets so I bought her a cheap book of them and then treated it like any other toy.  It wasn't formal math but another toy she could play with it when she wanted.  It worked out well for us.


----------



## kohlby

Happyinwonerland said:


> Have any of you ever done any of the big homeschool trips? I've found a fee companies that seem to offer them. Some of the classes they offer are very interesting. I was thinking maybe when DD is 6 or so we might give some of it a try.
> Are they truly educational experiences or just a chance to get cheap disney tix?


I've done the Carolina Homeschooler one and will be doing it again this year.  The educational program part is educational.  But, the rest is just a normal Disney trip.  They do allow you to sign up for more educational classes for a fee but we just do the one required one.


----------



## Tinker06

Hello everyone. I just saw this thread by chance. We are homeschoolers from Texas. I have two daughters (1st and 4th grade) We have been homeschooling for 3 years and love it. We also LOVE Disney and will be going back the second week in December.


----------



## kohlby

Happyinwonerland said:


> We started our sonlight pre-k this week and I am astonished at how little time it takes up. It takes us maybe 30 minutes to get through it. We also have reading eggs that we do every other day and she likes workbooks so we spend about 15 minutes on some workbooks I found at Target, but wow, it isn't much time at all. What do kids in public pre-k spend their time on all day? I feel like I must not be doing enough for her education but I really don't know what to add. It was my understanding that Sonlight was a complete cirriculum.  We will be adding Handwriting Without Tears in January, so that will add some time to our day. But most of the day is free for her to play/do art/ and run out and about.
> 
> Does that sound reasonable for a 4 year old? We are not experienced homeschoolers and I really don't want t mess this up!


4K is not required in any state in the U.S.  It's impossible to mess up something not required.  I don't know what country you are in - if it's one that requires pre-school - but it's highly unlikely they're doing a lot of formal work.  My first student teaching experience was in 2nd grade.  I was surprised how much of it was classroom management and how little teaching - and that was 2nd grade!  I ended up teaching middle and high school - at least I felt I got to teach a lot there.  

If your child wants some formal work, then it is okay to do some of course.  But don't look at the clock.  Look at your child and what your child wants to do.  Zero formal instruction is needed at that age.  But if a child wants some, then of course give some.  If you really want to count how long your schooling is taking, count more.  Don't forget to count those books you read, those conversations you have that end up with some learning in them, even going to the grocery store is educational to a child that age.  It's likely your child is learning many hours a day - even if it's just 30 minutes of what you're thinking of as education.  Young kids learn so much through play and their experiences.  If you're counting hours - you need to count that too.


----------



## antree

Hi, It's been awhile since I have been on. We are starting 9th grade and I am considering Acellus. Has anyone used them or are using them? I know my son can get a diploma through them, looking for any information if anyone has experience with Acellus.  Thank you.


----------



## seeingstars

Hello all! I know there hasn't been too much activity on this thread lately, but I am new to homeschooling and have a soon to be 5 year old daughter. How do you know where to start? Right now she's learning how to read and we have been practicing writing letters. She likes to color and draw too. Do you find it's worth it to purchase a full curriculum? I'm just feeling overwhelmed at this point!


----------



## TwoMisfits

seeingstars said:


> Hello all! I know there hasn't been too much activity on this thread lately, but I am new to homeschooling and have a soon to be 5 year old daughter. How do you know where to start? Right now she's learning how to read and we have been practicing writing letters. She likes to color and draw too. Do you find it's worth it to purchase a full curriculum? I'm just feeling overwhelmed at this point!



Just start with what you're doing.  Let your child enjoy learning as she is - read lots of books, tell real stories (history), get outside and experience nature, continue to dabble in materials (arts, building, etc), work on developing phonetic, computational, and writing skills.  You don't need a curriculum to do it.  If you feel really worried, grab a few workbooks on point to work with as you learn through the year...my K's only start with 2-3 total workbooks for the year - 1 in Math, 1 in Phonics, and sometimes 1 in Writing...everything else in K is just continuing what we were doing from 0-4...we do field trips, nature classes, and art projects, we read books every day, we watch videos, we build Legos and tinker toys, we play in our sandbox and chalk our sidewalk, we take walks, etc...


----------



## JoanneDisFan

seeingstars said:


> Hello all! I know there hasn't been too much activity on this thread lately, but I am new to homeschooling and have a soon to be 5 year old daughter. How do you know where to start? Right now she's learning how to read and we have been practicing writing letters. She likes to color and draw too. Do you find it's worth it to purchase a full curriculum? I'm just feeling overwhelmed at this point!



Sounds like are off to a great start.  For K I just focused on math and reading.  There are a lot of good apps and games out there that can help as well.  Teach your monster how to read, math blasters, etc.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

TwoMisfits said:


> Just start with what you're doing.  Let your child enjoy learning as she is - read lots of books, tell real stories (history), get outside and experience nature, continue to dabble in materials (arts, building, etc), work on developing phonetic, computational, and writing skills.  You don't need a curriculum to do it.  If you feel really worried, grab a few workbooks on point to work with as you learn through the year...my K's only start with 2-3 total workbooks for the year - 1 in Math, 1 in Phonics, and sometimes 1 in Writing...everything else in K is just continuing what we were doing from 0-4...we do field trips, nature classes, and art projects, we read books every day, we watch videos, we build Legos and tinker toys, we play in our sandbox and chalk our sidewalk, we take walks, etc...



I am homeschooling preschool for my 4 year old. I have used a mix of things since she was 2. We started with a free cirriculum from abc jesus loves me. At age 3 we used horizons preschool for 3s, which was great to get us started. This year we have been using sonlight. I like it, but honestly, I could have skipped the teachers guide and saved some money. Its basically just a list of books to read with a few supplemental activities.  We also use habdwriting without tears, which has been wonderful.
I have ordered math u see for next year. I will also order the kindergarten books for the sonlight cirriculum and I am piecing together science units.

There are so many ways to homeschool. I like the cirriculum because I am very busy, working full time, teaching at our co op, etc. So the legwork is done for me with the cirriculum, I just have follow the directions.

We have also enjoyed buying workbooks at target and online and working through those.  other friends use computer programs and cirriculum. It really just depends on your teaching and learning styles


----------



## MandLBee

For K, it's all hands on. Just reading and math. Honestly, our kids all loved getting the BrainQuest pre-k or K books and doing a little something every day. It's so easy at that stage


----------



## chicagoshannon

We also use Sonlight and love it.  The book choices are really good.  You could just us it as a reading list though.

Another reference book I like is The Well Trained Mind.  It was helpful when starting out and I still refer back to it.  If you decide to read don't feel like you have to do everything in it though.

For Kindy we mainly did math, learning to read, and me reading to them.


----------



## OnlyDisney

seeingstars said:


> Hello all! I know there hasn't been too much activity on this thread lately, but I am new to homeschooling and have a soon to be 5 year old daughter. How do you know where to start? Right now she's learning how to read and we have been practicing writing letters. She likes to color and draw too. Do you find it's worth it to purchase a full curriculum? I'm just feeling overwhelmed at this point!



What you are doing is great for K.  There are many ways to homeschool and in time you'll find what works for your family.  At that age (or any age actually) I'd see what I could find for free.  Teach Your Monster to Read and Prodigygame are both good free sites for learning, library, field trip groups, pinterest.  Searching on pinterest I've found great free items I can print out, and teachers pay teachers (lots of free stuff on there as well).

You can also check out a book or website by Cathy Duffy called "102 Top Picks for Homeschool Curriculum".

Things that we've used:

Math:  Math U See, Prodigygames (free), Splash Math (app - free & pay),  Life of Fred, Time4Learing
Reading:  All About Reading, All About Spelling, Time4Learning, Teach Your Monster to Read (free), and I just found something called DyslexiaGames from The Thinking Tree
Boxed Curriculum:  Moving Beyond the Page
Handwriting:  Handwriting without Tears


----------



## seeingstars

Thank you everyone for the great suggestions! I will definitely be looking into them! 

Also thank you for setting my mind at ease too


----------



## momimouse27

Hi to all.  Haven't been on in a little while, so hope everyone is doing well. 

Just finished 8th grade with my ASD son.  He is doing well, considering how difficult it is for him to sit still for long periods of time.  But, the child understands Pre-Algebra(hallelujah!!) which i thought he'd have so much trouble with 

Just a few questions for anyone who might be willing to answer them.  

1) I am determined my son will graduate and Lord willing, he will graduate on time. But once we start getting in to the really difficult stuff, that's where we'll hit a wall.  Chemistry, Physics, Algebra 2, things of that nature.  I don't know if he has the patience or ability to grasp some of those things.  Have any of you experienced teaching upper level high school to a child on the spectrum?  I have two other children (24 and 20) that I have graduated on my own and got through somehow, but my son is totally different.  He's very smart(Asperger's) but has little patience when struggling with a concept, so I have to present it in a literal way.  For us, Life of Fred has been a salvation in math, which leads me to my next question...

2) Is anyone interested in any free Life of Fred books we're done with?  I have Mineshaft, Liver, and Kidney.  We just finished with PreAlgebra with Biology.  They are in very good shape.  There might be a page or two somewhere that isn't perfect, but on the whole they're in great shape.  I am not looking for any financial compensation.  I just want to give them to someone who needs them, and don't want to fool with selling on Amazon or anything.  I don't mind shipping them, we have a home owned business we run and have an account to ship things and write it off.  If you are interested, you can PM me and i'll send them to whoever responds first.  You can have some or all, I don't care


----------



## cnavarrete

momimouse27 said:


> Hi to all.  Haven't been on in a little while, so hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> 2) Is anyone interested in any free Life of Fred books we're done with?  I have Mineshaft, Liver, and Kidney.  We just finished with PreAlgebra with Biology.  They are in very good shape.  There might be a page or two somewhere that isn't perfect, but on the whole they're in great shape.  I am not looking for any financial compensation.  I just want to give them to someone who needs them, and don't want to fool with selling on Amazon or anything.  I don't mind shipping them, we have a home owned business we run and have an account to ship things and write it off.  If you are interested, you can PM me and i'll send them to whoever responds first.  You can have some or all, I don't care



I don't have any advice for you since my kids are younger than yours, but I am wishing you success and patience! 

I would love to snag those LoF books from you! I was just looking at ordering those for my daughter. We have been using Math U See, but I wonder if she would like the story style of LoF better. I'll PM you my address if no one else has claimed them yet.

Thank you so much!
Cheryl


----------



## chris31997

momimouse27 said:


> Hi to all.  Haven't been on in a little while, so hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Just finished 8th grade with my ASD son.  He is doing well, considering how difficult it is for him to sit still for long periods of time.  But, the child understands Pre-Algebra(hallelujah!!) which i thought he'd have so much trouble with
> 
> Just a few questions for anyone who might be willing to answer them.
> 
> 1) I am determined my son will graduate and Lord willing, he will graduate on time. But once we start getting in to the really difficult stuff, that's where we'll hit a wall.  Chemistry, Physics, Algebra 2, things of that nature.  I don't know if he has the patience or ability to grasp some of those things.  Have any of you experienced teaching upper level high school to a child on the spectrum?  I have two other children (24 and 20) that I have graduated on my own and got through somehow, but my son is totally different.  He's very smart(Asperger's) but has little patience when struggling with a concept, so I have to present it in a literal way.  For us, Life of Fred has been a salvation in math, which leads me to my next question...
> 
> 2) Is anyone interested in any free Life of Fred books we're done with?  I have Mineshaft, Liver, and Kidney.  We just finished with PreAlgebra with Biology.  They are in very good shape.  There might be a page or two somewhere that isn't perfect, but on the whole they're in great shape.  I am not looking for any financial compensation.  I just want to give them to someone who needs them, and don't want to fool with selling on Amazon or anything.  I don't mind shipping them, we have a home owned business we run and have an account to ship things and write it off.  If you are interested, you can PM me and i'll send them to whoever responds first.  You can have some or all, I don't care




It might be time to go back to hands on at least for chemistry and physics. It might also help to think outside of the box, do something more non-traditional like maybe astronomy.


The other thing I would suggest is to take a step back and think. Have a good conversation with your son about what he wants and able to do in life. Maybe your son is great with computers and IT stuff. Then I would train up that way. Or maybe he is great with cars or drawing. I would work on those skills. He may not need chemistry/physics/ or algebra 2.  Our DD is a dancer. If she has her way, she will be at Disney preforming. So I did not stress over science and math. She knew enough to pass high school and enough to pass college. DD is getting a business degree.


----------



## chicagoshannon

momimouse27 said:


> Hi to all.  Haven't been on in a little while, so hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Just finished 8th grade with my ASD son.  He is doing well, considering how difficult it is for him to sit still for long periods of time.  But, the child understands Pre-Algebra(hallelujah!!) which i thought he'd have so much trouble with
> 
> Just a few questions for anyone who might be willing to answer them.
> 
> 1) I am determined my son will graduate and Lord willing, he will graduate on time. But once we start getting in to the really difficult stuff, that's where we'll hit a wall.  Chemistry, Physics, Algebra 2, things of that nature.  I don't know if he has the patience or ability to grasp some of those things.  Have any of you experienced teaching upper level high school to a child on the spectrum?  I have two other children (24 and 20) that I have graduated on my own and got through somehow, but my son is totally different.  He's very smart(Asperger's) but has little patience when struggling with a concept, so I have to present it in a literal way.  For us, Life of Fred has been a salvation in math, which leads me to my next question...
> 
> 2) Is anyone interested in any free Life of Fred books we're done with?  I have Mineshaft, Liver, and Kidney.  We just finished with PreAlgebra with Biology.  They are in very good shape.  There might be a page or two somewhere that isn't perfect, but on the whole they're in great shape.  I am not looking for any financial compensation.  I just want to give them to someone who needs them, and don't want to fool with selling on Amazon or anything.  I don't mind shipping them, we have a home owned business we run and have an account to ship things and write it off.  If you are interested, you can PM me and i'll send them to whoever responds first.  You can have some or all, I don't care



Congrats on finishing 8th grade and PreAlgebra!  We're done with our year and didn't get through our PreAlgebra this year.  My dd is young for it so we are taking it slow because the work load was large for a 9 yr old.  We'll probably finish it up by Christmas.

You're very kind to offer those LoF books.


----------



## JoanneDisFan

momimouse27 said:


> Hi to all.  Haven't been on in a little while, so hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Just finished 8th grade with my ASD son.  He is doing well, considering how difficult it is for him to sit still for long periods of time.  But, the child understands Pre-Algebra(hallelujah!!) which i thought he'd have so much trouble with
> 
> Just a few questions for anyone who might be willing to answer them.
> 
> 1) I am determined my son will graduate and Lord willing, he will graduate on time. But once we start getting in to the really difficult stuff, that's where we'll hit a wall.  Chemistry, Physics, Algebra 2, things of that nature.  I don't know if he has the patience or ability to grasp some of those things.  Have any of you experienced teaching upper level high school to a child on the spectrum?  I have two other children (24 and 20) that I have graduated on my own and got through somehow, but my son is totally different.  He's very smart(Asperger's) but has little patience when struggling with a concept, so I have to present it in a literal way.  For us, Life of Fred has been a salvation in math, which leads me to my next question...
> 
> 2) Is anyone interested in any free Life of Fred books we're done with?  I have Mineshaft, Liver, and Kidney.  We just finished with PreAlgebra with Biology.  They are in very good shape.  There might be a page or two somewhere that isn't perfect, but on the whole they're in great shape.  I am not looking for any financial compensation.  I just want to give them to someone who needs them, and don't want to fool with selling on Amazon or anything.  I don't mind shipping them, we have a home owned business we run and have an account to ship things and write it off.  If you are interested, you can PM me and i'll send them to whoever responds first.  You can have some or all, I don't care



What are his plans for after school.  College or work?  I would focus his class work on what ever he is interested in.  Every child is different and will have different strengths and weaknesses.  Keep up the good job.


----------



## momimouse27

Thanks for all the advice.  My son is going through adolescence, and he's at that cranky, my mom is not cool, don't treat me like a baby phase.   I want to give him a true diploma, so he can say he graduated, so we have to go by our county grad requirements.  But I like the idea of taking something like Astronomy for Science. 

He is very smart, but its extremely difficult to teach him when he gets frustrated trying to grasp a concept.  We try to take it in small chunks, and this is one of the reasons Life of Fred has worked so well with him.  The chapters are small and he likes the stories.

I don't have any clue what he might want/can do right now.  He has a lot of sensory issues, so he wants badly to make money/have a job, but his behavior is just not conducive to it right now.  I feel badly for him, because I know he wants to be like other kids.


----------



## momof3baldwins

Any homeschoolers interested in a YES class? I have a trip planned for Sept and we need a few more kids to make the minimum numbers!


----------



## momimouse27

What is YES?  Just curious, I've never heard of it.


----------



## momimouse27

chicagoshannon said:


> Congrats on finishing 8th grade and PreAlgebra!  We're done with our year and didn't get through our PreAlgebra this year.  My dd is young for it so we are taking it slow because the work load was large for a 9 yr old.  We'll probably finish it up by Christmas.
> 
> You're very kind to offer those LoF books.



Well, I figured I could either spend time putting them on Amazon and end up paying more for shipping than I got, or give them to someone who would really benefit from them.  Actually, we only finished the first part of Pre Algebra.  I don't know if you use LOF, but there are two Pre Algebra books and we only got through the first. But it went much more smoothly than I expected.   We'll have to review some of that book in August before we start the new one, since he'll forget alot!  I think the main thing is that he "gets" the concept of equations and that whatever you do to one side, you do to the other and what a variable is.  I thought we'd have real trouble with that concept.


----------



## cnavarrete

momof3baldwins said:


> Any homeschoolers interested in a YES class? I have a trip planned for Sept and we need a few more kids to make the minimum numbers!



We're not going in September, but if you change your trip to early December - let me know!



momimouse27 said:


> What is YES?  Just curious, I've never heard of it.



http://www.disneyyouth.com/our-prog...-enrollment/#categories-individual-enrollment


----------



## JoanneDisFan

Wish I was going in Sept but we are going in Oct.  Just made the decision last week.  Talk about crazy planning frenzy to try and get a few dining reservations.


----------



## cnavarrete

A huge thank you to momimouse27 for the Life of Fred books!! Thank you thank you thank you! We got them today and can't wait to put them to use!


----------



## grumpy28

Thinking about pros/cons to homeschooling. Live in NC if that matters. DD will be entering K this summer unless I choose to HS (year round here). Honestly mostly worried about her missing out on friends and the social aspect. She has a 3 year old brother, but no cousins. We do not attend church so no friends to make there. We do library storytime and the park regularly. No other kids in our neighborhood. I would love to have my kids home with me and  am confident I could teach them,just don't want to deprive them of friends and being with other kids their age. Thoughts?


----------



## cnavarrete

grumpy28 said:


> Thinking about pros/cons to homeschooling. Live in NC if that matters. DD will be entering K this summer unless I choose to HS (year round here). Honestly mostly worried about her missing out on friends and the social aspect. She has a 3 year old brother, but no cousins. We do not attend church so no friends to make there. We do library storytime and the park regularly. No other kids in our neighborhood. I would love to have my kids home with me and  am confident I could teach them,just don't want to deprive them of friends and being with other kids their age. Thoughts?



Look on Yahoo groups and Facebook for homeschooling groups in your area. It takes a little time to find your tribe, but you will.  Honestly, there are so many different homeschool get-togethers in my city, if we went to all of them we would never have time for "school"! If you put in some effort you will find your kids (and you) have plenty of friends!


----------



## grumpy28

cnavarrete said:


> Look on Yahoo groups and Facebook for homeschooling groups in your area. It takes a little time to find your tribe, but you will.  Honestly, there are so many different homeschool get-togethers in my city, if we went to all of them we would never have time for "school"! If you put in some effort you will find your kids (and you) have plenty of friends!



I will check those out. Thanks!


----------



## chris31997

grumpy28 said:


> Thinking about pros/cons to homeschooling. Live in NC if that matters. DD will be entering K this summer unless I choose to HS (year round here). Honestly mostly worried about her missing out on friends and the social aspect. She has a 3 year old brother, but no cousins. We do not attend church so no friends to make there. We do library storytime and the park regularly. No other kids in our neighborhood. I would love to have my kids home with me and  am confident I could teach them,just don't want to deprive them of friends and being with other kids their age. Thoughts?




Just like the PP, look in your area to find some groups. The groups will help her, DS, and you. Need some adult conversation sometimes   You can also check out homeschool legal defense, classical conversations, and the different churches(even though you do not attend they may have a group that you can join).  Just some ideas for where to look. Your library might even have an idea of the different groups around.


----------



## grumpy28

chris31997 said:


> Just like the PP, look in your area to find some groups. The groups will help her, DS, and you. Need some adult conversation sometimes   You can also check out homeschool legal defense, classical conversations, and the different churches(even though you do not attend they may have a group that you can join).  Just some ideas for where to look. Your library might even have an idea of the different groups around.



Thank you for all the suggestions! I will look into them.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Yikes, answered a very old question! LOL


----------



## chicagoshannon

Meetup is also a good place to find homeschool groups.  Also google homeschool coop for your area.  You should be able to find some things.


----------



## clarklink

Kept our developmentally delayed, immunodeficient daughter home since we discovered she had epilepsy at two. She just turned six so this was the first year we've applied any curriculum to her education. Learned her ABCs by her typing them on word processing program, watched YouTube videos on both sight reading and phonics in preparation. I write her curriculum based on state standards then find the best method for her learning style including library books, YouTube Videos, Smart Alec workbooks ($2 each online or Five Below), downloaded worksheets, and custom videos I make to fill in any gaps. They most expensive cost was prep books for her annual assessment to make sure I did not miss anything. She skipped the kindergarten test and took the first grade one where she did great. She is a social butterfly with church twice a week, dance class, swim lessons, and a two-week program each summer at the elementary school where she would go if she attended public school. As I write this she is at our public library for 4 1/2 hours for a dinosaur themed adventure. 

Her first trip to Disney will be this fall as she suffers from short-term memory loss and we wanted her to be old enough to remember.  I gave up our discounted room for the free dining plan which only saves a few hundred dollars in the end, but she will get a week of short, packed days at Disney World thanks to a slow week, Fastpass +, and Disability Assistance Services. On "princess day" she has a makeover at Bibbidi Boppidi Boutique, lunch at BOG, & dinner at Cinderella's Castle with every MK princess meet and greet in between. She is almost as excited after watching the video tour of Lilo's Playhouse where she will be Kids' Clubbing while Mom & Dad have date night.


----------



## MinnieTink

Hi All! I am so happy to find this thread on the Disboards (my people! Lol).  
Anyway I am seriously considering pulling my son out of school to homeschool him.  He will be in 5th grade in September and, long story short, the past year and a half have been awful for him.  He has missed a lot of school due to anxiety and depression, school refusal.  He was in public school until March, then was placed by the district in a private school with smaller classes, hoping that would help.  It hasn't.  He had a few weeks where he did show improvement in April but in May he tanked.  I would have to peel him out of my car and he would be basically dragged in by a guy I will call the "School bouncer".  When (if!) he would attend class he would sometimes just put his head down and just not engage in the activities of the day.  He got so stressed that he actually ended up hospitalized for a couple days.  He is and has been seeing a therapist and a psychiatrist. When he is home, he is fine. He plays with his friends in the neighborhood.  No problem.  He is very bright and has been tested and does not have a learning disability.  
I just feel like he is missing so much educationally because he is so distracted by his emotions in school, and I have not found a workable option yet.  
Has anyone had any issues such as these? where do I start? I also am curious about income loss for homeschooling parents.  I would have to leave or really cut hours at a job I've had for 20 years.  He is so worth it, but is it even possible to have a part time job when homeschooling? I'm sorry I have a thousand questions, and I am scared and nervous, but I am more scared to just let things go as they have been going. I feel like I am trying to force my "square peg into a round hole" and he's pretty great just the way he is.  Know what I mean?
Thanks for an advice!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm sorry that your son is so anxious about school.  That's really tough.  First thing you need to do is find out the homeschool law in your state.  HSLDA should have all the laws available.  As far as working while homeschooling, it is possible.  I know a lot of people that do.  You could still work and then teach in the evening.  With a 10 year old that would be tough unless you could work from home.  A lot of my friends that have outside of the home jobs are nursessto they can work in the evenings.


----------



## MinnieTink

Thanks.  I have a part time job I've had since my oldest child was a year old. It would be great if I could just keep my foot in the door and make a little bit of money.  I could maybe do two days a week or maybe three mornings.  They are very flexible like that (unfortunately I couldn't work from home tho). My son would probably go to stay w my mom and dad during the times I am at work.  He could even do work there as long as it didn't require too much guidance.  

My head is swirling.  Lol.


----------



## chicagoshannon

That sounds like a doable plan.  Some people even have school on Saturday or Sunday if they need to work around their work schedule.


----------



## megs1313

I didn't know there was a HS thread on here! I've been homeschooling (at least part time) for 7 years now. I've got a 6th grader, 4th grader, and a preschooler. We're eclectic in style. Use Lifepacs for math/grammar, sonlight for reading/history, apologia for science and then various resources for things like art, coding, music, and foreign language. My biggest homeschooling challenge is my 3 year old! We love being able to take a trip to WDW on short notice. We went twice last year and will be headed back in january.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Your curriculum looks similar to mine.  We are actually trying out lifepacs for math this year (algebra EEK!).  We also use Sonlight and apologia.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Does anyone else get kind of annoyed this time of year when you hear people complaining about the cost of school supplies? Most of my friends' kids have lists that might cost $100 if you include the backpack and lunchbox in that cost.

I'm over here, with our Reading Eggs subscription and our Time 4 Learning, our co-op fees, science kits, history, geography, math set (had to purchase the primer universal set-ouch!), various enrichment materials, plus the basic consumable school supplies (crayons, markers, pens, pencils, paper, etc.), and I feel like they get off easy! I don't say it, but I feel it. And I still have to pay school taxes on top of that.

I wouldn't choose any other option, and I am beyond grateful for a lifestyle that allows us to homeschool, but man, if they only knew...


----------



## momimouse27

Yes!  Yes!  I do get it, and why it's a lot for some people.  But for those of us who homeschool, buying a full curriculum from a supplier can cost upwards of $1000.  

I have always scoured amazon for used books, used less expensive curriculum and just pieced together what i think works for my kids.  Somehow, I'm getting away with starting this school year for a little over $100.  But only because I'm able to use some of the books I've kept from my two older daughters who are already finished with school.  It can get seriously expensive.


----------



## momimouse27

MinnieTink said:


> Hi All! I am so happy to find this thread on the Disboards (my people! Lol).
> Anyway I am seriously considering pulling my son out of school to homeschool him.  He will be in 5th grade in September and, long story short, the past year and a half have been awful for him.  He has missed a lot of school due to anxiety and depression, school refusal.  He was in public school until March, then was placed by the district in a private school with smaller classes, hoping that would help.  It hasn't.  He had a few weeks where he did show improvement in April but in May he tanked.  I would have to peel him out of my car and he would be basically dragged in by a guy I will call the "School bouncer".  When (if!) he would attend class he would sometimes just put his head down and just not engage in the activities of the day.  He got so stressed that he actually ended up hospitalized for a couple days.  He is and has been seeing a therapist and a psychiatrist. When he is home, he is fine. He plays with his friends in the neighborhood.  No problem.  He is very bright and has been tested and does not have a learning disability.
> I just feel like he is missing so much educationally because he is so distracted by his emotions in school, and I have not found a workable option yet.
> Has anyone had any issues such as these? where do I start? I also am curious about income loss for homeschooling parents.  I would have to leave or really cut hours at a job I've had for 20 years.  He is so worth it, but is it even possible to have a part time job when homeschooling? I'm sorry I have a thousand questions, and I am scared and nervous, but I am more scared to just let things go as they have been going. I feel like I am trying to force my "square peg into a round hole" and he's pretty great just the way he is.  Know what I mean?
> Thanks for an advice!



I'm so sorry your son is having so many problems in school.  I had similar problems with my oldest and my youngest, for different reasons.  My oldest daughter literally had to be pulled crying and screaming from my van every morning.  It was heartbreaking.  My youngest son, who has autism, started having violent meltdowns at school and I finally said "enough is enough" and decided it was worth it to at least try homeschooling him.  It helped that we have a huge amount of homeschoolers in our county, and it's pretty common.  That made it easier to decide.  My oldest daughter is now a senior in college, starting an internship and working part time.  My son is now 14 and he has been homeschooled for going on 5 years.  He still struggles but he is much better at home.  We are able to tailor his learning to fit his needs, which is optimal.  I know it seems so scary when you begin, I felt the same way.  I can tell you I don't regret the decisions I made.  Good luck and don't worry you can do it!


----------



## MinnieTink

momimouse27 said:


> I'm so sorry your son is having so many problems in school.  I had similar problems with my oldest and my youngest, for different reasons.  My oldest daughter literally had to be pulled crying and screaming from my van every morning.  It was heartbreaking.  My youngest son, who has autism, started having violent meltdowns at school and I finally said "enough is enough" and decided it was worth it to at least try homeschooling him.  It helped that we have a huge amount of homeschoolers in our county, and it's pretty common.  That made it easier to decide.  My oldest daughter is now a senior in college, starting an internship and working part time.  My son is now 14 and he has been homeschooled for going on 5 years.  He still struggles but he is much better at home.  We are able to tailor his learning to fit his needs, which is optimal.  I know it seems so scary when you begin, I felt the same way.  I can tell you I don't regret the decisions I made.  Good luck and don't worry you can do it!



Thank you so much for the encouragement!


----------



## StraightToDumbo

Happyinwonerland said:


> Does anyone else get kind of annoyed this time of year when you hear people complaining about the cost of school supplies?



Absolutely! The great thing is, once you find curriculum that works, you can reuse it with other kids. Our curriculum bill this year is just north of a grand, which isn't too bad. When we first started, it was 2 bills easy.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

How do you determine your "start date"? I see all these friends posting first day of school pics, but I haven't decided on an official first day of kindergarten for dd yet!


----------



## JoanneDisFan

I set Aug 1st as our start date for reporting purposes, but will actually start school work when public schools start back.


----------



## StraightToDumbo

Happyinwonerland said:


> How do you determine your "start date"? I see all these friends posting first day of school pics, but I haven't decided on an official first day of kindergarten for dd yet!



We started on Monday. We normally start the first Monday after August 1st. It puts us in great position to end the year in May with plenty of wiggle room. Also, we like to take the budget hit as early as possible so we can recover for Christmas.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We start in July.  We always go on vacation Labor Day week and I like to get 6 weeks in before then.


----------



## superchime

It can get super hot and humid here in the summer, so we usually start right after the 4th of July. We'll go swim in the mornings and do school in the afternoons when they don't want to be outside anyway. This lets us take time off when the weather is nicer in the fall and winter.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Anyone here live in Huntsville, AL?  We're strongly considering a move there.  Seems like homeschooling is very popular there.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Time to revive this thread! Is there a new one I am missing?
What ages are the children your are homeschooling this year?

13/Freshman
12/7th grade
10/4th grade


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Oh, somehow I missed this thread the past few years.  I have 4 DD13 finishing up 7th, DD11 finishing up 6th, DS9 finishing up 4th and DD7 finishing up 2nd, we will be done by May 11 and head to Disney on the 18th!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

MommyinHonduras said:


> Oh, somehow I missed this thread the past few years.  I have 4 DD13 finishing up 7th, DD11 finishing up 6th, DS9 finishing up 4th and DD7 finishing up 2nd, we will be done by May 11 and head to Disney on the 18th!!!




YAY!!! How exciting!!! We head there in December but it's still too far away! LOL.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

We are putting the finishing touches on kindergarten for DD5, and it went much better than I thought!  She is doing great in math and science, geography, and history. The area we struggle in is reading, she is just not interested! Hopefully sometime in the next year she will decide that learning how to read is cool.  I planned a teeny tiny K- graduation party for her so she wouldn't miss out on the rite of passage.

I've already got our 1st grade books and supplies purchased and mapped out the year so we can relax this summer. I started working on my master's degree recently so we will be busy! But I am loving homeschool life


----------



## Happyinwonerland

MommyinHonduras said:


> Oh, somehow I missed this thread the past few years.  I have 4 DD13 finishing up 7th, DD11 finishing up 6th, DS9 finishing up 4th and DD7 finishing up 2nd, we will be done by May 11 and head to Disney on the 18th!!!



no better way to end the school  year than with a vacation!


----------



## chicagoshannon

DD 11/finishing 6th, DS 7/finishing 2nd.  Our last day is also the 11th and we head to Florida that day!!  We are actually done with grammar and science already.  I am definitely ready to be done with our year.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Happyinwonerland said:


> We are putting the finishing touches on kindergarten for DD5, and it went much better than I thought!  She is doing great in math and science, geography, and history. The area we struggle in is reading, she is just not interested! Hopefully sometime in the next year she will decide that learning how to read is cool.  I planned a teeny tiny K- graduation party for her so she wouldn't miss out on the rite of passage.
> 
> I've already got our 1st grade books and supplies purchased and mapped out the year so we can relax this summer. I started working on my master's degree recently so we will be busy! But I am loving homeschool life


Still waiting fory DS9 to think it's cool!  Kid does crazy math stuff in his head but reading is like the end of the world. Says he does not need reading.. anyway this year he can now at least read a level one and  two book but still lots of stumbling. It is memorizing words so that kind works in his favor but make for some amusing sentences when he guesses at them instead of reading them. :/




chicagoshannon said:


> DD 11/finishing 6th, DS 7/finishing 2nd.  Our last day is also the 11th and we head to Florida that day!!  We are actually done with grammar and science already.  I am definitely ready to be done with our year.


So exciting for you guys!, 10 days is going to be here quick!


----------



## MinnieTink

I have a son finishing 5th grade. This was our first time trying homeschooling.  

Just wondering, do you purchase curriculums or do you do your own thing? This year I did my own thing.  My son had two very tough years in school so I had to include some 3rd and 4th grade math concepts to catch him up this year. In the future I feel like I will need some guidance and I’m not sure where to turn.  Would be interested in any ideas and info. Thanks!!!


----------



## bellebud

Unschoolers here.  DD18 'graduated' last year.  DS16 is a junior according to the school district.  We're in the middle of a move to Florida (from NY).  Will be joining Florida Unschoolers soon for ds.   DD and I just got annual passes!!!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Still homeschooling after 20+ years, my last one is finishing her 10th grade year.  My ds is in college working on his Engineering/Math with a minor in Physics majors. My oldest has a great job after graduating with majors in Economics, Business (finance concentration) and Math.  It has really flown by!!!
Next week we head to Disney for a 5 day vacation.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

MinnieTink said:


> I have a son finishing 5th grade. This was our first time trying homeschooling.
> 
> Just wondering, do you purchase curriculums or do you do your own thing? This year I did my own thing.  My son had two very tough years in school so I had to include some 3rd and 4th grade math concepts to catch him up this year. In the future I feel like I will need some guidance and I’m not sure where to turn.  Would be interested in any ideas and info. Thanks!!!



I am hoping there is a homeschool group in your area, you may need to try a group or two until you find others that fit with you and your son.  This is a great time of year to be on the look out for used curriculum/book sales at your area homeschools and churches - it's a great way to meet people and get tons of good info on what worked for others.  We started with a curriculum but it was not a perfect fit and had to add to it.  I used it as my spine up through middle school.  
For math we've loved Math-U-See, make sure your son really understands fractions - it makes algebra so much easier.
I've often found great information on the Well Trained Mind Boards. I've also looked on line at other curriculums and on-line schools to see what they are using.

Just ask questions, don't be shy.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

MinnieTink said:


> I have a son finishing 5th grade. This was our first time trying homeschooling.
> 
> Just wondering, do you purchase curriculums or do you do your own thing? This year I did my own thing.  My son had two very tough years in school so I had to include some 3rd and 4th grade math concepts to catch him up this year. In the future I feel like I will need some guidance and I’m not sure where to turn.  Would be interested in any ideas and info. Thanks!!!




We purchase a curriculum and always have for the past 5+ years we have been homeschooling. It works for us, because we travel a lot and the kids are involved in a lot, having a planner that comes filled out with what to do on what day along with instructor help if needed and grading done outside the home, well it all equals stress free learning with a lot of flexibility!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Sounds like May is Homeschool month at Disney. 

We purchase curriculum also, but different things from different places.  We love Sonlight for history and literature.   Math Mammoth has worked well for the lower grades in math and we're using Lifepacs (alphaomega) for Algebra and will again for Geometry next year.  You just have to find what works for you.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

MinnieTink said:


> I have a son finishing 5th grade. This was our first time trying homeschooling.
> 
> Just wondering, do you purchase curriculums or do you do your own thing? This year I did my own thing.  My son had two very tough years in school so I had to include some 3rd and 4th grade math concepts to catch him up this year. In the future I feel like I will need some guidance and I’m not sure where to turn.  Would be interested in any ideas and info. Thanks!!!



I don't purchase a boxed cirriculum, but I do look at the Timberdoodle kits and use that as a guide. I like their choices for Reading, geography, history, art, and grammar.  I chose different math and science, and added a social studies.

We tried Math U See and I wasn't a huge fan. The program is very dry and I ddn't feel like it explained the concepts very well. We are switching to Math Mammoth next year, after hearing great reviews.

For Science, we bought the Science Fusion Homeschool Package and I avdolutely love it. Many of the traditional school publishers make homeschool versions of their textbooks and programs. They have done all the work of making the pacing guide,  extra help, exams, and interactive online content (videos, readers, experiments). It has been great for us.

For enrichment, we use Time4Learning. They help instill the concepts we have been learning.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

I wanted to give a shout out for Wordly Wise.  As soon as my dd stared working through their program her vocabulary really jumped.

Also, keep an eye on Homeschool Buyers Co-Op, https://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/ I've gotten some great deals on there for a number of different products.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We use Wordly Wise also.  My DS is finishing up level C but there is no level D.  I guess 1 would be next???  Or do I switch to Wordly Wise 3000?  DD is in level 6 I like.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

chicagoshannon said:


> We use Wordly Wise also.  My DS is finishing up level C but there is no level D.  I guess 1 would be next???  Or do I switch to Wordly Wise 3000?  DD is in level 6 I like.


I really don't know since we started with the later years using the older editions.  This might help you out though:https://cathyduffyreviews.com/homes...d-vocabulary/vocabulary-resources/wordly-wise
I like Cathy Duffy reviews. I like her pricing info on the bottom of the page, it really is a time saver.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Does anyone else school year round or do you take a Summer break?


----------



## MommyinHonduras

We are taking June off and starting again first week of July but doing 4 day weeks and break when we have other plans instead of typical US schedule.  This is new for us.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Year round for us.  We take vacations scattered through the year.  My dd is in a competive sport which has a crazy intense early fall season so we lighten her load during those weeks.


----------



## chicagoshannon

We school 6 weeks on  1 week off but do take all of June off and some of July.  I get a break this way.  Kids spend a week with my parents, a week doing a sports camp, and then a VBS week.


----------



## quandrea

Roughly the regular academic year. We break for two weeks in October and January for vacation. There may be shorter vacations throughout the year. 

Last summer we worked most of the summer about an hour a day. This summer we won’t do that. 

Come September, dd 14 will go to regular high school, so our vacation schedule will change. Five nights in October, four nights in February. Nothing else. Big vacation planned for next dinner. We’ll see how all that shakes out. I may be taking breaks with my younger kids during the year. 

Even with the time off, all three kids are way ahead of their grade level.


----------



## Stubbzilla

I use a lot of curricula and actually am reviewing curricula this year for the Schoolhouse Review Crew. I've gotten to try so many things so far, it's been really great. What works for one person might not work for another, even if it's a good curriculum.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

We kind of go year round-ish. We starred her K cirriculum the same day our school system did, but we finished it im February, and that was with lots of little breaks. So now we are doing lots of workbooks and educational computer time to keep it fresh in her brain. I'll take a break the month of July and start 1st grade in August when the school system starts. According to my pacing guides, we will finish up her 1st grade materials by March.

It amazes me how quickly we fly through it. I guess 1 on 1 teaching goes a lot more efficiently.


----------



## quandrea

Happyinwonerland said:


> We kind of go year round-ish. We starred her K cirriculum the same day our school system did, but we finished it im February, and that was with lots of little breaks. So now we are doing lots of workbooks and educational computer time to keep it fresh in her brain. I'll take a break the month of July and start 1st grade in August when the school system starts. According to my pacing guides, we will finish up her 1st grade materials by March.
> 
> It amazes me how quickly we fly through it. I guess 1 on 1 teaching goes a lot more efficiently.


I know, right?  My friends always tell me I should slow down, but I’m truthfully not pushing the kids hard. We simply open up the books each day, do our school day and repeat each day. We cover things quickly.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

quandrea said:


> I know, right?  My friends always tell me I should slow down, but I’m truthfully not pushing the kids hard. We simply open up the books each day, do our school day and repeat each day. We cover things quickly.



Exactly. I find it hard to balance pacing ourselves with getting the state required 1062 hours in. At that many hours of dedicated "schoolwork" we could finish 2 grades' worth.


----------



## quandrea

Happyinwonerland said:


> Exactly. I find it hard to balance pacing ourselves with getting the state required 1062 hours in. At that many hours of dedicated "schoolwork" we could finish 2 grades' worth.


I’m in Canada and don’t have any hard and fast rules to follow. I find our pace allows us to complete at least a year and a half. I don’t Track our hours.


----------



## disneymom3

Happyinwonerland said:


> We kind of go year round-ish. We starred her K cirriculum the same day our school system did, but we finished it im February, and that was with lots of little breaks. So now we are doing lots of workbooks and educational computer time to keep it fresh in her brain. I'll take a break the month of July and start 1st grade in August when the school system starts. According to my pacing guides, we will finish up her 1st grade materials by March.
> 
> It amazes me how quickly we fly through it. I guess 1 on 1 teaching goes a lot more efficiently.


Haha...so true. When we first started, DD was in first grade. We were getting everything done in an hour at most except on days we did science and history, but it was still a really short day. She had gone to all day Kindergarten so after a few weeks I asked her what she had done in school all day. Her response was, "We stood in line a lot. And waited while kids got in trouble." LOL Not doing much of that although she did have a rambunctious baby brother!

We school very eclectically around here. I found that boxed curriculums didn't work for us. My oldest is now in her third year of college, majoring in theater, my middle one just graduated from home and is going to tech school to be an OTA in the fall and my youngest just finished tenth grade.


----------



## momimouse27

Wow, I haven't been in this thread for a while!  My oldest(homeschooled since 3rd grade) just graduated collegeand is deciding between work and grad school.  My middle daughter graduated hs two years ago and works full time...she doesn't know what she wants to do yet.  So, I'm on my last child at 15 and 10th/11th-ish grades.

We use the traditional school calendar.  My son is so smart...he knows when everybody else gets a break and he wants one too!  We also don't count our hours.  My 15 year old is ASD with sensory issues, and if I give him goals for the day, and we get it done then we've won the day!

Anyone else here have special needs and in high school?  The struggle is real...


----------



## chicagoshannon

I just looked at the calendar and realized we only have 3 weeks left until we start our new year.  YIKES I"m not emotionally ready!


----------



## Pop Goes the Weasel

We go year round with a lighter summer schedule which consists of only Reading, Writing, and Math.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Summer?! What's that? LOL! It's only hotter and the library is about 100 times more crowded!


----------



## chicagoshannon

We do a modified year round also which is why we only have (now) less than 3 weeks of vacation left.  lol  My kids were complaining but I  had to remind them we do this so we can go on vacation.  We will be in CA in August and Florida for 2 weeks in Sept.  lol


----------



## Pop Goes the Weasel

chicagoshannon said:


> We do a modified year round also which is why we only have (now) less than 3 weeks of vacation left.  lol  My kids were complaining but I  had to remind them we do this so we can go on vacation.  We will be in CA in August and Florida for 2 weeks in Sept.  lol



 One of my favorite benefits of homeschooling is being able to schedule breaks and travel when the weather is nice and other kids are back in school.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Another benefit is visiting places when the other kids go back to school and towards the end of their school year.  We really enjoy our trips and visiting museums ect. in late August, September, October, May and early June.  Counting down to schools opening back up and heading back to Disney World this fall!


----------



## bellebud

My dd18 is starting community college in August (graduated homeschool in NY last year).  We just moved from NY to FL 3 months ago.  We had a crazy year and are now settling in here in Florida.  I'm joining Florida Unschoolers 'private school' for my 16yo sons senior year homeschooling.  Then who know what he'll do.  He's a computer gamer, so something along those lines.


----------



## YesterDark

Computer gaming is probably the worst thing your son could do in school. Do something else with technology/computer scienece.


----------



## bellebud

YesterDark said:


> Computer gaming is probably the worst thing your son could do in school. Do something else with technology/computer scienece.



You sound like you're speaking from experience maybe?  I don't really know anything about it.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Hope Soda

bellebud said:


> You sound like you're speaking from experience maybe?  I don't really know anything about it.  What are your thoughts?



Being a good computer programmer would put your son in demand. Specializing in computer gaming still gives the programming knowledge, but can also require significant mathematical knowledge. Computer science + math should give him lots of career options. The programmers I know are doing quite well. However, I will say that lots of companies will hire only candidates with 2-3+ years experience, and your son may have to intern or work for a low salary for a few years to get that experience. After that, however, he should do well because good, experienced programmers are in high demand, at least in my area.

For reference, my husband (who was home schooled) worked a paid internship until he was 19, when he got a full time programming position at a low, but livable salary. He was even able to pay my college tuition so I could avoid loans. We did eat a bit of ramen though. He was with that company about a year before searching for a new job, landing one with about an 85% raise. His salary has continued to climb (not 85% a year, of course) since then, and we are now quite comfortable. He just needed a couple of years experience under his belt, and has absolutely no problem finding a new job (with higher pay) when he is not happy with one. He is also really, really good at what he does, and attends nearby professional conferences for networking, so that he even has standing job offers in case he needs them.


----------



## bellebud

Hope Soda said:


> Being a good computer programmer would put your son in demand. Specializing in computer gaming still gives the programming knowledge, but can also require significant mathematical knowledge. Computer science + math should give him lots of career options. The programmers I know are doing quite well. However, I will say that lots of companies will hire only candidates with 2-3+ years experience, and your son may have to intern or work for a low salary for a few years to get that experience. After that, however, he should do well because good, experienced programmers are in high demand, at least in my area.
> 
> For reference, my husband (who was home schooled) worked a paid internship until he was 19, when he got a full time programming position at a low, but livable salary. He was even able to pay my college tuition so I could avoid loans. We did eat a bit of ramen though. He was with that company about a year before searching for a new job, landing one with about an 85% raise. His salary has continued to climb (not 85% a year, of course) since then, and we are now quite comfortable. He just needed a couple of years experience under his belt, and has absolutely no problem finding a new job (with higher pay) when he is not happy with one. He is also really, really good at what he does, and attends nearby professional conferences for networking, so that he even has standing job offers in case he needs them.



thank you!


----------



## momimouse27

We usually go later in May than the schools here so that we can start late in Aug/Sept.  One of our favorite things to do is go to our neighborhood pool in August every morning while all the other kids are in school.  It's still hot but it's so quiet and there's not all the noise like during the summer.  It's awfully convenient to be able to plan our Disney trips for whenever we want instead of doing school breaks.


----------

